# What game are you playing now? The Remake



## Scrub-Zero

*What game are you playing now?*

I'm playing Dragon Quest VIII

Great game 
I just finished the Chateaux Felix quest. I love the sabercats!


----------



## njodis

Neverwinter Nights 2... kinda. Haven't really touched it in a week or so, but it's a good game.


----------



## staceypie

Did the other What game are you playing thread get deleted?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

staceypie said:


> Did the other What game are you playing thread get deleted?


yeah, i think so, or i'm just too blind to see it :lol 
I think it just vanished... :um


----------



## Meee

Some threads were accidentally deleted.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/for ... hp?t=58136

As for what games i'm playing: Guitar Hero, Final Fantasy XII, & Dawn of War: Dark Crusade.


----------



## FreeSoul

Now that I've finished Metroid Prime on hard mode, I'm moving onto to Metroid Prime 2 now.


----------



## Guest

As a racing game junkie I can currently be found playing Outrun 2006 Coast 2 Coast. And it's surprisingly good!


----------



## Hikky

..


----------



## Qreg

*Re: re: What game are you playing now? The Remake*



kelulo said:


> As a racing game junkie I can currently be found playing Outrun 2006 Coast 2 Coast. And it's surprisingly good!


That is fun! Love the music too in a cheesy sort of way.

I'm still playing Hitman: Blood Money, myself.


----------



## tired_tool

Call of Juarez and Swat 4 (PC)


----------



## Chrysalii

Phantasy Star Online Blue Burst (schtserv server).

It's why I haven't posted here much recently.


----------



## Higolo

Shadow Of The Colossus. The best PS2 game I've ever played. Ever, EVER.


----------



## Qreg

*Re: re: What game are you playing now? The Remake*



Chrysalii said:


> Phantasy Star Online Blue Burst (schtserv server).


They finally have the SCHTHACK working for Blue Burst. I'll have to check that out.


----------



## Astos

Castlevania Portrait of Ruin
New Super Mario Bros
Star Fox Command


----------



## ghostgurl

Been playing a bit of online games, or more specifically Slingo, Chain Reaction and Lingo.


----------



## anonymous259

Zelda II: The Adventure of Link

It hated it at first, but it is growing on me. Almost got Magic Hammer.


----------



## FreeSoul

I've started LoZ: Twilight Princess now...
On the Wii...


----------



## gorbulas

Neverwinter Nights
Trackmania Nations
Half-Life: Episode One (soon!)


----------



## Qolselanu

BF2142, Rome: Total War, WoW, Call of Duty.


----------



## LiquidClear

I play Counter-Strike 1.6, Counter-Strike: Source, Diablo 2, and will eventually get a wii to play :|


----------



## pabs

Microsoft Internet Hearts, I'm addicted to the dam game


----------



## Trip Fontaine

I've recently finished Half-Life 2 and Half-Life 2: Episode One. Right now I'm not playing anything. Still looking for a nice game that works well in my PC.


----------



## WhoDey85

Final Fantasy 12


----------



## SebFontain

Right now I am playing Battlefield 2142 Multi Demo and WOW Burning Crusade, but am staying away from WoW for a bit because of there stability issues.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dragon Quest VIII.

Haven't finished it, yet. I don't play that often though. And i don't play any other game which is rare for me.


----------



## styler5

Unreal Tournament 2004(PC)...I got kinda sick of video games. UT2007, Crysis & Halo 3 are all gonna rule this year!


----------



## SusanStorm

I was looking forward playing "Broken sword:Angel of death",but my laptop won't take it..I have to buy me a new computer..

So instead I've just started "Need for speed:Carbon".Nothing new,but its fun..


----------



## SAlovesme

MadLib said:


> Day of Defeat


source??


----------



## clenched_fist

_Reservoir Dogs_


----------



## SAlovesme

MadLib said:


> SAlovesme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadLib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day of Defeat
> 
> 
> 
> source??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the old one haha. Just found out I can play it free from my steam account.
Click to expand...

:lol that ones still a classic!!!


----------



## Chrysalii

The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess (Wii)
I got one *celebrates* As for PSO: Blue Burst I still play that, though much much less (with school back in session and Wii).
I bought the game a few weeks ago, since it was on sale at Target, and I got my Wii Sunday (Jan 21).

However this semester requires me to do a lot or writing, this could take a while to beat (though not coming near A Link to the Past's 4 years for me to beat, though that had a lot or outside problems and game restarts).

*waves bye to PSO...for now, that game is very addicting*


----------



## SebFontain

Well I just started playing CS:S for the first time the other day... It's lovely being such a noob when everyone else has had nearly 2 years to play this game lol. Yea I also saw some guy named Atticus playing!!! Wonder if he was our Atticus?? :confused


----------



## ghostgurl

Grim Fandango and it kicks ***.


----------



## moneta

WoW ^.^


----------



## jtb3485

Madden 2007. I finally caved and bought it last week. Does that even count?? :con


----------



## daygo

Worlds of WarCrack


----------



## pabs

still playing microsoft internet hearts  (and a little quake4)


----------



## MidnightBlu

Gears of War
Lego Star Wars II


----------



## Scrub-Zero

call me crazy or perfectionist, but i wasn't satisfied with the way i build my Dragon Quest 8 characters, so i started again from scratch...109 hours down the drain, oh and another 109 hours to go to build them to my satisfaction...should i just quit and sell this game? I think so! :lol


----------



## njodis

Started Rogue Galaxy. Only about 45 minutes in, but it's starting to look like every other PS2 RPG out there. Bland.


----------



## staceypie

*Re: re: What game are you playing now? The Remake*



Chrysalii said:


> The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess (Wii)
> I got one *celebrates* As for PSO: Blue Burst I still play that, though much much less (with school back in session and Wii).
> I bought the game a few weeks ago, since it was on sale at Target, and I got my Wii Sunday (Jan 21).
> 
> However this semester requires me to do a lot or writing, this could take a while to beat (though not coming near A Link to the Past's 4 years for me to beat, though that had a lot or outside problems and game restarts).
> 
> *waves bye to PSO...for now, that game is very addicting*


Hey you finally were able to get a Wii!!!!! 
:boogie Congrats! Do you love it?

I'm almost done with Zelda, about to go in the last dungeon. Then it's on to Elebits.


----------



## Qolselanu

deadrun said:


> Gears of War
> Lego Star Wars II


I look forward to playing GoW with you. :yes


----------



## Gerard

I've played the demo of Doom 3. It was pretty fun and scary.


----------



## Nemesis.cF-

i got doom 3 the day it came out... i never completed it... my 7800GT and 5.1 surround sound at 2am makes it kinda nerve racking to play . great fun.. and it was great showing off the graphics to people .

At the moment im playing Starcraft: Brood War and Warcraft 3: The Frozen Throne map called DOTA...which unless you guys are real gamers i wont expect any of you to know it .


----------



## Username

*Re: re: What game are you playing now? The Remake*



daygo said:


> Worlds of WarCrack


My methadone is Civilization IV.

But sometimes I hear my druid calling :hide


----------



## Joy

Ragnarok Online, Monato Esprit (open beta!)


----------



## ghostgurl

Trilby's Notes, which is the third game of the Chzo Mythos series. It's freeware. I'd recommend you guys download and play these games if you love horror, starting with 5 Days a Stranger.

You can get them here: http://www.fullyramblomatic.com/games.htm


----------



## veden

I'm currently playing Okami and Guitar hero II


----------



## Twilight Zelda

Final Fantasy VII
Drakengard 2
Blood Roar 4


----------



## FreeSoul

Fatal Frame III

Into my third run now in hard mode. Only missing three spirits from the ghost list... the ones I have no clue how to get, oh well.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing Morrowind again.


----------



## MidnightBlu

Gears of War
Donkey Kong (N64. Yes blast from the past.)


----------



## phr33k

GRAW 2
RB6 Vegas
Gears of War
crackdown
cod 3


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing Alundra for playstation.

It's a good game(similar to Zelda)


----------



## ghostgurl

Runaway 2: Dream of the Turtle. Then it's back to RRT3.


----------



## Paul

I've taken up Neverball, Neverputt and Planet Penguin Racer at once.


----------



## replica

Don't game much but at the moment I play Live for Speed and Americas Army.


----------



## gorbulas

started to play Flyff


----------



## SusanStorm

Right now it's Grand theft auto:San Andreas. 

I want the new Final fantasy,but have to have money first


----------



## kowabonga

Playing Street fighter on a snes emulator


----------



## Scrub-Zero

kowabonga said:


> Playing Street fighter on a snes emulator


Do you use Znes?
If so, i'm challenging you to a duel 

We just need to have the same SF version(probably the same Znes version, too), but thats not really a problem.

pm me if you are interested in a few game sessions sometime 

--------------

I'm still playing *Alundra*, and i started to play *Deus Ex* :mushy with a few different mods.


----------



## AussiePea

atm iv been playing nascar racing 2003, great online in league races and such.


----------



## Mysca2

I'm playing WoW and vanguard right now, I promised myself I'd reduce my gaming to just one game.... but I just can't do it lol! 

Offline - my hubby twists my arm to play halo 2 or gears of war with him.. For some strange reason he won't come near me when I have grenades though :stu ( I am learning the benefits of getting hit with sticky grenades when I am in running range of him muwahaha)


----------



## rusalka

I wish my hubby tugged my arm to play a game with him...Alas!

I haven't played anything in a while, so I may look into Lord of the Rings Online...


----------



## njodis

Name the game (without CHEATING!) and win a prize!*

*You don't actually win a prize.


----------



## Teneras

Njodis said:


> Name the game (without CHEATING!) and win a prize!*
> 
> *You don't actually win a prize.


FF4 (2) SNES.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Njodis said:


> Name the game (without CHEATING!) and win a prize!*


You should use Znes...
It works a lot better than Snes9X


----------



## Teneras

Logan X said:


> Njodis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name the game (without CHEATING!) and win a prize!*
> 
> 
> 
> You should use Znes...
> It works a lot better than Snes9X
Click to expand...

I second this motion. Used ZSNES since it came out and I believe it's argueably the cleanest and most polished emulator ever made.


----------



## njodis

I dunno. I prefer Snes9X because it has an actual Windows GUI, rather than the really clunky one built into ZSNES. I don't notice any difference whatsoever in how the games run.


----------



## Mr_nobody

I used to have ZSnes so I could download and play games that are impossible to find anywhere.

The game I'm currently playing is kind of old but not too old. I'm going back to the PSX for a bit. Anyway, the game I've been playing for the past couple weeks is Legend of Dragoon. Although, today I did play Fight Night: Round 2 for a little bit.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Njodis said:


> I dunno. I prefer Snes9X because it has an actual Windows GUI, rather than the really clunky one built into ZSNES. I don't notice any difference whatsoever in how the games run.


They run slower on my computer when i use Snes9X(when i use an equal resolution as Znes)
And some games wont work as Teneras said. It's up to you though 
I have both emulators, anyway 

Btw, you can make the graphic much better than that screenshot you took by toying with the graphic in the option tab, but i guess you knew that :tiptoe


----------



## terpswin!

Been playing Okami off and on lately. Interesting game mechanics, but I'm totally not into the story.


----------



## njodis

Logan X said:


> Njodis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno. I prefer Snes9X because it has an actual Windows GUI, rather than the really clunky one built into ZSNES. I don't notice any difference whatsoever in how the games run.
> 
> 
> 
> They run slower on my computer when i use Snes9X(when i use an equal resolution as Znes)
> And some games wont work as Teneras said. It's up to you though
> I have both anyway emulators, anyway
> 
> Btw, you can make the graphic much better than that screenshot you took by toying with the graphic in the option tab, but i guess you knew that :tiptoe
Click to expand...

I prefer either the default graphics or fullscreen with scanlines (to emulate a tv screen). I don't really like any of the graphics filters besides scanlines. :stu


----------



## barry

Virtua Tennis 3 (PS3)


----------



## Mr_nobody

I've been playing Guitar Hero II every single day for the past week. I'm starting to get sick of it and my hand hurts but I can't stop. Wow, that last sentence sounded a little perverted.


----------



## Chrysalii

An SNES game that I usually play during the summer (oh wait, it's winter again)
Illusion of Gaia.
Up to the most annoying part.


----------



## Noca

C&C 3


----------



## yaykittyeee

ff12, guildwars, ff8, ff7, prince of persia ww, kh:com,

i never got a chance to play ff7&8 till recently. even though they're old i'm really loving them. i was a big fan of the movie ffviiac so i had to go back and play the game. XD.


----------



## Reaper_456

The entire armored core series for the PS\PS2
Flatout 2
Soldier of Fortune 2 (wonerful violence)
Just beat Viewtiful Joe on Ultra V-rated mode.
Started playing Metal Arms Glitch in the system
X-com Ufo defense


----------



## Mr_nobody

Reaper_456 said:


> X-com Ufo defense


I love that game but I haven't played it in a long time. I don't own it and I can't find it anywhere. One of my brother's friends has it and I tried to install it on my computer but it doesn't work with Windows XP(media center edition).


----------



## nubly

i should be getting my copy of knights and merchants in the mail anytime now. fun fun game. you build your own little medieval town and send your military out to conquer and defend. i bought it back when it first came out but lent it to a friend who lost it.


----------



## Reaper_456

Finally beat all those games.
Now I'm playing Total Annihilation
Septerra Core
Slave Zero
Shogo M.A.D 
Black And White 2
Hopefully these will take longer to beat.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Morrowind, and a cute MMORPG called Trikster Online.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Oblivion :yes

I just made it on the mermydon rank in the arena 
The first time i stepped into it, i though i was in gladiator :lol 
I was fighting for my life in there!! hehe.

I had a good weapon though because just before that i killed the grave robber who was selling his merchandise to a store owner. he had a nice little weapon and i'm making good use of it 

I love the combat system. A bit disorienting at fist, but fun when you get the hang of it. I couldn't help but to laugh the first time i fought a monk and saw him waste me. Hand to hand has evolved a lot since morrowind.

yep, now i see why everyone is raving about this game. 
Luckily enough, this game hasn't crashed on me at all, not even once. 
I can almost play it with graphics maxed out too which gives it such a beautiful look. I want to build a house there and spend the rest of my days fishing...of course i could do without the monsters, hehe.


----------



## FreeSoul

I've played some of Phoenix Wright recently, thought it was really cool.
Now I'm playing Super Robot Wars W, very cool.


----------



## clenched_fist

_.._


----------



## SebFontain

Wuit WoW finaly.. Now playing FEAR and Stronghold 2. Was playing a little GTA SA as well for a bit.


----------



## ghostgurl

Dreamfall for about the fourth time.


----------



## Lostsoul

I'm always playing that tiger wood's game (go figure).

On serious, note I've been playing devil may cry 3 which is actually good unlike the second which was an abomination. I'm also playing
An RPG called star ocean which is decent except for the lengthly dungeons.


----------



## R4ph4el

I have been playing Two Worlds lately, fun game but still quite bugged and unbalanced. They should have tested it some more. Americans will have the polished version cause we kinda beta-tested it


----------



## rusalka

Anarchy Online...


----------



## oceanchief

Rome: Total War. Something about winning a battle first thing in the morning to set you up for the day ahead.


----------



## ghostgurl

Morrowind


----------



## Qolselanu

oceanchief said:


> Rome: Total War. Something about winning a battle first thing in the morning to set you up for the day ahead.


Hell yeah! Hey Oceanchief if you ever want to have a battle over the net, PM me!

I'm still enjoying Call of Duty. I also have been playing Command and Conquer 3 with friends.


----------



## oceanchief

Unfortunately, I'm not online. I know that makes no sense whatsoever....... but i'm only online at work. My home PC isn't online yet. I'm halfway between amish and civilised. IS C&C 3 any good? I played the first few in the series for hours on end. Was a sweet game fer sure!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm still playing oblivion...addicted to it is more like it 

And i'm playing this nice game called Trickster Online. I'm playing it with a SAS friend. It's free to play and download if anyone wants to join us sometimes.


----------



## R

Civ 4 FFH2, and LOTRO 

I just bought a new sound card and 5.1 suround sound so i am looking for a nice game to take advantage of that


----------



## Scrub-Zero

BCdude said:


> I tried getting into Oblivion, really I did but I cannot for some reason get interested in that game. Its a shame because I was such a big fan of Morrowind.
> 
> I do not have much time to game as much as I used to (which is kind of a relief actually considering I used to be quite the addict). Lately though because I have been grounded, so to speak, I have been catching up on my Diablo II


I prefer Morrowind Over Oblivion myself. They are both good though, but Morrowind has this " Je ne sais quoi" that makes it a little better than oblivion.

Man, Diablo II...I really miss that game. I used to have an Ice sorc who packed a nice whallop, but i was too addicted and one day i got angry and boke my cd's in half  hehe.
Still, what a great(and hard) game.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber

Commander: Europe at War.

It's got the worst AI of any game I've ever played. Ever. Waste of $$ and no replay value.


----------



## sean88

Warcraft III: Defense of the Ancients (DOTA)


----------



## SilentProphet

Nothing really! I still need to go back and beat gears of war on hardcore. last game i beat was Oblivion tho, i also got a TON of arcade games off xbox arcde that i need to beat. I just haven't been playing anything tho! My 360 hasn't been on in weeks.


----------



## FreeSoul

I'm doing half and half with Super Robot Wars W and Hotel Dusk.


----------



## Celani

*Re: re: What game are you playing now? The Remake*



sean88 said:


> Warcraft III: Defense of the Ancients (DOTA)


 :agree

I'm also a DotA junkie.


----------



## Soul666

CivCity Rome
Warcraft III


----------



## SilentProphet

I want to reinstall civ 2 on my PC. I haven't played it in ages! I always end up quitting tho lol.


----------



## Qolselanu

Mainly Resident Evil 4 with some Command and Conquer 3, Company of Heroes, and Call of Duty on the side.


----------



## AdamCanada

im waiting for my game card or credit card to arrive to start playing star wars galaxies, i know its old and isn't the game is used to be, but i **** i want to play it right now.


----------



## Rygon

*Re: re: What game are you playing now? The Remake*



SebFontain said:


> Right now I am playing Battlefield 2142 Multi Demo and WOW Burning Crusade, but am staying away from WoW for a bit because of there stability issues.


I played WoW pre TBC up to 7 months ago, got burned out a bit and just decided to take a break, but i am probably going to buy the expansion and a few game cards in the coming weeks since i got a summer job with good pay, i need to burn 2 months any way before i get back to an externic (sp?) school so i thought what the heck...

Mean while i just play some old games i got... Battle field 1942, medal of honor... Operation flash point.


----------



## Rygon

*Re: re: What game are you playing now? The Remake*



daygo said:


> Worlds of WarCrack


Probably the most addicting game i ever played... altough i dont think i was ever addicted badly to it, other wise i wouldnt have lasted 7 months ;P.


----------



## will666

manhunt, its so violent, its so good


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Trickster Online


----------



## sean88

*Re: re: What game are you playing now? The Remake*



Celani said:


> sean88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warcraft III: Defense of the Ancients (DOTA)
> 
> 
> 
> :agree
> 
> I'm also a DotA junkie.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately my internet's been screwed up for a while, so I've been playing DOTA AI and it sucks! lol


----------



## Meee

Half Life 2 (PC) - replaying it on a HDTV 

Dead Rising,
Gears of War
The Darkness 
Crackdown
Project Sylpheed

Recently got an Xbox 360. It's good but it's bloody loud too :| I would've thought more people would comment on how loud it is, cos it's about 10 times louder than anything else in my house including all my other consoles and my PC. It can be quite annoying when you're used to things being almost silent >_<


----------



## No-Name Jello

I'm playing Silent Hunter 4: Wolves of The Pacific, and Lock On: Modern Air Combat (there's nothing more satisfying than absolutely shredding a tank column to pieces with an A-10)


----------



## Soul666

Morrowind
Dreamfall


----------



## ghostgurl

Oblivion. Beautiful game.


----------



## SilentProphet

*Re: re: What game are you playing now? The Remake*



ghostgurl said:


> Oblivion. Beautiful game.


Yes it is  I haven't touched it since beating it tho a few months back. I want to go back tho and complete some of the other quests that i didn't do. I did all the main ones and the ones for the guilds. I also want to get the eexpansion for it over xbox live. Forgot what it's called tho!


----------



## FreeSoul

I've been messing around with Sim City 4 lately... and RPG Maker XP again.

I saw some videos of Einhander and now I want to play it again...
I used to have it but I lost it at some unknown time.


----------



## SilentProphet

FreeSoul said:


> I've been messing around with Sim City 4 lately... and RPG Maker XP again.
> 
> I saw some videos of Einhander and now I want to play it again...
> I used to have it but I lost it at some unknown time.


Oh man i LOVED Einhander! such a sweet shooter! It was hard as **** tho!


----------



## R

*Re: re: What game are you playing now? The Remake*



SilentProphet said:


> I want to reinstall civ 2 on my PC. I haven't played it in ages! I always end up quitting tho lol.


I credit that game with a large part of my lack of social skills.



Mysca2 said:


> I'm playing WoW and vanguard right now, I promised myself I'd reduce my gaming to just one game.... but I just can't do it lol!


How is vanguard coming along? Are they merging servers anytime soon? I was playing it and had no problems but the low population killed it for me.


----------



## UnseenShadow

Mario Kart Double Dash. Until Grand Theft Auto 4 comes out, giving me a reason to buy a next-gen system, I've been beating all of my old school games.


----------



## luciano

Been playing Medieval Total War 2. That game has taken many hours of my life. When I put down that game, I play Saints Row or some Company of Heroes


----------



## Joy

I'm currently playing Dance Dance Revolution. I bought it to help me lose weight because aerobics bores me. I have DDRMax2 and Supernova. So Deep and I Feel..., are my fav. songs atm.


----------



## Meee

Combining video games with exercise? That's just wrong, damnit  I love guitar hero though, which is kind of similar in that they're both rhythm games.

I'd be looking forward to Rock Band if i actually knew anyone i could play it with. :\


----------



## FreeSoul

Playing Super Robot Wars OG for PS2. This one huge game... Gonna take me some time.


----------



## SilentProphet

Been playing some of the arcades games i got for 360 live arcade that i never got to around beating. I still need to get Golden axe!


----------



## R

just got civ 4 BTS and right this moment I am pumping myself up to go take over the world...


----------



## Anatomica

I've just beaten Resident Evil 4, spectacular game, can't wait for the fifth one!


----------



## rusalka

I'm playing Dreamfall


----------



## ghostgurl

Poeme said:


> I'm playing Dreamfall


Be sure to play the prequel The Longest Journey if you haven't already.


----------



## FreeSoul

Still playing OG but I've slowed down some.


----------



## Soul666

ghostgurl said:


> Poeme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing Dreamfall
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to play the prequel The Longest Journey if you haven't already.
Click to expand...

I have been playing that game too...Dreamfall

So far it is boring...


----------



## AdamCanada

Star Wars Galaxies for me, not very popular but i like it.


----------



## Meee

Poeme said:


> I'm playing Dreamfall


I really liked that game. More like an interactive story than an actual game, though, which I guess is why some people hated it.


----------



## Derekgnr

Madden 08


----------



## oceanchief

Half Life 2 and F1 Challenge


----------



## R

Bioshock is coming out soon :boogie


----------



## Meee

*Re: re: What game are you playing now? The Remake*



R said:


> Bioshock is coming out soon :boogie


Yup, already got my copy preordered


----------



## Qolselanu

EVE Online 

Call of Duty


----------



## joe81

I'm back into Age of Empires 3 again, good stuff


----------



## FreeSoul

I'm playing...

Yeah you guessed it.

SRW OG.

I'm halfway through OG2 since I've started getting back into again.


----------



## Airick10

Madden


----------



## UnderTheUniverse

World of Warcraft.


----------



## brimontz

Guitar Hero Encore Rocks the 80s

Too short and overpriced for only 30 songs, but I'm a child of the 80s, so I love it.

Brian


----------



## outOfThisWorld

Bioshock and loving it


----------



## ghostgurl

Just finished playing Broken Sword: Shadow of the Templars (called Circle of Blood in the U.S.). Now I'm playing The D Show, a Disney trivia game. After I will play Broken Sword 2: The Smoking Mirror.


----------



## Andrew White

Final Fight One on GBA and the arcade version on MAME have had me addicted for nearly 2 months now. I just can't stop playing the thing!

Also:
WWF Wrestelfest (arcade, MAME)
Fire Pro R (PS2)
Just bought Smackdown Vs Raw 2007. I am a wrestling game fan and a real wrestling tolerator.

I did play Blue Burst a few months ago. Anyone still playing?...


----------



## Meee

Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3. 

Best RPG I've played in ages


----------



## brimontz

Andrew White said:


> Final Fight One on GBA and the arcade version on MAME have had me addicted for nearly 2 months now. I just can't stop playing the thing!
> 
> Also:
> WWF Wrestelfest (arcade, MAME)
> Fire Pro R (PS2)
> Just bought Smackdown Vs Raw 2007. I am a wrestling game fan and a real wrestling tolerator.
> 
> I did play Blue Burst a few months ago. Anyone still playing?...


What do you mean by "real wrestling tolerator?"

Brian


----------



## Andrew White

I am not that much of a fan of real wrestling, that's all. I can't stand the WWE and my overall interest in it goes up and down.


----------



## brimontz

Andrew White said:


> I am not that much of a fan of real wrestling, that's all. I can't stand the WWE and my overall interest in it goes up and down.


Maybe you ARE a real wrestling fan if you can't stand the WWE, which blows.  TNA has problems, but it is way better than the WWE these days, which scripts its storylines too much and shoves certain wrestlers down their fans throats (Cena, the "Great" Khali," Batista, etc.).

Brian


----------



## Andrew White

brimontz said:


> Andrew White said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not that much of a fan of real wrestling, that's all. I can't stand the WWE and my overall interest in it goes up and down.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you ARE a real wrestling fan if you can't stand the WWE, which blows.  TNA has problems, but it is way better than the WWE these days, which scripts its storylines too much and shoves certain wrestlers down their fans throats (Cena, the "Great" Khali," Batista, etc.).
> 
> Brian
Click to expand...

Lol, perhaps. I am more of a fan of the technical, realistic type wrestling. I have been watching quite a few Regal matches on youtube lately, including a Japanese match against Pegasus Kid...


----------



## brimontz

There you go, you are a "real" wrestling fan! 

Brian


----------



## Mr. SandMan

im stuck on zelda for nintendo wii....i love the wii, its too fun.........


----------



## Soul666

Final Fantasy XII...PS2

While listening to "Restless Dreams" by Beseech...Again and Again...


----------



## rulnip

I have been playing Rollercoaster tycoon 3 with the expansions for the water park and animal park.


----------



## joe81

Bioshock it is for me this week


----------



## FreeSoul

I finally finished my first full play through of SRW OGs...
I've been playing since about mid July.
I'll be taking a break from it now...


----------



## apartment7

I'm sure this games been mentioned before but I recently got a new PC and can finally play Oblivion and see what all the fuss is about.

What an amazing game. I still dont fully understand all the magic and spells side of it but am enjoying just wondering around aimlessly. First time I've played a game where you can just stand for a while and admire the view. I even had a horse to ride around on courtesy of an early mission but alas it died :cry


----------



## njodis

I've kind of been playing Knights of the Old Republic off and on for the past few weeks. It's a cool game, and I'm not really even a fan of Star Wars.


----------



## Chrysalii

Metroid Prime 3: Corruption (Wii)


----------



## Cerberus

apartment7 said:


> I'm sure this games been mentioned before but I recently got a new PC and can finally play Oblivion and see what all the fuss is about.
> 
> What an amazing game. I still dont fully understand all the magic and spells side of it but am enjoying just wondering around aimlessly. First time I've played a game where you can just stand for a while and admire the view. I even had a horse to ride around on courtesy of an early mission but alas it died :cry


Study up on the spells and magic because they're a very entertaining aspect of the game. Use USPwiki oblivion to do so. Here's a link: http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Oblivion:Oblivion. The first time I played through oblivion, I played as a warrior without buying any spells or paying much attention to the magic aspect of the game or my character's skills. Now that I'm playing through Oblivion a second time, I'm focusing on being a mage, and I'm loving oblivion even more than when I played through it as a warrior. I would definitely put Oblivion in my top five favorite games of all time.


----------



## SebFontain

^ Yea Oblivion is a great game. Too bad my little old lappy can't handle it =(

As of now I am re-playing Fable the Lost Chapters. Not too much added content but still a very good game. First time I played Fable I was on the good side, this time I am evil :devil


----------



## Cerberus

*Re:*



Logan X said:


> BCdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried getting into Oblivion, really I did but I cannot for some reason get interested in that game. Its a shame because I was such a big fan of Morrowind.
> 
> I do not have much time to game as much as I used to (which is kind of a relief actually considering I used to be quite the addict). Lately though because I have been grounded, so to speak, I have been catching up on my Diablo II
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer Morrowind Over Oblivion myself. They are both good though, but Morrowind has this " Je ne sais quoi" that makes it a little better than oblivion.
> 
> Man, Diablo II...I really miss that game. I used to have an Ice sorc who packed a nice whallop, but i was too addicted and one day i got angry and boke my cd's in half  hehe.
> Still, what a great(and hard) game.
Click to expand...

Hmmm I've never played Morrowind. I wonder if I would like it more than Oblivion _after_ playing Oblivion, rather than before. If Morrowind has similar game play as Oblvion, I can't imagine myself liking it more than oblivion. However, your post has gotten me excited. A game better than Oblivion!


----------



## Darkon

Resident Evil 4 for PS2.


----------



## Arkturus

Playing LoZ:TP again to fill the time until I get my 360 back from microsoft, which I am eagerly awaiting so I can play bioshock and halo 3.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Re: Re:*



Cerberus said:


> Hmmm I've never played Morrowind. I wonder if I would like it more than Oblivion _after_ playing Oblivion, rather than before. If Morrowind has similar game play as Oblvion, I can't imagine myself liking it more than oblivion. However, your post has gotten me excited. A game better than Oblivion!


well, it depends on your expectation of the game. The old graphics(and many bugs and desktop crashes) might throw you off, and dont expect people to be as "smart" and they were in oblivion(not that they were super smart in oblivion lol) But the game play and exploration is great, and i also like the story. Morrowind's storyline is more darkish than oblivion.

The magic in Morrowind is not as good as in oblivion, far from it. You can't cast while using a weapon  You have to switch between weapon and magic which sucks, and the magic itself is rather weak...too weak) but the enchanting if far better than oblivion.

Just a few advice. If you play it, get a few mods right away 
Better bodies is a must, and those face changing mods(like world of faces)
It will improve the game a lot. You can also get some texturing mods to make everything more lively.
It's up to you though. 
You can try it raw first and see if you can endure it, lol.

Another thing. If you like Morrowind then get both expansions...they should be rather cheap. They are fun and they add a lot of content(like turning into a werewolf and the ability to summon few new things)


----------



## Cerberus

^Thanks, I'll keep that in mind. I wonder if I could get those mods off of xbox live. 

Well, since I've put in so many hours playing oblivion, I thought I'd buy a game that's a bit different. I bought Jade Empire, and I'm really liking it so far. Plus, it's an xbox 1 game, so I got it real cheap.


----------



## njodis

I definitely liked Morrowind a lot more than Oblivion. There was just something about Oblivion that made it seem dumbed down.

I always think about reinstalling Morrowind again, but I never get around to it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Cerberus said:


> ^Thanks, I'll keep that in mind. I wonder if I could get those mods off of xbox live.


Ah, you play on Xbox...humm, i don't think you can install mods on Xbox 
They do have both expansions at least. 
If your PC can handle it, i say get Morrowind for PC. 
It's worth it just for mods in my oppinion.


----------



## roswell

I've been playing the Team Fortress 2 Beta lately. Very, very amusing multiplayer fun.


----------



## FreeSoul

I've been playing some of my Castlevania games off and on lately.
I attempted Portrait of Ruin with a clean file and hard mode level 1 cap.

Needless to say I haven't gotten far.


----------



## tobeyourselfisnotacrime

I'm playing Postal 2 now. Though I've finished the game (took me only a day) it's still fun to break into a house, hit the owner with a shovel, chop his head off, pour some fuel on him and set him on fire! And do other violent stuffs. Maybe I'm just violent.

I don't know why but I just cant stand Morrowind. I played it for an hour and uninstalled it. Good thing I didn't buy that game.


----------



## Cerberus

Condemned: Criminal Origins 

Scary game.


----------



## Meee

roswell said:


> I've been playing the Team Fortress 2 Beta lately. Very, very amusing multiplayer fun.


Seems ok, but nowhere near as good as the old TF classic. It's fun, and the art style is brilliant, but it feels like a fairly shallow game. Portal is awesome, though. As is Half Life 2 Episode 2.


----------



## njodis

Baldur's Gate 1 and 2.

Definitely the kind of games where you can just totally zone out and forget about crap. Love it.


----------



## Meee

Yeah, they were pretty cool games. Hopefully Bioware don't fall to pieces now that they've been bought by EA.


----------



## roswell

Meee said:


> roswell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been playing the Team Fortress 2 Beta lately. Very, very amusing multiplayer fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems ok, but nowhere near as good as the old TF classic. It's fun, and the art style is brilliant, but it feels like a fairly shallow game. Portal is awesome, though. As is Half Life 2 Episode 2.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I know what you're saying about TF2. I've never played TF classic though. And Portal is amazing, it's one of those games that you wish will never end. But alas! Everything must end sooner or later...


----------



## SusanStorm

I'm playing Post mortem..don't know if I think it is that good,but I'll have to play through it..


----------



## Chrysalii

Taking a side track away from Metroid Prime 3 head on in to
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass.
As far as video games go, for me nothing tops a Zelda game on first run through, I'll be back to Metroid soon enough.


----------



## Fiera

^Same here
Zelda : Phantom Hourglass


----------



## Altanore

Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas Multi Theft Auto
Populous: The Beginning
PristonTale
C&C Renegade

Current list of games I am most active in.


----------



## Crushed Box

I've been playing Bioshock the past couple weeks (I usually only play on weekends, too much OT at work during the week, plus a long commute). I also play Call of Duty2 multiplayer on the server at bitbendertech (great bunch over there). I just got a couple demos, UT3 and CoD4 that I'm checking out. UT3 so far is ok, but in some ways kind of a disappointment after years of playing UT2004.


----------



## ctsa

I think I'm going to pick up hellgate london soon, it looks pretty sweet and I am a huge fan of diablo 2. Anyone play it yet?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Trickster Online
Oblivion...with tons of mods 
Thief III: Deadly Shadows


----------



## Halcyon

Logan X said:


> Oblivion...with tons of mods


Which mods for oblivion?

and I'm playing Resident Evil 4 for the PC and Oblivion sometimes...but i used cheats in Oblivion and i've totally ruined it  I was like god for a day and then it got boring


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Halcyon said:


> Which mods for oblivion?


It would take a while to list them all O_O;;
So, here's a short list of my favorites. I choose some that wouldn't alter the game in a huge way or make it too easy.

UI Mods:

BTmod-v2.20(changes the light beige UI to a dark red-ish one...much better)
Potion Sorter 1.0
Colored Map Markers 1.0(towns, ruins and stuff are in different colors on map)
Thacadians Colored World Map 1.1(map is colored instead of boring beige)

Game Mechanic Tweaks:

Natural Wildlife v1.3(wild animal wont always attacks)
Retroactive Health 1.0(no more worry about getting +5 in endurance)
Alchemy Perks - More Potion Effects 1.1
No Psychic Guards v1.2(lol, if there's no guard around, you can kill freely)
CallSteed30a(call your horse wherever you are)

Visual Tweaks:

Darker Nights+Burning Kvatch 1.5(you can see Kvatch burning from out of town...from a good distance)
Light Spell Color Pack 1.0(changes the spell animation to something better)
MD_Natural_Faces_v0.7(prettier faces...no more "i look like i have 3rd degree burns" )
Short Grass v2(makes the grass a lot shorter...less toll on your system)
Visually Enchanted Weapons Customizer 1.0(this one is great...makes enchanted weapon glow...like a fire sword has fire around it, etc.)

thats about it. I recommend those.

You might also want to get:

Oblivion Mod Manager(a lot of mods need this to run)

Oblivion Script Extender 
http://obse.silverlock.org/

Expanded Hotkeys and Spell Delete(i never load a game without this...best way to experiment creating all sorts of spells...they fail? just delete them )



Halcyon said:


> but i used cheats in Oblivion and i've totally ruined it  I was like god for a day and then it got boring


I did that too at first and i got bored really quick. No fun when you kill everything too fast
Now i play it fair and i find it almost as easy as when i cheated, and it's much more fun lol.


----------



## FreeSoul

I have Phoenix Wright: Trials and Tribulations.
I also got a cheap copy of Samurai Warriors: Xtreme legends just to screw around with.


----------



## Eraserhead

I've been playing Chrono Cross for PS1 recently. Awesome RPG...


----------



## ANCIENT

guitar hero 3
the new zelda for the ds
pokemon daimon (i know its for kids, but [email protected]#% [email protected], i like it)

and i just installed elder scrolls 4 on my lap top. but i haven't played it. finals are coming up so i prabably wont have time to play it until this semester is over :rain


----------



## nubly

final fantasy iii for the DS. at first it didnt interest me that much but now im getting a bit into it


----------



## su0iruc

I'm replaying Metroid Prime 3, but that might be replaced by Super Mario Galaxy in a couple days.

Also been playing Sin & Punishment.


----------



## brimontz

Guitar Hero 3: Legends of Rock


----------



## Chrysalii

Super Mario Galaxy (in a few days when it comes out)


----------



## ghostgurl

Culpa Innata. It's a futuristic adventure game. The future portrayed in it is very realistic too.


----------



## Qolselanu

Gears of War on PC. Nearly maxed out graphics at 800x600 resolution and still mostly playable on an Athlon XP 3200 and 6600GT OC. Fantastic.


----------



## roswell

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare

Kerazzzy!


----------



## apartment7

Qolselanu said:


> Gears of War on PC. Nearly maxed out graphics at 800x600 resolution and still mostly playable on an Athlon XP 3200 and 6600GT OC. Fantastic.


I've been playing that too on the PC. Great game but I find it makes me feel a bit nauseous if I play it too long. Something to do with the shaky camera angles I think.


----------



## Meee

I bought GoW PC too. It's not running so well for me.. i've got an XP 3700 and an 8800 GTX but my TFT's native res is 1680x1050. I need a quad core >_>


----------



## apartment7

Meee said:


> I bought GoW PC too. It's not running so well for me.. i've got an XP 3700 and an 8800 GTX but my TFT's native res is 1680x1050. I need a quad core >_>


I had some problems playing it but after downloading the latest DirectX update http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/deta ... laylang=en

and also latest graphics card drivers from nvidia it all worked a lot better.

I've got Vista, AMD X2 5000+, 2 gb of RAM and an 8600GT card and it plays pretty well on max settings. Worth persevering with as it's a great game when it runs properly.


----------



## Meee

apartment7 said:


> and also latest graphics card drivers from nvidia it all worked a lot better.
> 
> I've got Vista, AMD X2 5000+, 2 gb of RAM and an 8600GT card and it plays pretty well on max settings. Worth persevering with as it's a great game when it runs properly.


Which drivers? 163.75 or beta? I'm using 163.75 at the moment.

I think it's just my crappy CPU limiting my graphics card. Gonna get a quad-core next month anyway, hopefully ill be running all these new games on max settings then


----------



## ANCIENT

dragon quest : monsters joker


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber

Culpa Innata. It's the first adventure game I've played in 10+ years, and I'm enjoying it. I would recommend it to anyone tired of the same old RPG/strategy remakes.


----------



## seattlegrunge

NHL for PS2


----------



## apartment7

Meee said:


> Which drivers? 163.75 or beta? I'm using 163.75 at the moment.


Not sure, just checked my system properties and the latest driver is showing as 7.15.11.6375 and dated 4th October 2007. I guess it's just the regular 163.75.

I'm surprised my PC runs GOW so well (it slows down a little bit now and again but is holding up pretty well considering). The true test of my PC will be Crysis. Something tells me if I try to run that maxed out my PC may start to sweat a little.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard

Team Fortress 2


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing Doom III

Haha, nothing like mindless demon blasting to make a bad day seem better! 
I use to own it on Xbox and using the controller gave me some troubles, but now on pc, i simply own the demons with my mad mouse and keyboard skillz  

Also playing 

Deus EX: Invisible Wars

Now i don't see why people said deus ex 2 was such a crappy game. I enjoy it, even if it's not as good as deus ex was. It's still not a bad game at all...and very different from all the FPS out there.
I'm only at the start right now, so we'll see how good, or bad it gets in later parts.


----------



## apartment7

After praising Gears Of War I now find that My PC has decided to wipe all memory of my save point for the second time. I think some users reported this problem on the XBOX360 so the fact that Microsoft let the same bug creep into the PC verison is quite shocking really.

Could've been a great game but the bugs seem to be ruining it. Mines on it's way to EBay.


----------



## AdamCanada

Call of duty 4, Great Game but way to short. Multiplayer is alot better then Call of duty 2, but COD: United Offensive was by far the best of them all.


----------



## joe81

playing The Witcher and Hitman Blood Money


----------



## styler5

Played Oblivion GOTY for a month...I just quit because I started a new game and accidentally overwrote on a saved game with 150 hours! T-T


----------



## styler5

*Re: Re:*



Cerberus said:


> Logan X said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BCdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried getting into Oblivion, really I did but I cannot for some reason get interested in that game. Its a shame because I was such a big fan of Morrowind.
> 
> I do not have much time to game as much as I used to (which is kind of a relief actually considering I used to be quite the addict). Lately though because I have been grounded, so to speak, I have been catching up on my Diablo II
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer Morrowind Over Oblivion myself. They are both good though, but Morrowind has this " Je ne sais quoi" that makes it a little better than oblivion.
> 
> Man, Diablo II...I really miss that game. I used to have an Ice sorc who packed a nice whallop, but i was too addicted and one day i got angry and boke my cd's in half  hehe.
> Still, what a great(and hard) game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm I've never played Morrowind. I wonder if I would like it more than Oblivion _after_ playing Oblivion, rather than before. If Morrowind has similar game play as Oblvion, I can't imagine myself liking it more than oblivion. However, your post has gotten me excited. A game better than Oblivion!
Click to expand...

I didn't like Morrowind...the graphics are ok considering the release date, but most people don't have voices, one of which I really like about Oblivion. One thing better than Oblivion is more weapon choices. It has spears as well as blade and blunt weapons.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Re: Re:*

...ooops


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Re: Re:*



akstylish said:


> I didn't like Morrowind...the graphics are ok considering the release date, but most people don't have voices, one of which I really like about Oblivion. One thing better than Oblivion is more weapon choices. It has spears as well as blade and blunt weapons.


Voices are cool and all, but not when they take like 3 actors and make them do the voices for everyone in the game. I especially liked hearing the begger's voices. They had begger's voices when they asked you for money, but when you asked about rumor they voices changed to a well spoken imperial...lol

Oblivion is a great game, i just think Morrowind was superior overall.
I played morrowind for well over a year non stop...and i played oblivion for about 2 months before i got totally bored of it.

I guess it's all a matter of personal taste


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard

Call of Duty 4


----------



## gorbulas

having fun playing UT 2004 now ... my computer can't run any of the newer games i want to get and play 
playing a bit of Trickster Online on the side
a bit of Chessmate, beating the crap out of the easiest opponent


----------



## Halcyon

Quake 2 Multplayer...so much fun, still some people playing out there....need a program like Qtracker to find others playing and join up http://www.qtracker.com/

This was one of my first online shooters, still so much fun and railgun.....oooooooooooh awesome


----------



## FreeSoul

I've played some of Contra 4. Died a lot.
Beat Easy mode though finally.


----------



## apartment7

Anyone else played Crysis yet? My PC manages it on all medium settings (with shadow quality dipped to low to speed is up a little).

It's an awesome game and even on my modest setting it looks fantastic. In fact it's probably the most instantly impressive game I've ever played (with the possible exception of Grand Theft Auto on the PS2). I'd love to see how it plays running on max with a DX10 card.

EDIT: oops, didn't see there was a Crysis thread already. should've posted on that...


----------



## SebFontain

I am playing Crysis and Battlefield 2142. I will be buying COD4 once I save up a little extra cash. Yea I have to agree that Crysis is an impressive game and the graphics are fantastic. I have been playing it on maxed out settings and some of the views you see in the game are almost breathtaking.


----------



## Qolselanu

I might get CoD4 tomorrow. There might be a Black Friday special price on it. That's how I got BF2142 last BF for $25.


----------



## minimized

I am playing... Wolfenstein 3D. Hahaha.

Don't have much time/desire to play much and I don't have my systems with me right now. Just wasting time between rounds of work. Wish I had a high-end compy though...

Mein Lieben!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I was playing S.t.a.l.k.e.r: Shadow of chernobyl for a while, but i screwed up my save game of 30 hours +, so i just got rid of the game instead of starting over. 
Was a very strange and different game though.

Now, i'm playing Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory. 
Good fun, and pretty nice looking too.
I love those kind of sneaking games.


----------



## styler5

I thought about buying Crysis, but I heard it's overhyped...so I'm thinking about it. Definitely gonna buy unreal tournament 3 though. It's got some major drawbacks too but I don't care. I've been playing the series for 7 yrs.


----------



## AlienFromSomewhere

I'm playing Age of Empires 2. After the exam I'll start playing the expansion - The Conquerors, as a reward for myself for surviving three long and stressful weeks of exam.

If you're wondering why don't I play Age of Empires 3 it's because I played it and it was a bit laggy in battles because my computer is cheap. AOE2 looks like cartoon but sometimes realism is not needed. The gameplay is much smoother and the battles can be much bigger since it doesn't use much memory. It's way more fun!


----------



## su0iruc

Bought Super Mario Galaxy, almost finished it.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard

AlienFromSomewhere said:


> I'm playing Age of Empires 2. After the exam I'll start playing the expansion - The Conquerors, as a reward for myself for surviving three long and stressful weeks of exam.
> 
> If you're wondering why don't I play Age of Empires 3 it's because I played it and it was a bit laggy in battles because my computer is cheap. AOE2 looks like cartoon but sometimes realism is not needed. The gameplay is much smoother and the battles can be much bigger since it doesn't use much memory. It's way more fun!


AOE3 sucks! You can't ally with an enemy and play an epic game and form trade-alliances like you could in AOE2. The game is very short in terms of single player skirmish.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Knights of the Old Republic: The Sith Lords 

Pretty good game


----------



## Qolselanu

Logan X said:


> Knights of the Old Republic: The Sith Lords
> 
> Pretty good game


The sequel mostly sucks.


----------



## TheStig

Counter-Strike and Brood Wars!!!!! 1333337 hx0rs!!!!!!!!! lol seriously My laptop can handle Half Life 2 and I'm stuck playing games from the 90's. God I love OCD...or something that seems like ti would be OCD but might not because I haven't checked the exact definition of OCD.


----------



## Cheesecake

Rogue Galaxy. I'm almost done. It's been fun playing it;


----------



## brygb217

Twilight Princess time makes regular time disappear for me. 
I had a crappy day yesterday, so when I had a few hours free today, I decided to play for 20 minutes, and then I would work on my Jane Austen paper which is past due. 
4 hours later I was still playing that Rollergoal game in the fishing place. 
Woe is me.


----------



## Fiera

Final Fantasy XII : Reverent Wings


----------



## Djinn

Guitar Hero III!


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber

AoE III


----------



## minimized

Back to Guitar Hero 1-80's.

If I wasn't too lazy to change controllers I'd play something else.


----------



## Sean_Catlin

Just got my new rig so im playing crysis at the moment,although i frequently play COD4 online if anyone wants a game im on xfire


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard

I'm waiting for the Geforce 9 series in February to play Crysis....should handle high settings easily.


----------



## Sean_Catlin

My zotac 8800gt handfles it amazingly well,can play on very high everything.

didnt see the point in forking out for nearly double the price for a gtx or gts


----------



## SebFontain

I am playing Tabula Rasa atm. It is ok I suppose, nothing great or anything but it passes the time. Once Age of Conan is released I am going to be playing that game alot I am sure.


----------



## 2Talkative

Sean_Catlin said:


> Just got my new rig so im playing crysis at the moment,although i frequently play COD4 online if anyone wants a game im on xfire


I've been playing COD4 for a while now i'm afraid soon I will be at the highest rank though then what ? This is the first FPS game I've played serisouly since Quake 2 hahaha...... i'm a nerd again... :clap


----------



## FreeSoul

I played FF IV advance. It's kinda buggy but still enjoyable. The new dungeons and party switching at the end was so awesome. I wonder if these features will be kept for the DS remake.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard

Sean_Catlin said:


> My zotac 8800gt handfles it amazingly well,can play on very high everything.
> 
> didnt see the point in forking out for nearly double the price for a gtx or gts


Nice, the new 8800GTS was launched yesterday and is based on the G92 core (like the 8800gt). I might upgrade to this. EVGA cards have a special program where you can trade your previous evga card in within 3-months of purchase and step-up to a new card and only pay the difference. The Geforce 9 Series comes out in February so I might get a GTS now and step up to that. Plus, you get a copy of Crysis =)


----------



## njodis

Planescape: Torment

Very, very good game. It's almost like reading a novel.


----------



## Sierra83

WoW as always. I tried NWN2 but was disappointed with it. From time to time I also play Oblivion and Call of Duty 4.


----------



## 2Talkative

Oblivion was a hell of a game should start playing it again. I'm glad that I didn't get into WOW though. NWN2 was CRAPPY ! played it for about 2-3 hours and threw it out the window.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

S.t.a.l.k.e.r: Shadow of Chernobyl


----------



## Cerberus

Bioshock


----------



## Halcyon

Logan X said:


> S.t.a.l.k.e.r: Shadow of Chernobyl


how is that?

I'm playing Guild Wars....I'm banshee beat or caustic sting in the game if you want to join up with the guild i'm in.....We're kinda quiet lol


----------



## neoteric

currently playing.. COD4, Bioshock, Stranglehold, Crackdown, NHL08 -- few others (all 360)


----------



## nubly

call of duty 4 for the DS. not as good as i thought it would be. i think i prefer games that scroll left and right (however metal gear solid was awesome)


----------



## gorbulas

from what ive read, you should get the expansion pack for NWN2, it makes the game so much better.


----------



## Cerberus

The Darkness and Gears of War


----------



## nubly

FreeSoul said:


> I played FF IV advance. It's kinda buggy but still enjoyable. The new dungeons and party switching at the end was so awesome. I wonder if these features will be kept for the DS remake.


didnt know they are making a remake. was thinking of buying it but i guess i'll just hold up on it. good thing circuit city sold out when i went to look for it yesterday


----------



## Cerberus

the first halo

And damnit, I hate to say this but it is a fun game.


----------



## seattlegrunge

Trying to beat Ottawa in the Stanley Cup finals.


----------



## nubly

anyone know how to connect the circuits to disamr/arm bombs in call of duty 4 DS? i did two of them but just lucked out


----------



## ANCIENT

nubly said:


> anyone know how to connect the circuits to disamr/arm bombs in call of duty 4 DS? i did two of them but just lucked out


no, but you could try this site: gamefaqs.com

it has just about every games walktrough and cheats.


----------



## nubly

^ yep it ried gamefaqs. tried a google search too. no walk throughs for call of duty 4 DS are out there yet.


----------



## Meee

SebFontain said:


> I am playing Tabula Rasa atm. It is ok I suppose, nothing great or anything but it passes the time. Once Age of Conan is released I am going to be playing that game alot I am sure.


I'm playing TR too. Personally i think it's quite good.. i can see how it could be better and hopefully it'll improve a lot over the coming months. From looking at previous patch notes i can already see that they're doing a good job of fixing things and adding new stuff... just a shame that they didn't keep it in development for a few more months. I prefer this to WoW, mainly because it's science fiction rather than fantasy (guns, dropships, armour and mechs > elves and swords), and also because the FPS aspect brings something new to the combat (i.e: fun!). And base sieges are pretty damn cool.



Sean_Catlin said:


> My zotac 8800gt handfles it amazingly well,can play on very high everything.
> 
> didnt see the point in forking out for nearly double the price for a gtx or gts


Tbh it's not really double the price, a high quality GT is actually more expensive than some of the GTS or even GTX. And it is worth it if you're attempting to play these games in DX10... without a GTX i wouldn't bother. Personally i'm sticking to DX9 for the time being, but i can see why some people would want the best possible graphics.

Also, if you have a big *** LCD monitor (anything 22" widescreen or above) you have to bump up the resolution, since anything lower looks awful. Running everything at 1680x1050 requires far more power than running at 1024x728. If you use a smaller monitor or CRT you're ok with cheaper hardware.

Anyway, i've got a new quad core rig and my god crysis is amazing. I've stopped to admire to scenery several times.. it's almost unbelievable how good it looks. The gameplay is also far better than FarCry  Apparently the game hasn't been selling well, and i understand why - it's system requirements are far too high for the average PC owner - but it's definately a brilliant game if you can run it.



Cerberus said:


> the first halo
> 
> And damnit, I hate to say this but it is a fun game.


All of the Halos are pretty fun. My only complaints are that the sound levels are all over the place (apparently Bungie haven't heard of normalization), the story / cutscenes are cheesy in a bad way, and in Halo 3 the music placement is pretty awful (dramatic moments with no music, whilst they place some of the best music in areas where nothing much happens - wtf?). If you ignore all that crap and focus on the actual gameplay however they're pretty good games.


----------



## joe81

call of duty 4...kick *** online it is....almost as good as Enemy Territory


----------



## turbomatt

I'm lookin forward to spending some time with Mass Effect over the next couple of weeks, looks like a really cool game



Meee said:


> I'm playing TR too. Personally i think it's quite good.. i can see how it could be better and hopefully it'll improve a lot over the coming months. From looking at previous patch notes i can already see that they're doing a good job of fixing things and adding new stuff... just a shame that they didn't keep it in development for a few more months. I prefer this to WoW, mainly because it's science fiction rather than fantasy (guns, dropships, armour and mechs > elves and swords), and also because the FPS aspect brings something new to the combat (i.e: fun!). And base sieges are pretty damn cool.


If you like the sci-fi mmos you might want to try Eve Online. It's a pretty deep spaceship mmo with one massive server instead of hundreds of little ones like other mmos, meaning you can have around 35000 people all playing on the same server at the same time with relatively little lag, makes for some pretty epic space battles


----------



## MNinja

turbomatt said:


> I'm lookin forward to spending some time with Mass Effect over the next couple of weeks, looks like a really cool game
> 
> 
> 
> Meee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing TR too. Personally i think it's quite good.. i can see how it could be better and hopefully it'll improve a lot over the coming months. From looking at previous patch notes i can already see that they're doing a good job of fixing things and adding new stuff... just a shame that they didn't keep it in development for a few more months. I prefer this to WoW, mainly because it's science fiction rather than fantasy (guns, dropships, armour and mechs > elves and swords), and also because the FPS aspect brings something new to the combat (i.e: fun!). And base sieges are pretty damn cool.
> 
> 
> 
> If you like the sci-fi mmos you might want to try Eve Online. It's a pretty deep spaceship mmo with one massive server instead of hundreds of little ones like other mmos, meaning you can have around 35000 people all playing on the same server at the same time with relatively little lag, makes for some pretty epic space battles
Click to expand...

I don't recommend EVE Online, if only because there have been quite a few scandals involving corruption between EVE Online employees and gamers (employees have been helping specific player factions get ahead).

I'm going to have to try TR sometime. I'm not too confident my laptop can handle it though.


----------



## turbomatt

MNinja said:


> turbomatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm lookin forward to spending some time with Mass Effect over the next couple of weeks, looks like a really cool game
> 
> 
> 
> Meee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing TR too. Personally i think it's quite good.. i can see how it could be better and hopefully it'll improve a lot over the coming months. From looking at previous patch notes i can already see that they're doing a good job of fixing things and adding new stuff... just a shame that they didn't keep it in development for a few more months. I prefer this to WoW, mainly because it's science fiction rather than fantasy (guns, dropships, armour and mechs > elves and swords), and also because the FPS aspect brings something new to the combat (i.e: fun!). And base sieges are pretty damn cool.
> 
> 
> 
> If you like the sci-fi mmos you might want to try Eve Online. It's a pretty deep spaceship mmo with one massive server instead of hundreds of little ones like other mmos, meaning you can have around 35000 people all playing on the same server at the same time with relatively little lag, makes for some pretty epic space battles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't recommend EVE Online, if only because there have been quite a few scandals involving corruption between EVE Online employees and gamers (employees have been helping specific player factions get ahead).
Click to expand...

Mmm, I remember when that happened and although it was pretty bad, CCP (company who run eve) have done a lot to try and regain players trust, including firing the devs who were responsible and setting up a kind of auditing council thing where players from all different guilds are elected to watch over the company and make sure nothing like it happens again. I think they are doing pretty well now and its not worth avoiding the game just because of that old incident ^_^


----------



## Jumper1989

I am playing Exteel and planing on playing Guild Wars soon


----------



## FreeSoul

It's a secret...

but it ends with IV.


----------



## nubly

finished call of duty 4 so now im playing operation vietnam. kind of old school playing (like command for the NES) but still fun. i really should finish FFIII since im at the end


----------



## roswell

FreeSoul said:


> It's a secret...
> 
> but it ends with IV.


Grand Theft Auto IV??


----------



## FreeSoul

No


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Castlevania IV?
Breath of Fire IV?
Final Fantasy IV?
Megaman X IV?


----------



## styler5

roswell said:


> FreeSoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a secret...
> 
> but it ends with IV.
> 
> 
> 
> Grand Theft Auto IV??
Click to expand...

Did it even come out??

I'm guessing...TES IV:Oblivion?


----------



## FreeSoul

Final Fantasy IV. The DS remake.  (It's in japanese)

Although now I got a PS3 and I've playing Dynasty Warriors: Gundam.


----------



## ANCIENT

FreeSoul said:


> Final Fantasy IV. The DS remake.  (It's in japanese)
> 
> Although now I got a PS3 and I've playing Dynasty Warriors: Gundam.


can you read in japanese? i took 1 year of japanese in college. know a little.


----------



## FreeSoul

I'm able to figure it out. All you really need to do is understand the menus and translate some katakana here and there to know what something does. I already know the storyline and what to do from playing the original game many times before.


----------



## minimized

Playing Halo 2 and Guitar Hero 3, feeling mass pain...


----------



## Cerberus

Halo 2 and Call of Duty 2


----------



## styler5

In the groove(something like DDR)...but as soon as I get a new rig, I'll be playing Crysis, Bioshock, UT3, CoD4, and GoW!!!


----------



## Cheesecake

I'm playing The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess right now. Fun ...


----------



## SebFontain

Right now I am playing four games. BF2142, Tabula Rasa, A little bit of Crysis, and COD4. I love COD4, it's a great game, but damn the game just came out not that long ago and already people are pushin hacks out into the community. That really blows bigtime...


----------



## FreeSoul

I just got Super Robot Wars OG Gaiden. I'll be busy for a while.


----------



## apartment7

I'm playing *Bioshock* on my PC. Amazing game although took me a few levels before I got into the feel of it. Depite it's advanced graphics and gameplay, it has the feel of an old classic.

It was a pain to install though as I kept getting the numbers and letters mixed up on the security code (o looks like 0 and I like 1) and had to go online to twig what was happening. Great game, ridiculously bad system for registering / unlocking it.


----------



## nubly

my brother bought me final fanatasy 10 for the DS for xmas. i also bought 4 classic NES games for the GBA- zelda 2, zeda link to the past (or something like that), final fantasy 1 & 2 and final fantasy 6

woot


----------



## styler5

FreeSoul said:


> I just got Super Robot Wars OG Gaiden. I'll be busy for a while.


Oh man I hate you!!! Did you actually go to Japan or buy on eBay? The trailers looked soooo sick! It was like watching a real mech anime. I only have mx and 3rd alpha....

Btw, do you mean "Sigma" by Gaiden? I wanna play it too T_T


----------



## Cerberus

The Orange Box

Half life 2 combined with it's episodes is simply the best FPS I've ever played. Even though I had already played through half life 2 two times prior to getting The Orange Box, it was still more fun to play than Bioshock.


----------



## SebFontain

Cerberus said:


> The Orange Box
> 
> Half life 2 combined with it's episodes is simply the best FPS I've ever played. Even though I had already played through half life 2 two times prior to getting The Orange Box, it was still more fun to play than Bioshock.


Hey r u the same Cerberus on COD4 playin on Zombie Squad server??


----------



## AussiePea

operation flashpoint again and Live for Speed racing sim.


----------



## Djinn

I've rediscovered the total satisfaction of Katamari Damacy. I started over with a new game and I switch between that and my previous save where I can roll in eternal mode. It's just so darn cathartic to roll up all those buildings, islands, clouds, etc.

It's also kind of fun to have the theme song stuck in your head. Naaa na na na na na na nana na nana naaaaa!


----------



## FreeSoul

akstylish said:


> FreeSoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got Super Robot Wars OG Gaiden. I'll be busy for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man I hate you!!! Did you actually go to Japan or buy on eBay? The trailers looked soooo sick! It was like watching a real mech anime. I only have mx and 3rd alpha....
> 
> Btw, do you mean "Sigma" by Gaiden? I wanna play it too T_T
Click to expand...

Shopped online, imported it. It is OG Gaiden, no sigma in there.


----------



## Cerberus

SebFontain said:


> Cerberus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Orange Box
> 
> Half life 2 combined with it's episodes is simply the best FPS I've ever played. Even though I had already played through half life 2 two times prior to getting The Orange Box, it was still more fun to play than Bioshock.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey r u the same Cerberus on COD4 playin on Zombie Squad server??
Click to expand...

No, I haven't even played COD4, although I do own COD2. I'm also not much of a PC gamer anymore (too much of a hassle).


----------



## minimized

Halo 3 again...
then Mario Galaxy...
then Phantom Hourglass...
and Halo 3 again...


----------



## styler5

FreeSoul said:


> akstylish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FreeSoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got Super Robot Wars OG Gaiden. I'll be busy for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man I hate you!!! Did you actually go to Japan or buy on eBay? The trailers looked soooo sick! It was like watching a real mech anime. I only have mx and 3rd alpha....
> 
> Btw, do you mean "Sigma" by Gaiden? I wanna play it too T_T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shopped online, imported it. It is OG Gaiden, no sigma in there.
Click to expand...

Oh, I thought you meant srw og and ninja gaiden:sigma..lol. :eyes


----------



## Qolselanu

SebFontain said:


> Cerberus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Orange Box
> 
> Half life 2 combined with it's episodes is simply the best FPS I've ever played. Even though I had already played through half life 2 two times prior to getting The Orange Box, it was still more fun to play than Bioshock.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey r u the same Cerberus on COD4 playin on Zombie Squad server??
Click to expand...

I play CoD4! I usually play on the Area 51 servers.

I'm gonna check the Zombie Squad server right now...


----------



## SebFontain

Qolselanu said:


> SebFontain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cerberus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Orange Box
> 
> Half life 2 combined with it's episodes is simply the best FPS I've ever played. Even though I had already played through half life 2 two times prior to getting The Orange Box, it was still more fun to play than Bioshock.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey r u the same Cerberus on COD4 playin on Zombie Squad server??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I play CoD4! I usually play on the Area 51 servers.
> 
> I'm gonna check the Zombie Squad server right now...
Click to expand...

Hahaha saw u on Zombie. I had to go eat dinner so I had to leave after that round. It is a small server, usualy more peep's come in around 7-8 est. I also play on Cains Lair servers. I think they have 2 or three of them.. Good servers though. U will rarely see peep's cheatin on those servers. I'll look for Area 51 and add it to my fav's.


----------



## njodis

Lots of random oldschool Nintendo and Super Nintendo games.


----------



## Chrysalii

A combination of all the Donkey Kong Country games, The Legend Of Zelda: A Link to the Past and Twilight Princess as well as Metroid Prime 3.


----------



## dave :o

World of warcraft I play, maybe too much since I kill illidan every week. 

And sometimes I enjoy medieval 2 total war....something about sending hundreds of men to go kill each other and watching the carnage is just...satisfying?


----------



## Sierra83

You kill Illidan every week? That is amazing! :nw 

Games I'm currently playing: WoW, SimCity 4: Deluxe Edition, Call of Duty 4, Oblivion


----------



## dave :o

Sierra83 said:


> You kill Illidan every week? That is amazing! :nw
> 
> Games I'm currently playing: WoW, SimCity 4: Deluxe Edition, Call of Duty 4, Oblivion


I actually own all those games , Oblivion was a blast first time through. CoD4 is ok but I can't seem to get into it..im hooked on WoW. Yeah Illidan and black temple is fun to play through every week with a good guild with cool people, good laughs. Laughed harder at ventrillo/guild chat more than anything.


----------



## AdamCanada

lord of the rings online, i can't believe i liked star wars galaxies so much after trying this game out


----------



## ANCIENT

Sierra83 said:


> You kill Illidan every week? That is amazing! :nw
> 
> Games I'm currently playing: WoW, SimCity 4: Deluxe Edition, Call of Duty 4, Oblivion


hows Oblivion? i've had this game for a few months now and i haven't played it. i've gone as far as installing the game in my computer. but thats about it.


----------



## Cerberus

ancient master said:


> Sierra83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kill Illidan every week? That is amazing! :nw
> 
> Games I'm currently playing: WoW, SimCity 4: Deluxe Edition, Call of Duty 4, Oblivion
> 
> 
> 
> hows Oblivion? i've had this game for a few months now and i haven't played it. i've gone as far as installing the game in my computer. but thats about it.
Click to expand...

Oblivion is one of my favorite games of all time.

Anyway, I'm currently playing Far Cry Instincts, and holy hell is it awesome. It was released on the first xbox, but its graphics still look gorgeous. The gameplay in Far Cry Instincts is like a breath of fresh air in the FPS genre.


----------



## styler5

Cerberus said:


> ancient master said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sierra83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kill Illidan every week? That is amazing! :nw
> 
> Games I'm currently playing: WoW, SimCity 4: Deluxe Edition, Call of Duty 4, Oblivion
> 
> 
> 
> hows Oblivion? i've had this game for a few months now and i haven't played it. i've gone as far as installing the game in my computer. but thats about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oblivion is one of my favorite games of all time.
> 
> Anyway, I'm currently playing Far Cry Instincts, and holy hell is it awesome. It was released on the first xbox, but its graphics still look gorgeous. The gameplay in Far Cry Instincts is like a breath of fresh air in the FPS genre.
Click to expand...

And far cry 2 is coming out!...but then you'll need a decent rig to play.


----------



## Lateralus

Counter-strike Source FTW! 

But I also randomly play:
Doom II, Doom 3
HL2
Red Alert 2, Generals, and Tiberium Wars
Age of Empires 2
COD4
Battlefield 2
FarCry, Crysis
Quake 2
Jedi Outcast, Jedi Academy

And soon I will be playing Team Fortress 2.

I've always been and always will be a PC gamer. I'm deadly with a mouse and keyboard, but I'm target practice with a console controller lol.


----------



## Meee

Lateralus said:


> I've always been and always will be a PC gamer. I'm deadly with a mouse and keyboard, but I'm target practice with a console controller lol.


Me too. If PC gaming ever really does die i'm gonna have to give up gaming (well, most of it). I couldn't stand FPS without a keyboard and mouse... it's ok in small doses, but it just annoys the hell out of me after a while. I feel like i'm fighting the controls rather than the AI or other players :/


----------



## Mc Borg

I've been playing The Legend of Zelda: Windwaker since I haven't played it in years. I have those requiems stuck in my head now...


----------



## Cerberus

Rainbow Six Vegas


----------



## naruto

I'm playing:
Assassins creed
Ratchet & clank future tools of destruction
Uncharted drakes fortune
Orange box(again)
Final fantasy 7(again)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Cabal Online
Mabinogi
Trickster Revolution Online
Oblivion


----------



## turbomatt

Got the itch to play some RTS so I just started playing Company of Heroes and Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War.


----------



## Cerberus

Halo: Combat Evolved. 

I had even more fun playing this through a second time. I first played this game about a month ago, and, strangely enough, it lived up to the hype surrounding the halo series. I wanted to dislike this game because it's so popular and I wanted to be a cool contrarian, but it's just too damn fun.


----------



## Cerberus

Thief: Deadly Shadows

I love the thief games. This game has the scariest level I've ever played in any game. The level is scarier than any movie I've ever seen as well.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber

Sins of a Solar Empire.

Seems ok so far, but I'm baffled by the reviews that praise the AI. The AI in this game sucks.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Ovlivion and Morrowind.

On morrowind, i'm playing a pure Breton unarmored monk/mage...it's too funny to fatigue an opponent t'ill they drop, then burning him to death with fire touch or fireballs, lol.

As for Oblivion, i'm playing a blade/destruction magic user(custom made Mercenary)
I never used the pre-given classes in those games, because they simply suck.
I find it a lot easier to make your own class and choose the skills you want.


----------



## njodis

Final Fantasy 1 - Anniversary Edition


----------



## styler5

Hellgate: London.

I shouldn't have bought this game...the nightmares of diablo 2 are recurring!


----------



## Cerberus

Doom 3

I can't think of a game with cooler looking monsters than Doom 3.


----------



## Mc Borg

Need for Speed Underground


----------



## quietgal

Tomb Raider Legend!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Homeworld 2.

Looks good and all, but the gameplay sucks compared to homeworld and HW:cataclysm.


----------



## SebFontain

I am downloading the free trial of LOTR Online. I am kinda confused though... Says on this web page that they give free 7 day trials, so I am downloading it, but now its saying something about a buddy key?? I am still updating the game atm, but if I need a buddy key for this I am going to be upset because I have spent 7 hours downloading and installing this. God I hope it works.. Looks like a good game to try.


----------



## quietgal

Oh yeah, Guild Wars does that too (needs a trial key from someone who's bought the game to access the 7-day free trial). But you should be able to get one just by googling "lotr online trial" or something, I'm sure there's lots of other people who are looking for a free trial. Some websites give them out if you register or dl the demo through them.


----------



## ANCIENT

mario galaxy.


----------



## o_O

Wii Sports (still)
Rayman Raving Rabbids (completed it but trying to get 100%)


----------



## FreeSoul

Been playing Uncharted

Think I'm about half-way through it.


----------



## Mr. Frostman

Super Mario Galaxy
Grand Theft Auto: Vice City


----------



## outOfThisWorld

Wii: Super Paper Mario
PC: Day of Defeat


----------



## ANCIENT

i bought a psp today so i'm playing "Daxter" (the game it came with).


----------



## ANCIENT

medal of honor: heroes 2 (for psp)


----------



## atypicalpersona

Playing through Lost Odyssey


----------



## Meee

Is Lost Odyssey any good? I've got it on preorder, it's not out until next friday here.


----------



## Cerberus

I just finished the first Half Life. Seeing that it's about a decade old, it looks like ****. However, it was a lot of fun to play. I figured I should play the first one since the second one is one my favorite games of all time.


----------



## turbomatt

Just got a PS3 and have been playing uncharted (which I really, really like) and Burnout (which I also really like). I'm quite impressed with the PS3 at the moment, near silent, no power brick, controller has triggers, games come in nice clicky boxes, yes I'm easily pleased.


----------



## Polar

Flight Simulator X
and
The Witcher


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Street Fighter III: Third Strike

aww, good old 2d brawl...
you can even play it online

Anyone want a challenge? Just pm me and i'll send you the game and emulator to run it. 64mb only!! ^_^ and it runs flawlessly.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

will be playing Guild Wars here in awhile :b


----------



## SebFontain

I am playing Rappelz atm. So far my Cleric is a lvl 25 on Salamander. I am still playing COD4 but only maybe 3 times a week. Haven't been playing games much lately though. Been trying to be more productive with my spare time.


----------



## HangNail

Call of Duty 4 is consuming my life :eyes


----------



## ThomP

I'm mostly playing Neverwinter Nights (NWN 1 online, NWN 2 offline) right now
Command and Conquer 3
Plus, some Quake 4, Doom 3, Half-Life 2 (played through HK2, ep1 and ep2 at least 7 time) and Portal (The cake is a lie!)


----------



## Chrysalii

World of Warcraft...I haven't gotten to the point where is consumes my life...seeing as how I just started.
Other than that, I'm not really playing anything


----------



## SJG102185

Command & conquer Tiberium wars... I dont like the scrin at all.


----------



## Halcyon

Mount and Blade http://www.taleworlds.com/ - there's a 100mb demo there

its an indie game...or was until it got signed by a label, It was made by a husband and wife and its incredibly fun....

You ride around a horse and make your army big and self stuff...video on youtube to show ya


----------



## Meee

Playing Lost Odyssey now, and it's awesome. Best RPG i've played in ages  This seems more like Final Fantasy than FF XII did... 

The only things i can criticise are the battle intro scenes, which are slightly too long (could really do with allowing us to skip them), and the dream sequences - i really like them, it's just that they come at inopportune times. Not a big deal when you can just watch them later when you're at an inn though. Other than that it's amazing...


----------



## shoez

I've been playing Super Mario Galaxy. But I just have to give up. The last stars are way to hard for me. *grrr* that ****ing purple coins in battlerock... It's ****ing impossible. It's so fustrating when u miss just one coin! Another one is the second garbage dump star.. Really really hard.


----------



## Cerberus

I got the expansion pack to Oblivion (shivering isles and knights of the nine). Bad idea. I am now addicted -- once again -- to oblivion.


----------



## addictedtochaos

Uncharted: Drake's Fortune
Rock Band
Dynasty Warriors 6
Super Star Dust HD
Guitar Hero 3


----------



## njodis




----------



## ANCIENT

njodis said:


>


what? that game is on psp?


----------



## SJG102185

im playin trax pad on psp..and battlefront renegade squadron


----------



## njodis

ancient master said:


> what? that game is on psp?


Yeah, came out a few days ago.


----------



## gs8778

*


----------



## gorbulas

im waiting for the enhanced version to come out. hopefully i can get that uncensored. 
right now im playing oblivion and trickster online


----------



## ANCIENT

super smash bro. on the wii
final fantasy tactics. on the psp
rival school. old playstation fighting game (really good)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

ancient master said:


> rival school. old playstation fighting game (really good)


I remember that game. I played it at the arcades.
The teacher guy was good, and so was the baseball player(i think he used a baseball bat?)

I should get the emulator and play it on my computer.

And i'm playing Killer Instinct 2(the arcade version via emulator)


----------



## ANCIENT

Logan X said:


> [quote="ancient master":m8a6rwk5]
> rival school. old playstation fighting game (really good)


I remember that game. I played it at the arcades.
The teacher guy was good, and so was the baseball player(i think he used a baseball bat?)

I should get the emulator and play it on my computer.

And i'm playing Killer Instinct 2(the arcade version via emulator)[/quote:m8a6rwk5]

yeah. i like playing with the guy with the bat (shoma) also. i also like playing with with akira (the biker chick) and sakura.

i have the original game for playstation. i was looking to sale it. but i might keep it. i new copy is worth $120, and used for $50. it might go up later.

killer instinct is a great game. i like the first one the best. i'm not a big fan of the second one.

you have a good taste in games.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

^ yeah, ki2 isn't as good, but it has it's moments 
I do have both roms, but i played a lot of ki, so i'm kind of fed up of it for now, hehe.

I'm a huge fan of fighting games in general.

I got jojo's bizarre adventures yesterday. It's such a weird fighter, but rather fun and well done. So i'm playing that now, and will be playing it for a while i think.

here's a youtube vid of it.

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=jtQuOWcmZ ... re=related


----------



## ANCIENT

^^

that game looks crazy. i've never played the game but i've seen the anime (pretty good action/funny). do you play the emulators with your keyboard or a control?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I need to watch that jojo anime now, lol. I'll download a few episodes this weekend. 

I use a playstation controller to play my games. You can buy an adaptor for them online(probably in some electronic stores too) 
It's pretty awesome because its easy to set up and there's a spot for 2 controllers. 
It works flawlessly.

I wanted to buy a pc controllers, but i didn't like most of the models i saw, and since i have like 4 playstation controllers lying around i went with that adaptor instead. It's about the same price anyway.

They also have those adaptor for other controllers too, like Xbox, Snes and N64, i think.


----------



## Polar

When my friend is over with his PS3, we play FIFA '08. He keeps kicking my ***. I'm better than him in that golf game though, Tiger Woods or whatever it's called.


----------



## Chrysalii

shoez said:


> I've been playing Super Mario Galaxy. But I just have to give up. The last stars are way to hard for me. *grrr* that ****ing purple coins in battlerock... It's ****ing impossible. It's so fustrating when u miss just one coin! Another one is the second garbage dump star.. Really really hard.


...I got stuck on Luigi's Purple Coins, and kind of left it.
anyway
Super Smash Bros. Brawl, then probably some SNES game (either one of the Donkey Kong country games, or Illusion of Gaia) to hold me over until Mario Kart Wii.
Or I could do some online Mario Kart DS, but I'm pretty bad at snaking, so that's out.


----------



## SebFontain

GTA San Andreas Multiplayer. 

Ha too much fun


----------



## Cheesecake

Baldur's Gate: Dark Alliance. I've had it for 2 years and I'm finally going to finish it up.


----------



## Cerberus

Mass Effect. Mass Effect is another 360 game I've added to my favorite games of all time list.


----------



## gorbulas

Cerberus said:


> Mass Effect. Mass Effect is another 360 game I've added to my favorite games of all time list.


can't wait for it to be released for the PC


----------



## turbomatt

Uncharted: Drakes Fortune

I really liked it up until I had to drive a jet ski up some white water rapids whilst pirates shoot at me and random explosive barrels attempt to blow me to smithereens... and I can't even shoot and drive at the same time...


----------



## Halcyon

Tribes 1 Multiplayer - full version is free now and legally downloadable http://www.download.com/Starsiege-Tribe ... 94998.html

Fly around in hover jet packs, big environments, vehicles...if multiplayer list isn't showing up properly you might need to download latest update, or go into Options > network and make sure Tribes Master or Us master is highlighted then refresh the multiplayer list

[youtube:1wqa5oi5]5wuCpYC4S-I[/youtube:1wqa5oi5]


----------



## Meee

Yeah, Tribes is awesome. I used to play Tribes 2 a lot when they first made it available for free... it made all the other FPS games (such as the UT series) seem incredibly boring and slow in comparison.


----------



## njodis

Final Fantasy: Crisis Core and Wild Arms XF


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

Halo 3 (over live)
Battlefield 2 (again multi player)
Kane and Lynch 

:lol


----------



## Halcyon

Meee said:


> Yeah, Tribes is awesome. I used to play Tribes 2 a lot when they first made it available for free... it made all the other FPS games (such as the UT series) seem incredibly boring and slow in comparison.


do you still play it? the hovering feeling with the jetpack in the game is pretty unique and sweeeeet

another game i'm playing right now is a free browser java one that uses some neato physics http://pollutedplanet.googlepages.com/p ... lanet.html


----------



## SJG102185

njodis said:


> Final Fantasy: Crisis Core and Wild Arms XF


how are you playing crisis core? I'll be playing it tomorrow when it comes out...


----------



## Meee

Halcyon said:


> Meee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Tribes is awesome. I used to play Tribes 2 a lot when they first made it available for free... it made all the other FPS games (such as the UT series) seem incredibly boring and slow in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> do you still play it? the hovering feeling with the jetpack in the game is pretty unique and sweeeeet
Click to expand...

Haven't played it for a while, but i might reinstall it (and Tribes 1?) since my gaming sessions have been severely lacking in the FPS department lately. If you want i can let you know if/when i start playing it again and we can go kick some *** 

And yes, jetpacks = the win.


----------



## ANCIENT

SJG102185 said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Final Fantasy: Crisis Core and Wild Arms XF
> 
> 
> 
> how are you playing crisis core? I'll be playing it tomorrow when it comes out...
Click to expand...

i just got crisis core today. looks/plays pretty good so far.


----------



## styler5

Meee said:


> Yeah, Tribes is awesome. I used to play Tribes 2 a lot when they first made it available for free... it made all the other FPS games (such as the UT series) seem incredibly boring and slow in comparison.


Tribes2=faster than UT/quake3? It was a long time ago, but it didn't feel THAT fast imo.


----------



## Halcyon

akstylish said:


> Meee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Tribes is awesome. I used to play Tribes 2 a lot when they first made it available for free... it made all the other FPS games (such as the UT series) seem incredibly boring and slow in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> Tribes2=faster than UT/quake3? It was a long time ago, but it didn't feel THAT fast imo.
Click to expand...

Tribes 1 is pretty fast when you come down after a hover and land on the slope of a hill then propel back up with hover...jetski its called in the game and some of the weapons can propel you like rocket jumping and you can go flying for miles in the game then finally die from the damage

Quake3 was really fast tho...and Quakeworld (the first one) was ahhhhhh too fast, my favourite of the quakes was #2 quake2 rocket arena


----------



## X33

I played Half Life 1 back in 1998-99. Finally, last week, I bought and played through the sequals, Half Life 2, Episode 1 and Episode 2. I was not disappointed. Now I am waiting impatiently for the next release.


----------



## Cerberus

FEAR

Boorrrrrrrrriiinnnggggg

I'm going to take it back, since I got it used.


----------



## Halcyon

dreamfall the longest journey

fun so far, i already had to look for help on the net because one puzzle confused me

really good story and voice acting is top notch, its like an interactive movie and only complaint so far is the 3rd person camera controls can be a bit annoying sometimes positioning it properly to see things

[youtube:32j6bowj]5qjg7oyFxgs[/youtube:32j6bowj]


----------



## SJG102185

ANCIENT said:


> SJG102185 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> njodis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Final Fantasy: Crisis Core and Wild Arms XF
> 
> 
> 
> how are you playing crisis core? I'll be playing it tomorrow when it comes out...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i just got crisis core today. looks/plays pretty good so far.
Click to expand...

It's pretty good. I dont like hack n slash games but since it's ff7 I'll play it.
I didnt like dirge of cerberus though.
Did you get the ShinRa umd case?


----------



## ANCIENT

SJG102185 said:


> i just got crisis core today. looks/plays pretty good so far.


It's pretty good. I dont like hack n slash games but since it's ff7 I'll play it.
I didnt like dirge of cerberus though.
Did you get the ShinRa umd case?[/quote]

yeah i didn't really like the hack n slash game play, but its FF, so eh. no i didn't get it. you?

right now i'm playing parappa the rapper on psp. why the hell did i buy it... :rain :rain. its not as fun as i remembered it to be.


----------



## SJG102185

ANCIENT said:


> SJG102185 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just got crisis core today. looks/plays pretty good so far.
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty good. I dont like hack n slash games but since it's ff7 I'll play it.
> I didnt like dirge of cerberus though.
> Did you get the ShinRa umd case?
Click to expand...

yeah i didn't really like the hack n slash game play, but its FF, so eh. no i didn't get it. you?

right now i'm playing parappa the rapper on psp. why the hell did i buy it... :rain :rain. its not as fun as i remembered it to be.[/quote]

yeah, you get it for reserving it.
I tried to play the first command & conquer a couple weeks ago, but it looks nothing like what I remembered. Curse modern graphics!


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Team Fortress 2 mostly, but I play a few other games from my collection every now and then.


----------



## Cerberus

I'm playing through Mass Effect for the third time. I love this freaking game.

mass effect trailer

[youtube:1kswumee]



[/youtube:1kswumee]


----------



## Halcyon

Cerberus said:


> I'm playing through Mass Effect for the third time. I love this freaking game.
> 
> mass effect trailer
> 
> [youtube:s1t2yxqn]
> 
> 
> 
> [/youtube:s1t2yxqn]


That looks awesome, i'm waiting on the PC version...how does it play? is it like Knights of the old republic or is it more free form you get to jump and attack?


----------



## Cerberus

It's more free form. You don't get to jump, but you get to shoot whenever you want, instead of selecting some action from some menu in order to shoot. In other words, you get to aim and shoot in free form. It also has a cover system that doesn't require pausing in order to activate. However, you need to pause to choose the enemy or enemies you want the technical or biotic effects to have an affect on. 

I've only been playing KOTOR for a few days though. I played mass effect first.


----------



## Qolselanu

Cerberus said:


> FEAR
> 
> Boorrrrrrrrriiinnnggggg
> 
> I'm going to take it back, since I got it used.


No way! FEAR was cool. 

I'm still playing Call of Duty 4. Lately I've played a little CnC3: Kanes Wrath and Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance. Between the two they are alright, with Forged Alliance being a bit better.


----------



## apartment7

turbomatt said:


> Uncharted: Drakes Fortune
> 
> I really liked it up until I had to drive a jet ski up some white water rapids whilst pirates shoot at me and random explosive barrels attempt to blow me to smithereens... and I can't even shoot and drive at the same time...


Yeah, that's a great game but that level is awful, had to keep stopping, firing, then driving on. Really awkward.

I'm playing Condemned 2 on the PS3 at the moment. Absolutely amazing and genuinely frightening in a way horror films usually aren't. The level of violence seems a little too excessive at times though. It still would've been a great game without the sick torture scenes and other slightly ott content that seem to be there to achieve notoriety rather than adding anything to the game.


----------



## Lateralus

Classic Doom 2 in it's unaltered original form! No openGL, no mouse aiming or free-look. This game just never gets old. I think I beat Doom 2 and Quake 2 about twice a year each.


----------



## Chrysalii

the Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask


----------



## Cerberus

Halo 3


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing Halo again, but this time on pc with a mouse and keyboard.
I can kill a lot easier than with a controller.


----------



## quietgal

This probably doesn't really count, but I'm officially addicted to mahjong solitaire. That's pretty much all my laptop can handle these days.

Meanwhile on the PS2, I'm determined to finish FF12.


----------



## minimized

Still playing Brawl alone, because I've got nothing better to do besides meaninglessly grind through every last percentage point of completion.


----------



## Halcyon

2 free online games

*TrackMania nations* http://www.trackmania.com/en/index.php? ... info&id=94










*Rumble Fighter: *http://rf.ogplanet.com/downloads/game.asp


----------



## gorbulas

i used to play Trackmania Nations for a long time. Just recently got Nations Forever (still free)
Right now im playing Oblivion and Mythos


----------



## SebFontain

ATM I am not playing anything. I got tired of the FPS genre and don't play COD anymore. Crysis is borring to me as well... CSS doesnt even do it for me anymore.. *slaps forhead.* WoW borring, Rappelz borring... ATM I am D/L Perfect World. It is a free MMO and has a high rating. Hopefully I can get addicted to this game and pass a little bit of time before AOC arrives.


----------



## SAlovesme

lego star warz : complete saga...but as of tomorow it will be gta4


----------



## styler5

SebFontain said:


> ATM I am not playing anything. I got tired of the FPS genre and don't play COD anymore. Crysis is borring to me as well... CSS doesnt even do it for me anymore.. *slaps forhead.* WoW borring, Rappelz borring... ATM I am D/L Perfect World. It is a free MMO and has a high rating. Hopefully I can get addicted to this game and pass a little bit of time before AOC arrives.


You obviously played too much/used cheats. :lol


----------



## Cerberus

Halo 2


----------



## WhiteRaven

Jade Cocoon again...


----------



## Halcyon

http://www.steampowered.com/goldrush/

Team Fotress 2 Free weekend may2nd - may4th

1. Install Steam
2. Create an account
3. Play TF2 for free


----------



## nubly

zelda on the DS. interesting playing with the stylus


----------



## SebFontain

Playing Perfect World. 15 more days till AOE!!!


----------



## ANCIENT

Need for Speed Pro Street


----------



## Polar

Team Fortress 2 

Love that game!


----------



## Halcyon

Guild Wars!


----------



## Mc Borg

Monster in My Pocket

http://virtualnes.com/play/play.php?id=A6D1&s=9


----------



## Chrysalii

Mario Kart Wii


----------



## Cerberus

Far Cry Instincts 
GTA IV


----------



## RubyTuesday

Right now I'm playing: "Rainbow 6: Las Vegas 2".

A while ago I finished "Bioshock" and "Call of Duty 4". -both were very good, in particular, Bioshock was excellent.
-They really should make it into a movie.

...general plot: an underworld, Atlantis, type of city -called "Rapture" is built by a crazy despot with ideas to start a new society where people aren't restricted by morals and ethics. It's set in a kind of 40s era, at least the music and style is like this -largely Art Nouveau, I think. The average citizen of Rapture, uses "Plasmids" to genetically alter themselves.

You get stuck there, as a result of your plane crashing, and it's when the society has gone to hell -since these plasmids have made everyone go crazy. ...So you have all these insane genetic mutants running around ...or should I say, climbing ceilings.... trying to kill you. And, that's just some of it.

-Excellent game. (has bits -I'd say, in fact, that it borrows ideas here and there- from films like "Bladerunner" -the retro style especially; the old style music makes it even scarier - "Silence of the Lambs" -there's a psychopathic artist like Hannibal Lector in it- and probably a few other stories/films).


----------



## RubyTuesday

Logan X said:


> I'm playing Halo again, but this time on pc with a mouse and keyboard.
> I can kill a lot easier than with a controller.


he he he... I completed Halo of Legendary level, at least once!!! :banana :banana ....Yes I know: I need to get a job! :um

...but in case you wanted to know: when you complete Legendary level, the part where you've just escaped and Halo is blowing up: well, there is an extra scene added in which one of the aliens (those big, difficult to kill ones, not one of the small dudes) and one of your men, hug one another because they realize that they are both going to die. ...that's the extra special scene.

And Halo on Legendary IS possible: you just have to base your game a lot on Strategy rather than pure aggression. (It's even more interesting really.)


----------



## SebFontain

^ hahahaha way to go girl!!! I beat the first Halo on Legendary and had a blast. Couldn't get much into the 2nd Halo though for some reason.. I pretty much lost all interest in it.


----------



## RubyTuesday

SebFontain said:


> ^ hahahaha way to go girl!!! I beat the first Halo on Legendary and had a blast. Couldn't get much into the 2nd Halo though for some reason.. I pretty much lost all interest in it.


I never played Halo 2, but I did play Halo 3 for a while. Then, I got side tracked. -I think it was by Bioshock. which is an excellent game.

But the very first Halo was just a classic. 
...I remember playing games against my brothers 10 friends or so, in the sessions in which they'd arrange it so that you could play combat against each other. ...that was _something_!

But, yeah, it was a great game! That's for sure. Glad to meet someone whose also gotten to Legendary level :clap

...My brother told me just 4 days ago that I'm the only girl he knows to have completed it!!! :banana


----------



## Scrub-Zero

lol, i wouldn't have the patience to finish Halo on legendary...i hate dying 

I want to try bioshock so bad, but i know my hunk o junk pc wont be able to handle that  too bad for me...lol


----------



## Noca

GTA 2


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing Metroid: Zero Mission.
Exellent remake of the original nes game for gameboy advance. 
A great classic made even better. 

Doesn't beat Super Metroid though


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Mc Borg said:


> Monster in My Pocket
> 
> http://virtualnes.com/play/play.php?id=A6D1&s=9


I got that game in my nes folder. 
I enjoy playing it once in a while.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Making my way through some older games at the moment. The Wheel of Time, Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver, Hexen II, Heretic II, Planescape: Torment, Diablo, and Icewind Dale. I'll be busy with these for a while.

Tried the demo of Codemaster's new racing game "GRiD" when it was released a few days back. Good times if you ask me.

I recorded a video of one of my replays and set it to "Saltillo - A Necessary End". Don't mind the frame rate, recording at 2048x1536 with 4xAA is hard on my modest rig.

*High quality download (1024x768, 6 Minutes 38 Seconds, 142MB, x264 codec required):* http://files.filefront.com/GRiD+Demo+Replay/;10182624;/fileinfo.html

*YouTube Stream:* 




And a few screenshots from GRiD (2048x1536 2xAA 8xAF):


----------



## njodis

Persona 3: FES


----------



## Cerberus

Condemned 2

It wasn't nearly as scary as the first one, but the melee combat was more enjoyable.


----------



## Cerberus

Assassin's Creed

I enjoyed this game a lot, despite it not having any variety worth speaking of in side missions. I'm looking forward to the sequel.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Playing Resident Evil 4 right now.
Actualy, i just finished it on normal mode. God, is this game good or what?

I didn't like the castle and island area too much, but fighting all the bosses was so damn fun. Resident evil always had the coolest bosses, especially when they transform into weird mutated creatures.

Guess now it's on to professional mode.


----------



## hulkamaniak

GTA4

and

The World ends with you


----------



## sno

GTAIV and the Penny Arcade game.

Also finished Advance Wars: DoR.


----------



## Cerberus

Zelda: Ocarina of Time


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Bioshock.
Not as good as systemshock, but the graphics are outstanding.
I just finished with the good ending...gunna go through it again and get the bad ending i guess.

I can't beleive i can run this on my old computer.
But some smart people made fixes so it runs on shader 2.0 cards(i have a radeon X700 256 pro and it runs it fine)
There are a few graphic glitches with light and water, but i don't mind really. It's only at certain places.

here's the link if someone's interested:

http://www.paolofranchini.com/shshock/viewforum.php?f=1

Edit: The Fix are only for Radeon cards...


----------



## javasirc

I mostly play Counter Strike: Source, switch to World of Warcraft when i get bored and raid Crossroads with my alliance druid, and when i get really really bored i play Battlefield 2 multiplayer demo.


----------



## srschirm

Counterstrike! The classic still rocks!


----------



## RubyTuesday

I'm playing "Half Life 2" ...sounds like an X box version of "social anxiety: the game" !!!!!  :rofl :rofl .... 

o.k...seriously though, it's fun. -Love how there's a bit of everything in it. You get to shoot aliens and bad guys, you get to drive a jeep/boat and fire at evil ships, you get to figure out the 'how to' of getting past a certain step in the game: what to do to get the gate to open ...etc...

It's good. And the whole futuristic "world gone to hell" thing is pretty cool as well. 

...someone mentioned "Bioshock" ...awesome game!! Though I can't fathom playing 'the bad ending'...!! :no


----------



## sno

I'm playing some Civ IV.


----------



## o_O

Wii Fit (Does that count?), Okami


----------



## gorbulas

i got tired of Wii Fit. i know its only for fitness though 
Right now, im playing Mythos, Bioshock, and TF2
Since my Mom recently got a Wii, I've been playing a bit of Mario Kart too .


----------



## Cerberus

Half Life 2 

I love this freaking game.


----------



## SebFontain

Age of Conan. Wasn't sure about this game at first, but I AM IN LOVE WITH IT! Got a lvl 49 PoM atm and should be lvl 50 tomorrow.


----------



## Halcyon

Metal Gear Solid 4

wowee wow wows, just finished it and its great...

really deep WEIRD but good storyline and i'll probably play through it a second time because i suck at controlling games on consoles and i kept running into walls and i was playing on easy ops and i get rocked so hard on Multiplayer for this game, the people are so good

the last game i finished was Dreamfall: Longest journey and it reminds me of that game because they both have terrific characters with an interesting story


----------



## Meee

Yeah, Dreamfall was good. I wonder if they'll ever get around to doing the third longest journey game (it's meant to be a trilogy).

I might have to get a PS3 soon... i don't know if it's really worth it for just a couple of games though. Only games of interest at the moment are Ninja Gaiden Sigma (since i never played the original and the new 360 one is meant to be so-so), Metal Gear Solid 4, and Final Fantasy XIII (when it's released). I don't think i can justify spending £300 ($600) just for three games. I guess there's uncharted, folklore and heavenly sword as well, but they all seem kinda meh. Any other good games (that aren't on 360 / PC) or is that it?

Oh, and i'm currently playing The World Ends With You (DS), Hotel Dusk (DS), Sins of a Solar Empire (PC), and Lost Odyssey (360). All awesome games


----------



## njodis

Final Fantasy 5


----------



## sno

Space Invaders Extreme


----------



## Tristram

Jedi Knight 2 - Jedi Outcast on my Mac. Pretty good game, at least once the Force powers kick in.


----------



## Snickersnack

Tristram said:


> Jedi Knight 2 - Jedi Outcast on my Mac. Pretty good game, at least once the Force powers kick in.


That _was_ a cool game. I'm glad they got Billy Dee to do the voice of Lando.

I'm currently playing the PC version of Elder Scrolls IV:The Shivering Isles, the expansion for Elder Scrolls IV. RPGs are my favorite.


----------



## Halcyon

Meee said:


> Yeah, Dreamfall was good. I wonder if they'll ever get around to doing the third longest journey game (it's meant to be a trilogy).
> 
> I might have to get a PS3 soon... i don't know if it's really worth it for just a couple of games though. Only games of interest at the moment are Ninja Gaiden Sigma (since i never played the original and the new 360 one is meant to be so-so), Metal Gear Solid 4, and Final Fantasy XIII (when it's released). I don't think i can justify spending £300 ($600) just for three games. I guess there's uncharted, folklore and heavenly sword as well, but they all seem kinda meh. Any other good games (that aren't on 360 / PC) or is that it?
> 
> Oh, and i'm currently playing The World Ends With You (DS), Hotel Dusk (DS), Sins of a Solar Empire (PC), and Lost Odyssey (360). All awesome games


Yeah i felt guilty spending that much money on a console, i think the price should come down another $100.00 when Microsoft makes their move to lower 360 prices again within the year

Lets see....

Upcoming games I'm excited about are Star Wars Force unleashed, Resistance 2, BF: Bad company (Came out today) and Little big planet
[youtube:110f0du9]FOnUW2JBli0[/youtube:110f0du9]

it does have nice features like if you have movies/songs/pictures on your computer you can share them to your ps3 and watch on your bigger screen and the scaling method used by the ps3 is really nice and there's free online play and the playstation store is free to use and get demos off there


----------



## curi0us

Bully: Scholarship Edition


----------



## SebFontain

Still playin Age of Conan. They are having server problems atm with the new patch lol. So many people rushed to get capped at lvl 80 and are now stuck with little to do rofl. I am glad I decided to take it slow. Atm I am lvl 58 and am having a blast when I play. Such beautiful scenery in this game. Way better graphics than Oblivion.


----------



## gorbulas

holy crap! how long did it take you to get to lvl 58? im not interested in the game myself but the games been out like a month?


----------



## SebFontain

Took me about 26 days of playing maybe 2-5 hours per day with a couple days off per week I would say. So maybe 20 days total. The lvl'ing goes by fairly fast, especially when you grind your way back and fourth to quest objectives and quest turn in's.


----------



## Cerberus

Halo
GTA IV
Rainbow six vegas
Hitman blood money

I'm playing all these games on and off. I'm still enjoying the hell out of halo even though this is the third time I'm playing through it.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Slowly making my way through Black & White 2, amongst others.


----------



## Halcyon

Battlefield Bad Company - DEMO and Full Version Retail

Demo because, i like to win and feel awesome beating on new players....Retail when I want to lose and see maps finish in 15 minutes

really fun game, download the demo if you own a 360 or PS3


----------



## quietgal

Guild Wars


----------



## sno

Command & Conquer 3: Kane's Wrath.

Also - Battlefield: Bad Company.


----------



## Polar

GTA: San Andreas


----------



## tainted_

Does it have to be a computer game??

I'm playing animal crossing wild world on DS


----------



## Halcyon

quietgal said:


> Guild Wars


i play this off and on

my ingame name is *Disco Charly* if you ever want to go questing or the guild i'm in does GVG battles sometimes which are fun


----------



## Scrub-Zero

tainted_ said:


> Does it have to be a computer game??
> 
> I'm playing animal crossing wild world on DS


doesn't have to be 

I'm playing Castlavaniaawn of Sorrow on a DS emulator.


----------



## SJG102185

roller coaster tycoon 3 with all the expansions.


----------



## Cheesecake

Well I'm going to replay Metroid Prime. Guess that counts.


----------



## Kanashi

Rock Band and Cod 4.
I'm a bit addicted to the 'launch a cat' game on andy's life. Yeah ardrum it's your fault!


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Prey


----------



## Cerberus

Call of Duty 2
Bioshock


----------



## Jellybeanz

World of Warcraft. Meh, it gets boring soloing. I'm on the lookout for another mmorpg.


----------



## Conkerz

I play WoW as well. Ive tried Age of Conan but couldnt' get into it. I am currently playing Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney on the DS and Ninja Gaiden 2 on the Xbox 360.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

S.t.a.l.k.e.r: Shadow of chernobyl, with the oblivion lost mod.


----------



## Slim Shady

GTA: SA for the Nth time on my PC.

Desperate to play GTA IV but cannot afford a PS III or an XBox. And I'm sure my current PC won't support it when the PC version comes out too.


----------



## Halcyon

Siren: Blood Curse










[youtube:1aijdd74]p7JupEjtBrs[/youtube:1aijdd74]


----------



## palecadude

my buddy just gave me a Gamecube so I've been playing super monkey balls . oddly enough I also have a 360 lol


----------



## X33

Viva Caligula


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Halcyon said:


> Siren: Blood Curse


Are you the one talking on the video?

And i'm still playing S.t.a.l.k.e.r with loads of mods


----------



## Halcyon

Logan X said:


> Halcyon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Siren: Blood Curse
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the one talking on the video?
> 
> And i'm still playing S.t.a.l.k.e.r with loads of mods
Click to expand...

nope thats someone who made the video walkthrough of the game

...i am getting a capture card next week so i might record some games i play from ps3 and xbox instead of using a digital camera...i did put up a quake 2 video working on xbox 1 and it felt awkward to do and re-listening to my voice lol its gut wrenching just imaging the response people might have watching it.....i got my cousin to listen to it and he laughed at some of the squeeky voice moments

i did this about 6 months ago

[youtube:1wpt069o]NdoJshze9W4[/youtube:1wpt069o]


----------



## Cheesecake

Metroid Prime 2: Echoes. Just beat that Boost Guardian.


----------



## HangNail

just got Team Fortress 2...and I suck...I hate being a n00b :sigh


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Unreal Tournament 3

Some shots at 2048x1536, 4xAA, 16xAF:


----------



## Halcyon

man unreal 3 is pretty

your system must be a beast to run it at those settings


----------



## Mr. SandMan

oh my goodness...i havent really been playing video games much because i have no controllers for my wii and sega genisis is boring when you dont have any really good games, and no mortal kombats...

but ive been kindof stuck on super smash brothers for N64 lmao, i love that game, my player is pikachu, best competition ive faced is my friend and he's always kirby, that game is just the ****...and somebody else i know is always yoshi, and he's decent, that game is just raw...


----------



## Tristram

Just got my new Xbox and a bunch of games, so right now I'm playing CoD 4, Halo 3, Ace Combat 6 and Mass Effect. They're all great, but Mass Effect rules on so many levels it's ridiculous.

Gonna play: Forza Motorsport 2 (got the Microsoft wheel already and it kicks ***) and those funny Lego games.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Halcyon said:


> man unreal 3 is pretty
> 
> your system must be a beast to run it at those settings


Not really, it's a fairly modest rig (Radeon HD3850 512MB, Athlon 64 X2 4000+ @2.3Ghz). AA is turned on for extra eye candy, normally I play with no AA at that resolution.


----------



## ANCIENT

...earthbound

i need to get a PS3.


----------



## Halcyon

Mass Effect for the PC

so far so greeeat

blue alien named Liara.....HELLO THERE!


----------



## nubly

im still playing zelda on the DS. i cant seem to stay on it for more than an hour. now im all pissed off at myself for buying so many DS game that i'll probably never play


----------



## phate

Oblivion. I actually had to cut back on this game. It was eating my life and giving me bloodshot eyes.


----------



## Peace99

UT3


----------



## Snickersnack

phate said:


> Oblivion. I actually had to cut back on this game. It was eating my life and giving me bloodshot eyes.


Yeah, it does that to you. The only thing I dislike about it are the NPC conversations-it seems like there are only 5 voices in the entire game (other than the distinctive "A-list" voices of Patrick Stewart and Sean Bean)

Right now:

I'm occasionally playing Battle for Middle-Earth II-Rise of the Witch King and replaying Knights of the Old Republic I. I probably won't play the whole thing again, but I haven't played it in 2 years and wanted to play a Dark Side guy for a change. I love that meatbag-blasting HK-47-my all-time favorite Star Wars droid.

I need to get Assassin's Creed for the PC. The console version looked awesome, although I understand there are a few minor problems with it. I'm not a heavy gamer, so I'm not all that picky if it's an overall cool game that's not difficult to control.

Diablo III looks awesome, whenever that will be out. Those were some of my all time favorite games, back before WoW when Blizzard was cool (aw, see, now I sound like one of those obnoxious amateur game critics. I'm not, though-I haven't played video games that heavily since junior high. You know, the guys-and they're mostly guys, like my former roommate-who live off Red Bull and call the Wii remote a "Wiimote" with no sense of irony. Plus, he was the most arrogant geek ever. I got so sick of his pretentious, non-stop Marvel Comics analysis...and I love comics.)

Anyway, here's Diablo:

[youtube:3oqhvefc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgbUSsblCSQ[/youtube:3oqhvefc]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Snickersnack said:


> phate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oblivion. I actually had to cut back on this game. It was eating my life and giving me bloodshot eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it does that to you. The only thing I dislike about it are the NPC conversations-it seems like there are only 5 voices in the entire game (other than the distinctive "A-list" voices of Patrick Stewart and Sean Bean)
Click to expand...

I laugh at oblivion's voices all the time. The beggars are so fun to listen to :lol

Oblivion is what I'm playing right now.
I'm using Francesco leveled creatures and items and a few others like longer summons and multiple creature summoning.
Francesco is a really good mod.

That multi summon one is fun too. Gotta love seeing all your summons beating the crap out of someone. They aren't very strong, but in big numbers they shall overcome :lol


----------



## Slim Shady

AOE III.

Need to buy a new PC before I can play any new games.


----------



## humblelulu

well i WAS reli adicted to teris for quite awhile. only jst managed to get out of the habbit. i got bored after awhile


----------



## Polar

Rollercoaster Tycoon II

It's a bit old but I still find it enjoyable. I love making rollercoasters!


----------



## Sclorch

I just finished COD 2. Don't know what I will play next, maybe try Morrowind or something


----------



## Snickersnack

Sclorch said:


> I just finished COD 2. Don't know what I will play next, maybe try Morrowind or something


Morrowind's cool. I do miss some of the weirder creatures and locations that don't show up in Oblivion. For instance, I always liked Ogrims, because they remind me of "Ludo", from the movie Labyrinth, but Oblivion has ogres, so there you go-they sort of resemble the bad-guy aliens from The Fifth Element (except big and blue).


----------



## Slim Shady

Hmmm ... let's see ...

Last one standing
One, two, ding
Eeny, meeny, miny, moe
Change one letter game
Ban the person above you

... etc. etc. ... all on SAS

Yes, it's official, I'm a gamer no more. Need to buy a new goddamn PC before I lose my mind, or what's left of it anyway ...


----------



## Nihlanth

Im currenty playing FarCry2, Starcraft2 and DiabloIII in my dreams.


**Goes back to playing Galaga, Asteroids and Killer Instinct 2****


----------



## Halcyon

Indigo Prophecy for Xbox

love these kind of games with great story telling and interesting characters....graphics aren't all that great by todays standards but i'm hardly noticing being so caught up in the story thats being told

control system and camera angles can be a bit annoying sometimes


----------



## gorbulas

i played indigo prophecy. i got tired of playing the mini-games.


----------



## Halcyon

gorbulas said:


> i played indigo prophecy. i got tired of playing the mini-games.


i haven't played any mini games yet, do you mean the press a button at a certain time sequences?

more emphasis on story telling than gameplay in this, i prefer that


----------



## crazytomato

AudioSurf. It's quite awesome.


----------



## Noca

fable


----------



## Cured

Wii Fit!!


----------



## Meee

I liked Indigo Prophecy. Even the crazy stuff at the end. Kinda reminds me of Dreamfall, they're both heavy on story and more like interactive movies than actual games as such.


----------



## sno

Bionic Commando Rearmed.


----------



## Halcyon

Meee said:


> I liked Indigo Prophecy. Even the crazy stuff at the end. Kinda reminds me of Dreamfall, they're both heavy on story and more like interactive movies than actual games as such.


after the fall incident it felt like a jump in stories?....like they almost had to rush it maybe? was still really great to the end just more rushed

i like the all the conspiracy stuff at the end to

found out this game is called Fahrenheit in Europe and Indigo Prophecy has lots of deleted scenes


----------



## quietgal

Time Splitters! The coop is a lot of fun.


----------



## nubly

i just downloaded megaman3 on my cell yesterday. its amazing how crappy these games are now and how much i enjoyed them when i was a kid


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing LaTale.
It's a cute little side scroller mmo which is actualy pretty fun once you get into it.
It's just too bad you can't use a controller.

http://latale.ogplanet.com/main.og


----------



## Cerberus

Call of Duty 4

It is quite simply awesome.


----------



## Jellybeanz

Polar said:


> Rollercoaster Tycoon II
> 
> It's a bit old but I still find it enjoyable. I love making rollercoasters!


RCT is so addictive, I don't even want to think about how much time I spent playing that game. 
I'm playing Uncharted: Drake's Fortune.


----------



## bk

Red Alert 1 
Recently released for free, unfortunately multiplayer is not included (I think). I forgot how terrible I am at this game.


----------



## Snickersnack

Jellybeanz said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rollercoaster Tycoon II
> 
> It's a bit old but I still find it enjoyable. I love making rollercoasters!
> 
> 
> 
> RCT is so addictive, I don't even want to think about how much time I spent playing that game.
Click to expand...

I used to waste hours playing those, too! Sim City 2000 had a similar affect on me.

What's the deal with the llama references in the "Sim" games? Everything is llamas with Maxis.



bk said:


> Red Alert 1
> Recently released for free, unfortunately multiplayer is not included (I think). I forgot how terrible I am at this game.


Never played the original, but the sequel was a lot of fun. Now I need to look up some of the cutscenes-I remember them being incredibly absurd. I also had a crush on the live action "Agent Tanya" (played by Kari Wuhrer, I believe). What a dork I "was"! :lol


----------



## SebFontain

PS3- Cod4, Ninja Gaiden, GTA4, Soul Calaber.

I don't play many PC games anymore.. Kinda switched to console. Holy crap is it ever hard playing Cod4 on analog. I just started playing the PS3 and I am lucky to get 10 kills playing that game.


----------



## nubly

Kyaa said:


> On PSP. Toad looks so cute!


thats such a girlie thing to say :b

brothers in arms for the DS. good game!!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Kyaa said:


> On PSP. Toad looks so cute!


He's also the best racer to use.
If i recall correctly, the best racers are Toad and the Turtle.


----------



## Snickersnack

Toad was always my favorite Mario character. He needs to get his own spin-off game, in the tradition of Yoshi's Island.


----------



## njodis

Spore

haven't played it much, but it's pretty cool.


----------



## SebFontain

Oblivion on the PS3. Not sure I like it, but then again I just started. Landscapes look great but it has that choppy Morrhowind feel when handling your char..


----------



## Cerberus

Halcyon said:


> Indigo Prophecy for Xbox
> 
> love these kind of games with great story telling and interesting characters....graphics aren't all that great by todays standards but i'm hardly noticing being so caught up in the story thats being told
> 
> control system and camera angles can be a bit annoying sometimes


I just finished playing Indigo Prophecy. I finished most of it in one sitting (the second sitting only took about ten minutes). I enjoyed it. It was a nice change of pace from all the shooters I've been playing.


----------



## luminary_pustule

Recently finished Crisis Core (;_. Now replaying FFVII... Memories.


----------



## Polar

I've moved on to Rollercoaster Tycoon 3...


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Kyaa said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> On PSP. Toad looks so *[background=yello:1ptibdth]bad @$$[/background:1ptibdth]*!
> 
> 
> 
> thats such a girlie thing to say :b
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...yes it is...
> 
> 
> 
> Logan X said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On PSP. Toad looks so cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's also the best racer to use.
> If i recall correctly, the best racers are Toad and the Turtle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's the one I've been using.
Click to expand...

maybe on the origonal mario kart...but im always wario whenever i play any mario game, wario is just a beast lol...

i havent been playing video games lately, i still have no money to get controllers for my wii, or games...i want to get roller coaster tycoon though...i got a demo of the 3rd one but havent played it yet...


----------



## R

Just finished the force unleashed. 

It's not bad for a star wars game. 

Looking forward to fable 2 but think i'll be disappointed.


----------



## Halcyon

Battlefield bad company for ps3

still fun


----------



## Lateralus

Crysis - Warhead. Just came out. It was only $30 on Steam and the graphics are amazing.


----------



## Halcyon

Wipeout HD

_not so HD recording_

[youtube:2m6ia3da]uBGKaloPkro[/youtube:2m6ia3da]


----------



## Cerberus

Call of Duty 3. Ok, CoD3 just sucks compared to CoD2 and CoD4. I hope Treyarch doesn't **** up world at war.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing Titan Quest. It's a good diablo 2 clone.
This will give me a little fix while i wait for diablo 3.


----------



## SebFontain

Hmmm still playing COD4, playin some BioShock, Drakes Fortune, Silent Hill Home coming, and will be buying Far Cry 2 tomorrow. All on PS3.


----------



## Cerberus

Dead Space

It's better than RE4, Doom 3, and Bioshock. The story is pretty weak, and it gets a bit repetitive during a few levels, but the gameplay is a lot of fun and the atmosphere is creepy. Most importantly: you're on a spaceship filled with mutant monsters and you have to freaking shoot their limbs off to kill them efficiently.


----------



## Qolselanu

Dead Space also. I like the very minimal HUD and the scary atmosphere that doesn't depend on complete darkness. I'm looking at you Doom 3.


----------



## Meee

I've got Dead Space as well. Pretty good from what i've played of it but i've lost all enthusiasm for gaming lately.


----------



## imt

Bust A Move: Aqua Bubble


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Fallout 3.
Finally, it doesn't crash anymore.

Doesn't make the game any better, though.
Now that i really get to enjoy it, i'm starting to see how empty of content it is. The world is huge and okay to explore, but the gameplay is same old same old oblivion. It feels more like an Oblivion Total conversion than a stand alone game.
Barely any quests, no factions to join? no brotherhood of steel, or raiders, or anything.

I'll finish it anyway to give it a chance.


----------



## Hot Chocolate

Narutimate Accel 2.

Nah, not playing it but keeping a watch on those vids on youtube. Don't think it's available outside japan yet.


----------



## bk

I've been on a bit of a gaming binge lately. I just finished Far Cry, and before that The Longest Journey, and KOTOR I and II. I'm not sure what to play next. I might pick up the Orange Box as I haven't played Halflife ep.1 or ep.2 or portal. I would like to play something similar to KOTOR, like a real-time RPG of some sort, but I don't really know what's out there, any suggestions?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

bk said:


> I would like to play something similar to KOTOR, like a real-time RPG of some sort, but I don't really know what's out there, any suggestions?


Give Jade Empire a try.


----------



## Meee

Left 4 Dead. It kicks *** 

Also playing Fallout 3 but it's getting kinda boring. Yeah there's a big open world and all that stuff but it's really repetitive. It's still good, just not amazing.


----------



## nightrain

I'm playing Persona 3, Neverwinter Nights 2, Banjo Kazooie, and Half-Life.


----------



## Cerberus

Gears of War 2, Call of Duty: WAW, and Fallout 3. All three are excellent games. But, Nazi Zombies puts CoD WAW ahead. Nazi Zombies!!!


----------



## imt

Nba live 07


----------



## Mr. SandMan

mortal kombat vs. dc universe...

the games getting on my nerves, but all mortal kombats usually do...


----------



## Mr. SandMan

i swear, mortal kombats get on my nerves...the combos on this game are impossible, or improbable...


----------



## Catalyzed

Fallout 3, Left 4 Dead, Gears of War 2


----------



## GJ1993

smackdown vs raw 2009, and im addicted


----------



## luminary_pustule

FFV, FF Tactics War of the Lions, Valkyrie Profile, MGS1


----------



## ilikebooks

LoZ Twilight Princess. All I need is a free day to finish it off *sigh*


----------



## Cheesecake

Replaying Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas. Not as fun as the first time I played it. I've done almost everything there is to do in that game.


----------



## bezoomny

De Blob

Wow, this is about a zillion times more fun than I thought it would be.


----------



## Sierra83

World of Warcraft, as usual


----------



## Celerian

Currently I play:

World Of Warcraft
Overlord
Fallout 3
Command and Conquer: Red Alert 3


----------



## Toad Licker

Currently playing The Elder Scrolls: Oblivion


----------



## Meee

Persona 4. Anyone who likes J-RPGs and still has a PS2 (or a backward compat Ps3) should play this. I like it better than Persona 3 FES, and that was pretty damn good as is. Well, from a gameplay perspective at least. Not sure yet if the story will be better too but it's fairly good so far, and the characters are all likeable.


----------



## Celerian

Meee said:


> Persona 4. Anyone who likes J-RPGs and still has a PS2 (or a backward compat Ps3) should play this. I like it better than Persona 3 FES, and that was pretty damn good as is. Well, from a gameplay perspective at least. Not sure yet if the story will be better too but it's fairly good so far, and the characters are all likeable.


I really enjoy Persona3. My only problem was that it got too repetative, and I find myself getting bored and not paying as much attention as I should, and then I do something stupid and die, and then realize that I hadn't saved in forever.


----------



## slyfox

Final fantasy and final fantasy 2. Bought all of the old final fantasy game remakes for playstation, except number 3, for Christmas.


----------



## nihlanth1

Super Street Fighter II X : Grand Master Challenge

and Wolfenstein 3d, I just finished epsiodes 1-3.


----------



## Meee

Hmm. I've got Valkyria Chronicles for PS3. Do i play this or Persona 4? Argh.


----------



## Aloysius

The Legend of Zelda - Phantom Hourglass

Fable


----------



## jab_au

Grand Theft Auto IV


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Trickster Online 

Street Fighter III


----------



## Meee

Decided to put Persona 4 on hold and play Valkyria Chronicles. There's a few flaws - the main character is too happy and annoying sometimes, it's too easy to skip past everything and complete missions with one or two guys, and the music is hit and miss (some is great, but other tracks are really grating on me), but everything else is awesome. One of the best RPGs this gen in my opinion.


----------



## bk

STALKER Shadows of Chernobyl 
but I might put it on hold until I get a more modern computer.


----------



## Ritchie

Age of conan!










This is the frost father, son of Ymir. Im pretty sure I heard he is the biggest NPC in history. This a cool screenshot because I got the lighting in the backround.

Hes awesome, he chucks around trying to break free, and moans and grunts. Our job is to free him.










Im one of the little dots down there.










Axilius Cimmeria Server


----------



## gilberto

Tatsunko Vs Capcom, Smash Bros Brawl, and Dynasty Warriors !


----------



## No Limit

A good portion of my free time is spent playing Left 4 Dead.


----------



## sean88

Gta4.


----------



## Cheesecake

GTA IV too.


----------



## watashi

Sims 2 as always. I've got Apartment Life addition to it now.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber

Colonization. It's fun.


----------



## imt

Dragon Ball Z: Burst Limit (Xbox 360)


----------



## littlebird

Right now I'm playing Megaman ZX Advent (for DS) and Age of Empires II.


----------



## bk

I've been playing a lot of team fortress 2 lately. I find it very addictive.


----------



## Pat78

Luigi´s mansion.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

bk said:


> I've been playing a lot of team fortress 2 lately. I find it very addictive.


Do you have Steam? If so can I get your ID?


----------



## nightrain

I finally started playing Persona 4 a few days ago. WOW! I love it. It has everything I loved about Persona 3, but none of the bad stuff.


----------



## Aloysius

New Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Phronima

I dusted off my Wii and played Zelda: The Wind Waker. My 360 died. That Zelda is so underrated it's a crime.


----------



## aw3se4dr5

Crysis


----------



## tribute311

ive been playing old n64 games. like NBA Courtside feat. Kobe Bryant. 

other than that I play Super Smash Bros Brawl with roommates.


----------



## Bredwh

Mercenaries 2
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed
Fallout 3
Fable 2
Grand Theft Auto 4

and I recently started getting back into The Movies


----------



## SloopjohnB

Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Rock Band
Any of my many VC titles on the Nintendo

Hoping to get:
Rock Band 2
GTA IV
Saints Row 1 and 2
Lego Indy and Batman


----------



## pita

I alternate between guitar hero, the sims 2, and solitaire showdown. I effing love the showdown.

When I'm out of the house I amuse myself with bejeweled on my phone or Texas hold'em on my zune.


----------



## Cerberus

FEAR 

I thought this game was boring the first time I played it. Now I'm enjoying the hell out of it. I hope FEAR 2 surpasses it. The demo for FEAR 2 kicked ***, so I'm hopeful. 

I'm also still playing CoD 4 and CoD 5 multiplayer.


----------



## Cerberus

Oh, and I played Far Cry 2 for a while. I don't know if I'll finish it. It was fun for a while, but now it's just getting boring. Oh, and I hate those ****ing checkpoints. It's a pity really. It could have been such a good game.


----------



## X33

I played Nodiatis, a "free" browser based game for a few days recently. I put free in quotes because that is how it is advertised. Actually, it may be the most expensive game in history. I calculated that it costs US $200-300 for half a year if you play with all the upgrades. Besides, it is a subpar game. I don't know why they get as many subscribers as they do.


----------



## yellowpaper

Still WoW. Almost 5 years of it... and the sad part is that it usually contributes greatly to my depression. I'm going through a notplayingsomuch phase again.


----------



## Hot Chocolate

Some occasional Habbo. I still got tons of furnitures there. It'll be a waste if I didn't touch it for so long.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber

Bioshock. It's great!


----------



## Noca

Scramboni on the iPhone  Almost to lvl 3


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Left4Dead


----------



## Jokerchick

Rock Band 2
Animal Crossing
Crono Trigger DS
Persona 4


----------



## Cheesecake

Doom 3. It's pretty fun.


----------



## TinaB

Left 4 Dead
Halo 3 (though I think most of the nice gamers have moved onto another game)
Astropop
Silent Hill: Homecoming

I've also been meaning to rent Fable II


----------



## wintermind

L4d


----------



## Yanie82

Fallout 3 pretty immersive gaming experience. Didn't know about the level 20 cap though, I have to play it again some other time, to get the "proper" PERKS, etc.


----------



## kitterbug

Gears of War 2! Yay!


----------



## engima

Flower

- most relaxing game ever


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Yanie82 said:


> Fallout 3 pretty immersive gaming experience. Didn't know about the level 20 cap though, I have to play it again some other time, to get the "proper" PERKS, etc.


there are mods that let you level higher.


----------



## imt

Ghost Recon : Adavanced War Fighter 2 (360)


----------



## Daxter

Saints Row 2.

This game is so addictive, I can play it for hours straight. Better than GTA4 in my opinion.


----------



## golden

Let's see...

I've recently played and beat these games:

FarCry2
DeadSpace
World In Conflict
CoD:WaW

Right now my graphics card is out for repair so I'm not playing anything :sigh

Can't wait for Empire Total War...love the Total War games


----------



## imt

Street Fighter IV


----------



## Meee

Dawn of War II. Hmm. The single player is far better than its predecessor, but the multiplayer hasn't hooked me like that one did. Maybe i just played the first game too much. It's an excellent strategy game though.


----------



## sesar

Warcraft III and custom maps


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Classic Doom 3

The classic Doom game with the Doom 3 engine?
Yes, thank you!!

I wouldn't mind playing this co-op with someone...ah well, thats where the word friendless comes to taunt me.


----------



## Meee

Hmm. I like co-op!

I've got doom 3 on steam. If you wanna play co-op sometime lemme know. Is it built into the mod or do you need anything else?


----------



## c0ry

Been playing FEAR 2 lately, and it is seriously creepy. Seriously.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Meee said:


> Hmm. I like co-op!
> 
> I've got doom 3 on steam. If you wanna play co-op sometime lemme know. Is it built into the mod or do you need anything else?


I would love to try co-op 
No, sadly co-op isnt built into classic doom, but we can get another mod called Last Man Standing which support classic doom3 in coop...or we can also play the singleplayer original doom 3 in co-op too if you prefer(last man standing supports it)
Personally i prefer playing classic doom 

That mod is fun as hell(and fast pace) and the levels are exactly as they were in the original doom too. Even the secrets and secret levels and all. 
It's oustanding really, to see the hard work that was put into this mod.

It would be awesome to get a bunch of sas people and kill the hell out of monsters for a couple of hours.
But anyway, i'll pm you when i have installed LMS and we can set a game up.
I'm super shy though(even online), so i wont talk a lot...just so you know :lol


----------



## Tasha

Animal crossing city folk...anyone want to visit my town?


----------



## c0ry

I'd be up for playing some Doom 3 coop, just PM me some info about when this will go down. I'll re-install Doom 3 and get that LMS mod


----------



## Meee

Sounds good to me. Don't know about you guys but some time at the weekend would be best for me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Weekend would be better for me too...
It will give me some time to practice more because right now i suck(i'm not a hardcore fps player no more) 
And my download limit is almost maxed too, so i gotta be careful...but saturday or sunday would be fine. I'm looking foward to it.

Sadly i just found out that classic doom 3 has only the first episode(knee deep in the dead) wich is dissapointing... I was so sad when i finished it and found out my fun was coming to an abrupt end. But hell, it's worth trying out in co-op anyway. The level design in top notch. It's up to you guys though. Either way, it will be fun i bet.


----------



## c0ry

Oh definitely, I love coop FPS games so this should be great. I might even be able to get a friend to join us this weekend.


----------



## nihlanth1

Heavy Weapon :um

Street Fighter IV (previously was playing Super Street Fighter II Turbo Japanese edition)

Forza motorsport 2

Ninja Gaiden II

X3: terran conflict

Supreme Commander

Killer Instinct 2

Dead Space

I have recently started playing CS:S (shamefully)

And L4D


yes, Im an eclectic gamer


----------



## quietgal

My boyfriend is a big fan of the Diablo series and was shocked and appalled that I had never played it, so now we're playing Diablo II together.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Madden 2008


----------



## Qolselanu

Logan X said:


> Weekend would be better for me too...
> It will give me some time to practice more because right now i suck(i'm not a hardcore fps player no more)
> And my download limit is almost maxed too, so i gotta be careful...but saturday or sunday would be fine. I'm looking foward to it.
> 
> Sadly i just found out that classic doom 3 has only the first episode(knee deep in the dead) wich is dissapointing... I was so sad when i finished it and found out my fun was coming to an abrupt end. But hell, it's worth trying out in co-op anyway. The level design in top notch. It's up to you guys though. Either way, it will be fun i bet.


I could give it a go also. I would have to install and download everything although that would not take long. And I would strongly prefer using a VPN.


----------



## immortal80

i've actually been playing a ton of PSP games at the moment. i just recently got one and it came hacked, so i've got a whole library of games i'm working through one at a time.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Qolselanu said:


> I could give it a go also. I would have to install and download everything although that would not take long. And I would strongly prefer using a VPN.


Whats a VPN?
I will have to download D3 again because i can't patch the version i have(no original exe file) unless you guys send me a copy of your exe file 
Anyway, i'll get a full patched version tomorrow and we all can set a time maybe?

There's another coop mod called open coop and people say it's better. 
so we can try that one.

let me know if you guys are still interested


----------



## SloopjohnB

GTA: San Andreas. The finest of the last generation GTA titles and still has the best story of them all!


----------



## imt

Street Fighter IV


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Lunia

http://www.onrpg.com/MMO/Lunia

It;s actualy pretty fun once you get used to the controls. And you can play it with a controller!!


----------



## Derekgnr

Rock Band 2


----------



## golden

Well...I was playing empire total war until it started crashing in random spots when I'm trying to click on a character...so I'm not playing that until a patch comes out...now I'm bored again lol


----------



## Qolselanu

Logan X said:


> Whats a VPN?
> I will have to download D3 again because i can't patch the version i have(no original exe file) unless you guys send me a copy of your exe file
> Anyway, i'll get a full patched version tomorrow and we all can set a time maybe?
> 
> There's another coop mod called open coop and people say it's better.
> so we can try that one.
> 
> let me know if you guys are still interested


Virtual Private Network. There are programs that establish a VPN over the internet to trick games into thinking they are on a LAN, where you do not need "real" CD keys. Which is important since I do not have a real one. 

Sorry it took me so long to reply. I am still up for some Doom 3.


----------



## MaidMarian

Build-a-Lot 2


----------



## Meee

I'm still interested in the Doom 3 thing as well.

Qolselanu: Are you using hamachi?


----------



## Qolselanu

Meee said:


> I'm still interested in the Doom 3 thing as well.
> 
> Qolselanu: Are you using hamachi?


Yes.


----------



## Rhydian

Playing FEAR 2 Project Origin really good well made shooter


----------



## Rune

Bouncing between Fallout 3, Touhou 7 - Perfect Cherry Blossom, and the Doom 64 total conversion for PC Doom. And still trying to get my achievement for finishing Doom on UltraViolent (Episode 4 is eluding me).


----------



## c0ry

Awesome, another Touhou player. They're great games


----------



## tremelo

persona 3. i was late getting on that boat, i know... great game, though.


----------



## Tristram

Just finished GTA: Lost and Damned. Pretty decent expansion, I guess. Too bad the lead character wasn't nearly as good as Niko. I also dusted off my copy of Star Wars: KotOR. It's one of my favorite games of all time, and I still play it through like once a year. KotOR really deserves a good sequel with Mass Effect's level of graphics. I was pretty disappointed when I found out that BioWare decided to jump on the MMORPG bandwagon for their next KotOR game.


----------



## Laconic1

Doom 3, Fallout 3, BioShock, FEAR 2, Mass Effect, The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion, Far Cry 2, STALKER Clear Sky, and The Witcher Enhanced Edition. Ever since I built my liquid cooled gaming rig, I've been disappearing off the face of the Earth for hours at a time. :lol


----------



## Cerberus

Resident Evil 5

It's fun and the graphics are bloody amazing. It's too bad the dialogue blows.


----------



## quietgal

Cerberus said:


> Resident Evil 5
> 
> It's fun and the graphics are bloody amazing. It's too bad the dialogue blows.


It probably sounded better in Japanese. Arrrg I wish I had a Xbox 360! The co-op looks amazing.


----------



## nightrain

Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne... and Wii Fit :b


----------



## sh0x

fallout 3


----------



## ernest12

I play Everquest, Star Wars Galaxies, and The Matrix. Unfortunately Sony has crashed right now. Guess I'll go to bed lol.


----------



## NegativeCreep23

Final Fantasy VII, first time playing it and it kicks *** so far!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Oblivion with mods:

Midas magic
Francesco's leveled creatures-items
Mighty magick reborn
Natural environments
Galerion true unarmored
PJ's spell compendium(a few spells don't work but those that do are fun to toy with)
Akaviri Imports
Expanded hotkeys and spell delete
Oblivion script extender
Deadlier traps
Bag of holdings

and a few more i can't think of...


----------



## mardy423

I just got Far Cry 2 for the PC, so far im enjoying it.


----------



## Mellah

Taking a break from World of Warcraft so now i've been playing Sims 2... until Sims 3 comes out in June!


----------



## kenny87

last game I played was left-4-dead, checking out out the new content.


----------



## Thresher V

My current addiction is Civony, a browser based game...


----------



## imt

Smackdown vs. Raw 2009


----------



## EriaTarka

I've recently become obsessed with WoW


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing fallout 3 now(with mods) thanks to a stupid mod for ovlivion that screwed my save games totally and forced me to quit my level 33 character. 
ah well. Not all mods are good :lol

R.I.P Sunn

we had fun going chuck norris on the monsters of oblivion.


----------



## GhostX

Dawn of war 2 / left 4 dead / call of duty 4


----------



## Cerberus

I'm still playing call of duty 4 and world at war multiplayer. I've played the multiplayer for those two games for around 6 days total playing time.

I haven't finished RE5 yet, and I'm not sure I will. I may give it another shot.


----------



## kenny87

shadow hearts


----------



## joggle

kenny87 said:


> shadow hearts


I've been thinking about giving that a replay myself. I love the series.

• *last played:*
Shadow of Destiny 
Persona 4


----------



## Zeddicus

Super Mario World.


----------



## solitarymonkey

recently been playing the God of War series (psp and ps2 varieties), and seriously cant wait for GoW:3!! looks amazing!! in the mean time, i'll be playing either Killzone 2, or Okami.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Fallout 3
I just finished the Broken Steel DLC.
It was better than The Pitt and Anchorage, if not by much. But at least they added new stuff to the wasteland(new monsters and events) 
Sadly, the game, even with all of the DLCs still isn't great without mods.


----------



## Sabreth

Just played through about 80% of the Castlevania games.
...
I have a lot of free time at the moment.


@ the WoW players.

You're going to regret wasting so much time on such a terrible game after you quit it for the 4th time .


----------



## Cerberus

Mirror's Edge. This game is a lot of fun. It's also a breath of fresh air among all the standard games out there.


----------



## Meee

I really liked Mirror's Edge as well. It didn't get amazing reviews but i found it much more interesting than all these generic RPG & FPS games like Fable, Gears of War, Resistance, etc. Some bits flowed better than others, but the bits that worked were incredible.


----------



## slyfox

Chrono Trigger. 

I just finished the first Final Fantasy. The dungeons were hard, but the bosses were disappointing. Sometimes It was difficult to figure out what needed to be done next. lately, I have only been playing old games. If I haven't played them, they are new to me


----------



## mhmt89

i'm playing eschalon book and avernum 5.i like frp games a lot.and this summer when i buy a new laptop i will begin playing medieval total war 2.


----------



## Chrysalii

The Orange Box.
almost done with Portal...I can smell that cake.


----------



## nightrain

Rhythm Heaven... I suppose


----------



## Tez

WoW and Pokemon Platinum


----------



## Vieras

I'm a bit of a gamer geek and tend to play a billion games at once depending on my mood. So far the games I play regularly are:

Left 4 Dead
Dawn of War 2
Warhammer Online
World of Warcraft (a friend bribed me to start -_-)
Fallout 3
Sims 2


----------



## Meee

Dawn of War 2 was great. I hope we get more RPG/RTS type games like that, or MMO variants like Shattered Galaxy... I used to love that game.

Atm I'm playing Left 4 Dead / Killing Floor / Demigod online, and playing through the single player of Nexus (old sci-fi game).


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing Jade Empire Special Edition.


----------



## Some Russian Guy

quake wars
can't wait for new wolfenstein game to come out...


----------



## AussiePea

Recently finished Oblivion and Fallout 3. Love my RPG's.

Not much now due to uni but if I do it's racing sims (LFS, rFactor, iRacing).


----------



## quietgal

We Love Katamari!


----------



## AmethystDruid

A mix of games really, although I'm holding off till Saturday because I have too much college work to finish.

Fallout 3
Final Fantasy VIII (not a game you want to stop playing for a year. I'm lost lol.)
Spyro the Dragon (played it so many times but it's a nostalgia thing.)
Grand Theft Auto
The Sims 2 (I'm always playing that game lol.)
And, in short spurts, - Oblivion. Mainly to test mods I'm starting to build for the game. I've completed most of the game on XBOX 360, I think I prefer playing it on that. The keyboard takes some getting used to :/

Can you tell what I spend most of my time at the moment doing lol?

Uh and I guess you can sort of add Halo 3 to the list 'cause my brother dragged me over to play it earlier as well. Now I'm going to go work. Seriously. Work...


----------



## Tusenskona

City of heroes atm.
I'm a villian.
Bwahaha:boogie


----------



## Tristram

Just got a DS, so I'm playing various DS and GBA games, like Animal Crossing Wild World (awesome) and Mario Kart Super Circuit (can't go wrong with Mario Kart).


----------



## Inuyasha

I was playing Crysis and Mass Effect, but my gaming computer got jacked up. Trying coming down from a GTX 295, 6Gigs of RAM, and an Intel Core i7, to just a 8400GS and only 2 gigs of Ram. And a 1.60GHz processor.

ewwwww

Using my fiancee's computer with my old graphics card in it. My gaming motherboard which cost me $1,600, motherboard died out. =/


----------



## Zeddicus

_Welkin 4591_ open beta, or "Planetside 2" as some would call it.


----------



## joggle

*Playing:* Assassin's Creed (360)
I don't think this game could be more addicting.


----------



## Cerrada

Samurai Legend Musashi. lol. I wish I had WoW again. I miss it. /cry


----------



## companioncube

playing lots of games, but mostly Left 4 Dead at the moment. also working on a Mod for it called Deadlock, heres a couple of characters for it i started, one survivor and one zombie.


----------



## UKPhobe

Got in the mood for a simple, slaughter everything in sight FPS, so now playing Call of Duty 4.


----------



## Cheesecake

I'm playing Lego Indiana Jones. It's kind of fun.


----------



## Sabreth

Plants Vs Zombies.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Star Wars: KOTOR


----------



## Cerberus

Dead Space. I should have played on hard difficulty. I've only died like four times on medium difficulty and I'm halfway through. That's no way to play a video game. I'm still having fun though. Great game.


----------



## sssig

Cerberus said:


> Dead Space. I should have played on hard difficulty. I've only died like four times on medium difficulty and I'm halfway through. That's no way to play a video game. I'm still having fun though. Great game.


I heard its awesome, do you know how many hours itll take to beat?
Im on Battlefield BC, Dark Sector and Army of Two.


----------



## Cerberus

sssig said:


> I heard its awesome, do you know how many hours itll take to beat?
> Im on Battlefield BC, Dark Sector and Army of Two.


It probably takes 8-12 hours to finish depending on the difficulty.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

KOTOR 2: The Sith Lords


----------



## Hot Chocolate

I'm playing facebook games currently.

Mousehunt
Restaurant City
Sorority Life

are my current addictions.


----------



## UKPhobe

Dead Space was excellent. 

I've just started to play Condemned, proving to be a fairly decent game.


----------



## sssig

UKPhobe said:


> Dead Space was excellent.
> 
> I've just started to play Condemned, proving to be a fairly decent game.


 Just bought it off ebay! Looks awesome. Is there co op on it?


----------



## UKPhobe

sssig said:


> Just bought it off ebay! Looks awesome. Is there co op on it?


Dead Space or Condemned?


----------



## styler5

Just finished Oblivion 3rd time. Playing Unreal Tournament 3 and Mass Effect(again)



companioncube said:


> playing lots of games, but mostly Left 4 Dead at the moment. also working on a Mod for it called Deadlock, heres a couple of characters for it i started, one survivor and one zombie.


Impressive...O.O Which program did you use?


----------



## CircularThinking

Lost Odyssey


----------



## sssig

UKPhobe said:


> Dead Space or Condemned?


Condemned


----------



## UKPhobe

sssig said:


> Condemned


Condemned doesn't have multiplayer at all.

It's not up to the standard of something like Dead Space and can get repetative but does have a fun hand to hand element of game play and there is something very satisfying about beating someone over the head with a fire axe.


----------



## SloopjohnB

Mass Effect - I like the story and I am getting used to the gameplay now, I don't play traditional RPG's much but I might have to now.

Assassins Creed - A little glitchy but it's good

Waiting for: Splinter Cell Conviction looks awesome, Beatles Rock Band is going to rock and NCAA and Madden football.


----------



## Meee

Baldurs Gate 2. I had no idea there was still such a large community based around this game.

Never got into it all that much when i played it on release. I _hated_ the DnD system. Now that i've given it a chance it's actually pretty good...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Meee said:


> Baldurs Gate 2. I had no idea there was still such a large community based around this game.
> 
> Never got into it all that much when i played it on release. I _hated_ the DnD system. Now that i've given it a chance it's actually pretty good...


There's a mod that lets you play from the original baldur's gate to baldur's 2(i think it uncludes all expansions from BG1 and 2)
The mod allows you to play with all the baldur's gate 2 advantages(better engine and all)
I forget the name of it, though.


----------



## nightrain

The Legend of Zelda: The Phantom Hourglass

I might start playing Ico also...


----------



## Recusant

I play team fortress 2....constantly!


----------



## zookeeper

I've been playing World in Conflict, and finally completed it last night.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing The Witcher right now. Pretty good so far.
Am i the only one who thinks this engine would be great for a Legacy of Kain remake?


----------



## joggle

*Playing*: The Path (PC)
It's some horror-esque game a friend recommended. It's pretty interesting.


----------



## Ericisme

I rarely play video games anymore, but I might try to get back in them, I got nothing else to do anymore. But I just rented Left 4 Dead, it's pretty awesome. I used to play Call of Duty 4 loads, nothing but that, months back. Then of course Oblivion and Fallout 3.


----------



## UKPhobe

zookeeper said:


> I've been playing World in Conflict, and finally completed it last night.


Quite a good game but i found it quite frustraiting. I'm not used to games of that scale. I've take a break from Condemned to give Company of Heroes Opposing Fronts a go but again it's totally different to the typical RTS i'm used too.



Logan X said:


> I'm playing The Witcher right now. Pretty good so far.
> Am i the only one who thinks this engine would be great for a Legacy of Kain remake?


I loved the Witcher, excellent RPG.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

I just finished playing Braid and enjoyed every minute of it. Great artwork, soundtrack and gameplay.


----------



## CircularThinking

RAY16 said:


> I just finished playing Braid and enjoyed every minute of it. Great artwork, soundtrack and gameplay.


Not entirely relevant but I think it's worth noting that Deus Ex is the greatest game ever made


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

CircularThinking said:


> Not entirely relevant but I think it's worth noting that Deus Ex is the greatest game ever made


We are in agreement on this.

/me starts his 30th play through


----------



## Tusenskona

I started playing Ninja Gaiden 2 and Half life 2 << LOVE THAT GAME. I'm so hooked.:clap


----------



## nightrain

Drawn to Life


----------



## sh0x

i'm playing dead space. its pretty good so far, scary too


----------



## Arkturus

Just picked up Mirrors edge, its the first game I've bought this year. So far so good.


----------



## stealyourface722

TEAM FORTRESS 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! look it up its amazing and phun


----------



## stealyourface722

Recusant said:


> I play team fortress 2....constantly!


really whats ur steam name? mine is slowhandz


----------



## xboxfreak

Working my way through Ninja Gaiden 2 (man is this game hard).

Just started playing Rainbow Six Vegas 2 co-op last night.


----------



## SloopjohnB

Saints Row: it isn't GTA but ok nonetheless


----------



## Omnium11

I'm waiting for Fallout 2 restoration project 1.3 is done so I can play it again. Last game I really got into was Galactic Civilizations 2 which I really enjoyed. I can't wait until later this year when all the PC RPG's are coming out.


----------



## Qolselanu

stealyourface722 said:


> really whats ur steam name? mine is slowhandz


I'm (PM for it) on steam.

I usually play WoW or Team Fortress 2, and sometimes Left 4 Dead.


----------



## UKPhobe

Omnium11 said:


> I'm waiting for Fallout 2 restoration project 1.3 is done so I can play it again. Last game I really got into was Galactic Civilizations 2 which I really enjoyed. I can't wait until later this year when all the PC RPG's are coming out.


I like Galactic Civ 2, nice game!


----------



## RoninDistance

Have been trying a few MMORPGs, but so far, have not found one that I like. I guess Guild Wars spoiled me. :um Neo Steam looked promising, but my comp simply couldn't handle it. Right now, I'm into Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas and Trackmania Nations Forever (a truly awesome freeware PC game). :yes


----------



## imt

UFC Undisputed 2009


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Runes of Magic. 
Seems to be a nice MMO so far. It's obviously a WoW clone, but i dont mind since it's free to play.


----------



## UKPhobe

Going through Freespace 2 ATM, got in the mood for some space combat sim!


----------



## Ronneh

I probably play Team Fortress 2 and Left 4 Dead the most consistently. Played WoW for a bit but recently canceled that.


----------



## Omnium11

UKPhobe said:


> Going through Freespace 2 ATM, got in the mood for some space combat sim!


Great game! I've been meaning to check out some of the total conversion mods that have come out for it lately. Like Babylon Project / Beyond the Red Line.


----------



## UKPhobe

Omnium11 said:


> Great game! I've been meaning to check out some of the total conversion mods that have come out for it lately. Like Babylon Project / Beyond the Red Line.


Believe it or not this is my first time playing it, excellent game i agree.

Did you hear about that Babylon 5 game that got cancelled which i think was party based on Freespace 2?


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

UKPhobe said:


> Going through Freespace 2 ATM, got in the mood for some space combat sim!


If you enjoy Space Sims I highly recommend Independence War 2 (I haven't played the first, so I can't comment on it). It's one of my favorites. Starlancer is also good times.


----------



## styler5

Prototype. It's like a devil may cry+GTA. Pure carnage!!


----------



## Dolly

Harvest Moon 64 -- and my farm just got hit by a hurricane!


----------



## joggle

Dolly said:


> Harvest Moon 64 -- and my farm just got hit by a hurricane!


By golly, I was just thinking about Harvest Moon 64 today. Probably tops the list as one of my favorite HM games. I just dig gals with chicks in the bosom.


----------



## UKPhobe

RAY16 said:


> If you enjoy Space Sims I highly recommend Independence War 2 (I haven't played the first, so I can't comment on it). It's one of my favorites. Starlancer is also good times.


I've had Starlancer for ages but it's another one i haven't touched, i had this period of not wanting to play space sims, now i'm starting to get back into them.


----------



## RoninDistance

Dolly said:


> Harvest Moon 64 -- and my farm just got hit by a hurricane!


Major nostalgia. I feel like playing it now, sorry about your farm.


----------



## JS86

I just got around to starting to seriously play Metal gear Solid 4. I'm behind the times I know, even though I bought the game at release time. In my defence, I was really into Call of Duty 4 at the time and my gaming really slowed down once Call of Duty: World at War came out due both to time constraints and the growing lack of pleasure I was garnering from gaming.

Recently I have also been playing XL Footy Manager. Yep, a Microsoft Excel simulation game.


----------



## kenny87

Metal Gear Solid 4 is awesome, I don't think I would have a PS3 if it wasn't for that game. Right now I am running through Pro mode on Resident Evil 5, and occasionally killing zombies in call of duty. I hope to start shadow hearts 2 soon, and then track down a copy of three. I also need to get on parasite eve 2, started and just stopped for some reason. I am also long overdue to play the translation of Persona 2 innocent sin.


----------



## Conquistador

FATE: Undiscovered Realms
Not really into games so much but gave this one a chance and so far i've really liked it.


----------



## rpitsch

Left 4 Dead!


----------



## Cheesecake

Resident Evil 5. I've been waiting to play this game ever since Resident Evil 4.


----------



## kenny87

just got all 1000 points for resident evil 5, I would like to try the online thing but don't want to pay for it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Been playing diablo 2 lately, I need to find a new game but I'm so damn picky when it comes to video games.


----------



## Jurexic5

Toad Licker said:


> Been playing diablo 2 lately, I need to find a new game but I'm so damn picky when it comes to video games.


Ooooh goodie... I will definately be putting my life on hold for a while once Diablo 3 comes out.

I haven't really been playing anything besides WoW for the past 4 years. After WotLK came out I toned it down. I don't enjoy the new expansion at all. My account has been frozen for 3 weeks now.


----------



## Sabreth

Mount&Blade

Lance > all


----------



## shadowmask

- Castlevania Chronicles (downloaded it off PSN. Probably the hardest CV I've played)
- Final Fantasy XII. I've been chipping away at this one. It'll probably be 6 or 7 months before I finish it lol.


----------



## Derekgnr

Fight Night Round 4


----------



## pokeherpro

I'm playing No Limit Texas Hold'em, $2.20 buy in, 3411 players, $800 for 1st, 323 left.


----------



## JS86

I'm currently playing Starcraft again. It's a terrific game.

I'm also really looking forward to the release of the Starcraft II series.


----------



## Infexxion

I'm into Counter Strike: Source, Left 4 Dead, and The Killing Floor for PC. Console, I'm playing InFAMOUS, World At War, and partially Fallout 3


----------



## zookeeper

I was bored so I brought out Dawn of War again.


----------



## UKPhobe

Playing Necrovision ATM since i got in the mood for mindless, bloody violence.


----------



## IcoRules

I'm playing Black Sigil:Blade of the Exiled right now. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## Uylsses

Currently working on a segmented non tool-assisted run in legend of zelda ocarina of time, hoping one day to beat lloyd palmers time of 2hrs 26min, my current time is 5 hrs 3min


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Final Fantasy IX on psx emulator.


----------



## Wirt

uncharted

thinking of renting infamous and/or dead space...10 bucks is a lot for a rent though


----------



## david86

currently addicted to Call of Duty 5: World at War


----------



## mardy423

Ghostbusters: The Video Game...on the last level now
Left 4 Dead


----------



## sacred

red faction guerrilla and coj bound in blood on the ps3. both games kick ***.


----------



## flapjacker

World of Warcraft. Only because I don't have a real life, and I don't really give a crap about the stigma attached to the game. Plus it's a way to socialize and have some fun with distant friends.


----------



## AussiePea

Playing a bit of "Armed Assault 2", pretty fun.


----------



## SloopjohnB

Lego Batman equals total, brainless fun. I plan to buy Lego Indy and replay Star Wars soon.


----------



## abizboah

Pokémon Platinum. I'm obsessed with Pokémon


----------



## Omnium11

Right now I'm playing dead space. I think it is a pretty decent game. I really like the fact that you can just press 'b' and it will show you where to go. Doesn't require any thought or my poor directional and memory skills. Stomping off aliens body parts gets a bit old after a while though and for some reason it won't work on my logitech game pad. Still its held my interest for 6 hours now though.


----------



## money

I'm playing Fallout 3 again. Just found Dad at the Jefferson Memorial. It's such a good game until the last hour or so.


----------



## money

Omnium11 said:


> Right now I'm playing dead space. I think it is a pretty decent game. I really like the fact that you can just press 'b' and it will show you where to go. Doesn't require any thought or my poor directional and memory skills. Stomping off aliens body parts gets a bit old after a while though and for some reason it won't work on my logitech game pad. Still its held my interest for 6 hours now though.


That game scared the hell out of me. Try playing it at night in a completely dark room.


----------



## Sabreth

Prototype <3


----------



## Infexxion

I recently picked up Killzone 2. Amazing Game. Also playing CoD: WaW


----------



## zookeeper

Finally got Fallout 3 and have put _far_ too many hours into it already.


----------



## Zeddicus

Fallout 3 was fine, up until the point where your weapons broke and you had a limited supply of repair items. Then it's onto putting on a pair of glasses and a labcoat and then running around with a chainsaw in VATS.


----------



## mind_games

Medal of Honour: Airborne


----------



## Scrub-Zero

zookeeper said:


> Finally got Fallout 3 and have put _far_ too many hours into it already.


Wait until you start using mods 
you wont ever fire up the game without one once you start using them.

I guess i'll try that new DLC(Point Lookout) soon. It actualy looks ok, unlike the two previous ones.


----------



## Basketball

...


----------



## zookeeper

Logan X said:


> Wait until you start using mods
> you wont ever fire up the game without one once you start using them.
> 
> I guess i'll try that new DLC(Point Lookout) soon. It actualy looks ok, unlike the two previous ones.


I was looking into mods a few days ago. Any recommendations?


----------



## strugglingforhope

Huge gamer so I gotta post on this one. I'm playing a ton of games all the time not just one usually. This weekend I was playing Hotshots golf out of bounds on PS3 a whole lot got it in a bargain bin last week. I also still occasionally Play Final Fantasy XI, Still have an account 3 lvl 75s, honestly barely play though anymore, though there was a period of a year or two where this game is all i did, and I was too scared to go out and look for a job.
Games i play occasionally I would say Killzone2, Socom Confrontation, Cod WAW, infamous, man i have a ton and not enough time to play them all. Have 360 and PS3. Though honestly I do often feel like I'm wasting my time playing games(alone), not going out meeting people, seems like I'm still a long ways from getting a GF. I can't really enjoy playing games for that reason, I just worry about how much time it will waste instead of enjoying like i used to. My PSN is Rosol, xboxlive is rob6021 if anyone from here wants to add me, have most of the big games but probably the PS3 version on multiplatform games.


----------



## ntl

plants vs zombies and dawn of war


----------



## Scrub-Zero

zookeeper said:


> I was looking into mods a few days ago. Any recommendations?


well, the two best ones are Martigen's Monster Mod and FOOK

you're in for a whole lot of fun with just those two. MMM adds new monsters, weapons and stuff, and also some monsters retextures while FOOK adds loads of weapons and armors, and a few retextures as well.

Also get FOIP and Fallout mod manager

FOIP is for compatibility issues with using the most popular mods together.

there is also a nice weather mod called Fellout. It takes away the greenish fog from the game which gets annoying after a while(for me it did)

oh and if you want more mods you can check out Fallout Nexus

ps: get the mod manager first. And check your loading orders to prevent crashes.


----------



## Phibes

FIFA 09 on PC


----------



## White Rat

Lufia and the Fortress of Doom.


----------



## jmoop

Playing The Sims 3 on and off currently. As far as consoles I just finished Star Ocean 4 and I'm planning on getting back into Dragon Quest 8 (big RPG fan).


----------



## southward

Infamous

I really like it, it's fun.


----------



## Omnium11

Well guys I finally caved in and bought fallout 3 :-D Huge fan of the first two and have put off fallout 3 for long enough because I'm afraid it will be a huge disappointment. Time to see if its a worthy successor or not!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Omnium11 said:


> Time to see if its a worthy successor or not!


It's not ;P

It's looks beautiful and it's fun for a while, but you will quickly see that it's a total waste of time without mods to spice it up. But many people liked it and gave it great reviews lol.


----------



## zookeeper

Logan X said:


> It's not ;P.


Sad, but true. I loved it at first because it looked great and had some good atmosphere, but then I realized that there's not actually that much going on. And it's not nearly as funny as the others. It's still good, just not the second coming I had hoped for.

Oh well. I've hears rumours of a high-res mod for 1 and/or 2 (can't remember right now). I think I'll try to track that down.


----------



## UKPhobe

Logan X said:


> It's not ;P
> 
> It's looks beautiful and it's fun for a while, but you will quickly see that it's a total waste of time without mods to spice it up. But many people liked it and gave it great reviews lol.





zookeeper said:


> Sad, but true. I loved it at first because it looked great and had some good atmosphere, but then I realized that there's not actually that much going on. And it's not nearly as funny as the others. It's still good, just not the second coming I had hoped for.
> 
> Oh well. I've hears rumours of a high-res mod for 1 and/or 2 (can't remember right now). I think I'll try to track that down.


I'd sort of agree with that. Once the single player campaign gets done it there arn't many side quests to fill the gap IMV and after awhile the exploring just gets dull.

Has anyone tried the retail release expansions yet?


----------



## UKPhobe

Playing Quake 4 ATM, love the storyline.


----------



## SOME

playing day of defeat,counter strike,sven co-op. 

add me on steam if any wants to play

steam:Some207


----------



## AussiePea

Flight Simulator X

I realised that if I am going to be in the aviation industry I better at least start learning how a lot of things work.


----------



## Kaine

Left 4 Dead on 360.

Somebody shoot zombies with me!!!!


----------



## UKPhobe

Brothers in Arms: Road to Hill 30


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm still playing runes of magic. Also Final Fantasy IX and Chrono Cross


----------



## Judi

I'm playing Plants vs. Zombies, lol.
I'm also playing Shin Megami Tensai: Devil survivor


----------



## zookeeper

The Secret of Monkey Island Revamp - adventure games are never as good as my 10 year old self remembers them being.


----------



## daveuk

Counter-Strike Source - Zombie maps


----------



## Tercio

zookeeper said:


> The Secret of Monkey Island Revamp - adventure games are never as good as my 10 year old self remembers them being.


Sure is different (harder) playing that game on a laptop.


----------



## silenthills

I can barely tolerate the millions of loading times in this game, but I fully intend on FINALLY completing Blood Omen: Legacy of Kain.


----------



## Black_Widow

Silent Hill 3 - PS2. Would say I'm roughly about 2 third of the way through! Which is quite an achievement for me, because the first few times I attempted to play this game I got so freaked out by a certain point I had to stop playing! Still, watching the Silent Hill movie recently (which I really enjoyed) got me thinking about the whole Cheryl/Alessa storyline again - and as I wanted to know so badly what happens with the character next it got me wanting to give this game another go. I'm glad I did too, it's alot of fun! Even though personally I think I preferred the first two games slightly. I'm definitely planning on playing the 4th one next.


----------



## Sabreth

Burnout - Paradise. Easily the best of the series.


----------



## zookeeper

Just started the Witcher.


----------



## N3XT2NON3

Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns Of The Patriots


----------



## JFmtl

lately, i've been playing Trackmania nations forever (racing game) Counterstrike Source, and NHL 2009


----------



## AHolivier

Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
I want to get the latest game in the GTA series, but it appears that I have to install more than just the game and have an Internet connection for registration.


----------



## UKPhobe

zookeeper said:


> Just started the Witcher.


Good game!


----------



## nightrain

Rise of Nations: Rise of Legends
Drill Dozer <-- It's so much fun


----------



## N3XT2NON3

in the mood to play Final Fantasy X


classic too


----------



## Cerberus

Prototype

This game is friggin awesome. The carnage and destruction is extremely satisfying.


----------



## TimeisAllAround

I've been playing Call of Duty 4. I beat the story mode and now I'm addicted to online deathmatch play.
I also am in the middle of Dead Space. Ha, that sounded funny. I just started another game of Mass Effect, to do all the side quests this time.
It appears that I'm a multitasker...


----------



## Shooterrr

I've been playing GTA4 on the 360 for the past couple days. I need to get xbox live so I can play online in Call of Duty.


----------



## delirium

StarCraft BroodWar. If anyone wants to play let me know.


----------



## nightrain

Rock Band 2 :b


----------



## Derekgnr

Madden 10, Rock Band 2


----------



## Sabreth

Anno 1404.


----------



## UKPhobe

Currently playing Assassins Creed.

Can someone explain the save function to me, i find it confusing?



Sabreth said:


> Anno 1404.


Any good?


----------



## rumjungle

I played Battlefield 2 for the first time since January. It doesn't take long to remember why I lost interest in it, one of the single most frustrating games to play with the number of bugs and lack of rego. I played a vehicle server and needless to say I got pwned. I got mistaken for a 12 year old boy...always miss that...


----------



## Judi

Dissidia (A final fantasy fighting game )


----------



## Zeddicus

I got booted (again) from CoD4 for killing 28 people without dying, about 10 of which were knife kills.


----------



## Genelle

I've been playing Killzone2 and CoD4 online.


----------



## AussiePea

Call of Duty 5 (WWII one) Online and Far Cry 2 Single Player.

A cure for my boredom.


----------



## Sabreth

UKPhobe said:


> \
> 
> Any good?


Well. Let me put it this way. I started playing at 6 PM yesterday and played until 3 AM without really noticing the time passing by.

So yeah. I suppose it is a pretty good game = p


----------



## nightrain

I just picked up Dragon Quest V, of course I still need to finish Dragon Quest IV before I start it. It's starting to get hard to find and I doubt they'll reprint it as it sold so poorly 

I love the Dragon Quest series :cuddle


----------



## bowlingpins

Jurexic5 said:


> Ooooh goodie... I will definately be putting my life on hold for a while once Diablo 3 comes out.


Diablo 3 is going to be the biggest threat to me completing my education (and also my sanity). I pray to God it does not come out until after I graduate in 2010.


----------



## Cheesecake

Warriors Orochi 2


----------



## outcast69

Just finished the new Batman game for the 360,I picked it up this morning and already finished.I usual like games to last a bit longer.Overall,I really like the game despite it's shortness.


----------



## shyvr6

Nothing much at the moment. I want to get Halo 3.


----------



## Mellah

I've been playing Aion in closed beta and I really like it. Can't wait to play it again next week!


----------



## Wirt

madden 10 and shadow complex

biding my time till october and november


----------



## Wirt

UKPhobe said:


> Currently playing Assassins Creed.
> 
> Can someone explain the save function to me, i find it confusing?


just saw this. basically the game saves after doing specific things, like collecting a flag, saving a citizen, completing an investigation, assassinations, stuff like that. So if you save a citizen itll save and when you turn the game off/back on you'll be in the city that you were in.

why they only made one save slot for the game is beyond me though...this is next gen gaming, you'd think they could give you a multiple save slots


----------



## zookeeper

VipFuj said:


> why they only made one save slot for the game is beyond me though...this is next gen gaming, you'd think they could give you a multiple save slots


And what's with the trend of not being able to name your saved games, even on pc-only titles?


----------



## nightrain

Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin


----------



## Medicine Wheel

Mellah said:


> I've been playing Aion in closed beta and I really like it. Can't wait to play it again next week!


 I am considering playing this game as well. My buddies that I played World of Warcraft with are trying to convince me to play with them.


----------



## Sierra83

WoW, WoW, WoW. Am on the Winterhoof server.


----------



## UKPhobe

VipFuj said:


> just saw this. basically the game saves after doing specific things, like collecting a flag, saving a citizen, completing an investigation, assassinations, stuff like that. So if you save a citizen itll save and when you turn the game off/back on you'll be in the city that you were in.
> 
> why they only made one save slot for the game is beyond me though...this is next gen gaming, you'd think they could give you a multiple save slots


It took me a liitle while to figure out how it works. I'm finished with it now anyway.

Cheers for the help though.


----------



## UKPhobe

Playing Cryostasis ATM


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing Farcry right now and i must say it's fun so far, and hard too.

also playing quake live and runes of magic(mmo)


----------



## Crushed Box

CoD World at War multi-player (I didn't like the single player), Grand Theft Auto 4, FEAR, and FarCry2


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

Nothing at the moment, might try to get into the Aion beta though.


----------



## Cerberus

Batman: Arkham Asylum
GTA IV
Mirror's Edge

All three are excellent games.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing Prey.

I love it so far. A pretty imaginative game. Too bad it's so action oriented.


----------



## nightrain

Tales of Vesperia
Defense Grid: The Awakening <-- Best tower defense game ever!!!


----------



## sacred

Logan X said:


> I'm playing Prey.
> 
> I love it so far. A pretty imaginative game. Too bad it's so action oriented.


that game was pretty cool. the first 10 minutes in the bar and then being transferred onto the alien ship was bloody incredible. they should of added at least 3-4 more set pieces like that throughout the game.

im playing the new wolfenstein and arma 2.


----------



## quietgal

Secret Files: Tunguska - I really like this game, but the English voice overs are annoying. Considering it's such a dialogue-driven game, I really wish there'd been the option to keep the German voices with English subtitles instead. Then again, the English translation can be pretty funny at times (unintentionally).


----------



## TimeisAllAround

On and off I'm playing Call of Duty 4 online.
Anyone get Beatles Rock Band yet? I wish I wasn't broke.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing Farcry 2. I'm surprise i can run this game on my old junker.
Hell, i only have a pentium 4, 3.20Ghz with 1.2 gig of ram and an old Nvidia 7800GS.

I set everything to mid/low(except textures which are high) with HDR enabled and i barely get any slowdown.
The game still looks okay on low settings. It's not something I'm really concerned about anyway. I'm not a graphic *****.

I'm glad i can play it. It's a good game, even though it can feel lonely and empty at times, especially on foot. But the missions are fun.


----------



## zookeeper

Logan X said:


> I'm playing Farcry 2. I'm surprise i can run this game on my old junker.
> Hell, i only have a pentium 4, 3.20Ghz with 1.2 gig of ram and an old Nvidia 7800GS.
> 
> I set everything to mid/low(except textures which are high) with HDR enabled and i barely get any slowdown.
> The game still looks okay on low settings. It's not something I'm really concerned about anyway. I'm not a graphic *****.
> 
> I'm glad i can play it. It's a good game, even though it can feel lonely and empty at times, especially on foot. But the missions are fun.


I really enjoyed it for awhile, but then having to walk/drive for 5 minutes to get to the next mission and fight the same guard post 2-3 times in the same 10 minutes got really, really annoying. So I ended up blowing through the last half of the game just to finish it without really enjoying it. However, it is a lot of fun just to load up and wander around lighting **** on fire.


----------



## nightrain

Mario and Luigi: Superstar Saga


----------



## Yverinrey

Currently playing (though I haven't had much time for games with my busy schedule *grumble grumble*):

Harvest Moon (SNES)
Kingdom Hearts
Sonic The Hedgehog 3

And I was playing Clock Tower (PS1) but I got stuck on the last part and I'm too stubborn to check out a walkthrough xD So it's on hold right now.


----------



## Meee

Mostly just playing Rock Band 2 at the moment. Haven't played any of these since the old original guitar heroes (before Neversoft, 3 years ago) so it's pretty awesome


----------



## Judi

^ Happens to me all the time. I have to restart FFVII, Devil may cry 4, Okami and others if I want to play them again. Some games I abondon right at the boss fight too, FFIV, Chrono Trigger, Elebits...

I'm still playing SMT: Devil survivor, close to the end... I must finish it before I abandon this one too D:


----------



## sacred

im installing resident evil 5 pc right now. i cant wait to see what sheva alomars butt looks like at 1440 x 900 with 4x anti aliasing.

we ll see how many views this video gets. muhahahaha!


----------



## Daxter

Batman Arkham Asylum. For the second twice to get the last PS3 trophy, the hard ending one.

Great game, one of my personal favourites this year.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Daxter said:


> Batman Arkham Asylum. For the second twice to get the last PS3 trophy, the hard ending one.
> 
> Great game, one of my personal favourites this year.


It is a good game, and the best Batman game for a long time to come i think. The last good one was on snes. And finally it's adult oriented, like any batman game should be 
I was seriously impressed when i saw the Killer Croc come up in the elevator and make his way to his cell(i think) while taunting the Batman. Good stuff.

I enjoyed it for a while, but my computer can't run it too well. Big slowdowns in fights and crowded areas, so i just gave up.


----------



## Jinnix

Replaying Golden Sun games before the DS sequel comes out. Also playing Soul Calibur IV (awesome).


----------



## christ~in~me

I'm addicted to my super nintendo and right now im playing super mario world


----------



## scintilla

Ocarina of time -only the best Zelda game ever  My stepbrother and I found our old N64 the other day and we`ve been playing it ever since.


----------



## nightrain

whatsername75 said:


> Ocarina of time -only the best Zelda game ever  My stepbrother and I found our old N64 the other day and we`ve been playing it ever since.


You are so right about that! I love Ocarina of time :b


----------



## Zeddicus

christ~in~me said:


> I'm addicted to my super nintendo and right now im playing super mario world


Haha, right now I'm creating my own custom Super Mario World maps with a program called Lunar Magic on my emulator version of the game.

Anyone care to try my maps out? I warn you that they're even harder than the floating balloon stage in the special world with all the baseball dudes and fireball plants.

Other than that, I'm playing around with NWN 1 and the toolset.


----------



## Emptyheart

I love call of duty 4 and halo 3!!

I recently found a nintendo 64 console in a thrift store for 
Only 5 bucks XD


----------



## arcarsenal

Combat Arms
Lineage II(for far too long)


----------



## meh

Halo 3 for me. =)
I was really looking forward to halo odst until I saw it had no match making....it would be hard to find people to play with.


----------



## quietgal

Dynasty Warriors 4 with Legends


----------



## glarmph

GTA 4. Can't get enough.


----------



## nightrain

I just got this today


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dungeon Fighter Online

It's kinda of a beat em up like D&D: shadow over mystara, but online.


----------



## ecotec83

Battlestations Pacific at the moment.


----------



## nightrain

Neverwinter Nights 2


----------



## Spettro

Empire Total War (with mods)
Medieval 2 Total War(with mods)
Fallout3(with mods)
Call of Duty 2 (2 is my favourite, still )
Knights of the Old Republic 1 and 2

these are the games i've been playing in the past few weeks


----------



## shadowmask

Contra: Shattered Soldier. I played this game to death when it first came out, managing to get the best end game ranking. Hope I can do it again.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Spyro 2.

_Shh, it's a fun game._


----------



## Rixy

I just started Resident Evil: Code Veronica and Final Fantasy IX. Final Fantasy seems pretty fun. Resident Evil seems good but I'm a wimp when it comes to horror games unfortunately. I can't get used to these damn tank controls either. And I just won X Men Legends II on Ebay for 4 pounds. So I'll be playing that soon. Hooray!


----------



## styler5

Killing floor/left 4 dead. Recently got hooked into zombie fps.


----------



## addictedtochaos

Halo 3 ODST
Guitar Hero 5
Batman: Arkham Asylum


----------



## Judi

strawberryjulius said:


> Spyro 2.
> 
> _Shh, it's a fun game._


I used to play it so much as a kid... I completed it 120% !

I'm playing Kingdom Hearts 358/2 days


----------



## Rixy

Judi said:


> I used to play it so much as a kid... I completed it 120% !
> 
> I'm playing Kingdom Hearts 358/2 days


Does 358/2 days have the card system Chain of Memories had? I'm sorry but God damn I hated that battle system ¬_¬


----------



## Judi

Rixy said:


> Does 358/2 days have the card system Chain of Memories had? I'm sorry but God damn I hated that battle system ¬_¬


Nope! (I hated that system too, can't finish that game)
The magic's a little different, and there aren't enough buttons, but the gameplay is most like Kingdom hearts 1 I think. It's a 3d platformer again! 

Unfortunately I think we need at least some knowledge of Chains to understand the game


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing Atlantica Online. It's a nice turned based f2p MMO.

Final Fantasy fans should check it out.


----------



## Genelle

Killzone 2, ps3, online multiplayer.

Obsessed! haha


----------



## Meee

Titan Quest, Batman Arkham Asylum, Sins of a Solar Empire Entrenchment (which is an awesome rts game, btw).


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Meee said:


> Titan Quest


Good Diablo 2 clone, isn't it? I love Titan Quest.

I made a Guardian that did very well, but the poor summons died quick at high difficulties.

I'll have to install that game again soon and go through it again. Maybe with the expansion this time.


----------



## IcoRules

I rented Silent Hill Origins and I'm not really liking it so far. It's my first Silent Hill game. I've also been playing Pac-Man: The New Adventures a little too. Just until I get something I actually want to play.


----------



## shadowmask

IcoRules said:


> I rented Silent Hill Origins and I'm not really liking it so far. It's my first Silent Hill game.


You should try to find SH2 next, it's the best one in the series.


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep

Final Fantasy IV DS
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Strory
Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Paper Mario

I bet you can guess from what I'm playing what my favorite genre is


----------



## Genelle

^haha I bet one of the Zelda games.. Loved it.
But paper mario annoyed me, I wanted the game for ages, but then gave up on it lol


----------



## Zeddicus

I'm craving some Left 4 Dead zombie-shooting action right now. Anyone here play Left 4 Dead?

On a side note, to anyone who has ever played Zelda: Twilight Princess, I'll admit that I used the fishing pole trick on the very last boss...

First it was the bottle in Ocarina of Time, and now it's the fishing pole.


----------



## nightrain

quietriverrunsdeep said:


> Final Fantasy IV DS
> Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Strory
> Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
> Paper Mario
> 
> I bet you can guess from what I'm playing what my favorite genre is


You are awesome! I *love* the Paper Mario series <3

The Mario and Luigi series is good too


----------



## spiderling

I'm replaying Silent Hill (for the umpteenth time). I can't believe I was only thirteen when this game first came out.


----------



## Tez

Diablo II


----------



## Meee

Logan X said:


> Good Diablo 2 clone, isn't it? I love Titan Quest.
> 
> I made a Guardian that did very well, but the poor summons died quick at high difficulties.
> 
> I'll have to install that game again soon and go through it again. Maybe with the expansion this time.


Yeah, TQ is the best D2 clone so far. I played Guardian for a bit, then made an Oracle... obliterates everything but mostly just spamming 1 skill.



shadowmask said:


> You should try to find SH2 next, it's the best one in the series.


What he said ^^ SH2 is the best of them.. i haven't played any of the newer ones, from reviews it seems they aren't anywhere near as good.


----------



## Like Eating Glass

Right now I'm killing Nazi zombies in COD: WAW, I played Super Mario 64 for the better part of the afternoon.


----------



## Zeddicus

Final Fantasy I is the best game in the world.


----------



## addictedtochaos

Uncharted 2: Among Thieves


----------



## steelmyhead

I just bought Machinarium. Their demo somehow managed to win me over. It's a point and click puzzle game.


----------



## zookeeper

Saints Row 2. I enjoy the random destruction, even moreso than GTA.

Now could they please fix the _serious_ problems with the PC version so I can actually play it properly?


----------



## Oneiros

I've been playing a bit of Unreal 2 lately, which is the first game that has made me stop playing after an hour or two due to disorientation/headache. Before that, it was good old Oblivion.


----------



## Cheesecake

I'm playing the original Devil May Cry. It's hard as hell. I'm at the third Nightmare fight.


----------



## shadowmask

Final Fantasy VIII, again after a couple of years. I'm having trouble getting back into it. I think I'm just bored with JRPG's as a whole.


----------



## duskyy

Just got Fallout 3 GotY


----------



## filledwithfear1

Demon's Souls


----------



## shadowmask

You know what, forget FFVIII, I'm not going to waste time on something I barely enjoy. I'm starting another playthrough of Odin Sphere. <3 that game.


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274

Gangscape2


----------



## Meee




----------



## duskyy

Finished Fallout 3 and Operation Anchorage, doing The Pitt next. Kinda started Torchlight, seems pretty cool. Going to start Silent Hill 2 for my first play through sometimes soon.


----------



## Cerberus

Fable 2


----------



## spiderling

I'm playing Condemned 2. The protagionist looks like a neanderthal.


----------



## Wirt

uncharted 2....awesome

killzone 2 every now and then. trying to pace myself with uncharted 2 so I dont beat it too quickly


----------



## njodis

Dragon Age: Origins


----------



## Cerberus

^same


----------



## knuckles17

aion rox!!!!!


----------



## nightrain

So, I just picked up this...









Now someone buy me a PS3 so I can play it


----------



## rcapo89

nightrain said:


> So, I just picked up this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now someone buy me a PS3 so I can play it


You bought the game without a PS3? :sus


----------



## nightrain

rcapo89 said:


> You bought the game without a PS3? :sus


It was a very good price... the game is out of print too, so the price will only go up. If I would have waited until I have a PS3, I would have to pay way too much for it.


----------



## Qolselanu

Been playing Killing Floor, Gran Turismo 2, M3 Challenge, and Forged Alliance lately.


----------



## carefree

Cerberus said:


> Fable 2


how is it? i dont have an xbox 360. but i have played the first one and beat it so many times. i love it. helped me make it through the hsc. lol.


----------



## companioncube

Modern warfare 2 on Tuesday!


----------



## Meee

nightrain said:


> So, I just picked up this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now someone buy me a PS3 so I can play it


!!!! Good game 

You don't have a PS3?


----------



## nightrain

Meee said:


> !!!! Good game
> 
> You don't have a PS3?


Not yet


----------



## Meee

:/ Hopefully they'll just get cheaper and you can get one eventually.

Good game though. I did hear something about it being out of print so yeah, good idea to buy it whilst you can. They're making a sequel for PSP too.


----------



## ironheart

Logan X said:


> I'm playing Dragon Quest VIII
> 
> Great game
> I just finished the Chateaux Felix quest. I love the sabercats!


Brilliant game - and the sabrecat whistle is definately my favorite item in the inventory. 
Sometimes I send them away just so I can see them charging back in again lol.

The sections when you control "Munchie" are also a hoot.


----------



## Cerberus

shoppin_spree said:


> how is it? i dont have an xbox 360. but i have played the first one and beat it so many times. i love it. helped me make it through the hsc. lol.


I actually didn't like the first one very much. Fable 2, on the other hand, is pretty dang fun. I stopped playing it though because Dragon Age: Origins is taking up my gaming time.


----------



## papaSmurf

I've just spent the last thirty minutes playing "QWOP".

http://www.foddy.net/Athletics.html

Has anyone else ever played this? It's this little flash game where you try to get an Olympic runner by the name of Qwop finish a 100-meter dash. Sounds simple, but it is actually insanely difficult! My best so far is just over 30 meters

(It is possible to make Qwop run correctly, honest)


----------



## TheCanadian1

shoppin_spree said:


> how is it? i dont have an xbox 360. but i have played the first one and beat it so many times. i love it. helped me make it through the hsc. lol.


It's much better than Fable 1!


----------



## Infexxion

Just picked up MW2 earlier today. Had an issue with the online that took up all my afternoon, but now I've got it *partially* resolved. Multiplayer's pretty good.


----------



## nightrain

Finally a game I can actually play :b Dragon Quest!!!!!


----------



## Cerberus

I got modern warfare 2 at the midnight release. I wouldn't have gotten it then, but the place I worked at helped them out, which eventually ended with me having a free reservation and me being able to cut to the front of the line.


----------



## rasberrykiwi

Xenosaga episode II


----------



## Rixy

I've been playing Prototype lately, along with Smackdown vs RAW 2010. Prototype is a lot of fun, but the story and voice acting are so...bad but in a funny way I guess. It gets a little hectic at times but it's so fun to run up and down buildings and go crazy on innocent civilians.


----------



## zookeeper

I'm happy to report that my machine will in fact run Crysis.


----------



## companioncube

CoD MW2 is so good! and started playing a really old game called Deus Ex which is pretty cool


----------



## quietgal

My bf and I are back to playing Diablo 2, lol. I never played the expansion pack before and wanted to get through it. Unfortunately our old characters somehow got deleted so we have to start all over from the beginning. I don't mind though - there's something very relaxing about cutting through hordes and hordes of evil critters, or in my case chain lightning them all to death...


----------



## kindasorta

I recently finished the single player campains for both Need for speed: Shift and CoD: Modern Warfare 2. So right now I'm kind of dry.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

quietgal said:


> My bf and I are back to playing Diablo 2, lol. I never played the expansion pack before and wanted to get through it. Unfortunately our old characters somehow got deleted so we have to start all over from the beginning. I don't mind though - there's something very relaxing about cutting through hordes and hordes of evil critters, or in my case chain lightning them all to death...


At least it's easy to level up once you start doing baal runs. You get to a decent level in no time 

I had a frozen orb sorc back when i was playing every day. She was pretty good, but the only thing lacking was good equipment. I was a poor *** nOOb

I also had a melee sorc which was pretty damn good for a melee char. I got to hell solo with her. I never made it to baal though. I decided to quit the game for good short after.


----------



## Meee

Logan X said:


> I had a frozen orb sorc back when i was playing every day. She was pretty good, but the only thing lacking was good equipment. I was a poor *** nOOb


Oh, me too, that class was awesome


----------



## ecotec83

Playing Crysis and Crysis Warhead right now.


----------



## addictedtochaos

Left 4 Dead 2
Rock Band: The Beatles


----------



## zookeeper

ecotec83 said:


> Playing Crysis and Crysis Warhead right now.


Seems like I'm not the only one who succumbed to the weekend deal.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Meee said:


> Oh, me too, that class was awesome


It was the best build back when i started playing. Then Blizz sorcs became popular just as i quit, right after version 1.10 was implemented.

Speaking of this game makes me want to play it again


----------



## jay15

MW2,it's quite a win!(just got it)
also DDO


----------



## jay15

yes MW2 is so good!


----------



## My911GT2993

PSX - WWF Smackdown! 2, very old but a classic!


----------



## LS1Transam

anyone try Dragon's Age: Origins yet?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing System shock 2 on impossible difficulty...lol

Everything is rare and it cost an arm and a leg to upgrade stuff. Fun though. Better get used to whacking things with the wrench hehe.


----------



## knuckles17

already beat it but ea skate trying to unlock some secret places before i get the second one


----------



## papaSmurf

I'm playing "No One Can Stop Mr. Domino". It's just about as weird as it's title would leave you to believe. I think I like it though!


----------



## shadowmask

Silent Hill. I had no idea this was on PSN until a few days ago :/


----------



## Chrysalii

New Super Mario Bros. Wii.


----------



## WhoDey85

Dragon Age Origins for the 360


----------



## shadowmask

Valkyrie Profile 2: Silmeria


----------



## Nocturnal85

Who here plays Starcraft on b.net or ICCUP?

How about World of Warcraft? I play on both Crushridge and Mal'Ganis

Waiting for SC2 beta


----------



## Traci

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2


----------



## Genelle

Chrysalii said:


> New Super Mario Bros. Wii.


Already beat that, it's awesome! 



Traci said:


> Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2


And Killzone 2... Still!


----------



## TheCanadian1

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Assassins Creed 2


----------



## Cerberus

..


----------



## Cerberus

I just finished Assassin's Creed II. I'm astounded by this game. It's incredibly fun, a huge improvement over the first game, and the attention to detail and history is amazing. This is my favorite game of 2009, and I doubt that will change.

I think I'm going to start a new game right now; this time I'll do more of the side missions, discover the truth, and do a lot more of those races.


----------



## HTF

i've been playing Madden 10 and Fat Princess for ps3


----------



## sacred

i finished modern warfare 2s campaign. my next game will be either demons souls dragon age origins or metal gear solid 4 guns of the patriots. btw if anyone wants to play mw 2 spec ops send me a friend request and let me know youre from sas. my psn id is badassbillybrown. yes its kind of a lame user name but it gets alot of laughs.


----------



## shadowmask

Persona 3: FES. I've never played a Persona game before, and have heard great things about the series, so I figured I'd give it a shot. I'm only a few hours in, but I'm already really digging it, seems like it'll be a lot of fun.


----------



## Kirby

I just finished Tales of Symphonia 2 (Loved the story in it) and I'm buying Tales of Vesperia soon.

Other than that, mostly all I play is the Guitar Hero/Rock Band type stuff. Gonna start making YouTube vids for it soon lol (I'm that good)


----------



## Cheesecake

I'm playing Knights of the Old Republic. I tried being mean to people, but I just couldn't keep doing it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Super Metroid Redesign


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep

Genelle said:


> Already beat that, it's awesome!


Good job! I read in Nintendo Power the New Super Mario Bros. Wii was the hardest Mario game ever.

I'm replaying all the Zelda games from my childhood I could never beat. I'm already a lot farther than my old files.


----------



## Toad Licker

I've been playing Unreal, it's a good old game I pull out every once in a while.


----------



## zookeeper

I was up til 5:30 this morning playing Rock Band for the first time.


----------



## Cerberus

Uncharted 2
Killzone 2


----------



## Infexxion

Cerberus said:


> Uncharted 2
> Killzone 2


Great games. Both visually stunning.

I am currently playing Uncharted 2 and Assassin's Creed 2 with some Modern Warfare 2 every now and then. I'm playing my PS3 until I get some cash to renew my Xbox Live. Also I have rented Ratchet & Clank Future Tools Of Destruction from GameFly so hopefully itll be here tomorrow.


----------



## AussiePea

Left4Dead 2
Call of Duty: World at War (prefer the WWII weaponry)
Dragon Age: Origins

Getting in as much gaming as possible before I am forced to go a full year without it next year  hehe.


----------



## quietgal

I finally got an Xbox 360 as an "early Christmas present" last week.:boogie So now, I'm playing Oblivion.


----------



## AussiePea

quietgal said:


> I finally got an Xbox 360 as an "early Christmas present" last week.:boogie So now, I'm playing Oblivion.


Probs one of my all time fave RPG's (with all the modding you can do to it). Good stuff!!


----------



## Tristram

Cheesecake said:


> I'm playing Knights of the Old Republic. I tried being mean to people, but I just couldn't keep doing it.


Playing a completely dark side character can be a little difficult, unless you're a sociopath or something. Some of the decisions you can make are ridiculously evil, but in those situations I just think "what would Vader do?" and get on with it. Also the dark side force powers are completely awesome by the time they're maxed out.

Playing The Ballad of Gay Tony and Dragon Age: Origins.


----------



## Miwo

L4DII / TF2
Dragon Age

If anyone wants to add me via Steam, msg me. It would be pretty cool playing L4D or TF2 with other people here


----------



## aw3se4dr5

Most of the new games are garbage. Seems like all the attention went to how the game looks visually, so i've started playing some of the classic games.

Fallout 1, Vagrant Story, Final Fantasy 7, and Elder Scrolls Arena.


----------



## SuperSaiyan

Batman Arkham Asylum - Awesome


----------



## Scrub-Zero

aw3se4dr5 said:


> Most of the new games are garbage. Seems like all the attention went to how the game looks visually.


Yep. Most new games are garbage for real.


----------



## quietgal

Ospi said:


> Probs one of my all time fave RPG's (with all the modding you can do to it). Good stuff!!


I would have preferred to play it on the PC, but I don't have a computer that could handle the game. I'm not sure how to download mods through the xbox 360, and I don't think I can get online with the current Xbox I have. Oh well, it's fun anyway.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

quietgal said:


> I would have preferred to play it on the PC, but I don't have a computer that could handle the game. I'm not sure how to download mods through the xbox 360, and I don't think I can get online with the current Xbox I have. Oh well, it's fun anyway.


You can't get mods on Xbox 360 

And i'm playing Megaman X6 right now.


----------



## IcoRules

Playing Baten Kaitos Origins right now and loving it!

Next is going to be one of the three:
Kingdom Hearts 358/s Days
Harvest Moon: Animal Parade
Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks


----------



## zookeeper

Mercenaries 2. I :heart destruction.


----------



## ecotec83

Silent hunter III with the grey wolves expansion pack of all the best user modifications. It rocks!!


----------



## Cerberus

Infexxion said:


> Great games. Both visually stunning.
> 
> I am currently playing Uncharted 2 and Assassin's Creed 2 with some Modern Warfare 2 every now and then. I'm playing my PS3 until I get some cash to renew my Xbox Live. Also I have rented Ratchet & Clank Future Tools Of Destruction from GameFly so hopefully itll be here tomorrow.


Yeah, they were both great games. I was a bit dissapointed with Killzone 2's length though. It only took me six and a half hours to beat. I'll undoubtedly play through it a couple more times though because it's a lot of fun. However, I would be pretty annoyed had I paid full price for it.


----------



## sherrycoke

I'm playing Assassins Creed 1 & 2 at the moment on the xbox. They're friggin awse!


----------



## zookeeper

Arkham Asylum to try out my new windows 7 install.


----------



## Yverinrey

Grand Theft Auto III and Kingdom Hearts


----------



## miniman45

Cod:MW2, Dragon Age, Rockband, and Cod:WaW (for nazi zombies :b)


----------



## Pen_is_mightier

While not playing exactly, I was thinking of purchasing BlazBlue. Has anyone here played it? And if so, is it worth my money?


----------



## FBH

I've been working my way through Donkey Kong Country 2: Diddy's Kong Quest, playing some Zeus: Master of Olympus and I've been racing in some Forza Motorsport 3 lately.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

River City Ransom EX


----------



## papaSmurf

FBH said:


> I've been working my way through Donkey Kong Country 2: Diddy's Kong Quest,


Great game, or the best game? I think the answer is fairly obvious.


----------



## sacred

Logan X said:


> River City Ransom EX


haha awesome. it looks like there are some new fighting techniques in that version. the best thing about that game was fighting your co-op partner at the end. you and your buddy fighting side by side throughout he entire game and then suddenly out of nowhere at the end youre forced to fight each other to the death.

im playing metal gear solid 4. i think im pretty close to the end. im at the shadow mosses facility and just took out cry wolf with a **** load of claymores and dsr sniper shots to the head. i like this game so much i went out and bought all the other core metal gear games including portable ops for the psp.


----------



## zookeeper

sacred said:


> haha awesome. it looks like there are some new fighting techniques in that version. the best thing about that game was fighting your co-op partner at the end. you and your buddy fighting side by side throughout he entire game and then suddenly out of nowhere at the end youre forced to fight each other to the death.


Is it still a spoiler if the game's 20 years old?


----------



## sacred

i dont think so. even 20 years ago people wernt playing river city ransom for its story.


----------



## Squid24

Right now it's Hearts of Iron 3 and some hockey manager.


----------



## Colhad75

Burnout Paradise on my PS3.


----------



## My911GT2993

EWR 4.2 

*tumbleweed blows past as the bell chimes*


----------



## Scrub-Zero

sacred said:


> haha awesome. it looks like there are some new fighting techniques in that version. the best thing about that game was fighting your co-op partner at the end. you and your buddy fighting side by side throughout he entire game and then suddenly out of nowhere at the end youre forced to fight each other to the death.


There's new techniques and slightly improved graphic(colors anyway)
The game is so much easier though. To get about the same difficulty as the original you need to play the EX version on hard. And your AI partner is dumb as hell. Don't line up to him while you fight or he will eventually throw something right in your face :lol

Some weapons like the chain have been improved. It has a longer reach now(kinda like the Castlevania whip) And you can keep hitting dudes when they're lying on the ground(don't remember being able to do that in the original)

It's on Gameboy advance in case you didn't know. I play it on an emulator for full screen 

--------------------------------

I'm playing Final Fantasy IX.
It's nice to be able to play this game on an emulator. It looks so much better than on playstation with higher resolution. Not that i care about graphics much, but if i can make a game easier on the eyes, why not?


----------



## Pen_is_mightier

Tell me that's not awesome.


----------



## zookeeper

Squid24 said:


> Right now it's Hearts of Iron 3 and some hockey manager.


I bought HOI 3 but I haven't had a chance to get to it yet. Good? Not so good? What's the word?


----------



## erasercrumbs

Warhammer Online, Dragon Age: Origins, and Dead Space: Extraction.


----------



## path0gen

WoW and Diablo 2 mostly. Hopefully my PsP will see some action after Christmas. It's such a beautiful and under-utilized piece of machinery.


----------



## Cerberus

Uncharted: Drake's Fortune

Damn. I'm not sure whether I like uncharted or uncharted 2 more. They're both two of the greatest games I've played, among others.


----------



## Zeddicus

World of Retcraft. Might switch to WAR sometime soon.


----------



## Rixy

Im gonna go rent Assassin's Creed II tomorrow. It seems like what Assassin's Creed 1 should have been. Also, Italy is awesome :b

I should probably get around to playing Ocarina of Time too...


----------



## Tusenskona

Lately...
I've been playing a lot of Call of duty Modern Warfare 2. 

BOOM! HEADSHOT!

But i haven't had much interest in games lately. I have my ups and down. I'm like RAH addicted to.. eh whatever!
:]


----------



## Pen_is_mightier

Rixy said:


> I should probably get around to playing Ocarina of Time too...


Yes, yes you should.


----------



## zookeeper

I'm in an RTS mood so I just installed Men of War & CoH:ToV.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Front Mission 3


----------



## lazy

Dragon Age: Origins for PC.


----------



## HTF

haven't really been playing as much as i used to, i guess there are just not really any games that are interesting me right now, though i do plan on getting call of duty modern warfare maybe tomarrow.


----------



## HTF

wow i just saw the modern warfare 2 prestige edition, wow, thtas awesome, wish i had an extra $150 laying around so i could get those cool Night vision goggles lol.


----------



## TimeisAllAround

Left 4 Dead. The first one, I finally got it!
It's pretty addicting!


----------



## zookeeper

SWAT 4 again. It's awesomeness.


----------



## FBH

lazy said:


> Dragon Age: Origins for PC.


Just beat this. Pretty awesome game. I guess I missed a lot though, because I'm only 49% of the way done with it...



HTF said:


> wow i just saw the modern warfare 2 prestige edition, wow, thtas awesome, wish i had an extra $150 laying around so i could get those cool Night vision goggles lol.


I've heard those NVGs are cheaply made. They work, but no better than a toy you can buy at Toys'R'Us, and they don't look very convincing in real life.


----------



## Rixy

Beat Assassin's Creed II the other day. Surprisingly easy game but it was still awesome, it was the game I always wanted from the first one really. Good story, good pace, good setting, good gameplay (combat was a bit iffy with the swords) It was by no means perfect but it was still good. Now I've moved on to Tekken 6 and Resident Evil 5. Not sure if I'll be done with those by the time Bayonetta and Dante's Inferno come out but I can give it a try...


----------



## illlaymedown

Just got done with an awesome replay of Castlevania: SOTN(hence the avi)I am currently replaying Final Fantasy VIII. I love this game sooooooooo much <3


----------



## carefree

Phoenix87 said:


> It's much better than Fable 1!


sweet. looks like im buying a 360 then! yay.

you know what i miss, old school mario and banjo kazooie. lol. so many memories of playing that when i was little. oh and bad fur day. good ol' n64


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Suikoden II.

Very good game


----------



## SOME

I'm playing Perfect Dark

I'm trying to beat the game on Perfect agent and do the speed runs.

"You shouldn't have come here, girl" *pow*


----------



## FBH

SOME said:


> I'm playing Perfect Dark
> 
> I'm trying to beat the game on Perfect agent and do the speed runs.
> 
> "You shouldn't have come here, girl" *pow*


Quite possibly the best game ever made, in my opinion. So far ahead of it's time. I wish I still had my N64 :\


----------



## Cerberus

Demon's Souls

Awesome game. It can be very punishing and difficult, but it's also addictive and fun.


----------



## galt

Dragon Age: Origins and Quake Live


----------



## spacemanspiff

Gears of War 2 and Ninja Gaiden 2. A little SoulCalibur 4 every now and again.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Classic Doom 3.

It's a remake of Doom for Doom 3.
Pretty damn good and fun too.


----------



## zookeeper

Jade Empire


----------



## shadowmask

Devil May Cry


----------



## erasercrumbs

Donkey Konga. Specifically, I'm repeatedly playing through the song "Whip It" by Devo.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Abandon All hope in Hell(Doom 3 mods)

It's very good, and very hard too. Not much ammo and big demons.
I was playing it yesterday and went a bit overboard with using ammo, then out of the blue comes two hell knights and i only had the hand gun left...yeah. I conserve ammo now :lol


----------



## Franky

Fallout 3 and all the expansion packs


----------



## Kwinnky

Plants vs. Zombies


----------



## MindOverMood

Fable II


----------



## origami potato

The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks  

Can't wait for Bioshock 2!!


----------



## Judi

Persona 4 and Mother 3.
Both great so far <3


----------



## Cheesecake

Modern Warfare 2. It's pretty fun.


----------



## erasercrumbs

I'm playing some Indie Xbox Live games - specifically, Dungeon Adventure, Twin Blades, and all three of the Arkedo Series entries. I had no idea there was such quality Indie stuff on Xbox Live!

I especially recommend Arkedo Series 03 - Pixel! It's really beautiful.


----------



## PsyKat

The Maw and Pokemon Platinum... until Mass Effect 2 comes out that is


----------



## My911GT2993

erasercrumbs said:


> I'm playing some Indie Xbox Live games - specifically, Dungeon Adventure, Twin Blades, and all three of the Arkedo Series entries. I had no idea there was such quality Indie stuff on Xbox Live!
> 
> I especially recommend Arkedo Series 03 - Pixel! It's really beautiful.


Xbox Indy games are cool, I think they're under-rated.
They remind me of old retro classics, but with the graphics upgraded!


----------



## Ambivert

"Dragon Age: Origins" and "Star Wars: Knights of the republic"


----------



## Chrysalii

The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess (Gamecube version)
I already beat the Wii version, wanted to try the version it was designed for.


----------



## IcoRules

Harvest Moon: Animal Parade and Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks


----------



## Mc Borg

Silent Hill: Shattered Memories

This game has blown my mind. It's a perfect example of how the Wii should be used.


----------



## Eyes Wide Terrified

Torchlight, one of the most addictive games I've ever played. I'm also working through this list of flash/indie games: http://www.critical-distance.com/2009/12/24/99-free-games-from-2009/


----------



## spiderling

Mc Borg said:


> Silent Hill: Shattered Memories
> 
> This game has blown my mind. It's a perfect example of how the Wii should be used.


I agree, it's a great game with some cool (sorry, pun) ideas, like the psychological profile and how it alters the experience. I'm curious, have you played the original Silent Hill?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Eyes Wide Terrified said:


> Torchlight, one of the most addictive games I've ever played.


Thats what I'm playing right now and I'm very impressed. Awesome game. 
I can't wait until they add the multiplayer, or mmo?

Oh and the guy who came up with the idea of sending your pet in town to sell your equips deserves a huge bonus on his pay. Great idea.


----------



## Mc Borg

spiderling said:


> I agree, it's a great game with some cool (sorry, pun) ideas, like the psychological profile and how it alters the experience. I'm curious, have you played the original Silent Hill?


The only downside is how there are no weapons in nightmare. =[

But actually, I had the game, but found it extremely confusing back when I was a kid.... so I didn't get very far. lol


----------



## quietgal

Borderlands


----------



## Rixy

Darksiders.


----------



## nightrain

The World Ends with You


----------



## Cheesecake

Fallout 3. I headed out of Megaton and I'm going to that radio station. I killed a Super Mutant while heading over there =)


----------



## papaSmurf

Diddy Kong Racing! Friggin' jerkface walrus.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dungeon Fighter Online.

Here's a vid of me playing 






lol, you can hear me say "cool" in the end because i didn't know my mic was plugged in lol. I was just happy to get a decent weapon for my priest.


----------



## nightrain

papaSmurf said:


> Diddy Kong Racing! Friggin' jerkface walrus.


I love that game :clap


----------



## mrbojangles

fight night round 4. what a terrible game, i dont know why guys even bother playing if there just going to throw one punch per round and just run the whole fight.


----------



## papaSmurf

Chase Goose - http://www.kongregate.com/games/Hideous/chase-goose

This game is brilliant, though my hand kind of hurts now.


----------



## Genelle

Fallout 3

Addicted!


----------



## Judi

Mother 3


----------



## erasercrumbs

nightrain said:


> I love that game :clap


It's fun, and a really great idea, but I wish the characters were more balanced. My favorite was the Kremling guy, and he stinks!


----------



## papaSmurf

erasercrumbs said:


> It's fun, and a really great idea, but I wish the characters were move balanced. My favorite was the Kremling guy, and he stinks!


It's all about Tiptup the Turtle yo.


----------



## TurningPoint

Playing Skate 2 on PS3. I'm so wanting to play more Fallout 3 even though I've already platinumed it. Looking forward to White Knight Chronicles Feb 02~!


----------



## GrimedMechanic86

Genelle said:


> Fallout 3
> 
> Addicted!


Oh you'll have fun once you find the haunted building!


----------



## TurningPoint

GrimedMechanic86 said:


> Oh you'll have fun once you find the haunted building!


OH Man. That was one of the later places I found. Creeeeepy ghoulies


----------



## userabuser

manhunt and dynasty warriors 5 ps2.


----------



## duskyy

Mass Effect 2. Amazing so far...


----------



## renegade disaster

today and yesterday i've been playing machinarium (sp?). I don't usually play many puzzlers ,thought I'd give this one a shot, quite like it but I keep going into the tips instead of trying to figure parts out!


----------



## mrbojangles

thepretender said:


> Mass Effect 2. Amazing so far...


yeah i have heard it is from everyone ive talked to so far. i have never really been into rpg's though, but i might be willing to give this one a try. i need to fix my 360 first though.


----------



## gilberto

Namco x Capcom
World of Warcraft
Final Fantasy 10


----------



## zookeeper

Supreme Commander & Red Faction: Guerilla


----------



## low

None really at the moment. Log in WoW for 5 minutes a day, transmute and ah. Raid twice a week, extremely boring. Don't feel like playing it anymore just doing it incase I fall behind and want to play it in the future. Twisted logic really I know.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Neverwinter Nights 2. I miss playing D&D so much.


----------



## HTF

Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 ps3


----------



## Cerz

I'm playing Virtua Tennis 2009 on the ps3 trying to get my pro to rank number 1. It's pretty time consuming but fun.


----------



## fingertips




----------



## gorbulas

low said:


> None really at the moment. Log in WoW for 5 minutes a day, transmute and ah. Raid twice a week, extremely boring. Don't feel like playing it anymore just doing it incase I fall behind and want to play it in the future. Twisted logic really I know.


i did that for Ultima Online for about 2 years once a month. i finally convinced myself that I am never coming back and stopped.

back on topic.
im playing a variety of games
Team Fortress 2
Trackmania Nations Forever
Allods Online (not actively playing currently but waiting for OB to start)
League of Legends (trying it out now, seems fun!)


----------



## slkjao

rofl fingertips dune!? im playing elder scrolls oblivion...i wish i had fall out 3 and dragon age. Anyone else hugely disappointed by mass effect 1? its why i dont want to play 2


----------



## papaSmurf

fingertips said:


>


There's a Dune video game? What is this madness?


----------



## Kwinnky

fingertips said:


>


Ah, DOS.


----------



## Unlikely hero

forza motorsport 3


----------



## fingertips

papaSmurf said:


> There's a Dune video game? What is this madness?


there are many! this is the first one.


----------



## origami potato

Bioshock!


----------



## justiss282

Just started on Fallout 3


----------



## erasercrumbs

nightrain said:


>


I just picked this up last night!


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

*


----------



## erasercrumbs

irishK said:


> Super Mario Wii :roll  Tha's kind of embarressing. It's kind of cool though because I liked the old one for SNES and I dont play any games now really


If you don't mind my asking, why is that embarrassing? As a series, Mario games are perhaps the best ever made. In fact, I'd say folks that don't like Super Mario Bros. 3 aren't video game fans at all!


----------



## citizenerased1987

Tiger woods pga tour 10 on wii, about the only excercise i get is swinging that club.


----------



## Ambivert

citizenerased1987 said:


> Tiger woods pga tour 10 on wii, about the only excercise i get is swinging that club.


Is there also a bonus round where you get to lay as many hookers as possible?


----------



## Infexxion

Last night I downloaded the Heavy Rain demo and the Aliens Vs. Predator demo. Both games are awesome, and both come out this month. Hopefully I can get enough cash to get both of them. But I also want MAG, Bad Company 2, and Dante's Inferno. Grr. So many good games!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Infexxion said:


> Last night I downloaded the Heavy Rain demo and the Aliens Vs. Predator demo. Both games are awesome, and both come out this month. Hopefully I can get enough cash to get both of them. But I also want MAG, Bad Company 2, and Dante's Inferno. Grr. So many good games!


Aliens vs predator looks real good. I was kinda disappointed to see only one or two trophy kills per race(maybe there's more?). I bet that will get old pretty fast. But the rest of the game looks amazing. I was hoping no less after a gem like AVP2.

They made a lot of good changes to the predator(like how he jumps)
I thought he was a little clumsy in AVP2.

The good weapon remains too, like the awesome disk, combi-stick and shoulder cannon. I bet it's not hard to guess which race i love the most


----------



## erasercrumbs

nightrain said:


> Awesome! I'm really enjoying it so far


Me too. The graphics and atmosphere of it are making me feel wistful.


----------



## IcoRules

Dead Space and Harvest Moon: Animal Parade. Loving both!


----------



## Ambivert

Just beat mass effect 2, now I have no games to play. The Dragon Age xpack is coming out in a month, so time to...do other activities hmm


----------



## kenny87




----------



## renegade disaster

ut99 + enbseries mod + s3tc high & extreme end textures :yes.I've fallen in love with unreal tournament again!


----------



## userabuser

ill be playing bioshock 2 in the next few hours.


----------



## quietgal

Halo 3


----------



## Paper Samurai

recently complete Mirror's Edge (in two days :um:boogie)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Lost Planet: Colonies

kind of boring so far.


----------



## erasercrumbs

I broke down and finally picked up the first Left 4 Dead. Thus far, I'm extremely intimidated by it...the first time I have someone screeching into their headset that I'm a worthless noob, I think I'll probably not want to try it again.


----------



## delirium

Castle Fight, a mod for WarCraft III: TFT. I suck at it.


----------



## papaSmurf

Neptune's Pride:

http://np.ironhelmet.com/

Seems like a much simpler, free game of Civilization, except you can play it in 5 minute intervals. I used to love Civ in Jr. High, so it's been pretty fun so far!

If anyone from SAS wants to join a game, let me know and we can get something organized.


----------



## Miwo

Mass Effect 2....

Just finished my first playthrough on Veteren with Paragon character. All I can say is best game I have played in a long time 

Now playing as Renegade Vanguard on Hardcore difficulty. Will try Insanity after this playthrough


----------



## Fuzzy Logic

I just started playing ME2 yesterday. I am a little disapointed to be honest, Bioware seemed to have dumbed it down quite a lot. The leveling system is much simpler, there's no loot and gear to trade, no real equipment management... It seems that they have have crippled the RPG aspect of them. Now it's just really another third person shooter.


----------



## Judi

Anyone played Braid? I just finished it, the ending freakes me out alittle :S


----------



## shadowmask

Metal Gear 2: Solid Snake

I'll probably get bored of it in a day or two, then move onto something else....then get bored with that...and on and on....


----------



## Meee

Fuzzy Logic said:


> I just started playing ME2 yesterday. I am a little disapointed to be honest, Bioware seemed to have dumbed it down quite a lot. The leveling system is much simpler, there's no loot and gear to trade, no real equipment management... It seems that they have have crippled the RPG aspect of them. Now it's just really another third person shooter.


I'm playing ME2 as well. I like the changes - yeah I guess you could say it's 'dumbing down', but personally I think they've just removed all the stuff that didn't really work. The loot system in ME was awful compared to most games, and maybe this one is a little lacking in variety but it's on a par with games like The Witcher and that was pretty damn good.

And it's really not just another third person shooter. Compare the story and choices in this game to the.. well.. everything in Gears of War 2 - it's no contest.



Miwo said:


> Mass Effect 2....
> 
> Just finished my first playthrough on Veteren with Paragon character. All I can say is best game I have played in a long time


Yeah, it's good  Actually I've not played it this week since it's too addictive and i wasn't sleeping enough heh.



Judi said:


> Anyone played Braid? I just finished it, the ending freakes me out alittle :S


Yes! I bought it on the day of release, I thought it was really really good. Yeah the ending is really weird, but pretty clever.


----------



## Cepp

erasercrumbs said:


> I broke down and finally picked up the first Left 4 Dead. Thus far, I'm extremely intimidated by it...the first time I have someone screeching into their headset that I'm a worthless noob, I think I'll probably not want to try it again.


Stick with it mate, it's tons of fun when you get into it. The next time someone gets uppity just tell them to go **** themselves and mute them.

Or shoot them :b

If you have the Steam version add me (username: Duouk2000) and I'll play with you if you want, should help you ease into it more.


----------



## kenny87

I have beat dragon quest II so now I will move onto III soon, I hope, as soon as I get all this work done I've been putting off.


----------



## Deathinmusic

Mass Effect 2 here as well. I'm not too far into it yet. It's good but so far not as awesome as the reviews made it seem like. Maybe I prefer the deeper RPG elements which were removed since the first game. Oh well. I'm sure it's still awesome. It's Bioware.


----------



## papaSmurf

Robot Unicorn Attack:

http://games.adultswim.com/robot-unicorn-attack-twitchy-online-game.html

So amazing!


----------



## Cepp

I picked up SimCity 2000 SE for £1 at a charity shop! Been playing it for the past couple of hours and still love it to bits.


----------



## ironheart

Sega Megadrive Collection - 360.

I'd forgotten quite how good the Sonic games were in their heyday.:clap


----------



## zookeeper

This Valentine's day I have a hot date with my new PS3, so I'm spending all weekend playing guitar hero and metal gear solid 4.


----------



## Blue Tyde

I just beat BioShock 2 for the PS3 a couple days ago. The game itself seemed like a rehash of the first one... SOO I'm gonna trade it in and buy Dragon Age or Demon Souls dont know which (Maybe someone can ifluence me?) And FF13 when it comes out.


----------



## Paper Samurai

ironheart said:


> Sega Megadrive Collection - 360.
> 
> I'd forgotten quite how good the Sonic games were in their heyday.:clap





Cepp said:


> I picked up SimCity 2000 SE for £1 at a charity shop! Been playing it for the past couple of hours and still love it to bits.


Yay for the retro love-in :clap I've just downloaded (legally) a copy of Warcraft III - reign of chaos. Some very good old-fashioned RTS magic right there lol. I did this mostly because there is such a lack of good strategy games at the moment, Sins of a Solar Empire was the most recent disappointment


----------



## mrbojangles

i have to play civilization 4 on my pc now since my xbox got the red rings.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Paper Samurai said:


> Yay for the retro love-in :clap I've just downloaded (legally) a copy of Warcraft III - reign of chaos. Some very good old-fashioned RTS magic right there lol. I did this mostly because there is such a lack of good strategy games at the moment, Sins of a Solar Empire was the most recent disappointment


Have you ever tried Galactic Civilizations II? There's a version called the Ultimate Edition that comes with all the expansions. It's a great deal.


----------



## HTF

waitin on my ps3 to download the new Heavy Rain Demo!


----------



## Zeddicus

Paper Samurai said:


> Yay for the retro love-in :clap I've just downloaded (legally) a copy of Warcraft III - reign of chaos. Some very good old-fashioned RTS magic right there lol. I did this mostly because there is such a lack of good strategy games at the moment, Sins of a Solar Empire was the most recent disappointment


Ever try Supreme Commander? It's probably the best RTS I've ever played.


----------



## Judi

Meee said:


> Yes! I bought it on the day of release, I thought it was really really good. Yeah the ending is really weird, but pretty clever.


Now that I've gotten over the shock of the ending, I think the execution is brilliant. Plus it can be interpreted in different ways that's even more shocking! I'll probaly replay it someday.


----------



## TheCanadian1

Been playing Mass Effect 2, and will be getting Tropico 3 tomorrow.

This week I tried playing Alone in the Dark, and Prince of Persia, but both games suck!


----------



## Paper Samurai

Will definitely do a bit of research on those strategy game recommendations guys


----------



## papaSmurf

Still playing Neptune's Pride, except I now have 5 games going simultaneously. Am slowly going insane.


----------



## slkjao

papaSmurf said:


> Still playing Neptune's Pride, except I now have 5 games going simultaneously. Am slowly going insane.


Dude that is unhealthy


----------



## AussiePea

Dusted off my steering wheel and playing rFactor again!! Love my racing sims. Also playing Battlefield Bad Company 2 for a bit of fun.


----------



## Catty

Grand Theft Auto Liberty City.
Before then I had fun playing Blood Rayne.


----------



## renegade disaster

resident evil 0


----------



## quietgal

Civilization III


----------



## slkjao

quietgal said:


> Civilization III


This is a classic


----------



## erasercrumbs

I've given myself freely to Pokemon Puzzle League; I'd forgotten how glorious it is. If you've never played it or any other rendition of Tetris Attack, download it onto your Wii at the first opportunity.


----------



## Tristram

Just beat Mass Effect 2. It simply cannot be stressed enough how completely remarkable the game is in every way.

For some reason I chose to not import my level 45 vanguard from ME1 (big mistake, still don't know how I managed to do that), but looking back I don't feel like it had much of an effect on the overall experience. Perhaps immersion suffered a bit, as I kept thinking "no, that's not how it went back then". But otherwise no harm done. Still, I'll probably do another playthrough of ME1 just to get a perfect character to play ME2 with later on. I ended up hating the appearance of my original Shepard in ME1, so I didn't really get attached to the character. Hopefully a marathon of ME1 and 2 will fix this and yield a Shepard I can actually care about.


----------



## papaSmurf

slkjao said:


> Dude that is unhealthy


Hahaha yeah, it would seem that way, but it actually only takes about 20 minutes a day to manage all 5 games.


----------



## ironheart

Onto Phantasy Star 2 now but I'm not sure for how much longer. 

Never played it before so without the nostalgia factor, it does sort of expose precisely why there has been such a conscious effort to improve videogames over the past 20 years or so. 

I might just admit defeat and move straight on to PS4 as that seems to have a lot more in common with the fare that Squaresoft were churning out for the Snes in the early nineties.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

ironheart said:


> Onto Phantasy Star 2 now but I'm not sure for how much longer.
> 
> Never played it before so without the nostalgia factor, it does sort of expose precisely why there has been such a conscious effort to improve videogames over the past 20 years or so.


lol, I didn't like it much either.

Phantasy Star IV: The End of the Millennium is by far the best of the lot.


----------



## erasercrumbs

ironheart said:


> Onto Phantasy Star 2 now but I'm not sure for how much longer.
> 
> Never played it before so without the nostalgia factor, it does sort of expose precisely why there has been such a conscious effort to improve videogames over the past 20 years or so.
> 
> I might just admit defeat and move straight on to PS4 as that seems to have a lot more in common with the fare that Squaresoft were churning out for the Snes in the early nineties.


I'm actually playing through Phantasy Star II at the moment.


----------



## Fuzzy Logic

Has anyone else tried probing Uranus in Mass Effect 2?


----------



## Zeddicus

Fuzzy Logic said:


> Has anyone else tried probing Uranus in Mass Effect 2?


>.<


----------



## Zeddicus

Left 4 Dead 2, Atrium, Expert. Six hours thirty minutes, still didn't beat it. Screw that.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Freelancer.

Okay, if they made the missions more varied and you could become what you want, like a star pilot, miner, battleship captain etc this would be the best space sim out there.
It's a pretty good game as it is now though, but like i said, the missions are too much the same. Go kill this guy, capture that one, kill those guys...you know the drill.

But it's awesome to make money and buy better ships and weapons and fly out there in space.


----------



## Chrysalii

Donkey Kong Country series.


----------



## papaSmurf

Chrysalii said:


> Donkey Kong Country series.


Hooray!


----------



## gilberto

Been playing FF10 and Bioshock 2! I have so many games to play, but I always stop midway through the game and never come back to finish it.


----------



## Blackvixzin

The 'Ignore my hunger until its actually breakfast time because it'd be weird to get a meal at 3:30 am' game. :roll


----------



## gandalfthegrey

i used to be obssesed with bf2 id play strike at karkand for hour and hours and hours and fly around in the f16? on wake island pwing all but quit got bored and the new patch basically unwinded all the tricks i learnt and my aim as they changed the hit reg.


looking forward to bad company 2




oh and i really really really need to download MASS EFFECT i loved knights of the old republic on xbox and i really need to paly mass effect 2!!!


----------



## shadowmask

Legacy Of Kain: Defiance


----------



## ironheart

Logan X said:


> lol, I didn't like it much either.
> 
> Phantasy Star IV: The End of the Millennium is by far the best of the lot.


Thx, I'll have to give that a try in due course (Phantasy Star 2 has temporarily diminished my appetite for retro gaming lol).

Right now I'm back to the present playing Tekken 6.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing Eve Online. It's a good game, but i think i need to go back to school to be able to play it. So much to learn.


----------



## PsyKat

BioShock 2... and Restaurant City on FB if it counts


----------



## papaSmurf

Mario Party 3, better known as the Destroyer of Men.


----------



## PsyKat

papaSmurf said:


> Mario Party 3, better known as the Destroyer of Men.


:lol


----------



## TheCanadian1

I'm trying to secure a copy of Tropico 3. Apparently it's scarcely available in Canada.

Aside from that: COD:MW2, BF1943, T3 Demo, ME2


----------



## Cerberus

I finished Heavy Rain last night. Awesome game.


----------



## shadowmask

Metal Gear Solid. 

Before that it was Klonoa 2. Fun little platformer. It's short and pretty simplistic, but a nice relaxing distraction.


----------



## Noskat

Metroid Prime 2, on the awesome Trilogy collector's edition disk.


----------



## origami potato

I played through Bioshock 2 twice and watched it once.  I do a lot of watching these days and currently my bf is playing No More Heroes 2 and Bayonetta.  He's pumped for Other M & Super Mario Galaxy 2. Mmm videogames.


----------



## ZeroX4

Currently playing Heavy Rain and Megaman 9.


----------



## anonomousguy

right now i'm playing STALKER call of pripyat. incredible game.


----------



## TheCanadian1

comscar said:


> right now i'm playing STALKER call of pripyat. incredible game.


I've seen video's of this game on youtube... Far too frightening for me too play. That's coming from a guy that was almost too afraid to play through Condemned Criminal Origins.


----------



## anonomousguy

Phoenix87 said:


> I've seen video's of this game on youtube... Far too frightening for me too play. That's coming from a guy that was almost too afraid to play through Condemned Criminal Origins.


i know what you mean, the first game was terrifying. the last two so far aren't very scary, sadly.

though walking through the night can be creepy...


----------



## ironheart

Columns.


----------



## Cepp

I'm *not* playing on my PS3 thanks to Sony and that oh so wonderful error ¬_¬


----------



## Cerz

Fifa 10


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Eve Online. I registered for 3 month to give it a more in-depth try. It was too good a game to pass up anyway.


----------



## NotRealName

Modern Warfare 2 with some Last Remnant


----------



## Tau Sin

Starcraft 2 Beta (single player AI only atm)


----------



## TheCanadian1

Tropico 3
Just Cause 2 Demo (as of March 4th)


----------



## misunderst00d

Currently playing Monster Hunter, Drill Dozer, and Persona 3 FES.


----------



## Squirrelevant

Left 4 Dead 2 (Australian edited version )

Behold the stupidity:


----------



## TallGuy87

World of Warcraft again... This time it's level 80 or bust.


----------



## ironheart

misunderst00d said:


> Currently playing Monster Hunter, Drill Dozer, and Persona 3 FES.


Is Monster Hunter any good? I've been told it's a bit like Phantasy Star Online.

Current game - Shinobi 3.


----------



## Ambivert

Tau Sin said:


> Starcraft 2 Beta (single player AI only atm)


I want a beta key! :cry


----------



## misunderst00d

ironheart said:


> Is Monster Hunter any good? I've been told it's a bit like Phantasy Star Online.


I have never played Phantasy Star Online so I can't say if it is similar to that or not but yes, Monster Hunter is an awesome game. Definitely check the trailers out on youtube, more specifically the ones for the upcoming 'Tri' version for the Wii. It's all about going on various quests, hunting monsters, gathering items, and crafting your armor and weapons. If you are into this kind of thing, you can definitely expect the game to take out a big chunk of your time... :b


----------



## kenny87




----------



## ninjew

Mass Effect 2 and Bayonetta.


----------



## ironheart

misunderst00d said:


> I have never played Phantasy Star Online so I can't say if it is similar to that or not but yes, Monster Hunter is an awesome game. Definitely check the trailers out on youtube, more specifically the ones for the upcoming 'Tri' version for the Wii. It's all about going on various quests, hunting monsters, gathering items, and crafting your armor and weapons. If you are into this kind of thing, you can definitely expect the game to take out a big chunk of your time... :b


Well I've got buckets of spare time - being a misfit isn't ALL gloom and doom lol - but am inversely afflicted in the cash department so will have to wait a while before I can get my hands on a copy of Monster Hunter :|. 
I must say though, it is something I'm quite looking foward to now, your description has made it sound even more like PSO, and the footage I've seen thus far looks very appealing.


----------



## renegade disaster

hopefully i'll be playing battlefield bad company 2 sometime in the next few days,(when my copy arrives) looking forward to it.:boogie


----------



## jonesy0039

been playing battlefield bad company 2 the last two days... loving it


----------



## solitarymonkey

dante's inferno on the psp. it's awesome!!


----------



## AussiePea

jonesy0039 said:


> been playing battlefield bad company 2 the last two days... loving it


Same!!!


----------



## Genelle

Heavy Rain, Uncharted 2 & Call of Duty MW2, all on Playstation 3.


----------



## renegade disaster

jonesy0039 said:


> been playing battlefield bad company 2 the last two days... loving it


my copy arrived today! woohoo, been getting quite addicted!


----------



## papaSmurf

Diddy Kong Racing!


----------



## Cerberus

jonesy0039 said:


> been playing battlefield bad company 2 the last two days... loving it


Awesome game. The guns are probably the best sounding guns I've heard in an FPS.


----------



## NotRealName

Dead Space


----------



## TurningPoint

Grand Theft Auto IV and Marvel Vs. Capcom 2 today. Still needing to finish Bioshock. Playing Modern Warfare 2 mostly.


----------



## papaSmurf

This game is my favorite:


----------



## renegade disaster

:lol like it.

today i'll probably be playing a bit of quake live


----------



## ZeroX4

Currently Playing Mega Man 10.


----------



## anonomousguy

playing pokemans and super mario world for the first time ever.

good stuff


----------



## shadowmask

comscar said:


> super mario world for the first time ever.


Cool , I hope you're really enjoying it. I wish I could go back and relive my first playing it. SMW is still one of the best platformers ever, imo.

--------

I'm playing R-Type Delta right now. Hard as ****. It doesn't help that I'm terrible at shmups. :|


----------



## mrbojangles

left 4 dead 2, i dont get what the big deal is with that game, its just mindless zombie killing. it gets old after half an hour.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

mrbojangles said:


> left 4 dead 2, i dont get what the big deal is with that game, its just mindless zombie killing. it gets old after half an hour.


Thats what i keep telling myself. I don't get it either. Maybe it's more fun online with people though.


----------



## zoe the cat

Fallout 3. 
It's great but really depressing at the same time. 
(post nuclear wasteland earth)


----------



## Genelle

zoe the cat said:


> Fallout 3.
> It's great but really depressing at the same time.
> (post nuclear wasteland earth)


Yeah I was so addicted to that game, it's fantastic.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

Genelle said:


> Yeah I was so addicted to that game, it's fantastic.


Me too!

Can't wait for New Vegas :boogie


----------



## Ambivert

XxArmyofOnexX said:


> Me too!
> 
> Can't wait for New Vegas :boogie


+1. Loved Fallout 3

I'm waiting for Dragon Age: Awakening coming out this Tuesday (the expansion pack for Origins)


----------



## gothsweetchikie

Heavy Rain
Midnight Club


----------



## renegade disaster

final fantasy 13! and the game is as awesome as I anticipated


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

Same. Final Fantasy XIII on teh 360!


----------



## origami potato

Been playing Dr. Mario on the Wii with my bf. I used to kick his butt, but he has caught on. Time to train. *puts on sweatband* Let's 'ah go!


----------



## GojiraMadness

I'm also playing Final Fantasy XIII. I'm about 25 hours in and it's really starting to pick up. First FF game i've played since FF 9.


----------



## zookeeper

Dragon Age was $20 off today so I caved and bought it. It'd better be good (and I'm a little disturbed that it's even possible to knock $20 off a game).


----------



## renegade disaster

GojiraMadness said:


> I'm also playing Final Fantasy XIII. I'm about 25 hours in and it's really starting to pick up. First FF game i've played since FF 9.


I'm only a couple of hours in but i'm really liking this one, much more than 10.


----------



## redtogo72

With almost 9 hours playing FFXIII, I'm really enjoying the game. I've played most of the FF games and I can't remember liking one overall this much since FF7.

The story is linear and you don't have much of a choice on where you go. But as long as it's fun and interesting I don't mind. Grandia 2 was very linear, and that game was very good.

I think it's smart what Square has done for the more casual FF fans. Grinding has always been pretty boring. With at least the first disc, there is no grinding for xp. You can enjoy the story and learn the battle system.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

redtogo72 said:


> The story is linear and you don't have much of a choice on where you go. But as long as it's fun and interesting I don't mind. Grandia 2 was very linear, and that game was very good.


Thats one reason why i hated all the final fantasy after IX. Too linear.



redtogo72 said:


> I think it's smart what Square has done for the more casual FF fans. Grinding has always been pretty boring. With at least the first disc, there is no grinding for xp. You can enjoy the story and learn the battle system.


Well, for some people(like me) grinding is very fun and an essential part of an RPG. What's an RPG without some grinding in it?


----------



## ManderTard

Grand Theft Auto 4 and halo 3...>;D


----------



## redtogo72

Logan X said:


> Thats one reason why i hated all the final fantasy after IX. Too linear.


I thought IX was pretty linear. Though, I mainly remember each town I visited being destroyed by Kuja lol.

From what I remember, FFX-2 wasn't that linear. You could choose which area to go to to complete more missions.



Logan X said:


> Well, for some people(like me) grinding is very fun and an essential part of an RPG. What's an RPG without some grinding in it?


You don't gain levels in this game. Instead, there's a grid system like Final Fantasy X that you use points to gain new skills and stats. Every battle won gives you more points to spend. Character have multiple grids or classes and you can switch your class mid-battle. Battles are a lot of fun!

Grinding hasn't been removed. I've been told that on Disc 2 or 3 is when you can start grinding. It's just in the beginning of the game, when you have to wait for more of the grid to unlock and also when characters may learn new classes.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

redtogo72 said:


> I thought IX was pretty linear. Though, I mainly remember each town I visited being destroyed by Kuja lol.
> 
> From what I remember, FFX-2 wasn't that linear. You could choose which area to go to to complete more missions.
> 
> You don't gain levels in this game. Instead, there's a grid system like Final Fantasy X that you use points to gain new skills and stats. Every battle won gives you more points to spend. Character have multiple grids or classes and you can switch your class mid-battle. Battles are a lot of fun!
> 
> Grinding hasn't been removed. I've been told that on Disc 2 or 3 is when you can start grinding. It's just in the beginning of the game, when you have to wait for more of the grid to unlock and also when characters may learn new classes.


Well, now that i think about it, the FF series never was that free roaming to start with. Sure, you could explore the land you were on, but most of the time you needed a vehicle or chocobo to go anywhere else. Thats not very free roaming if you ask me, but even that is much better than a pre set path you can only run on.

Well, the new game looks nice and it's probably kinda fun, but I don't know, i guess i'm just fed up with the Final Fantasy franchise. I keep hoping that square-enix will make a new one that will blow me away like FFVI, FFIV, FFVII, FFVIII did, but they keep failing to impress me with each new games that come out. I think i'll just give up on them lol.


----------



## Genelle

origami potato said:


> Been playing Dr. Mario on the Wii with my bf. I used to kick his butt, but he has caught on. Time to train. *puts on sweatband* Let's 'ah go!


wow! Dr Mario on Wii? I just looked it up, and it comes out in May here, I can't wait.. I used to be obsessed when we had it on Super Nintendo 



XxArmyofOnexX said:


> Can't wait for New Vegas :boogie


omg me either!


----------



## AidanPryde

Currently i'm playing the Starcraft 2 beta, I'm not very good at it compared to the other people on b.net but it's still incredibly fun.


----------



## redtogo72

Logan X said:


> Well, the new game looks nice and it's probably kinda fun, but I don't know, i guess i'm just fed up with the Final Fantasy franchise. I keep hoping that square-enix will make a new one that will blow me away like FFVI, FFIV, FFVII, FFVIII did, but they keep failing to impress me with each new games that come out. I think i'll just give up on them lol.


I've been tired of JRPG games in general. Very few seem to be much fun to play or have a sophisticated, mature storyline. Lost Odyssey (story) and XIII (overall) have impressed me.

Do you have a 360 or PS3? Maybe just wait until FFXIII becomes cheap and try it out.



rweezer36 said:


> I hated the FFX grid system, namely because I fudged it up so bad I had to do an inane amount of grinding to get respectable characters


Hah, I haven't played that game in a while so it's hard to remember it very well. I know that I didn't buy certain spheres that allowed me to wear types of equipment that I knew I would never wear. That's about it. :x



AidanPryde said:


> Currently i'm playing the Starcraft 2 beta, I'm not very good at it compared to the other people on b.net but it's still incredibly fun.


Cool, I want to play S2 when it comes out. With the first game, I remember getting owned playing mp games. It really helps to memorize the keyboard shortcuts which is something I never learned.

I hope they fix skirmish mode, if there is one, so that the computers play fair.


----------



## ratbag

nightrain said:


> Perfect Dark and Pokemon HeartGold.


...I want to play pokemon:|


----------



## shadowmask

Super Metroid


----------



## AussiePea

nightrain said:


> Perfect Dark and Pokemon HeartGold.


zomg Perfect Dark was so awesome!!


----------



## PsyKat

Pokemon SoulSilver. Soon to be Dragons Age Origins: Awakening. =D


----------



## renegade disaster

Logan X said:


> Well, for some people(like me) grinding is very fun and an essential part of an RPG. What's an RPG without some grinding in it?


I have a bit of a love/hate thing for grinding in final fantasy.on the one hand I welcome the break and the breathers in between going back into the story in the older final fantasy games but then often I would end up become very bored with the tedium of it especially when the battle engine wasn't too advanced.I tried to replay ff7 recently and I gave up at a point on the first disc where I set aside some time to level up ,it just became too repetitive. dont get me wrong I loved ff7 its just the grinding kind of made me lose interest in the game same with 10. I had less problems with doing it when I was younger though.the linearity in 13 is a bit of a chore and I would prefer it if they put some breathers in. but I do think the battle system and the way they have made it so it keeps you on your toes is great.may be they could have put the odd sidequest or they could have kept the towns in to break things up a bit.


----------



## papaSmurf

shadowmask said:


> Super Metroid


Such a fun game!


----------



## AussiePea

PsyKat said:


> Pokemon SoulSilver. Soon to be Dragons Age Origins: Awakening. =D


Yeah looking forward to that, been playing DA again now, best.


----------



## Jurexic5

still working on mass effect 2


----------



## Josh

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat and Americas Army 3 but AA3 has so many bugs I can't stand to play it very much. The stalker series has become my favorite games.


----------



## Cerz

Just finished GTA IV and all i can say is wow. Definitely a great game.


----------



## Deathinmusic

Just finished The Secret of Monkey Island Special Edition a while ago. LucasArts adventures were so awesome... now they updated the graphics and music and added spoken dialogue. Highly recommended.


----------



## erasercrumbs

I keep telling myself I'm done with Pokemon. "I'm not shelling out any money to Darth Squirtle until Nintendo changes the forumla," I proclaim to no one in particular.

And then Nintendo releases yet another rehash of an old Pokemon game with a few cosmetic changes and not much else, and before long I find myself tempted once again.

Argh.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

shadowmask said:


> Super Metroid


One of my favorite game of all time. If i made a real top ten list, it would probably be on it. I played that game to death.

If you find it too easy you can download an expert rom that someone made. I tried it and was excited. Still was a little too easy lol, but like i said, i played that game a lot.


----------



## lazy

SimCity 4


----------



## shadowmask

Logan X said:


> If you find it too easy you can download an expert rom that someone made. I tried it and was excited. Still was a little too easy lol, but like i said, i played that game a lot.


Yeah it is pretty easy. I've been playing it casually since I was a kid, but never really got down into the finer mechanics. All these years and failed attempts later, and I still can't bomb jump to save my life :b Ridley can be a pain in the ***, but other than that it's pretty much a cakewalk.

Are you talking about Super Metroid Impossible? I know I watched a let's play series of that hack a long while back, maybe it's a different one.

As for now, I'm playing Castlevania 3.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

shadowmask said:


> Yeah it is pretty easy. I've been playing it casually since I was a kid, but never really got down into the finer mechanics. All these years and failed attempts later, and I still can't bomb jump to save my life :b Ridley can be a pain in the ***, but other than that it's pretty much a cakewalk.
> 
> Are you talking about Super Metroid Impossible? I know I watched a let's play series of that hack a long while back, maybe it's a different one.


Bomb jumping isn't so bad once you get the hang of it. It's pretty useful too.
Wall jumping is another thing speed runners use. I can do it, but i'm not good like them. I can even do the mockball trick...usually takes me a few savestate reload though lol.

I haven't tried SM impossible yet. I guess i should get it and try something new.

The Rom I'm talking about changes stats and damage. Monster do more damage to you and so does lava when it touches you. Some monster can't be killed at all and the bosses have more HP. The terrain remains the same(if i remember correctly)

here's the name of it:

Super Metroid - Expert Edition (NTSC) by Dark Knight Kain (Hack)

I can email it to you if you want to try it, but it shouldn't be hard to find.


----------



## sacred

spartan total warrior - ps2
morrowind - xbox
mass effect 2 - pc
final fantasy 13 - ps3
untold legends brotherhood of the blade - psp


----------



## origami potato

Plants Vs Zombies -I managed to finish the adventure mode today. Onto the puzzles and such next.


----------



## Emon

Metro 2033


----------



## fredbloggs02

"Sacred 2" should be arriving through mail order shortly. It's a xbox360 game just like wow that got good rating so I though what the hell I'll have it!

Right now I'm completeing bioshock for the first time.


----------



## origami potato

fredbloggs02 said:


> Right now I'm completeing bioshock for the first time.


I love this game! :yay

Been playing Plants Vs. Zombies like mad all day hahaha!!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still playing Eve Online. I finally got my first real mining barge, so i'm testing it out and earning a good amount of isk at the same time.


----------



## Jurexic5

origami potato said:


> Been playing Plants Vs. Zombies like mad all day hahaha!!


I remember being really obsessed with that game..


----------



## Genelle

I'm about to start Farcry 2
Heavy Rain
Uncharted 2
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2


----------



## Ambivert

I'm actually done everything...beat the Dragon Age: Awakeing xpack in less than a week...now have nothing to do, lol. The only thing I'm waiting for is the new Mass Effect 2 DLC pack coming up

Maybe I'll go for a breath of fresh air outside... yes air...sounds so familiar


----------



## Michael Patrick

Bioshock 2, i'm hooked on the online play, tyring to get the platinum trophy. If anyone plays online, send me a message with your psn and we'll have a gme. Cheers.


----------



## Amanda123

GOD OF WAR 3!

:boogie:yay:banana


----------



## shynesshellasucks

I've been playing some MW2, Tatsunoko vs Capcom, and Street Fighter 4. I really want to get my hands on Final Fantasy 13 but my xbox has the red ring.


----------



## Cerberus

God of War 3


----------



## Needshelp

WoW
Bad Comapny 2
HoN
bit of CSS


----------



## Pileo

Replaying Fable 2. I'm also currently playing Simcity 4 and The Movies off and on. Actually, I think I'm going to go open up Simcity right now and make a new city called 'Funky Town' because the fancy strikes me.


----------



## JS86

Modern Warfare 2


----------



## Infexxion

Got Mass Effect for the 360. I beat both games for PC but my video card sucks so there was tons of lag. Nice to play it with little to no lag, still an awesome game.


----------



## Tristram

Playing Dreamfall again. Such a special game.


----------



## moxosis

Hitman - Contracts 
Hitman - Blood Money

Recently installed them both again, I just love to sneak around and kill people.


----------



## SeekingHappiness

Tau Sin said:


> Starcraft 2 Beta (single player AI only atm)


cool man, how do you get starcraft 2 beta? do they just select a certain group of players? you must be a good player!


----------



## Reni

space channel 5 part best game ever!


----------



## erasercrumbs

I'm kind of curious as to how much different StarCraft 2 is from the first game.


----------



## TheCanadian1

Currently playing:

Just Cause 2
Tropico 3
Battlefield: Bad Company 2
Silent Hunter 5
Perfect Dark [Arcade Version]



moxosis said:


> Hitman - Contracts
> Hitman - Blood Money
> 
> Recently installed them both again, I just love to sneak around and kill people.


Super Fun!! My fav level was in Blood Money?? It's the one where you sneak around the hotel. Off the guy in the sauna or pool room. Fun Fun Fun


----------



## moxosis

Phoenix87 said:


> Currently playing:
> 
> Just Cause 2
> Tropico 3
> Battlefield: Bad Company 2
> *Silent Hunter 5*
> Perfect Dark [Arcade Version]


How is Silent Hunter 5? I used to play Silent Hunter III and it's the best simulation game I've ever played, no wonder why they keep on making them.


----------



## Dallen

reni said:


> space channel 5 part best game ever!


Up! Down! Up! Down! Chuu! Chuu! Chuu!


----------



## TheCanadian1

moxosis said:


> How is Silent Hunter 5? I used to play Silent Hunter III and it's the best simulation game I've ever played, no wonder why they keep on making them.


I went from SH3 to SH5 and to be honest I liked SH3 better. SH5 has great graphics, but they took away the main HUD and so now you have to run around the sub. Although you can pretty much do everything from the attack scope.

When I went searching for mods (you need em for SH5, morale system sucks, there are good lighting and sfx mods) I found a lot of SH players stuck with SH4.

I would recommend getting SH4 if you wanted to upgrade. Checkout videos of SH5 on youtube if you're thinking of getting it.

All around, it's a great game though. I don't regret buying it.


----------



## Cerberus

Dante's Inferno


----------



## sabueed

God of War 3, Final Fantasy XIII


----------



## gandalfthegrey

Phoenix87 said:


> Currently playing:
> 
> Just Cause 2
> Tropico 3
> Battlefield: Bad Company 2
> Silent Hunter 5
> Perfect Dark [Arcade Version]
> 
> Super Fun!! My fav level was in Blood Money?? It's the one where you sneak around the hotel. Off the guy in the sauna or pool room. Fun Fun Fun


i wonder if my laptop can handle blood money that game was so fun lol

BAD COMPANY 2 im dieing to play whyyyy wont my pc work i was the shiz on bf2


----------



## Duke of Prunes

I don't play many games, but recently I've started replaying Warcraft III on hard mode. At the last chapter of the undead campaign at the moment. I remember failing at this one so many times with a few seconds to go when I first played it.


----------



## perrin34

I just started playing Might & Magic:Clash of Heroes for the DS. It's a different style of game that I'm used to playing, but it's fun.


----------



## papaSmurf

I just recently played through this little free internet game called "Choice of Broadsides". It was really fun! It's basically just like those old "Choose Your Own Adventure" books that were popular 10-15 years ago, except with 400% less random deaths and an 18th century naval battle theme. I ended up becoming a whip-smart ship's captain with an especial skill for daring night attacks on unsuspecting ships.

There's quite a lot of reading involved, but it's well written and fast-paced. Anyways, it's playable here: http://www.choiceofgames.com/broadsides/


----------



## fingertips




----------



## papaSmurf

fingertips said:


>


....what?


----------



## UndercoverAlien

Call of Duty MW2 and Forza 3


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to playing Diablo 2 yet again.


----------



## perrin34

I'm now playing Bejeweled Twist for the DS.


----------



## david86

Right now i'm playing Silent Hill: Homecoming, I think i'm almost done with it though.


----------



## STUKINHERE10

just got God of War 3......awsome!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Eve Online
Ghouls n Ghost(hard)
Systemshock 2


----------



## david86

fallout 3


----------



## papaSmurf

Yoshi's Island, switching players every time baby Mario falls off Yoshi. Good way to spend an hour or two on a lazy Saturday.


----------



## SB13

Plants vs. Zombies


----------



## TheCanadian1

BF1943
PerfectDark (arcade version)
Just Cause 2
Battlefield: Bad Company 2


----------



## origami potato

SB13 said:


> Plants vs. Zombies


Yes yes yes!! I <3 this game!


----------



## Nathan18

Final Fantasy XIII
Modern Warfare 2
Pokemon Soul Silver (As soon as my DS arrives!)


----------



## renegade disaster

modern warfare 2 (well for another day until the trial is finished!)


----------



## redtogo72

SB13 said:


> Plants vs. Zombies


Just bought this the other day. It's a lot of fun. 
For a while, I couldn't figure out what the coffee bean card did.

I'm also playing Diablo 2 Lords of Destruction. Anyone still play this on battle.net?


----------



## Ambivert

world of warcraft, because of the new expansion coming (ugh I know I shouldn't...)


----------



## Jurexic5

Tristram said:


> Playing Dreamfall again. Such a special game.


I just got the urge to replay The Longest Journey.. 



erasercrumbs said:


> I'm kind of curious as to how much different StarCraft 2 is from the first game.


In my opinion, it feels more like Starcraft 2.0. It could be that I just don't have any interest in real time strategies anymore.

Right now, I'm really into Assassin's Creed 2.


----------



## Tristram

I'm ashamed to admit that I just got around to properly playing Half-life 2. I've had The Orange Box for a while now, and last time I tried to play HL2 I got stuck pretty early on. Now I'm near the end and it's been awesome every step of the way.


----------



## CircularThinking

Just finished Arkham, great game.

Getting my yearly urges to replay Deus Ex for the 10th time -_-


----------



## zookeeper

Mass Effect 2. I'm glad to see they replaced the super-long elevator rides with super-long loading screens. :blank


----------



## origami potato

I've been very tempted to hook up my N64 and play some Ocarina of Time & Majora's Mask... 

My dad recently brought up how much I used to kick his butt in GoldenEye 007 *laughs* The nostalgia!


----------



## Josh

Tristram said:


> I'm ashamed to admit that I just got around to properly playing Half-life 2. I've had The Orange Box for a while now, and last time I tried to play HL2 I got stuck pretty early on. Now I'm near the end and it's been awesome every step of the way.


Yeah its amazing how good a game can turn out when more effort is put into the story than into making it look pretty. All this focus on "photo realistic" graphics is really killing the content of games IMO.


----------



## Nathan18

origami potato said:


> I've been very tempted to hook up my N64 and play some Ocarina of Time & Majora's Mask...


I love the Ocarina of Time so much. I must have completed it 6 times. 

I may start it over again, actually...


----------



## renegade disaster

supreme commander 2 ,and tropico 3.


----------



## 2Talkative

I've been nerding out on my PC w/ Dragon Age... i'm so horrible at RPG games though.

I'm still playing NHL 10 on the PS3 it hasn't left my drive since the release.:teeth


----------



## sabueed

Nathan18 said:


> I love the Ocarina of Time so much. I must have completed it 6 times.
> 
> I may start it over again, actually...


IMO Ocarina of time is the best game ever made.


----------



## Ambivert

sabueed said:


> IMO Ocarina of time is the best game ever made.


Truth.


----------



## renegade disaster

tekken 6 .saving up credit to get the favourite characters some new kit!


----------



## Noir6

Team Fortress 2 (orange box)

it's so fun, but my computer barely runs it. When I build a new computer, I'm gonna kick ***. So many games I want to play, too.
Have you guys heard about All Points Bulletin? What do you think of it?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Borderlands. Kind of fun so far. A bit Too cartoony for me though.


----------



## Josh

Noir6 said:


> Team Fortress 2 (orange box)
> 
> it's so fun, but my computer barely runs it. When I build a new computer, I'm gonna kick ***. So many games I want to play, too.
> Have you guys heard about All Points Bulletin? What do you think of it?


I know what you mean for like 4 years I was stuck with a 866mhz pIII Dell special and really bad Graphics card. When I finally got the money together to build a new comp I spent like two months catching up on all the games I wanted to play lol.


----------



## Visionary

Silent Hill Homecoming 
Team fortress 2
Tekken 6
King of Fighters
Combat arms (sshhh I know)
street fighter IV


----------



## Infexxion

Mass Effect 2.


----------



## fingertips

because the aliens'll kill us if we don't kill them first.


----------



## Judi

Rock band: Beatles ^^ yay for beatles!


----------



## SusanStorm

I was playing The tales of monkey Island,but I've put gaming on hold for now since I only have access to my ****ty laptop at the moment.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Picking up Monster Hunter Tri for the Wii today. Makes me wish I didn't have the social skills of a dead sea cucumber, because it'd be an excellent excuse to finally get some use out of Wiispeak.


----------



## 3itman

Second life


----------



## Brokenx

I played Wii sports earlier


----------



## Erizal

Currently playing on Splinter Cell: Conviction, trying to get all the achievements but co-op with random people is torture on realistic.


----------



## Jurexic5

fingertips said:


> because the aliens'll kill us if we don't kill them first.


GREATEST GAME EVER!!!!!!!!!! I'm so gonna play this again, right now actually.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dragon Age: Origin. After 30 hours of play i uninstalled it off my computer. Too ****ing boring. "BUT OMG IT HAS PRETTY GRAPHIX!" heh.


----------



## ZeroX4

Mega Man 10.


----------



## Ambivert

Starcraft 2. Geez there really is almost no difference between this game and starcraft 1

Controls and mechanics are essentially the same...graphics are prettier and some new units


----------



## redtogo72

counterfeit self said:


> Starcraft 2. Geez there really is almost no difference between this game and starcraft 1
> 
> Controls and mechanics are essentially the same...graphics are prettier and some new units


lol, at least it's still fun. :b Trying to keep up with the computer is hard! Luckily, I have allies to come and save me.


----------



## papaSmurf

Hatetris. Guaranteed to drive you mad.

http://qntm.org/files/hatetris/hatetris.html


----------



## Infexxion

Just picked up Just Cause 2 and Splinter Cell: Conviction. Just Cause 2 recording and youtube uploading is sweet!


----------



## TheCanadian1

I just picked up Metro 2033. It's actually the first linear FPS I've loved!! It's got some creepy moments, but the atmosphere and environment is great!



Infexxion said:


> Just picked up Just Cause 2 and Splinter Cell: Conviction. Just Cause 2 recording and youtube uploading is sweet!


Sweet, you can record on PC? Thats awesome!!

It's such a sweet game! I only wish the vehicles handled more realistically...


----------



## imt

Spider-man: _Web of Shadows_ (360)


----------



## Infexxion

Phoenix87 said:


> I just picked up Metro 2033. It's actually the first linear FPS I've loved!! It's got some creepy moments, but the atmosphere and environment is great!
> 
> Sweet, you can record on PC? Thats awesome!!
> 
> It's such a sweet game! I only wish the vehicles handled more realistically...


Well, I got the PS3 version so I know YouTube Uploading is on that.

But if you get it for PC, recording is also easy you just need FRAPS.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Battletoads.

Trying to finish it without using savestates. I'll need practice, a lot more practice. But i made it to the snakes(level 6) on my first run without using warps. I used the crow trick to load up on lives at level 2 

Also playing Eve Online, of course. I can almost buy a brand new Raven:


----------



## Erizal

papaSmurf said:


> Hatetris. Guaranteed to drive you mad.
> 
> http://qntm.org/files/hatetris/hatetris.html


Haha, reminds me of


----------



## riverscuomo91

Haven't played FF13 since the day it came out :afr
Finished SC:Conviction though, anyone else like Chaos Theory better?


----------



## papaSmurf

Still Hatetris. My new best score is 2.


----------



## Ambivert

WoW. What a stupid game, always sucking me in. ****


----------



## Jurexic5

counterfeit self said:


> WoW. What a stupid game, always sucking me in. ****


i know... been away for a little over 3 weeks and i keep getting flashbacks. i went maybe 2 months without it before wotlk came out. i think that was the longest break. wonder how long i'll last this time. it's not like i'm spending my time any wiser now that i quit...

anywho, just finished assassin's creed 2. the series is great, but has absolutely no replay value for me.


----------



## Ewan

Call of duty 3,4,5 and 6 then can't wait until black ops!!


----------



## Cerberus

Halo Reach, Mass Effect 2, and MW2


----------



## Jcon

ufc undisputed 2009 ps3 and persona 3 portable for psp quit mw2 after 3rd prestige..


----------



## shadowmask

The final boss is such a pain in the ***. After devising and attempting numerous strategies, I managed to beat him just by sitting in the corner and spamming attacks, ironically enough.


----------



## papaSmurf

Costume Quest! It's absurdly wonderful.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

shadowmask said:


> The final boss is such a pain in the ***. After devising and attempting numerous strategies, I managed to beat him just by sitting in the corner and spamming attacks, ironically enough.


I like Magic Sword. The arcade version is fun too, but it's kind of cheating since you can add as much quarters as you want. :b


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

New vegas babyyy


----------



## macaw

Unreal. The very first one. I think it's aged pretty well. c:


----------



## Belshazzar

Braid


----------



## Stuck

XxArmyofOnexX said:


> New vegas babyyy


Hell yeah!


----------



## Rixy

Dead Rising 2. I dislike the whole time element of the game. I feel like it's rushing me. Also: LOAD TIMES. -_-"


----------



## wjc75225

I feel like I'm missing out! I haven't played a video game in a while. Sometimes I just take out my Rockband drum set and play a few songs. I haven't had much time for video games lately =/.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

Rixy said:


> Dead Rising 2. I dislike the whole time element of the game. I feel like it's rushing me. Also: LOAD TIMES. -_-"


Yeah it can get annoying... But I played the first one and was pretty similar. I'm just about done my first play through and can't wait to just ignore the story and just run around. I was a little disappointed that it's pretty much the exact same game + combo weapons but then again it wasn't a bad place to be. The game is super annoying when you first start and psycho's are all but impossible to beat with 4 health...

Once I got to lvl 15ish its been very entertaining.

I'm hesistant to get New vegas, I hear its really glitchy.


----------



## Kennnie

medal of honor


----------



## shynesshellasucks

MLB the Show 10. It beats crappy Madden 11 and Fifa 11. I think this the best sports simulation game I have played in 5-6 years.


----------



## papaSmurf

Still Demon's Souls.


----------



## origami potato

Kirby's Epic Yarn! <3 Fug yeah!


----------



## jasiony

Fallout NV and Fable 3......Both are great games.


----------



## Cvant

New vegas, Minecraft and WoW. Getting force unleashed 2 and waiting fables release for pc =((


----------



## papaSmurf

Noby Noby Boy


__
https://flic.kr/p/4787509924


----------



## Magen

odd.. i dont see people saying world of warcraft.. but yea wow ftw. 

80 mage, all 264, getting alts leveled for cata.


----------



## Infexxion

Undead Nightmare


----------



## sean88

I WISH I was playing Fable III and New Vegas, but I'm hella broke right now. Haha. :[


----------



## papaSmurf

xCarolx said:


> The World Ends with you. I think that game might be very under-rated. I don't know, but I loved it.


I've heard Good Things, but I don't have a DS. Oh well.


----------



## Judi

^ I loved TWEWY too! 

You could always get a used DS off Ebay, it's so much cheaper now (even more so when the 3ds comes out )

Meanwhile I'm playing Plants Vs. Zombies... again... on Xbox360


----------



## papaSmurf

Mirror's Edge. It's a fantastic game and a terrible game, all at the exact same time.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Osman(Cannon Dancer)


----------



## MindOverMood

Dragon Age: Origins/ Awakening.


----------



## Robot the Human

Fable 3. I can't stop playing it because there is so much to do. 

If anyone needs help with quests, and wants to do co-op let me know. I like to try and figure out things without looking up answers on the internet, so if you like to play without shortcuts and spoilers I'm your man.


----------



## fingertips

the person playing in the video is really bad at it and so am i.


----------



## papaSmurf

^Haha, I've been playing Super Crate Box as well. It's pretty fun! My high score is 91 is SFMT.


----------



## Cerberios

Berserk: The Millennium Falcon Arc and Metal Gear Solid D<<

_YEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAHH_


----------



## Emptyheart

I'm about to get C.O.D black ops from my brother 
Even tho it's not even out yet.


----------



## Colhad75

City of Wonder and Crime City on Facebook. Will gladly add people to both those games if they put through requests.

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Act Raiser.


----------



## Deathinmusic

Just started playing Red Dead Redemption. Yes I know I'm months late. It seems very cool.


----------



## LessThanThree

Fable 3. <3


----------



## Miwo

been going back to Battlefield Bad Company 2 for PC and SSFIV on PS3


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

The one where I go to bed late on a worknight.


----------



## MattFoley

mass effect 2 for the 2nd time. And running into walls playing kinect adventures


----------



## feels

I rented Heavy Rain yesterday.
Pretty psyched that I got the "best" ending on the first try. Not that the game was very difficult, but still. 
I'm playing it again, but making really poor decisions this time.


----------



## papaSmurf

I'm not really sure if this counts, but I've been messing around with Super Mario Bros. X, a free level editor for Mario-style platformers. It seems pretty great so far.

http://www.supermariobrothers.org/smbx/


----------



## shadowmask

Gargoyle's Quest 2 and Mega Man X2. 8-16 bit era was great no doubt...but I can't wait to get my PS3 back.


----------



## quietgal

Mass Effect...yay *___*


----------



## liferebooted

I pretty much just play World of Warcraft all day every day =\ I want to quit but its so hard when you don't have a life or a job due to the social anxiety, lol.


----------



## Eevee

Pokemon Crystal. :um


----------



## JustinC

Two words: StarCraft2


----------



## liferebooted

Oh man I want Sc2 and Black Ops but can't bother finding work ;(


----------



## Ambivert

Starcraft 2 + Grand theft auto 4 + Borderlands


----------



## ferrellwolf

Starcraft 2 is digital crack cocaine :banana


----------



## sean88

Fallout 3, but it may have to take the back seat tomorrow (thinking about getting Black Ops, but I'm not sure) Hmm...


----------



## CeilingStarer

New Vegas. Really enjoying it. Unfortunately playing it on PS3... which I could use keyboard/mouse.


----------



## papaSmurf

I made a level in SMBX! Y'all can get it here if you like:

http://www.mediafire.com/?z6xclrbs7s8b6ka


----------



## Ambivert

The Witcher...it ain't bad at all


----------



## lazy

Defense Grid


----------



## Cepp

COD: Black Ops and Two Worlds 2.


----------



## liferebooted

I finally just got SC2! Now if only I could figure out what the hell to do online, lol.


----------



## meh

I am playing WoW, Fallout NV and Halo Reach. I finally beat Reach by myself on legendary. That was a pain. Fallout NV is okay, but I like Fallout 3 more.


----------



## Batgirl

I'm playing Aion. Thinking of going on Guild Wars later and just run around in Elona and try to get the Elonian Grandmaster Cartographer title.


----------



## redtogo72

lazy said:


> Defense Grid


I loved that game.  Do you like most tower defense games? There are a lot of great flash tower defense games. You should try Bubble Tanks Tower Defense (there's also a newer version), Ghost Hacker, and Gemcraft Chapter 0.

...

I'm playing Allods Online, Fallout New Vegas, and Final Fantasy V.


----------



## Belshazzar

Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

liferebooted said:


> I finally just got SC2! Now if only I could figure out what the hell to do online, lol.


Send me an invite, i'll show you the ropes

JackStraw Character code 213


----------



## shynesshellasucks

The new Need for Speed game and Gran Turismo 5. Meh, neither is all that good.


----------



## EmptyRoom

Final Fantasy X, leveling out my sphere grid to the max


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

EmptyRoom said:


> Final Fantasy X, leveling out my sphere grid to the max


lol loved doing this!!

Using the xp trick or just grindin it out?


----------



## RyeCatcher86

Donkey Kong Country Returns


----------



## EmptyRoom

NaturalLogOfZero said:


> lol loved doing this!!
> 
> Using the xp trick or just grindin it out?


Xp trick, I got auto-phoenix on my equipment so taking on the Don Tonberry's a piece of cake 8)


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

EmptyRoom said:


> Xp trick, I got auto-phoenix on my equipment so taking on the Don Tonberry's a piece of cake 8)


first time I played it I thought using flee would make me lose (I was 14 and apparently retarded) so I had to grind through the entire game.

second time, I figured out the xp trick and fleeing... made the game way to easy. Only real hard part was getting below 0 on the last chocobo challenge. possible the most frustrating thing in a game ever.


----------



## silentcliche

Recettear


----------



## papaSmurf

silentcliche said:


> Recettear


I tried out the demo for Recettear but I didn't like it. Harvest Moon is more my style.

I've been playing the multiplayer for Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood. It's pretty amazing! If anyone on here has it we should definitely get together for a few stabbings sometime.


----------



## Antis

In the past week, Black Ops and Fifa 11 on PS3. On PC, Flight Simulator 2004 and Runescape.


----------



## EmptyRoom

NaturalLogOfZero said:


> first time I played it I thought using flee would make me lose (I was 14 and apparently retarded) so I had to grind through the entire game.
> 
> second time, I figured out the xp trick and fleeing... made the game way to easy. Only real hard part was getting below 0 on the last chocobo challenge. possible the most frustrating thing in a game ever.


I loathe the Chocobo challenge with a passion!!!
God, a year ago I tried to get the time limit to 0, and the closest I ever got to was a 0.06, it's infuriating. Did you ever pass it? I could never do that along with the dodging 200 lightning bolts in a row.


----------



## lucybug85

I currently play Warhammer Online (Age of Reckoning), have played WoW and Guild Wars, CS:S, TFC, TF2... many diff games, Gary's Mod.. lol the list goes on and on.


----------



## macaw

WoW and Golden Sun Dark Dawn. RPG goodness... c:


----------



## VC132

lucybug85 said:


> I currently play Warhammer Online (Age of Reckoning), have played WoW and Guild Wars, CS:S, TFC, TF2... many diff games, Gary's Mod.. lol the list goes on and on.


nice... I play 5v5 CS:S


----------



## Paper Samurai

Pokemon Black :boogie


----------



## quietgal

Resident Evil 5, playing co-op as Sheva and lovin it!


----------



## Rixy

quietgal said:


> Resident Evil 5, playing co-op as Sheva and lovin it!


High five for Sheva players :high5


----------



## Cheesecake

Red Dead Redemption. Pretty fun so far.


----------



## PandaRawr

bayonetta and resonance of fate both are really good ^^


----------



## Infexxion

Got The Force Unleashed 2 a couple weeks back, been playing it a lot, and I just picked up Star Wars: Battlefront 2 on Steam after remembering how awesome it was on PS2.


----------



## Judi

Dance central with the kinect, Golden sun: Dark dawn, and for some reason, I'm playing neopets... why the heck am I still playing neopets!? I can now understand why people are addicted to farmville =.=;;


----------



## MindOverMood

Fallout New Vegas


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

EmptyRoom said:


> I loathe the Chocobo challenge with a passion!!!
> God, a year ago I tried to get the time limit to 0, and the closest I ever got to was a 0.06, it's infuriating. Did you ever pass it? I could never do that along with the dodging 200 lightning bolts in a row.


I've beating the stupid challenge twice. I used Tidus so much that I need his celestial wep that badly. I never bothered getting the 200 lightning dodges, I think I got up to 50 and got frustrated. I never got the award for winning the blitz ball tournies either.


----------



## ValiantThor

call of duty black ops!


----------



## Sanctus

God of war : Ghost of Sparta
Soul Calibur Broken Destiny
Stronghold Kingdoms
Dragon age


----------



## Nathan Talli

League of Legends........... so addicting...


----------



## Rizo

Nathan Talli said:


> League of Legends........... so addicting...


I used to play that, moved to HoN now. I didn't game much after N64/PSX era, but I did play DoTA a ton.


----------



## Ambivert

World of warcraft cataclysm expack....lol


----------



## Belshazzar

Crappy flash tower defense games.


----------



## liso

I recently took out my old gameboy advance SP and currently playing Yoshi's Island and The Sims. I missed my gameboy dearly.


----------



## AlisonWonderland

Maplestory and guild wars


----------



## heroin

The new Fallout.

Or at least I *was* playing it. Can't even motivate myself to play computer games.

Besides, I wanted it to be much more violent than it is. It kind of bored me at times.


----------



## cgj93

Red Dead Redemption on xbox 360, great game!


----------



## Infexxion

I'm almost a decade late on this one, but Knights Of The Old Republic. Great game, and despite the fact that the plot twist has been spoiled for me (>.<) I am still enjoying it. Bioware is one of my favorite game devs for sure.


----------



## 2Talkative

Ya Kotor !


----------



## mindsanitizer

Call of duty black ops ps3. Bout to try redident evil gold with move motion, that or killzone 3 if I can get my hands on.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Elderscroll IV: Oblivion, with loads of mods.

here's my list:

Oblivion.esm
Jog_X_Mod.esm
Francesco's Leveled Creatures-Items Mod.esm
Francesco's Optional New Items Add-On.esm
Francesco's Optional New Creatures Add-On.esm
Armamentarium.esm
No Lights Flicker.esm
HrmnsOblivionScriptOptimizationv1.0.esp
Unofficial Oblivion Patch.esp
UOP Vampire Aging & Face Fix.esp
DLCShiveringIsles.esp
Unofficial Shivering Isles Patch.esp
LoadingScreens.esp
LoadingScreensSI.esp
Natural_Weather_HDR_by_Max_Tael.esp
no_wind-2578.esp
PCSoundSarevok.esp
1DeadlyShadows.esp
diversegrasses.esp
P1DrobesOver.esp
Rock Remover - Underwater.esp
Guild Map Markers.esp
Expanded Hotkeys and Spell Delete v1.0.esp
ACCCGR SI.esp
ArmamentariumVendors.esp
Nicoroshi Creations DW Light.esp
Nicoroshi Creations DW heavy.esp
Thieves Arsenal.esp
Fran Armor Add-on.esp
Fran_Lv30Item_Maltz.esp
Francesco's Optional Files.esp
Daggerfall NPCs.esp
Ivellon.esp
007 Market district fps boost.esp
goldenarrowarcheryshopfixedprices.esp
DBContinuedBeta 0.7.esp
thievery.esp
VaultsofCyrodiil.esp
100% Harvest Chance.esp
Bag of Holding.esp
P1DkeyChain.esp
Toggleable Quantity Prompt.esp
GalerionTrueUnarmored-v20.esp
Quest Award Leveling SI.esp
Quest Award Leveller.esp
Alternate Start Revamped.esp
RealisticForceMedium.esp
ConduitMagic.esp
Mark & Recall.esp
PJs Spell Compendium - Spell Requirements.esp
SupremeMagicka.esp
SM_ShiveringIsles.esp
SM_EnchantStaff.esp
SM_Scrolls.esp
SM_SigilStone.esp
MidasSpells.esp
SM Combat Hide.esp
Deadlier Traps.esp
Thievery_Normal_Thrill.esp
RenGuardOverhaul.esp
'Eagle Eye' Realistic Archery v1.0 Fixed.esp
Enter The Shinobi - Coors916.esp
All+5AttributeModifiers.esp
Let There Be Darkness - Cyrodiil + SI.esp
Beautiful People.esp
[GFX]_Initial_Glow-all.esp
Streamline 2.1.esp
SPTDiverseGuards-Combined-AllRaces.esp
Better Staff of Worms.esp
akaviriimports.esp
PTMudwater.esp
The Fast Travel Mod.esp
Nords With Beards.esp
Diverse Dungeons - Intense Color v.1.05.esp


----------



## quietgal

Logan X said:


> Elderscroll IV: Oblivion, with loads of mods.
> 
> here's my list:
> 
> Oblivion.esm
> Jog_X_Mod.esm
> Francesco's Leveled Creatures-Items Mod.esm
> Francesco's Optional New Items Add-On.esm
> Francesco's Optional New Creatures Add-On.esm
> Armamentarium.esm
> No Lights Flicker.esm
> HrmnsOblivionScriptOptimizationv1.0.esp
> Unofficial Oblivion Patch.esp
> UOP Vampire Aging & Face Fix.esp
> DLCShiveringIsles.esp
> Unofficial Shivering Isles Patch.esp
> LoadingScreens.esp
> LoadingScreensSI.esp
> Natural_Weather_HDR_by_Max_Tael.esp
> no_wind-2578.esp
> PCSoundSarevok.esp
> 1DeadlyShadows.esp
> diversegrasses.esp
> P1DrobesOver.esp
> Rock Remover - Underwater.esp
> Guild Map Markers.esp
> Expanded Hotkeys and Spell Delete v1.0.esp
> ACCCGR SI.esp
> ArmamentariumVendors.esp
> Nicoroshi Creations DW Light.esp
> Nicoroshi Creations DW heavy.esp
> Thieves Arsenal.esp
> Fran Armor Add-on.esp
> Fran_Lv30Item_Maltz.esp
> Francesco's Optional Files.esp
> Daggerfall NPCs.esp
> Ivellon.esp
> 007 Market district fps boost.esp
> goldenarrowarcheryshopfixedprices.esp
> DBContinuedBeta 0.7.esp
> thievery.esp
> VaultsofCyrodiil.esp
> 100% Harvest Chance.esp
> Bag of Holding.esp
> P1DkeyChain.esp
> Toggleable Quantity Prompt.esp
> GalerionTrueUnarmored-v20.esp
> Quest Award Leveling SI.esp
> Quest Award Leveller.esp
> Alternate Start Revamped.esp
> RealisticForceMedium.esp
> ConduitMagic.esp
> Mark & Recall.esp
> PJs Spell Compendium - Spell Requirements.esp
> SupremeMagicka.esp
> SM_ShiveringIsles.esp
> SM_EnchantStaff.esp
> SM_Scrolls.esp
> SM_SigilStone.esp
> MidasSpells.esp
> SM Combat Hide.esp
> Deadlier Traps.esp
> Thievery_Normal_Thrill.esp
> RenGuardOverhaul.esp
> 'Eagle Eye' Realistic Archery v1.0 Fixed.esp
> Enter The Shinobi - Coors916.esp
> All+5AttributeModifiers.esp
> Let There Be Darkness - Cyrodiil + SI.esp
> Beautiful People.esp
> [GFX]_Initial_Glow-all.esp
> Streamline 2.1.esp
> SPTDiverseGuards-Combined-AllRaces.esp
> Better Staff of Worms.esp
> akaviriimports.esp
> PTMudwater.esp
> The Fast Travel Mod.esp
> Nords With Beards.esp
> Diverse Dungeons - Intense Color v.1.05.esp


 holy cow.

I just have the Natural Environments one, and one I made myself that just put in a working fireplace in the Bruma house.

Just finished the main quest recently, but still got shivering isles and knights of nine.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

^most of those are awesome mods.

supreme magicka makes playing a mage really fun, and it's very balanced. You wont feel like you're a killing machine, but you will stand your own agains't anything. It doesn't make you overpowered, no more than how ovepowered you can be with a sword or blunt weapon in vanilla oblivion. Because of this mod i'm really careful around conjurers in dungeons now. You can summon more creature as your level raises. 3 at Master conjurer. Summon 3 clanfear and watch them tear up enemies lol.
And it works with shivering Isles too, so you get SI summons and nice spells.

Daggerfall NPC adds classes from DF among the dungeons and bandit camps. Really fun not to fight only bandits now. You get warriors, crusaders, mages, assassins etc. I won't even play a new game without this mod.

Diverse Dungeons - intense colors adds tint of different colors to dungeons and caves. It's random too, so the colors are always different. Adds a nice touch, and it's nice not to feel like you're visiting the same old brown cave.

Conduit allows you to cast a spell into a weapon and enchant it with a spell...fire, ice, lightning, paralyse etc. And it uses your own magicka for the charges, which i liked. I hate doing the mage guild quests. It might and might not work with custom weapons. I have weapon packs and it works for some and not with others, but that won't be a problem with all the vanilla stuff.

Ivellon, mud water and thievery adds a bunch of new fun quests. three of the best quest mods i tried. Ivellon being the very best because it's creepy and you get a bunch of new weapons and a full armor set.

Midas magic...try this one. Adds so many spells in the game, but you have to work hard to get them. The spells are amazing though and kinda balanced too...well kinda. This one might conflict with supreme magicka, but i didn't get any problems yet.

Francesco adds a lot of new weapons, monsters etc, and balances the game so not every bandits has glass and daedric stuff...makes it more realistic. They still can have some good stuff, but you wont find a full set.

Most of the other mods are stuff that fixes annoyance i had and adds a bit of eye candy to the game and improve performance on my crappy PC. 
I also have some texture replacement packs that aren't listed.

Anyway, the ones i listed are fun and worth trying, lol.


----------



## quietgal

^
I'll have to give some of those a try, especially the ones that give you more armor. Some high level leather armor would be nice since my character is more of a rogue/archer type...I really hate that green glass light armor in the later game, makes you look radioactive.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

haha, glass armor sure is ugly. There are mods that can change the color of the glass. Dark green, white or orange.

Try Armamentarium. They have some pretty nice light armor retexture. And some bows too.
If you're an archer you can try out goldenarrow archery shop. It adds a bow shop near the imperial city. The guy sells some pretty awesome stuff.

I love playing sneaky characters too.
Here's my level 18 ninja:










The armor is from the mod Alexscorpion Deadly Shadows. Pretty badass set of armor, but a bit too powerful(and it's not even enchanted)

The arrows are from the mod enter the shinobi.










the transparency effect is chameleon, but i took away the invisible effect in the .ini file. It annoyed me that even though i had only 30% cham effect, i was completely invisible.

And the armor is from the mod Alexscorpion Deadly Shadows. Pretty badass set of armor, but a bit too powerful(and it's not even enchanted)

The arrows are from the mod enter the shinobi.


----------



## 2Talkative

Playing Black Ops latley, but the Arcade part. Also played Zork in the computer in Black Ops. Reminded me of the good ol days of Police Quest and Kings Quest before point and click adventure games.


----------



## Chris2012

Well, I played through the first disk of FFXIII on the Xbox and it kept freezing when switching to the next disk. I had already played through it to Chapter 11 one time, but started over. So I couldn't figure out what was wrong. My disks were even installed to the HDD.

I was pissed. I took that crap to Gamestop along with some other crappy games and picked the game up on PS3. Now, I'm miserably fighting my way back to the second disk...

FML.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Epic Mickey :um


----------



## the Prince of nowhere

I just bought FINAL FANTASY 13 for ps3 and my what a gem it is! I wonder why I didn't play it last year?


----------



## laura024

Cinema Tycoon 2 haha.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Civ 5 :yes


----------



## Emanresu

GT5 on ps3 and NHL11/ff13 on xbox


----------



## fredbloggs02

There was a time not too long ago when games left more to the imagination and wonder than the latest graphics of the 360 generation do today. I remember darting, alone in the dark through the bleak alleyways of a dicrepit, matte colour that brings to the ruin any light or anti-machinist man, freedom fighters in stealth, shadow and outwardly impossible odds on Revolutionary difficulty. The music as each rebel stronghold opened up before you and the depression and dejection of the men who inhabited it echoed voices and whispers within me. As each overview of hoplessness loomed up in the form of a Russian base on a ragged map. An unreachable summit. The freedom fighters weren't there because they were glorious conquering heroes or assassin type characters born to kick *** of modern video games, nor was the character you played. I've never seen a game where every step set the scene of burden, not a hope, not for effect, just there to make a point. I remember seeing them fan out against hopelessness and demoralising anguish that crept in on each of the fighters you recruited. It stirred something close to my heart really. The despair, the hopelessness and pain of loss and defeat but the indestnguishable FIRE infront of my eyes that burned even MORE ANGRILY BECAUSE IT HAD BEEN DOUSED to ASH. As we went sometimes only 4-5 men against a pillabox and a great host of Russian soldiers guarding it, charging the guns and failling short, seeing the neon yellow lights in the form of a thunderbolt turn out one by one as they fell, the few against the many, the defeated warriors falling to the priviledged fatcats so often. The one time you get through was like the form of a butterfly spreading it's wings into a hurricane. The music was a finesse about this game that reached beyond the graphics, to the feelings behind that which the graphics stirred.

I'm playing Dance Central now... Hardly atmospheric. I don't think you can ask someone what a good game is, that's like stealing someones memory, you just have to discover it yourself.


----------



## jonesy0039

minecraft (pc) and battlefied bad co 2 (xbox 360)


----------



## Jenchu

Red Dead Redemption on PS3


----------



## Sabreth

Super Meat Boy.

6-5 makes baby Zeus cry.


----------



## Chris2012

the Prince of nowhere said:


> I just bought FINAL FANTASY 13 for ps3 and my what a gem it is! I wonder why I didn't play it last year?


I think it's time they took some ideas from Western RPGs. I'd like a little more life in my environment. When the only thing between Point A and Point B is several sets of baddies, I don't get a real sense of immersion in the game.

Makes for a very miserable experience at times...

Not to mention whiney, over-emotional characters.


----------



## quietgal

Logan X said:


> haha, glass armor sure is ugly. There are mods that can change the color of the glass. Dark green, white or orange.
> 
> Try Armamentarium. They have some pretty nice light armor retexture. And some bows too.
> If you're an archer you can try out goldenarrow archery shop. It adds a bow shop near the imperial city. The guy sells some pretty awesome stuff.
> 
> I love playing sneaky characters too.
> Here's my level 18 ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The armor is from the mod Alexscorpion Deadly Shadows. Pretty badass set of armor, but a bit too powerful(and it's not even enchanted)
> 
> The arrows are from the mod enter the shinobi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the transparency effect is chameleon, but i took away the invisible effect in the .ini file. It annoyed me that even though i had only 30% cham effect, i was completely invisible.
> 
> And the armor is from the mod Alexscorpion Deadly Shadows. Pretty badass set of armor, but a bit too powerful(and it's not even enchanted)
> 
> The arrows are from the mod enter the shinobi.


Haha, nice ninja  I'm currently playing a bosmer rogue:

http://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee412/daevacat/ScreenShot90.jpg
http://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee412/daevacat/ScreenShot84.jpg

I downloaded a couple more mods, like Armormentarium (which I had downloaded awhile back but just hadn't unpacked yet), the capes and cloaks, and Kafei's circlets. Also, one that gives you a portable campsite. Ah...love this game. Can't wait 'till Skyrim comes out. now, if only someone could create a mod that allowed multiplayer...


----------



## papaSmurf

Brutal Legend

It's really, really good. Probably second only to Demon's Souls for games on the PS3.


----------



## fingertips

i bought the humble indie bundle #2 and i got the first one for free! so now i'm playing gish.


----------



## siv

Fallout New vegas on the xbox and Dawn of war 2 on the PC


----------



## Scrub-Zero

quietgal said:


> Haha, nice ninja  I'm currently playing a bosmer rogue:
> 
> http://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee412/daevacat/ScreenShot90.jpg
> http://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee412/daevacat/ScreenShot84.jpg
> 
> I downloaded a couple more mods, like Armormentarium (which I had downloaded awhile back but just hadn't unpacked yet), the capes and cloaks, and Kafei's circlets. Also, one that gives you a portable campsite. Ah...love this game. Can't wait 'till Skyrim comes out. now, if only someone could create a mod that allowed multiplayer...


Awesome rogue 
Is that an in game armor? I don't recognize it.
Capes and Cloak is a great mod. The capes look real nice, and those elven gloves are pretty too.

And i see you're enjoying the humble comforts of the waterfront house. :b
I always buy that house too. the other houses don't interests me, except the one with the quest(anvil?).

I can't wait for Skyrim either. I hope they make it as deep as Morrowind.


----------



## Paragon

Blaz Blue Continuum Shift, Soul Calibur IV, Street Fighter IV. I'm on a mission to become good at fighting games.

Anyone got any tips let me know  (specially Blaz Blue that games crazy).


----------



## amoeba

Fallout: New Vegas... off and on. I have only about 15 hours on it since it came out. Great game though. Almost lives up to the first 2.


----------



## papaSmurf

fingertips said:


> i bought the humble indie bundle #2 and i got the first one for free! so now i'm playing gish.


^I could never get into Gish.

I'm not playing Brutal Legend anymore, but I wish I was still playing Brutal Legend.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Resident Evil 5 - LAN co-op with my bro :yes


----------



## EmptyRoom

Vindictus
I think I'm addicted


----------



## Zuzu

I'm having my 3 year old son replay what I played when I was like 9

sonic
spyro
ape escape

he's really good...GO AURON!!
but hes totally cheating cuz he's half Asian. lol


----------



## Timeofallout

Bad Company 2 Vietnam DLC


----------



## sacred

ys the oath in felghana


----------



## Jimbow1995

Gran turismo 5,

If you want my psn pm me


----------



## papaSmurf

999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors

Supremely dumb name, but it's actually pretty dang awesome so far.


----------



## LoneFox

Crash Bandicoot 1,2,3,
Spyro 1,2,3

Gotta love the classics ^x^


----------



## Paper Samurai

Super Meat Boy!!!


----------



## Gorillaz

Golden Sun


----------



## 2Talkative

Jimbow1995 said:


> Gran turismo 5


ya ! Got this for xmas but have only played maybe 20 minutes relatives are seriously fing up my video game playing


----------



## xFadeToBlack

New Vegas
Heavy Rain


----------



## Exotik

Owning noobs in Black ops and been playing lots of Rock Band 3, pro keys ftw, can't wait for real fender squier strat guitar


----------



## laura024

The Sims 3 Ambitions


----------



## ValiantThor

black ops, and bfbc2 viatnam


----------



## skygazer

I've started playing LoL and people there hates me


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Eve Online.

Started running L4 missions and i'm earning way too much money. But i'll spend it all on shiny new toys soon.


----------



## quietgal

Logan X said:


> Awesome rogue
> Is that an in game armor? I don't recognize it.
> Capes and Cloak is a great mod. The capes look real nice, and those elven gloves are pretty too.
> 
> And i see you're enjoying the humble comforts of the waterfront house. :b
> I always buy that house too. the other houses don't interests me, except the one with the quest(anvil?).
> 
> I can't wait for Skyrim either. I hope they make it as deep as Morrowind.


The armor is from Armormentarium.

I like the waterfront house because everything's close together and you don't have to run up and down stairs to get things. 

At the moment I'm taking a break from Oblivion and playing Mass Effect 2...<3<3<3


----------



## Rixy

Red Dead Redemption. I know I'm late on this but...Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayum.


----------



## BluePhoenix54

Rixy said:


> Red Dead Redemption. I know I'm late on this but...Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayum.


That fun huh? :b


----------



## Kennnie

new vegas and bc 2 vietnam


----------



## mrbojangles

Kennnie said:


> new vegas and bc 2 vietnam


How is BC 2 Vietnam? I was thinking of downloading it, but I haven't heard anything about it.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Gran Turismo 5 :b

Top Gear Lotus challenge is doing my head in


----------



## Enora Lively

Amnesia: The Dark Descent. Scarriest game i ever played.. ;_;


----------



## papaSmurf

Enora Lively said:


> Amnesia: The Dark Descent. Scarriest game i ever played.. ;_;


Oh man, I hear that game is terrifying. I can't do horror games at all. I got like five minutes into Fatal Frame once before I had to turn off the tv and hide under my blankets.


----------



## Glacial

Duke of Prunes said:


> Gran Turismo 5 :b
> 
> Top Gear Lotus challenge is doing my head in


I got that as a Christmas gift but have not played yet. How do you like it?

I am also playing this game called Ivy the Kiwi which is quite fun.


----------



## Ambivert

Enora Lively said:


> Amnesia: The Dark Descent. Scarriest game i ever played.. ;_;


It's not scary. Just atmospheric that's all.

Current game being played: the Witcher....awesome


----------



## redtogo72

counterfeit self said:


> It's not scary. Just atmospheric that's all.


Try playing it at night with the lights off while using headphones. 

I'm playing Magic The Gathering - Duels of the Planeswalkers and King's Bounty The Legend (Extremely fun and addicting game if you like the Heroes of Might and Magic series!).


----------



## ZeroG64

I'm permanently hooked on GoldenEye 007 on Wii. It's a great game! I much prefer it to Black Ops on 360.


----------



## Cheesecake

I'm playing Super Mario Galaxy. I'm a bit late, but I finally have it.


----------



## silentcliche

mrbojangles said:


> How is BC 2 Vietnam? I was thinking of downloading it, but I haven't heard anything about it.


I like it. The maps are a little more open which adds for more flanking opportunities. There's a lot less weapon variety due to the era but the flamethrower makes up for it. Having "Fortunate Son" blasting during a Huey strafing run is one of the coolest things I've done in a game in a while. I've also noticed that there are more close quarters encounters compared to vanilla BC2. All in all, I think it's a good complement to vanilla BC2.

That said, damn Steam Holiday sales are making me broke(r). I've bought a bunch of games that I haven't got enough time to play through but the prices were just too good to pass up. Plants vs. Zombies is so ridiculously addictive.


----------



## Aloysius

Sims 3, Infamous, GTA IV, NHL 11


----------



## Enora Lively

counterfeit self said:


> It's not scary. Just atmospheric that's all.


I beg to differ. ;_;


----------



## SIM 83

I'm playing Fallout New Vegas, Forza 3 and Black Ops at the moment. I'm looking forward to Brink and Gears of War 3 as well .


----------



## Amocholes

Sims 3 

Funny but I have more fun building and changing buildings then playing the characters.


----------



## Ambivert

Enora Lively said:


> I beg to differ. ;_;


Yeah that video is hilarious not scary 

Also, I don't think you can get hurt or die in this game right? Then that makes the game even less scarier. The survival aspect is what gives these horror games alot more of the terror oomph (think Silent Hill)


----------



## Godless1

Just achieved 100 percent on Donkey Kong Country Returns. Absolutely fantastic, challenging, brilliant game. If you have ever enjoyed a platformer in your life, you must play this game.


----------



## mrbojangles

silentcliche said:


> I like it. The maps are a little more open which adds for more flanking opportunities. There's a lot less weapon variety due to the era but the flamethrower makes up for it. Having "Fortunate Son" blasting during a Huey strafing run is one of the coolest things I've done in a game in a while. I've also noticed that there are more close quarters encounters compared to vanilla BC2. All in all, I think it's a good complement to vanilla BC2.
> 
> That said, damn Steam Holiday sales are making me broke(r). I've bought a bunch of games that I haven't got enough time to play through but the prices were just too good to pass up. Plants vs. Zombies is so ridiculously addictive.


Thanks man, I'll check that out. To be honest I don't like the open maps with vegetation and high ridges because people seem to camp in those types of levels. I'm playing New Vegas atm. It's a good game, but I'm still having trouble taking out the ****ing deathclaws. Hopefully I can buy some guns from the Gun Runners that can help me kill them.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Saving Face said:


> I got that as a Christmas gift but have not played yet. How do you like it?
> 
> I am also playing this game called Ivy the Kiwi which is quite fun.


It's kinda unfinished in places, but it's good. People criticise it for not being worth the massive wait, but only massive GT fanboys are bitter about that. It's just as good as any of the previous GT games.

Definitely get a good wheel if you want to get the most out of it. Logitech G27 or something.


----------



## Glacial

Duke of Prunes said:


> It's kinda unfinished in places, but it's good. People criticise it for not being worth the massive wait, but only massive GT fanboys are bitter about that. It's just as good as any of the previous GT games.
> 
> Definitely get a good wheel if you want to get the most out of it. Logitech G27 or something.


I don't have a wheel.

So what's your favorite car...in the game/real life?


----------



## udontknowme

Just bought Goldeneye 007 for wii today


----------



## ZeroG64

^ Goldeneye is an amazing game when you get into it, take a lot of tweaking with the motion controls to enjoy it to the max though (if you need any help with that just ask). I've been playing it solid since release and still madly addicted to it, it's a great game and a worthy sequel imo. I never thought would be possible! haha

I got Black Ops on 360 sitting here too but it's not even half as fun as Goldeneye 007 on Wii.


----------



## udontknowme

^I played through about 6 of the missions and so far I would agree that this game is amazing. The last game I played was black ops for wii and I find the single player on Goldeneye much more fun than the single player for black ops. I have not yet played any multiplayer but I'm sure it will be fun.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Saving Face said:


> I don't have a wheel.
> 
> So what's your favorite car...in the game/real life?


Driving a Ferrari 458 Italia (would never buy one in real-life even if I could afford it though, in case it catches on fire!) and an Audi R8 V10 Quattro in-game, but in real life, I'd probably buy an old Porsche 964 C2.


----------



## fingertips

vampire: the masquerade: bloodlines: the game: with a really awful sewer level


----------



## TheNobleSugarCube

I'm actually playing a plethora of games right now. 

Fallout: New Vegas, Red Dead Redemption, Bioshock 2, the Pokemon series, Super Mario All-Stars, Kingdom Hearts 2, Final Fantasy XII, Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door, SSBM, Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep, Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days, and Halo Reach


----------



## heroin

fingertips said:


> vampire: the masquerade: bloodlines: the game: with a really awful sewer level


That game rocked. Which sewer level? I haven't played it in years. Do you mean the one where you come across a diseased crazy vampire dude in the sewers and have to fight him?


----------



## SusanStorm

I'm playing Black ops right now.Mostly online lol and I suck


----------



## papaSmurf

Super Spike Dislike:






Much, much better than it looks.


----------



## cgj93

Red Dead Revolver on ps2...its pretty good for an oldie me reckons, more challenging that Redemption.


----------



## Ambivert

finished the Witcher...plants vs. zombies is next...actually games are kind of boring me, just feels like overload. I'm waiting for Dragon Age 2 to break the rut...I hope it will


----------



## fingertips

heroin said:


> That game rocked. Which sewer level? I haven't played it in years. Do you mean the one where you come across a diseased crazy vampire dude in the sewers and have to fight him?


no, it's much later. you're supposed to find the nosferatu (they're hiding) and you have to trudge through a really, really long sewer section full of annoying monsters and you only have rats to feed on.


----------



## nycdude

black ops and halo reach mostly, plus i have been playing Ratchet and Clank on the PS3.


----------



## heroin

fingertips said:


> no, it's much later. you're supposed to find the nosferatu (they're hiding) and you have to trudge through a really, really long sewer section full of annoying monsters and you only have rats to feed on.


Oh yeah, the one where you find that former-film-star-nosferatu guy. Yeah that was tedious.


----------



## udontknowme

N (Ninja)






Free to download at http://www.metanetsoftware.com/


----------



## papaSmurf

Marble Madness:


----------



## Tibble

World of Warcraft & Amnesia : The Dark Decent.


----------



## shadowmask

Contra: Hard Corps


----------



## Zadra

shadowmask said:


> Contra: Hard Corps


Big man, eh?

Anyways, I love the contra series.


----------



## Judi

Finished playing ghost trick, now playing Ilomilo, super meat boy, Scott pilgrim, and Kingdom hearts coded simultaneously 

Super meat boy is so hard!


----------



## Sadaiyappan

Gran Turismo 5.


----------



## papaSmurf

Judi said:


> Finished playing ghost trick, now playing Ilomilo, super meat boy, Scott pilgrim, and Kingdom hearts coded simultaneously
> 
> Super meat boy is so hard!


^Oh man, I really want to give Ghost Trick a try. Stupid not owning a DS.

I just tried playing through Super Mario Bros 1 at 150% of the original speed. It was hilariously fun.


----------



## nycdude

Black ops, but soon Dead Space 2, Marvel VS Capcom 3.


----------



## papaSmurf

I finished making my second Mario level today. It's crazy awesome, of course.


----------



## fingertips

starborn, five minute interactive fiction


----------



## Zadra

Playing Fallout 1.
Stupid timer.


----------



## udontknowme

Donkey Kong Country Returns


----------



## Kuyaz

Age of Mythology.

Super Smash Bros Brawl.

Really unique combo here.


----------



## Infexxion

LittleBigPlanet 2


----------



## Cheesecake

I have a lot of new games that I need to start.

Condemned 1 and 2
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Gears of War 2


----------



## Judi

papaSmurf said:


> ^Oh man, I really want to give Ghost Trick a try. Stupid not owning a DS.
> 
> I just tried playing through Super Mario Bros 1 at 150% of the original speed. It was hilariously fun.


Yeah, it's a great game 
Perhaps you can emulate it? It might not be completable though, there's one part that requires you to blow into the mike :S


----------



## That guy over there

Battlefield Bad Company 2 (better than COD LOL) and I wanna get the Vietnam version


----------



## papaSmurf

I love text adventures:


----------



## mrbojangles

Thinking of getting Dead Space 2, but I'm not sure if it's on the 360? Appareantly it's one of the most violent games ever made... Sounds promising.


----------



## Infexxion

mrbojangles said:


> Thinking of getting Dead Space 2, but I'm not sure if it's on the 360? Appareantly it's one of the most violent games ever made... Sounds promising.


Yep it's on 360, PS3, PC


----------



## erasercrumbs

I've been playing Vectorman for the Genesis today. It might sound like an odd statement, but I _love _the way Vectorman jumps. It has the perfect degree of acceleration, weight, and hangtime.


----------



## 2Talkative

Wow......just wow never seen a drawing like that.

I played Zork in black ops for a while text games are kind of fun and it makes you use your mind to visualize.

I've started playing Fallout : New Vegas so far I like the changes, I've managed to get way in over my head in this game though somehow damn Death Claws ! :blank



papaSmurf said:


> I love text adventures:


----------



## mrbojangles

2Talkative said:


> Wow......just wow never seen a drawing like that.
> 
> I played Zork in black ops for a while text games are kind of fun and it makes you use your mind to visualize.
> 
> I've started playing Fallout : New Vegas so far I like the changes, I've managed to get way in over my head in this game though somehow damn Death Claws ! :blank


A little tip, punch the deathclaws with boxing gloves. It sounds crazy and like it would get you killed, but it temporarily knocks them out cold and you can kill them however you like at that point. Plus its better than wasting hundreds of rounds on them.


----------



## mrbojangles

Infexxion said:


> Yep it's on 360, PS3, PC


Thanks, I'll probably pick it up then.


----------



## MindOverMood

Two Worlds II


----------



## robtyl

*CIVILISATION IV* 


want moarrrrrrr!1!!111!!!!!11

x


----------



## udontknowme

Super Smash Brothers Brawl


----------



## Emanresu

Beta testing Rift


----------



## Crystalline

^ I was given a beta key for that but didn't try it. If anyone wants mine let me know.

Am waiting for Tera to come out!


----------



## AussiePea

Mafia 2 and the DLC
World at War on the side of multiplayer

Looking forward to the new Elder Scrolls!!!


----------



## Zadra

Dead Space 2. Playing on Survivalist, it's raising the hairs on the back of my neck.


----------



## Emanresu

Crystalline said:


> ^ I was given a beta key for that but didn't try it. If anyone wants mine let me know.
> 
> Am waiting for Tera to come out!


It's actually really good, very polished for beta and some very awesome features. If taken in the right direction I will definitely be playing a lot, already preordered based on my time in the Beta.

Can you say triple-class? Yes please.


----------



## foe

I've been playing San Andreas on PS2 as of lately while my laptop is being repaired (using my brother computers at the moment LOL).

I'm stuck on Dorothy area in San Fierro. Can't seem to beat Air Raid at all. 

Vice City is still better though in my opinion. 
Haven't even played IV yet, doubt I will since I don't have PSIII or 360.


----------



## Dreamscape

I started Mass Effect 2 a couple days ago.


----------



## Infexxion

Apotheosis said:


> I started Mass Effect 2 a couple days ago.


Ah, my favorite video game franchise. How are you liking Mass Effect 2?


----------



## erasercrumbs

Just received Darkwing Duck for the NES today. Thank you, eBay.


----------



## Milco

Playing some Just Cause 2 and Phoenix Wright while waiting for Dragon Age 2


----------



## papaSmurf

erasercrumbs said:


> Just received Darkwing Duck for the NES today. Thank you, eBay.


I've been meaning to play that one forever! It's basically a Megaman game, right?

I've been sick all week, so I've had ample time for videogames. Really enjoying both Hoard, which is a sort of twin-stick, top-down medieval dragon simulator, and Bayonetta, which is more or less an exact copy of Devil May Cry.


----------



## Judi

zephys said:


> Playing some Just Cause 2 and Phoenix Wright while waiting for Dragon Age 2


I'm playing Phoenix Wright as well after finishing Ghost trick, I can't believe I've been procrastinating playing this for so long... they're such great games


----------



## heroin

Full of Empty said:


> Vice City is still better though in my opinion.


Yes. It is. I love the whole 80s feel and the neon lights and everything. I remember the 80s, mullets, synthpop and that ****ing ridiculously loud snare drum they used in every song back then.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

heroin said:


> Yes. It is. I love the whole 80s feel and the neon lights and everything. I remember the 80s, mullets, synthpop and that ****ing ridiculously loud snare drum they used in every song back then.


Vice City is probably the best in the series. But you still can't ****ing swim :lol


----------



## papaSmurf

Today we had an impromptu Joust tournament. Turns out Joust is crazy awesome.


----------



## erasercrumbs

papaSmurf said:


> I've been meaning to play that one forever! It's basically a Megaman game, right?


Pretty much. And it's by Capcom, so you know it's gonna be good. In fact, every Capcom Disney game on the NES is quite the taut little sausage.


----------



## Emanresu

NHL11, Fable 3

Ohh and Crackville(cityville) god I hate FB games but I just.... can't.... stop...


----------



## Sanctus

Divinity 2 The Dragon knight saga , flying as a dragon feels so good


----------



## fingertips

FRUIT MYSTERY, now playable again thanks to ONLINE ARCHAEOLOGY


----------



## MindOverMood

COD 2 for pc.


----------



## Genelle

COD black ops & Minecraft!


----------



## sean88

Just finished Fable 3.


----------



## duskyy

I just got a new Xbox 360. (last 2 RRoD'd) so I've been playing my games I didn't get to play much before it died.

Halo: Reach - It's just more Halo :stu
Dead Rising 2 - Beat it with a friend co-op. Awesome.
Red Dead Redemption - I loved the single player, multiplayer is pretty fun too
RDR Zombie Nightmare - Love it.
Super Meat Boy - :bash (fun though)
Dead Space - Awesome game, I really want Dead Space 2 now.


On PC I'm still playing Minecraft, of course. I played a 10 day trial of Cataclysm... I might get back into WoW.

That's about it...


----------



## Tom L

LittleBigPlanet 2 :b

It's Fun!


----------



## fingertips

hot throttle.


----------



## erasercrumbs

DC Universe Online. And LOVING it. I've not had this much fun with an MMORPG since I first discovered Everquest back in the day. I didn't know what to think about it at first, then I plugged my Xbox 360's USB controller into my PC, and it instantly became condensed bliss.


----------



## Berlusconi

For multiplayer, I've been getting back into CS 1.6. Black Ops is broken, ATM.

For single player I'm playing through Diablo II again.


----------



## shadowmask

Castlevania: Bloodlines, and Lufia. Bloodlines is a lot harder than I remember. Or maybe I just suck. :/


----------



## Iced

Black Ops, Minecraft, Left 4 Dead 2, Counter Strike Source


----------



## papaSmurf

shadowmask said:


> Castlevania: Bloodlines, and Lufia. Bloodlines is a lot harder than I remember. Or maybe I just suck. :/


Nope, Bloodlines is really hard. That guy with the spear is beyond awesome though, just twirling it around is hilariously fun.


----------



## Dan iel

Playing Vanquish/Red dead redemption Undead nightmare

Might go through Heavy rain again sometime.

Also looking forward to Marvel vs Capcom 3 this week


----------



## saillias

Nothing right now. I'm waiting for Dragon Age 2, the Witcher 2 and Shogun: Total War to come out.

Wait, that's not true. Angry Birds.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Sunset Riders...

Eat your heart out, Red Dead Redemption :lol


----------



## Aloysius

Runes of Magic


----------



## Pangur Ban

I'm not playing one right at the moment, but I do feel like playing 'Kingdom Hearts 2' for what would be the 4th time.


----------



## nycdude

Currently playing Marvel VS Capcom 3 got it on friday.


----------



## papaSmurf

Osman/Cannon Dancer:






This game is pretty great.


----------



## Zugzug

Fallout new vegassssssss....energy weapons build...currently lvl 25....managed to ally myself with Legion, NCR, House, and Yes Man...and then piss every single faction off  and those deathclaws are a good challenge. But still no match for my YCS Gauss Rifle buffed

build I followed:






btw,...Feb. 22 is gonna be great...dragon age 2 demo and new vegas dlc...oh yes!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

papaSmurf said:


> Osman/Cannon Dancer:
> 
> This game is pretty great.


Are you playing it on Mame? Sorry i'm not aware if it's on other systems other than arcades.

Anyway, this game rocks. It's much better than Strider.

This is the game i'm playing on Mame right now.


----------



## IDB324

Demon's Souls


----------



## wickedtruth

I need a new game.


----------



## papaSmurf

Logan X said:


> Are you playing it on Mame? Sorry i'm not aware if it's on other systems other than arcades.


Yeah, I'm using Mame.

And wow, I just picked up R-Type Leo. This game is pretty great as well! I think I might even like it better than R-Type III.


IDB324 said:


> Demon's Souls


Sweet. Demon's Souls is fantastic.


----------



## zookeeper

Civ 5 was 40% off. So I says to myself, I says, "If I buy it I'm going to spend every single waking moment playing it, without stopping to eat, drink, or bathe. Do I really want to spend my weekend that way?"

Well, it's 2:30 in the morning so you can guess what I chose. :um


----------



## Glue

Marvel Vs Capcom 3


----------



## watashi

everquest 2 extended


----------



## fantasticxfoxkins

Perfect World International on the laptop.

For my consoles I'm currently replaying through the entire Silent Hill series, I'm currenly on Silent Hill 4: The Room... stupid ghosts.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

Restarted Diablo 2...

Bad news


----------



## nycdude

Marvel vs capcom 3.


----------



## Grievousness

Amnesia: The Dark Descent


----------



## erasercrumbs

I went and bought Mass Effect 2 for the PS3, after playing through it pretty thoroughly on the Xbox.

I don't know what's wrong with me. I'm not rich enough to be making these kinds of silly decisions.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy

I'm playing Call Of Duty: Black Ops and World At War a lot.


----------



## papaSmurf

I recently dived back into Demon's Souls. Again.


----------



## d93

Been playing Mass Effect 2. My first playthough. I love it! 

Been playing as a Solider. Just like in Mass Effect 1. 

I still like the 1st Mass Effect better though.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Super Meat boy  (got back into it after losing my save file :mum )


----------



## Crystalline

Thinking of getting into Requiem: Memento Mori


----------



## erasercrumbs

Not normally a fan of techno music, but it is so appropriate for Robotron 64's gameplay that I can't help but like it.


----------



## Chivor

Recently played Mass Effect 2.
Now playing through Dragon Age Origins.

I have on the whole, been reasonably disappointed by many games over the recent years.


----------



## Chivor

papaSmurf said:


> I recently dived back into Demon's Souls. Again.


Been tempted to buy this for some time now. How is it?


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

BOMBS FOR THE ZOMBS!

In there fore-, and here in-, I tell you-, KA-BOOOOOOOOOOM!


Zombies in Black Ops beats all your games. :]


----------



## papaSmurf

Chivor said:


> Been tempted to buy this for some time now. How is it?


It's definitely not for everyone, but I love it to death. I'm currently on my fourth of fifth playthrough depending on how you count things. The most important thing to know about Demon's Souls is that it's not going to let you survive unless you make plans and approach problems carefully.


----------



## Gorillaz

starcraft 2


----------



## panopticon

Europa Universalis III and Victoria II. Paradox! :boogie


----------



## Squid24

panopticon said:


> Europa Universalis III and Victoria II. Paradox! :boogie


All glory to Paradox!


----------



## zookeeper

panopticon said:


> Europa Universalis III and Victoria II. Paradox! :boogie


Hardcore.

I want to really like those games, but I don't have enough attention to detail. HoI and EU make my brain hurt.

P.S. - Victoria II on for less than half price. I'm debating it, but I know I'll give up on it too soon.


----------



## papaSmurf

QWOP! Possibly the most hilarious game of all.

http://www.foddy.net/Athletics.html


----------



## NikNak31

Rift right now but Homefront is out Friday in the UK so that then.


----------



## Tawnee

Replaying Mass Effect for about the billionth time. I'm addicted to Bioware games.


----------



## bijuaru

folklore, and atelier rorona.


----------



## panopticon

zookeeper said:


> Hardcore.
> 
> I want to really like those games, but I don't have enough attention to detail. HoI and EU make my brain hurt.
> 
> P.S. - Victoria II on for less than half price. I'm debating it, but I know I'll give up on it too soon.


I have the same trouble, I become overwhelmed by the minutiae and I give up. I recommend focusing on one element of the game and ignoring most everything else; if you whittle the learning curve down it won't seem so difficult, and it's a lot easier once you've got your foot in the door.


----------



## sean88

Just finished Dragon Age 2. Bonerrr!


----------



## Kennnie

killzone 3 and dead space 2


----------



## Scrub-Zero

A good old Turbografx-16 gem.






Pretty good music in that game.


----------



## papaSmurf

I'm not actually playing this right now, but a neat little video about a game of Neptune's Pride I played last year just went up on the youtubes. You guys should totally watch it, and then never play Neptune's Pride ever.






There's also a nine-part series about the same match on site of the dude who made the video, which you can find here, if you like: http://www.electrondance.com/?p=1829


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Great soundtrack and fun game play. Hard game too.


----------



## shadowmask

Splatterhouse 2


----------



## Glue

Great game and great soundtrack. The soundtrack is suppose to come out on vinyl next month. Definitely getting it.


----------



## d93

Would anybody recommend buying Just Cause 2? I'm not really looking at it for it's story..but more for the fun aspect.


----------



## Souldoubt

Borderlands


----------



## zookeeper

d93 said:


> Would anybody recommend buying Just Cause 2? I'm not really looking at it for it's story..but more for the fun aspect.


If you can get it for cheap, definitely. It's a lot of fun, with so much rampant destruction!!

It scales up the difficulty/annoyance, to the point where it stops being fun because there's swarms of enemies annoying the hell out of you. But still... DESTRUCTION!!!


----------



## Spindrift

Minecraft. Leading invading creepers into my lava moat. Muahaha!


----------



## papaSmurf

Alright, GIRP is excellent and you should all play it. My high score is 36, see if you can beat it!

http://www.foddy.net/GIRP.html

Edit: Scratch that, my new high score is 47!


----------



## Cerberus

Crysis


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

WoW,CS source, SSFIV 3D, Pokemon black and random games on steam.


----------



## Infexxion

Medieval 2: Total War
The Witcher
Left 4 Dead 2
Lead And Gold
Bad Company 2

Can't believe I've been missing out on some great PC games, I haven't touched a console in like 2 weeks.


----------



## Dan iel

I feel like playing through Ocarina of time again but I might wait for the 3DS version hrmmm....


----------



## Exotik

Crysis 2 on 360, crazy buggy but meh at best, first ones better, oh well, back to reach & rockband3.


----------



## Rocklee96

I've been addicted to Pokemon White for the past week. I'm planning on playing through GTA: San Andreas again, soon.


----------



## penguin runner

rweezer36 said:


> The World Ends With You. It's the first and only DS game I've played so far. I'm just starting to like it, but I think I'm almost finished (Day 6 of 7?).


TWEWY was an awesome game. New style of game that I loved. Nothing like it, and highly recommend. I played through a few times and made sure to get all the pin sets. Also I am a bit of a perfectionist.

But now I am playing Dissidia Duodecium. And Dragon Age:Origins. Need to catch up on that .

And then there is Pokemon White or Black I have to get in the mean time. So many games so little time.


----------



## Noll

I haven't played anything for decades... Maybe it's time for some Minecraft again.


----------



## leave me alone

Sc2


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## confidencelost

Playing Alpha Protocol at the moment. Slightly miffed that the stealth mechanics aren't up to much, but I'm loving the dialogue systems and the amount of impact choices seem to be having on the story.

Next up: Dragon Age 2!


----------



## Noll

Right know I'm actually playing The Sims: Medieval, thinking of getting Crysis 2 as well.


----------



## papaSmurf

Lesbian Spider-Queens of Mars:

http://games.adultswim.com/lesbian-spider-queens-of-mars-twitchy-online-game.html


----------



## zookeeper

confidencelost said:


> Playing Alpha Protocol at the moment. Slightly miffed that the stealth mechanics aren't up to much, but I'm loving the dialogue systems and the amount of impact choices seem to be having on the story.


Like everything else Obsidian have done, Alpha Protocol could have been brilliant. It's definitely the game that has intrigued me the most recently and one of the few that I actually want to replay because I feel that my choices actually had an impact on the storyline.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## papaSmurf

^Aw yeah, ninja clones.


----------



## sundrops

Dragon agerigins -3rd playthrough


----------



## alte

Super Meat Boy. Frustratingly fun


----------



## Perfect

I recently replayed some older games (Serious Sam, Painkiller, Duke Nukem, Blakestone) But I also (just.. -.-) finished up Amnesia and I'm currently playing Minecraft. : )


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Perfect said:


> I recently replayed some older games (Serious Sam, Painkiller, Duke Nukem, Blakestone)


Serious Sam rocks. I love that game.



Perfect said:


> Blakestone)


Medic!


----------



## Perfect

Logan X said:


> Serious Sam rocks. I love that game.


Yeah! I was around 10 when I first played it, I loved it then and I still love it now =P



Logan X said:


> Medic!


Hahaha


----------



## Galactus

Perfect Dark for N64. Joanna Dark is by far one of the hottest video game chicks ever.


----------



## Judi

For those who are fans of Persona 4, it's now being made into an anime!~Yay~!!!


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

forsaken world


----------



## papaSmurf

Finally managed to nab the top score in Lesbian Spider-Queens. This is my proudest moment.


----------



## Neige

World of Warcraft, and lots of it. Thinking about firing up Final Fantasy 12 and going through the Pharos finally, but.. Warcraft.


----------



## Ogrt48

Trying to quit World of Warcraft again... it's ruining my life lol. I'm thinking of picking Bullet Storm back up since I enjoyed that when it came out and maybe getting Mortal Kombat later this month and Dragon Age 2.. At least I won't play those games all day long.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

If anyone is interested in trying it out, here is a site that has some beta keys. Grab em while they're hot!

http://www.zam.com/giveaways/wakfu.html


----------



## jagmusic

Guilty pleasure: WoW 

& Project Reality Mod (Battlefield 2)


----------



## jagmusic

ObamaGoesPostal said:


> I haven't played anything for decades...


lol, says the 13 yo


----------



## wjc75225

I've started playing Final Fantasy 7 because I never beat it as a kid. I just got to disc 2.


----------



## penguin runner

Started Persona 3 Portable and Dissidia Duodecim. 
Really excited to start P3P! Love the other Shin Megami Tensei games! Never got to try the Persona series yet though.

I've such good memories of FF7. You should enjoy it wjc!


----------



## Glue

Lego Harry Potter: Years 1-4



wjc75225 said:


> I've started playing Final Fantasy 7 because I never beat it as a kid. I just got to disc 2.


I was looking for this game today. I've been wanting to play it again.


----------



## papaSmurf

wjc75225 said:


> I've started playing Final Fantasy 7 because I never beat it as a kid. I just got to disc 2.


FF8 is where it's at dawg.


----------



## digitalWiazard5817

well ive played a couple and im currently playing 2, ive played runescape, battle of the immortals, and runes of magic, im currently playing perfect world international and forsaken wolrd, both great games


----------



## wjc75225

papaSmurf said:


> FF8 is where it's at dawg.


Really? I bet I can buy it for very cheap, too. I like the FF7, and I have another one ... FF10 I think.

If we're going to talk about RPG's, I had fun beating Enchanted Arms for the 360 a couple of years ago.


----------



## shadowmask

Bayonetta. Trying to, anyway, on this little bitty crapola 32 inch.


----------



## daniel1989

WoW Cataclysm, Pokemon Black and Crysis 2.


----------



## Cleary




----------



## papaSmurf

Cleary said:


>


----------



## silentcliche

Portal 2. Duh.


----------



## PsyKat

silentcliche said:


> Portal 2. Duh.


I came here to say the same thing, word for word.


----------



## papaSmurf

Not even the mighty waves of Poseidon could keep me from ravenously devouring Portal 2 this week. Anyone interested in teaming up for the co-op campaign?


----------



## Judi

How long is co-op campaign? Is it available local? or online only?


----------



## papaSmurf

Judi said:


> How long is co-op campaign? Is it available local? or online only?


I've no idea how long it is, but it's both local and online.


----------



## GunnyHighway

I'm playing Portal 2 as well. Co-op campaign took me about 5 hours, even though Steam is only telling me I've played for 2.6. 
Liking the single player a lot so far, although GLaDOS' fat jokes can hurt. :b I guess I could start making vegetable jokes at her though now.


----------



## papaSmurf

GunnyHighway said:


> I'm playing Portal 2 as well. Co-op campaign took me about 5 hours





Mr Self Destruct said:


> Portal 2, already beat it, going through the developer's commentary now


Holy cow! Speed demons up in here.


----------



## Charizard

FF13

My local video rental place sells most of their older video games every year or so, to keep a small but relevant stock. When I saw this game for $10 the other day, I had to have it.


----------



## Judi

I'm so tempted to buy portal 2 right now... but seeing how quick it is to complete... wouldn't it be really cheap in a few months or so? Is there much re-playability?


----------



## blanksBACK

Ffv


----------



## Noll

Minecraft, Crysis 2 and soon Portal 2!


----------



## feels

Portal 2

Also, my boyfriend's birthday and this game's release just happened to be on the same day. So, since he was so psyched to play Portal 2, I thought I'd attempt to make him a certain cake to celebrate both:










It's not perfect, but I'm still quite happy with the way it turned out considering that I've never made a cake in my life.


----------



## beshino

papaSmurf said:


> Lesbian Spider-Queens of Mars:
> 
> http://games.adultswim.com/lesbian-spider-queens-of-mars-twitchy-online-game.html


This is a fun game!
I'm playing uh.. Last Remnant and Resonance of Fate.


----------



## Infexxion

Everyone went with Portal 2 on the 19th? 

Not me.

Mortal Kombat FTW

FINISH HIM!


----------



## Judi

Nooo! The Cake is a lie! D:

Ahem... anyways, while pondering over puchasing portal 2, I'm playing bits and pieces of 999, apollo justice, dissidia 012 but none of them properly...


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

portal 2
solitaire

Love Steve Merchant on portal 2. Really funny guy, he brings character to that robot.


----------



## RedViperofDorne

I'm mostly playing the Gears of War 3 multiplayer beta on the Xbox 360. The game doesn't actually come out until September.


----------



## papaSmurf

Judi said:


> I'm so tempted to buy portal 2 right now... but seeing how quick it is to complete... wouldn't it be really cheap in a few months or so? Is there much re-playability?


It took me like 12 hours to beat, and I'll definitely be playing through it again, so I'd definitely say it was worth it. Your mileage is probably going to depend on how much you enjoy looking at all the neat environmental details they've sprinkled all over the place.



beshino said:


> Resonance of Fate.


This game is so crazy! I never finished it, but I thought the battle system it used was pretty great.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

Just downloaded Heroes of Might and Magic III.

I now know what i'll be replaying (for the nth time) for the next while


----------



## nims

Minecraft on the PC and Blackops and Heavy rain on the PS3


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

portal 2. i cant play it for longer than an hour at a time or i get sick :S lol.. all the portal jumping and heavy thinking makes me feel like throwing up.


----------



## tlgibson97

My son got portal 2 as a preorder from amazon for xmas but it won't get here until next week. So I downloaded it the day it came out and had it beat in 2 evenings (4-6 hrs maybe). I hated paying $50 for just portal 2 when portal came with the orange box for the same price.

That said I did really enjoy the game. There were a coulpe levels that took me a bit to figure out but those are the ones I like. I like to feel like I accomplished something when I complete a level.

My son played it last night for about 4 hrs and completed it, although, that was after watching me play throug most of it so he already knew how to get through most levels.

Now we are jsut waiting for his copy to get here so we can do the co-op. I really wish there was a way for people to create their own levels. I think that would open the game up tremendously.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

tlgibson97 said:


> Now we are just waiting for his copy to get here so we can do the co-op. I really wish there was a way for people to create their own levels. I think that would open the game up tremendously.


I agree with you. The portal series would be much more popular if you could go online and download player made levels(something kind of like Little Big Planet). They're shooting themselves in the foot by not doing it.

Most game should come out with a level editor anyway, if you ask me.


----------



## solitarymonkey

splinter cell 3d on 3ds. nom nom....


----------



## That guy over there

Just started playing Minecraft few days ago, cant stop playing it now :boogie

Aint yet played Portal 2 hopefully there will be more cake in it :lol


----------



## skygazer

I'm playing my old PS2 games because my brother is a jerk keeping the PS3 all for himself.








Just finished LaPucelle a few days ago. I miss playing Dark Cloud2 so I'm going start that tomorrow.


----------



## That guy over there

Logan X said:


> Most game should come out with a level editor anyway, if you ask me.


yea they should make a customer friendly level editing feature. But I think you can create them with Source Sdk Hammer editor that comes with steam, Ive made a few counter-strike and Half life maps with that.


----------



## BeepBeepSwerve

I had the PC version of Final Fantasy VII as a kid; 4 discs. The last disc got cracked and I never got to complete the game D: So I got an iso image of the last disc and I'm finishing the game for old times sake.


----------



## zookeeper

Red Dead Redemption.

I'm herding cattle like a mofo.


----------



## RFD1337

Team Fortress 2 on Steam.


----------



## shadowmask

Demon's Souls 

I'd heard the game was notoriously difficult, but holy ****. I didn't expect to have my *** handed to me every five minutes. Usually, I try to avoid grinding as much as possible, but it looks like I'll have to make an exception.


----------



## Godless1

shadowmask said:


> Demon's Souls
> 
> I'd heard the game was notoriously difficult, but holy ****. I didn't expect to have my *** handed to me every five minutes. Usually, I try to avoid grinding as much as possible, but it looks like I'll have to make an exception.


Just be patient and remember you aren't playing God Of War. Once you get the hang of it, it gets easier. Oh, and if a particular path seems particularly merciless, you may need to find another way to go.


----------



## MojoCrunch

I found my old Warioware Inc. game on Gameboy Color Advanced. That game was like crack. Very addicting series of minigames.


----------



## shadowmask

Godless1 said:


> Just be patient and remember you aren't playing God Of War. Once you get the hang of it, it gets easier. Oh, and if a particular path seems particularly merciless, you may need to find another way to go.


Oh, I know. I do like the strategic, slower-paced nature of the combat. But it is frustrating when I die due to a single mistimed roll, or getting ganged up on, and have to start back at the last archstone. Still, I'm loving it so far.


----------



## papaSmurf

shadowmask said:


> Demon's Souls. Usually, I try to avoid grinding as much as possible, but it looks like I'll have to make an exception.


Grinding isn't really necessary in Demon's Souls, honest.

The most important thing to remember is that you're going to die a bunch and lose thousands of souls, and that that's okay. The second most important thing to remember is to take it slow and keep your shield up at all times. Once you figure out how rolling works you can drop your shield, but you don't know how rolling works right now. Also make sure that you're not mashing the attack buttons, as the game generally doesn't let you cancel out of moves you've already inputted. Beyond that you should be able to figure the rest out!

If you're having a particularly tough time you should consider picking up the Crescent Falchion in 4-1, it can be immensely helpful.


----------



## Noll

Just finished Portal 2, best ending ever.

Can't wait to see Half Life 3 or Portal 3.


----------



## successful

new vegas. 
only played it 2 hours but it's such a crappy game, will trade it in at gamestop asap.


----------



## Cleary

papaSmurf said:


>


haha! yeah I've seen this.
It might be the reason why I bought the game :um


----------



## Paragon

Portal 2 - not completed it yet, picked it up late.

Buying a new graphics card soon as i get paid (tomorrow or fri! woo) so i can play Crysis 2 and Shogun 2. Although tbh i'm buying it more for the imminent arrival of The Witcher 2 next month... game better be kick ***.



feels said:


> Portal 2
> 
> Also, my boyfriend's birthday and this game's release just happened to be on the same day. So, since he was so psyched to play Portal 2, I thought I'd attempt to make him a certain cake to celebrate both:


!!!! awww  lucky guy


----------



## Robodontopus

i haven't played anything in a while, but i just got portal 2 and it's amazing.


----------



## njodis

successful said:


> new vegas.
> only played it 2 hours but it's such a crappy game, will trade it in at gamestop asap.


wat


----------



## successful

njodis said:


> wat


lol game is terrible, you have to shoot the people in the head 3+ times in vats/slow motion to kill them. I'll keep playing & hope that it gets better but i thought new vegas would've been a lot of fun like borderlands & red dead redemption was :stu


----------



## njodis

Heh, well, yeah I agree that combat/shooting is the worst part of the whole game, by far. I liked the exploration and characters/dialogue/quests mostly. It's not like Borderlands at all, so you probably won't like it if the combat is annoying you already- and I don't blame you- because there's a lot of it and it all sucks.


----------



## zookeeper

successful said:


> lol game is terrible, you have to shoot the people in the head 3+ times in vats/slow motion to kill them. I'll keep playing & hope that it gets better but i thought new vegas would've been a lot of fun like borderlands & red dead redemption was :stu


I have a feeling that the Fallout series isn't going to give you exactly what you're looking for. New Vegas was a place where your (often painful) decisions actually had an effect on the plot and arc of the story. Borderlands and RDR are shooting stuff. Which is great fun too, but NV is an RPG that just happens to have guns in it, whereas those two are shooters with a story dropped on top.


----------



## xDownwardSpiral

Started playing borderlands again.. Need to finish the dlc.. Still a good game tho.. In my opinion anyway..


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

Bought a digital copy of Heroes of Might and Magic III. 

This game has such a high re-play value its almost unfair.


----------



## Paragon

xDownwardSpiral said:


> Started playing borderlands again.. Need to finish the dlc.. Still a good game tho.. In my opinion anyway..


I never finished Borderlands.. should prob go back to it some day. Was fun, until i went online and did coop and then ended up with a billion quests all over the place with no idea where i should be for my level or story progression and couldnt be bothered to sort through it all lol.

The style was awesome though. Yeah... i should go play that.


----------



## feels

Mass Effect 2
I just recently was aware that this was out on the PS3. :stu
Oh god, it's so good...


----------



## papaSmurf

Jumped back into Mirror's Edge. I love this game so much.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still playing the Wakfu Closed beta. It's a cute and fun game. Those who like Final Fantasy Tactics should give it a shot when it comes out in open beta.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

_Oh my god _I was at a surfing buddy of mines house and he has the most awesome projector for his X-Box 360. The whole wall in his bedroom is a screen

It made me consider driving into town like 25 miles away to get one. But then I thought I better of it, and plus I got kind of hungry and tired.

He was playing some new zombie game and it looked focking epic.


----------



## Chrysalii

Portal 2...finally got it (PC version).
It's been almost impossible avoiding spoilers, it's one of the very few games I actively avoid spoilers. I usually don't mind spoilers, there is a very short list of things that I avoid them (that aren't books).


----------



## Sean of the Dead

Chrysalii said:


> Portal 2...finally got it (PC version).
> It's been almost impossible avoiding spoilers, it's one of the very few games I actively avoid spoilers. I usually don't mind spoilers, there is a very short list of things that I avoid them (that aren't books).


I beat that a week or so ago, it's a very good game. 

Currently I am on my second playthrough of Final Fantasy VIII. I am also playing Battlefield: Bad Company 2.


----------



## shadowmask

Still playing Demon's Souls...:sigh...I finally killed the flamelurker after about 20 ****ing tries, albeit in a fairly cheap way. 

So I go back to Baldwin, because I'd heard that he can use the FL soul to make better weapons. Tried talking to him, kept getting the same response. So I think, "maybe I have to go in the inventory and use it." And I do. And now it's gone. And I can't get it back because the stupid game auto-saved.



GOD DAMN IT!!!!! :bash :mum :twak uke oke


----------



## C Darko

I was playing Dragon Age 2 until I got a game wrecking bug they have yet to repair : /
I'm just farting about on the Gears3 beta now.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

League of Legends

Spiral Knight


----------



## Cerberus

Portal 2

We need more games that are as unique and fun as the portal games.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

^^ yep. I agree, Cerberus.

I'm playing Portal 2 also.


----------



## Gorillaz

Fifa 11


----------



## Kamen Rider

Global Agenda


----------



## njodis

Tactics Ogre


----------



## SilentChaos

Borderlands and Mass Effect 2


----------



## Babbages

Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising and Black Ops :3


----------



## Soulful

Dragon Age 2 and recently finished Fallout New Vegas.


----------



## shadowmask

Finally finished up Demon's Souls. What a well-crafted, polished experience. Frustrating for sure, but not in a cheap way. Definitely one of my fave games of the past decade. Too bad I haven't gottten to play online yet. I'm debating whether to replay it now or wait until PSN is back up (get off your butts, Sony :twak)

Maybe I'll start RDR, or go through hard mode in Bayonetta.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Robotron 64. It gives me the creeps, for some reason.


----------



## papaSmurf

shadowmask said:


> Finally finished up Demon's Souls. What a well-crafted, polished experience. Frustrating for sure, but not in a cheap way. Definitely one of my fave games of the past decade. Too bad I haven't gottten to play online yet. I'm debating whether to replay it now or wait until PSN is back up (get off your butts, Sony :twak)


Oh, dude! We should totally play some Demon's Souls whenever PSN goes back up.


----------



## MindOverMood

Pokemon White


----------



## shadowmask

papaSmurf said:


> Oh, dude! We should totally play some Demon's Souls whenever PSN goes back up.


Sounds good. :yes But can you actually choose who to play with/against in DS? I thought it was all random.


----------



## papaSmurf

shadowmask said:


> Sounds good. :yes But can you actually choose who to play with/against in DS? I thought it was all random.


You can, it just takes a little planning.


----------



## Nefury

CS 1.6 competetively for around 6 years

Diablo2 LoD for about 8 years.

Tried to get into Heroes of Newerth played it casually for around a year but it got boring. I don't touch any new games and I don't own a console anymore.


----------



## mrbojangles

I'm going to buy a new 360 tonight (old one got the red rings again) and I'll probably be buying Crysis 2 since I've heard so many good things about it.


----------



## That guy over there

Been playing Minecraft, im still building my English fortress with MCEdit xD its massive


----------



## Scrub-Zero

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat

I love me some stalker. This game is much better than Clear Sky.


----------



## PandaGirl

360: Mortal Kombat
DS: Final Fantasy: 4 Heroes of Light


----------



## Devil

Perfect Dark XBLA


----------



## redtogo72

Age of Empires Online Beta (awesome~! ... anyone else playing?), Borderlands, and maybe The Witcher 2.

I might play Fable III and Dungeon Siege 3 once they are released.


----------



## MindOverMood

Mass Effect 2

I guess I had uninstalled it and wasn't even half way through it yet:blank


----------



## erasercrumbs

Harvest Moon: Magical Melody. My personal favorite (and possibly the most skin-peelingly adorable) of the Harvest Moon series.


----------



## papaSmurf

erasercrumbs said:


> Harvest Moon: Magical Melody. My personal favorite (and possibly the most skin-peelingly adorable) of the Harvest Moon series.


Harvest Moon rocks so hard, though I must confess that Rune Factory has pretty much replaced it as my turnip farming game of choice.


----------



## successful

Crysis 2 (ps3). Never played a game that you have to shoot an enemy 20 times to kill them until now lol. But it's still a pretty decent game i guess. 

Still can't believe this the **** PC gamers calls an excellent game, with all the hype surrounding it i thought it would have been on Killzone 2 status. :no


----------



## That guy over there

successful said:


> Crysis 2 (ps3). Never played a game that you have to shoot an enemy 20 times to kill them until now lol. But it's still a pretty decent game i guess.
> 
> Still can't believe this the **** PC gamers calls an excellent game, with all the hype surrounding it i thought it would have been on Killzone 2 status. :no


Playing Crysis 2 on a console :no tut tut


----------



## zookeeper

successful said:


> Crysis 2 (ps3). Never played a game that you have to shoot an enemy 20 times to kill them until now lol. But it's still a pretty decent game i guess.
> 
> Still can't believe this the **** PC gamers calls an excellent game, with all the hype surrounding it i thought it would have been on Killzone 2 status. :no


Killzone 2 was pretty lame. It's still sitting unfinished on my shelf.

I haven't played Crysis 2, but the first was decent at best.


----------



## successful

That guy over there said:


> Playing Crysis 2 on a console :no tut tut


Have you played it on pc? I know the graphics are slightly better but is the gameplay any different from the console versions?

I think i'll play it 2-3 more hours & trade it in tonight for LA Noir lol.


----------



## njodis

The Witcher 2

very, very good escapism.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Final Fantasy VI


----------



## PandaGirl

Genetic Garbage said:


> Final Fantasy VI


VI is a fantastic game  Classic!


----------



## feels

Not Mass Effect 2









Really need money so that I can have this game back in my life.


----------



## devin880

Oh I love DragonQuest VIII! Thats a great game and the graphics are awesome. Did you know the artist for that game is the same artist for Dragonball Z, Akira Toriyama? But the game I am playing currently is Call of Duty: Black Ops


----------



## Visionary

Left4dead, killing floor, and combatarms for now.


----------



## FedorGOAT

gorbulas said:


> Neverwinter Nights
> Trackmania Nations
> *Half-Life: Episode One (soon!)*


WOW I didn't realize this was such an old thread till I read that.


----------



## FedorGOAT

Oh and I've been playing Fable 3 which isnt very good. But I'm addicted to Live achievements so I'm still playing it. Also been playing a lot of TF2, and NBA 2k11.


----------



## Tez

I've been playing WoW a bit lately, after having not played for a few months. Also playing some Heroes of Might and Magic V: Tribes of the East, soooo waiting for Heroes VI!
I sometimes play Left4Dead 2 with my brothers etc once or twice a week too haha.


----------



## Condottieri

papaSmurf said:


> Harvest Moon rocks so hard, though I must confess that Rune Factory has pretty much replaced it as my turnip farming game of choice.


Harvest moon is fun. It sucks trying to explain that to people though. It's like "Yeah so you water cabbages and feed horses. It's great"

Them: -.O


----------



## Choci Loni

Paper Mario (64)

I'm also in the process of finding all upgrades in Metroid Prime Trilogy


----------



## Judi

Anyone play Neopets? No? |D

I've been playing it on and off for years... seems like I'm currently back on it :/ there's one particular game that's like... Viva pinata mixed with Age of Empires... and farmville. I was addicted to that for a while, but even if I'm not now... I'm still playing neopets T_T


----------



## skygazer

yu-gi-oh forbidden memories


----------



## papaSmurf

Not actually playing this right now, but Johann Sebastian Joust looks super fun:


----------



## Glue

Legends of Yore


----------



## Infexxion

L.A. Noire, sprinkled with some Black Ops zombies and a teaspoon of Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## Condottieri

Fallout: New Vegas

I have 182 hours logged, or 7.5 days. Imagine what I could've done with that time. I could have learned to fly a kite instead.


----------



## Kennnie

Genetic Garbage said:


> Final Fantasy VI


 beast


----------



## GunnyHighway

League of Legends as always. But trying to go through Witcher 2 lately is making me cry. That game is absurdly hard on normal, probably going to have to go to easy.


----------



## SusanStorm

Alan Wake.It's so addicting lol.


----------



## papaSmurf

I'm fairly certain that Sissy's Magical Ponycorn Adventure is the single best game in the universe:

http://www.untoldentertainment.com/games/sissy/


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Stalker:call of Pripyat 
Eve Online 
Wakfu.


----------



## josh23

Civ 4. Fall from Heaven..Multiplayer.


----------



## david86

L.A. Noire and Dead Space 2


----------



## Dan iel

erasercrumbs said:


> Harvest Moon: Magical Melody. My personal favorite (and possibly the most skin-peelingly adorable) of the Harvest Moon series.


I love harvest moon, so relaxing 

I'm playing LA Noire, it's really good but it's distracting me from college work


----------



## Dan iel

Invisible_girl said:


> Alan Wake.It's so addicting lol.


Alan Wake is great, I hated it at first but once I go into it was great. Love the taken voices


----------



## cybernaut

GTA IV. 

Just got it 3 days ago. I know I'm late getting the game, but I got it for a good deal 3 years later lol!


----------



## shadowmask

Red Dead Redemption. It's okay so far. Seems pretty repetitive and empty, though. Great voice acting, interesting story...but the gameplay just isn't that fun to me. Granted, I've never been a big fan of GTA style sandbox games, save for San Andreas. RDR seems to a big regression from that one, gameplay-wise. Maybe it'll open up more later, but if not, I doubt I'll finish it.


----------



## feels

L.A. Noire. I'm a terrible detective.


----------



## papaSmurf

Frozen Synapse!


----------



## Infexxion

DiRT 3


----------



## Mur

Final Fantasy 4, just got Edge on my team.


----------



## Ogrt48

I went back to Wow a month ago but its so boring since everyone I played with quit. I just can't think of any good free games to play, I suck at LoL.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

The Witcher 2, still waiting for L.A Noire in the mail. _(Oh well at least it was pretty cheap)_ :twak


----------



## papaSmurf

josh23 said:


> Civ 4. Fall from Heaven..Multiplayer.


^I tried getting into that game a while back, but holy cow is it complicated.


----------



## Angha

I'm about to pick up the Metal Gear Solid remake for Gamecube. >_> I've never played the original Metal Gear Solid (for shame, I know), so I'm hoping it'll be easy for me to dive into this one.


----------



## zookeeper

I finally drank the kool-aid and picked up codblops on sale. I feel like I can't properly appreciate this game without crystal meth.

Oh, and if you're going use a historical setting, 10 minutes of research to determine if things had been invented yet would go a long, long way.

P.S. - and to the sound designers of the CoD series, there's this thing called low end. You should try it out sometime. When I'm playing a game solely for its senseless violence, I want things that _*BOOM*_, not _click_.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Settlers of Catan for the Xbox 360. It's almost as fun as the real thing.


----------



## papaSmurf

Super Bat Puncher, a homebrew platformer/bat-fighter for the good old NES. Exceptionally strong stuff, I highly recommend checking out the free demo at this link:

http://morphcat.de/superbatpuncher/


----------



## erasercrumbs

papaSmurf said:


> Super Bat Puncher, a homebrew platformer/bat-fighter for the good old NES. Exceptionally strong stuff, I highly recommend checking out the free demo at this link:
> 
> http://morphcat.de/superbatpuncher/


Maybe it's the cat-like protagonist and the boxing glove, but it sort of reminds me of Rockin' Kats.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

I am going to play *The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask* again after I finished Final Fantasy VI. Highly underrated and overlooked Zelda game in my opinion.


----------



## seafolly

I own it, and I do like it, but the forced repetition of tasks when you can't match the 72 hour time limit got old for me pretty fast. I never finished.  (though I want to!) I just can't imagine having to play without a walkthrough given the time limits which takes so much fun out of it. Or maybe my brain simply isn't rigged for it. : P

What game am I playing now? Pausing from my Diddy Kong Racing 64 (ha!) and am about to try out EA Sports Active 2. It's not the gym, I had to quit when I moved cities a month ago, but we'll see how it goes.  Better than sitting on my butt like the agoraphobic I am.


----------



## shadowmask

Diablo. 

I've never actually played that much of the Diablo series. :duck 

I figure now is as good a time as any.


----------



## zookeeper

shadowmask said:


> I've never actually played that much of the Diablo series. :duck


Me neither! Also, I've never played starcraft.


----------



## Godless1

shadowmask said:


> Diablo.
> 
> I've never actually played that much of the Diablo series. :duck
> 
> I figure now is as good a time as any.


Wave goodbye to the next 6 months of your life. The first game was classic, but D2 will consume your soul.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

seafolly said:


> I own it, and I do like it, but the forced repetition of tasks when you can't match the 72 hour time limit got old for me pretty fast. I never finished.  (though I want to!) I just can't imagine having to play without a walkthrough given the time limits which takes so much fun out of it. Or maybe my brain simply isn't rigged for it. : P
> 
> What game am I playing now? Pausing from my Diddy Kong Racing 64 (ha!) and am about to try out EA Sports Active 2. It's not the gym, I had to quit when I moved cities a month ago, but we'll see how it goes.  Better than sitting on my butt like the agoraphobic I am.


Well, I never really had problems with the time limit. Sure, I ran out of time several times and wasn't able to finish every temple during my first attempt but the Inverted Song of Time usually gives you enough time to do everything you want.


----------



## SusanStorm

I've just started playing Gray Matter.I was really looking forward to it since Jane Jensen wrote the story and I hope that the story is good because I'm very disappointed about the graphics in the game.
Very static and kind of annoys me because some of the interaction doesn't look realistic at all.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Zelda: Ocarina or time...on an actual Nintendo 64. Yay for cheap stuff at garage sales!


----------



## artandis

Fallout: New Vegas again 

Still need to get Portal 2!


----------



## RoseAngel23

Kingdom Hearts 2 (again) woot woot


----------



## successful

RoseAngel23 said:


> Kingdom Hearts 2 (again) woot woot


Always wanted to play that game lol


----------



## Deathinmusic

^ I still haven't really played DAII because I dislike everything about the first half hour or so... That plus the terrible reviews. I loved Origins but it's nothing like it anymore.

I've been playing this:
http://www.explodingrabbit.com/games/super-mario-bros-crossover


----------



## successful

Just re-bought God Of War 3. Damn this game is hard, A lot of dying & restarting on Hades lol.


----------



## anonomousguy

After trying far cry 2 twice, and not liking it, I thought I'd pick it off the $10 rack at the shop.

I love it after the 3rd time.


----------



## Nathan Talli

Genetic Garbage said:


> I am going to play *The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask* again after I finished Final Fantasy VI. Highly underrated and overlooked Zelda game in my opinion.


I think I beat it in 8 hours. It was fun going around and collecting all the goodies though.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Nathan Talli said:


> I think I beat it in 8 hours. It was fun going around and collecting all the goodies though.


I play it right now and the last time I played it was 9 years ago. I am in the stone tower temple now and I have to admit that I can't remember that the main dungeons are so short and easy. I was able to finish every temple in less than an hour except for Great Bay Temple which took me a little longer but still no match to OoT's water temple. I don't understand why so many people complain about Great Bay Temple's level of difficulty. Nevertheless, I love the side quests and the hunting for masks in the game.


----------



## seafolly

Okay someone please explain - HOW? I mean, with the use of a walkthrough I'd totally understand but with that time resetting most of what you accomplish I've no idea how people spend so little time on it.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

seafolly said:


> Okay someone please explain - HOW? I mean, with the use of a walkthrough I'd totally understand but with that time resetting most of what you accomplish I've no idea how people spend so little time on it.


I don't know what you mean. You don't lose important items when you go back to the first day and with the "Inverted Song of Time" the time limit becomes a joke. No need for a walkthrough.


----------



## seafolly

It seems my inability to attain a gaming platform until I was a teenager may have stunted my cognitive development.


----------



## Lee794

I'm on Zelda Ocarina of Time. Just done the bit where you turn into an adult.
It's tempting to use a walkthrough. But i'm not going to use one. 

Loving the game so far.


----------



## Chaos Plus

inFAMOUS 2 (On my second playthrough)
[PROTOTYPE]
Dead Space 2
LoZ Ocarina of Time [Master Quest]


----------



## Hamtown

Gears of War 2 on Ranked Warzone.Still to this day the funnest online game imo.


----------



## Zephton

I've been playing a lot of Team Fortress 2 lately. I've almost hit 700 hours...


----------



## Gorillaz

Tony Hawk Pro Skater 2


----------



## Kennnie

L.A Noire
and 
Infamous 2


----------



## Cheesecake

Metroid Prime 3: Corruption.


----------



## Judi

I was playing Might and Magic: Clash of heroes on the ds, reminds me of puzzle quest and it's kind of fun but... I think I screwed it up and can't finish it!!! D: Waste of 14 hours T_T


----------



## shadowmask

Hmmm, so many roms, so little(much) time. What should I play...how aboutttt...eh, Chrono Trigger. Never beat that yet. :duck


----------



## cpuzManiac

Half-Life 2 Mod - Insurgency


----------



## fuerchter

terraria at the moment (2nd playthrough because some new things have been added through the patches).

after that i may be playing toca race driver 3 but i don't know about that yet.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Left 4 Dead 2, finally thanks to a steam sale. 
Uncensored version too. :yay


----------



## Glacial

Arkana Hearts...it's really good. Kind of like Blaze Blue with females only.


----------



## spidercentz

Super Mario Galaxy the second time around (luigi) but I'm about finished with it.


----------



## Noll

Got back to TES: IV again, it's a game you always get back to.


----------



## Katatonic

Yesterday I bought Homefront and GRID. Returned them both today and settled for Singularity. The graphics are pretty last generation, but I've found myself getting hooked. Also kinda rips off Bioshock with all the recording devices, notes, and flashback sequences. 

Homefront was just stale. And GRID? GRID proclaims to be a racing simulation but it felt more to me like I was playing Mario Kart instead of a title worthy enough to hold a flame to Forza or Gran Turismo.


----------



## Mur

Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 3d


----------



## penguin runner

Robert1987 said:


> Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 3d


How is the 3DS? I really want to get one and it seems their game library will be getting good soon. Does the 3D keep it's appeal while playing? I've tested it out in store and thought it was neat, but didn't think it added too much. But it's hard to immerse yourself in a game at a store. And 3D should really help make the game bring you into it.

That being said, I'm playing Demon's Souls for the second time, and InFamous (thanks to Sony) for the first time.


----------



## MindOverMood

Fable III for the PC.


----------



## Mur

penguin runner said:


> How is the 3DS? I really want to get one and it seems their game library will be getting good soon. Does the 3D keep it's appeal while playing? I've tested it out in store and thought it was neat, but didn't think it added too much. But it's hard to immerse yourself in a game at a store. And 3D should really help make the game bring you into it.
> 
> That being said, I'm playing Demon's Souls for the second time, and InFamous (thanks to Sony) for the first time.


I would recommend the 3ds, but then again I'm a big fan of Nintendo's handheld systems so I might be a bit biased. It seems to be a solid system to me and the 3d is an added flavor, and c'mon, it's hard to beat Ocarina of Time on a handheld system!!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Robert1987 said:


> Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 3d


Arghhhhhh!!!! 
I have to wait till the 30th. :cry


----------



## Mur

Daniel89 said:


> Arghhhhhh!!!!
> I have to wait till the 30th. :cry


Bummer! Don't worry though it's well worth the wait, you'll be satisfied!!


----------



## Evilan

Recently I've been playing Oblivion because I am sooooo stoked for Skyrim. But I've also been doing some Starcraft 2 custom games and Madden NFL 11 on the Xbawks.


----------



## Godless1

Got my copy of _Dungeon Siege 3_ for PS3 today. Don't believe any of the haters, this game is really fun. It has the same addictive qualities of a Diablo-type game (close to it, anyway), and it also boasts really fun action based combat.


----------



## Rixy

I should probably get back to playing Alan Wake. I tend to run around the woods shouting "GODAMMIT, ALICE" over and over again. The story hasn't really interested me incase you can't tell...


----------



## Infexxion

Rixy said:


> I should probably get back to playing Alan Wake. I tend to run around the woods shouting "GODAMMIT, ALICE" over and over again. The story hasn't really interested me incase you can't tell...


Barry Wheeler is the man.


----------



## shadowmask

5 Days A Stranger


----------



## Harassment Panda

World of Warcraft.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I got back into Dungeon Fighter Online this week.

Also playing Wakfu and Eve Online.


----------



## Oscar7

Okami. Love the game. Any other fans?


----------



## Chrysalii

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
in 3D

there's quite a bit of potential in the 3DS, now we just need a game to show it off. The 3D is quite deep in OoT as well (the only other 3DS game I have is Street Fighter).


----------



## Oscar7

Chrysalii said:


> The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
> in 3D
> 
> there's quite a bit of potential in the 3DS, now we just need a game to show it off. The 3D is quite deep in OoT as well (the only other 3DS game I have is Street Fighter).


I'm jealous of you...:blank


----------



## Judi

I'm finally playing Portal 2  I just finished co-op the other day, and am now playing single player campaign. I think I should it played it the other way first...


----------



## Reinvented

Infamous 2


----------



## Raulz0r

Virtua Tennis 4, way too short "World Tour" mode I finished the whole thing in 6 hours


----------



## erasercrumbs

The Phantom Brave remake for the Wii.


----------



## zookeeper

I can has water chip?


----------



## shadowmask

Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow


----------



## fingertips

playing oblivion with a less crash-prone mod setup.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

MLB the Show 11; the only game I like at the moment.


----------



## shadowmask

Aliens vs. Predator (SNES)


----------



## phoenixwright

Yakuza 4 (PS3).


----------



## Karuni

Oscar7 said:


> Okami. Love the game. Any other fans?


That is one of my most favorite games ever! Which version are you playing? I had the original PS2 one. Beat it 100% and everything. Good memories...
I actually started Okamiden a couple of weeks ago. Haven't gotten too far though.

I on and off play games at the moment. I just got and started The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D last Wednesday. I've just been really tired/unmotivated to play it in the past couple of days. I absolutely love the 3D in it though.


----------



## moxosis

Eve Online, and I am building an Orca it's a Capital industrial ship. Almost done mining the ore, got all the bluprints to build the parts to then build the Orca, requires lot of excel work


----------



## Oscar7

Karuni said:


> That is one of my most favorite games ever! Which version are you playing? I had the original PS2 one. Beat it 100% and everything. Good memories...
> I actually started Okamiden a couple of weeks ago. Haven't gotten too far though.
> 
> I on and off play games at the moment. I just got and started The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D last Wednesday. I've just been really tired/unmotivated to play it in the past couple of days. I absolutely love the 3D in it though.


The Wii version. I love the game, too! 
Is Okamiden even that good?


----------



## Karuni

Oscar7 said:


> The Wii version. I love the game, too!
> Is Okamiden even that good?


I played the Wii version for 2 minutes once. I couldn't make my hands be steady enough to use the brush. xDD

Eh, I've only played a couple of hours of Okamiden. The beginning is really slow, but I think it will have some promise later on. There are a lot of things that I want to know about the game has yet to explain. I think the brush mode is a lot better with the stylus but for some reason, my game has issues knowing I drew a darn circle. xDD I never had this issue on the PS2... The gameplay is pretty much the same as Okami though.


----------



## Oscar7

Karuni said:


> I played the Wii version for 2 minutes once. I couldn't make my hands be steady enough to use the brush. xDD
> 
> Eh, I've only played a couple of hours of Okamiden. The beginning is really slow, but I think it will have some promise later on. There are a lot of things that I want to know about the game has yet to explain. I think the brush mode is a lot better with the stylus but for some reason, my game has issues knowing I drew a darn circle. xDD I never had this issue on the PS2... The gameplay is pretty much the same as Okami though.


Haha, really? I think it was a bit hard at first but you get used to it!

Yeah, I heard the game was having a hard time reading circles, but that's the same for the Wii version, too. Never did play the PS2 version.
The only reason I haven't bought Okamiden, is because I hate the idea of having a partner ride on your back. -_- I want to do this on my own. No tag team!


----------



## Karuni

Oscar7 said:


> Haha, really? I think it was a bit hard at first but you get used to it!
> 
> Yeah, I heard the game was having a hard time reading circles, but that's the same for the Wii version, too. Never did play the PS2 version.
> The only reason I haven't bought Okamiden, is because I hate the idea of having a partner ride on your back. -_- I want to do this on my own. No tag team!


I played Okami at a friend's house just to try the controls out really quickly. I didn't really get a chance to really sit down and master them. xD I just wanted to compare the brush controls.

I never had issues with the PS2 version really. Once in a while I had issues with blooming trees but nothing like I get on Okamiden. I draw what looks like a circle and it joins and everything, but it won't work. I think placement is an issue too because the camera is different in Okamiden. You can't really control it too much.

Yeah, the partner thing is definitely mandatory. I was really opposed to it at first too. I actually don't mind it now, but sometimes it bothers me in battles. You get a grade on how much your partner helped out in battles, and if they don't help out much, you get a low score. I'm a perfectionist who wants all pink trees, so it annoys me sometimes. xD You can't really control what they do in battle (so far as I know anyway).


----------



## Oscar7

Ahh, I heard the Wii game was better than the PS2, still.

Yeah, I'd say it is based on the camera. Or some other stupid little bug. Try drawing a crazy looking circle. 

What?! That's so lame! That's what turned me away from the game. Is the game just as challenging as the other one? Is the story good?


----------



## Kennnie

Uncharted 3 Beta and la noire


----------



## Karuni

Oscar7 said:


> Ahh, I heard the Wii game was better than the PS2, still.
> 
> Yeah, I'd say it is based on the camera. Or some other stupid little bug. Try drawing a crazy looking circle.
> 
> What?! That's so lame! That's what turned me away from the game. Is the game just as challenging as the other one? Is the story good?


Yeah, I heard they improved the visuals a bit. It definitely looked more colorful. I just prefer my PS2 version cause it was the original one I played and was so used to. xD

I've noticed it works more often if I draw very slowly and carefully. But not always. I tend to draw rather quickly (especially for using the slash technique).

I can't say anything about the story so far except it's seeming a lot like the original at the moment but I'm sure there is a lot more to it. I thought the first boss was interesting, but you had to read signs before fighting to know what do.

I've lost health a lot in this game so far. xD But there are enemies on the map now that can hurt you. I also just think it's harder to control Chibi with the DS controls so that's kinda a factor too. xD;


----------



## chocobo1988

Playing some Sega Genesis games on my Wii. Right now I'm playing Sonic 3 & Knuckles, but I'm downloading around 1000 games so hopefully I'll find something other than Sonic. I just beat Doomsday Zone and got all the Super Emeralds so this game is kind of boring me. I was using Sonic and Tails.

Right now I'm in the mood for some Caesar's Palace; this game taught me how to gamble as a child.


----------



## Godless1

chocobo1988 said:


> Playing some Sega Genesis games on my Wii. Right now I'm playing Sonic 3 & Knuckles, but I'm downloading around 1000 games so hopefully I'll find something other than Sonic. I just beat Doomsday Zone and got all the Super Emeralds so this game is kind of boring me. I was using Sonic and Tails.
> 
> Right now I'm in the mood for some Caesar's Palace; this game taught me how to gamble as a child.


Here are some ideas for great Genesis games. 20 of them, in fact.

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/top-20-screwattack/38166

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/top-20-screwattack/40042


----------



## shadowmask

Streets of Rage


----------



## erasercrumbs

You know, I rarely play just one game at a time. I mean, I'm playing Phantom Brave, the original Paper Mario, and yet another playthrough of Mass Effect 2 at the moment. Anyone else have that problem?


----------



## Genetic Garbage

shadowmask said:


> Streets of Rage


Great series. Played it with my dad when I was a child. We have never been able to beat the final boss of Streets of Rage 3 within the time limit. Do you know Rival Turf? It was my first and is still my favourite Beat'em up game of all time. Btw, I like your Ulver avatar.

Streets of Rage 3 - Final Boss


----------



## Godless1

erasercrumbs said:


> You know, I rarely play just one game at a time. I mean, I'm playing Phantom Brave, the original Paper Mario, and yet another playthrough of Mass Effect 2 at the moment. Anyone else have that problem?


Yup, and it ends up taking me way too long to get through games because of it.


----------



## alte

Great little war game.


----------



## shadowmask

Genetic Garbage said:


> Great series. Played it with my dad when I was a child. We have never been able to beat the final boss of Streets of Rage 3 within the time limit. Do you know Rival Turf? It was my first and is still my favourite Beat'em up game of all time. Btw, I like your Ulver avatar.


Hmm, never played Rival Turf, I'll have to check it out. I have to say my fave brawler is probably Turtles in Time or The Simpsons. Have you heard Wars of The Roses yet?


----------



## zookeeper

SWAT 3 showed up on GOG. I remember it being awesome, but I forgot just how awesome it is.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

shadowmask said:


> Hmm, never played Rival Turf, I'll have to check it out. I have to say my fave brawler is probably Turtles in Time or The Simpsons. Have you heard Wars of The Roses yet?


Yeah, Turtles in Time is a great game. I have it for SNES and it's one of my faves as well. Simpsons arcade was fun too. Played it in a game hall several times. Final Fight and Mighty Morphin Power Rangers: The Movie for SNES are also good. Have you heard of Sunset Riders? It's a Shoot-em up but plays more or less like a beat-em-up. Love it to death. Haven't heard the new Ulver album yet.


----------



## Dov

http://tremulous.net/
how do you make the link look all nice?
its a great fps Ive wasted way to much of this and last summer on


----------



## Knowbody

UC3 beta and UC2's campaign


----------



## Rocklee96

Doing a Nuzlocke run through Pokemon Diamond. Considering doing one in White as well.


----------



## dragons09

Alan Wake. The atmosphere, music and story is amazing


----------



## Your Crazy

Uncharted 2 and Little Big Planet 2.

Damn these games are good!


----------



## shadowmask

Going through Contra: Hard Corps again.


----------



## shadowmask

Genetic Garbage said:


> Yeah, Turtles in Time is a great game. I have it for SNES and it's one of my faves as well. Simpsons arcade was fun too. Played it in a game hall several times. Final Fight and Mighty Morphin Power Rangers: The Movie for SNES are also good. Have you heard of Sunset Riders? It's a Shoot-em up but plays more or less like a beat-em-up. Love it to death. Haven't heard the new Ulver album yet.


Heck yeah Sunset Riders! I prefer the arcade version. Me and a buddy used to 1cc that game at the skating rink when we were kids. Wild Guns is another good western-style shoot-'em-up for the SNES. The new Ulver album is more or less a continuation of shadows, but with a bit more indie rock influence. Idk if you're a fan of their non bm stuff, if so I suggest yting September IV and Providence, best songs on the album imo.


----------



## Mur

Dragon Warrior 7 for the PSX


----------



## River In The Mountain

Amnesia Dark Descent.


----------



## Campeador

Trying Oblivion for the third time now. Just can't get into it.

Tried The Witcher 2. Can't get into it, even though I enjoyed the first game.

Tried S.T.A.L.K.E.R. for the fourth time. Can't get into it.

Ahh, what's wrong with me?! I used to devour large-scale RPGs. Nothing's satisfying anymore. The last game I had fun playing was Dragon Age 2, but it seems I'm the only one who liked it. :um My tastes must be changing...


----------



## phoenixwright

Add Child of Eden (Xbox 360... playing with the controller. I don't feel like putting down $150 on a Kinect), Eternal Legacy HD (Android smartphone) and The Symphony of the Eternity (Android) to my playlist. Still juggling Yakuza 4 (PS3) as well. Not quite sure if Child of Eden is my thing. I'm gonna go back to playing Yakuza 4 for now.


----------



## Dan iel

Playing Assassins Creed Brotherhood at the moment, going through it again.

Thinking about replaying Fallout New Vegas next 

Or even try Mother 3 (Earthbound)


----------



## Genetic Garbage

phoenixwright said:


> Add Child of Eden (Xbox 360... playing with the controller. I don't feel like putting down $150 on a Kinect), Eternal Legacy HD (Android smartphone) and The Symphony of the Eternity (Android) to my playlist. Still juggling Yakuza 4 (PS3) as well. Not quite sure if Child of Eden is my thing. I'm gonna go back to playing Yakuza 4 for now.


I also want to try Child of Eden. Looks strange but fun. Watching videos of it makes me feel like being on an LSD trip although I have never been on one. lol


----------



## Kuro

Yeah, Child of Eden does look pretty trippy. I remember reading that it was made by Tetsuya Mizuguchi, who is known for making Rez, which is a similar type game.

I haven't played any new games in a long while. Lately I've been in a Castlevania mood and have just been playing the classic games in the series.


----------



## phoenixwright

Kuro said:


> Yeah, Child of Eden does look pretty trippy. I remember reading that it was made by Tetsuya Mizuguchi, who is known for making Rez, which is a similar type game.


I've been told that Child of Eden is best played in the dark for a LSD-ish trippy feel. That's what I've been doing. Apparently it's more immersive with Kinect. I really don't feel like buying the Kinect though. lol. People are getting sick of Microsoft shoving that accessory down our throats and it looks like it's on it's way to being a burnt out fad. Their E3 was pretty much Kinect, Halo, Kinect, Gears of War, Kinect, Halo, Kinect....


----------



## Joe

Legend of Zelda on 3ds, Beyond good and evil and lately ive been on football manager the most lately.

Really want to try fallout new vegas again, since I just get bored of it (was the same with fallout 3 for a while till i replayed it then i thought it was amazing) and all my data gets deleted because my ps3 breaks every few months :S


----------



## Dan iel

Trying to play League of Legends but the servers are down. Finally a game my ghetto pc can play


----------



## shadowmask

Arcana (SNES) and Cave Story (PC)


----------



## General Shy Guy

Dead Space 2. Had to turn some lights on :| .


----------



## skygazer

black prophecy open beta


----------



## Kuro

phoenixwright said:


> I've been told that Child of Eden is best played in the dark for a LSD-ish trippy feel. That's what I've been doing. Apparently it's more immersive with Kinect. I really don't feel like buying the Kinect though. lol. People are getting sick of Microsoft shoving that accessory down our throats and it looks like it's on it's way to being a burnt out fad. Their E3 was pretty much Kinect, Halo, Kinect, Gears of War, Kinect, Halo, Kinect....


I definitely agree, Microsoft harps on it a lot. I was never really interested in it in the first place and it seems Microsoft and Sony were going crazy with that stuff after the Wii. Personally, most of the time I just want a controller so I can sit on my *** and play an enjoyable game, haha.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd

General Shy Guy said:


> Dead Space 2. Had to turn some lights on :| .


I want.

Playing resident evil mercenaries 3D. Need people for duo mode (random people always dying...)

Also, if anyone wants to play serious COD Zombies on ps3 send me your psn name because I'm tired of hosts ending games after dying once!


----------



## Karuni

Left 4 Dead 2

Feels good to let off some steam shooting zombies and the like again. The last time I played this game before right at this moment (it's paused, of course xD) was a few weeks ago.


----------



## jubjub

I'm playing Beneath a steel sky right now. 

It's an adventure game set in an dystopian australian future. If you're looking for a really good, old fashioned adventure game then this is great. Really an unappreciated gem that didn't really get the attention it deserved. 

Got it off gog.com for free...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

skygazer said:


> black prophecy open beta


I need to try that game.


----------



## livechange

General Shy Guy said:


> Dead Space 2. Had to turn some lights on :| .


hih, I love play it. It's great.:clap Dead Space 2 is number one.


----------



## pancakepowder

about to replay half life 2. love that game!


----------



## cybernaut

Grand Theft Auto IV


----------



## General Shy Guy

livechange said:


> hih, I love play it. It's great.:clap Dead Space 2 is number one.


Just finished it. Died more times on the last chapter than I did the entire game.


----------



## Glue

Minecraft
Final Fantasy 3


----------



## Aloysius

The Saboteur.


----------



## StarlightSonic

Pokémon White and Alice: Madness Returns.


----------



## Shadow260

Playing through a number of games right now, mostly:

Mega Man Battle Network 2 (GBA)
Castlevania Dawn of Sorrow (DS)
Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess (Wii)
Borderlands (360)


----------



## fingertips




----------



## s12345

Right now I'm playing homework. Hahaha.


----------



## Squirrelevant

Super Meat Boy
Eufloria
Gemini Rue
Kerbal Space Program (thanks to fingertips )


----------



## Durzo

Haha I was going to try kerbal space program too pointy 

Still playing SC2 trying to get decent though... maybe one day lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero

s12345 said:


> Right now I'm playing homework. Hahaha.


For a second i read it as Homeworld and it made me happy that some people still play this wonderful game.


----------



## Karuni

I finished single player in Portal 2 yesterday. =D

I've been playing Terraria lately too, and, man, is that game ADDICTING. xD (especially when I find underground caverns to explore for hours)


----------



## erasercrumbs

Gunstar Super Heroes for the GBA. It's even better than I had heard. I never thought I'd be saying this, but, as a sidescrolling shooter, it might be even better than the lauded Contra III.


----------



## Cheesecake

Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas. It's been a while since I've played this.


----------



## Squirrelevant

Just started playing Terraria.


----------



## Godless1

Uncharted 2
Dead Nation
Darksiders

Also have Nier and Resonance of Fate sitting on my shelf.


----------



## Jon243

GTA 4 and Fallout New Vegas.


----------



## zookeeper

Aloysius said:


> The Saboteur.


I played the hell out of that game.


----------



## fingertips

arcanum
the longest journey


----------



## shadowmask

Metroid Fusion


----------



## fingertips

fingertips said:


> the longest journey


i'm really liking this, by the way. there's cases of silly adventure game logic, and you have to backtrack through basically empty screens a few times, but it's charming and interesting and funny and has great characters.

i think going to have to play dreamfall after this.


----------



## Josh90

Ninja Gaiden 2


----------



## revai

Portal 2.. I'm nearly at the end now, but I Keep getting stuck on puzzles for half an hour when I just want to see the story :b


----------



## GunnyHighway

Just finished Kingdom Hearts 2! Can't believe it took me so long, but most of the time I had to wait for my wireless Xbox adapter to get here to use the Xbox controller on my PC. (Yay cheap $10 stuff from Asia)

Gotta find some more PS2 games to go through that I never had the chance...hmmmm


----------



## Tez

Totally loving Darkspore!
Poker Night at The Inventory is fun too.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

fingertips said:


> i'm really liking this, by the way. there's cases of silly adventure game logic, and you have to backtrack through basically empty screens a few times, but it's charming and interesting and funny and has great characters.
> 
> i think going to have to play dreamfall after this.


I never played "The Longest Journey" but I played "Dreamfall" many years ago and I really liked it. I still own it for PC. Very good game.


----------



## successful

Infamous 2


----------



## Squirrelevant

pointy said:


> Just started playing Terraria.


Addicted now. D:


----------



## mirry

Eternal Sonata

I have Fallout New Vegas on hold until I get the Honest Hearts DLC P:


----------



## Infexxion

Mostly playing Black Ops zombies and Uncharted 2.


----------



## Mur

Still playing Dragon Warrior 7, this has to be one of the longest games ever.


----------



## J J Gittes

Dreamfall: The Longest Journey, seems great so far, although the voice acting is terrible compared to the original


----------



## phoenixwright

I recently got Football Manager 2011 (PC) from Steam. I am waiting on Catherine next week. I am debating on whether I should pre-order the limited "love is over" edition or not. I already have a lot of junk to begin with. I'm like a hoarder. lol.



Robert1987 said:


> Still playing Dragon Warrior 7, this has to be one of the longest games ever.


Yeah it's a long rpg. I clocked in about 125 hours on Dragon Quest 7. lol.


----------



## jsgt

Mario Bros 1 on Nintendo and cant get past the castle in level 6! For being the first Mario on Nintendo, this damn thing is hard! ugh


----------



## erasercrumbs

jsgt said:


> Mario Bros 1 on Nintendo and cant get past the castle in level 6! For being the first Mario on Nintendo, this damn thing is hard! ugh


With the exception of The Lost Levels, the original Super Mario Bros. is by far the most challenging of the flagship Mario games (though the continue cheat helps a little, but only a little). Super Mario 2 was much easier, and Super Mario 3 had a lot of infinite 1-up scenarios. And every Mario game after that has save points.


----------



## phoenixwright

jsgt said:


> Mario Bros 1 on Nintendo and cant get past the castle in level 6! For being the first Mario on Nintendo, this damn thing is hard! ugh


I can manage to get to World 8. But with using warps! lol. I never managed to beat World 8. There is a little cheat you can do in the game that will give you infinite continues. Maybe I can try with that.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

jsgt said:


> Mario Bros 1 on Nintendo and cant get past the castle in level 6! For being the first Mario on Nintendo, this damn thing is hard! ugh


get some lives


----------



## Neutrino

Making my way slowly through the last part of Infamous.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater

I've slowly been replaying Gears of War 2 in anticipation of the 3rd one coming out soon. After that I've got Lost Planet 2 on deck, along with GTA IV which I've been avoiding since it seems very overwhelming and neverending.


----------



## Glacial

Little Big Planet 2


----------



## zookeeper

Bloodlines is on for $5 this weekend. Can you guess what I've been doing?

I have the discs at my mom's place still, but $5 is cheaper than the gas to get over there! (same as when Kotor was $2.50)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

zookeeper said:


> Bloodlines is on for $5 this weekend. Can you guess what I've been doing?


You've been Trying to hook up with Jeanette Voerman, haven't you? :b


----------



## zookeeper

Logan X said:


> You've been Trying to hook up with Jeanette Voerman, haven't you? :b


Trying?

There is no try. :b


----------



## Campeador

Playing Company of Heroes again after a long hiatus. My micro is so rustyyyyy


----------



## Tu Cielo

I'm playing Infamous and I'm trying to beat Final Fantasy 8. I'm sooo close to the end but it's taking forever to level up all the characters DX


----------



## erasercrumbs

Mostly been puttering about with the original Ice Hockey for the NES. I still believe it to be one of the finest two-player games ever made.


----------



## Dan iel

Playing a bunch of games at the mo:

League of Legends
Fallout New Vegas
Dragon Age 2

Thinking about playing Mother 3 and Demons Souls


----------



## Koopaatroopa

I've been playing Final Fantasy V on my gameboy because I have never actually finished it.


----------



## River In The Mountain

Borderlands... again.


----------



## Lanter

WoW, Mount and Blade: Warband.

OH AND OFCOURSE HOW COULD I FORGET?! MINECRAFT! After laying it down for a year or so. I used to be obsessed with that game. Building a Tibetan Monastery right now, using an editor though, lazy bum that I am.


----------



## davidburke

slowly going through dead space, not really one of my favourites. replaying mass effect 2 and halo reach too ooo and i have to get back into dragon age 2 as well. so many to finish :clap


----------



## GunnyHighway

Think I'm gonna go through Okami. Seems like a neat game.


----------



## immortal80

Borderlands
Killing Floor
Assassin's Creed 2
Far Cry 2
Metro 2033


----------



## immortal80

davidburke said:


> slowly going through dead space, not really one of my favourites. replaying mass effect 2 and halo reach too ooo and i have to get back into dragon age 2 as well. so many to finish :clap


man, i wish i could erase my memories of the dead space games so i could play them for the first time again. i loved both of them.


----------



## Godless1

I beat Castlevania: Bloodlines earlier tonight (no cheap save states or anything). Holy hell, the last level of that game is intense. Not the hardest Castlevania game, but pretty close.


----------



## Campeador

Age of Mythology!


----------



## crazydom

Working my way through the first Dead Space after owning it for over a year.


----------



## Judi

Spiral Knights |D


----------



## s12345

Ninja Baseball Batman (MAME, MAMEUIFX32)


----------



## shadowmask

Doom Roguelike, again. Tough game, and ridiculously addictive.


----------



## IcoRules

Siren

It's a bit hard, but I'm getting the hang of it.


----------



## Squirrelevant

Dead Space
Fallout 3


----------



## phoenixwright

Catherine (PS3 version).


----------



## Josh90

Battlefield: Bad Company 2


----------



## Godless1

I'm now playing Rondo of Blood. It feels almost like I'm playing a prequel to Symphony of the Night, and the soundtrack is awesome.


----------



## J J Gittes

Enslaved: Oddysey to the West


----------



## shadowmask

Godless1 said:


> I'm now playing Rondo of Blood. It feels almost like I'm playing a prequel to Symphony of the Night, and the soundtrack is awesome.


I assume you're talking the PC-engine version? Great game. Tough as nails, too, although so was the SNES port/remake. If Dracula's Curse didn't exist, I'd say it's the hardest entry in the series.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Playing through Super Metroid again. I'm playing it on hard mode(rom modification). 

This game draws me in every time and i can't put it down.


----------



## Godless1

shadowmask said:


> I assume you're talking the PC-engine version? Great game. Tough as nails, too, although so was the SNES port/remake. If Dracula's Curse didn't exist, I'd say it's the hardest entry in the series.


Yes, it's the PC-engine version.

Hmm... I'm pretty much breezing through. I'm only to the clock tower, so I'm sure it could still ramp up the difficulty on me. I feel like the sub weapon supers, or whatever they're called, really make the bosses easier, especially the cross.


----------



## MindOverMood

Re-installing COD2


----------



## zookeeper

Dawn of War - Dark Crusade.

It's been installed for months, but I finally decided to start it up today.


----------



## Godless1

Just beat Rondo of Blood. You're crazy Shadowmask, that was crazy easy. Granted, I've played SotN, so I was familiar with the final boss, but I literally beat him on my first try. The second fight with shaft may have been difficult for some, but i had 60+ hearts and the cross, so I just used the special 4 times and he was all but dead. 

If you think that game was hard, try beating bloodlines for the genesis, or the original for NES, yikes.


----------



## artandis

Dan iel said:


> Playing a bunch of games at the mo:
> 
> League of Legends
> Fallout New Vegas
> Dragon Age 2
> 
> Thinking about playing Mother 3 and Demons Souls


Good list man! I really want to try Demons Souls too


----------



## Godless1

artandis said:


> Good list man! I really want to try *Demons Souls* too


:yes My favorite PS3 game. Expect to possibly break a controller out of frustration, though.


----------



## BornInTheWrongPlanet

Well it's kinda old but I'm kinda fascinated with Microsoft's Flight Simulator


----------



## shadowmask

Godless1 said:


> Just beat Rondo of Blood. You're crazy Shadowmask, that was crazy easy. Granted, I've played SotN, so I was familiar with the final boss, but I literally beat him on my first try. The second fight with shaft may have been difficult for some, but i had 60+ hearts and the cross, so I just used the special 4 times and he was all but dead.
> 
> If you think that game was hard, try beating bloodlines for the genesis, or the original for NES, yikes.


Really? Huh. I recall RoB giving me a lot of trouble, much more than Bloodlines or even the original. It's been a while since I've played it, though. Drac _is_ pretty easy, I'll give you that, but I always found Shaft a pain, even with item crashes. The enemies also seem quicker and their patterns more unpredictable compared to the other classic games, imo.


----------



## Godless1

shadowmask said:


> Really? Huh. I recall RoB giving me a lot of trouble, much more than Bloodlines or even the original. It's been a while since I've played it, though. Drac _is_ pretty easy, I'll give you that, but I always found Shaft a pain, even with item crashes. The enemies also seem quicker and their patterns more unpredictable compared to the other classic games, imo.


Maybe it's just because I've been playing so much Castlevania. I've beaten Rebirth, Bloodlines, and RoB in the past week or so. Not to mention, everyone is going to have trouble with different games. Trust me, I had my own struggles with Bloodlines.


----------



## fingertips

vvvvvv
atom zombie smasher


----------



## papaSmurf

Picross 3d. So amazing.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Master of Magic. God bless all the little tinker gnomes at Great Old Games that work tirelessly to bring delightful classics to eager consumers.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

erasercrumbs said:


> Master of Magic. God bless all the little tinker gnomes at Great Old Games that work tirelessly to bring delightful classics to eager consumers.


God, i love Master of Magic.

Thanks for mentioning that site btw. I googled it, and now I'm tempted to buy Return to Krondor and King's bounty :b


----------



## erasercrumbs

Logan X said:


> God, i love Master of Magic.
> 
> Thanks for mentioning that site btw. I googled it, and now I'm tempted to buy Return to Krondor and King's bounty :b


Yeah, I dig GOG. Considering how cheap the games are there, it's pretty addicting.


----------



## Josh90

Battlefield: Bad Company 2


----------



## papaSmurf

erasercrumbs said:


> God bless all the little tinker gnomes at Great Old Games that work tirelessly to bring delightful classics to eager consumers.


^GOG.com is awesome, it's true.

I tried diving into Riven again, but I ended up getting stuck in exactly the same place as before. Does anyone else have Riven?

Edit: Holy cow, Master of Magic looks really neat.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

The sims 2 and 3.

I kind of want to play call of duty or fallout but I can't be bothered booting up my xbox. XD


----------



## Cheesecake

Dungeons of Dredmor.


----------



## Juracule

Team Fortress 2 is enough for me.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood. Was on sale for $15 so I grabbed it.


----------



## Karuni

I started playing Fallout: New Vegas on PC a couple of days ago. It's such an addicting game for me. xD


----------



## UKPhobe

The Witcher


----------



## shadowmask

Dungeon Crawl Stone Soup


----------



## minimized

I am playing Oblivion with, for the first time, mods. It's slow going...


----------



## Metal Man

Megaman Zero. Just as hard as it claims to be.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Mass Effect 2, again. Just downloaded the last available expansion, so it's once more into the breach.


----------



## 0lly

I'm trying to squeeze the last bits of life out of Portal 2.


----------



## Gracelizabeth96

Oblivion, Morrowind, WoW, LOTRO, Uncharted, Minecraft, & New Vegas. /win


----------



## hmnut

Harvest Moon on the GBA... look at my name.

I will always play The Sims 2.


----------



## lostdude42

Halo Reach


----------



## Godless1

Secret of Mana, just made it to the Mana Fortress.

Gamefly has shipped El Shaddai. The game looks really cool, I'll be playing it tomorrow.


----------



## MindOverMood

Dragon Quest V: Hand of the Heavenly Bride


----------



## papaSmurf

Godless1 said:


> Gamefly has shipped El Shaddai. The game looks really cool, I'll be playing it tomorrow.


^I'd be really curious to know if that game is any good. The visual style is fantastic, at the very least.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood, finished! Onto something new come Saturday. Maybe I'll take my first whack at a Final Fantasy game. :hide


----------



## Godless1

GunnyHighway said:


> Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood, finished! Onto something new come Saturday. *Maybe I'll take my first whack at a Final Fantasy game.* :hide


Play VI, you won't regret it.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Been told by a couple people to try X, already went ahead and downloaded it. :hide


----------



## Godless1

X is good too. I would put it 3rd or 4th, either right before, or right after IV. 

Does this mean you have a PS2 emulator?


----------



## fredbloggs02

Alpha Protocol/ Brink/ Left For Dead 1


----------



## papaSmurf

GunnyHighway said:


> Been told by a couple people to try X, already went ahead and downloaded it. :hide


X is super boring, skip it. Godless has the right of it in suggesting VI, though I personally prefer VIII and V.

Or just skip the series altogether and play Chrono Trigger.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Godless1 said:


> Does this mean you have a PS2 emulator?


Yup. PCSX2 is my emulator of choice. Really wanted to play SOCOM, but none of them work. Last game I went through was Kingdom Hearts 2, I also have Okami downloaded but I bought Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood right after that and never got to it :b


----------



## Godless1

GunnyHighway said:


> Yup. PCSX2 is my emulator of choice. Really wanted to play SOCOM, but none of them work. Last game I went through was Kingdom Hearts 2, I also have Okami downloaded but I bought Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood right after that and never got to it :b


Good stuff, I'm downloading it now. Although, I'm not sure how well my crummy computer will run it. I've wanted to play the KH games for a while. Also, Shadow of the Colossus and Dragon Quest VIII.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

I am with Godless1 and papaSmurf and recommend VI although my personal favourite is IX. I didn't like X. Chrono Trigger is good but I think FF VI is better.

Currently playing: Lunar: Silver Star Story Complete


----------



## Marakunda

Godless1 said:


> Good stuff, I'm downloading it now. Although, I'm not sure how well my crummy computer will run it. I've wanted to play the KH games for a while. Also, Shadow of the Colossus and Dragon Quest VIII.


Dude, you need an INSANE computer to run those kinds of things... I downloaded it, it's pretty much just a waste of space.

*sigh*, I need a better computer...


----------



## GunnyHighway

Eh, a decent dual core and a bit of RAM should be good enough. Requirements (These are a bit dated):

* Windows/Linux OS
* CPU that supports SSE2 (Pentium 4 and up, Athlon64 and up)
* GPU that supports Pixel Shaders 2.0
* 512mb RAM 

______________________________________________________________________
Loaded up Okami, 260MB of RAM and CPU usage maxed at 5%. Now, I do have a 6 core, 12 threaded processor at 4GHz...but an Intel Core 2 Duo or newer would probably be fine. Their "recommended" is (outdated a bit, as mentioned above):

* Windows Vista 32bit/64bit
* CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo @ 3.2ghz or better
* GPU: 8600gt or better
* 1gb RAM (2gb if on Vista)


----------



## Mur

Genetic Garbage said:


> I am with Godless1 and papaSmurf and recommend VI although my personal favourite is IX. I didn't like X. Chrono Trigger is good but I think FF VI is better.
> 
> Currently playing: Lunar: Silver Star Story Complete


I was thinking about playing that game next myself, are the Lunar games any good?


----------



## erasercrumbs

Tried to play the NES version of the Three Stooges today. I had forgotten how suckful it is. The minigame in which you run down the street as Larry, stumbling over objects every .45 seconds is perhaps the most obnoxious stretch of video entertainment I've ever endured. The voice effects are pretty impressive, though.


----------



## papaSmurf

I'm not actually playing anything right now, but I'd very much like to get together with some dudes/ladies from SAS to play some Settlers of Catan! Here's a shameless link to the thread I just put up: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f14/anyone-up-for-some-settlers-of-catan-138993/


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Notus said:


> I was thinking about playing that game next myself, are the Lunar games any good?


Yes, Silver Star Story Complete and Eternal Blue Complete are both good games imo. Definitely check them out if you are a fan of JRPGs. I don't know if you know the first Grandia game for PS1. It's developed by the same company (Game Arts). Grandia is my favourite game of these three.


----------



## Paragon

The original Deus Ex


----------



## feelgoodlost

Mount and blade: warband
E.YE: Divine Cybermancy 
L.A. Noire - almost finished

Starting soon : Catherine


----------



## GuyMontag

F1 2010 - Just started recently. I am on my third race.
The Bigs 2 - I am on break from this one, but need to finish up Become a Legend mode and collect all of the hall of fame votes.


----------



## Godless1

Godless1 said:


> Gamefly has shipped El Shaddai. The game looks really cool, I'll be playing it tomorrow.





papaSmurf said:


> ^I'd be really curious to know if that game is any good. The visual style is fantastic, at the very least.


I'm only several hours in, but, despite how great the game looks and sounds, that really doesn't make up for the dull repetitive gameplay. Pretty disappointed, TBH.

Oh well, this just gives me time to go back and finish Darksiders before Dark Souls comes out.


----------



## papaSmurf

^Dang, that's too bad.

Here's what I'm playing:



















Probably my favorite game of all time.


----------



## Mr Self Destruct

Turntable.fm + Minecraft (with Pokemon mod)


----------



## Cheesecake

Penumbra Overture


----------



## Rixy

I just beat Batman Arkham Asylum on Hard Mode to get me pumped for Arkham City. Definately pre-ordering the hell out of that game. 

I might go through Assassin's Creed II and/or Brotherhood to get ready for Revelations too. 

Right now I'm going through Enslaved again. I've noticed I've gotten a little bit better at video games now. So I should probably stop playing on easy mode all the time :b

Does anybody have any survival horror (or general horror) games to recommend on the Xbox 360? I want to be able to beat at least one horror game in my life time, so I can feel like a big man and all. Deadspace? The newer Silent Hill games? Resi 4 on Xbox Arcade?


----------



## UKPhobe

fredbloggs02 said:


> Alpha Protocol/ Brink/ Left For Dead 1


How are you finding Alpha Protocol? I'm tempted to give that one a go.


----------



## UKPhobe

Bioshock 2 ATM.


----------



## fredbloggs02

UKPhobe said:


> How are you finding Alpha Protocol? I'm tempted to give that one a go.


Hmm. The martial arts is pretty slick, especially stealth kills. That is just vicious, especially the knife kills. Stealthing is fun enough and customization options are there. The safehouses are pretty neatly packed. Typical spy stuff there. You end up in some dilapidated shanty flat, take a shower and the floor turns into a lift. That was a nice touch. Push kicking doors into enemies makes you feel pretty bad. Tense moments and tough choices at points. Cover system is a bit gears of war/mass effect. Movement, a bit like saints row. I enjoyed taking on all the big guys hand to hand, especially the ex-Russian world boxing champion bodyguard lol. Graphics aren't top knotch, especially creeping, looks a bit like a chicken but true enough to life probably. That was it's major criticism. Have you seen any screenshots of gameplay?

For the price it's probably worth a shot. The only thing that put me off was the dialogue, but then mass effect was pretty something on that score. It was better than most actually. You can probably pick it up for under £10 now.. There's not much wrong with it but that's just my opinion. I don't trust the ratings anymore really, they get put off by such minor details it's untrue. A bit short possibly but you keep your skills for a second playthrough. You've got a good 16 or so missions, maybe more with other dialogue missions to advance plot.


----------



## fredbloggs02

UKPhobe said:


> Bioshock 2 ATM.


I played bioshock 1. Pretty macabre art. The most insane part was the pianist dressed like a rooster trying to force himself further into insanity lol.


----------



## erasercrumbs

The original Serious Sam.


----------



## UKPhobe

fredbloggs02 said:


> Hmm. The martial arts is pretty slick, especially stealth kills. That is just vicious, especially the knife kills. Stealthing is fun enough and customization options are there. The safehouses are pretty neatly packed. Typical spy stuff there. You end up in some dilapidated shanty flat, take a shower and the floor turns into a lift. That was a nice touch. Push kicking doors into enemies makes you feel pretty bad. Tense moments and tough choices at points. Cover system is a bit gears of war/mass effect. Movement, a bit like saints row. I enjoyed taking on all the big guys hand to hand, especially the ex-Russian world boxing champion bodyguard lol. Graphics aren't top knotch, especially creeping, looks a bit like a chicken but true enough to life probably. That was it's major criticism. Have you seen any screenshots of gameplay?





fredbloggs02 said:


> For the price it's probably worth a shot. The only thing that put me off was the dialogue, but then mass effect was pretty something on that score. It was better than most actually. You can probably pick it up for under £10 now.. There's not much wrong with it but that's just my opinion. I don't trust the ratings anymore really, they get put off by such minor details it's untrue. A bit short possibly but you keep your skills for a second playthrough. You've got a good 16 or so missions, maybe more with other dialogue missions to advance plot.




I'll be sure to pick that one up when I can get it for £10 or less. 




fredbloggs02 said:


> I played bioshock 1. Pretty macabre art. The most insane part was the pianist dressed like a rooster trying to force himself further into insanity lol.


 
I thought Bioshock 1 was excellent, everything from the story to the action to the atmosphere.

Bioshock 2 is also excellent but so far seems to be lacking that slight something.


----------



## papaSmurf

Third Strike is here! I'm looking forward to getting destroyed by the entirety of the internet.


----------



## Mur

Finally beat Dragon Warrior 7, clocked in at 93 hours and some change. Taking a break from gaming for the time being.


----------



## Deepfried

Dragon Age Origins. And then I will play it again.


----------



## Tu Cielo

Still trying to beat FFVIII and started playing FFIX. Fat Princess has been taking up quite a bit of my time though. It's sooo addicting.


----------



## jonahbruhh

gears of war 2!


----------



## nycdude

Dues EX Human revolution for the 360


----------



## UKPhobe

nycdude said:


> Dues EX Human revolution for the 360


I'm looking forward to playing that (for the PC). :clap


----------



## rgrwng

Diablo 3, possibly Guild Wars 2, i am really looking forward to BF3 and MW3. wish i could pay half though for just SP, cause i never play MP modes.


----------



## WhoAmIToday

Gears 2 for the xbox
TF2 
WoW - and yes, I have no idea why. When the sub runs out this month, I wont be renewing.


----------



## papaSmurf

I'm playing Buntan! It's about an alcoholic ninja who collects oranges and can stop time by holding his breath. It's also really, really difficult.


----------



## nycdude

UKPhobe said:


> I'm looking forward to playing that (for the PC). :clap


Great  Reminds me of mass effect and splinter cell.


----------



## erasercrumbs

I went and erased my old file on Animal Crossing, so now I'm starting anew. I'd forgotten how enjoyable it is, even if I do pull an Elmer Fudd whenever I stalk bugs.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Im still playing Wakfu. They updated the game with a revamp of the skill system. I must say i like this new one and i hope it stays. I like that all the classes have been boosted a bit. So now it's not only Iop heart who do massive damage. Other classes still can't compare to them damage wise since they're the in-game damage dealers, but at least the other classes are very playable and can hold their own in a fight right now.


----------



## shadowmask

Fallout 1. I saw the collection pack at wal-mart and decided to pick it up, seeing as how I've never played any game in the series and have always heard about how good it is. It's okay, for a game made in '97. Pissing me off, though.


----------



## Cheesecake

Penumbra: Black Plague. So dark.


----------



## Godless1

Just beat Secret of Mana. 

What should I play next, A Link to the Past, Earthbound, or Super Mario RPG?


----------



## papaSmurf

^You should play Secret of Mana 2! Out of those though, I'd go with Earthbound if you haven't played it. Everyone needs to experience that game at least once, even if large portions of it are kind of terrible.

I'm thinking of diving back into Demon's Souls in anticipation of the sequel. I never did finish up my no-shield, no-magic, dual-clawed thief playthrough.


----------



## ColdTurkey

I'm currently playing Lost Saga. Seems pretty unheard of to me 

We're going to the WCG soon though.


----------



## Godless1

papaSmurf said:


> ^You should play Secret of Mana 2! Out of those though, I'd go with Earthbound if you haven't played it. Everyone needs to experience that game at least once, even if large portions of it are kind of terrible.
> 
> I'm thinking of diving back into Demon's Souls in anticipation of the sequel. I never did finish up my no-shield, no-magic, dual-clawed thief playthrough.


I've actually played Secret of Mana 2. I've played some Earthbound (never finished it), I played Mario RPG like 15 years ago, and I've played tons of Link to the Past (never officially beat that either, though).

I think I'll jump back into Earthbound, I might even still have a saved game on my computer.


----------



## zookeeper

I decided to go crazy and spend more than $25 on a game and picked up L.A. Noire. It's, umm... interesting. Not terrible, not particularly great, but... interesting. Definitely not worth going over the $25 for, though.


----------



## papaSmurf

Jumped into Nikujin on a whim and finished the training stage in 1:34, which might actually be my fastest time. I'm still not as fast as this guy though...






Edit: Nevermind, I am now faster than that guy.


----------



## Rixy

Gonna be honest, guys. Not really feeling Deus Ex. Trial and error + long load times = -_-"


----------



## Jynxette

Elder Scrolls: Oblivion.
You know? That old game?
Just waiting patiently for Elder Scrolls: Skyrim so I can get dragons to give me piggy backs. Or is that dragon backs?
:3


----------



## fatelogic

i was playing super mario bros 3 earlier. harder to pass some levels than killzone 3 lol


----------



## erasercrumbs

Jynxette said:


> Just waiting patiently for Elder Scrolls: Skyrim so I can get dragons to give me piggy backs.


Say no more. I know what you _really_ want.


----------



## rgrwng

halo: Reach, but bought red dead redemption today.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Far Cry 2. $4 on steam, win.


----------



## Ogrt48

Trying to finally beat Tales of Vesperia and force myself to play the steaming pile of crap FF13 next, worst FF game by far =\


----------



## Chris2012

Deus Ex


----------



## Mur

Ogrt48 said:


> Trying to finally beat Tales of Vesperia and force myself to play the steaming pile of crap FF13 next, worst FF game by far =\


Lmao, good luck! I made it to disc 2 and couldn't take it anymore and I'm a vet of almost all of the former FF games, what the hell was Square thinking!??


----------



## Harassment Panda

World of Warcraft, my goblin!


----------



## game nerd

Been making my way through *Secret of Monkey Island*. Yeah, I've never played it... *hides head in shame*


----------



## Pebblesdundee

I'm going through a phase of flash tower defence games atm. Right now it's 'Demonic Guardians'


----------



## Ogrt48

Notus said:


> Lmao, good luck! I made it to disc 2 and couldn't take it anymore and I'm a vet of almost all of the former FF games, what the hell was Square thinking!??


I've played every FF game made and I always thought nothing would be as bad as FF8.. I was wrong. But hey I made it through ff8, I can make it through anything.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

Ogrt48 said:


> Trying to finally beat Tales of Vesperia and force myself to play the steaming pile of crap FF13 next, worst FF game by far =\


I restarted FF13 a few weeks ago and endured the awful first too disks. It ridiculous how you don't unlock all the basic combat aspects until you've played 20+ hours.

The story is pretty interesting but so confusing to start off. It's starting to grow on me now that its opened up and I can actually do what i want to (more or less...)

It's got nothing on FFX though.


----------



## Scottman200

I'm playing Elderscrolls 4: Oblivion, just waiting for Skyrim.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Recently picked up Pugsley's Scavenger Hunt from a pawn shop.

You know, people used to really like dying and starting all over back in the day.


----------



## UKPhobe

Batman: Arkham Asylum


----------



## barczyl

Killing Floor usually, sometimes I just jump through my list of them until I find one that I feel like playing for a while.


----------



## quietgal

Minecraft, occasionally Civ 5 (runs kind of slow on my computer though, especially in multiplayer in the later eras), and Fable 3 (kinda having a hard time staying interested though; lot of problems with it).


----------



## erasercrumbs

Gave up on Pugsley.

Playing the excellent indie title Protect Me Knight. Wishing I had a player two at the moment to join in.


----------



## Dreams Come True

Deus EX: Human Revolution (PC) 
Team Fortress 2 (PC)


----------



## papaSmurf

I've been playing the Assassin's Creed Revelations beta. It's pretty darn fun.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Diablo II: Lord Of Destruction


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Dreams Come True said:


> Deus EX: Human Revolution (PC)


Is it any good?


----------



## Haunty

Black Prophecy
I like it but hope it gets a lot more new content


----------



## 6OH2

I'm back on the Black Ops.


----------



## Robodontopus

I still play the first Gears of War and Modern Warfare online sometimes. And Rock Band.


----------



## shadowmask

Phantasy Star IV


----------



## GunnyHighway

Rock Band 3 currently. I'm tired though, drum sticks are falling out of my hands.


----------



## NmE

Heroes of Newerth


----------



## beansly

I used to be really, really into Wow, but I can no longer afford the monthly sub. 

Recently, I have started playing *LOTRO* and I like it so far. I love to play with others so* if anyone would like to invite me to join their guild* (or whatever the guild equivalent for LOTRO is, ha) I would love it. :yes

I used to play Assassin's Creed among other games on my brother's 360 but he moved and took the xbox with him along with my gaming dreams/nerdgasms. lol


----------



## Joe

Driver San francisco, traded deus ex in for it but both are great  Also minecraft, Football manager 11 and zelda on 3ds.


----------



## Teko

Dreams Come True said:


> Deus EX: Human Revolution (PC)
> Team Fortress 2 (PC)





iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Is it any good?


Wondering the same...the graphics seem a little boring from the gameplay clips i've seen.



6OH2 said:


> I'm back on the Black Ops.


Same here. Are you playing on PC?


----------



## Ivan AG

League of Legends.

I love DOTA and Warcraft 3 as well.


----------



## 6OH2

Teko said:


> Same here. Are you playing on PC?


No on PS3


----------



## Sourdog

Mass Effect


----------



## erasercrumbs

Championship Pro-Am for the Sega Genesis, because I'm too broke to afford Rock 'n Roll Racing.


----------



## Karuni

My roommate and I have been playing Eternal Sonata on 360 which we got from GameFly. It's a pretty nice and fun RPG so far. Fairly creative too, especially since I used to play a musical instrument so I can recognize a lot of the musical terms used. The game is definitely a nice break from classes and studying.


----------



## UKPhobe

Gears of War 1 for the PC


----------



## Ogrt48

Wasting my morning playing wow. I don't know why I even play this **** anymore, I can't afford it since I have no job but I just put it on a credit card each month. I just play wow for arena but I'm too shy to talk on skype\vent with new people so I can't get good teams and the 2 people I play with are rarely on and 1 doesn't even have his own account so he has to wait for the owner to get off =\


----------



## Axolotl

Been playing TF2(PC), CoD Black Ops and MW2(360), Spore and sometimes some Halo: Reach.

Really need to start Pokemon back up...


----------



## erasercrumbs

Mini Ninjas. Another great game from Eidos, with less button-mashing combocentricity than most modern action games. Any game that features a flute-playing ninja that can make her enemies dance in the middle of a fight is well worth my time.


----------



## Joe

Recently completed Deus ex, Driver San francisco and Grand theft auto 4 going to redo resistance 1 and 2 then i might buy 3 when it goes cheap. Might get Red faction Armageddon aswell since its only £10


----------



## UKPhobe

My save games for Gears of War vanished, after I'd got 2 thirds of the way through the game.

Have just started Deus Ex: Human Revelation.


----------



## Dreams Come True

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Is it any good?


Oops sorry for not replying back, I haven't really played a lot of it with college starting 
Most of the people love the game.if you have the dough buy it if not wait for the Steam sales (November-December sales)....it's what I've should of done....the hype got to me.


----------



## nycdude

Gears of war 3 !


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

BIT.TRIP RUNNER - This game is so trippy.


----------



## Innamorata

Bratz: Girls Really Rock.

Ha.


----------



## Dreams Come True

nycdude said:


> Gears of war 3 !


I'm jealous


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

I have begun to play a free horror zombie MMO called Dead Frontier:

http://www.deadfrontier.com/

It is a conceptually a simple grind and loot game, nothing more.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater

Innamorata said:


> Bratz: Girls Really Rock.
> 
> Ha.


I assume this game is as awesome as it looks :b


----------



## Innamorata

OldSchoolSkater said:


> I assume this game is as awesome as it looks :b


Pfft. It's pretty awesome, only the sound keeps going on my copy which is annoying. I did buy it off ebay though.


----------



## lonely metalhead

Dead space 2


----------



## Innamorata

OldSchoolSkater said:


> I'm just giving you a hard time - doesn't matter what game you play, the fact that you play video games at all is freakin' awesome!


Ah well I play stuff like Silent Hill, Grand Theft Auto and Tony Hawk's if that makes me any cooler. It's not all girly games aimed at 12 year olds.


----------



## TheGamingCoder

currently playing call of duty black ops in zombie mode on call of the dead


----------



## nycdude

Dreams Come True said:


> I'm jealous


LOL, get it dude.


----------



## nycdude

OldSchoolSkater said:


> How is it?!
> 
> I was all set to buy it when it came out on Tuesday but then I realized I've got this little road trip this weekend and $60 just to play the campaign is sort of a lot. I will buy it as soon as I see it for under $60 though!


Its great, I highly recommend getting it. Plus the online is fun too. get it from newegg free shipping and no tax, plus if ur a new member u get a 5 or 10 dollar coupon off


----------



## Dreamscape

Deus Ex: Human Revolution on my 360. Attempting to get every achievement in one playthrough.


----------



## fixmein45

njodis said:


> Neverwinter Nights 2... kinda. Haven't really touched it in a week or so, but it's a good game.


is that on xbox live arcade thingy?


----------



## Syndacus

Playing Dead Island, LOTRO, Rift, and Age of Conan Online on the PC. Those are my current games at the moment.


----------



## Josh90

Battlefield: Bad Company 2


----------



## Karuni

I played a skirmish on Command & Conquer: Red Alert: Retaliation on PSone for the first time in a long while. I wanted to show my roommate the game. I can't play any of the campaigns; I suck too much. xD


----------



## Cheesecake

Shining Force


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Kameo: Elements of Power


----------



## Rixy

Resident Evil 4. I wish I wasn't a wuss when it comes to horror games -_-


----------



## pancakepowder

Mother 2, goin' old school


----------



## erasercrumbs

Genetic Garbage said:


> Kameo: Elements of Power


A much better game than it was given credit for. I miss 3D platform games.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

erasercrumbs said:


> A much better game than it was given credit for. I miss 3D platform games.


Yes, it's a great game and full of charm. Sometimes I am just strolling around observing the beautiful scenery.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

Super Street Fighter IV: Arcade Edition (PC)


----------



## papaSmurf

I'm playing a neat email-based arena fighting game with some internet people I know. It's been pretty fun so far, but I fear my own team may have voted me to my death. Traitors all!


----------



## cpuzManiac

Red Orchestra 2


----------



## classCastException

I am playing Battlefield Bad Company 2 on Xbox. Waiting on Battlefield 3 :yes


----------



## papaSmurf

I survived my first arena battle in Bloodsport! Never has electronic mail been this much fun.


----------



## Cheesecake

Alpha Protocol


----------



## Dan iel

Portal 2

You know, I am not really enjoying it, maybe its my depression and lack of concentration. The writing is amazing and I'm pretty much beating the puzzles to listen to more of the narrative.


----------



## olschool

ncaa footbal 2011


----------



## erasercrumbs

Ico on the recently-released collection for the PS3. It's fun, but some of the newly redone puzzles are really obnoxious.


----------



## Mur

Final Fantasy IX


----------



## moxosis

I installed Battlefield 1942 on my computer, it's from 2002 and I still find people playing it online . Had to patch up to be able to play online, and now it all works hehe. *nades *nades *nades out of nades need to run to the weapon box to get more..... *enemy nades KAAABOOMMM!!!. 8.....7.....6.....5....4....3....2.....1.. re-spawn point is gone. :teeth


----------



## Joe

Guitar hero, i can play nearly every song on hard now but not dragonforce.. but hopefully Ill be able to do through the fire and flames soon though.


----------



## rgrwng

Hopefully RAGE once the 18GB torrent finishes. 

Anyone play those dancing games for the kinect? i was thinking of buying one but idk if i could handle the moves or watching myself dance...


----------



## John316C

RAGE


----------



## papaSmurf

Oh god Dark Souls. I just started today and I've already been killed by fire, knights, ghosts, zombies, dragons, and minotaurs. I also accidentally lost 3 levels worth of experience in one go.

...this game is great!


----------



## Rixy

I didn't grow up with gaming as a kid, so there are a few "Must plays" I want to go through. I have a bonus disc of Ocarina of Time too, but I'm going to play that afterwards to see if it's aged well or not.


----------



## autumnsfall

Oddly enough, I am playing Dragon Quest 8! I bought it end of August after starting Final Fantasy 13 and getting bored of it. I wanted the same style of game play, but less linear and more open concept so the guy at the local used game store suggested I give this game a chance and I absolutely love it!

I actually just posted "Dragon Quest 8" without even reading the original post which makes this all the more awesome! Yay!


----------



## someguy8

Street fighter 4


----------



## papaSmurf

I just had the most ridiculous fight in Bloodsport. I dodged a killing blow on the first turn, got knocked down to 1 HP, and then proceeded to slowly whittle down my 2 opponents. The last opponent and I actually killed each other on the same turn, but I managed to score the first hit in sudden death and emerged victorious. This is gmail at its most brutal.


----------



## idiotboy

can't stop playing Rage right now. totally beastly.


----------



## successful

RAGE
No where near as fun as borderlands, but still good.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Golden Axe.


----------



## Karuni

I've just started Front Mission 4 and Final Fantasy X, both on PS2.
The former is a fairly obscure tactial RPG made by Square with giant mechs. Pretty awesome.
Latter is something I started once but for some reason, this cutscene always froze on me so I quit for years. Also, I have never actually played through a FF game. I know, not a true gamer until I do. 
I should also start FFVIII again someday... maybe after X because I don't want to try to play two FF's at once.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Karuni said:


> I've just started Front Mission 4.


I miss playing Front Mission 4. I need to buy it again


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

Persona 4 on PCSX2.


----------



## Ambivert

SWTOR beta


----------



## successful

Mass Effect 2.

Think i might trade this right back in tomorrow. Too much dialogue, Not enough gameplay.
It's cool for a game to have a bunch of dialogue, I loved MGS4 & it had a ton of dialogue but this "ask 5-6 different questions" system is not entertaining at all.


----------



## Dan iel

papaSmurf said:


> Oh god Dark Souls. I just started today and I've already been killed by fire, knights, ghosts, zombies, dragons, and minotaurs. I also accidentally lost 3 levels worth of experience in one go.
> 
> ...this game is great!


Yeah me to, Dark Souls is pretty awesome, so addictive. I am constantly thinking I'll just do this, or give this a try, one more time etc.#

I have lost count on deaths a long time ago. The boss fights are so tense.


----------



## papaSmurf

Dan iel said:


> Yeah me to, Dark Souls is pretty awesome, so addictive. I am constantly thinking I'll just do this, or give this a try, one more time etc.#


It's pretty great, it's true. I love that it forces you to slow down and play carefully.

Don't spoil anything, but how many bosses have you beaten so far?


----------



## Dan iel

Just killed a boss in the depths.

I have about 13+ hours played, very addictive. Should be job searching haha.

How about you?


----------



## OGirly

Fifa 12, PES 2012, Champions League 2005-2006 (classic, but a great game!..and who can argue with a 2005 Liverpool team lol). I also have top spin 4, and the tomb raider games...but since Fifa 12 came out I've not loaded a single other disk. Usually it's like that for the first four months after a Fifa release.


----------



## Matomi

Driver: San Francisco


----------



## clione

I don't play many video games, but I really like Harvest Moon and have been addicted to HM: Tale of Two Towns...

Sigh~ If only you could build relationships by throwing turnips the size of your head at people daily in real life...


----------



## papaSmurf

Dan iel said:


> Just killed a boss in the depths.
> 
> I have about 13+ hours played, very addictive. Should be job searching haha.
> 
> How about you?


I'm in the depths right now myself, though I think I may be coming there a bit out of sequence. The Thief's master key lets you tackle things in a slightly different order. About 13 hours for me, too.



clione said:


> I don't play many video games, but I really like Harvest Moon and have been addicted to HM: Tale of Two Towns...


Harvest Moon is awesome.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Fifa 12


----------



## The Silent 1

Zelda: Ocarina of time on the 3ds. I never had a 64, so this is my first time playing it and I'm loving it.


----------



## Dan iel

clione said:


> I don't play many video games, but I really like Harvest Moon and have been addicted to HM: Tale of Two Towns...


Ah I love harvest moon too, I am going to get it on the 3DS. I loved the Game cube one, so relaxing and pleasant.



papaSmurf said:


> I'm in the depths right now myself, though I think I may be coming there a bit out of sequence. The Thief's master key lets you tackle things in a slightly different order. About 13 hours for me, too.


That's cool, you'll have blight town to look forward to soon 

POISON DARTS!!!



The Silent 1 said:


> Zelda: Ocarina of time on the 3ds. I never had a 64, so this is my first time playing it and I'm loving it.


Awesome  Yeah Ocarina of time is a pretty great game, especially for it's time.


----------



## Innamorata

I have Harvest Moon on PS1 and PS2, love it so much.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Nice to see some Harvest Moon fans here. My favourite is Harvest Moon - Back to Nature on PS1. Too bad there aren't any HM games on PS3/360 but we'll get Rune Factory - Tides of Destiny.



The Silent 1 said:


> Zelda: Ocarina of time on the 3ds. I never had a 64, so this is my first time playing it and I'm loving it.


How far are you in the game?


----------



## The Silent 1

Genetic Garbage said:


> How far are you in the game?


I just beat the phantom Ganon, where he jumps from picture to picture and you have to hit him in mid-air.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

The Silent 1 said:


> I just beat the phantom Ganon, where he jumps from picture to picture and you have to hit him in mid-air.


Ah, the forest temple. My favourite maze in Ocarina of Time. Such a unique and mysterious atmosphere with its music theme, twisted corridors etc. The wallmasters really creeped me out. :um

Brings back memories.


----------



## papaSmurf

Genetic Garbage said:


> Nice to see some Harvest Moon fans here. My favourite is Harvest Moon - Back to Nature on PS1. Too bad there aren't any HM games on PS3/360 but we'll get Rune Factory - Tides of Destiny.?


When does that come out? Rune Factory Frontier was fantastic, so I'm really excited to play the new one.


----------



## clione

Yay! So many Harvest Moon fans!



Dan iel said:


> Ah I love harvest moon too, I am going to get it on the 3DS. I loved the Game cube one, so relaxing and pleasant.


Yes, they're suppose to release Two Towns for the 3DS too =) also they just announced this for the 3ds as well: http://andriasang.com/comygh/ Apparently you get to create and customize everything about your appearance and house in this one.. wah, now I want to save up for a 3ds...

How are the newer Zelda games? I think I played the super nintendo one but none after that... From what I've seen of screenshots, the 3d zeldas' worlds look so enchanting and ambient...


----------



## Genetic Garbage

papaSmurf said:


> When does that come out? Rune Factory Frontier was fantastic, so I'm really excited to play the new one.


According to several websites the release date for North America is October 11, 2011 which is today. Europe doesn't have a specific release date yet.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

clione said:


> Yay! So many Harvest Moon fans!
> 
> Yes, they're suppose to release Two Towns for the 3DS too =) also they just announced this for the 3ds as well: http://andriasang.com/comygh/ Apparently you get to create and customize everything about your appearance and house in this one.. wah, now I want to save up for a 3ds...
> 
> *How are the newer Zelda games? I think I played the super nintendo one but none after that... From what I've seen of screenshots, the 3d zeldas' worlds look so enchanting and ambient...*


Can't say anything about the DS games but here we go.

*Ocarina of Time:*
Classic, should be played by every action-adventure fan, not much more to say here. My advice is to play it as soon as possible 
*
Majora's Mask:*
The main story is pretty short but there are a lot of side quests, good temples, it has a dark feel to it due to the setting, there is a time limit but it can be manipulated, very good game overall

*The Wind Waker:*
Pretty easy but worth playing if you are not turned off by the cell shading, I liked the whole travelling by boat and discovering islands thing.

*Twilight Princess:*
Not my cup of tea, most of the dungeons were boring imo, didn't like the wolf parts, the town seems to be "dead" because you aren't abe to talk to many NPCs, no magic, too easy

I think many people will disagree with me on Twilight Princess.


----------



## Dan iel

Yes, they're suppose to release Two Towns for the 3DS too =) also they just announced this for the 3ds as well: http://andriasang.com/comygh/ Apparently you get to create and customize everything about your appearance and house in this one.. wah, now I want to save up for a 3ds...

How are the newer Zelda games? I think I played the super nintendo one but none after that... From what I've seen of screenshots, the 3d zeldas' worlds look so enchanting and ambient...[/QUOTE]

You have to play the new Zelda's, seriously, if you like the charm of Harvest Moon you will like them a lot. Nintendo at it's best.

You make some good criticisms of Twilight Princess Genetic Garbage but I still really enjoyed Twilight.


----------



## LeftyFretz

Just finished my buddys copy of Killzone 2 and working on Uncharted (first one). Might have to pick up the next one. Kinda noodling around with the wolfenstein 3d psn download. Damn good blast from the good ol'e days. /sarcasm


----------



## Rixy

I'm deciding to go back to Xbox360 because the fourth quarter is starting. I bought Kameo to keep me interested. Arkham City and AssCreed Revelations soon though!


----------



## erasercrumbs

I've found it difficult to play any game for the last few days. I'm too excited for Arkham City. Solomon Grundy!


----------



## WolfehJ

.cess :roll


----------



## Matomi

Leauge of Legends... a lot.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Matomi said:


> Leauge of Legends... a lot.


Who do you usually play? I'm somewhere around 1750 games played right now counting practice and all that.


----------



## shadowmask

Awwwwwww yeeeeeeeaaah. Just got a new PS3 aaaaand *DARK SOULS*

It's on now, biitches. It is on.


----------



## CD700

shadowmask said:


> Awwwwwww yeeeeeeeaaah. Just got a new PS3 aaaaand *DARK SOULS*
> 
> It's on now, biitches. It is on.


Be prepared for some pain
I have it on 360 and it's super hard, lots of death


----------



## papaSmurf

shadowmask said:


> Awwwwwww yeeeeeeeaaah. Just got a new PS3 aaaaand *DARK SOULS*
> 
> It's on now, biitches. It is on.


Duuuuuuudeeeee. The server is down right now, but once it goes back up you should totally summon me so we can destroy the first boss.


----------



## papaSmurf

25 hours in, it's looking like I may have gotten myself irreparably stuck underground in Dark Souls. It's possible I'll have to start over entirely, which is enormously frustrating.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Been playing Freedom Force, for the first time in years. I'd almost forgotten how much I liked it.


----------



## Robodontopus

I'm currently going through the Halo Reach campaign with my brother. Because we just figured out how to hook up the stereo system to the t.v./xbox 360 and everything sounds a thousand times cooler.


----------



## shadowmask

papaSmurf said:


> 25 hours in, it's looking like I may have gotten myself irreparably stuck underground in Dark Souls. It's possible I'll have to start over entirely, which is enormously frustrating.


lol seriously? Sucks. I've only beat the Taurus Demon, discovered five or six areas so far. I'm digging the open-world layout, reminds me of Metroid or SOTN. We should definitely do some co-op sometime.


----------



## papaSmurf

shadowmask said:


> lol seriously? Sucks. I've only beat the Taurus Demon, discovered five or six areas so far. I'm digging the open-world layout, reminds me of Metroid or SOTN. We should definitely do some co-op sometime.


Yeah, there's probably a way out of where I am, but I haven't found it yet and all my weapons are starting to break. In all fairness though, the game did give me plenty of warning signs that I was going in way over my head. I just figured I'd be able to make a quick escape if I needed to.

Edit: I escaped! Thank goodness.


----------



## UKPhobe

Just started GTA4.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

Still playing the hell out of Persona 4 on PCSX2 (Playstation 2). I am not sure why, but, everything else--even the newer systems and games--are boring to me. I am bored of Xbox and Xbox games, PS3, GameCube, Wii... All they're doing now is remaking the same games over with better graphics... Over and over and over. *They just don't make games like they used to.* PS2 and SNES games are where it's at.


----------



## Mur

Grandia 1 for the psx


----------



## Rixy

WANT. ARKHAM. CITY. SO. BAD. HATE. EVERYONE. WHO. IS. PLAYING. IT. RIGHT. NOW. 

I'm not bitter...


----------



## Matomi

GunnyHighway said:


> Who do you usually play? I'm somewhere around 1750 games played right now counting practice and all that.


Irelia and Nocturne atm. I've only been playing for about 2, maybe 3 weeks so i'm not lvl30 yet. 
Level 24 atm.


----------



## Sadaiyappan

I want to play Fable III and Just Cause 2. I'm going to get my PS3 fixed today, hopefully they fix it before I go to Singapore with my mom.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Borderlands.


----------



## IcoRules

Finally got Xenoblade Chronicles. Loving it.


----------



## GivenToFly

Nothing at the moment. Waiting for BF3. Taking...so...long!!! Dx


----------



## successful

Batman Arkham City.

About 1 hour 30 minutes in. I usually don't like super hero movies & games. They seem corny & never hold my attention. Hell i hated every batman movie/cartoon i've seen.... But this Game is crazy.


----------



## GivenToFly

successful said:


> Batman Arkham City.
> About 1 hour 30 minutes in. I usually don't like super hero movies & games, They seem kinda corny... But this Game is crazy.


Did you like the last one as well?

Also, is the open world an actual big, open world? Or just small sections?

Thanks! =)


----------



## successful

GivenToFly said:


> Did you like the last one as well?
> 
> Also, is the open world an actual big, open world? Or just small sections?
> 
> Thanks! =)


The first Arkham Asylum game? Never Played it. I only played the demo.

Edit: Ok played some more. It doesn't seems like the game is limited to small sections. When your not on a mission that's inside of a building you basically go where you want to go, beat up guards, find clues, riddlers puzzles, find joker ballons, Search for new missions, Spy on villains convos, Stop Assaults, ect. But it's not a HUGE city like GTA...The map shows a "restricted area" of the city so the city looks like a decent size once you unlock that part.

Basically the game is set up like it wants you to go directly from main mission to main mission but all you have to do is (if outside) press the back button, & set a waypoint to whatever side mission on map you want to do. After each side mission is finished the game tries to make you focus back on the Main storyline mission by telling you "find where joker is hiding", "find the coldest part of the city to locate freezeman lab", "find plants to find poison ivy secret hideout" or something like that...but you don't have to follow them until your ready.


----------



## Rixy

STILL. BITTER. WANT. RAHHH.

I realise I'm being a silly child but....wahhhhhhhh :b


----------



## Stardust3

I just finished Dead Island. Can't wait for Skyrim to come out next month!


----------



## rgrwng

Playing Dungeon Defenders on Steam. Looks really nice on 3 screens!


----------



## successful

Rixy said:


> STILL. BITTER. WANT. RAHHH.
> 
> I realise I'm being a silly child but....wahhhhhhhh :b


Go buy it! Game is a beast.
Gamestop have a deal where you can trade old games towards it and get it %30 off. Only got it for $27.

All i need is a code to play the robin missions, Hopefully they'll add of some DLC for it where you can play as Joker through some missions.


----------



## Misanthropic79

Just finished Jade Empire for the first time, pretty cool game too. I didn't play rpg's last generation so I missed it but I do now and it's backwards compatible on the 360. I copped it for $20 on Ebay and it took about 45 hours to do everything so it was a steal.

Back to pillaging Oblivion for all it's riches in preparation for Skyrim.


----------



## Rixy

successful said:


> Go buy it! Game is a beast.
> Gamestop have a deal where you can trade old games towards it and get it %30 off. Only got it for $27.
> 
> All i need is a code to play the robin missions, Hopefully they'll add of some DLC for it where you can play as Joker through some missions.


The world decided that it hates me and pushed the UK release date to Friday. What sucks even more is that I have to work midnight shifts inbetween them too :b

Enjoy your Batman'ing you...you fiend, you! :mum


----------



## GivenToFly

successful said:


> The first Arkham Asylum game? Never Played it. I only played the demo.
> 
> Edit: Ok played some more. It doesn't seems like the game is limited to small sections. When your not on a mission that's inside of a building you basically go where you want to go, beat up guards, find clues, riddlers puzzles, find joker ballons, Search for new missions, Spy on villains convos, Stop Assaults, ect. But it's not a HUGE city like GTA...The map shows a "restricted area" of the city so the city looks like a decent size once you unlock that part.
> 
> Basically the game is set up like it wants you to go directly from main mission to main mission but all you have to do is (if outside) press the back button, & set a waypoint to whatever side mission on map you want to do. After each side mission is finished the game tries to make you focus back on the Main storyline mission by telling you "find where joker is hiding", "find the coldest part of the city to locate freezeman lab", "find plants to find poison ivy secret hideout" or something like that...but you don't have to follow them until your ready.


Sounds great, thanks for taking the time to write that =)


----------



## Rixy

Arkham City. Want. Blah blah blah. You get the picture now :b It'll be here when I get home after work. 

Anywho, what do you guys think about Saints Row The Third? Has anyone played Saints Row 2? Saints Row 1 felt a little TOO MUCH like GTA, however I played it right after I finished GTAIV which I didn't enjoy so perhaps I just wasn't feeling the gangster sandbox genre at the time. Saints Row The Third looks goofy as hell, which is what I wanted from GTA IV. Although I think it comes around the same time as Assassin's Creed so I might be preoccupied around it's release.


----------



## Ohhai

Rixy said:


> Arkham City. Want. Blah blah blah. You get the picture now :b It'll be here when I get home after work.
> 
> Anywho, what do you guys think about Saints Row The Third? Has anyone played Saints Row 2? Saints Row 1 felt a little TOO MUCH like GTA, however I played it right after I finished GTAIV which I didn't enjoy so perhaps I just wasn't feeling the gangster sandbox genre at the time. Saints Row The Third looks goofy as hell, which is what I wanted from GTA IV. Although I think it comes around the same time as Assassin's Creed so I might be preoccupied around it's release.


LOVED Saints Row 2, and I'll be sure to get the third one, it's so over the top it's great, the second one was riddled with bugs for the PC, yet I still loved every moment with it.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Glad to see so many Harvest Moon fans on here :yes But no mention of the N64 version ?? It was an America/Japan release only to my knowledge, but man it was a gem. No other Harvest Moon to me has been able to capture the same sense of tranquility/addictiveness.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Paper Samurai said:


> Glad to see so many Harvest Moon fans on here :yes But no mention of the N64 version ?? It was an America/Japan release only to my knowledge, but man it was a gem. No other Harvest Moon to me has been able to capture the same sense of tranquility/addictiveness.


I mentioned Harvest Moon - Back to Nature on page 108. As you said, Harvest Moon 64 was never released in Europe but as far as I know the two versions are essentially the same with some differences here and there.

The differences are pointed out here.
http://www.neoseeker.com/forums/1167/t583243-hm-btn-vs-hm64/


----------



## Glue

Finished LIMBO yesterday. It was awesome. Wish it was a longer though.

Currently playing "Avadon: The Black Fortress" and "Minecraft."

Might get Terraria today.


----------



## Misanthropic79

Rixy said:


> Arkham City. Want. Blah blah blah. You get the picture now :b It'll be here when I get home after work.
> 
> Anywho, what do you guys think about Saints Row The Third? Has anyone played Saints Row 2? Saints Row 1 felt a little TOO MUCH like GTA, however I played it right after I finished GTAIV which I didn't enjoy so perhaps I just wasn't feeling the gangster sandbox genre at the time. Saints Row The Third looks goofy as hell, which is what I wanted from GTA IV. Although I think it comes around the same time as Assassin's Creed so I might be preoccupied around it's release.


SR 3 looks like it will be a blast to play, idiotic but fun. I certainly DON'T want GTA to follow suit and get goofy but SR 2 definitely had much more mission variety than GTA 4 did so I hear you there.

But I won't be getting SR 3 on launch as it's coming out within a week of Skyrim and by the time I'm finished with that SR 3 should be atleast $20 cheaper.


----------



## Rixy

So I should be playing Batman right now, but the post hasn't come yet :b On the plus side, I was actually booked off for work this weekend but didn't realise it. Nice surprise there. That's all good, I can spend my days off being really productive. 

...

LOLOLOLOLOL I'M GOING TO PLAY BATMAN ALL WEEKEND.


----------



## scooby

Just played through the main storyline of Arkham City


----------



## successful

Rixy said:


> Arkham City. Want. Blah blah blah. You get the picture now :b It'll be here when I get home after work.
> 
> Anywho, what do you guys think about Saints Row The Third? Has anyone played Saints Row 2? Saints Row 1 felt a little TOO MUCH like GTA, however I played it right after I finished GTAIV which I didn't enjoy so perhaps I just wasn't feeling the gangster sandbox genre at the time. Saints Row The Third looks goofy as hell, which is what I wanted from GTA IV. Although I think it comes around the same time as Assassin's Creed so I might be preoccupied around it's release.


Saints row 1 was really good because of the fun multiplayer. Saints row 2 multiplayer was pure garbage but the story mode was average.

But yeah saints row is fun....cheap & corny but fun. If i was you i'll wait a month or 2 until the price drop (the price will drop quick because it's guaranteed to flop) You''ll be able to get it for $29 by the end of the year....just like bulletstorm did.


----------



## Rixy

successful said:


> Saints row 1 was really good because of the fun multiplayer. Saints row 2 multiplayer was pure garbage but the story mode was average.
> 
> But yeah saints row is fun....cheap & corny but fun. If i was you i'll wait a month or 2 until the price drop (the price will drop quick because it's guaranteed to flop) You''ll be able to get it for $29 by the end of the year....just like bulletstorm did.


How do you know the game will flop? The Saints Row series always seemed to be pretty popular to me. Although it is going up against games like Skyrim and Uncharted.


----------



## olschool

Tiger woods 2006


----------



## CD700

Played Dark Souls for about 7-8 hours yesterday...
Anyway else get really grumpy after playing video games for a long time ?


----------



## Rixy

blakeyz said:


> Played Dark Souls for about 7-8 hours yesterday...
> Anyway else get really grumpy after playing video games for a long time ?


Not sure to be honest. If you've followed my constant whining in this thread, you can probably guess that I finally got Arkham City today. I swear I must have played it for about ten hours. To me, that is a shocking amount considering my history with video games.

A few weeks ago: "Aww cool! Resident Evil 4!" *Didn't even finish the first part of the game*

Last week: "Aww cool! Twilight Princess!" *Got bored after the first dungeon*

A few days ago: "Aww cool! Kameo!" *I don't even think I played that game for an hour...*

So I guess this crazy binge is just a one off. At this rate, I'll probably have the story done tomorrow. Some of the games coming out this quarter might hold my interest for a bit more than usual though. Assassin's Creed: Revelations is a must buy. I'll probably pick up the new WWE game out of habit. Saints Row is a maybe. Skyrim is a maybe. I might pick up Dark Souls when it's cheaper or at least rent it.


----------



## successful

Rixy said:


> How do you know the game will flop? The Saints Row series always seemed to be pretty popular to me. Although it is going up against games like Skyrim and Uncharted.


I just think that they picked the wrong time to launch their game. Nothing to do with the game itself. Too many huge titles came/coming out the last 3 months of the year.

Archam City
BF3
Forza Motorsport 4
MW3
Zelda
Uncharted 3
Skyrim
Assassian Creed
Need For Speed:The Run
Golden eye 007 Reloaded

they won't be able to go up against huge titles like that this year. They sould have picked January 5th for release date ....around that time if they want a successful launch.


----------



## Rixy

That makes sense actually. I have no interest in war games, which is why I often forget about games like Modern Warfare 3, and I have no idea what Battlefield is to be honest because the cover and title never caught my interest. Which is pretty bad, because I often read up on what's coming out :b


----------



## Oldsoul68

playing Dark souls and Dead Rising 2: Off the Record


----------



## MindOverMood

Dead Island


----------



## Gunter

Gears Of War 3 ! ! ! ! !


----------



## BlackRose12

I´m a RPG addict 
I´m re-playing HACK// G.U on PS2
And last week I finished LoZ Twilight Princess on Wii

I have finished a lot of games and often I'm left feeling kind of strange :/ like I don´t want those games to finish. Lol
P.S: Sorry for my bad English D:


----------



## CD700

successful said:


> I just think that they picked the wrong time to launch their game. Nothing to do with the game itself. Too many huge titles came/coming out the last 3 months of the year.
> 
> Archam City
> BF3
> Forza Motorsport 4
> MW3
> Zelda
> Uncharted 3
> Skyrim
> Assassian Creed
> Need For Speed:The Run
> Golden eye 007 Reloaded
> 
> they won't be able to go up against huge titles like that this year. They sould have picked January 5th for release date ....around that time if they want a successful launch.


Sooo many good games coming out it makes me feel better about being a hermit. I told the gf that i'm buying xbox live and at least 3 games in the next few weeks. Probably Batman, BF3 and MW3.
Why is this thread in the geeks section ? Hardly just a geek thing anymore


----------



## CD700

Friendly tip for Xbox people
I wouldn't sign up for xbox live via their automatic deduction to your credit card deal.
Almost impossible to cancel when you want 2. I did it earlier in the year and it was easier for me to just cancel the card but instead of Microsoft d/c me when they didn't receive payment they kept it going for 2 months. Now even though i buy 12 months xbox live card from the shops they are making me pay for the other 2 months instead of taking it off the 12 month card.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

I started ICO yesterday and it's fabulous. Afterwards I'll play Shadow of the Colossus.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Heroes of Might & Magic VI, Napoleon Total War and Splinter Cell Conviction.


----------



## rgrwng

Team Fortress 2, well just started (from the 30 minutes i played with a friend, i really suck)
RAGE for 360


----------



## Chrysalii

The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (SNES via Wii Virtual Console)

getting ready for Skyward Sword next month.


----------



## Glue

I've been trying to play Transylvania, the old Apple II game, but the same goddamned werewolf keeps killing me.


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

I am playing White Knight Chronicles 2 for PS3 and when my computer wasnt ****ed up like it no a few weeks ago I was playing Heroes of newerth!!! Just like dota only better!


----------



## Doctorius

Dark Souls in xbox 360! About 150 hours in the game, starting NG++ while I wait for Skyrim! Occasionally, I will play some DotA with some friends.


----------



## Rixy

I might start Arkham City on New Game Plus. The Riddler Challenges and Combat Challenges aren't really for me. I COULD scour the game for question marks, but it doesn't really develop anything. As for the combat, I don't find it deep enough to carry a whole mode like that. It's not like Virtua Fighter or anything. Brilliant game though, probably my favourite of this generation. 

I think I'm the only person in the world who doesn't care about GTA V. Saints Row seems to be on my watchlist though, after I saw a video of the player sky diving into the front of the plane, glide through and shoot a bunch of people, blast out of the other end and catch his ladyfriend. Mind. Blown. :b


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

Persona 4 baby! Damn that Adachi!


----------



## Timeofallout

Working through the Battlefield 3 on Hard and also play inFAMOUS Festival of Blood :yes


----------



## 230Volts

Deus Ex, not that into it though, probably taking it back tommorow.
Just finished portal 2 though, it was AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## Misanthropic79

Timeofallout said:


> Working through the Battlefield 3 on Hard and also play inFAMOUS Festival of Blood :yes


What's Festival of Blood like? inFamous 2 was the only new game this year I've enjoyed so far and going back as a vampire does sound pretty kick a**!


----------



## UKPhobe

The Saboteur

Got a few flaws but it is actually a fun little game.


----------



## Misanthropic79

UKPhobe said:


> The Saboteur
> 
> Got a few flaws but it is actually a fun little game.


Yeah that was a good game but it ended too quickly. Only took me 3 days to beat.


----------



## Kuhle

I was playing Innocent Sin, but I got distracted and still haven't finished it. I just bought the new Professor Layton game and the three Atelier Iris games, so I'll be busy with those for a while.


----------



## Pialicious88

silent hill 2


----------



## mrbojangles

Pialicious88 said:


> silent hill 2


Watch out for pyramid head.


----------



## Marakunda

Right now I'm playing kingdom hearts 2! I'm about 30 hours in, level 42, just beat agrabah, now on to the pride lands. 

I'm loving the game so far, I've never noticed how much I enjoyed the kingdom hearts series! Amazing battle system, catchy music, pretty good graphics, and pretty good story. The game is great, but imo it still pales in comparison to the first one...


----------



## Rhonda1

well the only games I play is runescape and smallworlds those are really good games but sometimes runescape can official be a lag


----------



## fingertips

the binding of isaac


----------



## UKPhobe

Misanthropic79 said:


> Yeah that was a good game but it ended too quickly. Only took me 3 days to beat.


The length isn't too bad. I played Homefront recently, damm good game but only about 5 hours long.

Sadly games are getting shorter and shorter these days.


----------



## MindOverMood

BF3, but only when I'm at my brothers


----------



## justiss282

I've been immersed in Arkham City since I've gotten it, looking forward to Skyrim coming out though!


----------



## Venompoo

BF3 ps3 add me wolfwing999


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Shadow of the Colossus


----------



## eyeguess

I pretty much have only played GTA-IV and the NBA2K series for the last three years.


----------



## papaSmurf

Finally made it to what is presumably the final boss in Dark Souls. Holy cow this fight is difficult.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Slightly disappointed with Arkham City. It's a lot like a Rockstar game, which is great for most folks, but not me. Still, I have enjoyed it, it's just not the euphoric thrill ride I was hoping for.


----------



## nycdude

Batman Arkham City, IMO its Game of the year


----------



## shadowmask

papaSmurf said:


> Finally made it to what is presumably the final boss in Dark Souls. Holy cow this fight is difficult.


*spoilers*

Gwyn? Yeah, he was a tough one for me too. I finally managed to beat him last night after getting eviscerated at least twenty times. Some people seem to find him easy, but it was by far the hardest boss fight for me.

Pretty much the only effective strategy is to stay in close and parry+riposte. As soon as he gets up, you can two-hand your weapon and get in a couple more hits, which should stunlock him and offer you a chance to get away or possibly heal. During his grab attack is another good opportunity to down a flask.

I think he's weak to lightning, but I'm not sure. I just used the black knight sword +5.

Btw, did you try killing Gwynevere in Anor Londo?


----------



## papaSmurf

shadowmask said:


> Gwyn? Yeah, he was a tough one for me too. I finally managed to beat him last night after getting eviscerated at least twenty times. Some people seem to find him easy, but it was by far the hardest boss fight for me.
> 
> Pretty much the only effective strategy is to stay in close and parry+riposte. As soon as he gets up, you can two-hand your weapon and get in a couple more hits, which should stunlock him and offer you a chance to get away or possibly heal. During his grab attack is another good opportunity to down a flask.
> 
> I think he's weak to lightning, but I'm not sure. I just used the black knight sword +5.
> 
> Btw, did you try killing Gwynevere in Anor Londo?


Phew, I just beat him. He was easily the toughest boss in the game for me as well. It took at least 30 tries for me to best him, and even then I had zero estus and only a sliver of health left when I struck the final blow. A bunch of messages were saying that I should parry, yeah, but my character has so little health (13 Vitality) that that strategy meant certain death for me if I made even a single mistake. For a long time I tried ignoring my shield altogether, two-handing my +15 katana, and rolling under each of his attacks, but eventually I won by carefully timing shield blocks, keeping a close eye on my stamina, and taking single swipes at him after his combos and grabs. Extremely stressful stuff, and kind of surprising considering how easy the rest of the endgame bosses were.

I was tempted, but I didn't actually try killing Gwynevere. I accidentally killed a bunch of my favorite NPCs (including the rad pyromancy guy), so I felt much too guilty to try anything. Apparently she's just an illusion or something? I did totally destroy Gywndolin though, that was a neat fight.

Did you ever make it to the Painted World? It was far and away my favorite level (and boss fight!), but apparently you can only make it there if you backtrack to the Undead Asylum and pick up a specific item. It sucks that so many people will miss it.


----------



## Rixy

Is there actually a story in Dark Souls? Or do you just run around killing things? I'm not criticising it if it's the latter. A game where you run around exploring original mythology in a wide land sounds kind of appealing to me. Like Shadow of the Colossus, although that had a story. 

Anywho, I'm playing Legend of God of Zelda of War: Twilight Kratos. I mean erm, Darksiders. It's quite fun but from what I've seen the dodge button doesn't dodge jack nor does the block button do much. Although, I've heart that Tiamat is the most annoying boss in the game. However, I wouldn't say it's difficult. Just a few things irk me about the combat.


----------



## shadowmask

Rixy said:


> Is there actually a story in Dark Souls? Or do you just run around killing things? I'm not criticising it if it's the latter. A game where you run around exploring original mythology in a wide land sounds kind of appealing to me. Like Shadow of the Colossus, although that had a story.


The gameplay progression does follow a central plot, and there's a fair bit of lore regarding the world and the characters that inhabit it, but it's almost entirely presented through optional NPC dialogue and item descriptions. Your character is a silent protagonist and has no personality or substantial background. Funny you mention mythology, because the story is very reminiscent of ancient Greek and Nordic tales.


----------



## Monroee

I just pulled out my N64 for the first time in like a year. Started Zelda: Ocarina of Time. It's been my favourite game ever since I laid my hands on it. Can't say how many times I've played it. So yeah - currently playing!


----------



## shadowmask

> Did you ever make it to the Painted World? It was far and away my favorite level (and boss fight!), but apparently you can only make it there if you backtrack to the Undead Asylum and pick up a specific item. It sucks that so many people will miss it.


Yep. It was gorgeous, wasn't it? Those harpies were such *****es though lol. In terms of aesthetics, it was probably my favorite area too, with New Londo and the Kiln not far behind. But the most fun places to traverse for the first time were Sen's and Anor. I loved the idea of having to make it through a literal gauntlet and battle the protectors of the gods just to gain audience with them. Very epic. Especially the O&S fight.


----------



## papaSmurf

shadowmask said:


> Yep. It was gorgeous, wasn't it? Those harpies were such *****es though lol. In terms of aesthetics, it was probably my favorite area too, with New Londo and the Kiln not far behind. But the most fun places to traverse for the first time were Sen's and Anor. I loved the idea of having to make it through a literal gauntlet and battle the protectors of the gods just to gain audience with them. Very epic. Especially the O&S fight.


Yeah, Sen's Fortress and Anor Londo were the other two highlights for me as well, I feel the level quality starts dropping off fairly quickly after those three. Apparently there's one level that I completely missed though, so I'll have to go back and check it out at some point.


----------



## shadowmask

Vagrant Story


----------



## Xtraneous

Thinking about playing that new LOTR RPG, looks pretty decent.


----------



## Revenwyn

WoW.


----------



## Josh90

Race Driver GRID


----------



## Sanctus

Heroes VI but until it gets fixed i think ill relax with Heroes III or V , i have alot of medieval fantasy games lined up + games that are yet to be released (Skyrim,Assassins Creed)


----------



## Class

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time. On an emulator. Aw yeah.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Finally broke down and picked up Final Fantasy XIII. Thus far, I enjoy what little of the game that isn't a cutscene.


----------



## 0lly

Rage. Its like a cross between Fallout and Quake. Therefore I like it.


----------



## papaSmurf

Today I just played Joust. Joust rocks.



erasercrumbs said:


> Finally broke down and picked up Final Fantasy XIII. Thus far, I enjoy what little of the game that isn't a cutscene.


Haha, I've managed to hold out on this so far. I know I probably won't like it, but I'm just so curious!


----------



## fingertips

/!\ warning: may be vulgar for child /!\


----------



## Rixy

So I finally caved and ordered a PS3 online. I ordered Rachet and Clank: Tools of Destruction to come with it. I'm also planning on getting Infamous soon. Do you think I should buy Uncharted 2 straight away or start off with Uncharted 1? I'm kind of limited on time here, and wondering whether I should just hop into the better sequel straight away.


----------



## penguin runner

Just finished Batman: Arkham City. Great game, not sure what I think about the ending yet. 

Next up Uncharted 3!!! 

Honestly, I don't know what publishers are doing, but I've had Dark Souls, Batman, Battlefield, and now Uncharted and soon to be Skyrim. This does not bode well for my academics.

Edit: 
And lets not forget Skyward Sword coming out soon. November is not a good time to be in school.


----------



## penguin runner

Rixy said:


> So I finally caved and ordered a PS3 online. I ordered Rachet and Clank: Tools of Destruction to come with it. I'm also planning on getting Infamous soon. Do you think I should buy Uncharted 2 straight away or start off with Uncharted 1? I'm kind of limited on time here, and wondering whether I should just hop into the better sequel straight away.


I don't think you really need the story of the first game to enjoy the second. So if you want to just skip to the second, I'd say for for it. And then Uncharted 3!!!

Also great game choices so far. You should not be disappointed.


----------



## erasercrumbs

papaSmurf said:


> Haha, I've managed to hold out on this so far. I know I probably won't like it, but I'm just so curious!


Yeah, you probably won't. The story isn't terribly interesting, with every piece of dialogue being universe-specific gibberish held together with a few conjunctions ('The Primarch is Purging us into Pulse from Cocoon so we can't fulfill our Focus and defeat the Sanctum' ARRRRGH). The cutscenes are about 300% too long, and Vanille's constant cooing, giggling, and gasping makes me want to blow my brains out.

But on the bright side, the graphics are combat system are cool.


----------



## Kuhle

Finally started playing the Atelier Iris series after years of forgetting about it. I was also thinking about buying the ICO and Shadow of the Colossus Collection for the PS3 since I've never played those games either, but I'm going to finish the Atelier Iris games before I buy any others.


----------



## WhoDey85

^^^^Shadow of the Colossus is one of my favs on the PS2. Since I only have the xbox 360 I can't get the new version.:mum

Right now I'm playing a lot of Madden 12 and Duke Nukem online. 

I'm also highly addicted to Magic 2012 on xbox live.

Finally working on finishing up another run through DA 2 and getting the new dlc for it.


----------



## Rixy

Are those HD collections worth it? Sony seems to be really keen on those lately. My PS2 is busted, so I wouldn't mind getting the Shadow/Ico and/or God of War collection, along with the Jak and Daxter collection coming out next year. My PS3 hasn't arrived yet, but I've already got a list of cheap games to catch up on and I've realised how much I prefer their studios i.e Sucker Punch, Naughty Dog, Santa Monica. I guess my plan of buying a PS3 late into the game when lots of stuff is cheap worked out well :b


----------



## Genetic Garbage

erasercrumbs said:


> Yeah, you probably won't. The story isn't terribly interesting, with every piece of dialogue being universe-specific gibberish held together with a few conjunctions ('The Primarch is Purging us into Pulse from Cocoon so we can't fulfill our Focus and defeat the Sanctum' ARRRRGH). The cutscenes are about 300% too long, and Vanille's constant cooing, giggling, and gasping makes me want to blow my brains out.
> 
> But on the bright side, the graphics are combat system are cool.


Vanille is bad but Snow with his heroism is even worse.



Rixy said:


> Are those HD collections worth it? Sony seems to be really keen on those lately. My PS2 is busted, so I wouldn't mind getting the Shadow/Ico and/or God of War collection, along with the Jak and Daxter collection coming out next year. My PS3 hasn't arrived yet, but I've already got a list of cheap games to catch up on and I've realised how much I prefer their studios i.e Sucker Punch, Naughty Dog, Santa Monica. I guess my plan of buying a PS3 late into the game when lots of stuff is cheap worked out well :b


ICO/Shadow of the Colossus is a must. If you haven't played them yet I'd strongly advise to do so. Jak and Daxter is also a must have imo, especially Jak II Renegade. I have never played the first one though. Never played God of War either.


----------



## blujayfeather

Rixy said:


> Are those HD collections worth it? Sony seems to be really keen on those lately. My PS2 is busted, so I wouldn't mind getting the Shadow/Ico and/or God of War collection, along with the Jak and Daxter collection coming out next year. My PS3 hasn't arrived yet, but I've already got a list of cheap games to catch up on and I've realised how much I prefer their studios i.e Sucker Punch, Naughty Dog, Santa Monica. I guess my plan of buying a PS3 late into the game when lots of stuff is cheap worked out well :b


I was never able to play Ico/Shadow of the Colossus the first time around, so I picked up the HD copy for the PS3. Loving every minute of it. Being familiar with PS2 graphics (though I didn't play these particular games) I'd say the HD makes a big difference, much less pixelation and looks good on an HD tv.

On an unrelated note, can't wait for Uncharted and Assassin's!


----------



## erasercrumbs

Genetic Garbage said:


> Vanille is bad but Snow with his heroism is even worse.


I don't think I'm far enough in the game to be annoyed with Snow too much yet. But Vanille is fingernails-on-chalkboard annoying. And her obnoxiousness isn't just limited to when she talks. Even the way she runs gets on my nerves. The only main character that doesn't bug me thus far is Sazh.


----------



## nycdude

MW3, been playing it all day, wow!


----------



## GunnyHighway

I've been playing the "flash my Samsung Vibrant with ROMs all day" game. So far I'm about to install number 4, none of them seem to be any good.

Wish I was playing BF3 though...


----------



## Rixy

erasercrumbs said:


> I don't think I'm far enough in the game to be annoyed with Snow too much yet. But Vanille is fingernails-on-chalkboard annoying. And her obnoxiousness isn't just limited to when she talks. Even the way she runs gets on my nerves. The only main character that doesn't bug me thus far is* Sazh*.


He seems to be exempt from all the stupidity in that game. Yeah the graphics are nice, but it has awful storytelling. The only way I could understand what's going on is if you read those chapters, instead of the game...you know...telling you within the narrative. Maybe it's because I only played 12 hours. Wow, only 12 hours? I never thought I'd say that :b


----------



## Mur

Taking my sweet time with Grandia still , gonna have to wrap this game up so I can get onto Grandia 2.


----------



## Mur

Rixy said:


> He seems to be exempt from all the stupidity in that game. Yeah the graphics are nice, but it has awful storytelling. The only way I could understand what's going on is if you read those chapters, instead of the game...you know...telling you within the narrative. Maybe it's because I only played 12 hours. Wow, only 12 hours? I never thought I'd say that :b


I had to drop that game after about that many hours, one of the most disappointing rpgs I've ever played.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Notus said:


> Taking my sweet time with Grandia still , gonna have to wrap this game up so I can get onto Grandia 2.


Will you try Grandia Xtreme also? It's a great game. The story is not good though, but the gameplay more than makes up for it.


----------



## Mur

Logan X said:


> I'm playing Dragon Quest VIII
> 
> Great game
> I just finished the Chateaux Felix quest. I love the sabercats!


Awesome game dude, one of my favorite dragon quest games, how much time you got clocked in so far?


----------



## Mur

Logan X said:


> Will you try Grandia Xtreme also? It's a great game. The story is not good though, but the gameplay more than makes up for it.


I actually own this game (at least I think I still do, might have to take a dive in the closet to try and find it), I got pretty far a couple years back but never did finish it, gotta love good ol' dungeon crawling rpg's :yes.


----------



## papaSmurf

Picked up Where is my Heart? on PSN yesterday since it was free and looked interesting. Turns out it's an adorable and clever little platformer! It's less than 2 hours long, but I really enjoyed it. Exactly the sort of thing I needed after something so long and involved as Dark Souls.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

Modern Warfare 3 for PC!


----------



## Cheesecake

Amnesia: The Dark Descent.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Notus said:


> how much time you got clocked in so far?


God, it's been years. I'm not sure, but i've played it quite a bit. I remember buying it on craig's list for 10$. 2 hours of public transport and an awkward meeting later i was home playing it and i was very happy with my purchase. 



Notus said:


> gotta love good ol' dungeon crawling rpg's :yes.


Definitely. It's by far my favorite game in the series.

I need to find these two games and buy them again since i have a PS2 gathering dust right now. Sadly, i always had the bad habit of selling games once i finished them...


----------



## Brookshi

I seem to be suffering from this horrible curse of not finishing my games. For example the Final Fantasy series. It all started with FF7, I was at the end of the game, trying to max my stats before taking on Sephy. Then I suddenly grew very bored, and shut off the game. Next, I purchased FF9 on PSN having never played it before, loved the game and I couldn't stop playing. Once I got to the end right before the final battle, I ended up turning the game off. I've played FF6,FF8, and FF5 with same results.

So...which leaves me currently playing Sonic the Hedgehog 2, and 3.


----------



## Kuhle

Brookshi said:


> I seem to be suffering from this horrible curse of not finishing my games. For example the Final Fantasy series. It all started with FF7, I was at the end of the game, trying to max my stats before taking on Sephy. Then I suddenly grew very bored, and shut off the game. Next, I purchased FF9 on PSN having never played it before, loved the game and I couldn't stop playing. Once I got to the end right before the final battle, I ended up turning the game off. I've played FF6,FF8, and FF5 with same results.
> 
> So...which leaves me currently playing Sonic the Hedgehog 2, and 3.


I have this same problem! I'll be totally into a game, and then right before then end I'll quit playing. Compared to the number of games I've played, I've beaten very few of them.


----------



## Glue

Jasper's Journey

I can't wait for this game.


----------



## fingertips

huehuehue kid niki is one the gang members


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

Solitaire.... Until my PC gets fixed tomorrow, then i'll be playing SKYRIM!!


----------



## papaSmurf

Glue said:


> I can't wait for this game.


Is this a real thing? If so, amazing.


----------



## Glue

papaSmurf said:


> Is this a real thing? If so, amazing.


It is. You can sign up for beta testing at their site.


----------



## shadowmask

Insane. This guy does in a hour and a half what took me over 80.


----------



## beshino

Animal Crossing: City Folk. It's addicting.


----------



## erasercrumbs

beshino said:


> Animal Crossing: City Folk. It's addicting.


I recently started a whole new city in AC, but recoiled with horror to discover I didn't like my neighbors. I wish there was a way to shoo away neighbors that you don't like.


----------



## beshino

erasercrumbs said:


> I recently started a whole new city in AC, but recoiled with horror to discover I didn't like my neighbors. I wish there was a way to shoo away neighbors that you don't like.


Yeah. I'm really liking this game, but it sucks though since you can't cheat to get a lot of bells like in this gc version. When I tried changing the time to Sunday and bought 30k worth of turnips(first time I bought them), it died on me because I wanted to see what the price was 2 weeks later by changing the date. :|


----------



## moveon

Sega Mega Drive Collection. Video games used to be hard as hell.


----------



## Spring2011

World of Warcraft and King of Kings both really cool games.


----------



## UKPhobe

Mafia 2, just finished Crysis 2.


----------



## Cynical

Holy ****, what is this?
Forged in God's very flames. 

Do mine eyes tell me lies, 
A new Elder Scrolls Game?

Time is nigh, I must fly,
Venture forth on my quest. 

Goodbye Ma, goodbye Pa
And goodbye Girlfriend's breasts.

I'll be off Azeroth, catch you later Hyrule. 
I'll be gone Albion, I'm no longer your fool. 

Other crap filled the gap
While I waited to begin...

The adventure of my life
in the land of Skyrim!


----------



## Sanctus




----------



## Genetic Garbage

Red Dead Redemption - Game of the Year Edition


----------



## Chrysalii

Super Mario 3D Land. 
I'm hoping to finish it within a week because once Skyward Sword comes out there won't be time for anything else. I usually pace myself during games, but I hate taking long breaks in the middle.

I'm taking a break because the 3D effect really does mess with your eyes.


----------



## Rixy

My thoughts on my first few PS3 games:

*Rachet and Clank

*It delivers. I haven't beaten it yet, but it doesn't really draw me in much. Still though, I like it. There's really not much I can say though. It's just...good. :b

*Heavy Rain

*I remember wanting to get this game when it was still in development. The sad thing is that I watched DSP's playthrough on youtube, so I knew the entire story before I played the game. I really enjoyed it anyway because I have a soft spot for Quantic Dream. The plot didn't go utterly bananas like Fahrenheit, but a problem I have with these Quantic Dream is (Highlight for spoilers) these games have token relationships between characters that barely have any common ground between each other. We had the same problem with Carla and Lucas in Fahrenheit. I remember Yahtzee from Zero Punctuation said that it would have been better if your choices in the game changed who the killer would be. I think that would have been pretty cool. Anyway, I really enjoyed playing it for myself this time. Hopefully these guys bring out another game. I think I'll play it alternatively a few times too. Although I got the nice ending for everyone, which I assume is the "Right" ending. Also, that finger scene had me cringing so badly. That scene put so many horror games to shame.

*Infamous

*My mindset throughout playing this game is basically "OK, so I'm gonna go do the story mis- OH MY GOD A SIDE MISSION. EEEE." I love the cartoon-esque feel to this game. I like Sucker Punch's work, and this one doesn't seem to deviate from the pack. Running around as a super electric man in a big sandbox environment is definitely an entertaining way to spend a few hours. I'd like to say that the Reaper stuff is really getting on my nerves though. I understand that they're supposed to be everywhere, but it's annoying when I'm goofing around and I get shot by a bunch of them. Are they there for the entire game? So far, I've got almost a quarter of the city cleared up, which isn't bad for saying I'm not that far in the story.

All in all, I like my PS3


----------



## OldSchoolSkater

I'm playing Bad Company right now. Actually impressed with how fun it is and how good the storyline is. I'm looking forward to Bad Company 2 next, finishing the Darkness, then getting into Gears of War 3. 

On the list after GOW3:
Arkham Asylum and Arkham City
Just Cause 2
Bioshock 1 and 2

Yeah, so what. I'm usually a few years behind on games. It actually works out because I spend $60 on like 4 games at a time rather than just 1. I have no complaints because I just don't have the time to play all of them.


----------



## MindOverMood

Skyrim




Holy **** it's addictive =/


----------



## papaSmurf

I've been playing the Assassin's Creed multiplayer this week. It's really fun if you like hide and seek.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Okay, I've been playing Final Fantasy 13 for about two weeks now, and the cutscene/bad dialogue fatigue is really setting in. It's not even annoying anymore...it's just an emotional drain. It's like having to babysit a hyperactive kid for a couple of weeks...the first few days, it's just annoying, but once the annoyance wears off, it leaves a much darker feeling, one of equal parts resignation and despair. I genuinely enjoy many aspects of the game, but getting to them ain't easy.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

I want to play Guild Wars 2, sigh... Or Final Fantasy XIV whenever they ******* get it right.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Fallout: New Vegas.


----------



## someguy8

sonic generations.


----------



## UKPhobe

Fallout: New Vegas


----------



## Bakemono

Dead Space


----------



## General Shy Guy

Battlefield 3.


----------



## erasercrumbs

I've decided to go back and play Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn again. I'd almost forgotten how much I love Meg. Cutest heavy infantry EVER.


----------



## Mur

Resident Evil 5, I'm on chapter 4-2 right now.


----------



## MindOverMood

Portal.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Skyrim. I'm surprised my computer can run this game on medium settings. It floats a bit in some open areas but it doesn't matter much since i'm a fast travel *****.

So far i don't like the game much.


----------



## scooby

The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword. Taking my time on it only doing a dungeon max a day.


----------



## Rixy

Jesus, I'm addicted to my PS3. 

In the past 2 or 3 weeks, I've beaten Infamous, Heavy Rain, Uncharted 2 and God of War 3. Seeing as I had the week off work, and all my friends went to university, I have a lot of time to myself I guess. Anywho, Uncharted 2 was awesome. I'm so glad I finally got to try out this series. God of War 3 was good too, but I couldn't get behind the story at all. Kratos just...kills a load of stuff. He's so needlessly violent and ruthless that it's hard to take him seriously as a protagonist. Gameplay is good though. 

Does anyone here have Saints Row The Third? Considering picking it up at some point.


----------



## trendyfool

Diablo 2 ahaha. I'm getting really tired of it though.


----------



## eppe

Heroes V - Tribes of the East


----------



## Neutrino

Finally beat Infamous! 

Now on to Batman Arkham Asylum (tWas only 20$) and the occasional Little Big Planet 2 session ^_^


----------



## FTFADIA

MW3, finally got my K/D ratio above 1


----------



## Glue

This youtube adventure game. It gave me a bit of laserdisc game nostalgia. If you like Dragon's Lair, Road Blaster, Space Ace, etc., you'll probably like it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Eve Online.

The Crucible update has great new stuff. Awesome space backgrounds, new ships/ships look, Hybrid turrets balancing and new items. Yummy.


----------



## misterCraig

I start so many, but finish so few. Currently playing:


The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword (Wii)
Super Mario Galaxy 2 (Wii)
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky (PSP)
Red Dead Redemption (X360)
Radiant Historia (DS)


----------



## ShyGuy86

Quake! Not 2, not 3 Arena, not 4! Just Quake!

I took advantage of the Steam Autumn Sale to get the Id Pack, and I've been enjoying the nostalgia. Finished Quake 2 two days ago, halfway through Quake today.


----------



## The Lost Boy

Battlefield 3


----------



## fingertips

terraria 1.1


----------



## GPU

battlefield 3 time crisis razing storm uncharted 3 and goldeneye 007 reloaded


----------



## Jakerz591

NFS the run and GTA 4.


----------



## papaSmurf

Super Mario Bros. DX, for the Game Boy. Don't play Super Mario Bros. DX.


----------



## identitycrisis

misterCraig said:


> Radiant Historia (DS)


Enjoyed this a lot! Definitely a hidden gem. Had its flaws but was also refreshingly different.

Been playing Skyrim myself. I don't think it's a great game, but it's really quite addicting.


----------



## Cipher

I'm switching between a bunch of games right now. Most often I play Lunar Silver Star Harmony and Shin Megami Tensei Persona 3 (psp). Once I'm done with all my classes on Friday I'm going to continue playing Assassin's Creed 2 and Uncharted.


----------



## nonesovile

Skyrim, i'm addicted to that game.


----------



## Glue

Illusion of Gaia, Minecraft, and sometimes Wolfenstein 3D.

I got Minecraft Pocket Edition for iPad, but it's a piece of sh*t. hopefully they'll add redstone (the only reason I still play the game) and fix the controls soon.


----------



## avoidobot3000

FM 2012 and Civ 5


----------



## Gantar180

I've picked back up on The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion. I figured that I might as well beat it, before I get Skyrim.


----------



## Brax

Age of Empires 3 and various Command and Conquer games.


----------



## phoenixwright

Skyrim and L.A Noire: The Complete Edition. Both for Xbox 360.


----------



## shadowmask

Beyond Good & Evil


----------



## erasercrumbs

Playing Dragon Age: Origins again. My Dwarf Rogue feels so much cooler than Hawke in DA2. I hope that in the next installment of the Dragon Age series, BioWare allows for the breadth of customization that was so abundant in the first game.


----------



## Xtraneous

9 more days til early access to TOR begins. 0:


----------



## Poisoned

Left 4 Dead


----------



## dead24

dead space 2


----------



## papaSmurf

Radiant Historia for the DS. It seems to have some fairly interesting mechanics, but good lord are the story, setting, and characters ever generic.


----------



## Glue

The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword

Haven't had time to play it much, but I'm liking it so far.


----------



## Chrysalii

The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword

I've been purposely going slow on it. Try to extend it since it's probably going to be another 5 years until the next new one on Wii U.


----------



## erasercrumbs

GOG.com is having a 50% off sale, so I thought I'd revisit Psychonauts. It's just as great as I remember it--no nostalgia goggles here.


----------



## papaSmurf

^Psychonauts is crazy super good.

I'm playing Elevator Action Deluxe at the moment. It's a really solid little arcade platformer.


----------



## shadowmask

Resident Evil 3


----------



## Cheesecake

Dead Space. I really like the setting and atmosphere.


----------



## erasercrumbs

If this thread were called "games you're almost playing now," I'd say Capitalism Plus. It's on sale, and I've heard it's the best economic game of all time. But it sounds so, so complicated. I don't think I'd be smart enough to play it. 

Has anyone here ever played either of the Capitalism games before?


----------



## KiwiGirl

Gears of War 3 and if anyone is keen on playing with me add me, its DeathIsNearNZ


----------



## Lune

Skyrim has been occupying all of my free time lately. 

I want to make a new character just to exploit all of the glitches for infinite money/exp. Too bad they fixed a lot of them with the recent patches... 

Really wish my computer could run the superior PC version. 

Oh, the things I'd do with console commands.. lol


----------



## phoenixwright

I'm currently finishing up L.A. Noire (Xbox 360). I picked up Mario Kart 7 (3DS) from Gamestop and currently playing that too. I'm a Mario Kart newb. I couldn't even get 3 stars on easy. lol. Mario Kart is "kiddie" but pretty fun. 

I enjoy L.A. Noire too. It's not for everybody though. It's a detective drama game set in Post-WWII late 1940s Los Angeles. It can be amusing to see how bigoted and ignorant the people were back then as well as the rampant corruption going on in police departments and society in general.


----------



## Glue

and this short (~15 min) depressing game.


----------



## NegativeCreep

Team Fortress 2


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Fallout 2 with a nice higher resolution mod. 
Great game.


----------



## Joe

Skyrim 360, Saints row 3 ps3 and the new zelda on the wii, but mostly skyrim lol


----------



## Sage Sagan

Baldur's Gate.

Go for the eyes, Boo. *Go for the eyes!*


----------



## Tugwahquah

Guys vs. Gals number game


----------



## beshino

Battlefield 3. Pretty nice since my brother just bought an xbox.


----------



## Cyberboy82

BF3, Fallout. Might go back to wow for a bit soon till i get bored of it again.


----------



## Rixy

Uncharted 3 is exactly like Uncharted 2 so far. 

Awwwww yeah. B)


----------



## ShiptoShore

Sky Jaguar (MSX1) on my Dingoo portable, great addictive vertical shooter by Konami, plays somewhat like a little more advanced galaga with scrolling.


----------



## Siren85

saint row 3


----------



## erasercrumbs

Aladdin on the Sega Genesis. Cuh-lassic.


----------



## Cleary

Limbo


----------



## MindOverMood

Cleary said:


> Limbo


So how low did you go?


----------



## Cleary

MindOverMood said:


> So how low did you go?


hah no, not that kind.
This kind...


----------



## MindOverMood

Yeah, I knew before posting because I googled it first But I thought it would be kind of funny to ask


----------



## J J Gittes

Tales of Vesperia
Not going to lie, as someone who generally dislikes JRPGs, this is awesome


----------



## ShiptoShore

Knightmare (MSX)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Gran Turismo 4.

Eve Online.

Fallout 2.

I would gladly play Final Fantasy 12, but it wont accept my old psone controller


----------



## nathicana

I am partaking in unhealthy doses of Diablo II and Battle for Wesnoth.


----------



## papaSmurf

mrbojangles said:


> It's really difficult too isn't it? I've heard it's not uncommon to die about 50 or 60 times while fighting a single boss. Would you say it's worth buying, or is it more of a niche game for hardcore gamer types?


50 or 60 times is a bit much, barring the final boss I'd say 3-8 deaths per boss would be more realistic. It's a great game so long as you're okay with playing very carefully, hiding behind a shield constantly, and not rushing into things.


----------



## nycdude

Still playing Skyrim


----------



## Josh90

Still playing Battlefield: Bad Company 2

I would get Battlefield 3 but the beta and 24 player limit on consoles turned me off and I don't have a monster PC to play it on either.


----------



## shadowmask

mrbojangles said:


> It's really difficult too isn't it? I've heard it's not uncommon to die about 50 or 60 times while fighting a single boss. Would you say it's worth buying, or is it more of a niche game for hardcore gamer types?


50 or 60 times? No way. yeah it's hard - AT FIRST, because you don't know the enemy layouts, their weaknesses and patterns, and so on. It's not twitched based gameplay, ala DMC or Ninja Gaiden, you just gotta get accustomed to the weapon movesets, keep track of your stamina meter, and figure out what strategy is most effective for a particular situation. Demon's/Dark Souls are very frustrating at first, but as you start to learn the game, what gets you through and what doesn't, and seeing in action the fruits of your efforts, the feeling of accomplishment is like little other in gaming. I highly suggest giving it a try if that kind of thing appeals to you.


----------



## Mur

Super Mario Land 3d


----------



## lonelyjew

Just got limbo from the Steam sale, excellent game, I think a lot of people on here would love it. I also installed GTA2 for free so I could play it via LAN with some friends of mine.


----------



## papaSmurf

Lately I've been thinking of starting up another game of Neptune's Pride, but I promised myself last year that I would never play it again. I have to be strong.

Other than that, mostly just Picross 3D.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Bio shock 2


----------



## False Protagonist

MGS3 - Snake Eater HD
I haven't played this game in years and as soon as I started playing I instantly remembered how much i loved it...


----------



## Joe

mrbojangles said:


> It's really difficult too isn't it? I've heard it's not uncommon to die about 50 or 60 times while fighting a single boss. Would you say it's worth buying, or is it more of a niche game for hardcore gamer types?


Hopefully it has quick loading times or I won't buy it :/ ( if the 50 times dying thing is true)
Didn't see papa smurfs post 3-8 doesn't sound too bad really.
playing a few atm:
Saints row 3
Batman Arkham city
Mario Land 3d
Star fox 3d 
Fire emblem: Sacred stones
guitar hero 2/3/5
Skyrim
Red faction armageddon

Some of those are on the 360 which I have in my room to go on when my brothers on the 360 in the same room as the ps3 (both use same tv) im mostly playing on fire emblem, guitar hero and probably batman in the next few days since I got it for christmas (Apart from skyrim and fire emblem all these are presents from my birthday/christmas.)


----------



## lonelyjew

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Bio shock 2


I think it's worth mentioning that I am in love with every girl on here who plays an FPS.


----------



## ShiptoShore

Galaga FTW!


----------



## shadowmask

Picked up Darksiders for 15 bucks the other night on a whim. I've only played it for a couple of hours. I can't say I'm terribly impressed so far...the combat is yet another shameless, redundant ripoff of GoW and DMC, the music, non-existent (literally, since I turned it off), the characters/story...:roll. I don't know about anyone else, but I'm _really_ tired of the horribly shallow and uninteresting "uber angry/emotionless hardass" protaganists so prevalent in western games these days. It's beyond stale at this point.

All that said, I do enjoy the environmenal aesthetics and zelda-esque progression, and while the combat isn't novel in the least, it's still mildly fun. I'll probably play it through til the end, but a second run seems doubtful.


----------



## WTFAust

Puyo Pop Fever DS!!!
I had it for PS2 (One of my best EVER purchases)
And I got the DS one just this Christmas (I had no idea it even existed!)
Great puzzle game!


----------



## LainToWired

Currently playing Deus Ex Human Revolution, Skyrim, and Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne.


----------



## Stanley Joe

In the last week finished saints row 3 , Dead rising 2 , Homefront. Just started Duke Nukem Forever. Dont know if i will finish it


----------



## cybernaut

GTA IV, Infamous 2, Uncharted 2, & Little Big Planet 2 for Ps3. Gonna go pick up Battlefield 2 this week since it's on sale. I'm the type who doesn't get games until they go on sale lol...


----------



## Rixy

I'm nearing the end of Uncharted 3 and I can't say I'm enjoying it too much. Initially I was happy that it wasn't too different from the previous title but then I realised that the combat is so utterly generic. I didn't get too sick of it from Uncharted 2 because when I reached a breaking point the game had concluded. Visually, the game is beautiful. The platforming is wonderful, and the cinematic aspects are incredible. It's sad how constant shootouts have ruined the game for me. 

Take the desert scene for example. It was so atmospheric; lost in miles of sand with no one but yourself. Then I came across a ghost town. Hopefully within this town I can learn more about this mysterious lost city. It's creation, it's demise, the people, the legend itself. Perhaps I could read some scriptures or work out some clever puzzles. 

Oh no, wait. You're just going to have to shoot at an entire army like you've been doing for the last EIGHT HOURS. 

It doesn't even expand on the combat like Arkham City did. Perhaps I'm more of a melee person...


----------



## UKPhobe

I've just finished Frontlines: Fuel of War, about to start Assassin's Creed Brotherhood.


----------



## UKPhobe

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Bio shock 2


Excellent game!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

UKPhobe:1059533786 said:


> RawrJessiRawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bio shock 2
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent game!
Click to expand...

It really is! I love the storyline as well as the graphics and everything else about it. Kinda short though


----------



## smt074

Rage which is proving much better than I expected it to be.


----------



## ShiptoShore

Super Mario Land 1 (Gameboy)


----------



## Sanctus

The Witcher Enhanced edition , one of the best rpg's , since i love rpgs.After witcher 2 ( igot both for Christmas) i will start with the divinity series then might and magic then gothic then the large dungeons and dragons brand rpgs(Baldurs gate,Neverwinter nights,icewind dale) a whole rpg year ahead of me and i love every minute of it


----------



## papaSmurf

ShiptoShore said:


> Super Mario Land 1 (Gameboy)


The music in that game is so awesome.


----------



## Neutrino

Uncharted 3.


----------



## ShiptoShore

papaSmurf said:


> The music in that game is so awesome.


Yeah the music is great and so is the settings and I'm rather partial to the shooting segments; really breaks up the game yet doesn't disrupt the flow. 
I've just sat down and completed it for the first time, I never did get far as a child, but last night I fired up my Dingoo and decided to have a go at concentrating on getting further, low and behold 40-50 minutes past and I saved Princess Daisey! I enjoyed every minute of it short, sweet yet so addicting.


----------



## Cynical

TETRIS! don't know why though, I always hated it as a kid but now it keeps me very preoccupied.


----------



## ShiptoShore

Cynical said:


> TETRIS! don't know why though, I always hated it as a kid but now it keeps me very preoccupied.


First game I had with my original Gameboy besides Super Mario Land! Good times :yes


----------



## luceo

Sanctus said:


> The Witcher Enhanced edition , one of the best rpg's , since i love rpgs.After witcher 2 ( igot both for Christmas) i will start with the divinity series then might and magic then gothic then the large dungeons and dragons brand rpgs(Baldurs gate,Neverwinter nights,icewind dale) a whole rpg year ahead of me and i love every minute of it


Hell yes! I'm playing The Witcher 2 at the moment (also a Christmas gift). I loved the first one, but I think I'm liking the second even more so far. Truly two of the best RPG's for a very long time. Of recent releases, only Mass Effect even comes close.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*wgfum*



Sanctus said:


> The Witcher Enhanced edition , one of the best rpg's , since i love rpgs.After witcher 2 ( igot both for Christmas) i will start with the divinity series then might and magic then gothic then the large dungeons and dragons brand rpgs(Baldurs gate,Neverwinter nights,icewind dale) a whole rpg year ahead of me and i love every minute of it


If you like turn based combat you should give D&D:Temple of Elemental evil a shot.


----------



## Sanctus

thats on my list of rpgs-to-play and demons stone and maybe dragonshard but thats not rpg its rts


----------



## Nathanst

Skyrim.


----------



## UKPhobe

RawrJessiRawr said:


> It really is! I love the storyline as well as the graphics and everything else about it. Kinda short though


Did you ever play the first? The story was a little better in the first (IMV anyway) but the gameplay was better in the second (again IMV).


----------



## ShiptoShore

Super Mario land 2: 6 Golden Coins


----------



## lonelyjew

I bought The Binding of Isaac yesterday on Steam for $2.50, today it's only $1.25! I highly recommend this dark little game.


----------



## Xtraneous

Just finished both Saints Row the Third & Lord of the Rings: War in the North, I think I'm going with The Witcher 2, BF3 and MW3 next. I might try Skyrim but I didn't really like Oblivion, so meh.


----------



## Mur

Wrapping up Super Mario Land 3D, getting the final star coins. Gonna pick up Tales of the Abyss tomorrow.


----------



## fingertips

ShiptoShore said:


> Super Mario Land 1 (Gameboy)


i think i've talked with papa before about how this game is almost like a weird bootleg version of super mario bros, but when i think about it there's something charmingly _off_ about a lot of nintendo's game boy output.










































i guess the last two are more intentionally strange, but there's this _playfulness _running through a lot of first-party game boy games that's somehow unlike the regular mario/zelda light-heartedness. they don't really do it now, outside of maybe warioware.

or maybe it's just me.


----------



## svrkevi

fingertips said:


> i think i've talked with papa before about how this game is almost like a weird bootleg version of super mario bros, but when i think about it there's something charmingly _off_ about a lot of nintendo's game boy output.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess the last two are more intentionally strange, but there's this _playfulness _running through a lot of first-party game boy games that's somehow unlike the regular mario/zelda light-heartedness. they don't really do it now, outside of maybe warioware.
> 
> or maybe it's just me.


:bat I smell nerd....


----------



## ShiptoShore

fingertips said:


> i think i've talked with papa before about how this game is almost like a weird bootleg version of super mario bros, but when i think about it there's something charmingly _off_ about a lot of nintendo's game boy output.
> 
> i guess the last two are more intentionally strange, but there's this _playfulness _running through a lot of first-party game boy games that's somehow unlike the regular mario/zelda light-heartedness. they don't really do it now, outside of maybe warioware.
> 
> or maybe it's just me.


It's funny you should say that as I've always preferred the Game Boy versions of Super Mario (Land 1,2,3) and Zelda (A Link to the Past) compared to the NES/SNES versions. 
All the games I've mentioned do not take place in their original respective game universe, so as a design choice they could have room for experimentation with a known franchise and to differentiate the Game Boy games from their console brethren rather than having a hand-held that was too much like the original console version that would be consider merely a downsized port rather than an original title in its own right.

Speaking of Balloon Kid (Image 2) is it any good?

What is image 5 from?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Baldur's Gate 2.

And still Fallout 2(started a new character)


----------



## 0lly

The Orange Box. Really enjoying playing half Life 2, it's been ages since I last played it.


----------



## anxiousguy

MW3 and Batman Arkham City


----------



## IcoRules

Skyward Sword. Really liking it.


----------



## Sain

Skyrim sort of, waiting for some good mods before I really delve into it though.


----------



## Josh90

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Vietnam


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

LEGOS Harry Potter Years 1-4


----------



## Mur

Gonna re-start Tales of Vesperia. Got pretty far in it but never finished, gotta wait until Valentine's Day for Tales of the Abyss.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

X-Men Legends 2, it's gotten a bit boring, but my sole motivation to continue playing it is that I'll unlock Deadpool after I beat the game


----------



## erasercrumbs

The first White Knight Chronicles. I've rarely encountered a game that so tightly straddles the fine line between brilliance and feculence.


----------



## Cheesecake

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim


----------



## Karuni

I've started so many games and never finished them, it's not even funny. Does anyone else get to right before the final dungeon/boss/level/etc and suddenly quit playing for months? It's so weird...

Anyway, I've been actually playing and getting through Skyward Sword. I've also started up a new character and world in Terraria since I hadn't played since before 1.1 was released. Once I get all these mods sorted out, I want to start Morrowind soon too (first ever TES game - want to start with an older one before Oblivion)


----------



## ShiptoShore

Balloon Kid (Nes)


----------



## Glue

Started Final Fantasy a few days ago.

Still playing Skyward Sword.



sarafinanickelbocker said:


> LEGOS Harry Potter Years 1-4


Good game. Played it on iPad a while ago and was surprised by how fun and addictive it was.


----------



## Misanthropic79

Almost 300 hours invested into my first playthrough of Skyrim, decided to take a little break before finishing it.

So I bought Dead Island for half retail price on Ebay and I'm actually surprised, it's kinda cool especially since it's the first time I've played a Koori (Aboriginal) character in a game (even if she is 1 dimensional). The melee is kinda like Skyrim's too but with the added bonus of a lot more decapitation, which is always fun!

It recieved some pretty bad reviews but if you can pick it up cheap and can handle the somewhat low budget feel and mediocre story I highly recommend it.


----------



## Kuhle

Super Paper Mario and Ouendan 2. I should get back to playing Skyward Sword, but I'm too lazy to switch the discs in my Wii.


----------



## papaSmurf

Kuhle said:


> Super Paper Mario and Ouendan 2.


Yay Ouendan! Those games are super fun, even if they are maddeningly difficult.


----------



## Kuhle

papaSmurf said:


> Yay Ouendan! Those games are super fun, even if they are maddeningly difficult.


I only have three more songs left on insane, and considering it took me a month to beat the final song on hard...


----------



## Nathan Talli

Skyward Sword. Just finished the 2nd trial and working on some side quests.


----------



## foofighter

golden eye 007... reloaded. in PS3.


----------



## ShiptoShore

Adventure Island 4.


----------



## lonelyjew

Logan X said:


> Baldur's Gate 2.
> 
> And still Fallout 2(started a new character)


You sir have excellent taste in games. I have yet to find any games outside Planescape Torment and Deus Ex, which are even comparable in both story and execution. Screw graphics, give me good writing!


----------



## ShiptoShore

Could never finish Planescape:Torment, always got up to the Clerks Ward and I lose interest.


----------



## papaSmurf

ShiptoShore said:


> Could never finish Planescape:Torment, always got up to the Clerks Ward and I lose interest.


I've never been able to finish it either, even though I think it's totally great. There's a section some while after where you stopped that forces you into a bunch of combat scenarios, and the poor fighting mechanics make it incredibly dull to play through.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Today, I picked up the original Pilotwings for the SNES from a pawn shop. 

There are a great many games that stand the test of time, and age with dignity. Pilotwings is not one of those games.


----------



## fingertips

ShiptoShore said:


> Speaking of Balloon Kid (Image 2) is it any good?


it's not really an amazing game but it's cute and fun!



> What is image 5 from?


game boy camera


----------



## ShiptoShore

papaSmurf said:


> I've never been able to finish it either, even though I think it's totally great. There's a section some while after where you stopped that forces you into a bunch of combat scenarios, and the poor fighting mechanics make it incredibly dull to play through.


Yeah, I've never liked the combat in the infinity engine games.



fingertips said:


> it's not really an amazing game but it's cute and fun!
> 
> game boy camera


Thanks for your opinion fingertips, I'll give Balloon Kid a go.


----------



## Mur

Just beat RE 5, gonna play through mercenaries mode next to unlock some of the extras


----------



## ShiptoShore

Kirby's Dream Land 2 (stuck on the sun and moon bosses)


----------



## papaSmurf

Putting together the giant castle in Picross 3D is just as cool the second time around.


----------



## Shynobi

Skyrim, no surprise right.


----------



## Kuhle

Just started playing Crayon Physics Deluxe. I'm having a lot of fun with it.


----------



## deepreason

SWtOR

It's a WoW killer imo


----------



## Paper Samurai

Bastion


----------



## silentcliche

^ Such a beautiful game.

Super Meat Boy because I don't have enough stress in my life already.


----------



## smt074

erasercrumbs said:


> Today, I picked up the original Pilotwings for the SNES from a pawn shop.
> 
> There are a great many games that stand the test of time, and age with dignity. Pilotwings is not one of those games.


Yea Mode 7 3D doesn't really stand the test of time... Pretty cool in 1991 though .


----------



## OldSchoolSkater

Going through the Metal Gear Solid HD Collection right now. Just finished Gears of War 3 - which was probably my favorite video game as far as cinematics and cutscenes go. 

Currently working on MGS2. Almost done disarming the C4, but I haven't played anything besides the first one through so I have no idea how far into I am. Anyone have any idea?


----------



## Daft

Working through Bastion. Definitely a new favorite.


----------



## shadowmask

OldSchoolSkater said:


> Going through the Metal Gear Solid HD Collection right now. Just finished Gears of War 3 - which was probably my favorite video game as far as cinematics and cutscenes go.
> 
> Currently working on MGS2. Almost done disarming the C4, but I haven't played anything besides the first one through so I have no idea how far into I am. Anyone have any idea?


Maybe 20-25% of the way, from what I recall.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater

shadowmask said:


> Maybe 20-25% of the way, from what I recall.


Cool thanks! I assume it's a quicker game for those who can be stealth like and everything, but I have a problem using the controls and have a seriously hard time with the camera angles so I get spotted a lot without even realizing it. Still a fun game and so far I don't mind that I don't get to play as Solid Snake for the whole thing.


----------



## Kuhle

I'm just starting 9 Hours, 9 Persons, 9 Doors right now.


----------



## Dovakiin

Been playing A LOT of Skyrim. When it doesn't freeze on me. PS3 : /


----------



## Mur

Tales of Vesperia, just made it to Nordopolica


----------



## feels

I've been playing Terraria. I wasn't sure that I would even enjoy it, but it's extremely addicting. Like I'll start playing at 11pm and then suddenly sunlight is coming through my window and I'll realize it's like 8am. :blank


----------



## ShiptoShore

Super Mario Bros - NES.


----------



## papaSmurf

Kuhle said:


> I'm just starting 9 Hours, 9 Persons, 9 Doors right now.


Oh man, what a great game! I'd be super curious to hear which ending you get first.



ShiptoShore said:


> Super Mario Bros - NES.


I didn't play this all that much when I was younger, but these days it's one of my absolute favorites.


----------



## Nightlight

Peggle.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Dovakiin said:


> Been playing A LOT of Skyrim. When it doesn't freeze on me. PS3 : /


Weirdest thing. I'm about twenty hours into Skyrim on the PS3 and so far the only glitch I've encountered is getting stuck on world geometry, and that only happened once.

Knock on wood.


----------



## iChoseThisName

Sonic Generations - that Time Eater thing is a beast. I cant finish it.


----------



## papaSmurf

Mentally preparing myself for Blue Lacuna.


----------



## immortal80

I've been playing (all on PC):

Battlefield 3
Modern Warfare 3 (bleh)
Witcher 2
Earth Defense Force: Insect Armageddon

*(will start Dead Island soon)


----------



## jerryfunhose

call of duty Mw2 multyplayer pc..


----------



## immortal80

alright, so i've heard so many good things about the Dark Souls / Demon Souls games and have always wanted to play them, but i'm such a dedicated PC gamer that i really don't want to purchase them for console.

Namco Bandai stated that they would only bring the game to PC if a good amount of people showed interest or supported the idea.

So, if any of you want to show Namco Bandai that YES, WE WANT THIS GAME ON PC, there is a petition going on, and also, a forum post that Namco Bandai is keeping a close eye on within their official forums:

Petition: http://tinyurl.com/darksoulspc 
Forum: http://forums.namcobandaigames.eu/showthread.php?p=2330759

also, here is a video of TotalBiscuit explaining why he believes it would do well on PC.


----------



## Karuni

^ I totally agree with TotalBiscuit wanting Dark Souls on PC. I wouldn't be able to play it, regardless of system (I suck at most games and I'm really impatient), but it definitely deserves it. Unrelated to my opinion of that game, I love TB's videos and recommend gamers subscribe to him. C=

Gamefly sent Dead Island, so I've started playing it. I'm amazed I don't completely suck at it so far. xD I don't really love it or hate it, just something different and new to play for me.


----------



## brownzerg

A few PC Games thus far:

Space Pirates and Zombies
Sword of the Stars
World of Tanks
Terraria
Minecraft

Some pretty addicting stuff! hate it when you get so into it that you look over at the clock and three hours have come and gone.


----------



## Crystalline

Mirror's Edge for Ipad. Driving me insane.


----------



## ShiptoShore

papaSmurf said:


> I didn't play this all that much when I was younger, but these days it's one of my absolute favorites.


I've only played the Snes remake years ago, but I'm currently enjoying the Nes version on my Dingoo A320.


----------



## cybernaut

GTA San Andreas PS2.


----------



## immortal80

Karuni said:


> ^ I totally agree with TotalBiscuit wanting Dark Souls on PC. I wouldn't be able to play it, regardless of system (I suck at most games and I'm really impatient), but it definitely deserves it. Unrelated to my opinion of that game, I love TB's videos and recommend gamers subscribe to him. C=
> 
> Gamefly sent Dead Island, so I've started playing it. I'm amazed I don't completely suck at it so far. xD I don't really love it or hate it, just something different and new to play for me.


yup, totalbiscuit is a great reviewer of games and has a good sense of what makes a game fun to play.

are you playing Dead Island on pc? if so, we should join up.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Thought I'd finally give Nobunaga's Ambition a try. But without a manual, it's like putting together a jigsaw puzzle with all the pieces face down.


----------



## Pandemic

Morrowind! -drool-


----------



## FTFADIA

Uncharted 3


----------



## papaSmurf

Dustforce finally comes out next week! It looks really super fun:


----------



## UKPhobe

Just started Rage and am loving it!!!!!!!


----------



## That guy over there

fus ro dah!!!!!!


----------



## Souldoubt

Just finished Bioshock (once again) not sure what to do now, get back on MW3 I guess!
Or run through Borderlands again. Mmm, Borderlands.


----------



## Minipurz

Atm. SWTOR and Mortal Kombat 9 :clap


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Skies of Arcadia Legends


----------



## ShyGuy86

just finishes L.A. Noire, switching over to a game called Amnesia: The Dark Descent.


----------



## immortal80

ShyGuy86 said:


> just finishes L.A. Noire, switching over to a game called Amnesia: The Dark Descent.


haha have fun with Amnesia. made me poop my pants a few times.


----------



## Glue

Finished Skyward Sword. Now playing Mother 3 and The Neverhood.


----------



## ShiptoShore

Finished Castlevania (NES) :yes


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing Wakfu today. It's now open beta if anyone is interested.
Too bad there was a server wipe...i lost my strong characters, which made me sad.


----------



## HurtTeammate

My name is Bob said:


> I'm currently running riot on Battlefield 3. If anyone has this for the ps3, you should totally get on it. Bob could always do with more lambs to slaughter


Dude I know. Bf3 has so many scrubs


----------



## erasercrumbs

ShiptoShore said:


> Finished Castlevania (NES) :yes


I tip my hat to you, sir.


----------



## ShiptoShore

erasercrumbs said:


> I tip my hat to you, sir.


*Whispers* I played the Japanese version on Easy and I used *shock, horror" Save states. :um


----------



## Sourdog

COMIC JUMPER!! Its such an hilarious game!


----------



## erasercrumbs

ShiptoShore said:


> *Whispers* I played the Japanese version on Easy and I used *shock, horror" Save states. :um


Hey, it's still tip-worthy, so far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Sanctus

Finished the first witcher game , now im playing the second one , HOLY , this game is incredible , my jaw droped at some moments i can't belive how great this game looks,plays and feels


----------



## Joe

League of legends and red nation (was £2 in steam sale). Im playing arkham city and skyrim too but only when im off the computer, which is rare.


----------



## ShiptoShore

erasercrumbs said:


> Hey, it's still tip-worthy, so far as I'm concerned.




Currently playing - Tetris (Gameboy)


----------



## erasercrumbs

Viva Pinata: Trouble in Paradise. My world of whimsy shall be the grandest of them all.


----------



## crazydom

Just started Rage.


----------



## CeladonCity

Recently started League of Legends.
I'd played it a while back, but my old laptop had a terrible lag.


----------



## Dave UK

Been playing gears of war 3 almost the entire week. I love that game lol


----------



## False Protagonist

Deus Ex: Human Revolution.


----------



## papaSmurf

^Not actually playing this, but I wish I was.


----------



## immortal80

Sanctus said:


> Finished the first witcher game , now im playing the second one , HOLY , this game is incredible , my jaw droped at some moments i can't belive how great this game looks,plays and feels


dude, yes. witcher 2 is probably one of the most beautiful games i've ever played. i'm slowly making my way through chapter 4 at the moment. LOVE IT.


----------



## kenny87

Star wars the old republic, I did start playing the witcher but got sidetracked early in, and I still have to beat FF XIII after a long absense.


----------



## ShiptoShore

papaSmurf said:


> ^Not actually playing this, but I wish I was.


Did you find that via RockPaperShotgun?


----------



## mrbojangles

I'm playing the original 'Dead Space' at the moment, but I must admit I'm kind of underwhelmed so far. I find the action, weapons and overall mechanics to be a bit cookie cutter and repetitive. 

I also picked up the original 'Mass Effect' last night, but I haven't got around to playing it. I hope it lives up to the hype.

Also, is there anyone here who plays Gears Of War 3 online?


----------



## papaSmurf

ShiptoShore said:


> Did you find that via RockPaperShotgun?


^Haha, yep! Truly a wonderful site.

I'm downloading Dustforce as we speak! I'm super excited for double jumps.


----------



## fingertips

ahaha, elevator: source looks amazing.


----------



## David777

Currently playing Portal 2... and I think I'm in love with GLaDOS.

I'd love to listen to her tell me about the time she saw a deer, over and over, forever and ever.


----------



## ShiptoShore

papaSmurf said:


> ^Haha, yep! Truly a wonderful site.
> 
> I'm downloading Dustforce as we speak! I'm super excited for double jumps.


Good guess on my part :clap

Doulbe jumps FTW! :yes

In other news - I'm currently playing: Tetris Blast.


----------



## Ogrt48

I'm playing Final Fantasy XIII atm, I bought it at release but only made it 5 hours in. I started over the other day and I'm 10 hours in so far, I actually am enjoying this game.


----------



## Rixy

You kids and your computermajiggers. Whatdya say to some stick ball?


----------



## Linlinh

MapleStory & Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones


----------



## mezzoforte

Lol :clap


----------



## papaSmurf

Today I'm playing Cart Life, which is far and away the most ambitious/stressful version of Lemonade Stand that I've ever seen. Also the music is great.


----------



## NVU

mezzoforte said:


> Lol :clap


FINISH HIMMMMM!! Loved playing the test your might mini game on the Mega Drive


----------



## Tofflesby

Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn
Final Fantasy X-2
League of Legends


----------



## ShiptoShore

Currently playing - Castlevania 2: Simon's Quest (NES)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

ShiptoShore said:


> Currently playing - Castlevania 2: Simon's Quest (NES)


I love that game.


----------



## erasercrumbs

ShiptoShore said:


> Currently playing - Castlevania 2: Simon's Quest (NES)


Ah, the Zelda 2 of the Castlevania series. Godspeed, and keep an active internet connection handy for when the game's puzzling layout gets a bit too arbitrary.


----------



## fredbloggs02

Skyrim/Saints Row The Third.. or would be if my xbox360 weren't such a useless contraption. It refuses to play, think my disc drive is breaking or the lazer thingy needs realigning.


----------



## pinkballoon

World of Warcraft...as always


----------



## smt074

papaSmurf said:


> Today I'm playing Cart Life, which is far and away the most ambitious/stressful version of Lemonade Stand that I've ever seen. Also the music is great.


Pretty awesome - that music reminds me of a Commodore 64.


----------



## papaSmurf

Finally got a chance to try out Dance Central today! It's really, really fun.


----------



## ShiptoShore

erasercrumbs said:


> Ah, the Zelda 2 of the Castlevania series. Godspeed, and keep an active internet connection handy for when the game's puzzling layout gets a bit too arbitrary.


I'm playing a hacked version that has a much cleaner translation and gets rid of false hints and makes the vague hints clearer, among other fixes.

http://www.thealmightyguru.com/Games/Hacking/Hacks/SimonsRedaction.html


----------



## UKPhobe

Just started Skyrim, first play.


----------



## plusminusinfinity

metal gear solid 4


----------



## Shoelaces

Thou who cometh to recognize this here badass female character and title of the game in question shall receive a price, of the chocolate chipped quality.


----------



## Rixy

Sonic Generations. I'm glad I ended up renting it, I'll probably finish it tomorrow. However, it's a lot of fun. To be honest, the switch between the modern and the classic gameplay kind of shows how dated the old formula is. I've only really noticed how useful the honing attack feature is. Too bad modern Sonic is kind of...well...irritating. 

Also to anyone who has played this game, did they pick up on the chilli dog reference? :b

EDIT: Just beat it. Last boss fight was just odd. I died about 5 times in about 5 minutes. I looked up an FAQ, still had no idea what to do. I ended up getting a perfect S rank in about 1 minute after a tenth try, and I STILL had no idea what I was doing. :S

I thought it was really fun in the end. It's a shame that Sonic Colours didn't come out on PS3/360. I might finally pick up Pokemon Heartgold now that I've borrowed my sister's DS.


----------



## Glue

For like the 5th time.


----------



## Blawnka

BF3, I pretty much hate it. Not sure why I play it, most overrated game I've ever played.


----------



## Ogrt48

Shoelaces said:


> Thou who cometh to recognize this here badass female character and title of the game in question shall receive a price, of the chocolate chipped quality.


Fang > Lightning.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Ogrt48 said:


> Fang > Lightning.


Every living thing > Vanille.


----------



## Rixy

erasercrumbs said:


> Every living thing > Vanille.


Has anybody ever deciphered what kind of accent she has?

From the 14 hours I've played of Final Fantasy 13, the black guy was the only interesting character to me. :b

Anywho, I'm itching for a second playthrough of L.A Noire.


----------



## identitycrisis

Finally getting to play Ico, with Shadow of the Colossus waiting for me afterwards (thank you Sony for releasing the PS3 collection!).

Also working through Frozen Synapse off Steam.


----------



## papaSmurf

Today I'm playing "Puzzle Series 5: Slitherlink", for the Nintendo DS. Minesweeper wishes it could be this awesome.


----------



## seaghosts

Skyward Sword!


----------



## SusanStorm

Dead Island


----------



## papaSmurf

For the past few months I've been playing these really neat email-based voting games with a bunch of Dartmouth grads. They're all about backstabbery, underhanded politicking, and other sorts of social maneuvering, so playing them as someone with SA has been pretty interesting. I've done fairly well for myself over the last few games though, and it looks like I've become a bit of a known threat. The latest game doesn't start until Tuesday, but several folks are already contacting me and attempting to set up alliances. Some of those alliances are sure to end in wretched and brazen betrayals, sure, but it's an encouraging sign nonetheless.


----------



## shadowmask

Just finished MGS4 last night. Thank god. What a mediocre "game". I don't know what possessed Kojima to end an otherwise terrific series by dropping this steaming turd and ****ting all over it.


----------



## Shoelaces

Ogrt48 said:


> Fang > Lightning.


Personally I found Lightning totally effing awesome.

And then she opened her mouth.

FFXIII = boring. I'm waiting for versus XIII.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Darkstalkers - The Night Warriors 

That game is hard as ****


----------



## smt074

Just finished Rage- now playing Resistance 2 (which plays a lot like HALO). Yes, I am on a shooter kick.

What should I play next? Arkham City, Skyrim or Rayman: Origins (or something else)?


----------



## erasercrumbs

smt074 said:


> What should I play next? Arkham City, Skyrim or Rayman: Origins (or something else)?


You really can't go wrong with either of those. If you want a really long, time-consuming game, then go with Skyrim; it's an everlasting gobstopper of gaming goodness. But Arkham is Paradiso for anyone with even the faintest affection for Batman, and Rayman is perfect for those with a fondness for sidescrollers.


----------



## eppe




----------



## IcoRules

Shadow Hearts


----------



## smt074

erasercrumbs said:


> You really can't go wrong with either of those. If you want a really long, time-consuming game, then go with Skyrim; it's an everlasting gobstopper of gaming goodness. But Arkham is Paradiso for anyone with even the faintest affection for Batman, and Rayman is perfect for those with a fondness for sidescrollers.


Yea I know I love all three games! I suppose realistically you'd probably be playing something on the side with Skyrim since it is such a massively long game. I tend to like to play one game at a time though.

I love side scrollers too - the original Rayman was the last Rayman game that I really loved. I had it on the Atari Jaguar then on the PSX . I was never overly fond of the 3D Raymans. Side scrolling and hand drawn art is where it's at in that series! (IMO of course)


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## mezzoforte

Stared playing Kingdom Hearts 365/2 Days again :b


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

Little Big Planet


----------



## shadowmask

Went back to Darksiders. I have to say, it's better than I originally gave it credit for. I wish there was more originality and depth to the combat and weapons, but for what it is, the game is still pretty damn fun.


----------



## ShiptoShore

Ninja Gaiden: Shadow (Game Boy)


----------



## Skyliner

Gears of War 3 :boogie


----------



## papaSmurf

Divergence is afoot! For the next two weeks or so I'll be using three separate email accounts to scheme and cut deals with around three dozen other players. Exciting stuff.


----------



## SaveMeJeebus

DeathSpank. I gave up on Dark Souls when fighting The Four Kings, shame i don't have online.


----------



## shadowmask

SaveMeJeebus said:


> DeathSpank. I gave up on Dark Souls when fighting The Four Kings, shame i don't have online.


You know you can summon Beatrice near the fog gate, right? Although she doesn't help that much. What equipment were you using?


----------



## Nekomata

Persona 4 for the PS2 ^^ kinda angry at it though since the Reaper killed me last time I played it ==


----------



## Catnap

Just finished playing _Fragile Dreams: Farewell Ruins of the Moon _awhile back and just got _Catherine_ in.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Valkyria Chronicles


----------



## elemenohpee

battlefield! almost level 50


----------



## rymo

I beat Dark Souls a few months ago, then moved on to skyrim but I got distracted and beat RE4 (which I never played before), and now I'm playing through Enslaved, which I had lying around. Game is so boring but for some reason I want to beat it so bad. Monkey is cool. The girl is annoying. After I get that out of the way ill go back to playing skyrim. I also play starcraft 2 fairly often.


----------



## beshino

Final Fantasy 8. It's gaining momentum with the story the more you play. Very nice.


----------



## erasercrumbs

A semi-obscure FPS from the PS2-era called XIII.


----------



## Glue

-Project Zomboid (meh. I probably won't play it again until the next update.)
-Amnesia: The Dark Descent

I also got the Garry's Mod + Counter-Strike: Source package from steam. I'll play it eventually.


----------



## OTESFU

Mario Kart 7


----------



## Nekomata

Persona 4
Legend of Heroes - Trails in the Sky ^^


----------



## SaveMeJeebus

Torchlight


----------



## Ambivert

beshino said:


> Final Fantasy 8. It's gaining momentum with the story the more you play. Very nice.


The first real RPG I was introduced to and played in its entirety in my life. The memories and nostalgia.........................../tear


----------



## ShiptoShore

Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages.


----------



## shadowmask

Twisted Metal demo multiplayer. Fun as hell, especially with the helicopter.

I'm not sure I'd be willing to pay sixty bucks for the game, though.


----------



## NoNeedToShine

APB Reloaded...Even though I'm 1 year too young...Oh well.


----------



## OreoBlizzard

Skyrim forever :U Sabre Cats love me. and my flesh.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Lots of Super Street Fighter 4: Arcade Edition and some Battlefield 3 as of late. Good times.


----------



## papaSmurf

Not a videogame, but I'm playing Perplexus Epic, a much smaller version of this thing:


----------



## ohionick

I have been playing alot of MW2, it's much better than MW3


----------



## smt074

Just beat Resistance 2. Just got Rayman: Origins in the mail!


----------



## Minipurz

Playing Starcraft 2 atm. mixed with Skyrim, CS:S and occasional Mortal Kombat 9


----------



## Rixy

Awwwww yeah.


----------



## papaSmurf

^What a pretty game that is, goodness.

I'm still working on the Perplexus, I can sometimes get about a third of the way through now. This thing is brutal!


----------



## erasercrumbs

The Simpsons Arcade Game has finally been brought to the home console masses. Life is good (or, at least not as bad as it was a few days ago).


----------



## Spineshark

Dota2


----------



## Scrub-Zero

erasercrumbs said:


> The Simpsons Arcade Game has finally been brought to the home console masses. Life is good (or, at least not as bad as it was a few days ago).


Even though i don't own the newer consoles, this is great news. That game is just awesome and more people should know about it.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Logan X said:


> Even though i don't own the newer consoles, this is great news. That game is just awesome and more people should know about it.


Amen! It's a fantastic beat-em-up of the finest quality. It was also the first arcade game I ever actually played through to the end, and as such it brings me warm and fuzzy feelings to play it.

Though I will fight to the death anyone that picks Bart before I can.

It would have been cool if the game would have been altered from the original to unlock additional characters when you beat it. To beat up bad guys as Ned Flanders would have been hilarious.


----------



## papaSmurf

erasercrumbs said:


> Though I will fight to the death anyone that picks Bart before I can.


Psssh, Marge is where it's at. That vacuum cleaner of hers is a fearsome weapon.


----------



## Octal

Skyrim with a bunch of texture/armor mods and replaying Mass effect 2 whilst waiting for ME3


----------



## SweatingBullets

Modern Warfare 3 and Rocksmith. I don't get into a lot of games. The Call of Duty series is by far my favorite since CoD4. Rocksmith is cool for a guitar player... or if you wanna learn. Otherwise the next game I can think of that I'm looking forward to is Borderlands 2.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

erasercrumbs said:


> It would have been cool if the game would have been altered from the original to unlock additional characters when you beat it. To beat up bad guys as Ned Flanders would have been hilarious.


Definitely. I can see grounds keeper willy as an unlockable. There would be such a big character pool to choose from lol. All of them as interesting as the next.



erasercrumbs said:


> Though I will fight to the death anyone that picks Bart before I can.





papaSmurf said:


> Psssh, Marge is where it's at. That vacuum cleaner of hers is a fearsome weapon.


We three would get along fine. I like Homer most haha.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Dead rising 2


----------



## Zeddicus

Tribes: Ascend


Anyone want some shazbot.


----------



## Tibble

Final fantasy xiii-2


----------



## Kuhle

Rogue Galaxy... eventually. I've been wanting to replay it for the past couple of days, but by the time I get done being distracted by things, it's usually too late. I will play it though. I'm even listening to Rogue Galaxy music right now to get myself even more excited about playing it.


----------



## Joe

Rixy said:


> Awwwww yeah.


I could list about 10 games that ive said im playing recently but still haven't completed, I guess im going to have to add two more if I get Ico with this. (If you've played ico is it good? Youtube videos haven't really helped me on a decision at all.)


----------



## ShiptoShore

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Fall of the Foot Clan (Game Boy)


----------



## shadowmask

I'm jumping between Magic: DOTP 2012, Armored Core 4, Simpsons arcade, and Darksiders atm.


----------



## erasercrumbs

shadowmask said:


> I'm jumping between Magic: DOTP 2012, Armored Core 4, Simpsons arcade, and Darksiders atm.


I'm hoping that, someday, someone releases a Magic game that actually lets you build a deck from the ground up, and not play a cruddy premade that includes effluvium like Wooden Orb.


----------



## shadowmask

@erasercrumbs - It is kind of annoying that you're stuck with the default decks and can't mix and match cards to your liking. I'm sure it's an intentional oversight, though. Although the game is a a lot of fun, it's basically a lure to hook people into buying the actual cards. Isn't there a PC version where you can purchase cards online and build decks to your liking, though? I thought it was essentially a digital version of the physical game. I've never played real life magic though, so idk.


----------



## LxHi

mw3, just decided to prestige and now im just collecting riot shield plays and kill cams lol


----------



## Bunyip

I'm playing Sly 3, Honor Among Thieves C:


----------



## erasercrumbs

shadowmask said:


> @erasercrumbs - It is kind of annoying that you're stuck with the default decks and can't mix and match cards to your liking. I'm sure it's an intentional oversight, though. Although the game is a a lot of fun, it's basically a lure to hook people into buying the actual cards. Isn't there a PC version where you can purchase cards online and build decks to your liking, though? I thought it was essentially a digital version of the physical game. I've never played real life magic though, so idk.


Yup, there is indeed an online version of Magic, but it's insanely expensive. Just like real life Magic.


----------



## Blueblur

Pokemon Black, first Pokemon game I've played since Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald, and I absolutely love it <3


----------



## LeftyFretz

Lately some NES carts, Killzone 3 and simpsons arcade. Some star wars dark forces on ps1 thrown in there.


----------



## scooby

Been playing a bit of Gotham City Impostors. A load of fun, except I'm having problems connecting recently.


----------



## florinda

i am playing zelda skyward sword on wii and i finished playing kirbys return to dream land,both great games


----------



## Whatev

Sonic & Knuckles


----------



## Toppington

Tales of the Abyss 3DS port.


----------



## VaeVictis

Playing The Darkness 2 now. Something about ripping people apart with tentacle arms has calming effect. Joking of course.


----------



## JesseKS

Terraria. It's incredibly time consuming. x_x


----------



## shadowmask

Borderlands


----------



## FML

Metal Gear Solid 3 HD


----------



## Subwolf

Alan Wake


----------



## Xtraneous

Mass Effect 3 Demo @[email protected]


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Xenoblade Chronicles


----------



## OldSchoolSkater

Finally had an excuse to lay around over the weekend and beat MGS2. Stoked to start MGS3 tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo

Currently playing ff xiii-2, who the f is with me!?!


----------



## skygazer

ult. marvel vs capcom 3 on psvita >_<


----------



## beshino

ff9. It's cool so far. It reminds me of playing Paper Mario for the first time. It's awesome. Scratch paper mario. Reminds me more of mario rpg. Just because Cinna looks like booster. Also the style to it.

I finished ff8 and let me tell you... I thought squall was annoying at first, but when it got to the end.. I fell in love. I rearry rearry ruv him now. It was so sweet. Rinoa u lucky... ;[


----------



## papaSmurf

Made it through all 125 levels of the Perplexus! Next step is to work through them in sequence.


----------



## Tibble

Quinn the Eskimo said:


> Currently playing ff xiii-2, who the f is with me!?!


I stopped playing, i was super dissapointed and i regret buying it. You're basically mashing the X button - -


----------



## Joe

Playing tower of divinitys demo atm. Oh and the Birth of Mrs. Tiktimeyer. 

Guess who made it (He's right above me)


----------



## FML

Tibble said:


> I stopped playing, i was super dissapointed and i regret buying it. You're basically mashing the X button - -


I agree the game sucks and I regret buying it. I'm just hoping the next FF game isn't trash like 13 and 13-2.


----------



## ShiptoShore

Tetris (Game Boy) :yes


----------



## MindOverMood

Hitman Codename 47


----------



## shadowmask

Maximo: Ghosts To Glory


----------



## Aphexfan

Loving super mario galaxy and zelda: twilight princess ♥


----------



## JesseKS

I wish I could say Skyrim or Kingdoms of Amalur, but I've been playing Fallout 3 (I've never finished the main story). :3


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing Crysis right now. Boring never looked so good. I hope the fun picks up soon or i will uninstall it.


----------



## Neutrino

LOTR: War in The North.


----------



## ShyGuy86

I'm juggling Bioshock and Alan Wake. It's _not_ the proper way to enjoy either of them. I'm desperately wanting to finish the first because I feel like I'm missing out on an important franchise, but the second keeps luring me in...


----------



## Toppington

Just grabbed Alan Wake PC because I loved it so much on Xbox. The licensed soundtrack was also eargasmic, for lack of an actual word. Should keep me busy until early march when a game I'm really hyped for gets released.



ShyGuy86 said:


> I'm juggling Bioshock and Alan Wake. It's _not_ the proper way to enjoy either of them. I'm desperately wanting to finish the first because I feel like I'm missing out on an important franchise, but the second keeps luring me in...


JUGGLING Alan Wake? Oh man, that must kill the experience. I got so sucked into it back in 2010 that I didn't put it down for a good week or two. That was one of the only games of this generation that's really pulled me in like that. Right when you start to get immersed... TIME FOR BIOSHOCK!


----------



## papaSmurf

Hexagon: http://distractionware.com/games/flash/hexagon/

Making it past 30 seconds is extremely difficult!

Edit: My new high score is just over 70 seconds!


----------



## Crystalline

beshino said:


> ff9. It's cool so far. It reminds me of playing Paper Mario for the first time. It's awesome. Scratch paper mario. Reminds me more of mario rpg. Just because Cinna looks like booster. Also the style to it.
> 
> I finished ff8 and let me tell you... I thought squall was annoying at first, but when it got to the end.. I fell in love. I rearry rearry ruv him now. It was so sweet. Rinoa u lucky... ;[


FF9 was one of my favorites


----------



## Tibble

Nothing right now, I don't know what to play. I got bored of league of legends. It would be fun to play an mmorpg with someone :3



Crystalline said:


> FF9 was one of my favorites


Vivi! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Tu Cielo

I'm trying to get through Deus Ex, but I'm not a big fan of FPS.


----------



## Xtraneous

I'm still about 9 months behind on games, lol. So many to try...


----------



## Toppington

Man... I love games for their soundtracks alone far too much. I got back into a favorite musician of mine the other night and it reminded me that Dead Rising 2 used so many of his songs. Now I want to play it again for that alone. Does Games on Demand have DR2 yet? I'll have to check in the morning...

Alan Wake's going great, but I need something to play on the side.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Skyrim <3


----------



## shadowmask

Persona 3: FES


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I got bored of Crysis so i'm playing Farcry 2 now. It's pretty repetitive though. A big open world with nothing to do in it but kill guys and search for diamonds. It should keep me busy until Wakfu is officially released in 2 days.


----------



## missjenny

I was playing Skyrim, but it was getting kind of repetitive for me, so I had to take a break and start on Star Ocean: The Last Hope (International Version).


----------



## olschool

Kingdoms at war


----------



## Cerberios

Megaman X8


----------



## spankyy

counter strike 1.6


----------



## Layla

I just completed Dragon Quest 9, then got Dragon Quest 6, will probably start it sometime this week.


----------



## NatureFellow

DARKFALL ONLINE. WHO'S WITH ME?
forever alone..


----------



## Class

The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword.

There is no way I'm rushing any moment of this game. :heart


----------



## papaSmurf

Today I'm playing Proteus, a procedurally-generated, musical exploration game that's just gone into beta. It hasn't got any combat, puzzles, or overarching goals, but it does offer up an awful lot of pretty things to look at, and the way the music subtly changes to match your surroundings at any given moment is really quite something. Definitely worth checking out for anyone who likes to explore: http://www.visitproteus.com/


----------



## mirrussia

Battlefield Play4free


----------



## Glue

Realm of the Mad God. Simple, fun, and addictive.



Class said:


> The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword.
> 
> There is no way I'm rushing any moment of this game. :heart


Yeah, that game is the wasp's nipples. I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Pul5ar

Star Wars: The Old Republic, and a bit of Minecraft (with technic pack)


----------



## Glue

Played Street Fighter X Tekken at the launch event. I got my *** kicked badly.


----------



## Toppington

Tales of Vesperia 360. I forgot how short Alan Wake was... Still an amazing game though. I regret nothing!


----------



## Talgonite

shadowmask said:


> Persona 3: FES


Zomg! Please tell me why people love Persona?! I've looked up some vids and it looks like a very generic turn based RPG.

Anyways. Right now I'm playing Baroque and enjoying it very much!


----------



## erasercrumbs

Talgonite said:


> Anyways. Right now I'm playing Baroque and enjoying it very much!


Dude. That's crazy. I loved Baroque. Between the two us, we very well might be half of Baroque's entire fan base. I'm nuts about Roguelikes in general, but there was just something about Baroque that made it an instant favorite for me. The setting was just so bizarre, like a perfect mix of Hellraiser, Jacob's Ladder, and, well, Groundhog's Day.


----------



## Talgonite

erasercrumbs said:


> Dude. That's crazy. I loved Baroque. Between the two us, we very well might be half of Baroque's entire fan base. I'm nuts about Roguelikes in general, but there was just something about Baroque that made it an instant favorite for me. The setting was just so bizarre, like a perfect mix of Hellraiser, Jacob's Ladder, and, well, Groundhog's Day.


I can't quite put my finger on it. I mean the combat is crazy simple, I think it's about how each time you go through the tower how you have to use each item to it's max potential. Like if I know there's gonna be a cursebringer angel on the next floor then I'll save my junk items so I can trade them in. I've also become obsessed with increasing my HP and VIT so it's easier when you get deeper down. It's like a challenge, I think that's why I love it so much.

Not to mention its got a killer soundtrack. It keeps me going and wanting to kick those baddies arses. I really think it's a great game and that it deserves so much more praise than what it was given, and that is just gameplay wise. The story itself is pretty good too.


----------



## abizboah

Dragon Quest VI and Kirby Mass Attack. DQVI is fun but I'm finding Kirby a bit frustrating, my Kirbys go all over the place and die a lot


----------



## shadowmask

@Talgonite - What did you perceive to be "generic" about the game from the vids you watched?


----------



## Talgonite

shadowmask said:


> @Talgonite - What did you perceive to be "generic" about the game from the vids you watched?


That you just go rounds doing the same thing. Attack/heal.

I'm not trying to attack the series, I'm genuinely asking you as a player what made you fall in love with it. I want you to want me to like it. Convince me it's worth my time please. 

I'm not saying it's a bad game, I just don't know anything about it.


----------



## shadowmask

Well, P3 is the only game in the series that I've played, and I'm not necessarily "in love" with it, although it is a very good game. As far as the basic battle system goes, the whole attack/heal/repeat thing you mentioned is fundamental to turn based combat, which is a staple of JRPG's. I have to assume you're not a fan of the genre to begin with, in which case I doubt you'd like the game regardless, so...I'm not sure what to tell you.


----------



## Talgonite

You are totally wrong. I began playing JRPG's starting with Final Fantasy the original and Dragon Warrior(/quest). I'm more about the characters and plot than anything else. The last great RPG I played was FFIX. I also have Dragon Quest VIII but for some reason I always stop playing it and haven't finished it yet.

I read a review about P4 and it said that it was too cutesy and the plot took forever to develop and at the end it just left you unsatisfied. I mean don't get me wrong, I had to force myself to finish FFX and I was dissapointed with it, and XII as well. I'm just looking for JRPG's with good character development, story is secondary to that, and good gameplay.

I've already preordered my copy of Xenoblade and hopefully it lives up to the hype. I just miss the days of awesome JRPG's such as FFIV, FFVI, Chrono Trigger, Lufia II, FFIX.

I'm not saying the attack/heal thing is bad, but I've done it so many times already. Like I said, it's more about the characters and story. If the gameplay is challenging then that is a plus.


----------



## Dissonance

I'm playing Megaman Battle Network and Lost Planet 2.


----------



## abizboah

Talgonite said:


> I'm more about the characters and plot than anything else.


Then you should like Persona 3 as the characters and story are excellent. In fact, developing your relationships with your characters and other npcs is important in it as your "social links" directly affect your powers in battle. This mixture of social sim and hardcore rpg is part of what makes Persona so unique.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555




----------



## ratbag

Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker


----------



## Talgonite

abizboah said:


> Then you should like Persona 3 as the characters and story are excellent. In fact, developing your relationships with your characters and other npcs is important in it as your "social links" directly affect your powers in battle. This mixture of social sim and hardcore rpg is part of what makes Persona so unique.


:thanks


----------



## Blueblur

Terraria, DIGDIGDIGDIGDIGDIGDIG


----------



## Tibble

Playing final fantasy 4: Complete Edition on ps vita <3
Probably gonna buy Disgaea.


----------



## papaSmurf

Estelle said:


> Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker


I really need to play this at some point! I own it, I like Zelda generally, and I adore its art style in particular, but for whatever reason I've never so much as taken it off my shelf.


----------



## Toppington

papaSmurf said:


> I really need to play this at some point! I own it, I like Zelda generally, and I adore its art style in particular, but for whatever reason I've never so much as taken it off my shelf.


It was a very fun game. I'd put it up there with OOT and SS. My brother loves WW so much. I thought it was pretty good.



Tibble said:


> Probably gonna buy Disgaea.


Which one? Are they really porting D4 to the Vita? Because that makes me want one... :x Wallet is screaming at me as I type this.


----------



## Xtraneous

Mass Effect 3 on Tuesday. ^______________________^


----------



## Blawnka

Fallout New Vegas dlc.


----------



## Aphexfan

Pokemon White! :banana


----------



## Xtraneous

ME3 is up ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhadiwijnije23uijb43bbh34h5bh43b54h3b5345


----------



## Kuhle

Professor Layton and the Unwound Future. I've had all of the Professor Layton games (at least the ones in the U.S.) for a while, but I've been taking my time with them.


----------



## papaSmurf

I just picked up Rayman Origins! It is whimsical as all get-out.


----------



## Glue

I finished Psychonauts and now I'm playing Costume Quest. I'm also trying to get all the achievements in Limbo (I just need "No Point in Dying"). Took me over an hour to get through the secret level.


----------



## UKPhobe

Still playing Skyrim after nearly 7 weeks, damm is this game long.


----------



## fingertips

patrolling the mojave almost makes you wish for a nuclear winter.
patrolling the mojave almost makes you wish for a nuclear winter.
we won't go qui-
patrolling the mojave almost makes you wish for a nuclear winter.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Glue said:


> I finished Psychonauts


I'm a little angry with Psychonauts at the moment. I recently downloaded it from GOG.com (I'd only rented it before, so the thought of owning it was appealing), only to discover it wouldn't work with my USB controller. UGH! I am not going to play through the game with a keyboard and mouse.


----------



## papaSmurf

erasercrumbs said:


> I'm a little angry with Psychonauts at the moment. I recently downloaded it from GOG.com (I'd only rented it before, so the thought of owning it was appealing), only to discover it wouldn't work with my USB controller. UGH! I am not going to play through the game with a keyboard and mouse.


Perhaps you could try mapping your controller out to your keyboard with Xpadder or Joy2Key? That usually works pretty well for me.


----------



## Toppington

WAS going to be playing Tales of Graces f tomorrow, buuut...

Last night: Checks the Gamefly site, release date still listed as 3/13. Good, they usually ship me most new titles a day early, meaning I get it on release.

This morning: Checks the site again, release date now 3/14. WHHHY!? Now I'll get it wednesday if they even ship it tomorrow, thursday at the latest. 

This kind of crap is why I need a car... :| Decided to play one of the newer Pokemon games again to kill the MASS AMOUNT OF TIME it's going to feel like between today and possibly thursday. :sigh


----------



## Blawnka

I overplay all my games, I don't even know what to play anymore.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

fingertips said:


> patrolling the mojave almost makes you wish for a nuclear winter.
> patrolling the mojave almost makes you wish for a nuclear winter.
> we won't go qui-
> patrolling the mojave almost makes you wish for a nuclear winter.


----------



## erasercrumbs

papaSmurf said:


> Perhaps you could try mapping your controller out to your keyboard with Xpadder or Joy2Key? That usually works pretty well for me.


Tried it. Failed at it. Bitter about it.


----------



## papaSmurf

^Dang, sorry it didn't work out.

Today I played through Dys4ia, a heartfelt and moving little game about one trans-woman's experience with hormone replacement therapy. It's quite short, but I really enjoyed it even so! You can check it out here if interested: http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/591565


----------



## Minashigo

Dark Souls. IT MAKES ME RAGE SO HARD. But I love it sooooo much.


----------



## Marakunda

I just started replaying persona 4!

New game+ from my previous save. Trying to max out all social links!


----------



## Toppington

Toppington said:


> WAS going to be playing Tales of Graces f tomorrow, buuut...


Okay... So now they changed the release date back to the original 3/13 and just texted me saying it shipped from Seattle about 10 minutes ago. Very, very trollsy, Gamefly. -_-

I'm really hoping it gets here tomorrow. I can only take up so much of my time figuring how what the hell I'm doing now when it comes to school. I wish I could sleep in until 2pm like a normal teenage guy who has too much time on his hands.


----------



## Rest or Real?

P3P; Persona 3 Portable


----------



## Layla

Dragon Quest 6 and Golden Sun, both on the DS.


----------



## Xtraneous

SW:TOR, ME3, Madden NFL and prob gonna play L4D2 some time soon. ;d;d;d;dd;


----------



## FTFADIA

Skyrim!


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Haven't been able to put any time into any story driven games lately for various reasons, but I still find the time to play some Super Street Fighter IV: Arcade Edition before I go to sleep most nights.


----------



## Glue

Journey. Short (about 1 1/2 hours long) but an amazing experience. Played through it twice today and I plan on enjoying several more playthroughs.



erasercrumbs said:


> I'm a little angry with Psychonauts at the moment. I recently downloaded it from GOG.com (I'd only rented it before, so the thought of owning it was appealing), only to discover it wouldn't work with my USB controller. UGH! I am not going to play through the game with a keyboard and mouse.


I got my copy from gog, too. Luckily the game picked up my crappy usb controller because I, too, wouldn't play it with keyboard and mouse. Hopefully you can get your gamepad to work.


----------



## Toppington

Toppington said:


> WAS going to be playing Tales of Graces f tomorrow, buuut...


USPS, don't fail me now... If I don't get that **** today, I have no idea what I'm going to do to keep myself from going completely insane. So sick of all the drama and stupid **** I create for myself. I need a damn escape and I need it today. Seriously... :sigh


----------



## erasercrumbs

Thought I'd try out a Saints Row game. It wasn't what I was hoping for.


----------



## Shawdawg94

Dragon Age: Origins. I've been playing it non stop since it first came out in 2009. I think I have an obsession.


----------



## shadowmask

Still going through P3, a little bit at a time...haven't had much interest in games lately.


----------



## beshino

Suikoden V. Started it a bit before. I actually finished ff9, but all I need now is to defeat ozma. Was also playing World of Warcraft with my cousins.. It's only fun when you play with people you know.


----------



## Daft

Bunch of online buddies are playing LoL again, so I guess I'm back in.


----------



## Toppington

Toppington said:


> Tales of Graces f


Best $60 I've spent in years. Should keep me busy for a *long* time.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

Dragon Age:Orgins


----------



## dk321

Really enjoyed DA:O
Just finished playing ME3, gonna go back to CSS most likely


----------



## Glue

Heretic: Shadow of the Serpent Riders


----------



## Nekomata

Left my PSP at home so I'm picking up where I left off from on Persona 4 on the PS2~ ^^


----------



## Camelleone

I play virtual city 2 after finished virtual city 1 (old games)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Stalker: soc.

Playing with Oblivion lost on hardest difficulty. Why would anyone play this game without Oblivion lost? 
Hardest difficulty is kicking my *** though.


----------



## papaSmurf

Journey is a cool game that you should play.


----------



## Revenwyn

WoW


----------



## Radiata

Skyrim & Kingdoms of Amalur - The Reckoning.


----------



## theOrganicMachine

Starcraft 2. When Diablo 3 comes out, i'll be playing the **** out of that as well.


----------



## Blawnka

Fallout new vegas, almost have every single achievement


----------



## Dissonance

Legend of Lagaia.


----------



## shadowmask

Galerians: Ash. What a weird game.


----------



## kitshiv01

Was playing WoW now just Skyrim. Waiting til May, maybe play either diablo 3 or Tera


----------



## Dirtytrenchcoat

Nintendogs + Cats (lololol I know) I'm just waiting for more good 3DS games to come out *cough* (KH: DDD, Paper Mario, Luigis Mansion, Kid Icarus, Animal Crossing)

annd I'm waiting for Aion to install (oh god i'm going to be dead by the time it does...)


----------



## Ambivert

Just finished Mass Effect 3 and am on to Baldurs Gate 2.


----------



## Ambivert

Dissonance said:


> Legend of Lagaia.


That is a very good and very underrated RPG. Clocked many hours with it hehe


----------



## low

Guild Wars, after years off. You can get items/titles for GW's 2 when it's released. Which I will be playing, I loved GW's back in the day.

Lot's of grind to do before release, but I know I'll just be peeved if I really love GW's 2 that I didn't do them.


----------



## SusanStorm

Skyrim


----------



## CoolSauce

Counter-Strike: Global Offensive Beta


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm still on Stalker. About to enter Pripyat and sadly that's when i quit the game or start a new one. I can never get to the end of that game. The last bits are too linear and boring.


----------



## Winds

Just got done with Skyrim now trying to decide between Victoria 2: House Divided, FIFA 12, or the most bugged filled game Mount and Blade: Fire and Steel.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

shadowmask said:


> Galerians: Ash. What a weird game.


I am also playing it right now.


----------



## shadowmask

Genetic Garbage said:


> I am also playing it right now.


You can finish it for the both of us. I like the bleak atmosphere of the game, some of the music...that's about it. The clunky combat, constant backtracking, and awkward camera kills it for me.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Kickle Cubicle. Definitely one of my favorite NES games.


----------



## UKPhobe

FINALLY finished Skyrim after 2 months and 1 day. 



EastWinds said:


> *Just got done with Skyrim* now trying to decide between Victoria 2: House Divided, FIFA 12, or the most bugged filled game Mount and Blade: Fire and Steel.


How long did it take you?


----------



## Toppington

Holy mother of cliche, cheesy plots and one-dimensional main characters! The only game that tops Graces in terms of both has to be Star Ocean 4. I mean... I wasn't expecting much, but the friendship tagline only gets more and more groan-worthy the more you use it, guys. You're lucky I love the battle system and music, Bamco! I'll overlook the overpriced DLC costumes, because I quite frankly don't give a damn about those.

Been thinking about trying the Persona series. I keep hearing good things about it, but I really don't know if I could get into yet another turn-based game. Bulletsponges of War 3 can bite me. Epic Games, I am disappoint.


----------



## Cheesecake

Ratchet and Clank: Tools of Destruction and Dead Island.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Red dead redemption and gears of war


----------



## papaSmurf

Mirror's Edge is a lot less frustrating once you've learned how to cheese your way past all the combat.


----------



## UKPhobe

Call of Duty: Black Ops


----------



## erasercrumbs

Tomorrow I'll engage in my monthly ritual of trolling local pawn shops for old video games. Here's hoping I find more than shelf after shelf of Madden '95. Hopefully, I'll come back with something new and exciting...


----------



## Layla

Just got the new Zelda game for the Wii, damn it's one tough game.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I was playing Gotham City Imposters for a while a week ago or so. I have a couple games that I haven't really touched yet. Twisted Metal (PS3) and Bioshock 2 have been waiting on my shelf for a while.


----------



## Dragonshy

I'm playing a few games at the moment:
Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door [Gamecube]
Star Wars - Jedi Knight Academy [PC]
Metal Gear Solid - Peace Walker [360]
Zelda - Skyward Sword [Wii]

Although, I only tend to play these games 2 or 3 hours a week each.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dragonshy said:


> Star Wars - Jedi Knight Academy [PC]


Jedi Knight 2 was a great game. You felt like such a bad *** Jedi once you got your lightsaber. Nothing felt better than tossing the saber around the room, killing countless Stormtroopers. It was especially fun with the dismemberment code


----------



## Layla

Got the new Zelda game for the Wii which I already posted above, then today downloaded a free Zelda game for my DS, that was cool.


----------



## Glue

Sweet Home (NES)


----------



## SHERains

Sherlock Holmes Vs Jack the Ripper...for the millionth time. xD


----------



## scooby

Been playing Kingdoms of Amalur, though I just finished it earlier today. Gotta find something new to play.


----------



## Xtraneous

Pool... lol


----------



## Racoonthief

I've been playing a lot of Skyrim and Mass Effect 3 lately.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Metroid II. I don't care what anybody says--I prefer it to the original Metroid.


----------



## KelsKels

Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee. Yay for side scrolling 90s games!

DontJudgeMe :um


----------



## Blawnka

Battlefield 3, unfortunately.


----------



## shadowmask

Onimusha. lol I remember the first time I popped this into my PS2 and having my mind blown at how good the graphics were in the opening movie. It'd be nice to see another sequel for PS3. Even a HD collection of the first three would do, although it'll probably never happen.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing F.e.a.r right now. I'm usually not a fan of those FPS games where you go from a to b, but fear is kind of good, and a bit creepy...i mean a little.

The slow-mo thing makes the game a bit too easy though. Either that or i need to play on a higher difficulty than normal. Maybe those few last weeks playing stalker at master stalker made me decent at FPS :b



shadowmask said:


> Onimusha. lol I remember the first time I popped this into my PS2 and having my mind blown at how good the graphics were in the opening movie.


I don't remember the first game too much, but the sequel was great fun.


----------



## GuyMontag

I'm playing L.A. Noire.


----------



## Col

Mass Effect 3


----------



## beshino

Still playing Suikoden V. They upped the ante Konami did when they made this. GREAT game. Suikoden 4 was too cheaply produced to make a difference. Also I downloaded Darksiders since the 2nd one came out already. I rented this before and thought it was like Legend of Zelda. I liked the theme, so why not?


----------



## forbidden

Journey for PS3..amazing


----------



## Toppington

beshino said:


> Also I downloaded Darksiders since the 2nd one came out already.


It did...? :sus

---

Graces... You... Look... AWFUL! Oh. :cry I really need to call geek squad and have that damn flatscreen fixed. I can't keep playing it on a 90s tv...  HD is the only real definition for you, game!


----------



## Black And Mild

I'm playing Skyrim at the moment, but it's getting pretty lame.


----------



## Dan iel

Playing League Of Legends, Skyrim and when bothered Mass Effect 3!


----------



## Joe

Saints row 3 (again) and probably within a week world of warcraft.

(Still playing league of legends too)


----------



## erasercrumbs

I recently picked up Spy vs. Spy for the NES and played it for about, oh, four minutes. Does that count?


----------



## papaSmurf

^Sure does! I recently played about four minutes of Low G Man, meself. It's less than great.


----------



## beshino

Toppington said:


> It did...? :sus


Oops lol. Guess not, but the second one is going to have the other 3 horseman. Death will be the main character for the new one. 8]


----------



## minimized

Radiant Historia.

Which I've been playing for a week. Ha.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Gears of war 3, mass effect 3 and army of two


----------



## UKPhobe

Cryostasis: Sleep of Reason


----------



## Toppington

beshino said:


> Oops lol. Guess not, but the second one is going to have the other 3 horseman. Death will be the main character for the new one. 8]


Yeah. I just wanted to make sure. Last I heard it was coming out in June? I didn't absolutely love the first one, but I liked it enough to warrant trying out the sequel around release, so I just wanted to be sure I didn't miss it. I'll probably forget about it come June anyway. I always do that with games unless I'm extremely hyped about them.


----------



## Luna Sea

Metal Gear Solid HD Collection.

I'm playing MGS3 on my brother's PS3 when he's not around (just killed The End for the first time ever! ^-^ I used to always cheat on PS2). And when I can't play that I'm playing MGS on my laptop. Serious Metal Gear obsession right now, even though I'm terrible at them.


----------



## erasercrumbs

papaSmurf said:


> ^Sure does! I recently played about four minutes of Low G Man, meself. It's less than great.


The best thing about Low G Man is its cover art, which was rather artsy fartsy for the time. Actually, even if it were a new release, both its artsiness and its fartsiness would be fully intact.


----------



## pancakepowder

bioshock. i'm late U_U


----------



## Toppington

pancakepowder said:


> bioshock. i'm late U_U


Still a great game. The second was far too short because they just had to tack on some terrible multiplayer that nobody cares about. :/

---

Graces for at least a few more weeks until I give it a rest. Haven't had this much fun grinding in an RPG since Vesperia at US release. Loving the titles/SP system. :heart Very rewarding.


----------



## Layla

Dragon Quest Swords


----------



## Nefury

Tried Diablo 3 beta again today, it's boring once you've done it just the one time. I cannot wait for the actual game, though. I thought I'd never be off the beta once I got it, slightly disappointed


----------



## sporteous

UFC Undisputed 3


----------



## Dreamscape

I fully completed Skyrim, now I'm starting The Darkness II.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Xenoblade Chronicles.

"What a bunch of jokers!"


----------



## Toppington

erasercrumbs said:


> Xenoblade Chronicles.
> 
> "What a bunch of jok*ahs*!"


Fixed. No charge. :heart That's the way I've always heard it anyway. I'm kind of glad we got the UK dub. The accents are... A nice change of pace, I guess? Better than JYB voicing yet another main character. :b

I so regret not preordering that. I've gotta pick it up soon... Gonna be poor again in no time, YESSS! :boogie


----------



## Glue

erasercrumbs said:


> Xenoblade Chronicles.


Same. The combat system is really fun.


----------



## BarryLyndon

I wanna be playing Skyward Sword....but I don't have a wii yet :/


----------



## Genetic Garbage

erasercrumbs said:


> Xenoblade Chronicles.
> 
> "What a bunch of jokers!"


It's Reyn time!

I was kinda sad when I finished this game because it was so good. I'll go for a second playthrough soon.

Best RPG I have played in this gen.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Genetic Garbage said:


> Best RPG I have played in this gen.


I'm about 14 hours into it, and while it's not my favorite RPG this generation, it's definitely my favorite JRPG of this generation...or, really, any generation since the 16-bit era. Only Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne comes close.


----------



## shadowmask

Persona 3 will end up being my longest first playthrough of a game ever. 110 hours and I'm not even into November. ._.


----------



## scooby

Just did a playthrough of Amnesia. And by playthrough I mean hide and watch while my cousin did it instead. Well I did play parts of it, we took turns but he did majority of it.


----------



## Propaganda

Playing Tribes Ascend. It's annoying.

Waiting for Avernum on the 11th!

Then May 15th for Diablo 3. 'Till then, it's just waiting.


----------



## Joe

Final Fantasy 7 (On psp) and final fantasy x-2 again but ive not been on it for a few days (I got FF7 2 days ago) and still league of legends as well.


----------



## UKPhobe

Mass Effect 3


----------



## papaSmurf

So Pongs (with an S) is pretty great. Edutainment Pong is probably my favorite of the lot: http://www.pippinbarr.com/games/pongs/Pongs.html


----------



## erasercrumbs

On the topic of Xenoblade Chronicles:

Even better (or worse, depending upon how you look at it) than "What a bunch of jokers!" is when Shulk exclaims "We're the best!" Each and every time he does that, I just have to break into song...


----------



## d93

Jak and Daxter HD Collection.

Finished Jak and Daxter: The precursor legacy. Fun game. Now I'm onto Jak 2. Back in the day when I first played Jak 2, I didn't like it. Liked the first better. But now, Im liking it. 

Anybody else playing the HD collection of jak and Daxter? The lack of checkpoints in Jak 2 is very annoying though.


----------



## Toppington

scooby said:


> Just did a playthrough of Amnesia. And by playthrough I mean hide and watch while my cousin did it instead. Well I did play parts of it, we took turns but he did majority of it.


Very fun the first time. Especially with headphones and a dark room.  Not so much any other time. None of it is very fun or exciting when you know what's coming. That game is amazing for one go and that's pretty much it. Very fun to watch other people play it for the first time though.

This guy was so quiet back then... Much louder now.


----------



## UgShy

A bit of skyrim here and there, and some call of duty.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_Counter Strike 
bang bang
:duel
_


----------



## Andreth

I played Skyrim a ton, though I'm probably not even halfway through the main quest, the sidequests are great and feel like a game in and of themselves lol. Lately I've been playing Mass Effect 3 and the multiplayer.


----------



## Raulz0r

Right now I play Football Manager 2012, besides that I also play Skyrim (Level 41, main, Thieves Guild, Dark Brotherhood, Stormcloaks quests finished).


----------



## hvakrg

After I completed Mass Effect 3 the only game I've played is Starcraft 2, but find it hard to play in "heavy" times. as one needs alot of focus and energy to get some wins, so now I mostly watch SC2 streams instead.


----------



## hvakrg

Btw, for some fune Amnesia videos:

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...956E9300CDB13EA40D3895&view=detail&FORM=VIRE6


----------



## rgrwng

AION


----------



## nycdude

Im done with ME3, now im playing Fifa 12


----------



## Isolated Silence

Playing: Crysis 2


Wanting for: Grand Theft Auto V


----------



## Revenwyn

Playing: World of Warcraft
Server: Thunderhorn (PVE) Alliance and Horde
Guild: Chinese Takeout Gang (Alliance) Chinese Make Out Gang (Horde)


----------



## erasercrumbs

I wouldn't say I'm actively 'playing' it, but the last game I tried was E.T. for the Atari 2600.

Honestly, it's not quite as grotesquely awful as the larger gaming culture presents it to be. Oh, make no mistake, it's bad, but there are worse games for the Atari 2600. Like Superman, the only game with a soundtrack so bad it sounds like cancer cells reproducing in fast motion.






Or maybe 3-D Tic Tac Toe. It somehow manages to look even uglier than if you were just playing it on a Big Chief writing tablet. And I like that before the computer moves, it briefly says "computing," as if making a move in tic tac toe is straining the engine.


----------



## lkkxm

The Old Republic and Skyrim


----------



## fingertips

the republia times


----------



## beshino

erasercrumbs said:


> I wouldn't say I'm actively 'playing' it, but the last game I tried was E.T. for the Atari 2600.
> 
> Honestly, it's not quite as grotesquely awful as the larger gaming culture presents it to be. Oh, make no mistake, it's bad, but there are worse games for the Atari 2600. Like Superman, the only game with a soundtrack so bad it sounds like cancer cells reproducing in fast motion.


I started laughing hysterically for some reason. I don't know why. lol

I've also been playing Final Fantasy 10. Really fun and neat. Got up to the part where I get a monster arena. Pretty noice. Also, Seymour looks like he could be a sailor moon scout. I'm genuinely creeped out by him though.


----------



## erasercrumbs

beshino said:


> Also, Seymour looks like he could be a sailor moon scout. I'm genuinely creeped out by him though.


It could be the jarring dissonance between his appearance and his name.


----------



## kanra

Skyrim mostly, sometimes minecraft. My time to play videogames is very limited though so I progress extra slowly...


----------



## JustThisGuy

Glue said:


> Sweet Home (NES)


Is there a place to download that on to your computer? I've heard a few people talking about it and it now having been subtitled in English, so I'm guessing it's available somewhere for PC?



shadowmask said:


> Onimusha. lol I remember the first time I popped this into my PS2 and having my mind blown at how good the graphics were in the opening movie. It'd be nice to see another sequel for PS3. Even a HD collection of the first three would do, although it'll probably never happen.


I've had the 3rd and 4th one in a closet somewhere. Loved the first 2. And yeah, I remember thinking Onimusha Warlords was the end all, beat all of graphics. But it's noticeably dated now. Heh.

I wouldn't be too sure about the HD collection. Devil May Cry got one, so maybe. I honestly want Capcom, among other game studios, to release their treasure trove of classics onto PSN (and XBL and whatever). My wallet's a sucker for nostalgia.

Speaking of classics on PSN: Just played *Comix Zone* and *Altered Beast*. Still pretty fun. Don't remember Comix Zone being so hard, though.


----------



## minimized

I am sucking at Etrian Odyssey 3.

I am sucking at Bioshock 2... wait, that game isn't so hard. That dude is just a *****. Right Mr. B?

Oh, but Mr. B can't come to the phone. He's dead.


----------



## Toppington

Glue said:


> I got it at emuparadise.


When though? Last I checked, when a few of the big name file sharing sites got shut down/cleansed, most of the roms went with them. A lot of the uploaders that used sites that hadn't been targeted ended up being scared into taking down all of their uploads too. I'd imagine a lot of the more well-known games have been reuploaded elsewhere by now, but I doubt some of the more niche titles are back up on the web in public yet. :| Guess I'll have to look back into that. It's been a while.


----------



## Craig788

ugh...cant play anything...waiting for diablo 3...


----------



## iloverum

Mostly play World of Tanks and have done since January of last year, its free and ive always liked tanks plus they are releasing new tanks and bringing in new countries and they all have a different playstyle, it can be quite brutal above tier 5 though which detracts from the fun somewhat.

I used to play alot of source mods like Pirates v Knights v Vikings, Age of Chivalry, Battlegrounds and Zombie Panic but havent done in a while now, played them to death plus theyve either tinkered with it too much or the mod isnt being updated anymore.


----------



## Revenwyn

World of Warcraft: Mists of Pandaria (beta)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Diablo 3 while i can. My first char was a barb of course


----------



## UKPhobe

Syndicate


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Final Fantasy XIII-2. Very close to the end, but too bad I already know the ending and it's horrible. I'm putting off as much time getting there as possible.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd

Glue said:


> Same. The combat system is really fun.


I'm finding the combat really difficult at the moment... maybe I just need to level up more before doing the story quests. :|


----------



## GD8

diablo 3 beta brah, playing a monk and witch doctor



Revenwyn said:


> World of Warcraft: Mists of Pandaria (beta)


ugh I wanna play the beta so bad, stupid annual pass ****ed me out of my chances lol


----------



## To22

SSX. I've been alternating between this and the Future Soldier Beta


----------



## shadowmask

I was gonna play Rogue Galaxy but apparently those handful of barely visible scratches are just too much for my PS2 to handle. -_- I'll probably go through Xenosaga Ep. 1 while finishing up P3. It's been a long while since I've played that.


----------



## beherit

ghost recon beta.


----------



## Mur

gonna play through Chrono Trigger, no matter how many times I play this game I never get sick of it


----------



## feels

Dragon Age: Origins was just delivered to me today!! 
About to isolate myself for about two days and play it for like the 7th time.


----------



## emmanemma

feels said:


> Dragon Age: Origins was just delivered to me today!!
> About to isolate myself for about two days and play it for like the 7th time.


Ive played that game to death almost literally. Console or PC?


----------



## erasercrumbs

feels said:


> Dragon Age: Origins was just delivered to me today!!
> About to isolate myself for about two days and play it for like the 7th time.


I've played it a gazillion times myself. I'll probably play it _ad infinitum_, unless it ever gets a *proper* sequel.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

im at my brother for the week, so i get to play metal gear 4 and the new mortal kombat on his PS3.


----------



## scooby

Played through the first episode of The Walking Dead. I think its great.


----------



## minimized

Arkham Asylum


----------



## GD8

swtor


----------



## Icarus1

Minecraft and Lone Survivor


----------



## feels

emmanemma said:


> Ive played that game to death almost literally. Console or PC?


Console. The 360 to be specific. I'm not even sure I've ever owned a computer that would be able to handle a game like Dragon Age without melting. :b



erasercrumbs said:


> I've played it a gazillion times myself. I'll probably play it _ad infinitum_, unless it ever gets a *proper* sequel.


I know! I'm really hoping they'll do a better job with Dragon Age 3, but I'm honestly not that hopeful. :?


----------



## GD8

scooby said:


> Played through the first episode of The Walking Dead. I think its great.


played it for about 20 minutes just now, totally not what I was expecting but it was pretty good


----------



## Gattz Griffith

Picked up Assassin's Creed Revelation for ~$10, and I've been having a lot of fun with it. Also playing Wild Arms 2 from PSone classics


----------



## GuyMontag

Skate and Red Dead Redemption


----------



## Oricul

I have alot of games, but none that I feel like playing. I want to play TERA Online, but the Early Launch isn't until Saturday. D:


----------



## 0589471

Silent Hill 3 /HD Collection version


----------



## erasercrumbs

feels said:


> I know! I'm really hoping they'll do a better job with Dragon Age 3, but I'm honestly not that hopeful. :?


Have you ever played the add-ons? I recently played Leliana's Song and Witch Hunt, neither of which were very good. Witch Hunt was okay, I guess, but I don't even really know why Leliana's Song was made. Of all the companions in Dragon Age, Leliana was by far my least favorite (Shale and Alistair were my favorites--Shale because she's awesome, and Alistair because even I thought he was adorable, sort of the Tali of Dragon Age). It figures that the only companion that I have nothing but apathy towards would be the one to get an expansion all to herself. :bah


----------



## UKPhobe

erasercrumbs said:


> Have you ever played the add-ons? I recently played Leliana's Song and Witch Hunt, neither of which were very good. Witch Hunt was okay, I guess, but I don't even really know why Leliana's Song was made. Of all the companions in Dragon Age, Leliana was by far my least favorite (Shale and Alistair were my favorites--Shale because she's awesome, and Alistair because even I thought he was adorable, sort of the Tali of Dragon Age). It figures that the only companion that I have nothing but apathy towards would be the one to get an expansion all to herself. :bah


How could you not like Leliana? Could you not hear her accent? :um:no


----------



## papaSmurf

Fracuum is pretty neat.


----------



## MF Doom

BF3, of course


----------



## erasercrumbs

UKPhobe said:


> How could you not like Leliana? Could you not hear her accent? :um:no


Don't get me wrong, French accents are awesome! I just wish she would have used it to say more interesting things.


----------



## UKPhobe

erasercrumbs said:


> Don't get me wrong, French accents are awesome! I just wish she would have used it to say more interesting things.


 
Oh I don't know some of the interaction between her and some of the other characters I thought were quite amusing. 

Her accent is actually part French and part English as she spent a lot of years in England. 

I'd marry her just to spend the rest of my life hearing her talk.


----------



## StarlightSonic

Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days
Pokémon Black and White


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

gathering all the tactical rpg roms i can find from ps1 - ps2 i missed out on while trying to get them to run on my ps1, ps2 emulator.


----------



## Igitur

The Witcher 2. Its pretty sweet so far.


----------



## shadowmask

Picked up The Granstream Saga (PS1) at the flea market yesterday. Interesting battle system...I'm only a couple hours in, but it doesn't seem bad so far.


----------



## geon106

Recently i've been playing:

Minecraft(Multiplayer on my survival server)
Skyrim(I have a elf archer type character)
Battlefield 3


----------



## feels

erasercrumbs said:


> Have you ever played the add-ons? I recently played Leliana's Song and Witch Hunt, neither of which were very good. Witch Hunt was okay, I guess, but I don't even really know why Leliana's Song was made. Of all the companions in Dragon Age, Leliana was by far my least favorite (Shale and Alistair were my favorites--Shale because she's awesome, and Alistair because even I thought he was adorable, sort of the Tali of Dragon Age). It figures that the only companion that I have nothing but apathy towards would be the one to get an expansion all to herself. :bah


I recently tried to download The Stone Prisoner to get Shale, but the file became corrupt at some point and I was never able to interact with her at all. That's the only one I've tried so far, but at least I know which ones to avoid now. :b I'm definitely planning on buying Awakening at some point. I'm not sure if it's supposed to be any good, though. Have you played it? lol, Leliana doesn't really bother me that much. I guess I found some of her stories pretty cute...or maybe the way she reacts to certain things. I don't know how someone couldn't like Alistair at least a little bit. I also liked Sten quite a bit, even if he could be a bit frustrating at times.


----------



## Cisco1993

I still play Halo 3! Anyone else?


----------



## MrGilligan

I'm playing The Sims 3: Pets. I've done pretty much all there is to do though, so I might play Final Fantasy XIII soon. I don't own it yet...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The walking dead.

It's a lot better than i thought it would be.


----------



## papaSmurf

I've been playing a bunch of Awesomenauts during my sickness-time this week. It's really fun! If anyone else has it on PSN I'd be more than happy to team up sometime.


----------



## Nekomata

Pokémon Platinum.


----------



## Tyler Bro

Castlevania SOTN


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Final Fantasy IX. Second time through. Trying to learn the game better and get good at it. Might move on to Final Fantasy XII next since I've only done one full playthrough since getting it in 2007.


----------



## Xtraneous

Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City


----------



## NWZ

Civ 2
Red Dead Redemption
Baldur's Gate 2


----------



## Blanck

Ive become addicted to Tetrisphere for Nintendo 64.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Blanck said:


> Ive become addicted to Tetrisphere for Nintendo 64.


There was a period where I played quite a few marathon sessions of that game. Definitely one of my favorite iterations of Tetris.


----------



## MindOverMood

Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning


----------



## erasercrumbs

feels said:


> I'm definitely planning on buying Awakening at some point. I'm not sure if it's supposed to be any good, though. Have you played it?


Awakening is great, actually. As much as I complained about the other DLC, Awakening pretty much gets everything right. It's lengthy, full of great dialogue, and even features a fairly interesting story. The new party members are entertaining, as well. It's everything a good expansion should be. Sadly, all of the other add-ons for Dragon Age were a big disappointment, often only lasting for an hour or two, tops.


----------



## papaSmurf

I'm not actually playing Deautomatized, but it sounds really interesting and I totally wish I was.


----------



## LifeinAShell

WoW  Dota 2 BF3 Darksouls


----------



## whattothink

Zelda: skyward sword, BF3, UT99


----------



## sporteous

Wwe 12


----------



## shadowmask

I FINALLY beat Persona 3 last night...whew. Just under 170 hours. Terrific game, I loved everything about it. Especially the characters, the social interactions, the setting. I wish I'd gotten into this game and the rest of the series sooner.


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss

Legend of Dragoon! For $5.99, how could I not!?


----------



## yryt

Assassin's Creed Revelations.
NFS Shift 2 Unleashed
and enjoying neither I don't know if it's depression or I'm too old (19)


----------



## lazy

(they renamed it?) Might and Magic Heroes VI (only the single player campaign)



NightWingLikeABoss said:


> Legend of Dragoon! For $5.99, how could I not!?


omg that game... those burn outs make you want to buy a turbo pad. Kongol was my favourite character.


----------



## shadowmask

Valkyrie Profile 2: Silmeria


----------



## Mur

Tekken 6/Heavy Rain, thinking about picking up Street Fighter x Tekken pretty soon.


----------



## bedroommonster

minecraft on xbox


----------



## minimized

Deadly Premonition.


----------



## LordScott

I am playing team fortress 2... i cant stop playing it. HELP!!!


----------



## Toppington

Bastion because I bought it when it was on sale last week and have played it for all of 30 minutes.


----------



## 84929

I've been playing Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker. The Metal Gear Solid HD Collection for PS3. So far I have been making good progress on it. I need to add more R & D people to get to level 96 to get the Electric Magnetic Net.


----------



## scooby

Toppington said:


> Bastion because I bought it when it was on sale last week and have played it for all of 30 minutes.


I love that game. One of my favourites.


----------



## Corvus Cowl

Armored Core V and Skyrim. Pokemon White.


----------



## Gattz Griffith

Pokemon Gold, Fire Emblem: Sacred Stones, and Mega Man X


----------



## Toppington

Glue said:


> I also got it during that sale. Cool game. *Very short, though - passed it in one sitting.* Glad I didn't pay full price.


I figured as much. I guess that was a good reason to not go rushing through it the day I bought it though. Also why I grabbed it on sale and not on release. Despite all the hype it got around then, $15(?) sounded steep for what was probably going to be a pretty short game. Still very fun and unique from what I've played so far.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Final Fantasy XII, third time through it. I've already played like 3 Final Fantasy games back to back and now this is my fourth. Who knows what my 5th and 6th will be after this, if I even get that far.


----------



## papaSmurf

Spent a couple hours playing through Hidden Agenda, a text-based political simulator from 1988 that casts players as the president of a fictional Central American country. It's really cool.


----------



## WhoDey85

Think I might be getting addicted to Minecraft on the Xbox.


----------



## beshino

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Final Fantasy XII, third time through it. I've already played like 3 Final Fantasy games back to back and now this is my fourth. Who knows what my 5th and 6th will be after this, if I even get that far.


Neat. I was kind of wanting to play all the 3d final fantasies myself. Though I only play it once. I collect everything in the game and I also have to defeat the ultimate boss in every game.

It's taking long to defeat final fantasy x though... 120 hours on it so far and I'm not close to beating the ultimate boss. >.>


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars


----------



## Toppington

Genetic Garbage said:


> Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars


I never finished that game. I'm still in the desert and completely lost because I left off years ago...  I should really just start over. Such a good game.

---

Bastion really was quite short. Still very fun though. Thinking about just playing Pokemon Blue on an emulator. It's been yearsss...


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

beshino said:


> Neat. I was kind of wanting to play all the 3d final fantasies myself. Though I only play it once. I collect everything in the game and I also have to defeat the ultimate boss in every game.
> 
> It's taking long to defeat final fantasy x though... 120 hours on it so far and I'm not close to beating the ultimate boss. >.>


Don't forget to use lancet on it!


----------



## erasercrumbs

Still playing Xenoblade Chronicles. It. Just. Won't. END.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I played Xenoblade for 3 hours. Haven't picked it up since. Not that I wasn't enjoying the game, but I just haven't had that much motivation for it lately. Similar experience with Dragon Quest VIII. Excellent game, yet I've had it for nearly 2 years now and just haven't had the motivation to pick it up again.


----------



## forbidden

Journey for PS3


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Got a PS3 yesterday and started Uncharted 2. And Journey looks awesome, I wanna get it.


----------



## Neo1234

Used to be a pro at counter strike 1.6


----------



## scooby

Playing portal 2 custom maps.


----------



## Qolselanu

Battlefield 3, Supreme Commander 2, and World of Warcraft.


----------



## Ali477

Fifa 12 and BF3 at the moment


----------



## lazy

HoMM 6 and Dino Crisis 2.

Dino Crisis 2 has aged on me well. I'm on my third stint in re-playing this game. I'm just about to head underwater. I got 115k dino credits saved up; more than enough for my torpedo launcher. It's a simple game, yet so fun  ... I bought Regina the homing tri-missile launcher instead of the machine gun. With this weapon those flying dinosaurs are easy dino credits.


----------



## Furious Ming

Final Fantasy Tactics


----------



## Sindelle

Mass Effect 3. Just went through ME1 and ME2. I'm not happy about the multiplayer though... that requires human interaction lol


----------



## UKPhobe

Far Cry 2


----------



## MiMiK

counter strike global offensivez!


----------



## Cheesecake

Demon's Souls.


----------



## rosecolored

Im playing twilight princess for the 4th time, and final fantasy x-2.


----------



## beshino

Parasite Eve. Playing it again to get through the chrysler building, and then I'ma start the 2nd one.


----------



## feels

Just started playing Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door and it's fun and charming as hell.
Also been playing a lot of Mass Effect 3 multiplayer


----------



## Quasar01

I've been playing Skyrim since november...it has ruined all other games for me


----------



## Tu Cielo

Playing The World Ends With You on DS and FFXIII-2 on PS3. Started playing Fatal Frame for PS2, but I got too scared >.<


----------



## Octal

Doing another playthrough of Deus Ex:HR and Just Cause 2.


----------



## papaSmurf

Analogue: A Hate Story

The amount of reading required probably limits its appeal, but I thought it was pretty spectacular. I wouldn't be at all surprised if it ended being my favorite game to come out all year.

And also this: http://playfic.com/games/Afterward/nautilisia


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

The Witcher 2 - one of the better games past years. This game beats Skyrim by a land slide.


----------



## Toppington

Barely been playing anything this last month. I need to pick something new.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Nothing. Reading school books instead. Funny how every time a new semester starts I almost completely lose interest in gaming.


----------



## wolfsblood

Diablo 3 when the servers are working.


----------



## mezzoforte

Toppington said:


> Barely been playing anything this last month. I need to pick something new.


Play with me. :b


----------



## Nikabar

I've been playing Tales of Graces f ,hopefully that won't be the last one.


----------



## Furious Ming

Dark Souls


----------



## minimized

I played Plants vs. Zombies for a bit, and now I am just finding it hard to do anything again.


----------



## David777

The Sleeping Dragon said:


> The Witcher 2 - one of the better games past years. This game beats Skyrim by a land slide.


Ploughin' right!

I too am currently playing The Witcher 2, and it is most definitely better than Skyrim!

And plough all you motha ploughers who say other wise! :b


----------



## erasercrumbs

David777 said:


> Ploughin' right!
> 
> I too am currently playing The Witcher 2, and it is most definitely better than Skyrim!
> 
> And plough all you motha ploughers who say other wise! :b


Any RPG that doesn't allow for character creation automatically gets a strike for me. Even if they're really good, like Witcher or Xenoblade Chronicles, I'll never get into them as much as I would if they allowed for you to make a character that's all your own.


----------



## Ali477

Just started a new campaign on Fallout new vegas the last few missions glitched on my last save and i didnt pick the game up for about 5 months after that so i thought i might as well start again.


----------



## loophole

Diablo 3.. witcher 2 is pretty great.. skyrim I enjoyed... really enjoying Diablo 3 despite the reviews from players etc..


----------



## papaSmurf

Furious Ming said:


> Dark Souls


Such a wonderful game! What sort of character are you playing as?


----------



## beshino

Kingdom Hearts 2. I just saw Auron in the Hercules world. lul.


----------



## Furious Ming

papaSmurf said:


> Such a wonderful game! What sort of character are you playing as?


I'm playing as knight type character and right now I'm level 50 in Anor Londo. :duel:dead


----------



## Craig788

diablo 3 <3


----------



## Bluemonster

Going to start playing Amnesia again when it finishes installing  I un-installed iT after about 20 minutes of gameplay when I first played it because I was too scared D: but I feel brave today and I am determined to complete it xD


----------



## MindOverMood

Mass Effect 3 and Just Cause 2.


----------



## LordScott

I lost all interest in my 3DS now.. but I hope to play something on it again.. but im addicted to Team Fortress 2 from the Orange Box, i play it every night


----------



## papaSmurf

Bought Dragon's Dogma for myself as an end-of-semester present. It's really fun so far!


----------



## missingno

Playing Shadow of The Colossus trying to enjoy it but the terrible camera and controls makes it difficult


----------



## Joe

Skyloft said:


> Picked up FF3 again just for the hell of it. The crappy DS version I haven't touched in years.
> Still playing Kid Icarus: Uprising, I'm almost finished with that. What a whirlwind of emotions that game is. :blank One minute I'm laughing at a lame joke made by the protag or an NPC, to feeling absolutely heartbroken in the next three seconds. Great game, nonetheless. I just wish the controls weren't such a pain, though.
> 
> I need to finish up Mass Effect 3, too. That ones sitting on my desk collecting dust.


Would you recommend buying Kid Icarus ?

Also im playing skyward sword atm, Skyloft is my favourite place of any zelda game 

Other games im playing atm are: Max payne (if your reading this thanks again for giving it to me successful) and football manager 2011.


----------



## Joe

Skyloft said:


> Yes! It's my favourite 3DS game next to OoT:3D currently.


I guess im going to buy it then. Reason I asked was because I needed a new handheld game after finishing ocarnia of time this week


----------



## mezzoforte

papaSmurf said:


> Bought Dragon's Dogma for myself as an end-of-semester present. It's really fun so far!


I wanted to play that. :\ I heard there were graphics problems on PS3 though...Which is why I'm trading in my Skyrim.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

If I had the time, I'd be playing a Zelda game right now. Which one? All of em naturally.


----------



## Toppington

CrimsonTrigger said:


> If I had the time, I'd be playing a Zelda game right now. Which one? All of em naturally.


Inorite? It's difficult to pick an absolute best one because I love pretty much all of them. Very tempted to play ALttP again. It's been so long. But then I've been thinking about Majora's Mask for some reason. Maybe actually do everything in that game for once instead of just rushing through the story for the umpteenth time. Zelda never seems to get old. :clap


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Toppington said:


> Inorite? It's difficult to pick an absolute best one because I love pretty much all of them. Very tempted to play ALttP again. It's been so long. But then I've been thinking about Majora's Mask for some reason. Maybe actually do everything in that game for once instead of just rushing through the story for the umpteenth time. Zelda never seems to get old. :clap


You pretty much have to do everything in Majora's Mask to enjoy it to its fullest. I didn't think too much of it at first, but the story and character interaction in this game is really deep compared to other Zelda games. It's funny and almost heartbreaking that if you do absolutely nothing to help anybody by the third day, everybody ends up miserable, just awaiting their imminent death.


----------



## papaSmurf

mezzoforte said:


> I wanted to play that. :\ I heard there were graphics problems on PS3 though...Which is why I'm trading in my Skyrim.


I'm playing on PS3 and haven't really encountered any problems with the graphics, for what it's worth. There's a couple seconds of slowdown every half hour or so, and there's some pop-in here and there, but otherwise it's been totally fine.


----------



## erasercrumbs

missingno said:


> Playing Shadow of The Colossus trying to enjoy it but the terrible camera and controls makes it difficult


I hear ya. I love Shadow of the Colossus, but the controls are _very_ antiquated. Even at the time, they weren't so great. Making precise jumps is especially irritating.


----------



## Toppington

CrimsonTrigger said:


> You pretty much have to do everything in Majora's Mask to enjoy it to its fullest. I didn't think too much of it at first, but the story and character interaction in this game is really deep compared to other Zelda games. It's funny and almost heartbreaking that if you do absolutely nothing to help anybody by the third day, everybody ends up miserable, just awaiting their imminent death.


I generally did do most of the side stuff. Just never all of it. Never been very emotionally attached to any Zelda character tbh. :stu I'd like to either be really thorough on my own this time or just use a guide anyway. Just gives me the feeling that I got the most out of my time, I guess?


----------



## Twelve Keyz

bf3... I think it's become my favourite shooter of all time (besides Goldeneye for n64)


----------



## Joe

I bought FF13 and 13-2 then, probably going to have to slow down in my purchases sometime because ive still got a ton of games uncompleted and about 3 more games I want to buy lol :/


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Xenoblade Chronicles. 107 hours so far so still a long way to go.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I'm going to buy Digital Devil Saga 1 and 2 so I can complete my Shin Megami Tensei PS2 collection for now. Then I'll get The Last Story and after that I'll probably quit purchasing games for a few months. Just feel like I've bought too much already.


----------



## ProEdge

I've recently started playing DarkSiders.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Im playing Mortal Kombat(ps3). Mainly playing against my brother but i also unlocked cyber sub zero through story mode. That took a while but it was worth it.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Shin Megami Tensei Nocturne. I just started it today and I have to say it is a really fun game, probably one of the most fun RPGs I've played on PS2. How fitting that Shin Megami Tensei IV was just announced the day I started playing this.

Technically this is my second Tensei game since I played a bit of Persona 3 a few months ago. But I didn't get into it too much. It was okay, but I like this game better.


----------



## Venkska

Medieval 2 Total War Stainless Steel Mod FTW, Rome Total War, trieing too decide if I should buy LoZ Windwaker just so I can finish it asI wasn't able too before. Also playing and leveling everyone up on FFX too beat Sin. Sometimes I play Way of the Samurai 1 at times too when i'm bored.


----------



## UKPhobe

Rome: Total War


----------



## avoidobot3000

Limbo.


----------



## Ali477

Company of heroes


----------



## Ortelius

I have played quite a lot of Napoleonic Wars for Mount & Blade: Warband lately.

I also recently bought Sid Meier's Civilization V and I'm trying to make through a game as Greece.


----------



## fredbloggs02

Binary Domain. Good story, touching and well put together. Couldn't do much better for a furutistic, sci-fi 3rd person, squad shooter. I felt a highly childish anxiety to see the how the characters finished at one point, like a rush of really needing the ending to be a certain way.


----------



## papaSmurf

The Anarchy Reigns demo. It's kind of a hassle to get a hold of, but oh man is it ever wonderful. Definitely worth checking out for fans of Devil May Cry/Bayonetta.


----------



## GD8

Firefall beta, swtor, and microvolts (awesome f2p game) -


----------



## Furious Ming

Majora's Mask, Dwarf Fortress, and Dark Souls.


----------



## papaSmurf

Emily Short's Bee is an interesting/heartbreaking bit of Choose Your Own Adventure, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Toppington

Played my first 2 hours of Xenoblade. I like it a lot so far. Though the characters are a _little_ too talkative when in battle. -_- Tried to start the third temple of Majora's Mask only to have it freeze on me again. Just might emulate it at this point. :/ Awkward keyboard play ftw.


----------



## To22

Gears of War 3 : Horde mode =D


----------



## Dan iel

Mother 3

Skyrim - On and off

Metal Gear Solid 3DS: Snake eater


----------



## Linlinh

Pokemon Black


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Working my way through Batman: Arkham City. At 21 hours played and ~42% completion right now.


----------



## Nefury

Just picked up LIMBO, think it's been out for a while now. Some eerie ****.


----------



## bidde

Doing a low-level game on _Chrono Trigger_. I am playing the original SNES version.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Metroid: Other M, or Mother Metroid as I like to call it. It's pretty fun so far, but kind of frustrating, especially because nobody at Nintendo has managed to figure out that playing games with the wii remote on its side isn't comfortable.

Also I might buy Kirby's Epic Yarn since according to Nintendo they just priced dropped it to $19.99. I might get that with Rhythm Heaven Fever.


----------



## LordScott

I had Gears of War for 3 for 3 days and defeated it the other day.. (maybe thats why its gears of war *3*"


----------



## honeysky

Diablo 3, currently. I've kind of been in the mood to play a Zelda game lately..probably Ocarina of Time, but I feel like I need to get through some of my other half-finished games before that - Borderlands, Bastion, & Limbo. Haven't had much time for gaming lately though


----------



## Glue

Escape Goat. Really fun puzzle platformer. The music is pretty awesome, too.


----------



## Nekomata

Randomly breeding DW Dratini on Pokémon Black~


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

Finished L.A. Noire this week. Even thought it supposedly is a game you can't loose I freakin' love playing this game. It feels like you are in your own noire movie. I loved the big epic murder case. There shouldn't have been more cases like that imho. Still love it so much. I can't wait for a sequel.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Everybody's Golf: World Tour / Hot Shots Golf: Out of Bounds in the U.S.


----------



## WolfehJ

Diablo 3... still


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Resident Evil 4 for like the 50th billion time. Except now I actually got the gamecube version. It looks way better than the PS2 version does.


----------



## Monotony

Swtor and tribes ascend


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

Dead Island, Max Payne 3, Mount & Blade series, Game of Thrones

I really liked Dead Island, well worth the money IMO
and Mount & Blade is good

others.. I don't like them really, it feels like a chore to play them sometimes.

also Pokemon but I really get stressed with how linear it is. Which is why Mount & Blade is so fun for me.


----------



## Charmeleon

Battlefield 3...pew..pew :teeth


----------



## Relay

Ghost Recon: Future Soldier


----------



## huters

Diablo 3,Dirt 3 and trying abit metro 2033


----------



## fingertips

deus ex: the third/yellow version/steam sale revolution

it's actually quite a bit better than i was expecting.


----------



## Bre1491

Diablo 3 but stuck, world of Warcraft, crash bandicoot, and sims3 but I have no friends so I can't use simport or anything like that :sus


----------



## Charmeleon

fingertips said:


> deus ex: the third/yellow version/steam sale revolution
> 
> it's actually quite a bit better than i was expecting.


Its so yellow!


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Valkyria Chronicles. Trying to A-rank everything.


----------



## DanV

Paper Mario for the N64, very simple but very relaxing and fun


----------



## 0589471

Tales of Graces F with my brother, and Soul Calibur V..a little disappointed by it though. I love the character customization part, it's very detailed.


----------



## Reveriie

Procrastinating this paper with Dragon's Dogma =o


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Majora's Mask. Missed this game so much!


----------



## metrokid

Quantum Conundrum. It's interesting.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Being a huge fan of N64 wrestling games, I thought I'd rent a newer one to see how they are nowadays. Legends of Wrestlemania for the PS3.

Wow, game companies really have no idea how to make a good wrestling game anymore.


----------



## 84929

I've been bouncing around between Sims 3, GTA 4 and Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker. Trying to get S Rank on the missions. In Sims 3 been creating different types of sims with weird personalities lol. GTA4 well I just feel like wrecking cars and having epic shoot-outs lol


----------



## rgrwng

Saints Row: The Third + Diablo 3


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Jak and Daxter: The Precursor Legacy from the HD Collection.


----------



## Joe H

I'm playing assassins creed soon to play the second.


----------



## Mur

Radiata Stories


----------



## AlazarRamir

Got a list of them. Lol.

Dead Island
Bulletstorm
Duke Nukem Forever
Tribes Ascend
Mount & Blade Warband

(Oh and this doesn't include the wii and Ps2 games I play on occasion)


----------



## Bre1491

Genetic Garbage said:


> Jak and Daxter: The Precursor Legacy from the HD Collection.


I love Jak and Daxter! Have you played any of the others? My favorite is Jak III. Now I want to play it again :boogie


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Alright, I'll just make up a giant list of all the games I have in progress.

Zelda Majora's Mask
Zelda 1
Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne
Silent Hill 2
Castlevania III
Final Fantasy IX
Final Fantasy XII
Metroid: Other M
Resident Evil 4
Kirby Super Star
Pokemon Emerald

Maybe I should actually finish one of these games before starting another! But I play Majora's Mask most right now since it's been a real long time since I've played.


----------



## Dirtytrenchcoat

Final Fantasy: 4 Heroes of Light

Suuuper fun so far~! I love it!
annnnd another game I should be playing is LoZ:OoT. I really need to finish it up. v_v


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Bre1491 said:


> I love Jak and Daxter! Have you played any of the others? My favorite is Jak III. Now I want to play it again :boogie


Yes, in fact I still own copies of Jak II and Jak III but I bought the HD collection anyway because I have never played the first one and love the series. Jak II was my favourite but now after having finished the Precursor Legacy I have to say it's great as well despite being totally different gameplay wise. Can't wait to play Jak II and III again. I wish Naughty Dog would make another Jak and Daxter for PS3.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Dragon Age 2, after putting it off for years. So far, it's not as bad as I had feared--nowhere near as impressive as the original, mind you, but it's far from resembling the utter garbage I'd heard it described as in internet hyperbole. 

It really doesn't feel at all like the first Dragon Age, though. If anything, it reminds me of some kind of missing link between Mass Effect and Mass Effect 2. I really miss my female dwarf rogue from the first game.


----------



## Furious Ming

Just finished Dark Souls now I'm back to Final Fantasy Tactics.


----------



## Charmeleon

Batman Arkham City......omg:boogie


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Playing bits and pieces of Darksiders, Civilization V, Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit, Borderlands, Bastion, and Dawn of War II.

Also a match or two of Blacklight: Retribution, Tribes: Ascend, and Super Street Fighter 4: Arcade Edition here and there.



ExotikTamale said:


> Batman Arkham City......omg:boogie


I beat the main storyline of that recently. Great game from a developer that really knows how to handle the Batman IP. I will be slowly working my way toward getting the remaining Riddler stuff finished as well as any side missions I missed.


----------



## Monotony

BF3


----------



## Nekomata

Fable 2.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Wind Waker after I completed Majora's Mask. Yet another game I missed so much, but in this case I never actually owned Wind Waker, just rented it. Not sure why I never bought the game to be honest.


----------



## punksparkyrock

I'm playing Pikmin 2 for the wii


----------



## sparkle1

Skyrim and Red Dead Redemption for XBox.


----------



## Bre1491

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Wind Waker after I completed Majora's Mask. Yet another game I missed so much, but in this case I never actually owned Wind Waker, just rented it. Not sure why I never bought the game to be honest.


Another one of my favs :boogie. I need to stop reading these threads, too many good old games that need playing again!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Anyone do Dragon's Dogma or Nba 2k12?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Bre1491 said:


> Another one of my favs :boogie. I need to stop reading these threads, too many good old games that need playing again!


Haha same here. I also started up Katamari Damacy and I don't think I've played a more fun game in my life. Pretty much all the Zelda games are my favourite games, so if I was to make a true top 10 list, every Zelda game would be on it.


----------



## Pkfast

just beaten kingdom of amalur with dead kel and teeth of naros dlc on pc.


----------



## parag0n

Gravity Rush on the PS Vita and MTG 2013 on PC.


----------



## UKPhobe

Modern Warfare 3

Although the computer keeps freezing during gameplay. :mum


----------



## GameGuy

Actually, I just got my old GameBoy Advance SP working again. And Im playing the really old Pokemon Red version again. As long as I can keep my battery from constantly dying on me.


----------



## Furious Ming

Just started The Witcher.


----------



## drganon

Just beat Dawnguard. I've unlocked every achievement except defeating a legendary dragon.


----------



## 87wayz

Max Payne 3, 5th playthrough. Battlefield 3 online


----------



## identitycrisis

Disgaea 4!

Strategy RPG fanboy.


----------



## Pkfast

just beaten la noire complete edition wasnt satisfied with the game, waste of $40.


----------



## Nekomata

Finished Fable II for the second time in a few days~ xD

Now playing Fable III.


----------



## Nefury

As of tomorrow, DayZ.


----------



## And1 ellis

L4D2 right now


----------



## Samtrix

Civilization 5


----------



## anonymid

Dragon Warrior 2 (NES)


----------



## Pandemic

LOL


----------



## Arcane

Just made it to Castle of Grief in Hexen (PC)


----------



## Charmeleon

Super scary indie game Slender.... if you got balls of steel I recommend you give it a shot, be warned though cus *this s*** is scary*, also it's free which is awesome...now that i've scared myself to near death back to happy thoughts with BF3 pew pew.


----------



## Furious Ming

Legend of Grimrock


----------



## Pul5ar

Blacklight: Retribution - Free to play & now on Steam
Also Battlefield 3
might try Tribes: Ascend


----------



## aloneanddizzy

Battle Academy (iPad version)


----------



## Joe

World of warcraft and thanks to the steam sale Max Payne 2 + Binding of issac DLC.


----------



## TheExplosionist

Albion.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## papaSmurf

Picked up a copy of Anarchy Reigns, it's the first game I've ever imported. Also it's fantastic.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Glue said:


> Oh, I just noticed Logan X banned himself. That sucks. He was pretty cool.


Yeah, that does suck. I didn't know him, but I enjoyed his perspective.


----------



## Blanck

Mass Effect 3.


----------



## fingertips

TheExplosionist said:


> Albion.


yesssssssss. this game rules.


----------



## TheExplosionist

fingertips said:


> yesssssssss. this game rules.


They don't make them like they used to anymore. Bluebyte made awesome games back in day.


----------



## Kingpin

Well **** you Bethesda.

"Title update resolving Dawnguard NPC issues for French, Italian, German, and Spanish versions of Skyrim expected to arrive on Monday."


----------



## UKPhobe

Empire: Total War


----------



## LifeinAShell

WoW: Cataclysm gonna start playing GW 2 soon


----------



## Tibble

League of Legends..I need a new pc game to play. ;_;


----------



## Karuni

Just started Half-Life 1. 
I actually grew up watching my dad play this game on both PC and PS2. Gave me horrible nightmares as a kid. xD; So far, it's not nearly as scary as I remember. I hate the darned turrets more than anything else at the moment.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

You know, I really should pick up Dragon Quest VIII and try to finish it one of these days. I've had the game for two years now and I don't even think I'm halfway through it yet. Everytime I pick it up, I play for like a couple hours and then I just turn the game off for a year. I don't know why. It's a great game, but for some reason it's hard for me to pick up and play it sometimes.


----------



## Dumlefudge

At the moment, I'm playing Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2 and have Darksiders and Alice: Madness Returns lined up to play as well. I must get around to downloading Arkham City, but it's gonna take so long to download on my connection!

Steam sales are so awesome!


----------



## Pkfast

Just finished up Halo 3 ODST. I was bored out of my mind and praised when I saw the credits came up. I like to play crappy games since I played almost everything.

Also just finished Vanquish. Pain in the *** but solid game.


----------



## Tibble

Gonna start playing Kingdom of Amalur again, not sure why I stopped playing, it's such a fun game :>


----------



## Icantbethatbad

black ops - xbox 360 :yes


----------



## MindOverMood

Grandia II


----------



## Blawnka

Dead island + Resident evil 5.


----------



## BrianMook

Skyrim and Rocksmith


----------



## Joe

Skyrim / WoW


----------



## Tibble

MindOverMood said:


> Grandia II


Love this game!


----------



## papaSmurf

After two years of waiting, I've finally received my SpyParty beta invite! It's incredibly stressful, but I'm having a lot of fun with it so far.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I just finished Super Paper Mario. The ending was sad and it hit me more than Paper Mario games usually do. Then again, all of the Paper Mario games have emotional final sections, so it was appropriate. It was a fun game. I wouldn't say it was better than the other Paper Mario games, but I had fun with it. 

After this, no games for me. Don't really have much desire to play for a while, mostly because the other games I still have to beat are RPGs and too long for me to really put any time into right now.


----------



## Monotony

Skyrim with about a million mods


----------



## WhoDey85

Skyrim second play through.


----------



## 89606

*mva*

monsters vs aliens love kiddies games now and again


----------



## Joe

WoW (but at the point where I just check auctions then log off)
Orcs Must Die
Bastion (Completed though so I'll probably stop playing it)
Skyrim (Into my 85th hour and counting)
and I might start GTA:Vice City after those are done or go back to final fantasy.


----------



## Furious Ming

The original Deus Ex with mods.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Ultimate Spider-Man. I'm having a hard time catching up with the Beetle.


----------



## Matomi

The Witcher


----------



## Girl Looking Into Me

Tera, Rift, Starcraft II. 

Certainly keeps me busy haha.


----------



## Narkier

WoW
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Saint's Row: The Third
Psychonauts
Limbo
Portal 2
Skyrim
Final Fantasy X 
Kingdom Hearts

Yeah.. I play A LOT of games kind of at the same time.


----------



## ahickspanic

Xenogears, thinking of playing Dark Souls instead


----------



## Blueblur

Final Fantasy X
Diablo III
Final Fantasy IX
Theatrhythm Final Fantasy


----------



## avoidobot3000

Blacklight Retribution & Fifa 12


----------



## Fawnhearted

Dragon Age 2, Mass Effect 3, Diablo 3


----------



## Mur

Rpg Maker VX Ace, WoW, Dragon Quest 4 for the ds


----------



## Gigantopithecus

Currently:

*Xbox 360:*
Mass Effect 3
Fallout 3 GOTY Ed.
TES V: Skyrim
Dragon's Dogma (sometimes)

*PC:*
TES III: Morrowind 
LOTR BFME II

_Might_ pick up Fallout: NV Ultimate Ed. on 360, and possibly Sleeping Dogs if it turns out to be good based on word of mouth/gameplay vids.


----------



## Blanck

Civilization V


----------



## lkkxm

Diablo 3


----------



## Tibble

DC Universe online o.o


----------



## Rixy

Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney. LOVING IT.


----------



## Blueblur

Kingdom Hearts 3D and Tales of the Abyss(3DS version) now, overdosing on corny scripting and exceptionally narmy voice acting. XD It's great to have some new Kingdom Hearts action, though~


----------



## Joe

Skyrim 
FF7 
Fighting is magic
WoW (auctions only since my mouse is messed up)


----------



## Tibble

Playing WoW again..


----------



## WhoDey85

Witcher 2 on the Xbox. I haven't laughed as much while playing a game in a long time.


----------



## BluePill

Imperialconflict and Starcraft 2 trying to beat everything on brutal. I figure that should keep me busy till GW2 comes out.


----------



## Ali477

DayZ and empire total war


----------



## feels

Playing The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess for the first time. 

I've tried playing both Ocarina of Time and Wind Waker but I never finished either. I mean, they were both pretty enjoyable, but I'd usually get distracted by a different game and then I could never get back into them. So far, though, I'm enjoying Twilight Princess way more than either of those games.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Skyrim as an Argonian Thief/Assassin. 67.5 hours in the past two weeks...¬_¬


----------



## visualkeirockstar

None, waiting for black ops 2 so i can play zombies.


----------



## David777

Currently playing Persona 3! And yes, I am actively perusing Chihiro! lol

Btw, it is now only $10 on PSN.


----------



## Miyuu

I'm playing the horror game "Ib". I really like it so far! It's free to download too. ^_^


----------



## WhoDey85

RAY16 said:


> Skyrim as an Argonian Thief/Assassin. 67.5 hours in the past two weeks...¬_¬


Looks like a badass! 8)


----------



## AwkBoy

The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition for Xbox 360


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I played the Final Fantasy Versus XIII demo.......in my dreams of course :b Twas very fun. My dream ended with the party going into a drug store that looks like it was ripped from Earthbound and petting dogs.


----------



## Trigo

Skyrim to have fun and relax at the same time.

Civ V G&K when I want to challenge myself on deity


----------



## Trigo

Mimic said:


> Deity is the highest difficulty, right? It seems like a lot of people I see online are able to play Civ well on higher difficulties, but I play Civ IV with some friends of mine sometimes and we're never able to make it past Warlord. Even on that difficulty at least one of us usually gets wiped out before the game is over, even though we trade all of our technologies with each other. Any quick tips?


Civ IV is a bit harder than V, my best tip would be to go to civfanatics forums and learn from the deity players who post some of their games there, see what their strategies are etc, then there's also some youtube vids with full games.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Uncharted: Drake's Fortune (Crushing)


----------



## rgrwng

finishing up GW1 achievements for my Hall of Monuments. i am currently 32/50, which means any "gear" promised in GW2 will be available for me. i do not plan on pvp-ing at all, so i guess i will miss out on the other titles from 30+


----------



## CommanderShepard

I'm playing SWtOR, and I don't see why it gets so much hate. Then again I hate MMOs so I like SWtOR because it's more like a SP game.


----------



## Xtraneous

CommanderShepard said:


> I'm playing SWtOR, and I don't see why it gets so much hate. Then again I hate MMOs so I like SWtOR because it's more like a SP game.


Trial?


----------



## Arcane

Demon's Crest on the SNES


----------



## CommanderShepard

Xtraneous said:


> Trial?


What?


----------



## Xtraneous

CommanderShepard said:


> What?


Meant to say if you're on the trial (lvl 15 cap) or if you're subbed to the game, lol.


----------



## CommanderShepard

Xtraneous said:


> Meant to say if you're on the trial (lvl 15 cap) or if you're subbed to the game, lol.


Oh yeah I pay >.< highway robbery!


----------



## 1437

Dota 2 and TES V


----------



## papaSmurf

Zineth pretty much looks like my dream game, but my computer is unable to run it.


----------



## missingno

Darksiders 2 game is awesome.


----------



## Marakunda

Fallout New Vegas
The binding of Isaac
MGS4 (Attempting a big boss emblem run, again...)


----------



## pinkempyreal

Dragon Age: Origins... for the 100th time!
I was playing Red Dead Redemption trying to finally finish the game, but I got bored again, just like in GTAIV.
Also anxiously awaiting The Walking Dead Ep3 to come so I can continue that epic tale!!


----------



## erasercrumbs

I just plopped down the cash for a copy of Earthbound for the SNES. So I'm going to be digging that for a while.


----------



## targetbuddy

Pulled out my N64 a couple days ago. I forgot how fun Banjo Kazooie is


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

targetbuddy said:


> Pulled out my N64 a couple days ago. I forgot how fun Banjo Kazooie is


Haha I did the exact same thing a couple months ago! It was a nostalgia attack for me that week.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Cod black ops zombies. Can't wait for 2.


----------



## Equimanthorn

Working my way through LA Noire this weekend. Pretty bored with it but I guess I'll finish it.


----------



## leave me alone

missingno said:


> Darksiders 2 game is awesome.


The PC port is awful. I would never pay full price for this.


----------



## Silent Ninja 88

-Street Fighter 2 Turbo HD Remix for xbox 360
-MGS2 for ps2
-Shinning Force for sega genesis

Yeah im on a nostalgic kick


----------



## papaSmurf

Deepak Fights Robots:


----------



## ufc

Right now I'm going back and forth between Star Wars Battlefront 2 and NCAA football.


----------



## Ramon

Tried out the Madden 13 demo -
Not impressed haven't bought a Madden game since 2010


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

Today I was playing "Doom" on the SNES, but I couldn't get past the third level because I haven't played in so long and am out of practice. I'm going to pick up a copy of "Wolfenstein 3D" on the SNES, soon, too.


----------



## GunnyHighway

DOTA 2, and pretty much only that. Borderlands 2 and Torchlight 2 when they come out soon.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Serum said:


> Today I was playing "Doom" on the SNES, but I couldn't get past the third level because I haven't played in so long and am out of practice. I'm going to pick up a copy of "Wolfenstein 3D" on the SNES, soon, too.


Seriously, you're playing through Doom on the SNES for the fun of it?

A tip of the hat to you, sir. I can't make it beyond the second level, simply because the environments are so horribly muddled. Excellent music, though.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

erasercrumbs said:


> Seriously, you're playing through Doom on the SNES for the fun of it?
> 
> A tip of the hat to you, sir. I can't make it beyond the second level, simply because the environments are so horribly muddled. Excellent music, though.


Well, it's not as good as the DOS version, but it's okay.


----------



## Mur

Playing Legend of Dragoon on my PSP (Why oh why don't they make a sequel to this awesome game?!!)


----------



## erasercrumbs

Serum said:


> Well, it's not as good as the DOS version, but it's okay.


Considering the technology, it's actually really impressive on the SNES. But that control pad and fuzzy backgrounds make is so much more difficult! If you get far in it, that would be really hardcore.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

erasercrumbs said:


> Considering the technology, it's actually really impressive on the SNES. But that control pad and fuzzy backgrounds make is so much more difficult! If you get far in it, that would be really hardcore.


I really want to play the Atari Jaguar versions of DOOM and Wolfenstein 3D, too. I hear the Jag port of Wolf3D is the best ever made.


----------



## Genelle

Replaying Infamous 2 & the Uncharted series.
Also can't WAIT for Borderlands 2!


----------



## unkown

Record of agarest war case zero , skyrim fooling around with enchantments, resident evil operation bacon city and maplestory


----------



## little toaster

Counter-Strike: Global Offensive.

Part of it reminded me of Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2. I don't have CoD MW2 though, so I can only guess from playing it a long time ago.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I have been playing Shadow Hearts: Covenant for the first time over the past week and all I have to say is wow. This is officially the best RPG I have ever played in my entire life.

I don't have a single bad thing to say about this game. It's about as close to perfect as a game has ever gotten to me. For the first time in a long time, I actually care about the storyline and characters and it affects me emotionally. This is one of those few games that will make you laugh and cry at the same time.

Looks like this is going into my top 5 favourite games of all time!


----------



## Nekomata

Doing a nuzlocke on Pokémon White.

Did the same on Sapphire and failed, hope I can do better this time~


----------



## mattigummi

Been playing Special Ops on Modern Warfare 3 with my friend last couple of days. Was playing Fallout 3 before that.


----------



## CD700

Sleeping dogs
Lots of fun and only bought it because of what people were saying. It's lot's of fun and better then GTA.


----------



## Kryeger

Modern Warfare 2, gonna buy modern warfare 3, minecraft, splinter cell double agent. i have a lot other games but i dont like 'em.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Got Resident Evil 5 Gold after like 3 years. I'm always so behind. Anyways I finally played the whole main series with this game, except for RE6 when that comes out in a month, but I'm not buying it right away because I rarely buy games full price. Funny enough, I beat it within a day of getting it just because I've been playing so obsessively lately. Now I'm doing a pro run with Sheva. 

Sad to say, but I mainly got the gold edition so I could play as Rebecca in mercenaries mode. Well I picked right because Rebecca rocks!


----------



## ufc

As of yesterday, Madden 13. Oh how I love football!


----------



## burrito

Been addicted to Shogun 2:Total War lately. Need to finish Dark Souls, Star Fox Adventures and Metroid Prime Trilogy.


----------



## ApathyDivine

I'm playing Diablo 2


----------



## Equimanthorn

I've been playing Just Cause 2. I played it on 360 and loved it but now I have a PC that can handle running it so I can use some of the mods for it. Such an awesome, fun sandbox game. I enjoy this way more than I ever did GTA4 or other more popular games.


----------



## UKPhobe

STILL playing Empire: Total War. A very addictive game.


----------



## Blawnka

Skate 3 for Xbox 360, I need some new games.. once you get all the achievements in a game it becomes much less fun.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Trying to do a speedrun of Resident Evil 2, but I forgot what the hell I'm doing, so I gotta refresh my memory of the area a bit. Playing through Resident Evil 5 over the past couple of days put me in a Resident Evil mood.


----------



## Monotony

Shogun 2 Fall of The Samurai.


----------



## avoidobot3000

I started playing Guild Wars 2 today. I tried to make my character look like my cat. :um


----------



## Genelle

Minecraft Tekkit & Limbo.


----------



## Rich224

Tibia & Terraria the 2d minecrath


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I'm seriously tempted to go out and buy Batman Arkham City because there is a $29.99 deal for the GOTY edition. Damnit I can't resist sales!


----------



## burrito

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I'm seriously tempted to go out and buy Batman Arkham City because there is a $29.99 deal for the GOTY edition. Damnit I can't resist sales!


It really is a great game. The extra content isnt much to speak of besides the extra outfits. But the game itself is a steal at $30 imo.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Just started playing Alan Wake, I like it a lot so far.


----------



## seafolly

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I'm seriously tempted to go out and buy Batman Arkham City because there is a $29.99 deal for the GOTY edition. Damnit I can't resist sales!


Seriously. I'm 99% sure I'll have an XBox at the end of the day thanks to your recommendation, haha.

I was playing Assassin's Creed 2 on my Mac but without a controller I'm finding it kind of challenging. Up until I have to race the brother up the walls I'm okay. ;D Then mashing six different keys together gets tricky. At least in a timed format.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo

Zelda PH and once I beat that I'll probably go to one of the n64 zeldas. Majora or Ocarina :/ hmm. which one should I do? been a while since I played either, never beat the whole game


----------



## MrBakura91

Resident Evil 4 for Wii! and while I listen to podcasts I play some House of the Dead 2 and 3.


----------



## Canucklehead

Working the real money auction house on diablo 3 

Made 8k so far over the summer xD


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

burrito said:


> It really is a great game. The extra content isnt much to speak of besides the extra outfits. But the game itself is a steal at $30 imo.


I wouldn't have a problem with buying it if I didn't buy like 30+ games this year already, all of them with really good deals. I think I'm an addict :b


----------



## Karuni

I finally started playing Oblivion after I had bought it from Steam over a year ago. I got back into playing Skyrim on my 360 near the end of summer but I didn't bring it to college. I was craving Elder Scrolls so I installed some mods and only like 7 hours in, I'm in love. Some of the animations are absolutely terrible (wtf Bethesda, do you not know what a horse looks like...), but I don't like purely aesthetic mods. I wish my laptop could play Skyrim, it has some epic mods too...


----------



## erasercrumbs

MrBakura91 said:


> Resident Evil 4 for Wii! and while I listen to podcasts I play some House of the Dead 2 and 3.


Both excellent games. I'm not normally a huge fan of on-rails shooters, but House of the Dead 2 & 3 was a blast on the Wii.


----------



## TheCanadian1

Just finished Dead Space. Was good, but got boring towards the end.

I'm working on Skyrim cuz I lost my last saves. Love this game.


----------



## Karuni

I downloaded the original Command & Conquer Red Alert on PC. It's freeware since Westwood got bought out. I forgot I could get it until yesterday. xD I actually played Retaliation (PSone port with all the expansions and some exclusive content) as a kid. Good old fashioned RTS.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I started playing Uncharted for the first time today, but I think I'm going to have to shelve the game for awhile because it is really frustrating. Fun game, but not fun when I'm getting ambushed and dying constantly.


----------



## i just want luv

Grand Turismo 1
Driver- game sucks
wish I still had my og Test Drive


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Finished Sleeping Dogs.

The next game will be either Batman Arkham City GotY or Tales of Graces f but I am leaning towards Batman. I haven't been in the mood for a JRPG since I finished Xenoblade some months ago.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Now I am playing Kirby's Epic Yarn and I really love the game a lot so far after only an hour of playing. I needed a really happy, easy going game to play after I spent the last few days blowing Majini heads off. I anticipate a short, but sweet game.

I officially have over 20 games that I haven't beat in my collection and I will not be buying anymore until I complete most of them. I must curb my spending addiction!


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

Well, I just played through "Persona 3: FES" (the Journey) twice in a row. Now I'm playing "Persona 4." I'm probably going to each one until I fill up thirty two slots on my PS2 memory card...


----------



## Joe

Finished sleeping dogs a few days ago, 

WoW/Guitar hero/Fifa and maybe FF13 or GTA:Vice city depending on how I'm feeling.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Now I am playing Kirby's Epic Yarn and I really love the game a lot so far after only an hour of playing. I needed a really happy, easy going game to play after I spent the last few days blowing Majini heads off. I anticipate a short, but sweet game.
> 
> I officially have over 20 games that I haven't beat in my collection and I will not be buying anymore until I complete most of them. I must curb my spending addiction!


What games do you have that you haven't beaten yet?


----------



## Matomi

Replaying KotOR & KotOR II


----------



## scooby

Been playing a lot of DayZ lately.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

NeedleInTheHay said:


> What games do you have that you haven't beaten yet?


Mostly RPGs, mainly PS2 ones. I bought them all just in case they somehow don't become available in a few years time. I only haven't played them because RPGs require a lot of motivation and commitment to start and even finish, and I can only get that motivation once in a while.


----------



## WhoDey85

Skyrim...still


----------



## Canucklehead

Anyone here play starcraft 2 at all?

I need some friends for custom games


----------



## Neutrino

.


----------



## atlex

Donkey Kong Country Returns


----------



## Kascheritt

Lost Planet 2


----------



## erasercrumbs

atlex said:


> Donkey Kong Country Returns


Great game, but I _hate_ the jet barrel levels.


----------



## drunker

Guild wars 2


----------



## PillsHere

Currently playing Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask.
Ironically enough, I've played every Zelda except this one. Originally didn't like the annoying "race against time" concept.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

PillsHere said:


> Currently playing Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask.
> Ironically enough, I've played every Zelda except this one. Originally didn't like the annoying "race against time" concept.


Just play the inverted song of time and you get tons of time. I never minded it that much because you can always reset and you can do the main story at whatever time you like.


----------



## atlex

erasercrumbs said:


> I _hate_ the jet barrel levels.


those levels r hard 4sure


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

xbox - tenchu z and resident evil operation raccoon city

ps1 emulator - saiyuki the journey west ( tactical rpg )


----------



## papaSmurf

Proteus came out with a new beta, it's very pretty.



Glue said:


> Analogue: A Hate Story


Easily one of my favorites from this year so far!


----------



## Joe

Getting round to completing skyward sword, also playing the minish cap but taking a while in mt crenel lol.


----------



## Joe

Canucklehead said:


> Working the real money auction house on diablo 3
> 
> Made 8k so far over the summer xD


8k as in $?


----------



## Kascheritt

Bought a game called Closure yesterday, weird :d


----------



## J C

^^ That looks interesting enough to try out.

I'm replaying Final Fantasy VII thanks to the pc re-release. Other than that, I've been taking turns with The Elder Scrolls: Arena, Oblivion, and Skyrim. I love Limbo, I saw it mentioned. It's a good game to relax too, oddly enough. I play every episode of The Walking Dead as they're released. I've been checking out some free indie horror games as well, though I haven't played any that I care to replay.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Nothing really. I've kind of gotten burnt out on games at the moment, so I gotta take a long break, maybe play a few smaller games here and there. This always happens when the school year starts back up.

Aside from that, I play a little bit of Plants vs Zombies here and there. I've already completed everything, but I'll put it up and play a little bit because it's a nice, easy light game.


----------



## Furious Ming

Just finished Legend of Grimrock, I think I'll go back to playing The Witcher and Guild Wars 2.


----------



## papaSmurf

Rameses is an interesting little text adventure about a British kid with social anxiety.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Tempted to go out and buy a 3DS because Walmart is having the original version on sale for $119. Damnit I cannot resist sales!


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo

Lufia 2: Rise of the Sinistrals 

epic


----------



## TrappedInMyMind16

I'm replaying Resident Evil 4 & 5 in preparation for the release of RE 6. Dear God Oct. 2nd can't come any sooner XD


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

TrappedInMyMind16 said:


> I'm replaying Resident Evil 4 & 5 in preparation for the release of RE 6. Dear God Oct. 2nd can't come any sooner XD


I'm looking forward to the Sept 18 demo. I can already tell I'm going to love this game to bits.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Nhl 13


----------



## Kascheritt

Added Borderlands to my steam library :] Gotta say it's fun.


----------



## Kanon

Replaying Rule of Rose right now. Was about to start replaying Nocturne for the 4th time, but got suddenly got lazy and saw RoR. After I finish it (I'm at the Funeral), I'll probably play either Star Ocean 'til the End of Time, DDS2, or finish the Dragovian trials (DQ8). Or maybe I'll beat just pummel Matador and get the Shijima ending this time round.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Kanon said:


> Replaying Rule of Rose right now. Was about to start replaying Nocturne for the 4th time, but got suddenly got lazy and saw RoR. After I finish it (I'm at the Funeral), I'll probably play either Star Ocean 'til the End of Time, DDS2, or finish the Dragovian trials (DQ8). Or maybe I'll beat just pummel Matador and get the Shijima ending this time round.


In terms of controls, what is Rule of Rose like? I almost bought it once, but I was afraid it would control like an oldschool Resident Evil game...which is most definitely not my cup of tea.


----------



## Kanon

erasercrumbs said:


> In terms of controls, what is Rule of Rose like? I almost bought it once, but I was afraid it would control like an oldschool Resident Evil game...which is most definitely not my cup of tea.


Rule of Rose has annoying controls, but definitely not as annoying as the first Resident Evil. You'll probably spend time cursing the girl for not running faster when Scream looking children imps come after you and try to squeeze your life out by hugging you lol.

The camera angles aren't movable except for reverse angles, so that does get on the nerve sometimes. What'[s most annoying really is the loading time and all the necessary backtracking. When you are fighting, you have to keep your finger on the R1 button and press X to attack. Problem is, more often than not, you'll realize that your weapon doesn't reach the foe and you'll end up getting hugged again. Just shake the imp off, get closer, and R1+X and hope your combo hits. Otherwise, better make sure you have a biscuit! Or would you prefer a scone? ;P

Honestly, though the controls and loading time leave a lot to be desired, I love the story and the cut scenes are brilliant. Pushing a dead rat festering with maggots on a stick to a plump girl's face and making her faint had it's moments.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Kanon said:


> Replaying Rule of Rose right now. Was about to start replaying Nocturne for the 4th time, but got suddenly got lazy and saw RoR. After I finish it (I'm at the Funeral), I'll probably play either Star Ocean 'til the End of Time, DDS2, or finish the Dragovian trials (DQ8). Or maybe I'll beat just pummel Matador and get the Shijima ending this time round.


I really want this game, but I cannot find it anywhere online for a half decent price. The used game store I go to never has it.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Decided to play Devil May Cry again. Funny that despite the fact that I played this game so many times and beat it on Dante Must Die mode, it's still a tough game for me, if only because of the first Phantom fight. It's only tough because the camera is absolutely horrible, but all it really takes to win the fight is devil trigger and the high time down slash attack on his head.


----------



## WhoDey85

Just got the Oblivion/Fallout 3 package deal for 20 bucks. Should keep me busy for a long time.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Kanon said:


> Rule of Rose has annoying controls, but definitely not as annoying as the first Resident Evil. You'll probably spend time cursing the girl for not running faster when Scream looking children imps come after you and try to squeeze your life out by hugging you lol.
> 
> The camera angles aren't movable except for reverse angles, so that does get on the nerve sometimes. What'[s most annoying really is the loading time and all the necessary backtracking. When you are fighting, you have to keep your finger on the R1 button and press X to attack. Problem is, more often than not, you'll realize that your weapon doesn't reach the foe and you'll end up getting hugged again. Just shake the imp off, get closer, and R1+X and hope your combo hits. Otherwise, better make sure you have a biscuit! Or would you prefer a scone? ;P
> 
> Honestly, though the controls and loading time leave a lot to be desired, I love the story and the cut scenes are brilliant. Pushing a dead rat festering with maggots on a stick to a plump girl's face and making her faint had it's moments.


Have you ever played Eternal Darkness? Because, if so, I was curious if the controls were similar to that. If they were like in Eternal Darkness, I could deal with them. The game itself sounds really interesting, especially the way you described it, but awkward controls are something I can't get around.


----------



## scooby

Playing Black Mesa. First time experiencing Half Life 1 so it's all new to me which is great. Played HL2 and the episodes though I've lost memory of them.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater

FINALLY beat Max Payne 3 (played 3/4 of the way through in the first month or two, barely touched it since then). Stoked to start Sleeping Dogs sometime this week. I found it used for $45, and since I don't see it getting much cheaper than that until Black Friday or Christmas I decided to pull the trigger.


----------



## DavidJacobsen

Europa Universalis III
Donkey kong country 2
Zelda a link to the past


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Tales of Graces f


----------



## Raphael200

Titan quest,still searching for his expansion.


----------



## WaddleDee

I recently bought Mega Man 3, which will no doubt keep me occupied for quite some time, lol.


----------



## mik

Currently playing with borderlands 2


----------



## Ardi

Currently playing skyrim, I'm getting H4 when it comes out.


----------



## Mur

Age of Empires 3 The Asian Dynasties


----------



## Killer2121

Halo 3
FIFA 12


----------



## erasercrumbs

Thought I'd try Dead Island again. There's a lot of niggling complaints I have about it (and a few major ones--the characters are wildly unbalanced and I get tired of dying every few seconds late in the game), but it remains the closest video game equivalent to an interactive zombie movie...until Zombi U is released, I mean.


----------



## Rixy

Going through Borderlands in probably the slowest manner possible. Mostly because I suck at first person shooters and I want to be prepared for quests. I'm frequently raiding the same camps in order to knock up a level or two. I'll probably get up to level 18 before taking on Moe and Marley. I can't be bothered with Sledge at the moment as I feel that I went into the safehouse a little underlevelled.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Slowly working my way through Skyrim, Stranger's Wrath HD, Dustforce, Darksiders, and a handful of others. I should probably concentrate on one at a time, but I'm not...¬_¬


----------



## ravens

The last game that I played was Skyrim.


----------



## xstrongandsilentx

in the mix of playing skyrim, ncaa 2013, and drake's fortune can't bring myself to do the actual meaningful parts of skyrim because I don't want it to end hahahaha so I end up making new characters and so they all are in the same spot


----------



## Karuni

I've started Black Mesa (Half-Life 1 remake in Source engine) and Torchlight II. I didn't plan on Torchlight II, but I just realized it came out two days ago and bought on a whim last night. lol I wanted it before they announced a release date. It's a great deal though.


----------



## IcoRules

Chulip


----------



## Kirceratops

I'm playing Ratchet and Clank HD Collection <3


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I'm about hallway through Batman Arkham Asylum. Pretty fun game, one that I suck horribly at.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord

Skyrim kind of drove me away from the ES series, so I'm currently ping ponging it back and forth between Sims 2 Castaway and Fallout New Vegas.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Tried Black Mesa Source since I've never played HL1. Keep crashing on me, kinda ruining the experience. Otherwise, it's Borderlands 2 and Torchlight 2. I believe I'm nearly done BL2, but who knows.


----------



## Revenwyn

2 days... just 2 days...


----------



## beherit

I've been playing a lot of borderlands 2, and also just started torchlight 2.


----------



## WhoDey85

Fallout 3. I can't believe I haven't played this one before. Having a good old time.


----------



## Toppington

Distorted Travesty. Which is basically a platformer game with a bunch of random sprites and good music recycled from old platformer games that doesn't take itself seriously whatsoever. I'm having fun so far but the controls are a little... Odd. Playing with a keyboard would have been nigh impossible. <3 PS3 Controller/JoyToKey.


----------



## StGlen333

I'm a 14-year MMO lover, so I've played almost every "major" title. They strike me as the most superior game genre ever.

PC:

Planetside 2 (I played PS1 since 2003; I checked the last dozen or more pages and no one here is in closed beta? I think a lot of FPS players especially BF3 players are going to try this, and never want to go back to an arena-style FPS for the rest of their lives! It's free to play and free to download at launch.)
Lord of the Rings Online (2 accts)
Starcraft II

I'm looking forward to Guild Wars 2 (& the launch of PS2 of course.)

PS3:

Skyrim (My PS3 is actually a $300 Skyrim game  & Netflix viewer)



Canucklehead said:


> Anyone here play starcraft 2 at all?
> 
> I need some friends for custom games


I'm silver top 25 1v1, and gold 2v2. Since I don't play consistently enough anymore, I have to resort to custom game practice now. PM me if you want my id.


----------



## lkkxm

Xbox:

I'm currently playing Borderlands 2 and loving it!! <3 I thought the first game was okay, but this one is absolutely fantastic, and I almost didn't get it because I didn't really love the first.

PS3:

I'm playing everything I can get my hands on in terms of PS3, which is a brand-spanking-new console to me. Just started the Resistance trilogy, as well as the God of War Saga, and classics Ico, and Shadow of the Colosus. In the last week I've blasted through the Uncharted series, which was fantastic. I had no idea the graphical capabilities of the Xbox and the PS3 were so far apart. I mean, I've heard, but until you actually see it....



Genetic Garbage said:


> Tales of Graces f


Hey! This has been recommended to me, but only by store clerks. How are you finding it? They all say its good, but I'm not too keen on spending the money on something I'm rather unfamiliar with.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

lkkxm said:


> Xbox: Hey! This has been recommended to me, but only by store clerks. How are you finding it? They all say its good, but I'm not too keen on spending the money on something I'm rather unfamiliar with.


It's a good game but nothing special imo.

It really depends on what you want out of it. Story and character wise, there are better RPGs this gen. The battle system is fun if you like this kind of fast paced, action oriented battle systems. You can order your team mates to follow certain strategies and you can switch characters during battle. 
So far, I think that the combat is the best thing about the game.

I have some trouble with the difficulty, especially boss battles, but then I am playing on chaos mode (highest difficulty), so I wouldn't go that far and call it unbalanced.

Keep in mind that this is my first Tales game, so I can't compare it to other games in the series.

If you like JRPGs in general, I think it's worth being played.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Worms Armageddon. It came free when I preordered Revolution. Now I'm gaming like it's 1999.


----------



## Nekomata

Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Darkness


----------



## Toppington

Genetic Garbage said:


> Keep in mind that this is my first Tales game, so I can't compare it to other games in the series.


A word of warning for the person who asked the question and anyone else - All of the other Tales games have much slower paced combat than Graces. Especially the older ones. It can be difficult to play Graces and then try to pick up something like Abyss or Symphonia. It just becomes so slow and boring my comparison. That's the way it's been for me anyway.



Genetic Garbage said:


> If you like JRPGs in general, I think it's worth being played.


I agree with this. Graces wasn't absolutely amazing or anything, but I haven't played anything I would call amazing in years. I got my money's worth and plenty of time (around 60-70 hours including the "future arc" segment after the main game) out of it. The story and characters weren't all that memorable, but that's rarely the case with most newer RPGs. I also thought the music was pretty nice, but I've had a number of people disagree with me there. All in all, I had fun. I think it's worth picking up if you think you'd like a fast-paced JRPG as long as you don't go in with huge expectations for the story or characters.


----------



## mattigummi

FIFA 13! :boogie


----------



## To22

Just hopped off Borderlands 2 and now I'm on CS:GO


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I want to actually get into Dragon Quest VIII again and stick with it until I finish it after a year of not playing, but I heard this game is like 80-100 hours long to finish the main game. That's just way too long for me to keep the motivation to continue playing the game.

Oh well, guess I'll just have to play a shorter game until I have enough time and stamina to get into this again.


----------



## lkkxm

Toppington said:


> A word of warning for the person who asked the question and anyone else - All of the other Tales games have much slower paced combat than Graces. Especially the older ones. It can be difficult to play Graces and then try to pick up something like Abyss or Symphonia. It just becomes so slow and boring my comparison. That's the way it's been for me anyway.
> 
> I agree with this. *Graces wasn't absolutely amazing or anything*, but I haven't played anything I would call amazing in years. I got my money's worth and plenty of time (around 60-70 hours including the "future arc" segment after the main game) out of it. The story and characters weren't all that memorable, but that's rarely the case with most newer RPGs. I also thought the music was pretty nice, but I've had a number of people disagree with me there. All in all, I had fun. I think it's worth picking up if you think you'd like a fast-paced JRPG as long as you don't go in with huge expectations for the story or characters.


Hmm okay thanks. I'll probably pick it up. And yea, I haven't really played anything mind-blowing in years either. As long as the game gives me an "escape" for a few hours, doesn't frustrate me to the point of throwing my controller (lol), and gives me my money's worth, then the game gets an A+ in my book. I'm not too picky. I'll play *anything*. lol


----------



## Hadoukensensei

I recently started Dark Souls on PS3. This game is hard!


----------



## fingertips

i just finished the currently released episodes of the walking dead! i like it a lot, though the whole illusion of choice thing kind of falls apart on a second playthrough.


----------



## AussiePea

fingertips said:


> i just finished the currently released episodes of the walking dead! i like it a lot, though the whole illusion of choice thing kind of falls apart on a second playthrough.


Really keen to check this game out tbh. Might do once i finish Black Mesa.


----------



## fredbloggs02

Resident Evil 4 and some Grid.


----------



## avoidobot3000

I'm getting a callous on my left thumb from playing Fifa 13 online. People are aggressive in defence which forces games to be played at a high tempo.


----------



## papaSmurf

Just finished First Draft of the Revolution, from the ever-reliable Emily Short. It's got a totally unique letter-drafting mechanic that I really enjoyed.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

I'm going to start the PS2's "Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga" today.


----------



## Nekomata

Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Darkness

Too much goddamn dialogue... *shoots self* ;-;


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Lostsoulswander

Pokemon Fire Red


----------



## ElectricEnigma

Borderlands 2


----------



## Lostsoulswander

Sim City 4


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I finally got my 3 star ranking in Mario Kart 7. It wasn't too hard, but sometimes the game is in a bad mood and will only give me two stars despite doing everything perfectly. And then there is the cheating AI. Mario Kart has some of the worst AI out there. 

Next I will complete Lollipop Chainsaw!


----------



## ElectricEnigma

I need to get back to playing Mario Kart 7. Its been a awhile.


----------



## erasercrumbs

The original Ratchet & Clank. I forgot how much I hate the hoverboard segments. They're so slow, it feels like you're racing in Hoverounds.


----------



## ElectricEnigma

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I finally got my 3 star ranking in Mario Kart 7. It wasn't too hard, but sometimes the game is in a bad mood and will only give me two stars despite doing everything perfectly. And then there is the cheating AI. Mario Kart has some of the worst AI out there.
> 
> Next I will complete Lollipop Chainsaw!


Like the AI that causes someone like Peach for example, to shoot you with a blue shell when you're in the last lap and coming first, only seconds away from the finish line?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

ElectricEnigma said:


> Like the AI that causes someone like Peach for example, to shoot you with a blue shell when you're in the last lap and coming first, only seconds away from the finish line?


Pretty much. Half the time winning a game like this is dependent on luck rather than skill. This has happened to me a lot, enough to quit the game in frustration. It's even worse in the original Super Mario Kart where Luigi will be in first place and he'll use a star over and over again, even though that isn't logically possible.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

NiGHTS into Dreams... 
Skyrim


----------



## pinkempyreal

Walking Dead episode 4.
Skyrim.


----------



## rapidfox1

I don't play games anymore.


----------



## theJdogg

Skyrim is so dangerous for me.

I keep thinking, "if I just complete one more mission, I'll finish the game sooner, and I can get on with my life" or "Im so close to leveling up. Just another hour or so of playing. I'll make up the sleep tomorrow." Never happens. Always do the same thing the next night.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Decided to forget waiting for a price drop and went out and bought Mario Kart Wii. And I swear to God after buying like 10 games this month, if I buy another game this year, I am seriously going to cut off my hands so I can't spend anymore money.


----------



## ElectricEnigma

rapidfox1 said:


> I don't play games anymore.


Play MOAR games! MOAR! MOOOAAAAR!


----------



## WD3

I got into the Sc2 HOTS beta last night  ( I think a lot of people did) , been playing that.


----------



## missingno

Only a game based on the greatest sport of all time. Rugby League Live 2 is the game. A bit disappointing I suppose then again I wasn't expecting too much from them. I suck at pretty much at all sports games not used to getting owned all the time after crushing in shooters


----------



## s12345

Spyro The Dragon, 1998.


----------



## Toppington

Pokemon Black 2


----------



## papaSmurf

Been stealthing around in Dishonored, having oodles of fun with a policy of total non-violence.


----------



## fingertips

pinkempyreal said:


> Walking Dead episode 4.


cliffhangeriest ending ever.


----------



## pinkempyreal

fingertips said:


> cliffhangeriest ending ever.


Sure was! Also evoked a major WTF!
Desperately awaiting ep. 5!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I am playing Rhythm Heaven on the DS and I'm having a blast. This game is a lot of fun, yet delightfully simple. I want to get the Wii version eventually.


----------



## feels

Borderlands 2. Playing as the Siren. I don't know why I thought I wouldn't enjoy this game.


----------



## deletedaccount12345

I'm playing The Legend of Dragoon again. My favourite RPG from my childhood.


----------



## CryoSynth

Second playthrough of Dishonoured, going for stealth and no kills.
Chivalry: Medieval Warfare

And when it comes out, Farming Simulator 2013. Srsly, I am going to try it out and give it a chance, despite obvious doubts as to the enjoyability of playing at farming.


----------



## Monotony

EVE Online. The updated missile effects are smexy.


----------



## Pkfast

just beaten xcom enemy unknown, now cant decide what to play next


----------



## sean88

Witcher 2. So good


----------



## Zeppelin

I am trying to beat Assassins creed revelations before Assassins creed 3 comes out


----------



## targetbuddy

CryoSynth said:


> And when it comes out, Farming Simulator 2013. Srsly, I am going to try it out and give it a chance, despite obvious doubts as to the enjoyability of playing at farming.


Maybe you can discuss your vegetables with all of the game's fan.

No, that's not a typo.


----------



## MindOverMood

Oblivion


----------



## ShouNagatsuki

Dramatical Murder.
The characters are messed up in the head, from slavery, amputation, to canibalization... It'd be cool if it's released as a fighting game instead of just visual-novel.


----------



## Mur

Dawn of War 2 Retribution


----------



## LeftyFretz

Just finished Ghostbusters on ps3. Playing nothing now but picking up MOH Warfighter tomorrow that I preordered. Stoked.


----------



## Scotty Do

I'm playing a lot of Mario Kart 7 (3DS). I'm also playing Dead Rising 2 (360) and Heavy Rain (PS3).


----------



## Toppington

pinkempyreal said:


> Walking Dead episode 4.


Just finished Episode 1 after picking it up today. Pretty interesting/fun stuff.  This coming from a guy who's usually not all that into the point and click story telling types of games. Probably going to do more tonight.

Nearing the end of the main game in Black 2. ...I think? Then I'll probably put together a weather team or something for random WiFi after.


----------



## erasercrumbs

My latest effort was to finally set aside the time to play through the original Legend of the Mystical Ninja for the SNES. It's a classic, I need to have at least _tried_ to beat it.

Status report: Game much harder than anticipated. Stuck.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Sleeping dogs.


----------



## pointlesslife

Zeppelin said:


> I am trying to beat Assassins creed revelations before Assassins creed 3 comes out


Im also playing Assassins creed too get pumped up for the third but Im playing AC2 instead of revelations.


----------



## SHERains

uhm..i've been playing a lot of Black Ops..cuz it relieves me of the stress and anger i feel inside. also Saints Row the Third. but also like to play Little Big Planet 2 sometimes. it can be fun when u have a friend to play with. and even alone, when the level is good.

im also playing Resident Evil: The Umbrella Chronicles, cuz i never played it before,i got it from psn store and im loving it. a bit hard though. also got the Darkside Chronicles. really want Resident Evil 6 but cant have it yet. hope to get it soon! :3

oh and still havent finished Final Fantasy XIII-2. but im loving it so far. just took a break from it since i got black ops, cuz its really relieving me from the rage inside me. lol


----------



## Charmander

GTA San Andreas. <3


----------



## LeftyFretz

Playing the new medal of honor. Buggy as all hell on ps3 but it's still a blast. Can't wait for the new patch with the fixes. It's workable as is though.


----------



## Maninthebox84

Borderlands 2. ****ing bored of it already after 2 playthroughs.


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss

Legasista.
Solid game, but it'd be even better if the characters could either talk less, or at least get a wee bit more interesting.


----------



## Winds

Fahrenheit/Indigo Prophecy

I forgot how much of a classic it was. A very underrated game, with one of the best opening scenes I can remember for a PS2/PC game. It has a Dear Esther meets the matrix feel to it, which seems like a weird combo at first, but it finds a way to deliver.


----------



## BabyBlueGamer

Im playing Dead Space 1, Dead Space 2 is gonna be next, I cant wait for Dead Space 3.


----------



## Joe

Assassins creed 2
Metro 2033
Sleeping dogs Pc (already done on 360, got for free probably won't finish in a while)
Pokemon white 2
GTA: Vice city
Super Crate Box 
Left 4 dead 2 (soon, not sure if i'll buy)
HoN
LoL
Anything that goes on sale thats half decent
Fifa 13 
Shadows of the Damned
and I still need to complete FF7, FF13, FF13-2 but I can't find my psp charger for ff7 

Judging that the christmas sales will be soon its highly unlikely I'll finish more than one of these games before I buy about 5 more.

Stuff to buy on the cheap (if they do) includes:

Portal 2 
Max Payne 3 
Torchlight 2
Half-Life (maybe)
Super Meat Boy
Orcs Must Die 2
Dishonored (its a long shot that it goes on sale tbh)
likely to be more stuff I can't think of too.

If I do get all these I doubt I'll finish them by the next summer sale and be stuck in a cycle.


----------



## Ardi

Warmin up on Halo 3, getting ready for H4


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I went out and got Pokemon Black 2 last week, but for some reason I've had no drive to play it. So I went out today and got Pokemon Black because I haven't actually played a Pokemon game past gen 3 (and I never even finished it). I just felt weird playing the sequel without playing the first game. 

It's not like I have time to play it anyways because I have an essay due soon.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

"Finished" Skyrim. At some point I'll get the DLC and run through any leftovers from the base game, but after 125 hours with my Argonian assassin I'm done with that game for now.


----------



## BillC

Battlefield 3, Halo Reach, Borderlands 2

Anyone feel free to add me on Xbox: Chuckly Jim (ironic thats the point)


----------



## sean88

Toppington said:


> Just finished Episode 1 after picking it up today. Pretty interesting/fun stuff.  This coming from a guy who's usually not all that into the point and click story telling types of games. Probably going to do more tonight.
> 
> Nearing the end of the main game in Black 2. ...I think? Then I'll probably put together a weather team or something for random WiFi after.


Well, I love story-driven games, so I loved the Walking Dead game. I just finished episodes 1 and 2 at my friends place the other day, and I still gotta do 3 and 4, I can't wait!  The game's so intense and I love how your conversation choices make a difference.


----------



## creasy

Shinobi 3 on expert difficulty. FFFFUUUUUU level six and the flying ninjas!!! :wife


----------



## Brasilia




----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I just beat the main game of Pokemon Black, late to the party, like I always am. Very surprising twist at the end there. Very tough gauntlet to get through at the very end after easily beating the Elite Four, but I succeeded in any case.


----------



## Malek

War of the Roses, it's essentially Mount & Blade and Call of Duty put together. Hellz yeah!


----------



## creasy

Baldur's Gate 2


----------



## Joe

Counter strike: Go free weeking until I got kicked right after getting 4 kills in a row in 4 shots. That kick feature is what stops me from buying it as I do not want to be kicked anytime I get a good run going, there was someone AFK for 2 rounds who got voted to stay in before me too :/


----------



## sh13

nothing now. waiting for something good to come out.


----------



## arnie

Just finished God of War 3...again. :lol


----------



## feels

Just finished Borderlands 2 last night and now I'm playing the Pirate's Booty DLC. So far I'm enjoying it way more than the main game. :b


----------



## Marakunda

Resident evil Remake, just encountered my first crimson head, pretty ****in spoogy!

Ocarina of time 3D, doing an "8 heart run" on master quest. And it's HARD.

Devil may cry 3, and I CANNOT beat Vergil for the life of me.

Fatal frame 3, trapped in the manor of sleep getting raped by ghosts.


----------



## dave420

mw3


----------



## penguin runner

XComm: enemies unknown 
Recommend it for anyone that likes strategy turn based games with a bit of base building. Just expect a very challenging experience.
Also Resident Evil 6.
I enjoy it even if it seems everyone is bashing it. finished leon's and half way through chris now.


----------



## whattothink

Marakunda said:


> Resident evil Remake, just encountered my first crimson head, pretty ****in spoogy!
> 
> Ocarina of time 3D, doing an "8 heart run" on master quest. And it's HARD.
> 
> Devil may cry 3, and I CANNOT beat Vergil for the life of me.
> 
> Fatal frame 3, trapped in the manor of sleep getting raped by ghosts.


Neat. I recently 'tweaked' my Wii and now have access to a bunch of games. I've been playing fatal frame for a while. It's pretty good, but I dislike the slow movement.

I recently finished Silent Hill: Shattered Memories and am still playing BF3.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

I just started playing through the Kingdom Hearts series again, I wish they would make KH3 already..


----------



## yadx

almost midnight, gonna play some amnesia with the lights off for fun, havent done that in a while


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Paper Mario is coming out this Sunday and I am SO pumped! Too bad I'm gonna have to wait a couple days or so for my copy to come in. Ordered it from amazon because it was $10 off.


----------



## papaSmurf

Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines

Everyone who says nice things about this game is right, it's really cool! Super smart transposition of Fallout's mechanics to a modern-day setting, with razor sharp writing, solid mission design, and a wonderfully Machiavellian cast of characters.


----------



## greenee

I'm playing Dragon's Dogma


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Nothing right now but I am tempted to start a new game. I am torn between Okami HD and Batman: Arkham City.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Nothing really. I have little desire to commit to anything right now. I've just been playing random RE5 mercenaries mode to tide me over. I use my favourite Resident Evil girl, Rebecca Chambers


----------



## arnie

Just put in Dance Central after several months of not playing.

First try: Hot Stuff: 2.2 million. All gold stars. :yes


----------



## 50piecesteve

Fallout New Vegas Baby!!


----------



## TheAzn

My favorite game, Rome: Total War


----------



## ImOnlyDreaming

Harvest Moon DS: Sunshine Islands

If I wanted to play a game that's going to take me awhile to get anywhere, this is it, though it starts out way easier than Island of Happiness, that's for sure!


----------



## pointlesslife

Assassins creed 3


----------



## River In The Mountain

Finally gave in and got Minecraft. Im late to the party.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

just cause 2 and episodes of liberty city!


----------



## Kascheritt

Managed to make my very first fps game to work  Codename Outbreak. Whoah, 11 years passed since last playthrough.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

The game I am currently playing at the moment is:

Anvil Of Dawn


----------



## erasercrumbs

Ninja Gaiden Black.

It's really amazing how the NES Ninja Gaiden games somehow managed to have a way more interesting and far less obnoxious storyline than the newer Ninja Gaiden games.


----------



## AncientOwl

Skyrim. I just...always play Skyrim. Not into many other games.


----------



## Avid Gamer

I am currently playing Skyrim, Splinter Cell:Chaos Theory for a second time (just love messing with guards in this game) and first Witcher (kinda since I am still trying to get hang of the combat system).


----------



## Avid Gamer

AncientOwl said:


> Skyrim. I just...always play Skyrim. Not into many other games.


Yeah a really great game Skyrim is. Just random dragon and vampire attacks are quite annoying since they can kill many npcs.


----------



## StrawberryCAKE

I'm currently playing Tales of Phantasia


----------



## arnie

High score :yes










Seriously. Am I the only one playing this game now? I feel like I only get into games years after everyone else has quit them.

At least you get a workout with this game. Everything else involves sitting on the couch for 8 hours twiddling your thumbs.

I wanted to start a "post a video of yourself dancing" thread :teeth


----------



## Kascheritt

Playing Sine Mora :3


----------



## Bluefont

Pokemon Black 2


----------



## ev0ker

Metal Gear Subsistence on PS2. :cup


----------



## Adversary

Skyrim. Started my 2nd playthrough.


----------



## ev0ker

River In The Mountain said:


> Finally gave in and got Minecraft. Im late to the party.


What do you think of the game and what platform are you playing it?


----------



## creasy

Terraria

The controls are a pita and this game seems to be the biggest waste of time ever...but I can't stop playing.


----------



## feels

Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
I have so much work I need to do over the Thanksgiving break, but all I want to do is play this game.


----------



## Brad

Hitman Absolution

And as a long time Hitman fan I am very disappointed.


----------



## dead24

Dragon's Dogma


----------



## feels

Dishonored. Trying to not kill anyone and not get detected is extremely fun.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Hotline Miami, also finished off The walking Dead: Ep 5 yesterday. So sad. :cry
Got Hitman Absolution queued up next...


----------



## WhoDey85

Fallout 3


----------



## Zeppelin

Assassins Creed III for the 360.


----------



## 2Talkative

NBA JAM PS3 Version.... why not it was such a classic.

NHL 13 .... dont know why 

Richard Burns Rally RSBR2012 Mods


----------



## BillDauterive

COD: BO II for the PC.


----------



## Zeppelin

Doom 3: BFG Edition. For the Xbox. Specifically the original Doom. I got it for 50% off at gamestop. Well worth my $20.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Shinobi on 3DS. That game is tough.


----------



## rymo

Super Meat Boy. Going for 100% completion. I have my work cut out for me.


----------



## mattigummi

Just Cause 2. Really fun game


----------



## J C

feels said:


> Dishonored. Trying to not kill anyone and not get detected is extremely fun.


 Likewise; I'm having fun with Dishonored as well. It is also fun to stack unconscious enemies on top of each other in a dark corner. I bet the moment they wake up will be pretty awkward.


----------



## papaSmurf

XCOM: Enemy Unknown

It's pretty fantastic! Just about every single decision you have to make feels hugely important, and you have to make decisions all the time.


----------



## Higgins

Just recently beat Saints Row: The Third (platinum! woo!), and now impatiently waiting for the 4th so I can nab the first Mass Effect game on PSN.


----------



## Eski

Mushihimesama Futari


----------



## wirther

Hill Climb Racing... My computer broke


----------



## Joe

Darksiders, Company of Heroes are added to the increasing list of games I've not completed (now over 10). Birthday, Christmas and steam sales here I come!


----------



## Stoja

L4D2:bat


----------



## rymo

About to play Planescape: Torment. I am a huge Baldur's Gate 2 fan and I've been meaning to play this game for a while, but the last time I did it was horribly bugged and would crash after I got to a certain point. I was pissed back then, but apparently there are all kinds of updates and bug fixes now.


----------



## LeftyFretz

Dusted off the NES earlier today and played the crap out of SMB3. One of my lists of things to do tomorrow is hit up the vintage gaming shop and pick up a few things. More posts shall be had tomorrow.


----------



## Monotony

Skyrim, Oblivion and Morrowind in almost equal parts throughout the week.


----------



## erasercrumbs

LeftyFretz said:


> Dusted off the NES earlier today and played the crap out of SMB3. One of my lists of things to do tomorrow is hit up the vintage gaming shop and pick up a few things. More posts shall be had tomorrow.


I hope you do, I'd be interested in what you found. Haunting pawn shops for NES games is a hobby of mine.


----------



## creasy

Dragon's Dogma. I made my character to look like Guts (not hard since one of the presets is meant to be him), but after playing for a few hours I can't get over him being a few inches too short. It'd be a complete waste of time to start over....*New Game*


----------



## Rainbat

Monotony said:


> Morrowind.


I can't get enough of this game. Been playing through it regularly for about 6 years now.


----------



## MindOverMood

BF2

I bought it back in 05 and played it combined total of maybe 5 hours. So I installed it this past week and got a few games in.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll

Assassins Creed III (love it)
Hitman Absolution (Disappointed)
Black Ops II (ehh, it's ok)
Skyrim (Can't put it down)


----------



## cybernaut

I'm going to take the city bus tomorrow..and plan to get me and brother a new PS3 game that has a good price cut for the holidays. I'm trying to debate about getting COD MW3 or Uncharted 3.

So far I'm leaning towards Uncharted 3..


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Arkham city, got it for less than $5. Fingers crossed Asylum get's heavily discounted for steams winter sale.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I played a couple of worlds of Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance. Got it on sale a while back for $20.

So far it isn't bad, but I don't really feel much of a drive to play it. Maybe it's because I just played through Kingdom Hearts I and II back to back again, but right now I'm just not in the mood to play it. It's not a bad game, but there are a couple of frustrating moments, like the drop mechanic and a fairly uninteresting story.

I guess I'll put it away for now and pick it up another time. The battle system is pretty great, but again, I'm just not in the mood to play. Not sure if I'll pick anything else up. My idiot self bought far too many games this year.


----------



## erasercrumbs

ratherunique11 said:


> So far I'm leaning towards Uncharted 3..


Your instincts are right, Uncharted is a great series. If you've never played an Uncharted game before, though, you might as well start with the first one, especially since it costs a pittance these days. It's excellent, and it does a great job of introducing you to the characters and the general vibe of the series.


----------



## Ali477

Metro 2033


----------



## cybernaut

erasercrumbs said:


> Your instincts are right, Uncharted is a great series. If you've never played an Uncharted game before, though, you might as well start with the first one, especially since it costs a pittance these days. It's excellent, and it does a great job of introducing you to the characters and the general vibe of the series.


Thanks for the input! It definitely is a great series. I definitely enjoyed the first two :yes. The first Uncharted was the very first ps3 game that I ever brought too.


----------



## erasercrumbs

ratherunique11 said:


> Thanks for the input! It definitely is a great series. I definitely enjoyed the first two :yes. The first Uncharted was the very first ps3 game that I ever brought too.


Ohhhh-ho, well if you've dug the first two, you'll like the third one, too. Though, honestly, I didn't enjoy the game as much as the second one. There were too many scenes that consisted entirely of quicktime events and pushing X to squeeze through narrow passages, and I wasn't crazy about the sudden reliance on fisticuffs over guns. Still a delightful game, though.


----------



## creasy

creasy said:


> Dragon's Dogma. I made my character to look like Guts (not hard since one of the presets is meant to be him), but after playing for a few hours I can't get over him being a few inches too short. It'd be a complete waste of time to start over....*New Game*


Wow. **** this game, seriously. How the hell am I supposed to know that a random group of bandits will pretty much one shot me and all my guys or that some quest in the VERY FIRST town I start in has enemies obviously meant for higher level characters. And why is there no way to dodge attacks? Some good blocking is when the enemies decide to form a circle jerk around you. I wanna like this game but I'm already sick of dying for no reason and losing alll the items I found. It's a waste of time.


----------



## Skaroosh

creasy said:


> Wow. **** this game, seriously. How the hell am I supposed to know that a random group of bandits will pretty much one shot me and all my guys or that some quest in the VERY FIRST town I start in has enemies obviously meant for higher level characters. And why is there no way to dodge attacks? Some good blocking is when the enemies decide to form a circle jerk around you. I wanna like this game but I'm already sick of dying for no reason and losing alll the items I found. It's a waste of time.


That game can definitely be punishing in the beginning, it picks up once you make it to Gran Soren and get access to better equipment and more classes. If you are on Xbox you can add me GT: d3ad zombie, and hire my pawn to help out (though it is level 110 so you wont have much challenge :b).


----------



## Tez

The Binding of Isaac


----------



## Kascheritt

Still Dark Souls .__.


----------



## Things Unsaid

Wind Waker. Going to be bored over Christmas break and in need of something relaxing, so I'm replaying old favorites.


----------



## drganon

Assassins Creed 3. Right now I'm stuck on this stupid ship section.


----------



## creasy

Skaroosh said:


> That game can definitely be punishing in the beginning, it picks up once you make it to Gran Soren and get access to better equipment and more classes. If you are on Xbox you can add me GT: d3ad zombie, and hire my pawn to help out (though it is level 110 so you wont have much challenge :b).


Thanks, but I'm on PS3.

I'm gonna try going into it without a different mindset. The funny thing is I don't mind difficulty in games. In fact I enjoy it when it's fair and progressively tests the players skill. If DD had been marketed as being hard and unforgiving (like the Souls games) I wouldn't have a problem with it. I don't like being blindsided by a high difficulty curve. Makes me feel like it's an oversight rather than an intentional design choice by the developers.

But apart from that, the save system sucks hard. I don't know why they even included such an inconsistent auto-save. In a game with a vast, open, unpredictable world like this the auto-save should be constantly kicking in, AND be in a separate slot from the manual save. It's ridiculous that you have to lose items, equipment, pawns, god knows how much progress just because you wandered into the wrong area which happens to be populated by super-powerful enemies for that point in the game. Sure it's "old-school" and punishing but it doesn't test the players skill or intelligence. It just wastes your time.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Hmm, I don't really know what to play. I felt like popping in Final Fantasy XIII-2 for a while, but I'm not really in the mood to play an RPG right now. I may try getting back into Uncharted or something like that.


----------



## sean88

Black Ops 2.


----------



## Plopperton

sean88 said:


> Black Ops 2.


Never heard of it


----------



## sean88

Plopperton said:


> Never heard of it


Yeah, it's pretty obscure. You might check it out though, the multiplayer's alright.


----------



## Archaeron

I've been playing Atlantica Online for almost 3 years but the last few weeks I'm slightly getting tired of it.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Sleeping Dogs for PS3, it's pretty awesome.


----------



## drganon

Minecraft, xbox 360. Finally got cauldrons in the latest update.


----------



## creasy

creasy said:


> Thanks, but I'm on PS3.
> 
> I'm gonna try going into it without a different mindset. The funny thing is I don't mind difficulty in games. In fact I enjoy it when it's fair and progressively tests the players skill. If DD had been marketed as being hard and unforgiving (like the Souls games) I wouldn't have a problem with it. I don't like being blindsided by a high difficulty curve. Makes me feel like it's an oversight rather than an intentional design choice by the developers.
> 
> But apart from that, the save system sucks hard. I don't know why they even included such an inconsistent auto-save. In a game with a vast, open, unpredictable world like this the auto-save should be constantly kicking in, AND be in a separate slot from the manual save. It's ridiculous that you have to lose items, equipment, pawns, god knows how much progress just because you wandered into the wrong area which happens to be populated by super-powerful enemies for that point in the game. Sure it's "old-school" and punishing but it doesn't test the players skill or intelligence. It just wastes your time.


I've been taking things a lot slower, carefully inspecting areas and preparing myself for the worst, and I have to say I'm REALLY loving this game now. The pawn system was a little confusing at first but after reading up a bit about it I can see what they were going for and it's pretty ingenious. The combat system could do better with lock-on during melee and a universal dodge ability, but those are my only gripes. What's grabbing me is the sense of adventure. Even though the pawns are computer controlled, it really captures the feel of being on a perilous journey with a group of companions trying to survive all odds. So far at least. I can't remember the last game that did it so well, maybe none I've played have. I see myself putting plenty of hours into this.


----------



## Joe

I've been on loads of games recently thanks to steam but last one I played was Metro 2033 (left it for a month) and finally got up to the librarians. I managed to kill one with a knife but feel a bit stupid for thinking there would be absolutely tons of them instead of it being more like a stealth level.


----------



## anxious dreamer

Devil May Cry 3.
LoZ: OoT.
And going to play LotR online soon.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I beat Uncharted last night, and to be honest, I couldn't stand it. It feels like a good game that's ruined by annoying difficulty and tedious firefights. The last section was extremely painful. When the game makes me do a quick time event and then gets me shot to death immediately after, you know something is wrong with your game.

I'm going to start Uncharted 2. Maybe it's just that the sequels are far superior, because I never here anything about the first Uncharted when it comes to praise for this series.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

You know, I'm glad I decided to give Uncharted 2 a chance because it' a much better game. I actually find it fun and not nearly as tedious as the first game. Then again, I've only played for a couple of hours, so my opinion may change, but the game has made a much better impression on me in those couple of hours than Uncharted 1 did in the entire game. 

I wouldn't say it's the greatest game of all time or anything, but it's a solid third person shooter.


----------



## Joe

Metro 2033 still and throwing knives and the Hellsing are really op against monster mobs not just librarians, honestly if your not fighting alone you can just use the melee knife and kite which makes it seem surprisingly easy (I'm on normal).


----------



## psychofanatic

Mostly Guild Wars 2, but also dabbling in a bit of Chivalry: Medieval Warfare, Unreal Tournament 3, ARMA 2, and Tribes: Ascend.


----------



## na0mi

I don't know if mmorpgs count but I'm playing DC Universe Online & Aion Online.And I'm also playing Catherine,Final Fantasy XIII,Star Ocean 4 and Persona 3:FES (shin Megami Tensei Series) on PS3.


----------



## psychofanatic

danbie said:


> I don't know if mmorpgs count but I'm playing DC Universe Online & Aion Online.And I'm also playing Catherine,Final Fantasy XIII,Star Ocean 4 and Persona 3:FES (shin Megami Tensei Series) on PS3.


MMORPGs are totally legit. How is Aion? I remember being excited for release but I'd heard really bad opinions on it.


----------



## soupbasket

Dishonored


----------



## na0mi

psychofanatic said:


> MMORPGs are totally legit. How is Aion? I remember being excited for release but I'd heard really bad opinions on it.


Its really good and I love the customization of the characters,plus the graphics are really nice.The only negative thing I have have to say about it is that it takes forever to level once you reach the 20s and up lol.


----------



## psychofanatic

danbie said:


> Its really good and I love the customization of the characters,plus the graphics are really nice.The only negative thing I have have to say about it is that it takes forever to level once you reach the 20s and up lol.


Yeah I hear it becomes a mega grind fest at some point . Definitely is a nice looking game though. You should consider getting Guild Wars 2. I'm loving it.


----------



## Xenos

Finally getting around to the Halo 4 campaign.


----------



## cybernaut

Uncharted 3.


----------



## WhoDey85

The first episode of the Walking Dead game is free on xbox live for a couple days. Their marketing plan worked on me because I will be shelling out cash for the last four episodes after playing the first one. Damn it!


----------



## Nekomata

Pokémon Black 2.


----------



## Fenren

ratherunique11 said:


> Uncharted 3.


I just completed Uncharted 3, was fun.


----------



## BeTrueToYourself

Starcraft 2! I'm not very good at it but I did recently get promoted to silver league haha. Anybody else play it?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I recently got back into 3D Dot Game Heroes and I'm going to make a push to beat it this time. I'm going to try to beat as many games as I can before the school year starts up again. Obviously I'm wasting my time, but my obsessive tendencies will haunt me if I don't.

Seriously, WHY are the bosses in this game so ****in cheap!? I just beat the Aquamentus rip off and this thing has a ridiculous amount of health. ******* killed me at least 20 times before I finally figured out how to deal with his fireballs.


----------



## 0589471

Zone of the Enders HD Collection


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Resident Evil 6 is now 19.99 at Best Buy and Futureshop. Haha, I've never seen a game drop that fast before, but then again, I've only recently started buying new games. I knew it was right of me not to preorder it. I guess looking back, the games lower than expected reviews are a good thing, because it allowed me to get the game for a bargain price much faster. 

I played the demo and loved it. I think I'm gonna love the whole game too.


----------



## Mur

Advance Wars Days of Ruin, I'm guessing the Advance Wars series is over with?


----------



## anxious dreamer

FrozenCube said:


> Still Dark Souls .__.


Bless your soul.


----------



## Stoja

Fary Cry 3 & AOE III.

And some CS every now and then


----------



## arnie

I can't get into games anymore. I just don't care for some reason. The only thing I'm excited about is the new God of War game.


----------



## BeTrueToYourself

I have never played god of war and probably never will unless it comes to the xbox! 

I'm currently between Far Cry 3 and a little bit of CS GO.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

So damn beautiful :mushy


----------



## creasy

Still Dragon's Dogma. I just got the wyrm license. A lot of fun so far. I've been taking my time doing all the board quests and exploring, but I think I'll focus on the main more. One thing I don't like is the craft system, plus there's too many items that do pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Tibble

Persona 4 Golden on the vita and Persona 3 FES on my ps2 emulator =)


----------



## erasercrumbs

You know, Zombi U is the most underrated game I've played in a long, long time. It's like the harsh reviewers were playing a completely different game than me.


----------



## Nekomata

Pokémon Black 2
Pokémon Dream Radar~


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

erasercrumbs said:


> You know, Zombi U is the most underrated game I've played in a long, long time. It's like the harsh reviewers were playing a completely different game than me.


I felt the same way about Resident Evil 6, but hey, it's just how reviewers are, so I've learned not to let it bother me. I've seen ZombiU gameplay and it certainly does not look like a bad game at all.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I finally decided to give Demon's Souls a try. I only played for an hour today, but I'm honestly not sure what to think. The game seems to get its difficulty more from the somewhat tedious nature of it than from actual challenge. The only reason I die so much is because it's hard to control what I'm doing. It's not really all that fun to me so far, and that's not because of the difficulty, but more because of how uninspired it feels. Of course, those are just first impressions, so I'm not just going to give up on it immediately. Maybe there is just something I am missing.


----------



## Tez

Diablo III =s


----------



## erasercrumbs

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I felt the same way about Resident Evil 6, but hey, it's just how reviewers are, so I've learned not to let it bother me. I've seen ZombiU gameplay and it certainly does not look like a bad game at all.


Coincidentally, ZombiU gets dumped on for being _too_ survival horror-y, but Resident Evil 6 gets the same treatment for not being survival horror-y _enough_. Apparently, there's a happy medium between the two, and everything else is detritus.


----------



## minimized

If anyone has ever played Zero Hour: Virtue's Last Reward... holy ****.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

SWTOR. I've still got those Half-Life 2 Episodes that need completing, but can't really be bothered atm.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I must say that I'm not at all impressed by Demon's Souls. The only thing I've ever heard people praise about this game is its difficulty. What else does it have to offer? From what I'm seeing, nothing. Everything about this game just feels dull and not fun. I'm dying constantly, but I'm not motivated to keep trying, like I would be if I was playing Zelda II or Castlevania III. It honestly feels like a very average game that's just super difficult for no reason.

Maybe it's just not my kind of game. I'll admit that. I do appreciate difficulty in games, but there has to be other things about it that draw me into it too. I was motivated to continue trying to beat Castlevania because I liked the music and gameplay. That motivated me enough to find ways to overcome the difficulty. I played the special edition of Devil May Cry 3 on hard mode with the original settings because I wanted to see if I could overcome the original conditions. With Demon's Souls, I'm just bored.

No offense to people who love the game. I'm just not seeing the appeal.


----------



## creasy

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I must say that I'm not at all impressed by Demon's Souls. The only thing I've ever heard people praise about this game is its difficulty. What else does it have to offer? From what I'm seeing, nothing. Everything about this game just feels dull and not fun. *I'm dying constantly,* but I'm not motivated to keep trying, like I would be if I was playing Zelda II or Castlevania III. It honestly feels like a very average game that's just super difficult for no reason.
> 
> Maybe it's just not my kind of game. I'll admit that. I do appreciate difficulty in games, but there has to be other things about it that draw me into it too. I was motivated to continue trying to beat Castlevania because I liked the music and gameplay. That motivated me enough to find ways to overcome the difficulty. I played the special edition of Devil May Cry 3 on hard mode with the original settings because I wanted to see if I could overcome the original conditions. With Demon's Souls, I'm just bored.
> 
> No offense to people who love the game. I'm just not seeing the appeal.


That's probably why you don't like it. I didn't like the game at first until I learned how to be good at it.

The story is barebones and the art style can be interpreted as dull, but I'm surprised you're not impressed with the multiplayer or combat physics. True, the difficulty is the biggest draw for most, but it's a fair difficulty that forces players to learn the system and cooperate with each other.

If you haven't gotten out of Boletaria and opened up the other worlds, I suggest doing so before dropping it.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

creasy said:


> That's probably why you don't like it. I didn't like the game at first until I learned how to be good at it.
> 
> The story is barebones and the art style can be interpreted as dull, but I'm surprised you're not impressed with the multiplayer or combat physics. True, the difficulty is the biggest draw for most, but it's a fair difficulty that forces players to learn the system and cooperate with each other.
> 
> If you haven't gotten out of Boletaria and opened up the other worlds, I suggest doing so before dropping it.


I really don't care about the multiplayer portion to be honest, and I find the combat dull. Like I said, it's probably just not my kind of game. I've died constantly in other difficult games, yet I found the motivation to continue playing because I found the game mechanics fun. I don't find anything fun about this game. It's just slow and boring to me. Because of that, I have no motivation to continue playing.

I read a review that I think sums up the difficulty of this game nicely. Other difficult games are like learning how to chop down a tree with an axe. It's difficult, but it forces you to learn how to get stronger and work with the axe to cut down the tree effectively. When you learn how to do so, you feel rewarded and accomplished.

With this game, it's like trying to cut down a tree with a butter knife while blind folded. It's challenging, but it's a completely arbitrary restriction that doesn't encourage any kind of growth or skill building. It's just making you do something tedious for no reason. That's just the way that I feel this game presents itself. Even when I did start to learn how to deal with enemies more effectively, I still wasn't having fun with it.

I guess I'm just not impressed by a lot of games today, even some of the more obscure and praised ones. In any case, I may return to the game sometime in the future, but right now, I just find it to be pretty underwhelming.


----------



## creasy

CrimsonTrigger said:


> "Other difficult games are like learning how to chop down a tree with an axe. It's difficult, but it forces you to learn how to get stronger and work with the axe to cut down the tree effectively. When you learn how to do so, you feel rewarded and accomplished.
> 
> With this game, it's like trying to cut down a tree with a butter knife while blind folded. It's challenging, but it's a completely arbitrary restriction that doesn't encourage any kind of growth or skill building. It's just making you do something tedious for no reason."


I've heard this garbage before. He might as well be saying "WAAAHHHH THE GAME SUCKS CAUSE EVERYTHING KILLS ME AND I CAN'T MINDLESSLY MASH BUTTONS TO WIN WAAAHHHH", because that's what really happened when he played it for half an hour, at the most.

And LOL at "the game doesn't encourage skill building". I guess rolling through enemy attacks, parrying and riposting attacks, chain backstabs, managing your stamina gauge, managing your stat allocation, using items to distract enemies, none of these things require any skill or study of the game.

Not liking it because of the combat pace, or lack of story or the art design is valid and understandable, but factually wrong statements such as this are the sign of someone who simply failed to understand any of the mechanics.

Also, the multiplayer is the core of the game. It was designed around it. If you have no interest in that you probably won't have any interest in the series at all regardless.


----------



## 0lly

I've become addicted to Civ 5. Trying out different mods on it. Also been playing Amnesia.


----------



## AngelClare

creasy said:


> I've heard this garbage before. He might as well be saying "WAAAHHHH THE GAME SUCKS CAUSE EVERYTHING KILLS ME AND I CAN'T MINDLESSLY MASH BUTTONS TO WIN WAAAHHHH", because that's what really happened when he played it for half an hour, at the most.
> 
> And LOL at "the game doesn't encourage skill building". I guess rolling through enemy attacks, parrying and riposting attacks, chain backstabs, managing your stamina gauge, managing your stat allocation, using items to distract enemies, none of these things require any skill or study of the game.
> 
> Not liking it because of the combat pace, or lack of story or the art design is valid and understandable, but factually wrong statements such as this are the sign of someone who simply failed to understand any of the mechanics.
> 
> Also, the multiplayer is the core of the game. It was designed around it. If you have no interest in that you probably won't have any interest in the series at all regardless.


Your description makes me want to play it.

I've learned (from metacritic) that no matter how good a game is there is someone who hates it.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

creasy said:


> I've heard this garbage before. He might as well be saying "WAAAHHHH THE GAME SUCKS CAUSE EVERYTHING KILLS ME AND I CAN'T MINDLESSLY MASH BUTTONS TO WIN WAAAHHHH", because that's what really happened when he played it for half an hour, at the most.
> 
> And LOL at "the game doesn't encourage skill building". I guess rolling through enemy attacks, parrying and riposting attacks, chain backstabs, managing your stamina gauge, managing your stat allocation, using items to distract enemies, none of these things require any skill or study of the game.
> 
> Not liking it because of the combat pace, or lack of story or the art design is valid and understandable, but factually wrong statements such as this are the sign of someone who simply failed to understand any of the mechanics.
> 
> Also, the multiplayer is the core of the game. It was designed around it. If you have no interest in that you probably won't have any interest in the series at all regardless.


No offense, but you seriously sound like all of the other elitists I've encountered who rave about this game and act proud of themselves just because they stuck with it. I'm sorry, but why do some people (not saying this is you exactly) feel the need to trash people and call them casuals just because they didn't like this game?

I'm sorry, but I seriously don't think I've learned a damn thing playing this game. Of course that complaint was exaggerating. It does force you to learn how to do certain things on your own, which I did figure out. But even after I did figure those moves out, the game was still dull to me. They could have made this game so much easier with tutorials all over the place and I still couldn't stand playing it.

Like I said, it isn't the difficulty. The game honestly doesn't even seem that difficult. It's just how tedious and boring the game feels, to me at least. I'd imagine this game is probably more polarizing than people like to think. I certainly could stick with the game, but I doubt I would ever enjoy it, so instead, I'm just going to put it down and move on to something else.

And as for the multiplayer thing, personally, I hate games like that. I've always been a solo player, so I don't want to depend on the help of others to get through a game.


----------



## Abenthy

Dead Space 2

I've enjoyed this game so far. I can really only stand playing it for a few hours at a time. I suppose the tension gets to me. The strategic membership is fun as always. I like the new raptor-like zombies, or whatever they're called. The new zombies add much needed variety. I've really enjoyed the level designs. I've especially enjoyed the boss battles and sequences where Issac is rocketing through space. Fantastic. The cheap scares get a bit old though. 

Dishonored

Fantastic game. It reminds me of the thief games. I enjoyed the setting, the powers, and, as predictable as the story is, I didn't mind it. I especially enjoyed how dark and bleak it was. Most importantly, it's a lot of fun. Seriously, this is one of the funnest games I've played in a while. 

Bioshock

I originally played this on console. That was a mistake. It's much better on PC. It's much easier to make good use of the various powers on the PC version, and aiming is obviously easier and more satisfying.

Uncharted 3

As awesome as the graphics are, and as much as I appreciated the set-piece action sequences, I found this game a bit lackluster compared to uncharted 2. It didn't have the same charm, the villians weren't as memorable or fun, and the banter fell flat. I also found the pirate part of the game to be somewhat pointless. Other than that, it had some interesting game play, some of the puzzles were interesting and required a little thought ( as opposed to, say, dead space 2), and the graphics are amazing.


----------



## creasy

CrimsonTrigger said:


> No offense, but you seriously sound like all of the other elitists I've encountered who rave about this game and act proud of themselves just because they stuck with it.* I'm sorry, but why do some people (not saying this is you exactly) feel the need to trash people and call them casuals just because they didn't like this game? *
> 
> *I'm sorry, but I seriously don't think I've learned a damn thing playing this game. Of course that complaint was exaggerating. It does force you to learn how to do certain things on your own, which I did figure out.* But even after I did figure those moves out, the game was still dull to me. They could have made this game so much easier with tutorials all over the place and I still couldn't stand playing it.
> 
> *Like I said, it isn't the difficulty. The game honestly doesn't even seem that difficult. *It's just how tedious and boring the game feels, to me at least. I'd imagine this game is probably more polarizing than people like to think. I certainly could stick with the game, but I doubt I would ever enjoy it, so instead, I'm just going to put it down and move on to something else.
> 
> And as for the multiplayer thing, personally, I hate games like that. I've always been a solo player, so I don't want to depend on the help of others to get through a game.


Just to be clear, I was responding to the reviewer you quoted, not you.

That is an annoying attitude. But like I said, if someone doesn't find a game fun or compelling for whatever reason, there's no problem with that. Everyone has different tastes, and DeS certainly isn't fast-paced, flashy or engaging. What I take issue with is that, with this series in particular, I've heard so many people talk about it being "impossibly hard" and "it doesn't explain anything", both of which are blatantly untrue, and anyone who's played even half way through it can tell you that. Getting frustrated is fine. Giving up because of the difficulty is fine. But it's irresponsible with ANY game to then grasp for straws as to why the game is poorly designed and write an uninformed review about it.

I'm don't understand why you say you learned nothing yet literally in the next sentence say you did learn things.

It really isn't. Like most "difficult" games, it's more about memorization than anything. Some people do have an elitist attitude when it comes to this stuff, and it's laughable. Only fighting game pros have somewhat of an excuse to feel that way imo.


----------



## creasy

BlackWinterBeauty said:


> Alright, so you liked the game. He didn't. Is there really a need to trash talk like this? I mean come on, you can give your opinion of the game, but don't be so damn rude. Different people have different things they look for in games. Deal with it.


Who are you? Was I talking to you?

If you'd took to time to comprehend what I'd written, you'd have realized I wasn't "trash talking" CrimsonTrigger, in fact I wasn't even responding to him except for the last paragraph. And it's none of your business anyway.

So why don't you take your own advice, "deal with it", and put me on your ignore list so you don't have to read my posts and hopefully won't pester me any more in the future.


----------



## andy7

Im playing Forza Horizon currently and I gotta tell you: Im loving it! LOL. No but seriously its a great open world racing game. If somebody likes racing games I recommend you buy it. You wont be dissapointed.


----------



## JCamy

Been steadily playing through ME1 for the first time and its a bit of a bugy mess at times.



arnie said:


> *I can't get into games anymore. I just don't care for some reason.* The only thing I'm excited about is the new God of War game.


Recently, I'm starting to feel this way. Though after 17 years, Naughty Dog games still draw me back in, been looking up The Last Of Us and all of a sudden I'm on my PS3 everyday


----------



## Fledgling

The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword. Final Fantasy VIII on the side.

I have such a bad habit of postponing things when I could have finished the former a year ago.


----------



## Spineshark

Path of Exile
Dota 2
Half-life 2 Episode 1-2


----------



## papaSmurf

Anarchy Reigns finally came out in the US, so I'll be playing that for the foreseeable future. It's amazing and only $30 and y'all should buy it on PS3 so we can play against each other.


----------



## drganon

Minecraft. I need to make one of my houses more spider proof.


----------



## 0lly

Oh lord have mercy I'm addicted to Civilization 5. I have substituted sleep for playing Civ.


----------



## Revenwyn

Finally got to level 90 in World of Warcraft... I can quit happy now.


----------



## Wingman01

Skyrim
Farcry3
Minecraft I tend to delete my worlds because I'm never happy with what I build.


----------



## creasy

I've been messing around with the GoW: Ascension multi beta. It's okay...team ctf is fun, I don't like the deathmatch too much. It's annoying how the characters are so small. When there's three or more guys all grouped together button mashing I can't tell where I am or what I'm doing sometimes.


----------



## Stoja

Anyone else here who still plays CS 1.6?


----------



## TwinReprise

Currently playing Corpse Party (can't wait for Book of Shadows) and Borderlands 2 on the side.


----------



## Monotony

Oblivion got bored of skyrim waiting for the damn DLC to finally release.


----------



## Bluemonster

Torchlight 2
Zenonia 5 
So tempting to get Tekken Tag 2, but I shall resist!!


----------



## Wingman01

I really would like to get back into FSX again and try to fly online on VATSIM. I need a couple of months of practice to get back into it though. I did just purchase the IFLY737 but haven't read or studied anything about flying it yet.


----------



## Winds

I have been playing FIFA 13 for the past week. After it first came out I was a little bored with it, but now that some of the top modders are starting to release their patches, I've gotten drawn back in.



0lly said:


> Oh lord have mercy I'm addicted to Civilization 5. I have substituted sleep for playing Civ.


Gods & Kings is amazing. Which reminds me I might have to pick up the battle I have with Gandhi and Montezuma. I ended up near them, and they settle every single piece of land around. The A.I acts so erratic with both of them.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I kind of want to give Klonoa on PSN a try. But right now I don't really feel like buying new games. Trying to cut back on my spending this year because I have to save money.


----------



## Aerblade

A friend sent me a copy of Harvest Moon: Back to nature  Such a sweet game!


----------



## erasercrumbs

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I kind of want to give Klonoa on PSN a try. But right now I don't really feel like buying new games. Trying to cut back on my spending this year because I have to save money.


If you've not played Klonoa before, here's my two cents: Klonoa feels somewhat similar to Kirby. You can grab enemies, toss them, or discard them in mid-jump to reach new heights. The levels themselves are slightly more puzzle-oriented than in similar platform games.


----------



## Glue

Xenosaga 2
Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga


----------



## Tibble

Diablo 3 on hardcore
League of Legends
Magic the Gathering 2013


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I've been playing a ton of Chrono Trigger DS over the week. I forgot just how awesome this game really is. I first played it in high school on an emulator and I didn't really get into it as much. I think it's because the game is just too easy and most of the strategy in the battles just mainly involves techs. But then again, Mario RPG games are the same way, and I've always enjoyed those too. 

It's just one of those rare games where mostly everything is done right. It's hard to explain why that is. Everything just fits together perfectly.


----------



## hellinnorway

Myst. Love old school puzzle games.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

papaSmurf said:


> Anarchy Reigns finally came out in the US, so I'll be playing that for the foreseeable future. It's amazing and only $30 and y'all should buy it on PS3 so we can play against each other.


what's the gameplay like?


----------



## papaSmurf

NeedleInTheHay said:


> what's the gameplay like?


Well, it's kind of like Smash Bros, but crazier and in 3d and with up to 16 players. It's wonderful:


----------



## rymo

SC2: Heart of the Swarm beta
Farcry 3


----------



## Nekomata

Pokemon Black 2.

Been playing it non-stop since October~ xD


----------



## flamingwind

mega man 9 on stand by I have

dishonored: not that interested in the game to be honest
assassin's creed 3: zzzzzzz
maga man 10: I want to finish 9 first
Deus ex: human revolution: I just can't get into it for some reason
Darksider: currently downloading
Demon's soul: can't get into it
sly 3: I forgot I have the game, I'll get into it


----------



## NoHeart

Guild Wars 2 and ONLY Guild Wars 2.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Played through L.A. Noire recently. I enjoy the setting and the game has some cool ideas, but none of them feel like they were executed that well. The interrogation system is particularly janky. I don't regret spending my time playing it, but I might see what kind of pocket change I can get from trading it in as I don't feel compelled to keep it in my collection now that I've beaten it.

I've also played bits an pieces of other single player games, but most of my gaming time has been monopolized by fighting games as of late.


----------



## creasy

Dust 514 beta. It's pretty barebones and looks like crap, but kinda addictive.


----------



## AxeDroid

Yu-gi-oh! Bam


----------



## Roxas

League of Legends!


----------



## Blueblur

Pokemom Black and Black 2
All three Mass Effect games
Assassin's Creed III


----------



## metrokid

Far Cry 3. Game of the year, in my opinion.


----------



## Backwards

I've been playing Darksouls a lot lately, I'm halfway through NG+. I also beat Mass Effect 1+2 after Christmas(didn't get 3 unfortunately). I'm planning on playing Bioshock and DmC 4 after I get 100% completion.


----------



## Grey13

Backwards said:


> I've been playing Darksouls a lot lately, I'm halfway through NG+. I also beat Mass Effect 1+2 after Christmas(didn't get 3 unfortunately). I'm planning on playing Bioshock and DmC 4 after I get 100% completion.


got the platinum for dark souls yesterday and its so worth it, now im playing Dishonored and Naruto UNS Generations


----------



## Luvere

I'm playing Euro Truck Sim 2 and LEGO Lord of the Rings.


----------



## chris11757

Spending my Friday night alone replaying Uncharted 2, which is my favorite game of all time. May go night sledding in a few hours since we have had a few inches of snow here but more than likely not.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I got a random urge to play Final Fantasy X again. I'm not really doing anything particular, aside from grinding a ton in the early portions of the game. I must have spent two hours or so killing sin scales. Now I just made one of the easiest games I've ever played even easier, haha.


----------



## Vexedex

Far Cry 3
Borderlands 2


----------



## Joe

999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors. Will buy Virtues last reward soon after probably.


----------



## Mr X

Guild Wars 2


----------



## GarySeven

I play Tropico 4 and Icewind Dale 2.


----------



## ufc

I've been playing Assassins Creed 3 on Wii U. I haven't had much time to play, but I have a lot of fun playing it whenever I get the chance to play.


----------



## Charmander

The Godfather. Plays a little like GTA.


----------



## KaoJ

WoW and Battlefield 3.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Charmander said:


> The Godfather. Plays a little like GTA.


I actually liked it more than GTA. A _lot_ more, actually. The added RPG elements were like catnip to me. Seriously underrated classic. The Wii version was one of the few instances of a multi-platform game actually being noticeably more fun on the Wii, so bonus points.

The Godfather II was pretty fun too, but nowhere near as solid as the original game. It had a lot of really original ideas that just weren't implemented very well. I loved that you could assemble any team of specialists you wanted and dispatch guys to guard your businesses from invaders, but the story was completely irreverent to the source material (even more so than the original game), the upgrades were goofy-looking, and it was generally just really glitchy.


----------



## Charmander

erasercrumbs said:


> I actually liked it more than GTA. A _lot_ more, actually. The added RPG elements were like catnip to me. Seriously underrated classic. The Wii version was one of the few instances of a multi-platform game actually being noticeably more fun on the Wii, so bonus points.


It's funny, I prefer it to Gta too, the older ones at least.


----------



## ufc

Godfather 1 was epic! The second game however...... : /


----------



## Joe

Finished 999: 9 rooms, 9 persons, 9 doors. First game I cried a little bit at, true ending kept me on edge but so many things are left unanswered, will get virtues last reward soon but when I get round to finishing that I'll be begging for the finale. I'm guessing there are plenty more ds games out there that I'd love but aren't popular so never heard of (I only heard of 999 from virtues last reward demo on eshop).


----------



## creasy

Going through NG+ in Dragon's Dogma. I love this game. Hopefully it'll last me until MGR comes out.


----------



## Stradivari

playing Hitman Absolution, AC3, Minecraft and might start to play LoL. Hitman and AC3 are ok at best but when you pull off something really sneaky or smart in hitman it's a pretty satisfying feeling. i feel like AC has been going downhill though, there's no appeal anymore I find so i don't think I'll be getting the next one


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_Warcraft III reign of chaos 
Counter strike 1.6
and The Battle for Middle-earth II sometimes
_


----------



## Dr Akula

I've been playing Final Fantasy 13-2 recently. I took a break and played through The Unfinished Swan yesterday. Also I've been playing Resident Evil 6 through online co-op whenever my friend and me get the chance to play together.

FF13-2 has been pretty good so far but I keep getting stuck, not knowing where to go. All the different timelines gets so confusing.

The Unfinished Swan was a mixed bag. On one hand the art direction is some of the best I've ever seen in a game, but the gameplay, while somewhat original, is not really that fun. 

RE6 is not the direction where I wanted the franchise to head. There's way too much action and explosions and very little actual horror. I was hoping for something more akin to RE4 which is one of my favorite games of all time.


----------



## arnie

Just re-installed the Sims 3. Took me a full 2 hours to do. :no


----------



## living dead man

i like to play billiards online with strangers.
gamezer


----------



## Rixy

*Mass Effect*

Behold, Theodore Sheperd! The biggest intergalactic badass there is. He proudly fronts a handlebar mustache in the most emphatic fashion, and he isn't shy to flaunt his intimidatingly large chin that would make even Bruce Campbell jealous.

So basically I'm RPing as Han Solo/Mal Reynolds and putting everyone down whenever I want. However, I still make sure to do the decent thing at the end of the day. I'm wondering who to fraternize with on my Normandy. Ash is a choice I guess but she's kind of...err.....racist. :sus


----------



## Luvere

I'm playing Sleeping Dogs. The focus on melee combat over ranged combat is a nice change from similar games, which I usually find boring.



arnie said:


> Just re-installed the Sims 3. Took me a full 2 hours to do. :no


I've always wanted that game but it costs about $500 with all the dlc. I just can't play a game without the dlc.


----------



## arnie

Luvere said:


> I'm playing Sleeping Dogs. The focus on melee combat over ranged combat is a nice change from similar games, which I usually find boring.
> 
> I've always wanted that game but it costs about $500 with all the dlc. I just can't play a game without the dlc.


torrents


----------



## Luvere

arnie said:


> torrents


I'd never steal a game that I could buy. I've done some work on games and I know what it's like to have your work stolen. The only time I would ever consider doing that is if a game is region locked.


----------



## nervousgiraffe

I just beat metal gear solid 4 for I think the 6th or 7th time.


----------



## Xtraneous

Trying out Skyrim late as **** but whatever.


----------



## erasercrumbs

We really need a support group for those of us that endured The Walking Dead. It goes without saying that it's a wonderful game, but as an experience, it left me feeling utterly dismal, which was the designer's intention, I suppose.


----------



## creasy

L.A. Noire. The presentation, concept, story, atmosphere, attention to detail in the environment, graphics, all that stuff is terrific. The facial animation in particular is phenomenal.

It's a great idea, very ambitious and innovative in some ways, but...there's some things that really aren't executed well, and I can hardly call it a game. It's cool that you can drive around an authentic recreation of 1940's Los Angeles, but you're punished for doing so. Why? It makes sense narratively that you shouldn't be causing any destruction or casualties as a cop, but does avoiding any collateral damage make for fun gameplay? The intuition points might as well be cheat points, showing you all the clues, giving you the right answers during an interrogation. You can just choose to not use them, but what other reward is there for abiding by the rules set forth in the game? And the constant pop up tips in the corner...ugh. They can be helpful _sometimes_, but it really breaks the immersion and makes the player feel stupid.

I like it for what it is, but I can see it being better as a TV miniseries.


----------



## Luvere

erasercrumbs said:


> We really need a support group for those of us that endured The Walking Dead. It goes without saying that it's a wonderful game, but as an experience, it left me feeling utterly dismal, which was the designer's intention, I suppose.


I really enjoyed that game. The only thing I didn't really like was that everything turns out the same no matter what choices you make.



creasy said:


> The facial animation in particular is phenomenal.


Did you see the video on how the facial animation was done? I'll put it here for anyone who's interested.


----------



## Tez

Diablo III


----------



## MN8

Mother2


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I decided to bite and just download the massive Metal Gear Rising demo. Hopefully my parents don't b***h at me using up their bandwidth. 

I don't have any concrete thoughts right now because I haven't played the whole thing, and I was in a stressed, half dead state while I was playing anyways, so I found it hard. Farthest I got was the Crying Wolf thing where I was basically forced to learn how to parry, but it killed me naturally. I'm not totally sure if I like it or not. I have to play some more, but I did get glitched into an abyss, so hopefully they fix that in the retail release.


----------



## SurfinDead

Been playing a lot of Sven Co-Op lately. I missed the boat when I was younger on it, but luckily I have a friend who played it back then and brought it up one day. So yeah, a lot of Sven Co-Op.

Beyond that, I've been trying to force myself to play through Silent Hill 2 (picked up the xbox version "Restless Dreams" for like 8 bucks at a local game store) But, I'm in the apartments, I just saw Pyramid Head, and I'm terrified, like always.

I regularly play Skyrim, L4D2, Killing Floor, and Company of Heroes though, so I can always say I'm playing those four games.


----------



## Luvere

I was playing Drakensang but I stopped to try out Arctic Combat. There are only two snowy maps and the desert maps seem to be the most popular. So epic fail on the name. It's a decent game tho. Plus it has the FN P90, G36C, and a Colt M1911 so it would be hard not to like the game.


----------



## M90

I just began playing Ni No Kuni. Amazing graphics/artstyle.


----------



## Joe

Spec ops the line. Got it when it was 75% off since plyed demo ages ago, even better than I remembered.


----------



## monotonous

pes06


----------



## matmad94

batbman-arkham city
okami
resident evil 6


----------



## erasercrumbs

M90 said:


> I just began playing Ni No Kuni. Amazing graphics/artstyle.


Aside from the admittedly gorgeous visuals, how do you like it thus far? The only console JRPG I've liked this generation was Xenoblade Chronicles--stuff like Final Fantasy XIII, Eternal Sonata, and Hyperdimension Neptunia really left me cold. How does No No Kuni stack up?


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Working my way toward horrible joint problems by spending way too much time playing fighting games.


----------



## TwinReprise

Playing Corpse Party: Book of Shadows, and Dark Souls again. Very interested in Ni No Kuni though.


----------



## scooby

Slowly replaying my way through Twilight Princess.


----------



## Nightwalker12

Replaying through Fallout 3 and Halo 4 when I'm in the mood for online play.


----------



## azureyoshi

[redacted]


----------



## VicViper

Been playing the heck out of Persona 4: Golden, 200+ hours in under a week. Got a PS Vita more or less just for it and still don't consider it a penny wasted.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I'm playing this 






Really crazy how the simplest game I've played this gen is also the most fun I've had with any game released this gen.


----------



## creasy

Uncharted. I played this when it first came out and didn't think much of it. I'm liking it quite a bit now though. Better than I remember.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Since Final Fantasy games have gone on sale on PSN, it looks like I'll finally have the opportunity to play Final Fantasy VII, which remains the only main series Final Fantasy game I haven't played. I doubt I'll be wowed by it like some people were back then because the appeal is sort of lost on me at this point, but at least I can look at the game objectively and finally say that I've played all of the Final Fantasy games. 

Other than that, I think I may also give one of the Tomb Raider games a try, a series I've never played before.


----------



## Icestorm

Playing through Ni No Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch at the moment. It's amazing so far. :boogie


----------



## Mur

Pokemon Crystal


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I tried out the Etrian Odyssey IV demo that just recently came out. Surprisingly, I enjoyed it a lot more than I thought I would. I'm not a huge fan of first-person navigation RPGs, but this one seems to strike a good balance of old and new for me. I made a party of all girls naturally :b

I'm even considering picking this game up when I get more money. I liked it that much. Thank God for Atlas.


----------



## dead24

Transformers: Fall of Cybertron. Jazz's vehicle transformation is awesome.


----------



## Parcius

The Sims 3 seasons


----------



## Things Unsaid

Pokemon Pinball is consuming my weekend.

GET. IN. THE DITTO HOLE.


----------



## minddrips

im playing LoL on a smurf account U_U


----------



## Pesten

Sins of a Solar Empire


----------



## erasercrumbs

Things Unsaid said:


> Pokemon Pinball is consuming my weekend.
> 
> GET. IN. THE DITTO HOLE.


Is that the old one with the rumbly hunchback attached to the top of the cartridge? I always wanted to catch a ghost pokemon in that game, but I stink at pinball so my dreams went unfulfilled.


----------



## Things Unsaid

erasercrumbs said:


> Is that the old one with the rumbly hunchback attached to the top of the cartridge? I always wanted to catch a ghost pokemon in that game, but I stink at pinball so my dreams when unfulfilled.


Yep.

I think Blue board is easier than Red, though, if you ever pick it up again. The Slowpoke/Cloyster EVO/GET activators are right next to each other and your ball gets sucked in if it's nearby, which is a lot better than Ditto/Bellsprout.


----------



## creasy

Double Dragon Neon. Dat 80's nostalgia. Such an awesome game.


----------



## MindOverMood

Phantasy Star 4


----------



## Tibble

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Since Final Fantasy games have gone on sale on PSN, it looks like I'll finally have the opportunity to play Final Fantasy VII, which remains the only main series Final Fantasy game I haven't played. I doubt I'll be wowed by it like some people were back then because the appeal is sort of lost on me at this point, but at least I can look at the game objectively and finally say that I've played all of the Final Fantasy games.
> 
> Other than that, I think I may also give one of the Tomb Raider games a try, a series I've never played before.


Haven't played!?? Oh man, VII is life changing. Well, for me it was anyways. Great characters, epic storyline, and the music!


----------



## Tibble

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I tried out the Etrian Odyssey IV demo that just recently came out. Surprisingly, I enjoyed it a lot more than I thought I would. I'm not a huge fan of first-person navigation RPGs, but this one seems to strike a good balance of old and new for me. I made a party of all girls naturally :b
> 
> I'm even considering picking this game up when I get more money. I liked it that much. Thank God for Atlas.


Oooh, I'm gonna download it too! I'm not a big fan of first person navigations either, but this looks pretty fun. I like all the different classes you can choose from. And Atlas never fails to disappoint. 

EDIT: This game is so much fun! I put two Fortress classes in my front line, along with a Nightseeker. And I have a Medic and Runemaster in the back. I love how you can draw out your own map, this is a great feature. The beginning stage is like a maze, so the map will come in handy ^^. It was a bad idea trying to fight the baboon in the beginning lol, he raped my entire party. I'm new to this series, but I will probably buy this game


----------



## Mur

Dragon Quest 6 DS, I'm at the point where I have to fight Jamirus


----------



## Paper Samurai

Notus said:


> Dragon Quest 6 DS, I'm at the point where I have to fight Jamirus


Old School RPG's ftw :yes

As for myself, I'm playing Shining Force 2.


----------



## Mur

Paper Samurai said:


> *Old School RPG's ftw* :yes
> 
> As for myself, I'm playing Shining Force 2.


Definitely :yes
A buddy of mine keeps telling me good things about the Shining Force games I think it's going to be the next game series I play after I beat DQ6.


----------



## s12345

The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion.


----------



## Paragon

Nothing! I'm out of touch. Argh.

Didn't finish Xcom, and have Strike Suit Zero to play. And Dishonored. Hmm.

I'm not even sure what's coming out this year.


----------



## hl9879

I'm playing battle realms at the moment.I think I've had it for 10 years but i keep coming back to it often.I'm also playing fallout 3 and skyrim.I love free roaming games.I'm also thinking of playing guild wars 2.Does anyone else play it? What do you think of it?


----------



## Implicate

Nothing at the moment, just eagerly awaiting the next beta weekend for Dungeons & Dragons Neverwinter.


----------



## renegade disaster

minecraft


----------



## Monotony

War Thunder


----------



## MCHB

Played through Aliens Colonial Marines. It was aight; the ending sucked, but c'mon...mindless violence! :boogie


----------



## Sanandreas818

Currently Assassins creed 3 is my most played game at the moment.


----------



## 0589471

The Legend of Dragoon


----------



## Ogrt48

Tales of Vesperia, Asura's Wrath and about to start Resident Evil 6. Star Ocean the Last Hope once I finish Vesperia soon.


----------



## Mur

Still playing DQ6, just wrapped up the Howsworth area and got the magic key. I also found my Advance Wars Days of Ruin cartridge the other day so I've been playing that as well.


----------



## Ogrt48

Just started Resident Evil 6. I'm about 5 hours in and hating it, it doesn't feel like a RE game AT ALL!


----------



## Dark Shines

Ogrt48 said:


> Just started Resident Evil 6. I'm about 5 hours in and hating it, it doesn't feel like a RE game AT ALL!


 After the poor reviews, I watched a play through of Leon's campaign on youtube with the intent to switch off and buy if I thought it was a game I could get into, at no point did it become that game.  I don't think a console RE has had any atmosphere at all since 4. I'm looking forward to Revelations HD later this year though, I haven't played it on the 3DS, but it looks classic.

I'm currently playing through the end of a handgun only run of Resi 4 HD on Normal, before I step it up to Professional(and get murdered, many, many times).


----------



## Ogrt48

Ya I'm glad it was only $20 bucks lol. I'm having a lot more fun with Asura's Wrath which I just got too.


----------



## Rhian

The Walking Dead by Telltale. 

I've heard a lot of good things about the story. I'm almost done, halfway through episode 4 now. Probably should've broke it up a bit more, playing each episode close together kind of makes all of the group dynamics a teensy bit annoying. (seriously Kenny/Ben, I hate you )


----------



## renegade disaster

i'd like to get into another great and addictive online fps. something like battlefield bc 2.


----------



## Sanctus

Dark Souls
Assassins Creed 3
War of the Roses
Chivalry
Mount and Blade Warband


----------



## creasy

Vanquish. This is what you call a game. How'd I pass this over?


----------



## Charmander

Far Cry 3


----------



## Jsin94

Final fantasy 7


----------



## Wreckless

Metal Gear Rising for Xbox 360 and Castlevania 1 for NES.
MGR is quite fun, heavy on the action and less on the stealth compared to MGS games.
Castlevania is very hard, but very rewarding at the same time.


----------



## KangalLover

bf 3 multiplayer and mass effect 3 on ps3


----------



## derpresion

Jsin94 said:


> Final fantasy 7


one of my favorite games so much

was playing minecraft but it gives me anxiety too lol, creepers literally scare me :|

was playing borderlands 2 (awasome awasome awasome!) but my system is too weak and freezes too often _T_T_

was playing rayman origins, at some point got stuck for life

idk what to play now :|


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

_Borderlands 2_

Hadn't played since the major Bee shield nerf and now I can't even damage Terramorphous with it equipped. There goes my whole reason for playing. Thanks GB. T_T


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Rhythm Tengoku :3






I love this series so much. And people say Nintendo doesn't make any original content anymore.


----------



## creasy

I might pick up MGR tonight and play it after finishing the challenges in Vanquish. After that I think I'll take a break from gaming for a couple of months. I'm starting to get burnt out again.


----------



## Icestorm

Just finished playing through Fahrenheit. I've been meaning to play through it ever since I fell in love with Heavy Rain. 

To be honest though, it really did not live up to my expectations. It started off amazing, and I loved the murder mystery elements it had in it. But then it took a crazy turn about half way through, and turned into some completely wacky unrealistic supernatural game. Meh. I kinda lost interest at that point, but I managed to finish it.

Overall, I guess it was alright, just not what I expected at all.

Now, what to play next...


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Black Dagger said:


> Just finished playing through Fahrenheit. I've been meaning to play through it ever since I fell in love with Heavy Rain.
> 
> To be honest though, it really did not live up to my expectations. It started off amazing, and I loved the murder mystery elements it had in it. But then it took a crazy turn about half way through, and turned into some completely wacky unrealistic supernatural game. Meh. I kinda lost interest at that point, but I managed to finish it.
> 
> Overall, I guess it was alright, just not what I expected at all.
> 
> Now, what to play next...


The final portions of that game are absolutely crazy and come out of nowhere. It actually ruined the game for me. The first half was definitely great.


----------



## lzzy

Stalker: Call of Pripyat!


----------



## KaoJ

CS:GO and WoW.


----------



## drawan

Manhunt


----------



## WhoDey85

"Crumbled like a **** cookie" Duke Nukem Forever Multiplayer. It never gets old shrink raying people and then stepping on them. Stomp kill!


----------



## changeme77

WhoDey85 said:


> "Crumbled like a **** cookie" Duke Nukem Forever Multiplayer. It never gets old shrink raying people and then stepping on them. Stomp kill!


Just got DNF. Bit late to the party. Duke3D was the first multiplayer game I played so had to get the new one.


----------



## renegade disaster

anyone bought the latest crysis? any good? can't afford it right now but wondering whether the online is actually decent.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Finally picked up Super Mario 3D Land. If I'd known it was as good as it is, I would have bought it a long time ago. If anything, it's critically underrated. The 3DS continues to impress me.


----------



## HeyJuliet

Love SC2!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I think I'm going to pick up Fire Emblem: Awakening. I was originally going to wait until it dropped in price a bit, but the massive amounts of praise I've seen are proving too difficult to resist. Of course, I was probably foolish to expect a sale in the first place.

I'm also considering buying the first 3 Etrian Odyssey games based on my great experience with the demo for the 4th game. Too bad all of this costs money, but I guess it's a hobby worth investing in.


----------



## eshng

HeyJuliet said:


> Love SC2!


woo a fellow SC2 player

HotS in 2 weeks!!!! :yay


----------



## papaSmurf

I've been playing and absolutely loving The Banner Saga: Factions. 

It's a free, multiplayer tactics game in the vein of Fire Emblem or XCOM, but with beautiful animation and an even greater focus on positioning and unique class abilities. Very much worth checking out on Steam if you're at all into strategy/tactics games.


----------



## rymo

Been playing Heart of the Swarm beta still. 2 more days and it's done, then we gotta wait till the game comes out on the 12th 

Tried the Crysis 3 beta, was not that blown away. Still playing Farcry 3. I never finished Limbo so I'm thinking about doing so soon.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I decided to try the Castlevania Mirror of Fate demo (so many of those lately). I'm not that huge into Castlevania. Only ones I played were the first 4, Aria of Sorrow and Lament of Innocence. I think this one is really good, sort of like a 2D Lament of Innocence. Frame rate isn't too great, but I found it controlled very well despite that. 

If I had the money, I'd probably buy this on release date, but I'll just wait for a price drop.


----------



## zonebox

I just finished Bioshock, and am now playing Skyrim. I know, I know -behind on the times. Most of my gaming for the past 7 years was World of Warcraft until I finally was burned out with the MMORpg genre entirely.

I have a lot to catch up on, any suggestions out there as to fun games?


----------



## Mur

Wrapping up DQ6, leveling up a bit more before I fight the bonus boss Dark Dream aka Nokturnus


----------



## Lyssia

Dungeon Keeper anyone?


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

I take back my remark on BL2. I bought the DLC season pass and been having a "blast."(REFERENCE!!!) Also I found my favorite gun from BL1 "Hellfire SMG" in BL2 after farming Scorch for a bit. What I find ironic is back when I first started playing, the bright blue and yellow gun I liked the most on the loading screen actually turned out to be the Hellfire. 

Two new titles I grabbed today: DmC and KH:3D

I'll admit I never played a Devil May Cry game before borrowing 4 from a friend last fall, but it felt really stiff for some reason coming from playing every God of War entry, since my friend made multiple jokes of GoW being a ripoff of DMC. But to the point, DmC feels much smoother and I love the control on swapping between your three main weapons. Also, that trailer suit-up scene was pretty great.

My 3DS has been horribly neglected in terms of actual 3DS titles, so this was a long time coming. KH:3D seems alright so far. I never got to play the PSP title since mine broke, but I can understand what's going on so far. Nice to meet Neku so early as I loved The World Ends With You. The Dream Eater pet bonding seems quirky enough and a unique way of learning new abilities for myself. Lock me in a room with something adorable and of course I'll want to bond with it. I named my first one Dooby, and no I'm not a smoker, it was just the first word that came to mind.


----------



## rymo

TrueAstralKnight said:


> I take back my remark on BL2. I bought the DLC season pass and been having a "blast."(REFERENCE!!!) Also I found my favorite gun from BL1 "Hellfire SMG" in BL2 after farming Scorch for a bit. What I find ironic is back when I first started playing, the bright blue and yellow gun I liked the most on the loading screen actually turned out to be the Hellfire.
> 
> Two new titles I grabbed today: DmC and KH:3D
> 
> I'll admit I never played a Devil May Cry game before borrowing 4 from a friend last fall, but it felt really stiff for some reason coming from playing every God of War entry, since my friend made multiple jokes of GoW being a ripoff of DMC. But to the point, DmC feels much smoother and I love the control on swapping between your three main weapons. Also, that trailer suit-up scene was pretty great.
> 
> My 3DS has been horribly neglected in terms of actual 3DS titles, so this was a long time coming. KH:3D seems alright so far. I never got to play the PSP title since mine broke, but I can understand what's going on so far. Nice to meet Neku so early as I loved The World Ends With You. The Dream Eater pet bonding seems quirky enough and a unique way of learning new abilities for myself. Lock me in a room with something adorable and of course I'll want to bond with it. I named my first one Dooby, and no I'm not a smoker, it was just the first word that came to mind.


I was very excited about Borderlands 2, bought it when it came out and even played it co-op with a friend...but it just bored the hell out of me. It became super, super repetitive and I must say I don't think I've ever lost interest in a game that quickly besides Diablo 3. I think I was nearly level 20 or so - does it actually get better after that or what?


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

rymo said:


> I was very excited about Borderlands 2, bought it when it came out and even played it co-op with a friend...but it just bored the hell out of me. It became super, super repetitive and I must say I don't think I've ever lost interest in a game that quickly besides Diablo 3. I think I was nearly level 20 or so - does it actually get better after that or what?


Yeah I thought it picked up pretty quick after the derailing the train mission. If you want some awesome gear, look up which farmable bosses drop which Legendary. Where you're at, you could farm Scorch for the Hellfire like I did.

Leveling up Goliath's is also a fun way to score some great loot and Eridium. The area with the train mission has a few Goliaths you can set off the leash, let them chase you to a varkid area and watch him go to town on all the weak bugs. Bring a slag gun to help weaken his target's for him as he levels up exponentially.
1 kill - Badass Goliath
2 more kills - Super Badass
3 more kills - ultimate badass
4 more kills - God-liath

God-liath's almost always drop a blue rarity loot with a good chance on a purple loot drop too.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I started playing Kirby Mass Attack. I always love games that uses a system's unique capabilities in a good way. Games like this just prove that the DS is one of the best gaming systems ever.

Besides that, I hope to get into the Etrian Odyssey series. Amazing how I had no interest in these games until I played the demo for IV. Just goes to show that a demo can make a big difference in swaying your opinion. That guy who said that demos cut your game sales by 50% forgot to add that _bad_ demos for _bad_ games can significantly reduce your sales.

So here's a rule all game developers should follow: If your game is good, make a demo and make it easily accessible. If your game is bad, make a better game.


----------



## Nekomata

Fate/Extra on the PSP.

I looooveeeeee it. It's so different from the anime Fate/stay night and I was looking for another good RPG to play on the PSP since I finished Trails in the Sky and loved it too. Archer <3 Kotomine is also awesome to stare at too. *ahem*


----------



## renegade disaster

shadow of the beast on the ste.

"poWRR UP!"


----------



## username4me

Assassin Creed and BlackOPS. I still need to finish Skyrim ==;


----------



## rymo

XCOM is ****ing fantastic.


----------



## AngelClare

Black Dagger said:


> Playing through Ni No Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch at the moment. It's amazing so far. :boogie


I don't like JRPG or Role Playing but this game interests me. I like the idea of exploring this anime world. I checked some reviews and people are saying it's amazing. How long is it?


----------



## minimized




----------



## NeuromorPhish

Cave Story

(The 8-bit themed music is especially nostalgia inducing.)


----------



## RyanE1991

been playing Aliens vs predator on xbox 360 before going onto aliens colonial marines which is actually supposed to be worse... much worse


----------



## Deimos

Far Cry 3, and BF3.


----------



## Tibble

Tomb Raider for PC..although it's having a lot of issues right now. Gonna wait for an update, it crashes a lot. Other than that, I'm really liking this game. The graphics are amazing and my computer handles it fine :3


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I finally managed to track down a copy of Fire Emblem (I wanted the actual cart and not a digital copy) at Futureshop. Good thing too because when I got home and checked, they were all out of stock. 

Why is there so much talking!? I love the game so far, but they talk too much.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Silent Hill 2 HD
It's supposed to be one of the best horror games ever.. 
But the puzzles are so damn irritating that it's not even scary :|


----------



## erasercrumbs

Fire Emblem for the 3DS. It's quite possibly the best Fire Emblem ever made, and that's saying something.


----------



## AceEmoKid

FFX. Still trying to max all character stats on the sphere grid and get all the secret Aeons (darnit Anima, where are you?!).


----------



## papaSmurf

erasercrumbs said:


> Fire Emblem for the 3DS. It's quite possibly the best Fire Emblem ever made, and that's saying something.


This game is going to force me to buy a 3DS eventually, the GBA Fire Emblem is one of my all-time favorite games.


----------



## erasercrumbs

papaSmurf said:


> This game is going to force me to buy a 3DS eventually, the GBA Fire Emblem is one of my all-time favorite games.


The thing about the newest Fire Emblem is that it irons out pretty much every problem anyone could possibly have with the series, save for some over-long cutscenes. You can even turn off permadeath if you want (though that kind of defeats the whole purpose of playing a Fire Emblem game, but hey, if it helps more people enjoy the game, more power to 'em). I'm a huge fan of the random skirmishes appearing on the map, a feature that was missing from the Wii Fire Emblem entries.

The only serious caveat I have with the game is a complete lack of Meg:










Terrible stats, but she was just so adorable and had such a likable character arc that I raised her up anyway.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

COD zombies. I'm not much of a gamer now.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Skyrim (again) and the Sims 3, will be playing the new Tomb Raider soon when I get it.


----------



## jk3456

playing and modding the crap out of skyrim


----------



## St3ph3n

Im playing Devil may cry right now
First time with the Hack and slash game play besides vindictus and stuff like that.
I love games though so if you want to chat about games send me a PM


----------



## Marakunda

I've recently been playing the **** out of Monster hunter freedom unite.
It's pretty fun actually! And also really challenging. I'm considering getting
Monster hunter 3 ultimate for the 3DS. It seems like a series I could really get into.


----------



## Marakunda

AceEmoKid said:


> FFX. Still trying to max all character stats on the sphere grid and get all the secret Aeons (darnit Anima, where are you?!).


Good luck with that. Getting all the celestial weapons is a pain. Especially Lulu's.

That lightning dodging minigame. :no


----------



## KangalLover

nothing right now but sunday my copy god of war arrives and i'm going to play it for atleast 20 hours in the first day!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Marakunda said:


> Good luck with that. Getting all the celestial weapons is a pain. Especially Lulu's.
> 
> That lightning dodging minigame. :no


I must be the only person in the world who finds that minigame easy. I've never had trouble with it. It's not like it matters because Lulu is almost useless post-game anyways.


----------



## Deimos

Super Mario 64


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

My experience with Fire Emblem Awakening has taught me that I am absolutely horrible at these kinds of games. Within the span of 6 chapters, I managed to get 5 people killed, and I'm playing on the classic mode. I reset only once due to a fluke, but I'm playing the game fairly. Funny enough, after one chapter where I accidentally got one person killed, I reset and this time, I got TWO people killed.


----------



## creasy

I finished Metal Gear Rising. One hell of a game. Even though it has it's flaws, like relatively shallow combat, bland level design and not being able to open a sub menu unless you're standing completely still, overall it was an incredibly fun and stylish thrill ride from start to finish. The boss battles are great, particularly the last boss was a such an over-the-top badass (in a good way) villian and hard as hell. I died like 30 times trying to beat that guy. I was playing on hard mode for my first run though. Awesome soundtrack, awesome cutscenes, awesome pacing, fun gameplay. The whole game just oozes cool. One of my favorites this gen I think.

This is now the best final boss music EVER:


----------



## Rhian

9 Hours, 9 Persons, 9 Doors.

I really like story-centric games, I've played this one for about an hour or two now and I'm kind of starting to regret looking for it. I heard good things about it and the reviews are all fairly decent.

I'm so bored.  They explain things in a really easy-to-understand way, then explain it all again, then about five more times. Not quickly either, it's huge paragraphs. Then all of the characters have to talk about it all over again. I got the whole root number thing the _first_ time they explained it and gave me a couple of easy puzzles for it. I don't need an additional thirty minutes of dialogue about it. 

I still have hope that it will get better! Maybe less info-dumpy and more puzzles? I don't see myself completing it more than once at this rate(hurray for watching additional endings on youtube!).


----------



## scooby

I've been splitting my time between Tomb Raider and Arma 3 the last couple days.


----------



## nml

Deimos said:


> Super Mario 64


aw man, what a delight that game was. so many memories


----------



## Mur

A variety of dreamcast games since my friend let me borrow his system for a bit (house of the dead 2, virtual on, project justice, power stone)


----------



## i just want luv

I am' about to get real geeky.


----------



## fatbuoy

camping for the 12th tiny shale spider in one week, Le Warcraft \o/


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I started playing Etrian Odyssey, the first one, after playing the demo for the 4th game. I enjoyed the demo so much that I bought all of em on amazon. I sure do hate wasting money on games, but oh well. 

It seems kind of hard because of the amount of damage the enemies are doing, even in the first stage. I'm trying to prioritize defense for my characters, which seems to be not helping much to mitigate the damage they are doing. So it feels like a game that requires you to either grind or leave the dungeon to heal, preventing a steady progression. Maybe it's intentionally designed that way, but I'm not complaining. I'm actually enjoying the game, and I did play NES RPGs like Final Fantasy and Dragon Warrior, so I'm kind of used to it. I bet there is some secret to the game mechanics that makes it easy to breeze through it without grinding. Maybe I'll discover it as I keep playing the game and learning how it works.

It's actually kind of funny that all of Atlus's games are pretty much the same thing, yet they're still enjoyable. I guess it proves that if you have a formula that works, there is no use in deviating from it just to please a vocal minority.


----------



## Xenos

Started Tomb Raider last night. Pretty cool so far. Haven't played a TR game since Tomb Raider II for the PS1.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Damn, I didn't think Etrian Odyssey would have THIS much grinding in it. I'm level 9 and still only on the second floor :b

But for some reason it's still enjoyable. Maybe not one of the best RPGs I've ever played, but a solid one for people who don't mind grinding.


----------



## rymo

Just finished the Heart of the Swarm campaign and my god it was one of the worst single player experiences I've ever encountered. As a Zerg player I was extremely disappointed by the fact that they handicap and babysit you so much that you're basically playing the game on autopilot. For example, you don't need to larva inject, your overlords automatically spawn out of harm's way, and they tell you exactly what to do at key points in each mission. Stupid stuff like, "Walk over here" when it's literally the only place you can walk. It's Blizzard trying to appeal to the masses; they are the Hollywood of gaming, simply assuming that people are too stupid in general to understand and therefore dumbing things down to get more people interested. Personally, between this and Diablo 3 I've lost a lot of respect for them.

Another thing, the only strategy you need in order to win is to mass up units and brute force the enemy, and this is on the hardest difficulty no less. Pathetically easy. Also, the story sucked *** and it became more like Dragonball Z than Starcraft about half way through. Literally one mission involves Kerrigan shooting a kamehameha at another guy's kamehameha and they are battling to see who's is more powerful. What. The. ****. Also, the game was absurdly short. Wings of Liberty was far superior, and I don't even play Terran.

Oh well, I bought it for the multiplayer anwyay so at least that's still good (except for the fact that late-game Zerg is completely underpowered against P and T).


----------



## Mur

Super Smash Bros Brawl, I think I'm going to take a break from rpgs for a while especially grind heavy rpgs.


----------



## KangalLover

god of war ascension


----------



## HilarityEnsues

Call of Cthulhu Dark Corners of the Earth


----------



## Kanon

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Damn, I didn't think Etrian Odyssey would have THIS much grinding in it. I'm level 9 and still only on the second floor :b
> 
> But for some reason it's still enjoyable. Maybe not one of the best RPGs I've ever played, but a solid one for people who don't mind grinding.


As much as I love Etrian Odyssey, I would never EVER replay it (unless with cheats) because of the sheer amount of time I spent playing it. I was thankful for it being on the DS so I could play whenever, wherever, but I wasted nearly 2 whole months just to reach the final floor of the labyrinth. Maybe I was being OCD with my map making or leveling of characters, but damn. Damn. Lolol, rant rant. In all fairness though, I love the series and have started save files on the 2nd and 3rd games (though I haven't touched it for a while since I'm still traumatized). For the record, I'm used to long games and grinding. I've played SMT Nocturne for over 400 hours, and over 200 hours for both FFX and X-2, but Etrian Odyssey.... /dies.

Anyway, currently playing Harvest Moon Tale of Two Towns. Just married Dirk after three game years and a bunch of scratch papers with marks on how many dates we've had and also animal treats. Will replay Persona 4 soon... after I decide to stop my grinding for Penance on FFX and/or playing Katamari and Dokapon Kingdom randomly.


----------



## creasy

Doom 3 BFG edition


----------



## False Protagonist

After almost a year of waiting, I am finally playing Telltale's The Walking Dead.


----------



## Lonely n Cold

Runescape. It's all I play. 8-16 hours daily. Atleast I'm completely maxed though. ;p


----------



## KangalLover

finished god of war ascention on 100% (platinum trophy). as a big god of war fan i'm dissapointed. it's not as good as god of war3. only graphics and boss fights has been improved.


----------



## Nitrogen

My friend persuaded me into playing Amnesia: Dark Descent.

Yeah... I can't even play it for 20 minutes straight without a break. I will probably never beat it, ever.


----------



## Charmander

Uncharted 3 again, trying to find everything I haven't found yet.


18andLife said:


> After almost a year of waiting, I am finally playing Telltale's The Walking Dead.


Are you making all the good decisions or the bad ones?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Cerberus said:


> That is what I'm doing. I think I'm enjoying modding it more than actually playing it so far.


I haven't tried modding Skyrim properly yet but I remember messing around with Oblivion and putting tiny Daedra everywhere. Then, thanks to the physics, accidentally killing a few unicorns as I placed them in less than perfect positions in the construction set and they fell from great heights in game :')


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Victini said:


> My friend persuaded me into playing Amnesia: Dark Descent.
> 
> Yeah... I can't even play it for 20 minutes straight without a break. I will probably never beat it, ever.


haha me either, I've still not completed it. I got all the way through the demo, bought the game and now I've played it a few times in 10 minute intervals. I couldn't play it at all last year since I was living alone >.> and forget that.


----------



## Icestorm

I just finished playing through To The Moon. And all I can say is wow... That has to be one of the best stories EVER. If anyone's a fan of a good story, I recommend this one for sure.


----------



## Josh2323

COD:BO2 Zombies


----------



## rymo

Dota 2 has taken over my life. I stay up late playing it and watching videos of other people play it. I can't stop thinking about it. Pondering strategies. Practicing. Learning. Letting it consume...my....soul...


----------



## Deimos

Just clocked Godfather 2. Thinking of playing Metal Gear Solid Guns of the Patriots, such an brilliant game.


----------



## Nitrogen

Tanya1 said:


> haha me either, I've still not completed it. I got all the way through the demo, bought the game and now I've played it a few times in 10 minute intervals. I couldn't play it at all last year since I was living alone >.> and forget that.


Hhaha oh man, I could never play it if I were living alone ;__;

I only clocked in about 20 minutes last night, erm.. needless to say, I did not leave my bedroom that night to just go to the bathroom. I was too terrified.


----------



## chrismorris

I am currently playing "Resident Evil 4".


----------



## ltrain

Starting a new character on Skyrim today.


----------



## 141079

HilarityEnsues said:


> Call of Cthulhu Dark Corners of the Earth


Daaaamn, played it like 4 years ago  still remember it. The main character is...Jack Waters or something right?


----------



## Mousey9

Sometimes I play multiple games at times and others I would go weeks without picking up a controller. Right now i'm trying to finish my LA Noire game that I started a year ago.


----------



## 141079

18andLife said:


> After almost a year of waiting, I am finally playing Telltale's The Walking Dead.


Great game. Might be the best game in the last few years.


----------



## Mousey9

FoX123 said:


> Great game. Might be the best game in the last few years.


Oh yeah thats definitely one game that I will be picking up soon. It won a few Game of the year award.


----------



## zomgz

Guild Was 2


----------



## Dissonance

The walking Dead isn't a video game btw.


----------



## DGenerationX

rymo said:


> Dota 2 has taken over my life. I stay up late playing it and watching videos of other people play it. I can't stop thinking about it. Pondering strategies. Practicing. Learning. Letting it consume...my....soul...


thats what im doing pretty much all day, i even dream about teamfights sometimes. Thats pretty bad atleast for me, since dota 2 brings me more anger
than fun. I get pretty frustated after losing 3 consecutive matches for example, but give some hours and here i am again finding a match...


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Just started the new Tomb Raider, I'd rather raid Lara's tomb though.


----------



## rymo

DGenerationX said:


> thats what im doing pretty much all day, i even dream about teamfights sometimes. Thats pretty bad atleast for me, since dota 2 brings me more anger
> than fun. I get pretty frustated after losing 3 consecutive matches for example, but give some hours and here i am again finding a match...


I've been getting better at not getting mad about losing because I realize that in public matches you're just going to get on ****ty teams....a lot. So the only thing you can do is focus on playing your own game as well as you can. When I'm happy with how I played, I'm not nearly as annoyed about a losing game.

But yes, one night I couldn't sleep because I just had vivid images of Dota flashing around my mind. I couldn't relax. It was just consuming my brain...like someone drilled a hole into my skull and poured liquid Dota in. It's ruining everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But I love it.


----------



## Lil Sebastian

New Vegas. I'm kinda getting into it. I couldn't really get into Fallout 3 or any of the Elder Scrolls I've tried so, yay!


----------



## Revenwyn

I quit WoW and am now playing Lord of the Rings Online. Crickhollow server if anyone wants to join me.


----------



## fingertips

Dissonance said:


> The walking Dead isn't a video game btw.


are you the game police?


----------



## creasy

I finished Doom 3. 

If I knew that I'd end up loving the game this much I would have played it a lot sooner. In fact I feel comfortable putting it in my top ten. Sure, the gameplay is just very basic FPS stuff. A corridor shooter. But the malevolent, oppressive, urgent atmosphere, creepy and creative sound design, the nods to and twists on the original game make it one hell of a horror experience. In that aspect it's perfect imo. A more serious and satanic Doom that the 64 version went for but didn't fully realize. I feel like going back and replaying all the others now, even considering getting a N64 and a Doom 64 cartridge on ebay.


----------



## nml

infamous93 said:


> Sometimes I play multiple games at times and others I would go weeks without picking up a controller. Right now i'm trying to finish my LA Noire game that I started a year ago.


great game. cool story, clever gameplay, full of references to old crime and detective movies :yes



Lil Sebastian said:


> New Vegas. I'm kinda getting into it. I couldn't really get into Fallout 3 or any of the Elder Scrolls I've tried so, yay!


people like to **** on New Vegas. It's brilliant imo, some of the best writing in the whole series&#8230;dark, funny, smart.

I'm playing splatterhouse


----------



## rymo

Bioshock: Infinite in 2 days! Going to be incredible. I think it's going to be even better than the original, reigniting the genre of FPS games that actually have detail, atmosphere, and a good story (i.e. NOT Halo or Call of Duty).


----------



## monotonous

back to forsaken world...


----------



## Kascheritt

Dark Souls again, since I didn't finish it last time.


----------



## Emnity33

Im playing a game called Smite, along with Tribes : ascend.


----------



## The Apathetic Observer

CS Source. Got tired of everything else. I wanna try a game called Watch Dogs, but I don't own a PS3.


----------



## WhoDey85

Terraria

I just started playing. I'm assuming it is going to be as addictive as Minecraft. The characters look like something out of FF6.


----------



## addictedtochaos

Fire Emblem: Awakening


----------



## Raphael200

All should know.

Age Of Empires 2,best game of its time and still my favorite


----------



## Dan iel

Bioshock Infinite, dota 2, starcraft 2


----------



## Lil Sebastian

Playing KOTOR again for the first time in a long time. I was worried about playing it, because first time around it was a top 3 gaming experience and I didn't want it ageing badly and spoiling my nostalgia. It has aged, but it's still good enough to be enjoyable while not spoiling my memories.


----------



## s12345

Windows XP Pinball.


----------



## Cylon

Flight Simulator X with couple of add-ons


----------



## Cronos

Pokemon Platinum. Had the game for about 3 years and never finished it.



Lonely n Cold said:


> Runescape. It's all I play. 8-16 hours daily. Atleast I'm completely maxed though. ;p


Fr33 St00f pl0x.


----------



## AzurePhoenix

Nothing at the moment as I can't find a game I really like. I'm waiting for the betas of Dragon's Prophet, Neverwinter Online and The Elder Scrolls Online, they should all be great.


----------



## life01

Bioshock Infinite


----------



## GameOverMan

Bioshock Infinite, Star Trek Online


----------



## Charmeleon

Red Boxed Tomb Raider for PS3,... surprisingly awesome!, I also Red Boxed Bioshock Infinite for 360, stopped playing after less than an hour and was like hell no I gots to buy this, Infinite is damn good, so good I returned it


----------



## Nekomata

Persona 3 Portable <3


----------



## erasercrumbs

Luigi's Mansion 2


----------



## mezzoforte

Nothing because my PS3 is dumb. I'm getting a new one for my birthday in a few weeks though. c:


----------



## Nulevoy

Minecraft and Garry's Mod for the moment. Might play a bit of Warframe and Terraria later today.


----------



## nml

Demon's Souls. Found the collector's edition of this in a second hand store, the one with an artwork booklet and the soundtrack, pretty cool.


----------



## Wreckless

Dishonored, never got around to it before.
So far 8/10, really enjoying it.


----------



## Casanovac

Battle for wesnoth


----------



## wall cloud

Got back to playing Bioshock as i never finished it. Also recently bought Hitman:Absolution on steam.


----------



## md212

Battlefield 3, GTA TBOGT, Apache:Air Assault. Competitive shooters ftw!!


----------



## Charmander

Assassin's Creed II


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

Persona 4 Golden - Best game is even better

Bioshock Infinite - Sweet

Bayonetta - Over the top combat and sexy as hell

Castlevania: Symphony of the Night - Kickass so far. Nice mix of challenge, platforming, and RPG.


----------



## Limmy

War Thunder :3









̡̧̦̼̞͙̥̇͊ͯ̾̉ͩ̉̀ͨ̾ͦ̽̏͟͢͢Ļ̴̌ͦ͑̆̑̑̈́̇̒҉̷̫̺̙̯̖͎̖̬̥͕̘̞̪͔i̞̹̜̹͇̟ͧ͒ͯͦͬ͑͑̍̿͟͡͞m̨̨͔̖̫̥̣͚̳͔͉̝̘̭ͭͪ̔͒̍͆̽̽̀̓̍ͭ̇ͭ͢͠m͐ͦ́͌͒̐̑ͤ̓̉͊̽ͬ̈̾ͥ҉̣͙̩̝̹͇́͘͟͠y̡̛̺͓̙̻̘͓̱ͪ̌̿̒͒ͭ̀͐ͮ́͂̃́ͨ͂̀̚͡ ̴̢͚͈̦͕̤̭̳̱͔̭̳͔̞͑̈́̄ͩͫ̀̇̃͗̂̐̆ͣ̚͢͞͞i̶̸̙̻̭̳̝̮͓̹̱̯̝͕͉̬͈̗ͫͦͭ̌̃ͪ̊̐͐̽́̓̐ͭ͒̿́ͦ̍̕s̯͓̮͔̰̉ͧͧͪ̆ͫͣ̐͋̃͠ ̢̹̩̫̘͉͍͉̗͊̎ͤ͛ͧ̑ͪ̐̈́̆͑̅ͥ̀̑͂̕ẖ̶̷̗̲̜̥͖͒̇ͫ̚e̡̡̛̺̝̹̭̬͓̱̯̝͔͔ͫ̋̽͑̒̄͗͠r̨̼͓̟̻̠͔̫̻̲̰͍͙̰̹̊͐̌ͦ̂͗ͤ̋̑̌̒̌͆́͢ę͍̯͚̥͉̤͓̓̀ͧ̔͌ͪ̕͟͟͠
̴̥͚͓̥͚͖̞̫͍̣̘̭̝̭͖ͨ̇ͭ̂̇̿ͮͩ͛̽̈́͋̈̇ͪ͐̈́ͅ


----------



## ElectricEnigma

Luigi's Mansion 2


----------



## wallenstein

Bioshock infinite. Almost done with it though.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Nothing so far. Feeling really burnt out on games at the moment. I'm getting Soul Hackers this month and Shin Megami Tensei IV when that comes out, but I doubt I'll feel too energized to play games when they drop.


----------



## fire mage64

Pokemon Black and White


----------



## NoHeart

GW2

Only thing that's keeping me sane these days, just keep grinding away for that legendary...


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

Mark of the Ninja - I really like how there's more play style than choosing between, kill them all or total non-detection pascifist. I really want to try the Path of Nightmares where you make sure there's a witness to your victims. Bonus points for freaking out the guards? I love it.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I snagged Super Mario 64 on wii for free thanks to Club Nintendo. 

Is it just me or has this game not aged very well? The controls on the gamecube controller are really slippery, but looking back, I think the game was always like that. The camera is obnoxious too.

I'll always have nostalgia for it, but Sunshine, Galaxy and 3D Land are better than this.


----------



## Johnny Canuck

Diablo 3 on Inferno


----------



## IcySoul

Ratchet & Clank: A Crack in Time


----------



## WhoDey85

I redboxed the new Tomb Raider.


----------



## loophole

Bio shock infinite. Just finished. New Lora croft and simple city. It's still a great game but buggy


----------



## mark555666

Meet people online. Better never play this, you will never get out it.


----------



## Xenos

To my own surprise I have put off starting Bioshock Infinite because I want to finish Tomb Raider first. Infinite has been my most anticipated game for a long time but out of nowhere TR has completely taken over my gaming life for the moment.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

bioshock infinite


----------



## Charmeleon

Bioshock Infinite, above & beyond anything Ive played yet, this is art :clap


----------



## wallenstein

Fallout new vegas again.


----------



## Lemonmonger

Parasite Eve, Star Ocean: Til the End of Time, FF8, Fatal Frame 3, FF12, Resonance of Fate. Soon to be FF7 and 9, but I need to buy a new set for 9. :/

No wonder it takes me forever to finish games. xD


----------



## ThisIsWater

Getting ready to sink some major time into Devil Summoner: Soul Hackers. Otherwise, playing Fire Emblem: Awakening, Etrian Odyssey IV, just finished Spec Ops: The Line. Tried playing Nier because I hear the story's amazing but I dropped it after like 5 hours because the combat was really monotonous. Ho-hum


----------



## Sion

Atelier Meruru :3 The game makes me so relaxed, and it's so fun to play, with amazing character designs, as soon as I finish it I have Atelier Ayesha to play.


----------



## pudding

I'm playing OFF! ..but i have no idea what's going on hahaha

and ohh man! just reading about some of you playing fire emblem makes me so jealous ;;


----------



## TigerRifle1

Xenos said:


> To my own surprise I have put off starting Bioshock Infinite because I want to finish Tomb Raider first. Infinite has been my most anticipated game for a long time but out of nowhere TR has completely taken over my gaming life for the moment.


Don't wait too long before the ending is spoiled. Happened to me and I think it unjustly affected my view of the game.


----------



## soupbasket

Civ5!


----------



## Fruitcake

Portal


----------



## RadioactivePotato

Age of Empires 2, my brother gave me his CD to play.


----------



## Magnus

PokeMMO, 3 days in and 15 hours of gameplay already...


----------



## Charmander

Battlefield 3 because my ebay seller sent me the wrong game.


----------



## fromthe7

Fallout 3 and Yakuza 4


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Super Mario Galaxy 2. 

Trying to get all the stars.


----------



## HollowPrince

Champions of Regnum... meh.


----------



## ThisIsWater

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Here's hoping this game is good! Waited a while for this. I've never beaten a Shin Megami Tensei game before, but maybe this will be my first. Gotta do something to prepare myself for Shin Megami Tensei IV.


Awesome game, i'm about 5 and a half hours in and I love it. Glad there's another SMT fan here


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

ThisIsWater said:


> Awesome game, i'm about 5 and a half hours in and I love it. Glad there's another SMT fan here


I haven't played much of the series to be honest. Played Nocturne for a while before I got to the first really hard boss and I just stopped because I was too busy to figure it out. I want to get back into it when I have more time. I've only played this one for a little bit, but so far I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Betweenmenu

Life
Sh!ts hard AF right now
currently on lvl 19


----------



## Betweenmenu

illmatic1 said:


> bioshock infinite


damn i hated that game they ruined the series


----------



## Mousey9

Mass effect trilogy now that school is out and I have all this free time. 
Playing as vanguard for the first time.


----------



## DarkIceDragon

Modern Warfare & GRAW2.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

Betweenmenu said:


> damn i hated that game they ruined the series


really?!... its my fav of the bioshocks


----------



## Fruitcake

Limbo


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Soul Hackers is really fun so far! Too bad I suck unmentionables at it. This demon fusion and negotiating stuff is really complex, but I just gotta stick with it and figure it out. My experience with Nocturne taught me that these aren't the most forgiving games out there.


----------



## Keyblade

Anna Kournikova Smash Court Tennis and Final Fantasy VII. Yes.. Oldschool ftw


----------



## toutenkarthon

I've been playing Civ V for the past months now. So addictive.


----------



## Nono441

EVE Online


----------



## loophole

I play sim city.. Yes even the new one.. Starcraft 2. Played through the 2 new Lora Crofts and bioshock.. Awesome games... I'm now on league of legends.. Join me if u play name is lolloophole and I'm a noon right now. Fun game especially since all the main core game prices are free to play. Only pay for skins or if u can't just play matches and earn points u can buy stuff.. Which I won't. Maybe buy a skin.. I love Annie. A girl but reminds me of myself a tad. All nice and sweet but a cannon if it's go time... Lol bi pd I love u :/


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I think I'm going to put away Soul Hackers for a bit and move on to a lighter game for a while. I'm really enjoying it, but RPGs can be hard to get into, and right now I'm not in the mood to sit down and try to learn all of the game's mechanics.


----------



## Nono441

I've been looking into euro truck simulator 2 lately, I am actually enjoying it for some reason. I never thought I'd be into truck driving simulators, but, yeah xD


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

wwe 13, but the servers misses up most of the time though


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I want to play Mario Kart online, but the damn thing keeps kicking me off. And it's always when I'm doing good too =(


----------



## Mur

Seiken Densetsu 3 and Age of Empires 3


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

illmatic1 said:


> really?!... its my fav of the bioshocks


+ 1

Well, actually it's the only Bioshock I've played.... Attempted Bioshock 1 so many times but gave up every time about an hour in.... For some reason the first game gives me really bad headaches and motion sickness.

Really loved infinite though.


----------



## Charmander

Assassin's Creed III. Tiny bit disappointing.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Still grinding away in Soul Hackers. I seem to be getting close to the end. It's still a somewhat confusing game to me with the magic attack names being completely foreign to me. I've learned the basics, but I still have a bit of trouble with the other ones. I believe I've managed to fuse some pretty powerful monsters now considering that most of the monsters I encounter die pretty quickly. I can tell that this is one of the easier SMT games, but a great introduction for someone like me who is a complete newbie.


----------



## Tez

Don't Starve


----------



## Perameles

Deus Ex: Human Revolution.
The details and the level of immersion are amazing. There's a good dose of stealth, which I enjoy, and combat when it's needed (not my favorite part... boss fights are a struggle for me). I love the overall atmosphere of the game. Once completed, I'm definitely going to get the DLC too.


----------



## CoolRanch

Still playing Skyrim and Borderlands 2. I've also been playing Don't Starve.


----------



## dead24

Max Payne 3. I wasn't expecting too much from this game but wow this game is awesome. The bullet time is 10x cooler than previous games and the overall presentation is top notch.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

dead24 said:


> Max Payne 3. I wasn't expecting too much from this game but wow this game is awesome. The bullet time is 10x cooler than previous games and the overall presentation is top notch.


agreed, bullet time is like the best part in the game. multiplayer is fun too, I like how you can customize your characters


----------



## KangalLover

crysis3 for the second time
TURKISH PRIDE HERE


----------



## creasy

Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen. 

I feel like an idiot paying 40 bucks for what's really nothing more than DLC, but I wanted to replay the game and it wouldn't feel right unless it's the "complete" version...plus it's a good game and I wanna support a sequel.

**** Capcom anyway.


----------



## To22

I'm playing BF3 and boy is this game ugly. I'm playing with an HD pack on the Xbox 360 but it isn't the specs that ruins the look..the style is just flat out hideous. It's still hideous on PC. BFBC2 looked much better even with a less impressive technical design. It's probably the lighting that ruins it the most..the lights look too white, much of the material in game has a weird blue look, and the subtleties such as water and reflections are exaggerated to an unrealistic and distracting degree. It bothers me lol



Perameles said:


> Deus Ex: Human Revolution.
> The details and the level of immersion are amazing. There's a good dose of stealth, which I enjoy, and combat when it's needed (not my favorite part... boss fights are a struggle for me). I love the overall atmosphere of the game. Once completed, I'm definitely going to get the DLC too.


One of my favorite games. There was a Boss (it was some augmented guy lol..I haven't played in years) that I only beat because I took a turret in an elevator before the fight...that turret literally did all of the work..I was so happy that my plan worked. I beat the game on it's hardest difficulty and it was one of my fav gaming experiences. I'm glad to know someone else enjoys it..I don't have any friends that have played it.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I'm watching Sony's 2006 E3 conference just for laughs, and also to kill any expectations for this year's E3. E3 has just been all hype and no substance in the last several years and I think this year will be the same.

Okay, now I see why people were hating on this. This is unbelievably boring, and I'm only a half hour in. I can't wait to see how everybody screws up this year. I don't mean to be negative, but these guys seriously need to quit talking and get back to showing off compelling software. Enough with the hot air and gimmicks.


----------



## To22

Gears of War Judgment, bored out of my mind.



CrimsonTrigger said:


> I don't mean to be negative, but these guys seriously need to quit talking and get back to showing off compelling software. Enough with the hot air and gimmicks.


Agreed.


----------



## galente

Theologic said:


> I'm playing BF3 and boy is this game ugly. I'm playing with an HD pack on the Xbox 360 but it isn't the specs that ruins the look..the style is just flat out hideous. It's still hideous on PC. BFBC2 looked much better even with a less impressive technical design. It's probably the lighting that ruins it the most..the lights look too white, much of the material in game has a weird blue look, and the subtleties such as water and reflections are exaggerated to an unrealistic and distracting degree. It bothers me lol
> 
> One of my favorite games. There was a Boss (it was some augmented guy lol..I haven't played in years) that I only beat because I took a turret in an elevator before the fight...that turret literally did all of the work..I was so happy that my plan worked. I beat the game on it's hardest difficulty and it was one of my fav gaming experiences. I'm glad to know someone else enjoys it..I don't have any friends that have played it.


I wouldnt go so far as to call the game ugly but yeah BF3 is very washed out, it makes going into a darkened building almost pitch black. still tis ahrd to touch it for multiplayer. I wish i had a high end PC so I coul dplay it properly. feel like im handicapped with an xbox controller!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

More SMT goodness here. I've finally beaten Soul Hackers. It's a pretty good game overall. Some rough spots here and there, like the penultimate dungeon being extremely long and tedious. The encounter rate did not help, but then I realized I could just use items to avoid them. Also, the final boss was cheap, specifically when he's about to lose. I gave up trying to learn all of the spell names and just looked a few up. It's way too inaccessible for a newbie like me, and it's even more frustrating because the game doesn't allow me to check magic without actually summoning my demons first. I specifically needed stat boosting and reduction spells in order to beat him, but I learned what I needed. Thankfully I had some very cheap party members. Try using Guedhe and using his magic boost 4 times. You'll be doing over 2000 damage.

I did encounter a freeze up at one point. Supposedly the game has a lot of bugs. Thankfully I only encountered one, and I saved often. I would say that anybody who likes RPGs should definitely give the game a try. It does show its age since it's just a port of a Sega Saturn/Playstation game, but it holds up very well. I kinda want to go through the game again, but I'll take a break before getting into it again. Now I have to get ready for Shin Megami Tensei IV.


----------



## creasy

I'm tempted to buy Far Cry 3 just for the Blood Dragon DLC. That **** looks so awesome.

Oh nvm, apparently it's a standalone download. Yesssssss


----------



## Kafka On The Shore

I just finished the Tomb Raider reboot and now I'm replaying Dead Space 2 and Fallout New Vegas!


----------



## Keyblade

Pokemmo ( http://pokemmo.eu/ ) and Tetris #comeatme


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I've started Donkey Kong Country Returns. Just wanted to play a good platformer before tackling any RPGs so I don't burn myself out. Truth be told, I'm sucking pretty bad at this game, but according to gamefaqs, that's normal. The thing is that the game itself really isn't that hard. It's just that it's based on trial and error rather than actual skill it seems. The jittery controls don't help much.

I don't know what I'll play after that. I bought the Devil Summoner games since they just decided to reprint them after releasing Soul Hackers. But I also want to go back to Nocturne. I need to stop buying so many damn games.


----------



## galente

im about to start Red Dead Redemption... I started playign ti before and it was a little slow off the mark. That and Borderlands 2 completely swallowed me whole


----------



## Nekomata

Persona 3. Stuck on the last boss it seems *le sigh*


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I'm going to be making a push to beat as many games as I can this year because I need to clear out this thing once and for all. I have too many games with few of them having been touched and it's just causing me stress having all of this stuff around. It's sad that I now literally have to schedule this and set goals for myself, but it must be done. It's too distracting otherwise.

First up is Rayman Origins! A good, short game to start off with.


----------



## Charmander

I'm was looking through my old ps2 games and decided to play Harry Potter: Quidditch world cup again. Such a funny game.


----------



## Kanova

Right now? Dota 2. Also Skyrim since I finally caved and actually BOUGHT the dlc. A world where a pirate will buy stuff. Shucks.

Also, to the people jerking over Bioshock. I never really liked it myself. I mean, the atmosphere was awesome, one of the most unique and cool ones ever. But the gameplay, OH GOD the gameplay. It felt like more of a chore than an actual fun experience.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Kanova said:


> Right now? Dota 2. Also Skyrim since I finally caved and actually BOUGHT the dlc. A world where a pirate will buy stuff. Shucks.
> 
> Also, to the people jerking over Bioshock. I never really liked it myself. I mean, the atmosphere was awesome, one of the most unique and cool ones ever. But the gameplay, OH GOD the gameplay. It felt like more of a chore than an actual fun experience.


I feel ya man, DLC is the one thing I can't torrent, it's painful.


----------



## CristianNC

Only League of Legends but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Cronos

Bioshock Infinite, Pokemon HeartGold, and I'm achievement hunting on Halo 4.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Code of Princess. The 3DS game library is pretty amazing at this point, unless all you care about is first-person shooters and sports games.


----------



## Kiba




----------



## Lish3rs

Pokemon White 2.


----------



## mfd

I've been playing a freebie game on Steam called 'Warframe'.

It's basically ninjas in space with guns and robots.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I've been playing Portal 2 since yesterday and I'm getting close to beating it. It's been a lot of fun, though it gets a little boring in some parts. It has been pretty easy for me, though some of the puzzles did make me break down the process step by step. I never actually played the first game by the way.

Also, to hell with Rayman Origins. It's an awesome platforming game, but that final level is a doosie. It's sad when I can't even get past the first couple of obstacles. I'll beat it one day, but I'm way too frustrated right now to pick it back up. Those grandmas will have to wait.


----------



## Nono441

NeedleInTheHay said:


> I feel ya man, DLC is the one thing I can't torrent, it's painful.


I'm pretty sure you can torrent DLC's  just google around.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Nono441 said:


> I'm pretty sure you can torrent DLC's  just google around.


I don't play on PC, i'd be pretty surprised if you could torrent DLC for consoles but please tell me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Estillum

LSD Dream emulator


----------



## bananafanafo

I'm pretty addicted to Injustice at the moment.


----------



## Nono441

NeedleInTheHay said:


> I don't play on PC, i'd be pretty surprised if you could torrent DLC for consoles but please tell me if i'm wrong.


Ah, yes, for consoles obviously it's not possible


----------



## arnie




----------



## always starting over

Painkiller. Awesome FPS that just gets right down to killin demons with very little plot.


----------



## always starting over

Estillum said:


> LSD Dream emulator


This is a real game? I saw the cover on some image site and thought it was just a custom made drug pic.


----------



## Nono441

always starting over said:


> This is a real game? I saw the cover on some image site and thought it was just a custom made drug pic.


The Youtube playthroughs are kind of mindblowing in a way, I was going to give it a whirl some time. Dunno how fun it is after the novelty wears off though...


----------



## netherclaws

League of Legends and Alice: Madness Returns


----------



## Aerblade

Just completed Final Fantasy 8 and currently playing Final Fantasy 6 <3


----------



## ufc

Playing UFC Undisputed 3.


----------



## Bokk

I am playing Final Fantasy X.


----------



## creasy

Man, I wish I hadn't watched a playthrough of Deadly Premonition and spoiled the story for myself. I didn't wanna spend forty bucks on a game a lot of people were saying sucked, but it turns out it's pretty damn interesting. Damn it.  Oh well.


----------



## Heyyou

Replaying Final Fantasy 7 and Fatal Frame 1. Games these days kind of suck so I keep going back to the oldies.


----------



## Xtraneous

Path of Exile, hopefully its good. If it then begins the hunt to find people to play it with. D:

Might also download Tera since its F2P now.


----------



## NoHeart

Skyrim


----------



## Mur

FF7.....just made it to Costa Del Sol, I've also been playing RPG Maker VX Ace.


----------



## To22

CS:GO for the Xbox 360. I'm streaming it live here @


----------



## creasy

I tried a little bit of Tokyo Jungle. What a depressing game. It reminds me how merciless, meaningless and short natural life is. It puts me in such a down mood I can't even play it.


----------



## Sourdog

Kingdoms of Amular, Darksiders, and Metal gear solid peacewalker. All great games except peacewalker is a little dissapointing, Mgs2 and 3 were much better.


----------



## mezzoforte

Tera and The Sims 3


----------



## Nefury

path of exile. not exactly enjoying it as much as i enjoyed diablo 2 but i probably need to give it more time. i'm more interested in the races than regular gameplay atm :c


----------



## Travi

Just started Metro: Last Light and still playing Farcry 3


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Trying to play Peace Walker, but the horrible boss fights are really ruining the game for me. MGS2 and 3 had _way_ better boss fights than this. So tired of fighting tanks and choppers. Not to mention that the game itself isn't as fun as MGS2 and 3. The game just feels more tedious compared to them.


----------



## creasy

Sleeping Dogs. Why in the world is this game not more popular? It's ****ing awesome from what I've played so far. Maybe the best sandbox game I've come across.


----------



## AngelClare

Finished Far Cry 3...finally. I started playing Bioshock Infinite (loving it).


----------



## Boss

ninja gaiden 2


----------



## A SAD Finn

Baldur's Gate 2 -- never played it earlier but thanks to gog.com I've now enjoyed some of the best games ever made.


----------



## Fledgling

Just got Fire Emblem: Awakening. This game is kicking my a_s_s.


----------



## renegade disaster

got this yesterday with some credit I had left in my nintendo e-shop account










only played it for about an hour or so. its pretty good, very japan.


----------



## Nekomata

Persona 3 Portable and House M.D.


----------



## nwet96

Still love Assassins Creed 3, waiting for 4 and NCAA Football 14


----------



## HilarityEnsues

Unreal 3 Black - PC


----------



## CheezusCrust

Final Fantasy Dimensions.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Lego City Undercover


----------



## Kanova

I just spent all night, _*ALL NIGHT*_ trying to remember how to set up PCSX2 and a 360 controller, and downloading Colosseum:Road to Freedom. My back is ****ing killing me and I've a giant headache, so for now I shall slumber at 6AM and wake in 10 so I can play it.


----------



## Rixy

Injustice: Gods Among Us. I wish I was good at this game


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Record of Agarest War Zero, tactical rpgs ftw.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Finishing off Hard Reset.


----------



## LightningFarron

I have been playing Catherine and it's an awesome game, but I only have half of hard mode and the last two levels of babel left so I kind of gave up. I guess I'll go back to trying to beat demi-fiend in Digital Devil Saga.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## wallenstein

Metro 2033


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Tomb Raider for PS3


----------



## Mousey9

Got Skyrim and Max Payne 3 in the mail recently for 30 so that's what i'll be playing for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## CristianNC

Just got done with Metro: Last Light.


----------



## creasy

If anyone here plays Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen, add me on PSN and we'll trade pawns - Sky_High999


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

Gta 3 (on PC), but the in-game radio is not working


----------



## green9206

Burnout Paradise, Driver San Francisco and Motorstorm Arctic Edge .


----------



## Endlessness

I'm currently trying to play all games that I've already purchased BEFORE I purchase any new games. Although I doubt my resolve will last very long... 

Lots of Steam games left from Humble Bundles and Steam sales, so right now I'm playing:

Psychonauts
Bastion


----------



## Nekomata

Persona 3 Portable
Assassins Creed 3
House M.D


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Trying to play Ico, but the battle system is making it frustrating for me. I can't seem to hit anything half the time.


----------



## VirtualAntics

I'm really into the single player campaign of Tomb Raider. (Ps3)

(Now that I've managed to tear myself away from Defiance and Black Ops II multiplayer.)


----------



## Blawnka

Never winter > PC


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

*9 Hours 9 Persons 9 Doors*

This is the best book I've ever played.

Synopsis: Nine individuals are kidnapped and forced into a life or death game. Find the door with a 9 and escape the sinking ship.

Gameplay: Well this is a visual novel first and foremost with a lot of reading, but the story is fantastic and suspenseful. The parts where you actually interact in the game are puzzles presented much like the "escape the room" type games. Point and click, combine items to get new items, and connect the dots between the nine players of this twisted game.

Extras: 999 actually has six possible endings, and you won't go through every numbered door on any single play through, so mix and match which doors you go through to get a new experience. Fortunately, 999 lets you fast forward through text you've already seen on previous playthroughs, allowing you to quickly reach the next new section.

Scores:
Story - 9/10
Puzzles - 7/10
Characters - 8.5/10
Sound - 8/10
Replay Value - 9/10


----------



## The Phantom Pain

I'm trying to platinum Mass Effect 3. I'm doing my insanity run.


----------



## renegade disaster

final fantasy 13, again. determined to get a bit further in and not quit this time.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Been playing Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time. I played the other two and had this one for a while, so I thought I'd give it a go considering the new one is coming out this year. 

That cannonballer item in combination with power up badges is so broken against bosses, haha. Can't use the other items effectively because it goes by so fast.


----------



## Milco

renegade disaster said:


> final fantasy 13, again. determined to get a bit further in and not quit this time.


Good luck!
Just a word or warning/advice..
Apparently, the story is in the journal in the menu. Many things about plot didn't make sense to be because I didn't bother reading them.

I haven't played a game for nearly 2 months now :S
But got the old Shadow Warrior since it's free on steam and bought The Swapper, so hoping to get into those.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Milco said:


> Good luck!
> Just a word or warning/advice..
> Apparently, the story is in the journal in the menu. Many things about plot didn't make sense to be because I didn't bother reading them.
> 
> I haven't played a game for nearly 2 months now :S
> But got the old Shadow Warrior since it's free on steam and bought The Swapper, so hoping to get into those.


The game's plot makes more sense than you think. Its just that it's too boring to be worth caring about. I just played the game for what it was and focused on the battle system and I had a lot more fun that way.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Mario & Luigi reminds me just how broken most jrpgs are. Beat every single boss in the game by spamming the same move over and over again :b 

Still a really fun game though.


----------



## NobuYuki

I'm playing football manager 2013


----------



## renegade disaster

Milco said:


> Good luck!
> Just a word or warning/advice..
> Apparently, the story is in the journal in the menu. Many things about plot didn't make sense to be because I didn't bother reading them.


cheers, i'll have a look in there if I feel I need to figure stuff out.



CrimsonTrigger said:


> I just played the game for what it was and focused on the battle system and I had a lot more fun that way.


yea that's the approach I took last time I played it.


----------



## CheezusCrust

Still don't get the FF13 hate from people who liked FF10.


----------



## Mousey9

Max Payne is blowing my mind right now.


----------



## changeme77

Playing Arkham Asylum for the first time. Awesome game.


----------



## Mur

ff7, mideel just got destroyed, right now I'm working on getting a gold chocobo


----------



## green9206

Alan Wake. So far its really good. The Storytelling is brilliant. The gameplay does get repetitive after a while but juts to know what happens next in the game you would want to keep playing. Its pretty cheap now on Steam too.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Finished Hard Reset. Now I need to figure out what I want to finish next. Plenty of game sin my backlog to choose from. ¬_¬


----------



## Milco

Neo said:


> Deus Ex: Human Revolution. Been meaning to play it for a while since I purchased it in a Steam sale some way back. Excellent so far.


Really great atmosphere, good story and once you start unlocking the powers, the gameplay really opens up as well.
I tried the DLC campaign as well, but because you don't have many skill points, it was quite hard to get into - I like to play stealthy, but didn't have the points for that.

I completed The Swapper yesterday. Surprisingly good game.
And now I'm playing the waiting game for E3.

*Edit:*


> Are YOU ready for The Fall?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/341537040107712512In March, Eidos registered several sites such as www.deusexthefall.com and www.deusexthefall.net
We could be seeing a new game at E3


----------



## Stormtalon

Theme hospital!

Good ol' games I love you so.


----------



## Milco

Gunpoint!
Pretty awesome game.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I played through Goldeneye for the first time in about 10 years or so. I can't believe it's been 16 years since this came out. Man time sure does fly by.


----------



## AngelClare

Neo said:


> Deus Ex: Human Revolution. Been meaning to play it for a while since I purchased it in a Steam sale some way back. Excellent so far.


I still haven't finished that game.

What I hate about RPG type games is that you can find yourself in a situation where you don't have the stuff you need to defeat an enemy. So you have to find an earlier save game and backtrack.

I hit one dead end and backtracked now I'm stuck again but this time I just quit.


----------



## renegade disaster

Milco said:


> Gunpoint!
> Pretty awesome game.


looks interesting, what platform is this for?


----------



## Milco

renegade disaster said:


> looks interesting, what platform is this for?


It's an indie game released on Steam yesterday.
Only Windows atm, but Mac and Linux versions are coming.


----------



## renegade disaster

Milco said:


> It's an indie game released on Steam yesterday.
> Only Windows atm, but Mac and Linux versions are coming.


 thanks, thats good to know, was hoping it might be on pc and not iphone/android.


----------



## TSVM15

I'm currently playing BlazBlu: Calamity Trigger. I've played Continuum Shift with some friends but it's my first time actually looking at the series at a storytelling standpoint.


----------



## Lain

Kingdom Hearts HD 1.5 ReMIX
nice memories~


----------



## Arya481

I'm playing Skyrim now


----------



## Seranova

_I'm playing WoW right now._


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Trying to play Pokemon Pearl, but for some strange reason I shut if off after a half hour or so. No idea why since there's nothing about the game itself that's making me stop.


----------



## Perameles

The Walking Dead. I was thinking of getting this for a while, since I kept hearing it was great and I am a fan of the tv show, and I finally got it in the Telltale Humble weekly sale.
It's amazing, I love everything of it. The story is great, I am attached to the characters and can't wait to see what's going to happen next.


----------



## Nekomata

Persona 3 Portable
Assassins Creed 3
Kid Icarus: Uprising


----------



## Noll

I recently played through the first installment of Project Brazil for New Vegas, it was pretty good, I don't know what to do now though. :|


----------



## scaredlittlemama

GT5 during the weekends (usually 3-5 of us in a lounge). Have gta iv and cod. 
If my computer was hooked up I'd be on wow or minecraft most likely. 
Love playing games with mario or link. Especially enjoy games like devil may cry. 
Been gaming for as long as I can remember and not giving it up any time soon.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

Valkyria Chronicles. Beautiful artwork, very fun strategic game, it can be addicting. On DS, I'm currently playing The World Ends with You. I probably won't bother with anything next gen.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I just snagged Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon today because it was $10 off. I played it for 20 minutes and had to shut it off because of a big headache. 

I just love Luigi in this, haha. Such a character.


----------



## PsyKat

Skyrim & Bioshock 3!

Ah... WoW as well but that's been going on for years so not sure it counts


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

PsyKat said:


> Ah... WoW as well but that's been going on for years so not sure it counts


My, is that game -ever- going to die??


----------



## green9206

The Godfather 2


----------



## creasy

Silent Hill. 

It says a lot about a game when it can still scare the crap out of you 15 years later.


----------



## PsyKat

trisquel said:


> My, is that game -ever- going to die??


In a personal way I hope not. I've met a lot of people, most importantly my fiance through the game. Even when I inevitably stop playing, I would be disaappointed if it ever ended


----------



## Joe

Just started Chrono Trigger and finishing off FF13 as well.


----------



## CWe

I would really love to be playing Madden 13 right now!


----------



## ShineGreymon

fifa 13 

the update in halo 4 has ruined it for me


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Been playing Pokemon Pearl for the past week. I've never actually played any of the 4th gen games until now. I still haven't played Black 2 and I'm going to beat this now for the summer and save Black 2 for the fall to get myself ready for the new ones coming out.


----------



## creasy

I just completed the first mission in Deus Ex: HR and I can already say DAMN this is a great game. I wish I'd picked it up sooner.


----------



## Soilwork

I finally got round to buying Assassin's Creed 3 so I started that today.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Witch and Hero for the 3DS.


----------



## green9206

Am playing Richard and Alice. It seems to be a great indie game.


----------



## Nekomata

Kid Icarus Uprising.


----------



## AnotherRawAddict

The Deus Ex trilogies. They're rpg fps.
Just finished playing Amnesia: Dark Descent. Great Horror Game


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Just finished Alan Wake. I quite enjoyed it from a storytelling perspective, but boy does the combat in that game get tedious.


----------



## graymatter

I've been building up a Growth deck in Scrolls for a few days now, it's a fun mix of deck building and hex-based strategy but I so wish I chose the Order pre-constructed deck to start.


----------



## Estillum

I had a go at daggerfall, the elder scrolls before Morrowind. It wasn't terrible I guess, the random nudity was a bit jarring... at least knowing the rest of series. 
I had a bit of fun with it but the clunky combat and the fact that it somehow manged to look worse than doom despite coming out three years after it eventually wore me down.


----------



## fingertips

Estillum said:


> the fact that it somehow manged to look worse than doom despite coming out three years after it eventually wore me down.


i don't see how being released later would automatically make it look better. at any rate, daggerfall is quite a bit more advanced technically, even if it's a bit all over the place in aesthetics.


----------



## green9206

Am playing more than a few games
Final Fantasy 12
To The Moon


----------



## VirtualAntics

Metal Gear Rising.


----------



## renegade disaster

tekken revolution


----------



## aGenericUsername

Fable 3.. since it's free


----------



## Dragonsparks

Oblivion.


----------



## Estillum

Darkstalkers 3


----------



## mps625

Just finished playing Demon's Souls again, and now starting Last of Us.. Not sure how much I like Last of Us, it seems so dumbed down compared to Demon's


----------



## Joe

Just finished ff13, now to ff13-2.


----------



## Nighty

Gta 4 and Neno Kuni


----------



## Esugi78

My laptop's fudged, I can only guess it's a gpu problem so I can't really play any game, before this I play Star Trek Online mostly, right now I usually play whatever I can find in Kongregate


----------



## Xenos

Just good ol' COD/Blops 2 at the moment. (Hate all you want you can't hurt me) Anyway, thinking about picking up the Last of Us.


----------



## Nekomata

Persona 4 Arena <3


----------



## green9206

Dead Space 3
Jurassic Park:The Game


----------



## ylhcsd

The last two weeks I have been playing some BLOPS2 on the Wii U and I got in the Final Fantasy ARR beta!


----------



## To22

I've been playing The Last of Us. It's great so far.


----------



## tennislover84

Final Fight 3 (SNES)

I've been trying to beat the game on expert difficulty, without losing a single life. But it's just too hard. The best I can manage is only losing two lives.


----------



## Nekomata

Still Persona 4 Arena.
Story mode as Kanji instead of Yu this time~


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I somehow managed to beat the Elite Four in Pokemon Pearl despite being underlevelled and having only two Pokemon that were useful. I guess those full-restores really pay off. 

Now it's just a long, painful wait until Pokemon X and Y.


----------



## Raynic781

Currently playing Saints Row: The Third, Animal Crossing: New Leaf, and The Last of Us.


----------



## meh

league of legends and path of exile


----------



## Joe

Started playing the world ends with you again the past few days (already completed it twice over before)


----------



## Robot the Human

I haven't played anything for a while. I'm currently burnt out on mmo's, but I guess I'll be messing around with Torchlight since I found a free legit download from GOG.


----------



## mezzoforte

Rift


----------



## aGenericUsername

Injustice.


----------



## PsyKat

Still Skyrim

Must....finish......every.....quest....afraid of missing anything before I get too far in the main questline. I just.... I can't skip stuff it bothers me to no end >_< and there are SO many quests! Argh, I am killing to move on to Bioshock 3 but I still have a lot of quests left even after putting a good 100-120 hours into it


----------



## FluttershyPony

GW2, The Last of Us, Persona 4, and I'm waiting for Animal Crossing for the 3DS (it was sold out everywheeere so my fiance bought it for me online).


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I'm not sure what to play next. I have a huge catalog of games to play. Need to quit buying so much stuff, especially RPGs. I thought about giving Persona 3 a try, but my last experience with it didn't go so well. Had no idea what I was doing and I thought it was too complicated. Plus I hear this game is like 90 hours long. That's just way too much for me. I don't have that kind of motivation.


----------



## Cheesecake

Deus Ex.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Since i bought a better computer i've been able to play more recent games which is fun.

Currently playing:

Far Cry 3. 

I gotta say this game is good lol. The hunting and looting is a bit too arcady for my taste but you can't complain about the open world experience. The game looks amazing too. My heart nearly stopped the first time i jumped in a river and got assaulted by a croc.

Dead Space 2:

So much fun. Man those toddler and baby necromorph creep me out.
Take note, Capcom, someone is making a better resident evil game than you.

Mechwarrior Online:

Who doesnt feel manly piloting a giant mech. Good game. Not perfect but pretty fun.

Eve Online.

3 years and its still fun as hell. There is no other mmo like it out there.

and last but not least, Path of Exile.

Go **** yourself Diablo 3.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I'm giving Digital Devil Saga a try. I had a good time playing Soul Hackers a few months ago and Shin Megami Tensei IV is coming out next month, so I gotta get myself immersed in that SMT atmosphere some more.

No idea what the hell is going on in the storyline, haha. But it's just a good reminder why I don't play RPGs for the plot.


----------



## RamenandNetflix

Just finished The Last of Us. Going to start playing Gran Turismo 5, (my first experience with the series) as I wait for SMT:IV to come out.


----------



## Estillum

Rule Of Rose


----------



## creasy

Castlevania: Lament of Innocence. This game is underrated. Yeah, the level design is repetive, but everything else is pretty stellar. Second best soundtrack in the series.


----------



## CW1985

Star Wars The Force Unleashed (PS2)


----------



## VirtualAntics

Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance.

Also Black Ops 2 multiplayer. Here's one of my recent, favourite rounds of Domination:


----------



## Nekomata

Persona 4 Arena.


----------



## lzzy

Doom (1)


----------



## Marakunda

Been playing some Metal Gear Solid 3. Totally just got Foxhound rank, check it out.










Yay for only having skill with completely useless things.


----------



## Marakunda

Estillum said:


> Rule Of Rose


How is it?
I'm pretty interested in giving that game a try.


----------



## Estillum

Marakunda said:


> How is it?
> I'm pretty interested in giving that game a try.


I quite like it; The controls are a bit **** and it isn't very scary despite being labelled "survival horror". But the artistic direction, genuinely disturbing story and absolutely beautiful OST makes up for it in my opinion. Worth a play if you manage to find a copy, or an iso depending on your stance on such things.


----------



## Big Game Theory

The Last of Us.

I tried playing League of Legends and Dota 2 but those games are too damn hard.


----------



## jessabones

I'm currently playing 'Xenogears' for old times sake and replaying 'MGS4'. I finished 'Metal Gear Rising' awhile back. I want to get my hands on 'Resident Evil Revelations' but I'm currently too poor to buy it. *cries*


----------



## creasy

Baldur's Gate 2, again.



jessabones said:


> I'm currently playing 'Xenogears' for old times sake


I loved Xenogears back in the day, but I just can't play it anymore. The gameplay has aged horribly. Still the best story in gaming though.


----------



## Kimonosan

Working on playing through "Last of Us". I love the character development in this game so much! Could do with a little less jumps scares though XD


----------



## unkarilainen

Just bought Wargame European Escalation about a week ago

+ playing the Arma series and sometimes a bit of MTA San Andreas


----------



## Marakunda

Estillum said:


> I quite like it; The controls are a bit **** and it isn't very scary despite being labelled "survival horror". But the artistic direction, genuinely disturbing story and absolutely beautiful OST makes up for it in my opinion. Worth a play if you manage to find a copy, or an iso depending on your stance on such things.


Sounds good. If I ever come across a copy, I'll pick it up.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Last game I played:


----------



## graymatter

I recently gave Warframe a try and I'm enjoying it more than I thought I would. Being F2P it is somewhat grindy, and cash purchases feel a bit overpriced. But the gameplay is fast paced and fun.

I haven't spent any real money yet and I've already fully leveled my first frame and built 3 new weapons and one pet robot. I am thinking of spending $5 on a color pack though, since the default colors are hideous.


----------



## Evalina

I play Counter Strike: GO almost every day for hours. I hated Source but for some reason I can't get enough of GO. I think I'm just a sucker for nice graphics.
I've also started playing Dota 2 lately, such a fun game.
Also since Im on vacation and the only internet I have is on my phone, I'm playing Evoland offline on steam. It's a really cute and fun little game. :3


----------



## Miyu

Gran Turismo 5, the only thing I can concentrate on during those last 2 weeks of exams. XD well, also New Super Mario Bros. for Wii ... only that I suck at teamwork right now.


----------



## Joe

Darkness 2 to add to all my other games, completed Fahrenheit and Mirrors edge a few days ago though.


----------



## Estillum

Playing The Witcher for the first time.


----------



## grimaudio

Recently obtained the big boss emblem in MGS4. Beat Uncharted 1 and 2 not to long ago and currently playing 3. And, in just a few hours, i will be playing The Last of Us. I cant wait. The intro alone is enough to make a grown man cry.


----------



## Polar

New Super Mario Bros U


----------



## fire mage64

Tales of Abyss for 3DS. Waiting for my Shin Megami Tensei IV pre-order


----------



## Pkfast

Beaten Deadpool x360 few days ago, now i'm bored s***less

now playing Fuse x360


----------



## graymatter

Estillum said:


> Playing The Witcher for the first time.


I'm sorry, the combat in the original was terrible, great story though. Have you played TW2 before?


----------



## Joe

Just bought Max Payne 3, but my ps3 is ylod unfortunately.


----------



## Mur

The first Suikoden game, so far I'm really enjoying it. I think I might order the other games in the series as well.


----------



## Estillum

graymatter said:


> I'm sorry, the combat in the original was terrible, great story though. Have you played TW2 before?


No, but I got it during the steam sale. I not sure if I can even finish this one, It's like one giant fetch quest and the copy-pasted character models are starting to really get on my tits


----------



## graymatter

Estillum said:


> No, but I got it during the steam sale. I not sure if I can even finish this one, It's like one giant fetch quest and the copy-pasted character models are starting to really get on my tits


Yeah it's pretty sad, a full town is made up of like 5 character models, and most of the named NPCs are just re-skins (still some didn't even get that). TW2 is an all around more enjoyable experience, but it's hard for me to recommend skipping the original, I feel the story transitions very well from 1 to 2.

Stick with it if you're weighing the morality of your in-game choices and are genuinely interested in Geralt's experience, the pace does pick up a bit in the final acts. Otherwise I'm sure there is a youtube video to catch you up, and you can even use a savegame editor to import a save with the choices you would have made.


----------



## green9206

Remember Me
Scarface:The World is Yours


----------



## BelieveInFreedom

Skyrim.

With all its quests, places to explore and mods, it just can't get boring.


----------



## Ravven

Let's see...
Fallout 3, Dark Souls, Binding of Issac, Skyrim, M&B:Warband, Neverwinter, Smite, Witcher, Witcher 2....


----------



## ComfortablyDumb98

Working through my ps+ backlog. Infamous 2, xcom enemy unknown (I already have this on 360), sleeping dogs, lbp 2, the cave, closure, spec ops the line, saints row 3 and new game + on TLOU. On 360 I still have super meat boy to finish. Also got modern warfare 2 for 80 cents in a bargain bin (brand new still in shrink wrap). On the wii I have Mario galaxy on the go, but somebody mistakenly took my wiimote and I'm unable to play it. I just bought the wii and have only played galaxy and the 2 Zelda games, any suggestions for games I should play on there?


----------



## thirdcoming

Ni no Kuni

Spec Ops: the line

Little big planet karting

Vanquish

other games that I forgot about


----------



## creasy

The Cave. Pretty fun. Makes me wish old-school point & click adventure games would make a comeback.


----------



## Miyu

Ni no Kuni. 

no words can express, how much I love it.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I finally finally finally reached the 5th stratum in Etrian Odyssey. My God it was an ordeal getting there. So much grinding and cheap instant death kills from bosses. It taught me that I have no idea how to play this game properly. I had to visit gamefaqs a couple of times to get help because there's so many useless skills in the game, and it turns out I wasted a few skill points in those moves. I swear Atlus is one of those companies that goes too far with their games sometimes. There's a difference between fun and tedious. 

Oddly enough, now that I'm here, I don't feel much of a desire to play the game anymore. I guess I'll just put it away and finish it some other time. I must have played for like 7 or 8 hours straight yesterday just to pass that 4th stratum, so I'm really tired of playing.

I like the game despite all that. It kept me playing, so there's an addictive quality to it, but I think Soul Hackers is better. They play in a similar fashion, but Soul Hackers was more addicting and interesting and there was more to it than just dungeon crawling. Eventually I'm going to have to play the older Shin Megami Tensei games. I really want to get into this series.


----------



## Caitlyn

I started playing Dishonored. The story is interesting and I like the concept of sneaking. I just suck at it. It's ironic because I play(ed) a lot of PvP with rogues or rouge-like classes/characters. I think it's unfamiliarity with my surroundings. Once I get more comfortable with where everything is I expect to do a lot better. 

In the off time I've been playing Animal Crossing: New Leaf, Rift, and The Binding of Isaac. Sadly I've been neglecting League of Legends. I haven't been in the mood to play it lately.


----------



## Ckg2011

Wwe 13.


----------



## BRhoades1987

I love my world of warcraft xx


----------



## Kiba

Just beat Bioshock infinite...... Wow. The game as a whole got repetitive and boring pretty quick but hung through it for the storyline which was just as amazing as the first 2 (especially towards the end of the game). If Irrational Games could reapply what they did in system shock game mechanics wise, they'd be a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I just started Bioshock. I don't know what the hell is wrong with me trying to play this game on the hard mode, but I guess I'll stick through it. 

I'm not sure if I like this game so far or not. I'm really confused as to what type of game it is. It's not like anything I've ever played before, and that's not necessarily a good thing. I also really don't like the wrench combat because there doesn't seem to be any way to block attacks. I'm trying to use the guns instead, but I don't know how limited ammo is in the game. So it's definitely not the best playing game ever or anything, but I guess this game is made more for the experience than the actual gameplay.

I might stick with it for a while longer, but if I find out it's not for me, then it's straight to ebay with it :b

I think I'm going to be a lot more careful about which games I buy and play from now on because I'm getting tired of playing these 10/10 reviewed games and having them not stack up as actual games.

*EDIT*

Alright, I lowered the difficulty and played for a bit more and I think I'm done. I just don't find the game itself engaging. I've heard such great things about this story, but I'm really not seeing it so far. Maybe it's the type of story that gets really good later on, but I just can't stick with a game that doesn't engage me to get to that point. I might as well just watch a walkthrough on youtube.

I'm sure the game is better than I think and I'm just not a part of its audience, but I know that it's just not for me.


----------



## Sion

Atelier Ayesha :3 a bit of Tales of Graces and after those I'll start Ni No Kuni :3


----------



## Nekomata

Jurassic Park Builder.

I don't know why, but it's interesting <.<;


----------



## Charmander

I just ordered the Last of Us so I'm looking forward to playing that.


----------



## Kiba

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I just started Bioshock. I don't know what the hell is wrong with me trying to play this game on the hard mode, but I guess I'll stick through it.
> 
> I'm not sure if I like this game so far or not. I'm really confused as to what type of game it is. It's not like anything I've ever played before, and that's not necessarily a good thing. I also really don't like the wrench combat because there doesn't seem to be any way to block attacks. I'm trying to use the guns instead, but I don't know how limited ammo is in the game. So it's definitely not the best playing game ever or anything, but I guess this game is made more for the experience than the actual gameplay.
> 
> I might stick with it for a while longer, but if I find out it's not for me, then it's straight to ebay with it :b
> 
> I think I'm going to be a lot more careful about which games I buy and play from now on because I'm getting tired of playing these 10/10 reviewed games and having them not stack up as actual games.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> Alright, I lowered the difficulty and played for a bit more and I think I'm done. I just don't find the game itself engaging. I've heard such great things about this story, but I'm really not seeing it so far. Maybe it's the type of story that gets really good later on, but I just can't stick with a game that doesn't engage me to get to that point. I might as well just watch a walkthrough on youtube.
> 
> I'm sure the game is better than I think and I'm just not a part of its audience, but I know that it's just not for me.


I feel you dude, the gameplay just.... really wasn't all that fun and ya, the story was fragmented and doesn't really connect till the last few bits of the game (and idk if the story was really worth suffering through the dreadful campaign for but i did non-the-less).



Sion said:


> Atelier Ayesha :3 a bit of Tales of Graces and after those I'll start Ni No Kuni :3


Are you liking Atelier Ayesha? I could only stomach like an hour of that game. I hated that they took away trait effects from the crafting:no. Tales of Graces was amazing (i put in over 80 hours into that ****ing game!), stoked for the new Tales coming out in August!


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Been playing a fair amount of Mortal Kombat since the PC version released yesterday.


----------



## graymatter

Nekomata said:


> Jurassic Park Builder.
> 
> I don't know why, but it's interesting <.<;


That actually looks awesome. I can't believe it's a mobile game, it looks quite complex.

The only thing is, I don't remember an aquarium in any of the movies, I understand they have to stray from cannon a bit to keep things interesting, but it seems like they're putting a lot of emphasis on something I don't even associate with the franchise...


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Neo said:


> Limbo (iOS). Hugely atmospheric (dark, creepy) puzzle platformer. Just about half way through.


Aww man, I should've bought Limbo when it was reduced to 600MS points.. 
Now it's back up to 1200 again.. :roll "You snooze, you lose" as they say.. :|


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm on Dead Space 3 now. It's not too bad so far.


----------



## Chieve

Infamous 2

Then sly cooper thieves of time, I bested this game, but once I'm done with infamous I'm going to try to get 100% in sly because it was my favorite childhood game and I I wanna see what cool stuff ill unlock


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Aww man, I should've bought Limbo when it was reduced to 600MS points..
> Now it's back up to 1200 again.. :roll "You snooze, you lose" as they say.. :|


You should be able to get it for 2.50 on Steam pretty soon


----------



## green9206

Tried to play Silent Hill 1 on my PC using an emulator but didnt like it. I will try Silent Hill 2 tonight...


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I'm doing Fire Emblem: Awakening on hard mode. I can't play this when I'm tired. I get too impatient. So I basically suck at the game. I already let 3 people die, but to be fair, a lot of my progress so far has been completely luck based. In fact, if the rules were fair, 6 of my people should have died by now.


----------



## JadedJade

Mid-June I was playing a weeks worth of Lego Indiana Jones and Star Wars  And I just bought Lego Lord of the Rings & Final Fantasy 13 online for my XBox and it should arrive next week. Looking forward to some new entertainment. Been forever since I last bought a game I haven't played.


----------



## Kiba

Logan X said:


> I'm on Dead Space 3 now. It's not too bad so far.


Have you gotten to the mountain climbing part yet?.....:no


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Kiba said:


> Have you gotten to the mountain climbing part yet?.....:no


haha, i think i just got past the worst part of it(i hope so lol) Those huge falling rocks you had to stasis killed me 4 or 5 times. I swear they didn't even touch me and i died anyway. I'm not a fan of that part of the game. :mum


----------



## WintersEpilogue

Soul Calibur V. Although I'm about to rage quit it forever because the higher level AI just isn't fair and quite frankly, cheats. Attacks going through them, being able to use there special attack whenever they want, constant blocking and spamming unblockable attacks and all sorts of other nonsense, it's too much. 

Will probably start up Earth Defence Force or Far Cry 3 instead!


----------



## Pkfast

Just beaten The Pirates Of Dark Waters SNES. Thank god for save states lol.


----------



## KangalLover

black light retrobition
warframe
team fortress 2


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen. I'm loving it. In fact, I'd go as far as to say I like it better than Skyrim.


----------



## graymatter

kimsungbabak said:


> black light retrobition
> warframe
> team fortress 2


Never could get into TF2 but I enjoyed BLR for a long while last year, how's it holding up these days?

Warframe's been my latest addiction, what weapons and frames have you tried, and which ones do you like? I started with Excalibur then leveled Ash, going for Ember blueprints now, and aside from the starter weapons I've tried the Braton, Burston, Latron and Gorgon, Lex and Furis, Cronus and Dual Zorens, and Wyrm. So far my favorites are Ash, Lex, and Dual Zorens, (haven't found a primary I'm too fond of yet, going to give shotguns a try next.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Silent Hill 3
Must.. Complete.. But it's.. Sooo boring.. :cry


----------



## KangalLover

graymatter said:


> Never could get into TF2 but I enjoyed BLR for a long while last year, how's it holding up these days?
> 
> Warframe's been my latest addiction, what weapons and frames have you tried, and which ones do you like? I started with Excalibur then leveled Ash, going for Ember blueprints now, and aside from the starter weapons I've tried the Braton, Burston, Latron and Gorgon, Lex and Furis, Cronus and Dual Zorens, and Wyrm. So far my favorites are Ash, Lex, and Dual Zorens, (haven't found a primary I'm too fond of yet, going to give shotguns a try next.


wow! you are really expert in warframe i have just started it so i don't know much about it.
but blr is really good. it's like call of duty+future warfare.


----------



## always starting over

DoD

Lots and lots of DoD


----------



## always starting over

JadedJade said:


> Mid-June I was playing a weeks worth of Lego Indiana Jones and Star Wars  And I just bought Lego Lord of the Rings & Final Fantasy 13 online for my XBox and it should arrive next week. Looking forward to some new entertainment. Been forever since I last bought a game I haven't played.


It's good to hear about adults playing lego video games. I feel somewhat embarrassed for enjoying them. Lol

I started back in the day with Lego Island, Lego Chess, Lego Creator, Lego Racers, Alpha Team. I pretty much obsessed over every single lego game that came out. I haven't played any in a while, but I remember them fondly.


----------



## creasy

Metalunatic said:


> Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen. I'm loving it. In fact, I'd go as far as to say I like it better than Skyrim.


DD never got the attention it deserved, I feel. I'm not sure why, you figure something that combines the exploration of open world RPGs like Elder Scrolls with tight third-person action combat would be a huge hit. Soooo much content and playstyles in this game.


----------



## graymatter

kimsungbabak said:


> wow! you are really expert in warframe i have just started it so i don't know much about it.
> but blr is really good. it's like call of duty+future warfare.


Cool, but I don't know if I'm an expert, I just have too much free time.


----------



## Lil Sebastian

FTL. I suck at it. Poor foolish random people taking my orders. Tis suicide! But addictive. I'll save you one day...


One day.


----------



## The Misery Chick

_Skyrim_


----------



## UndreamingAwake

creasy said:


> DD never got the attention it deserved, I feel. I'm not sure why, you figure something that combines the exploration of open world RPGs like Elder Scrolls with tight third-person action combat would be a huge hit. Soooo much content and playstyles in this game.


Agreed, it deserves a lot more exposure. I'm currently bludgeoning my way through Bitterblack Isle for the first time, and the monsters, bosses and not to mention the sheer size of the dungeon itself are just epic. You rarely see that in modern RPGs. The pawn renting system is also a cool feature. I wouldn't know much about the different playstyles yet though, as I started off a Fighter and switched to Warrior as soon as I could, though I've seen my sister play her Magic Archer, which also seemed fun.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I've been playing Fire Emblem (GBA). I'm having a lot of fun with it, though I don't know what's up with the excessive tutorials so far. Why do they feel the need to explain how to go move down to an item in the menu? :b

I'm trying to get into this series and Shin Megami Tensei more considering that Atlus and Intelligent Systems are making Shin Megami Tensei X Fire Emblem. I get the feeling that game is going to be really hard.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Ni No Kuni.

I am trying to do all the additional stuff after the main story but the mini-game in the casino seems to be impossible for me. I don't have the intelligence to beat it.


----------



## Xenos

Finally picked up this "Last of Us" game all the kids have been talking about.


----------



## minimized

Skyrim


----------



## Nunuc

Crusader Kings II

Waiting that my current character (Da King of England, Germany and Bavaria) reaches adulthood, so i can start killing people who doesn't like me enough. Sounds cruel, but making unhappy vassals to disappear can be a lot cheaper than paying them to be happy and loyal for a few years. And The King needs his money for more important matters :twisted


----------



## The Misery Chick

_Shining Force II_


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I just started playing RustyHearts. 

It's an mmo similar to lunia and Dungeon Fighter Online(r.i.p)
Pure hack and slash and kind of fun i gotta say. At least so far.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## Glass Child

Damn you Skyrim. Just damn you.

On a side note I'm really getting tempted to try and get Dead Space 3. But I am such a wuss when it comes to game like that...


----------



## Esugi78

Just finished 400 days... too too short...


----------



## creasy

Trying to play through FFVII again. I don't know what it is, but I've never been able to get into this game. The gameplay is great, stellar music, interesting story, and I don't mind the graphics. Maybe it's the characters...they all get on my nerves.


----------



## azzah

Skyrim. Been doing the Dark Brotherhood stuff... which I have found that I have too much of a conscience to be a deadly assassin. ha Hasn't stopped me yet though, I just feel really guilty afterwards. >.< Sanguine Rose and Wabbajack questlines were pretty awesome. ^.^


----------



## kalars

I was replaying Dragon Age: Origins (for the hundredth time, I swear) until a power surge broke my PS3... It was even plugged in a power strip :'(


----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## alenclaud

Just beat the Lat of Us and Ni No Kuni. Both fantastic stories and visual excellence.

Now I'm playing ACIII, good story but gameplay could've been better.


----------



## Malek

Just beat The Last of Us, borrowed Bioshock Infinite from a friend.


----------



## OldPine

Malek said:


> Just beat The Last of Us, borrowed Bioshock Infinite from a friend.


Infinite is awesome  
I had been playing the Walking Dead for the past couple of days, but my graphics card crashed, so no games for me


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Shin Megami Tensei IV is coming out tomorrow! I mean tomorrow as in Tuesday since it's now Monday. 

I already know I'm going to suck at it. 

If anybody is interested in the game and has Fire Emblem: Awakening, make sure you register the games on Club Nintendo because they're giving away $30 to those who do. It's only in North America though.

On the other hand, I'm losing interest in Fire Emblem. Not because I don't like the game, but because I'm getting too impatient to play it. I keep using the speed up feature on the emulator and I got killed for it when I was so closed to finishing a level. I'll have to return to it another day.


----------



## always starting over

DC Universe

Like it a lot so far


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

jon snow said:


> Just beat the Lat of Us and Ni No Kuni. Both fantastic stories and visual excellence.
> 
> Now I'm playing ACIII, good story but gameplay could've been better.


I'll never understand how you people can have so much fking time for games. :no


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

My copy came in a day early =)

Am I going to post one of these everytime a new Shin Megami Tensei game comes out? :b

Voice actors I recognize so far

Ali Hillis
Eden Riegal
Possibly Liam O'Brien

Can't wait to see who else is in this game.


----------



## Arkiasis

Forza Horizon and Ratchet & Clank: Tools of Destruction


----------



## Charmander

jon snow said:


> Just beat the Lat of Us and Ni No Kuni. Both fantastic stories and visual excellence.
> 
> Now I'm playing ACIII, good story but gameplay could've been better.


Lol I always thought the gameplay was good in ACIII (apart from the stealth) but the storyline sucked.

Played The Last of Us twice and it was just as good the second time round.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Deadlight. 

It's good, but it makes me miss old games like flashback:quest for identity and another world.


----------



## HanSolo

Skyrim, its a great escape
BF3
AvP
F1 2012

When I'm really stressed or heartbroken games offer no escape, nothing does really


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Having spent a few hours with SMT IV, I've come to one conclusion.

THIS **** IS HARD!!! Even harder than I expected it to be. Demons do so much damage, which is interesting because I didn't have that much of a problem with Nocturne. I did die a few times to bosses, if you can call them that. Negotiating is not easy. Actually I watched someone on youtube play the beginning portion and she was very unlucky with negotiating and ended up dying several times in the very first area.

It's still already one of the best RPGs I've ever played, even if I've only played a little bit so far, but one thing is for certain. Nobody is going to breeze through this game unless they're an expert. :b Save your game every 10 minutes, unless you want to constantly restart.

*EDIT*

Barely a minute after turning the game on and I already died :b


----------



## Tabris

Currently playing S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Tabris said:


> Currently playing S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl.


Get out of here, stalker 
Are you playing it with mods? Oblivion lost is one of the best mod for this game.


----------



## The Phantom Pain

Uncharted 1 & 2.










I'm finally catching up to the series. I just might grab the third one as well.


----------



## BTAG

Currently, I'm playing a lot of Fifa, and tomorrow, my Dynasty Warriors 8 copy should be here. I know it's not the most compelling gameplay (button-mashing) but I've always been really drawn into the period of history that it is loosely based on, and taking down hundreds with a few swings of your pike is a pretty surreal experience. It's the same game over and over, but it's one of my guilty pleasure franchises.


----------



## Deception

Rift & GW2


----------



## Tabris

Logan X said:


> Get out of here, stalker
> Are you playing it with mods? Oblivion lost is one of the best mod for this game.


Just with STALKER Complete  I've never finished the game, so I'm going to try and do that this week :b


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Tabris said:


> Just with STALKER Complete  I've never finished the game, so I'm going to try and do that this week :b


Awesome. Complete is also a good mod. It makes the game a bit too easy for my taste but the graphical updates and many bug fixes are very nice.

Well, good hunting, stalker.


----------



## nml

Playing the last of us again on a higher difficulty, which makes it feel more like a survival horror, makes the zombie attacks feel more like panic inducing onslaughts etc. I'll try and get all the comics this time too.


----------



## BillDauterive

Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood and Alan Wake.


----------



## creasy

Gabriel Knight: Sins of The Father


----------



## BelieveInFreedom

Sleeping Dogs and Saints Row: The Third.


----------



## Sparklebutt

TS2. My little pixel people have more active social lives than I do. :lol:


----------



## Genelle

animal crossing  and replaying the last of us


----------



## Charmeleon

azzah said:


> Skyrim. Been doing the Dark Brotherhood stuff... which I have found that I have too much of a conscience to be a deadly assassin. ha Hasn't stopped me yet though, I just feel really guilty afterwards. >.< Sanguine Rose and Wabbajack questlines were pretty awesome. ^.^


I just barely joined the Dark Brotherhood, 170 hours into the game and I have yet to touch the College of Winterhold & the main quest line , also on my 4th play through of The Last of Us, beat Bioshock Infinite on 1999 mode for 360 & red boxed The Walking Dead for ps3, glitchy & laggy technical disaster but man, what a hell of a story, loved it :clap


----------



## scaredlittlemama

Minecraft, GT5, GTAIV, WoW, Kingdom Hearts, DC Universe
(KH and DCU occasionally)
Thinking about getting Ni no Kuni...


----------



## Downtheroad

League of Legends and Civ 5 have consumed my life. if anyone is interested to play some league on NA, pm me


----------



## ineverwipe

Almost finished with Pokemon Black 2. Been playing Super Meat Boy a little on the side. As well as FFXIV ARR beta - game is sick!


----------



## To22

The Last of Us. I quit out of a match and now all of my survivors are dying lol.


----------



## Gladbitt

Dawn of War 2 with Destroyer Mod
Skyrim with truckloads of mods
And Counter Strike Global Offensive.


----------



## Canucklehead

Civ V with the lastest expansion.


----------



## HappyFriday

I'm playing Goldeneye N64. I love this game. XD


----------



## loophole

League of legends. It will suck you in. It's free.. But is such a sweet game. Few of the makers of Dota made the game. If u join and want to refer. Just use lolloophole I'm not throwing a sales pitch FYI. If u think I am just don't refer me. But anyway I've logged close to 300 hrs in 2 and a half months and I'm married.. Lol


----------



## spzed

I recently completed Bioshock Infinite. Aside from that, i'm currently (re)playing Fallout New Vegas and Dark Souls


----------



## NormalLad

Batman Arkham city and Super smash bros brawl


----------



## NormalLad

Neo said:


> Rayman Origins (PC). Fantastic game, love the artwork and humour.


I played the rayman legends on wii u its amazing


----------



## zojirushi

Tetris on Android.


----------



## Genelle

scaredlittlemama said:


> Minecraft, GT5, GTAIV, WoW, Kingdom Hearts, DC Universe
> (KH and DCU occasionally)
> Thinking about getting Ni no Kuni...


You should get Ni No Kuni. It's great! I was so addicted..


----------



## Nekomata

Growlanser: Wayfarer of Time on the PSP.
Quite a good game *nodnod*


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm about to finish up farcry 3.


----------



## Canucklehead

Tropico 4


----------



## BillDauterive

Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood


----------



## T Studdly

Borderlands 2
And starting another character on Skyrim


----------



## Kalliber

Skyrim and Brotherhood xD


----------



## Makiz

Just WoW. I log in, run around a city for 10 minutes thinking what I can do then I get bored and log out again. When your friends quit it's just so boring. Haven't really bothered trying any other game.


----------



## hl9879

Fallout 3


----------



## Nunuc

Makiz said:


> Just WoW. I log in, run around a city for 10 minutes thinking what I can do then I get bored and log out again. When your friends quit it's just so boring. Haven't really bothered trying any other game.


I played WoW for three months (only MMORPG i've ever touched), and that was enough for me. How the heck some people can play it for years?


----------



## VirtualAntics

The Walking Dead (the one based on the graphic novel and not the tv show tie in.)


----------



## green9206

Borderlands 2.


----------



## Nunuc

Fallout and Crusader Kings II










Always make sure Ian has a burst weapon...


----------



## Auroras

Just finished The Last of Us last night. Waiting on GTA5, guess I could replay Liberty City again.


----------



## missingno

Got my plat on The Last Of Us now onto Dynasty Warriors 8 or as my friend likes to call it □□□□□□□□□□△


----------



## Kascheritt

Going to try Dragon's Prophet and Rusty Hearts, because Torchlight 2 is apparently not my kind of game. Not regretting the purchase though.


----------



## AnxiousBlackMan

Tekken Revolution.


----------



## loophole

Really should try out league of legends. We could make a social/other disorders group or team to play with. Be fun


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Crysis 2.


----------



## ourwater

Unreal Tournament 2004 with Nvidia 3D blue/red glasses.


----------



## Gizamalukeix

Dino Crisis


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I was finally able to be the final boss of Shin Megami Tensei IV. Well, at least one of the final bosses. Damn that was ridiculously aggravating, but a little leveling up and luck saved me in the end.

Definitely one of the best games this year. I loved every minute of it. Well, except for those parts where the game trolled me to death.

After looking at a few people on youtube play this game, I think I feel a bit better about some of my failures in my playthrough. Even though I failed and died a lot, it definitely could have been much worse :b

I also don't think I've ever seen a game where your level seemed so miniscule compared to your actual strategy. You know the game is crazy when you're level 50-60 and you can still easily get wiped out by demons that are half your level.


----------



## Auroras

I played ND: Secrets Can Kill - the remastered edition and on SENIOR mode. 

Yeah it's a girly game. Bite me :sus:bat


----------



## whatevzers

Minecraft! Just getting back into it. I forgot how awesome this game is.


----------



## To22

Skyrim. I'm trying to learn some more shouts.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I just started Final Fantasy VII, which is still the only main series game I haven't played. No doubt my experience isn't going to be quite as mind-blowing as some people's when they first played, but I'm sure I'll have fun.


----------



## Kalliber

tera online


----------



## TheExplosionist

Quake 4


----------



## KangalLover

crysis1 on ps3
this game is still really awsome!!
thanks to brother yerli.


----------



## creasy

Dungeon Crawl Stone Soup. Just killing time until the FFXIV:ARR open beta starts up.


----------



## x Faceless x

Working on The Last of Us currently.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still playing crysis 2. The game is pretty good.

I am also playing this old snes game.


----------



## nml

finished the last of us on survivor (what a badass), now replaying LA Noire, MGS4 and some others before I ebay them.


----------



## Rubixkoob

State of decay


----------



## Mousey9

I hardly ever get emotional while playing games but Telltales's walking dead is pulling too much heartstrings right now..


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I guess I'll talk about my first impressions of Final Fantasy VII, not like anybody cares, but this is the "greatest game ever made" so I guess I should talk about how it stacks up for me. 

It's really hideous to look at, and I'm not talking about the graphics. I'm talking about the overall art direction, specifically Midgar. Everything is so brown and gray and it's infested with junk. I get that's the kind of atmosphere they were trying to build up considering how evil the city is or whatever, but I've never enjoyed filthy industrial settings like this. But now that I'm out of Midgar, I'm enjoying the look of the game better, but I'm sure there's more ugly, industrial zones to be had. 

The plot is kind of confusing, but that's the majority of RPG plots to me nowadays. I actually think the opening chapters are really boring. The Midgar events are just too repetitive and uninteresting for my tastes. I'm enjoying the plot a little more now that I've seen the Sephiroth story.

As for gameplay, it's just the same old song and dance that I've done with every Final Fantasy game. Mash buttons and spam your most powerful attacks to win. Not that I'm complaining because I've always enjoyed Final Fantasy's gameplay despite how easy and broken they all really are, and I didn't expect to be impressed by it either. This really does feel like the kind of game that could be beaten by just holding down the confirm button, but again, that's every Final Fantasy game. That's a lot of games in general if we're going to be perfectly real here. 

My impressions sound negative, but I'm actually having fun with it. But I think this game's time in the sun as the greatest RPG ever made is done and over with because I think this game has been surpassed by other RPGs.


----------



## creasy

The Temple of Elemental Evil

The rules in this game are way too complex. Or maybe I'm just dumb. :/ Either way I've died three times to those giant frogs in the beginning and now I don't even wanna play anymore lol.


----------



## shatteredself

Ragnarok 2 ( lots of bugs xD )
Pokemon Black/White 2 and waiting for X/Y


----------



## Scrub-Zero

creasy said:


> The Temple of Elemental Evil
> 
> The rules in this game are way too complex. Or maybe I'm just dumb. :/ Either way I've died three times to those giant frogs in the beginning and now I don't even wanna play anymore lol.


hahaha. Those frogs killed me too, man.

This game is great, but it's a bit hard in the beginning.


----------



## creasy

Logan X said:


> hahaha. Those frogs killed me too, man.
> 
> This game is great, but it's a bit hard in the beginning.


Yeah, I love the Infinity engine D&D games so this is right up my alley. I didn't realize the 3.5 rules were so different though. "Attack of opportunity" is BS imo and I'm still not clear on exactly how the "Ready vs ____" options work.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I'm getting closer to the end of disc 1 in Final Fantasy VII. I...really don't want to finish it. I really don't, and you all know why =(

I'm having fun with the game, but I gotta say, it is utterly ridiculous how easy this game really is. Even FFVI wasn't this easy for me, and that game is easy as hell. All you ever do in this game is spam limit breaks. Even if I decided not to, there's still plenty of options at your disposal that make bosses pathetically easy. It's a pretty broken game overall, but once again, that's basically every Final Fantasy game. I'm still enjoying it regardless.

As much as people complain about the newer games, I think that's the point where they finally started getting the balance right. There are a few broken things you can take advantage of, but not nearly as many as the older games.


----------



## lilachorror

Tomb Raider


----------



## Charmander

La Noire


----------



## False Protagonist

Replaying Dishonored: The Knife of Dunwall before the Brigmore Witches comes out.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Charmander said:


> La Noire


I've been playing Max Payne 3 a lot while waiting for GTAV to come. I just bought L.A. Noire recently, though.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

EarthBound


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I finally got Pikmin 3. I feel like crying. This game is so good. It was a long wait, but it was worth it.

I also played a bit of Skyward Sword the other day, just to see if the complaints people have about bad controls was valid. Yep, the game is still easy as hell to control.


----------



## TigerRifle1

State of Decay. Now that the 3rd title update is out that allows you take a survivor out with you I'm going back to the feral zombie that killed Maya and going medieval on its ***. Sweet, sweet Maya.


----------



## mookoo_

Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate (3DS). Hopefully also be getting into Fire Emblem : Awakening shortly.


----------



## To22

Tekken Revolution. I just reinstalled it to my HDD after deleting it :lol This game can really piss me off. This game can be cheesier than mammoth cheese.



Charmander said:


> La Noire


I love that game.


----------



## lzzy

Civilization V
what a great game c:


----------



## NightAtSydney

Just played some killing floor and left 4 dead 2 on steam, waiting for Starhawk on PS3 to finish downloading, and played some Everybody's golf on the PS Vita


----------



## Noll

Fallout: New Vegas with a bunch of mods. i love this game.


----------



## miamidragon

Currently playing Shadowrun Returns - Glad to see it back


----------



## nml

Noll said:


> Fallout: New Vegas with a bunch of mods. i love this game.


huh, I'm guessing with mods that sort out some of the technical issues? I loved that game, such a shame it had so many technical problems.

Tekken. Memorising them combos.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

miamidragon said:


> Currently playing Shadowrun Returns - Glad to see it back


I'm playing this as well. Good game, but it's not as good as the snes version. 
I was glad Jake tagged along a while lol.


----------



## Anonymous Loner

Jak 3.


----------



## Noll

nml said:


> huh, I'm guessing with mods that sort out some of the technical issues? I loved that game, such a shame it had so many technical problems.


no, i don't really have any bugfixing mods... i've never experienced that many problems ;o just an overhaul mod and mods to make everything prettier.


----------



## miamidragon

Logan X said:


> I'm playing this as well. Good game, but it's not as good as the snes version.
> I was glad Jake tagged along a while lol.


Agreed, enjoyable play overall, but not as good as the original SNES. Did see that one of the steam users is working on an add-on that is a remake of the original game. Only in the Alpha stage, so still has issues, but will hopefully be worth playing


----------



## Miyu

Tales of Xillia. :3

this game seriously had me at hello, I find it hard to believe just how quickly I've grown to like it and I bought it just yesterday.


----------



## aaronfree

Borderlands 2! its so fun with friends :3


----------



## NeuromorPhish

Animal Crossing; New Leaf


----------



## Monotony

Morrowind, I should have played it years ago.


----------



## Milco

Spelunky

Really cute retro game. Great atmosphere as well, but hard as hell!
(That was not supposed to rhyme. Won't happen another time.)


----------



## nullptr

Total War: Shogun 2


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Trigo

Playing this game called Life, I'm currently level 26 with some skill points in the musicianship tree and putting all my stats on int, I wish I could take some of the perks in the confidence tree but I need more str so meh, I haven't beat the University boss yet but so far I've been acing the college dungeon. I guess it's nothing to brag about since I'm a bit overleveled but my build kinda sucks, I wish they'd release a patch so I can reset my skills. I hear one of the last boss "Death" is unbeatable but I'll give it a shot anyways because I really want to fight Dracula and finish the game.

Oh yeah my gear sucks too.


----------



## nml

Noll said:


> no, i don't really have any bugfixing mods... i've never experienced that many problems ;o just an overhaul mod and mods to make everything prettier.


you haven't? that's weird, the last time I played it crashed literally every 10 minutes! maybe you didn't make too many save files, or got a special version from Bethesda :b


----------



## Raynic781

Went back to Assassin's Creed 3. I got it on release but only played the first few hours of it. Loving it so far, super ready for the 4th one to come out.


----------



## alenclaud

^same here, I'll have to return to where I had left off, after ditching it to play some other game.

Also there's a copy of Heavy Rain arriving in my mail soon. Thought it was about time I played the game, after hearing so much praise for it.


----------



## Tez

Milco said:


> Spelunky
> 
> Really cute retro game. Great atmosphere as well, but hard as hell!
> (That was not supposed to rhyme. Won't happen another time.)


Playing Spelunky too! It is hard but addictive, I can't stop >_<


----------



## ChuckyFinster

Attempting to play the PS3 version of Shadow of the Colossus. I played it on PS2 like 4-5 years ago, and loved it. But now I'm so annoyed with myself because I can't even beat the first colossus. :mum


----------



## False Protagonist

Batman: Arkham City. Has anybody played the Arkham Origins beta?


----------



## creasy

I am soooo tempted to buy Dragon's Crown even though I can't afford it right now. God it looks good.


----------



## NightAtSydney

The Last of Us


----------



## JadedJade

Final Fantasy XIII & Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic (Light & Dark side play-throughs)


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

Assassins Creed 3. xD


----------



## transitory

Mafia II, FFXIII and occasionally Skyrim.


----------



## GotAnxiety

I'm a game master **** ya all j/k

Starwars of the old republic sound fun.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

creasy said:


> I am soooo tempted to buy Dragon's Crown even though I can't afford it right now. God it looks good.


Man, too bad it's for ps3. 

It looks like a mix between DnD Tower of doom/Shadow of Mystara and King of Dragons.


----------



## Anonymous Loner

Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I just beat Pikmin 3 for the second time. Hell I even want to go a 3rd round. The game is just that much fun. 

Apparently the least amount of days it takes to get 100% and beat it is 10 days. That's going to be really hard, especially because of that damn Plasm Wraith, but I'll find a way to beat it in one day. "Go here" on the gamepad is a Godsend.


----------



## NightAtSydney

Sleeping dogs on Steam


----------



## creasy

Logan X said:


> Man, too bad it's for ps3.
> 
> It looks like a mix between DnD Tower of doom/Shadow of Mystara and King of Dragons.


I gave in and bought it and I have no regrets lol.

It looks so similar to Shadow of Mystara because it's actually the spiritual successor to it; both games are directed by the same guy, George Kamatani.

Without a doubt this is one of the greatest beat-em-ups I've ever played. It takes the basics of SoM and enriches it with a Diablo-style loot and skill system. Quite a bit of customization and different playstyles to bite into. Plus there's plenty of sidequests, and even though there's only nine levels they each have a A and B route.

And the graphics. Oh my god. This is the pinnacle of 2D visuals. It's amazing how fluid and alive the sprites move. Just gorgeous to look at.

My only real problems with it are that the levels don't branch; you pick the A or B route at the beginning of the game and you can't deviate from it. And the action gets so hectic at times that you can't tell what the hell's happening or where your character is.


----------



## nml

ChuckyFinster said:


> Attempting to play the PS3 version of Shadow of the Colossus. I played it on PS2 like 4-5 years ago, and loved it. But now I'm so annoyed with myself because I can't even beat the first colossus. :mum


you're stuck on the first colossus? hur hur you suck :b but that's a great game. I like how it's still influencing game design now.

The expansions for skyrim. The vampire one was a bit meh but Dragonborn is proving good. Enjoying the allusions to earlier entires in the series.


----------



## ChuckyFinster

nml said:


> you're stuck on the first colossus? hur hur you suck :b but that's a great game. I like how it's still influencing game design now.
> 
> The expansions for skyrim. The vampire one was a bit meh but Dragonborn is proving good. Enjoying the allusions to earlier entires in the series.


Ahem. I beat it right after posting that. :boogie

Oh, and I bought The Last of Us. Sooo SOTC is going to have to be put aside for now.


----------



## BigBlueMoon

I just installed Dark Souls off Steam and am in for a week of insufferable hell. Someone had better throw a party for me on here if I manage to make it through without raging.


----------



## TheBlackPigeon

Right now, I'm switching it up between Dynasty Warriors 8 and Dragon's Crown. I have absolutely no idea how I'm going to make it up to the Square button after all the abuse it's been getting.


----------



## nml

ChuckyFinster said:


> Ahem. I beat it right after posting that. :boogie
> 
> Oh, and I bought The Last of Us. Sooo SOTC is going to have to be put aside for now.


ah right, maybe you're not so terrible then :b and that's a good game too

still skyrim. The hearthfire add on is cute but meh a little half arsed, looks like the modding community did a better job. sigh, to be a pc gamer...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

creasy said:


> I gave in and bought it and I have no regrets lol.
> 
> It looks so similar to Shadow of Mystara because it's actually the spiritual successor to it; both games are directed by the same guy, George Kamatani.


Ah, now i see why it seemed familiar. The character select screen is practically the same as the arcade games.



creasy said:


> Without a doubt this is one of the greatest beat-em-ups I've ever played. It takes the basics of SoM and enriches it with a Diablo-style loot and skill system. Quite a bit of customization and different playstyles to bite into. Plus there's plenty of sidequests, and even though there's only nine levels they each have a A and B route.


All that sounds great. I like that you can pick up different roads. It's similar to the arcade games and Castlevania 3? And how can you go wrong with a loot system like Diablo. Look what it did to borderlands 

Man, now i'm sad. I hope it comes out for pc soon.

Well, enjoy the game, dude.


----------



## BigBlueMoon

Man, the Dark Souls port for PC is ****ing bad. Can anybody else relate?


----------



## TheBlackPigeon

BigBlueMoon said:


> Man, the Dark Souls port for PC is ****ing bad. Can anybody else relate?


In it's original state, yes. It's pretty bad. However, I've been using this fix for the game, and I think it does a great job of numbing the sting. Check it out if you haven't already.

Thankfully, they've stated that they plan to put much more work into the PC version of Dark Souls II.


----------



## BigBlueMoon

TheBlackPigeon said:


> In it's original state, yes. It's pretty bad. However, I've been using this fix for the game, and I think it does a great job of numbing the sting. Check it out if you haven't already.
> 
> Thankfully, they've stated that they plan to put much more work into the PC version of Dark Souls II.


I ended up having to mod it, installed two mods just to diminish the FPS cap and to fix the schlocky controls.


----------



## loophole

Anyone playing league of Legends? Add me. Lolloophole


----------



## Nitrogen

Assassin's Creed II + Tales of Symphonia


----------



## BillDauterive

Assassin's Creed: Revelations


----------



## Nunuc

Started a new game in Crusader Kings II as the Duke of Croatia.


----------



## Tabris

Shadow of Chernobyl.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I decided to play through Metroid Prime again. I have the Trilogy edition on the Wii. I really love the pointer controls. Feels like I'm playing a whole new game. Really glad I got my copy when I did because now they're going for outrageous prices.


----------



## Tabris

BigBlueMoon said:


> I just installed Dark Souls off Steam and am in for a week of insufferable hell. Someone had better throw a party for me on here if I manage to make it through without raging.


Amazing game; I bought it on Release and put 150 hours into it within 2 weeks


----------



## cybernaut

Dragon Ball Z Raging Blast Demo, then my Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare. I'm new to the Xbox 360 Fanclub :boogie..I made a "switch over" from years of Playstation+Nintendo.


----------



## The Phantom Pain

BigBlueMoon said:


> I just installed Dark Souls off Steam and am in for a week of insufferable hell. Someone had better throw a party for me on here if I manage to make it through without raging.


Good luck. I just couldn't get into that game. To me, it became challenging to the point were it wasn't enjoyable anymore.


----------



## transitory

Currently playing Dragon Age 2.


----------



## Estillum

Dwarf Fortress, for the first time. Describing it as obtuse would be an understatement.


----------



## Genelle

Replaying Uncharted 3


----------



## AussiePea

^ Welcome back!.

Jumping on the "Last of Us" bandwagon. Brilliant.


----------



## Genelle

AussiePea said:


> ^ Welcome back!.
> 
> Jumping on the "Last of Us" bandwagon. Brilliant.


Thank you! And yes, TLOU is amazing :yes


----------



## StarDude

Estillum said:


> Dwarf Fortress, for the first time. Describing it as obtuse would be an understatement.


That's the text based game that goes into extreme detail about things, right?


----------



## Claudia87

Roller Coaster Tycoon 2. Haha.


----------



## BTAG

I just got Splinter Cell Blacklist today, but I can't stop playing Sonic and All Stars Racing Transformed (Terrible Name). I watched a few YT videos on it, and decided to Gamefly it, and its really enjoyable. It's like if Mario Kart took 75 adrenaline shots.


----------



## Tabris

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky


----------



## paradoxicalpandora

Tales of Vesperia


----------



## T Studdly

Going to start playing Saints Row 4 this afternoon and co-op the storyline with my friend.


----------



## Nunuc

Still playing Crusader Kings II as the King of Croatia.










Mmm, cookies, me soo hungary...


----------



## Shynobi

Playing The Walking Dead episode 1 on mac and Catherine on 360


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm working with my brother this week so we're playing against each other at Mortal Kombat 9. I like to use Sub Zero and Smoke the most. My bro uses Kitana and Scorpion and sometimes Cyrax when he loses too much hahaha. Cyrax is his secret weapon


----------



## BTAG

Logan X said:


> I'm working with my brother this week so we're playing against each other at Mortal Kombat 9. I like to use Sub Zero and Smoke the most. My bro uses Kitana and Scorpion and sometimes Cyrax when he loses too much hahaha. Cyrax is his secret weapon


The guy who won the world championships played as Cyrax


----------



## Marakunda

Katawa Shoujo and Red Dead Redemption. Odd combination but....

Fun fun fun.


----------



## Tabris

Marakunda said:


> *Katawa Shoujo *and Red Dead Redemption. Odd combination but....
> 
> Fun fun fun.


Go for Lilly :3


----------



## NeuromorPhish

999: 9 Hours, 9 Persons, 9 Doors


----------



## ElectricEnigma

A whole bunch of different games. Sonic 3 and Knuckles, Revenge of Shinobi on my Sega Mega Drive and Rayman 2 and SteamWorld Dig on my 3ds.


----------



## Raynic781

Started up Fallout 3 again. Only did like the first five quests before. Really enjoying it so far!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Wizardry 7: Crusaders Of the Dark Savant

I own a boxed copy of this game. Its pretty cool for an RPG, and one of the most difficult games of the 1990's.

More info here: http://www.mobygames.com/game/wizardry-crusaders-of-the-dark-savant


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

NeuromorPhish said:


> 999: 9 Hours, 9 Persons, 9 Doors


That game was so fking annoying to play with its incessant repetition of 'instructions' at the beginning. I quit after the introduction because it was so annoying.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing Stalker: Clear Sky(with the complete mod.) 

Clear Sky is my least favorite of the three games, but i'm determined to finish it this time around.


----------



## Clockworker

Torchlight 2, when I have the time to.

Saving for a non-ancient PC so I can catch up to years of gaming that I've missed.


----------



## haine

Dragon age: Origins


----------



## NeuromorPhish

Earl of Lemongrab said:


> That game was so fking annoying to play with its incessant repetition of 'instructions' at the beginning. I quit after the introduction because it was so annoying.


Yeah, can't help but agree with that. Although i liked the retro feel of the text style and sound, heh. The game gets more exciting soon enough though, so i found it worth playing through at least once.
_____

Katawa Shoujo. Distant Planet Rin, i'll be your lonely satellite.


----------



## Tabris

Logan X said:


> I'm playing Stalker: Clear Sky(with the complete mod.)
> 
> Clear Sky is my least favorite of the three games, but i'm determined to finish it this time around.


I like the gameplay improvements over the first game, but everything else seems to be lacking. Plus the faction wars seems kinda broken still.


----------



## Milco

Rayman Legends
Absolutely amazing game!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Tabris said:


> I like the gameplay improvements over the first game, but everything else seems to be lacking. Plus the faction wars seems kinda broken still.


Yeah this game feels more like a dlc or total conversion than a prequel. They took out the creepy atmosphere and gave us a capture the base fps, kind of.

And the zone is too populated. :b


----------



## rosecolored

Pokemon Crystal


----------



## WhoDey85

The new TMNT beat em up on the 360. It been quite fun and nostalgic for me.


----------



## Estillum

Replaying Postal 2 AWP. I forgot how ****ing sexy postal dude's voice was


----------



## Fruitcake

Pokemon SoulSilver


----------



## Cheesecake

Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic.


----------



## JEK68

Victoria 2 as the German superpower.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Chronicles of Riddick : Assault on Dark Athena

I'm finishing up Butcher bay right now.


----------



## thevandal

Cheesecake said:


> Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic.


That's a great game ! I also really enjoyed the sequel.


----------



## ChuckyFinster

Started the Uncharted 3 campaign last night.


----------



## Noll

Fallout 1


----------



## Charmeleon

T Studdly said:


> Going to start playing Saints Row 4 this afternoon and co-op the storyline with my friend.


I loved this game, Redboxed it last Friday for PS3 and had it for about a week lol, surprisingly impressed and I've never even played a Saints Row game, I had a hell of a blast


----------



## Charmeleon

Is Saints Row The Third any good?, 4 was awesome.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Hotline Miami. It's astonishingly good. To quote a critic from a UK magazine, "It's the game that Rockstar think they're making, but never quite pull off."


----------



## Miyu

step away from Ni no Kuni platinum trophy, then I'll go play Tales of Xillia.


----------



## loophole

Still wishing someone played league of legends.. Invite me if you do. Game is free and it's a crazy blast if u like rts style sorta Diablo type games. All multi-player. Blast add me. Lolloophole a d say your from sas.. In teams u can use Skype and could kinda help to communicate. I dodge the mic everytime even though I play ranked... So could be beneficial to all...


----------



## loophole

League of legends.. Download it's free and pm me your name. Let's play together!!!


----------



## Anonymous Loner

Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee.


----------



## creasy

Heroes of Might and Magic 3


----------



## nml

Anonymous Loner said:


> Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee.


aw I loved that game, so charming and funny. Exodus was great too.

still skyrim. I think people were too hard on the magic system, levelling conjuring has been pretty fun, and the destruction spells look progressively cool as you advance. I'm told the illusion tree is good too.


----------



## Kascheritt

Got myself a copy of Heroes of Might & Magic VI : Complete Edition. Like it so far :]


----------



## TheBlackPigeon

Well, I recently finished up a playthrough of "Gone Home". I do NOT envy that girl one bit! 

Now, it's a balancing act between moar Dynasty Warriors 8, and Dead or Alive 5 Ultimate.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

_*Batman: Arkham City*_

So much better than Arkham Asylum. I just don't like rehashed gimmicks, like jumping on the back of a huge baddie flailing his arms around to hit thugs. So stupid.

And i'm also playing *Transformers: War for Cybertron. *

I love that you can play as Deceptions and Autobots and choose between favorite characters. I started off as Megatron which is awesome.

This is a great game for any transformer fans.


----------



## Anonymous Loner

nml said:


> aw I loved that game, so charming and funny. Exodus was great too.
> 
> still skyrim. I think people were too hard on the magic system, levelling conjuring has been pretty fun, and the destruction spells look progressively cool as you advance. I'm told the illusion tree is good too.


Love that game myself. I really love the atmosphere, the characters, and the dark humor.


----------



## Downtheroad

X-com


----------



## arm08139914

erasercrumbs said:


> Hotline Miami. It's astonishingly good. To quote a critic from a UK magazine, "It's the game that Rockstar think they're making, but never quite pull off."


Hotline Miami, is amazing! Nice choice :clap

Since I recently got my 670, I've been playing:

Batman: Arkham Asylum (I've got Arkham City to play afterwards too )
Tomb Raider
LEGO: Lord Of The Rings
Sleeping Dogs (w/ Hi-Res Texture Pack)

Since I knew I was getting my 670 to go with my new build, from over the Summer, I got all of those games at 75% off during the Steam Summer Sale


----------



## arm08139914

erasercrumbs said:


> Hotline Miami. It's astonishingly good. To quote a critic from a UK magazine, "It's the game that Rockstar think they're making, but never quite pull off."


Nice choice! Hotline Miami is an amazing game  What mask do you use most? What's your favourite weapon?

Since I recently built my new PC over the Summer, and got my 670 installed a couple of weeks ago, I've really jumped back into gaming. I got a bunch of titles during the Steam Summer Sale, all for 75% off  I'm currently playing:

Batman: Arkham Asylum (with City also waiting to play afterwards)
Tomb Raider
LEGO Lord Of The Rings
Sleeping Dogs (w/ Hi-Res Texture Pack)


----------



## KelsKels

Anonymous Loner said:


> Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee.


Ah the first game is so much harder than the second.. Ive gotten though it but I haven't saved everyone. Its just impossible without the quicksave feature from exoddus. Well for me anyways. I tend to rage quit easily.. so.. Lol. Still easily my 2 favorite games of ever. The art and concept is just.. amazing. But that could be my nostalgia talking.


----------



## Genelle

Uncharted 3 multiplayer!


----------



## starsfreak

Grid 2

Demolition Derby is back!


----------



## Schmilsson

Vampire: The Masquerade – Bloodlines


----------



## Nunuc

*Super Mario World* on SNES to remind me how much I suck at platformers.
*Streets of Rage* to remind me how bad I am at beat 'em ups.
*Battle City* on NES. The addicting little tank game, still as good as the smell of ****ed up T-34 in the morning.

*FIFA 13*. Last football (soccer) game I played was probably International Superstar Soccer on SNES, so yyyyeah...games in general may be easier than in 80's and 90's, but not this ****er. There's so many button combinations and **** that It would make Mortal Kombat 3 jealous. I love it


----------



## Estillum

> Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines


 ****ing great game, that.

I'm currently attempting to finish the score of survival horror games I've amassed over the past year, starting with Resi 1.


----------



## BillDauterive

Alan Wake.


----------



## loophole

I cannot believe no one plays league of legends.. It's freaking awesome.... Ranked silver 3 and going to gold. Woot


----------



## Downtheroad

Rostagin said:


> Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines


Awesome game, I spent 100+ hours on that game when it came out.



loophole said:


> I cannot believe no one plays league of legends.. It's freaking awesome.... Ranked silver 3 and going to gold. Woot


Theres plenty of us who do, I just stopped recently after rage kicked in from having the worst afker streak ive ever had.....during my silver 1 promo to gold.


----------



## Anonymous Loner

KelsKels said:


> Ah the first game is so much harder than the second.. Ive gotten though it but I haven't saved everyone. Its just impossible without the quicksave feature from exoddus. Well for me anyways. I tend to rage quit easily.. so.. Lol. Still easily my 2 favorite games of ever. The art and concept is just.. amazing. But that could be my nostalgia talking.


Yeah, I agree.


----------



## loophole

Downtheroad said:


> Awesome game, I spent 100+ hours on that game when it came out.
> 
> Theres plenty of us who do, I just stopped recently after rage kicked in from having the worst afker streak ive ever had.....during my silver 1 promo to gold.


Add Lolloophole if ur playing league of legends plz


----------



## scooby

Trying to get the last achievements for Binding of Isaac. Taking no damage achievement, I always manage to stuff it up.


----------



## NeuromorPhish

Trying out the JRPG genre by playing Crono Trigger on the DS.
It's a bit buggy, but i enjoy the story and music.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

New Super Mario Bros Wii. Got it used and I'll probably be selling it as soon as I'm done with it. Its been slow to get good because I didn't like any of the levels in worlds 2 and 3, but it's getting more fun now. I just wish the game wasn't so bland.

Oh well. At least I got Rayman Legends to look forward to.


----------



## renegade disaster

1.7 content for minecraft is out (in the form of the first 1.7 snapshot). they've massively improved terrain generation so i'm playing that again. 

hooray, its not boring to explore the landscape again!


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

I am currently playing Mirror's Edge on PS3, and am currently on chapter 5. I love this game when it comes to the graphics/platforming/music, but the constant trial-and-error involved in some sequences would be enough to drive anyone up the wall, I think.


----------



## Trovador

I've been playing some Wii: Super Mario Galaxy 2, Super Paper Mario and Skyward Sword.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Witcher 2.

So far all I've done is arm wrestle and fight for money in the inn. 
I have about 3000 orens right now.


----------



## scooby

Just played through 'Gone Home'. I liked the story.


----------



## Charmeleon

I Redboxed Splinter Cell Black List for PS3, its meh, they need to bring back the Chaos Theory style gameplay & original voice actor as well.


----------



## amaris

Dragon Age Origins. Making a new import for upcoming Inquisition


----------



## SilentLyric

mario golf 64...it rules. although I don't understand half the putts the computer makes.


----------



## Glass Child

Need to get back into Majora's Mask


----------



## Mousey9

I was playing Skyrim, GTA 4 and replaying Walking dead as ******* Lee at the same time but I think I burnt myself out as I haven't touched my PS3 in a few days now.
I also bought AC3 yesterday for no real reason other than because it was on sale so yay increased backlog...


----------



## Yer Blues

Waiting for Shadowrun Returns for iOS.


----------



## To22

Little Big Planet Karting. It's very charming.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Yer Blues said:


> Waiting for Shadowrun Returns for iOS.


I need to pick up Shadowrun Returns _soooo_ bad.


----------



## Cheesecake

Star Wars: Dark Forces


----------



## Sacrieur

Glass Child said:


> Need to get back into Majora's Mask












I should play skyward sword. Shame I don't have a wii mote and will have to settle for a keyboard and mouse.


----------



## renegade disaster

erasercrumbs said:


> I need to pick up Shadowrun Returns _soooo_ bad.


same here, really like the look of it. seems like the sort of game I might play a lot of.


----------



## scooby

Just finished Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs


----------



## Kaza

I'm playing Kingdom Hearts HD 1.5 Remix and doing a Level 1 Proud Mode file. I CANNOT beat Clayton and its driving me crazy.


----------



## erasercrumbs

renegade disaster said:


> same here, really like the look of it. seems like the sort of game I might play a lot of.


Any game that lets me play a machine gun-toting Troll deserves my wholehearted support.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I like this game. It's a Civ 5 rip off, but i personally prefer the fantasy setting of this game.


----------



## mezzoforte

Heavenly Sword



Kaza said:


> I'm playing Kingdom Hearts HD 1.5 Remix and doing a Level 1 Proud Mode file. I CANNOT beat Clayton and its driving me crazy.


Oh lawd...proud mode... :afr


----------



## Estillum

The original soldier of fortune, and the first bloodrayne. The gore in the former was supposed to be some massive thing, but I was unimpressed. I do like being able to shoot people in the leg and have them flinch in pain rather then keep on shooting like nothing happened though.

I'd like to get outlast and the new amnesia, but currently having no money I'm going to have to stick to old titles for the time being.


----------



## Ckg2011

Wwe 13.


----------



## vela

Star Trek Online.


----------



## Arails

World of Warcraft.
The 5.4 stuff is quite fun.


----------



## To22

UC3. The one shooting game I suck at. I just starting playing the story mode a few days ago and it's as great as they say.


----------



## NeuromorPhish

Mario & Luigi Dreamteam

I liked Bowser's Inside Story more, but it was nice that Nintendo followed up the M&L RPG series. A bit too focused on a casual/younger target group though.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I'm trying to finish the neutral path in Shin Megami Tensei IV, but apparently I'm supposed the know the name of the guardian deity of Tokyo. Cue several hours of looking around


----------



## gof22

Outlast. It's a mental asylum horror game. Pretty fun and scary.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Well I finally figured it out, and by figured it out I mean I looked it up. Turns out the game decided to punish me for not paying attention to a line of dialogue. I had to say his name to someone, but my highly reliable AI partner suddenly forgot his name. To be fair, she just messed up one letter, but I took it as a joke. And I also stopped playing for a day before I got here, so naturally I forgot everything that was said to me.

I hate it when games do this. That was the most pointless "puzzle" I've ever experienced in a game.


----------



## Onimaru

Currently playing Borderlands 2 and Metal Gear c:


----------



## tennislover84

Um, hope this isn't too much info, but I've got this thing where I play Super Street Fighter 2 Turbo Revival, on my Gameboy Advance... nearly everytime I go on the toilet. :lol It really improves what would otherwise be a tedious activity, I must say.

Anyway, I nearly had a heart attack just now (and would have been discovered à la Elvis Presley), because I almost corrupted my cartridge. That's not a euphemism, by the way. Haha.

That GBA game was released with a horrendous bug, where meeting the conditions to fight the secret end boss will corrupt the saved data on the cartridge. But you can avoid it by turning the Gameboy off, just before the battle starts. I've managed to avoid corrupting the cartridge for a decade, just by remembering to die at least once, on purpose. To meet the hidden boss you've got to beat the game without continuing, with a certain number of perfect victories, etc. I sometimes forget though, but if that happens I just cut the power.

This time I wasn't paying attention, and I almost didn't turn the power off in time. I suddenly realised I was fighting Akuma, not M Bison, and it was like time was moving slow motion, lol. It felt like I couldn't send the signal from my brain to my hand, to make it flick the switch. It seems I turned it off just in time though. :duck

Just a little glimpse into my strange life. :b


----------



## MCHB

I made the mistake of installing Minecraft onto the computer.

Stupid...addicting...game! :lol


----------



## nml

^^ err thanks for that charming little vignette :um haha

still Skyrim. It's fun returning to it after going through Demon Souls and Dark Souls, the games are like an rpg bootcamp, after you get through them you can go back and boss other games. 

Though I think I've done pretty much everything in Skyrim. Still got that aetherium shards mission but can't find the ruddy things.


----------



## loophole

Still waiting on a sas member to add me to their friends list on league of legends. Lolloophole


----------



## Xenos

Picked up Diablo 3 for my 360 last night on a total impulse decision. I don't really play dungeon crawlers much; I fooled around with Baldur's Gate Dark Alliance and Dungeon Siege back in the day, so that's my only frame of reference. But it's pretty addictive so far. I'm playing as a monk.

If anyone else is playing on the 360 and wants to play in a party send me an invite; my gamertag is waveofbabies.


----------



## Nitrogen

Fez, Half-Life. 
Weird combination, but it works. Both are fantastic, in different ways of course.


----------



## Yer Blues

Yer Blues said:


> Waiting for Shadowrun Returns for iOS.


Still waiting.


----------



## Estillum

Just finished Outlast. I will never understand how I can watch any given horror movie and not even flinch, but even the most modestly produced horror game will make me piss all over myself..


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I killed a giant penis monster. 

Yes. I am serious.


----------



## Kascheritt

Decided to get Borderlands 2, I hope I'll find some random people to play with. I'll go buy a headset tomorrow too, maybe I'll try talking.


----------



## TheExplosionist

Company of Heroes: Tales of Valor


----------



## Nunuc

*Secret of Mana* and the fifth installment of one of the best game series ever...


----------



## mezzoforte

DMC and Skyrim now...I ragequitted Heavenly Sword :c


----------



## SASUCKSSOHARD

Skyrim, BF3, FSX and more...


----------



## cybernaut

Sleeping Dogs.That game is epic.It kind of reminds me of GTA except a bit smaller in terms of free-roam along with taking place in China too, of course.I also just got the XBOX 360 last month after all the years of being Sony fangirl, and I'm hooked.

*Next Game to buy: *GTA V!!!!!! (I'm waiting for the price to drop down to $50 or so).


----------



## BTAG

I'm playing the wait 30 minutes for GTA V to install game


----------



## hexacoda

I'm kind of amused because the game I'm playing intermittently is the same one mentioned in the second post of this thread, from all the way back in 2007! I am playing Neverwinter Nights 2. My husband got it for me in a bundle of old RPG games that was on sale a few weeks ago.


----------



## Estillum

Manhunt 2


----------



## black wolf

I'm still playing Metro 2033... Oh, and Skyrim :yes


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Oh God, what have I done. 

I just started playing Shantae. I've screwed myself now. This game is so awesome and I have a full semester ahead of me. This thing is going to ruin my last year. 

That sountrack <3


----------



## BillDauterive

Just recently beat Alan Wake and Alan Wake: American Nightmare

Thinking of what game next in my massive backlog to go through. :blank


----------



## Nunuc

I've played few Turbografx-16 titles recently using an emulator, and luckily I just found someone here in Finland who's selling an unused TG. Christmas came early this year.


----------



## NeuromorPhish

Rymdkapsel

(An iOS game, taking the concept of a strategy game and scaling it down to the most basic components. Casual but not meaningless, i like the experience.)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Nunuc said:


> I've played few Turbografx-16 titles recently using an emulator, and luckily I just found someone here in Finland who's selling an unused TG. Christmas came early this year.


Nice! How much did you pay for it?

The TG-16 is definitely a great console. It has a pretty good game library.

I love Blazing Lasers, Ninja Spirit, Legendary Axe, Devil's Crush and Keith Courage in alpha zone.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

Just good old League of Legends and Ace of Spades.

I should build a new computer to play something more demanding but my SA gets in the way as I would have to contact an importer and handle the whole thing... annoying.


----------



## Charmander

GTA 4, I thought I might actually try finishing it while I wait for the price for the next one to drop. I'm tons better at driving than I used to be, but god I'm so bad at aiming on this one. It froze after a couple of hours, luckily after I'd done saving, but I hope there's nothing seriously wrong with the disk since I would like to finish it.


----------



## Letmebe

Pokemon, TES Oblivion, Shadowhearts, WoW, other ones.


----------



## Fruitcake

I'm raising a rainbow of chocobos on Minecraft.


----------



## papaSmurf

Perfect Stride, it's brilliant.


----------



## Auroras

At the moment GTA5 & the New Super Mario Bros2 on 3DS.

I feel the urge to replay some Wii games but I don't have time. It sitting there collecting dust under my spare bed and some of the games are still in shrink wraps :no


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I managed to finally finish the neutral path in SMT IV. Wowzers that was a somewhat long and tedious journey, but it's done and over with. Slightly disappointing ending since it just kind of ends, but oh well. 

Now I just have to get back into Nocturne. Too bad I'm not going to have any time the next few weeks.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dishonored. 

Great game. Almost as fun as Thief 2: The Metal Age was.

but no funny Garrett lines and no Taffer lowered it's score.


----------



## emmiie21

I am playing Aion online currently, private server MMorpg.
I also play random old 3DS games until Pokemon X and Y come out.
I like halo but haven't played in awhile.


----------



## Nunuc

Logan X said:


> Nice! How much did you pay for it?
> 
> The TG-16 is definitely a great console. It has a pretty good game library.
> 
> I love Blazing Lasers, Ninja Spirit, Legendary Axe, Devil's Crush and Keith Courage in alpha zone.


150€. Console + controller + Blazing Lazers.
Now I just gotta find more games for it, which means outside of Finland because it seems TG-16 stuff is pretty rare in here.


----------



## Wirt

GTA 5
Fez (love the game)
Madden 25

I played a bit of dead space 3 but stopped because of those 3. And reading a book


----------



## minimized

Been playing Skyward Sword


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I just started playing The Wonderful 101. 

God DAMN this game is crazy! It feels like Devil May Cry and Viewtiful Joe had a baby that was diagnosed with ADHD. I'm sucking pretty horrendously at the game, but I'm loving it regardless.

Wonder Pink is damn fine. Pretty cool they got Tara Strong to do her voice :b


----------



## Estillum

The punisher for the ps2


----------



## creasy

It took me five minutes just to beat the asylum demon. Two more hours trying to kill taurus until I gave up. Pretty dumb really.


----------



## Ckg2011

Grand Theft Auto 5.


----------



## Cheesecake

Kingdom Hearts 1.5


----------



## BTAG

I'm still playing GTA V. I've been near the end for the last 2 days, but every time I turn it on, I just end up driving around and enjoying the scenery.


----------



## Charmander

San Andreas. I just did so many retries on one of the Catalina missions. She's so annoying.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing the Knife of Dunwall(Dishonored DLC) now. 
It's fun to play as the Assassin side this time around. Daud is voiced by Micheal Madsen which add coolness to the character. Great DLC so far.

I have the Brigmore Witches lined up already, which continues and concludes Daud's side of the story.


----------



## Nunuc

God damn TG-16 version of Bomberman on emulator. Managed to get to level 8-1 without dying too many times. Then between levels 8-1 and 8-3 I lost all my lives and continues, most of them by unintentional suicide. Note to self: don't play Bomberman if you're starting to feel tired and can't focus on what's going on.

"Let's place a bomb there and there, and go and stand here in the corner, be safe and wait that they go off. Wait a minute...NOOOoooh!...BOOM!!!..BOOM!!! What the ****, why the hell did I stand there, to make sure that I get hit by both explosions?! SHIIIII....take!"

Last life: intentional suicide with a bomb.

edit. Same thing late last night with Bomberman 2 on NES. I grab a power-up, without being sure if it was an extra bomb or the detonator thingy. No worries, that can be easily found out *Places a bomb, moves away about one square, tries if it can be detonated...BOOM!!! Dead.*


----------



## Caffei

I'm playing Mahjong on my DS. XDDD
Maye more like Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja 4 for a popular name.
(And patiently waiting for Storm 3 full burst) ^_^


----------



## Blistig

I'm playing Torchlight 2 and Civilization 5 at the moment. Trying to improve myself in Civ, it's not as easy as I thought it would be.



Logan X said:


> I'm playing the Knife of Dunwall(Dishonored DLC) now.
> It's fun to play as the Assassin side this time around. Daud is voiced by Micheal Madsen which add coolness to the character. Great DLC so far.
> 
> I have the Brigmore Witches lined up already, which continues and concludes Daud's side of the story.


How is Dishonored? I have heard mainly good things about it, but also that silent playthroughs get a little monotonous gameplay-wise.


----------



## TheExplosionist

Portal 1 & 2

"This statement is false!"


----------



## False Protagonist

Kingdom Hearts Final Mix HD. Nice Wish the worlds were bigger though.


----------



## Onimaru

Got Left 4 Dead 2 again
How I missed that game :]


----------



## Sephiroth

Nier I wish there were more games or movies alike.


----------



## ASB20

Bioshock Infinite for the umpteenth time.

Man, I love the Bioshock series. Waiting for the Burial at Sea DLC like crazy.


----------



## p90powa

World of tanks. Good free to play game if anyone is interested. Focuses on tank combat from the 1930's until the early 60's. (with a few exceptions)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I just finished the Brigmore Witches DLC. This is probably one of the best DLC i've ever played(along with knife of Dunwall). I actually like it more than the main game. By the end of it i felt a lot of empathy for the Assassin Daud. In the main game all you want to do is get to him so you can kill him, but the DLC shows you a completely new side to him.

I didn't think i would enjoy Dishonored so much when i bought it, but man did i ever get my moneys worth. I haven't been into a game that much in years.



p90powa said:


> World of tanks. Good free to play game if anyone is interested. Focuses on tank combat from the 1930's until the early 60's. (with a few exceptions)


I would play that if i didn't enjoy Mechwarrior Online so much. I'll probably give it a shot one of these days. I do like tanks.


----------



## sawako

Currently trying to finish Metro 2033 as I also try to finish the book. I also work on Dragon's Crown here and there as I try to level grind a bit.

Dark Souls 2's trailers are making me so very impatient for it's release next year!


----------



## INFPGamer

Just beat Jazz Jackrabbit 1 and 2. Fun 90s games.


----------



## Mur

Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D, I also started playing Final Fantasy 14 A Realm Reborn.


----------



## Kalliber

Lbp2 xD


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing Metro Last Light.

Great game, but way too easy and linear. It still is a fun experience though. The game looks gorgeous even on medium settings.

If these guys can crush their many bugs, balance the difficulty/AI and make the game more open world they will have a great game series on their hand with their next game. 
A well done Metro game could rival Stalker.

They are definitely heading in the right direction. Last Light is way ahead of Metro 2033.


----------



## Charmander

On the last mission of San Andreas and don't really want to try it again. :cry I guess I'll have to do the firefighter missions to become fireproof.


----------



## Peme

Pokemon Emerald and Dark Souls.


----------



## Clockworker

I've been getting back into Cabal Online, again. Good times.


----------



## AllHailSunnyvale

Castlevania. Talk about old school


----------



## scooby

Trying out Dark Souls for the first time.


----------



## To22

Just got off of KoA:R now I'm on GTA Online. GTAO, is very well done. I'm just going to grind for money for a while.


----------



## Animekid

I have been playing some Godus, PokeMMO, minecraft and the new Terraria update and I have also been recording XD


----------



## mike91

gta 5 and guild wars only play for 1-2 hours a day


----------



## Nunuc

Doom. Always so relaxing.



AllHailSunnyvale said:


> Castlevania


Ooh, you naughty girl, I wanna whip your candles and check if you have any meat stored inside your walls, omnomnom. :b


----------



## BelieveInFreedom

Skyrim, it never gets old. 

Hoping to be playing GTAV when Rockstar releases the PC version!


----------



## Mousey9

NBA 2k14. I need to stop buying this game every year.


----------



## AllHailSunnyvale

Nunuc said:


> Doom. Always so relaxing.
> 
> Ooh, you naughty girl, I wanna whip your candles and check if you have any meat stored inside your walls, omnomnom. :b


Ahhh that was pretty awesome! I think I only play for the music....sure isn't for the complexity of the game


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Messing around on Resident Evil 6. I started a new game on the veteran mode. Playing this game on the harder difficulties makes me realize just how flawed it really is. I don't understand why the game constantly feels the need to focus the camera on certain things or make me trip over dead bodies. It screws up my attacks and strategies. The camera focused on an enemy barging through a door and went slo-mo and I got attacked immediately after it went back to normal. Literally, immediately. You don't want to be getting hit on the hard difficulty.

And that chopper in Chris's game is impossible. It's just impossible.

I still like the game. It's definitely not as bad as people have made it out to be, but little things like that proves the developers didn't bother polishing the game. I hope the next game is more like Resident Evil 4 with Resident Evil 1 style exploration and puzzle solving, even though puzzles in the series is simple and mostly consist of find square shaped crank and place in square shaped hole. That would be the best Resident Evil game to me.


----------



## mezzoforte

Kingdom Hearts Final Mix
GTA V


----------



## Estillum

I finally got around to buying Bioshock Infinite, and Jesus **** **** ****ing **** christ it was ****ing amazing.
I also got no small pleasure in being called an anarchist, especially in that Ultraconservative reactionary hellhole..


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Zelda: The Wind Waker HD, which is exactly how every HD remake should be done. They kept it the same, but improved the graphics and subtly improved a lot of other things, like having much faster sailing, but I guess it sucks that the Requiem of Wind is nearly pointless now. I'm really loving it, especially because Wind Waker is one of my all time favourites.

The game especially looks amazing when the sun is rising/setting and when it gets stormy.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm back in Skyrim with around 50 mods. The best of them being automatic variant. How cool it is to fight a pack of monsters that aren't clones of eachother. Best mod ever.

Hell, i can even fight pink mammoths if i want to :lol


----------



## renegade disaster

TMNT for the gameboy advance ,i'm enjoying it. overlooked this one years ago.


----------



## renegade disaster

started playing space funeral yesterday, very funny game. I appreciate when people make games like this, that defy convention and sort of poke fun of things while simultaneously paying tribute to the genre its part of. looks like it might be a little short which is my only real complaint so far.


----------



## louiselouisa

Cave Story


----------



## Matt K

I just now finished Dark Souls. That game is the devil. And I love it. Now I'm playing Castlevania Dawn of Sorrow.


----------



## EternalTime

Currently Deus Ex: Human Revolution and replaying the first Bioshock


----------



## Anonymous Loner

Rayman 2: The Great Escape


----------



## Xenos

Picked up Borderlands 2 on sale on XBL for $15. Just starting out. I love the graphical style.

Also still playing Diablo 3.


----------



## Sylas

I play FF XIV:ARR, a bit of smite and LoL from time to time. I also like to play old games from the snes that I missed (previously super metroid, now illusion of gaia/time).


----------



## Mur

Pokemon Y


----------



## Kalliber

Little big planet


----------



## GotAnxiety

mezzoforte said:


> Kingdom Hearts Final Mix
> GTA V


Kingdoms of hearts looks ill.

I played like almost every single final fantasy game.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm still playing Skyrim. 

And also Path of Exile on the side.

I'm mostly farming for good gear on my marauder.


----------



## Marakunda

Beyond: Two Souls

Probably one of the best games I've played in a long time.
Very cinematic, and story driven, and I'm SO into that. Plus, Ellen Page is a cutie.


----------



## Mike81

p90powa said:


> World of tanks. Good free to play game if anyone is interested. Focuses on tank combat from the 1930's until the early 60's. (with a few exceptions)


^ This!

I've been playing that a lot lately. Pretty much the only game I'm playing actually.
I've only got a 49%WN, but it it a lot of fun.


----------



## Charmander

Marakunda said:


> Beyond: Two Souls
> 
> Probably one of the best games I've played in a long time.
> Very cinematic, and story driven, and I'm SO into that. Plus, Ellen Page is a cutie.


Yeah, I was looking out for that because of Ellen Page and Willem Dafoe being in it. Haven't bought it but I've been watching playthroughs. Story looks amazing, it's just not something that has the best gameplay. I love linear but it's a little too linear. Ellen Page makes a pretty great video game character though. There was some controversy when the Last of Us came out because she said that they'd taken her likeness for the character of Ellie.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I finally got myself a copy of Resident Evil: Revelations. I decided to go with the 3DS version because the console versions look like a rip-off. 

I'm really loving it so far. So far the only problem I have with the game is Jessica. She complains way too much.


----------



## renegade disaster

gone back into final fantasy 13 again. I might be a while


----------



## ctguy130

Mine craft and Combat Mission 2 (overlord and Gustav line)


----------



## guitarmatt

Tombraider on PC, it's alright..Also played through Gone Home last night, which turned out to be pretty mediocre. I thought I would like it because of all the reviews about how story-driven it was, but it wasn't what I expected.
Anyone know any games like Gone Home, perhaps with a better story?


----------



## guitarmatt

Estillum said:


> I finally got around to buying Bioshock Infinite, and Jesus **** **** ****ing **** christ it was ****ing amazing.
> I also got no small pleasure in being called an anarchist, especially in that Ultraconservative reactionary hellhole..


You were that impressed with it? Personally I found it pretty linear and repetitive, but that's just me.



CrimsonTrigger said:


> Zelda: The Wind Waker HD, which is exactly how every HD remake should be done. They kept it the same, but improved the graphics and subtly improved a lot of other things, like having much faster sailing, but I guess it sucks that the Requiem of Wind is nearly pointless now. I'm really loving it, especially because Wind Waker is one of my all time favourites.
> 
> The game especially looks amazing when the sun is rising/setting and when it gets stormy.


I really want to play that sometime, if I ever get a Wii U


----------



## Affliction

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I finally got myself a copy of Resident Evil: Revelations. I decided to go with the 3DS version because the console versions look like a rip-off.
> 
> I'm really loving it so far. So far the only problem I have with the game is Jessica. She complains way too much.


Ohhh yeah Revelations is a good one. Good luck with the final boss; annoying as hell I just gave up lol. I'm glad capcom is returning back to it's old roots. With the success of revelations, the next re games to come is supposed to more classic survival horror. ^^


----------



## Affliction

I'm playing Pokemon X ^_^


----------



## jap

Assassin's Creed 3. Still deciding wether to buy GTA V and the new POKEMON. DX


----------



## Kalliber

Ps3 and warframe


----------



## meganmila

I really want to play Alice: Madness returns. I wonder if it's available for PC.


----------



## scooby

meganmila said:


> I really want to play Alice: Madness returns. I wonder if it's available for PC.


Yeah, it is. You can purchase it on steam or amazon or I guess anywhere else that sell game keys/hard copies maybe.


----------



## Auroras

Nancy Drew: Last Train to Bluemoon Canyon

lol


----------



## Ostrava

Demon's Souls. And if I feel like some multiplayer/change of pace I load up GTA Online or The Last of Us multiplayer.


----------



## fool on the hill

I'm playing Resident Evil REmake. LOVE IT SOOO GOOD. I wish they would remake 2, 3 already. Or make a new a new horror game


----------



## Artemis48

I just finished Beyond Two Souls last weekend. It was a short game (done in 2 days) but very enjoyable. I agree with some of the reviews I've seen that it is more interactive fiction than an actual game, but the story is so well done, I don't mind the less than challenging gameplay aspects. 

I would highly recommend it to people who enjoy games for the storytelling, not just fun or challenging gameplay.


----------



## Gavroche

I bought Halo 4 almost a year ago, I had never played it once since buying it. I just started the campaign yesterday lol.


----------



## Artemis48

Marakunda said:


> Beyond: Two Souls
> 
> Probably one of the best games I've played in a long time.
> Very cinematic, and story driven, and I'm SO into that. Plus, Ellen Page is a cutie.


Have you played the Last of Us yet? The game is awesome and Ellen Page really does an excellent job. Also they are about to release a DLC for it I think.


----------



## Pike Queen

I've been playing Mario Kart Wii, Mario Golf: Toadstool Tour, and Super Mario Sunshine lately.


----------



## scooby

Played The Stanley Parable, and am playing through Alan Wake currently.


----------



## MindOverMood

Tried to play Planetside 2 and I met the requirements, just couldn't play without it lagging or closing to the desktop:| There goes 13 gigs I could of used for something else:blank


----------



## gamingpup

I'm gonna buy Kingdom hearts 1.5 soon so that.


----------



## renegade disaster

MindOverMood said:


> Tried to play Planetside 2 and I met the requirements, just couldn't play without it lagging or closing to the desktop:| There goes 13 gigs I could of used for something else:blank


I know that feel.
tried it on my laptop a while back ,it was way too choppy though. such a shame because from watching videos and the brief bits when it was running _ok_ has left me feeling a bit captivated. I certainly have got bitten by the planetside 2 bug!


----------



## chowfunfan

Warframe


----------



## Artemis48

Rise of Nightmares, a survival horror game for xbox kinect. Definitely one of the most unique games I've ever played. And unintentionally funny. But I'm having fun playing it and getting a little exercise at the same time. Also it's nice to play a game I can step away from and pick back up a few weeks later without a problem.


----------



## jap

Tomb Raider 2013 + Pokemon Y. O_O


----------



## Epsilon

I'm playing Outlast on PC..highly recommended if you're a fan of horror games.


----------



## Artemis48

Epsilon said:


> I'm playing Outlast on PC..highly recommended if you're a fan of horror games.


Outlast looks like a good game. It makes me wish I could afford a gaming PC


----------



## Monster123

Going through the latest tomb raider again on x box, love it


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I've been on a pretty heavy Path of Exile binge lately. 

The game was officially released today and they added a ton of cool stuff(a new class and new skills), and not so good stuff too. Thankfully none of my characters were affected by the changes that much.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I've been basically obsessed with Pokemon Y since Sunday. Just beat gyms 2-4 today.

Also, Mr. Mime is officially the worst Pokemon of all time. The graphics in this game make him look _really_ creepy.


----------



## Yog369

Playing final fantasy 6


----------



## KangalLover

dead space 3
this game isn't even worth pirating. and it shuldn't be considered a horror game.


----------



## Kalliber

Tera online and ps3, if anyone wants to add me


----------



## creasy

I can't wait to play the Dark Souls 2 beta tomorrow. Too bad it's at 1 in the morning and only lasts three hours...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

kimsungbabak said:


> dead space 3
> this game isn't even worth pirating. and it shouldn't be considered a horror game.


It's definitely not as good as the first two games. The only thing it has going for it is the crafting system and co-op.



creasy said:


> I can't wait to play the Dark Souls 2 beta tomorrow. Too bad it's at 1 in the morning and only lasts three hours...


Load up on Red Bull


----------



## Nunuc

Pokemon Crystal on GBC. I really have to buy a GBA SP, because the lack of backlight in GBC is more annoying than I remembered.


----------



## CWe

NFL Madden 2013


----------



## sliplikespace

Silent Hill, Beyond: Two Souls, Bioshock Infinite, and Grand Theft Auto V.


----------



## Salvador Dali

Puppeteer, Dragon's Crown, Mass Effect (first game) and Pokemon Y. Also been playing Halo 3 on the side since it was given away free recently on Xbox Live. It's the first Halo game I've ever played and I'm honestly finding it to be very boring...


----------



## redblurr

L4d2 & nfl13


----------



## BTAG

I'm nearing the end of Beyond, and I've loved every second of it. It's been so polarizing in regards to review scores ranging from terrible to almost perfect. It's hard to call it a game, but considering I always walk around and check every single area for things in every game, the slow pace doesn't bother me at all. I'm not as attached to the story as I was with The Last of Us, but I'm still enjoying it immensely. I'm also playing Lego Marvel which is just incredible as well. Probably one of my more enjoyable weekends of gaming in recent memory.


----------



## AshleyAnn

Serious Sam!!


----------



## scooby

Been playing some Path of Exile.


----------



## Kalliber

Started RIFT too, anyone play tera rift or that?


----------



## MattyD88

I'm replaying Alan wake on "nightmare mode"  and I'm trying to finally finish Deadly premonition (Quite an insane game)


----------



## EternalTime

Started a replay of Fallout: New Vegas.


----------



## Charmeleon

Beyond Two Souls, just finished it & I loved it, fantastic interactive movie.


----------



## Diffidence

Animal Crossing!


----------



## Tez

Dungeons of Dredmor


----------



## chhsadshajfgh

I'm playing Diddykong Racing


CLASSICS


----------



## Estillum

Once again attempting to finish Dark Souls.


----------



## mezzoforte

Started Assassin's Creed IV today!


----------



## ASB20

mezzoforte said:


> Started Assassin's Creed IV today!


Same. So much fun.


----------



## KangalLover

i am playing a game named :"brothers a tale of two sons".it's a really great game.


----------



## starsfreak

Playing a lot of F1 2012 lately. I even thought of getting 2013. Does anyone have it? Is it worth it?


----------



## jap

The Last Of Us.


----------



## Fruitcake

Just finished Bioshock Infinite.


----------



## Bearyfluffy

GrandChase


----------



## The Phantom Pain




----------



## OnlineN0w

Gta v


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Getting introduced to the tedious nature of Pokemon raising. Thank goodness they introduced things like destiny knot, otherwise this would be so much more rage inducing than it already is. 

I guess it's a good thing that inbreeding is acceptable in the Pokemon universe, otherwise this would be way more tedious than it already is.


----------



## feels

Recently I've been messing around with Korg DS-10 Synthesizer. I guess it's more of a music simulator than a game, but I thought I'd mention it anyway since it's on the DS. It's pretty addicting. So far I've mostly just made some really terrible songs :b, but they're slowly getting better as I learn more about all the different ways to manipulate the sounds.


----------



## jap

Beyond: Two Souls


----------



## Brandeezy

mezzoforte said:


> Started Assassin's Creed IV today!


Same but i'm also playing

GTA Online and Madden 25 (Idk why, this game is getting annoying) I'm probably going to buy NBA 2k14 on my PS3 then upgrade for 5$ to the PS4 version


----------



## just smile

GTA V c: first videogame since getting an xbox cx


----------



## renegade disaster

had a quick bash on mario kart super circuit on my 3ds. its fun to play mario kart every once in a while.


----------



## Fruitcake

To the Moon. :cry


----------



## ASB20

Just finished Assassin's Creed 4. Amazing game.

Waiting for Bioshock Infinite's DLC now. Can't wait to return to Rapture.


----------



## renegade disaster

i've really been in the mood for tactical rpgs recently. playing a bit of fire emblem for gba. interested in possibly getting a disgaea title.


----------



## rgrwng

Just finished CoD: Ghosts, but actually didn't because it crashed my PC, and now my saved game is corrupted. I raged uninstalled, and left it at that.

also finished Lilly Looking Through, and BF4 SP. 

i have Final Exam, but there aren't very man y games when i want to play.


----------



## minimized




----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Still playing Pokemon. I've officially become an addict again.


----------



## arnie

GOW 3 


.....again, lol.


----------



## musiclover55

Final Fantasy 13-2


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Finally started Dream Team after 3 months of having it. Very fun so far, but they need to lighten up on the tutorials. Anybody who has played a Mario RPG already knows how it works by now.


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse

...


----------



## Damiennn

Sonic Generations


----------



## hasbeenpugged

Bioshock 2. After playing Bioshock Infinite, I had to see what the first two games in that series were about. Very nice and immersive gameplay.
Next up is COD Ghosts.


----------



## scooby

Path of Exile. Playing hardcore mode and a boss gets me stuck in a wall and I can't move and he kills me that way. SO MAD


----------



## jap

Just finished Uncharted and Pokemon X and Y 2 days ago. Playing State of Decay and Damned now.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I started playing Goldeneye on Wii on the classic difficulty yesterday and I'm about to rage quit. I really hate it when games seem to think that difficulty is having guys assault you out of nowhere and flank you from different angles. It's exceedingly frustrating when I think I killed everybody in the room just to take two steps forward and have guys suddenly come out of a door. 

There's also this part where they expect me to run through an exploding ship without getting shot by a helicopter. That's not fun. At all.

Okay, never mind. I redid the stage and came out of it much better than I did before. I guess this is one of those games where you need to play it over and over again until you finally figure it out.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

scooby said:


> Path of Exile. Playing hardcore mode and a boss gets me stuck in a wall and I can't move and he kills me that way. SO MAD


Ouch. What level were you and which boss walled you to death?

But at least you weren't one of those hardcore autoquit user :yes
I find it so lame that people play a hardcore league, but use an alt f4 program to stay alive lol. Might as well play on softcore.


----------



## BillDauterive

Batman: Arkham City.


----------



## scooby

Scrub-Zero said:


> Ouch. What level were you and which boss walled you to death?
> 
> But at least you weren't one of those hardcore autoquit user :yes
> I find it so lame that people play a hardcore league, but use an alt f4 program to stay alive lol. Might as well play on softcore.


I was a 37 Marauder. First ever play-through of the game. Hoping that was a decent attempt through that Nemesis league. I just winged it the whole time. I don't remember the bosses name exactly, but he was like Brutus I think his name is in act one, but in act 3.

People actually alt-f4 and survive? That sounds incredibly lame for hardcore. Yeah I'd never do that.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Bioshock Infinite. I know; I'm late. Playing it through on my friend's xbox. The troublesome bit about that is that he is not always available to let me play. The game I beat before Bioshock Infinite was The Last of Us. I have to say that I really enjoyed it. Sometime this year, after beating the HD Remix of KHI on Proud mode, I'm planning to replay The Last of Us on New Game Plus mode. I'm going to max out all of my weapons and get all the collectibles.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

scooby said:


> I was a 37 Marauder. First ever play-through of the game. Hoping that was a decent attempt through that Nemesis league. I just winged it the whole time. I don't remember the bosses name exactly, but he was like Brutus I think his name is in act one, but in act 3.


Ah, you got killed by Kole no doubt. It's best to avoid him as a melee. He killed me so many times. He still does and i'm level 80. I just leap slam past him now lol.



scooby said:


> People actually alt-f4 and survive? That sounds incredibly lame for hardcore. Yeah I'd never do that.


Oh yeah. It's a very popular tactics among the hardcore elite :roll

Alt-f4 bring you out of the game instantly no matter what you were doing so people use programs(macro?) to press alt-f4 for them when health goes under a certain %


----------



## scooby

I've started a new marauder with a friend from here, taking it much slower though.

Putting more time into that new game called Nether. It's very similar to DayZ and I think its a lot of fun.


----------



## TheExplosionist

BF4 even though it's the worst Battlefield ever made.


----------



## ravens

Skyrim. Haven't played in a while and decided to start playing again.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I'm on the last level of Goldeneye Wii. I never thought I'd say this, but this game kicks ***. Some people think it's just a Call of Duty clone, but playing through it, it doesn't feel like it at all. And I've been playing on the hardest difficulty with no regenerating health, so it forces you to use your brains to get through the levels. The game's not as good as the original, but it stands on its own well enough.

Only thing I hate is that tank level. It's just luck whether you beat it or not.


----------



## nml

The Stanley Parable. The demo was very droll, I'm hoping the whole game will be equally as good.


----------



## jap

Just finished Heavy Rain. Gonna play Uncharted 2 soon.


----------



## Charmander

AC: Revelations. It's been gathering dust for ages because I kept forgetting to play it. It's better than Brotherhood at least, and Altair is in it.


----------



## Brandeezy

Madden 25


----------



## Salvador Dali

I know I've already posted in this thread, but I figured I'd update my list.

I'm currently playing Dishonored, which is a great game that I can't believe I missed out on last year. On the plus side, I got the game of the year edition for £20 and the DLC is pretty good.

Also playing Dragon's Dogma, another game I missed out on last year. Good game, though has a lot of flaws and frustrations that are hard to overlook, such as having to travel the exact same paths again, over and over, in order to complete quests. Gets very tedious, especially when night falls while travelling and you're swarmed by a million monsters while getting from point A to B.

Still playing Dragon's Crown on the Vita.


----------



## Safebox

Lately I've been playing Grand Theft Auto 5 Online. Totally not as good as I thought it would be, but still fun.


----------



## KangalLover

super mario sunshine


----------



## rymo

Dota 2
XCOM: Enemy Unknown (then the expansion)
Rogue Legacy
GTA V
Battlefield 4 (if I can fix my laptop's SLI graphic issues)
The Stanley Parable


----------



## NeuromorPhish

I was planning on finishing up Fire Emblem; Awakening soon, but i've felt more drawn to a mixture of other "games". Some Zelda OoT, Super Meat Boy, and Higurashi no Naku Koro ni (the latter being the reason i put games in quotation marks).


----------



## Eurasian

Ace Attorney - Dual Destinies.
The first of the series that I'm actually taking my time with.


----------



## Nunuc

Pokemon Crystal. Had to start a new game after I noticed that the one with a new battery included that I bought indeed had a new battery...but what was keeping it on it's place was ****ing Scotch tape. I ripped the piece of **** off and soldered a new cr2025 there instead. Only lost few hours of gameplay, so it's not that bad.

People, don't use tape when you change internal batteries on your GB/GBC/GBA/NES/SNES/N64 etc. games! Especially not ****ing regular Scotch tape.


----------



## Brisby

About to finish Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen, first time through. 
Going to start Ni No Kuni in the next couple of days.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

FFIX

My new favorite FF. Before it was FFX mostly due to it's fantastic battle system, but I just love the world, the equipment abilities, and the looks of FFIX so much more. Even though a slow ATB system is in place, IX is a true gem.


----------



## JH1983

Just finished Lost Odyssey on Xbox 360, about to start Last Remnant soon. Also went through a bunch of classic RPG's recently.


----------



## Waffles91

Been playnig Starcraft 2 multiplaying for the past couple of years, and I'm on the last mission of GTA5. I've been on that mission for like a month, not sure why I stopped playing. Incredible game


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Messing around on Goldeneye until Mario 3D World and Zelda come out on Friday. I really like using the Wii controller to aim my gun. Might go back and play some Pikmin 3 since I still have to attempt a speed run of this thing.


----------



## crypticase

Trying to have the guts to finish Outlast... Lol! Oh and replaying Halo Reach for no reason


----------



## wmu'14

DS: Super Mario 64 DS

NES: The Legend of Zelda (off the computer on Zelda Classic)


----------



## renegade disaster

bravely default demo


----------



## INFPGamer

Just recently beat Final Fantasy Legend 1-3 and FF Adventure.


----------



## inerameia

Fallout New Vegas. Fell in love with Fallout 3 so I thought I'd give FNV a run. Pretty good game. Time consuming, but fun.


----------



## dead24

Just finished:
God of War:Ascension-got a bit annoyed with the trials of archimedes. Still one of the best games on the ps3 along with the Uncharted series.

Beyond Two Souls-Boring. I didn't like the story and alien/creatures. Heavy rain was way better.

Currently playing The Last of Us


----------



## scooby

Luigi's Mansion 2 on 3DS. Stop ****ing calling me professor E. Gadd, you *******!


----------



## frankfrisi

Dark Souls

maybe it was a bad idea..


----------



## frankfrisi

shiori123 said:


> Dragon Age: Origins.


Such an awesome game. Loved every minute of it.


----------



## frankfrisi

rymo said:


> Dota 2
> XCOM: Enemy Unknown (then the expansion)
> *Rogue Legacy*
> GTA V
> Battlefield 4 (if I can fix my laptop's SLI graphic issues)
> The Stanley Parable


I hate that game. I just can't progress because I can barely even get to the next boss.


----------



## rymo

frankfrisi said:


> Such an awesome game. Loved every minute of it.


As someone who was a huge Baldur's Gate/Baldur's Gate 2 fan, I was super disappointed by Dragon Age. Not saying it was bad, but the combat system was hugely dumbed down to cater towards modern audiences. Too bad.

Also, Dark Souls is the best game of last generation IMO. Keep fighting!


----------



## SusanStorm

Right now I'm hooked on Call of Duty:Black ops 2. Online of course.

I have gta 5,but haven't started playing it yet.I'll probably get bored of COD some time


----------



## frankfrisi

rymo said:


> As someone who was a huge Baldur's Gate/Baldur's Gate 2 fan, I was super disappointed by Dragon Age. Not saying it was bad, but the combat system was hugely dumbed down to cater towards modern audiences. Too bad.
> 
> Also, Dark Souls is the best game of last generation IMO. Keep fighting!


I only cared about story, music and presentation anyway


----------



## rymo

frankfrisi said:


> I only cared about story, music and presentation anyway


All of those also better in Baldur's Gate (2), though I will say compared to most games these days, yes, Dragon Age did well in those areas.


----------



## frankfrisi

rymo said:


> All of those also better in Baldur's Gate (2), though I will say compared to most games these days, yes, Dragon Age did well in those areas.


Well I guess it has to do with nostalgia. After Fable it's one of the first RPGs I've played and I barely played games as a kid.


----------



## rymo

frankfrisi said:


> Well I guess it has to do with nostalgia. After Fable it's one of the first RPGs I've played and I barely played games as a kid.


Nope. To this day, I still go back and play Baldur's Gate 2 every once in a while. Visually it still looks great because of its art style, so it's bearable to play even after all this time. If you liked Dragon Age, BG2 will blow your mind - I really recommend it. Easily one of the best games ever made. Oh, and if you didn't realize it yet, BG is the spiritual predecessor of Dragon Age (same developer, Bioware).


----------



## frankfrisi

rymo said:


> Nope. To this day, I still go back and play Baldur's Gate 2 every once in a while. Visually it still looks great because of its art style, so it's bearable to play even after all this time. If you liked Dragon Age, BG2 will blow your mind - I really recommend it. Easily one of the best games ever made. Oh, and if you didn't realize it yet, BG is the spiritual predecessor of Dragon Age (same developer, Bioware).


So many games I still gotta play... If the game's too good I fear I'll get even less work done.


----------



## Rixy

Despite Uncharted 2 being one of my favourite PS3 games I've only just gotten around to playing the first one. While I am really enjoying it, these have to be some of the cheapest shooting sections I've ever come across. Sometimes you need clairvoyance to get through on your first attempt. 

No, Naughty Dog, I didn't know that you were going to spawn a guy with a rocket launcher who can kill me with one hit RIGHT. BEHIND. ME.


----------



## Charmander

Ac3


----------



## Mur

Pokemon Y


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Rixy said:


> Despite Uncharted 2 being one of my favourite PS3 games I've only just gotten around to playing the first one. While I am really enjoying it, these have to be some of the cheapest shooting sections I've ever come across. Sometimes you need clairvoyance to get through on your first attempt.
> 
> No, Naughty Dog, I didn't know that you were going to spawn a guy with a rocket launcher who can kill me with one hit RIGHT. BEHIND. ME.


I don't know where you are in the game right now, but if you aren't near the end yet, just wait for it. The game gets ridiculous at that point.


----------



## renegade disaster

Galaga Legions DX-

going for 100% completion.


----------



## Heartbreaker

AC Black Flag. Epic game, but I'm kinda more keen on playing complex RPGs these days, so I don't play it very often.


----------



## hasbeenpugged

I am replaying the two Witcher games right now, trying to create that perfect save game to carry forth to The Witcher 3.


----------



## nml

Hotline Miami. I like the retro visuals and the music's great....but, meh, it's too hard, which might not have been a problem, but the gameplay's not deep enough to justify the difficulty imo.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Haven't been using my 360 much lately, so I've been trying to not let it collect dust over the past couple of days. Kind of hopping between games, trying to make a little progress here and there in unfinished stuff. Also enjoying the occasional Street Fighter 4 session on PC.


----------



## Colt45ws

Just bought SkyRim on Steam. Yeah, Im behind the times. That's intentional. Saves me money.


----------



## Rixy

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I don't know where you are in the game right now, but if you aren't near the end yet, just wait for it. The game gets ridiculous at that point.


Beat it yesterday and yeah, I totally see where you're coming from. What's better than a guy who can one hit kill you? TWO OF THOSE GUYS. With other overpowered guys...and destructible cover. Yeah, I'm bitter. I'd love to know who the hell playtests for Naughty Dog because the last game I played that was this cheap was...well...Jak 2.


----------



## MuckyMuck

hasbeenpugged said:


> I am replaying the two Witcher games right now, trying to create that perfect save game to carry forth to The Witcher 3.


Will definitely do this before Witcher 3 comes out.

Im not playing much these days, i recently downloaded "_Castlevania: Lords of Shadow Ultimate Edition_", love the game, played it on PS3 but never finished it, so intend to now.
So yeah, started that and play a bit of PES 2013 here and there, for some reason the game is much better a year later, maybe because the latest FIFA & PES are s**t.


----------



## Elros

hasbeenpugged said:


> I am replaying the two Witcher games right now, trying to create that perfect save game to carry forth to The Witcher 3.


Need to play them again too, my old HDD died with all my save files on  Had to replay the mass effects too and will need to do dragon age again before Inquisition.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I played the Japanese Lightning Returns: FFXIII demo and enjoyed it a lot. The new combat system is really fun, though slightly complex. If I had the money, I'd probably just buy the game right now instead of waiting for the English version, but I'll save my money and wait for price drops.


----------



## badgerparty

I got halfway through the Witcher 2 (finished first one) before getting distracted. I'll wait for the third one to come out and them summon the motivation to reach the end.

I'm about to try out a free trial on EVE Online for the third time. Hoping it's third time lucky.


----------



## badgerparty

I got half way through the Witcher 2 before getting distracted. I loved the whole Flotsam area. My interest waned a bit once I left there. I completed the first one so I could play the second, so I suppose I'll do the same when the third one comes out.

About to try an Eve Online trial for the third time. Hopefully I'll get into this time.


----------



## BillDauterive

I got both COD: Ghosts and Battlefield 4 coming in the mail today after work. Which game to play first? Hmmmm. :|


----------



## Esugi78

Came back to WoW for about 2 months now... played too much, need to cancel account again!


----------



## seafolly

Colt45ws said:


> Just bought SkyRim on Steam. Yeah, Im behind the times. That's intentional. Saves me money.


I'm the same way. It's still available for $7.50 but I'm on a Mac so&#8230;I'll keep waiting on the 360.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I've been playing Super Mario 3D World all week. Love this game. Very fun. It's better than the majority of the games coming out for the new consoles to be honest. 

I might buy Kingdom Hearts 1.5 because there is a sale this week, but I'm not sure if I should save my money and buy it later because it might be even cheaper at a later date.


----------



## Marakunda

Just finished both Resident Evil 1 and 2, starting 3 right now.

Great games so far!


----------



## scooby

Marakunda said:


> Just finished both Resident Evil 1 and 2, starting 3 right now.
> 
> Great games so far!


Have you played any of the others? I'm playing through Resident Evil Revelations right now on the 3ds, albeit very slowly. It's taken me over a week of playing incredibly casually. I think its pretty fun.


----------



## Felipe

Marakunda said:


> Just finished both Resident Evil 1 and 2, starting 3 right now.
> 
> Great games so far!


I pretend to play them too I think they are awesome, I never finished none of them. 
Now I'm playing Metal Gear Solid 3 Subsistence, I'm playing all the metal gears in order, I played even the Msx ones.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn

Final Fantasy IX, because I need something I can emulate on my laptop. I like it, alot, but to be honest I think I preferred XII.


----------



## Mousey9

I just bought Ni No Kuni since it was on sale on black Friday. Other than FF13, FF13-2, and I guess pokemon, I don't have much experience in these type of games. Should be interesting.


----------



## Salvador Dali

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I've been playing Super Mario 3D World all week. Love this game. Very fun. It's better than the majority of the games coming out for the new consoles to be honest.
> 
> I might buy Kingdom Hearts 1.5 because there is a sale this week, but I'm not sure if I should save my money and buy it later because it might be even cheaper at a later date.


I've been debating whether or not to get the new Mario game. I've been getting very bored of the recent Mario games, since imo, they aren't really doing anything innovate (especially all the "New" Super Mario Bros titles). I used to really enjoy Sunshine and the Galaxy games, but recently Mario just hasn't struck a chord with me.



Marakunda said:


> Just finished both Resident Evil 1 and 2, starting 3 right now.
> 
> Great games so far!


The original RE trilogy was pretty damn good. 4 was a good game as well, despite not really being scary any more and deviating from the survival-horror into just a third person shooter, I still enjoyed it.
5 and 6 were very meh for me, I really didn't enjoy them, especially 5. They didn't even feel like RE games to me.
Revelations was brilliant though, it was my first 3DS game. Greatest RE game since the original 3, imo.


----------



## LesMiz

Earthbound. One of the best games ever made.


----------



## iloverum

No more room in hell...a mod for HL2 http://www.nomoreroominhell.com/



TheExplosionist said:


> BF4 even though it's the worst Battlefield ever made.


And i found 3 quite mediocre, going by all the hype i was expecting an experience similar to 2002 in BF1942 but what i got was too long a time installing+downloading patches+starting the thing only to play in boring XP farming charnel house maps being blinded by lens flare all the time..gave it 2 months after launch and haven't played since...thankfully gave 4 a wide berth this time.


----------



## Fruitcake

Civcraft! On Minecraft.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Hmm, Tales of Xillia is $19.99 on Amazon, but I'm not sure if I should get it or not. I never played a game in the series and I'm not 100% sure if I would like the combat system or style that the game has. It looks like a good game, but I'm just wary of spending money on games that I'm not sure if I'll like or not.


----------



## renegade disaster

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Hmm, Tales of Xillia is $19.99 on Amazon, but I'm not sure if I should get it or not. I never played a game in the series and I'm not 100% sure if I would like the combat system or style that the game has. It looks like a good game, but I'm just wary of spending money on games that I'm not sure if I'll like or not.


the thing with the games in that series is they often don't go for cheap. I passed up tales of symphonia back at the time it was released on gamecube thinking it will come down in price so I can take a chance on it when it reached the used bargain bin section. it never did,like many other games in the tales series its gone up and up in price as the years rolled by. so with that in mind the best time to buy these particular games is when there is a sale on them and brand new stock is still out there. but I can understand your predicament since I have found myself in a similar one before. I still haven't got a tales game myself and i'm sort of tempted by the upcoming remaster/release of the symphonia ones which is coming to the ps3.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

renegade disaster said:


> the thing with the games in that series is they often don't go for cheap. I passed up tales of symphonia back at the time it was released on gamecube thinking it will come down in price so I can take a chance on it when it reached the used bargain bin section. it never did,like many other games in the tales series its gone up and up in price as the years rolled by. so with that in mind the best time to buy these particular games is when there is a sale on them and brand new stock is still out there. but I can understand your predicament since I have found myself in a similar one before. I still haven't got a tales game myself and i'm sort of tempted by the upcoming remaster/release of the symphonia ones which is coming to the ps3.


From what I've seen on amazon, most of the games in the series, aside from Graces right now and Symphonia, are fairly cheap now for used and new copies, going between $20-$30. I think Symphonia is the exception because it's on the Gamecube, which had a very low install base, and a lot of Gamecube games are very expensive compared to PS2 and PS3 games.

Anyways, decided to take a chance and order a copy. I'll never know if I'll like it or not unless I try.


----------



## renegade disaster

yea they vary in price. but getting a PAL copy for some of them isn't quite as cheap as some games that I feel comfortable taking risks on. I suppose it depends on your idea of cheap (I frequently pick up great titles from charity shops that only cost a couple of pound),most of the tales games hold their value pretty well and for a gamer who has an interest in retro gaming like myself its tricky getting a real bargain. I think for me i'm gonna start by checking out of tales of phantasia as I can get a rom of that and run that through a softmodded gba sp and then see what I think of it.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

renegade disaster said:


> yea they vary in price. but getting a PAL copy for some of them isn't quite as cheap as some games that I feel comfortable taking risks on. I suppose it depends on your idea of cheap (I frequently pick up great titles from charity shops that only cost a couple of pound),most of the tales games hold their value pretty well and for a gamer who has an interest in retro gaming like myself its tricky getting a real bargain. I think for me i'm gonna start by checking out of tales of phantasia as I can get a rom of that and run that through a softmodded gba sp and then see what I think of it.


Phantasia is actually the only Tales game I've played. I think I got half way through and quit for some reason. It was quite fun, but the combat system is a little hard to get used to. I can tell the gameplay has changed a lot with more recent editions.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Dragon's Crown. Very fun.
God Mode. It's ok.
Walking Dead (Telltale). Very cool game.


----------



## loophole

Is twilight 2 any good ... wasn't super impressed with d3.... they gotta huge sell on it right now


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing Fallout: New Vegas right now. I downloaded a few graphic mods and different tweaks, so hopefully it runs smooth without crashing like the good old Bethesda game it is.


----------



## 1437

CSGO, bought it a couple of days ago. I'm so in love with this game


----------



## midnightson

Castlevania: Mirror of Fate HD

I've only gotten to the part where you control Alucard, but the game is boring as hell so far. Awful level design, drab visuals, unspired music, and what have they done to Simon? He seems like just another Kratos ripoff with a Scottish accent. I'd rather he have virtually no personality at all than this crap. It's way too easy too considering how much focus they put on the combat. I started on hard mode without using the magics and I've only died twice. Speaking of the combat, it's kinda fun even though it's just standard modern action game fare. Still nothing new at all. 

I don't understand the point of this game. It's a retread of the Metroidvanias minus the tons of collectibles and powers in exchange for lazy generic action combat. I wish I hadn't paid the 15 bucks for it. Konami needs to either take the series back to Japanese devs with some new ideas or kill off CV forever.


----------



## Salvador Dali

Recently been playing:
Resogun
Dark Souls
Tearaway
Assassin's Creed 4
LOTR: Battle for Middle-Earth 2 - Only started playing this today and I'm really irritated that the online servers have been taken down.


----------



## loophole

Just started twilight ii 5 bux on steam... already better then d3


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I decided to give Demon's Souls another fair shot because I played it earlier this year and couldn't get into it. I'm starting to enjoy the game now that I understand the mechanics a little better. I just beat that big spider that shoots lava. Took a few tries, but I figured out its pattern. 

Gotta be honest though, although I'm enjoying the game now, I still find it to be a tad overrated. It's an enjoyable game for what it is, but I haven't found anything that really draws me into it. It's a solid game. I just don't feel there's a whole lot else noteworthy about the game aside from its high difficulty.

But I will play the game till the end because I am having fun with it. I'm also still playing Mario 3D World. Loved the game, but getting 100% is going to be tedious as all hell. You basically have to play the game 5 times the whole way through just to do it.


----------



## Boriya

- Megaman X2
- Megaman X3
- Megaman 7
- Kirby's Dream Land 3
- Project Zero 2 Wii Edition


----------



## frankfrisi

Salvador Dali said:


> LOTR: Battle for Middle-Earth 2


Battle for Middle-Earth 1.. ah memories


----------



## feels

I started playing Skyrim again. I'm probably more into it this time than I ever was before. I think this is partly because I've been smithing, which I hadn't done before, and obsessively looking for materials. I'm a female Orc warrior. I'm usually never warrior class in any game, but I'm really enjoying it. Gah, it's so weirdly satisfying when it cuts to that kill cam and my Orc headbutts somebody to death. :b


----------



## Scrub-Zero

feels said:


> I'm a female Orc warrior. I'm usually never warrior class in any game, but I'm really enjoying it. Gah, it's so weirdly satisfying when it cuts to that kill cam and my Orc headbutts somebody to death. :b


Two handed weapons, eh? I'm always a two handed weapon user in games when it's allowed. It's probably because i watch too much Berserk. :b


----------



## Kascheritt

Still Dragon Nest EU. Might switch to Wild Star later if I like it enough to pay for it, would be nice to try beta. I once made a mistake with Guild Wars 2.


----------



## WhoDey85

I'm a couple hours into Dark Souls for the first time. I bought it the other day for five dollars. I've already died a bunch of times, mainly because I wandered off into the wrong area at the beginning.


----------



## BillDauterive

Battlefield 4 for PC


----------



## Sylas

FFXIV:ARR, Path of Exile and Skyrim.

Final fantasy's new online game is my top mmo game choice atm.

I just got started with Skyrim and liking it a lot so far. Dual casting companion forever!

Path of Exile is cool to play with my best buddy (who doesn't like mmo's). Lots of nostalgia from the old days back when I played D2 =D


----------



## 141079

Eve online...all day every day.


----------



## AndyD1

Civ 5 bought some of the expansions on the steam sale so seeing what they're like


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Gotta be honest, I'm starting to remember why I didn't like Demon's Souls when I first played it. I'm getting further into the game and I'm not seeing this nail biting difficulty that people are talking about. The only difficult thing that seems to come from the game is the tedium of having to redo everything after you get killed, sometimes through no fault of my own, and then getting attacked by monsters on the way to get back to where I was because I'm too impatient to redo everything. I don't feel challenged by the game. I feel taunted by it. 

I'm going to keep trying to beat it. It's a good game, but I don't feel this is one of the best games this generation had to offer. I was told that learning the mechanics and getting good at the game is rewarding, but I personally don't feel that way. I think beating a game like Contra or Castlevania or Devil May Cry on DMD mode is rewarding. This just feels like a repetitive grind. 

I don't mean to start any arguments because I know there are people here who love the game. Everybody is welcome to their opinions. I guess the game just isn't suited to my tastes.


----------



## Openyoureyes

league of legends, ask me for my username and we can play!


----------



## gorbulas

Playing nothing at the moment due to injury but before I forget and when I come back I will be playing:
Rift - possibly, I was playing that before my injury but it lost my steam for me
Ultima 7 Black Gate and Serpent Isle - time to play these timeless classics again!


----------



## Salvador Dali

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Gotta be honest, I'm starting to remember why I didn't like Demon's Souls when I first played it. I'm getting further into the game and I'm not seeing this nail biting difficulty that people are talking about. The only difficult thing that seems to come from the game is the tedium of having to redo everything after you get killed, sometimes through no fault of my own, and then getting attacked by monsters on the way to get back to where I was because I'm too impatient to redo everything. I don't feel challenged by the game. I feel taunted by it.
> 
> I'm going to keep trying to beat it. It's a good game, but I don't feel this is one of the best games this generation had to offer. I was told that learning the mechanics and getting good at the game is rewarding, but I personally don't feel that way. I think beating a game like Contra or Castlevania or Devil May Cry on DMD mode is rewarding. This just feels like a repetitive grind.
> 
> I don't mean to start any arguments because I know there are people here who love the game. Everybody is welcome to their opinions. I guess the game just isn't suited to my tastes.


I honestly don't think that Demon's/Dark Souls are that difficult either, but in a lot of games nowadays, there is little or no consequence in dying. The Souls games punish you for dying, which is why I suppose people find it hard.

Opinions are opinions, and in my opinion the game is certainly rewarding. The game rewards you for taking risks and exploring new areas. After you've put a lot of hours into the game, have built up a high soul level, have defeated most/all of the bosses, acquired some of the best armour/weapons and perhaps even earned the platinum trophy to the game, there's definitely a sense of achievement, especially after everything you had to go through to get them, dying a million times being one of them.

I don't feel the same sort of achievement in a game like Skyrim, mainly because I barely ever died in that game and I could save the game anywhere so I didn't need to worry about messing up. The Souls games on the other hand are constantly auto-saving, so if you mess up, you actually mess up, no reloading for you!

I wouldn't really call it repetitive; linear JRPGs like the Final Fantasy games are repetitive imo, especially the earlier games where you basically just mash the attack button and then watch your pixels kill the monsters and earn a bit of XP.

Not everyone's gonna love the Souls game though of course. I originally brought Dark Souls back in 2011 and didn't find it very entertaining. After giving Demon's Souls a go earlier this year and enjoying it, I decided to give Dark a try again and I actually like the game now, especially now that I've got an idea of what to expect and I'm not dying a trillion times.

Just my take on the game(s).


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm glad there's a lot of Path of Exile players at SAS.

My IGN is DireMace if anyone wants to farm bosses(piety and dominus) or run maps sometime.


----------



## zomgz

Battlefield 4, Skyrim, and Dishonored lately.


----------



## Brisby

Played Starbound for hours today! It's basically like Terraria but with more space age feel because you can move from planet to planet with different life and vegetation.


----------



## h00dz

Brisby said:


> Played Starbound for hours today! It's basically like Terraria but with more space age feel because you can move from planet to planet with different life and vegetation.


Omg I so want to try that game, I loved Terraria!


----------



## monotonous

titan quest


----------



## Raphael200

Age of empires 3 the War chief its good


----------



## midnightson

Soul Sacrifice. This is a pretty fun little game. I like it's style.


----------



## nml

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Gotta be honest, I'm starting to remember why I didn't like Demon's Souls when I first played it. I'm getting further into the game and I'm not seeing this nail biting difficulty that people are talking about. The only difficult thing that seems to come from the game is the tedium of having to redo everything after you get killed, sometimes through no fault of my own, and then getting attacked by monsters on the way to get back to where I was because I'm too impatient to redo everything. I don't feel challenged by the game. I feel taunted by it.
> 
> I'm going to keep trying to beat it. It's a good game, but I don't feel this is one of the best games this generation had to offer. I was told that learning the mechanics and getting good at the game is rewarding, but I personally don't feel that way. I think beating a game like Contra or Castlevania or Devil May Cry on DMD mode is rewarding. This just feels like a repetitive grind.
> 
> I don't mean to start any arguments because I know there are people here who love the game. Everybody is welcome to their opinions. I guess the game just isn't suited to my tastes.


hmm, well, the souls games are punishing and repetitive....but that perversely ends up being half the fun imo. It's interesting you say you don't think the gameplay is all that difficult or deep though. I really liked how Demon Souls and Dark Souls forces you to master the game's mechanics. Like there'll be a point when I kept dying, and I'd realise "alright, I need to get better at dodging to get past this" or "I need to get better at using a two handed weapon"...so while you do die an awful lot, and face challenges over and over, you're learning to get good at the game's (really precise) systems. With lesser supposedly difficult games you can get past the challenges by just, for instance, memorising what order the enemies appear. But as you're getting through the souls games you feel like you've survived because you've become pretty badass at playing the game.

Though I agree occasionally the games descend to being downright annoying, like how the save points are hidden in Dark Souls! Though tbf the dickishness of that made me smile :lol


----------



## HD43D

*Xbox one*

AC4: Black Flag. Good stuff.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

nml said:


> hmm, well, the souls games are punishing and repetitive....but that perversely ends up being half the fun imo. It's interesting you say you don't think the gameplay is all that difficult or deep though. I really liked how Demon Souls and Dark Souls forces you to master the game's mechanics. Like there'll be a point when I kept dying, and I'd realise "alright, I need to get better at dodging to get past this" or "I need to get better at using a two handed weapon"...so while you do die an awful lot, and face challenges over and over, you're learning to get good at the game's (really precise) systems. With lesser supposedly difficult games you can get past the challenges by just, for instance, memorising what order the enemies appear. But as you're getting through the souls games you feel like you've survived because you've become pretty badass at playing the game.
> 
> Though I agree occasionally the games descend to being downright annoying, like how the save points are hidden in Dark Souls! Though tbf the dickishness of that made me smile :lol


Well I'm still playing the game, so it's not like I'm not having fun with it. If I didn't like it I would have just quit. But really, this is an RPG, and true difficulty doesn't really exist in RPGs because you can always grind your way past a difficult part or use items or certain equipment to make your life easier. In fact, I started a new game using the royalty class just for fun and it's so horribly broken that it completely negates the point of the game's challenge. There's also one boss that I struggled with, but then I equipped the thief's ring and he never touched me. It's tough to talk to people about this game because anything that could be considered a flaw is defended as an intentional part of the game and that I should stop whining and deal with it. It doesn't matter if it's intentional or not. Castlevania on NES is a very challenging game, but part of that challenge is born out of the flawed jumping controls. It makes it harder, but not in a good way.

I am learning to play the game and it is nice when I do figure certain things out, like how to get past that monster on the stairs leading to the Maneater bosses. A lot of the game is just common sense and patience, but patience isn't something I really have anymore. You say that some games can be made easy by just memorizing enemy placements, but I could say the exact same thing about this game.

Also, I've heard people say that every death in this game is the player's fault because of how tightly designed the game is. I call BS on that because I have died a couple of times due to glitches and framerate issues.

Like I said, it's a good game, but it also doesn't cater to my personal tastes. I like more fast paced games like Devil May Cry, which is also pretty hard and does encourage the player to master the mechanics in order to beat it, especially if you want to get a good ranking. I do enjoy challenge in games. It's more about the type of game itself to me than the challenge.


----------



## midnightson

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Well I'm still playing the game, so it's not like I'm not having fun with it. But really, this is an RPG, and true difficulty doesn't really exist in RPGs because you can always grind your way past a difficult part or use items or certain equipment to make your life easier. In fact, I started a new game using the royalty class just for fun and it's so horribly broken that it completely negates the point of the game's challenge. There's also one boss that I struggled with, but then I equipped the thief's ring and he never touched me. It's tough to talk to people about this game because anything that could be considered a flaw is defended as an intentional part of the game and that I should stop whining and deal with it. It doesn't matter if it's intentional or not. Castlevania on NES is a very challenging game, but part of that challenge is born out of the flawed jumping controls. It makes it harder, but not in a good way.
> 
> I am learning to play the game and it is nice when I do figure certain things out, like how to get past that monster on the stairs leading to the Maneater bosses. A lot of the game is just common sense and patience, but patience isn't something I really have anymore. You say that some games can be made easy by just memorizing enemy placements, but I could say the exact same thing about this game.
> 
> Also, I've heard people say that every death in this game is the player's fault because of how tightly designed the game is. I call BS on that because I have died a couple of times due to glitches and framerate issues.
> 
> Like I said, it's a good game, but it's also doesn't cater to my personal tastes. I like more fast paced games like Devil May Cry, which is also pretty hard and does encourage the player to master the mechanics in order to beat it, especially if you want to get a good ranking. I do enjoy challenge in games. It's more about the game itself to me than the challenge.


It's true, the Souls games are pretty easy once you get a handle on the mechanics. When people say they're hard, they really mean in comparison to games of this generation, and it's not necessarily the enemies that pose the biggest challenge, but rather how the player is given so little guidance and just thrown into this world. It's something rare in this day where most games have tutorials and pop up tips coming out the ***.

That's not why they got popular though. The only reason Demon's Souls gained a hardcore following was because of the invasion mechanic. Another player being able to force themselves into your game and kill you was almost unheard of back then. In fact I don't know if any other game had done such a thing before.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Well I just beat Demon's Souls. It was a good game overall. It has some flaws and it's not something I'll ever play again, but I did enjoy playing it. I still stand by everything I've said earlier. I don't think I'll be keeping up with the series after this, but at least I can now say I gave the game a fair shot.

The game is made fairly simple with evasive tactics. I beat the Old King just by evading and hitting him once or twice. It took a long time because I did very little damage to him and I did let him drain about 5 or 6 levels from me, but it was kind of fun at the same time. And I was a pure melee fighter too and my rolls sucked because of the heavy armor. All of my equipment was sucky, but I still beat him despite that. I guess I should feel proud of myself.


----------



## scooby

Time to give Zelda: A Link Between Worlds a go. I hope it's good, I've been holding off playing it for a while for no real reason. Laziness probably.


----------



## ineverwipe

Im playing fallout new vegas. A little late to the game lol. Good game though..maybe not as good as fallout 3 but still pretty good. I have 4 more story quests left to beat it. Then I'll either be working on a link between worlds or knack if I can find a ps4 lol.

Good luck finding a fellow gamer to hang out with. I live too far away otherwise I'd love to chill lol


----------



## Nunuc

Brisby said:


> Played Starbound for hours today! It's basically like Terraria but with more space age feel because you can move from planet to planet with different life and vegetation.


Thanks for reminding me that the beta is out now. Though it seems that the next update will require a character reset/starting a new game so I think I'm gonna wait that before jumping in.


----------



## JustThisGuy

American McGee's Alice
The Walking Dead: The Game


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

To be honest, despite all of my criticisms and whining (admittedly), I might give Dark Souls a try some day. I did like the game and looking back, I had more fun with it than I thought I would. There is something addictive about the series. I guess the game taunting me is what kept me playing, and I am interested to see how they worked more exploration into Dark Souls. But for now I'm leaving the experience behind.

I guess it's a game that you'll never acknowledge or appreciate until you actually beat it and reflect on your experience with it.


----------



## Nightwing85

Killzone: Shadowfall, Castlevania: Lords of Shadow- Mirror of Fate HD, and about to start Tales of Xillia.


----------



## Nightwing85

CrimsonTrigger said:


> To be honest, despite all of my criticisms and whining (admittedly), I might give Dark Souls a try some day. I did like the game and looking back, I had more fun with it than I thought I would. There is something addictive about the series. I guess the game taunting me is what kept me playing, and I am interested to see how they worked more exploration into Dark Souls. But for now I'm leaving the experience behind.
> 
> I guess it's a game that you'll never acknowledge or appreciate until you actually beat it and reflect on your experience with it.


It's a great game its just very precise in the things you do.


----------



## SaladDays

Hearthstone and WOW


----------



## StarDude

Dragon's Crown (Vita), Rayman Legends, Red Dead Redemption and Disgaea D2 are what I'm currently playing. I desperately need to clear up my backlog though.


----------



## Brisby

h00dz said:


> Omg I so want to try that game, I loved Terraria!


You'll really like it then. It's basically just like Terraria but with more stuff to do and see!



Nunuc said:


> Thanks for reminding me that the beta is out now. Though it seems that the next update will require a character reset/starting a new game so I think I'm gonna wait that before jumping in.


Yeah, if you get overly attached to characters and your loot easily in games, I suggest staying away for now. I'm having a blast with it though. Just exploring the different worlds is worth getting into it right now for me. :boogie


----------



## Brisby

I decided to start a game called Papo and Yo today. I got it as a Steam gift.


----------



## Logston

Chantelise


----------



## midnightson

Monster Hunter Freedom Unite


----------



## loophole

Twilight 2.. had a killer sell.. pretty good game. Also playing some fun games on my note 3


----------



## Salvador Dali

I'm currently trying to get back into Dragon's Crown. I'm level 94 and the game has gotten so grindy that I just don't enjoy it much any more, but I don't really have anything else to play on my Vita at the moment.

Just recently got the platinum trophy for Resogun on PS4.
Currently still playing Dark Souls and some Halo 3. I'll probably get started on Assassin's Creed 4 tomorrow. I have such a huge backlog of games and new games that I want to buy keep getting released, so it just grows and grows, lol.


----------



## To22

Grid 2, it's an awesome game.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Salvador Dali said:


> I'm currently trying to get back into Dragon's Crown. I'm level 94 and the game has gotten so grindy that I just don't enjoy it much any more, but I don't really have anything else to play on my Vita at the moment.
> 
> Just recently got the platinum trophy for Resogun on PS4.
> Currently still playing Dark Souls and some Halo 3. I'll probably get started on Assassin's Creed 4 tomorrow. I have such a huge backlog of games and new games that I want to buy keep getting released, so it just grows and grows, lol.


Yea, I really like Dragon's Crown, but I'm on a break right now. Did you platinum yet?

How're you liking PS4? (Totally understand the backlog. I have, like, over a dozen unplayed PS3 games on my shelf.)



The Coolest said:


> Grid 2, it's an awesome game.


PS+, huh? Looked cool, just not into racing games.

--------

Currently playing Who Wants To Be A Millionaire (Special Edition), Rygar: The Legendary Adventure (Had to've inspired God of War) and trying to get into Defiance.


----------



## NeuromorPhish

^Oh, Ico is nice. A bit frustrating at times, but i love the general feel of it. Fumito Ueda has a great art-style too. I should probably finish it some time...

Right now, i'm playing Kingdom Hearts; dream drop distance. Kinda nerd-gasmed when seeing the characters from tWEWY in there, i never expected to see them in 3D animation and all.


----------



## midnightson

Neo said:


> Checking out all the free PS+ stuff for PS3 (since had to sign up for it with PS4). I'm enjoying Ico a lot.


If you like action RPG's, pick up Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen. Fun as hell with loads of content.


----------



## nml

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Well I'm still playing the game, so it's not like I'm not having fun with it. If I didn't like it I would have just quit. But really, this is an RPG, and true difficulty doesn't really exist in RPGs because you can always grind your way past a difficult part or use items or certain equipment to make your life easier. In fact, I started a new game using the royalty class just for fun and it's so horribly broken that it completely negates the point of the game's challenge. There's also one boss that I struggled with, but then I equipped the thief's ring and he never touched me. It's tough to talk to people about this game because anything that could be considered a flaw is defended as an intentional part of the game and that I should stop whining and deal with it. It doesn't matter if it's intentional or not. Castlevania on NES is a very challenging game, but part of that challenge is born out of the flawed jumping controls. It makes it harder, but not in a good way.
> 
> I am learning to play the game and it is nice when I do figure certain things out, like how to get past that monster on the stairs leading to the Maneater bosses. A lot of the game is just common sense and patience, but patience isn't something I really have anymore. You say that some games can be made easy by just memorizing enemy placements, but I could say the exact same thing about this game.
> 
> Also, I've heard people say that every death in this game is the player's fault because of how tightly designed the game is. I call BS on that because I have died a couple of times due to glitches and framerate issues.
> 
> Like I said, it's a good game, but it also doesn't cater to my personal tastes. I like more fast paced games like Devil May Cry, which is also pretty hard and does encourage the player to master the mechanics in order to beat it, especially if you want to get a good ranking. I do enjoy challenge in games. It's more about the type of game itself to me than the challenge.


fair enough, the souls games aren't for everyone  And you might be right that part of it is pretty subjective, I do seem to prefer slower more deliberate fights like in the souls games, rather than frenetic fast paced ones.

And I was playing Tomb Raider, which seemed promising, but my ps3 gave me the yellow light of death D:


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

nml said:


> fair enough, the souls games aren't for everyone  And you might be right that part of it is pretty subjective, I do seem to prefer slower more deliberate fights like in the souls games, rather than frenetic fast paced ones.
> 
> And I was playing Tomb Raider, which seemed promising, but my ps3 gave me the yellow light of death D:


Funny enough, I decided to start a new game as a different class and my opinion has changed a lot. I'm now playing as a thief, which is more suited to my play style than the soldier I was playing as. Now the game feels fast and frantic and I'm enjoying the game so much more as an evasive character. And it could just be because I'm familiar with the game now, but I've barely died, so I'm not as frustrated with it as usual. I guess it's funny how little things like that can make a huge difference. I even just bought Dark Souls because of it.


----------



## Brisby

I finished Papo & Yo last night.

If you like puzzle games with a bit of platforming and a meaningful story, I highly recommend. GameSpot actually did a great review of the game without giving things away.






I started another game called Costume Quest last night. Much different type of game. Very charming.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Amy









It's kind of boring, but I'm gonna stick with it, see if it gets any better. It's like a very poor man's Silent Hill.

Galaga DX









Very fun recreation of the original. Not for epileptics, that's for sure. Heh.


----------



## fineline

world of warcraft. forever and always lol

i currently dont have a console and can only use a fast PC to play games when my dad is off that PC at like 8:30pm every day... :/ only have enough time for a couple raid finder runs before i go to bed. after 3am, its basically impossible to get any groups forming cus everyone is asleep. i gotta start leveling my shaman during those late hours. insomnia much!


----------



## midnightson

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I even just bought Dark Souls because of it.


You'll probably like it more. The enemies are quicker with better AI and it's a Metroid style game where all the worlds are connected.


----------



## renegade disaster

soul calibur iv


----------



## renegade disaster

JustThisGuy said:


> Galaga DX
> Very fun recreation of the original. Not for epileptics, that's for sure. Heh.


its a great update. I just wish namco kept rolling out the generations dx games, both of the ones that were remade were great. maybe they thought the others were too obscure?


----------



## JustThisGuy

renegade disaster said:


> its a great update. I just wish namco kept rolling out the generations dx games, both of the ones that were remade were great. maybe they thought the others were too obscure?


Maybe. And honestly, I agree with you. Pac-man is fun, and so is this. There's still the sequels. Ms Pac-Man and Galaplus.

Tons of Galaga-esque games, like Bosconian, Xevious, Grobda, Dragon Spirit and Dragon Saber. Loved Galaxian. Think that was my first space shooter. They could just use the Galaga engine they use for this latest DX version. I'd be happy with those.

Dig-Dug and Pole Position might be too simple, but there're fans, so... I'd love Dragon Buster and Ordyne, too.

---

Playing Marvel vs. Capcom 2 and Dynasty Warriors 6: Empires.


----------



## Salvador Dali

Just started on Batman Arkham Asylum and Assassin's Creed 4. I've been counting the games in my backlog and the number is over 20. I'm trying desperately to not buy any more games until I've cleared my backlog, but I've still got my eyes on Bravely Default and Devil Survivor: Overclocked that I desperately want to buy, lol.

Other than that, the next new game that I want to buy doesn't come out till the end of February (Thief), then I've still got Dark Souls 2 and Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeros to throw my money away on in March.


----------



## Charmander

Cerberus said:


> Assassin's Creed: Revelations
> 
> It's pretty good.


It was fun to play as Altair again.


----------



## midnightson

I just can't get into Monster Hunter. The combat is too slow and some of the weapon classes just suck. Why use a lance over a gunlance? Or great swords at all? I don't like having to put your weapon away and go through the animation whenever you want to do something else either. 

I do like the ideas, how much there is to do. But the combat is a pain.

Maybe the console games are different.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Well I bought Dark Souls and decided to give it a try. I'm liking it so far, but the controls seem a bit more sluggish. I've also discovered that I need to take a break every so often because the more I play, the worse I get at the game. 

I managed to beat those skeletons in the graveyard on my first try, which I'm proud of because apparently some people have trouble with them. Life is good when you're fast and evasive.


----------



## Salvador Dali

JustThisGuy said:


> Yea, I really like Dragon's Crown, but I'm on a break right now. Did you platinum yet?
> 
> How're you liking PS4? (Totally understand the backlog. I have, like, over a dozen unplayed PS3 games on my shelf.)


Nope, I still have to play through the game as 4 of the other classes, defeat the demon in the LoC, beat the ancient dragon in under 4 minutes on infernal and get 100k damage in one hit. Pretty sure those are the only things I have left till I get platinum. The ancient dragon and 100k trophies are the ones I'm worried most about, they'll probably take quite a few tries to get.

I haven't even played much of my PS4 yet since I'm still addicted to Dark Souls on my PS3, lol. I really enjoyed Resogun though and managed to platinum the game. I'm trying to play Assassin's Creed 4 at the moment, but like I said, addicted to Dark Souls so I haven't been playing very much of it.

There aren't any new games coming out now till the end of February, so I at least have a bit of time to catch up on some of my backlog. Just when I think my backlog is getting smaller though, PS Plus goes and releases another free game for me to download, lol.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Salvador Dali said:


> There aren't any new games coming out now till the end of February, so I at least have a bit of time to catch up on some of my backlog. Just when I think my backlog is getting smaller though, PS Plus goes and releases another free game for me to download, lol.


 Borderlands 2? I was excited when I saw it on there. Ico and Shadow of the Colossus are still on my list to play.


----------



## Salvador Dali

JustThisGuy said:


> Borderlands 2? I was excited when I saw it on there. Ico and Shadow of the Colossus are still on my list to play.


I've actually had Borderlands 2 sitting in my backlog for quite some time (for the 360 though). I haven't even gotten around to playing the first game yet, lol. I've got Ico and Shadow of the Colossus in my backlog as well.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Slowly working my way through Splinter Cell: Blacklist. Chaos Theory is still the best game in that series for me, but I think Blacklist might be right behind it. They do a far better job at making the game feel like Splinter Cell while adding in more action-focused elements to try and expand the appeal to a wider audience. Splinter Cell: Conviction went too far in the action direction for my taste.


----------



## CD700

AC black flag is GOTY
Just finished the story and gonna try 100% completion but I dunno....games huge


----------



## pastelsound

maplestory, i'm waiting to play aura kingdom though


----------



## mezzoforte

Starcraft II ^_^


----------



## Monotony

Far far too much Morrowind, Oblivion and Skyrim and about 20 other games I still need to get around to damn steam >.>


----------



## Nunuc

Rogue Legacy, Puzzle Quest 2 and tiny bit of Desktop Dungeons.


----------



## Dan iel

Playing Battlefield 4 and running through the last of us again. What a game! I have the new pokemon to play as well.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Monopoly Streets. Addictive.

D&D: Chronicles of Mystara. Fun, little side-scroller.


----------



## AceEmoKid

FFX2, and pulling out my dusty DS....it's still broken, as it has been missing part of the hinge that covers the motherboard and keeps the two screens together, but I'm cautiously trying to play it. Revisiting Harvest Moon, Avatar: The Last Airbender, and Dragon Quest IX: Sentinels of the Starry Skies.


----------



## gamingpup

I've been trying to play nino kuni: wrath of the white witch but I just can't get into it. Mostly playing league of legends and diablo 3... Looking for a new mmo to replace wow with.


----------



## midnightson

Back to FFXIV with the new patch. 

I just hope people don't start demanding vent for Crystal Tower/EM primals or some stupid bull****.


----------



## Charmander

Replaying Walking Dead Season 1.


----------



## JH1983

I bought The Last Remnant for Xbox 360 recently because I heard it was extremely difficult, but I haven't started it yet because I know if I like it I won't do much else.


----------



## Lil Sebastian

Almost finished The Witcher. Never played a game that had so much good and so much bad at once. Looking forward to seeing if the second fixes the problems.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

To be honest, Dark Souls is starting to severely piss me off, and not in a good way. I'm stuck at a boss that I can't kill right now because it's cheap as hell. It's the Bell Gargoyles if anybody is wondering. The Maneaters were hard because the game decided one wasn't hard enough and had to throw two in there, but at least you could separate them. This boss, however, is just utterly ridiculous. I don't understand how I'm supposed to separate the two, and its pointless to target them because it causes the camera to F up. If you separate one, the other just comes charging. And yes, I am trying to kill the first one quickly, but it's not working.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Finished playing through Dead Space 3 co-op with a friend. That game has its ups and downs, although the second half of the game was mostly downs. Still, co-op makes even a so-so experience better due to shenanigans.


----------



## To22

Battle of Z demo  
I'll be playing this for an hour or so hopefully.


----------



## Blushy

Hexxit


----------



## KangalLover

i'm playing black light:R and it's really good for a free2play game.
add me if you like: "kimsungbabak" i like to play the "os co-op" mode


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I'm not too sure if I want to continue playing Dark Souls to be honest. I thought I would like it better than Demon's Souls, but right now I feel like the game doesn't have as much appeal to me. With Demon's Souls, I wasn't crazy about it until I found how to make the game more suited to my play style. I played as a thief in that game and I decided to try it again here. But it's not working. Apparently, even as a lowly thief, my equipment is still too heavy and it makes my rolls more sluggish than they should be. The daggers also don't seem to be as fast as they were in Demon's Souls, which doesn't make me happy. And yes, I am experimenting with different weapons and equipment. It falls into the same pitfalls as most open world games do. "You can play the game any way you want to, but there are inherently superior ways of playing the game and yours most likely isn't it."

Also, what is up with the hit detection? I'm trying to fight those ghosts in those ruins and sometimes my hits don't connect. It makes the game feel cheap and poorly programed.


----------



## Salvador Dali

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I'm not too sure if I want to continue playing Dark Souls to be honest. I thought I would like it better than Demon's Souls, but right now I feel like the game doesn't have as much appeal to me. With Demon's Souls, I wasn't crazy about it until I found how to make the game more suited to my play style. I played as a thief in that game and I decided to try it again here. But it's not working. Apparently, even as a lowly thief, my equipment is still too heavy and it makes my rolls more sluggish than they should be. The daggers also don't seem to be as fast as they were in Demon's Souls, which doesn't make me happy. And yes, I am experimenting with different weapons and equipment. It falls into the same pitfalls as most open world games do. "You can play the game any way you want to, but there are inherently superior ways of playing the game and yours most likely isn't it."
> 
> Also, what is up with the hit detection? I'm trying to fight those ghosts in those ruins and sometimes my hits don't connect. It makes the game feel cheap and poorly programed.


I agree about Dark Souls not having such varied playstyles as Demon's had. In Demon's, I was basically a hybrid between a melee/archer character, and I sometimes used magic as well. In Dark, I felt pretty much forced to be almost a pure melee character since (in my opinion), magic/miracles kinda sucked in that game, and archery didn't seem as useful as it was in Demon's.

I'm assuming you have the Transient Curse active when fighting the ghosts? They're impossible to hit without it. I personally didn't have problems with my attacks not hitting properly, unless I was doing something wrong (such as pushing the stick in the wrong direction). Locking-on helps quite a bit in hitting the nimble enemies.

Anyway, I'm currently playing Dark Souls (lol), Hotline Miami, Batman: Arkham Asylum and am looking to get started seriously on Assassin's Creed 4 tomorrow, as well as possibly Rainbow Moon (only downloaded this yesterday, along with Hotline Miami).


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Salvador Dali said:


> I agree about Dark Souls not having such varied playstyles as Demon's had. In Demon's, I was basically a hybrid between a melee/archer character, and I sometimes used magic as well. In Dark, I felt pretty much forced to be almost a pure melee character since (in my opinion), magic/miracles kinda sucked in that game, and archery didn't seem as useful as it was in Demon's.
> 
> I'm assuming you have the Transient Curse active when fighting the ghosts? They're impossible to hit without it. I personally didn't have problems with my attacks not hitting properly, unless I was doing something wrong (such as pushing the stick in the wrong direction). Locking-on helps quite a bit in hitting the nimble enemies.
> 
> Anyway, I'm currently playing Dark Souls (lol), Hotline Miami, Batman: Arkham Asylum and am looking to get started seriously on Assassin's Creed 4 tomorrow, as well as possibly Rainbow Moon (only downloaded this yesterday, along with Hotline Miami).


I got cursed in The Depths by those frogs and I was told to go to New Londo to find the guy to cure it. So I was cursed and knew I had to be cursed to fight the ghosts. They really weren't a problem for the most part, but eventually I got to an area that randomly spawned about 5 or 6 of them at once. I had no chance.

By that point I gave up and just looked up ways to cure the curse, then I just grinded up the souls to buy the item from that guy in the bell tower. Also, I was fighting the ghosts with the halberd because of its strength and long reach, but for some reason it doesn't connect half the time. So I gave up and moved on to Blighttown, which I beat relatively easily in comparison. And I do use the lock-on. It doesn't necessarily help in every situation.


----------



## midnightson

CrimsonTrigger said:


> To be honest, Dark Souls is starting to severely piss me off, and not in a good way. I'm stuck at a boss that I can't kill right now because it's cheap as hell. It's the Bell Gargoyles if anybody is wondering. The Maneaters were hard because the game decided one wasn't hard enough and had to throw two in there, but at least you could separate them. This boss, however, is just utterly ridiculous. I don't understand how I'm supposed to separate the two, and its pointless to target them because it causes the camera to F up. If you separate one, the other just comes charging. And yes, I am trying to kill the first one quickly, but it's not working.


Oh, you're gonna love these guys:






About the ghosts, the hitboxes on them are really wonky with thrust attacks. If you wanna use halberd get them with R2 spin attack (pretty sure normal halberd has that move)


----------



## nml

Salvador Dali said:


> I agree about Dark Souls not having such varied playstyles as Demon's had. In Demon's, I was basically a hybrid between a melee/archer character, and I sometimes used magic as well. In Dark, I felt pretty much forced to be almost a pure melee character since (in my opinion), magic/miracles kinda sucked in that game, and archery didn't seem as useful as it was in Demon's.
> 
> I'm assuming you have the Transient Curse active when fighting the ghosts? They're impossible to hit without it. I personally didn't have problems with my attacks not hitting properly, unless I was doing something wrong (such as pushing the stick in the wrong direction). Locking-on helps quite a bit in hitting the nimble enemies.
> 
> Anyway, I'm currently playing Dark Souls (lol), Hotline Miami, Batman: Arkham Asylum and am looking to get started seriously on Assassin's Creed 4 tomorrow, as well as possibly Rainbow Moon (only downloaded this yesterday, along with Hotline Miami).


I agree with this. I think I played through Demon Souls as a knight, and mixed up my playstyles, but most people seem to play Dark Souls with a dex build or a strength build. I was trying to play through Dark Souls with a similar character but found that I just wasn't fast enough, so ended up playing a dex character who used a two handed weapon.

I don't think that's necessarily a bad thing. I suppose it will annoy players who want more choice...but meh, didn't bother me. Playing as a dex character was really fun. And Dark Souls doesn't let you beat bosses in cheap ways really imo, something you could occasionally do in Demon Souls.

Also the deep, very precise combat mechanics weren't the only things I liked about the souls games. The soundtrack's great, the boss design is very creative, and the graphics are stunning (Dark Souls is one of the best looking games on the ps3 imo). I even liked the lore and the oblique way the story is told to you. Maybe I'm just a fanboy!

I'm playing worms


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I think I'm going to put the game away for a while. I'm just not having as much fun with it as I thought I would. It's not a bad game, but there are some things about it that are disappointing. The open-world isn't as fun to explore as I thought it would be. It mostly makes it more tedious to get around. I also hate the control scheme. I've died a few times because I accidentally jumped off a ledge while sprinting. It was funny the first few times it happened, but after a while it gets irritating. Why they made sprinting and jumping the same button is beyond me. I don't even understand the point of jumping. I never use it. And there were plenty of occasions where I accidentally kicked someone when I wanted to attack them, which usually ended with me getting hit in response.

The game also has some of the worst frame rate issues I've ever encountered in a game, even worse than Demon's Souls. It's especially bad in Blighttown, which is pretty horrible considering how carefully you need to make your way around the map. For an action based game like this, that's unacceptable. I feel like I'm going blind looking at it. And just yesterday, I got attacked by an invisible enemy in that level, while also dealing with horrible frame rate. Yes, I'm dead serious. I targeted an enemy and there was nothing there. 

I mean, it's not bad, but I get really turned off of the game when I hear people talk about how precise and fluid the game is and that every single death is the player's fault when that just flat-out isn't true. Last night I ended up dying to a chest that randomly turned into a monster. That never happened before. Nobody ever gave me a warning about it, so it's my fault that I died from a random element that was suddenly introduced? I don't expect the game to hold my hand and I do want to be challenged, but it really turns me off when I can't criticize legitimate problems with the game without being called a cry baby or being told it's intentional.

So I'll stop whining. I just felt the need to get that off my chest. Maybe when I come back to the game I'll like it more.


----------



## TheExplosionist

X-COM: Enemy Unkown


----------



## JustThisGuy

Rise of the Guardians. Easy plat. Still haven't seen the movie, but whatev.

Terminator: Salvation. Kinda boring, but another easy platinum is pretty evident.

Magic: DotP 2014. Not liking this edition as much as the previous entries, but it still has it's normalcy to fall back on.


----------



## Salvador Dali

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I got cursed in The Depths by those frogs and I was told to go to New Londo to find the guy to cure it. So I was cursed and knew I had to be cursed to fight the ghosts. They really weren't a problem for the most part, but eventually I got to an area that randomly spawned about 5 or 6 of them at once. I had no chance.
> 
> By that point I gave up and just looked up ways to cure the curse, then I just grinded up the souls to buy the item from that guy in the bell tower. Also, I was fighting the ghosts with the halberd because of its strength and long reach, but for some reason it doesn't connect half the time. So I gave up and moved on to Blighttown, which I beat relatively easily in comparison. And I do use the lock-on. It doesn't necessarily help in every situation.


Yeah, I had problems with the area with several ghosts as well (at around level 40 I think). I kept trying to take them on one at a time, but it was nearly impossible. After dying about 30 times, I just left it and went back to New Londo when I was about level 70. It was fairly easy this time, I had better equipment so the ghosts weren't doing such massive damage.

I honestly can't say I ever had problems with my attacks not 'connecting', unless they just obviously missed the target. I was using the Zweihander sword through most of my playthrough.



nml said:


> I agree with this. I think I played through Demon Souls as a knight, and mixed up my playstyles, but most people seem to play Dark Souls with a dex build or a strength build. I was trying to play through Dark Souls with a similar character but found that I just wasn't fast enough, so ended up playing a dex character who used a two handed weapon.
> 
> I don't think that's necessarily a bad thing. I suppose it will annoy players who want more choice...but meh, didn't bother me. Playing as a dex character was really fun. And Dark Souls doesn't let you beat bosses in cheap ways really imo, something you could occasionally do in Demon Souls.
> 
> Also the deep, very precise combat mechanics weren't the only things I liked about the souls games. The soundtrack's great, the boss design is very creative, and the graphics are stunning (Dark Souls is one of the best looking games on the ps3 imo). I even liked the lore and the oblique way the story is told to you. Maybe I'm just a fanboy!
> 
> I'm playing worms


I remember killing the last boss on the first world in Demon's with a bow and arrow without him detecting me, lol. I was having real problems killing him and he kept draining my soul level which pissed me off, so I decided to 'cheat'. There were quite a few other bosses that could be killed in similar ways, the same can't be said about the bosses in Dark.
The only boss I remember doing without taking any damage was Seath the Scaless. I just stuck to his left side and kept attacking his tail, all of his attacks missed me.

I'm not sure if it's just me though, but I've always found the bosses in both games to be fairly easy. A lot of them I killed on my first try, I definitely died a lot more times to the regular enemies.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

The bosses in both games are fairly easy, for the most part. Usually the harder ones are the ones that rush you nonstop, like flame lurker or the man eaters. Many of the Demon's Souls bosses are slow or easy to exploit while others are just a case of bating them into attacking, evading or blocking and then retaliating. I've beaten most of the bosses in Dark Souls just by evading them and then hitting them back. It takes a long time to do it because my hits aren't that powerful, but it works. That's how I beat the Iron Knight, or whatever it's called, I don't remember, in the fortress. I did die a couple of times. I told myself I would laugh it off if I died the first time and that's exactly what I did, even though I nearly had him dead. 

Some of them just have really predictable patterns. Like that big dragon in The Depths. I beat it first try and didn't take a single hit because its pattern was so simple. It seems like the bigger the boss is, the easier it is to beat, at least usually. 

Anyways, I'm at a point where I'm getting demolished by these gargoyle looking things and knights shooting arrows at me and I think this is the point where I'm going to stop playing for now. I don't feel like figuring this out at the moment. I'm just going to move onto another game and come back to it some other day.


----------



## midnightson

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Anyways, I'm at a point where I'm getting demolished by these gargoyle looking things and knights shooting arrows at me and I think this is the point where I'm going to stop playing for now. I don't feel like figuring this out at the moment. I'm just going to move onto another game and come back to it some other day.


Roll through the arrows the knight on the right is shooting, get up close and either parry/riposte or block his attacks til he falls off.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

midnightson said:


> Roll through the arrows the knight on the right is shooting, get up close and either parry/riposte or block his attacks til he falls off.


That's what I did. It doesn't work for me. I've never been good at parrying, so I don't use it.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Bulletstorm. Fun, fun, and fun.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Got passed the knight on my first try today. This is what I mean when I say the game isn't as challenging or fair as people say it is. All I did was I ran up to him to get him to draw his sword, ran back to lure him over to fight me and the idiot fell off. The game basically gave me a freebie. Not that I'm complaining, but it still doesn't make me think the game is perfectly balanced like some say it is. 

I'm now stuck at the two bosses, struggling with a poor camera and targeting issues. Apparently I screwed up my stats because the small one can kill me with one attack (after I kill the other one). Evading doesn't really work because it messes up the camera. I guess I'll have to keep trying until I get them eventually. To be honest, I don't really care if I just grind my way to victory at this point. This is a game that I like, but it's not one I can fall in love with because I just think there are too many small issues that get a free pass for no reason.

*EDIT*

So, yeah. I think I'm done with this game, for good this time. These two bosses are a giant pain. I thought they were fun to fight at first, but I hate the cheap second phase and the camera issues are beyond intolerable. I know part of it is because I suck too much, but that's perfectly fine, because I just don't have enough patience to find a play style that works for me this time. 

I know I could just craft some unique weapons or find some items that I know would help me, but I don't want to put that time and effort into a game that I know I'll never want to touch again after I'm done with it. So I gave it a shot and I really wanted to love the game, but I guess it has defeated me. I just wish the game felt more fast and fluid. That's the only thing that keeps me from really loving these games.


----------



## KangalLover

i played torchlight 2 for about 2 hours today and it's actually very good game.


----------



## renegade disaster

rayman origins.

just finished "cacophonic chase". took a little while to get right.






i'm loving the game though, really fun and not at all frustratingly difficult like the ps1 title. i'm so glad they changed it up so that this version of rayman is a lot easier to play with. the core game works a charm and there is incentive to go back and try to get a high score.


----------



## Salvador Dali

CrimsonTrigger said:


> That's what I did. It doesn't work for me. I've never been good at parrying, so I don't use it.


I almost stopped playing the game when I got to that point. I must have died about 30 times before I finally got through it, it was definitely one of the most infuriating parts of the game for me.

What I did was sprint all the way to the archer on the right and got close enough to him so he drew his sword. I then stepped back and he fell to his death as he tried to lunge at me. Don't bother trying to block/parry him, if you do block, you will almost always been thrown off and die. Just step backwards as he tries to attack you, the left archer's arrows shouldn't be able to reach you. If he fires an arrow at you before he draws his sword, either just take it in the chest or roll forward to dodge, just don't block it, whatever you do (I learnt this the hard way).

If you're still having trouble, try equipping light-armour so you're faster when sprinting up to the archer. I managed to do it in heavy armour though.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I might go back to playing A Link Between Worlds, or I might pop in Devil May Cry and try to master the game mechanics since I gave it a try a few days ago and wasn't too great at it. I learn something new every single time I play the game.

I gave those bosses a few more attempts on Dark Souls and I'm sorry, but I can't get past some of this game's major issues. The camera is atrocious and it's BS that the knight can clip through the big one to hit me. I've actually gotten hit through the fog gate by the big knights. How is that fair? I'm not going to kill them again just so I don't have to deal with that issue as soon as the fight begins. I don't want to play anymore. I'm not having any fun at all. I think the game does require skill and learning to a certain extent and I enjoy learning the combat system, but the rest of it is unfair, tedious garbage.

I'm sorry for bashing the game so much. I really, really want to like it, but these issues make the game feel more luck based than skill based to me. I guess I'll just watch a playthrough to see the rest of the game because I'm so irritated right now. I may consider giving Dark Souls II a try, just as long as these minor issues are fixed and they give me a fair challenge.

And I should mention my biggest gripe with this game (and Demon's Souls): Why the hell can't I pause the game? Do the designers think I'm some guy that has 0 life and does nothing but play games all day? Sometimes stuff happens in the real world and I need to get up from the game to take care of it. I shouldn't be punished just because the doorbell rang or because I have to go to the bathroom or something.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Salvador Dali said:


> I almost stopped playing the game when I got to that point. I must have died about 30 times before I finally got through it, it was definitely one of the most infuriating parts of the game for me.
> 
> What I did was sprint all the way to the archer on the right and got close enough to him so he drew his sword. I then stepped back and he fell to his death as he tried to lunge at me. Don't bother trying to block/parry him, if you do block, you will almost always been thrown off and die. Just step backwards as he tries to attack you, the left archer's arrows shouldn't be able to reach you. If he fires an arrow at you before he draws his sword, either just take it in the chest or roll forward to dodge, just don't block it, whatever you do (I learnt this the hard way).
> 
> If you're still having trouble, try equipping light-armour so you're faster when sprinting up to the archer. I managed to do it in heavy armour though.


That's exactly what I did yesterday. It was quite funny when it happened. Thankfully there was a bonfire right after it, so I didn't have to go through that again. Rolling forwards helped me a lot since I could dodge the arrow, yet I could still get closer to him.


----------



## BTAG

I think it's time to replay all of the MGS games before V.


----------



## beli mawr

Just finished The Golden Abyss (yeah, new to me), now hooked on Super Stardust Delta.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Risk: Factions. Meh.

Soul Calibur 2 HD. I'm slowly getting into it.


----------



## zstandig

Zelda 2, why?

Because if I'm not dazed, confused, and constantly on the brink of death its not a video game.


----------



## WhoDey85

Just beat the Gaping Dragon in Dark Souls, who happened to be a big pushover. But damn that thing was terrifying!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Well even after I rage quit, I finally managed to kill those horrible bosses. Didn't even use any actual skill. I just grinded my levels a bit and hit the super form with black firebombs. I guess I'll just finish the game then. I'm certainly not ever going to touch it again, but at least I can give a fair assessment of it after I'm done. But I'm sure there's more BS bosses awaiting me after this.

Actually, never mind. I don't like the idea of having to go on a fetch quest, and I find very little else about the game that's keeping me motivated to play it. I got to the Crystal Cave and I find the area to be boring. I tried to fight the boss and I find I'm not motivated to learn how to fight it, especially having to go through the area again. So I guess I'm just going to rap it up for good. I've put nearly 40 hours into it to know how I feel about it. It's a good game, but it's flawed and unfair at times. I don't think it was polished enough before release. I had some fun with it, but I feel like moving on.

And I really mean it this time!

Also playing through Chris's game on Resident Evil 6 on hard mode. All I have to say is **** that helicopter. Worst boss fight ever.


----------



## nml

^ I guess Dark Souls wasn't for you! And I agree frame rate issues aren't a small problem, especially for a game like DS where you die so easily. Though I don't think I had a single frame rate issue in my whole play through. Are you playing the PC version by any chance? I heard the PC port is quite crappy, which was a real shame.

I'm playing I have no mouth, and I must scream. It's this old point and click adventure I got off steam. It's brilliant, the writing's superb, the characters are interesting (though the puzzles aren't always too logical).


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

nml said:


> ^ I guess Dark Souls wasn't for you! And I agree frame rate issues aren't a small problem, especially for a game like DS where you die so easily. Though I don't think I had a single frame rate issue in my whole play through. Are you playing the PC version by any chance? I heard the PC port is quite crappy, which was a real shame.


I'm playing the PS3 version. The game usually runs pretty smooth, but it gets really bad in certain places like Blighttown or when I'm fighting large bosses. There is a lot of slowdown in that area and it hurts my eyes seeing it run so choppy. I guess I shouldn't complain because I barely died there, but it still is annoying. I also had crazy issues with delayed actions. Yesterday I tried to use an estus flask and it came out 2 seconds later. I think it was because I rolled while pressing the button, but what was weird was that I was able to walk a few steps and then it suddenly used it. Usually I'll end up using it right after the rolling animation is done, but it didn't work here.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Beat Alien Rage on Brutal difficulty. I feel awesome. 100% on that game. NEXT!


----------



## Charmander

Far Cry 3 again.


----------



## CD700

Anyone else going for 100% on Black flag ?
I been playing it everyday because I got no energy for anything else
The game is massive


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Command and Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars.

Eve Online.

Path of Exile.


----------



## Brisby

Nelson Tethers: Puzzle Agent

Evoland

Cat Lady


----------



## Steinerz

Hearthstone.

Fun times with warlock deck


----------



## Cheesecake

The Last of Us
Tales of Xillia


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Just for fun, I decided to play the Modern Warfare 3 demo and I played it on the hardest difficulty. And you know what? I barely died. It's extremely easy as long as you're careful. There's no consequence to getting shot. I don't think I'll be touching the series beyond that point.

Dark Souls has inspired me to challenge myself more in the games I play, so I'm going back to different games and setting up new challenges for myself.


----------



## midnightson

CrimsonTrigger said:


> And I should mention my biggest gripe with this game (and Demon's Souls): Why the hell can't I pause the game? Do the designers think I'm some guy that has 0 life and does nothing but play games all day? Sometimes stuff happens in the real world and I need to get up from the game to take care of it. I shouldn't be punished just because the doorbell rang or because I have to go to the bathroom or something.


Because of the online features.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Got Mega Man X on Wii U for $2.00. I played the game before, but its been a long time since I've played, so I suck at it right now, but I'm remembering how to play bit by bit.


----------



## Charmander

Far Cry 2. Quite as bad as I was warned it was, but I suppose it wasn't likely to be any better than the newer game in the series.


----------



## Monotony

Fallout 3, New Vegas and Black flag on and off.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

midnightson said:


> Because of the online features.


That's a pretty poor excuse honestly. I played the entire game offline because the multiplayer features didn't interest me. I shouldn't be forced to adhere to those rules just because the entire game is designed around online functionality. Not being able to pause is just artificial challenge, regardless of whether I'm playing online or off.


----------



## VirtualAntics

GTA V.
Beyond: Two Souls.


----------



## midnightson

CrimsonTrigger said:


> That's a pretty poor excuse honestly. I played the entire game offline because the multiplayer features didn't interest me. I shouldn't be forced to adhere to those rules just because the entire game is designed around online functionality. Not being able to pause is just artificial challenge, regardless of whether I'm playing online or off.


But then people who played offline would have a greater advantage.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

midnightson said:


> But then people who played offline would have a greater advantage.


Greater advantage in what way? Being able to pause the game doesn't give me an advantage. It just allows me to take a break or get up and take care of something, like if the phone rings or my cat wants to come in. I have died in this game because my cat was scratching at my door and I was in the middle of a tough fight. It's distracting having to listen to that, so my only options were to get up and let my cat in and die, or keep fighting and die because I'm being distracted.

It's the most simple mechanic in the world to implement and there is absolutely no excuse as to why I'm not allowed to do it. Stupid things like that are exactly the reason why I don't like this game and people trying to defend decisions like this aren't exactly raising my opinion of it.


----------



## Salvador Dali

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Greater advantage in what way? Being able to pause the game doesn't give me an advantage. It just allows me to take a break or get up and take care of something, like if the phone rings or my cat wants to come in. I have died in this game because my cat was scratching at my door and I was in the middle of a tough fight. It's distracting having to listen to that, so my only options were to get up and let my cat in and die, or keep fighting and die because I'm being distracted.
> 
> It's the most simple mechanic in the world to implement and there is absolutely no excuse as to why I'm not allowed to do it. Stupid things like that are exactly the reason why I don't like this game and people trying to defend decisions like this aren't exactly raising my opinion of it.


Just leave your character at a bonfire or in a place without enemies if you want to get away from the game for a bit. Simples.
Don't see why you feel the need to whine excessively about everything, no offence. Not being able to pause the game annoyed me as well, but it wasn't game breaking by any means. I tended to play the game at times when I knew I wasn't going to be disturbed, so I never had to leave the game in a middle of a battle because I forgot to feed the cat beforehand.


----------



## ChuckyFinster

Just finished BioShock Infinite... I think I will go back and play certain parts over again, mainly to try and achieve a few more trophies. :\


----------



## Salvador Dali

Just started playing Alice: Madness Returns and have somewhat started on Borderlands. Currently still playing Hotline Miami and Assassin's Creed 4 which I'm enjoying a lot more than I thought I would, best AC game since the second instalment.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Salvador Dali said:


> Just leave your character at a bonfire or in a place without enemies if you want to get away from the game for a bit. Simples.
> Don't see why you feel the need to whine excessively about everything, no offence. Not being able to pause the game annoyed me as well, but it wasn't game breaking by any means. I tended to play the game at times when I knew I wasn't going to be disturbed, so I never had to leave the game in a middle of a battle because I forgot to feed the cat beforehand.


Yeah, I can't do that if I'm in the middle of a boss fight. Maybe if you would all stop arguing with me and just accept that I don't like the game, then I wouldn't feel the need to whine excessively or talk about it anymore. I'm giving my thoughts and opinions on the game, about things that I think are absolute BS and should freely be criticized. I never said the game is horrible, but it sure is far from being perfect, unlike what so many people try to claim.

I've already moved on from the game and I'm not going to be playing it anymore, so you should all just get over it and move on. It's fine if you all like it, more power to you. I just personally find it to be too flawed to be enjoyable. And you know absolutely nothing about my life or what goes on in it. My cat scratches at my door because she likes to come in and sit with me. She won't go away if I don't let her in, and I don't like keeping my door open. It has nothing to do with me feeding her or not.


----------



## ineverwipe

I'm playing A link between worlds. Fantastic game so far


----------



## midnightson

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Greater advantage in what way? Being able to pause the game doesn't give me an advantage. It just allows me to take a break or get up and take care of something, like if the phone rings or my cat wants to come in. I have died in this game because my cat was scratching at my door and I was in the middle of a tough fight. It's distracting having to listen to that, so my only options were to get up and let my cat in and die, or keep fighting and die because I'm being distracted.
> 
> It's the most simple mechanic in the world to implement and there is absolutely no excuse as to why I'm not allowed to do it. Stupid things like that are exactly the reason why I don't like this game and people trying to defend decisions like this aren't exactly raising my opinion of it.


2scrubby4me


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

midnightson said:


> 2scrubby4me


Whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## mezzoforte

Beyond: Two Souls


----------



## ThrowAwayMRE

ineverwipe said:


> I'm playing A link between worlds. Fantastic game so far


Same and I'm playing ocarina 3d, such good games :3


----------



## Glass Child

Just maxed out my Link between worlds.

Red cloak, 100 Maimais(Spin attack upgrade + all items), V3 Master sword

Need a few more heart pieces sadly, but in due time. I'd laugh to see someone try to defeat my Shadow Link.


----------



## JustThisGuy

mezzoforte said:


> Beyond: Two Souls


My brother just got me that game. :clap


----------



## mezzoforte

JustThisGuy said:


> My brother just got me that game. :clap


Nice  Mine was a Christmas gift from my boyfriend. Have you started it? I love it so far. :heart


----------



## JustThisGuy

mezzoforte said:


> Nice  Mine was a Christmas gift from my boyfriend. Have you started it? I love it so far. :heart


I regret not having played Heavy Rain first, but looks like an interesting game and a nice palette cleanser from other stuff.

Also, you're like a frickin' Batman with the responses. A ninja boss.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Trying to beat Sigma in Mega Man X. He's hard as hell. Keep in mind that I'm doing this with no upgrades and the mega buster only, which is far more difficult than fighting him the way you're supposed to. 

Also trying to go for 100% completion in Super Mario 3D World. I'm taking my time with that one and doing it in small chunks because of how tedious it is.


----------



## Spina

Team Fortress 2, though my laptop can barely run it even with all the tweaks, and I don't have anyone to play with :<

Can anyone recommend me nice single player games for a low spec PC? FWIW I like FPS/adventure games mostly, not too into zombies/grindy stuff.. hope I'm not setting too high standards, but maybe someone is like 'I KNOW THE PERFECT GAME FOR YOU' and that would be nice 'n stuff


----------



## Salvador Dali

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Yeah, I can't do that if I'm in the middle of a boss fight. Maybe if you would all stop arguing with me and just accept that I don't like the game, then I wouldn't feel the need to whine excessively or talk about it anymore. I'm giving my thoughts and opinions on the game, about things that I think are absolute BS and should freely be criticized. I never said the game is horrible, but it sure is far from being perfect, unlike what so many people try to claim.
> 
> I've already moved on from the game and I'm not going to be playing it anymore, so you should all just get over it and move on. It's fine if you all like it, more power to you. I just personally find it to be too flawed to be enjoyable. And you know absolutely nothing about my life or what goes on in it. My cat scratches at my door because she likes to come in and sit with me. She won't go away if I don't let her in, and I don't like keeping my door open. It has nothing to do with me feeding her or not.


I don't recall ever arguing with you...? I was giving my opinions and reasons on why I enjoyed the game (and so were the other person(s) who were 'arguing' with you, as far as I can tell), but I wasn't attempting to start a feud. You're entitled to either dislike or like the game, but making 5+ lengthy posts about why you hated the game just seemed like pointless complaining to me. If you're not enjoying the game, don't play it, simple as that; complaining about what is you don't like about the game won't prompt the developers to suddenly release a patch that fixes everything you hate about it.

I never claimed to know anything about your life, I was referring to my own cat, not yours, she only cares about food so will only pester me if I (or my mum) haven't fed her. I'm sorry if I offended you.


----------



## MindOverMood

Delta Force: Black Hawk Down(Multiplayer)


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Salvador Dali said:


> I don't recall ever arguing with you...? I was giving my opinions and reasons on why I enjoyed the game (and so were the other person(s) who were 'arguing' with you, as far as I can tell), but I wasn't attempting to start a feud. You're entitled to either dislike or like the game, but making 5+ lengthy posts about why you hated the game just seemed like pointless complaining to me. If you're not enjoying the game, don't play it, simple as that; complaining about what is you don't like about the game won't prompt the developers to suddenly release a patch that fixes everything you hate about it.
> 
> I never claimed to know anything about your life, I was referring to my own cat, not yours, she only cares about food so will only pester me if I (or my mum) haven't fed her. I'm sorry if I offended you.


Sorry. I'm not trying to be rude. I just like giving my detailed thoughts about games, about things I like and things I don't like. I can get a little over emotional sometimes when I'm frustrated and I tend to fixate obsessively on the same topic. It's not that I hate the game or think it's a bad game. I wouldn't have tried it if I knew I wasn't going to like it, but if I see flaws in a game, I'm going to call them out, regardless of whether people like it or not. I do it with games I love too, so I'm not trying to single this one particular game out. If it sounds like whining, then sorry, but that's not really my intention. I'm not trying to antagonize anybody if that's what it sounds like. And no, I'm not going to be playing it or talking about it anymore.

The game is good, but it's not my style of game. Those are my final words on it and that will be the last time I talk about it here.


----------



## Brisby

Almost finished with The Cat Lady. Had a little bit of time over the break to play it. I gotta say, this is a very dark and weird game. The story is interesting though and I think the voice acting is superb. Very text heavy and the graphics took some time to get use to, but overall, it's been worth the play through. If you like bizarre horror and point-and-click games maybe this is for you.








Spina said:


> Can anyone recommend me nice single player games for a low spec PC? FWIW I like FPS/adventure games mostly, not too into zombies/grindy stuff.. hope I'm not setting too high standards, but maybe someone is like 'I KNOW THE PERFECT GAME FOR YOU' and that would be nice 'n stuff


Not really FPS but...Shadowgrounds? Also, old FPS games would probably be okay for your PC like the series: System Shock, Quake, Half-Life, Far Cry, etc.


----------



## regimes

minecraft.
i will never not be playing minecraft.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Brisby said:


> Almost finished with The Cat Lady. Had a little bit of time over the break to play it. I gotta say, this is a very dark and weird game. The story is interesting though and I think the voice acting is superb. Very text heavy and the graphics took some time to get use to, but overall, it's been worth the play through. If you like bizarre horror and point-and-click games maybe this is for you.


I've been hearing quite a bit of talk about this game. Looks like I'll have to watch a playthrough of it. I can't really buy the game because my computer doesn't run games too well and I get nervous about spending money on games that I'm not sure will interest me, but the story has me intrigued.

I'm going to try to finish Zelda tomorrow. 3 more main dungeons to go. Nearly beat the Tower of Treachery, but I got killed at the 48th floor unfortunately. Also been messing around on Devil May Cry, the 1st and 4th game. I think I've learned how to dodge Berial pretty well now, but I could definitely do better. I still haven't done DMD mode for the game yet.


----------



## Spina

Thanks for the recommendations, I'll be looking into them


----------



## WhoDey85

Finally solo'd Ornstein and Smough ! Those punk #*$#


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

WhoDey85 said:


> Finally solo'd Ornstein and Smough ! Those punk #*$#


How many tries did it take you? It took me about 40 or so. :b


----------



## WhoDey85

CrimsonTrigger said:


> How many tries did it take you? It took me about 40 or so. :b


Yeah at least 40 for me I'm thinking. . I've never died so many times in a game.


----------



## mezzoforte

Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## To22

Skyrim


this game is terrible


----------



## Nunuc

The Coolest said:


> Skyrim
> 
> this game is terrible


At least it has some awesome mods...


----------



## Chaotic Nerd

Revisiting Dragon Age Origins on PC, also going through the Mass Effect Series again.
Not really playing anything on consoles at the moment, just finished Batman Origins and replayed Red Dead Redemption.

On 3DS I'm bouncing between Rune Factory 4, Animal Crossing New Leaf, and Zelda:A link Between Worlds. ...yeah my tastes are kinda all over the place.


----------



## T Studdly

Vindictus and Mass Effect


----------



## inerameia

GTA V...Fun game.


----------



## Clockworker

I've been playing Dragon Age 2, Euro Truck Simulator 2, Skyrim and Torchlight 2.

Might take up on Mass Effect for the third time, soon.


----------



## jamesjameson

contagion

trine 2 

payday 2

good mix of zombies fantasy and bank robberys, all co op although contagion has a very fun vs mode aswell.


----------



## PsyKat

Replaying New Vegas! It's been years, I missed it so much! <3


----------



## cybernaut

I've just ordered Battlefield 3 and Kingdoms of Amalur:Reckoning for Xbox 360. They were on sale and am now waiting for them to arrive.


----------



## rambo

League of Legends.


----------



## Marakunda

I got Demon's Souls, Dark Souls, and GTA V for Christmas. Been playing Demon's souls and GTA V like mad. GTA is a fun game, and demon's souls is a fun challenge. Love them both!


----------



## renegade disaster

over the last couple of days; mafia II ,mortal kombat arcade kollection ,ridge racer unbounded.


----------



## Tokztero

Garry's Mod. I haven't bought a game in 2 years.


----------



## nml

Civ 5. It's fun and addictive, though not really the historical simulation I'd hope it would be. Perhaps you can make it more like that if you ramp up the difficulty and fiddle with the options more (e.g. choose a certain continent, certain rulers, and play in a certain style). 

Currently playing as King Nebuchadnezzar, allied with Gandhi, and invading Catherine the Great. lolwut


----------



## herk

Ninokuni - so beautiful, so fun, a JRPG with art by Studio Ghibli?!! get in me!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Been playing Doom II for the first time. Quite a fun game, but it seems to be harder than the first game. Of course, I am playing on the harder difficulty, so I guess that's a given.

Also playing A Link Between Worlds. I'm on to rescuing the last sage now. Excellent game, but I find I like playing in shorter bursts for now.

I'm also getting the urge to play Uncharted 2 again, even though it's not a game with any real replay value. I just feel like trying to play the hardest difficulty, and I did have fun with the game when I played it last year. I might go out and look for some FPS games to play on PS3, even though I suck at modern shooters. I feel like doing some research on modern game development, and what better way to do research than to play some games?


----------



## ocelot81

I recently bit the bullet and picked up an iPad Mini (first generation). I'm on a deck building- and board game-to-digital kick:

Ascension: Chronicles of the Godslayer (stoneblade/Playdek)
Lords of Waterdeep (wizards of the Coast/Playdek)
Dead Man's Draw (Stardock)

.... Still waiting for Dice to fix Battlefield 4 grrr.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I finished my Uncharted 2 hard mode playthrough. It's a good game and I really enjoyed playing it, but I also think it's overrated. That doesn't mean it's bad, but I don't think it deserves the massive praise it gets since there really isn't anything about it that stands out, aside from its high production values. Doing a second playthrough can get tiresome because of how repetitive and linear the game is, and there's too much handholding. But it's still a fun game for what it is. My favourite level was the train level, which seems to be a lot of people's favourite.

I tried to do another playthrough on crushing, but it's not that much harder, plus the disc tried to murder my PS3 from the inside by making it freeze. :b

Also, the final boss sucks. Even if this was my favourite game of all time, I can't defend a dull final boss. Most of the other levels were good though.

I may buy Far Cry 3 tomorrow because it's cheap at Walmart. I'm kind of curious to try the game out.


----------



## Stocke

Playing 

SMT 3: Nocturne right now. It's so good. Didn't think I would like it, but the desolate atmosphere and demon fusing sucked me in.


----------



## Lokis Whispers

World of Warcraft. I finally got a character to level 90 so I can experience all the end-game stuff for this expansion.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I'm going to start Far Cry 3. It's a game I never thought I'd be playing, but it was cheap at Walmart, so no harm in trying it out. I can just sell it if I don't like it, but from what I've seen of it, I think I'm going to have a good time with the game. I'm going to try to not nitpick it to death like I usually do whenever I start playing a new game :b


----------



## renegade disaster

super street fighter 4 for ps3.

not that into it tbh, still it was probably worth the £2 I paid for it. could be fun in multiplayer.


----------



## PsyKat

I picked up Fallout: New Vegas again. When the game came out I did long playthroughs with siding with the NCR, Mr. House & the Yes Man/Wild Card endings.

Caesar's Legion this time, with all the add-ons. Game is a pain in the butt when you're Vilified with NCR! They're eeeeeverywhere! Fun wiping em out though, Lol


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I've been playing Far Cry 3 and I seem to be nearly done with the main missions, so I'm far enough in the game to give some thoughts about it. 

Really fun game, more fun than I thought it would be. I don't care for the game's world because it's too big with not enough places to go. About 85% of the map is just the same green scenery, so it gets repetitive quickly. They should have made the game world smaller with more worthwhile things to do. And the framerate sucks. Aside from that, I am enjoying myself a lot.


----------



## Idontgetit

Team Fortress 2


----------



## Tibble

WoW pulled me back in after many times of telling myself I would never return..


----------



## Blushy

The Walking Dead Season 2


----------



## scooby

Been playing Torchlight 2 because it was free to play for this weekend on steam. Having a lot of fun with it and ended up buying it.


----------



## Stormtalon

Risk of rain! Such an awesome Action platformer with Rogue like elements! Deliciously good and hilariously hard.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I just beat Far Cry 3. Pretty lame plot overall with an even worse ending. But the game itself was pretty fun, if a little too repetitive at times. And Vaas was really funny. :b Loved him right from the moment he opened his mouth. I don't know if I'll do any of the side content or just move on to something else.


----------



## Mur

Star Wars - The Old Republic


----------



## Tibble

Blushy said:


> The Walking Dead Season 2


Oooh the first episode is amazing. Poor Clementine for having to go through all that. I usually don't get emotional over a game, but this one hit me pretty hard.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Monopoly with my cousin, nephew, aunt on a 80 cm screen


----------



## JustThisGuy

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Monopoly with my cousin, nephew, aunt on a 80 cm screen


Monopoly Streets per chance?

-----

Beyond: 2 Souls


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

JustThisGuy said:


> Monopoly Streets per chance?
> 
> -----
> 
> Beyond: 2 Souls


what ? i don't understand what you're saying

I was talking about Monopoly 2012, here is a pic:
http://bloodygoodgames.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/monopoly-2012.jpg


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I played The Elderscoll Online this weekend. I was invited for the stress test beta weekend or whatever.

The game is a disappointment. It's just another stupid mmo with the elderscroll skin, but without all the fun stuff you can do in an elderscroll game.

I felt so dirty after playing it that i installed Morrowind and played it a few hours to cleanse myself. I stole all of Galbedir soul gems for some extra cleansing.


----------



## JustThisGuy

RenegadeReloaded said:


> what ? i don't understand what you're saying
> 
> I was talking about Monopoly 2012, here is a pic:
> http://bloodygoodgames.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/monopoly-2012.jpg


Oh, ok, nevermind. Monopoly's addictive. EA servers for Streets doesn't work that well. :/ As in it has yet to work for me this past month.


----------



## 337786

gears of war 3


----------



## Billius

Gran turismo 5; The menus are annoyingly obtuse(to me anyway), some of the 'teaching' events don't reach they just throw one in at the deep end. But the actual racing and overall effect is great, the sound on a high end system such as mine is quite good/scary when loud but fatiguing.

Just Cause 2: This game fills me with ambivalence; I like the style and game-play refinements over the fist one but there are a lot of things that make me mad: Quicktime sequences: such pointless annoying waste of time BS. There is too much repetition in certain elements that go the same way every time. I have a few other niggles too.

I actually do like gaming, I'm just very hard to please :S


----------



## Tokztero

Half-Life 2 (PC)


----------



## WhoDey85

Did a bandit just seriously yell at me, "I'm the one who knocks!" in Borderlands 2 ?!!? (playing it for the first time)


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I'm getting back into Kingdom Hearts 3D, which I haven't played in over a year. I had to start a new game since I've about forgotten everything I was doing up to that point. There's only three things I don't like about the game: The drop system, the annoying camera and the amount of chests there are hidden all over the place. That does not do my OCD any favours. Beyond that, I'm having a really good time with it.


----------



## ChuckyFinster

Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City. 


I couldn't find any people to play the campaign with in matchmaking, so I had to settle for the stupid A.I.. It is so frustrating. :mum Anyone have this game on PS3?


----------



## JustThisGuy

ChuckyFinster said:


> Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City.
> 
> I couldn't find any people to play the campaign with in matchmaking, so I had to settle for the stupid A.I.. It is so frustrating. :mum Anyone have this game on PS3?


I do. It is frustrating. I may be a bit rusty with it, but I'll give it a try if you want.

-------

Currently playing:

Lego Pirates of the Carribbean (Kind of fun.)
Star Wars: Master of Teras Kasi (Sucky.)
Evil Dead: Hail to the King (Hard.)
Wild 9 (Hard as Hell, but fun as Hell.)


----------



## cybernaut

I'm about to play my first RPG game on Xbox 360... Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning.


----------



## ZMBxPrincess

Gta v


----------



## JustThisGuy

Megamind: Ultimate Showdown. Don't judge me.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I'm nearly at the end of Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance. The music in the Fantasia world was just perfect, loved what they did there. <3 

I'm completely lost on the plot unfortunately. It's very confusing.


----------



## ineverwipe

I'm still playing A Link Between Worlds.
I'm just over halfway through it. It's taking forever because I'm juggling like 3 different projects right now.

I have a bad habit of putting time into a game only to drop it. Then when I go to pick it back up again I forget the story so that makes me want to start over again lol.

I can't count how many times I've restarted Final Fantasy 8 only to get maybe halfway through the game and quit again


----------



## ASB20

Re-playing (for the thousandth time) Red Dead Redemption. So many props to Rockstar for this game. I can play as John Marston for hours and hours on end and never get bored.


----------



## red3002

Been playing - Animal Crossing: New Leaf and bought GTA Vice City which I am waiting for in the mail.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod

Still playing Skyrim. I just got BF4; so I'm going to be starting on that shortly.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Tomb Raider. It's very good so far though, I can't lie, one of the voice actors sounds a little like a cross between Yoda and the cookie monster for some reason... At least in parts.


----------



## Cheesecake

Lego Lord of the Rings.

I enjoy breaking everything, and I like Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Purplefresh

Guild Wars 2 and Dynasty Warriors Gundam 3!


----------



## Yer Blues

Pandora First Contact.


----------



## To22

Scrub-Zero said:


> I played The Elderscoll Online this weekend. I was invited for the stress test beta weekend or whatever.
> 
> The game is a disappointment. It's just another stupid mmo with the elderscroll skin, but without all the fun stuff you can do in an elderscroll game.
> 
> I felt so dirty after playing it that i installed Morrowind and played it a few hours to cleanse myself. I stole all of Galbedir soul gems for some extra cleansing.


That's no good.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I have beaten Dream Drop Distance. What the hell was up with those final bosses!? Maybe I just suck, but I kept getting killed over and over again. It's hard not to when they're so aggressive, then when you think you beat the boss, they decide to add a last minute gimmick, only to fight another boss which if you can't beat in time, makes you refight the boss again. I mean it was pretty fun, but lighten up a little.

I'm going to have to watch all the cutscenes again because I'm completely lost. I look forward to see how they're going to tie up this tangled web of a plot in Kingdom Hearts III.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Coolest said:


> That's no good.


Maybe it's just me being a picky *******. But I just have a feeling MMO players will like the game while Elder Scrolls fans will not.

All i know is, i didn't like it and i sure as hell won't pay 15$ a month to play it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Scrub-Zero said:


> I played The Elderscoll Online this weekend. I was invited for the stress test beta weekend or whatever.
> 
> The game is a disappointment. It's just another stupid mmo with the elderscroll skin, but without all the fun stuff you can do in an elderscroll game.
> 
> I felt so dirty after playing it that i installed Morrowind and played it a few hours to cleanse myself. I stole all of Galbedir soul gems for some extra cleansing.


Yeah I didn't like it much either tbh :/ combat was better than some mmos but meh. Couldn't even get into it as much as I did with WoW but maybe you have to play longer? Such a shame..


----------



## maryaisleen

The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds


----------



## nml

Planescape Torment. I know it's regarded as ONE OF THE BEST WRITTEN GAMES EVER, and I'm hoping it won't disappoint


----------



## midnightson

Bioshock Infinite. The art design is brilliant, the best I've seen in a game.


----------



## Purplefresh

midnightson said:


> Bioshock Infinite. The art design is brilliant, the best I've seen in a game.


The world looks so cool. The gameplay not so much, but if it was more open world, I would play just to explore.


----------



## FunkyMonkey

DayZ best game EVER!! :yes


----------



## Marakunda

Started playing Dark Souls. 

Everything was going fine, til I got to the bell gargoyles. I thought this game would be easy after playing/almost beating Demon's souls but, nah. I managed to beat them, but only after leveling up and upgrading my halberd to +3. Then I just had to, get lucky, their attacks are pretty hard to dodge and that one flame breath move is an instant kill when you can't dodge it and you're at half health. Was raging pretty hard.

Hard **** mayn...


----------



## Alas Babylon

Europa Universalis IV, Rome 2, Medieval 2, etc.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I started Metal Gear Solid 4 for the first time ever. To be honest, I have some mixed feelings about it. I don't know what it is, but the game feels really boring so far, particularly trying to play it the traditional way. I never felt that way with any of the other Metal Gear games, but with this one, it feels like it's so much faster and more convenient to just go around and kill everybody with your guns, not that that's all that fun because it's not a great third-person shooter either. Maybe it'll grow on me as I keep playing, but right now, I think the older games are more fun than this one.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I've been playing The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D, and I can totally see how it got such great reviews in '98. The game has aged really well, since it's almost as old as me. xD


----------



## midnightson

Ico



CrimsonTrigger said:


> I started Metal Gear Solid 4 for the first time ever. To be honest, I have some mixed feelings about it. I don't know what it is, but the game feels really boring so far, particularly trying to play it the traditional way. I never felt that way with any of the other Metal Gear games, but with this one, *it feels like it's so much faster and more convenient to just go around and kill everybody with your guns,* not that that's all that fun because it's not a great third-person shooter either. Maybe it'll grow on me as I keep playing, but right now, I think the older games are more fun than this one.


It is. The story is also absolute cornball trash even by MGS standards. 4 is the worst of the series by far imo.


----------



## redblurr

Siverah said:


> Anyone playing MU Online here?


I used to play it 7 years ago. For the most part, it was fun waiting and killing players when they step outside the secured areas using my blade knight, i think it was called pk or murderer. Good memories


----------



## renegade disaster

ni no kuni - ps3.
destruction derby 2 - ps1.
road avenger - sega mega cd.


----------



## nml

^ ah destruction derby, fun game that 

I'm playing Sanitarium from GOG. I like it. The puzzles are logical, the writing's great, and it's just a really strange game!

And still civ 5, moving up to emperor difficulty and not getting my arse completely handed to me


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I'm having more fun with MGS4 now that I'm more familiar with the controls. I seem to be near the end of Act 3. It's still my least favourite of all the Metal Gear games, but I'm still having a good time with it. I refuse to play lethally, even if that's what the game seems to want me to do. I was amazingly bad at the game at first, but it's because the controls are different from previous games. Now I'm just mediocre at it.

Funny. I just saw a cloud go by that looked just like a Gekko. Seriously, **** Gekko.


----------



## Yer Blues

Just bought Might & Magic X Legacy.


----------



## Steve French

I monkeyed around with that character generator for an hour and mine still looked like a *********. Almost preferred the pregenerated faces from Jade Empire and Kotor.

Which are coincidentally the games that I just played and am going through now in that order.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I think that marriage proposal cutscene deserves to be on a top 10 worst cutscenes ever list. :b


----------



## minimized

Slogging through Fire Emblem and Dishonored DLC.


----------



## Glue

Persona 3 FES. I'm on 9/14, I think. The characters and story aren't as good as P4's (but P4's story got pretty dull at times), but it's still okay, I guess. I hope the story picks up a bit soon.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Doom 3 with mods like Wulfen textures, Sikkmod and HR Textures.

It's looks a hell of a lot better than that ****ty BFG edition.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I'm finally getting around to Xenoblade after having it since release and never touching it. What an intro! Really grabbed me and got me into the game. The music is fantastic and I love how colorful and vibrant the game looks. I really like the combat system too, despite it not feeling as involved as other RPGs. I don't mind games where you just auto attack as long as they're done right. I'm feeling overwhelmed with the amount of NPCs because I MUST talk to every NPC. It's hard gaming with OCD. :b

I also tried out The Last Story, but I'm not finding it as engaging as Xenoblade. There's too many cutscenes, but it doesn't matter because the story and characters are very one dimensional. And I'm not sure if I like the combat system or not. I'll take a break from it and come back to it another day. It might be one of those games that gets really good later on. The battle music is pretty good at least and the visuals are pretty good by Wii standards. That scene where I made Zael fall of the cliff was really funny. :b


----------



## feels

Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney. I think I'm on the final case. I had started this game before on an emulator and never ended up finishing it, but now I have a physical copy. I know I have Trials and Tribulations lying around somewhere as well. I wouldn't think it would be too important to play them in order of release...? I really wanna jump right into that one next 'cause this one has been so much fun.


----------



## Citrine

Beat Elite Agents :b


----------



## Steve French

midnightson said:


> It is. The story is also absolute cornball trash even by MGS standards. 4 is the worst of the series by far imo.


True. Couldn't make er more than an hour or two in myself. Really terrible, especially looking at the three previous very great games in the series.


----------



## Marakunda

Glue said:


> Persona 3 FES. I'm on 9/14, I think. The characters and story aren't as good as P4's (but P4's story got pretty dull at times), but it's still okay, I guess. I hope the story picks up a bit soon.


I prefer Persona 3's characters and story to Persona 4's personally. I guess Persona 4 is a bit more fleshed out, but I don't like or relate to 4's characters at all, plus the story is kinda ridiculous, at least more than 3's. Persona 3 is darker, and the characters to me, are just more likable.

Continue playing though! You might feel underwhelmed right now, but the story does pick up later if you're only on 9/14. You haven't met all the characters yet. Which social links have you done? You should totally try to experience the "hermit" one, it's pretty funny. And also try to do the aeon and sun social link too. They really add to the feeling of finality you get when you beat the game. The end of Persona 3 is the thing to look forward to, the music and atmosphere is pretty amazing.

Also, on a side note. I've been playing a ****ton of Dark souls lately. Just killed Sif, and got to level 55. Killed Ornstein and Smough with my +10 Zweihander and my huge tower shield, did it completely alone too. Felt like such a badass.

Also, Gwynevere is a hottie.


----------



## Slaeth

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I'm finally getting around to Xenoblade after having it since release and never touching it.


Hahaha, same. I remember buying it. Then just not playing it due to school. Now I have all this free time . Finally picked it up after almost 2 years, love the game! Also playing through Bioshock 1 on 360.. Sigh, so much free time.


----------



## Schmosby

I've been playing LotRO for over a year, it's pretty dull and just gets worse and worse, I've more or less given it up now. I played a little Rift which seemed good.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

It looks like I'm going to have a really tough time playing Xenoblade the way I usually do because I can't control my OCD. I'm having legitimate problems focusing because I'm constantly afraid that if I skip a single random NPC, I'll miss out on some unique dialogue or a missable quest. It's so much worse because their dialogue changes after certain events happen. I don't know why developers feel the need to put so many NPCs and sidequests in their games if they aren't going to bother making them memorable in some way. 

Instead, I think I'm just going to focus on the main story and ignore everything else. When I'm done with it, I'll start another playthrough someday and then focus on doing and exploring everything since I'll be more familiar with the game. It seems silly, but this is legitimate anxiety I get from playing games sometimes. I have to come up with my own tactics to finishing the game without having a massive anxiety attack. Beyond that, I'm really loving the game. The battle system is really confusing to me right now, but I'll get the hang of it. I'm also enjoying the story, despite it being very typical so far.

I'm also playing Kingdom Hearts again, my 4th playthrough. I got the HD version. This game never gets old to me, plus I really want to fight Xemnas.


----------



## suchquestionmark

I've been giving Demon's Souls another try after I rage quit on it back in 2011, completed Dark Souls last year and loved it, now I want to redeem my honor before the new Dark Souls 2 comes out  To masochism! :boogie


----------



## Epitome

Recently I only game to be as "social" with gaming friends as I can possibly be. So it's mostly the same ol' online stuff like Call of Duty(s) and Battlefield 4. Becoming a chore to play them, really lol.

I broke my addiction from Guild Wars 2, but I still play it from time to time. Mostly playing Rocksmith and The Witcher 2.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Im playing a little Starbound and Phantasy Star 4.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I'm close to the Bionosis's head in Xenoblade. I don't know how much longer the game is, but I'm assuming I still have a lot of story to play through. I'm having a really good time with the game, though if I were to be honest, I'd say it's just a tad overrated. I don't think this game is some huge JRPG revolution or rebirth like the common consensus seems to make it out to be. It's just a fantastic game and that's all it needs to be. There are a few flaws though, like the complete lack of AI customization and the side quests are some of the most tedious, generic filler I've ever seen in an RPG, but I'm really enjoying it regardless.


----------



## Safebox

Right now I'm focusing on Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3. I'm actually playing it right now but I'm taking a break. My fingers are hurting =(


----------



## midnightson

Final Fantasy Dissidia 012


----------



## Blueblur

Pokemon X!! Then Phoenix Wright: Dual Destinies.


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain

me and my friends broke out the ps2 recently, been playin alot of tiger woods and splinter cell.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Area 51 (PS2)
Dragon Ball Z: Battle of Z
Carnivores: Dinosaur Hunter


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Well **** talking to NPCs. How the hell do game designers these days expect people to talk to all of the NPCs in the game when they put about 100 or so of them in one giant town that's already hard enough to navigate? It's a huge waste of time. Never mind the fact that past NPC dialogue keeps changing when you move on in the story. I was honestly close to having a panic attack when I got there. 

Oh well. If the game designers wanted me to read all of their text, they would have made this more convenient. You can't make a game this massive with old school mentality. There needs to be a log that keeps track of everything in a way that makes sense, not that inane affinity chart thing. I'll just stick to the fighting and adventuring, thank you.


----------



## shiningknight

Bioshock 2. I just finished Bioshock Infinite not that long ago and loved every bit of it, so I figured I should at least play the sequel to the first.


----------



## rosecolored

Just started pokemon fire red


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Tenchu: Stealth Assassins.


----------



## Tokztero

Metal Arms Glitch in the System.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Eat Lead: The Return of Matt Hazard (Kinda fun.)


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I'll be dropping Xenoblade for a while until I can build up some motivation to play it again. I really love the game, but the amount of content it has is too extensive. It's not even the fact that there's a lot of content that bothers me. It's the quality of the content, and this game has some horrible generic side-quests that only serve as a way to waste the player's time. I'm not going to bother trying to complete all of the quests because there's just too many of them and none of them have supplemented the game's quality in a good way.

I hope they fix this stuff in the new game because I don't want my exploration and questing driven in this type of fashion. That's really my only problem with this game.


----------



## green9206

Am playing NeverWinter which is an MMOrpg.Its pretty good.


----------



## Adversid

Dragon Age Origins


----------



## kjwkjw

Lol. Im playing Heroes of might and magic 3. It might be old, but its a fantastic game. Love it.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

It's interesting the things you learn about Final Fantasy XII just by messing around. I found a hidden cutscene at the exit to Barheim Passage just for going beyond the village in Estersand before doing all of that stuff at the palace. I really love this game.

Don't know what else I'll play in the mean time. I might go back to Mario and Luigi: Dream Team. I haven't gotten too far yet in that game and I want to keep going.


----------



## Fledgling

CrimsonTrigger said:


> It's interesting the things you learn about Final Fantasy XII just by messing around. I found a hidden cutscene at the exit to Barheim Passage just for going beyond the village in Estersand before doing all of that stuff at the palace. I really love this game.


XII is probably my favorite FF title. It's one of the most mature too.


----------



## So Tactless

Borderlands 2.


----------



## To22

Metro: Last Light 

PS+ is truly heaven sent, as for this game in particular though....

meh


----------



## So Tactless

^I've been hearing that a lot lately. I guess I'm glad I never went that far out if my way to try it.

It's extremely demanding on most PC's anyway. And the comparisons to CoD in storyline have completely scared me off. 

I guess free would be the best way to play though.


----------



## Martimnp

Re-Replaying Hotline Miami. I cannot express how much I love that game! It is in my top 10 for sure! Can't wait for the sequel coming out this year


----------



## To22

I had to quit playing GTA Online, the game just lost my car for the third time :/



Martimnp said:


> Re-Replaying Hotline Miami. I cannot express how much I love that game! It is in my top 10 for sure! Can't wait for the sequel coming out this year


:high5


----------



## ltrain

Far Cry 3


----------



## bluesalamander

I'm playing Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edition, Ragnarok Online and replaying Silent Hill 2.


----------



## Xenos

Finally getting back to Last of Us. I never got very far so I just restarted from the beginning.


----------



## Tokztero

Half-Life 2: Episode 2.


----------



## Marakunda

I finished Dark Souls today. Was a pretty great game. It really picks up once you get to Anor Londo, that was the point where I actually kinda "got" what the game was about. Now that I know what I'm doing, the game is so much easier. Right after I beat it, I immediately started NG+ and rushed through the game, got to gaping dragon without dying. I even got invaded two times, and survived both times. Got MAD souls, and MAD humanity.

Dark Souls mastah, son.


----------



## Glue

Finished Persona 3 FES.

Sin and Punishment: Star Successor is next



Marakunda said:


> I prefer Persona 3's characters and story to Persona 4's personally. I guess Persona 4 is a bit more fleshed out, but I don't like or relate to 4's characters at all, plus the story is kinda ridiculous, at least more than 3's. Persona 3 is darker, and the characters to me, are just more likable.
> 
> Continue playing though! You might feel underwhelmed right now, but the story does pick up later if you're only on 9/14. You haven't met all the characters yet. Which social links have you done? You should totally try to experience the "hermit" one, it's pretty funny. And also try to do the aeon and sun social link too. They really add to the feeling of finality you get when you beat the game. The end of Persona 3 is the thing to look forward to, the music and atmosphere is pretty amazing.
> ]


Well, I finished the game today. Overall I would say it was okay. If it wasn't for the calendar system, I would have enjoyed it more. I didn't like it in both games. It ruins the pacing of the game. Hopefully they'll change this for P5.

Anyway, I enjoyed the story. It started to pick up around November, when you kill the final full moon Shadow. Also, Aigis starts to becomes very likeable around this time. The ending made the game worth playing, I really liked it.

The final boss was so damned annoying.

My favorite social link ending was the Hermit.


----------



## midnightson

Final Fantasy on NES. I've never beaten the NES games. Dissidia made me wanna go back and play through the series. I never knew the first game had so many bugs.


----------



## Martimnp

The Coolest said:


> :high5


Yeah Hotline Miami ftw!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm back in fallout 3, with a good list of mods.

Here's the list for those who like that sort of stuff:

*Fallout3.esm
Anchorage.esm
ThePitt.esm
BrokenSteel.esm
PointLookout.esm
Zeta.esm
CRAFT.esm
CALIBR.esm
EVE.esm
DCInteriors_ComboEdition.esm
FO3 Wanderers Edition - Main File.esm
Mart's Mutant Mod.esm
Xepha's Dynamic Weather.esm
Project Beauty.esm
DarNifiedUIF3.esp
Project Beauty- Broken Steel.esp
Project Beauty- Point Lookout.esp
Fallout Fast Saver v1.0.esp
plookout_difffix.esp
FO3_WRP.esp
dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp
dD-Reduced Ragdoll Force.esp
dD-Reduced Dismember Force.esp
dD-Smaller Spatters Realistic.esp
dD-Smaller Wounds.esp
FO3 Wanderers Edition - Main File.esp
FO3 Wanderers Edition - DLC Anchorage.esp
FO3 Wanderers Edition - DLC The Pitt.esp
FO3 Wanderers Edition - DLC Broken Steel.esp
FO3 Wanderers Edition - DLC Point Lookout.esp
FO3 Wanderers Edition - DLC Mothership Zeta.esp
FO3 Wanderers Edition - Followers Enhanced (BrokenSteel).esp
FO3 Wanderers Edition - Optional VATS Halftime.esp
FO3 Wanderers Edition - Optional Restore Tracers (automatics only).esp
FO3 Wanderers Edition - More Gore.esp
FO3 Wanderers Edition - More Gore The Pitt.esp
FO3 Wanderers Edition - More Gore PointLookout.esp
FO3 Wanderers Edition - More Gore Zeta.esp
FO3 Wanderers Edition - Project Beauty.esp
FO3 Wanderers Edition - Project Beauty (Followers Enhanced).esp
WeaponModKits.esp
WeaponModKits - FWE Master Release.esp
WeaponModKits - OperationAnchorage.esp
WeaponModKits - ThePitt.esp
WeaponModKits - BrokenSteel.esp
WeaponModKits - PointLookout.esp
WeaponModKits - Zeta.esp
EVE.esp
EVE Operation Anchorage.esp
EVE - FWE Master Release.esp
EVE - FWE Master Release (Follower Enhanced).esp
EVE Anchorage - FWE DLC Anchorage.esp
EVE - FWE with WeaponModKits.esp
Mart's Mutant Mod.esp
Mart's Mutant Mod - DLC Anchorage.esp
Mart's Mutant Mod - DLC The Pitt.esp
Mart's Mutant Mod - DLC Broken Steel.esp
Mart's Mutant Mod - DLC Point Lookout.esp
Mart's Mutant Mod - DLC Zeta.esp
Mart's Mutant Mod - Natural Selection.esp
Mart's Mutant Mod - Master Menu Module.esp
Mart's Mutant Mod - Project Beauty.esp
Mart's Mutant Mod - FWE Master Release + DLCs.esp
Mart's Mutant Mod - FWE Master Release + Project Beauty.esp
Xepha's Dynamic Weather - Main + DLC Merged.esp
Xepha's Dynamic Weather - Dynamic Sneak Bonus.esp
Xepha's Dynamic Weather - Night Eye Edition.esp
Xepha's Dynamic Weather - Anchorage (NEE).esp
Zan_AutoPurge_SmartAgro.esp
MERGED.esp

Total active plugins: 70
Total plugins: 70*

The game is surprisingly stable too. It only crashed twice in 3 days :b


----------



## Cronos

A few days ago I finally broke down and bought a 3DS. I'm really enjoying Pokemon X and Animal Crossing: New Leaf.


----------



## Tokztero

Scrub-Zero said:


> I'm back in fallout 3, with a good list of mods.
> 
> Here's the list for those who like that sort of stuff:
> 
> *Fallout3.esm*
> *Anchorage.esm*
> *ThePitt.esm*
> *BrokenSteel.esm*
> *PointLookout.esm*
> *Zeta.esm*
> *CRAFT.esm*
> *CALIBR.esm*
> *EVE.esm*
> *DCInteriors_ComboEdition.esm*
> *FO3 Wanderers Edition - Main File.esm*
> *Mart's Mutant Mod.esm*
> *Xepha's Dynamic Weather.esm*
> *Project Beauty.esm*
> *DarNifiedUIF3.esp*
> *Project Beauty- Broken Steel.esp*
> *Project Beauty- Point Lookout.esp*
> *Fallout Fast Saver v1.0.esp*
> *plookout_difffix.esp*
> *FO3_WRP.esp*
> *dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp*
> *dD-Reduced Ragdoll Force.esp*
> *dD-Reduced Dismember Force.esp*
> *dD-Smaller Spatters Realistic.esp*
> *dD-Smaller Wounds.esp*
> *FO3 Wanderers Edition - Main File.esp*
> *FO3 Wanderers Edition - DLC Anchorage.esp*
> *FO3 Wanderers Edition - DLC The Pitt.esp*
> *FO3 Wanderers Edition - DLC Broken Steel.esp*
> *FO3 Wanderers Edition - DLC Point Lookout.esp*
> *FO3 Wanderers Edition - DLC Mothership Zeta.esp*
> *FO3 Wanderers Edition - Followers Enhanced (BrokenSteel).esp*
> *FO3 Wanderers Edition - Optional VATS Halftime.esp*
> *FO3 Wanderers Edition - Optional Restore Tracers (automatics only).esp*
> *FO3 Wanderers Edition - More Gore.esp*
> *FO3 Wanderers Edition - More Gore The Pitt.esp*
> *FO3 Wanderers Edition - More Gore PointLookout.esp*
> *FO3 Wanderers Edition - More Gore Zeta.esp*
> *FO3 Wanderers Edition - Project Beauty.esp*
> *FO3 Wanderers Edition - Project Beauty (Followers Enhanced).esp*
> *WeaponModKits.esp*
> *WeaponModKits - FWE Master Release.esp*
> *WeaponModKits - OperationAnchorage.esp*
> *WeaponModKits - ThePitt.esp*
> *WeaponModKits - BrokenSteel.esp*
> *WeaponModKits - PointLookout.esp*
> *WeaponModKits - Zeta.esp*
> *EVE.esp*
> *EVE Operation Anchorage.esp*
> *EVE - FWE Master Release.esp*
> *EVE - FWE Master Release (Follower Enhanced).esp*
> *EVE Anchorage - FWE DLC Anchorage.esp*
> *EVE - FWE with WeaponModKits.esp*
> *Mart's Mutant Mod.esp*
> *Mart's Mutant Mod - DLC Anchorage.esp*
> *Mart's Mutant Mod - DLC The Pitt.esp*
> *Mart's Mutant Mod - DLC Broken Steel.esp*
> *Mart's Mutant Mod - DLC Point Lookout.esp*
> *Mart's Mutant Mod - DLC Zeta.esp*
> *Mart's Mutant Mod - Natural Selection.esp*
> *Mart's Mutant Mod - Master Menu Module.esp*
> *Mart's Mutant Mod - Project Beauty.esp*
> *Mart's Mutant Mod - FWE Master Release + DLCs.esp*
> *Mart's Mutant Mod - FWE Master Release + Project Beauty.esp*
> *Xepha's Dynamic Weather - Main + DLC Merged.esp*
> *Xepha's Dynamic Weather - Dynamic Sneak Bonus.esp*
> *Xepha's Dynamic Weather - Night Eye Edition.esp*
> *Xepha's Dynamic Weather - Anchorage (NEE).esp*
> *Zan_AutoPurge_SmartAgro.esp*
> *MERGED.esp*
> 
> *Total active plugins: 70*
> *Total plugins: 70*
> 
> The game is surprisingly stable too. It only crashed twice in 3 days :b


I never get bored when you play with mods. :boogie


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Recently finished Tomb Raider: Legend. Going to work my way through Anniversary and Underworld soon.

Still firing up Super Street Fighter IV: Arcade Edition for some pugilistic shenanigans regularly, as well as various other fighters on occasion.


----------



## Yer Blues

Horizon


----------



## To22

Grid 2. This game is hard as **** At this point, I feel like I'm trying to steer a rocket through a crooked straw floating atop the ocean.

One of these days, I'll be able to go back to a time when I could give a game all my focus, I really need it.



Cronos said:


> A few days ago I finally broke down and bought a 3DS. I'm really enjoying Pokemon X and Animal Crossing: New Leaf.


The jelly is strengthening within me.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Killzone HD



Inscrutable Banana said:


> Recently finished Tomb Raider: Legend. Going to work my way through Anniversary and Underworld soon.
> 
> Still firing up Super Street Fighter IV: Arcade Edition for some pugilistic shenanigans regularly, as well as various other fighters on occasion.


I have Underworld. Need to find time to play it.

Also have SF IV, but it takes up so much room.


----------



## xPaperPlanes

I finished Dishonored yesterday. It was good. I got the worst ending because I suck at being "stealthy", though.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

xPaperPlanes said:


> I finished Dishonored yesterday. It was good. I got the worst ending because I suck at being "stealthy", though.


Just wanted to say the DLCs are worth trying. I found the story of Daud much better than the story of Corvo.

Also i did the stealth ending and somehow i got one kill through the entire game. Sad thing is i wanted a perfect no kill game, but i can't remember who i might have killed, so its either rats or he fell to his death or in the water something lol.


----------



## midnightson

DoomRL, now in AMAZING tiles version!


----------



## Slaeth

Metro: Last Light


----------



## Raynic781

Mass Effect 3 currently.


----------



## ineverwipe

Giving Final Fantasy 8 another try. I keep starting a new game then dropping it shortly after. I really want to give it a fair try and beat it this time


----------



## midnightson

Elona+

An interesting Japanese roguelike that mixes in JRPG elements like static towns, world map, quests and oddball humor. You can build your own house, visit other players houses, get married (to anyone, even your pets) and have kids (again, with your pets) which inherit your characters attributes. It's pretty nuts.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Well I broke Mario and Luigi: Dream Team. Everything is dying in one hit pretty much and the bosses only take a few turns to beat. No point in playing defensive if your offense is much more powerful.


----------



## Tokztero

Bioshock


----------



## Eurasian

The Last of Us - Left Behind DLC... or at least as soon as it finishes downloading!


----------



## JustThisGuy

Slaeth said:


> Metro: Last Light


Yea. PS+, right?

Also, Super Street Fighter 4 - Arcade Edition.


----------



## WhoDey85

Just beat Red Dead Redemption. What a badass ending!


----------



## JustThisGuy

Binary Domain


----------



## cataclysm

Aye if anyone is playing Victoria 2, PM me rapido. ;D


----------



## JustThisGuy

Playstation All-Stars Battle Royale
Adventure Time: Explore the Dungeon Because I DON'T KNOW!
Shadows of the Damned (This one has my attention the most.)


----------



## Charmeleon

Currently downloading The Last of Us Left Behind DLC, at % 75 percent ahhh this ****s taking forever, damn you to hell internet.


----------



## Noll

Jazzpunk


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Played a bunch of Titanfall and Planetside 2 over the past two days.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Metro Last Light


----------



## Sprocketjam

Hearthstone.


----------



## Slaeth

JustThisGuy said:


> Yea. PS+, right?
> 
> Also, Super Street Fighter 4 - Arcade Edition.


No  Blehhh. Live.


----------



## Slaeth

Dark souls.. from the beginning.


----------



## Ogrt48

Bravely Default, Lightning Returns and Titanfall beta.


----------



## Skie

Gta 5


----------



## BizarreReverend

Fallout: New Vegas

Beats Skyrim in almost every way


----------



## greggs92

not playing anything atm but Fifa 14 is always great to play


----------



## PsyKat

In a minute, I'm going to start up Amnesia:TDD for the first time.

Absolutely terrified! >.<


----------



## midnightson

Cataclysm: Dark Days Ahead. This is one of the coolest games I've ever played.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Sniper Elite V2


----------



## The Phantom Pain

I'm enjoying older titles at the moment, mainly the GTA series. 

And man has GTA III aged poorly...


----------



## mclaude2013

Borderlands 2


----------



## xPaperPlanes

I've even playing Minecraft a lot this week


----------



## Yer Blues

Nhl 2013


----------



## 87wayz

Slaeth said:


> Dark souls.. from the beginning.


Yeah I just picked this game up a few weeks ago, and I'm past Anor Londo in my first playthrough. It's made quite an impression on me, and I regret having missed it early on.

I'm also playing Tomb Raider and Outlast on PS4, but I'm waiting for Second Son and Dark Souls 2. Actually, Second Son looks kind of meh at the moment... I like 1 and 2 but they weren't very memorable for me.


----------



## Noll

BizarreReverend said:


> Fallout: New Vegas
> 
> Beats Skyrim in almost every way


This


----------



## UndreamingAwake

The Darkness 1. I think I'm almost done, so I'll be moving on to The Darkness 2 soon. I've surprised myself with this game in that I feel the game's controls, aiming in particular, are clunky as hell, no matter how much you fiddle with the settings, and that is usually a deal breaker for me. But oddly enough I'm still playing and loving it, mainly because of the story and the cool powers.


----------



## Tokztero

Borrowed God of War Ascension from a friend. It's very repetitive and boring 6/10.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I tried out Tales of Xillia for 20 minutes or so, just to see what it was like. I admit I was going into it with reservation because the style of the Tales games never appealed to me, but from what I played so far, it seems like a good game. I have to play it when I feel more dedicated to it because I need time to wrap my head around this combat system.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Sniper Elite V2 (currently on the 8 mission) and just started Deadpool.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Finished The Darkness 2 in one day, after staying up pretty much all night. All I can say is that, other than their relatively short length, which is comparable to some Call of Duty games, this series is severely underrated. The story, the action, the mind****ing going on, awesome. I like to be emotionally involved when playing a videogame, and this series did a fantastic job in that regard as well. 
It's been a while since I played a game series that has me wanting more of it. This needs a third installment. I never read any of the comics other than the ones provided in the first game, but i'm even considering that now. Ah to hell with it, i'm playing New Game+.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Zombeer. Very disappointed. Played the first level and then deleted the game of my XMB. Don't buy. Very bad game.


----------



## Onimaru

The Last of us and Metal Gear 4


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I played the first couple of levels of the new Donkey Kong Country game, but I might have to shelve it for a while. I'm fed up with this horrible winter we've been having and I do _not_ need to be playing a game with the subtitle Tropical Freeze to remind me of that.


----------



## bayareaguy

I've been playing Borderlands 2
started Pool Nation
finishing up downloading Kingdoms of Amalur
all on Steam...


----------



## beli mawr

When Vikings Attack on my Vita... it's stupidly fun.


----------



## Raynic781

Still playing Mass Effect 3. I beat it last night, but didn't get the ending I wanted so going to start over! I'm getting the DLC this weekend so that will give me something new to do.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing the new Thief game. 

So far it's not bad. I like roaming around and stealing junk, but man Garrett is not Garrett without the original guy who did his voice! And then there's the sound bug and glitches, and the stupid AI that runs against a wooden box or a wall when trying to chase you lol.

These Taffers aren't very smart.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Just beat Sniper Elite V2(a cold war sequal would be cool). Now I'm gonna pick another game out of my pile of shame.


----------



## Umpalumpa

Tamagotchi....unbelievable...thanks for the pic, very nostalgic


----------



## nullptr

Europa universalis IV


----------



## midnightson

Brogue


----------



## Wirt

just beat outlast


jesus cheeerist


----------



## Kiba

Earth Defense 2025..... Severely underrated series in general. It's like the B-movie that you can't get enough of, but in videogames.


----------



## ThisGirl15

I have still about 20 games to complete right now I'm playing Kingdom Hearts HD 1.5, Skyrim, and Fallout:New Vegas


----------



## AceEmoKid

Silent Hill 3. My sister's dad came to visit yesterday and gave me a couple of his old games he heard me mention before, so I got Shadow of the Colossus and SH3 -- Just in time for the start of spring break. Perfect.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I think Dream Team is going back in its case for now. I'm finding the game surprisingly dull compared to the last games. That Mount Pajamaja dream world stuff kind of wrecked the game for me and I don't feel like playing it anymore after that.

It also managed to ruin the Super Mario Bros. theme for me because of the excessive amount of tutorials to do _anything_ in the game. It's not a bad game, but it's not as fun as the other Mario RPGs.


----------



## Tokztero

Turok Evolution, one of my favorites.


----------



## green9206

NeverWinter and Aura Kingdom.


----------



## Marakunda

I've been playing Monster Hunter Freedom Unite again. This game sucks sometimes, it's actually too hard, to the point where it's just not fun. It's difficulty makes me not want to play it. As if low rank quests weren't hard enough, now I've got to do high rank ones with the *exact* same monsters. No items provided to me, random spawns, and just generally harder monsters, all make me rage after a while.

I have to fight two tigrex's at a time now? **** that man...
I like making weapons and armor, and finding items. But fighting monsters and actually playing the game isn't too fun. It just makes me mad.


----------



## Kascheritt

I'll buy and play The Witcher today. I hope it's awesome as people say.


----------



## midnightson

Man, South Park is looking better than I expected gameplay wise. I might just have to download it tonight.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I'm getting my *** kicked in Bravely Default! What the hell was I thinking trying to play this in hard mode!? :b But I'm crazy and I will prevail!

Just beat Ominas. Great character. :b


----------



## UndreamingAwake

C&C Red Alert 3 on the 360. Normally not a fan of RTS games on a console (LotR BfME 2 comes to mind...) but this I like. Seriously, the music in this game is awesome too.


----------



## Raynic781

Finally did the Mass Effect 3 DLCs and got the ending that I wanted, and now I have no idea what to play next. No joke, the whole Mass Effect trilogy took like 3 months of my life away and now I'm lost  I have to find something else to play, ASAP.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Raynic781 said:


> Finally did the Mass Effect 3 DLCs and got the ending that I wanted, and now I have no idea what to play next. No joke, the whole Mass Effect trilogy took like 3 months of my life away and now I'm lost  I have to find something else to play, ASAP.


Or you could just play it again as a different class/gender with a different alignment and get a different romance, maybe on a higher difficulty.  That's what I did. I played it from normal all the way up to Insanity through all three games, each time making different choices etc.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Played a "little" of Civilization: Revelation—even a simplified version of Civ is a ridiculous time sink . I enjoyed it and it's certainly a good freebie, but I own Civ 5 and 4 and would rather play either of those.


----------



## Raynic781

Metalunatic said:


> Or you could just play it again as a different class/gender with a different alignment and get a different romance, maybe on a higher difficulty.  That's what I did. I played it from normal all the way up to Insanity through all three games, each time making different choices etc.


I probably will make a male renegade character this time since my first character was a female paragon, and I always did want to romance Tali, lol. Yeah another playthrough is a must, but I think I need a break, that game is addictive!


----------



## Marakunda

That second episode of The Walking dead though...
****'s so intense. Can't wait to actually play it myself, one day.

Season 2 is great so far.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Oh my God. I just beat a really tough early, optional boss in Bravely Default through pure force of will. Only took me two tries, but it was luck and good old phoenix downs that got me through the second time. Damn those attacks that ignore defense









This is on hard mode and I'm not grinding either. I love how tactical this game is. But damn is hard mode ever hard.

At least I probably won't have much more trouble with money for the rest of the game now.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Raynic781 said:


> I probably will make a male renegade character this time since my first character was a female paragon, and I always did want to romance Tali, lol. Yeah another playthrough is a must, but I think I need a break, that game is addictive!


You should definitely make a RenShep. My first char was Male Paragade Soldier who romanced Ashley. I think I must have played the entire series four times in a row. Granted, I was completely sick of them after my last run, but at least it cured the Mass Effect fever I was having. Until people wanted me to play the multiplayer that is, lol.


----------



## Kascheritt

So yeah, playing The Witcher. I got cursed by the witch and now I wonder if it was a legit curse :/


----------



## Raynic781

Metalunatic said:


> You should definitely make a RenShep. My first char was Male Paragade Soldier who romanced Ashley. I think I must have played the entire series four times in a row. Granted, I was completely sick of them after my last run, but at least it cured the Mass Effect fever I was having. Until people wanted me to play the multiplayer that is, lol.


I tried out multiplayer once, and I sucked so I never touched it again! I tried to do it solo since I don't like playing with other people and I was destroyed!


----------



## MoonlitMadness

Final Fantasy VI


----------



## MuckyMuck

Demon Souls, in preparation for Dark Souls 2.


----------



## midnightson

Legasista


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

South Park: Stick of Truth:

I've only played it for a couple of hours but damn, funny as hell.


----------



## CEB32

MoonlitMadness said:


> Final Fantasy VI


Good choice, FFvii is too sad for me nowadays

--

Currently i play

Smite
Path of exile
world of tanks

single player games - changes often

Banished

GTR evolution - never changes, been playing it on and off for the last 4+ years, got a wheel and pedal set up and not much beats a sim around nordschleife


----------



## AceEmoKid

Just started Dream Drop Distance (finally found a store that carried it after a couple months of looking) and also replaying Silent Hill 3 with a lower priority of finishing Shadow of the Colossus.


----------



## NVU

Europa Universalis IV and pretty much anything else by Paradox, I love strategies. I want to check out Banished at some point too.


----------



## That Awkward Guy

GTA Online. Just a few more levels then I'll be Rank 100.


----------



## NVU

That Awkward Guy said:


> GTA Online. Just a few more levels then I'll be Rank 100.


Nice! Did they add online heists yet? I'm itching for heists!


----------



## That Awkward Guy

NVU said:


> Nice! Did they add online heists yet? I'm itching for heists!


Me too but they still haven't added them.


----------



## CEB32

I still long for the PC version of GTA5. Rumors have it at june along with the new consoles.

There are only 3 games i would want from console and GTA is 1 of them


----------



## pavane ivy

Kirby's Adventure

I believe I've joined the Kirby fandom now :eyes


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

The story in Bravely Default is pretty boring so far. The characters don't stand out and the events are very standard. I wouldn't mind it so much if they WOULD STOP TALKING!!!

Fortunately, the game itself is excellent and very engaging. This is probably the most fun I've had with an old-school style RPG yet, which is good because many of them coming out today are really boring.

Also playing Mario Kart 7 online again in preparation for Mario Kart 8. I've had some pretty a-hole victories in this game.


----------



## NVU

CEB32 said:


> I still long for the PC version of GTA5. Rumors have it at june along with the new consoles.
> 
> There are only 3 games i would want from console and GTA is 1 of them


GTA is probably the one game at the moment that would persuade me to empty my wallet for a new PS4. Well.. maybe The Order: 1886 too, that looks awesome.

Anyone have any thoughts on the apparent downgrade in graphics for Watchdogs?


----------



## Citrine

The World Ends with You


----------



## AussiePea

South Park: Stick of Truth. So good.


----------



## CEB32

NVU said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the apparent downgrade in graphics for Watchdogs?


I havent read up on it, but games being shown at E3 and other large expos like that typically are being run on a PC instead of a console, this is true sometimes even when the game isnt even being developed for pc.

The simple fact is that unless you are a console fanboi everyone knows consoles are very weak in terms of power and whats available for pc users, this often leads to games being shown at quality they cannot later match due to power requirements and storage sizes.

It is of course equally possible they are hideously over budget and behind schedule and the obvious choice to help both of those problems is to lower the graphical fidelity, this is a common practice, its just most people dont know it.

Im guessing with watchdogs its very apparent as i remember it being a very stunning looking game, but still miles behind what we could have if consoles were not limiting advances, even the new consoles are old hardware(minus the cpu)


----------



## Abyssma

Too bad I can't find any interesting game to play nowadays. waiting for Watch Dogs and the new episode of Wolf Among us to come out


----------



## Scrub-Zero

CEB32 said:


> Path of exile


I logged back in yesterday because of the new patch and found out all my characters got skill resets. I was happy lol.

Now i have to ocd it and figure out new builds for them. The only character i kept the same was my infernal blow block marauder because he's a beast and i use him on maps and so forth.


----------



## CEB32

I usually only bother with the new leagues, ive been playing the game for nearly 4 years on and off now so it lost alot of the initial appeal, still a great game though if you dont get awful desync


----------



## NVU

I still haven't played the second episode of The Walking Dead that came out a few days ago, I'll have to boot that up after work tomorrow.


----------



## Rhaenys

Tales of Symphonia Chronicles (PS3), Bravely Default (3DS), Muramasa Rebirth (VITA) and Diablo 3 (PC). I play sometimes Dragon's Crown for 10 hours on Friday night with a friend hahahaa... I love gaming.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I think I'm going to attempt a Pikmin 3 speedrun. I can get everything on the first level now with practice, but the next one is a different story. I'm going to have to plan this out and divide my squad properly because I'm not sure how I want to tackle it yet.


----------



## Kascheritt

Dark Souls, playing a sorceress. No idea what I'm doing with it QQ


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Borderlands 2 on PC

And also Starbound. I'm about to unlock X sector. This is my hardcore character too so i'm proud of making it all the way there without dying.


----------



## Raynic781

Started up Fire Emblem Awakening again this morning. For a moment I forgot I even had a 3DS until I looked on my bookshelf and saw it. I totally forgot how good this game is, I'm addicted all over again. Let's just hope I don't get distracted like I did last time.


----------



## Kiba

Dark Souls II


----------



## 87wayz

Kiba said:


> Dark Souls II


++ but I'm only past the dragon rider and the last giant.


----------



## BTAG

I've played lots and lots of Titanfall today.


----------



## apx24

Manhunt, it's an old PS2 game but it's really good.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

The Last Of Us: Left Behind... Feeladelphia here I come.


----------



## The Phantom Pain




----------



## The Phantom Pain

Eggshell said:


> ^ *Persona 3 is an amazing game.*
> 
> I'm giving away all of my extra Protean Froakie's on Wonder Trade. So far I've gotten a shiny Skrelp and a bunch of Pokemon with perfect IVs.


Yeah, I have to admit the style was a bit off putting at first with this being my first Persona game and all, but it's got me hooked.

I could see sinking hundreds of hours away on it if I let it which isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Brisby

I'm actually not dedicated to anything at the moment but I recently helped fund Darkest Dungeon on Kickstarter so I can't wait to play that eventually.






A couple hours to go on Kickstarter if you're interested!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1460250988/darkest-dungeon-by-red-hook-studios?ref=live


----------



## WhoDey85

Just finished Sleeping Dogs. I give it two thumbs up.


----------



## nml

the broken sword games. They're great! logical, satisfying puzzles, snappy dialogue and nerdy references to art history. Not sure if I've gotten thicker, but I'm finding the puzzles in the first game much more of a challenge than those in the second though.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

South Park: The Stick of Truth

As an RPG it's pretty light, but competent. As fan service it's top-notch, basically like a long interactive episode of the show.


----------



## Brisby

nml said:


> the broken sword games. They're great! logical, satisfying puzzles, snappy dialogue and nerdy references to art history. Not sure if I've gotten thicker, but I'm finding the puzzles in the first game much more of a challenge than those in the second though.


I've had Shadow of the Templars sitting in my queue forever now. Maybe I should start playing it. I do love a good puzzle game. :yes


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I am playing Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D right now, but I'm a bit stuck on the Shadow Temple. I don't like that temple. It sucks.

I also recently started playing the special worlds of Super Mario 3D Land. Some of those levels are really hard!


----------



## zomgz

Just got Titanfall. Looks to be a fun evening.


----------



## rambo

I only play League of Legends. Best game of all time.


----------



## Monster123

Started playing The Darkness last night on x box. It scared me, I'm such a wuss sometimes!


----------



## Steve French

Finally decided to sit down and play through Majora's Mask. For some reason didn't like it too much when I was younger. The time thing pissed me off, just couldn't grasp it. Also didn't figure out till recently you could play the song of time backwards and slow it down.


----------



## ourwater

iMimic


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Monster123 said:


> Started playing The Darkness last night on x box. It scared me, I'm such a wuss sometimes!


I love that game, definitely one of my favorites. If you haven't played The Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay or Dark Athena (which includes an updated version of Escape from Butcher Bay) I'd highly recommend them, they were made by the same studio as The Darkness.


----------



## Monster123

Inscrutable Banana said:


> I love that game, definitely one of my favorites. If you haven't played The Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay or Dark Athena (which includes an updated version of Escape from Butcher Bay) I'd highly recommend them, they were made by the same studio as The Darkness.


Cool I will look out for them, if I manage to survive this one! :blank


----------



## Tokztero

Fallout New Vegas. Have not finished it since i bought it 4 years ago.


----------



## Glue

Shin Megami Tensei. It finally got an official English translation. It's pretty good so far.

I'll be starting Drakengard soon and probably go for all the endings. Want to beat it before Drakengard 3 is released.

Also been playing Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 multiplayer. I'll never get tired of this game.


----------



## feels

Hearthstone and League of Legends are taking over my life. I'm pretty new to LoL. I've only been practicing on intermediate bots recently. Really diggin' Heimerdinger.


----------



## Ricardomg93

Just got Final Fantasy X/X-2 HD for Vita, never played before since i never had a PS2


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Tried out Dragon's Dogma. Seems alright so far. Didn't get past the village though. NPCs suck, but I like the way they handle exploration. I just love climbing stuff.


----------



## xPaperPlanes

Beyond Two Souls. Man, I LOVE this game.


----------



## BTAG

Titanfall. I've been playing it pretty much non stop since launch.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Steve French said:


> Finally decided to sit down and play through Majora's Mask. For some reason didn't like it too much when I was younger. The time thing pissed me off, just couldn't grasp it. Also didn't figure out till recently you could play the song of time backwards and slow it down.


I hear that Majora's Mask is a very love it or hate it game in the series.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I wish people would stop complaining about the time thing in Majora's Mask. There is no time limit. Going back to the first day only resets miniscule things like the useless items you get to keep. Everything else saves. It's not like time runs out = game over.

Sorry, but it frustrates me when people trash a game over a minor element that's not really an issue to begin with. I'm also a little cranky today.


----------



## Caleb7

Deus Ex: Human Revolution


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Rage.

What kind of piece of **** game is this? Uninstalled.


----------



## HilarityEnsues

MGS V Ground Zeroes. I don't see how this game got such good ratings.


----------



## rambo

feels said:


> Hearthstone and League of Legends are taking over my life. I'm pretty new to LoL. I've only been practicing on intermediate bots recently. Really diggin' Heimerdinger.


hourglass and heim turrents op.


----------



## midnightson

Tried to do a pure sorcery champion covenant run in Dark Souls 2 and broke one of my controllers in rage. I swear this game has so much more cheap BS than the other two.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

I've been working my way through Assassin's Creed 2 over the past week and I'm nearing the end. I'm really late to the party on this one, but it's a pretty enjoyable game. Need to play Brotherhood and AC4 as well at some point, but I believe I'll be skipping Revelations and AC3.


----------



## To22

Scrub-Zero said:


> Rage.
> 
> What kind of piece of **** game is this? Uninstalled.


:lol

You mean the sleeping pill that doubles as a game?


----------



## Yer Blues

Civ 5


----------



## CEB32

playing GTA san andreas, man i forgot how great that game was. saw it on the steam sale and had to get it. Its a bit buggy though on PC


----------



## Wirt

infamous second son


****-balls this game is good. and crazy addicting with all the little side things to do in every district


----------



## Nathan18

As above, inFamous: Second Son. I'm having a lot of fun with the game. The powers are awesome and I love how fluid the movement is. Traversing the city is far better than the last two games. I still miss Cole, though. It's not really the same with Delsin. Playing as an infamous seems out of character for him. It was perfect for Cole. The game is also gorgeous. Super Punch have done a fantastic job on the lighting. The spray paint side missions seem a little pointless, though.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I caved in and bought Diablo 3, even though i told myself i would never buy from Blizzard again(or should i say Blizzactivision?)

Anyway, the game is not as horrid as frustrated fans led me to believe, but it's way too casual and simple compared to D2 and Path of Exile. Good thing i paid only 10$.



Zone said:


> :lol
> 
> You mean the sleeping pill that doubles as a game?


yes 

I never got rid of a game that fast i think, in 30 years of gaming. The girl with the dreds was cute though.


----------



## MindOverMood

South Park: The Stick of Truth


----------



## Kascheritt

Starbound


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Kascheritt said:


> Starbound


Good little game. I haven't had the heart to it play again since my hardcore character died in X-sector. I was careless and got caught in a little cave with a bunch of monster. I never made it out alive lol.


----------



## Raynic781

Dark Souls. I'm getting my butt kicked, but I love it!


----------



## xRoh

Only FFVII on an emulator since I've been having PC problems playing anything more demanding. T~T


----------



## midnightson

Final Fantasy X HD remake. For an HD update the graphics look AMAZING. The remixed music is good so far too. It seems SE put a lot of effort into this one. It's like playing the game for the first time all over again. Probably gonna end up sinking another 300 hours into it lol.


----------



## AussiePea

Dishonoured. So amazingly good.


----------



## Midnightmares

I found my old Nintendo DS from like 7 years ago and decided to buy some games for it 
I'm playing Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass and Pokemon Black & White 2, which are both really fun 
Also playing Starbound and Skyrim (again) on PC.


----------



## JH1983

Final Fantasy Legend II on a Gameboy emulator.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Tomb Raider.

I'm so sorry, Lara. My clumsy fingers get you killed in all sorts of horrible ways.


----------



## lunarc

Restarting Skyrim for the 2303255 time. I keep stopping for too long and then coming back and forgetting what happened :<


----------



## Glue

BioShock Infinite because it's free on Playstation Plus. I haven't played it much, but I can say that it's very pretty, colorful, and alive. There's a lot going on. The controls are good, but the character turns/looks too slow. playing on the highest sensitivity still feels kind of slow.

Going to get Drakengard tomorrow, so I'll probably stop playing BioShock.


----------



## Dreavin

Right now I am playing Final Fantasy X HD. I loved the original game on Playstation 2 and the remake is even better. I love getting to play with the expert sphere grid, it opens up so many options on how to level your characters.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I'm getting back into Bravely Default again after a while of not playing. It's kind of hard to stay motivated to play the game because the story is so generic and forgettable. The voice acting is also pretty bad. I just met that summoner chick and whoever voiced her should do the world a service and find a job that doesn't require her to talk. It wouldn't be a problem for me if the cutscenes weren't so long. The game is still fun, but with all of the new jobs I'm getting, it's hard to tell what roles I should be majoring in.


----------



## mezzoforte

Mass Effect


----------



## Resonance

Dark Souls II


----------



## JustThisGuy

Singularity, Lollipop Chainsaw and Bioshock 2.


----------



## TigerRifle1

Walking Dead season 2 epi 1 and 2.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Finally got around to finishing Assassin's Creed 2—just a tad late to the party on that one. Was going to go for 100% completion but I just can't find it in me to be bothered to collect those feathers despite having done practically everything else in the game. Oh well.

Working my way through South Park: The Stick of Truth now, and trying to think of what I'll tackle after it.


----------



## green9206

Aura Kingdom 
Blacklight retribution
AC Liberations


----------



## shortcake

Tokyo Jungle~

Going to 100% it before moving onto anything else (which is taking a little longer than I thought it would :V)


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Finished South Park: The Stick of Truth last night. The gameplay started to wear a bit thin toward the end, but I enjoyed it overall. It was fun playing an interactive episode of the show while it lasted.


----------



## BillDauterive

Assassin's Creed 4: Freedom Cry


----------



## Junimoon11

I'm playing Twilight princess right now, love it c: but I'm stuck in the city in the sky dungeon. Damn Oocca, I hate them. The layout of this dungeon is so confusing!


----------



## scooby

I've been playing A LOT of Diablo 3 and NBA 2k14.


----------



## JH1983

I guess I'm no longer playing Final Fantasy Legend 2 because there's a glitch in my emulator that restarts the game if you try to use a jukebox and I'd totally forgotten there is a level that requires just that. I'm a bit disappointed.


----------



## igor1701

I'm playing the Fallout series.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Feeling violated after paying $40 for ground zeroes... What a ****ing rip off. 

Miss David Hayter, hate the open world map. So lame. $40 for a demo.


----------



## deuss

Scrub-Zero said:


> Tomb Raider.
> 
> I'm so sorry, Lara. My clumsy fingers get you killed in all sorts of horrible ways.


Everytime on my laptop!


----------



## Yer Blues

Age Of Wonders 3


----------



## Steve French

Been going through Final Fantasy V on a GBA emulator. Game is much better this time around with a good translation. Liking the job system.

Also went and stole Tales of the Abyss yesterday, lost my copy. Decided to give that game another run through. Having played almost all them, still the best in the series for me.

Then I went and decided to buy a new 3DS game, was thinking Super Mario 3D Land, but then had to go with Rune Factory 4.

Three at once might just be hard to juggle.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

deuss said:


> Everytime on my laptop!


I'm playing it on PC too. She only dies when it's those button pressing sequences. It's awkward on a keyboard.


----------



## Raynic781

Started up Fallout New Vegas again.


----------



## shortcake

South Park: The Stick of Truth

I was gonna wait until the price went down some more but I caved in and bought it anyway :V It's pretty fun so far!


----------



## Charmeleon

Thief, it sucks.


----------



## Priapus

the ones with tildes next to them are ones I've not paid much attention to in at least a month
-FE: Awakening (third playthrough)
~Henry Hatsworth (but I've hit a difficult point and haven't truly played it for months
-Shin Megami Tensei IV, but I've lent it to a friend for now
-Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance
~Kingdom Hearts
~Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories
~Persona 3

I really want to play all of these, but school is taking out all of my energy to do things


----------



## JH1983

I just started The Last Remnant earlier tonight.


----------



## Steinerz

Mainly U.R.F. mode on LoL.


----------



## loneliness

The Ledend of Zelda: Wind Waker HD


----------



## Mr snooze

Age of wonders 3. Where is my undead race "-.-


----------



## Mister Spirit

Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams for PC.


----------



## Kascheritt

Lost Planet 2... NOT. Thank you, CAPCOM, for not caring and Windows Live Games for being so ****ty and quiting !


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm currently playing The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds.

Pretty good game so far, but to be honest, I prefer Ocarina of Time. I tend to prefer 3D games to 2D-top down ones though.


----------



## Dunban

The Wind Waker HD


----------



## Estillum

Attempting to play through all the decent nes games, currently on castlevania 3


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I've been in a Mario mood lately, so I'm playing through Super Mario 3D World again. I'm also playing Super Mario Galaxy 2 for the first time ever.


----------



## KelsKels

Thief. I know its gotten lots of hate, but Im having fun working on getting ghost. I mean the story isnt that convincing and after playing Dishonored a few times, the gameplay does seem rather limited.. but Im a sucker for stealth games and I cant find it in me to dislike it.


----------



## LostAndFoun D

pocket scrabble.


----------



## Grog

Dragon age


----------



## Adversid

Torchlight II


----------



## scooby

I bought The Wolf Among Us when it was on sale on Steam and found it very interesting. But now I have to wait for more episodes to be released...


----------



## coniconon

Batman: Arkham Asylum, bought it on Steam when it was on sale like 2 weekends ago. Really fun game


----------



## zomgz

KelsKels said:


> Thief. I know its gotten lots of hate, but Im having fun working on getting ghost. I mean the story isnt that convincing and after playing Dishonored a few times, the gameplay does seem rather limited.. but Im a sucker for stealth games and I cant find it in me to dislike it.


Yeah, I felt the same way. It's still a good game, but the story didn't quite live up to expectations.


----------



## uncertainty

.


----------



## Heartbreaker

Modded the ****ing **** out of oblivion and replaying it for the 214151251th time.. It never gets old. I think I like it even more than Skyrim lol.


----------



## Tokztero

The classic System Shock 2.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Borderalnds 2. So fun.


----------



## AngelClare

Crisis 3 and Metro Last Light. Got a new video card so wanted to try some power hungry games.


----------



## AngelClare

JustThisGuy said:


> Borderalnds 2. So fun.


Yeah it is. I have to get back to it. It was taking up too much time.


----------



## SA go0n

Assassins creed Black Flag on Ps4. Beautiful game. However the series is getting a little played out.


----------



## A51XF

Revisiting GTA5 and playing online more this time. I usually refrain from playing online because I start getting nervous and my hands start shaking too much. I'm trying to overcome that a little bit by joining a crew and doing more online jobs.


----------



## beffa

The Wolf Among Us

trying to catch up with the episodes that are actually out right now but it's a super long game i guess like most Telltale games, i'm also trying to replay the entire Telltale's 'The Walking Dead' before i can play season two of it which i bought the other day with The Wolf Among Us : |


----------



## Estillum

Replaying castlevania one for a larf, also playing Pokemon crystal for the first time.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Final Fantasy VI: The Overleveled Edition. The game's already too easy , so it's going to be fun demolishing everything with no effort whatsoever. :b


----------



## Dunban

Playing Super Mario 3D World now. I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## To22

(earlier) Batman: AO, I really enjoyed my brief playtime with the MP, it's given me some great ideas. I'm very fond of that game's dark atmosphere.

Now, I'm hopping into some more Titanfall. There is much to be learned from identifying with this game. I have been impressed with TFall, but there is something missing, _shall I discover?_


----------



## shortcake

Nothing ATM. Gonna renew my PS+ later on then it's between Hotline Miami and Borderlands 2 :3


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Ep 3 of The Wolf among Us.
Infamous: Second Son


----------



## Kascheritt

Age of Wonders III
Couldn't get past the first mission because I didn't know how to group armies *facepalm*


----------



## Nathan18

Final Fantasy X HD Remaster. It is a wonderful experience. The end game is a huge grind, but I will accomplish the platinum trophy.


----------



## mezzoforte

Nathan18 said:


> Final Fantasy X HD Remaster. It is a wonderful experience. The end game is a huge grind, but I will accomplish the platinum trophy.


Started that last night ^_^ Oh the memories~ :heart


----------



## Marko3

on my old DS .... "Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia"_just plain epic*:yes
*_


----------



## Charmander

Pokemon White; forgot to ever finish it so here goes. :teeth


----------



## green9206

Dragon Age:Origins.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm back in Eve Online.

Spending time playing around with the new mobile tractor beams and the mobile depot. Maybe i'll scan some sites down or jump in on mission runners to troll them a little.


----------



## Baalzebub

I'm playing Bravely Default and I'm almost finished with it. It's really fun.


----------



## anomnomnom

I'm half shuffling:

Diablo3:RoS 
FFX HD Remaster
Bravely Default (well ..I've put it in..I've yet to start it..I'm close!)
Tales of Xillia 

I've overcommitted, juggling jrpg's is a silly thing to do

Oh christ I started Persona 4 the other week too..


----------



## MylesB93

anomnomnom said:


> I'm half shuffling:
> 
> Diablo3:RoS
> *FFX HD Remaster*
> Bravely Default (well ..I've put it in..I've yet to start it..I'm close!)
> Tales of Xillia
> 
> I've overcommitted, juggling jrpg's is a silly thing to do
> 
> Oh christ I started Persona 4 the other week too..


Playing FFX HD aswell. My first time playing, and just saw 'the scene' with Tidus and Yuna... I was covered in goosebumps :clap


----------



## Sprocketjam

I've been playing Infinite Crisis, a DC Comics themed MOBA game. Very similar to LoL. Lots of fun though, the champions feel great to play. These games tend to be stress me out but not this one for some reason.

Anyone interested?


----------



## gamingpup

Sonic adventure 2 battle for PC, WoW & a bunch of VNs...


----------



## Sindelle

I'm playing Kingdoms of Amalur, replaying the Mass Effect series and about to start a play through of Dragon Age 1 &2 in order to have a save file for when Dragon Age Inquisition comes out this fall.


----------



## vivibe

Tales of Phantasia and Final Fantasy V. I try to focus on one game so I finish faster but it's impossible, I always have to shuffle between a few.


----------



## mezzoforte

Just beat Mass Effect ^_^ Going to start the 2nd game tonight


----------



## Poyozo

almost done with outlast. it's fun, but not nearly as frightening as i was told it'd be.
also replaying chrono trigger for the gazillionth time


----------



## Estillum

Beat dark souls for the first time, wondering if I should new game plus or try it again with a different class.


----------



## starsfreak

NHL 13

But it's so difficult it's driving me crazy :0

Can anyone teach me lol


----------



## thecalisthenicsdude

I'm never really playing one game anymore. I keep bouncing between game after game. It's not like when I was kid where I would only get games for my bday and Christmas and the occasional treat from my parents. Back then I finish every game I got because I had no choice. Now tho I have so many options that I start playing one game for 2 hours get bored and start playing another game. I hardly ever finish games anymore simply because i have so many options that i jump from game to game never finishing the one before. It's really saddening that i get bored of a single game so fast now.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Eggshell said:


> Braid has some good puzzles and platforming. 8/10


I bought that during the flash sale, too. Also got Jurassic Park, Red Faction and Red Faction 2.


----------



## Animekid

Gonna be playing Dark Souls and Steins;gate!


----------



## zookeeper

I'm trying to play State of Decay, but it's started crashing on me. So I'll play KOTOR instead.


----------



## overthinkingit

I jump around between Diablo 3, path of exile, hearthstone, and the just released Dark Souls 2.


----------



## overthinkingit

anomnomnom said:


> I'm half shuffling:
> 
> Diablo3:RoS
> FFX HD Remaster
> Bravely Default (well ..I've put it in..I've yet to start it..I'm close!)
> Tales of Xillia
> 
> I've overcommitted, juggling jrpg's is a silly thing to do
> 
> Oh christ I started Persona 4 the other week too..


I was really addicted to FFX back when it first came out. The remastered edition must be pretty cool to play.


----------



## mezzoforte

Mass Effect 2. 
Trying to decide who to pair female Shepard with!


----------



## scooby

Just downloaded Dark Souls 2. I have no idea what I'm in for.


----------



## xRoh

mezzoforte said:


> Mass Effect 2.
> Trying to decide who to pair female Shepard with!


Garrus! Or Thane.


----------



## lunarc

Just finished Battlefield 3. Dope.


----------



## nopenopenope

Back & forth between Hearthstone, Diablo III, FFIX (on PS Vita!) and WoW lately. Would really like to play through all of the Assassin's Creed games but I should probably slim down that list of currents first =P


----------



## Fat Man

I'm playing the demo to Mario golf on 3DS right now. Surprisingly its really fun.


----------



## shortcake

Borderlands 2

I'm rubbish at it so far and almost die every 2 minutes, but hey-ho :V


----------



## steviejb

I've been playing a lot of Tribes: Ascend since I got home. Love that damn game. Thankfully it's replaced Battlefield 4, that piece of **** just made me angry.....


----------



## feels

I downloaded Yoshi's Island through the Nintendo eShop on the WiiU. I was so psyched to play it again, but then I realized that they've changed and added sounds. Why? :wife This nearly makes it unplayable for me, which probably seems ridiculous, but the sounds are so important. I originally had a copy for the SNES, but it was stolen from me. Along with the SNES. 
Anyway, it was just pretty disappointing.


----------



## Arbre

feels said:


> I downloaded Yoshi's Island through the Nintendo eShop on the WiiU. I was so psyched to play it again, but then I realized that they've changed and added sounds. Why? :wife This nearly makes it unplayable for me, which probably seems ridiculous, but the sounds are so important. I originally had a copy for the SNES, but it was stolen from me. Along with the SNES.
> Anyway, it was just pretty disappointing.


Do you know of the level with the messed up graphics too? There was one level that used Mode 7 I think, it looks terrible in the GBA version. It's not all bad though, the GBA version has more content. It has extra levels.


----------



## Chaotic Nerd

I was enjoying the hell out of Assassins Creed 4: Black Flag, till I got stuck on this one part. Taking a break so I don't get burnt out on it.


----------



## feels

Eggshell said:


> Do you know of the level with the messed up graphics too? There was one level that used Mode 7 I think, it looks terrible in the GBA version. It's not all bad though, the GBA version has more content. It has extra levels.


Oh! So that's why it's different from the SNES version. I wasn't even aware that there was a GBA version of the game, or that it was the one I was buying. :b Man, it really is a bit inferior. But, the extra levels do sound nice and it's still enjoyable. Just different, and not nostalgic like I was hoping.


----------



## To22

Gears of War: Judgment, unfortunately. It'd be nice to have something more enjoyable to play online right now. I rented TTT2 and SFxT, but I can't play either online due to a pay wall and a damaged disc :/ I bought a 10$ MS Card from Gamestop in order to bypass TTT2's pay wall, but Gamestop's service has been unexpectedly unexceptional. Rather than receiving my MS Card dowload code immediately after purchase (like with Amazon), I waited 24 hours for an e-mail filled with instructions for verification. Poor Gamestop, and their terrible process :no

...I can only blame myself. If I had just chosen Amazon or wired the money into the appropriate PayPal account... I'd be having fun right now  I'm stuck with booty GoWJ, because it's the best I can do at the moment.


----------



## anomnomnom

The JRPG's went out the window

It's Dark Souls 2 time, my body is ready and so are my Alt + F4 keys


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I tried out Crysis 2 a while back, but I quit playing because it's a pretty boring game. Pretty game, but boring game. 

Right now I'm playing Shin Megami Tensei: Strange Journey. There's too much text in the first half hour, but the game seems fun so far. I might get back into Nocturne as well.


----------



## JustThisGuy

God of War: Chains of Olympus HD. And either Splatterhouse (PS3) or Bionic Commando (PS3) next.


----------



## Ineko

resubbed into WoW again, ordered the preorder for WoD. 
Hope to play child of light when it comes out later this month


----------



## BillDauterive

Recently beat Batman: Arkham Origins and its SP DLC, Cold Cold Heart. 

Now I'm playing Sleeping Dogs for the first time.


----------



## Kascheritt

Dark Souls 2, just covered first couple areas, it's fun so far. Rolling a faith character, since I never tried it in the first game. Praise the Sun!


----------



## mezzoforte

Dragon Age


----------



## shirshu

I've been playing GTA V, and Last of Us


----------



## feels

Prison Architect 66% off on steam. :yay This is gonna take up the rest of my day.


----------



## Natsumachi

Disgaea: Afternoon of Darkness (PSP) ~ I'm getting addicted to this series...I have Disgaea 4 on PS3 too.

Also working on Tales of Symphonia Chronicles (HD) and Final Fantasy X/X2 HD on PS3.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Kingdom Hearts 1.5, Chain of Memories HD, 358/2 Days.


----------



## To22

Splinter Cell: Blacklist. After beating Hitman Absolution on Purist, and Halo 4 on Legendary, SC:B on Perfectionist seems like a breeze. I should really stop going straight to the hardest difficulty on games. A large majority of games are not both fun and challenging. Luckily, I rented AC: Black flag to counteract any frustrations I may find.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I'm trying out Persona 3. I'm only a few hours in, but I have to be honest, the game leaves a pretty horrible first impression. The story has been typical anime nonsense so far and the music is awful. Everyone else seems to think differently than me and that's fine, but I really do find that the music is unbearable to listen to sometimes. Fortunately the battle system seems pretty fun and the music for it is decent. I've heard the game is excessively long though, so I don't know if I'll end up sticking with it the whole way through. I'm a little overwhelmed by all of the other mechanics.

Oh well, time for bed.


----------



## coniconon

Yu-Gi-Oh! GX Duel Academy for GBA. I'm playing it on my iPad with GBA4iOS emulator


----------



## changeme77

coniconon said:


> Yu-Gi-Oh! GX Duel Academy for GBA. I'm playing it on my iPad with GBA4iOS emulator


There's emulators for the iPad? Wow, never knew that.


----------



## Raynic781

Started up Fallout 3 again because I completely forgot about the DLC Operation: Anchorage. I've had this game for a long time and never started this DLC until earlier this week.


----------



## lunarc

Skyrim. I really need to finish an Elder Scrolls games. I stop playing for a long time and then I make a new character :l.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Soul Calibur V and Child of Light once they've downloaded.


----------



## Steve French

Just downloaded Shin Megami Tensei - Devil Summoner: Raidou Kuzunoha vs. the Soulless Army off the PSN. Pretty decent, though I wouldn't have minded voice acting and the Etrian Odyssey-esque random battle system annoys me though. Does not suit an action-RPG.


----------



## Tokztero

Crysis Warhead.


----------



## Bokk

Replaying Mass Effect 3.


----------



## bewilderedminerals

DMC3 (as always), Killer is Dead, Metal Gear Rising.

I need to diversify tbh


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I think I'll shelve Persona 3 for a little while. I like the game, but I'm finding this whole social link system makes the game feel like an annoying grind. The character development is interesting, for some of the characters at least, but being forced to manage it along with personal statistics, on top of having to climb this repetitive dungeon, isn't really doing it for me. 

Maybe I'll move onto Etrian Odyssey 4 or finish Strange Journey instead.


----------



## Ally

Currently playing New Super Mario Bros. U :clap


----------



## Aeturnus

On the Wii U: I've been jumping around between Warriors Orochi 3 Hyper, Mario 3 and Pure Chess

360: Fall Out 3

PC: Majestic Chess.


----------



## lintu

Age of Empires/Rise of Rome


----------



## zookeeper

Shadowrun Returns


----------



## JustThisGuy

bewilderedminerals said:


> DMC3 (as always), Killer is Dead, Metal Gear Rising.
> 
> I need to diversify tbh


I just downloaded the Devil May Cry HD Collection. Playing through the first one as we speak. I'm rusty, but I beat it on Dante Must Die! mode a long time ago, and I think I can do it again. Platinum, here I come!


----------



## To22

Just beat AC4: BF, it was great (despite having a few hiccups on the Xbox 360). I loved the characters, especially the protagonist. The ending made me cry... hands down the best AC that I've played. 

I'll be on to finishing up Blacklist later tonight. So far, Blacklist has been enjoyable as well. I can sense many elements similar to those found in Mass Effect, Rainbow Six, Hitman, and more. The familiar aspects make this game much better than Conviction.


----------



## jerome08

Final Fantasy 7 and Tales of Symphonia


----------



## mezzoforte

Diablo 3 demo


----------



## To22

The talking to myself game... Single Player only.


----------



## Marko3

dirt 3 on xbox.., dem cars...


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

The Darkness



Zone said:


> The talking to myself game... Single Player only.


That must be an exclusive.


----------



## BillDauterive

I just beat Sleeping Dogs and the two DLC expansions. Thinking of starting up Far Cry 3 now.
I'm working through my backlog baby! Not like I have anything else going for me in this life.


----------



## Marko3

modern warfare 3 on xbox...


----------



## To22

The Amazing Spiderman 2...

why did I rent this game? It's bad, in a bad way.

I played Brink for a while after getting bored with Spidey, up until it required 5+ minutes to load a jacket :sigh Brink has disappointed me again.



GOURANGA said:


> That must be an exclusive.


:lol


----------



## Benjo the apathetic

Project zero 2 for the third time and tony hawk 2. Todays games have gone downhill for true 90s gamers. But there are fantastic games in this generation also such as batman arkham franchise assassins creeds and red dead redemption. And then ps4 and xboxone come along and completely kill gaming. The originality has gone so I'm sticking to old games from last gen and earlier.


----------



## mezzoforte

Kingdom Hearts HD 1.5 Remix, and going to play FFX HD Remaster later today.


----------



## Aeturnus

I've been playing Mario Kart Wii to prepare myself for the release of Mario Kart 8.

I've also been playing Majestic Chess. If you enjoy adventure/puzzle games and chess, I recommend checking out the game. You can get it pretty cheap on Amazon.


----------



## midnightson

Lone Survivor. It's like Jasper Byrne (whoever the **** this loser is) wanted to ripoff Silent Hill 2 and make it worse in every single way. Maybe it picks up after you leave the apartment, if I can suffer anymore of this garbage to get that far.


----------



## Martimnp

I'm playing Fire Emblem: Awakening for the 3DS and although I have played previous titles, this is my favourite.


----------



## Marko3

still COD modern warfare 3 on xbox


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

The Darkness... Should be a little more than halfway through by now.


----------



## tobi08

Wildstar open beta. Really colourful game :clap


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

The Darkness 2: Electric Boogaloo


----------



## gow1993

Plant vs zombie 2


----------



## Raynic781

Started up Dark Souls 2 yesterday. Absolutely loving it so far. I've died more from falling off of cliffs and narrow pathways than I have from enemies and bosses!


----------



## mezzoforte

^
You're brave. I'm scared of trying the Dark Souls games because of how hard I've heard they are. :b


I'm playing Skyrim right now, and plan on playing FFX later.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Eggshell said:


> I have $11 leftover on PSN and I'm not sure what I should get.
> 
> Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne
> Mega Man 9
> Castlevania Chronicles
> The Walking Dead Season 2
> Jet Set Radio
> 
> Maybe one of those.


Which one interests you most? I'd personally recommend Nocturne since for the money you're paying, you definitely get a ton of value. Let's just say it's kind of like Pokémon, only more complicated and far more difficult.


----------



## Cheesecake

Asleep Dogs


----------



## Raynic781

mezzoforte said:


> ^
> You're brave. I'm scared of trying the Dark Souls games because of how hard I've heard they are. :b
> 
> I'm playing Skyrim right now, and plan on playing FFX later.


The first one made me rage quit so many times, but the second one isn't too bad! You should rent it and try it out!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Eggshell said:


> I already have a million Mega Man and Castlevania games so I'm most interested in Nocturne. I'm just worried I won't like the difficulty and recruiting demons mechanic. The game might not be for me, but maybe I should just try it.


I haven't beaten Nocturne, but I did play it for a few hours. I just got caught up with other things. I did play SMT IV all the way through and while it is a challenging game, especially in the beginning, I don't think it's that difficult. It's just a game that demands patience and strategy. My experience with Nocturne was pretty much the same. I know you said you only played the Persona games, but I heard that most people think SMT's method of negotiating is much better compared to Persona 2's. It's not a game that everybody can get into because you have to do a lot of experimenting to create a party that can cover certain weaknesses. The actual gameplay isn't too different from Persona 3 and 4. It's pretty similar, except that you're working with demons with their own strengths and weaknesses instead of fixed party members. It is like Pokémon, but not as straightforward.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Just finished The Darkness & Darkness 2, now I'm contemplating on which game to play next. Trying to trim my pile of shame a little before I completely stop using my xbox 360... So, I'm deciding between Dead Rising 2, Persona 4 Arena(thinking of selling it and picking up a PS3 copy instead) and Singularity.


----------



## Fat Man

I'm playing Bravely Default and I'm loving it so far!


----------



## bewilderedminerals

Bayonetta and DMC4!


----------



## AceEmoKid

ffxii.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Eggshell said:


> I did buy Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne and so far I'm 5 hours into and loving it. I've read a lot that the game is difficult, much harder than the Persona games. So far I haven't been close to death and it has been fairly easy. It must get harder later. Persona 3 and 4 started off more difficult than this.


Wait until you hit the "wall." There's a certain boss very early on that does some unfair things in combat. It's not extremely difficult, but it does require some strategy to beat.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Wolfenstein (PS3). It's really fun. The online is almost dead, but again, it's really fun. Needs more recognition. Especially for such an early PS3 release. 

Makes me want to get The New Order, but it's expensive. Might let my bro get it and I'll borrow it from him.


----------



## SHYartist13

New Super Mario Bros. for the original Wii console.


----------



## To22

:sigh I'm playing Dust on Hardcore difficulty and after all this grinding, dying, and frustration.. I finally get to a good spot... and then my game crashes :bah Here we go again...


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

I'm thinking of finally giving Fallout 3 and Fallout New Vegas a go... but they both look sooooo time consuming.


----------



## Tokztero

GOURANGA said:


> I'm thinking of finally giving Fallout 3 and Fallout New Vegas a go... but they both look sooooo time consuming.


Go for it man, you will enjoy every minute.


----------



## ConfusedBear

Currently playing The Witcher 2. Great game, if you don't mind being lost once in a while.


----------



## MrBlack

Just bought DayZ. Hopefully I won't rgret this :idea


----------



## Arbre

I started playing Borderlands 2 co-op with my girlfriend. The second one seems better than the first but I still find the games boring. After questing for a bit my girlfriend had to do inventory stuff. She was putting skill points in stuff, dropping useless items, etc. I kept on exploring and got into a boss fight. Right when she was in the middle of doing stuff it automatically exited her out of the menu and put her into the boss fight with me. She made the angriest growl at me.


----------



## Charmander

Walking Dead Season 2 episode 3


----------



## Scrub-Zero

GOURANGA said:


> I'm thinking of finally giving Fallout 3 and Fallout New Vegas a go... but they both look sooooo time consuming.


There's a bunch of graphic enhancing mods for those games. I suggest you get them. You might as well enjoy the best eye candy experience possible while you play. The game will still be vanilla, but look better than ever.


----------



## anomnomnom

Dark Souls 2 finished, bit too easy!

Sort of moved onto Wildstar now while its in beta, got roped into buying it but I'm not sure when I can actually be bothered to play an MMO these days!


----------



## Dunban

Started Assassin's Creed 4 a week ago. I'm totally addicted to it.


----------



## Glue

School Idol Festival on iPhone. It's pretty neat


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I tried out the Army Man games on the N64 due to complete boredom. Why did I like these games as a kid? :b I don't think I've seen any other games with frame rates this shoddy. The general gameplay is mediocre too.


----------



## midnightson

Kingdoms of Amalur

I remember playing the demo a long time ago but never picked it up. It's easy but fun. A nice game to relax with. I still hate the WoW style art and the story is boring, cliche high fantasy but whatever.


----------



## Fonts

Lego Marvel Heroes . Sucker for the lego games!


----------



## coniconon

Fallout: New Vegas  Really good!


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

coniconon said:


> Fallout: New Vegas  Really good!


I just started Fallout 3 last night ^.^

*TUNNEL SNAKES RULE!*


----------



## coniconon

^I wanna play Fallout 3 too, actually my plan is to finish New Vegas and buy Fallout 3 lol... Do you use Win7? I've read about the optimization problem but it doesn't seem like a big issue :0


----------



## Charmeleon

Skyrim and Fallout 3 after like a year long hiatus, I have no idea what I'm doing xD


----------



## Kascheritt

Dark Souls 2, I keep deleting my characters when I reach Drangleic Castle lol

Thinking if I should get Wild Star and I just missed open beta ;d I still have DS2 and Child of Light to finish.


----------



## Estillum

Just finished The Cat Lady. Nearly gave me massive panic attack, but I really enjoyed it. I Feel like there's something really important I need to be taking away from it but I've yet to fully digest what just happened..


----------



## Lonely Warrior

Panzer Corps, I love World War II history and strategy games.


----------



## mezzoforte

Dunban said:


> Started Assassin's Creed 4 a week ago. I'm totally addicted to it.


I still need to finish that lol. I've been distracted by Mass Effect. D:


----------



## scooby

Playing Transistor. Loved Bastion so I bought this. It has great music so far.


----------



## Raynic781

coniconon said:


> ^I wanna play Fallout 3 too, actually my plan is to finish New Vegas and buy Fallout 3 lol... Do you use Win7? I've read about the optimization problem but it doesn't seem like a big issue :0


I have Win7 and I couldn't get Fallout 3 to work at all. It would freeze at the very beginning of the first cutscene. I actually had to play it on my mom's desktop which has Vista. I have it on the PS3 as well which is what I mainly play it on. So yeah, it was a big issue for me.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Eggshell said:


> I was grinding in Persona 3 FES for a while and then I accidentally hit the power button on my PS3.
> 
> This kind of reminds me when I tried to play Perfect Dark recently. I told my friend it was an awesome multiplayer game that I played all the time when I was younger. I don't care about things like framerate and resolution but it was pretty bad when the framerate was probably dropping to 10-15 frames per second. We both found controlling your character with one joystick disorienting too.


It does stutter a lot on the N64, but I'm used to it. It did get remade for the Xbox 360 and I think the framerate is a lot smoother with more up-to-date controls. I never played it though.

Regardless of how bad Perfect Dark's framerate was, it's not nearly as bad as what I put up with in the Army Men games. They're borderline unplayable because of it.


----------



## Drudo

I play World of Warcraft, helps alot


----------



## Gareth Timms

Alpha Centauri and Tropico 4.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

21 hours, 14 minutes and 33 seconds into Fallout 3! It's actually pretty good! The hype was true! Though, I'm playing it on my Xbox 360, but I don't mind not being able to use the graphics mods. These graphics hold up. My only complaint is the frame rate spontaneously crapping itself every now and then. I also have New Vegas for 360 but I'm considering waiting till my pc is ready and getting it off of steam.


----------



## coniconon

Raynic781 said:


> I have Win7 and I couldn't get Fallout 3 to work at all. It would freeze at the very beginning of the first cutscene. I actually had to play it on my mom's desktop which has Vista. I have it on the PS3 as well which is what I mainly play it on. So yeah, it was a big issue for me.


Dang i was having hope until now haha, oh well. Thanks for the information!


----------



## jap

Just finished Whistleblower DLC and Trine with some SAS friends. Gonna start playing The Last Of Us again. O_O


----------



## midnightson

Shadow Tower

I hope I have the patience to beat this without turning to a guide.


----------



## Raynic781

coniconon said:


> Dang i was having hope until now haha, oh well. Thanks for the information!


No problem! There were videos on YouTube that showed different ways on how to get it to work, but I tried everything. But, I'm also not too good with doing stuff like that, so maybe it was just me.


----------



## Charmander

Hitman: Blood Money. Really enjoying it this time round for some reason.


----------



## Farcical Dreamer

ys memories of celceta


----------



## mezzoforte

Thinking of trying Indigo Prophecy finally.


----------



## DannyBoy64

Estillum said:


> Just finished The Cat Lady. Nearly gave me massive panic attack, but I really enjoyed it. I Feel like there's something really important I need to be taking away from it but I've yet to fully digest what just happened..


 I also have The Cat Lady too. It is a really awesome game and I am not into horror games. Maybe I was to suggest playing it through again? It usually works for me.


----------



## DannyBoy64

Well other than The Cat Lady, I have been playing Just Cause 2, Charlie Murder, Super Street Fighter IV, and Resident Evil 6 (I know lol).


----------



## zookeeper

Always Sometimes Monsters.


----------



## Defilon

Zelda II : the adventure of link


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Finished Fallout 3 last night... I might go through Singularity next.


----------



## Steinerz

WoW.










On a vanilla private server. I'm addicted. Been playing for a little over 2 weeks now? Leveled up 3 lvl 60s in the time.


----------



## anomnomnom

^

I do rather miss vanilla WoW...

I've personally just bought Wildstar but now I'm considering getting Mario Kart 8...need to find a use for this Wii U..

Playing Dungeon Defenders/Mario Kart 7 atm, not exactly helping me getting through this backlog of RPGs I've got!


----------



## IceyDragon

I've been playing L. A. Noire which has me hooked, really struggling for a perfect run though xD


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

IceyDragon said:


> I've been playing L. A. Noire which has me hooked, really struggling for a perfect run though xD


I'm debating whether to get the complete edition of L.A. Noire or this 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009K...33fad7f5&qid=1401064961&sr=8-1#ref=mp_s_a_1_1

Off topic, I just got a free copy of Watch Dogs with the GPU I ordered ^.^


----------



## Schmosby

Steiner of Thule said:


> WoW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a vanilla private server. I'm addicted. Been playing for a little over 2 weeks now? Leveled up 3 lvl 60s in the time.


What server are you using? Is it any good?


----------



## Steinerz

Schmosby said:


> What server are you using? Is it any good?


It's uh pretty decent I think. I've gotten to run a full Molten Core and Zul'Gurub with a full raid. Also did some PvP but I tend to lag. The servers are based in Europe so I think maybe I get lag from that or. I dunno. I am in the US so my ping tends to be higher I think. I usually get around 120-140 ms. I think maybe my internet just isn't that good. I use wifi.

http://www.vanillagaming.org/

There are some bugs but that is to be expected with private servers. Overall pretty fun.


----------



## Mister Spirit

Playing a bunch of games on my used PSP.

Final Fantasy VII
Persona 3
Street Fighter Alpha 3 Max
Ridge Racer


----------



## Robleye

Been feeling nostalgic so Pokemon.. heck yeah


----------



## coniconon

Super Mario 3D Land <3


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Max Payne 3 multiplayer. It's been awhile, but I still got it


----------



## Charmeleon

I Redboxed South Park The Stick of Truth for PS3 on Friday, been playing it since, good stuff lol.


----------



## Charmander

COD mw2. Lol don't judge. Felt like playing some old games.


----------



## 87wayz

GOURANGA said:


> Max Payne 3 multiplayer. It's been awhile, but I still got it


I've been playing the story again. I really enjoyed it even though it barely made sense as a narrative. I can relate to Max and his addictions and self destructive ways. And I like putting bullets in things in slow motion too.


----------



## coniconon

Eggshell said:


> It was hard to go back and play this after playing 3D World. I can't really play it now anyway because my save file was somehow deleted after I got all of the star coins in the first 8 worlds. I didn't delete it and no one else uses my 3DS. Did you know if you collect all of the star coins and hit the top of the flag pole in every level you unlock another 8 worlds? For a handheld Mario game 3D Land has quite a bit of content.


No i haven't collected them yet, i'm actually on World 5 D:!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Mercenaries, RE6. This mode is really fun, but it get's _really_ ****ing hard sometimes. I know how to do a 150 combo now, but it's still not easy.

I hope they bring mercenaries back for the next game. It's always been one of my favourite parts of Resident Evil.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

87wayz said:


> I've been playing the story again. I really enjoyed it even though it barely made sense as a narrative. I can relate to Max and his addictions and self destructive ways. And I like putting bullets in things in slow motion too.


I've been the story about 3 times but stopped after the last. I collected all the golden guns parts and the very next day my game save disappeared :/

I absolutely enjoy the multiplayer though


----------



## Thedood

^ What a coincidence that the last poster has a Mr. Saturn avatar!

I'm currently playing Mother 3, again.

What a great ****ing game.


----------



## Fat Man

I'm about to play Mario Kart 8, I'm just waiting for it to install. Man I'm so excited, I was going to get a hard copy of the game but I couldn't wait any longer.



Thedood said:


> ^ What a coincidence that the last poster has a Mr. Saturn avatar!
> 
> I'm currently playing Mother 3, again.
> 
> What a great ****ing game.


It is a great ****ing game . Mother 3 has one of my favorite stories of any RPG. I love how dark the plot can get while still being quirky and lighthearted at times.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Distant worlds: Shadow


----------



## jap

Dust: An Elysian Tale. It was on sale. lol and The Wolf Among Us Episode 4. It was released yesterday, i think.


----------



## Cyclonic

WoW, though I only seem to log on for raid nights at this point (in a top 50 US guild)

Diablo 3, bought the expansion a while back and have been playing regularly ever since, adventure mode/rifts make it easy to jump in and out

Battlefield 4, this game is ****ing garbage piece of bull****, I hate it and it makes me angry...but I continue playing it for some reason


----------



## tokkitoria

Catherine, Animal Crossing New Leaf & Pokemon Y ^^ I can never play just one at a time.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I may try out Mario Kart 8 later. I'm just not really in the mood to play video games right now.


----------



## Glue

Drakengard 3. Been stuck on the final boss for a week. ****.

Still playing Love Live! School Idol Festival. Rank 29. The "Sweet Holiday" event should be starting in a couple of minutes (I hope!).
Edit: It started!


----------



## Ally

Mario Kart 8 :clap


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Eggshell said:


> You guys know about the Mario Kart 8 deal, right? If you register it on Club Nintendo you can download Wind Waker HD, New Super Mario Bros. U or Pikmin 3 for free.
> 
> I've wanted Catherine for years but never did get it.


Yup. I'm getting Mario U. I have all the other games already.


----------



## Dunban

Mario Kart 8! It's so awesome!


----------



## Mousey9

Im about 3/4 through beyond two souls, it's as great as I thought it'd be. I'm glad I waited until I got it for 20 because like other Quantic Dream games, it's not one that I'd want to play again.


----------



## Fat Man

Eggshell said:


> You guys know about the Mario Kart 8 deal, right? If you register it on Club Nintendo you can download Wind Waker HD, New Super Mario Bros. U or Pikmin 3 for free.


Yeah, I got Pikmin 3. I already own NSMBU and I don't have much interest in the HD remake of Wind Waker atm.



CrimsonTrigger said:


> I may try out Mario Kart 8 later. I'm just not really in the mood to play video games right now.





Ally said:


> Mario Kart 8 :clap





Dunban said:


> Mario Kart 8! It's so awesome!


Maybe we should all play together sometime? I don't know, just a thought


----------



## Sgt Pepper

Plants vs Zombies: Garden Warfare! The only shooter for me!


----------



## x Faceless x

I'm working on Infamous Second Son right now. Trying to beat it fast so I can get Watch Dogs.


----------



## feels

Gettin' my *** kicked in Mario Kart 8. Pretty psyched about the new Rainbow Road. Also, Koopalings, ah! :yay


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Mario Kart 8


----------



## Tabris

Cerberus said:


> Wolfenstein: The New Order
> 
> So far, I'm liking the old school feel of the game, the guns are fun to shoot, the melee kills are wonderfully violent, I like shooting Nazis again, and the character development and story are entertaining (sometimes in an unintended way). This game makes killing Nazis a lot of fun.
> 
> What I don't like is the atrocious amount of pop-in. This same thing happened with Rage. I don't see the point in using some new texturing technique when the result is watching things right in front of me take 5 seconds to render to HD. That any developer thinks this amount of pop in is acceptable is insulting. They take the time to design these level, animate characters, etc., only to throw much of that away with so much blurry low res garbage that's constantly on the screen.
> 
> Developers who can't be bothered to optimize their games for some system should lower the price for those games on those systems. I'm glad I just rented this game for the PS3. I don't want to pay $60 for a game this poorly optimized.


I was thinking of getting that, but I'm uncertain. Looks fun though.


----------



## Fat Man

Kirby Triple Deluxe... and soon after Mario Kart 8


----------



## mezzoforte

Dead Space 3


----------



## zomgz

Among The Sleep. Not all that scary but VERY creepy.


----------



## Charmander

Amazing Spider-Man


----------



## Kascheritt

WildStar


----------



## A51XF

Fallout New Vegas


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Singularity


----------



## Hummingbird13

League of Legends. Currently waiting for a 5th guy to go jungle, but it's taking ages. Been in queue for 20 minutes.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

It's my first day of gaming on a PC(my build is finally done) So I'm going through my steam library. Played some Max Payne 3 multiplayer, which means I've played that game on Xbox 360, PS3 and now PC! Now I'm trying out the first Sniper Elite Nazi Zombies


----------



## Charmander

Heavy Rain. First time playing it, and I have to say I was getting a bit frustrated to begin with because I'm not used to having to play things with a motion sensor.


----------



## starsfreak

F1 2013 on Xbox

Anyone else playing it? Coop Championship with someone would be cool. So lonely...


----------



## Fat Man

The demo to Ace Attorney Dual Destinies. I've never played an Ace Attorney game before and from what I've played so far, I really like it.


----------



## Fat Man

I've been playing Tomodachi LIfe all day and I most say it really passed my expectations. At first I was really skeptical about purchasing the game, I like the concept and all but I was afraid it wouldn't keep my interest and I was unsure if I wanted to dish out 35 bucks for a game like this, plus the commercials made it seem like some thing I won't be interested in at all. Ultimately, I took a chance and brought it and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## midnightson

Dragon Age: Origins. I've always heard good things about this game so I got it cheap. 

And now I'm wondering what the hell was wrong with all the people who praised it. Admittedly I've only played for around four hours, but from what I've seen it's like the retarded, deformed ******* child of Baldur's Gate. Seriously, it's like someone tried to remake BG for the modern era and purposefully dumbed down every aspect of it. What the hell Bioware.


----------



## zookeeper

Unfortunately, I'm playing Homework 2: The Dark Paper. While it's incredibly lifelike with realistic keystrokes and well-rendered letters, it's so goddamn booooooring. I'm hoping that the achievements will be worth it though.


----------



## T Studdly

Dark Souls 1

It's fun and I like the combat but it's hard as f***!


----------



## EternalTime

Hotline Miami.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Metal Slug 3


----------



## Glue

Pretty much only Love Live! School Idol Festival at this point. 14 hours left in the Sweet Holiday event. Must. Not. Sleep.


----------



## zookeeper

I'm a grown-*** man (nominally, anyway) with a full-time job and my own place to live...

So why can't I stop playing Disco Zoo? WHYYYY???


----------



## BillDauterive

I just finished Sniper Elite V2, got it for free on Steam when they were giving it away for one day. Mediocre game, but can't beat the price of free.

Now I am thinking of what game next to play in my MASSIVE backlog. :/

I can't wait for GTA5 to hit the PC this Fall though!


----------



## midnightson

Playing Xenogears again for the first time in...ten years? Has it really been that long? o_o


----------



## Marakunda

Dark souls 2 and Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate.

Dark souls 2 has better atmosphere than the first game imo. And Monster Hunter is a great game to just chill to. Such good games.


----------



## Steve French

Just bought Tales of Xillia the other day. Pretty enjoyable so far. Probably the best combat of the series, definitely the best graphically, not that graphics are a big draw for me. 

Sure wouldn't mind a better story, characters, the cuteness ramped down a bit though(the constant use of "spirits" that need rescuing to draw out the plot and the weak villians have irritated me for several installments in this series). But I am damn thankful I haven't heard too many mentions of "protecting" and "friendship" just yet.

And damn, Milla's voice irks me to no end. Who thought it would be a good idea for this character to sound like a 40 year old alcoholic immigrant with a lisp?

Okay, I guess you didn't want a novel, just the title.


----------



## Sindelle

World of Warcraft


----------



## knightofdespair

Sindelle said:


> World of Warcraft


Ew

I quit when they mashed my petite sexy server up with that ugly beast named Uther. Timeless isle was a complete mess and I got sick of it taking me 3 hours to do dailies, no reason to pay them to stand around so I quit.

Path of exile is my latest game, but I've kind of hit a burnout point on that since at some point you end up endlessly farming for loot and it isn't ever any good.

Chronotrigger is also being played for the 5th or 6th time.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

knightofdespair said:


> Path of exile is my latest game, but I've kind of hit a burnout point on that since at some point you end up endlessly farming for loot and it isn't ever any good.


I'm also farming a lot on my summoner and i rarely get good loot, even with 250 iir and 80iiq. Though today i got a super nice bone rapier. But how will i sell that in trade chat among all the trade bots?

This game pisses me off sometimes.


----------



## knightofdespair

Scrub-Zero said:


> I'm also farming a lot on my summoner and i rarely get good loot, even with 250 iir and 80iiq. Though today i got a super nice bone rapier. But how will i sell that in trade chat among all the trade bots?
> 
> This game pisses me off sometimes.


I just started and they quit dropping IIQ gems, I was trying to build kind of a sword and board tank build but I'm kind of stuck now where I need about 25 more passive points to get where I want to be and my gear hasn't been improved since level 45 or so, at 60 now. So basically I'm stuck and more stuck as I level since gear and passive points aren't filling the gap between increasing difficulty. Plus it lags like crazy a lot of the time, really hate the whole 'constant connect' in games that don't really need it these days.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

knightofdespair said:


> I just started and they quit dropping IIQ gems, I was trying to build kind of a sword and board tank build but I'm kind of stuck now where I need about 25 more passive points to get where I want to be and my gear hasn't been improved since level 45 or so, at 60 now. So basically I'm stuck and more stuck as I level since gear and passive points aren't filling the gap between increasing difficulty. Plus it lags like crazy a lot of the time, really hate the whole 'constant connect' in games that don't really need it these days.


I have 13 IIQ gems so i'll gladly give you one. I can also hook you up with some better gear if i have any for your build. I do have a few good sword, axe and shield and 5 link armor if you need.

Also certain skill make the game lag a ton...Flicker strike or Cyclone for example.


----------



## knightofdespair

Scrub-Zero said:


> I have 13 IIQ gems so i'll gladly give you one. I can also hook you up with some better gear if i have any for your build. I do have a few good sword, axe and shield and 5 link armor if you need.
> 
> Also certain skill make the game lag a ton...Flicker strike or Cyclone for example.


That might help a lot, I have a feeling I might just have to start over, was my first try and if stats went up more per level or more currency dropped I think I could make it work eventually, but I think from 60-80 its all +10 str nodes for half of those if not more and meanwhile the difficulty is going to probably double on me as I go from cruel to merciless. Fearshaper is my toon, 60 marauder :\


----------



## Scrub-Zero

knightofdespair said:


> That might help a lot, I have a feeling I might just have to start over, was my first try and if stats went up more per level or more currency dropped I think I could make it work eventually, but I think from 60-80 its all +10 str nodes for half of those if not more and meanwhile the difficulty is going to probably double on me as I go from cruel to merciless. Fearshaper is my toon, 60 marauder :\


Starting over might not be a bad idea. Leveling back to 60 doesn't take that long. I might start a new char with you actually if you'd like to.

Anyway i'll find you in game sometime tomorrow. My IGN is False Totem. I can help you with your marauder. I know them pretty well, having 3 of them all level 80+


----------



## knightofdespair

Scrub-Zero said:


> Starting over might not be a bad idea. Leveling back to 60 doesn't take that long. I might start a new char with you actually if you'd like to.
> 
> Anyway i'll find you in game sometime tomorrow. My IGN is False Totem. I can help you with your marauder. I know them pretty well, having 3 of them all level 80+


I might have enough points to back out the 1h stuff/shield but probably not quite... I need to plan it out I guess if I make the next one, the first 20 levels or so you feel like you have plenty of points to branch out but then they stop coming. I dunno about tomorrow, I try but its a pretty busy day with work and everything else.


----------



## Noca

Watch Dogs


----------



## Scrub-Zero

knightofdespair said:


> I might have enough points to back out the 1h stuff/shield but probably not quite... I need to plan it out I guess if I make the next one, the first 20 levels or so you feel like you have plenty of points to branch out but then they stop coming. I dunno about tomorrow, I try but its a pretty busy day with work and everything else.


Well whenever we catch each-other then. I play everyday lol. I think you can go on the official forum and grab a link to your build. If you can do that id like to check it out. You can pm me the link whenever you have time, if you want. You might not have to restart a new toon. You should have a bunch of respec points already and orbs of regrets aren't too expensive.


----------



## Steve French

Loaded up Half-Life 2 today. Hard to believe it has been out almost ten years. Still plays great. First person shooters haven't really improved much since then, other than graphically.


----------



## knightofdespair

Scrub-Zero said:


> Well whenever we catch each-other then. I play everyday lol. I think you can go on the official forum and grab a link to your build. If you can do that id like to check it out. You can pm me the link whenever you have time, if you want. You might not have to restart a new toon. You should have a bunch of respec points already and orbs of regrets aren't too expensive.


I'll have to see if I can get to it, I usually use steam and its a pain to log into the forums through that... I think I have about 10-12 respec points but the build I did was focused pretty heavy on life steal and one hand stuff.. my resists are maxed out but my life is only about 1450 @ 60 which is not very good. I have a 5S Ambu's charge on now, but only 4 are linked and I blew all my orbs trying to get it to 5 which of course didn't work.

I haven't had much time to play lately, I have a homework deadline coming up soon and a lot of money at stake, plus my grandma died a week ago and my fiancée got diagnosed with a brain tumor a year ago and its terminal, we're in the process of losing the house and her family has basically gone into full denial/avoidance mode so I'm the only one doing any of the driving, cooking, cleaning, etc.


----------



## knightofdespair

Steve French said:


> Loaded up Half-Life 2 today. Hard to believe it has been out almost ten years. Still plays great. First person shooters haven't really improved much since then, other than graphically.


I blame the casuals that play them.. usually 10-20 year olds that don't demand more, as soon as call of duty lame rehash is released they all go out and buy it @ $65 a pop and every year its the biggest selling game despite them basically just changing the faces or adding a couple new zones.

Have you ever played Arx Fatalis? That was a weird first person game, kind of a melee/shooter/magic that is old as dirt these days but it had some innovative and interesting features.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Can someone explain to me why I'm trying to get 3 stars on every cup in Mario Kart 8 AGAIN!? Am I really that insane?

I noticed the AI is more ruthless in Mirror Mode than 150cc. It only too me about 3 hours to get the majority of the stars, aside from Mirror Mode leaf cup where I got completely screwed over by the end. I don't think I'll bother because I already have 3 stars on another file and 2 stars on one is good enough.


----------



## Folded Edge

Just discovered the joys of Plants Vs Zombies on my desktop (thanks to the free to play thread about the give away on Origin) I still love the simplicity and playability of a game, well above great graphics (Simple, basic game-play and graphics do not necessarily make for crap games IMHO)


----------



## Aeturnus

Mario Kart 8. It's the only game I've been playing ever since I got it, and I love it. I love being able to post highlight reels on Mii Verse and YouTube, although it's a shame you can't post the full race. And I also find myself enjoying Mario Kart 8's battle mode. Yeah it can become tedious chasing down the last person, but in some ways it's also kinda fun.


----------



## SilentLyric

paper mario sticker star
pokemon soul silver
mario party island tour


----------



## Sindelle

Neverwinter Online and The Witcher 2 today.


----------



## AngelClare

Wolfenstein The New Order. This game is so bad-*** and fun. It's exactly the type of old school shooter that's been missing.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

knightofdespair said:


> I'll have to see if I can get to it, I usually use steam and its a pain to log into the forums through that... I think I have about 10-12 respec points but the build I did was focused pretty heavy on life steal and one hand stuff.. my resists are maxed out but my life is only about 1450 @ 60 which is not very good. I have a 5S Ambu's charge on now, but only 4 are linked and I blew all my orbs trying to get it to 5 which of course didn't work.


I invited you to my guild, so whenever you show up online don't be surprised to get a random invite. It's only me and my alts, anyway.


----------



## BillDauterive

Medal of Honor: Airborne


----------



## Fat Man

Pokemon Y, I've been breeding for a Shiny 5iv Skarmory for the past four hours. I want to name it AmberWing.


----------



## mezzoforte

Going to start Prince of Persia (2008.)
I had it when it first came out, but I ended up selling it before I beat the game. So I'm starting over now. :b


----------



## BillDauterive

Shatter


----------



## knightofdespair

Scrub-Zero said:


> I invited you to my guild, so whenever you show up online don't be surprised to get a random invite. It's only me and my alts, anyway.


I was on a bit last night, I'm basically at the point to take out Dominus cruel and move to merciless but not sure if I can manage it solo or not, probably borderline either way. My life is low but I have pretty good resists and regen, and life steal. If I managed to get that dang Ambu's to a 5 link it would be easier but that's probably about as likely as winning the lottery.


----------



## knightofdespair

Sindelle said:


> Neverwinter Online and The Witcher 2 today.


I got the Witcher 2 a few years ago, even on a high end system the input lag is horrible.. The controls are so awful I can't ever get past the first chapter without giving up on it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

knightofdespair said:


> I was on a bit last night, I'm basically at the point to take out Dominus cruel and move to merciless but not sure if I can manage it solo or not, probably borderline either way. My life is low but I have pretty good resists and regen, and life steal. If I managed to get that dang Ambu's to a 5 link it would be easier but that's probably about as likely as winning the lottery.


This might hurt your feelings but i got two 5 links today with 9 fuses 
RNGesus was on my side lol.

Anyway whenever you decide to join, i think you have access to the guild stash. I put a good great rapier, a shield and a 5 link armor in there. so take what you want. I'll try to put good amulets and rings for you.

What skill are you using btw?


----------



## Tabris

knightofdespair said:


> I got the Witcher 2 a few years ago, even on a high end system the input lag is horrible.. The controls are so awful I can't ever get past the first chapter without giving up on it.


I never remember having input lag. Could be something wrong with your system.


----------



## maz01

Now playing bioshock infinite and some other games

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Boomaloom

Got Sniper Elite V2 free on the Steam recently. Enjoying it.


----------



## knightofdespair

Tabris said:


> I never remember having input lag. Could be something wrong with your system.


Happened on 2 completely different ones, current system I did a full reinstall, i7-2700k and 32gb of ram, 7970 video card. There is like a 2-3 second lag between everything you do on there, on both machines... I've tinkered with the sensitivities, the graphics, doesn't make any difference really. Compared to maxed out Skyrim with high res texture packs and a bunch of mods the differences in control are staggering, seems like just bad coding or design.


----------



## knightofdespair

Scrub-Zero said:


> This might hurt your feelings but i got two 5 links today with 9 fuses
> RNGesus was on my side lol.
> 
> Anyway whenever you decide to join, i think you have access to the guild stash. I put a good great rapier, a shield and a 5 link armor in there. so take what you want. I'll try to put good amulets and rings for you.
> 
> What skill are you using btw?


Ideally I was trying to make a tank sort of a build, been using axe and shield with cleave, life steal, additional damage, and heavy strike with incinerate and faster attack.. and a cast on stun fire totem. In the next 30 levels I should be able to max out resists for merciless, add a bunch more shield nodes, add some faster attack, life, mana, damage nodes but they're spread out in like 3 different directions and between all those is probably about 10-15 +10 str nodes that don't do much at all compared to how much the difficulty ramps up.


----------



## bad baby

Fi~na~llly finished Ukyo's route in AMNESIA; I cried sooo much at the end. (；д; )
Starting on Amnesia Later (the fandisk), as well as plugging away at Chou no Doku fandisk, which I can only play a little bit at a time because it's so, errrm, intense.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

knightofdespair said:


> Ideally I was trying to make a tank sort of a build, been using axe and shield with cleave, life steal, additional damage, and heavy strike with incinerate and faster attack.. and a cast on stun fire totem. In the next 30 levels I should be able to max out resists for merciless, add a bunch more shield nodes, add some faster attack, life, mana, damage nodes but they're spread out in like 3 different directions and between all those is probably about 10-15 +10 str nodes that don't do much at all compared to how much the difficulty ramps up.


Cleave is horrible. They nerfed it to the ground patches ago, which made it near useless, unless you specifically build an elemental damage dual wield blender. But even then, it's not as good as it used to be.

If you want my advice, switch to Double strike, Infernal Blow or Molten Strike. Link them with melee splash, Faster attack, added physical damage and multistrike. You wont regret it. Your dps will sky rocket. I can give you a melee splash and multistrike. Also, use heavy strike with added phys, multistrike, faster attack for single targets(rares, uniques and bosses)

Try to run Hatred and Haste as your auras, but if you have mana trouble, just run hatred with clarity. That will also boost dps, and clarity will give nice regen to your mana.

Cast on stun is a bad idea for a tank. You don't want to be stunned in this game. What you want is the unwavering stance node or the eye of chayula, which prevents stun.

The three main nodes you want to grab are Unwavering stance, Resolute technique and Iron Reflexes. Then you build around those with endurance charges, health nodes and attack speed, phys damage nodes and block if you want to tank more.


----------



## knightofdespair

Scrub-Zero said:


> Cleave is horrible. They nerfed it to the ground patches ago, which made it near useless, unless you specifically build an elemental damage dual wield blender. But even then, it's not as good as it used to be.
> 
> If you want my advice, switch to Double strike, Infernal Blow or Molten Strike. Link them with melee splash, Faster attack, added physical damage and multistrike. You wont regret it. Your dps will sky rocket. I can give you a melee splash and multistrike. Also, use heavy strike with added phys, multistrike, faster attack for single targets(rares, uniques and bosses)
> 
> Try to run Hatred and Haste as your auras, but if you have mana trouble, just run hatred with clarity. That will also boost dps, and clarity will give nice regen to your mana.
> 
> Cast on stun is a bad idea for a tank. You don't want to be stunned in this game. What you want is the unwavering stance node or the eye of chayula, which prevents stun.
> 
> The three main nodes you want to grab are Unwavering stance, Resolute technique and Iron Reflexes. Then you build around those with endurance charges, health nodes and attack speed, phys damage nodes and block if you want to tank more.


I'll have to look. I did cleave because it works with 1h axes and few other ones did, but dps is definitely not that great. I did the cast on stun since I get stunned/frozen all the time anyway and it does quite a lot of damage actually when it works. I think I have those gems they just didn't work as well for AOE as the cleave did so I didn't use them. Generally the only time I end up dying is bosses, usually because they do insane amounts of damage, move a lot faster, and have so much HP that it takes a while to get them down.


----------



## Tabris

knightofdespair said:


> Happened on 2 completely different ones, current system I did a full reinstall, i7-2700k and 32gb of ram, 7970 video card. There is like a 2-3 second lag between everything you do on there, on both machines... I've tinkered with the sensitivities, the graphics, doesn't make any difference really. Compared to maxed out Skyrim with high res texture packs and a bunch of mods the differences in control are staggering, seems like just bad coding or design.


What fps were you getting?


----------



## wmu'14

I'm replaying Pokemon White Version 2. 

Just caught Reshiram, Kyurem, and Cresselia.

My Elite 4 Team:
Krookodile (he can pretty much sweep Iris, Caitlin, and Shauntal)
Lucario
Unfezant
Emboar
Zebstrika
Lilligant (didn't use it for Elite 4 at all, but its healing movset really comes in handy)

Now I have my Pokemon from HG and Pearl uploaded as well.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

knightofdespair said:


> I'll have to look. I did cleave because it works with 1h axes and few other ones did, but dps is definitely not that great. I did the cast on stun since I get stunned/frozen all the time anyway and it does quite a lot of damage actually when it works. I think I have those gems they just didn't work as well for AOE as the cleave did so I didn't use them. Generally the only time I end up dying is bosses, usually because they do insane amounts of damage, move a lot faster, and have so much HP that it takes a while to get them down.


Ok, so it looks like you joined but didn't take items. I take it you couldn't do it? I promoted you to officer so you should be able to take items form the guild now.

I put a multistrike and molten strike in the stash so help yourself to them. Molten strike is a pretty OP skill right now.


----------



## ryc

I've been playing...

Battlefield 3
Battlefield Hardline BETA
Sniper Elite V2
Just Cause 2 and
Team Fortress 2

on my PC the past week, I'm also waiting for Grand Theft Auto 5 for PC which is coming this fall and Killing Floor 2.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Just finished Gone Home. Three ring binders - three ring binders everywhere.

Going to start Octodad 2 soon.


----------



## Sindelle

knightofdespair said:


> I got the Witcher 2 a few years ago, even on a high end system the input lag is horrible.. The controls are so awful I can't ever get past the first chapter without giving up on it.


I am having some lag as well. I also have a high end system and it still does it unless I turn the settings all the way down. Its weird because I can play pretty much anything with the highest settings on my PC but this game gives me so many problems.

Its a great game though with a great story (I played the first one) but the technical issues are annoying.


----------



## knightofdespair

Sindelle said:


> I am having some lag as well. I also have a high end system and it still does it unless I turn the settings all the way down. Its weird because I can play pretty much anything with the highest settings on my PC but this game gives me so many problems.
> 
> Its a great game though with a great story (I played the first one) but the technical issues are annoying.


Yeah it seems to be just how they made it. I don't know the FPS it was getting but same machines would run Skyrim, WoW, Diablo 3, etc on 60+ without any issues.


----------



## knightofdespair

Scrub-Zero said:


> Ok, so it looks like you joined but didn't take items. I take it you couldn't do it? I promoted you to officer so you should be able to take items form the guild now.
> 
> I put a multistrike and molten strike in the stash so help yourself to them. Molten strike is a pretty OP skill right now.


Yeah I couldn't, no biggie though. I'm busy babysitting the kid and trying to catch up on 4 months of homework so probably won't be on much for a few days.


----------



## Charmeleon

Got back into Skyrim after a long hiatus, again picking up where I last left off. I like how each time I leave I return only to have no clue as to what it was that I was doing, same applies to Fallout xD

Also just bothered to install for the first time ever the Shivering Isles dlc for Oblivion. Problem is I don't know where I'm supposed to go to activate the quest :/


----------



## TenYears

After three years sober, I fell off the wagon & renewed my wow subscription. Can now kiss any interaction with other human beings goodbye. I regret it already.


----------



## Schmosby

TenYears said:


> After three years sober, I fell off the wagon & renewed my wow subscription. Can now kiss any interaction with other human beings goodbye. I regret it already.


Sad times, I hope you make it out the other side.


----------



## Xenos

Catching up on some big last-gen games I missed before making the jump to next gen. Currently playing Far Cry 3. Pretty good so far.


----------



## knightofdespair

Schmosby said:


> Sad times, I hope you make it out the other side.


I keep wanting to renew my WoW and every time I think about it I realize I hate playing it... It used to be fun but now with the cross realm and LFG/LFR stuff the community on there is toxic, back when I started it was guild only most of the time, you had to pull your weight and be nice but now its all the teens from xbox and I just can't put up with them.


----------



## catfreak1991

I've been playing Call of Duty: Ghosts and a lot of retro games from the Dreamcast Era. :boogie


----------



## Charmander

Uncharted 2


----------



## Milco

Nanorell8 said:


> The demo to Ace Attorney Dual Destinies. I've never played an Ace Attorney game before and from what I've played so far, I really like it.


The game is really good, though it's maybe not the best Ace Attorney game. That just speaks to how good the series is though, and is not to suggest this game is bad.
It makes the transition into 3D surprisingly well and manages to keep the expressive character design that's a big part of the charm of the games.
It does go a little bit too much 'anime' with the power of friendship towards the end, but it's must have for people with a 3DS, I think.


----------



## Fat Man

Pac-man Championship edition DX

Final Fantasy VII


----------



## TenYears

knightofdespair said:


> I keep wanting to renew my WoW and every time I think about it I realize I hate playing it... It used to be fun but now with the cross realm and LFG/LFR stuff the community on there is toxic, back when I started it was guild only most of the time, you had to pull your weight and be nice but now its all the teens from xbox and I just can't put up with them.


Thanks for posting this. There is soo much I'm still figuring out about the basics of the game still. I've never even joined a guild, I've always just soloed all the way so I'm sure I'm missing a lot (I used to have a lvl 70 pally). Never even chatted online with other players tbh. A quick look at the wow forums shows overwhelming consensus is lfg/lfr is a disaster. Hmmm, wondering if it's even worth playing now, idk.


----------



## knightofdespair

TenYears said:


> Thanks for posting this. There is soo much I'm still figuring out about the basics of the game still. I've never even joined a guild, I've always just soloed all the way so I'm sure I'm missing a lot (I used to have a lvl 70 pally). Never even chatted online with other players tbh. A quick look at the wow forums shows overwhelming consensus is lfg/lfr is a disaster. Hmmm, wondering if it's even worth playing now, idk.


Depends really on how much crap you can deal with. Depending on the server and time you are on you might be able to find a good guild and run everything with them, and never even have to deal with cross realms or strangers. The best time I ever had on there was when I would tank and my friend would heal, easy to grab a couple more and go run something. When you deal with generic randoms is when the game gets pretty irritating. Timeless isle is probably the best spot to get solo gear now, which was pretty good until they mashed up my lower pop server with Uther and now its so crowded that the daily quests which used to take me about 5 mins can now take over an hour, just for one out of 6 of my level 90s... Ain't nobody got time for dat.


----------



## nopenopenope

knightofdespair said:


> Depends really on how much crap you can deal with. Depending on the server and time you are on you might be able to find a good guild and run everything with them, and never even have to deal with cross realms or strangers. The best time I ever had on there was when I would tank and my friend would heal, easy to grab a couple more and go run something. When you deal with generic randoms is when the game gets pretty irritating. Timeless isle is probably the best spot to get solo gear now, which was pretty good until they mashed up my lower pop server with Uther and now its so crowded that the daily quests which used to take me about 5 mins can now take over an hour, just for one out of 6 of my level 90s... Ain't nobody got time for dat.


yeah, Timeless Isle is a big help for fresh 90s or to get those last couple of pieces a bit more upgraded. Decent valor from coins too. LFR isn't terrible depending on when you do it - ie don't do it on the weekends; Tues & Wed seem to be smoothest. I tend to do my job, keep my mouth shut and usually that works out OK.

Lately, I've been playing D3 as it's a great way to play a similar game to WoW (lore-heavy too yay) without having to be social AT ALL.


----------



## knightofdespair

nopenopenope said:


> yeah, Timeless Isle is a big help for fresh 90s or to get those last couple of pieces a bit more upgraded. Decent valor from coins too. LFR isn't terrible depending on when you do it - ie don't do it on the weekends; Tues & Wed seem to be smoothest. I tend to do my job, keep my mouth shut and usually that works out OK.
> 
> Lately, I've been playing D3 as it's a great way to play a similar game to WoW (lore-heavy too yay) without having to be social AT ALL.


Eh I can't bring myself to do LFR, I used to enjoy tanking but with the LFG/LFR stuff I find even dps can't just show up and hit stuff, there is always the epeen measuring charts and professional stay at home wow player that has to whine about something or other. I can't get behind D3 either, still annoyed about how they screwed it up and I always preferred the single player anyway.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Got back into Skyrim after a long hiatus, again picking up where I last left off. I like how each time I leave I return only to have no clue as to what it was that I was doing, same applies to Fallout xD
> 
> Also just bothered to install for the first time ever the Shivering Isles dlc for Oblivion. Problem is I don't know where I'm supposed to go to activate the quest :/


Did you not get the pop up after installing? If you play for about 24 hours (or wait) I think it'll tell you. If not just head to Niben bay near Bravil, there will be a small island. You'll know what it is when you get close. 

Also that expansion is so awesome. I wish I could play it again for the first time, opening bit was amazing too. Way better than any of Skyrim's expansions imo (not that they were bad, but you know.) I do have a soft spot for Solstheim though because Morrowind :3 but still Shivering Isles > other things.


----------



## Ineko

TenYears said:


> After three years sober, I fell off the wagon & renewed my wow subscription. Can now kiss any interaction with other human beings goodbye. I regret it already.


DAFuq!
dude! Your playing Wow now?
*pinches self* yup I'm awake


----------



## TenYears

Ineko said:


> DAFuq!
> dude! Your playing Wow now?
> *pinches self* yup I'm awake


 Lol, yeah. I lost my old account so I'm starting from the bottom lvl 1, Northshire, God I've got a long way to go. Keep changing my mind but I think I'm going with human warrior. I wanna deal some serious dps/tank :bat, but there's not much in the way of self-healing, so I dunno.


----------



## knightofdespair

TenYears said:


> Lol, yeah. I lost my old account so I'm starting from the bottom lvl 1, Northshire, God I've got a long way to go. Keep changing my mind but I think I'm going with human warrior. I wanna deal some serious dps/tank :bat, but there's not much in the way of self-healing, so I dunno.


Warriors seem to get fun around level 50-60, most of their best abilities don't get unlocked until pretty deep in the tree, at least that is how it used to be.. Mine was more fun in Cata, in MOP it was kinda crappy. My pally used to be my favorite but the Cata and MOP changes made them weird, and DK is actually my favorite guy to play in MOP now.


----------



## Charmeleon

Persephone The Dread said:


> Did you not get the pop up after installing? If you play for about 24 hours (or wait) I think it'll tell you. If not just head to Niben bay near Bravil, there will be a small island. You'll know what it is when you get close.
> 
> Also that expansion is so awesome. I wish I could play it again for the first time, opening bit was amazing too. Way better than any of Skyrim's expansions imo (not that they were bad, but you know.) I do have a soft spot for Solstheim though because Morrowind :3 but still Shivering Isles > other things.


I probably did get the pop up, wasn't paying attention though cuz I was in a hurry lol. I borrowed the disc and installed all the Oblivion dlc on my Xbox along with the Dragonborn dlc for Skyrim. I'm gonna jump into it later today, I don't remember where Bravil or Niben bay are but thats what the maps for right 

I've never even played Morrowind. I remember seeing it at the game shops when I was a kid. How is it compared to Oblivion/Skyrim.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

GTA V, WWE 2K14, and NBA 2K14


----------



## Fat Man

Pokemon Y, I'm practicing for the June International Challenge this weekend.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

Nanorell8 said:


> Pokemon Y, I'm practicing for the June International Challenge this weekend.


good luck!

GTA V for me, enjoying the new update so far.


----------



## HollaFlower

FFR (going back to it after a long time)
Magicka Wizard Wars
Counterstrike 1.6 (going back to it after a long time)

lol, anyone else play magicka or ffr?


----------



## Sajanova

L.A. Noire on ps3 best game i ve ever played!


----------



## Fat Man

RoseWhiteRoseRed said:


> good luck!
> 
> GTA V for me, enjoying the new update so far.


Thank you ^-^, I'm hoping to make the top 128


----------



## South Keys

Hearts of Iron 3. Getting ready for HOI4 now


----------



## Fat Man

Eggshell said:


> I haven't been able to get into the battling in XY. There are so many powerful Pokemon now that no matter how good of a team you build there will always be a few Pokemon who can wreck your team. I liked third gen and fourth gen competitive battling where you made a solid core and could win by predicting the right moves to use and wear your opponent down. Now it seems like whoever gets lucky with their powerful sweeper wins.


I totally agree with you, some battling strategies now can be really unbalanced and with mega evolution thrown in to the mix, some Pokemon just become flat out broken(I'm looking at you Kangaskhan). Despite all that, battling is still very fun, creating strategies for Pokemon that most would consider "useless" and seeing them perform excellently in battle is very rewarding.


----------



## Marakunda

I'm kind of embarrassed to admit it but, I really like Minecraft. It's not necessarily a "good" well made game, but I like how it makes me feel you know? It's so chill, there's no story, no "objectives", you just build stuff and collect ****. It's a great game to just waste time with. The music/ambiance is really great, and the atmosphere is very lonely, which I love. It's hated by a lot of people and I don't really understand why.

Then again, I love building **** so.... Guess I'm more entertained by it then most people.
I love exploring caves and building giant castles and houses and **** while listening to music and chillin, it's a great time.


----------



## Lonelyfalcon

I think I'll start playing left 4 dead 2 again. 
It's not really scary, but killing zombies = fun.


----------



## Charmander

Uncharted 3 and Just Cause 2. My PC is lagging like a ***** though.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Cerberus said:


> F.E.A.R.
> 
> It's kind of depressing that this nearly nine year old game has yet to be bested in terms of AI.


It would be fun to play open world games like Fallout 3 with smart AI like in F.E.A.R. Every encounter would keep you on your toes.

S.t.a.l.k.e.r had okay AI too. I mean sometimes they snuck up on you the worst way possible and one shot you, and sometimes it was stupid as hell, hearing you come from a mile and seeing where you are exactly at night lol. But overall it tested your abilities. There's no way you went gun blazing into a camp and hoped to come out alive, especially considering how fragile you are. You had to duck and cover a ton. A headshot was your best friend.

Monsters were pretty smart too. If you played the game you'll remember your first encounter with a chimera.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Playing Donkey Kong Country Returns on 3DS. I bought it when it came out, haven't played until recently. 

**** rocket barrel levels!!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I've been playing Sonic Classic Collection for the DS. I really wish it didn't lag as much as it does, and I wish the sound quality was better, but I LOVE the original Sonic games.

Sonic is my favourite series.


----------



## Fat Man

Playing Tomb Raider. I'm really enjoying it however, I wish it ran on my PC a little bit better.


----------



## OutsideR1

AC2, Hearthstone, Watch Dogs, Hex.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Cerberus said:


> Sold. I've been meaning to play stalker for quite some time. Clear skies is on sale on steam, so I picked it up.


Clear skies is a bit different than the other two games. It's not the one i would start with, but i hope you enjoy it. There's a bunch of mods out that improves graphics.

Id recommend:

-Sky Reclamation Project (a must, fixes bugs)
-Atmosfear for CS
-Absolute Nature
-Absolute Structure

You could also get Clear Skies Complete, which add graphics, bug fixing etc. But it makes the game easier too. I don't like it, but a lot of other players do.


----------



## Princess Gustopher

Mario Kart 8

Trying to unlock the last characters and get all stars in every cup x__x. It's like 7 all over again x___x


----------



## mezzoforte

Rift


----------



## persona non grata

Europa Universalis IV. This game might kill me. I am tired all day because I play this all night because I need to finish conquering the world.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

Titanfall and Tomb Raider (definitive edition). the problem with Titanfall is that the servers disconnect me a lot, other than that it's fun. Tomb Raider is fun too.


----------



## midnightson

Dragon's Dogma again. It tooks hours perving out in the chracter creator, but I've finally managed to create the sexiest female warrior possible this time. 

And now I have to start over after five hours playing because I missed a sidequest.


----------



## Wirt

RoseWhiteRoseRed said:


> Titanfall and Tomb Raider (definitive edition). the problem with Titanfall is that the servers disconnect me a lot, other than that it's fun. Tomb Raider is fun too.


I've been having that problem with titanfall a lot tonight (doing the free weekend thing)


----------



## anomnomnom

Shadowrun Returns

I'm impressed with myself, I'm playing a game that I actually bought during a steam sale...


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

VipFuj said:


> I've been having that problem with titanfall a lot tonight (doing the free weekend thing)


yeah at first I thought it was on my end but it seems like server issues have been going on for a while. try switching servers, I switch to the east coast server and it helped a lot.


----------



## Charmander

The Stanley Parable


----------



## Jammer25

Picked up Dishonored for PS3 yesterday, I was hankering for a new game.

Like it a lot so far, feels a lot like Bioshock.


----------



## mezzoforte

Far Cry 3 co-op


----------



## BillDauterive

Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon


----------



## T Studdly

Gave up on dark souls for a little bit but I got pretty far in it.

Now i'm playing Skyrim again, constantly switching between my breton destruction mage, my orc assassin,and my argonian sword and sheild warrior. All around level 20ish.


----------



## Fat Man

Skull Girls 
The Stanley parable


----------



## MrBlack

persona non grata said:


> Europa Universalis IV. This game might kill me. I am tired all day because I play this all night because I need to finish conquering the world.


Lol i know that feel. Which country are you? My last save is an attempt at WC with Spain, but it gets pretty tedious towards the end with the rebels and aggressive expansion.


----------



## persona non grata

MrBlack said:


> Lol i know that feel. Which country are you? My last save is an attempt at WC with Spain, but it gets pretty tedious towards the end with the rebels and aggressive expansion.


This game I started as Castille in 1444, formed Spain. My borders include the entire Iberian Peninsula, Ireland, a large chunk of Northwest Africa, most islands in the Mediterranean, and a smattering of provinces in continental Europe.

My focus has really been in the Americas though, where the vast majority of both continents now belong to my colonial nations. I've been successful at pushing the other European powers off. I was planning on starting to work on Asia after I wrap up North America.

The game has gotten a little frustrating though because I inherited France, which is stronger than me in Europe, and after awhile it wants to secede. I'd really just let them go if I could, I can't integrate them anyway because they diplomatic cost is so high. But there's no way to just grant independence, I've got to let them declare war, wait until they're bored with it, and offer it as part of the peace deal.

But whatever. I'll get through it and bring the hammer down on Europe soon enough when I have the rest of the world's manpower behind me.


----------



## MrBlack

persona non grata said:


> This game I started as Castille in 1444, formed Spain. My borders include the entire Iberian Peninsula, Ireland, a large chunk of Northwest Africa, most islands in the Mediterranean, and a smattering of provinces in continental Europe.
> 
> My focus has really been in the Americas though, where the vast majority of both continents now belong to my colonial nations. I've been successful at pushing the other European powers off. I was planning on starting to work on Asia after I wrap up North America.
> 
> The game has gotten a little frustrating though because I inherited France, which is stronger than me in Europe, and after awhile it wants to secede. I'd really just let them go if I could, I can't integrate them anyway because they diplomatic cost is so high. But there's no way to just grant independence, I've got to let them declare war, wait until they're bored with it, and offer it as part of the peace deal.
> 
> But whatever. I'll get through it and bring the hammer down on Europe soon enough when I have the rest of the world's manpower behind me.


 Yeah bit of a tricky situation. On one hand France would be incredibly useful to help you become the emperor of the HRE and stop Russia from forming and growing. Fighting a large Russia is huge drain on manpower, plus moving across east Asia is painfully slow.

But on the other hand France has a lot of minor nations which expire over time, so you can't break it apart into vassals if you leave it too late. If you want the union to break I think you can do it by having negative relations with them. When your king dies they'll get their own king. But if you have a young monarch, that could be a problem.

In my game the Iberian wedding didn't fire so i had to militarily take Aragon, but i inherited Austria which was useful . Not played it in 3 months or so, but I'm really tempted now :no.


----------



## persona non grata

MrBlack said:


> Yeah bit of a tricky situation. On one hand France would be incredibly useful to help you become the emperor of the HRE and stop Russia from forming and growing. Fighting a large Russia is huge drain on manpower, plus moving across east Asia is painfully slow.
> 
> But on the other hand France has a lot of minor nations which expire over time, so you can't break it apart into vassals if you leave it too late. If you want the union to break I think you can do it by having negative relations with them. When your king dies they'll get their own king. But if you have a young monarch, that could be a problem.
> 
> In my game the Iberian wedding didn't fire so i had to militarily take Aragon, but i inherited Austria which was useful . Not played it in 3 months or so, but I'm really tempted now :no.


It really isn't that I want the union to break so much as the only way I can save it is to abuse the rules and maintain a constant state of war to prevent them from declaring war on me. Otherwise they'll try to secede, and I tried to my damnedest to take and hold their capital, I really just can't do it (partially because a lot of my military is on other continents) and savescummed back. Maybe I'll just intentionally let them win the war, declare their independence, and work on reestablishing them as an ally.

As an ally they were awesome, I mostly just wanted them to keep the rest of Europe off my back while I dominated the colonization of everywhere else (and gradually annex my European vassals like I did with Ireland). As a partner in a personal union they were even more awesome - I've only annexed continental European provinces from France stomping Germanic countries that ended up on the wrong side of complicated multinational wars. I just can't hang on though without doing some really cheap stuff (like occupying a country and refusing to actually annex so I can be technically at war so France technically can't declare war on me since we're on the same side).

I originally thought I could gradually integrate them, but it costs so many diplomatic points because of their huge tax base that it really isn't practical.

And yeah, I pretty much had to take Aragon in a series of wars too. Forming Spain was cool though because even though I conquered Portugal proper, their culture lives on in the African countries they've conquered and continue to conquer through their African holdings. Which has been super convenient, since that means by the time I get there, those countries are already Catholic and have a culture that's acceptable in Spain.

...maybe I should have just made an EUIV thread.


----------



## Zipper Paws

Resident Evil 5. Old game but just love playing RE also plan to play Command and Conquer


----------



## Marakunda

I played Dark Souls 2 for like 8 hours today, not even kidding. *Such *a good game.


----------



## Glue

Cubivore until I get my new PS2 memory card, so I can get started on Silent Hill 3. Working on getting all 150 mutations. I would like to make to Shangri-La one day.


----------



## Glue

Got all 150 mutations in Cubivore. Shangri-La isn't that impressive...

Now I'm going to 100% Chulip. Going to use my old save file. I think I just need to kiss 2 more people and maybe buy a few more films?

Also need to 100% my Persona 4 demon compendium.


Goddamned OCD...


----------



## mezzoforte

Final Fantasy X, at the moment.


----------



## Direction

I'v been trying real hard to get really hooked on to a game, right now I'm playing Tales of Graces F and while I'm on vacation I'll probably be playing Kingdom Hearts: BBS or the Tactics Ogre game.


----------



## Raynic781

Marakunda said:


> I played Dark Souls 2 for like 8 hours today, not even kidding. *Such *a good game.


Tell me about it. I haven't really played anything else since I got the damn game.


----------



## lmao

I've been playing the first Dark Souls after buying it the other day for $5. It lives up to the talk of it being hard lol. I was stuck on the demon taurus for like 2-3 hours and finally beat it by luck. First couple tries I tried killing him with bombs and jump atking but I always ended up choking when I almost had him. The way I beat was by him hitting/killing me off the bridge and then for some dumb reason he jumped off with me. I feel like I cheated.

Anybody who's played it have any tips I should know after being a couple hours in? I went with the thief class.


----------



## midnightson

lmao said:


> I've been playing the first Dark Souls after buying it the other day for $5. It lives up to the talk of it being hard lol. I was stuck on the demon taurus for like 2-3 hours and finally beat it by luck. First couple tries I tried killing him with bombs and jump atking but I always ended up choking when I almost had him. The way I beat was by him hitting/killing me off the bridge and then for some dumb reason he jumped off with me. I feel like I cheated.
> 
> Anybody who's played it have any tips I should know after being a couple hours in? I went with the thief class.


-Keep your shield up and take it slow when exploring new areas. Speaking of shields, you want to look at the the damage reduction and stability stats. Stability is a measure of how much stamina is drained when you block. The higher the better for both of course. Grass Crest Shield can be found in Darkroot Garden and is great for early game. 95% physical block and it boosts stamina regen.

-Upgrade your weapons first and foremost over buying other stuff. Attack power is more important that armor.

-Keep your equip burden below 50% because it makes your rolls faster and gives them more i-frames, which is very important. You can roll through any attack in the game btw.

-You can cheese out the AI by rolling right behind most enemies when they're stuck in an attack animation and quickly turning around to get in a backstab.

-Don't bother pumping any stat past 40 because the benefits from each level really drop after that point.

-Hmmm...there's probably something else obvious I'm missing. I haven't played it in a long time.


----------



## Raynic781

lmao said:


> I've been playing the first Dark Souls after buying it the other day for $5. It lives up to the talk of it being hard lol. I was stuck on the demon taurus for like 2-3 hours and finally beat it by luck. First couple tries I tried killing him with bombs and jump atking but I always ended up choking when I almost had him. The way I beat was by him hitting/killing me off the bridge and then for some dumb reason he jumped off with me. I feel like I cheated.
> 
> Anybody who's played it have any tips I should know after being a couple hours in? I went with the thief class.


I'm only gonna say two things:

1) Learn your enemies' attacks.

2) Don't be greedy! If you know you can only get two hits in before the enemy or boss attacks again, don't try to get five hits in. Doing that messed me up several times!


----------



## Kascheritt

Mass Effect 1, so far hating the horrible auto save and I could use a quest tracker sometimes.


----------



## Pixels

Kascheritt said:


> Mass Effect 1, so far hating the horrible auto save and I could use a quest tracker sometimes.



I really prefer 2 and 3 over the first game. I just did not have as much fun playing that one. Only ever beat it once, and haven't picked it up since. I suppose I need to play through it again to start a new character that I can import through all the games.

Right now, I've just been playing Mario Kart Wii. Karting is fun, but so much more fun when you have other people to play it with.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing stalker:call of pripyat. 

I just made it to pripyat and just aquired the gauss rifle. Overpowered as hell, even on master stalker difficulty.


----------



## Steve French

Finally got a good enough computer to run the more modern emulators. Playing through Metroid Prime. Bought it back in the day but never really played it, wasn't into the control scheme or something.

Damn though, now that I've actually been playing it, great game, easily makes my top list of single player FPS's.


----------



## Brilliantly Beta

Legend of Zelda: Twilight princess. You will always find me playing a Legend of Zelda game XD either that or Resident evil


----------



## Charmander

Skyrim. I am finally starting to like it this time round! Last time I played was last year when my character got turned into a vampire and everyone was attacking me which got on my nerves.


----------



## Milco

Shovel Knight!


----------



## just smile

charlie murder on xbox cus its freeeee dis month  lol


----------



## ocelot81

Sloooowly playing Thief and Wolfenstein: A New Order on the PS4. I have barely started Transistor, and am stuck on both Dark Souls games on Steam &#55357;&#56866;.

Also, Magic 2014 (single-player only).


----------



## rosecolored

Pokemon White 2


----------



## bad baby

cinderella & the 12o'clock bell. my first quinrose game and so far i am suuuper impressed. the art is totally rad. enough for me to disregard the difficulty navigating and the um, layout that screams 1995. (︶.̮︶✽)


----------



## mezzoforte

Kingdom Hearts


----------



## BillDauterive

Max Payne


----------



## SA go0n

BillDauterive said:


> Max Payne


Which one?


----------



## BillDauterive

azstl25 said:


> Which one?


Original. :b  Otherwise I would have written 2 or 3. 
Trying to go through my immense backlog.


----------



## SA go0n

BillDauterive said:


> Original. :b Otherwise I would have written 2 or 3.
> Trying to go through my immense backlog.


Cant speak for 1 or 2 but 3 is a fun romp.


----------



## Glue

Silent Hill 3 with a friend and replaying Xenogears.


----------



## lmao

I'm still playing Dark Souls. I'm at the part in Anor Londo where there's 2 knight shooting swords at you. It's one of the few parts where I had to look up how to beat it because of how bull**** it is.


----------



## Kascheritt

Replaying Mass Effect 1. Because I loved it so much. Doing all the side quests this time around. I'm surprised at the new experience I'm getting by doing things in different order or by exploring more. And investing in Charm results in different quest endings. Machine guns are garbage in this game , but I enjoy shotgun and pistols. Hate the romance hints though, I'll try to avoid it. We're saving the galaxy ffs! 
Gotta try and save Wrex this time. Ashley is such a hater, but she has her reasons -_-


----------



## Sindelle

I've been experimenting more with Skyrim mods and such. I want to make the game look great with no performance loss. So far I am doing OK with 65 mods installed, but I miss when I was using over 200. Too much conflicts if you go that route.

Also playing a modded Sims 3. 

I am thinking of trying to learn to make gaming mods. I'd like to create some armor and clothing.


----------



## Raynic781

Downloading Mass Effect 3's Citadel DLC, so I'll be playing that tomorrow. I meant to get it a long time ago, but never did. I miss playing Mass Effect so much, I need to play the whole trilogy over again.


----------



## Yer Blues

Divinity: Original Sin


----------



## Wirt

Raynic781 said:


> Downloading Mass Effect 3's Citadel DLC, so I'll be playing that tomorrow. I meant to get it a long time ago, but never did. I miss playing Mass Effect so much, I need to play the whole trilogy over again.


part of me really wants to do that too.

the other part of me thinks of the actual logistics lol. i put sooo much time into all 3 of those games i cant imagine doing that again. I'd rather just go back in time and play it for the first time again

Playing Broken Age. And either psychonauts or splinter cell..not sure which to do first


----------



## Folded Edge

Gotham City Impostors - free with Xbox Live games with Gold. First freebie for this month. It's a pretty good multiplayer FPS, it's amusing me. :clap


----------



## scooby

Dota 2, and lots of it.


----------



## Dark Light

Titan Quest Immortal Throne. Quite underrated.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dark Light said:


> Titan Quest Immortal Throne. Quite underrated.


TQ really is a great game. It never got enough love.

I tried Grim Dawn hoping it would be fun like Titan Quest but the game is just in beta and far from being complete. It's not bad though.


----------



## Charmeleon

Halo 4, also finally finished GTA 5. I'd be playing Oblivions Shivering Isles dlc but its corrupted which means a reinstall, my brother has the install disc and is stationed in Kansas xP


----------



## Scrub-Zero

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I'd be playing Oblivions Shivering Isles dlc but its corrupted which means a reinstall, my brother has the install disc and is stationed in Kansas xP


Try these mods:

Streamline

^ this one makes Oblivion more stable. I can vouch for that one since i use it each time i play.

Custom Autosave

This one sounds good.

There's a great Fallout save mod called CASM, which does a super good job but it's not available for Oblivion sadly.


----------



## Charmeleon

Scrub-Zero said:


> Try these mods:
> 
> Streamline
> 
> ^ this one makes Oblivion more stable. I can vouch for that one since i use it each time i play.
> 
> Custom Autosave
> 
> This one sounds good.
> 
> There's a great Fallout save mod called CASM, which does a super good job but it's not available for Oblivion sadly.


Oblivion on Xbox 360 xP


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Halo 4, also finally finished GTA 5. I'd be playing Oblivions Shivering Isles dlc but its corrupted which means a reinstall, my brother has the install disc and is stationed in Kansas xP


which option did you choose at the end on GTA V?

I chose option C


----------



## Charmeleon

RoseWhiteRoseRed said:


> which option did you choose at the end on GTA V?
> 
> I chose option C


I chose option C as well. The main characters are just too likeable to just kill off


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I chose option C as well. The main characters are just too likeable to just kill off


agreed, well maybe except Franklin..he's kinda boring but likeable.


----------



## Charmeleon

RoseWhiteRoseRed said:


> agreed, well maybe except Franklin..he's kinda boring but likeable.


I'll be sure to kill them on my next play through


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I've been playing Sonic After the Sequel. It's a Sonic fangame, but It's sooo good. I'd be inclined to say I'd rather play it than Sonic 1 or Sonic CD. :eek


----------



## Kascheritt

Mass Effect 2. So far disappointing, but it's just the first mission. Damn it, I hate when they mess with gameplay in sequels, **** you !


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing Misery mod for Call of Pripyat. I though i was a good stalker player before playing this mod.


----------



## ihans

Planetary Annihilation is my newly found love. I really like to concept of fighting over several planets


----------



## Joepert28

Watch_Dogs


----------



## Jay689

Just started Guacamelee on WiiU. I heard all the hype about it and didn't really like what I saw on youtube. Still, I bought it anyway for reasons I don't even know. Believe it or not, I really like it! Youtube doesn't do the game justice in my opinion. I normally don't play metroidvanias either.


----------



## Fat Man

Nuzlocking Black version and Black 2 soon after.


----------



## Treau

I just beat Shovel Knight, that game was freaking awesome, glad to hear others have been enjoying the game.


----------



## shwoop

haxball.com


----------



## Tabris

Scrub-Zero said:


> I'm playing Misery mod for Call of Pripyat. I though i was a good stalker player before playing this mod.


That mod is pretty ridiculous. It was great but I got tired of the difficulty. It just became a grind.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Tabris said:


> That mod is pretty ridiculous. It was great but I got tired of the difficulty. It just became a grind.


Yeah. I'm about to uninstall i think. I can rock stalker on master difficulty easily enough, but misery takes it to a whole new level. The idea is great about realism and all, and i love the ambiance and the new items, but seriously, there's a lot of unbalanced things that don't make it realistic at all.

Id love to be able to play this mod on a difficulty equal to the vanilla master stalker difficulty. Ah well. At least you can smoke pot and snort cocaine to make yourself stronger lol.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Skyrim. Playing it for the first time on the PC. Played it several times on the 360, with a kinect. While I miss some of the support for the kinect on the pc (I managed to get my 360 kinect to work on the PC for shouts at least), I love the ability to run the game with mods. Already got like 100 mods and the list is growing.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

skyrim. i am currently an argonian and i am planning to join the stormcloaks.


----------



## Raynic781

I'm trying to figure out what I want to play next. I still have money on my PSN account, so I'm torn between Persona 3 & 4 (I'll get both at the same time) or the Dark Souls 2 DLC that's coming out the 22nd of this month. I don't know. Dark Souls 2 was so good, I would love to play the DLC, but then again supposedly Persona has a lot of hours in it. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Just finished Deadpool and L.A. Noire... now I have to pick between Yakuza 4, Sleeping Dogs, Uncharted and Twisted Metal.


----------



## Jay689

Playing Sonic's Ultimate Genesis Collection. I'm trying to play through all 4 Phantasy Star games. Man there hard.


----------



## feels

I ordered Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 4 through a seller on Amazon and I was so psyched that it arrived today. Opened the package to see that they sent me Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne instead. 
 
Which would be kinda cool I guess if I didn't already own it. So, I'm not playing Persona 4. :b


----------



## Jay689

Raynic781 said:


> I'm trying to figure out what I want to play next. I still have money on my PSN account, so I'm torn between Persona 3 & 4 (I'll get both at the same time) or the Dark Souls 2 DLC that's coming out the 22nd of this month. I don't know. Dark Souls 2 was so good, I would love to play the DLC, but then again supposedly Persona has a lot of hours in it. Decisions, decisions.





Eggshell said:


> I've been playing a lot of Zelda recently. I have Link's Awakening (at 8th dungeon now), The Minish Cap and Oracle of Ages to beat on my 3DS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you played IV? That one isn't so bad. The dungeons are short and mostly linear but sometimes I would get into a random battle with enemies who easily beat my party. I remember the second one being hard and the first one having a lot of grinding.
> 
> You're missing out.


I haven't touched IV yet. I'm trying to play them in order. I guess they're all connected some how and I wanna know how they're all connected.


----------



## silvers1

Half life 2 and replaying The Last of Us on survivor mode (fun, but difficult as hell!)


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Currently struggling with the final boss of Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga, but I think I found a trick to beating it. It might actually work if I bothered to pay attention to what I was doing.


----------



## Raynic781

Eggshell said:


>


Lol! The only thing that stopped me from buying it when I told you I was getting the PSN cards for it, was because I chickened out because it's turn-based. Most of the time in turn-based games I'm just hitting random actions and don't even know what I'm doing. If I win, it's based on luck.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Raynic781 said:


> Lol! The only thing that stopped me from buying it when I told you I was getting the PSN cards for it, was because I chickened out because it's turn-based. Most of the time in turn-based games I'm just hitting random actions and don't even know what I'm doing. If I win, it's based on luck.


Not in SMT. You hit random actions in battle and you'll find yourself dead before you can even blink.


----------



## Glue

Been replaying Xenogears. Did I say this already? I don't remember. Anyway, I'm really enjoying it, but haven't had much time to play it this week.



feels said:


> I ordered Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 4 through a seller on Amazon and I was so psyched that it arrived today. Opened the package to see that they sent me Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne instead.
> 
> Which would be kinda cool I guess if I didn't already own it. So, I'm not playing Persona 4. :b


You can never have too many copies of the greatest game ever. Keep that copy and buy P4 again. Hopefully you'll get a 3rd copy of Nocturne.


----------



## Raynic781

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Not in SMT. You hit random actions in battle and you'll find yourself dead before you can even blink.


I suck at turn-based games anyway, so I'll die a lot regardless. Which is probably why I'm gonna get the DLC for Dark Souls 2 instead. At least I know what I'm getting myself into.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Raynic781 said:


> I suck at turn-based games anyway, so I'll die a lot regardless. Which is probably why I'm gonna get the DLC for Dark Souls 2 instead. At least I know what I'm getting myself into.


You're probably better off. The only reason the Persona games are so long is because of how the calendar in the game works. You have to find ways to fill up your time until you hit a certain day. Trust me, there isn't exactly 70 hours worth of gameplay in Persona 3 or 4.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

In any case, I finally beat that trolling ***** in Digital Devil Saga. The ending sucks, but I guess I have to play the second game to find out the rest of the story. I'll probably save that for another day though.


----------



## tokkitoria

Tomodachi Life, Animal Crossing: New Leaf (PM if you want to visit on either game) as well as Catherine. I started Portal 2 but I'm not that far into it to consider myself as currently playing. With 3 endings Catherine is taking up a lot of time xD


----------



## Jay689

Eggshell said:


> I thought it was really cool seeing how they're connected. I won't spoil it though.


Good to know! The 1st game is beating the living crap outta me. I died in the first battle! I'm a jrpg veteran! That never happens! lol I like a challenge though.


----------



## Aphexfan

Kinda shifting between Pokemon Y and Link Between worlds :3


----------



## Cronos

Finally got around to picking up Dark Souls. I'm playing at a wanderer and am already struggling at Firelink Shrine(?). What the heck, skeletons should not be this agile.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

playing Dishonored after taking a long break from it and I'm so confused =/


----------



## Raynic781

Cronos said:


> Finally got around to picking up Dark Souls. I'm playing at a wanderer and am already struggling at Firelink Shrine(?). What the heck, skeletons should not be this agile.


Lol, those damn skeletons are annoying!

I just randomly started playing Fallout New Vegas this morning. I think I'm gonna download some mods for it.


----------



## mezzoforte

Mass Effect 2


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Cronos said:


> Finally got around to picking up Dark Souls. I'm playing at a wanderer and am already struggling at Firelink Shrine(?). What the heck, skeletons should not be this agile.


I'm sure you know by now, but you don't have to go that way, not yet at least. My strategy for dealing with them was to lure them out slowly since they seem to come in pairs. I usually led them back to the bonfire and tried to focus my attacks on one at a time. It was pretty pointless since there's no need to kill them and they give you no souls (pre patch at least) but it was still fun challenging myself against them.


----------



## Raynic781

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I'm sure you know by now, but you don't have to go that way, not yet at least. My strategy for dealing with them was to lure them out slowly since they seem to come in pairs. I usually led them back to the bonfire and tried to focus my attacks on one at a time. It was pretty pointless since there's no need to kill them and they give you no souls (pre patch at least) but it was still fun challenging myself against them.


I think now you get souls if you kill them with a divine weapon, I can't remember. I think that way they won't revive continually. But as you said, it's pretty pointless to even bother with them.


----------



## annabells

Tomodachi Life! I am obsessed with this silly little game, haha. It's so fun making my favorite characters and witnessing the crazy relationships that occur!


----------



## T Studdly

"I wanna be the boshy"

It's so ridiculously hard but freaking hilarious.


----------



## Fat Man

Kirby: Triple Deluxe
I love the music in this game



Choppi said:


> Tomodachi Life! I am obsessed with this silly little game, haha. It's so fun making my favorite characters and witnessing the crazy relationships that occur!


TL is awesome. At first I was skeptical of getting it because of how strange the game looked plus the commercials made the game seem unappealing to me. But In the end I got it, and now I play it daily usually.


----------



## Nekomata

Devil Survivor: Overclocked


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Tabris said:


> That mod is pretty ridiculous. It was great but I got tired of the difficulty. It just became a grind.


Just wanted to let you know someone is working on a mod for misery that makes things easier. It's called Les Miserables. Keep an eye on it if you're interested. It's not ready for 2.1.1 yet, but the guy's working on it.

I'm still playing Misery lol. I was planning to give up, but it's going well right now. After killing a band of mercenaries the leader dropped a super nice assault rifle and i've been using it since. It's quite good for sniping. Better than a sniper rifle... I'm also using a spaz 12 shotgun for mutants. If anything the game is a lot easier now unless i get caught by surprise(they see me before i see them). Anyway after a few quests in Jupiter i'll head to pripyat so i can get one shotted by psychotic Monolith soldiers.


----------



## mezzoforte

Going to start the Destiny beta today.
(I know, I'm late) :b


----------



## Raynic781

mezzoforte said:


> Going to start the Destiny beta today.
> (I know, I'm late) :b


I started the beta this morning! Me likes !


----------



## Raynic781

Eggshell said:


> I can't put Fire Emblem: Awakening down.
> 
> And I wonder if the PS3 got the Destiny beta.


Yep, that's what I'm playing it on. I'm waiting for the Destiny PS4 bundle to come out before I get a PS4. Did you get a beta code? I know if you pre-ordered it you get one. For some reason I got three beta codes, I guess so your friends can play with you.


----------



## Arbre

Raynic781 said:


> Yep, that's what I'm playing it on. I'm waiting for the Destiny PS4 bundle to come out before I get a PS4. Did you get a beta code? I know if you pre-ordered it you get one. For some reason I got three beta codes, I guess so your friends can play with you.


I don't have a beta code? You need one to play it? I was hoping you could just download it off of the PSN store.


----------



## To22

Eggshell said:


> I don't have a beta code? You need one to play it? I was hoping you could just download it off of the PSN store.


You do but I'll PM you a code. Try it and see if it works.


----------



## Raynic781

Eggshell said:


> I don't have a beta code? You need one to play it? I was hoping you could just download it off of the PSN store.


When they sent me an email they said to go onto the PSN store and go to redeem codes, so I don't think you can just download it without the code. You can try though.

And if the one Zone gives you doesn't work, I have one extra one you can try.


----------



## Arbre

Raynic781 said:


> When they sent me an email they said to go onto the PSN store and go to redeem codes, so I don't think you can just download it without the code. You can try though.
> 
> And if the one Zone gives you doesn't work, I have one extra one you can try.


Zone was nice enough to give me codes. Thanks, Zone.


----------



## Raynic781

Eggshell said:


> Zone was nice enough to give me codes. Thanks, Zone.


Cool deal.


----------



## Folded Edge

Dark Souls - just started it, pretty addictive but tough going.


----------



## BillDauterive

Just beat Hitman: Absolution. Thinking of what next to play in my massive backlog.


----------



## donzen

Osu, Quakelive and League of Legends! \o/
Sometimes random fighting or horror games (things like Outlast, I love playing that).


----------



## Brisby

I played through Broken Age the other day. I liked it.


----------



## mezzoforte

Raynic781 said:


> I started the beta this morning! Me likes !


I like it too


----------



## bubbletea

danganronpa on my vita...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Shadowrun: Dragonfall


----------



## Glue

Shin Megami Tensei 4. I'm already in Tokyo and I'm really liking it. It's neat. Hasn't been that challenging yet, though. They added features that make it easier than it should. Like if the MC dies the game isn't over, you can save whenever you want, and paying Charon to revive you. You're also given the option to lower the difficulty, which is totally unnecessary. Normal mode is already like an easy mode. Anyway, that's the only thing I dislike about it so far. Everything else about the game is good.


----------



## Jay689

I've been playing the Destiny beta through out the weekend so far. But other than that, I've been playing Project X Zone.


----------



## mezzoforte

Jay689 said:


> I've been playing the Destiny beta through out the weekend so far.


:high5 It's fun, right?


----------



## midnightson

Eggshell said:


> I downloaded and installed the Destiny beta but I haven't played it yet. I might want to stream it (I think my girlfriend and friends would like watching me play it) but I'm not sure how to get my PVR working for the PS3. When I set up my PVR it had a Wii U/360 mode and a PS3 mode and I selected Wii U/360. Not sure how to change it.


I totally forgot that it was coming out for PS3. Maybe I should check it out. Are PS3 and PS4 gonna be on the same server?


----------



## The Radiant Hero

Xenoblade Chronicles.


----------



## Folded Edge

Dark Souls - is really driving me crazy already :sus :b


----------



## feels

Finally got my hands on Persona 4



Had to order another copy. Amazon was really quick and awesome about refunding me and paying for two-day shipping on the second order. Anyway, I'm a few hours into this game and it's pretty much everything I hoped it would be.

I also picked up a copy of Persona 3 FES at a convention recently. So, I think that's next up.


----------



## Kascheritt

Mass Effect 3. Finished a few side missions, some of the main story and Omega DLC. I enjoying everything so far, except for the awkard running animations. How could they pass it to the final game version !? 
>_> Illusive Man, wtf are you doing?!


----------



## mezzoforte

midnightson said:


> I totally forgot that it was coming out for PS3. Maybe I should check it out. Are PS3 and PS4 gonna be on the same server?


No.


----------



## midnightson

I did a run through of Dark Souls 2 to get a character ready for the DLC. Took a little over five hours. I'm legit surprised at how easy it was, especially since I haven't played it in a couple of months. Coming from hard mode in Dragon's Dogma it was a walk in the park.

I don't know if the greatsword got buffed but I was wrecking everything with it at +10.


----------



## Raynic781

midnightson said:


> I did a run through of Dark Souls 2 to get a character ready for the DLC. Took a little over five hours. I'm legit surprised at how easy it was, especially since I haven't played it in a couple of months. Coming from hard mode in Dragon's Dogma it was a walk in the park.
> 
> I don't know if the greatsword got buffed but I was wrecking everything with it at +10.


Didn't they release a new patch recently? I can't remember if any weapons were buffed or not. I also totally forgot that the DLC came out today.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing S.t.a.l.k.e.r: Lost Alpha.

It's a complete remake of the original stalker with added tweaks, graphics and quests. It's also a stand alone game so you don't need the original game to play it. So for stalker fans, this is a must try.

I'm really enjoying it so far.

Here's the link for anyone interested:

Lost Alpha


----------



## gorbulas

My current game plan is to play Rift, and occasionally Defiance while the TV show is in season (for the rewards). I will stop playing Rift and head on over to Path of Exile when the next big update comes out and the new 4-month leagues begin. 

Other games on the back burner include Plants vs Zombies and The Witcher. The Witcher is a game that I really want to finish but for some reason I never play it. I got Plants vs Zombies from Origin's On the House program. The next game in the program, depending on what it is, I might play that too. 

On my Android phone, I have a game called Magic Rampage which is a great game to play and I am trying out this city builder game, Tribez and Castlez.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

gorbulas said:


> My current game plan is to play Rift, and occasionally Defiance while the TV show is in season (for the rewards


How is Defiance? I was thinking of trying that game out after a few recent reviews.



gorbulas said:


> Path of Exile when the next big update comes out and the new 4-month leagues begin.


And Act 4 will come eventually lol.

I barely play the game lately. There's just no point if i can't get good loot solo. I have 350 iir and 100 iiq and still nothing good for days of play. Why don't they completely remove that stupid system and leave it to pure chance while adjusting the drop rate a bit. That way you don't need to build for magic find and can actually enjoy a fully geared damage character. I never was a fan of magic find in the first place.

I think i might drop standard completely and play only the leagues now. Making new characters is always fun in this game anyway.


----------



## Thedood

I've been playing alot of Adavnce Wars when I have downtime at work, it's so addictive. I'd love to play my shiny, new Final Fantasy X/X-2 HD remaster when I'm not too tired from working or too busy with other stuff.


----------



## midnightson

Tokyo Jungle


----------



## Raynic781

Currently playing Dark Souls 2 DLC. I think I'm gonna get Borderlands 1&2 from Amazon. You can get both of them for $25, which is good. Hopefully I'll be playing that next.


----------



## marianammsfc

World of Warcraft - Cataclysm 
I'm a blood elf mage


----------



## mezzoforte

Doing the Iron Banner event in the Destiny beta


----------



## Draconis

At the moment Dishonored and Deus Ex: Human Revolution. I can see clrearly now how stealth works better in Dishonored.


----------



## feels

Eggshell said:


> The true ending in Persona 4 is very easy to miss if you don't use a guide. If you don't do very specific things the game will suddenly end and you'll miss out on about 10-15 hours of gameplay, depending on the version you're playing. You don't want to just look up a guide because of massive spoilers (avoid looking up who the serial killer is). On December 3rd (this is very late in the game) you'll have to answer the questions this way:
> 
> First Question: Third Response
> Second Question: First Response
> Third Question: Third Response
> Fourth Question: Second Response
> Fifth Question: Third Response
> Sixth Question: Second Response
> 
> Then on December 5th a character will give you a list and you get three attempts to pick the killer. If you get all three wrong you can just reload a save file. The Vita version of Persona 4 also requires you to max Marie's social link while the PS2 version only requires you to max any one social link, I think. Maxing one social link isn't a problem at all. On the last day of the game you have to go around town and talk to everyone who's social link you maxed and then choose not to go home and instead go to June's. Then you'll finally get the games true ending.


Oh, man, this is super helpful. Thank ya! I definitely would have screwed this up otherwise 'cause I usually never look up any kind of guides unless it's like my second time playing (although it is really tempting to do now because I don't feel like I'm playing very strategically or anything and I just wonder if that'll come back to bite me later).

This game is easily becoming one of my favorites. It's been a while since I've been this excited about and addicted to a game and it just feels really nice.


----------



## Joe H

I'm playing the destiny beta until it ends on PS4. Then I guess I will go back to replaying PS3 games probably GTA V and Portal 2.


----------



## BTAG

I'm playing the Destiny Beta, and thus far I am extremely underwhelmed. I even came into it with lower expectations than most, and it still somehow didn't quite reach those low expectations. The story missions are fairly enjoyable, but don't feel super unique to me, and in my opinion the PvP is just awful. It feels so slow to me. So far, I think I've spent more time kicking around the soccer ball in the hub, than I have doing anything else, which isn't a great sign for my overall enjoyment. I know a beta isn't indicative of the final release, but the trends that I've noticed, and disliked, probably won't be significantly different when the full game releases.


----------



## knightofdespair

Zelda 2, NES

About all I have time for the last few weeks.


----------



## pizzaman

I've been overplaying mario kart 8 for the past month.
Thinking about getting hyrule warriors


----------



## Jay689

It's been nothing but Mario Kart 8 and Wind Waker HD this past weekend. A little of the Destiny Beta also...


----------



## Kiba




----------



## drganon

Minecraft and Trials Evolution.


----------



## Speakless

Disgaea: Hour of Darkness for psp


----------



## Marakunda

Finally platinum'd dark souls. White titanite slabs were SUCH a ***** to farm. 
I'm far from done with this game though. Now I'm gonna try a soul level 1 run.


----------



## VividImagination

PS3: Sonic Unleashed + Portal 2
NDS: The World Ends With You

Replaying all three of them for now.


----------



## mezzoforte

I miss Destiny. 
I played more of Mass Effect 2 today though.


----------



## Cerberus

The Walking Dead: Season 2


----------



## Raynic781

mezzoforte said:


> I miss Destiny.
> I played more of Mass Effect 2 today though.


I feel your pain. I actually have nothing to play now, except for The Sims 3, but I'm always playing that so it doesn't really count.


----------



## H i

league of legends. Teaching people lessons in dominion, aram at the moment.


----------



## The Radiant Hero

Xenogears now. Game can get kinda frustrating though.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Postal 2.


----------



## drganon

Cerberus said:


> The Walking Dead: Season 2


Whats your opinion of it? Personally, I though the story was better in the first season than in this one. This season to me is lacking direction, or some sort of end objective. This season seems to just be a bunch of bad situations strung together. I still like it, but not as much as last season, but thats just me.


----------



## Fat Man

Pokemon Y, just completed the National Dex.


----------



## igor1701

Warhammer 40000: Dawn of War II


----------



## Charmander

Saints Row 2



drganon said:


> Whats your opinion of it? Personally, I though the story was better in the first season than in this one. This season to me is lacking direction, or some sort of end objective. This season seems to just be a bunch of bad situations strung together. I still like it, but not as much as last season, but thats just me.


Lol ikr? Granted I think it's improved since the first episode, which I was really disappointed by. But the story and characters really aren't as strong as the first season. They just keep killing everyone off, and not really giving you much of a choice. I.e. The game will pretend that you can save a person, and just end up killing them later on in the episode.


----------



## drganon

Charmander said:


> Saints Row 2
> 
> Lol ikr? Granted I think it's improved since the first episode, which I was really disappointed by. But the story and characters really aren't as strong as the first season. They just keep killing everyone off, and not really giving you much of a choice. I.e. The game will pretend that you can save a person, and just end up killing them later on in the episode.


It doesn't help that there seems to be such a long time between episodes that I almost forget what I did in the previous episode. I don't know If I'll get the third season, but if I do, I'll wait until the entire season is out instead of getting the season pass.


----------



## MylesB93

The Last Of Us Remastered... Yep, I gave in and bought again lol


----------



## OutsideR1

AC: Brotherhood, and it is the best game I ever played! (coming from someone who beat ac2 recently).


----------



## scooby

Played through The Cat Lady. I'd say it was pretty ****ed up. Very interesting.


----------



## knightofdespair

Made a new guy now on path of exile, my old one was pretty much unsalvageable I think, at least not until I get him some way better gear. New Marauder is already level 23 and kickin ***...

If anybody has gotten in the high 80's/90's on there, what do you think of my planned build?

http://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...gYqW62QbvtvJ_Bo8bY0iHS6uJh45_o9u8O8i_2SPcy900=


----------



## midnightson

I'm a couple of hours into Arkham Asylum aaaaand....I'm not feeling it. The camera really bugs me, it's too close and swings around too fast when you change direction. The environments are too cramped and cluttered. The combat system seems okay, I haven't taken any time to understand it, but that's not a problem so far when I can just mash square and kill everyone even on hard mode. And the interruptions...every time I enter a room there's a cutscene, or Barbara calls, or Bats calls Barbara, like jesus just let me play already.

It's probably too early in the game to judge but I hope it gets better.


----------



## Cenarius

Right now I'm almost exclusively on Hearthstone. I also picked up a fighting game but I'm too addicted to hearthstone to play anything else. Collecting those legendaries.


----------



## midnightson

midnightson said:


> I'm a couple of hours into Arkham Asylum aaaaand....I'm not feeling it. The camera really bugs me, it's too close and swings around too fast when you change direction. The environments are too cramped and cluttered. The combat system seems okay, I haven't taken any time to understand it, but that's not a problem so far when I can just mash square and kill everyone even on hard mode. And the interruptions...every time I enter a room there's a cutscene, or Barbara calls, or Bats calls Barbara, like jesus just let me play already.
> 
> It's probably too early in the game to judge but I hope it gets better.


Alright, I got to the courtyard of the mansion and it's pretty cool now. The Riddler clues are a nice way to encourage exploration. I'd still rather play Dragon's Dogma as my main game atm but I'm sure I'll end up beating AA.


----------



## Cenarius

midnightson said:


> Alright, I got to the courtyard of the mansion and it's pretty cool now. The Riddler clues are a nice way to encourage exploration. I'd still rather play Dragon's Dogma as my main game atm but I'm sure I'll end up beating AA.


Arkham City was way better. I just skipped Asylum, read the story, and started playing at City.


----------



## BTAG

Cenarius said:


> Arkham City was way better. I just skipped Asylum, read the story, and started playing at City.


That's very debatable. City had the more polished gameplay, but it lacked the atmosphere that Asylum had. City definitely had the more interesting boss encounters though.

I'm currently playing EA UFC and Hearthstone.


----------



## Charmander

Far Cry 3. I was only playing it again to finish off my trophies, and was dreading having to do online co-op to get about 6 trophies, but it was actually really great. First online I've actually enjoyed lol.


----------



## Fat Man

LOZ: Link Between Worlds


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

GunZ 2


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Gta v


----------



## H i

nosgoth


----------



## Marko3

Borderlands 2, xbox.... awesome..!


----------



## Marakunda

Just finished Dark Souls in 1 hour and 46 minutes. That's a new PB I guess.
Beats my first "speedrun" by over an hour.


----------



## Jamalam

How could you have skipped Arkham Asylum!? SHAME ON YOU! It was fantastic! The series seemed to go stagnate with me a little. I played City and thought it was OK, but Origins just annoyed me! I got to a bit with the boat and the Penguin running about like a nutter and I put it down. I got hooked with midnightson's progression with Asylum in this thread. I was hoping you'd get into it! Sorry, waffling on.

I'm on Caesar III at the mo on the lappy. It's a city building strategy game from 1998 or something like that. I'm hooked!

I'm also finally sinking my teeth into Uncharted 3 after it finally going down in price to below a tenner. Ker-ching mate!


----------



## Kascheritt

Mass Effect 3, just finished the game and it was awesome. When I started the trilogy , all I knew was that people disliked the ending to the point Bioware had to add an extended cut. Well, I see why now, but a fun ride nonetheless :] I'll probably replay the whole trilogy sometime later with different romance interest.
Now waiting for Dragon Age ;d


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I finally broke down and got Grand Theft Auto V. Never thought I'd actually play it, but why not? It's not bad, but the controls are really loose and clunky, and I played the PS2 trilogy. I also kind of miss Vice City. Exploring seems mostly pointless this time around.


----------



## mezzoforte

Gta v


----------



## bewilderedminerals

I just started playing Dragon's Dogma. It's amazing.


----------



## shortcake

Finally got around to finishing the platinum I was chasing so now I'm back to playing Borderlands 2~ fun stuff :3


----------



## Cerberus

Dark Souls for like the gazzillionth time


----------



## mezzoforte

About to start The Last of Us finally!
My boyfriend was nice enough to let me borrow his copy.


----------



## AngelClare

mezzoforte said:


> About to start The Last of Us finally!
> My boyfriend was nice enough to let me borrow his copy.


One of the best games ever made. Enjoy.

I'm on my 3rd play through of Wolfenstein TNO. It's like the gaming gods heard complaints about modern FPS games and created this old school gem.


----------



## Charmander

Saints Row: The Third



mezzoforte said:


> About to start The Last of Us finally!
> My boyfriend was nice enough to let me borrow his copy.


One of my favourite games, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Charmeleon

mezzoforte said:


> About to start The Last of Us finally!
> My boyfriend was nice enough to let me borrow his copy.


Prepare yourself for the feels fap wizard 

The Last of Us basically trumps everything Hollywood has to offer.


----------



## Glue

The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds.

Still playing Shin Megami Tensei 4. I'm on neutral path right now, I think. At least that's what I think Stephen said after beating King Kenji. Going to try to stay on this path.

The game gets really easy once you get to Tokyo. Didn't have trouble with any boss (I usually beat them on my first try) until I fought King Kenji. Ancient Curse was really annoying. Had to fuse a demon who has a resist/null to almost everything. Hellish Mask didn't do ****, though. Probably should have gone with Null Mind. Anyway, he was the only one standing at the end of the battle.










I really like the way fusing works in this game. Love that you can pick which skills you want to transfer. No more having to fuse cancel until you get the desired skill set. The "new demons only" option is going to come in handy when I try to 100% the compendium.


----------



## Nekomata

Devil Survivor: Overclocked
Grand Theft Auto V


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Gone Home


----------



## iminnocentenough

GOURANGA said:


> Gone Home


Is that even considered a game?


----------



## iminnocentenough

I was playing Super Mario World, and Doom on the SNES

Doom SNES is absolutely horrible! So hard to control your character. It's like they gave you Resident Evil tank controls for a quick paced shooter.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

iminnocentenough said:


> Is that even considered a game?


How original.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

iminnocentenough said:


> Doom SNES is absolutely horrible! So hard to control your character. It's like they gave you Resident Evil tank controls for a quick paced shooter.


It really is horrible on the Snes.

But brutal Doom spoiled me. I can't even touch any other Doom version now.


----------



## wmu'14

Metroid Prime: Hunters *DS*


----------



## Raynic781

Charmander said:


> Saints Row: The Third


Saints Row: The Third is my favorite game to just play and joke around. I'm doing the carjacking missions that I never finished for some reason.

Other than Saints Row, I honestly have nothing else to play, I think I'm going through another phase of not wanting to game for a while.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Glue said:


> The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds.
> 
> Still playing Shin Megami Tensei 4. I'm on neutral path right now, I think. At least that's what I think Stephen said after beating King Kenji. Going to try to stay on this path.
> 
> The game gets really easy once you get to Tokyo. Didn't have trouble with any boss (I usually beat them on my first try) until I fought King Kenji. Ancient Curse was really annoying. Had to fuse a demon who has a resist/null to almost everything. Hellish Mask didn't do ****, though. Probably should have gone with Null Mind. Anyway, he was the only one standing at the end of the battle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the way fusing works in this game. Love that you can pick which skills you want to transfer. No more having to fuse cancel until you get the desired skill set. The "new demons only" option is going to come in handy when I try to 100% the compendium.


If you got Stephen in that weird dimension or whatever it was, you'll be on the neutral path for the rest of the game. Be prepared to do a lot more work to get to the end though.


----------



## RZ3R0

FIFA 14 and Lionheart Tactics at the same time.


----------



## nycdude

Tomb Raider remake on the xbox 360.


----------



## knightofdespair

Final Fantasy 1 for NES


----------



## starsfreak

NHL 09 and F1 Challenge 99-02 with mods.

Yeah I have an old PC...


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

L.A Noire and Rocksmith 2014 for PS3


----------



## Therin

Playing Metroid (original) on the 3DS. 

I'm a big nintendo fan that has not played any Metroid haha... thought it was about time to start.


----------



## Arbre

Therin said:


> Playing Metroid (original) on the 3DS.
> 
> I'm a big nintendo fan that has not played any Metroid haha... thought it was about time to start.


I've been a Nintendo fan for 20 years and Metroid is easily my favourite video game series. The original Metroid is a bad place to start because it's outdated in so many ways. I love it and have beat it a few times but I would never recommend that one to a person.

Best way to play Metroid:
1. Super Metroid of Metroid Zero Mission first. You can play the best game in the series in Super Metroid or Zero Mission which is a remake of the first game, the easiest 2D game (still amazing though) and takes place in the timeline.
2. Super or Zero Mission next, whichever one you didn't play first.
3. Metroid Fusion
4. Metroid Prime
5. Metroid Prime 2: Echoes
6. Metroid Prime 3: Corruption

There's also that original Metroid and Metroid 2 but a lot of people consider them very outdated. A lot of Metroid fans don't even like them but I personally do. Metroid Prime: Hunters and Metroid: Other M aren't worth playing at all either. Especially Other M. Hunters has bad controls and level design and Other M really isn't a Metroid game, they took out the atmosphere, exploration and great music and it has a lot of long cutscenes where the writing sounds like fan fiction written by a kid on Tumblr.


----------



## Therin

Eggshell said:


> I've been a Nintendo fan for 20 years and Metroid is easily my favourite video game series. The original Metroid is a bad place to start because it's outdated in so many ways. I love it and have beat it a few times but I would never recommend that one to a person.
> 
> Best way to play Metroid:
> 1. Super Metroid of Metroid Zero Mission first. You can play the best game in the series in Super Metroid or Zero Mission which is a remake of the first game, the easiest 2D game (still amazing though) and takes place in the timeline.
> 2. Super or Zero Mission next, whichever one you didn't play first.
> 3. Metroid Fusion
> 4. Metroid Prime
> 5. Metroid Prime 2: Echoes
> 6. Metroid Prime 3: Corruption
> 
> There's also that original Metroid and Metroid 2 but a lot of people consider them very outdated. A lot of Metroid fans don't even like them but I personally do. Metroid Prime: Hunters and Metroid: Other M aren't worth playing at all either. Especially Other M. Hunters has bad controls and level design and Other M really isn't a Metroid game, they took out the atmosphere, exploration and great music and it has a lot of long cutscenes where the writing sounds like fan fiction written by a kid on Tumblr.


Oh hey, thanks for the tips! Yeah, I have an irl friend that is super into Metroid (his favorite series too!)

Heheh I'm enjoying the game so far! I've been told to play Zero Mission and Prime. Probably going to go with Zero Mission next!

HAHAHA I've heard that about Other M! It sounds terrible and my friend showed me that one cutscene where Samus faces Ridley. It made me sad.


----------



## Arbre

Therin said:


> Oh hey, thanks for the tips! Yeah, I have an irl friend that is super into Metroid (his favorite series too!)
> 
> Heheh I'm enjoying the game so far! I've been told to play Zero Mission and Prime. Probably going to go with Zero Mission next!
> 
> HAHAHA I've heard that about Other M! It sounds terrible and my friend showed me that one cutscene where Samus faces Ridley. It made me sad.


Japan got Zero Mission on the Wii U eShop a month ago so we could get it at any time. Super Metroid and Metroid Fusion are already on the Wii U. You should definitely get Super Metroid if you ever have the money to. Most people consider either Super Metroid or Metroid Prime the best in the series.


----------



## Therin

Eggshell said:


> Japan got Zero Mission on the Wii U eShop a month ago so we could get it at any time. Super Metroid and Metroid Fusion are already on the Wii U. You should definitely get Super Metroid if you ever have the money to. Most people consider either Super Metroid or Metroid Prime the best in the series.


Aw sweet! Haha I actually promised myself I wouldn't buy any games until I got a job (unemployed at the moment sob.) Definitely going to get Shovel Knight, a Metroid game, and LOZ Minish Cap when I can buy games again.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Sorry, but I have to speak up about Other M. That game is seriously nowhere near as bad as people make it out to be, and I've played every Metroid since then. It really is silly how bent out of shape people get when it's brought up. It's just a video game. There are far worse things in this world that could be happening to you instead of playing a game you didn't like.


----------



## Arbre

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Sorry, but I have to speak up about Other M. That game is seriously nowhere near as bad as people make it out to be, and I've played every Metroid since then. It really is silly how bent out of shape people get when it's brought up. It's just a video game. There are far worse things in this world that could be happening to you instead of playing a game you didn't like.


Even ignoring the terrible writing I think it's a bad game. There's really no music, it's very linear with only one way to go and doors even look behind you, terrible controls where you're playing a 3D game with a D-pad and two buttons, you just spam the dodge and shoot button during combat, you have to switch to a first person view and you can't even move in it and you don't find any suit upgrades. They took out everything that makes Metroid a Metroid game.


----------



## Cyclonic

I started playing Sacred 2 again, got it for the PC in some recent Humble Bundle deal. 

I played the 360 version A TON back in the summer of 2009, because the economy crashed and I had no job.

The controls feel awkward and the combat is boring, I swear the game looked and played better back in 2009. Maybe it's just nostalgia.


----------



## dead24

Just started bioshock infinite on the 360. Art style and gameplay is really good unfortunately the graphics resolution SUCKS!!! It's like sub-hd:wtf


----------



## Fat Man

I've been playing Animal Crossing: New Leaf recently and I use to play with keep talking to me over the BF system. they're cool people but they talk way to much.


----------



## midnightson

Neo Contra. It kinda sucks but not enough to turn me away. Definitely not as good as Shattered Soldier.


----------



## Thedood

knightofdespair said:


> Final Fantasy 1 for NES


**** yeah! Just wished all the spells actually worked, haha. I've been meaning to go back and play FF1 again. It's been awhile.



Eggshell said:


> There's also that original Metroid and Metroid 2 but a lot of people consider them very outdated. A lot of Metroid fans don't even like them but I personally do.


The original Metroid rules!


----------



## RedViperofDorne

Final Fantasy XIV has been my main game for a while now.


----------



## Cerberus

Fallout 3

I didn't much care for this game on console, but it's pretty damn good on PC with mods.


----------



## kaminagi

just finished Final Fantasy III, now playing Final Fantasy IV (on the DS)


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Kerbal Space Program


----------



## Fat Man

Earthbound!


----------



## spiritedaway

Infamous: Second Son


----------



## starsfreak

FIFA Manager 13 with Hamburg


----------



## Therin

Nanorell8 said:


> Earthbound!


Aaaaah my favorite game!


----------



## Jammer25

Any advice on Dead Space 3? Thinking about buying it on PS3, I loved the first two games.


----------



## Fat Man

Therin said:


> Aaaaah my favorite game!


I love EB, I never get tired of playing it ^v^


----------



## Silent Protagonist

Atelier Meruru Plus: The Apprentice of Arland.


----------



## H i

league of legends still....


----------



## Steve French

Been playing Link's Awakening off and on, though learning I don't get the extra screen for not dying kind of deflated me, and just started up Ys Seven, pretty great and not too well known action-RPG on the PSP.


----------



## MovingForward2015

Ive been playing "Clash of Clans" on the Ipad. It's pretty fun doing clan wars.


----------



## Direction

League of Legends (One of my staple games)
The World Ends With You (For DS, and largely underrated imo)


----------



## Cheesecake

New Super Mario Bros. Wii U


----------



## Kind Of

Divinity: Original Sin

Is everybody in this game insane seriously


----------



## Brelyn

The very first Fire Emblem game.
Just downloaded the whole series so far.
Nice to see where it all started.


----------



## Callistoxx

Halo 4! Always looking for more people to play with 

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## DarthRexor

I am playing Dead Island, on the ps3


----------



## Kind Of

I love Divinity, but I hate everything about it except for battles, graphics, and party interactions. Even ending quests is unnecessarily obtuse and a chore, and there's no reason why that should require any thought at all from a player.

I know someone who's been playing Unturned, so I guess I'll pick that up and fiddle with it for awhile instead.


----------



## H i

Kind Of said:


> I love Divinity, but I hate everything about it except for battles, graphics, and party interactions. Even ending quests is unnecessarily obtuse and a chore, and there's no reason why that should require any thought at all from a player.
> 
> I know someone who's been playing Unturned, so I guess I'll pick that up and fiddle with it for awhile instead.


Been playing divinity a lot as well. Really fun kind of deciding what to make next. I played a knight for awhile but noticed really fast that mages are op. And AI rangers hit rate is stupidly high. Playing a range is kind of difficult o _ o unless you have special arrows I suppose.


----------



## Kind Of

H i said:


> Been playing divinity a lot as well. Really fun kind of deciding what to make next. I played a knight for awhile but noticed really fast that mages are op. And AI rangers hit rate is stupidly high. Playing a range is kind of difficult o _ o unless you have special arrows I suppose.


I went with Warrior and Ranger for my two starting characters, and I haven't had any major trouble with the battles so far. Several of them required a few do-overs with better tactics, but nothing insurmountable.

Probably helps that I saw a Summon Fire Elemental book, freaked out, and bought it for my mage. It's pretty badass and starts a lot of fires.

Half the time my party is on fire and I really can't help it, anyway.


----------



## iminnocentenough

I'm currently playing Chrono Cross and San Andreas! Just got into this weird artistic style world in Chrono Cross and just began some missions in Las Venturas in San Andreas!


----------



## Steve French

Got thinking about Banjo-Kazooie after I'd mentioned it in that sequels thread, so I decided I would play through it again after all these years and go for 100% completion. Still a great game. Only took me 9 hours though, seemed to remember it being more extensive.


----------



## Jay689

Been playing Jojo's Bizarre Adventure: All Star Battle. I love the game. So much style and flair! CyberConnect2 are champions of anime style games.


----------



## gamingpup

Currently going through Reverse/Rebirth mode for Kingdom hearts Re:Chain of memories


----------



## Satoni

Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood. I only played AC2 a few months ago and enjoyed it immensely. So far AC:B seems to be a good follow-up.


----------



## midnightson

I can't decide whether to start SMT: Nocturne or Valkyrie Profile 2. Or maybe La Pucelle Tactics. 

I'm glad I bought a bunch of PS2 games from Gamestop years back since the last time I checked at the one around here their PS2 selection was just a little bin full of ****ty sports and guitar hero games.


----------



## The Exodus

Finished Silent Hill 2. Now I want Silent Hill The Room, haha.

Playing CoD WaW right now.


----------



## Raynic781

midnightson said:


> I can't decide whether to start SMT: Nocturne or Valkyrie Profile 2. Or maybe La Pucelle Tactics.
> 
> I'm glad I bought a bunch of PS2 games from Gamestop years back since the last time I checked at the one around here their PS2 selection was just a little bin full of ****ty sports and guitar hero games.


When I used to work at Gamestop, we got rid of the PS2 section completely. We only had sport and guitar hero games too.

So unfortunately I haven't been able to play anything because I moved out and everything has and still is very hectic. I didn't even pack my damn console. But, I really want to play Valkyria Chronicles. I played the demo of it a long time ago, but never got it. That might be the game I pick up next. Or Journey.


----------



## KaitlynRose

I have been playing The Guilded Fate Paradox as of late. I enjoy the general gameplay (it is similar to Disgaea) and I absolutely adore the story, but some aspects are incredibly annoying.

For instance, it is easy to be swarmed by enemies, each dungeon you must start at level one (while the monsters are at about 6 or 7 in this point of the game; perhaps even higher as the story progresses), and if you die you lose all your equipment, most if not all the items in your bag, half your money, and must start the dungeon over again. You must also somehow survive 5+ floors to escape or clear each part of the dungeon.

Evidently, I have rage quit at the moment, and will not be touching my PS3 for some time.


----------



## Charmander

Just finished the last of us again. Was an idiot and forgot to play it in + mode, which means I'll need to play it at least 2/3 more times in different difficulties to get the trophies I want.  Might start playing Red Dead Redemption instead, never played it before!


----------



## Glue

I've been replaying Ghost in the Shell (PS1).

I finished Shin Megami Tensei 4 a few days ago and got neutral ending. Clocked in 85 hours in-game time (101 hours in the 3DS game log thing). Both Law and Chaos final bosses were really easy. I bought the DLC bosses and I'm working through those right now. I killed the 4 archangels (I hate their new designs) but I'm having trouble with Ancient of Days. I'm also working on 100%ing the compendium.

Sucks that there's only 2 save slots. I wanted to have all the endings on my cartridge.


----------



## starsfreak

Football Manager 2014

****ing frustrating because I have no idea how to play it properly lol


----------



## jcmp7754

The last of Us remastered. Add me on psn (ps4) elektrikbuzzed


----------



## irandom97

League of legends is my game <3


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Shadowgate.

I love that you can play this new version with the classic nes music.


----------



## mezzoforte

Causing mayhem in GTA V with the bf. :twisted


----------



## Paragon

Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition. Awesome RPG.


----------



## deuss

Skyrim. 89% done with modding, so that I can finally play ;;


----------



## fingertips

deuss said:


> Skyrim. 89% done with modding, so that I can finally play ;;


half the fun of bethesda games is adjusting your load order and bashing patches!!


----------



## Wirt

i just beat last of us (3rd time) so my gf could experience the story lol

but now i'm in the mood to play games, but no game in particular. and i get impatient playing most of the games i have since they take too much time.

im stuck in a weird gaming limbo


----------



## jcmp7754

The Last of Us Remastered!


----------



## Paragon

deuss said:


> Skyrim. 89% done with modding, so that I can finally play ;;


What mods have you used?

I never played Skyrim properly. Well, I tried the base game for a few hours, but in my opinion they always have so many bugs and flaws that it's not worth it without mods to fix everything.

I did that for Oblivion but took a look at some recommended Skyrim mod lists and people seemed to list about 60 odd, I just gave up and walked away lol.

Wouldn't mind playing it if there's a decent game underneath!?


----------



## The Radiant Hero

Fire Emblem: The Blazing Sword.


----------



## Nihilistic

Metroid Prime 2: Echoes!!!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm back in Path of Exile, since it got a big update and skill respec. Trying to figure out how to build my chars in a different way than before to add some spice.

I made my Witch into a pure summoner. Also running hatred, anger, wrath and the resists skill on top which makes zombies hit like trucks. Soon i'll be able to ditch the resist skill and run haste.

For my Templar i took all summoner nodes, but i also made my way into the bow tree and i'm using Rain of Arrows and Lightning Arrows as skills. Pretty damn op, even if he's a bit squishy. Still, i have 3 specters and 9 zombies to cut the incoming fire. I'm running the usual hatred and haste aura for him and minions. My best build yet i think.

And i haven't done my other alts yet. 3 level 80 remaining. Not sure what to do with them. The thing is, i'm not much of a theory crafter so it's a risk each time. Dat gamble.


----------



## Cerberus

Rome 2 Total War with the silven improvement mod


----------



## LonelySkater

FF14, Outlast and Dark Souls 2


----------



## mezzoforte

I started Borderlands 2 today. Pretty fun so far. I also hooked up my ps3 controller to my laptop...no idea why I didn't do this earlier, it's so much easier. :b


----------



## IamAnxiety

Halo Reach og Halo 3 anyone?


----------



## IamAnxiety

Callistoxx said:


> Halo 4! Always looking for more people to play with
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


Do you play Reach or Halo 3? I've played Halo since Combat Evolved, but I didn't find Halo 4 fun or enjoyable :/


----------



## IamAnxiety

crypticase said:


> Trying to have the guts to finish Outlast... Lol! Oh and replaying Halo Reach for no reason


Still playing Reach?


----------



## IamAnxiety

Salvador Dali said:


> I'm currently trying to get back into Dragon's Crown. I'm level 94 and the game has gotten so grindy that I just don't enjoy it much any more, but I don't really have anything else to play on my Vita at the moment.
> 
> Just recently got the platinum trophy for Resogun on PS4.
> Currently still playing Dark Souls and some Halo 3. I'll probably get started on Assassin's Creed 4 tomorrow. I have such a huge backlog of games and new games that I want to buy keep getting released, so it just grows and grows, lol.


Still on Halo 3?


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

GTA San Andreas Multiplayer


----------



## jcmp7754

GOURANGA said:


> GTA San Andreas Multiplayer


Them screenshots


----------



## Lone Drifter

*Five Nights at Freddy's*

A truly scary indie PC game:


----------



## BillDauterive

Max Payne 3


----------



## Jay689

I just started playing Shadow Hearts for the PS2. I was gonna wait til I get Koudelka but that is a hard game to find for a reasonable price. And I don't want to pirate it. But so far, I really like Shadow Hearts! Reminds me of The Legend of Dragoon for some reason.


----------



## Raynic781

Tekken 6 and Sims 3. Those are the only games I have the time for right now.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Just finished the Killzone 3 free demo; contemplating whether I should get it.


----------



## CleverCabbage

Replaying TESIII: Morrowind... Again!

Somehow i feel obliged to play through that game at least once every year. Other than that i'm also playing X3:Reunion, Sims 2, Garrysmod, War Thunder, Saints Row 3 and Papers Please. I get bored easily :<


----------



## Cerberus

Fear 2


----------



## deuss

fingertips said:


> half the fun of bethesda games is adjusting your load order and bashing patches!!


Ohhh god. That's a nightmare to me! hahaha


----------



## deuss

Paragon said:


> What mods have you used?
> 
> I never played Skyrim properly. Well, I tried the base game for a few hours, but in my opinion they always have so many bugs and flaws that it's not worth it without mods to fix everything.
> 
> I did that for Oblivion but took a look at some recommended Skyrim mod lists and people seemed to list about 60 odd, I just gave up and walked away lol.
> 
> Wouldn't mind playing it if there's a decent game underneath!?


I use about ~150 mods active right now. So, that's a lot to list. Hahaha, but I can tell you that I love having Enhanced Blood Texture mod, Lunari race and SkyRe. I love being a sneaky/assassin character. The Unofficial patches on Nexusmod website fixes a lot of the bugs, so you should definitely play Skyrim after you download those patches.

Modding Skyrim can be annoying though when there are crash to desktops


----------



## scooby

I recently played through a game called Ether One. I thought it was pretty cool. And the latest game I've started is the DLC for Outlast. Whistleblower. I haven't gotten very far in it though I don't think. Pretty much because I'm a coward.


----------



## Cerberus

BF4


----------



## Fat Man

Weegee's ghost house: for the sequel


----------



## BillDauterive

Beat Max Payne 3 yesterday, thinking of what to play next in my massive backlog.


----------



## Cerberus

F.E.A.R. : Extraction Point


This expansion is surprisingly good. Some of it is better than the original game. The scares are really good and the levels are more interesting (not hard to accomplish) than the original.


----------



## Kanova

Red Orchestra 2. It really isn't meant to be played like CoD, but every once in awhile I like to just run around and get behind them with a PPSH. And League.


----------



## NiamhB

I just started Deus Ex: Human Revolution.


----------



## metroid

The Last of Us Remastered and Kirby: triple deluxe


----------



## Charmander

Batman: Arkham Asylum. Never thought I'd enjoy it so much!


----------



## scooby

Charmander said:


> Batman: Arkham Asylum. Never thought I'd enjoy it so much!


I fell in love with that game, and it got me interested in the Batman universe. I didn't think I'd like it before I tried it, because usually superhero games have a bad reputation for being sucky. It made me watch those new batman movies, when before I had no interest at all to see them. That reminds me, I gotta start Arkham Origins some time.


----------



## Wirt

The Last of Us: Left Behind

just finished it now actually. Fricken love this series, just wish the dlc was a bit longer. i'm all for quality > quantity, and maybe i just want a lifetimes worth of last of us, but yea..im sad there's no more new last of us for me to play lol. i know people get tired of sequels, but i really hope there's a second one


----------



## CleverCabbage

Persona 4 on a ps2 emulator.


----------



## Jay689

Playing Muramasa Rebirth on the side right now. I wanna get all the weapons and all the endings for the current 5 characters. Can't wait for the last character dlc to release.


----------



## midnightson

Eh, just dabbling around with different things, Dark Souls 2, Valkyrie Profile 2, New Vegas, Dragon's Dogma, MTG Online. I'm pretty bored of games right now. I'm thinking of plunking down the money for a refurbished WiiU in time for Bayonetta 2 but then I might not be able to afford a PS4 by the time Bloodborne releases.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

midnightson said:


> Eh, just dabbling around with different things, Dark Souls 2, Valkyrie Profile 2, New Vegas, Dragon's Dogma, MTG Online. I'm pretty bored of games right now. I'm thinking of plunking down the money for a refurbished WiiU in time for Bayonetta 2 but then I might not be able to afford a PS4 by the time Bloodborne releases.


If you're interested in S.t.a.l.k.e.r, there's a free stand alone game that came out a while back called S.t.a.l.k.e.r: Lost alpha. The game is completely free. Patch it up to 1.3000 and you're good to go. It's kind of a remake/rehashed version of the original game.

Anyway. It's free and pretty damn good if you're into survival horror FPS.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha


----------



## Charmeleon

Actually nothing right now, kinda want to sell my ps3 and buy a ps4. Is the ps4 worth it yet guyz?


----------



## Aribeth




----------



## Charmander

scooby said:


> I fell in love with that game, and it got me interested in the Batman universe. I didn't think I'd like it before I tried it, because usually superhero games have a bad reputation for being sucky. It made me watch those new batman movies, when before I had no interest at all to see them. That reminds me, I gotta start Arkham Origins some time.


I know exactly what you mean! The collectibles are fun to collect because like you said it gets you interested in the whole universe by educating you about villains and such. Ordered Arkham City so I hope that'll be just as good.


----------



## scooby

Charmander said:


> I know exactly what you mean! The collectibles are fun to collect because like you said it gets you interested in the whole universe by educating you about villains and such. Ordered Arkham City so I hope that'll be just as good.


I'd say arkham city is a tiny step down, but only because I really dug the sort of claustrophobic feeling of being in prison and the feeling of urgency of my (batmans) life I got from asylum. But thats just me, you might prefer the much more open feel. They are both amazing games and I always recommend both whenever someone mentions them.


----------



## RockmanJL9981

Diablo 3 Ultimate Evil Edition for PS3


----------



## midnightson

Scrub-Zero said:


> If you're interested in S.t.a.l.k.e.r, there's a free stand alone game that came out a while back called S.t.a.l.k.e.r: Lost alpha. The game is completely free. Patch it up to 1.3000 and you're good to go. It's kind of a remake/rehashed version of the original game.
> 
> Anyway. It's free and pretty damn good if you're into survival horror FPS.
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha


I doubt my computer can run that lol. This pos can barely run Morrowind. Which is why I'm playing Master of Orion 2, a really fun strategy game from the late 90's.


----------



## Cerberus

Dead Space 3


----------



## fingertips

i tried getting into alpha protocol, and the talky choice stuff is good, but the manshooty stuff and the protagonist are really boring, so i'm not sure that it's particularly worth continuing.


----------



## Raynic781

Sims 4


----------



## Cerberus

Plants Vs. Zombies


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm still playing Skyrim with Skyre and a bunch of survival mods. It's kind of fun hunting for food and trying to stay warm. I'm actually enjoying that more than the main game. 

Skyre makes the game harder, but it's a lot more fun that way. Not everything is balanced according to your level anymore. In some dungeons you will die if you're not prepared. It's a bit like Morrowind was. Don't walk into a camp like a moron expecting to decapitate everyone. 

Once i get the hang of it i might try Requiem, but that one seems to be over the top difficult. From the videos i've seen it doesn't look like a mod i would enjoy.


----------



## EcoProg

gone back to oblivion. i forgot how fun that game was. even if its considered the worst in the series. maybe because i think its fun to mess around with the silly ai.


----------



## Glue

I got fatal Frame 3 today, so I'll be playing that with a friend soon.

Still playing Shin Megami Tensei 4. I'm on my 3rd playthrough. I just need 3 Law exclusive demons and 9 accident fusion demons and I'll have every demon in the game.


----------



## Kascheritt

Replaying Dragon Age : Awakening and blind playthrough in
Dragon Age 2, oh boy.


----------



## OutsideR1

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Actually nothing right now, kinda want to sell my ps3 and buy a ps4. Is the ps4 worth it yet guyz?


Getting there, lots of awesome next gen games coming out this autumn, including ac unity which is only for next gen and pc.


----------



## Dunban

Professor Layton VS Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney


----------



## Cerberus

Doom 3 with the Absolute HD mod

This game looks amazing again with mods


----------



## Tabris

STALKER: CoP with the Arsenal Overhaul mod


----------



## Charmander

Arkham City


----------



## BTAG

Warriors Orochi 3 Ultimate. I absolutely adore this entire series. I like Dynasty Warriors and Samurai Warriors, so combining those series, along with adding amazing characters like Da Ji, makes it one of my favorites.


----------



## bancho1993

Xenoblade Chronicles i really want to finish it this time as the game is so great.


----------



## NiamhB

The Last of Us Remastered


----------



## Tabris

BTAG said:


> Warriors Orochi 3 Ultimate. I absolutely adore this entire series. I like Dynasty Warriors and Samurai Warriors, so combining those series, along with adding amazing characters like Da Ji, makes it one of my favorites.


I really liked the first one. It had a ridiculous amount of content. Never played the newer ones though :c


----------



## BTAG

Tabris said:


> I really liked the first one. It had a ridiculous amount of content. Never played the newer ones though :c


Warriors Orochi 3 Ultimate has a pretty decent length story, and then a side story, and then another story , and another story....... There is so much content packed into one game, and I've yet to check out the other big mode. The amount of characters is just insane as well, although Achilles from Troy is a bit of a head-scratcher. It's one of my favorite games of the year thus far.


----------



## Fat Man

I'm nuzlocking Pokemon X. My team currently is Pikachu, litleo, Skitty, and Bulbasaur. With zero deaths.


----------



## scott83

I'm playing Air Conflictsacific Carriers 

I like flying games and it's quite good just feels a bit dated I suppose. 

IL2 Sturmovik Birds of Prey is still my favourite flight game :clap


----------



## HopelessFriend

osu!mania

Saving up for Monster Hunter 4G


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Mass Effect for the fifth time. Last time I played them was two years ago. Realised I never cleared it on Insanity, never did a "complete" Ashley romance, didn't have any of the DLC for ME3, and never saw the extended endings on any of my four previous playthroughs, so I figured I'd remake my original Male Shepard Paragon Soldier with a Renegade streak and kick *** (without chewing bubblegum). Going very well so far; only died about 5 times on the Collector Ship in ME2 on Insanity. 
But God, from now on I'm using Genesis instead of replaying ME1 on a new character. I wake up screaming, drenched in cold sweat at night, after having terrible nightmares about "just having to do X more planets in the Mako". That ending theme catches me every time though.


----------



## Joe

Killer is Dead


----------



## jblanch3

Spyro 2 for Playstation 1, but playing it on PSP. Oddly, I'm not able to play it on my Vita. Good times though, love the novelty of playing these kinds of games on the go.


----------



## mezzoforte

Destiny


----------



## VictimEternal

Density


----------



## Cerberus

inFamous 1 & 2


----------



## Imbored21

runescape lol


----------



## BillDauterive

Brutal Doom


----------



## Fat Man

Level grinding in Bravely Default


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Path of Exile...again.

Still on Skyrim also. I've been slowly adding mods and the game is nice now with barely any crashes, but a few glitched here and there lol. I'm level 60 and didn't even bother with the main quest yet(thanks to alternate start). No annoying dragons in my Skyrim.


----------



## Mewt

The Last of Us Remastered
This game is soooo good. I get sad whenever I think about tbh. Its such a brilliantly crafted game, I can't wait til they release a sequel.


----------



## bancho1993

Danganronpa 2


----------



## herk

destiny bb


----------



## Wirt

the swapper - highly recommend

and destiny


----------



## Fat Man

Finally got The Sims 4 and so far I'm really enjoying it. The only thing I have minor problem with is the loading screens. There's one for everywhere you go, even if you're visiting the house next door. I'm sure theirs an impotent reason as to why the game has so many loading screens, so I shouldn't complain to much.


----------



## Raynic781

Mewt said:


> The Last of Us Remastered
> This game is soooo good. I get sad whenever I think about tbh. Its such a brilliantly crafted game, I can't wait til they release a sequel.


I'm so ready for the sequel. Has it been confirmed that there will be one?

I'm still playing the Sims 4, I'll be playing Destiny this weekend though since I'll finally have my PS4.


----------



## BillDauterive

Playing a bit of Chrono Trigger on an emulator.


----------



## Mewt

Raynic781 said:


> I'm so ready for the sequel. Has it been confirmed that there will be one?
> 
> I'm still playing the Sims 4, I'll be playing Destiny this weekend though since I'll finally have my PS4.


Yeah I think it has been confirmed recently, their shooting for a 2016 release which is such a long ways away. I want the sequel like tomorrow lol. I've been playing a lot of the multiplayer recently which isn't half bad. Trying to work myself up for a grounded play through.


----------



## Fat Man

I started playing Super Metroid again.


----------



## GTA

GTA is my favorite game


----------



## Fat Man

Eggshell said:


> Good man. Where are you at in it?


When I had gone back to it I was somewhere in Norfair, but since I hadn't played in a very long time I decided to make a new file. Currently I'm about to enter Maridia. I plan to stick with this game to the very end.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

BillDauterive said:


> Playing a bit of Chrono Trigger on an emulator.


This game always brings back a lot of memories for me. I rented it at a video club when it came out and didn't being it back until i finished it. I think i was a week or so late. They charged me like 25$ of late fees lol.

Anyway. Nowadays i always have a new game+ save file reserved(my own playthrough) in case i want to play again.


----------



## Cheesecake

State of Decay. A bit overwhelming.


----------



## Cerberus

Sleeping Dogs
The Witcher 2


----------



## Pongy Jumpluff

I'm doing a Thief 2 pacifist 0 detection run for the 10th time.


----------



## fingertips

x-com: eu/ew with the long war mod!!! drones everywhere!


----------



## Polar

Team Fortress 2

Works great on my MacBook, and not to mention, it's pretty fun.


----------



## russianruby

dragon's prophet


----------



## feels

I bought Dark Cloud 2 this morning. I'm so pumped. Gonna be playin' that junk real soon and taking a trip back into my childhood.


----------



## ThisGirl15

Trying to finish up Kingdom Hearts 1.5 HD REmix right now.


----------



## Milco

The Vanishing of Ethan Carter.
Or that is, I was playing it. It's absolutely gorgeous and I really like the style, but the game is sadly way too short.
And it feels fragmented and not quite sure what it wants to be.
When it goes on sale though, I'd still highly recommend picking it up.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

I've been having a hard time really getting into a single player game lately — it's rather annoying considering how many unfinished games I have in my collection. My multiplayer gaming these days consists mostly of Ultra Street Fighter IV.


----------



## Joepert28

Playing a couple of games at the moment on my Playstation 4:

The last of Us
Infamous second son
Destiny 

:yes


----------



## Raynic781

Destiny


----------



## To22

I'm playing woeful staring into the abyss of senseless contemplation. Wot?



Raynic781 said:


> Destiny


Finally got it, eh? hehe. How are you liking it?


----------



## Raynic781

Zone said:


> I'm playing woeful staring into the abyss of senseless contemplation. Wot?
> 
> Finally got it, eh? hehe. How are you liking it?


Yeah, I got it when it first came out (got the PS4 bundle) but I can't play it for long though. It's actually a Christmas gift, but since I got all four of my wisdom teeth out, my mom let me play it this weekend. I can kiss Destiny goodbye tomorrow when I go back on campus.

I actually like it though. I suck pretty bad, I'm doing everything solo and I've never really played a game like Destiny before, if that makes sense. I'm enjoying it. I've been wanting to do PvP, but I'm too scared, haha.


----------



## Cerberus

Half-Life 2


----------



## Steve French

Max Payne 3. Quite enjoyable gunning down endless enemies and a pretty good storyline to boot. Like playing through a John Woo movie(Hong Kong era) with better dubbing. Might even be my favourite of the three without looking at context like the year/era of release.

Can't help but thinking every time Max walks into the shot that he looks a lot like Bryan Cranston this time around.


----------



## Yer Blues

About to start Wasteland 2.


----------



## Jay689

Hyrule Warriors. And loving it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Yer Blues said:


> About to start Wasteland 2.


I'm about to start it too.

I'm kind of nervous about creating my own team. I don't want to get mid-game and realized i ****ed something up and made my chars too weak to progress.

I've read hints and tips on gaming forums, so i at least have an idea about how to start well.

Good luck on your playthrough.


----------



## cooperativeCreature

Tomodachi Life


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Destiny, but after one week i'm already kind of bored of it which is unusual. Great game, great combat, great graphics and all, but far too short. The only thing I have yet to try is the raid, but I only have 3 people on my LIVE that play the game and I don't feel like asking randoms due to the lack of communication...


----------



## animeflower6084

Destiny, Defiance, and Megatenonline(jp version)


----------



## Satsugai

Returning to Guild Wars 2 but it keeps dying on me

Downloading Shadow of Mordor.


----------



## To22

Metalunatic said:


> Destiny, but after one week i'm already kind of bored of it which is unusual. Great game, great combat, great graphics and all, but far too short. The only thing I have yet to try is the raid, but I only have 3 people on my LIVE that play the game and I don't feel like asking randoms due to the lack of communication...


Yeah, I don't think I'll ever be able to do a raid :/ Then again, I highly doubt it's that hard. I doubt communication is necessary unless the raids have nightfall sections. If only there was matchmaking for raids :/



Raynic781 said:


> Yeah, I got it when it first came out (got the PS4 bundle) but I can't play it for long though. It's actually a Christmas gift, but since I got all four of my wisdom teeth out, my mom let me play it this weekend. I can kiss Destiny goodbye tomorrow when I go back on campus.
> 
> I actually like it though. I suck pretty bad, I'm doing everything solo and I've never really played a game like Destiny before, if that makes sense. I'm enjoying it. I've been wanting to do PvP, but I'm too scared, haha.


I see. Wow, I remember when I got my wisdom teeth pulled, ouch. You definitely deserved some Destiny, your mom made a cool move. It's great that you liked it despite the struggle being so real =P


----------



## EcoProg

League Of Legends, but the friends I used to play with don't play as often anymore. And I hate to play with randoms, because they tend to be so toxic and/or with a full competitive no fun-mindset.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Zone said:


> Yeah, I don't think I'll ever be able to do a raid :/ Then again, I highly doubt it's that hard. I doubt communication is necessary unless the raids have nightfall sections. If only there was matchmaking for raids :/


The first fireteam that beat the Vault of Glass had roughly 1600 deaths before they managed to clear it. It also takes about the whole day to do a full clear. My sis has been at it with her group for three days now. I'd say those statistics make communication a necessity, even with people that you know and trust, and to be honest with you, I trust most randoms abojt as far as I can throw them, and since there's no option to pick people up in this game... :lol


----------



## To22

Metalunatic said:


> The first fireteam that beat the Vault of Glass had roughly 1600 deaths before they managed to clear it. It also takes about the whole day to do a full clear. My sis has been at it with her group for three days now. I'd say those statistics make communication a necessity, even with people that you know and trust, and to be honest with you, I trust most randoms abojt as far as I can throw them, and since there's no option to pick people up in this game... :lol


1600 deaths? Wot? Well then... maybe you're right. I hate being forced to work with people on video games :lol. I can't imagine what goes on in that raid, but it's peaked my interest thanks to you. The raid could be more tedious and long than it is hard, but it'd be nice to see for myself.

Yah know, most of the randoms I've played with on Destiny were much more competent than the typical random I get in other games.... Granted, that isn't saying much :lol.


----------



## Raynic781

Zone said:


> I see. Wow, I remember when I got my wisdom teeth pulled, ouch. You definitely deserved some Destiny, your mom made a cool move. It's great that you liked it despite the struggle being so real =P


The struggle was very real! She made that one cool move, but it doesn't count because she laughed at me while I packed my PS4 back in the box, haha. She's actually gonna wrap it so I can't play it.


----------



## To22

Destiny, my sweet. I'm in the process of unlocking another exotic fusion rifle, I'm hoping that there is more than one exotic fusion rifle and that the one I'm unlocking is different from the one I have. Hmm. Yep, I'm going to find out the hard way...



Raynic781 said:


> The struggle was very real! She made that one cool move, but it doesn't count because she laughed at me while I packed my PS4 back in the box, haha. She's actually gonna wrap it so I can't play it.


Wow, pwned :lol


----------



## Fat Man

Kirby Super Star.


----------



## feels

The guy who I bought Dark Cloud 2 from also sent all his little game notes. I love that so much.

Can't wait to play this after class.


----------



## Oh Dae su

Fifa 15 on PC the most at the moment.

Doing a Skyrim play through on my new rig with a bunch of mods.

Played a bit of Divinity, not my thing...Play league of legends usually daily but I go through phases of not playing it for a while. Oh and Day Z every now and then.

Getting Shadow of Mordor too. Looks good.


----------



## Oh Dae su

feels said:


> The guy who I bought Dark Cloud 2 from also sent all his little game notes. I love that so much.
> 
> Can't wait to play this after class.


Seeing notes like that takes me back. You didn't have access to the internet, all of your game information was from other kids from school, some cheat book someone would bring in. Games seemed to hold so much more mystery back then....


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Zone said:


> 1600 deaths? Wot? Well then... maybe you're right. I hate being forced to work with people on video games :lol. I can't imagine what goes on in that raid, but it's peaked my interest thanks to you. The raid could be more tedious and long than it is hard, but it'd be nice to see for myself.
> 
> Yah know, most of the randoms I've played with on Destiny were much more competent than the typical random I get in other games.... Granted, that isn't saying much :lol.


Yup, here's the article:
http://wegotthiscovered.com/gaming/1600-deaths-destinys-vault-glass-raid-beaten/
It's not bad in and of itself to have to play with people, I just hate rushers and suicidal maniacs that run ahead of everyone lol. No problem, and from what I've seen the raid is pretty intense.


----------



## Dilweedle

Sonic Advance and some romhacks, I need a break from grinding Destiny. 
I also got Bleed and Freedom Planet but I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## Fruitcake

About to start playing The Cat Lady weeee. I've been waiting for a good cat simulator for so long. The Sims: Pets wasn't enough. I had my cat curled up in front of the laptop too and he was watching the screen intensely with his paw on the touchpad but his attention span didn't last more than a minute.


----------



## MrBlack

^ By the looks of it, cats play a very minor role in the game 


Thinking of buying 7 days to die, but i have so many unplayed games. Also i should be working :um


----------



## Nunuc

I finally decided to retire my copies of Civilization IV and move on to Civ V.



Fruitcake said:


> About to start playing The Cat Lady weeee. I've been waiting for a good cat simulator for so long. The Sims: Pets wasn't enough. I had my cat curled up in front of the laptop too and he was watching the screen intensely with his paw on the touchpad but his attention span didn't last more than a minute.


Kickstarter: Catlateral Damage

It got funded


----------



## Fruitcake

Nunuc said:


> Kickstarter: Catlateral Damage
> 
> It got funded


Playing this now. I just failed. I failed my first task as a cat. What does this mean? My entire identity, my previously unshakeable sense of cat has been destroyed as quickly and casually as a newly hung set of curtains.

I do rather enjoy having paws however.


----------



## Steve French

Find myself a rom of Tales of Symphonia, playing that on the emulator. Might have been the first RPG I played, so many years ago. Reason for that being that I was a Nintendo fanboy and they didn't have any good RPG's on the 64. Still a pretty great game over ten years on. Only recently occurred to me that the plot is really quite similar to Final Fantasy X. Not quite rip off territory but getting pretty close.

Also playing Alpha Centauri, you know, the futuristic spiritual sequel to Civilization set on another world. Another one I've been playing for ages. It and Civ 2. These games never get old. Just love nerve gassing and nuking cities and having the planetary council freak out, then pacifying them all, then eliminating them one by one.


----------



## VictimEternal

Isn;t density the same as titanfall ? only without titans ?


----------



## knightofdespair

Fruitcake said:


> Playing this now. I just failed. I failed my first task as a cat. What does this mean? My entire identity, my previously unshakeable sense of cat has been destroyed as quickly and casually as a newly hung set of curtains.
> 
> I do rather enjoy having paws however.


VR + catbox level = win


----------



## bancho1993

Finally getting back into Harvest Moon


----------



## Imbored21

Runescape and supersmash bra's


----------



## x Faceless x

I'm working on Shadow of Mordor currently.


----------



## Satoni

Just finished Pokemon White 2 (as in beat the Pokemon League), as a way of preparing myself for when I eventually buy Y and Alpha Sapphire. Main game was enjoyable but the story is a bit weaker than B/W 1 and gameplay wise it's more of the game (as to be expected, but still).


----------



## Aribeth




----------



## bancho1993

Oh Dae su said:


> Fifa 15 on PC the most at the moment.
> 
> Doing a Skyrim play through on my new rig with a bunch of mods.
> 
> Getting Shadow of Mordor too. Looks good.


What mods you playing skyrim with? I've not tried any but some of them look really good.

Also I plan to get Shadow of Mordor tonight. Looks like such a fun game.



Satoni said:


> Just finished Pokemon White 2 (as in beat the Pokemon League), as a way of preparing myself for when I eventually buy Y and Alpha Sapphire. Main game was enjoyable but the story is a bit weaker than B/W 1 and gameplay wise it's more of the game (as to be expected, but still).


Yeah I never did try 2. Just looked to similar to 1 and not worth the extra money. That said the new ones look really good and I can't wait for them to come out.


----------



## Satoni

bancho1993 said:


> Yeah I never did try 2. Just looked to similar to 1 and not worth the extra money. That said the new ones look really good and I can't wait for them to come out.


To be honest I didn't really want to play B/W 2 either and was planning to skip it. But I really enjoyed B/W1 and wanted a Pokemon game to tide me over until X/Y dropped in price a little, so when a reasonably cheap second-hand copy came my way I just thought "Why not?"

I'm very much looking forward to Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire as well. The original Pokemon Sapphire was the first proper Pokemon game I played (got into the games quite late in my childhood!) so this will be a major nostalgia trip for me.


----------



## Cerberus

Call of Duty: World At War

This one has the best Call of Duty campaign, except for the grenade spam.


----------



## MylesB93

Been playing Pokemon X on an off over the past few months - trying to get a team together for competitive battling. Picked up Shadow Of Mordor earlier so I definitely want to get to that as I've heard it's great + I'm a huge LoTR fan. Kind of straying away from Destiny gradually... I still play it now and then but I think I've pretty much done everything that I've wanted to.


----------



## bancho1993

MylesB93 said:


> Been playing Pokemon X on an off over the past few months - trying to get a team together for competitive battling. Picked up Shadow Of Mordor.


Yeah I was going to say I got it today as well. Such a great game.


----------



## midnightson

Destiny, Dark Souls 2, Resident Evil 5. RE5 is so terrible. I'm enjoying it, but it's terrible. For years I thought the criticism was overblown due to the change in setting, but now I get it. One great thing- sound effects of character movement are the best I've ever heard in a game. It's soooo perfect.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Finished the first Castlevania: Lords of Shadow earlier today. I played through half of that game around the time it released and then let it collect dust until I randomly decided to finish it over the past two nights. Nice to finally get it out of my backlog, and now I need to figure out what I'm going to run through next.


----------



## klimtiseverything

i've been replaying the dragon age series, trying to hype myself up for inquisition next month. i had to reinstall both games, but the mods that i never had a problem with before refuse to install correctly now, so it's a pain to deal with.

also, outlast. slowly but surely, because i'm terrible at survival horror. i always freak out during chase scenes and get myself killed.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

A fun beat em up to mindlessly play on a rainy day. There's a super Nintendo version too, but i prefer the arcade. Sharper graphics.

Too bad i have no one to play with. 3 Player mayhem would be fun.


----------



## natsume

Recently got a Wii U, so I've been playing Mario Kart 8 nonstop. I also downloaded EarthBound, which I never got to play before so I'm really enjoying it as well.  I'm hoping to get SSB4 soon but I wasn't sure whether to wait for the Wii U version or buy the 3DS one instead... So many new games are being released this time of the year. :um


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Another rainy day, another rainy day game.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Just finished Watch_Dogs, great game. I don't get what all the backlash was about. I just started Shadow of Mordor and already loving it.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Playing a bit of metal slug right now (the new release on steam) - very addicting


----------



## Arbre

Paper Samurai said:


> Playing a bit of metal slug right now (the new release on steam) - very addicting


Had you played a Metal Slug game before? It's a great series.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Eggshell said:


> Had you played a Metal Slug game before? It's a great series.


I have, years ago in an arcade though. This has been a huge nostalgia trip :yes


----------



## Tabris

Shadow of Mordor


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing Red Earth. One great not well known fighting game.








Paper Samurai said:


> I have, years ago in an arcade though. This has been a huge nostalgia trip :yes


Try out Demon Front. It's a decent Metal Slug clone. Only available on Mame though.


----------



## Aribeth




----------



## UndreamingAwake

Aribeth said:


>


Awesome game. The best in terms of story telling imo. Can't wait for the sequel that's apparantly being developed via kickstarter. Have you played the original two Fallout games or Baldur's Gate (the isometric RPG, not Dark Alliance)?


----------



## Aribeth

Metalunatic said:


> Awesome game. The best in terms of story telling imo. Can't wait for the sequel that's apparantly being developed via kickstarter. Have you played the original two Fallout games or Baldur's Gate (the isometric RPG, not Dark Alliance)?


Yes. I loved the Fallout & Baldur's Gate series.
(What the heck is Dark Alliance?)


----------



## Oh Dae su

bancho1993 said:


> What mods you playing skyrim with? I've not tried any but some of them look really good.
> 
> Also I plan to get Shadow of Mordor tonight. Looks like such a fun game.


I've got shadow of mordor installed but still haven't played it yet.

My Skyrim mods? Quite a big list but here it goes

Jaysus Swords
Realisitic Dragons 8k
Animated enchantments overhaul
The dance of death
Noldor content pack
Ethereal elven overhaul
More hair colours
Darts make up colours 
Covereyes
LOTR The one ring mod
Scoped bows
Isilmeriel LOTR weapons (retextured add on version)
Forgotten magic
Skyrim flora overhaul
Even better quests objectives
Ultimate follower overhaul
Winter is coming cloaks
Non essential children 
Duel combat realism
Run for your lives
Immersive Weapons
Immersive Armours
Statis Mesh Improvement Mod (S.M.I.M)
Apocalypse magic of Skyrim
Auto unequip ammo
Alternate Start live another life
Wet and cold
Footprints
Convenient Horses
Pure Waters
Climates of Tamriel
Skyrim 2k Textures Full
Unique booze bottles
Radiant and unique potions
Enhanced blood
ApachiiSkyHair
A Quality World Map
Unofficial Skyrim Patch
Guard Dialogue overhaul
SkyUI
SKSE otherwise half these mods wouldn't work. Same for SkyUI

Had realistic needs and diseases but it got irritating. Wanted to install immersive creatures but didn't install dawnguard on this playthrough. It'd mean reinstalling all mods for the dawnguard version then installing immersive creatures...So going to have to miss out


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Aribeth said:


> Yes. I loved the Fallout & Baldur's Gate series.
> (What the heck is Dark Alliance?)


Tbh I never expected to see anyone else below the age of 30 to have played those games lol. Dark Alliance is basically a Diablo rip-off set in the Forgotten Realms setting. There's two installments of it afaik and have them both on the original Xbox. It's fun to play if you're a D&D/Diablo fan but don't expect any in-depth lore or amazing story or something.


----------



## Aribeth

Metalunatic said:


> Tbh I never expected to see anyone else below the age of 30 to have played those games lol. Dark Alliance is basically a Diablo rip-off set in the Forgotten Realms setting. There's two installments of it afaik and have them both on the original Xbox. It's fun to play if you're a D&D/Diablo fan but don't expect any in-depth lore or amazing story or something.


Nah I don't like Diablo or any game in that hack'n'slash genre, even though I've finished a few (mostly out of boredom). Except for Titan Quest. I really liked that one.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Oh Dae su said:


> My Skyrim mods? Quite a big list but here it goes


Good mod list.

Immersive creature is kind of nice. Too bad you can't use it. But try out another mod like it called Monster Mod. I'm not sure if you need the DLCs though. It does essentially the same thing as immersive creatures.

There's Skytest, which makes regular animals have a more realistic behavior. They go hunt, drink water and they won't always attack you. And there's baby animals. I felt like a real ******* when i killed a mammoth and saw it has younglings with her. lol

You can also try Automatic Variant which assigns a random color to each animal when they spawn. It's not new animals, but it adds variety at least.

If you like to walk around a lot id suggest using Lanterns of Skyrim It makes the roads pretty at night :b

And since you're using Climates of Tamriel, i'll go ahead and suggest you try Enhanced Lights and FX. Great lighting mod for interiors and dungeons. might not work if you use an ENB. And since it makes dungeons darker, Wearable Lanterns


----------



## Oh Dae su

Scrub-Zero said:


> Good mod list.
> 
> Immersive creature is kind of nice. Too bad you can't use it. But try out another mod like it called Monster Mod. I'm not sure if you need the DLCs though. It does essentially the same thing as immersive creatures.
> 
> There's Skytest, which makes regular animals have a more realistic behavior. They go hunt, drink water and they won't always attack you. And there's baby animals. I felt like a real ******* when i killed a mammoth and saw it has younglings with her. lol
> 
> You can also try Automatic Variant which assigns a random color to each animal when they spawn. It's not new animals, but it adds variety at least.
> 
> If you like to walk around a lot id suggest using Lanterns of Skyrim It makes the roads pretty at night :b
> 
> And since you're using Climates of Tamriel, i'll go ahead and suggest you try Enhanced Lights and FX. Great lighting mod for interiors and dungeons. might not work if you use an ENB. And since it makes dungeons darker, Wearable Lanterns


Cheers for the suggestions. I'll definitely check out those immersive creature alternatives.

I recently installed a player home that was designed around the 2k texture mod. Problem is lighting mods mess up the interior look. I've avoided ENB stuff. Although it looks great, I just find overtime it becomes a bit of an eyesore. I've been sticking with mods that replace the textures for a 2-8k version. I don't want to sway too far from the skyrim feel 

Laterns of Skyrim is something I need to install actually.

Installed a couple mods last night just after that post...Made me want to play some more skyrim. Played for hours. Duel combat realism + legendary mode makes the game so tough to start. Very weak early.

Updated mods installed recently are

Werewolf Masteries (Used to go for better vampires but no need to have both mods as you can't be both at the same time)
Rayeks end
"Heart of the beast" a werewolf retexture and sound pack.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing Super Battletoads(Arcades)

Great game lol and there's gore! 
The animations are great.








Oh Dae su said:


> Cheers for the suggestions. I'll definitely check out those immersive creature alternatives.


No problem.

Heart of the beast is a great mod btw. The howl when you transform is great compared to a cheesy puppy growl. Too bad the werewolves are so weak in Skyrim. It sucks that you're able to run around and fight as a 500 pound full of muscle manbeast and all. but it's sad that you get owned by a bandit chief in light fur armor lol.

oh and Heart of the beast has an Automatic Variant texture pack, so werewolves you encounter in the wild will have those awesome eyes and skin textures. If you decide to use AV anyway.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Scrub-Zero said:


> Try out Demon Front. It's a decent Metal Slug clone. Only available on Mame though.





















This definitely looks promising  - if I can get my hand on the ROM then I'll try it out. MAME is an emulator right?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Paper Samurai said:


> This definitely looks promising  - if I can get my hand on the ROM then I'll try it out. MAME is an emulator right?


Yes, sir! Mame is Pretty easy to get. As for the ROM ,well, you might have to try out a few versions. Head on to ROMhustler or Emuparadise it should be there.

I hope you have an USB controller. If not, have fun with the keyboard. :b


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Aribeth said:


> Nah I don't like Diablo or any game in that hack'n'slash genre, even though I've finished a few (mostly out of boredom). Except for Titan Quest. I really liked that one.


Wow, Titan Quest. I've played that game once, I think it must have been almost ten years ago. I remember the environment being really nice, like you were actually walking in a mythological Classic Greece. Don't remember much else about it.
But yeah I hear you, hack 'n slash also really isn't my thing. Judging by your username you've already played Neverwinter Nights, what about the sequel? I liked 2 a lot better than the first one, especially with the expansion. I think it's a bummer they never made a NWN3, but instead did the whole MMO thing, in 4th Edition too. Screw the Spellplague and everything after it.



Oh Dae su said:


> Werewolf Masteries (Used to go for better vampires but no need to have both mods as you can't be both at the same time)


I used Moonlight Tales along with Better Vampires in my mod list. They shouldn't conflict. It would be very annoying to install one or the other every time you start a new character which you plan on having them transform into something different. Moonlight Tales offers a more immersive Werewolf experience and also allows you to switch between different skins.


----------



## Aribeth

Metalunatic said:


> Wow, Titan Quest. I've played that game once, I think it must have been almost ten years ago. I remember the environment being really nice, like you were actually walking in a mythological Classic Greece. Don't remember much else about it.
> But yeah I hear you, hack 'n slash also really isn't my thing. Judging by your username you've already played Neverwinter Nights, what about the sequel? I liked 2 a lot better than the first one, especially with the expansion. I think it's a bummer they never made a NWN3, but instead did the whole MMO thing, in 4th Edition too. Screw the Spellplague and everything after it.


I find NWN2 atrocious; I wouldn't even rate it 5/10...


----------



## Oh Dae su

Scrub-Zero said:


> No problem.
> 
> Heart of the beast is a great mod btw. The howl when you transform is great compared to a cheesy puppy growl. Too bad the werewolves are so weak in Skyrim. It sucks that you're able to run around and fight as a 500 pound full of muscle manbeast and all. but it's sad that you get owned by a bandit chief in light fur armor lol.
> 
> oh and Heart of the beast has an Automatic Variant texture pack, so werewolves you encounter in the wild will have those awesome eyes and skin textures. If you decide to use AV anyway.


Aw :blank I've played so much skyrim but funny enough I've never actually done the companions quest to become a werewolf. Was looking forward to a playthrough with that option. It's unfortunate. Hopefully the werewolf mastery mod will add some more function to it. The werewolf texture mod looked great too.

Currently bandit chiefs can hit me in one, and an average bandit in two 1 handed attacks. With duel combat realism on top so enemies actually block properly and will attempt flanks...Just makes it even worse. I've been tempted to shift the difficulty down at times. I'm determined to stick to the hardest difficulty on this play through though. Makes it feel even fresher with the added mods.

Going to install a few of those mods you suggested earlier. Hoping to binge on it tonight. Automatic variants has just been installed. Completely forgot to get that. Little details like that are important.

Edit: Installed Monster mod (looks amazing) and installing laterns. Looking forward to testing it out



Metalunatic said:


> I used Moonlight Tales along with Better Vampires in my mod list. They shouldn't conflict. It would be very annoying to install one or the other every time you start a new character which you plan on having them transform into something different. Moonlight Tales offers a more immersive Werewolf experience and also allows you to switch between different skins.


Moonlight tales is looking like a good option. It uses the texture packs from the werewolf re-texture I'm using too. Convenient. Cheers.

I wonder when it's going to be "too many mods" and my PC will just cave in


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Aribeth said:


> I find NWN2 atrocious; I wouldn't even rate it 5/10...


Ha, well different strokes and all that.



Oh Dae su said:


> Moonlight tales is looking like a good option. It uses the texture packs from the werewolf re-texture I'm using too. Convenient. Cheers.
> 
> I wonder when it's going to be "too many mods" and my PC will just cave in


I believe the maximum amount of mods is around 280 or something. I'd have to check my mod list for that since I came pretty close to the limit. Of course I also used Wyre Bash to merge several mods together to save up mod slots. And you're welcome! Modding is awesome, especially in TES games.


----------



## Oh Dae su

Metalunatic said:


> I believe the maximum amount of mods is around 280 or something. I'd have to check my mod list for that since I came pretty close to the limit. Of course I also used Wyre Bash to merge several mods together to save up mod slots. And you're welcome! Modding is awesome, especially in TES games.


Looks like I'm going to have to invest into wyre bash soon. Heard of all of it just never needed to yet. I generally used to install them manually and use boss to manage them and check for problems. I've used wyre bash a few times but it was so long ago I don't recall why. Now I just stick to nexus mod manager and boss.

I probably need to clean some of them. I'm starting to get the occasional glitch from the combination of mods. The dance of death killmove mod is somehow making kill moves a bit weird. If you pull one off in a fight with more than 1 person...Quite often the animation will stop and you'll be stuck there with an invincible enemy who is stuck in a standing still animation. It's not every time but it happens often enough now

My shouts are also getting glitchy. I will use a shout and it will never allow me to do a new one, because to the game I'm still using a shout....Rarely happens. At least I can fix it by waiting for 1 hour ingame time.

Really enjoying the extra mods suggested here. Especially the varients. Yet to see an extra monster from the monster mod, but I only played for a few hours and it was mainly fast travel.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Oh Dae su said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to invest into wyre bash soon. Heard of all of it just never needed to yet. I generally used to install them manually and use boss to manage them and check for problems. I've used wyre bash a few times but it was so long ago I don't recall why. Now I just stick to nexus mod manager and boss.
> 
> I probably need to clean some of them. I'm starting to get the occasional glitch from the combination of mods. The dance of death killmove mod is somehow making kill moves a bit weird. If you pull one off in a fight with more than 1 person...Quite often the animation will stop and you'll be stuck there with an invincible enemy who is stuck in a standing still animation. It's not every time but it happens often enough now
> 
> My shouts are also getting glitchy. I will use a shout and it will never allow me to do a new one, because to the game I'm still using a shout....Rarely happens. At least I can fix it by waiting for 1 hour ingame time.
> 
> Really enjoying the extra mods suggested here. Especially the varients. Yet to see an extra monster from the monster mod, but I only played for a few hours and it was mainly fast travel.


I guess I could post my mod list if it helps, with load order and all? One thing about Dance of Death, which I also have, is that you need to make sure any mods editing blood and gore and stuff need to be loaded all the way at the bottom. It caused my DoD to act weirdly at first too. Nexus Mod Manager and BOSS aren't flawless tools and you might have to edit load orders manually for some of them every time you use BOSS. It might be worth it to download FNIS in case you use a custom body/skeleton.

Also, if you're still not seeing the mod monsters there's two solutions I have for you; 1) Wyre Bash patch, which, aside from the aforementioned merge of mods to save up space, also automatically merges creature lists from different mods so they don't conflict and override each other. 2) After having tried that, start a New Game and see if they do show up.

I've had the glitchy shout thing happens once in a while too. You don't use Thunderchild or Way of the Voice mods by any chance?


----------



## Sprocketjam

Final Fantasy 13. It's really not that bad. I think most people hated the characters because in English the delivery of their lines is very corny and over the top, but in Japanese they're really, really likeable in my opinion.


----------



## Kind Of

Chrono Trigger in German.

Only understand about half of it. I don't know what these stats or weapons translate to really, so I'll just buy a lot of items and get as many numbers as possible.

Yes, an Eisenklnge, give me 5! *throws money*


----------



## Paper Samurai

Kind Of said:


> Chrono Trigger in German.
> 
> Only understand about half of it. I don't know what these stats or weapons translate to really, so I'll just buy a lot of items and get as many numbers as possible.
> 
> Yes, an Eisenklnge, give me 5! *throws money*


The obvious follow up question to this is why are you playing in German ??


----------



## Oh Dae su

Metalunatic said:


> I guess I could post my mod list if it helps, with load order and all? One thing about Dance of Death, which I also have, is that you need to make sure any mods editing blood and gore and stuff need to be loaded all the way at the bottom. It caused my DoD to act weirdly at first too. Nexus Mod Manager and BOSS aren't flawless tools and you might have to edit load orders manually for some of them every time you use BOSS. It might be worth it to download FNIS in case you use a custom body/skeleton.
> 
> Also, if you're still not seeing the mod monsters there's two solutions I have for you; 1) Wyre Bash patch, which, aside from the aforementioned merge of mods to save up space, also automatically merges creature lists from different mods so they don't conflict and override each other. 2) After having tried that, start a New Game and see if they do show up.
> 
> I've had the glitchy shout thing happens once in a while too. You don't use Thunderchild or Way of the Voice mods by any chance?


Cheers for the advice. I mixed up my load order a bit and the minor problems have disappeared. Some of the mods I downloaded were patched versions. So Boss didn't recognise them and didn't organise them properly. No custom skeletons yet. Only needed it for the mod that shows all items equiped on you. Uninstalled it shortly after though. Great mod just ended up only using 1 sword anyway. So i uninstalled the skeleton and fnis.

The extra monsters were showing up the whole time, just I was fast traveling a lot  Come across them in the wild I'd say almost too often haha. The monsters mod are great, adds a bunch of ridiculously strong monsters and a few weaker ones.

Edit: forgot to mention I don't use those mods you mentioned above. I'm noticing trends with the glitchy shout and being stuck in place randomly etc. There's a time period while firing an arrow/being hit where you can shout and it'll be interrupted and it gets stuck. That was causing the dragon shout issue. I just don't use it mid move anymore haha. The players getting stuck in place during a kill move and becoming invincible has stopped. Probably to do with the load order. I freeze in place sometimes, only when over my maximum carry weight...and I keep using power swings to make distance, it will freeze my character on the spot sometimes. A shout/mashing wasd fixes this for me.


----------



## Kind Of

Paper Samurai said:


> The obvious follow up question to this is why are you playing in German ??


Because I'm learning the language and am tired of doing not-fun things.

It's easy enough that I'm not going to misinterpret directions, wander off, and die. Probably. I don't know, get back to me on that.


----------



## To22

The memories of Iron Banner ruining my K/D.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Just finished Shadows of Mordor, 100% completion. Kind of wish it was longer because I had a lot of fun playing it. Downloading Diablo 3 Reaper of Souls atm. Thank God for being able to transfer the saves from the 360 to the One.



Oh Dae su said:


> Cheers for the advice. I mixed up my load order a bit and the minor problems have disappeared. Some of the mods I downloaded were patched versions. So Boss didn't recognise them and didn't organise them properly.


No prob at all. Glad you got rid of those issues at least!


----------



## persona non grata

Crusader Kings II. This game is a lot of fun, though it sometimes gets weird.

My first run I started out as the 'petty king' (basically a duke) of Munster, and through a series of wars and strategic marriages my grandson (you continue to play as your heir when you die) ended up King of Ireland, Scotland, Wales, and Jerusalem. 

I had had occasional spats with the English but mostly maintained alliances with them to avoid fighting, because it wasn't really clear who would win if we slugged it out for Britain while dragging in our respective allies from continental Europe. They seemed to get pretty comfortable with the idea of being buddies rather than challenging me, probably because they were generally pretty busy fighting the French. 

So in the course of this our royal dynasties are getting a bit tangled. I get a message that they want the heir to their throne to marry a member of my dynasty (how alliances are formed/maintained in this game). And I realize that the dynasty member they want him to marry is his aunt. They're the same age, but still, it's his aunt. And at first I was like, ew, no. But then I was like, whatever, their son is going to be your king not mine. 

I eventually got bored of that playthrough. But before I did I was considering making a strategy of encouraging the English royal family to become increasingly inbred until they were producing rulers with weaker stats. Intentional multi-generational incest seemed a little weird though, even as a tactic to help conquer imaginary England.


----------



## Mur

Pokemon Y.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Kind Of said:


> Because I'm learning the language and am tired of doing not-fun things.
> 
> It's easy enough that I'm not going to misinterpret directions, wander off, and die. Probably. I don't know, get back to me on that.


Ah, fairs enough. Thought you might be doing what I've done in the past when I've downloaded foreign game ROMs by accident - sucked it up and played it anyway ;-)


----------



## Kind Of

Paper Samurai said:


> Ah, fairs enough. Thought you might be doing what I've done in the past when I've downloaded foreign game ROMs by accident - sucked it up and played it anyway ;-)


You're so hardcore. I'm jealous.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Kind Of said:


> You're so hardcore. I'm jealous.


if by hardcore you mean situationally lazy then I agree :b


----------



## vela

For the past couple days it's been Guild Wars 2. Although I also played The Flower Shop: Summer In Fairbrook, loved it!


----------



## Nunuc

Plague Inc: Evolved










Take that, Madagascar!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Cybattler

Fun shmup.


----------



## knightofdespair

I started trying to play NWN again, it keeps crashing though  Made myself some custom equipment that is pretty darn fun - a sword that does chain lightning on hit and armor that does some holy sunshine when I take a hit..


----------



## knightofdespair

Kind Of said:


> Because I'm learning the language and am tired of doing not-fun things.
> 
> It's easy enough that I'm not going to misinterpret directions, wander off, and die. Probably. I don't know, get back to me on that.


Probably a good way to learn another language.. Then again maybe not since it doesn't usually explain what it means..


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Crackdown


----------



## Kind Of

knightofdespair said:


> Probably a good way to learn another language.. Then again maybe not since it doesn't usually explain what it means..


Doesn't really matter. I mostly need a bigger vocabulary and more familiarity with the five billion pronouns: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/German/Grammar/Pronouns

The sentence structure is different, so that can throw off my interpretation sometimes. Looking at it being used helps, and it's better than a textbook or some crummy website online.

Familiarity matters. There's a point where a new language is a long string of gibberish, and a point where it sounds like speech and has words.


----------



## knightofdespair

Kind Of said:


> Doesn't really matter. I mostly need a bigger vocabulary and more familiarity with the five billion pronouns: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/German/Grammar/Pronouns
> 
> The sentence structure is different, so that can throw off my interpretation sometimes. Looking at it being used helps, and it's better than a textbook or some crummy website online.
> 
> Familiarity matters. There's a point where a new language is a long string of gibberish, and a point where it sounds like speech and has words.


Wow.. ambitious but if you can do it then that is quite an achievement.


----------



## feels

Any of y'all played Town of Salem?






I first heard about this at a convention back in July. There was a whole room dedicated to indie game developers and I talked to some of the people who were part of this one. I was stoked about it back then, but I totally forgot about it until I saw Trump upload a video a couple days ago about it. It's fun as hell. I stayed up until 6 am today playing this. Good thing class was cancelled. :b

I love being the medium most I think. Mafia is pretty fun too.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Night Slashers.

Dat gore! lol


----------



## Glue

Donkey Kong (94). Got it using Nintendo club coins. It's a really neat game


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I just finished playing the 1997 horror-themed FPS called Blood.






Good times were had by all!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Felt like torturing myself today. If the annoying sound effects don't do it, the difficulty will.


----------



## GGTFM

I'm replaying batman arkham city on hard mode


----------



## Karuni

I caved and bought Alien: Isolation. A big reason being because I haven't been excited about wanting to play a game in a really long time. I feel like my moods are getting better. I'm kinda celebrating my improvements and feeling in control of my life right now. 

Also because I am a giant scaredy cat and want to prove to myself I can play a horror game. I think the Xenomorph is more cool than it is scary.


----------



## Mur

Warframe and Pokemon Y.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Shock Trooper 2


----------



## Sprocketjam

Heroes of the Storm technical alpha.

Pretty casual compared to other games in the genre, but fun and different enough to stand out. I enjoy it quite a lot so far.


----------



## Oh Dae su

Scrub-Zero said:


> Felt like torturing myself today. If the annoying sound effects don't do it, the difficulty will.


Used to have this on the sega, was an incredibly hard game back then. I recall playing an emulator of it a couple years back, still can be a challenge when it wants to be. Ah good times.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Oh Dae su said:


> Used to have this on the sega, was an incredibly hard game back then. I recall playing an emulator of it a couple years back, still can be a challenge when it wants to be. Ah good times.


Ghouls n ghost is a notoriously difficult game. I never got to play it much before emulators came around. I grew up with Super Ghouls n ghost and they changed so much in it, it might as well be a completely different game. They still kept the damn difficulty though lol.


----------



## Oh Dae su

Scrub-Zero said:


> Ghouls n ghost is a notoriously difficult game. I never got to play it much before emulators came around. I grew up with Super Ghouls n ghost and they changed so much in it, it might as well be a completely different game. They still kept the damn difficulty though lol.


Ahhh you missed out. I used to love this game. I never got to try super ghouls n ghosts but I heard it's quite different. Maybe this is where the disappointment comes from recent games being too easy. I used to play this so much as a kid. My little cousin used to watch...He found losing the armour hilarious. I remember getting pretty far but it gets so much harder haha. I don't think I ever managed to complete it as a kid, came pretty close though...Might have to retry this. The theme song never dies haha, always repeating once you get reminded of the game.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Oh Dae su said:


> Ahhh you missed out. I used to love this game. I never got to try super ghouls n ghosts but I heard it's quite different. Maybe this is where the disappointment comes from recent games being too easy. I used to play this so much as a kid. My little cousin used to watch...He found losing the armour hilarious. I remember getting pretty far but it gets so much harder haha. I don't think I ever managed to complete it as a kid, came pretty close though...Might have to retry this. The theme song never dies haha, always repeating once you get reminded of the game.


I decided to play the PC engine version instead of arcades. The sound effects are much less annoying, and it's basically the same game anyway 

I haven't got too far yet though, but i'm getting the hang of it. It's kind of strange not to have a double jump and being able to shoot upward. You can't do that on Super Ghouls n Ghost.

You should try out the Snes version via roms. It's quite fun. The graphics are great and the music is memorable.


----------



## mezzoforte

Destiny. Trying to get some Legendary armor.


----------



## SouthernTom

Rayman Legends. Fun and not a lot of brain power required.


----------



## Fat Man

Pokemon Ruby, Sapphire, and Emerald, a long with Hyrule Warriors. Hyrule Warriors is fun, for about five minutes. After that I slowly start getting bored. It's a shame, I really wanted to find this game fun. After I beat the main story I think I'm going to trade it in or sell it on ebay.


----------



## Oh Dae su

Scrub-Zero said:


> I decided to play the PC engine version instead of arcades. The sound effects are much less annoying, and it's basically the same game anyway
> 
> I haven't got too far yet though, but i'm getting the hang of it. It's kind of strange not to have a double jump and being able to shoot upward. You can't do that on Super Ghouls n Ghost.
> 
> You should try out the Snes version via roms. It's quite fun. The graphics are great and the music is memorable.


Double jump? What is this madness? I'll have to try the version you've played haha.

Enjoy your play though, game becomes such a nightmare.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Oh Dae su said:


> Double jump? What is this madness? I'll have to try the version you've played haha.


Yup! Double Jump!

If you do play it, enjoy one of the best snes game there is. Also once you find the knives, stick with them. They become lasers with the green armor and you can summon a dragon with the gold armor. It's very useful to wipe out that ******* Firebrand and works great on bosses.


----------



## Oh Dae su

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yup! Double Jump!
> 
> If you do play it, enjoy one of the best snes game there is. Also once you find the knives, stick with them. They become lasers with the green armor and you can summon a dragon with the gold armor. It's very useful to wipe out that ******* Firebrand and works great on bosses.


Summon a dragon?! Could you do that in the version I played? I recall the different armours, especially the gold granting some cool powers. Letting you charge them up and do some AOE fireballs for example....but Summoning a dragon? :no


----------



## Joepert28

alien isolation
the last of us
driveclub
@Playstation4


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Oh Dae su said:


> Summon a dragon?! Could you do that in the version I played? I recall the different armours, especially the gold granting some cool powers. Letting you charge them up and do some AOE fireballs for example....but Summoning a dragon? :no


It's more like a dragon attack. It will fly off you and hit stuff in front and on the edge of the screen going up and then vanish. You can then charge the attack again to summon it another time. Other weapons have different charge attacks. One shows the chests in your area and one launches two tornadoes on each side of you, for example.

You'll see the dragon at the start of this video


----------



## Lonelyfalcon

Dishonored but I am getting so frustrated trying to get all runes of power.


----------



## Oh Dae su

Scrub-Zero said:


> It's more like a dragon attack. It will fly off you and hit stuff in front and on the edge of the screen going up and then vanish. You can then charge the attack again to summon it another time. Other weapons have different charge attacks. One shows the chests in your area and one launches two tornadoes on each side of you, for example.
> 
> You'll see the dragon at the start of this video


Ahh, the blue flames moving around the screen like that ring a bell. I don't think I ever noticed it was a dragon. It has been a while.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Adventures of Link


----------



## WhoDey85

Mortal Kombat 9. Got it for 5 bucks the other day. I have been playing the heck out of it. I seem to be the best with Sub Zero so far.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Still D3 RoS. Blasting through Torment 6 on my Monk, and about to head into Torment 1 on my Hardcore Crusader. She survived this far, Akarat help me.


----------



## nataliej

I just finished playing Monument Valley, and while it was a very short game the graphics were so freaking awesome and dreamy.


----------



## MrBlack

UFC Undisputed 2010 on ps3. Waiting for Don't Starve Together to be released :O


----------



## midnightson

SMT: Nocturne


----------



## hypegeist

Got Darksiders II for ten bucks at gamestop the other day. Oh how I love me a hack and slash!


----------



## Tibble

Tera for now until the WoW expansion is released.


----------



## Apathie

World of Warcraft. I know many people have a big disliking of the new character models, but i really like them. I like the fresh change they bring.


----------



## Glue

Fire Emblem Awakening


----------



## Ladysoul

Bizzying myself on my phone game :/


----------



## Steve French

Been playing Fire Emblem Awakening myself as well. Bought it a year ago but just getting around to playing it.

Might have to have another run at Bahamut Lagoon after this one, another srpg I'm quite fond of.


----------



## Glue

Eggshell said:


> That game sold me on the Fire Emblem series.


I think I'm sold as well. This is my first FE and I'm really liking it.


----------



## A SAD Finn

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl, bought it from Gog.com. I haven't played 3D-shooters for ages, so I'm really, really ****ing impressed with the graphics, AI, sounds, storytelling, atmosphere and everything.


----------



## Marko3

Dark Souls on xbox360.. epikk!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

A SAD Finn said:


> S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl, bought it from Gog.com. I haven't played 3D-shooters for ages, so I'm really, really ****ing impressed with the graphics, AI, sounds, storytelling, atmosphere and everything.


Glad to see stalker gaining another fan. They have excellent mods for it if you're interested after your playthrough.


----------



## midnightson

Demon's Souls. There's a small put together by some Twitch players to get people back together on the servers right now, but even so the online action isn't what it used to be. It'll be a sad day when the servers are finally shut down.


----------



## Kind Of

Back to Divinity: Original Sin.

I feel bad about bashing these little crabs, because half the time they squeal in agony when you do. It's super-adorable, but I have to kill them.


----------



## FineArtInSilver

Ultima IV - Nes version.


----------



## Raynic781

Got Dragon Age Origins on PC when it was free on Origin (still might be). I played it on the console before, but the PC version is so much better because MODS!


----------



## Reckoner7

Tetris, downloaded a shareware version I remember playing years ago and now hooked again. Was playing the Facebook version for a while but become stuck progressing a certain level and got boring.


----------



## Cerberus

The Darkness 2


----------



## A SAD Finn

Scrub-Zero said:


> Glad to see stalker gaining another fan. They have excellent mods for it if you're interested after your playthrough.


Yeah, have to look at the mods later on. Have you played the Metro series? I saw a review and it looks very promising. I assume it has a similar style to Stalker and is too developed by a Ukrainian company.


----------



## Tibble

The Evil Within now. Tera: Rising runs like ****, so not playing that anymore >_>


----------



## Scrub-Zero

A SAD Finn said:


> Yeah, have to look at the mods later on. Have you played the Metro series? I saw a review and it looks very promising. I assume it has a similar style to Stalker and is too developed by a Ukrainian company.


My computer couldn't handle the games very well so i couldn't finish them. But they are very atmospheric and good. They re-released both games recently as redux versions. Supposedly they're a bit better.


----------



## Aribeth

Cerberus said:


> The Darkness 2


Awesome game


----------



## Cerberus

Aribeth said:


> Awesome game


Agreed. I was surprised at how fun it is to play because its ratings are average. I might pick up the first one again for my PS3.


----------



## Pentagram90

ive been playing Wurm Online, Rimworld and Crusader Kings 2 the last week. Ive having so much fun with all of them


----------



## scooby

I've never been into the series, or not that big into RPGs, but I scored Skyrim for 3 dollars so I may as well give it a try.


----------



## Cerberus

Pharaoh


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Dayz


----------



## green9206

Been playing DS games like Ace Attorney and Hotel Dusk and its sequels.


----------



## woafy

Fire Emblem Awakening and Animal Crossing New leaf


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken




----------



## Steve French

Been having a go at the original Half-Life. Never actually got around to beating it after all these years. Still a great game, can only imagine how mindblowing it must have been in 1998.

Had both the original and source versions, went for source, what do you know, not only is the water and light nice looking now as it was in early updates, they improved the textures and models as well.


----------



## Defilon

monster hunter 3 ultimate on the wiiu


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

I recently finished Tomb Raider: Underworld, which was rather short and felt a bit janky and rushed — maybe because they knew the series was going to get a reboot and they just wanted to finish off the old storyline. Still, I thought it was a decent game despite its flaws.

After finishing Underworld I decided to play through I Am Alive, which is something I've had sitting in my backlog for a while. Not a long game, so it didn't take too long to get through. It has some good ideas, but it's obvious that the game had to be scaled back to get released. I believe it was originally intended to be a full retail title but development got cut short and they had to turn what they had into something that resembled a finished product. The game has a good post-apocalyptic aesthetic but the graphics are pretty sub-par in various areas, presumably because of time and budget constraints as well as having to squeeze the game into the size constraints imposed on Xbox Live Arcade titles. The ending also feels like they just had to pick a spot halfway through the originally planned story to end the game on and then slap something extra on it before the credits rolled, which ultimately ends up being somewhat unsatisfying.

I might run through Alan Wake's American Nightmare next to get another short game from my backlog out of the way before trying to move on to something more significant.


----------



## shykid

Dragon age Origins. It was hard to get into the game at the beginning but now its quite fun.  Can't wait for Dragon age Inquisition


----------



## Sanctus

My Total War collection & Mount and Blade


----------



## Nekomata

Grand Theft Auto V.

Seems like I've been playing it for aaaages.


----------



## T Studdly

Borderlands: The Presequel!


----------



## BTAG

Just Advanced Warfare as of now. I'll probably play it quite frequently until I get home with The Masterchief Collection at midnight on Tuesday.


----------



## hatred89

Shin Megami Tensei IV. After a YEAR of waiting for it to arrive in Europe, it's finally here. And it's so, so good.


----------



## midnightson

Terraria, Legasista, Black Knight Sword, Shadow Tower, other stuff that can't hold my attention past a couple of hours. 

I can't ****ing wait til Bloodborne comes out, that's all I care about on the horizon right now.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

midnightson said:


> I can't ****ing wait til Bloodborne comes out, that's all I care about on the horizon right now.


Did you check out Lords of the Fallen? It's Dark Soul like. You might enjoy it.


----------



## midnightson

Scrub-Zero said:


> Did you check out Lords of the Fallen? It's Dark Soul like. You might enjoy it.


I've watched some streams. The combat and gear systems look good but it had a lot of bugs and the story and art style are boring to me. Not willing to drop sixty bucks for it.


----------



## Charmander

Elder Scrolls Oblivion

Keep clicking on guards by accident and getting this all the time:


----------



## Fat Man

I've been playing Smash 3DS For Glory mode all day. I've won and lost many matches today but I really don't care about my win/loss ratio. It's all about facing players more skilled than I and learning from my matches. I need to get better, I need to get stronger. I must!


----------



## scooby

A LOT of Binding of Isaac: Rebirth, a decent amount of NBA 2k15 and Skyrim, and a bit of dota 2.


----------



## Charmeleon

The Walking Dead Season 2, loved it. Clems turning into a bona fide badass, can't wait for season 3


----------



## Cerberus

Empire Total War


----------



## Kind Of

Thundurus is like the anal bead Pokemon.


----------



## Cylon

Pokemon Heartgold, on a DS emulator  I'm in love with it so far, brings back so many memories.


----------



## Fat Man

Cylon said:


> Pokemon Heartgold, on a DS emulator  I'm in love with it so far, brings back so many memories.


I'm playing Heartgold too  I was just given the Rainbow Wing.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

midnightson said:


> I've watched some streams. The combat and gear systems look good but it had a lot of bugs and the story and art style are boring to me. Not willing to drop sixty bucks for it.


aww that's too bad.

I'm not very familiar with the souls games. I tried the first on PC but it wasn't a good port so i said "**** it" and gave up. I'm downloading souls 2 since i heard they did a better job this time around. We'll see when it's finished. I might buy it if i like enough. I don't mind hard games either so that's a plus.

Also, looking at gameplays of Dark souls made me think of castlevania for some reason. Konami should make their 3d Castlevania games dark, hard and gritty like the souls games instead of the ****ty lord of shadows series. It seems to have the perfect setting for a vampire hunting game. It would be cool to add the whip swinging mechanic of castlevania 4 to get over chasms and stuff.


----------



## pineapplebun




----------



## TenYears

I'm just getting into Skyrim. Pretty awesome so far, I think I'm already addicted. There's a little more to it than I thought there'd be.


----------



## Sprocketjam

World of Warcraft


----------



## Tibble

Fantasy Life on 3ds


----------



## Milco

Just started Valkyria Chronicles on PC. Seems really good.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

It's not what you think, and if you do get it, pleeeeeeease don't post the title.


----------



## shykid

Farming simulator 15. I play it for the story line.


----------



## Mousey9

Second attempt at Skyrim. Hopefully i can put in more than 5 hours into it this time around.


----------



## BTAG

Well, I've been trying to play Halo since midnight, but I've only been able to play 1 full game because the matchmaking is unbelievably broken at the moment. If there is one thing that Call of Duty needs to be commended for, it's having very reliable servers from the first day, which is something other competitive FPS's fail to do on a fairly regular basis. I guess I'll just have to wait until they officially announce a fix.


----------



## Thedood

Just started playing 3D Dot Game Heroes for the PS3. Love it so far, such a throwback to retro games.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

I played through Deadlight and enjoyed it despite its rough edges. It has some nice art direction, music, and overall atmosphere but the controls are a little clunky and sometimes lead to me feeling like having to reload a checkpoint was the games fault. The writing and and voice acting also leaves something to be desired more often than not, but I suppose it serves its purpose well enough.


----------



## Wirt

halo master chief collection

i dont know what to play first and im a little overwhelmed with the online options lol. Especially the thought of jumping from halo 1 to halo 3 and getting used to the different games right away.


----------



## Cerberus

Rome 2 Total War

This game is actually pretty good now that it's all patched up, especially with the mod Divide Et Empera


----------



## TheSilentGamer

The adventure begins


----------



## scooby

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's not what you think, and if you do get it, pleeeeeeease don't post the title.


I'd like to think I know what it is, but why don't you want anyone to post the title?


----------



## Mur

Age of Empires 2 HD <3 , raid mode in RE:Revelations, and COH:Tales of Valor


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing Warframe(PC) right now. Not a bad game for a free to play, but it's so grindy. And there's cash shop get strong quick bait, but most players say you don't need to pay to win. Everything is sold through blueprints.

I finally have all the junk for my first weapon craft...and now i have to wait 12 hours to be able to play with it haha. Crafting time and stuff.

If anyone plays it and wants to team up for missions, grind or whatever, send me a pm. My warframe is only rank 8 though. I just killed General Vor if that gives you an idea where i'm at.


----------



## Fat Man

I just made an impulse buy and got the new Mario Kart 8 DLC, and so far I'm enjoying it. Mute City is my favorite track so far. It's a gorgeous looking track, plus you go so fast! I also like how you can play as Link now. But he looks so silly in a kart, especially in the Blue Falcon lol


----------



## animeflower6084

I have gotten hooked back on mmos, lol. Anyway right now playing one called City of Steam: Arkadia. It's pretty interesting in my opinion.

For console recently got back in to playing metal gear.


----------



## EternalTime

Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon


----------



## Fruitcake

Super Hexagon. Not enough of a challenge so I'm doing the last level using only my toes.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Zone of the Enders.






This is a great series. It needs a God damn sequel.


----------



## Cylon

The Binding of Isaac










Absolutely in love with it! :clap


----------



## Wirt

assassins creed unity

I dunno what people are complaining about. i'm having a lot of fun with the game. i get it's a little janky and has some blemishes, but the good completely outweigh the bad. I do wish they didnt get rid of being able to pick people up though...but they've gone a bit more realistic so i guess it makes sense its not easy to carry anyone like a sack of potatoes


----------



## Kanova

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's not what you think, and if you do get it, pleeeeeeease don't post the title.


Is that the game I think it is? Did you actually get it? For real? I believe I know the one you are talking about.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## OutsideR1

VipFuj said:


> assassins creed unity
> 
> I dunno what people are complaining about. i'm having a lot of fun with the game. i get it's a little janky and has some blemishes, but the good completely outweigh the bad. I do wish they didnt get rid of being able to pick people up though...but they've gone a bit more realistic so i guess it makes sense its not easy to carry anyone like a sack of potatoes


Same here, loving the game, definitely the game with the most improvement in all areas. Only gripe is the story, which is a bit uninspiring (sequence 10 so far, so not much longer to go) and technical problems on the PC (although it has stopped crashing).


----------



## bancho1993

Far Cry 4


----------



## VictimEternal

civilization beyond earth


----------



## SusanStorm

Assassin's creed 3. My boyfriend bought this a while a go,and I wanted to try it. So far I'm not liking it. It's boring and slow,and that's weird coming from me. I usually tend to like games like this,but my boyfriend claims that it's going to be better so I'm going to keep playing for a while.


----------



## Fat Man

My brother loaned me his copy of GTA V and it's been a blast so far.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

scooby said:


> I'd like to think I know what it is, but why don't you want anyone to post the title?





Kanova said:


> Is that the game I think it is? Did you actually get it? For real? I believe I know the one you are talking about.


If you want to know, reverse image searching the image on google will tell you (so that's useful hah.) I just thought that bit was so awesome and unexpected that I didn't want people who might play it to see that bit coming.

Also not sure what you mean by did you actually get it lol. I took the screenshot if that's what you're asking. Although I can now see a bunch of other people took screenshots at basically the exact same time. This is weirder then that time I reverse image searched a photo I took in Belgium and found a bunch of other almost identical photos of the same thing... Actually no, the Belgium thing was weirder.


----------



## Shameful

Persephone The Dread said:


> If you want to know, *reverse image searching the image on google will tell you* (so that's useful hah.) I just thought that bit was so awesome and unexpected that I didn't want people who might play it to see that bit coming.
> 
> Also not sure what you mean by did you actually get it lol. I took the screenshot if that's what you're asking. Although I can now see a bunch of other people took screenshots at basically the exact same time. This is weirder then that time I reverse image searched a photo I took in Belgium and found a bunch of other almost identical photos of the same thing... Actually no, the Belgium thing was weirder.


Yeah I did that when you posted it. And I'm glad I did because it reminded me I wanted to see what that game was all about and went on youtube to watch the entire thing. I don't even think that screenshot is a spoiler because of how it happens, if that's why you kept the name secret.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Act Raiser on Snes






Back when Enix was a good company on it's own.


----------



## x Faceless x

I'm currently working on Diablo 3 and Call of Duty Advanced Warfare.


----------



## TheHaxanCloak

Legend of Grimrock 2.
Pretty fun.
I love old-school style games. 
The only games I play on PC are generally point and click adventure titles and the like. Those rare type of experiences you don't get on consoles.


----------



## Fat Man

After waiting all day for one game to download and for the other to come in mail, I finally have Smash Wii U and Omega Ruby. This is going to be great weekend


----------



## shiningknight

I'm currently playing Ys: Origins and Castlevania: Lords of Shadow Ultimate Edition on Steam.


----------



## shiningknight

Scrub-Zero said:


> Act Raiser on Snes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back when Enix was a good company on it's own.


One of my all time favorites. Didn't even play and beat it until last year within around 6-7 hours and loved every moment of it. I finished SoulBlazer and ActRaiser in the same week.


----------



## FixMeNow

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's not what you think, and if you do get it, pleeeeeeease don't post the title.


The Stanley Parable? Sorry, I don't get it.

I started playing through Deus Ex: Human Revolution last night. It's so awesome, I wish I could play it forever.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Lego Batman 2 on PS3. Got it a while ago; just started playing for a few days. Pretty fun so far.


----------



## hatred89

Mario Kart 8 (dat DLC!), Far Cry 4, and Tales of Hearts R. I'm having so much fun with all those three games. Can't believe Smash Wii U is out next week. o_o It's gonna drain so much free time... and I don't mind!


----------



## Dilweedle

I'm playing Fantasy Life & Moemon until I get the money for Omega Ruby.


----------



## OutsideR1

Invisible_girl said:


> Assassin's creed 3. My boyfriend bought this a while a go,and I wanted to try it. So far I'm not liking it. It's boring and slow,and that's weird coming from me. I usually tend to like games like this,but my boyfriend claims that it's going to be better so I'm going to keep playing for a while.


It wont get better lol, it was the only ac game I didnt finish, and I love the franchise.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Shining Force for Sega CD


----------



## midnightson

Mass Effect


----------



## Elixer

Bayonetta


----------



## SusanStorm

OutsideR1 said:


> It wont get better lol, it was the only ac game I didnt finish, and I love the franchise.


Ok,I'm still playing it,but usually when I start playing a new game I'll play for hours and I'm excited because I wonder what will happen next.
With this game I'm just so bored. I'll play it for max 1-2 hours,so it's not a good sign 

It got a little bit better after I started playing with Connor,but not sure if I'll keep on playing it. Maybe if I can't find any other game I'd like to play


----------



## OutsideR1

Invisible_girl said:


> Ok,I'm still playing it,but usually when I start playing a new game I'll play for hours and I'm excited because I wonder what will happen next.
> With this game I'm just so bored. I'll play it for max 1-2 hours,so it's not a good sign
> 
> It got a little bit better after I started playing with Connor,but not sure if I'll keep on playing it. Maybe if I can't find any other game I'd like to play


Wow 1-2 hours in 1 go with AC3, thats really impressive! :b

JK, the game isnt terrible but I am just not interested in the time period in the slightest, maybe that is why I wasnt into it. Also, Haythem was a lot more interesting to me then Connor.


----------



## Cerberus

Invisible_girl said:


> Ok,I'm still playing it,but usually when I start playing a new game I'll play for hours and I'm excited because I wonder what will happen next.
> With this game I'm just so bored. I'll play it for max 1-2 hours,so it's not a good sign
> 
> It got a little bit better after I started playing with Connor,but not sure if I'll keep on playing it. Maybe if I can't find any other game I'd like to play


It gets better after all the cursed tutorials. The first 3-4 hours or so are boring.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Cylon said:


> The Binding of Isaac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely in love with it! :clap


Me too man  - got the original cheap since the re-make got released this month.

How far have you got?


----------



## T Studdly

Pokemon Omega Ruby. I beat the main story and the Delta episode so now i'm base hunting and looking for ledgendaries. Finally paid for my Pokebank subscription and brought my precious 100's from Y over. (Oldest ones i've had since Diamond)

I also played the first chapter of Tales From The Borderlands. My first telltale game owned (I played a little of The Wolf Among Us) it was awesome, can't wait for the next chapter.

Planned games to buy around xmas...

GTA V for PC
Fantasy Life
Tomadachi Life
Super Smash Brothers 3DS
Harvest Moon: The Lost Valley
The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth
Sims 4
Five Nights at Freddy's 2
Bulletstorm


----------



## Steve French

Been playing Pokemon myself. Got all nostalgic about the good old days in my youth when it was all Pokemon all the time. Watched the anime, played the games, bought the trading cards. Went for Emerald because I didn't remember playing it too much, know where everything is in the other old ones. 

Still got the appeal after all these years even without the 3D. At other times though, the combat feels like a less aggravating Dragon Quest and the game itself feels incredibly formulaic. 

****ing gym leaders everytime as I'm about to beat their *** throwing out multiple full restores.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Victoria 2 HOD. First game I hope to complete, as Russia. Should get interesting if China westernizes and they want the rest of Manchuria back. Otherwise, I'm fairly dominating even on the sea against UK.


----------



## Nibbler

Far cry 4 and littlebigplanet 3 woot


----------



## Charmander

Wolfenstein (2009)


Nibbler said:


> Far cry 4 and littlebigplanet 3 woot


Is FC4 any good?


----------



## AussiePea

Charmander said:


> Wolfenstein (2009)
> 
> Is FC4 any good?


It's pretty much FC3 in a new location so if you enjoyed FC3 you should enjoy this.

Still playing Dragon Age Inquisition, slowly but surely. FC4 is next on my list though. Witcher 3 needs to hurry up.


----------



## Charmander

AussiePea said:


> It's pretty much FC3 in a new location so if you enjoyed FC3 you should enjoy this.
> 
> Still playing Dragon Age Inquisition, slowly but surely. FC4 is next on my list though. Witcher 3 needs to hurry up.


I did enjoy FC3, I just didn't like Jason very much, but I've heard many other complaints about that game that I didn't share with people.


----------



## AussiePea

Charmander said:


> I did enjoy FC3, I just didn't like Jason very much, but I've heard many other complaints about that game that I didn't share with people.


Tbh the protagonist in this game is just as boring and the story is bland. It's more about the gameplay than the story with these kinds of games I find.


----------



## gloomy

I started playing La Tale last night


----------



## Kind Of

I followed a suggestion from @PaperweightSamurai.... @Paper Samurai and bought Shadowrun: Dragonfall - Director's Cut. Dammnit, Steam sales.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Kind Of said:


> I followed a suggestion from @*PaperweightSamurai*.... @*Paper Samurai* and bought Shadowrun: Dragonfall - Director's Cut. Dammnit, Steam sales.


Ah yes, Kind Of is a satisfied customer to my new game recommendation service. For a small sum of $5 you too can experience the joys of personalised game selection. Don't delay !

[email protected]


----------



## BackToThePast

Chivalry: Medieval Warfare

It's an old game (2012) but I decided to get it after seeing it was 75% off on Steam and watching a few gameplay videos. It's one of the funniest games I've ever played. The voice acting and the adrenaline pumping shouts as you charge into battle really sold it for me. Best $7 I spent this year.


----------



## Kind Of

Paper Samurai said:


> Ah yes, Kind Of is a satisfied customer to my new game recommendation service. For a small sum of $5 you too can experience the joys of personalised game selection. Don't delay !
> 
> [email protected]


I was not paid to say any of this.

I think he might work for Steam and if we catch him and shake him game keys will fall out.

He's like some kind of magical nerdy leprechaun.


----------



## Cerberus

Titanfall

Fun game. It's only 5 dollars on Origin right now, if anyone else is interested.


----------



## bringmethehorizon

Watch dogs - ps3


----------



## midnightson

Diablo 3


----------



## Kind Of

Having spent a couple hours on Dragonfall, I have to say that it's a super-fun game atmosphere-wise but also super-linear. If not for the fact that there are some interesting elements to combat, the lack of ability to deviate from the next map in line and the fairly small size of maps would make it pretty boring. 

I'm coming straight from the Divinity series, though, where I can wander pretty much anywhere I want if I can avoid getting killed.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Golden Axe: Revenge of Death Adder


----------



## Raynic781

T Studdly said:


> Pokemon Omega Ruby. I beat the main story and the Delta episode so now i'm base hunting and looking for ledgendaries. Finally paid for my Pokebank subscription and brought my precious 100's from Y over. (Oldest ones i've had since Diamond)
> 
> I also played the first chapter of Tales From The Borderlands. My first telltale game owned (I played a little of The Wolf Among Us) it was awesome, can't wait for the next chapter.
> 
> Planned games to buy around xmas...
> 
> GTA V for PC
> *Fantasy Life*
> Tomadachi Life
> Super Smash Brothers 3DS
> Harvest Moon: The Lost Valley
> The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth
> Sims 4
> Five Nights at Freddy's 2
> Bulletstorm


I was curious about what that game was about so I looked it up and now I want it, lol.


----------



## Charmeleon

Just booted up my shiny new ps4, about to play GTA5 once its done installing!!!


----------



## Kind Of

The Binding of Isaac: Wear your mother's lipstick and destroy blood-spurting monsters with weaponized child's tears


----------



## Steve French

Been playing through Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth once again. Despite all it's bugs, flaws, and lack of polish, it's an enjoyable, unique, little known game. Too bad it didn't sell and the sequel was canned.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Torchlight and Runescape


----------



## Kanova

waerdd said:


> Chivalry: Medieval Warfare
> 
> It's an old game (2012) but I decided to get it after seeing it was 75% off on Steam and watching a few gameplay videos. It's one of the funniest games I've ever played. The voice acting and the adrenaline pumping shouts as you charge into battle really sold it for me. Best $7 I spent this year.


Is it really that old already... But yeah, killer game. Almost reminds of me a Medieval Call of Duty. At least the rage part is there.


----------



## Cerberus

Battlefield 4


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Top gear 3000


----------



## dandynamo

Shadow of Mordor
This War of Mine
And just started The Forest

The first two are good games and The Forest seems pretty cool so far.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Precursors.

RPG, FPS and space simulation hybrid...
Genius idea for a game. Too bad it's so buggy and not well executed. But what the hell, i'm enjoying myself so let's keep going. After playing stalker for so long, i enjoy my voices in russian anyway.


----------



## DannyBoy64

I got the humble Sega bundle, so I'm playing the games from that.
When I'm not playing that, then:
The Evil Within
Alien Isolation 
Persona 4 Arena
The Crysis games
The Far Cry games


----------



## mezzoforte

Starting Wildstar atm, and have still been playing Destiny lately.


----------



## Rickets

I'm going to start playing Sleeping Dogs tonight.


----------



## Fat Man

I've been playing Earthbound recently and I finally bet Diamond Dog. I got so lucky, I only had three party members alive, all of them below 150 HP, and no one had any PP left. But I was able to get a Smash with Ness which dealt 300 something damage, that was enough to kill him.


----------



## kaminagi

Tales of Xillia 2


----------



## midnightson

Borderlands 2


----------



## Tabris

Dragon Age: Origins


----------



## jlscho03

Hearthstone. I've been taking a break and just keeping it light for now, focusing on work and stuff. This game is good for just small gaming sessions where you don't feel like following a story, shooting guns, or anything big like that.

I think I'm going to install Morrowind over Christmas break and start playing that again.


----------



## AussiePea

Still working my way through Dragon Age: Inquisition


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm giving Lost Planet 3 a shot. 

Not too horrible so far. Piloting a huge Mech is fun, but all it really does is make me wish for a decent Mechwarrior sequel.


----------



## Glue

Persona Q, I guess. It's neat.


----------



## Fat Man

Azure Striker: Gunvolt on the 3DS.


----------



## mezzoforte

Going to start KH 2.5 HD Remix today :boogie


----------



## BillDauterive

Addicted to GTA5 on the PS4. I only bought a darn PS4 just for the game, was too impatient to wait for the PC port even though its only a 2 month gap. I can't wait to play it again on PC too in 60fps and mouse aiming and mods.


----------



## richkid1991

Just recently beat The Evil Within. I also got into the Silent Hill franchise (played Silent Hill 2 interchangeably with The Evil Within) and wow...Silent Hill 2 was friggin' amazing! Everything about that game was a pleasure---the visuals, presentation, atmosphere, the compelling storyline, and symbolic meanings behind the creatures made that game so enjoyable for me. I'm currently in the middle of Silent Hill 3!


----------



## Kind Of

FTL is kicking my butt.


----------



## Kind Of

Sometimes I think Mass Effect was designed to troll me. The AI is weird and causes team members to get trapped between NPCs, and the characters get into weird positions.

Had started a new game and was mucking about near some markets when Garrus crouched down behind Kaidan. Was concerned he was _the third team member_ to get trapped tonight so I went to talk to him. "You can buy anything you want here, legal or not," he says while staring directly into Kaidan's ***.

Did not have a response to that.

At least he wasn't trapped.


----------



## JABRunning

Working on Kingdom Hearts 2.5 HD Remix and Persona 4.... I have a lot of time to kill this upcoming month waiting for my Spring semester classes to start... xD


----------



## Pentagram90

Will end up playing Wurm online until christmas, then will play all kinds of games with my friends for 1,5 weeks


----------



## midnightson

Icewind Dale


----------



## Esteban

Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance


----------



## BackToThePast

Civ 5, one of the few games that can make me feel like I'm entering a time machine to the future. Both in-game and in real life.


----------



## AussiePea

The Vanishing of Ethan Carter.

This is, THE best looking game ever released, ever. Absolutely mind blowing visuals which have me in awe every second I play. Gameplay is also interesting.

Some gifs from the game to give you an idea of the visuals.


----------



## Wirt

AussiePea said:


> The Vanishing of Ethan Carter.
> 
> This is, THE best looking game ever released, ever. Absolutely mind blowing visuals which have me in awe every second I play. Gameplay is also interesting.
> 
> Some gifs from the game to give you an idea of the visuals.


 holy ****

I was a little interested in it during the steam sale but I didn't know it looked like that. I bought a computer back during battlefield 3, so I'm curious how itd run


----------



## Kind Of

**** you and **** your default keybindings, my tiny lady fingers cannot reach them and your instructions do not make sense after I change them

I do what I want


----------



## CWe

3D Cornhole for Ipad


----------



## Esteban

Alien: Isolation


----------



## Ally

Super Mario 3D World :clap


----------



## Arbre

Ally said:


> Super Mario 3D World :clap


3D World was pure fun. One of the best Mario games.


----------



## feels

Boyfriend bought me Persona Q and we've also started up Divinity: Original Sin co-op. I'm excited about both.


----------



## Ally

Eggshell said:


> 3D World was pure fun. One of the best Mario games.


Yes I love it. Got it as an xmas present


----------



## uffi

Dragon Age Inquisition


----------



## midnightson

Vagrant Story


----------



## Anjelliex

Minecraft


----------



## Fat Man

Kingdom Hearts 1.5: Remix, Mass Effect, and Dragon's Crown.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Startopia


----------



## Charmeleon

The Last Of Us Remastered


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Sly Cooper and the Thievius Raccoonus


----------



## Charmander

Far Cry 4, man the side missions are tedious but nearly done.


----------



## Marv1991

Factorio


----------



## x Faceless x

Just started Far Cry 4


----------



## Esteban

Shadow of Mordor


----------



## Tokztero

Portal 2.


----------



## bancho1993

Kingdom Hearts 1.5


----------



## Charmeleon

Skyrim, just aimlessly killing literally everyone and everything out of sheer boredom.


----------



## Kind Of

Why did Mass Effect 2 install itself under My Documents... ?

I just don't understand the world sometimes.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Insurgency


----------



## gamingpup

Kingdom Hearts 2.5 ^^ After I finished that DA: Inquisition


----------



## uffi

Driveclub


----------



## spzed

I'm playing Watch Dogs. I know it got a rather lukewarm reception but i'm really enjoying it so far.


----------



## MylesB93

Just finished Kingdom Hearts 2 on 2.5 so planning to start Birth By Sleep


----------



## Glowsphere

Planescape: Torment... third time


----------



## ShatteredGlass

So, the games I'm playing right now -

Minecraft Vita edition (haven't started yet)
Sly Cooper and the Thievius Raccoonus (just started)
Ratchet and Clank (haven't started yet
Jak and Daxter (just started)

I'll get to them soon. I might play one tonight.


----------



## SilentLyric

Mario Kart Wii.

It will have to do before I will ever have the chance to play Mario Kart 8.


----------



## Joe H

Dragon age on ps4 and child of light on vita.


----------



## RubixQ

I've just completed Metroid Prime: Hunters on the DS. 

It makes me want a new 2D Metroid :b


----------



## Esteban

Darksiders 2

I'm somewhat surprised at how much I'm enjoying this game.


----------



## Noto

Night of the Rabbit, a very interesting point-and-click from Daedalic Entertainment. They've also made the Deponia trilogy of games, which I thought had potential to be truly fantastic, but ultimately never reached that point (especially in the character aspect). However, from what I've done so far, Night of the Rabbit is a different shade from that. It's at times regarded as Daedalic's best, and I can now see why completely. It feels like childhood bedtime stories now interactive. It's a bit slow, but it doesn't deter me from liking it.

I'm also playing Gemini Rue of Wadjet Eye Games, who had previously made the wonderful Blackwell series, and I have to say it's been absolutely fantastic. It has that particular but distinct futuristic cyberpunk atmosphere that I love and an extremely intriguing narrative.


----------



## BabyBlueGamer

Just got super smash bros for X-mas also lately I have fallen in love with Twisted Metal, Tales, and Ninja Gaiden


----------



## Scrub-Zero

OutZone

First time i ever play thing game, but it won't be the last.
The music so far rocks and the game is challenging and fun.

This is one great shooter.


----------



## Nekomata

Grand Theft Auto V, as always~


----------



## Anjelliex

I'm currently playing Shadow of Mordor on mah new PS4 <3
Such an awesome game *-*


----------



## bancho1993

Nekomata said:


> Grand Theft Auto V, as always~


Is that the ps3 or ps4 version?



Eggshell said:


> Finished Bayonetta 2 and goddamn was it good. One of the best games on the Wii U. In the first Bayonetta I died quite a bit and then couldn't beat this boss early in the game so I set the difficulty to easy (first time I've ever done that in a game actually, I'm really bad at button combo games). Even though it was on easy I still died a few times. In Bayonetta 2 I played through the game on normal and didn't die once. Not sure if I've gotten better or the second one is easier.


I've never played Baynetta but I've heard quite a few good things about it. 
The second one is only on Wii U right?



Anjelliex said:


> I'm currently playing Shadow of Mordor on mah new PS4 <3
> Such an awesome game *-*


haha yeah It's one of my fav games on the ps4... really like the Orc army system.



Charmander said:


> Far Cry 4, man the side missions are tedious but nearly done.


Yeah it's a little annoying you have to do side missions to get certain Upgrades. Curios are you playing the console or pc version?

As for me i'm playing some Paper Mario on the Gamecube.


----------



## Improbable

Currently playing Persona Q, but it's just making me want to play Persona 4 Golden again.


----------



## Nekomata

bancho1993 said:


> Is that the ps3 or ps4 version?


PS3 version~ don't have the latter as such yet xD


----------



## HilarityEnsues

Doing an extremely detailed playthrough of Mass Effect 3. Hardly anyone plays online anymore and I'm desperately trying to get the Synthesis ending. Did it once on my PC, I want to see that ending again sooo bad... hit me right in the feels.


----------



## Esteban

I'm playing DA: I again. It's actually quite a bit better now that I'm playing it with a controller rather than K & M.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Played through the main mission in the PC version of Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes. I enjoyed it even though it's pretty much just a glorified demo masquerading as a prequel of sorts for MGSV proper. I must say, it looks quite nice running on my aging system-runs pretty well, too. I want to upgrade, but I'm glad some newer titles haven't been making me feel _too_ bad about my current hardware. I'll go back and finish the extra "missions" after I've put some time into a couple of other games.


----------



## Noto

I've just finished another run-through Castlevania: SOTN, but this time made it a point to take it far slower to enjoy its atmosphere more. It's hard to replicate the first time I played the game, which had me completely blown away in its presentation.



Inscrutable Banana said:


> Played through the main mission in the PC version of Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes. I enjoyed it even though it's pretty much just a glorified demo masquerading as a prequel of sorts for MGSV proper.


That seems to be the common complaint amongst those who played it, but supposedly the game went down in price, which made it more worthwhile to buy it despite its length. Would you still recommend it, even at its lowered price? Supposedly it only lasts one to two hours on a single playthrough, and only a couple more by doing everything there is to do. I've heard a lot of yes and no, but mostly yes, especially from those who love the series.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Minecraft. I just finished my first good house in my latest world. I quite like the house actually. I think I did a pretty good job on it. Now for the underground complex, the attic, the roof windows, the farm, the pets (already have 3 dogs), and the mine.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Noto said:


> That seems to be the common complaint amongst those who played it, but supposedly the game went down in price, which made it more worthwhile to buy it despite its length. Would you still recommend it, even at its lowered price? Supposedly it only lasts one to two hours on a single playthrough, and only a couple more by doing everything there is to do. I've heard a lot of yes and no, but mostly yes, especially from those who love the series.


The price was reduced to ~$13 during the Steam holiday sale but it's back up to its normal price of $20 now. I got about 3 hours of the main mission because I took it really slow and explored the area a little, and if playing the extra content and playing around with its more sandboxy elements gets me up to 6-8 hours of total playtime I'd say it's worth the discounted price. It would probably be best to wait for another sale unless you're sure you can enjoy the way it's designed to have you run through the same area in different ways, though.


----------



## Noto

Inscrutable Banana said:


> It was on sale during the Steam holiday sale for ~$13 but it's back up to its normal price of $20 now. I gout about 3 hours of the main mission because I took it really slow and explored the area a little, if playing the extra content and playing around with its more sandboxy elements gets me up to 6-8 hours of total playtime I'd probably say it's worth the discounted price. It would probably be best to wait for another sale unless you're sure you can enjoy the way it's designed to have you run through the same area in different ways, though.


I did notice the sale on Steam, though I was referring particularly to the supposed drop from $30 to $20, whenever that had come to be. But, it does seem to be a matter of how patient and slow you take it, and I've had far more of an issue going too slow than too quick. With that said, I think I may check it out if I ever gain the interest to. I've always been exceedingly interested in the Metal Gear series, but never truly delved into it with fear of an overly-abundant storyline and stealth gameplay I may very well not enjoy.

In either case, I appreciate you sharing your experience with it!


----------



## To22

Bayonetta 2, I've been having plenty of fun with it. A few months ago I expected to have a love hate relationship with the sexual vibes, but I've been surprisingly mature about it.

On another note, I just finished a part of the game in which I had to ride a horse, it was easily the worst part of the game. The horse riding felt uncharacteristically clunky and the combat and dodging felt sloppy. Other than that minor hiccup, this game has been literally awesome thus far.



Eggshell said:


> ...In Bayonetta 2 I played through the game on normal and didn't die once. Not sure if I've gotten better or the second one is easier...


I died only about a million times in my play-through =P Never dying seems inconceivable with my skills :lol


----------



## neverwin

Mostly l4d2 on steam and smash on wii u


----------



## SilentLyric

pokemon trading card game eshop 3ds


----------



## CristianNC

Just Hearthstone really. Discovered my love for Shaman so I'm trying to rank up with a budget deck. I could rank up a lot faster by playing Hunter, but I want to keep my soul.


----------



## KelsKels

Styx: Master of Shadows. Dem stealth games. I love em.


----------



## Charmeleon

Shadow Of Moarrrdor!!!

Decapitating dudes all day :3


----------



## BackToThePast

South Park: The Stick of Truth

Funny, clever, outrageous, deceptively complex, yet not challenging at all in its default normal difficulty. Plus you can right click to fart on people's faces (but not their balls, because that's totally not cool) which is satisfying. The combat mechanics reminded me a lot of Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door, so that was nice trip down memory lane. The game actually felt like an 8 hour long South Park episode. Good game if you're a SP fan. Meh if you're not.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Thomas was alone.










It's a puzzle platformer, where you have to position shapes. But it a narrator that describes each shape's motivations and mindset  It's very charming and a really great soundtrack.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

Fallout: New Vegas. Mr. house rules!


----------



## Fat Man

GTA V. Online isn't all too fun. I mean, it would be if there wasn't someone trying to kill me every two minutes. Every time I respawn theirs always someone waiting to run me over or shoot me without a second thought lol.


----------



## Glue

I bought Shovel Knights for 3ds, so I'll be playing that once I finish Persona Q.


----------



## Marv1991

Binding of Isaac: Rebirth


----------



## FixMeNow

The Cat Lady - Yet another game that I feel is reflective of my own life, and therefore an amazing work of art (albeit horribly dark/depressing)


----------



## romeoindespair

I've blown thru entire days playing this


----------



## Tabris

Supreme Commander and Star Citizen


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Playing Torchlight yet again. Some habits die hard, I guess.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

TheSilentGamer said:


> Some habits die hard, I guess.


Either that, or it's just hard to find an arpg that can hold a candle to Diablo 2, so we go back to the next best thing.

Torchlight does a great job though. I would play it non stop if it wasn't so cartoony. Eventually the style is wearin' me out and i can't play the game for a while.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Scrub-Zero said:


> Either that, or it's just hard to find an arpg that can hold a candle to Diablo 2, so we go back to the next best thing.
> 
> Torchlight does a great job though. I would play it non stop if it wasn't so cartoony. Eventually the style is wearin' me out and i can't play the game for a while.


You're right about that one. But I think Torchlight's art style is great. It makes it stand out from the crowd of Diablo/Diablo 2 clones.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

TheSilentGamer said:


> You're right about that one. But I think Torchlight's art style is great. It makes it stand out from the crowd of Diablo/Diablo 2 clones.


I agree it works very well for Torchlight. But i just have a weak spot for dark arpgs, i guess. Dark like Path of Exile. :evil


----------



## Lone Drifter

Currently enjoying...

Samurai Warriors 4 (PS4)
Gone Home (PC) **
Never Alone (PS4)
Dragon Quest (iOS)

** Best game ever and it isn't even a game.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm still playing Runescape a lot, my friend bought me membership for Christmas too lol.... Still playing it more or less like a single player rpg too... The fact that I can is just bad game design for an mmo but it doesn't bother me. And honestly it's better than in WoW when your server is dead and you have to find people to complete a quest with..

@Lone Drifter I liked Gone Home but The Stanley Parable was much better I thought (also there is a Gone Home easter egg in it if you're really observant which I thought was cute.)


----------



## FixMeNow

Lone Drifter said:


> Currently enjoying...
> 
> Samurai Warriors 4 (PS4)
> Gone Home (PC) **
> Never Alone (PS4)
> Dragon Quest (iOS)
> 
> ** Best game ever and it isn't even a game.


I'd have to agree with Persephone - there are way better examples of almost non-games than Gone Home, including The Stanley Parable. Try playing The Cat Lady (it's currently on sale on Steam for $2.49 US)


----------



## Lone Drifter

I've tried both The Stanly Parable and The Cat Lady but neither gripped me as much as Gone Home. It's odd because they sound ideal on paper but for some reason I just didn't click with them. In fact I find a lot of indie titles very hit and miss, while I'm able to rate most things as being okay, indie is either love or hate for me. Also liked Dear Esther as another non-game game.

What are other examples @FixMeNow?


----------



## FixMeNow

Lone Drifter said:


> I've tried both The Stanly Parable and The Cat Lady but neither gripped me as much as Gone Home. It's odd because they sound ideal on paper but for some reason I just didn't click with them. In fact I find a lot of indie titles very hit and miss, while I'm able to rate most things as being okay, indie is either love or hate for me. Also liked Dear Esther as another non-game game.
> 
> What are other examples @FixMeNow?


The Walking Dead, To The Moon, Journey/Flower, Heavy Rain, Proteus, even The Path...just about anything is better than Gone Home IMO :/ I guess I just didn't really find anything interesting about the story, and I think you can play through it in an hour, so it's definitely not worth it for the price it was marked at.
I think most of my favourite games were independent titles, actually. I can't believe anyone who appreciates art could not like The Cat Lady! It's quite possibly the most artistic title I've played to date.


----------



## Genos

dragon age, pokemon alpha sapphire
and have been playing a little bit of league of legends recently


----------



## Lone Drifter

FixMeNow said:


> The Walking Dead, To The Moon, Journey/Flower, Heavy Rain, Proteus, even The Path...


Those are some very interesting choices. I can agree with a few, The Path especially, but I'm not sure on Heavy Rain. The choices you made could change the story but the overall plot was very cut and dry. Some great sequences though. I think my favourite out of those has to be Flower, great concept and really nice to look at. Did you play season two of the Walking Dead?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Breath of Fire 2, on my phone.


----------



## iminnocentenough

Too many to count. I just got a Wii U with a ton of games and VC titles..but the best ones I'm playing so far have to be Tropical Freeze, Bayonetta, and Earthbound.


----------



## FixMeNow

Lone Drifter said:


> Those are some very interesting choices. I can agree with a few, The Path especially, but I'm not sure on Heavy Rain. The choices you made could change the story but the overall plot was very cut and dry. Some great sequences though. I think my favourite out of those has to be Flower, great concept and really nice to look at. Did you play season two of the Walking Dead?


No, I know they couldn't possibly even try to live up to the first season so I didn't bother with it.


----------



## persona non grata

Crusader Kings II (or I would be playing it, but they broke it last patch, I'm sure they'll fix it soon)
This War of Mine
Europa Universalis IV
Unreal World


----------



## Charmander

bancho1993 said:


> Yeah it's a little annoying you have to do side missions to get certain Upgrades. Curios are you playing the console or pc version?


Console


----------



## random lonely man

i am a retrogamer and a patient gamer  reddit for patient gamers!

currently i am playing dungeon of the endless, which is the most fun game i played in years. also i play legend of grimrock 2, dreamfall chapters (waiting for book 2), the cave and broken age (waiting for act 2).


----------



## feels

A family member gave me an Amazon gift card and these are my first two purchases.



I'm stoked.


----------



## papaSmurf

Lately I've been playing the 3DS Ace Attorney and attempting to finish up King's Field 4! King's Field 4 in particular is just incredibly super great.



feels said:


> A family member gave me an Amazon gift card and these are my first two purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm stoked.


Oh dude, let us know what you think! I've been wanting to try Silent Hill forever but am much too scared.


----------



## FixMeNow

persona non grata said:


> Crusader Kings II (or I would be playing it, but they broke it last patch, I'm sure they'll fix it soon)
> *This War of Mine*
> Europa Universalis IV
> Unreal World


I'm waiting for that one to go on sale


----------



## Malek

I'm still playing WoW at the moment during my spare time, my friends tricked me into playing again but I still have to level up my character as well as my bro's. You see, we have a theme team sort of and me and my brother are both Blood Elf Hunters, twins, with similar names and we're gonna look exactly the same and name each others pets the other person's character name.

 That's my plan, but I'm still grinding cause I work like 6 days in a row then get one day a week to play, I'm clinging to the hope once we're level cap and finally get to play with out two friends via 5 mans and pvp that I'll eventually have... fun?


----------



## SusanStorm

Dragon age: inquistion.

Bought it on the christmas sale at playstation store,and didn't have the highest expectations. But now I am hooked  I've missed a game that actually lasts a while,and not just over in 2-3 days.


----------



## Joe

dw8 and fate/stay night


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing Starbound again. Trying to survive in hardcore...again.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

I finished Strider (2014) recently. It starts off a bit slow but picks up once you have most of the upgrades and encounter more enemy types. I find the art style to be a little bland at times, but it does look rather nice in spots. It's also not a particularly difficult game on normal, you can kind of just run around and mash attack for large portions of it without any real consequence and I've read that hard mode isn't significantly more difficult. Overall, I enjoyed it.

I managed to break the game by killing the first form of the final boss at the same time as I died which caused the game to dump me at a partially loaded level for the next segment with the camera moving away from the level geometry until it finally crashed. When I loaded it back up my previous checkpoint was before entering the final area and I didn't feel like playing through it again right away, so I took a break for a few days before going back to finish it. ¬_¬


----------



## 50piecesteve

Injustice Gods among us for Android mobile


----------



## Esteban

I'm playing through Shadow Of Mordor again.


----------



## noconfidenceguy

Randomly started up Mark of the Ninja last week and it took a little while but I'm starting to really enjoy the game.


----------



## Rickets

I just finished sleeping dogs. It was exceptional.


----------



## OutsideR1

Rickets said:


> I just finished sleeping dogs. It was exceptional.


Good to hear. I bought the definitive edition during steam winter sale but havent gotten around to playing it yet, too many others games.


----------



## musiclover55

Sleeping dogs


----------



## Josh

I've been really into FTL lately.


----------



## Esteban

Titanfall


----------



## green9206

Been playing a LOT of DS games. 
Recently finished Phoenix Wright trilogy which i really enjoyed, also played 999 which is honestly one of the best games I've ever played, been playing lots of jrpgs like final fantasy 3, 4,Dragon Quest 4, 5,6,etc.I really enjoy playing old school classic jrpgs. Also finished Hotel Dusk and Hotel Cape West both of which were great games. Currently playing Ghost Trick phantom detective and it seems really fun too.


----------



## Sprocketjam

H1Z1... it's okay. People freaking out over nothing. Anyone else buy it?


----------



## Glue

I finished Persona Q. It was okay, I guess. 100%ed the maps and compendium. It had a lot less demons than SMT4 (426 demons. PQ has 190) so it was pretty easy.









Now I'm playing Rule of Rose



feels said:


> *neat games*


DDS has a really great soundtrack. Maybe my favorite SMT soundtrack? I'm not sure. It's also the most challenging SMT game I've played. I've never been able to beat Demi Fiend!


----------



## elsingo

oh, right now the games i play the most is, WoW, Hearthstone, Arma 3 Wasteland mod. Then there is a ton more i play now and then.


----------



## Nekomata

Tales of Xillia.


----------



## Marko3

The Witcher 2 on xbox 360.. movement controls too sensitive.. arghh.. graphics a bit outdated..


----------



## kaminagi

Eternal Sonata


----------



## Charmeleon

A totally not pirated copy of South Park The Stick Of Truth.


----------



## Conquer Fear

kelulo said:


> As a racing game junkie I can currently be found playing Outrun 2006 Coast 2 Coast. And it's surprisingly good!


I played it for PSP and it is a great game, unfortunately I got to the final race to beat the game and the race went on forever and I was blown away from the beginning of the race. Just was left in the dust, frustrating as hell cause it was fun as hell and I invested 30-40 hours into it


----------



## Conquer Fear

FreeSoul said:


> Now that I've finished Metroid Prime on hard mode, I'm moving onto to Metroid Prime 2 now.


I beat Metroid Prime 1 and 2 but not on hard...

Metroid Prime 1 was I think slightly better, 
Metroid Prime 2 has so much backtracking... even with a map and 3 or 4 walkthroughs online, INCREDIBLY EASY to get lost, worlds are huge, enemies respawning, etc.

Still both great games


----------



## Conquer Fear

Astos said:


> Castlevania Portrait of Ruin
> New Super Mario Bros
> Star Fox Command


New Super Mario Bros was awesome, finding everything was a huge challenge

Starfox I think only used the stylus and didn't like it
Castlevania, I think the best one's were 1-3 on NES and the PSP remake


----------



## Conquer Fear

anonymous259 said:


> Zelda II: The Adventure of Link
> 
> It hated it at first, but it is growing on me. Almost got Magic Hammer.


Great game, had RPG elements, it can't quite top Zelda 1 though with the exploration and multiple playthroughs


----------



## Conquer Fear

richkid1991 said:


> Just recently beat The Evil Within. I also got into the Silent Hill franchise (played Silent Hill 2 interchangeably with The Evil Within) and wow...Silent Hill 2 was friggin' amazing! !


If you didn't play Silent Hill 1 for playstation 1 it is the scariest game ever made...

Res Evil 1 for PS1 was the best surv horr game but not as scary as Sil Hill 1


----------



## Estillum

The binding of issac: rebirth and duke nukem 1 for some ****ing reason


----------



## Esteban

Fear 2


----------



## bancho1993

Shenmue


----------



## ChillPenguin

finally started Mass Effect on ps3 looks tiny bit dated but enjoying it so far only just left the Citadel,playing a bit of Resident Evil Remake and Tekken Tag in between.


----------



## Marko3

Terraria!


----------



## scooby

Been playing a lot of The Talos Principle. How it usually goes is it takes me so long to figure out a puzzle, and then it finally clicks and I can't believe I didn't see the answer earlier because it was so obvious.


----------



## rymo

Wolfenstein: The New Order

I'm a huge fan of old-school FPS games, so this gives me the fix I've been wanting for quite a while. Plus, the story is badass, and I love a good story.


----------



## Ogrt48

Just quit wow after 10 years and started playing FFXIV, no regrets. I'm also playing through Lords of the Fallen and Tales of Symphonia.


----------



## cybernaut

Metal Gear Rising Revengeance


----------



## Fat Man

Mario Galaxy 2. Good times.


----------



## Nibbler

Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor (PS4)

Surprisingly good, very much in the style of Assassins Creed (minus the bugs) but with the whole LoTR theme running throughout which makes it all the more EPIC. I like the free flowing combat system, trickier then most games to begin with but once you start to level up hacking off an orc's head or making it explode is incredibly satisfying.

My only criticism is that Gollum plays a very minor role.


----------



## kaminagi

Hatsune Miku Project Diva F 2nd


----------



## FixMeNow

I'm almost 40% of the way through arkham asylum currently, such an amazingly well designed game with awesome characters and atmosphere!


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

FixMeNow said:


> I'm almost 40% of the way through arkham asylum currently, such an amazingly well designed game with awesome characters and atmosphere!


You might want to take a break after finishing Asylum, but once you feel like you're ready for more Batman I'd suggest playing through Arkham City as well - it's basically more of the same, but in a good way. Arkham Origins, on the other hand, is a competent but unnecessary entry in the series and can be skipped in favor of waiting for the upcoming Arkham Knight.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Star Control 2


----------



## Ogrt48

Started playing Valiant Hearts on ps4 today. After only a hour its been so amazing that I'm going to play it all day until I get my platinum trophy.


----------



## Kiba

system shock 2


----------



## Esteban

Shadow Warrior


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Kiba said:


> system shock 2


I hope you enjoy one of my favorite games of all time. 

If you haven't already done so, grab the Rebirth and Shock Texture Upgrade Project texture mods. They enhance the game a lot.


----------



## whiet

Started playing Driveclub and bought Starfox 64 for the 3ds


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Resident Evil HD remake.

I'm finally back in the old mansion of horror. This game is as great as ever.
I started as Chris this time around.


----------



## HarrySachz

Scrub-Zero said:


> Resident Evil HD remake.
> 
> I'm finally back in the old mansion of horror. This game is as great as ever.
> I started as Chris this time around.


How is it? Visually?

I want to get the game and play it, but I'm still very much invested in Dragon Age, and I can only play one game at a time, for some reason. Speaking of, that's the game I'm playing right now. Inquisition. Its story is not quite as epic as Origins. And the cast of party members is missing that Morrigan and that Alistair type of character, but it's not far behind at all. Other complaints being the lack of Dwarven settlements, like Orzammar, and also the shortage of cutscenes. In Origins, with every NPC you talked to, it turned into a kind of cutscene during dialogue. That made you get to know the NPC characters more in depth. But in Inquisition, most people you talk to, it just stays in normal camera mode, like Skyrim, except for a slight angle turn. Despite those things, Inquisition is very much a great game and will probably be looked back as an epic installment, like Origins.


----------



## RubixQ

Dark Souls II

I must be about 6 or 7 hours in now and the game hasn't grabbed me as much as the original. Firstly they've moved the leveling system to the hub area meaning pointless back and forth travelling at each bonfire. The corridors are linear and cramped with mobs of enemies in some places which feels cheap. I've had to backtrack a lot just to find a door that opens up a new area.

Good for grinding but I've died more from boredom than anything else.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

HarrySachz said:


> How is it? Visually?


I'm not up to date with the latest graphics, so i can't really answer you in details. But the game looks very good and plays smooth. Even on my older PC i can max it out(not many options in the first place). At least the PC version doesn't have slowdown issues like some people have been having on consoles.


----------



## AussiePea

Iracing but currently downloading dying light for some zombie killing fun.


----------



## HarrySachz

Scrub-Zero said:


> I'm not up to date with the latest graphics, so i can't really answer you in details. But the game looks very good and plays smooth. Even on my older PC i can max it out(not many options in the first place). At least the PC version doesn't have slowdown issues like some people have been having on consoles.


Slowdown issues? That's disappointing to hear, being a PS4 user. Of course, I have a good PC, though I don't know if it would run that game smoothly or not.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

HarrySachz said:


> Slowdown issues? That's disappointing to hear, being a PS4 user. Of course, I have a good PC, though I don't know if it would run that game smoothly or not.


Actually, scratch what i've said. Looks like the game runs well on PS4. I was tired when i read the thread and got things mixed up.


----------



## papaSmurf

Tried out the first episode of Life is Strange. It was super good! 

Lots of incidental environmental interactions, and it was neat to play a game that tries to capture the lonely, self-absorbed dorkery of an introspective adolescence.


----------



## RubixQ

papaSmurf said:


> Tried out the first episode of Life is Strange. It was super good!


Played the trial on 360 and agree it was very good.

Been tempted to buy the season pass on PC.


----------



## Charmeleon

Saints Row 4 Gat Out Of Hell, just finished it in one play through last night. Buggy as hell on ps3 but overall pretty fun.


----------



## Deadhouse

Grim Fandango: Remaster. 

I was obsessed with this game all throughout my childhood, and it's easily one of my favorite games ever (potentially my favorite), so I'm finding it hard to pace myself. It is fun seeing how many of the puzzles i can remember. The HD also looks great imo, and its awesome to have access to the directors commentary and concept art. I'll most likely play through a lot of the other classic adventure games once I'm finished.


----------



## Nitrogen

I've wasted 27 hrs of my life on Dragon Age Inquisition and I'm enjoying every minute of it


----------



## Kind Of

I've beaten Crypt of the NecroDancer's hardcore mode with Bard and Cadence, but Monk is kicking my butt.

I am only a (wo)man, I cannot refuse all this gold.


----------



## Mousey9

Infamoose said:


> Second attempt at Skyrim. Hopefully i can put in more than 5 hours into it this time around.


4 months, 120 hours and a platinum trophy later...would've been 10 hours less if i hadn't had to create a second file cause i messed up on a daedric quest. Will get to its DLCs later but for now, i'm pretty excited to start telltales walking dead 2


----------



## Kascheritt

Velvet Assassin


----------



## Fat Man

Metroid Prime: Trilogy, starting off with the first one(obviously)

Despite the good things I was told about this game, I was afraid going in. I didn't think I was going to enjoy it much. But to my surprise, I'm liking it a lot. It's really fun! I can't wait to play more of it. I already have about an hour of playtime in.


----------



## Kiba

Scrub-Zero said:


> I hope you enjoy one of my favorite games of all time.
> 
> If you haven't already done so, grab the Rebirth and Shock Texture Upgrade Project texture mods. They enhance the game a lot.


Even without enhancements this game is pretty fantastic. I don't understand how they went from this.... To Bioshock:sus. Btw, have you ever attempted 
co-op in SS2?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Kiba said:


> Even without enhancements this game is pretty fantastic. I don't understand how they went from this.... To Bioshock:sus. Btw, have you ever attempted
> co-op in SS2?


Right? That what i've been preaching for years. This game is always near the top of my any gaming list, even if i haven't played it for a while.

I'm not gonna blast Bioshock too much though, because i did enjoy Bioshock 1. Not comparable to System Shock 2 sadly.

And i did try co-op with some random guy on a system shock 2 forum, but we never managed to make it work. I bet it would be a fun ride. I've always wanted to play that game co-op.


----------



## VirtualAntics

Battlefield Hardline Beta. (I've been running around like a mad man on the Dust Bowl map. So far, I've recorded over 10 minutes of crazy kills/explosions for highlight videos. This is only day two of five!)

Life Is Strange. (It's a episodic time travel game from Square Enix. I've bought the whole season and love the first chapter.)

Titan Attacks! (A fun Space Invaders rip off. )

GTA Online.


----------



## Tibble

Final Fantasy 14

Resident Evil: Outbreak using a ps2 emulator


----------



## Vaust

Well I just played Telltale's Game of Thrones episode 2 yesterday. I really liked that game. It has the integrity of the show/books in tact, lot of "grey" decisions, the good guys don't always win and a lot of surprising moments.

I play WoW daily not sure if that counts.

I have Prey, Tomb Raider 2013 and Arkham City all on my backlog for this month.


----------



## Fat Man

After a month I finally went back to Bayonetta 2 and beat it. It's funny, I only had one more chapter to go. What an awesome B2 is, I hope theirs a third game in the series. Better yet, I hope Bayonetta gets in to Smash Bros., maybe as future DLC or in the next one.


----------



## WhoDey85

I should be playing Tecmo Bowl right now! I got invited to a Tecmo Bowl party/tournament but of course I didn't go because of my SA. :mum


----------



## Kiba

Scrub-Zero said:


> Right? That what i've been preaching for years. This game is always near the top of my any gaming list, even if i haven't played it for a while.
> 
> I'm not gonna blast Bioshock too much though, because i did enjoy Bioshock 1. Not comparable to System Shock 2 sadly.
> 
> And i did try co-op with some random guy on a system shock 2 forum, but we never managed to make it work. I bet it would be a fun ride. I've always wanted to play that game co-op.


I played Bioshock before i wen't back to play System Shock 2 so it never effected my opinion of the former. And i too had a lot of fun with Bioshock (a lot less so with the second and third, but i still finished them). But damn, there were so many cool features in SS2. Upgrading, weapons, atrributes, researching, psy. abilities, tech related stuff. So much potential to expand and develop on. It just felt like they left a lot of things out, but it kind of follows with the current trend of gaming. favoring streamlining and optimization over customization and choices. 2 of my favorite examples being how crazy complicated (in a good way) Baldurs Gate was to how simple Dragon Age was (loved both games so i'm not saying one is better thant he other, just jumping from complexity to fairly simple mechanics), or the early Elderscrolls games to Skyrim.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

WhoDey85 said:


> I should be playing Tecmo Bowl right now! I got invited to a Tecmo Bowl party/tournament but of course I didn't go because of my SA. :mum


Tecmo Bowl for Nes? Can i come with? 
God i used to play that game so much against my brother and another friend.

But i didn't know it was still popular.


----------



## shatteredself

Pokemon X, Omega Ruby


----------



## WhoDey85

Scrub-Zero said:


> Tecmo Bowl for Nes? Can i come with?
> God i used to play that game so much against my brother and another friend.
> 
> But i didn't know it was still popular.


Sure! Yeah, it was Tecmo Bowl for the NES. I'm still bummed out that I missed it. I probably would have been the only sober one playing, so I probably would have won the prize $$.


----------



## Wirt

the vanishing of ethan carter


it just went from a good game to a special game to me. totally recommending it to everyone when steam sale is back and people are in the market for random games


----------



## Charmander

Shadow of Mordor. It can be repetitive but the trophies are so fun to work for. I wish all games had a trophy system like this: no online, the collectibles aren't too numerous or hard to find, the gameplay ones make you think logically but aren't ridiculously challenging and just enough storyline ones.


----------



## To22

Evolve. I'm having fun hiding and going in with the monster. The hunters are fun, too. I didn't expect to enjoy having the 4v1 advantage, but it's just challenging enough, so far. I lost two matches to the monster because I got eaten by a plant, though :rain


----------



## Cloudsephiroth

Kid icarus uprising
Pretty cool how smash borrowed a lot from it


----------



## SwtSurrender

I'm playing real life.


----------



## funnynihilist

dreamingmind said:


> I'm playing real life.


Me too! And I can't find the "reset" button!


----------



## SwtSurrender

funnynihilist said:


> Me too! And I can't find the "reset" button!


No need to reset, you get a new try every new day.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

X3: Albion Prelude +XRM mod


----------



## sliplikespace

About to start Super Mario 3D World.

edit: Or not, my Wii U won't read the disc. (It's from gamefly)


----------



## FixMeNow

Inscrutable Banana said:


> You might want to take a break after finishing Asylum, but once you feel like you're ready for more Batman I'd suggest playing through Arkham City as well - it's basically more of the same, but in a good way. Arkham Origins, on the other hand, is a competent but unnecessary entry in the series and can be skipped in favor of waiting for the upcoming Arkham Knight.


I was playing Arkham City right after I finished Asylum, but couldn't get very far into it....it started off awesome, but I much preferred the atmosphere of the latter


----------



## pudding

life is strange !! it has a nice atmosphere so far


----------



## Lonelyfalcon

I am playing skyrim, trying to max every skill and finish every quest.


----------



## reaffected

CSGO as I just finished The Walking Dead telltale games (that was way more emotional than I was expecting)


----------



## uziq

heroes of the storm :^)


----------



## feels

Shin Megami Tensei IV. Just got to the first like real boss with that sweet *** battle music and got my *** handed to me. Really loving everything about this game, though.


----------



## scooby

Casually stroll into a shopping centre and see that Majora's Mask and Monster Hunter 4 came out on 3ds today, so I impulse bought them both. I never got to play Majoras Mask on the 64, only had Ocarina of Time so I'm excited about playing that.


----------



## scooby

****, why did I have to software update first. It's taking way too long. Decided to go with Monster Hunter first.


----------



## MCHB

Super Amazing Wagon Adventure :boogie


----------



## scooby

Switched to Majoras Mask. Found that stupid owl and had flashbacks of him being an annoying t*** in OoT. But he actually is useful in this game. Mind was blown.


----------



## Noca

Child of Light


----------



## Cheesecake

God of War II HD on the PS3.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Red Faction: Guerrilla

The destructive environment is fun, but seems all too repetitive. Plus the game is like GTA on mars, without the fun criminal activities you can do.

I'm not far yet, and i don't think i'll get far if the fun doesn't pick up soon.


----------



## wmu'14

Impulse bought the Zelda Collector's Edition for GameCube with Zelda 1, Zelda 2, OoT, and MM.

Ugh, getting re-addicted to Zelda 1.
SOOOOOOOOO ADDICTING.

--------

Not sure if I want to do the Zelda 1 Master Quest after (never played it) or Zelda 2 (never played it)

READDICTED TO WHOLE ZELDA SERIES AND NOW WANTS TO REPLAY THEM ALL/PLAY ONES DIDN"T PLAY YET
UGH


----------



## BTAG

I'm playing lots and lots of Evolve.


----------



## CantDraw

Okami.

I had never heard of the game until about 5 months ago and people would not shut up about it. Now I'm finally getting around to playing it.


----------



## To22

Back to Evolve. It's a shame I have to return this game today, I'm actually tempted to buy it, which is rare. =/



BTAG said:


> I'm playing lots and lots of Evolve.


AYE! :high5


----------



## RubixQ

feels said:


> Shin Megami Tensei IV. Just got to the first like real boss with that sweet *** battle music and got my *** handed to me. Really loving everything about this game, though.


This is on my to do list. I'm currently playing SMT: Devil Survivor Overclocked and enjoying it far more than I thought I would.


----------



## papaSmurf

Finally managed to get past the Snake Queen's lair in King's Field 4! Game is so good that I'm starting to dread it might end soon.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

7 days to die.

Already I Died of starvation, thirst and from zombie mauling.


----------



## SD92

Pro Evolution Soccer 2012
Mario Golf: Toadstool Tour

I was playing Pool Paradise but got bored of that and have moved on to Mario Golf.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing Far Cry 3 with Ziggy's mod(regular)

It's kind of fun to be back in this game, but i'm not looking forward to advancing the story. I think i'll just hunt and liberate outpost then i'll quit lol.

Strange way to play a game i suppose. Too bad there's no game like this where you just survive, hunt for food, make shelters and liberate outposts lol.


----------



## Drunky

Sniper Elite 3. Got it on the Xbox Sales for a tenner, pretty good game.


----------



## Pessoa

Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate. If I had a social life it would be ruined.


----------



## jlscho03

Lonelyfalcon said:


> I am playing skyrim, trying to max every skill and finish every quest.


Ugh, I bought Skyrim and haven't even popped it in yet (had it for about a month). Just playing games casually: Hearthstone and Heroes of Might and Magic 3. I'm just not feeling up for long gaming sessions. Thought I would be when I bought it, though...


----------



## Cheesecake

Far Cry on PC.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Callsign said:


> Lost Planet: Extreme Condition


Great game to chill out to.


----------



## Imbored21

Hunniepop


----------



## Glue

I'm about 25 hours in. Characters are not as good as the first game, but overall still a great game. Still hoping to see Lemina in a chicken mech suit later in the game.


----------



## Woodydreads

Borderlands 2... Despite the crashes every 20 mins... Wish I knew wtf was wrong with my PC. As for consoles.. Playing through the Timesplitters franchise.


----------



## Cheesecake

Lego Harry Potter Years 1-4. I'm enjoying it a bit more than Lego Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Steve French

Deus Ex. Still great 15 years later.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Steve French said:


> Deus Ex. Still great 15 years later.


Hell yeah it is.


----------



## BedheadMermaid

Dragon Age Inquisition has taken over my life currently, sooo good


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dead Island: Riptide.

Kind of a ****ty port. The game is fine, but the graphic options are non-existent. I had to manually edit files to get the best graphics i could get on my pc.

While i was at it i edited the weapon degradation so i don't need to repair them after each 3 zombies i kill. I'm sorry but a hammer wouldn't break that fast.

At least now the game is somewhat enjoyable. I can explore and slap zombies silly without worrying about degradation and stupid repair cost.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I just got Majora's Mask 3D, so that is my main game right now.


----------



## Tokztero

Fallout 3 with cheats.


----------



## Wirt

i just beat dragon age inquisition and the vanishing of ethan carter over the last couple days. not sure what my focus will be on until bloodborne is out

driveclub a bit and a few games from humble bundle maybe (Thief, Kane and Lynch)


----------



## Cheesecake

Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen


----------



## Wirt

I'm pretty damn impressed with thief considering how much **** its gotten

i need to stop reading ign comments, i think


----------



## To22

Dragon Ball: Xenoverse
These "protect the a.i." missions are the worst. I wish developers would stop doing this.


----------



## ElectricBlueViolet

Danganronpa 2: Goodbye Despair


----------



## Mxx1

Xcom Enemy Unknown and ArcheAge at the moment


----------



## UndreamingAwake

World of Warcraft, to my own surprise. And Dragon Ball Xenoverse. Unlike his cousin Yamcha, Yomcho is destroying everyone and everything. :yes


----------



## garip kont

Alien Isolation - lovin it


----------



## uziq

TW Atilla, Dota 2 and Heroes of the Storm


----------



## Kind Of

Bought Trine 2 on a Steam sale for 85 percent off.

I feel bad for the people I'm playing with because I mostly just drop boxes on them and try to destroy everything in sight.

Just because it's co-op doesn't mean I can't be a dick.


----------



## wmu'14

Just finished Zelda II.

VERY ADDICTING GAME.

This game isn't nearly as bad/hard as fans make it out to be. The only time I used a walkthrough was to see if there was a Palace in Death Mountain (I thought for sure there would be) and I had stumbled across a review asking about where to find a certain city so I figured that you had to use the axe to find the the hidden village. Oh, and I didn't know you needed all the Magic Meter fillups to get the Spell spell but I knew where the one I was missing was. (I thought 'I didn't explore all of the maze island.')

A lot of fans say it strays from the Zelda series but I don't think it did at all and in fact introduced a lot of Zelda staples not found in the original including the Magic Meter, towns with people to help you out, and more. And it still had the dungeon crawling too.

It's frustrating as heck when you get a game over and have to start from the beginning of the map but the overworld actually isn't that big, and while I did get a lot of game overs, I found that as I played more I realized what I was doing wrong and realized how I could beat the monsters. 

The Great Palace is REALLY hard though, at least the valley before it, the Bird Knights in it, and the second to last boss Thunderbird.

The combat is very fun. It was actually much more linear then I thought it would be. Map areas open up as you beat the Palaces.

I'd say the original was harder and more frustrating and I used a guide a ton for it, at least to find the dungeons.

To all you Zelda fans who are hesitant on playing this: I say GO FOR IT. Very underrated. We need a true 'sequel' to the original and Zelda II (by that I mean gameplay wise)

------------

Not sure which of my Zelda games I want to do next. Ocarina of Time or Minish Cap.


----------



## Three Nines Fine

Tomb Raider 2013. First TR game I've ever played and it's way more of a shooter than I expected.


----------



## feels

My favorite team so far...



Also, I hate Jonathan.


----------



## Robleye

Pikmin 2, been feeling nostalgic lately.


----------



## Estillum

Just bought Hotline Miami 2 and it's currently installing. Guess I'll see in a bit if it's any good or not.


----------



## scooby

Estillum said:


> Just bought Hotline Miami 2 and it's currently installing. Guess I'll see in a bit if it's any good or not.


Oh it's out? Been excited for this game for a while, loved the first one. Tell me what you think of it when you play it.

I gotta find somewhere I can pirate it from.


----------



## Conviction07

Dragon Ball Xenoverse. But I know I'd hate it if it weren't for the nostalgia.


----------



## scooby

Found a way to buy Hotline Miami 2 instead of having to pirate mode. Time to bust some skulls.


----------



## Aribeth

Currently playing Lords of the Fallen. It's extremely difficult


----------



## RubixQ

wmu'14 said:


> Just finished Zelda II.
> 
> VERY ADDICTING GAME..


There was a game for the NES called Battle of Olympus which was essentially a clone of Zelda II. If you enjoyed it and have the means it could be worth a look.


----------



## iminnocentenough

Dear god, where do I start!?!

Mario Kart 8, Super Smash Bros., Metroid Prime 2: Echoes, Fire Emblem, Earthbound, Bayonetta 2, Mario and Luigi: Superstar Saga....errrrr...there are a ton more..I have no life..


----------



## Cheesecake

Katamari Damacy. Pretty wacky.


----------



## scooby

The soundtrack in Hotline Miami 2 is incredible. Love it. I like the music more in this game than the first. The first had awesome music too.


----------



## Fat Man

I was playing Citizens of Earth on my Wii U, but the game froze on me for the third time in a row. This is a pretty fun game, but these bugs are really killing it for me.


----------



## Quirky

Finally getting the chance to play Majora's Mask 3D, finally I'll be able to play that game without freezing up!


----------



## BillDauterive

Crysis 3


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing Skyrim again with a bunch of fun mods. Hopefully i pass level 65 this time around.

Also still playing Morrowind.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Playing the Original System Shock


----------



## iminnocentenough

Earthbound and Metroid Prime 2: Echoes.


----------



## Glue

Call of Duty Black Ops 2 multiplayer

Might replay Thousand Arms (ps1) soon


----------



## LordSnow

Total War: Attila when I find the wherewithal.


----------



## x Faceless x

Playing through The Order 1886 right now.


----------



## Robert1985

x Faceless x said:


> Playing through The Order 1886 right now.


Is it any good? what would you compare it to?

Playing Warframe on xboxone at the moment, free game and its a pretty good shooter.


----------



## x Faceless x

Robert1985 said:


> Is it any good? what would you compare it to?
> 
> Playing Warframe on xboxone at the moment, free game and its a pretty good shooter.


It's an alright game. It's very cinematic, so if you're the type that hates watching a lot of really long cutscenes then you're probably not going to be into it. The story is pretty good though.

My main complaint is the amount of quick time events or how often you have to press whatever button they tell you to do very basic things. Half the stuff they choose to make you do just seems pointless and takes me out of the game.

If it looks good to you I'd recommend renting it, but I definitely wouldn't spend $60 on it.


----------



## feels

Nearing the end of Shin Megami Tensei IV. I think I might try the new game plus once it's over cause I'm not ready for it to end and I kind of ignored a lot of side missions. I also just bought Strange Journey, though, so might give that a try afterward instead.


----------



## Serpentes

Just finished the remastered edition of *The Last of Us* on the PS4. Amazing game, highly recommend it to any who haven't played it.
Not sure what to start next...


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## To22

Battlefield: Hardline and it's a snooze fest. I wish my KZSF would work, it's a shame Gamefly sent me a bad disc :/


----------



## Haz606

desktop tower defense - an addictive little browser game...


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

I've been slowly playing through the Thief reboot lately and while I don't necessarily dislike it, but it has its fair share of problems. The movement is a bit clunky, the audio mix is wildly inconsistent, there are questionable design decisions such as rope arrows only working at specific points instead of any surface it should be able to stick into, and it just feels unfinished/unpolished overall.

​
Also, the guards don't indiscriminately call people taffers, and The Order of the Hammer is nowhere to be seen. 

*Edit*

Well, I guess they're indirectly referencing the Hammerites when they're referring to "The Old Gods," and there's also a Cathedral that has hammer symbols, but that's it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Inscrutable Banana said:


> I've been slowly playing through the Thief reboot lately and while I don't necessarily dislike it, but it has its fair share of problems. The movement is a bit clunky, the audio mix is wildly inconsistent, there are questionable design decisions such as rope arrows only working at specific points instead of any surface it should be able to stick into, and it just feels unfinished/unpolished overall.
> 
> Also, the guards don't indiscriminately call people taffers, and The Order of the Hammer is nowhere to be seen.


One of the most annoying thing in this game is pushing that damn wood beam to switch areas...seriously how many times... 
I never did finish that game.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Scrub-Zero said:


> One of the most annoying thing in this game is pushing that damn wood beam to switch areas...seriously how many times...


Ha, yeah, they reuse that animation quite a lot. It's also annoying when you open a window thinking you're entering a room to steal loot, but it turns out to be a transition to another area. It's so janky that there's no indication as to whether or not it's a lootable room or a map transition until after you initiate the animation (if you don't get the tap X prompt, it's a map transition, if you do it's a lootable room). Also, why doesn't the glowing light on the windows to lootable rooms go away if you've cleared them out so you don't accidentally go into them again? :sus


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Inscrutable Banana said:


> Ha, yeah, they reuse that animation quite a lot. It's also annoying when you open a window thinking you're entering a room to steal loot, but it turns out to be a transition to another area. It's so janky that there's no indication as to whether or not it's a lootable room or a map transition until after you initiate the animation (if you don't get the tap X prompt, it's a map transition, if you do it's a lootable room). Also, why doesn't the glowing light on the windows to lootable rooms go away if you've cleared them out so you don't accidentally go into them again? :sus


Yes. So many annoying things that make the game a tedious fest. Most of these would be fixed in an instant if they had made the game moddable on PC. :mum
It's like they all met one morning and brainstormed ideas that could casualize this game to the max.

Ah well. Thief 1 and 2 are still fun to play with nice HD textures.


----------



## Fat Man

My god...Persona 4 maybe the best game I've ever played in my life. I don't have a all time favorite game, but I have a really good feeling Persona 4 will become that game, just need to beat it first.


----------



## kaminagi

Ar nosurge


----------



## Kind Of

Crypt of the NecroDancer's quality continues to plummet with these last few updates.

*takes off hat*

RIP. I'm glad I bought you on sale and had three good months before terrible naming conventions and wuss mode came.


----------



## feels

Imma 'bout to break down and buy Sims 4. Won't even work on my ****ty laptop, though. Gonna have to play it on my boyfriend's.

Edit: I think this was a huge mistake.


----------



## Drunky

Been playing a bit of Forza Horizon 2 Fast & Furious and Life is Strange.


----------



## Nekomata

Tales of Symphonia Chronicles.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I've been playing The Binding of Isaac a lot because I want to complete it before playing something else and then never coming back to it again because there's-too-many-games™, but I haven't managed to get past the first mum battle yet (that's as far as I've gotten and I often die before that point.) I really suck at this XD (17 hours so far apparently.)


----------



## Kind Of

I found someone to play Terraria with but I just built snow dongs in our house.


----------



## Tokztero

Half-Life 2 Update.


----------



## deadpegasus

I'm making the most of PSN Plus and playing the free games that you get every month. At the moment I've been playing a game called Papo y Yo, which is similar to Ico. I've also been playing Thief, but I'm finding the gameplay a bit repetitive and I'm just not really that into it.


----------



## herk

majora's mask on 3ds


----------



## Dilweedle

I've been alternating between Monster Hunter 4 and a Pokemon Black randomizer wedlocke.


----------



## regimes

dragon age: origins for the first time


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Forza Horizon 2 Presents Fast & Furious.

It's free, it's short, and it's easy achievements to add to the useless number associated with my Gamertag...¬_¬


----------



## Conviction07

Just started playing Pillars of Eternity. Forgot how much I missed old school rpgs.


----------



## Barentin

I mainly play Enhanced Warfair


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Conviction07 said:


> Just started playing Pillars of Eternity. Forgot how much I missed old school rpgs.


I gave in and bought this game. I rolled a godlike fire monk. I'm hoping the fire reflect damage is as good as it seems.


----------



## Esteban

Dark Souls 2


----------



## Seegan

Dying Light, Resident Evil Remake and Resident Evil 4


----------



## Sprocketjam

Dark Souls (waiting on Bloodborne delivery) and Pillars of Eternity.


----------



## Grumple

Dark Souls, mental torture. I don't even think I'm enjoying it


----------



## zookeeper

I finally caved and got add ons for Civ V. 

Goodbye weekend...


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

I just finished playing through The Bureau: XCOM Declassified. It's mostly competent from a gameplay mechanics standpoint, although squad management gets tiresome and the controls are a bit clunky. The story isn't particularly compelling and the characters aren't very interesting, but I suppose they both served the game well enough. Overall the game just felt kind of bland and average in every respect—enough for me to finish it but not enough for me to want to complete all of the optional missions or play through again to see the alternate endings.


----------



## To22

Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare for the PS4. I had enough of this game after minutes. The lag is unbearable and the head jerking of the characters in the campaign = instant return. Call of Duty is dead to me. #Titanfall2


----------



## Fat Man

I recently got Project Diva F 2nd and man, this game is awesome, it's so addictive:yes.


----------



## Nekomata

Tales of Symphonia Chronicles. Can't even remember when I started to play it now.


----------



## kaminagi

Bravely Default


----------



## Glue

Mostly just playing Call of Duty Black Ops 2


----------



## Joe

dark souls bloodbonre


----------



## Fat Man

*Super Mario 3D Land.* I'm trying to beat the Special World's final stage that only appears when you collect everything in the game. I'm trying to beat the stage as Luigi but it's so damn hard haha. It was fairly challenging with Mario, but it seems impossible with Luigi.

*Conception 2.* I just recently got this game and it's alright. It reminds me a lot of Persona 4. The game has a bunch of fan service moments, which is ok. I just hope it doesn't get too out of hand with it's FS.


----------



## zookeeper

Pillars of Eternity.

Goodbye next 4-6 weeks...


----------



## zookeeper

Inscrutable Banana said:


> I just finished playing through The Bureau: XCOM Declassified. It's mostly competent from a gameplay mechanics standpoint, although squad management gets tiresome and the controls are a bit clunky. The story isn't particularly compelling and the characters aren't very interesting, but I suppose they both served the game well enough. Overall the game just felt kind of bland and average in every respect-enough for me to finish it but not enough for me to want to complete all of the optional missions or play through again to see the alternate endings.


That game really got **** on, I think mostly due to its somewhat tenuous link to the X-Com series. But it was enjoyable enough if you didn't think of it as an "x-com" game.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

zookeeper said:


> Pillars of Eternity.
> 
> Goodbye next 4-6 weeks...


Enjoy the challenge 

I expected an easy casual game when i started, but it's pretty challenging even on normal.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Borderlands 2. The Vita version though, lol. It's content complete (save for a couple pieces of DLC) and the graphics are fine, but the frame-rate isn't great. I'm fairly convinced that the Vita can pull off the game at a steady frame-rate, but it doesn't happen in this port. Probably another rush-job to make sure the Vita continues to look unappealing to potential buyers. I'm enjoying the game though so far, the frame-rate is pretty much playable, it's just not great. The worst it gets is in Sanctuary, but you don't spend most of your time there.


----------



## ocelot81

A bit of Bloodborne, of course it didn't take too long for me to get stuck on the first couple of bosses.

And I've really only been playing the hell out of Borderlands 2 on both my PC and PS4, as I never made it through even the main story on my PS3 days, not to mention any of the DLC.

Such a long game, quite repetitive playing alone but I love Pandora.


----------



## NahMean

Eurotruck Simulator 2 is about the only thing I play on these days. I haven't owned a console since Gamecube and been primarily a PC gamer since. Unfortunately the PC I built in May 2009 is showing it's age (especially my GPU).






This video is giving me the urge to do a new build, but I'm going to wait until Windows 10 is out. Think maybe Q1-Q2 2016 is when I'll do it. I'm long over due for things like SSD, and need to ditch my crummy TN panel for a nice 1440P IPS monitor.


----------



## youcantseeme

Bloodboner and Battlefield: Hardline mostly


----------



## Steve French

Been going through Twilight Princess again, some 5+ years after I first played it. Still a great game after all these years. Just love furiously swinging that wii-mote in combat, with no degree of accuracy involved like in SS. Get a pretty good sweat on actually. Can't believe all the chirping this game got, the wolf parts aren't that bad, come on. I find the atmosphere, art, dungeon design, general gameplay(though not very far removed from Wind Waker) to be some of the best in the series.


----------



## Jammer25

*Batman: Arkham City* - Good game, though it seemed a bit short.

*Dishonored* - Awesome game, totally my style. Reminds me a bit of BioShock



youcantseeme said:


> Bloodboner and Battlefield: Hardline mostly


Oh, the double entendre...:clap


----------



## Esteban

BF4, Mirror's Edge, Star Wars: The Force Unleashed, and Styx: Master Of Shadows


----------



## Fat Man

Recently I've had the urge to play Pokemon again, so yesterday I went out and got Pokemon Alpha Sapphire. I've been playing through it nonstop since yesterday, I haven't even turned my 3DS off yet.


----------



## AussiePea

GTAV on PC, damn it's 1000x better on PC than it was on console. Also been playing Cities: Skylines.


----------



## Glue

Mario Kart 7. Got it as my Nintendo club platinum award. I don't remember the last time I played a Mario Kart game, but I'm having a lot of fun with this one. I spend most of my time in online multiplayer.

Also recently beat Cubivore (Japan version) and saw this


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Played through Deus Ex: The Fall recently. It's pretty short, it's a bit janky (especially the controls), and it's graphically underwhelming due to the technical limitations of the platform it was originally built for, but it could have been a lot worse for a port of a mobile game that's just a side-story in the DX universe. It's pretty lame that it ends with a cliffhanger that probably won't get resolved unless they're developing the second part to tie in with the upcoming Mankind Divided, though.


----------



## Robleye

AussiePea said:


> GTAV on PC, damn it's 1000x better on PC than it was on console. Also been playing Cities: Skylines.


Haha, same here! Have you tried online yet? It'd be cool having some people to play with.


----------



## AussiePea

Bobster said:


> Haha, same here! Have you tried online yet? It'd be cool having some people to play with.


Not yet, just working through SP but I'll get to online soon. Will post my name when I do.


----------



## Robleye

Alright sounds good


----------



## Blag

Planetside 2 FTW 4EVER


----------



## Esteban

Far Cry 4

I like it so far. It has a lot of the lame trappings of modern video games (excessive narcissistic supply, an interface that's more like cheating than helping, it's hard difficulty not actually being hard, etc.), but maybe it's poking fun at gamers again, similar to what they did in Far Cry 3.

I'll have to look for some mods.


----------



## Dunban

Donkey Kong Country Tropical Freeze. Got it from Club Nintendo.


----------



## bad baby

watashi no real wa juujitsu shisugiteiru.

it's giving me insomnia.


----------



## i just want luv

Legend of Dragoon.

Shame it never got a second release. I'm having a blast with it. Challenge running through the game without upgrading defense and attack equipment. On disc 4. So many miracle wins and am now running into two optional bosses whom I just can't beat this way. They're one-shotting my party members through my guard - which halves damage.

I need to last at least 10 turns attacking with my MVP, but it's near impossible to get 3 turns off. The boss uses its strongest move to start the match that'll kill you if you don't get the turn to guard against it. And every time you hit him, he'll counter with 2-4 turns in a row. I'd need to revive my party about 50 times to win. And I love a challenge!


----------



## Nekomata

Tales of Symphonia Chronicles.


----------



## Serene Hopes

Dreamfall Chapters, waiting on Chapter 3 though


----------



## Esteban

Wolfenstein: The New Order


----------



## zookeeper

Wasteland 2.


----------



## Kanova

Killing Floor 2.


----------



## Sprocketjam

ArmA 3 by my lonesome. The game has ludicrous amounts of content.


----------



## bancho1993

Ryu Ga Gotoku Zero


----------



## sebastian1

Lunar Silver Star Story Complete. We've owned the game since 1999, I thought it was about time that I played it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still alternating between Fallout 3, New Vegas, Skyrim and Morrowind.

And waiting to be chosen for the Path Of Exile act 4 beta.


----------



## AngelClare

Dirt 3, South Park: Stick of Truth and GTA V on PC.


----------



## AngelClare

Esteban said:


> Wolfenstein: The New Order


I love that game to death. I can't wait for Wolfenstean: The Old Blood coming out May 4th.


----------



## Esteban

AngelClare said:


> I love that game to death. I can't wait for Wolfenstean: The Old Blood coming out May 4th.


It's one of my favorite shooter campaigns.

I didn't know there's a new one coming out. Hopefully it will be at least as good as the last one.


----------



## AngelClare

Esteban said:


> It's one of my favorite shooter campaigns.
> 
> I didn't know there's a new one coming out. Hopefully it will be at least as good as the last one.


The new one is a prequel. It's a standalone DLC so I don't expect it to be as good as the original. I hope I'm wrong. But it's only $20.


----------



## bad baby

WataJuu had a bug in it. the quick load popup refuses to go away, and in the end i had to delete the entire game and download it again and redo the two routes i had already finished manually. Y U DO DIS TO ME???!! ψ(｀∇´)ψ although to be fair i probably needed a break from it seeing as i was getting addicted and staying up late and getting seriously pissed off anytime someone/something interrupted my gameplay. uhh yea, not healthy.

on a somewhat related note i think i messed around with my keyboard settings too much, and now the Ctrl+C shortcut doesn't work anymore. i use that one quite a bit, so, well, that sucks.

started this yesterday:









i'm surprised by how lighthearted it is so far, but for some unknown reason when sakurai takahiro's character first appeared i almost cried. ￢_￢


----------



## Drunky

State Of Decay. I've just got one of my characters killed and now they are dead for good, I'm actually feeling really gutted about it lol.


----------



## CleverCabbage

Scrub-Zero said:


> Still alternating between Fallout 3, New Vegas, Skyrim and Morrowind.
> 
> And waiting to be chosen for the Path Of Exile act 4 beta.


Nice to see people still play Morrowind. I feel compelled to do a playthrough of that game at least once a year. Still one of my all time favourites.

Currently playing Elite: dangerous. It's relaxing to just fly out into uncharted space and explore while listening to music on the background. I'm also itching to buy Don't starve, but I'm waiting on the slim chance of a steam spring sale happening in the next week or so.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

CleverCabbage said:


> Nice to see people still play Morrowind. I feel compelled to do a playthrough of that game at least once a year. Still one of my all time favourites.


I've been playing it on and off for years. Funny thing is i barely add mods to it.
I use MGSO, better bodies/heads and the last one lets me cast spells with one hand while a weapon is out, similar to oblivion. Anything else is pure vanilla.


----------



## CleverCabbage

Scrub-Zero said:


> I've been playing it on and off for years. Funny thing is i barely add mods to it.
> I use MGSO, better bodies/heads and the last one is i can cast spells with one hand while weapon is out, similar to oblivion. Anything else is pure vanilla.


Yeah same here. Unofficial patch, some minor graphical mods and that's it. That game has so much content that even now, after at least 10 playthroughs, I'm still finding quests that I've never seen before.


----------



## Esteban

Dead Space


----------



## Wylini

Skyrim w/ mods


----------



## Nekomata

Tales of Symphonia Chronicles, as usual.


----------



## Quirky

Technically watching a Lets Play of Final Fantasy VII, boy does that game's world seem so... adventurous and filled with imagination!


----------



## Esteban

Total War: Rome 2


----------



## kaminagi

The Witch and the Hundred Knight


----------



## zookeeper

Drunky said:


> State Of Decay. I've just got one of my characters killed and now they are dead for good, I'm actually feeling really gutted about it lol.


Are you playing the new edition by any chance?


----------



## Kiba

Ether One..... I do dig these kind of games, but the collectibles and trophy aspects kind of kill the mood because i feel more pressure to explorer every inch to make sure i find everything vs. just being casual and focusing on the narrative like i should.


----------



## Drunky

zookeeper said:


> Are you playing the new edition by any chance?


Yep, playing it on the Xbox One.


----------



## Kind Of

Crypt of the NecroDancer finally has a fourth zone, and it's kicking my ***.


----------



## Tokztero

Counter Strike: Source


----------



## anomnomnom

Project Cars

Opted for the PS4 version (made sense over xbox one, not sure about PC but I guess my TV is bigger than my PC monitor so..)

Happy days!


----------



## UnderdogWins

Splatoon demo was so much fun!


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Waiting for BOIII


----------



## anomnomnom

Neo said:


> How good is it? I got stung by DriveClub and to some extent The Crew. So, kind of hesitant...but I really do like driving/racing games.
> 
> As for game I'm playing right now, I'm playing Grim Fandango remastered quite a bit.


If you like driving sims its pretty damn good. I mean I bought Driveclub when it went cheap, knew what I was getting into in regards to being rather arcadey..looked pretty though!

Project cars though, very much on the sim side, I'd say more so than Forza/Gran Turismo, it's actually quite embarassing how difficult I'm finding it with a controller, its very sensitive and needs a bit of work changing all the sliders to get something that works, satisifying when you get it spot on though :yes

It'd be wonderful with a wheel I'm sure, I've got a Logitech G25 but alas, these current gen consoles apparently don't want to support it so it's just sat in the corner :sus


----------



## Glue

-The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D (goddamn this game looks amazing. Great port)
-Silent Hill 4

Once I'm done with OoT I'm going to play Charinko Hero


----------



## AngelClare

anomnomnom said:


> Project Cars
> 
> Opted for the PS4 version (made sense over xbox one, not sure about PC but I guess my TV is bigger than my PC monitor so..)
> 
> Happy days!


Me too. I bought it for PC. I've been waiting a long time for a GT type game for PC. I love GT but they take forever to release new games. There is no next gen GT. I would buy an XONE and Forza if it worked with my DFP wheel. I don't want to buy an expensive wheel.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Played through Mafia II over the past couple days. It has its fair share of annoyances, but it was alright.


----------



## Wirt

i just finished Never Alone

crazy disappointed with the game. There were like 2 or 3 good ideas, and awful execution. Most of the difficulty with the game was from having to deal with the terrible controls and jumping. Definitely the most glitchy game i forced myself to get through


----------



## Steve French

Went and bought Persona 4 off the PS Store. Of course, I had the game already on the PS2, but I never got through it, due to its length, my failing controller, and this annoying bug which caused the dialogue to delay 1-3 seconds after every line and made the cutscenes excruciating.

Great game, though there are some things I much prefer about number 3. Like being able to leave the floor then save and regain HP/SP. I run out of SP so quickly in Persona 4 and I can't afford the fox, so I am forced to leave the dungeon and come back another day after only a few floors/levels. Takes me a fair few more days in comparison to complete a dungeon due to this.

Also liked how the social links/Tartarus were almost completely separate in 3, didn't have to worry about doing one or the other. Conversely I like how I don't have to max out all my damn stats to get on to the party member s-links in this one.

Regardless, enjoyable stuff, always love a good rpg, and I am eagerly awaiting #5 , whenever that is hitting the shelves.


----------



## meepie

hearthstone


----------



## CleverCabbage

Playing around with the new parts and features in Kerbal Space Program after the recent update. Can't really find the motivation to do yet another playthrough in career mode, so I'm just derping around in sandbox. 

Also bought Don't Starve last week. I expected a casual game but holy crap, it's tough as nails! Good fun though, loving the art style and sound design.


----------



## FWMY

GTA 5. Got inspired by Sons of Anarchy and made a biker club with my cousin


----------



## Quirky

Going to try to advance more with my first character in Wakfu, see how things pan out in terms of gameplay and community.


----------



## Keyblade

tera.. though the fact i'm playing alone without knowing anyone that plays is killing it for me


----------



## Raimee

Forever playing WoW. I main Wyrmrest Accord and Moon Guard.

If they count, I'm currently going through six RPGs on my Android(Inotia2&3, Machine Knight, Exitium, Aurum Blade, and Crystareino). I really enjoy them a lot, especially Inotia.

I occasionally play Skyrim and will do replays of DA:O and DA:2 from time to time, Tonight I'll be d/ling Inquisition's first DLC(Jaws of Haakon) and playing through that this weekend(beat the game as a Dalish mage-too attached to the character so I haven't done any other playthroughs).

=P Big time in to roleplaying games. Nothing else really gets to me like they do. Interestingly enough, the only other genre of game I've enjoyed on a similar level are MOBAs; Smite being my favorite.


----------



## scooby

Raimee said:


> Forever playing WoW. I main Wyrmrest Accord and Moon Guard.


I always wanted to get into the actual RP side of WoW, but I was never confident in trying it out, or being creative enough. I gave WoW up a while ago though.

Anyway, currently getting addicted to Crypt of the Necrodancer. Slaying monsters while busting some moves on the dance floor.


----------



## pocketbird

GTA 5 the moment.



Thextera said:


> tera.. though the fact i'm playing alone without knowing anyone that plays is killing it for me


Ooh. If ever you want to play with someone, I'd love to join you! It's such a pretty game.



FWMY said:


> GTA 5. Got inspired by Sons of Anarchy and made a biker club with my cousin


That sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Quirky said:


> Going to try to advance more with my first character in Wakfu, see how things pan out in terms of gameplay and community.


I haven't played this game for a while, but the community was pretty much dying back when i left. It's a shame because Wakfu is a fun game.

I used to be in the Rarehunters guild on Nox. One of the oldest Wakfu guild still around.


----------



## SociallyAnxiousCoffee

I'm playing Suikoden Tierkreis for the Nintendo DS. I haven't played Suikoden since Suikoden 3, so it's neat to go back and collect the 108 stars of destiny again.


----------



## TangoTiger

I haven't found any games as of late to be interesting. Mostly all that has been coming out is flavor of the month, 10 hour games. Just been playing minecraft, town of salem, and AoE III. Really only cause I'm bored. I could use another TES right about now.


----------



## Glue

Charinko Hero. It's a Mario Kart type of game with characters from Kamen Rider and Ultraman on tricycles. It's fun but the gameplay is a bit clunky. Maybe the clunky gameplay was intentional to simulate riding on a tricycle? I guess? Anyway, the tracks are really awesome. The later ones get more complex with traps, obstacles, and multiple paths. It's easy to take the wrong turn if it's your first time racing on some of these tracks. They're also very detailed. Sucks that there's only 12 tracks, though. I wish there was at least 20. I think you can unlock mirror mode, but that's about it? I hope not! The game is quite tough, but once you unlock Kamen Rider Knight the game turns to a piece of cake. Seriously, you can beat any Cup/Time Trials with that dude without even trying.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

NahMean said:


> Eurotruck Simulator 2 is about the only thing I play on these days. I haven't owned a console since Gamecube and been primarily a PC gamer since. Unfortunately the PC I built in May 2009 is showing it's age (especially my GPU).


I started this game today. Just pulled my first job with no accidents. but i did miss my turn on the highway and had to back track 

Backing up that trailer can be a pain though lol. It made me nervous.

Glad i actually took a chance on this game. I mean i downloaded it free at first to test it, but i decided to buy it after the tutorial. It's the type of game i'll enjoy playing(already looking up mods for it).

I wonder if they will ever make a north american version?


----------



## iCod

911: First Responders.

The most addicting game I have ever played (Besides Sid Meier's Civilization IV) 

In the 3 months I have had the game I've already sunk more than 400 hours into it.


----------



## Wylini

Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 Zombies

zombies or extinction is really the only reason I play cod these days


----------



## Esteban

The Witcher 3


----------



## FWMY

Life is Strange. Great story + great music.

I highly recommend this game.


----------



## starsfreak

Finally got a new PC. Rocking FIFA 15 now:clap

Add me on Origin: GPKing :grin2:


----------



## anomnomnom

Trying to play Witcher 2 because I know It's my sort of game if I can just get started (and I want to play 3 but feel I need to make the effort with at least one of the older ones..)

However the older I get the quicker I get headaches playing PC games these days..

I used to play WoW for 14hrs+ a day and felt fine, now 5min and I need to tab out, sigh


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Shadow Warrior.

The sword fights are deliciously brutal. Take notes, Bethesda.


----------



## AussiePea

Witcher 3 is ruling me atm, so good.


----------



## Estillum

Attempting to play This War of Mine, but jesus these characters are *****y; Can't even bash an elderly couple over the head and nick all their **** without them whining about being depressed..


----------



## Genos

Fire Emblem: Awakening mostly


----------



## uziq

i have about 14 hours in the witcher 3 so far

playing on blood and broken bones, i'm only level 6 so far so i have no idea if i suck or if i'm going along at an average pace lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Apotheon.

This is a great little indie game.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Afro Samurai. Stuck on the final boss.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

God Of War 3, Duke Nukem Forever. I'm going to try to plat all my games on my PS3 and try to understand the hidden messages, before I move on to PS4.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Slippin Jimmy said:


> Afro Samurai. Stuck on the final boss.


I'll make sure to grab Afro Samurai 2 on PS4.


----------



## a degree of freedom

Quest for Glory II: Trial by Fire


----------



## WhoDey85

The Witcher 3 of course.


----------



## Kiba

WhoDey85 said:


> The Witcher 3 of course.


Same.... I hate how all the good early choices in major questlines ultimately lead to really terrible outcomes.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

EmotionlessThug said:


> I'll make sure to grab Afro Samurai 2 on PS4.


I might just get it on PC.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Battlefield Bad Company. Got it for $2 used. Never played it before, only the later Battlefield games.


----------



## Estillum

Hatred


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Homefront

*edit*
Turns out it only had 7 missions.


----------



## SchroedingersKatt

Dota 2 and advanced warfare right now, it's all very addicting but great fun


----------



## AussiePea

uffi said:


> Witcher 3. can't climb up on to a platform to "sneak into the stables" so now i can't finish this main story quest. i'm like 90% finished with the game too.. dumb bug/glitch


How many hours in? I'm 50 hours in and still not even in novigrad.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_Vanilla WOW on private server.
I'm only 28lvl and already getting bored ;____; __In the beginning it was so interesting, i didn't sleep at nights, now I just go for 10 minutes and want to log out -___-  the only really interesting thing is BG.
_


----------



## scooby

Up to date on Telltales Game of Thrones now. Few days ago I bought Sherlock Holmes: Crimes and Punishments so I'll be playing through that over the weekend while my internet is down when not at work.


----------



## Estillum

Just finished hundred percenting Card city nights, A cutesy card game by the creators of Muri and Ittle Dew. I never really liked card games, especially virtual ones. But this game may of changed my mind a bit, It was actually quite a bit of fun


----------



## Glue

Ultraman on PS2


----------



## Denislav Minev

Danganronpa


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Axiom Verge

I'm liking this game. Feels like a faster pace original Nes Metroid


----------



## GodOfBeer

I'm planning to play Fallout 1, 2 and 3 in preparation for Fallout 4.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

GodOfBeer said:


> I'm planning to play Fallout 1, 2 and 3 in preparation for Fallout 4.


You probably know about this, but there's mods to make Fallout 1&2 play in higher resolution.

Head over to No Mutants Allowed if you want them


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

GodOfBeer said:


> I'm planning to play Fallout 1, 2 and 3 in preparation for Fallout 4.


I was playing FO3 yesterday due to all the FO4 hype that's been accumulating. Completed Operation: Anchorage and now have three DLC ad-ons left to play.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Finally got around to playing through Uncharted 3 after playing the first two last year. I might try out Metal Gear Solid 4 now even though I've never played any of the other games in that franchise/series.


----------



## iminnocentenough

Metroid Fusion and Super Metroid...A LOT, too.


----------



## iCod




----------



## EmotionlessThug

Denislav Minev said:


> Danganronpa


That's an awesome game for PS Vita.


----------



## GodOfBeer

Scrub-Zero said:


> You probably know about this, but there's mods to make Fallout 1&2 play in higher resolution.
> 
> Head over to No Mutants Allowed if you want them


I actually didn't. Thanks a lot! Have you played them? Any tips? I played Fallout 1 before but I was a dumb teenager and didn't have patience for the fighting system. I'm older now and I like the lore a lot so I'll enjoy it more it this time.


----------



## GodOfBeer

Slippin Jimmy said:


> I was playing FO3 yesterday due to all the FO4 hype that's been accumulating. Completed Operation: Anchorage and now have three DLC ad-ons left to play.


I played FO:NV first. I decided to play the other 3 when they would announce FO4 so I'd have not to wait a long time. I'm quite interested in the FO3 dlcs, especially Anchorage and Mothership Zeta. Is Anchorage any good?



Slippin Jimmy said:


> Finally got around to playing through Uncharted 3 after playing the first two last year. I might try out Metal Gear Solid 4 now even though I've never played any of the other games in that franchise/series.


Man, play MGS series from the start. The games are a masterpiece and you won't regret. If you play MGS4 without playing the other 3, especially MGS1 and 2, then you'll feel completely lost. It's like starting to watch a TV show like GoT on season 4.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

GodOfBeer said:


> I played FO:NV first. I decided to play the other 3 when they would announce FO4 so I'd have not to wait a long time. I'm quite interested in the FO3 dlcs, especially Anchorage and Mothership Zeta. Is Anchorage any good?
> 
> Man, play MGS series from the start. The games are a masterpiece and you won't regret. If you play MGS4 without playing the other 3, especially MGS1 and 2, then you'll feel completely lost. It's like starting to watch a TV show like GoT on season 4.


I started New Vegas last year but never got back to it lol. I liked Anchorage but it felt more combat focused, which isn't bad since I enjoy shooters.

Alright, I'll probably wait till I have the other MGS games to play then.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

GodOfBeer said:


> I actually didn't. Thanks a lot! Have you played them? Any tips? I played Fallout 1 before but I was a dumb teenager and didn't have patience for the fighting system. I'm older now and I like the lore a lot so I'll enjoy it more it this time.


I've played them a lot. Fallout 1&2 are some of my favorite games to play and replay.

I don't really have advice other than to watch out for your companions. They seem to like blocking your exit(literally forcing a reload) and sometimes will even shoot you dead lol(especially with automatic weapons).


----------



## GodOfBeer

Scrub-Zero said:


> I've played them a lot. Fallout 1&2 are some of my favorite games to play and replay.
> 
> I don't really have advice other than to watch out for your companions. They seem to like blocking your exit(literally forcing a reload) and sometimes will even shoot you dead lol(especially with automatic weapons).


Alright. Thanks. What in terms of builds? What's the best build for a 1st playthrough? I thought about going as a stealthy sniper with speech.


----------



## Mortal Recoil

Been playing through the Silent Hill series for the first time. I'm close to finishing Silent Hill 3.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

GodOfBeer said:


> Alright. Thanks. What in terms of builds? What's the best build for a 1st playthrough? I thought about going as a stealthy sniper with speech.


Max intelligence and agility. Spread the rest, but keep enough str to use weapons.

For tags: small guns, energy weapons, barter

traits:

Small frame
Fast shot

as for perks anything is okay, but you'll need action boy and bonus rate of fire eventually

You're gonna pump anything full of holes with that build. Use revolvers and later energy weapons(usually for 1 ap). You kind of need energy weapons by end game anyway.

To be honest this build is super op. I found it on a website some years ago and tried it out for fun. The guy wasn't kidding.

You might want to try your own build at first though.


----------



## GodOfBeer

Scrub-Zero said:


> Max intelligence and agility. Spread the rest, but keep enough str to use weapons.
> 
> For tags: small guns, energy weapons, barter
> 
> traits:
> 
> Small frame
> Fast shot
> 
> as for perks anything is okay, but you'll need action boy and bonus rate of fire eventually
> 
> You're gonna pump anything full of holes with that build. Use revolvers and later energy weapons(usually for 1 ap). You kind of need energy weapons by end game anyway.
> 
> To be honest this build is super op. I found it on a website some years ago and tried it out for fun. The guy wasn't kidding.
> 
> You might want to try your own build at first though.


Wow. It sounds fun but indeed OP. I like to be realistic, having up and downsides, but I'll keep that build in mind if everything else fails. Thanks again. You know your Fallout well.


----------



## Cashel

Victoria II


----------



## scooby

I played my first 2 games of League of Legends. Lol. (the laughing kind, no pun intended)


----------



## Estillum

Playing Super Mario World for the first time. Got pretty much all the way to the end but I'm currently stuck on the last fortress before bowser and I'm about to start pulling out hair.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Max Payne 3. I've been addicted to it's multiplayer for years and can't seem to find a solid replacement for this dying game.


----------



## To22

NFS: Rivals for the X1. I didn't expect it to be this fun, my time with the Ps3 demo was no fun at all. I don't know what's different between that demo and this, but the results are night and day in my heart. I love it.


----------



## starsfreak

Got Borderlands 2 GOTY of the summer sale 

And I'm also getting into CS:GO but I'm terrified by going competitive and having to use the mic


----------



## Steve French

Finally finished Persona 4. Only took 50 hours, compared to around 75 or so for number 3. Still, that was like a month or two of gaming. Man, am I pumped for the next one at the end of the year, early on it is looking quite better in many ways. Still, lame glasses though.

Loaded up Metroid: Zero Mission on the emulator. First time I've ever really got more than a few minutes into a Metroid game, it is actually quite enjoyable.

Got Vesperia and Ni no Kuni in the RPG docket, not sure which of them to go through first. Hate the combat in the latter.


----------



## feels

Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Currently playing Classic Hexen/Heretic with the guncaster mod. Playing fantasy games with guns and spells in an interesting mix. Makes me feel like Ash Williams.


----------



## Stoja

DanielTheFreak said:


> Got Borderlands 2 GOTY of the summer sale
> 
> And I'm also getting into CS:GO but I'm terrified by going competitive and having to use the mic


Most people don't use their mic, so you really shouldn't worry about that.

The CSGO community is pretty horrible though (many flaming kids), so make sure you have some friends to play the game with


----------



## Denislav Minev

Dragon Ball Xenoverse it's pretty fun.


----------



## MetroCard

The Long Dark, it's a pretty bangin survival game.


----------



## Kind Of

Aggressive resource domination in Battle of Wesnoth.


----------



## Wirt

got mark of the ninja for 2 bucks on steam sale

loving the first 20 minutes


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

WIll be playing Batman Arkham Knight in a few hours.


----------



## Steve French

My friend gave me a copy of Ground Zeroes, so I finally played that, having refused to pay $30 for a demo. Took me an hour, pretty enjoyable though, that and the trailer for Phantom Pain have got me interested in the series again. Decided to play Peace Walker to get up to speed on the story.

Loaded it up into the PSP emulator. Works probably better than on the actual system, I have the buttons on my controller mapped so that it plays just like the console ones.

Also got Dragon Age going again.


----------



## haggybear

Doing NG+ on Bloodborne.


----------



## GodOfBeer

I started Bioshock. My plan was to play Fallout but I remembered about Bioshock series. 

My first impression is that Bioshock is aesthetically great with an awesome atmosphere. The game reminded about Fallout and in fact, the guy who founded Rapture reminded a lot about Mr.House from Fallout: New Vegas. 

I played the intro only but I stopped when I see that monster killing the man. I felt scared and I was asking wtf is happening which is great because that's how I'd feel if I was inside the game.


----------



## Esteban

The Witcher 2

This one has a better story than the third one, but the combat is awful. The third one is a lot more fun to play.


----------



## cuttingboard

Almost finished playing through the main story of Dying Light (finished all sidequests already). Fantastic game and a huge improvement over the Dead Island franchise which to be honest kinda sucked.


----------



## Macaroni

I recently finished playing the Witcher 3. Wow, what a game. I absolutely love RPG's and this has to be the best I have every played. 

The game is absolutely massive. It's an open world spanning two continents with loading only when switching between them. It is incredibly beautiful and absolutely bursting with content and atmosphere. When I wasn't following the main story I could often lose hours just exploring the map and taking Witcher contracts (bounty missions) from the many towns and villages on the map. There was so much content that I only played a fraction of it on my first play though and immediately started another.

The writing is fantastic and kept me gripped right through to the end of the main story. It even had me nearly in tears in parts. Even the side quests were written well and nicely varied enough that they didn't feel repetitive like other RPG's I have played. I especially liked the Witcher senses mechanic where you use your super human sight, hearing and smell to track clues left my monsters/people in order to progress quests.

Finally, the combat was a huge improvement on the previous Witcher games and felt much more fluid and responsive. There was no crazy difficulty curve like the Witcher 2 and a lot of the tedium had been taken out of potions and bombs. Now you only have to craft them once and then they refill whenever you meditate. Also, you can now evade by side stepping rather than rolling which I felt gave much better control of my character.

As you can probably already tell. I highly recommended it.


----------



## louiselouisa

I'm playing Skyrim now, Steam was holding a sale and I got this game for like 4 bucks??? A really good deal, glad I bought. On the contrary, couldn't get into cities skylines and got my money back. woohoo.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

GodOfBeer said:


> I started Bioshock. My plan was to play Fallout but I remembered about Bioshock series.
> 
> My first impression is that Bioshock is aesthetically great with an awesome atmosphere. The game reminded about Fallout and in fact, the guy who founded Rapture reminded a lot about Mr.House from Fallout: New Vegas.
> 
> I played the intro only but I stopped when I see that monster killing the man. I felt scared and I was asking wtf is happening which is great because that's how I'd feel if I was inside the game.


Seems I'm quoting you a lot these times haha. Bioshock 1 and Infinite are both great games. Great atmosphere and also interesting twists in the story, but I'm not going to spoil it. You should definitely try Infinite if you've liked the first game. Bioshock 2 seemed a bit underwhelming although I didn't play it a lot. It makes sense as it was apparently developed by another team. By the way, did you kill Mr House in New Vegas?

I wanted to do The Witcher 3 soon but I think I'm going to do Fallout 3 before, the thread about Fallout 4 made me want to visit the wasteland again.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot

Payday 2 Crime Wave Edition


----------



## GodOfBeer

thedevilsblood said:


> Seems I'm quoting you a lot these times haha. Bioshock 1 and Infinite are both great games. Great atmosphere and also interesting twists in the story, but I'm not going to spoil it. You should definitely try Infinite if you've liked the first game. Bioshock 2 seemed a bit underwhelming although I didn't play it a lot. It makes sense as it was apparently developed by another team. By the way, did you kill Mr House in New Vegas?
> 
> I wanted to do The Witcher 3 soon but I think I'm going to do Fallout 3 before, the thread about Fallout 4 made me want to visit the wasteland again.


It's ok. You can quote me as many times you want. Haha I played more Bioshock today. It reminded about Dishonored as well. I thought it was gonna be scary but it's just intense. I'm a bit terrified of Big Daddy though. I know I have to fight them at some point but no idea how. Lol
I'm planning to play every game of the series, including the dlcs. I heard Bioshock 2 is bad but I'm fine with it as long as it keeps the good story and atmosphere.

About Mr. House, yes and no. I let him live in my 1st playthrough, I killed him my 2nd, I worked for him in my 3rd and I killed him again in my 4th. It was my favorite part in every playthrough to decide if I should kill him or not.

I'll play Fallout 3 after the Bioshock series. And hey, I saw your suggestion in the other thread, the Planetscape Torment. It seems to be my type of fantasy with a dark and deep story. Is it true you can complete the game without fighting?


----------



## Marko3

Skyrim on steam.. played on xbox 360 before. Now on PC I'm playing as a bosmer elf archer. Very deadly. Bows rule. Though in melee range my elfin, she uses axe. I really like hi res graphics and mods!


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

GodOfBeer said:


> It's ok. You can quote me as many times you want. Haha I played more Bioshock today. It reminded about Dishonored as well. I thought it was gonna be scary but it's just intense. I'm a bit terrified of Big Daddy though. I know I have to fight them at some point but no idea how. Lol
> I'm planning to play every game of the series, including the dlcs. I heard Bioshock 2 is bad but I'm fine with it as long as it keeps the good story and atmosphere.
> 
> About Mr. House, yes and no. I let him live in my 1st playthrough, I killed him my 2nd, I worked for him in my 3rd and I killed him again in my 4th. It was my favorite part in every playthrough to decide if I should kill him or not.
> 
> I'll play Fallout 3 after the Bioshock series. And hey, I saw your suggestion in the other thread, the Planetscape Torment. It seems to be my type of fantasy with a dark and deep story. Is it true you can complete the game without fighting?


Dishonored, another very cool game.

Planescape Torment is a true classic. It's definitely the best written game I have ever played, and I've only finished it once, I am sure I have a still a lot to discover. The setting is completely original, there are no elves, dwarves or dragons to be seen anywhere. But a giant sprawling city full or bizarre characters and places, ruled by a godess of pain. Well, I don't remember her exact name. Apart from the main character, who is a sort of badass zombie/revenant... the cast of your companions include, for example, a wiseass flying skull cracking silly jokes all the time... A sexually abstinent succubus (lol)... A weird samurai from another plane whose blade evolves depending on the character evolution and the conversations you have with him...

I don't think you can complete the game without a single fight, but you can complete a lot of quests and gain a lot of XPs only through dialogue options. Whithout spoiling too much, it is possible to defeat the last boss only using dialogue options. By the way this game is a huge wall of text whit a lot of dialogues, but they're so well written that I almost didn't skip any of them, despite doing it frequently in every other RPG. The only flaw to that game is the class system wich isn't very balanced, you can play warrior or thief but it's relatively useless/boring. Playing a mage is much more rewarding not only because of the spells, but because boosting your intelligence and wisdom allows you to access all dialogue options/memories (you start amnesiac). Btw the story is great too, lots of things to discover and interesting plot twists.

The game is a bit graphically outdated now, but you can download a mod to adjust it to modern résolutions. I think there's also an unofficial patch fixing a lot bugs. Well, just talking about that game makes me want to do another playthrough


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Marko3 said:


> Skyrim on steam.. played on xbox 360 before. Now on PC I'm playing as a bosmer elf archer. Very deadly. Bows rule. Though in melee range my elfin, she uses axe. I really like hi res graphics and mods!


Cool pictures... She looks badass haha.


----------



## CWe

NBA 2K15

Crushing my nephew to pieces!


----------



## Marko3

thedevilsblood said:


> Cool pictures... She looks badass haha.


hehe thanks.. she looks like that movie star I don't recall her name now..


----------



## RandomGentleman

I'm replaying The Elder Scrolls III Morrowind, Fallout New Vegas and Crusader Kings II. I'm planning to play Dragon Age Origin sometime in the near future as well


----------



## GodOfBeer

thedevilsblood said:


> Dishonored, another very cool game.
> 
> Planescape Torment is a true classic. It's definitely the best written game I have ever played, and I've only finished it once, I am sure I have a still a lot to discover. The setting is completely original, there are no elves, dwarves or dragons to be seen anywhere. But a giant sprawling city full or bizarre characters and places, ruled by a godess of pain. Well, I don't remember her exact name. Apart from the main character, who is a sort of badass zombie/revenant... the cast of your companions include, for example, a wiseass flying skull cracking silly jokes all the time... A sexually abstinent succubus (lol)... A weird samurai from another plane whose blade evolves depending on the character evolution and the conversations you have with him...
> 
> I don't think you can complete the game without a single fight, but you can complete a lot of quests and gain a lot of XPs only through dialogue options. Whithout spoiling too much, it is possible to defeat the last boss only using dialogue options. By the way this game is a huge wall of text whit a lot of dialogues, but they're so well written that I almost didn't skip any of them, despite doing it frequently in every other RPG. The only flaw to that game is the class system wich isn't very balanced, you can play warrior or thief but it's relatively useless/boring. Playing a mage is much more rewarding not only because of the spells, but because boosting your intelligence and wisdom allows you to access all dialogue options/memories (you start amnesiac). Btw the story is great too, lots of things to discover and interesting plot twists.
> 
> The game is a bit graphically outdated now, but you can download a mod to adjust it to modern résolutions. I think there's also an unofficial patch fixing a lot bugs. Well, just talking about that game makes me want to do another playthrough


Nice, thank you.:smile2: I'm fine with the outdated graphics and long texts. I'll try to find some time to play it. Is the story longer than 50 hours?


----------



## Awkwgirlard

leauge of legends is the best!!!!!!!!!! anyone plays???


----------



## JamesM2

I picked up Cities Skylines from the Steam Summer Sale so currently spending a lot of time on that. It's great to finally have a new, decent city builder game - I never even bothered with Sim Village, AKA Sim City 2013.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

GodOfBeer said:


> Nice, thank you.:smile2: I'm fine with the outdated graphics and long texts. I'll try to find some time to play it. Is the story longer than 50 hours?


I can't be sure as the game isn't on my steam account, but I don't think it's longer than 50 hours.

They're also releasing Torment: Numenera soon, which is supposed to be the spiritual successor to that game, I funded it on Kickstarter. Wonder how it will compare to the original.

Another cool recent RPG that's totally in the spirit of the old Fallout games: Wasteland 2. Too much games haha.


----------



## Haunty

I read a blog recently that challenged guys to play games that put you in a woman's perspective, the example was Life is Strange. So, I am playing it. It's a great story game.


----------



## GodOfBeer

thedevilsblood said:


> I can't be sure as the game isn't on my steam account, but I don't think it's longer than 50 hours.
> 
> They're also releasing Torment: Numenera soon, which is supposed to be the spiritual successor to that game, I funded it on Kickstarter. Wonder how it will compare to the original.
> 
> Another cool recent RPG that's totally in the spirit of the old Fallout games: Wasteland 2. Too much games haha.


Oh, I think I saw a video of Torment: Numenera before for their Kickstarter campaign. I remember a kid acting like a greedy boss wanting profit and the game developer convincing him why this game would be great. Neat idea. Lol
I find the story of Planetscape more appealing but Numenera's story would make a interesting anime. It's too early to say though and I'm looking forward to it.

I heard bad things about Wasteland 2, not sure if it was actually here on SAS. The game apparently didn't fulfilled the expectations from the original. I don't know though but another good apocalyptic game is S.T.A.L.K.E.R. I personally never played it but it's considered to be very good.

And I played more Bioshock. I fought my first Big Daddy today. It was easy as I had piercing bullets and a bot that distracted him while I kept shooting him. Man, this gameplay is really great. You can hack bots, vending machines and even decide what to do with the Little Sisters. I'm happy that they don't attack me, they would make a very creepy enemy. Haha


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing a nice Doom wad called winter's fury.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

GodOfBeer said:


> Oh, I think I saw a video of Torment: Numenera before for their Kickstarter campaign. I remember a kid acting like a greedy boss wanting profit and the game developer convincing him why this game would be great. Neat idea. Lol
> I find the story of Planetscape more appealing but Numenera's story would make a interesting anime. It's too early to say though and I'm looking forward to it.
> 
> I heard bad things about Wasteland 2, not sure if it was actually here on SAS. The game apparently didn't fulfilled the expectations from the original. I don't know though but another good apocalyptic game is S.T.A.L.K.E.R. I personally never played it but it's considered to be very good.
> 
> And I played more Bioshock. I fought my first Big Daddy today. It was easy as I had piercing bullets and a bot that distracted him while I kept shooting him. Man, this gameplay is really great. You can hack bots, vending machines and even decide what to do with the Little Sisters. I'm happy that they don't attack me, they would make a very creepy enemy. Haha


I don't know, I finished Wasteland 2 and thought it was pretty good, maybe it took some critics because it was full of bugs at release, but so was every Fallout game ever... Actually not only at release. Fallout 2 is still a buggy mess to that day, if you don't use the unofficial patches, lol.
Or maybe they were expecting a proper follow up to the original Wasteland, but it's an extremely old school game. Imo the developers only bought the name of the franchise as an excuse to develop a simili "fallout" game hehe.

So are you harvesting or saving the little sisters? There are 2 different endings depending on what you decide. I think there is a quota to the number of sisters you can harvest before being bound to the "bad" ending.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Scrub-Zero said:


> I'm playing a nice Doom wad called winter's fury.


I like your old school tendencies haha. The Hexen mod looked fun.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

thedevilsblood said:


> I like your old school tendencies haha. The Hexen mod looked fun.


I like old games a lot more than anything new. Current gen for me was in the Psone era, then i quit consoles for good and switched for a PC.

And Guncaster is great. Not only can you play it with Hexen, but it works with Doom 1&2 and even Heretic.



GodOfBeer said:


> I don't know though but another good apocalyptic game is S.T.A.L.K.E.R. I personally never played it but it's considered to be very good.


S.t.a.l.k.e.r is one hell of a game series. If you want to get a feel for it without spending money, just download Stalker: lost alpha.

It's a free stand alone game.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Scrub-Zero said:


> I like old games a lot more than anything new. Current gen for me was in the Psone era, then i quit consoles for good and switched for a PC.
> 
> And Guncaster is great. Not only can you play it with Hexen, but it works with Doom 1&2 and even Heretic.
> 
> .


When it comes to shooters, older games are probably the best. I have a hard time enjoying modern FPS cause most of them have this cover/regen health gameplay that I think is rubbish. There are exceptions though, the Shadow Warrior remake was pretty fun... Very dynamic and fast-paced.


----------



## GodOfBeer

thedevilsblood said:


> I don't know, I finished Wasteland 2 and thought it was pretty good, maybe it took some critics because it was full of bugs at release, but so was every Fallout game ever... Actually not only at release. Fallout 2 is still a buggy mess to that day, if you don't use the unofficial patches, lol.
> Or maybe they were expecting a proper follow up to the original Wasteland, but it's an extremely old school game. Imo the developers only bought the name of the franchise as an excuse to develop a simili "fallout" game hehe.
> 
> So are you harvesting or saving the little sisters? There are 2 different endings depending on what you decide. I think there is a quota to the number of sisters you can harvest before being bound to the "bad" ending.


I'm saving them. I kinda spoiled myself and learnt that after saving 3 little sisters, you can hypnotize a Big Daddy to aid you. I don't really want to be on the bad side of those big boys. lol I saved a little sister before knowing that though. I guess I like to be always good on my 1st playthroughs.



Scrub-Zero said:


> I like old games a lot more than anything new. Current gen for me was in the Psone era, then i quit consoles for good and switched for a PC.
> 
> And Guncaster is great. Not only can you play it with Hexen, but it works with Doom 1&2 and even Heretic.
> 
> S.t.a.l.k.e.r is one hell of a game series. If you want to get a feel for it without spending money, just download Stalker: lost alpha.
> 
> It's a free stand alone game.


Thanks for the info. No idea there was a free game. Is the series based on the russian movie from the same name, Stalker? I've to rematch it as I found it very boring in the 1st time.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

GodOfBeer said:


> Thanks for the info. No idea there was a free game. Is the series based on the russian movie from the same name, Stalker? I've to rematch it as I found it very boring in the 1st time.


It's mostly based on the book Roadside Picnic, which the movie is based on.


----------



## GodOfBeer

Scrub-Zero said:


> It's mostly based on the book Roadside Picnic, which the movie is based on.


Lol, I said rematch. I meant reWATCH. Stupid phone. And thanks, I didn't know the movie was based on a book. I liked the movie but there were a few scenes that I couldn't grasp. It felt out of touch with the movie. It's more philosophical than it seems, I guess.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

GodOfBeer said:


> Lol, I said rematch. I meant reWATCH. Stupid phone. And thanks, I didn't know the movie was based on a book. I liked the movie but there were a few scenes that I couldn't grasp. It felt out of touch with the movie. It's more philosophical than it seems, I guess.


I was stoned when i watched the movie so i understood everything perfectly. At least that's what i tell myself


----------



## GodOfBeer

Scrub-Zero said:


> I was stoned when i watched the movie so i understood everything perfectly. At least that's what i tell myself


Lol, then that's what I was missing. A bottle of vodka should do it.


----------



## legallyalone

I've become so apathetic to gaming. I can't even buy a new game because I can't imagine enjoying it anymore at this point.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Primal Carnage


----------



## Kiba

Finally getting around to playing Dying Light. It's fun to pass the time, but i've never been a fan of Techland. Nothing feels original, it's just derivative content from other successful game franchises pieced together. Which don't get me wrong, every developer does this, but they usually still offer innovation somewhere and they usually try to in some way "conceal" and assimilate the borrowed content in interesting ways.


----------



## Crystalline

Just EVE. Lost interest in most games.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Playing S.t.a.l.k.e.r: call of pripyat with Misery mod again.

I lost my stalker edge. Treat me like a rookie.


----------



## Paper Samurai

The only thing I've been playing lately is 'Battle For Wesnoth' - a free turn based strategy game. Someone on this forum got me into it for multi-player matches lol. I've kind of taken a bit of a break from gaming these last couple of months, but I think in November I'll get back into it more when Fallout 4 launches.


----------



## scooby

I don't know how, but I got convinced to log into WoW again...


----------



## Wirt

Gravity Rush when I'm not in the mood to play a huge game like witcher 3. It's really good/unique


----------



## Beast And The Harlot

Batman Arkham Knight. 

It's an awesome game.


----------



## NahMean

The Wolf Among Us

Only on chapter 1, but so far I'm liking it.


----------



## iPOUT

Splatoon. Everyday. Finally level capped and I'm so happy. 
Oh, and also Story of Seasons, the current best-selling game about farming. XD


----------



## BackToThePast

Shadow of Mordor, GTA V, Skyrim, TF2. Also have a queue of other games purchased from the Steam Summer Sale I need to go through.


----------



## NomadicKitsune

Only game I am playing is Brave Frontier on my phone. Although I am looking forward to Fallout 4 coming out. Love that series


----------



## Kind Of

FFXIV is less dry than I thought it would be.

Although I didn't know what my class even does until I asked someone, which is why it's kind of nice to give more information than "USE NATURE ENERGY LOLOLOL" during character creation.


----------



## Dilweedle

I'm really into Monster Hunter 4 right now, the amount of content in that game is insane. 

That and Senran Kagura Burst, I wanna 100% that before the sequel comes out but I kind of screwed myself with Yin mode.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing Ronin right now.

Getting my *** kicked, i won't lie.


----------



## PandaPop

Driveclub


----------



## Tokztero

Killzone


----------



## Charmander

The Last of Us. First time playing survival mode.


----------



## Kind Of

Dear FFXIV,

Please get all this tutorial junk off my screen that you're throwing up there every five seconds. I cannot see my party clearly.

- Heal


----------



## NahMean

^ That's a big reason why games these days piss me off. The constant hand-holding & tutorials I find rather insulting (no I don't need to be told to press A to jump. I can figure that out on my own tyvm).

Just finished The Wolf Among Us. Pleasantly surprised how much I enjoyed this especially its characters. Was over way to quickly


----------



## Kind Of

NahMean said:


> ^ That's a big reason why games these days piss me off. The constant hand-holding & tutorials I find rather insulting (no I don't need to be told to press A to jump. I can figure that out on my own tyvm).
> 
> Just finished The Wolf Among Us. Pleasantly surprised how much I enjoyed this especially its characters. Was over way to quickly


I like the game itself, there's just so much _stuff_ on my screen at any given point and I can't find an option to turn off things like enemy dialogue, "newbie hints", etc. Would be great to read if I was going on a relaxing stroll through the woods.


----------



## NahMean

Kind Of said:


> I like the game itself, there's just so much _stuff_ on my screen at any given point and I can't find an option to turn off things like enemy dialogue, "newbie hints", etc. Would be great to read if I was going on a relaxing stroll through the woods.


I never played FFXIV, but I'm a bit surprised there wouldn't be a setting in the option menu to turn off beginner tooltips (would think it be under "tutorial" or "interface" sub-option if listed). I know WOW had this back when I played it years ago. There really is no excuse for a developer to not include that option in their game as I'm sure plenty of veteran gamers get annoyed by redundant tips.


----------



## feels

Boyfriend bought me "LISA" on Steam. He said he thought I'd like it cause it was like Earthbound but really dark. He made a great choice lol. I'm having more fun than I've had in a while with a game.






Soundtrack also kicks *** so far.


----------



## Quirky

Currently watching a playthrough of _Chrono Trigger_ on Youtube, I can see why it was highly acclaimed!


----------



## sendmoreparamedics91

just finished batman arkhame knight, now continuing witcher 3, the wild hunt. deathmarch mode (hardest) cos im a gaming masochist.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Currently playing Stalker call of pripyat with SGM 2.2.

This mod is nice, but a lot easier than Misery. I don't die often enough.


----------



## AngelClare

Fallout 3 after quitting it in frustration years ago. I'm determined to finish it this time.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Back in Path of Exile after the new Awakening patch was officially released. 

Everyone got a free respec so i'm having a grand old time figuring out builds and going through the new act. The new bossed are pretty cool and fun to fight.


----------



## Orbiter

Kerbal Space Program.
Don't know if anybody has heard of it (though it is pretty known by now).


----------



## Cashel

Total War: Rome II


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Orbiter said:


> Kerbal Space Program.
> Don't know if anybody has heard of it (though it is pretty known by now).


I've heard of it but haven't tried it yet, seems fun though.

I just started League Of Legends.


----------



## BackToThePast

I am currently playing the game of life, dark souls difficulty.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

mentoes said:


> I am currently playing the game of life, dark souls difficulty.


Terrible game.


----------



## BackToThePast

thedevilsblood said:


> Terrible game.


Really wish I could get my money back but I can't with the no return policy. =(


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

mentoes said:


> Really wish I could get my money back but I can't with the no return policy. =(


It's a common scam unfortunately :/


----------



## Steve French

Figured I'd give Ni No Kuni a go. Made er about an hour before the terrible battle system, lame story, and annoying characters began to grate on me. Seriously, Mr. Drippy could give Jar Jar a run for his money. Hopefully it'll improve soon (and Drippy will die), but I have my doubts, maybe all those glowing reviews came from employees heavily into the drugs, which I am unfortunately off of at the moment.

Pretty good visuals and music though.


----------



## brandini734

I just recently finished The Walking Dead: Season 2 after finally purchasing the final episode. I was really surprised from the sudden and unexpected twists but slightly disappointed from that cliffhanger. Other than that I don't really play games as much as I used to, only if I feel really bored, but I do play TF2 sometimes.


----------



## Kiba

Steve French said:


> Figured I'd give Ni No Kuni a go. Made er about an hour before the terrible battle system, lame story, and annoying characters began to grate on me. Seriously, Mr. Drippy could give Jar Jar a run for his money. Hopefully it'll improve soon (and Drippy will die), but I have my doubts, maybe all those glowing reviews came from employees heavily into the drugs, which I am unfortunately off of at the moment.
> 
> Pretty good visuals and music though.


Meh, if you can't take it for what it is than yeah, your going to be dissapointed. It's just a throwback jrpg aimed at a younger audience with character design inspired by Studio Ghibli (with cutscenes made by Studio Ghibli). Complaining about the combat system is like saying i "hated every jrpg made up to the Ps3/Ps4"..... Because they all had similar turn based combat (it was basically Pokemon with avatars all over again). I didn't think the game was amazing, but i put 60+ hours in. I was more in it for Studio Ghibli assets than anything else.


----------



## Citadeel

sonic all stars racing transformed


----------



## Esteban

assassin's creed 3


----------



## Red Tha Fury

feels said:


> Boyfriend bought me "LISA" on Steam. He said he thought I'd like it cause it was like Earthbound but really dark. He made a great choice lol. I'm having more fun than I've had in a while with a game.
> 
> Soundtrack also kicks *** so far.


This game looks so good. I saw it for the first time a few days ago and it shot to the top of my wishlist.

I've had a bout of PS1 nostalgia strike me. I'm working on 100% completion for Ape Escape and finishing Dino Crisis for the first time.

I also completed Fire Emblem: Awakening for the third(?) time today. Excited for Birthright/Conquest.


----------



## iloverum

OpenRA, free open source recreations of the classic C&C games, getting tiberian sun soonish.

http://www.openra.net/


----------



## To22

Fable Legends. Playing as the villain is no fun  I kinda wish this wasn't a competitive multiplayer game, the foundation would be fun for your standard 4 player co-op campaign. Hopefully, Fable 4 comes out sometime.


----------



## Marko3

gonna start Borderlands 2 GOTY now on Steam.. with xbox joypad..


----------



## BackToThePast

Rocket League looks like a really fun game. Wish I had the money to buy it right now.


----------



## Steve French

Been rocking NHL 12, yet again. I've put so many hours into this game (especially when multiplayer was still viable), and it's not even that great. Pretty good though, decent approximation of the great game. There is just something so engrossing about being a GM and drafting and trading and winning championships. I think I might have to buy the newest one come September, the disc is getting worn out.


----------



## sylis

playing rocket league, planetside 2. Saving money for phantom pain and Battlefront 3


----------



## Drunky

Just finished episode 3 of Life Is Strange, got F1 2015 today so playing a bit of that today.


----------



## Nekomata

Persona 4 Golden


----------



## jumpstart

League of Legends, Tera and Dirty Bomb. Started playing Vindictus again too.


----------



## Kind Of

Chocobo racing in FFXIV is so fun I don't even

I don't even know how to handle this

There goes my life


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Kind Of said:


> Chocobo racing in FFXIV is so fun I don't even
> 
> I don't even know how to handle this
> 
> There goes my life


Can you breed your Chocobos like in final Fantasy VII?


----------



## Mewzy

I'm currently playing Torchlight 2 with my boyfriend and contemplating getting back into TF2 on my own time.


----------



## CrystalizedLove

I'm playing Mass Effect and Fire Emblem: Awakening currently


----------



## Kind Of

Scrub-Zero said:


> Can you breed your Chocobos like in final Fantasy VII?


Yes, but it takes longer to rise in rank.


----------



## AffinityWing

I've been playing Tales of Xillia and I'm so close to beating it, but my PS3 is back at home, because I'm on vacation atm. dang


----------



## BlueMoon72

I've been playing Dishonored, and The Last of Us online lately.


----------



## Steve French

Got about 16 hours into my third playthrough of Mass Effect 2. Started getting all nostalgiac about the first one (except the vehicle parts), that I have only played once and could barely remember, wanting to experience the story again and take the same Shepherd through the entire series. So I went and downloaded it off the Playstation Store, seeing as I only own the last two on PS3 and had played the first one on the 360 many moons ago, damned false exclusivity.

Also picked up Psychonauts for $4.99, a classic that was overlooked by too many.


----------



## Esteban

Playing BF4 is hard work. So many sexists. I bet they don't expect a SCAR-H wielding feminist though. The patriarchy never knew what hit it!! The forces of patriarchy won't last long with these skills.


----------



## natsume

Splatoon! Such a fun and addicting game, especially the online multiplayer.


----------



## Moxria

Counter Strike: Source and half life: blue shift.


----------



## Etherealx

binding of isaac rebirth is so addicting omg i love it


----------



## WonderVixen

The Mass effect trilogy, after having finished the 4th episode of Life is strange.


----------



## scooby

Finished the 4th ep of Life is Strange, too.


----------



## Mortal Recoil

The Witcher 3. Shiiiiit, it's so good.


----------



## Watching

Hotline Miami 2. Because I needed something less violent.


----------



## The Crimson King

Project Zomboid, Heroes of Might and Magic 3, Doom 3 BFG edition and Demon's Souls is what I've played today so far. I had planned on doing some things but it's been raining.


----------



## TuxedoChief

DoW2: Retribution, Balanced and made better with the elite mod.


----------



## Nisus

Tales of Xillia 2 and Marvel Heroes.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

God Of War 3 on my PS3.


----------



## BackToThePast

Splatooooooon. What a weird game.


----------



## Reckoner7

Ultimate Carnage and Dead Island.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

MadeinLithuania said:


> _Vanilla WOW on private server.
> I'm only 28lvl and already getting bored ;____; __In the beginning it was so interesting, i didn't sleep at nights, now I just go for 10 minutes and want to log out -___-  the only really interesting thing is BG.
> _


ha...haha :serious: I'm 60 already and in a guild which is in the beginning of raiding.


----------



## Robot the Human

I've been playing Card Hunter, on Steam. If I had a CB key, however, I'd be playing Tree of Savior.


----------



## Fat Man

I beat Persona 4, now I'm going through it again! This time around I plan on completing all social links and the compendium.


----------



## Moon Rabbit

NanoStar SOUL said:


> I beat Persona 4, now I'm going through it again! This time around I plan on completing all social links and the compendium.


I loved Persona 4! It's always good playing it twice because of the new game plus. I'm playing Persona 4 Arena


----------



## Radekk

I think of trying Dota2 again 

yo


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Robot the Human said:


> If I had a CB key, however, I'd be playing Tree of Savior.


I wouldn't mind trying the game either.


----------



## Fat Man

Moon Rabbit said:


> I loved Persona 4! It's always good playing it twice because of the new game plus. I'm playing Persona 4 Arena


A few hours after I beat it, I found out there was a true final boss(I found this out, thanks to the anime lol) in the form of Izanami. So now I'm playing my old save again trying to beat her, she's super tough, I've failed against her twice already.

I'm actually debating if I should get P4A or Persona 3. I want P4A but I'm not a fan of those kinds of fighting games(mainly because I suck at them haha). I want to get Persona 3 FES on the PS3 but according to some information I read online, direct commands isn't an option in P3 FES. using direct commands is how I prefer to play, it's how I played in Persona 4.


----------



## steviejb

http://www.pcmariogames.com/super-mario-flash.php Serious nostalgia going on!


----------



## nihilistquestion

Resident Evil Remastered on Steam


----------



## Cyclonic

Been really getting into Heroes of the Storm lately, loving it so far. Whether it's technically a MOBA or not, it's my first time in that type of battle arena genre. I might be looking at similar games in the future.


----------



## Charmander

Mirror's Edge


----------



## Steve French

Jedi Knight: Dark Forces 2. The graphics are so primitive, but it plays quite well for a game from '97. Quite a lot of mods in the sphere out there, but getting them to work on a modern day computer has been a hassle.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Steve French said:


> Jedi Knight: Dark Forces 2. The graphics are so primitive, but it plays quite well for a game from '97. Quite a lot of mods in the sphere out there, but getting them to work on a modern day computer has been a hassle.


That's a game i need to replay again. The live-action cutscenes were great.


----------



## isolatedforest

I've been playing Fire Emblem Awakening recently.


----------



## scooby

Elite: Dangerous. Just trying to peddle some slaves I bought.


----------



## Radekk

Time to finish that Assassin's Creed Brotherhood finally.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing Victor Vran right now. Just started it and so far i'm not digging it that much. It's kind of weird that Victor's voice is the same guy that does Geralt of Rivia. 

I'll finish the game at least to give it a good chance. Maybe the fun picks up as you get to higer levels. But so far, as far as arpgs go it's kind of mediocre. Even Diablo 3 is better than this and i hate D3 with a burning passion.
It's definitely not a Path of Exile.

I just can't dig these WoW like cartoony graphics anyway so maybe that's why i'm having difficulty enjoying it.

On the plus side, you can play with a gamepad and the controls are smooth.


----------



## Nekomata

Persona 4 Golden, third playthrough~ xD


----------



## Glue

I'm playing F.e.a.r and it's okay, I guess. Also replaying Mega man Legends.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Finally got around to semi-seriously start playing ESO. I don't really care for the PvE content, which is odd for an Elder Scrolls game, but damn is the PvP addictive.


----------



## Drunky

Until Dawn, great game.


----------



## Mitko

Sven Co-op which is a Half-Life mod. It will be coming to Steam very soon as a free standalone game so you won't have to buy the HL game. Any players here?


----------



## WeDisintegrate

World of Warcraft. Just tend to level alts though.


----------



## feels

Dragon Age Inquisition for like the 4th time. Can't wait for that new DLC where we finally get to beat the **** out of Solas.

Also this inquisitor is definitely my favorite/the cutest:


----------



## AussiePea

Torchlight 2 Co-Cop. Good fun.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

I'll start Shadowrun: Hong Kong soon. I enjoyed Dragonfall.


----------



## BackToThePast

Got Rocket League for free with the Steam Controller, so I guess I'm playing that right now. It's exhilarating and fun. The only things I'd like to see changed are a penalty for quitting mid-game since a lot of players seem to do that on the losing team and an award for making a comeback. That being said, I seem to attract a lot of attention on the voice chat, often being singled out, despite me not saying a single word. I don't know what's up with that.


----------



## Glue

Black ops 3 beta. I ****ing suck at these newer cod games.


----------



## scooby

Been playing a bunch of Rocket League. I'm terrible, but it's crazy fun.


----------



## Chasingclouds

Currently I'm playing league of legends for giggles and more seriously, I play world of warcraft.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

thedevilsblood said:


> I'll start Shadowrun: Hong Kong soon. I enjoyed Dragonfall.


I'm Going to try that one soon too. But for now i'm hooked on Satellite Reign. Check it out if you ever enjoyed the Syndicate series.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Scrub-Zero said:


> I'm Going to try that one soon too. But for now i'm hooked on Satellite Reign. Check it out if you ever enjoyed the Syndicate series.


I've just watched the trailer. Maybe during next steam sales


----------



## kaminagi

Trinity Universe


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Mafia 2


----------



## Cashel

Europa Universalis IV


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Killing Floor 2. It's free for the weekend.


----------



## Xenos

Finally got around to playing Bloodborne and I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Cargo! - The quest for gravity


----------



## Tokztero

Mass Effect (ps3)


----------



## quewezance

Grow Home, MGS V: TPP, Rocket League


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Street Fighter VS SNK 2. Such an awesome fighting game.

And still on Path of Exile. Slowly leveling 3 new characters. 2 builds made by me(Firestorm and Viperstrike) and one Poison Arrow build made by one of the poe streamers. It's super op though. Shoot in the mob and it almost instantly dies lol. Green cloud of death.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Scrub-Zero said:


> Street Fighter VS SNK 2. Such an awesome fighting game.


I hear Montreal, Quebec has quite the fighting game fan base.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

I was trying to play Angry Video Game Nerd Adventures. Keyword "trying".


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Slippin Jimmy said:


> I hear Montreal, Quebec has quite the fighting game fan base.


I don't know anything about that but it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## BackToThePast

Unfortunately, another one of Aku's games.


----------



## Steve French

Alternating between Okami and Oracle of Ages. 

The Capcom developed Zelda is sure missing something. Like at one point you need a map. The only hint you get is a weird guy was selling them. So you have to travel to the future age, wander to a graveyard where you find a kangaroo, dig around to find his boxing gloves, then wander around the map till you find this hill by a beach with Tingle on it, who you only would know of as a weird *******, if you played Majora's Mask.

Can't knock Okami though.


----------



## SplendidBob

Vanilla wow.


----------



## nordision

Dragon Age: Inquistion, really dissapointed, I still think that Dragon Age origins it's the best, 2 and 3 are pretty bad.


----------



## nightfly

recently got back into playing the simpsons: hit & run. mainly just to kick people.

seriously, forgot how hilarious this game is lol


----------



## Nekomata

Persona 4 Golden.


----------



## Kind Of

Trying to finish Trine 2. I had people to play with but I kept throwing beehives at them or beating them with magic boxes.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Scrub-Zero said:


> I don't know anything about that but it wouldn't surprise me.


I often listen to the Super Best Friends Cast and they've mentioned quite a bit how big the fighting game scene is there.


----------



## FWMY

I quit League and started playing Halo TMCC again. Going back to my roots. FeelsGoodMan


----------



## MadeinLithuania

splendidbob said:


> Vanilla wow.


_Nostalrius? ;o_


----------



## SplendidBob

MadeinLithuania said:


> _Nostalrius? ;o_


Kronos  (I mean, erm, retail vanilla, yes, that's it).


----------



## MadeinLithuania

splendidbob said:


> Kronos  (I mean, erm, retail vanilla, yes, that's it).


_Wuuuuuut there is actually someone who play Kronos? how many people u usually have? Is it hard finding a group, pugs? _


----------



## SplendidBob

MadeinLithuania said:


> _Wuuuuuut there is actually someone who play Kronos? how many people u usually have? Is it hard finding a group, pugs? _


I am just leveling atm, its a little on the quiet side but its ok. Haven't had problems getting groups for any of the instances leveling yet. Not sure about population stats, there are kicking around somewhere though.

The server is much better than Feenix I played on last year (in terms of bugs and lag etc) in fact its completely smooth.

The only things I have noticed that seem different to vanilla:

1)Some of the quests have _insanely_ low drop rates, but maybe this is how vanilla actually was, I don't remember 

2)Grouped mobs can be tagged individually fairly easily.

Otherwise its pretty faithful to vanilla as far as my memory serves.


----------



## RainbowBrite

Until Dawn is on my shelf in need of playing. I'm kinda scared though...


----------



## MadeinLithuania

splendidbob said:


> I am just leveling atm, its a little on the quiet side but its ok. Haven't had problems getting groups for any of the instances leveling yet. Not sure about population stats, there are kicking around somewhere though.
> 
> The server is much better than Feenix I played on last year (in terms of bugs and lag etc) in fact its completely smooth.
> 
> The only things I have noticed that seem different to vanilla:
> 
> 1)Some of the quests have _insanely_ low drop rates, but maybe this is how vanilla actually was, I don't remember
> 
> 2)Grouped mobs can be tagged individually fairly easily.
> 
> Otherwise its pretty faithful to vanilla as far as my memory serves.


_U should try Nostalrius  kinda awesome we have a lot of people online like usually 6k people but on the EU evening get more i think, tho yeah we get dc's sometimes . So far i really like it , tho never tried any other server or even retail wow. btw do u have all 3 bgs on kronos? _


----------



## SplendidBob

MadeinLithuania said:


> _U should try Nostalrius  kinda awesome we have a lot of people online like usually 6k people but on the EU evening get more i think, tho yeah we get dc's sometimes . So far i really like it , tho never tried any other server or even retail wow. btw do u have all 3 bgs on kronos? _


Yeh, I think so, but there are pretty much no bg's going on when levelling, other than twink ones, which kinda sucks


----------



## RainbowBrite

I played WoW for roughly 2 years from Vanilla through to the Burning Crusade and I think I definitely preferred it before the expansions came along. I figured there must be people out there running private servers just running vanilla WoW but never looked into it. 

After 2 years though, I know I need to stay away from that game. It can be helpful if you have SA... it can give you a social outlet, where you can build status, be useful and make friends without all the anxiety crap getting in the way. But it can become a life replacement for some people... when I realised it had become that for me I had to force myself to give it up. I do miss it though... I've not experienced anything quite like being part of a 40 man raid where I am friends with everyone and we all work together to achieve this amazing goal. 

That environment is addictive.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

splendidbob said:


> Yeh, I think so, but there are pretty much no bg's going on when levelling, other than twink ones, which kinda sucks


_Oh so u have alterac valley too? thats cool i guess, i just got exalted with it , finally!  i liked the lower level bgs ;< lvl 60 bgs are not that fun , coz of premades , especially in arathi basin . 
what lvl are u and what do u level  
_


----------



## SplendidBob

MadeinLithuania said:


> _Oh so u have alterac valley too? thats cool i guess, i just got exalted with it , finally!  i liked the lower level bgs ;< lvl 60 bgs are not that fun , coz of premades , especially in arathi basin .
> what lvl are u and what do u level
> _


42 Mage atm 

I played a Lock in Vanilla, and played it through TBC. Switched to resto druid in WOTLK and played some of the next 2 exps, haven't played the latest retail tho.

hmm, maybe I will switch server if there are some low lvl bg's there, I am a pvper at heart but find myself sucking when I run into anyone in world because of the lack of bg practice 

What do you play?


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_Im lvl 60 MM hunter, , I played a lot of alterac valley ,first time was wowowowo 40 people mount up and run through this big map and meet 40 hordes OOOOOOOOOOO but now i got so bored of all the turtle ;__; finally exalted and dont need to come back anymore muahahahaha , now gonna play more wsg and ab, btw i hate wpvp too ;x god, i used to get ganked a lot, i usually pass horde , never attack first, tho i luv bgs <3_


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

GTA V. I'm very excited for the new online DLC since it's not just clothing and cars this time! :clap


----------



## Shawn81

Trying out H1Z1 and considering picking up Age of Wonders III.


----------



## Nekomata

Persona 4 Golden.


----------



## Genos

dis one
now's not the time to be dead


----------



## malfunctioningz

currently playing gears of war: ultimate edition and castle crashers remastered


----------



## Torkani

Galactic Civilizations 3


----------



## green9206

Nekomata said:


> Persona 4 Golden.


Hey i started playing Persona 3 Portable for the first time yesterday . I like it so far. Also i noticed Nekomata is the name of one of the Personas in the game.


----------



## ZM5

Mortal Kombat X. "Your sacrifice honors me!"


----------



## Joe

Warriors Orochi 3


----------



## Tokztero

Resident Evil 2


----------



## Glue

Shin Megami Tensei 4. Beat this game a while ago, but I occasionally come back to it and fuse op demons or whatever. This time I decided to max out my character's stats. Now I can beat any boss in the game on the highest difficulty without any demons in my party. Well, except Masakado's Shadow. He has a high resistance to everything and MC can't get pierce attacks, so I don't think it's even possible to beat him solo. Time would run out before I can get any real damage on him.


----------



## twitchy666

*Really worried about my gaming*

Not touching this xBox for years

Think I saw a promotion for new Forza Motorsport for XBox one

Just made me want to get a Forza back from someone I lent it to. Can't contact him. Only FB. Now sold all games for paltry cos box not working. Now I made it work. Now I re-bought Forza. Seems my homebound existence might get me reliant on this game


----------



## Estillum

Dino Crisis


----------



## NVU

Rust & Big Pharma


----------



## JayDivision

MGSV & Destiny: TTK


----------



## Dilweedle

Hyperdimension Neptunia Re;Birth1


----------



## Shawn81

Civ V again.


----------



## feels

The Last of Us. Only about two hours in. This **** is immersive as hell.


----------



## Telliblah

Chip's challenge!

Going old school as ****.


----------



## Tsuba11

Saya no Uta


----------



## Nibbler

Everybody's Gone to the Rapture


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Manhunt.


----------



## Aribeth




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Aribeth said:


>


Did you find a kings sword of haste or godly plate of the whale yet? I remember back in the days some player duped those for me along with obsidian rings. It made the game trivial though, but it was still fun.


----------



## Aribeth

Scrub-Zero said:


> Did you find a kings sword of haste or godly plate of the whale yet? I remember back in the days some player duped those for me along with obsidian rings. It made the game trivial though, but it was still fun.


No dude I just started playing, I have like ~6 hours in it :b


----------



## Steve French

I got six dungeons or so into Oracle of Ages and came across this dancing minigame that I believe you have to do twice. There goes that game.


----------



## Shawn81

Diablo was the reason I bought my first computer. I wish new games could make me feel that way again.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Aribeth said:


> No dude I just started playing, I have like ~6 hours in it :b


Are you playing it with Belzebub's mod?

Anyway. Enjoy the game


----------



## The Crimson King

I've been playing Fallout Tactics and Splatter House 2 lately.


----------



## feels

Y'all, I'm on that part in The Last of Us where the elevator falls and you're all alone and then you find that generator and like a wave of clickers come and then big ol' ****in' momma clicker comes. This part is too spooky for me. I'm a really bad shot so this is like my worst nightmare. At least in the last part with one of those armored guys I had that ******* Bill with me to do a little damage. Now I'm ****ed.


----------



## Aribeth

Scrub-Zero said:


> Are you playing it with Belzebub's mod?
> 
> Anyway. Enjoy the game


Yes but I stopped because I don't like it much. It's super easy and extremely repetitive. Every level looks the same, it's just a dungeon with a million floors :/

Ima try Diablo II next.

--









I'm also playing this and I like it


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Aribeth said:


> Yes but I stopped because I don't like it much. It's super easy and extremely repetitive. Every level looks the same, it's just a dungeon with a million floors :/
> 
> Ima try Diablo II next.
> 
> I'm also playing this and I like it


yeah Diablo is not too impressive nowadays compared to all the arpgs out there. But it sure was a blast to play when it came out.

You'll probably enjoy Diablo 2 a lot more. It's fast-paced and in dept, and all levels don't look the same.

Maybe you tried it already, but you should check out Path of Exile. Much better than Diablo 3. Completely free to play too. It's a bit on the hardcore side though. Good loot is very rare and good crafting is for the rich. And trading in standard is hell.


----------



## Shawn81

I've been playing Path of Exile since it was possible for non-celebrities to get into the old beta, and it's far and away the best ARPG since Diablo 2. Diablo 3 was bad at the pre-release through the vanilla game. I never bought the expansion. It was a letdown. I hear it's finally a complete game.

Anyway, I've never played PoE on anything but hardcore, and though I'm not very good. I'll never go back to softcore. I got way more of a sense of accomplishment in hardcore, and it forces you to learn the game a bit better when you can't just die over and over and keep running back. I haven't played it since the beta for the recent expansion but maybe I'll pick it back up.


----------



## Aribeth

Scrub-Zero said:


> Maybe you tried it already, but you should check out Path of Exile. Much better than Diablo 3. Completely free to play too. It's a bit on the hardcore side though. Good loot is very rare and good crafting is for the rich. And trading in standard is hell.


I already played PoE like 100-200 hours but I didn't find it to be better than Diablo 3 at all. It was pretty mediocre and, besides, Diablo 3 added the selectable difficulties feature. Now I don't have to finish the entire game just to unlock the next one (I really hate that). I can just put harder difficulties from the start, and maybe even raise them as I go on


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Aribeth said:


> I already played PoE like 100-200 hours but I didn't find it to be better than Diablo 3 at all. It was pretty mediocre and, besides, *Diablo 3 added the selectable difficulties feature. Now I don't have to finish the entire game just to unlock the next one (I really hate that). I can just put harder difficulties from the start, and maybe even raise them as I go on *


While i don't agree with you on Poe being mediocre, especially compared to Diablo 3, in the end it's just a matter of preference and what you find fun 

But i definitely agree with the bolded part though. It's tedious to go through all difficulties in Poe, especially now that they added an act 4 and reduced xp gain. Diablo 3 did the difficulty choice well and i remember Torchlight did the same too, which i loved.


----------



## Chasingclouds

World of warcraft at the moment.


----------



## Aribeth

@Scrub-Zero

Oh wow Diablo II is even worse than the first one. I think I'm done with this ****.


----------



## Steve French

Downloaded this old title for the Sega CD that Kojima was behind, Snatcher. The first time I've ever played an old school adventure game. It almost entirely revolves around selecting options in a menu, though there are some grid based first person shooter parts.

It's actually quite engrossing. Requires a bit of thinking, interesting plot, a large amount of fairly good voice acting, the somewhat static art is nice to look at. I'm surprised they didn't get sued with how heavily it apes Blade Runner and Terminator, but hey, those are two good ones to steal from.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Aribeth said:


> @Scrub-Zero
> 
> Oh wow Diablo II is even worse than the first one. I think I'm done with this ****.


hahaha 

You're probably too late to enjoy them properly. Even i was thrown back a bit when i played it again recently. The graphics did not age too well compared to a game like Baldur's gate 2. I still has a fun time though, at least nostalgia wise.

It's hard to understand the impact this game had on gamers unless you were there playing at it's peak. All the Baal runs and mf farming for hours and hours just to level up or get that one good item everyone wanted and then you were rich. And the pvp, with an inventory full of player ears.



Steve French said:


> Downloaded this old title for the Sega CD that Kojima was behind, Snatcher. The first time I've ever played an old school adventure game. It almost entirely revolves around selecting options in a menu, though there are some grid based first person shooter parts.
> 
> It's actually quite engrossing. Requires a bit of thinking, interesting plot, a large amount of fairly good voice acting, the somewhat static art is nice to look at. I'm surprised they didn't get sued with how heavily it apes Blade Runner and Terminator, but hey, those are two good ones to steal from.


Snatcher is one heck of a game. I've recommended it to others often.


----------



## feels

Playing the Left Behind DLC. Goddamn this game hurts my heart too much.


----------



## Staticnz

Aribeth said:


> Yes but I stopped because I don't like it much. It's super easy and extremely repetitive. Every level looks the same, it's just a dungeon with a million floors :/
> 
> Ima try Diablo II next.
> 
> --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also playing this and I like it


Epic classic. System Shock II is EVEN BETTER.

I'm currently playing Witcher 3, Minecraft and Bioshock all at the same time.

Recently completed Wolfenstein: The New Order. Killing Nazis is always fun.


----------



## Aribeth

Staticnz said:


> Epic classic. System Shock II is EVEN BETTER.


I finished System Shock 2 five times in a row a couple of months ago. I ****ing loved it. Can't believe I missed it all these years. Right now I'm playing the first one and it's pretty damn good as well


----------



## AussiePea

Torchlight 2 Co-op with a Saser, it's great fun.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Fist of Jesus


----------



## Overdrive

Mad Max


----------



## Joe

Dilweedle said:


> Hyperdimension Neptunia Re;Birth1


same


----------



## Estillum

Silent storm 2


----------



## ocelot81

SOMA


----------



## HappyFac3

Dota 2


----------



## Steve French

Loaded up Red Orchestra 2 again. Haven't played it too much after buying it years ago.

Quite an enjoyable game. Has a good balance between being realistic and entertaining. Love gunning down some fool with a bolt action rifle from 200 yards off. Somewhat difficult for me to do too well, but it very satisfying when I do get a couple kills.

Massacre the bots however.


----------



## PlasticTree

Bioshock and Alien Isolation. They're both first person games which I find a little difficult, but it's been fun !


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Grim Dawn.

I finally gave in and bought that game and i don't regret it. It's better than i thought it would be. It's not as twitchy as Path of Exile but it has it's own pace that works for the game. Not quite as twitchy as Titan Quest either.

Anyway i rolled a Demolitionist and ill second class as an Occultist for the pets. I let them tank and decoy while i shoot and toss bombs. It seems to work rather well right now.


----------



## Charmander

COD: World at War on Veteran. Makes me want to tear my hair out at times.


----------



## feels

I stayed up until 5 am playing Town of Salem last night and my body paid for it.


----------



## Winds

After dusting off my N64 and spending about half an hour trying to rig things to work, I was finally able to give 007 Goldeneye a final run. After all these years I can still remember every detail about each board. It's like I never stopped playing. I then tried to sneak in that Pokemon Snap and my setup went out.


----------



## Gavroche

Mad Max for Xbox One, Toy Soldiers War Chest, and Rare Replay: Perfect Dark.


----------



## SusanStorm

GTA 5. Online and story mode.

Just finished The witcher 3. It was so damn great 

I've also got Dreamfall: Chapters. Going to start that soon.


----------



## SilentStrike

Speedrunners mostly, man was this game worth 5 euros, this game is so much fun, especially when you compete against players around the same skill level as you with a small screen as everything gets so tense, this game is seriously so much better than i expected.
I am also playing every once in a while a few minutes of Geometry Wars 3 trying to beat my high score and playing Pinball Fx2(mostly the Portal and South Park Butters tables) to get back into it and practice until the day i will be able to play this.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Right now i'm playing Diablo 3: reaper of souls. I got a free copy from a guy at work so i don't feel too dirty playing it. *******s at Blizzard did not get my 40$. 

Time to see if people are right when they say ros made Diablo much better.

Anyway if anyone wants to play it with me just send a pm. I have two level 51 and a couple of lowbie newbies.


----------



## Aribeth




----------



## Shawn81

I need to play Titan Quest. I keep forgetting. Looked awesome.


----------



## Kiba

As soon as i get paid i'm picking up the new Disgaea.....


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Aribeth said:


>


What class are you running? I had a hunting-nature(ranger) dude that used to do very well.

I'm buying that game soon after i'm bored with Grim Dawn. I never played through Immortal Throne.


----------



## SoSicaLiu

I was playing DragonAge Origins but i suck and got frustrated 50 hours in...again....for the third time


----------



## Aribeth

Scrub-Zero said:


> What class are you running? I had a hunting-nature(ranger) dude that used to do very well.
> 
> I'm buying that game soon after i'm bored with Grim Dawn. I never played through Immortal Throne.


I'm a Conqueror (Warfare + Defense). And I'm gonna finish the Legendary difficulty today


----------



## Nekomata

J-Stars Victory Vs+.


----------



## Wizard Lizard

Freedom Planet

It's so good, it's what sonic should have been.


----------



## Scaredypanda

Guild Wars 2 ! Though my guild is making me anxious by reguiring to use ts while gaming haha. 3 months and Im still not comfortable with it.
Also been playing some pokemon..  and hyped for the new tomb raider!


----------



## scooby

I played "Keep Talking and Nobody Explodes." Pretty fun, disarming bombs, or failing to.


----------



## regimes

battlefront beta! it's wonderful so far.


----------



## Shawn81

I need to try that Battlefront beta. I'm just not into FPS games other than the oldies and I suck at pvp :/


----------



## Kml5111

Battlefront Beta! **** yes! I'm loving it so far.


----------



## kaminagi

Fairy Fencer F


----------



## edgar10

Uncharted 2


----------



## Steve French

Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway. Greatly enjoyed the first two but never finished this one. They cocked up by trying to go too arcadey, but nonetheless, still pretty good. 

There was an announcement of sorts of a serious continuation of the series, pretty pumped.


----------



## Vaust

I just finished Tales From the Borderlands episode 5. I thought it was amazing. Telltale's best work since The Walking Dead Season 1. Telltale's ability to write both humor, action, drama and mix it all together is really exceptional.

I'm about to play Life is Strange episode 5. Downloading it right now. I really liked the twist and the end of episode 4 so I'm excited to see how that turns out. And I'm pretty attached to Max and Chloe so I want to see how the story ends for them, although I'm a little sad to see it end at the same time.

Earlier I was playing World of Warcraft. Game's kind of in a rump right now, not much to do outside of raiding. I ran a couple Timewalker dungeons. It's nice having the legendary cloak, ring and Shadowmourne in a dungeon.

I played some Super Smash Bros Brawl at a friend's earlier. He didn't have anyone unlocked so that was kind of lame. I had fun but I kept stomping him so I'm not sure he did lol.

I've been working on Rogue Legacy lately and am trying to beat the darkness boss. He's the last one I need out of the four bosses. I think I challenged him a little too early though and need to grind a little more and come back because I keep getting owned. I really like the game overall though which is weird cause it's very different from games I usually play. I like that it's difficult and has a good progression system.

I usually play a game or two of Hearthstone on my phone every day. I really like that game although it really frustrates me that I can't quite get to legend rank. Highest I've gotten is rank 3. After rank 5 it is brutal. I'll play for hours and win lose win lose win lose and end up right where I started.

Last week I played the Star Wars Battlefront beta while it was up. I'm really excited for that game. Not very excited for the $50 DLC though. And I'm still not certain how force users work, is it random who gets to play as one?


----------



## Fever Dream

Planetbase


----------



## SilentStrike

Downwell, really fun arcadey roguelike, it is way more fun than i was expecting for a three dollar game, can see i will play this game a lot, heavily recommend this game if you like arcade or roguelike games.

Tales Of Zestiria, not really far into the story which seems very generic, still has a good battle system which is what i wanted from a Tales game
.
Wastelands 2, this game is the closest game to a Fallout 1 and 2 released in the last years, pretty good and if you like old style crpgs you have to play it.

Pinball Fx2, playing the new Balls Of Glory Pack(consisted of four tables based on Family Guy, American Dad, Archer and Bob's Burgers), have only played the Archer and Family Guy tables, the Archer table is of an average difficulty but the Family Guy table is really easy, on my first try without really trying(just trying to get a feel of how the table plays, not getting a good score) i got 17 Million points!!, i do not think i ever got a score that high on any table in my first try on Pinball Fx2.


----------



## Nozz

Binding of Isaac Rebirth(PS4): I love this game so far. Just got The Negative so I think I only have to kill The Lamb to get Golden God. I hope the expansion gets to the PS4 quickly this year.

Destiny(PS4): I don't know why I still play this. Not much outside of bounties for a solo player to do. I really like how the combat feels, but probably will be putting this one down soon.

Diablo 3(PS4): Witch Doctor can pretty reliably do 50 Greater Rifts now, so working on getting a Monk geared up right now. I imagine I will always play this game off and on.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Nozz said:


> Diablo 3(PS4): Witch Doctor can pretty reliably do 50 Greater Rifts now, so working on getting a Monk geared up right now. I imagine I will always play this game off and on.


I'm not that far into the game yet. Just at torment 2 right now. My Barb should be able to handle higher though. I have some pieces of immortal king so perma ancients and basically perma Wrath of berserker. I just spin to win(whirlwind) with Avalanche here and there.

My monk is just a bit lower at t1. Just got the Shenlong gloves and flying dragon for the Kanai cube. I also have the 45% reduce Breath of heaven cooldown thing so i can keep up the shelong 100% damage almost up non stop as long as i have stuff to hit.

I just use the air Mystic ally, Fist of thunder with static charge, Cyclone strike with pull-freeze rune, Sweeping wind with+extra damage rune and Mantra of retribution with attack-speed rune. It's going well so far i basically trash everything and health doesn't even go down at all in most fights.

got any advice for witch doctor? I'm leveling one soon.


----------



## Loosh

NHL 16 for the XB1.


----------



## Nozz

Scrub-Zero said:


> got any advice for witch doctor? I'm leveling one soon.


Helltooth seems to be the most flexible class set for WDs right now. There are at least three different build types I can think of that you can run off it at high torments, whereas Zuni seems pretty confined to Carnevil, and I don't think Jade seems to be very good at all.

I recently got a decent Ancient Scrimshaw so I'm trying Zombie Bears, but my strongest build is Acid Cloud/Helltooth because of the Ancient Suwong I rolled. I'm personally using two defensive legendary gems, as I'm a little squishy(or bad), but you can probably get away with running just one.

For my monk I've found 4 pieces of Uliana's so I'm trying to make that work, but without a Lion's Claw the damage is pretty low. I think I'm running T3/T4 and there's not much threat of dying, but it's a bit of a slog compared to the WD.


----------



## Satou T

I'm playing the game where I don't sleep until I get something done that needs to get done. I haven't gotten anything done yet. Going on about 8 hours atm.

I also play Rocket League from time to time. Maybe I'll play a little bit of that.

When I get suuper tired then I'll start to get stuff done because I won't be able to sleep until I do! Fun times. =/


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Nozz said:


> Helltooth seems to be the most flexible class set for WDs right now. There are at least three different build types I can think of that you can run off it at high torments, whereas Zuni seems pretty confined to Carnevil, and I don't think Jade seems to be very good at all.
> 
> I recently got a decent Ancient Scrimshaw so I'm trying Zombie Bears, but my strongest build is Acid Cloud/Helltooth because of the Ancient Suwong I rolled. I'm personally using two defensive legendary gems, as I'm a little squishy(or bad), but you can probably get away with running just one.
> 
> For my monk I've found 4 pieces of Uliana's so I'm trying to make that work, but without a Lion's Claw the damage is pretty low. I think I'm running T3/T4 and there's not much threat of dying, but it's a bit of a slog compared to the WD.


Thanks man. Got the Witch Doctor to 50 today. So far so good 
I watched some youtube videos and i might go for a more pet focused type of wd. Not sure how it will do later on.


----------



## Jake93

I'm playing Destiny (Xbox One) a fair bit lately and also trying to get back into Hearthstone.


----------



## cuttingboard

Some Rocket League, though I really have to be in the mood to play it or I'll just end up letting my team down by playing bad.

Started on Life is Strange, cool game so far

Playing a bit of Far Cry 4 as well - feels like a rehash of Far Cry 3 but I don't mind, it's just the type of game I needed to come down from a Witcher 3 hangover (awesome game btw) and last me until Fallout 4 arrives.


----------



## kaminagi

Hatsune Miku: Project Mirai DX


----------



## EmotionlessThug

PS Vita - Sound Shapes


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dark Souls: Prepare to die edition on PC.

It's much more fun to play it with a controller. Last time i tried it didn't detect my controller and i was stuck with the keyboard.

Good game. I finally beat that big green guy with the huge mace after a few tries.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Injustice: Gods Among Us








Basically beat it a year or so ago, but didn't get to play the Martian Manhunter or Zatanna story. Now that I have, it's completed in my eyes.


----------



## heartlikeyours

Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer


----------



## Tokztero

Metal Gear Solid 2 HD Edition.


----------



## Jermster91

War Thunder on the Playstation 4!


----------



## JDsays

Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate and Diablo 3


----------



## green9206

In the last one month i have played the following games 
Life is Strange - 9/10
Dreamfall chapters - 8/10
Game of Thrones - 7/10
Resident evil revelations 2 - 6/10
Watch Dogs - 6/10
Persona 3 portable - 7/10
Murdered Soul Suspect - 7/10
Metal gear solid ground zeroes-8/10
Currently playing The Evil Within.


----------



## Steve French

Metal Gear Solid 3. Sadly, had to buy it again as someone stole my copy, but the HD edition looks nice at least. Still the best game in the series to me, though I haven't got around to the Phantom Pain yet.


----------



## Shawn81

Hacked roms look like tons of fun. But they usually look really hard. I might have to check a bunch of them out though. I love NES and SNES.


----------



## Jey Le Fey

Smite & Skyrim.


----------



## Fat Man

Final Fantasy 7 on PS3. What a cool game.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I played Dark Souls 2 even if i'm not done with DS1, but man are the graphics ugly or what?They really have to be bad when it actually bothers me. It looks so much uglier than DS1. Thankfully i got a nice ENB that brought back the original graphics shown before. Now it looks amazing.

I won't be done with DS1 for a while still though. I just made it to sen fortress.


----------



## Mur

Rpg Maker MV and Dragon Quest 4 DS.


----------



## MrWolfpac

My current go-to game is Marvel Heroes.


----------



## FWMY

Just bought a 180 day subscription to SWTOR. This game is so addicting.


----------



## Shawn81

Plants vs Zombies 2.


----------



## Genos

league of legends

person i usually play with hasn't been on in the past few days, it's tragic ;_; im getting a bit sick of playing alone


----------



## MrWolfpac

Touka said:


> league of legends
> 
> person i usually play with hasn't been on in the past few days, it's tragic ;_; im getting a bit sick of playing alone


I play a little, but only ARAMs, I feel too much pressure in regular games.


----------



## Genos

MrWolfpac said:


> I play a little, but only ARAMs, I feel too much pressure in regular games.


yeah same here, i only play normals or ranked when someone else is with me


----------



## MrWolfpac

Touka said:


> yeah same here, i only play normals or ranked when someone else is with me


My LoL name is also MrWolfpac if you, or anyone, wants to add me for some ARAMs. I usually play going into the night hours for US Central Time, but I can play earlier then that if you/anyone want to.


----------



## Qolselanu

Armored Warfare and World of Warships.


----------



## MrWolfpac

Qolselanu said:


> Armored Warfare and World of Warships.


Is Armored Warfare pretty much just World of Tanks set in modern-day?


----------



## Qolselanu

MrWolfpac said:


> Is Armored Warfare pretty much just World of Tanks set in modern-day?


I'd liken it to going from Everquest to WoW. It ain't revolutionary, but it is refined. Also, AW is much easier to get into than WoT because in AW, the starting vehicles aren't plodding garbage. They actually have some speed and punch to them. The tiers seem "flatter" too. A tier 2 isn't necessarily useless in a tier 3 or even tier 4 match.


----------



## MrWolfpac

Qolselanu said:


> I'd liken it to going from Everquest to WoW. It ain't revolutionary, but it is refined. Also, AW is much easier to get into than WoT because in AW, the starting vehicles aren't plodding garbage. They actually have some speed and punch to them. The tiers seem "flatter" too. A tier 2 isn't necessarily useless in a tier 3 or even tier 4 match.


Awesome, I already have it downloading. That sums up how I felt going from WoT to War Thunder, just got tired of the WW2 theme for tanking.


----------



## Qolselanu

Cool, send a PM if you want my nickname for AW.


----------



## AffinityWing

Undertale


----------



## Etherealx

binding of isaac afterbirth


----------



## Nozz

Etherealx said:


> binding of isaac afterbirth


How do you like it so far? I play Rebirth on the PS4 right now.


----------



## Shawn81

I'm still stuck on the first one trying to beat those levels after Mom, who I've only beat maybe three times.


----------



## Etherealx

Nozz said:


> How do you like it so far? I play Rebirth on the PS4 right now.


omg like I seriously love this game and ive been hyped for months and it's literally everything I always wanted lmao. I play on pc with controller



Shawn81 said:


> I'm still stuck on the first one trying to beat those levels after Mom, who I've only beat maybe three times.


After Mom? Heart/hush/cathedral/chest? Just keep doing runs until youre guppy lol


----------



## Shawn81

Etherealx said:


> After Mom? Heart/hush/cathedral/chest? Just keep doing runs until youre guppy lol


I don't even know what any of that means.

I just played and died three times on the first level and gave up.


----------



## Etherealx

Shawn81 said:


> I don't even know what any of that means.
> 
> I just played and died three times on the first level and gave up.


Honestly I know how you feel, I was so bad at the game but its so ****ing addicting so that made me practise more until I basically completed the game lol.

Guppy transformation is when you get 3 guppy items from a chest, deal with devil: guppys paw, guppys head, hairball, 9 lives, tail and youll turn into a flying cat that spawns blue flies that do loads of damage (buy hivemind from shop so they'll do 2x dmg, it looks like a big blue fly)

May RNGesus bless you with holy mantle first item room<3
Oh!! Maybe try watching northernlion or cobaltstreak on youtube so you can learn stuff too


----------



## Shawn81

Etherealx said:


> Honestly I know how you feel, I was so bad at the game but its so ****ing addicting so that made me practise more until I basically completed the game lol.
> 
> Guppy transformation is when you get 3 guppy items from a chest, deal with devil: guppys paw, guppys head, hairball, 9 lives, tail and youll turn into a flying cat that spawns blue flies that do loads of damage (buy hivemind from shop so they'll do 2x dmg, it looks like a big blue fly)
> 
> May RNGesus bless you <3
> Oh!! Maybe try watching northernlion or cobaltstreak on youtube so you can learn stuff too


Yeah I never learned what the powerups do. Most of them seem to do more harm than good. My first game I got something that made my attack that green explosive that you lob instead of the tears. Yep. Blew my own a** up with that in about two seconds.

I used to be pretty good at games as a kid. :mum

It's a cool game though for sure. Love the artwork. The sense of humor. The atmosphere. The music. Very cool.


----------



## Etherealx

Shawn81 said:


> Yeah I never learned what the powerups do. Most of them seem to do more harm than good. My first game I got something that made my attack that green explosive that you lob instead of the tears. Yep. Blew my own a** up with that in about two seconds.
> 
> I used to be pretty good at games as a kid. :mum
> 
> It's a cool game though for sure. Love the artwork. The sense of humor. The atmosphere. The music. Very cool.


Lol ipecac is impossible in Co op. 
I always need to practise loads until I get decent at games and rebirth/afterbirth is one of my faves


----------



## Shawn81

Etherealx said:


> Lol ipecac is impossible in Co op.
> I always need to practise loads until I get decent at games and rebirth/afterbirth is one of my faves


They look really good. I just want to be able to beat this first one before I move on to the newer stuff. They feel like the kind of game you would have played on a Super Nintendo, but with more modern polish. I love that. I was raised by old Nintendo games.


----------



## LilSugar

Currently playing a little sandbox survival game called the Long Dark on Steam. I've set it on the easiest setting and just go in and do repetitive task stuff...weirdly enough I find it rather relaxing.


----------



## Wirt

batman arkham knight


I dont usually have this happen...but there are so many ****ing buttons and stuff i cant keep track of everything lol. I was stealthy as hell in arkham city, but my first attempt was a bumbling mess


----------



## Nozz

Etherealx said:


> omg like I seriously love this game and ive been hyped for months and it's literally everything I always wanted lmao. I play on pc with controller


That's great to hear. I saw that PS4 is expected to get it by the end of the year which is fine by me. Still have plenty to unlock on Rebirth until then.



Shawn81 said:


> Yeah I never learned what the powerups do. Most of them seem to do more harm than good. My first game I got something that made my attack that green explosive that you lob instead of the tears. Yep. Blew my own a** up with that in about two seconds.


Yeah, I had to do a bit of research when I first started playing to understand how the floor layouts, tinted rocks, shops, etc worked. There's definitely a learning curve involved, but I think it's worth it if you enjoy the gameplay.


----------



## Steve French

Playing through MGS3 on the harder difficulties has forced me to actually eat a lot of wild animals. I was thrusting my knife at a little squirrel in a tree when I realized something I had never noticed before. You can cut splints off of trees. The little things man. Like blasting the End early, like I just did. Goddamn tire came out of nowhere.


----------



## Shawn81

Nozz said:


> Yeah, I had to do a bit of research when I first started playing to understand how the floor layouts, tinted rocks, shops, etc worked. There's definitely a learning curve involved, but I think it's worth it if you enjoy the gameplay.


I have to learn which powerups are good and which to skip, for sure. One thing I also noticed while watching streams back when it was new is that people always seem to have two full rows of hearts by like level two or three somehow by finessing slot machines and such. I never seem to get that opportunity. I'm always trying to beat level four with two max hearts or something and it doesn't work too well.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm still on Dark Souls right now. I can't see myself playing other games for a while due to having to much of a good time in DS. That's one amazing game.

I haven't looked at too many spoilers for the game yet, and just recently discovered the ancient dragon in Ash Lake. What a pretty place. And Since i'm a ***** i beat the hydra from a distance with the dragon bow lol.


----------



## Shawn81

Okay, I finally got to, and beat Mom's Heart. My life has meaning again, and it's safe to move on to the next Isaac.


----------



## AffinityWing

Replaying Undertale.. for the Pacifist route. Then I'll probably play it again for Genocide and a few more times for anything I might've missed.


----------



## Glue

Black ops 3


----------



## Charmander

Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon.
Haven't played this in nearly a year and I have just one more trophy to get. It shall be mine...


----------



## Shawn81

Shawn81 said:


> Okay, I finally got to, and beat Mom's Heart. My life has meaning again, and it's safe to move on to the next Isaac.


Aaaaand after a few more tried for fun I beat the heart again and found out another level opens after it. Didn't beat it. The game isn't over like I thought. My life no longer has purpose until this is resolved.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I recently got TES IV: Oblivion to run on my lame-*** Celeron laptop. It runs fairly well too.. about 25-30 fps, going higher when there isn't much to render. It's definitely playable. I was in love with Skyrim in 2012, so I'm thinking that Oblivion should be at least good/great, considering Skyrim is one of the best games I've ever played.


----------



## Salamander

Playing some one piece pirate warrior 3 right now on pc


----------



## unemployment simulator

Mario kart 7, it's fun but I get the feeling once I've seen everything and won every championship I might get bored of it? I'm hoping its not going to be a game I put back on the shelf and rarely play.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Glue

Shin Megami Tensei 4. This is my 6th playthrough. Doing a solo run on Master difficulty


----------



## Steve French

Ten hours into Dragon Quest VIII. Had to use an emulator as I didn't bring along my PS2, but it is kind of more enjoyable this way, with moderately improved resolution and save states (call them cheating if you must). 

First picked it up years ago after the ole Final Fantasy XII demo disc insert. Didn't quite enjoy it then. I found it overly hard and slow paced. Now that I've picked up a bit of patience in my age, it is quite enjoyable. Just have to remember to do a bit of exploring and battling every now and then to not get weak and the challenge drops quite a bit.

I'd forgot to notice in my earlier distaste for the game just how impressive the art, world, music, and writing were, not to mention the quirky enemies, characters, and combat. It's drawn me in.


----------



## Estillum

The free asscreed I got with my new desktop unlocked recently... I'm really deliberating whether I should bother playing it.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

I'm playing Transistor, a game by the developers of Bastion that is basically in the same style with a cyberpunk twist. Pretty cool game with a nice atmosphere.


----------



## wmu'14

Replaying Donkey Kong Country 2.

This game is hard to get into. Probably for a couple reasons: It's hard, and there's also a LOT of secrets. Also most levels introduce something only to have it never appear again. This disrupts the flow. 

Don't get me wrong, the game is very creative and still fun.


----------



## Shawn81

Still trying to beat ??? with ??? in the original Binding of Isaac.


----------



## BlueMoon72

Tales of Xillia & Fallout 4


----------



## Glue

Black Ops 3 multiplayer. Excited for double xp weekend but sucks that I have to work!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StupidApostates

dragon age inquisition, child of light, and civ 5. respectably.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dirt Rally.

Just started this game but i love it already. Good old chill music without annoying commentators holding you by the hand and best of all, no ****ing dubstep! I'm happy they went the sim route this time instead of arcade like Dirt 3.

But man oh man do i suck at it. Slammed my car in the ditch on the first curve haha.
I would love to play this with a wheel...


----------



## Nozz

Bloodborne, Fallout 4, FTL.


----------



## Jermster91

War Thunder on the PS4


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

1) Starmade
2) Elite: Dangerous

Both PC games, of course.


----------



## Orbiter

Fallout New Vegas.
Found most locations and finished most quests (btw, anybody knows where I can find more ghoul troopers at camp searchlight? I got almost all irradiated dog tags and only like 3 or so are missing)
Finished most add-ons and the only one missing is, Dead Money.


----------



## Kml5111

I'm alternating between Star Wars Battlefront and Halo 5.


----------



## Fat Man

Fallout 3, Senran Kagura 2, Magic 2014, and my favorite game of all time, Mother 3


----------



## Shawn81

Devilian.


----------



## Velorrei

Pokémon Alpha Sapphire
Zero Escape: Virtue's Last Reward
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D


----------



## Carterrr95

I recently replayed witcher 2 and man is that game good. Probably one of my favorite games of all time


----------



## SilentStrike

Divinity Original Sin:Enhanced Edition
So far the only complain i have is that the game has keys for different doors being different items that take space in your inventory, apart from that detail, this game is pretty good so far.


----------



## Tabris

I recently started playing Battlefield 4 again. They've changed some things and added a lot so I'm enjoying it.

Also been playing MechWarrior Online. It's fun but there's too much grinding.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Just started playing Underrail. 

I kind of like it. If you enjoy old Fallout 1&2 you probably want to try this game. 

It's not as deep as Fallout though.


----------



## thet33g

I was playing fallout 4 but i've sold it because it's boring i can't believe people think it's good, it's just feels rushed and boring absolutely no story in it and the characters i couldn't give a crap about


----------



## TuxedoChief

Castle Crashers. It's taken me far too long to discover this.


----------



## Yousunkmybattleship

Crusader Kings 2 i'm a huge history nerd and i just love that game, although i've been playing the Game of Thrones and Elder Scrolls mod for it alot recently and yeah if it was my day job than i could say that i've been very productive with my time so far lol


----------



## Blue2015

I'm currently playing Assassins Creed Syndicate; pretty good so far.


----------



## Fat Man

Kingdom Hearts, these clunky controls and the gummy missions are very frustrating. I'm considering trading this game away and picking up the mangas instead.


----------



## Cheesecake

Borderlands 1. Replaying it. Trying out Lilith.


----------



## Etherealx

Undertale.


----------



## nordision

Skyrim.


----------



## BeamMeUp

Still getting through The Witcher 3, Just Cause 3 and about to start Mad Max. I still have plenty of other games on my pile of shame (Haven't started of finished)


----------



## vela

Fallout 4


----------



## TenYears

~Skryim
~GTA IV
~Just started The Last of Us. I'm only about 30 minutes in, but I've gotta say so far, I'm blown away. Pretty awesome how the game just sucks you in.


----------



## Shawn81

Binding of Isaac: Rebirth


----------



## Mur

Dragon Quest IX: Sentinels of the Starry Skies


----------



## VirtualAntics

I bought Star Wars Battlefront off the PS store last night. The install process was unique (killing Rebels as Darth Vadar until it reached 100%) but I was so glad when it was over. Although the multiplayer modes are fun.


----------



## AddictedToTheInternet

AC Syndicate, Just Cause 3, WWE 2K16, Rise Of The Tomb Raider and Mass Effect 2. I'm playing quite a lot..


----------



## feels

My boyfriend bought me Grim Fandango, Undertale, and Just Cause 3. Playing Undertale currently. It's so great. The sense of humor it has is just so much fun. Anything that seems heavily inspired by Earthbound is good with me. I thought not fighting at all might be lame but it's not and it's actually more challenging in some ways.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing some old arcade games.

Crossed Sword. I've played this one a lot at the arcades as a kid.






Armored Warriors. It's probably one of the best Capcom Beat em ups you can play.






Crime Fighters 2. Almost as good as double dragon due to the many ways you can beat your opponents senseless. Now if only i had friends to play this with.


----------



## AddictedToTheInternet

Would you guys say Dark Souls 2 is worth it? I'm buying a bunch of games with my Christmas money and I was wondering if it's good. I never played Dark Souls 1.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

AddictedToTheInternet said:


> Would you guys say Dark Souls 2 is worth it? I'm buying a bunch of games with my Christmas money and I was wondering if it's good. I never played Dark Souls 1.


Do yourself a favor and buy Dark Souls 1, and Dark Souls 2: Scholar of the First Sin.

You will only regret buying them it if you hate hard games with incredible lore and memorable characters.


----------



## LoneWolf14

Boarder Lands 1 and 2 remastered for ps4, along with Runescape Old School


----------



## JayDivision

Fallout 4 , black ops 3 and rainbow siege six 

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## likeaspacemonkey

Borderlands 2. Ultimate Badass Varkids are a *****. What the hell is a Goliath? Is Zero really a sociopath, or is he overcompensating in hiding his excessively emotional nature? Is he Predator's cousin? Is he a robot? Is he a he? And more importantly, did he enjoy that?


----------



## Denzoy

Addicted to Destiny at the moment lol


----------



## Elixer

I know I'm a little late, but I'm playing Dragonball Xenoverse at the moment. Did NOT expect it to be this hard.


----------



## Artnot

Transformice


----------



## Charmander

Assassins Creed Rogue. Nearly finished with the trophies.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Callsign said:


> Oblivion. I think next time I play Skyrim I'll know what I want to fix better now. In some ways what I tend to end up with is something that meets between the two.


Oblivion is pretty sweet with the right mods. It's especially awesome with difficulty mods like Martigen monster mod and Oscuro's Oblivion Overhaul. It's nice when you have to think a little about risk vs reward before entering dungeons instead of facerolling everything in easy vanilla mode.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Callsign said:


> The dungeons do seem pretty cookie cutter by themselves. I've been looking a bit for martigen monster mod but the links to the resource files keep coming up dead :c I want to collect all the parts for the complete FCOM thingo. Would mmm and ooo be the best to use before that, for the best variation and challenge? I'm just using creature diversity and a bandit randomizer along with a simple 3x spawn increaser right now.


I used this steb-by-step video to install fcom super pack on my last playthrough.






But yeah, just ooo and monster mod will give you a much better experience.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

@Callsign

Glad i could help. Good luck with it and i hope it works for you. Bethesda games and mods have quite an unstable relationship. But it's wonderful when it works lol


----------



## knightofdespair

They have Witcher 3 on sale on steam, played it about an hour last night.. Gorgeous graphics..


----------



## knightofdespair

Callsign said:


> That fur rendering :0


The real image is like 4x that big with a lot more detail in it.. Don't know if it captured any from my attempts last night since I started playing it at like midnight, but its way awesome from everything I've seen so far. Blows the graphics on Skyrim out of the water...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Callsign said:


> Oh yer sometimes it feels like being an accountant more than actually playing heh. It wasn't made for my amount of dlcs but I managed to get that elusive mmm data file out of it so that was a win.


At least you got something out of it lol.

I had to re install the games many times due to mods screwing things up. At one point in a Skyrim playthrough i had three dragons over Whiterun. All three were alive and roaring but none of them moved or attacked anyone lol. Just in a stand still in flight position. That was pretty funny.

Each time i went there the battle music played and i couldn't talk to npc due to dragon panic mode haha.

I swear i had more fun due to mod glitches than i had playing a stable game lol.


----------



## SilkyJay

downloaded shadow warrior from the psn store while it was on sale. hadn't heard of it until I looked into it a tad. Not sure why I downloaded it, but i did. Surprisingly funny and pretty decent. Want to try out until dawn, or give alien isolation a try too. In the mood for something scary. Need a good survival horror game...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

SilkyJay10 said:


> downloaded shadow warrior from the psn store while it was on sale. hadn't heard of it until I looked into it a tad. Not sure why I downloaded it, but i did. Surprisingly funny and pretty decent. Want to try out until dawn, or give alien isolation a try too. In the mood for something scary. Need a good survival horror game...


I love Shadow Warrior. They're working on No2 now. It looks sweet and more open world like this time. Can't wait to play it and laugh at all the wang jokes lol. Corny but funny anyway.

And Alien Isolation is awesome too. A true alien game after the Colonial Marines super flop.


----------



## Dude In The Rain

Battlefront 3 and Destiny The Taken King on the PS4. 

Now that I think about it, this will probably be an applicable answer for the foreseeable future. 

Until the new Doom comes out this Spring. That might only be a romp through the singleplayer unless the multiplayer is much improved upon compared to the last Doom and Quake titles.


----------



## SilkyJay

Scrub-Zero said:


> I love Shadow Warrior. They're working on No2 now. It looks sweet and more open world like this time. Can't wait to play it and laugh at all the wang jokes lol. Corny but funny anyway.
> 
> And Alien Isolation is awesome too. A true alien game after the Colonial Marines super flop.


ohh god the wang jokes are pretty hilarious. The fortune cookies as well.. :laugh: I'm just at chapter 6 and I've honestly really liked it more than I let on above. The dialogue caught me off guard with how funny it really is, albiet corny like you state. wasn't expecting that with this game, but they've done it properly with doing it so far. and I had no clue they're making a number two... I'm interested.

and yeah I've been hesitant after colonial marines, that game was atrocious. It was like the released version was worse than some of the gameplay that I saw before it came out. which i found odd. that the game got worse. they compared hallways and certain scenes and it was pretty noticeable the differences in pre release and what was released. I've said too much. But yes i'll have to check out alien isolation.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Callsign said:


> XD I'm picturing a sort of dragon Cerberus almost or were they in different positions?


haha that would have been something. I always forget to screenshot these weird things lol.

But two of the dragons were almost on top of eachother facing almost the same way and the other was stuck in dive pose right on top of the first smith shop.

I think it happened when i removed deadly dragons and reloaded a save. It somehow froze the AI.



SilkyJay10 said:


> ohh god the wang jokes are pretty hilarious. The fortune cookies as well.. :laugh: I'm just at chapter 6 and I've honestly really liked it more than I let on above. The dialogue caught me off guard with how funny it really is, albiet corny like you state. wasn't expecting that with this game, but they've done it properly with doing it so far. and I had no clue they're making a number two... I'm interested.


The Dialogue really is great. I'm on chapter 8 myself. I almost exclusively use the Katana. It's too good not to use.

Yeah SW 2 should be fun to play definitely. They added a parkour thing kind of like Dying Light and it will be co-op too.


----------



## knightofdespair

Callsign said:


> I heard the alchemy was nice as well it looks worth getting.


Played it a little more.. Its definitely a top notch game but all the witcher games have had kind of awkward controls and this one is the same. It isn't really game breaking but especially the parts where you have to do something fast on a horse it gets annoying. Graphics are phenomenal, the voice acting and everything else is very polished.. It has easy mod to add console commands like skyrim has.


----------



## Srylance

AddictedToTheInternet said:


> Would you guys say Dark Souls 2 is worth it? I'm buying a bunch of games with my Christmas money and I was wondering if it's good. I never played Dark Souls 1.


Yes, it definitely is. But have patience, the game has quite an unusual style to it. It's unforgiving, sometimes requires unorthodox and harsh methods to get things done. But it's doable. Perhaps if you are willing, buy Demon souls first, and play them in order. There are a lot of familiar fights in Dark souls 2 from demon and dark souls 1. you'll find yourself much more skilled in dark souls 2 after experience from the first 2 games.  But overall it's a yes, it's an experience you should not miss out on.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Crash bandicoot, just because really.


----------



## SilkyJay

Scrub-Zero said:


> The Dialogue really is great. I'm on chapter 8 myself. I almost exclusively use the Katana. It's too good not to use.
> 
> Yeah SW 2 should be fun to play definitely. They added a parkour thing kind of like Dying Light and it will be co-op too.


yeah i find myself using the sword a lot too. Actually bout to fire the sucker up right now and make some coffee. 

never did play dying light, but I already like the movement and feel with this game so added parkour and some co op sounds pretty sweet.


----------



## AddictedToTheInternet

Srylance said:


> Yes, it definitely is. But have patience, the game has quite an unusual style to it. It's unforgiving, sometimes requires unorthodox and harsh methods to get things done. But it's doable. Perhaps if you are willing, buy Demon souls first, and play them in order. There are a lot of familiar fights in Dark souls 2 from demon and dark souls 1. you'll find yourself much more skilled in dark souls 2 after experience from the first 2 games.  But overall it's a yes, it's an experience you should not miss out on.


I think I may get it, it's going for about £12 on Steam but I need to make my decision soon because the sale's almost over!


----------



## Valley

Gears of war ultimate edtion 
Pokemon omega ruby 
The last of us


----------



## Kiba

Callsign said:


> Oh yer sometimes it feels like being an accountant more than actually playing heh. It wasn't made for my amount of dlcs but I managed to get that elusive mmm data file out of it so that was a win.
> 
> That fur rendering :0


If you have tesselation settings maxed out the hair is ****ing ridiculous.


----------



## Xenos

Picked up Metal Gear Solid 5 in a holiday sale, now 10% in. I have very little experience with this series; I played the original Metal Gear Solid on PS1 and didn't see what the fuss was about. I seem to remember that the stealth gameplay, the reason I bought it, took a backseat to goofy story and long cutscenes. I finished it but I never went back to the series.

This one I like better so far, mainly because the focus seems to be much more on actual gameplay. There's a lot more freedom to attack the different situations, and the stealth mechanics are pretty well implemented. They're less forgiving than something like Far Cry (the last stealth-heavy game I played) but overall it works pretty well. I like the economy and how everything you collect/capture contributes to your base.

One thing I'm not really feeling yet is the game environment. The graphics are beautiful but the Afghanistan desert just isn't all that interesting or varied a location. This might change as I get deeper into the game though.


----------



## knightofdespair

Had to share this haha


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/witcher/comments/371to3


----------



## Disheveled and Lost

wmu'14 said:


> Replaying Donkey Kong Country 2.
> 
> This game is hard to get into. Probably for a couple reasons: It's hard, and there's also a LOT of secrets. Also most levels introduce something only to have it never appear again. This disrupts the flow.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the game is very creative and still fun.


I could never beat the SNES Donkey Kong Games but I beat DKC 1-3 100% with all secrets on Game Boy Advance, where you could save after every level. The SNES games you had to beat 3-4 levels before saving.

DKC 1,2 and 3 are all great games but the first game just beats all of them I think


----------



## Disheveled and Lost

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> Mario kart 7, it's fun but I get the feeling once I've seen everything and won every championship I might get bored of it? I'm hoping its not going to be a game I put back on the shelf and rarely play.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have read not so good things about Mario Kart 7. I recommend Mario Kart DS which is by FAR the best Mario Kart game ever. I beat it in one sitting, every Championship playing 16 hours straight without breaks.

Anyway you can play Mario Kart DS on 3DS from what I can tell, I recommend you get it ASAP


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm currently playing Bioshock 1, TES IV Oblivion, and Dishonored. I'm not too far in Bioshock. I'm up to the part where you have to take these photos of certain people and attach them to this random *******'s 'masterpiece', lol. The characters in this game are weeeeird.

I believe I'm up to about level 17 or so in Oblivion. I just finished getting all of the Mage's Guild recommendations. As such, I've gone to the Arcane university and spent quite a chunk on gold on some seriously badass spells, some of which I cannot use as of yet as I am not a high enough level.

I'm up to the last mission in Dishonored. This playthrough has not gone particularly well for me. I didn't kill some of the major targets, yet I'm still on high chaos. Huh. I guess I suck at the game, lol. I plan to start a fresh playthrough straight after finishing though. This time I'll aim for low chaos. I've also got the DLC to get through, so I'm actually quite busy, I guess.


----------



## yeongil

Minecraft :blush

I'm just not good with FPS games and the like. I think the last game where I actually won, on medium level, without cheating, was the original Quake while I was in 8th grade. :O


----------



## AddictedToTheInternet

I'm now playing Far Cry 3 and Dark Souls 2. Far Cry 3 is one of my favourite games ever but I suck at Dark Souls 2 so far. Waiting for Metal Gear Rising to download which I'm really looking forward to playing.


----------



## Jesuszilla

Sunset Overdrive, should beat the main story by the end of the weekend at the rate I've been playing this game. Which has basically been nonstop. The last 3 days have been a routine of play game, eat, sleep...thats about it. I may take a break for a little while after too many hours of playing. Man I miss this.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Cheesecake said:


> Borderlands 1. Replaying it. Trying out Lilith.


Same here, twice! Replaying Borderlands as Lilith 
I usually pick Mordecai though but why not try someone different for a change? And since i hate the beef cake and ex-soldier i really only had one choice.

I'm not too far yet. Just beat nine toes. I had to fiddle with the game a while to get a proper 90 FOV. The base 70 gave me headaches.



ShatteredGlass said:


> I'm up to the last mission in Dishonored. This playthrough has not gone particularly well for me. I didn't kill some of the major targets, yet I'm still on high chaos. Huh. I guess I suck at the game, lol. I plan to start a fresh playthrough straight after finishing though. This time I'll aim for low chaos. I've also got the DLC to get through, so I'm actually quite busy, I guess.


When you take down someone you have to hide the bodies well and make sure they are out of reach from the rats. They end up eating them and raise your chaos. Sometimes they fall off from high places too for some reason and that will screw up your score.

And you're probably going to love the DLCs. I found the story and protagonist much better than the one in the main game.



Below Average Drone said:


> I could never beat the SNES Donkey Kong Games but I beat DKC 1-3 100% with all secrets on Game Boy Advance, where you could save after every level. The SNES games you had to beat 3-4 levels before saving.
> 
> DKC 1,2 and 3 are all great games but the first game just beats all of them I think


These games were hard. I beat DK1 because it was just amazing when it came out. But I never really got into any of the other games after that.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Scrub-Zero said:


> When you take down someone you have to hide the bodies well and make sure they are out of reach from the rats. They end up eating them and raise your chaos. Sometimes they fall off from high places too for some reason and that will screw up your score.
> 
> And you're probably going to love the DLCs. I found the story and protagonist much better than the one in the main game.


Yeah that makes sense. Quite a few times I ended up in a pinch which resulting in me having to kill a detrimentally high number of guards and hiding their bodies in a dark corner or something. I'd throw them in the water though if that was possible.

Weepers were also problematic at times. If you're surrounded by them it's difficult to blink away without killing at least one of them that is directly blocking your path.

In my next playthrough I'll be sure to upgrade the blink and agility powers. That power that turns unaware guards that you kill into ash will surely be quite useful as well, as well as the strong arms bone charm.


----------



## Nozz

Just started playing Dark Souls 2 tonight. My timing is really off so far, it's a bit of a weird transition from Dark Souls 1 to Bloodborne and now back to this.


----------



## Disheveled and Lost

> These games were hard. I beat DK1 because it was just amazing when it came out. But I never really got into any of the other games after that.


I think the gameplay was kinda average in DKC games, but the great thing was getting all the secrets and bonus levels. Without those, it is just a jumping game with barrels. A lot of what sold the game was also at the time DKC had incredible graphics and backgrounds, which were not yet seen before in those years.

DKC 2 and 3 were not earth-shattering, but definitely worth playing. Not as good as DKC1 but decent games


----------



## Scrub-Zero

ShatteredGlass said:


> Yeah that makes sense. Quite a few times I ended up in a pinch which resulting in me having to kill a detrimentally high number of guards and hiding their bodies in a dark corner or something. I'd throw them in the water though if that was possible.
> 
> Weepers were also problematic at times. If you're surrounded by them it's difficult to blink away without killing at least one of them that is directly blocking your path.
> 
> In my next playthrough I'll be sure to upgrade the blink and agility powers. That power that turns unaware guards that you kill into ash will surely be quite useful as well, as well as the strong arms bone charm.


I upgraded blink right away in my playthough since i was going for a full no kill-no detection. It was a pain in the *** to do it perfect. In some stages i know i didn't kill anyone but i ended up killing them without even knowing probably because i left the corpses in a bad place. Either they fell off in water and drowned or they were eaten by rats lol

I still haven't played the game as a killer even if i saw all the cool ways you could do it on youtube. I prefer just going stealth.



Nozz said:


> Just started playing Dark Souls 2 tonight. My timing is really off so far, it's a bit of a weird transition from Dark Souls 1 to Bloodborne and now back to this.


Yeah Dark Souls 2's combat is a bit weird. The enemies are relentless with infinite stamina and you're basically a fat guy out of shape lol. Everything is different and parrying has been destroyed. It's still possible with a ton of practice i guess.

The combat is not fun like it was in Dark Souls.


----------



## Nozz

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yeah Dark Souls 2's combat is a bit weird. The enemies are relentless with infinite stamina and you're basically a fat guy out of shape lol. Everything is different and parrying has been destroyed. It's still possible with a ton of practice i guess.
> 
> The combat is not fun like it was in Dark Souls.


Parry timing does seem a bit weird so far. It feels inconsistent, but I'm not a terribly good Souls player, and I did just start so I didn't want to jump to any conclusions. Most of the weirdness I've felt though are self-inflicted, and I'm sure I'll adjust once I get used to the differences in stamina and health recovery relative to Bloodborne.


----------



## Aribeth

Ds2 is very easy compared to ds1. Stamina regenerates very fast, you no longer need to farm souls for hours for the mandatory 40 points in endurance plus 40-50 of your main stat etc. Bosses give millions of souls instead of 50-100k. By the time I beat the final boss, I had like 2 billion souls that I didn't know what to do with because all my stats have reached the soft (or hard) cap already (which isn't 40 anymore, it's less) and I had no idea what to upgrade. Now I don't know if they changed some of this stuff since release cause I only played it when it came out.


----------



## MonkeyBrain

Nothing at the moment, I'm a gamer with no games to play. :'(


----------



## Shawn81

Still Isaac: Rebirth.


----------



## Jesuszilla

Just beat Sunset Overdrive, now I'm about to start Tomb Raider the reboot from last year. This game looks amazing, wow how gorgeous.


----------



## eukz

Brutal Doom.


----------



## Shiftylookingyoute

Fallout 4 :grinning: my last bit of playing was going on another generic drop for the railroad ,it ended with me unwillingly dropping into a deathclaw feeding pit and using chems a missle launcher and a plasma pistol too drop it, i luv quests like that.


----------



## Charmander

Fifa 16... ha. Waiting for Dying Light to arrive so I can play that.


----------



## Shiftylookingyoute

Charmander said:


> Fifa 16... ha. Waiting for Dying Light to arrive so I can play that.


But its already arrived :hushed:


----------



## Charmeleon

Dragon age inquisition and picking up where I left off. I have no idea what I'm fu*king doing


----------



## LilyCookie

Right now all I play is league.


----------



## Steve French

Got the ole Uncharted PS4 bundle for Christmas. Started in on the first one.

Pretty decent, but something is a bit iffy. I suppose it feels like I am just wandering around and hitting prompted buttons. Well, basically, it's an average game, but a good interactive movie.


----------



## Xenos

Steve French said:


> Got the ole Uncharted PS4 bundle for Christmas. Started in on the first one.
> 
> Pretty decent, but something is a bit iffy. I suppose it feels like I am just wandering around and hitting prompted buttons. Well, basically, it's an average game, but a good interactive movie.


I like the Uncharted games but this has always been the key drawback of the series for me: the climbing sections are pretty much totally scripted. The gunplay is fun and the cinematic presentation is top tier, but the climbing is all flash with very little gameplay substance. The Tomb Raider reboot is actually a lot better in this regard; the climbing/platforming feels much more open ended and exploratory. It'll be interesting to see if Naughty Dog follows any of their example for Uncharted 4.

Having said that, it's a good series, and the first one, while not bad, is probably the worst of the three from today's perspective; 2 and 3 are a lot better.


----------



## Yer Blues

PS4: NHL 16
PC: Galactic Civilizations 3


----------



## Jesuszilla

I've been playing and obsessed with Tomb Raider so far I'm probably half way through the first one I'd assume. Just so much fun


----------



## Charmeleon

Fallout 1, I have no idea what I'm doing lol


----------



## Kiba

Jesuszilla said:


> I've been playing and obsessed with Tomb Raider so far I'm probably half way through the first one I'd assume. Just so much fun


The reboot?


----------



## Jesuszilla

Kiba said:


> The reboot?


Yeah the reboot. I bought that and Rise of the Tomb Raider to play back to back.


----------



## Kiba

Jesuszilla said:


> Yeah the reboot. I bought that and Rise of the Tomb Raider to play back to back.


fcuk, i almost bought at XB1 just so i could play the Rise of the Tomb Raider since it was originally supposed to be an exclusive. I thought the reboot was ****ing awsome.


----------



## unemployment simulator

dodonpachi

would take a screen shot, looks glorious with all the chaos and bullets flying but epsxe is a pain in the neck to configure. heres a video of someone playing it much better than me


----------



## bbrownleather

Bloodborne.


----------



## kaminagi

Valkyria Chronicles 2


----------



## silentstruggle

Undertale

l4d2


----------



## Ckg2011

Fifa 16 on PS4.


----------



## Nozz

A bit of Diablo 3 lately. New patch is downloading right now, so I'm sure I'll do the thing where I play it heavily for a few days/weeks and then drift away from it again until a new patch hits.


----------



## SilentStrike

For some reason, i really got into the mood to play gamebooks(choose your own adventure books) despite never having tried them before and it has been suprisingly fun, i already beat Trial of the clone which was alot of fun even though i usually got screwed in fights, particularly if i was an engineer, even more because i had chosen to be skinny(if you pick engineer, you should pick to be fat, you have less charisma but there is only one point where you really need to use your charisma has an engineer and being fat gives bonus to fighting which you will really need), because the writing was really funny, and now i am playing the Sorcery series, it is alot more serious and less funny than the clone game but it is amazing, it has alot more variety than i was expecting, and i am having alot more fun, it helps that the fighting is a lot more forgiving than Trial of the clone and i love using spells, i mean, from what i understand, most gamebooks try to screw you over and rarely give you and allow you to use anything useful(Trial of the clone was like that but again the writing made up for it), not Sorcery, any spell or item you get is incredibly powerful and useful and you always have an oppurtunity to use them, it is amazing how many battles can be over before they begin either by killing your enemies at a distance or by creating a situation that makes the fight simply not happen, if anyone wants to play an game where magic is really really useful they should try the Sorcery games(tip of advice, apart from an fake jewel in the first village in the first game, pick up every item you can get, like i said, this is a gamebook series that is really generous in giving you items that are actually useful, even a thing as mundane and stupid as a green wig can help you alot, but as far as i know there is no item necessary to win that you can miss)


----------



## nordision

Oblivion


----------



## Cheesecake

Scrub-Zero said:


> Same here, twice! Replaying Borderlands as Lilith
> I usually pick Mordecai though but why not try someone different for a change? And since i hate the beef cake and ex-soldier i really only had one choice.
> 
> I'm not too far yet. Just beat nine toes. I had to fiddle with the game a while to get a proper 90 FOV. The base 70 gave me headaches.


Mordecai is who I played as on my first playthrough. Lilith has been fun to play as. The game seems to move quicker with her.

I am also playing Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic. Play as a dark side character.


----------



## Fat Man

LittleBigPlanet Vita
Persona 3 Portable

I've spent more time playing Persona 3 than LBP.


----------



## TheGarlicRouter

Just killed Overseer Jacoren in Fallout 1.


----------



## TheGarlicRouter

mentoes said:


> Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic II: The Sith Lords with TSL Restored Content Mod, the way it was meant to be played.
> 
> Edit: FFS why do I always start a new page?


Oh my god I love the kotor games!!


----------



## TheGarlicRouter

mentoes said:


> I'm ashamed to admit this is my first playthrough of a KOTOR game. I'm having a blast so far. I haven't played a game where my choices mattered this much since Undertale.


So you haven't played the first one yet?! If so you need to play through it, that was my favourite one.


----------



## Cyclonic

Killing Floor 2
Heroes of the Storm

Going to binge on Diablo 3 again when the new season comes out Friday

I have Fallout 4, but I'm struggling to get into it, which is weird because I loved Fallout 3. Maybe I've just changed.


----------



## Repix

Cyclonic said:


> Killing Floor 2
> Heroes of the Storm
> 
> Going to binge on Diablo 3 again when the new season comes out Friday
> 
> I have Fallout 4, but I'm struggling to get into it, which is weird because I loved Fallout 3. Maybe I've just changed.


I loved Fallout:NW 1,2 and 3..

But Fallout 4 has been completely ruined by the voiced protagonist for me, and the limited dialogue, the extremely accurate guns and limited amount of progression options (perks) ruined it completely for me, so yea.

What I'm playing? hmm just played a bit of Bioshock 2, currently on my 13th replay, haha.


----------



## TheGarlicRouter

Repix said:


> But Fallout 4 has been completely ruined


I loved all of the previous fallout games, but I can't seem to get into Fallout 4 like I did with the previous games. =/


----------



## Repix

TheGarlicRouter said:


> I loved all of the previous fallout games, but I can't seem to get into Fallout 4 like I did with the previous games. =/


It definitely did not live up to expectations, sadly. :l


----------



## TheGarlicRouter

mentoes said:


> It's on my to-do list. I heard it's not as dark and comprehensive as TSL but the story is more compelling. Hopefully I enjoy it as much as I did its successor.


You'll have to tell me which one you enjoyed more once you've thoroughly played both.


----------



## mattmc

Kingdom Hearts 1.5 Final Mix

_"You do not yet know what lies beyond the door."_


----------



## TheGarlicRouter

mentoes said:


> Sure thing . I could talk about this stuff for hours.


As could I, I really love games, they've pretty much what have kept me preoccupied my entire life, they always help with my SA.


----------



## Todd124

Replaying Pokemon X through out of boredom. And trying to find Minish Cap somewhere...


----------



## MrWolfpac

I'm currently giving Rocket League a go finally. If anyone wants to play with me my steam is MrWolfpac also.


----------



## Shawn81

Still Isaac: Rebirth/Afterbirth. I need something to play in between trying to eventually 100% it. But I don't really like jumping back and forth between games too much. It's also hard to me to get into new/unfamiliar games in recent years. I get attached to games, kind of like when binge watching a TV show, and when it finally ends, I have a hard time starting a new one.

I don't like fps games, but that Wolfenstein redux looked awesome and had a great sense of humor and atmosphere.
The Witcher 3 obviously looked good. It's been a while since I player a really polished RPG. They were always my favorites.
Fallout? No idea. Never played one. But it looks very deep.
The RNG horror stories of Darkest Dungeon have turned me off of it. I'd rage too hard.
I should probably play Devilian at some point, but, multiplayer anxiety anyway.

I'm not sure what else. I need to just get over it and pick something. Almost time to fire up Warcraft again for a new expansion. For a few weeks. Then get bored and not go back.


----------



## Aribeth

Repix said:


> But Fallout 4 has been completely ruined by the voiced protagonist for me, and the limited dialogue,


Ruined? I think it was a great addition. I was now playing a real person instead of a generic invincible robot. The dialogues were really oversimplified though, I gotta give you that. But it worked fine for my roleplaying.

Besides, dialogues were always crappy in Bethesda games. 80% of your lines was asking for info, 20% was yes/no/goodbye. But yeah it's the weakest Fallout so far.


----------



## knightofdespair

Star Ocean: Til the End of Time.. But the lack of fast travel is pissing me off.


----------



## C18

I would say DOTA.


----------



## KaoJ

Nhl16, bf4.


----------



## someone123

TheGarlicRouter said:


> Oh my god I love the kotor games!!


I'm just replaying the sith lords myself.

Other then that, also Jade Empire and Vampire The Masquerade Bloodlines.


----------



## Jesuszilla

Just started Dragon Age Inquisition. So far loving it


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Just started Thief: the dark mod. A well done Doom 3 mod set in the thief universe.

It's free + standalone now if anyone is interested. No need for a copy of Doom 3. Very worth it for classic Thief fans. It's mission based, but there are many to try out with their own stories.


----------



## Steve French

Getting the urge to go through Deus Ex again. Happens about once a year or so. One of the best of all time, for me at least. Fifteen years old now, and holds up incredibly well. Of course, the graphics were kind of **** even at the time and look terrible now, but on a gameplay, story, atmosphere, sound, variety, and pretty well everything else level, was so ahead of its time. I like how nearly every situation gives you multiple options of advancing, be it sneaking through a vent, hacking into a terminal, negotiating, or just blasting through.

And while on the topic, the much maligned sequel was actually not that bad, once you get past the terrible ammo system. A poor continuation, but a good game in itself.


----------



## SneekySnee

I'm playing Black Ops 3. I'm also replaying Ninja Gaidan 2 and i'm still completing some of the side quests on South Park: The Stick of Truth


----------



## Shawn81

Downloaded Blade & Soul last night. Will probably give it a try tonight after work.


----------



## SusanStorm

Fallout 4. Really liking it so,but that dog seems to be in the way all the time lol.

I also started Elder scrolls online,but I don't know if I like it. Didn't draw me in like other games that I've loved.


----------



## bbrownleather

Zork.
a little history lesson 0_o


----------



## uziq

forever heroes of the storm


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Aribeth said:


> I was now playing a real person instead of a generic invincible robot. The dialogues were really oversimplified though, I gotta give you that. But it worked fine for my roleplaying.
> 
> Besides, dialogues were always crappy in Bethesda games. 80% of your lines was asking for info, 20% was yes/no/goodbye. But yeah it's the weakest Fallout so far.


Try Thief 3 deadly shadows . The protagonist voice acting was perfect in that game .


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Jesuszilla said:


> Just started Dragon Age Inquisition. So far loving it


Witcher 3 > Dragon Age Inquisition by a long shot.

Dragon age 1 over Dragon age Inqusition as well.

Witcher 3 = Dragon Age 1


----------



## Jesuszilla

Demon Soul said:


> Witcher 3 > Dragon Age Inquisition by a long shot.
> 
> Dragon age 1 over Dragon age Inqusition as well.
> 
> Witcher 3 = Dragon Age 1


I haven't bought Witcher 3 yet, but Dragon Age Origins was a classic game. I like the combat gameplay in this game better than Origins


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Jesuszilla said:


> I haven't bought Witcher 3 yet, but Dragon Age Origins was a classic game. I like the combat gameplay in this game better than Origins


Yea, but the story and questing is so bad in Inquisition. It's like an MMO + Assassins creed. Find hidden items, and quests are all about killing chickens, basically. I suggest you do as few side-quests as possible because they are boring to be sure you aren't getting burned out


----------



## Jesuszilla

Demon Soul said:


> Yea, but the story and questing is so bad in Inquisition. It's like an MMO + Assassins creed. Find hidden items, and quests are all about killing chickens, basically.


I like the story, so far I agree with the side quests. I'm digging the main story.

The only thing holding me back with Witcher 3 is that I never played (or heard of) the 2 prequels. And that I heard the game is extremely long. Dragon Age is a long game and I barely have time to sink in hours like I want with full time work and school. So it's going to be a while before I can jump into the Witcher. I rarely jump into games without playing the first installment if possible. But Witcher may be an exception


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Jesuszilla said:


> I like the story, so far I agree with the side quests. I'm digging the main story.
> 
> The only thing holding me back with Witcher 3 is that I never played (or heard of) the 2 prequels. And that I heard the game is extremely long. Dragon Age is a long game and I barely have time to sink in hours like I want with full time work and school. So it's going to be a while before I can jump into the Witcher. I rarely jump into games without playing the first installment if possible. But Witcher may be an exception


It took me 118 hours to complete The witcher 3 I think, and roughly the same for Dragon Age Inqisuition. They were both around 100-130 hours.

I tried to do all the quests I could in both games. In the end I was just so fed up of Dragon Age Inqisuition but I could definetly complete the Witcher 3 again 

You definetly don't need to play the Witcher 2 to enjoy the Witcher 3. It's made in a way to help new people into the franchise. I started with the witcher 3 and I went backwards, and then to the books.


----------



## Aribeth

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Try Thief 3 deadly shadows . The protagonist voice acting was perfect in that game .


I played it for a bit after playing Thief 1 & 2 (amazing games) but didn't like it at all


----------



## Fat Man

Eggshell said:


> We'll have to discuss what you think of 3 compared to 4.  I liked 4 more but 3 is really good. 3 is a lot darker, I'm not going to spoil anything but I hope you don't know the ending.


So far P3 is really good. From what I've experienced(I've played up to early July), I like how dark the story is, it makes me feel uneasy.. in a good way. The only thing I know about the end is that Burn my Dread is going to play during the last battle, haha. Going into P3, I was afraid I wouldn't enjoy it as much as I did P4. Fortunately, playing this game has been a blast... until Hama 1 hit killed me -_-


----------



## Tokztero

King Of Fighters 2002 Unlimited Fight. Sold my video card so I only play older PC games.


----------



## Steve French

Been playing Left4Dead 2 extensively lately. Not the best game, but to go on some co-op with my bros back home, it was a good choice. Just about played it out though. We're figuring on Freedom Force vs. The Third Reich next.

I see that Rogue Galaxy is now on the PS4 store. I have to buy that one. Played it a bit on the emulator. Pretty fantastic RPG that was sadly looked over.


----------



## Charmander

Everybody's Gone to the Rapture


----------



## SilentStrike

Darkest Dungeon
...It started really hard, but after a few hours it becomes a lot easier than most people say, i just defeated my first boss(The Swine King) and it was not even that hard due to the fact that i was just hitting with blight and bleed attacks that are really effective on him...although i hear the actual hard bosses are the Hag and the final boss, but so far, after the first hours, the only two things that really gave me trouble were in the Coven area, basically an suprise boss(you have to touch an item and not put an torch in it like it tells you to summon an boss) and a zombie enemy that i did not know could self explode dealing a TON of damage to your team if you do not kill him fast enough, even then, i was able to escape both battles without anyone dying.
So far, the game really is as hard as people say for the first hours, but after you understand the game it is nowhere as hard as people love to complain about(really the hardest part is getting gold, which is very useful and can dissapear fast)...also i just really love the art style of this game.


----------



## Repix

Currently playing Daggerfall! (about 7 hours in) (just took a quick break)


----------



## Jesuszilla

Xbox live gave away Witcher 2 so I downloaded that and I'm going to buy Witcher 3 most likely tomorrow. Games look good and I've heard nothing but great things about Witcher 3


----------



## monotonous

hot white guys IV


----------



## smeeble

pocket mortys


----------



## Charmander

Life is Strange


----------



## Jesuszilla

I may have went a bit overboard with the games SAS. I just got the Xbox on New Year's Eve and I don't have enough time to play all the games...and worst off I keep buying more lol. It's a nice problem to have but damn I have both work and school full time and find myself playing games every couple of days or weekends.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Resident Evil 0 HD remake.

It's my first time playing this game in the series too.


----------



## reaffected

Don't Starve Together....if anyone wants to play with me, I'd like that. Long chance on that lol. I'm between that and Bioshock Infinite again.


----------



## Fever Dream

Total War 2: Shogun


----------



## Dexdere

I'm playing The Witcher 3. I completed the main story just today, and am doing Hearts of Stone starting tomorrow.

I can honestly say I haven't played a game quite this compelling for me in a long time, even compared to other open world games. The combat isn't the greatest, but it certainly introduced a lot of interesting mechanics and dynamics to do itself justice. Boss bottles juggle between hard and easy depending on your patience and play style, and with that in mind, your combat rhythm will change according to your preference.

I've also never been attached to characters in recent years quite like I have with this game, and Geralt & Ciri now reside as two of my favorite characters in video games.. I was also surprised to see at the depth the universe went to between its side-quest and story relationship. Theres a ton of side quest that will indirectly feed into your story outcomes and struggles, and will even make other quest completely unusable. There are THIRTY SIX different endings, and between all the optional ( but rewarding ) side quest and main story, the game keeps you occupied for about 80 hours, discluding DLC and further coming expansion backs which add much more hours.

Of course, whats the good without the bad? 

The game didn't do well by having you play loads of cat and mouse on almost every occasion using your witcher senses as a game mechanic . Furthermore, they seemed to really underplay one of the coolest but lesser played story telling aspects they occasionally included. The aspect of having you deduct and determine the intentions of an NPC you were interacting with. Without spoiling anything, the game at times was very well transcribed with its dialogue and if you paid close attention, you could connect the dots. Catching bluffs and lies, finding alternate solutions to quest, and over-all really having you use your true witcher senses.


----------



## Xenos

Wolfenstein: The Old Blood. Picked this up in a PSN sale over the holidays ($5, who could resist) but I'm only just now getting to it. It's pretty much exactly what a Wolfenstein game should be: polished and well-produced, but short, straightforward and almost pure action with no annoying gimmicks. There's a bit of a story, and it's fine, but it doesn't have the fetch quest sequences at HQ that really slowed things down in the New Order. And honestly coming out of 2015 and all its megalithic 80-hour open-world games it's kind of a relief to play something so simple.


----------



## Steve French

Coming up on the end of MGSV. I have a couple missions left, though I'm not sure I have the jones to do them. I've gone through all the story content.

Still trying to process my experience. Some parts of the whole were quite amazing; some left a lot to be desired. The gameplay was great. So smooth and refined, and I can honestly say even through the continual repetition in the game, I rarely experienced much irritation or boredom, and this is 50 hours in. The visuals as well. The graphics were pretty shiny (don't really care too much about this, but it's somewhat nice), and the cutscenes were pretty Hollywood. The building of mother base and collecting of things was a good way of adding a bit of depth.

Took a step backwards in the overall presentation though. I echo everybody else's "What the ****?" at that weak, tacked on ending of chapter 2. The main story itself was disappointing, just a simple revenge tale. Where were all the crazy twists and the epic drama? I didn't think I would miss it, but the random exposition and philosophical babbling were mostly gone. Well, Miller did quite a lot of it, but he was rather irritating with his perpetual Batman snarl and constant forced "phantom pain" references. The codec from previous games sure beat the **** out of listening to tapes, I probably only paid attention to about 20 of them. I also have to complain about the mission structure. Kind of killed the narrative flow and lead to way too much time flying around in choppers.

I guess it felt unfinished. There were lots of rumors to the effect of Kojima running out of time and money, and there is that cut mission which ties off Eli's story somewhat, so there is some credence to the theory. Don't get me wrong though, overall, I found it quite an enjoyable experience. A pretty awesome game, just was a little weak as the final Kojima Metal Gear.


----------



## SlightlyJaded

I'm playing Dragon Age Origins...again. I don't know what it is about that game that always has me coming back to it but it just never gets old. I've also been spending a lot of time on SWTOR lately, but it can make my SA go nuts whenever I'm grouped with people, so I try to play it solo which kind of defeats the purpose, but oh well... it's still fun


----------



## bottleofblues

Been playing doom 2 yesterday downloaded it from Steam its over 20 years old but playing it again reminded me how intensely addictive and fun this game is, not to mention challenging on the ultra violence difficulty, (don't even try nightmare). 
Still also taking my time through GTA 5 on the story mode only bought it couple of months ago though, its like one of those great films you don't want to end so i'm taking my time with it enjoying it while it lasts. GTA is like what Doom was back in the day head and shoulders above the rest, boss of bosses IMO.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing Dead Space. I forgot how good this game is. Playing on hard after finding normal way too easy.



bottleofblues said:


> Been playing doom 2 yesterday downloaded it from Steam its over 20 years old but playing it again reminded me how intensely addictive and fun this game is, not to mention challenging on the ultra violence difficulty, (don't even try nightmare).


You should try out Brutal Doom if you haven't already. It makes Doom a lot better. So much gore


----------



## bottleofblues

Scrub-Zero said:


> I'm playing Dead Space. I forgot how good this game is. Playing on hard after finding normal way too easy.
> 
> You should try out Brutal Doom if you haven't already. It makes Doom a lot better. So much gore


Yeah i was watching some of that on youtube pretty bloody violent. Not sure if steam sell it, i love Dead Space as well, my fav was the 2nd one.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

bottleofblues said:


> Yeah i was watching some of that on youtube pretty bloody violent. Not sure if steam sell it, i love Dead Space as well, my fav was the 2nd one.


BD is completely free. All you need is the mod + Zantorum/GZ Doom + the WAD file from Doom/Doom 2. The Wad file is in your Doom 2 folder.

Grab Brutal Doom here:

http://www.moddb.com/mods/brutal-doom


----------



## Blawnka

Been playing lots of Smite lately for xbox one, not sure why I've been all about the PVP.


----------



## Thomasjs81

Tomb Raider: Rise of the Tomb Raider

I'm loving all the improvements they've made with regard to upgrading of gear and the crafting of weaponry along with a much more intriguing storyline. I love it so far and was a big fan of the original too so I'm very happy with it.


----------



## SilkyJay

Scrub-Zero said:


> Resident Evil 0 HD remake.
> 
> It's my first time playing this game in the series too.


I was thinking about purchasing this as well and I never played that one either.

actually have been playing resident evil revelations 2 recently and just beat it. Wasn't that great, and it's co-op which kinda makes it less scary and is episodic. Kind of reminded me of a poor mans The Evil Within, which I guess isn't a terrible thing.

I bought the Resident Evil remake (in the mansion) awhile back... i had too. so much nostalgia of my dads house growing up when we were really young, coming home from soccer practice or something to turning on the ps1. Staying up way too late trying to figure out the puzzles on our own, talking to other friends about how to beat the spider at practice, ect. ahh good times, maybe why I love the survival horror genre so much.

My dad was in the video games despite being a sports nazi growing up. Super nes, n64, and on.

Still haven't returned to some lo Wangage, but I want to. Dang I wrote a lot, my apologies.. and you'll have to let me know what you think of that resident evil remake. I'll probably get around to trying it atleast but I'm curious. The first few resident evils I liked, but lost interest has they started to get churned out and the style changed a little.

by the way your name is sweet.


----------



## Kascheritt

Witcher 3!


----------



## Baalzebub

I just got Digimon Story: Cyber Sleuth and is it fantastic so far.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Fallout 4, Farcry 4 (needs to be done b4 primal so trainers are being used!), dirt rally and other bits n bobs.


----------



## bottleofblues

Scrub-Zero said:


> BD is completely free. All you need is the mod + Zantorum/GZ Doom + the WAD file from Doom/Doom 2. The Wad file is in your Doom 2 folder.
> 
> Grab Brutal Doom here:
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/brutal-doom


Cool cheers i might check that out, gonna just play vanilla doom 2 for now for nostalgia.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

bottleofblues said:


> Cool cheers i might check that out, gonna just play vanilla doom 2 for now for nostalgia.


The nostalgia never gets old. I even play the snes version of Doom sometimes lol.

It's amazing what the modding community has done with the series too(and how active it still is). There are wads about just everything out there. The simpsons, aliens, you name it.

Even Doom 3 is almost brought up to par with the current gen through HD packs and mods. It can look really, really good.



SilkyJay said:


> I was thinking about purchasing this as well and I never played that one either.
> 
> actually have been playing resident evil revelations 2 recently and just beat it. Wasn't that great, and it's co-op which kinda makes it less scary and is episodic. Kind of reminded me of a poor mans The Evil Within, which I guess isn't a terrible thing.
> 
> I bought the Resident Evil remake (in the mansion) awhile back... i had too. so much nostalgia of my dads house growing up when we were really young, coming home from soccer practice or something to turning on the ps1. Staying up way too late trying to figure out the puzzles on our own, talking to other friends about how to beat the spider at practice, ect. ahh good times, maybe why I love the survival horror genre so much.
> 
> Still haven't returned to some lo Wangage, but I want to. Dang I wrote a lot, my apologies.. and you'll have to let me know what you think of that resident evil remake. I'll probably get around to trying it atleast but I'm curious. The first few resident evils I liked, but lost interest has they started to get churned out and the style changed a little.


Re 0 is a heck of a lot better than Revelation(they are garbage). It's good like the old school RE games, but with an awkward partner. The only real negative is you have to do a lot of trading between the two characters and all that time pausing the game etc really gets tedious. And some of the bosses are kind of lame. Other than that it's a solid Resident Evil game. The graphics are pretty too.

And the HD remake of the original is amazing. I keep it installed on my computer and go through it once in a while. I still use the classic tank controls like a boss.

Also seeing all those HD remakes is making me so happy because i know RE2 and 3 are coming soon!



SilkyJay said:


> by the way your name is sweet.


Thanks


----------



## Steve French

Scrub-Zero said:


> The nostalgia never gets old. I even play the snes version of Doom sometimes lol.
> 
> It's amazing what the modding community has done with the series too(and how active it still is). There are wads about just everything out there. The simpsons, aliens, you name it.


I still whip over to my Doom folder and give er a go all the time however many years on. Something about that simple run and gun gameplay. It feels like first person shooters haven't really evolved too much positively in the meantime.

And yeah, there really is an endless amount of content with it, from the great wads, new engines, Brutal making everything that much better. Simpler than ever to load up a co-op or multiplayer game and it's not going to tax anybody's computer.

The community is still quite active for a game that came out over twenty years ago. Not sure any other single video game has had that much staying power.


----------



## UkrBrig

I`m gonna try MGS V very soon. A big fan of series.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I started Shovel Knight the other day. I like it a lot. In fact it seems mechanically flawless so far. The art is great, the music's great, the controls are spot on... I also love how the game isn't limited by its retro aesthetic. The NES would be incapable of running something as smooth and visually varied as Shovel Knight. The game's also quite challenging. This would usually be a turn off for me, but in a similar fashion to Undertale (which is pretty easy with the exception of a certain two bosses), deaths feel like they're the fault of my lack of skill, rather than poor controls. The second boss was pretty difficult. Admittedly it took like 6 tries, but it wasn't frustrating because it's a fun and satisfying boss. I hope the game stays this good.

I also started my 6th playthrough of Undertale today. Tooootally not obsessed.


----------



## Steve French

Pretty decent sale on Steam, picked up The Witcher, Rise of Nations, and Day of Defeat Source for around $8. Already own the last two, but I lost the discs and had my steam account banned for hacking respectively. I've found people don't like the spinbots.

Remember when Steam came out back in the day? All those problems, and people really rejected it. I honestly expected it to die, and what do you know, now it is hugely popular. Not sure I know a pc gamer who doesn't have a steam account.


----------



## Arbre

ShatteredGlass said:


> I started Shovel Knight the other day. I like it a lot. In fact it seems mechanically flawless so far. The art is great, the music's great, the controls are spot on... I also love how the game isn't limited by its retro aesthetic. The NES would be incapable of running something as smooth and visually varied as Shovel Knight. The game's also quite challenging. This would usually be a turn off for me, but in a similar fashion to Undertale (which is pretty easy with the exception of a certain two bosses), deaths feel like they're the fault of my lack of skill, rather than poor controls. The second boss was pretty difficult. Admittedly it took like 6 tries, but it wasn't frustrating because it's a fun and satisfying boss. I hope the game stays this good.
> 
> I also started my 6th playthrough of Undertale today. Tooootally not obsessed.


Shovel Knight might be the best indie game I've played. I like indie games a lot but often times with them it feels like they're lacking this certain polish. Not Shovel Knight though. It feels polished and like it could have been a AAA game in the early to mid 90s.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Steve French said:


> Remember when Steam came out back in the day? All those problems, and people really rejected it. I honestly expected it to die, and what do you know, now it is hugely popular. Not sure I know a pc gamer who doesn't have a steam account.


There's just no way around it if you want to play game legally nowadays, since there's basically no physical copies of games being released anymore. It's all done through Steam or Gog.

Kind of a shame really because PC games use to have these awesome box art and owning physical copies gave you some re-sell value. And it looked good on shelves in your room.



Steve French said:


> The community is still quite active for a game that came out over twenty years ago. Not sure any other single video game has had that much staying power.


Yeah it's incredible.


----------



## Charmander

Until Dawn. Hoping that I can keep all my characters alive till the end!


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Charmander said:


> Until Dawn. Hoping that I can keep all my characters alive till the end!


That's not possible.


----------



## Charmander

visualkeirockstar said:


> Charmander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until Dawn. Hoping that I can keep all my characters alive till the end!
> 
> 
> 
> That's not possible.
Click to expand...

It is, but I'm doubtful I'll be able to do it.


----------



## Charmander

@visualkeirockstar Just finished. Managed to save almost everyone that you possibly can. Just with the exception of Jessica, for a really stupid reason too lol.


----------



## scooby

Anyone played or playing Dying Light? I'm waiting for it to go on sale on steam. Heard its really fun.


----------



## Moxi

I grabbed Armello based largely off the art (and because it was on sale), but I've been having fun with it. It's kind of like a strategy tabletop game with animals and swords.

Also tried out Blade and Soul and love the way it handles compared to other MMOs I've played. Even jumping is fun.


----------



## kaminagi

Danganronpa


----------



## EchoIX

Shadowrun: Hong Kong


----------



## scooby

I just played through The Beginner's Guide after buying it and going into it completely blind. Thought it was amazing.


----------



## iamthewill

Picked up Suikoden 1 through 3 on the ps3 store to play through again. I kept losing my physical copies and rebought them 3 times. ;( Now they're just too pricey for the physical copies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## knightofdespair

FFV, probably going to buy Shadows of Mordor on Steam too.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Just finished Life is Strange episode 1. It was so good.... I want episodes 2-5 lol. I ain't got no $$$ tho. )))):

I also played Oblivion GOTY (w/ a new character) for like 4 hours yesterday. Damn that **** is addictive. I plan to play the Shivering Isles content sometime soon.


----------



## Raulz

Portal 2 - I just finished this and I just want to say it was amazing. The level design and the voice acting were both top notch. While some of the puzzles in chapter 8 can get a little too challenging for my taste, I still thoroughly enjoyed it. Even after skipping the original Portal game, I still loved Portal 2. I might go back and play Portal since 2 was so good.

Antichamber - Really confusing puzzle game with psychedelic visuals. I made it a decent portion into the game only to get stuck and am now contemplating on giving up because of how difficult it is. 

Gunpoint - A stealth game which requires you to hack devices to complete objectives. The game also has some pretty funny dialogue if you pay close attention; no voice acting however. I'm honestly not enjoying it as I find that the formula gets really repetitive, though it seems to be very well recieved.


----------



## Overdrive

Xcom 2


----------



## Tokztero

A friend let me borrow GTA San Andreas for PS3.


----------



## MISterTIZO

Command and Conquer General Zero Hour.


----------



## Arbre

Raulz said:


> Portal 2 - I just finished this and I just want to say it was amazing. The level design and the voice acting were both top notch. While some of the puzzles in chapter 8 can get a little too challenging for my taste, I still thoroughly enjoyed it. Even after skipping the original Portal game, I still loved Portal 2. I might go back and play Portal since 2 was so good.


It's one of the best games I've ever played. Such a creative game with genius design. I'm surprised there aren't more games like it. Portal 1 is very short but definitely worth playing. Did you play Portal 2 co-op? It's really good too. The co-op is about as long as the single player campaign and it has its own story.


----------



## Raulz

Eggshell said:


> It's one of the best games I've ever played. Such a creative game with genius design. I'm surprised there aren't more games like it. Portal 1 is very short but definitely worth playing. Did you play Portal 2 co-op? It's really good too. The co-op is about as long as the single player campaign and it has its own story.


As much as I would love to play Portal 2 co-op, I have no one else to play with. :/


----------



## Nunuc

*American Truck Simulator*. Californian roads aren't safe to travel anymore.


----------



## Nunuc

Still trucking in 'Murica.

Yesterday I had a nice first trip with my Kenworth W900. Unfortunately no screenshots, but I created an illustration of one of the many disasters that I encountered during that trip.
I was hauling a tank filled with some kind of liquid, when I totally messed up when turning left in an intersection. I did not just hit a car but...










...the car somehow ended under the tank trailer-thingy and got very much stuck under there. It took great effort and a mile or two to get it finally off.

edit. Hopefully the free Arizona dlc is released soon. I think California and Nevada have suffered enough already.


----------



## bottleofblues

Scrub-Zero said:


> The nostalgia never gets old. I even play the snes version of Doom sometimes lol.
> 
> It's amazing what the modding community has done with the series too(and how active it still is). There are wads about just everything out there. The simpsons, aliens, you name it.
> 
> Even Doom 3 is almost brought up to par with the current gen through HD packs and mods. It can look really, really good.
> 
> Re 0 is a heck of a lot better than Revelation(they are garbage). It's good like the old school RE games, but with an awkward partner. The only real negative is you have to do a lot of trading between the two characters and all that time pausing the game etc really gets tedious. And some of the bosses are kind of lame. Other than that it's a solid Resident Evil game. The graphics are pretty too.
> 
> And the HD remake of the original is amazing. I keep it installed on my computer and go through it once in a while. I still use the classic tank controls like a boss.
> 
> Also seeing all those HD remakes is making me so happy because i know RE2 and 3 are coming soon!
> 
> Thanks


Hey man, you're a fountain of knowledge on good games, just wanted to post on here saying thanks for the link on Brutal Doom 2 been having a lot of fun with that, i'm like addicted to Doom all over again. I love the sheer violence and gore of it.
But then I see you posted about Resident Evil 1 (my all time fav game) has a prequel, looks pretty close to the original, might have to check that out as well has a low price on steam.
Cheers man. >


----------



## mattmc

Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep










Beat Aqua's story and now I'll play as Terra.


----------



## Charmander

AC: Syndicate. I like the setting, but kinda feel like the open world is too large? Even with the grapple I still spend a lot of time on the ground like with AC3.


----------



## Nitrogen

Link Between Worlds. It's alright, I'm enjoying it for what it is. Most handheld Zelda's have been mediocre at best, with the exception of Minish Cap and the Oracles games.

I've really wanted to buy ALttP, wish it was available for 3DS and not just Wii U vc.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Charmander said:


> AC: Syndicate. I like the setting, but kinda feel like the open world is too large? Even with the grapple I still spend a lot of time on the ground like with AC3.


I'm going though AC:S too. I wish we could take an old style taxi ride to get where we needed to go. Saying that the detail in this game is pretty impressive so I don't mind travelling too much. The fast travel helps as well.
I'm also playing Deadlight (side scroller from a few years back) and am still on FarCry4


----------



## TenYears

The Last of Us, occasionally. And Skyrim...man that game is addictive.


Also playing GTA and Madden and Metal Gear Solid V and Call of Duty World at War. But I'm trying to limit myself to mostly just one game now lol. I realized a while ago that I'm spending way, way too much time on my PlayStation.


I finished Red Dead Redemption, got 100% complete on that. I kind of miss that game. Might try it on a more difficult mode, but the story has already played out. That game really drew me in...one of the best games I've played in a long, long time.


----------



## SilentStrike

Spelunky, i saw a video of Game Grumps playing it, remembered i used to play this game alot because it was so fun, and started playing it again, it is just as fun a game as i remembered, just kinda confused because the first time i played the game again was the second furthest i got in the game despite not playing it for over a year, almost every other run i got nowhere as close, the only time i got even further was in the hardest iteration, as i made a shopkeeper angry very soon in the game, somehow i got really far(to the last world even) with shopkeepers trying to kill me, i only died because of stupidity.

I also am playing Cardfight Online, a trading card game in closed beta(so closed you can not even spend money to buy cards because the developers said every profile will begin anew with everyone losing their cards, so they do not allow players to spend money), it is actually pretty good, the cards have really good art and it is fun, i just wish i was alot better with the Royal Paladins deck.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

bottleofblues said:


> Hey man, you're a fountain of knowledge on good games, just wanted to post on here saying thanks for the link on Brutal Doom 2 been having a lot of fun with that, i'm like addicted to Doom all over again. I love the sheer violence and gore of it.
> 
> But then I see you posted about Resident Evil 1 (my all time fav game) has a prequel, looks pretty close to the original, might have to check that out as well has a low price on steam.
> Cheers man. >


haha good thing i had notification through email enabled or i would have missed your reply since i don't really post here anymore.

Anyway. Glad to help my friend. While you're at it you might want to check out Project brutality. It's a gore fest like Brutal Doom with a lot more guns, options and completely new monsters. It's pretty cool so far. You can enable different difficulty, violence, spawn options where the tough monsters and good guns can spawn straight from the start, which is good for old Doom veterans like me. Definitely worth a try.

Also i don't know if you like Heretic and Hexen, but a modder is working on a brutal version of those. Hexen especially looks damn promising. I always loved that game.


----------



## mattmc

Beat Terra's story in Birth By Sleep. Now I just have Ventus and the final part.


----------



## Steve French

Been playing a lot of Insurgency lately. Been a fan since the old Half-Life 2 mod days; the standalone is pretty good too, I must say. Plenty of maps, runs well, good community, just has a good feel to it. Even has a developer run mod that turns it all to WWII. Just the right mix of realism and arcade. Nothing too innovative, just a good, well-rounded multiplayer shooter. A buddy of mine bought it, and we turn on the skype and drink some beers and talk **** as we rain lead down on the Hajjis. Good times.

Can find it for around $8 or so whenever a sale comes around, I'd recommend it. (Can even return games if you don't like them these days I recently discovered).


----------



## bottleofblues

Scrub-Zero said:


> haha good thing i had notification through email enabled or i would have missed your reply since i don't really post here anymore.
> 
> Anyway. Glad to help my friend. While you're at it you might want to check out Project brutality. It's a gore fest like Brutal Doom with a lot more guns, options and completely new monsters. It's pretty cool so far. You can enable different difficulty, violence, spawn options where the tough monsters and good guns can spawn straight from the start, which is good for old Doom veterans like me. Definitely worth a try.
> 
> Also i don't know if you like Heretic and Hexen, but a modder is working on a brutal version of those. Hexen especially looks damn promising. I always loved that game.


Cool i might have to check out brutality, never played Hexen back in the day but i heard about it in game magazines when it first came out.


----------



## Glue

Street Fighter V and Bloodborne.


----------



## 84929

I've taken up to playing GTA V again. Before that I was playing Metal Gear Solid V. Both on PS4.


----------



## BAH

Marble Blast Gold


----------



## feels

Just bought FFX/X-2 remastered for the PS4. It gave me an option to just have the original soundtrack or the one that's been revamped or whatever. I choose the new one to get dat full HD experience but I'm hoping it doesn't throw me off. Like in Yoshi's Island on the WiiU they changed some of the sounds and it made it pretty much unplayable for me lol. Anyway, pretty stoked to play it again. The battle system is so great.

The cloister of trials tho


----------



## Blawnka

Smite


----------



## McFly

Finishing up Fallout New Vegas for the second time. Mostly wandering around nuking random groups of civilians. I did a bunch of mods this time around which took hours to install. The Some Guy series were an awesome and professionally made set of add ons. Those missions were even more fun than the in game missions. Great game but still wasn't as fun as FO3. Probably won't play it again for a long while. Actually once I'm finished with this I'm going to quit gaming and interneting for an indefinite time and get back to working out regularly like I did a few years ago.


----------



## Plasma

Shovel Knight, and FF7.


----------



## notjohnsmith

master league on pre evolution soccer 2016...
and i'm so terrible on sport games...


----------



## ikrisskross

Playing like 5 different things at once right now lol.
Halo 5
Street Fighter 5
Tales of Zestiria
Replaying the Final Fantasy XIII series
Replaying the Kingdom Hearts series in storyline order!


----------



## Raulz

Child of Light is the only game I'm currently playing though I'm not even two hours in since I've felt so empty after finishing Portal 2. I might just take a break from video games for awhile because I no longer enjoy them like I did prior to Portal 2.


----------



## Nitrogen

Raulz said:


> Child of Light is the only game I'm currently playing though I'm not even two hours in since I've felt so empty after finishing Portal 2. I might just take a break from video games for awhile because I no longer enjoy them like I did prior to Portal 2.


Portal 2 is up there for one of my favorite games of all time. I just really wish I could erase my experiences with it and play it again from scratch. amazing.

I'm still playing Zelda, got back into Far Cry 4. I'm interested in Primal but don't have the $$ for it right now. It's got some mixed reviews too, so maybe better to wait until discount.

Looking into buying one of the Fire Emblem Fates games today, if available.


----------



## Steve French

Forgot about the new Fire Emblems. ****, going to have to run down to the game store. Going with Birthright I figure. Kind of excited about the possibilities of the two different games, kind of annoyed I have to buy two (three?) different games. Well, only $50 a piece.


----------



## mattmc

Beat Birth By Sleep. Now I wait for Kingdom Hearts 2.8.


----------



## Nitrogen

Bloodborne, and Fire Emblem Fates: Birthright


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Bioshock Infinite. Yassss. :3333


----------



## SilentLyric

nothing. I should find one to play. usually I get sucked in a mario or pokemon game.


----------



## Steve French

Still on the Rogue Galaxy.

Struggling a bit lately, but I want to finish it before I start in on Fire Emblem. Around 17 hours in and the pace has slowed to a crawl. Not that it isn't a good game, but damn, it could have been great with a few changes. For instance, where I am right now. I finished a two hour long dungeon, only to find that I have to go next door and do pretty much exactly the same dungeon again. What the ****? Advance the story or something, ****ing bull**** padding.

You know, for all the props Level 5 get, I haven't played a single game of theirs that has really blown me away. DQ VIII came close.


----------



## Steve French

I see that Twilight Princess HD is out next week, might have to buy that. Despite all the flack I see it getting on the internet these days, Twilight Princess was one of the best games in the series for me.

Hope they add something though, kind of hard to justify $70 for something I already spent a considerable amount of time with.


----------



## Nunuc

Crusader Kings II.

I sent both of my daughters to be educated in King Stenkil of Sweden's court...

(click for the full-sized picture)


...they both became homosexuals.
The older one did manage to give birth to 5 children, despite being gay and having the "chaste" trait. Kind of surprising.

Later my character became incapable and then a few years later I gained a nickname...

(click for the full-sized picture)


...what kind of sick joke is that, game? I don't think my character was even able to wipe his own butt at that point!


----------



## SASer213504

Insurgency


----------



## Cronos

Gears of War 2. Scooped it up via "Games with Gold." Loving the Gears series. It's like a combination of Halo and Borderlands.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Nunuc said:


> Crusader Kings II.
> 
> I sent both of my daughters to be educated in King Stenkil of Sweden's court...
> 
> ...they both became homosexuals.


 lol, why did I find this so funny.


----------



## lost wanderer

I just finished Life is strange. Damn I need a hug lol. It's really rare that a game or even a movie makes me feel that way.


----------



## Steve French

Got in on that Star Wars humble bundle. Sadly, only realized afterwards I could've given more money to charity than Disney. Still pretty good deal. Kotor 1 & 2, Galactic Battlegrounds and Empire at War, Rebellion, X-Wing, X-Wing Alliance, X-Wing VS Tie Fighter, Lego Star Wars, and some other **** yet to be announced for $10.

Still playing on Rogue Galaxy, got like five hours in today, the plot actually moved forward, was good.


----------



## scooby

Decide to play Stardew Valley for a bit before bed at around 10. Next time I look at the clock it's 4am. God dammit.


----------



## Loosh

NBA 2K16 on the Xbox One.


----------



## AngelClare

ShatteredGlass said:


> Bioshock Infinite. Iz so gud. :333


So true.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

AngelClare said:


> So true.


I finished Bioshock Infinite last night and I can safely say that it was an amazing journey all the way through. Probably my favourite game of the 7th generation tbh.

Oh, and dat ending..... Wow.


----------



## uziq

Black Desert Online


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Currently playing S.t.a.l.k.e.r: Shadow of Chernobyl with the Autumn Aurora 2 mod.

It gives a great atmosphere and makes the zone a bit more challenging too. I was a bit rusty at first but i'm getting my stalker groove back.

Definitely one of the best available mods for SoC. A hell of a lot better than the popular but ****ty Complete. But not as good as Lost Oblivion.


----------



## McFly

American Truck Simulator.

It's a relaxing game with nice scenery. The AI of other drivers is bad, they get stuck in intersections and I have to plow my way through. Also the cities are bare boned and you can't do much exploring. It was only 1GB, hopefully someday they can release a larger version that doesn't include just California and Nevada.


----------



## CloudChaser

Just finished System Shock 2 for the first time and am planning a run through Demons, Dark and Dark souls 2 before the third comes out.


----------



## Lupen

Ark: Survival evolved. I'm on a smaller, more tight-knit unofficial server called Defiant Rides Dragons, and I love it. We do have mods on here which changes things up, namely the Small Dragons mod. They might be a little overpowered but playing around with and taming dragons is just too much fun. 

The community is definitely what keeps me interested, though. Everyone is very open-minded, friendly and helpful, and understanding of my anxiety. They use teamspeak and I just listen and type, and they have no problems with that.


----------



## Repix

Just finished Jazz Jackrabbit for the 500th time..

I love this freaking game.. it introduced me to video games and it's the first game I became a pro at..

I miss the 90's now


----------



## CoffeeGuy

I've decided to give Far Cry 4 another go and finish up the campaign that I only got half way through when I first started it about a year ago.


----------



## CoffeeGuy

McFly said:


> American Truck Simulator.
> 
> It's a relaxing game with nice scenery. The AI of other drivers is bad, they get stuck in intersections and I have to plow my way through. Also the cities are bare boned and you can't do much exploring. It was only 1GB, hopefully someday they can release a larger version that doesn't include just California and Nevada.


From what I understand they are going to keep releasing new states in DLC packs.

Personally, I wish they had waited to release ATS till they had added in a bit more content. Right now it just seems way too bare bones compared to ETS. I know EuroTruck Simulator has had years more development time, but still, with the success that ETS and its x-packs have had, you would think they could have released ATS with a bit more meat on it's bones.


----------



## Repix

CoffeeGuy said:


> From what I understand they are going to keep releasing new states in DLC packs.
> 
> Personally, I wish they had waited to release ATS till they had added in a bit more content. Right now it just seems way too bare bones compared to ETS. I know EuroTruck Simulator has had years more development time, but still, with the success that ETS and its x-packs have had, you would think they could have released ATS with a bit more meat on it's bones.


Maybe they have contracted the EA virus?

I personally find ATS very satisfying, of course I wouldn't say no to more content, but for the asking price, I'm okay with it.


----------



## McFly

CoffeeGuy said:


> From what I understand they are going to keep releasing new states in DLC packs.
> 
> Personally, I wish they had waited to release ATS till they had added in a bit more content. Right now it just seems way too bare bones compared to ETS. I know EuroTruck Simulator has had years more development time, but still, with the success that ETS and its x-packs have had, you would think they could have released ATS with a bit more meat on it's bones.


That's good to know. I looked it up and read they're planning on releasing Arizona and Washington and a few other states. I suppose eventually they'll move onto the south and east coast.


----------



## Steve French

Loaded up Fable today. I remember being really disappointed after following it's development for years, and then it failed to deliver on its promises. After all this time has passed and I see it through a new lens, it's a pretty damn good game, unfulfilled expectations aside. Heard yesterday Microsoft is shutting down Lionhead. Quite enjoyed a few other of their games as well, Black and White and the Movies.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I started Kirby Triple Deluxe today. I like it a lot. It's pretty easy, so it's a rather relaxing game to play when I'm bored and struggling to pay attention to anything. It looks fantastic and also runs at 60fps which makes me all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## jaket57

I've finally gotten around to playing Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker and it's awesome! Also waiting for my gf to get back so we can play undertale which looks pretty darn good too


----------



## Charmander

Watch Dogs. I expected to not like it after all the mixed reviews, but I'm really enjoying it. The story and characters aren't the best but everything else is good.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Grim Dawn.

It's fun to play the full release finally. Great deep game. And now we have another Diablo clone much better than Diablo 3. It's sad when indie devs make a much better Diablo than Blizzard, though to be fair, Crate entertainment has experience in the arpg genre with the legendary Titan Quest.


----------



## Steve French

Loaded up Pokemon Rouge on the ole emulator. Spent like half an hour leveling up this ***** bug pokemon only for it to evolve into a kakuna. What the ****, I confused caterpie with weedle due to the lack of colour. Wanted that butterfly cocksucker, goddamnit.


----------



## tdb7

Chrono Trigger & Cross, Fire Emblem Awakening with all dlcs lol(maybe ill pick up fates), Final Fantasy 3, 4, 6, and 8(looking forward to pc release of 9), Resident Evil Zero(wouldn't mind having a co op partner for Revelations 2), Witcher 3, Fallout 4, might try Skyrim modded, Deux Ex Human Revolution, Shadowrun Returns Dragonfall, Black Mesa, and Tales from the Borderlands.


----------



## RueTheKnight

Dragon Age 2 right now--love the character customization in the game and the fact that you can be gay XP Really wanna play Inquisition next, and Skyrim too.


----------



## Baalzebub

I just got Fire Emblem Fates: Conquest and it has taken up a good portion of my spring break. It's not as good as Awakening, but it still has swords, sorcery, and waifus, so I can't complain.


----------



## Hayman

On my PS4 I'm still playing 'Star Wars : Battlefront' and that's been near enough the only big titled game I've played in more than two months :shock. It's seriously addictive. (I'm under 'haymansafc' if anyone wants to find me on there...)

I've also downloaded 'Broforce' which is available for free this month if you have a Playstation Plus subscription. I've seen a few YouTube videos of it in the past and it looks _a lot_ of fun! I'm currently stuck on Level 5 - so I'm giving it a bit of a break before getting back to it.


----------



## East

dokkan battle 😂 it's so fun really competes with kancolle for me tbh


----------



## Kmarie92

Watchdogs.

Now Borderlands as it's free this month. Hurray for being a cheapstake ?...?


----------



## Repix

Playing my own Space 2 game.. well for testing purposes anyways.


----------



## Kmarie92

Also if anyone wants to play re 5/6, gta5, even borderlands. Let me know.
360. Old school


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Persona 4 Arena Ultimax


----------



## Yer Blues

Master of Orion: Conquer the Stars.


I, uh, found it somewhere. Early alpha I think?


----------



## Steve French

The Resident Evil remake ported to the Wii. Just really felt like playing an old school Resident Evil the other day, what with the puzzles and bad controls and slow zombies.

I was really intrigued by the horror atmosphere as I kid, so I rented just about every one and always became quickly frustrated. I mean, zombies take 10 shots to go down? You can only hold 6-8 items? And the aforementioned controls, damn. Quite enjoying it this time around, now that I've aged and gained a bit of patience. Almost requires a man to think in addition to the twitch skills.


----------



## feels

So, I'm nearing the end of FFX. I'm at the part where you battle Sin and he's got that overdrive bar charging up. I never got this far as a kid so once it was fully charged I was just like, "Oh I'll just summon and let them take all the damage". He unleashes that ****...white screen...****in' "game over" lol. I guess I should have known better. But gatdamn he has 140000 HP and I got none of my aeons in overdrive or anything.


----------



## canadianjackalope

I've been playing Fire Emblem fates in nearly all my spare time this past month. I bought each version of the game and all the DLC, And I've been trying to recruit and max absolutely every character. I'm up to over 75 characters now... send help...


----------



## 546617

RuneScape 2007.


----------



## notjohnsmith

Dragon age origins...again...trying to play solo archer but got bored...so i just start a new game and delete the old one...and then came to ostagar...and then start another new game and delete the old one...and then ostagar...repeated over and over...


----------



## uziq

sm4sh


----------



## KelsKels

Finally finished fallout about a month ago after a bit of a break. Haven't really been playing much.. but decided to buy Far Cry Primal. Which is my first Far Cry game. Only a few hours in right now and it's OK.. but so far I'm not super into it. Still need to play the syndicate and witcher 3 dlc I bought a while ago. I'm so bad at buying stuff.. and just never playing it. I got Dragon Age 2 a while back for super cheap as well.. but just never opened it. I think depression is making me uninterested in a lot of things. Hard to get out of bed and games just start to seem like work instead of fun. I will definitely be into Dishonored 2 whenever that's being released though.. but it looks like its being set back??? Ugh the first game was so amazing. I finished it in one day and then immediately replayed it.. which I never do.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

Brawlhalla! Steam shows that i played for 81 hours but damn ;__; im still bad at it, but its fuuuuuun when u play with friends.
​


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Resistance 3


----------



## jonesy497

Sims 4


----------



## Mur




----------



## Kanova

Morrowind Game of the Year


----------



## kaminagi

The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky SC


----------



## HALover9000

I'm playing Star Wars: Battlefront, COD: BO3, Rainbow Six Siege and Bloodborne atm. When Dark Souls 3 comes out I'll be playing the heck out of that game.


----------



## a degree of freedom

Hyper Light Drifter


----------



## Scrub-Zero

senkora said:


> Hyper Light Drifter


I've waited for that game for a long time. So glad it's here now finally.
It controls super well with my ps3 gamepad 

This game puts AAA titles to shame.


----------



## Ladysoul

Candy Crush lvl 665 ^_^


----------



## AllTheSame

Skyrim. For me it's like being addicted to crack cocaine, I just can't stop.


I'm a lvl 50 khajiit, with 100M, 490H, 200S, I've maxed out archery, sneak, pickpocket, lockpicking, light armor and smithing. I'm thinking about increasing difficulty because I've never once died. Not once. Sneak attacks and even close range with archery just destroy everything. I'm using steal arrows just to make it more challenging lol.


----------



## a degree of freedom

Scrub-Zero said:


> I've waited for that game for a long time. So glad it's here now finally.
> It controls super well with my ps3 gamepad
> 
> This game puts AAA titles to shame.


Omg me too. I only just missed their Kickstarter when I saw it in Steam Greenlight and have been looking forward to it since then. I was kind of disappointed by the demo they put out for their early buyers. It was really hard! But the finished game is beautiful and has an atmosphere like Metroid Prime--like a continuous Zelda dungeon. It feels like a labyrinthine wilderness you can get lost in, and I love that. The game isn't exactly easy now, but it's fair. It's that wonderful level of challenge you know you can overcome with practice. At least, I felt that way with the first boss man I beat last night in the West. I must have died like 50 times before I had enough discipline to attack his pattern with an exact enough pattern of my own.

How far are you in it? I have 5 triangles from the West, the direction I started off in and then went back "home" to spend gear bits and got caught up in trying to master the chain dash. My record is 69; I think the magic is at 100, but it's so hard to keep pushing a button with consistent timing. Did you get it? Like my brain just isn't precise enough. But I really want to get it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

senkora said:


> Omg me too. I only just missed their Kickstarter when I saw it in Steam Greenlight and have been looking forward to it since then. I was kind of disappointed by the demo they put out for their early buyers. It was really hard! But the finished game is beautiful and has an atmosphere like Metroid Prime--like a continuous Zelda dungeon. It feels like a labyrinthine wilderness you can get lost in, and I love that. The game isn't exactly easy now, but it's fair. It's that wonderful level of challenge you know you can overcome with practice. At least, I felt that way with the first boss man I beat last night in the West. I must have died like 50 times before I had enough discipline to attack his pattern with an exact enough pattern of my own.
> 
> How far are you in it? I have 5 triangles from the West, the direction I started off in and then went back "home" to spend gear bits and got caught up in trying to master the chain dash. My record is 69; I think the magic is at 100, but it's so hard to keep pushing a button with consistent timing. Did you get it? Like my brain just isn't precise enough. But I really want to get it.


So far it's a lovely game. I knew right away with the demo that i would love this game. I got a bit scared that the dev had abandoned it for a while. I would have been so pissed lol.

And i'm not too far in the game yet. I've played for 20 minutes this morning just to test it out(had to go work) but i will play it a lot tonight and this weekend.

I'm happy to learn bosses are hard, as they should be. I personally love difficult games. The harder the better and more entertained i'll be.


----------



## goldiron

Currently. I'm playing Tales from the Borderland by Tellltales(a good company that makes games) but I haven't touched for like a whole week or maybe more. But the last game was fun Black Ops 3. I got to shoot zombies faces, ate a lot of Gobblegums, etc. It a fun game but you got to think quick all the time. You have to solve the puzzle and play the game at the same time. Its a nuisance. After I started getting bored of playing zombies I started playing the multiplayer. I eventfully got past level 40 but that was it. I think I was level 43 or 45. Yea, I got the game from the local library on January and had to return on February 16. I still remember the due date. So that was 2 months ago. I also got a Mad Max code from Microsoft so I can download that anytime and play it. I saw half of the game on Youtube and meh...I don't really like but it can waste extra time if your really bored.


----------



## notjohnsmith

Skyrim...trying to play solo on legendary difficulty...
but die a lot for sure...


----------



## sebastian1

Well, as I've said before, I'm done buying games for this lifetime. I just want to burn through my backlog and then get rid of this stuff. So I'm asking for some recommendations on what to play next. Right now I'd prefer something short and sweet, just to knock some of this stuff out faster, but if you see a longer game on this list that I really need to play you can still recommend it. 

PS1:
Chrono Cross
Dragon Warrior 7
Final Fantasy Origins (FF1 and 2)
Final Fantasy Chronicles (FF4 and Chrono Trigger)
Final Fantasy Anthology (FF5 and 6)
Final Fantasy 9
Grandia
Metal Gear Solid. We have MGS 1 through 4 but I've never played any of them
Threads of Fate. I tried playing this a few months ago but wasn't really feeling it

Gamecube:
Paper Mario The Thousand Year Door
Pokemon XD

PS2:
Dragon Quest 8
GTA Vice City Stories
Ico
Persona 3 FES
Sly Cooper 3 
Splinter Cell
Xenosaga 2

Xbox:
Castlevania Curse of Darkness. I've never played a Castlevania game in my life. Probably don't want to start with this one huh?
Grabbed by the Ghoulies
Jade Empire
Morrowind GOTY Edition
Psychonauts
Shenmue 2 (never played the first one)

I also have lots of Wii, Wii U, PS3, and X360 games I still need to play too :crying: #firstworldproblems

If anyone wants to respond to me, please do so through VM or PM. I don't want to take over the thread


----------



## Fat Man

After a three month break, I've returned to playing FF7. I'm on disc 2


----------



## SilentStrike

A little of Pinball FX2, trying to beat high scores and waiting anxiously for the Alien VS Predator table, and mostly Speedrunners because it is such an fun game, particularly when playing against people of the same skill level, it is amazing that despite not having played the game for months, i quickly adapted to it again.


----------



## Depo

Layers of fear. The reviews seem good. I love horror games.


----------



## SunFlower2011

Donky Kong 64


----------



## Steve French

Ys Seven. Great game, engaging and intense combat, a lot of personality despite being somewhat formulaic.

Looking forward to VIII, if it comes this way. Might just replace the Tales series in my arpg heart, with how mediocre the last few of them have been.


----------



## feels

Got Until Dawn today. **** this game. I was scared it was going to be boring but it's stressful as hell. I've already gotten two people killed. I wanna restart lol.


----------



## goldiron

feels said:


> Got Until Dawn today. **** this game. I was scared it was going to be boring but it's stressful as hell. I've already gotten two people killed. I wanna restart lol.


yeah, I saw that game on Youtube. It is supposed to be stressful. Your supposed to get the totems and it will give you a clue. Man, those creatures are pretty scary man. Did you see that part where the monster grabs the female and you can hear the bones cracking. That part is just disturbing. It happened so fast.


----------



## Steve French

Just going through the Final Fantasy XV demo, which I guess is really more of a tech demo when you get down to it. Not too sure what to think. Looks nice. Combat was questionable. Was a bit more interactive than "press A to win", at least during the boss fight. The ranged attacks were totally ****ed. Need more substance and story before passing judgment. I wonder if there's an avenue to rent games these days.


----------



## HilarityEnsues

Mass Effect 3 PS3


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon

Each time i play that game i think the guy who made that game had a small stroke of genius. It's a hell of a lot better than Far Cry 3 and it's too bad Blood Dragon's world isn't as big.

I really hate Ubisoft and boycott all their games normally, but BD is too fun not to play.


----------



## cat001

Recently go a 3DS so playing through Majora's Mask and Ocarina of Time on it, quite enjoying noticing differences between 3DS and N64 versions.

Also trying to complete Donkey Kong 64


----------



## Paperback Writer

Steve French said:


> Ys Seven. Great game, engaging and intense combat, a lot of personality despite being somewhat formulaic.
> 
> Looking forward to VIII, if it comes this way. *Might just replace the Tales series in my arpg heart, with how mediocre the last few of them have been*.


I love Tales, but I sort of agree that the magic hasn't quite been there in some of the more recent entries in the series. It feels like I've kept buying them more out of loyalty than anything.

That said, I haven't played much of Zestiria so far (and really need to get back to it) so maybe that will end up being a return to form.


----------



## Steve French

Paperback Writer said:


> I love Tales, but I sort of agree that the magic hasn't quite been there in some of the more recent entries in the series. It feels like I've kept buying them more out of loyalty than anything.
> 
> That said, I haven't played much of Zestiria so far (and really need to get back to it) so maybe that will end up being a return to form.


I didn't even bother buying Zestiria, though I probably will once it drops in price a bit. Just looks so pedestrian. Average. Not like I'm a graphics *****, but as well, don't like the new visual style. And I have heard the terrible things about the plot and characters. The gameplay always keeps me coming back, but that was one of the better things about Symphonia and Abyss. Their stories weren't exactly War and Peace, but they did at least try to have some interesting themes and likeable characters with a mild amount of depth, rather than endless jrpg/anime tropes. And another minor gripe. The world map was an antiquated tactic, yes, but the seamless environments of Graces and Xillia were just so damn cut and paste and boring.

Might just be getting old and cynical though.


----------



## Aribeth

Scrub-Zero said:


> Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon
> 
> Each time i play that game i think the guy who made that game had a small stroke of genius. It's a hell of a lot better than Far Cry 3 and it's too bad Blood Dragon's world isn't as big.
> 
> I really hate Ubisoft and boycott all their games normally, but BD is too fun not to play.


I found that game terrible and stopped playing after an hour or two.


----------



## AussiePea

cat001 said:


> Recently go a 3DS so playing through Majora's Mask and Ocarina of Time on it, quite enjoying noticing differences between 3DS and N64 versions.
> 
> Also trying to complete Donkey Kong 64


Bought one recently too and got majoras mask and a link between worlds. Highly recommend the latter!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Aribeth said:


> I found that game terrible and stopped playing after an hour or two.


Well it's a Ubisoft game lol. You played one, you've played them all

But they nailed it for me with Blood Dragon. The movie references are awesome + the music, and especially with the weapons from Terminator 2 and Robocop. Movies i grew up watching over and over.

And best of all there's no rich jocks that you don't care for but have to save anyway. >


----------



## cat001

AussiePea said:


> Bought one recently too and got majoras mask and a link between worlds. Highly recommend the latter!


Funny you should say that as I just bought Link Between Worlds this morning lol, waiting for it to arrive in the post. :grin2:


----------



## knightofdespair

Found a sweet mod for old *** Diablo 1, it makes it much more playable and I wasted a lot of time on it again.

http://diablo1.ovh.org/hd/


----------



## McFly

Scrub-Zero said:


> Well it's a Ubisoft game lol. You played one, you've played them all
> 
> But they nailed it for me with Blood Dragon. The movie references are awesome + the music, and especially with the weapons from Terminator 2 and Robocop. Movies i grew up watching over and over.
> 
> And best of all there's no rich jocks that you don't care for but have to save anyway. >


Yea it's fun if you're a fan of 80s pop culture. They should have made it a full game. Those robots irritated me though.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

McFly said:


> Yea it's fun if you're a fan of 80s pop culture. They should have made it a full game. Those robots irritated me though.


A full game would have been great. Especially starting as a regular elite grunt and getting cyber upgrades as you leveled up.



knightofdespair said:


> Found a sweet mod for old *** Diablo 1, it makes it much more playable and I wasted a lot of time on it again.
> 
> http://diablo1.ovh.org/hd/


Better than Diablo 3 haha.

Nice mod though. I guess i have to try it now and go down nostalgia lane once again.


----------



## knightofdespair

Scrub-Zero said:


> Better than Diablo 3 haha.
> 
> Nice mod though. I guess i have to try it now and go down nostalgia lane once again.


Definitely makes it far more playable on modern machines, but it does make cheating a little bit harder.. Which is also something I enjoyed with the Diablo series, making gear that could never actually drop in game.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I'm playing the first dead space and I love it so far. I love horror games, even though it isn't that scary.


----------



## LibriArte

This war of mine. Great game


----------



## Boolahrad

Just started playing Enter the gungeon and it's freaking awesome. Like a mix of Binding of Issac with Hundreds of wacky Ratchet and Clank style guns and a Dark Souls dodge roll mechanic. Its an Epic game. Also super stoked on Dark Souls 3 So ill be playing that the day it comes out.


----------



## Hikin

Messing around in Max Payne 3. Probably my 5th or 6th playthrough.


----------



## Xenagos

EUIV. I spend way too much time playing this game (1000+ hours).


----------



## duganrm

I have been playing DDO for far too many years now. I am on it every night for 4-6 hours...


----------



## Steve French

Ys Seven still, made er to the last boss. Had my first game over. Used all my items and still got destroyed by it's first iteration. Shouldn't be too difficult now though, that I figured out from googling that you can guard and it will nullify damage + give you a bonus. Yes, they don't even explain that you can or how to guard, an indispensable skill, in the game. No manual having bull****. Oh well, normal would have been too easy thus far if I did know this beforehand.


----------



## Tokztero

King of Fighters Memorial Ultimate Match V2


----------



## Repix

Haven't played Minecraft in a long time, so I decided to make another full run.


----------



## Glue

senran kagura on ps4. that **** is kinda boring so i'm going to play bloodborne.


----------



## JamesM2

Bought Enter the Gungeon today. Fun gameplay & graphics - punishingly hard bosses though.


----------



## Nitrogen

Resident Evil HD (PS4)

It's good so far, definitely maintained the uneasiness and creepy atmosphere of the original and the alternative controls make it far more enjoyable to play.


----------



## jonesy497

I've been on a football manager 2016 binge since last night, but otherwise I'm playing mini metro, big pharma, Sims 4, kitty powers' matchmaker and stardew valley


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dark Souls 3.

I can't believe the game runs okay on my old PC.

I guess this means i have to shell the cash for the game now. Having a lot of fun so far and didn't die on the first boss as a pyromancer. Not sure i'm a fan of monsters mutating into grossly deformed creatures though. It worked well in Resident Evil 4 but somehow i don't see it working in DS. It's kind of ridiculous. To me it's like they tried to Bloodborne Dark Souls. Why not just give us huge *** bosses and leave it at that? Maybe there's a reason why they mutate and it's explain later. I'll go with that for now.


----------



## Plasma

Shovel Knight, FFVII.


----------



## Steve French

Banjo Kazooie: Grunty's Revenge, the GBA spinoff. Pretty good game. Captures the spirit of the first two real well, and the platforming elements work surprisingly well in a 16 bit isometric game.


----------



## Estillum

I broke down and bought Dark souls 3. Really liking it so far, not much seems to have changed as far as the combat is concerned as I got acclimated to it almost immediately but the atmosphere is whats really making it for me. It's so ****ing oppressive, it almost feels like I'm playing a horror game, the whole time i was playing I just felt off and uneasy, and I even jumped when a one of the undead in a group of ghouls suddenly burst open and stated killing all the other undead before coming after me. it's great. If this keeps Up I might even like it more that the first.


----------



## feels

Bought the new Ratchet and Clank and I haven't been this excited about something in a long time. Feels so smooth and looks so fresh.


----------



## To22

Just played the DOOM beta on PC and it was trash. First, the game wouldn't launch, then the game's graphics settings were messed up. The options don't seem to really have any impact, the game stays within 30fps, and there aren't any advanced settings. On top of that Shadowplay isn't working. It's a shame because I was looking forward to some competition similar to the Xbox a few months back :/ I guess I'll have to play Battleborn instead.


----------



## Mur




----------



## LibriArte

Ori And The Blind Forest. Great game. I just love this game so much so far


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Whale's Voyage


----------



## SilentStrike

Hyper Light Drifter
Speedrunners
Enter the Gungeon

Of the three, Gungeon is the one i like the least, it is still an great game, but the game is a mix of Nuclear Throne and Binding Of Isaac, two already excellent and better games, Speedrunners is an game that i can stop playing for a while, come back to it and still have a lot of fun, even better, on April 19th it will be oficially released and leave Early Acess status with some new stuff to celebrate it, and Hyper Light Drifter is just plain awesome.


----------



## The Phantom Pain

Saints Row IV.


----------



## To22

Been playing the Gears of War 4 beta the last few days and it hasn't left much of an impression on me thus far, which, oddly enough is a great sign for a Gears of War game. Usually, the Gears of War games end up giving me a great impression to inevitably underwhelm. I have to keep playing to form a conclusion, meaning there's potential o.o


----------



## sikkacyanide

World of Warcraft...always World of Warcraft :grin2:


----------



## Supreme

Dark Souls 3. After that, I may go back to Valkeria Chronicals.


----------



## Steve French

Max Payne. I was thinking of number 3 and it's convoluted plot, and that got me thinking fondly of the first two. Really blew me away at the time, still very good fifteen years on. Didn't quite strike me till just now how hilarious the heavy-handed noir dialogue is, with it's rampant simile and metaphor abuse. "The sun went down with practiced bravado. Twilight crawled across the sky, laden with foreboding." Sure had the atmosphere. They lost something with the move to the favelas and the politics.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

The original Rachet and Clank game. Not gonna lie, I don't find it particularly impressive. I find it lacking in style. The music is extremely bland, the gameplay is also bland and slightly archaic feeling; having similar issues to Sly 1. The presentation is slightly questionable throughout as well, both technically and artistically (for lack of a better term). I actually encountered a couple of bugs that were minor (I guess), though pretty jarring. I'm playing the Vita version, so I'm not sure if the bugs are attributable only to that version or what. The story is alright. The cutscenes & characters are good enough and do a pretty good job at incorporating a Saturday morning cartoon kind of feel, which I enjoy, at least to a certain degree. I just don't think the game is structured as well as it could be and some things seem unfinished. Like, what gives with that terrible hoverboard race thing? Why did the music and sounds glitch out completely every time I restarted the race? Why did pressing the triangle button to enter the race take me straight to the race with absolutely zero transition? There wasn't even a countdown, lmao.

Also, why the heck does this game not run at 60fps on the Vita? Why hasn't the draw distance been increased? The Vita is far more powerful than the PS2, so it should be running this game effortlessly at a perfect 60fps. What gives? The same applies to the Sly Collection games, and the framerate problems in Jak 1's Vita port are simply unacceptable. I'm aware that the answer most likely comes down to a sloppy porting job, but come on. I'm not coloured impressed when I see the framerate actually DIP BELOW 30.


----------



## uziq

been nerding out on Sm4sh pretty hard for the last couple of months. if I'm not working, I'm either playing smash or watching competitive play on youtube / twitch. i'm hoping I can get the confidence to go to a local or tourney sometime soon. the scene in my area is pretty big, so I have lots of opportunities.


----------



## Decomposed

Been playing osu for a hour trying to master a beatmap XD.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Zelda A Link Between Worlds. Such a great game. Easily the best Zelda game I've played so far, leaving the likes of Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask in the dust. Something I thought I'd mention is that, for the most part, I'm not big on Zelda music. ALBW's soundtrack, however, is pretty amazing. It's also seems to be played at a higher quality than most 3DS games, so that's nice.  I also really enjoy the graphics for the most part. And that 60fps brings a tear to my eye. :')


----------



## ilsr

Arma 3, some german mod currently.


----------



## SilentStrike

Momodora: Reverie Under The Moonlight

Found this awesome metroidvania game that was released on March this year, it is very pretty, it has a good soundtrack, excellent controls and is hard, having a lot of fun with this game.


----------



## Tokztero

King of Fighters Ultimate Mugen Gold Edition. This stuff is better than Street Fighter and Mortal Combat IMO, some specials on KOF are over the top though.


----------



## PsyKat

Fallout 4... again/still. Lol <3 .


----------



## kaminagi

Danganronpa 2


----------



## livetolovetolive

Agar.io a lot


----------



## DespairSenpai

Ffxiv


----------



## Steve French

Uncharted 2. Gunplay and platforming are still mediocre. Improved the presentation a fair bit. I guess I could say I am mildly enjoying it so far, doesn't feel nearly so much of a slog. Maybe I've mellowed to interactive films.


----------



## Michael1983

The Binding of Isaac Rebirth - so addictive!


----------



## Leonidas1

Resident Evil Revelations 2 on Xbox One


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still playing Dark Souls 3.

I Kind of rage quit a few times on Yhorm the giant because of a crappy gimmik mechanic(i'm not looking up spoilers on youtube). It took me a while to figure out i had to charge the ****ing storm sword. Once i got that it took me two tries lol.


----------



## Aribeth

Scrub-Zero said:


> Still playing Dark Souls 3.
> 
> I Kind of rage quit a few times on Yhorm the giant because of a crappy gimmik mechanic(i'm not looking up spoilers on youtube). It took me a while to figure out i had to charge the ****ing storm sword. Once i got that it took me two tries lol.


Summon Siegward for the fight? That guy was stunning the boss every 5 seconds for me lol. I didn't even know about the Storm Ruler, my +10 Dark Sword worked perfectly fine on him.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Aribeth said:


> Summon Siegward for the fight? That guy was stunning the boss every 5 seconds for me lol. I didn't even know about the Storm Ruler, my +10 Dark Sword worked perfectly fine on him.


I wasn't aware he could help(i don't summon npcs for fights). I found him in the well by luck and bought his armor from patches and then i found him locked later and got him out but haven't seen him since. Anyway once i found the trick that boss got easy pretty fast. Kind of a shame because he was a cool boss.

I guess i should read spoilers after all. Been screwing up a lot of npc quests. Killed Yuria and Leonhard because i didn't like them. Too shady for me, so off with their heads. And i gave dark scrolls to Irina and now shes acting emo saying touch me it's dark. So i figured i screwed that quest up too and decided to kill her for her stuff 

The only quest i got right was Sirris. I went to her world to killed the dark wizard lord and then killed him alone in my world. Haven't seen the girl since though.


----------



## HenDoggy

Manhunt


----------



## Aribeth

Scrub-Zero said:


> I wasn't aware he could help(i don't summon npcs for fights). I found him in the well by luck and bought his armor from patches and then i found him locked later and got him out but haven't seen him since. Anyway once i found the trick that boss got easy pretty fast. Kind of a shame because he was a cool boss.
> 
> I guess i should read spoilers after all. Been screwing up a lot of npc quests. Killed Yuria and Leonhard because i didn't like them. Too shady for me, so off with their heads. And i gave dark scrolls to Irina and now shes acting emo saying touch me it's dark. So i figured i screwed that quest up too and decided to kill her for her stuff
> 
> The only quest i got right was Sirris. I went to her world to killed the dark wizard lord and then killed him alone in my world. Haven't seen the girl since though.


You really avoided spoilers in a game that literally has no story and gives zero information on how to do npc quests? 

I did all the npc quests properly on my first playthrough by reading stuff on the wiki.


----------



## sajs

heads and tails ... apparently.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Aribeth said:


> You really avoided spoilers in a game that literally has no story and gives zero information on how to do npc quests?
> 
> I did all the npc quests properly on my first playthrough by reading stuff on the wiki.


I rarely read the wiki for games to be honest(unless i hit a wall). I like not knowing what to expect and figuring it out by myself. It makes me very thorough with my gameplay. Besides i have a lot of experience with DS 1&2 so that's almost a wiki 

btw the Dark sword is a good weapon. I'm using it myself. 
I just fire up *Carthus beacon*(haven't found *power within* yet) and Carthus flame arc or *great magic weapon* and i go to town on bosses. It works rather well if you can keep up the attacks with a fast weapon. I use both pontiff's rings too for hp heal and extra damage.


----------



## Aribeth

Scrub-Zero said:


> btw the Dark sword is a good weapon. I'm using it myself.
> I just fire up *Carthus beacon*(haven't found *power within* yet) and Carthus flame arc or *great magic weapon* and i go to town on bosses. It works rather well if you can keep up the attacks with a fast weapon. I use both pontiff's rings too for hp heal and extra damage.


I used the Dark Sword for half of the game, and didn't like the game much. Thought it's not so good, but it was because of that sword. All you do is spam attacks and stagger enemies before they stagger you. And it's great at it, but it kinda takes the fun out of the game; reminds me of DS2 where I spammed left click with my op rapier the entire game. As soon as I stopped using the sword, the game became fun. Freakin love my Dragonslayer Greataxe  It has 750 AR right now. I hit bosses for 1400 damage with the weapon skill :eek


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Scrub-Zero said:


> I wasn't aware he could help(i don't summon npcs for fights). I found him in the well by luck and bought his armor from patches and then i found him locked later and got him out but haven't seen him since. Anyway once i found the trick that boss got easy pretty fast. Kind of a shame because he was a cool boss.
> 
> I guess i should read spoilers after all. Been screwing up a lot of npc quests. Killed Yuria and Leonhard because i didn't like them. Too shady for me, so off with their heads. And i gave dark scrolls to Irina and now shes acting emo saying touch me it's dark. So i figured i screwed that quest up too and decided to kill her for her stuff
> 
> The only quest i got right was Sirris. I went to her world to killed the dark wizard lord and then killed him alone in my world. Haven't seen the girl since though.


I played and completed the game a week before it was even out (So there was no wikis), so my first playthrough was completely **** as well. Yuria never came, and I actually didn't find a single NPC merchant before i completed the whole game (beating every boss). I ran around with a sword and shield, and the beginner magics 

I started a new game where I have been trying to complete all the NPC quests but I am pretty sure I ****ed up on the big guy in ninja hat, I don't remember his name even though he has been in all the Dark souls games  Catarina of something..

Haven't touched the game now in almost a week.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Anyone that can tell me a little bit about Baldurs gate? 

I think that because I loved the Dragon Age/Witcher games so much Baldurs gate has to be my next game to play.


----------



## Hikin

Did any of you folks try Orcs Must Die Unchained? I'm a big fan of the series and I was pretty psyched when I noticed that they made a MOBA-style free to play. Been playing it for the last week and I have like 30 hours already.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Scrub-Zero said:


> I rarely read the wiki for games to be honest(unless i hit a wall). I like not knowing what to expect and figuring it out by myself. It makes me very thorough with my gameplay. Besides i have a lot of experience with DS 1&2 so that's almost a wiki
> 
> btw the Dark sword is a good weapon. I'm using it myself.
> I just fire up *Carthus beacon*(haven't found *power within* yet) and Carthus flame arc or *great magic weapon* and i go to town on bosses. It works rather well if you can keep up the attacks with a fast weapon. I use both pontiff's rings too for hp heal and extra damage.


Why did you delete your response?

I was just about follow the way you nicely explained everything and get it. With the mod and everything.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Demon Soul said:


> Why did you delete your response?
> 
> I was just about follow the way you nicely explained everything and get it. With the mod and everything.


Sorry about that. I figure people don't care and won't reply so i delete posts sometimes. I don't think there's any way to get the post back sadly.

But anyway the mod can be tedious to install so here's a guide that will help you. I suggest getting the widescreen mod too. It will make the game look more sharp.

https://www.gog.com/forum/general/enhance_the_gameplay_in_your_edition_of_baldurs_gate_from_gogcom

You can buy the right versions of the games on gog.com for cheaper than the enhanced editions usually, which is kind of funny to me. The trilogy is great because it basically does what the enhanced versions do, which is let you play Baldur's gate 1 with the BG 2's much better engine and classes, but you play everything like one big game.

I think it's the best way to play the game anyhow and by a long shot. And if you think Dark Souls is hard, wait until you play this game. don't feel too bad if your party gets wiped out.

And don't forget what i've said about Icewind Dale. Definitely a series worth playing.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Scrub-Zero said:


> Sorry about that. I figure people don't care and won't reply so i delete posts sometimes. I don't think there's any way to get the post back sadly.
> 
> But anyway the mod can be tedious to install so here's a guide that will help you. I suggest getting the widescreen mod too. It will make the game look more sharp.
> 
> https://www.gog.com/forum/general/enhance_the_gameplay_in_your_edition_of_baldurs_gate_from_gogcom
> 
> You can buy the right versions of the games on gog.com for cheaper than the enhanced editions usually, which is kind of funny to me. The trilogy is great because it basically does what the enhanced versions do, which is let you play Baldur's gate 1 with the BG 2's much better engine and classes, but you play everything like one big game.
> 
> I think it's the best way to play the game anyhow and by a long shot. And if you think Dark Souls is hard, wait until you play this game. don't feel too bad if your party gets wiped out.
> 
> And don't forget what i've said about Icewind Dale. Definitely a series worth playing.


I don't think you should delete your posts even though people don't reply. On this website you can very easily blame it on anxiety, and not on yourself.

I don't think Dark souls is especially hard no  I will definitely see if it can top any Halo game with skulls on. if you aren't familiar with Halo it is a shooter game. There is something called the mystic difficulty which turns off your HUD (healthbar, radar, the little dot so you can see where you shoot) and add an immense amount of health and superb aiming capabilities to the enemies. Some levels are so hard you have to use glitches to pass them.

I tried to find the original game earlier and I still cannot. I love challenges though, and actually can't wait.

https://gyazo.com/6d89874b84d2535258466f6eb8708215

Do I have to download their client or something?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Demon Soul said:


> I don't think you should delete your posts even though people don't reply though. On this website you can very easily blame it on anxiety, and not on yourself.
> 
> I don't think Dark souls is especially hard no  I will definitely see if it can top any Halo game with skulls on. if you aren't familiar with Halo it is a shooter game. There is something called the mystic difficulty which turns off your HUD (healthbar, radar, the little dot so you can see where you shoot) and add an immense amount of health and superb aiming capabilities to the enemies. Some levels are so hard you have to use glitches to pass them.
> 
> I tried to find the original game earlier and I still cannot. I love challenges though, and actually can't wait.
> 
> https://gyazo.com/6d89874b84d2535258466f6eb8708215
> 
> Do I have to download their client or something?


Weird it's not for sale anymore...and it was last week i checked! The *******s probably removed them to sell the enhanced versions. I bet that's it since it's not on steam either. Well that sucks.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Scrub-Zero said:


> Weird it's not for sale anymore...and it was last week i checked! The *******s probably removed them to sell the enhanced versions. I bet that's it since it's not on steam either. Well that sucks.







Gonna see if I can find them somewhere else, or should I just buy the enchanted versions? I am most likely going to have to buy it on CD if I buy the original, and then wait .. Is it worth it? 

How long would it take to complete both games?


----------



## Nunuc

Scrub-Zero said:


> Weird it's not for sale anymore...and it was last week i checked! The *******s probably removed them to sell the enhanced versions. I bet that's it since it's not on steam either. Well that sucks.





Demon Soul said:


> Gonna see if I can find them somewhere else, or should I just buy the enchanted versions? I am most likely going to have to buy it on CD if I buy the original, and then wait .. Is it worth it?


The original versions are now included as bonus content when you buy the Enhanced Editions. Can't buy them separately anymore.

source: www.gog.com/news/definitive_edition_bundle_baldurs_gate_i_ii_icewind_dale


----------



## DespairSenpai

Ffxiv


----------



## Tokztero

The Thing, thought the game was good on PS2 so bought it again for PC. Noticed that assimilations are scripted for NPCs thought they were random, it's kind of disappointing to say the least. There is a mod to make them random but it has a lot of bugs.


----------



## scooby

Has anyone played battleborn yet? I'm curious about how it is.


----------



## Overcast

Finished Yakuza 5 a few days ago, and just like the last games in the series it's a pretty good game. The story, gameplay, side missions and all the **** there is to see got me hooked, I'll be looking forward to Yakuza 6.

I'm also done with Tales of Zestiria. I can't say it's my favorite Tales game but it's still very good. Cute game :wink2:, wouldplayagain/10.


----------



## feels

My boyfriend wanted me to just play a couple games of Hearthstone with him and I kicked his *** and now I'm in this **** deep again. 


It has been years. I still believe in this Hunter deck tho


----------



## Aribeth

Replaying Dark Souls 1 for the sixth time. It's a million times better than the others ^^

Loving my Black Knight Halberd. I always thought halberds sucked, but now I've learned how to use them properly and they rock.


----------



## Raulz

Hearthstone. The latest expansion Whispers of the Old Gods came out recently so I've been playing it significantly more lately. 

I ended up getting almost 50 card packs with all my hard-earned gold and got several decent legendaries out of them.


----------



## InFlames

The game where everything you do fails and every girl rejects you. Also everyday brings more bad news. No matter how much you level up the bosses just get harder.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Aribeth said:


> Replaying Dark Souls 1 for the sixth time. It's a million times better than the others ^^
> 
> Loving my Black Knight Halberd. I always thought halberds sucked, but now I've learned how to use them properly and they rock.


A lot of speed runners use the black knight halberd. Well, if they actually get the drop from the Black knight at Darkroot garden. A good alternative is the Gargoyle halberd. Just as badass, but a bit less op.


----------



## AngelClare

InFlames said:


> The game where everything you do fails and every girl rejects you. Also everyday brings more bad news. No matter how much you level up the bosses just get harder.


You need to grind more to level up your gear.


----------



## GhostlyWolf

Mass Effect 3 :3


----------



## AngelClare

Star Citizen and Elite: Dangerous

I just bought a joystick and throttle setup and my Oculus will hopefully be here in a few days. I may never return to reality again.


----------



## Humesday

Layers of Fear


----------



## Steve French

The first Witcher. Pretty great game I must say, can't believe it only cost me a dollar. Drinking, fist-fighting, ****ing, gambling, chopping off heads, good stuff. Bit janky and sometimes confusing, easy enough to look past though.


----------



## Sociallychallenged86

Yakuza 4, after having recently beaten the first three games. I really like this series and wish it had more exposure in the West. Evokes nostalgic memories of Shenmue, in a way.


----------



## Fever Dream

Stellaris


----------



## Nunuc

Stellaris


----------



## Charmander

The remastered Heavy Rain. Don't get me wrong, I love this game, but the voice acting is just horrible in a lot of places.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Borderlands the pre sequal, Overwatch, Dying Light the following, Cities Skylines and Super Mario Galaxy 2 on Dolphin Emu


----------



## Rickets

Witcher 3. Almost done. Definitely replaying it at some point. Probably in my top 3 games ever.


----------



## Fat Man

I've been playing a ton of Animal Crossing: New Leaf recently.


----------



## Cheesecake

Metroid Prime on the Wii. I have beaten this game plenty of times before. It's one of my favorites. 

I'm in the last stretch. Not looking forward to a boss that is coming up.


----------



## Aribeth

Kathy Rain.


----------



## Cashel

Crusader Kings 2


----------



## Raulz

Rocket League though I tend to get salty if I play it day after day so I need to take breaks often.


----------



## Humesday

Empyrion


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Project Zomboid and Spellweaver. I like to alternate between a twitch game and strategy/RPG. Well, PZ is a bit of both.


----------



## Repix

Playing trough Call of Duty: United Offensive once again.

The first Soviet Mission is definitely my favorite together with the B-17 Mission.


----------



## uziq

Sm4sh is life.


----------



## Sprocketjam

The Witcher 3 and some Hearthstone on the side.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing Alien 3 for the Super Nintendo.

This was a pretty good movie to game adaptation, even though it felt more like Aliens than Alien 3. It's mission based where you get them through a terminal and they're kind of fun. You go from killing eggs to welding doors while being assaulted by aliens. But seriously the game is very hard and you only have one life, although you do get passwords and health pickups here and there. The only bad point of the game are the controls. They're responsive but still a bit clunky when it comes to shooting. When you shoot and aliens are a bit too close you'll get hit and miss the shot, even though you shot it way before it hit you. And you have to crawl walk a lot since the small aliens can't be hit standing up.

I've been playing this one for years on and off. It's a good pick up and play when you feel like being immersed in the Aliens universe.

It's a heck of a lot better than colonial marines lol.


----------



## Humesday

Stellaris


----------



## Aribeth

Far Harbor DLC for Fallout 4.


----------



## InFlames

AngelClare said:


> You need to grind more to level up your gear.


Funny I've always been my gear is above everage


----------



## VividKaleidoscope

I'm playing some Resident Evil Revelations 2 it's a ok game.


----------



## DistraughtOwl

I accidentally shot someone's leg in rainbow six siege and he called me a douche and killed me. :c


----------



## scooby

I'm having such a blast playing the new Doom.


----------



## SilentStrike

Rabi-Ribi. great metroidvania, the story is very weak, but everything else, from the gameplay to the soundtrack is amazing.

Donkey Kong 94(Super Game Boy)- Remember the arcade Donkey Kong, the original with a few levels that was already very fun, well, there is a game boy sequel with a lot more levels and variety, it is actually pretty damn fun.


----------



## Arbre

I feel like playing Mother 3 after one of my favourite YouTubers did a review of it.


----------



## To22

Probably some Need For Speed. It's a shame, I find a lot of these recent Need For Speed games kinda "meh", but at the same time I would rather play them than most of the games I have. Then again, I can say that about a lot of racing games. I wonder what it is that makes me prefer killing time with those as opposed to some of the better games....

I wish games like Blur, SSX, and Downhill Domination would come to PC. Those are some fun racing games :/


----------



## Scrub-Zero

To22 said:


> Probably some Need For Speed. It's a shame, I find a lot of these recent Need For Speed games kinda "meh", but at the same time I would rather play them than most of the games I have. Then again, I can say that about a lot of racing games. I wonder what it is that makes me prefer killing time with those as opposed to some of the better games....
> 
> I wish games like Blur, SSX, and Downhill Domination would come to PC. Those are some fun racing games :/


I'm playing Assetto Corsa and Dirt Rally on and off and i like them a lot. I might even buy a cheap used wheel at some point to get better at them.

Most of the PC racing games aren't that good imo, and i've played a lot of them. I'm more into sims than arcades though, so that's probably why. There's just no games like Gran Turismo on PC, which is a shame. There's just games that try to give you a sim feeling but fail.

And Blur is on PC. It used to be on steam but was removed by Activision. You can still buy it on Amazon or Ebay.


----------



## Leonidas1

VividKaleidoscope said:


> I'm playing some Resident Evil Revelations 2 it's a ok game.


The game is too easy for me. I'm playing through survival now.


----------



## To22

Scrub-Zero said:


> I'm playing Assetto Corsa and Dirt Rally on and off and i like them a lot. I might even buy a cheap used wheel at some point to get better at them.
> 
> Most of the PC racing games aren't that good imo, and i've played a lot of them. I'm more into sims than arcades though, so that's probably why. There's just no games like Gran Turismo on PC, which is a shame. There's just games that try to give you a sim feeling but fail.
> 
> And Blur is on PC. It used to be on steam but was removed by Activision. You can still buy it on Amazon or Ebay.


Racing games are something special. And yeah, there's definitely a lack of racing games on PC. But Blur is on PC?! Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## Steve French

Crimson Skies: High Road to Revenge. I got the demo of the game from some magazine back in the day and must have played through it twenty times, but of course as a kid in a small town with no credit card for the internet or money in general I couldn't buy it. Well, more then a decade on, finally bought er, $3 well spent.


----------



## McFly

Played Super Mario 64, first time in 20 years. Fun but I got stuck finding the stars.
So tried California Speed and didn't care for that. Then Automobili Lamborghini, the same, just wasn't entertaining.
Then a bit of Legend of Zelda Ocarina of time. I'll put that one on hold for now because it looks like it needs a lot of involvement. Last time I sampled that was at a N64 kiosk at Toy R Us when it first came out.
Now I'm on Donkey Kong which is a hella fun. Reminds me of Crash Bandicoot. Now I wish I had a N64 those years back, the only times I played on it then was at a friends house.


----------



## AngelClare

Elite: Dangerous I'm really in love with this game right now.


----------



## Fat Man

Final Fantasy 7, I'm grinding for the final boss.

My cousin let me borrow his PS4, along with his copy of Fallout 4. I've been having a great time playing it.



Arbre said:


> I feel like playing Mother 3 after one of my favourite YouTubers did a review of it.


 Are you talking about SomecallmeJonney's review? If so, I loved his opinion on the game, especially what he thought about chapter 7 and 8.


----------



## Arbre

Nanosupport8 said:


> Are you talking about SomecallmeJonney's review? If so, I loved his opinion on the game, especially what he thought about chapter 7 and 8.


Yep. I'm always interested to see his opinions and reviews on games. I was expecting him to like the Mother series more than he does since they seemed like his type of game. I often agree with what he says about games. The only time I can remember where we would definitely disagree is Metroid Prime 2. He didn't really like Prime 2 while I like it as much as Prime 1.


----------



## Steve French

Finally decided to go through MGS4. I was really turned off by it on my initial go round years ago and only made it a couple hours in. Snake looking like Tom Selleck? More of the cheesy dialogue and cutscenes then actual gameplay? I can move in first person? Every cast member ever showing up and doing a jig? Well, time heals all wounds. It's actually pretty great when I keep an open mind. Hell, after MGSV, I was missing all the cutscenes/codec convos and urban stealth action gameplay.


----------



## InFlames

AngelClare said:


> You need to grind more to level up your gear.


Like against a woman's backside? lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Arbre said:


> I feel like playing Mother 3 after one of my favourite YouTubers did a review of it.


oooooooooooooh is that Youtuber SomecallmeJohnny by any chance? He's one of my favs too.


----------



## TonyH

League of legends baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arbre

ShatteredGlass said:


> oooooooooooooh is that Youtuber SomecallmeJohnny by any chance? He's one of my favs too.


Yes. I like his reviews channel and his gaming channel.


----------



## iminnocentenough

Deus Ex


----------



## Hikin

Started gaming again after a break due to other reasons. Was more depressed than ever without it so I'm glad the break is over.

Mostly Orcs Must Die:Unchained, The Long Dark and Fallout 4.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

The Witcher 3 on PC. Epic quality


----------



## Steve French

Lately I've been playing this game called try to get MGS4 working. Got ten hours in, then it just died. Or killed my PS3. Sadly both are past the expiry date. Can't just quit at this point. Oh well, maybe in a few years when they release an HD version. Now on to The Witcher II.


----------



## Rockwell

Hitman and Warhammer


----------



## Jetlagg

Final Fantasy, Ace Attorney, and Kirby Superstar Ultra


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing Morrowind and having a blast! Literally since i play as a destruction Altmer mage/monk this time around. Kung Fu fighting with fire/ice palm(touch spell) strikes to finish the enemy. It's kind of easy mode at this point, but a bit tedious to take on multiple enemies due to having to fatigue them all before finishing them. Kind of funny to see two or three lying exhausted on the ground waiting to die though. I'm planning to enchant sanctuary on robes eventually. What kind of monk would i be if i can't dodge hits. And with Atronach sign i get 50% spell absorb, but i plan to get more than that.

Anyway. This game will always be miles better than Skyrim could ever hope to be. Years later and 700 and more hours into the game and i'm still having more fun than a fully modded Skyrim
#****thedragonborn


----------



## scooby

Quite a bit of Overwatch. Just got it yesterday, I'm a pretty big noob.


----------



## UkrBrig

Gita V Online on PS4. If you'd like to play together, let me know.

I am 17, male, mic is possible. Open to play with both males and females, age should be around mine. Private message me.


----------



## Repix

I've been playing trough the whole campaign in one my own games which is almost finished..

Been working on a battle map which updates for every mission.. (It's just watching an invasion as it progresses)


----------



## Aribeth

Super Metroid on SNES.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Aribeth said:


> Super Metroid on SNES.


An actual SNES or are you on a simulator?


----------



## Hikin

Played some FIFA 11 on Gameranger for nostalgia's sake. Otherwise still on Orcs Must Die: Unchained, a real gem that needs more players.


----------



## Glue

Street Fighter III 3rd Strike on Dreamcast. Best fighting game ever. The DC controller is **** so I bought an arcade stick. Hope it arrives before next weekend.

Still playing Dark Souls 3.


----------



## Aribeth

Wings of Amnesty said:


> An actual SNES or are you on a simulator?


I'm using an emulator. But I don't like the game much. I'm at half or something and I'm quite bored with it. Don't really understand the praise it gets.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Glue said:


> Still playing Dark Souls 3.


I was still playing it up til this morning. Switched to finally playing the last of us now, got the remastered version for ps4.


----------



## Humesday

Planetbase

Damn good game. I just wish there was more content.


----------



## Mur

And...


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

The Witcher 3 - Update!


Hands down this is 1 of the best games I've ever played, it just doesn't stop impressing whether it's the visuals (and those beautiful landscape views), the immersive clever audio or of-course the storyline and how it's delivered (and I havnt played the 1st 2). Even the ickle side quests are better quality than other AAA games etc. 


It. Is. Fan-fookin-tastic!

I'm not a 100% completionist at all, I normally do the story and that is it. This game however, it's like a movie and I'm not blessed with Ultra preset 60fps @ 4k.... I'm high/ultra @ 1080 30-50fps but I think I'll gun for at least 100% quests on this! and I'll follow the creators of this game because I'd be stupid if I didn't after experiencing this.


It actually makes me laugh with delight that this quality of entertainment is achievable. If you havn't tried it and want to be immersed in gaming nirvana, seriously check this out.


Oh and the combat, crafting and player progression is of equal quality and extremely enjoyable! 


Back to Novigrad!!!!!


----------



## TheLastShy

Heroes of the Storm and StarCraft II


----------



## Nozz

Got back into playing Civ 5 again.


----------



## bbrownleather

Nier, on ps3.
yonaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah...


----------



## bbrownleather

Nier, on ps3.
yonaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh...


----------



## SilentStrike

Just finished playing Dropsy...it was amazing, excellent graphics, soundtrack, the story was kinda generic but told in such an strange and interesting way that i was more invested in the story of this game than in the story of many rpg's, great world building, and i love that there are tons of little details or stuff that you can miss that are only there to explain more about the characters and setting without being in your face and explaining what they mean or by forcing you to go to a menu and read stuff.

Aside from that i am playing Invisible, Inc. and Overwatch.


----------



## puffysnow

Yo-Kai Watch and Stella Glow ^^


----------



## dragonbaby

Sims 4 new expansion Dine Out, The Sims is so addicting to me~ and Ocarina of Time 3ds remake


----------



## Hikin

Still on Orcs Must Die: Unchained, but also played a bit of TF2 and FIFA on Game Ranger. Never thought I'd play so many multiplayer games at once.


----------



## Moxi

Just started Heroes of the Storm. Played LoL years ago, but it seems pretty different.


----------



## Wirt

Doom, Overwatch, Rocket League, Ratchet & Clank

AND i have a backlog..and steam sale in a couple weeks. eesh


----------



## Brandeezy

Beyond 2 Souls & Nba 2k16


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Halo Wars 2 beta


----------



## Steve French

Needed something to act as a bit of a break before I jump into the hundred hours of Witcher 3, so I'm figuring on the remastered Ico.


----------



## MoonxChild

Rise of the Tomb Raider 2nd time through


----------



## Aribeth

Just finished the last episode of Dreamfall Chapters.


----------



## MorganBG

I've decided to play Sims 2 again along with Civ 5 and TF2.


----------



## VividKaleidoscope

I decided to revisit Stilwater and play some Saints Row 1 (I haven't played it in years) but I've forgotten how incredibly frustrating it can be at times.


----------



## CptHello

I'm thinking of starting up Fire Emblem Fates again. I got it when it first released but only played an hour or so before putting it down.


----------



## bbrownleather

trying to beat the optional bosses in KH1 - final mix.


----------



## Rickets

Shadow of Mordor (so fun slaughtering and beheading Orcs) and the 2 Witcher DLC stories. Fantasy heaven right now fam


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm binging on Path of Exile again, even if i told myself id quit for good. These type of loot base arpgs always draw me in, in way i have a hard time controlling.

And i'm still alternating between Oblivion and Morrowind. Maybe i'll play Skyrim next with Requiem.


----------



## Hikin

Steam summer sale, yay! Got some cash to spend so I can drown my depression in some new games !! God bless capitalism. Pretty keen on getting Rocket League among other things.


----------



## Steve French

Ico killed me inside. Looked nice, had good atmosphere. Combat and platforming were clunky as hell. Forgot to save and ended up dying due to the artistic camera an hour on. Said **** it, moved on to The Witcher 3. Pretty great. I've enjoyed them all. I must say though, I kind of liked the combat and the non-open world in number 2 more, as much as people bag on them both. However, that might just be getting adjusted, I'm only five hours in. Ordered the first three books too.


----------



## KelsKels

Sims 4 even though I kinda hate it. Bought the work expansion since it was on sale. I refuse to buy them new since I've gone through this crap 3 times already... I would keep playing the sims 3 if I could run my oldest game. After too many saves it just becomes unplayable and crashes.. And I was working on that sim for years. Ugh... Still salty about it. Anyways... Also started red dead redemption. I actually didn't own my own console when it came out so I never played it. I didn't get my own 360 until my 18th birthday so all I did was play Bethesda games on my dads Xbox since fallout and the elder scrolls are all he plays. Also bought watch dogs even though I heard it's repetitive as all hell, I guess Ubisoft announced a second game so I figured I'd find out for myself. Who knows when I'll get to that though... Between moving and juggling a million other games. Slowly working on my ng+ in witcher 3, haven't even made it to the dlc yet.

I'm so adhd when it comes to games.. I get bored fast and keep switching and buying whatever is cheap lol. Speaking of cheap... I hear stardew valley is amazing and on sale on steam.

Man I type too much.


----------



## GhostlyWolf

Overwatch


----------



## HenDoggy

Ea UFC 2 rocket league and beyond two souls.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I've been playing Mass Effect 1 lately, and I've been surprised to discover that the game actually kind of sucks. Like, it's really bad, lol. The story is interesting, though the structure of the game is, in my opinion, pretty bad. The side quests are tedious ****; the combat is pretty bad, the AI is horrid, the framerate is ***, the music is bland, the characters are vaguely interesting at best, and even the checkpoint system doesn't seem to work properly. That vehicle section is awful too -- the controls are utterly broken, controlling the thing is far more difficult than it needs to be. I'm really struggling with this game, lol. I payed $20 for it, expecting to be impressed. What I got was a glitchy, uninteresting game with strange RPG elements and broken combat that not only doesn't feel right, but also doesn't seem to 'work' half the time. The graphics are nice, though I don't find the art design to be terribly impressive. Even the morality system is stupid ****. I don't want to 'hate' this game, though if it doesn't get better, it's certainly headed that way, lmao. Seriously, why is the shooting so bad? Why are the controls so broken? Why can you only sprint when you're in combat? Why are the elevator rides so abundant and ****ty?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Halo CE and Far Cry 4


----------



## AngelClare

ShatteredGlass said:


> I've been playing Mass Effect 1 lately, and I've been surprised to discover that the game actually kind of sucks. Like, it's really bad, lol. The story is interesting, though the structure of the game is, in my opinion, pretty bad. The side quests are tedious ****; the combat is pretty bad, the AI is horrid, the framerate is ***, the music is bland, the characters are vaguely interesting at best, and even the checkpoint system doesn't seem to work properly. That vehicle section is awful too -- the controls are utterly broken, controlling the thing is far more difficult than it needs to be. I'm really struggling with this game, lol. I payed $20 for it, expecting to be impressed. What I got was a glitchy, uninteresting game with strange RPG elements and broken combat that not only doesn't feel right, but also doesn't seem to 'work' half the time. The graphics are nice, though I don't find the art design to be terribly impressive. Even the morality system is stupid ****. I don't want to 'hate' this game, though if it doesn't get better, it's certainly headed that way, lmao. Seriously, why is the shooting so bad? Why are the controls so broken? Why can you only sprint when you're in combat? Why are the elevator rides so abundant and ****ty?


It's one of the greatest games ever. It's almost 10 years old.


----------



## k_wifler

I've been playing a little colony survival game called RIMWORLD for... I don't know... going on two years?
It's still in development, and they add so many new awesome features that it sucks me back in every time they update.
I am going to try to put mines on every square of the large game map so that every invader just blows up when they arrive.


----------



## tehuti88

The only games I can play are on my laptop and on my tablet. I don't have a videogame system and don't want one.

On my tablet I currently have four game apps installed but I mainly play three of them--_Happy Street_ (a cute building game), _KleptoCats_ (I'm not sure what type of game you'd call this...basically you collect different cats, they move into your apartment, and you send them out to bring random objects back to decorate the place, so far it's funny but I imagine once they find everything it'll get pretty dull), and _Criminal Case_ (a forensics-themed hidden-object game, which I'm stuck on for the next few days since I have no friends). I've been playing _Happy Street_ since before the new year but am relatively new to the second two.

I'm so addicted to _Happy Street_ that when it bugs out on me (it has some pretty unfortunate recurring bugs) I get terribly depressed and hope that I won't lose much progress in the restoration, and I start jonesing for it if it takes a while to get it working again. ;_;

The fourth app I have is a match-3 (jewel) game whose name escapes me, I had it on my old Kindle Fire and decided to see if it was available for Android. Just a mindless game. I like match-3 games where you get to build/renovate something but most of them are timed and I can't stand that. :/ (I recently gave up on _Fishdom: Deep Dive_ for this reason. Too bad, I like the PC games and it was pretty cute otherwise.)

I'm not really playing any PC games at the moment though I have a ton of them (mostly hidden-object, match-3, and casual building/strategy games). Online I play _Forge Of Empires_ and _Elvenar_, though _FOE_ has gotten kind of stale since I decided to stop advancing in the Colonial Age. :/

I don't like games that involve fighting, excessive strategy, or time limits.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

AngelClare said:


> It's one of the greatest games ever. It's almost 10 years old.


even if i agreed with you, that would not make it true in an objective sense.


----------



## Qolselanu

Armored Warfare (Not great. But PvE mode offers mindless easy action)
KOTOR 3/SWTOR (Not awful, except some areas take up too much time to travel through)
Planetside (After many years the official servers are finally going offline this July 1st. Farewell)


----------



## Tokztero

Euro Truck Simulator 2. It's on sale for $7.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Tokztero said:


> Euro Truck Simulator 2. It's on sale for $7.


Such a relaxing game. I stopped playing it until i buy myself a wheel lol.

I wish they could fix a few things though, like seeing yourself shift and your hands on the wheel. It would do a lot for immersion.


----------



## Tokztero

Scrub-Zero said:


> Such a relaxing game. I stopped playing it until i buy myself a wheel lol.
> 
> I wish they could fix a few things though, like seeing yourself shift and your hands on the wheel. It would do a lot for immersion.


I know what you mean. The wheel is the ideal controller to complete the simulation, and it can be a bit hard to control with the keyboard.

I know you like your games with mods, The game is not so old so someone might be working on a mod for the hands.


----------



## Greys0n

I like playing poker. Recently, found a great online poker on NetBet guide. I am not a good player but I will improve my skills. I want to become a professional one day. They earn millions.


----------



## Charmander

Dying Light again.


----------



## okgoodbye

Unravel.


----------



## Glue

Tokyo Mirage Sessions. Feels like a Persona game without the ****ty calendar system. I like it.


----------



## Charmander

I just finished playing Dying Light: The Following DLC. It was totally worth the money but the ending (or choice of endings) made me sad/annoyed.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Rainbow Six Vegas 2


----------



## reliefseeker

Fifa online 3


----------



## Mick1990LFC

Rise of the Tomb Raider


----------



## Paper Samurai

I've already posted this elsewhere (and feel a bit like a unpaid cheer leader at this point) but it's worth repeating:

*Neo Scavenger*

A turn based, challenging indie game set in the post apocalypse - possibly the closest thing to the old school RPG's like Fallout in terms of story telling and gameplay.


----------



## Valley

wright now i'm playing portal 1 on pc ,counterstrikeGlobal defense on Pc,Gears of war 3 and ultimate Edition on xbox one and among the sleep on pc


----------



## HALover9000

At the moment I'm playing Battlefront and Battlefield: Hardline. Also started playing Pokemon GO and Hawken (free-to-play fps with mechs) today.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Neo said:


> Have either of you tried American Truck Simulator? I bought that on day of release but never really got into it like ETS2.
> 
> DiRT Rally is what I am playing at the moment. Great game.


I haven't tried American Truck sim yet. I was kind of disappointed when i found out the game was really small at launch. I'll wait until it's more complete to play it. But i do love the American trucks. Grew up around them as a kid since a lot of my uncles were drivers.

Id like to see a Canadian Truck simulator someday. Kind of pointless i guess since we mostly have american trucks. It would be cool as a dlc though.

And Dirt Rally is a sweet game. One of the best racing game to come out on PC for a long time.

Did you try Assetto Corsa? Another solid PC racer. I like their simple interface and relaxing music. I can't stand it when a game is loaded with dubstep and popular real life bands. It's a huge turn off.


----------



## Angela82

I like medieval RPG and lovecraftian horror style ones. My preferred ones are the Mount & Blade series, Skyrim, and now I just bought the witcher 3, I think I'll like it. I'm waiting for Bannerlord and Kingdom Come: Deliverance. I'm also enjoying the last door series, the Darkness Within 1&2 and I played the vanishing of Ethan Carter some weeks ago.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Neo said:


> Yes, I was expecting some kind of big step up from ETS2 but it didn't happen. I've had it uninstalled for a while, maybe there have been updates since. Did you ever try the online mod for ETS2? Maybe parts of Canada will be mapped as DLC in the future, I'd think it would certainly be possible.
> 
> I've not tried Assetto Corsa but I admit I've been tempted by it. Relaxing music is the way to go for sure  How does it compare to Project Cars, if you've tried that?


I never played the online mod for euro sim. But it sounds fun. If i ever play it i'm just gonna expect a lot of this to happen:






And Project Cars has been on my radar for a while, but my computer can't handle the game. As soon as i upgrade i'll give it a lap or two.


----------



## Charmander

Fallout 4. I bought it a while ago but never got round to playing it with all the work I had to do. Trying to get used to it. :b


----------



## Protozoan

Charmander said:


> Fallout 4. I bought it a while ago but never got round to playing it with all the work I had to do. Trying to get used to it. :b


Another settlement needs your help, I'll mark it on your map


----------



## Charmander

Protozoan said:


> Another settlement needs your help, I'll mark it on your map


Lol I'm getting a bit tired of helping out other settlements.


----------



## Protozoan

Charmander said:


> Lol I'm getting a bit tired of helping out other settlements.


But they can't wipe their own bottoms without you guiding them, they _need_ you Charmander

*They need it*


----------



## lealealea

I'm playing Animal Crossing New Leaf right now. I'm trying to not time skip at all for the first time... it's quite hard lol


----------



## Antiquated Mech

Playing a bit of Overwatch every now and then along with Transformers Devastation and Zero Time Dilemma.


----------



## Greys0n

I like casino games. There is no need to download specialized software in order to become a participant and enjoy the game. All happens in several clicks. For me it's relaxing and a real opportunity to win money. PS but i play on money seldom, it's a great way to practice poker skills


----------



## Rainy Cakes

I wish I could be playing right now. Waiting for my pc to arrive!


----------



## Yer Blues

Stellaris


----------



## knightofdespair

Avoided Diablo 3 for 3 years since it was so bad when it came out, but since they took away the money grubbing auction house its somewhat more playable. Now I'm stuck on torment 2 and for 3 days not one thing has dropped that will get me to the next difficulty level.


----------



## Aribeth

Been playing Team Fortress 2 for like a week.


----------



## Fever Dream

Charmander said:


> Lol I'm getting a bit tired of helping out other settlements.


I started playing Fallout 4 a few weeks ago too. The settlement quests can get pretty annoying, but the radiant ones are still the worst. I guess that either Preston found the perfect sucker, or the rank of general in the Minutemen doesn't mean what I think it means. No wonder he was quick to pass the job off.


----------



## Charmander

Fever Dream said:


> I started playing Fallout 4 a few weeks ago too. The settlement quests can get pretty annoying, but the radiant ones are still the worst.  I guess that either Preston found the perfect sucker, or the rank of general in the Minutemen doesn't mean what I think it means. No wonder he was quick to pass the job off.


It must be something about Bethesda games. Even when you became the leader of the Thieves Guild in Skyrim they still treated you like dirt and got you to carry out the hard labour while they stayed at home. It'd be better if you could send people out to scavenge for supplies or repair the horrible looking houses in Sanctuary. :b


----------



## JustSmileZee

I just got Diamond in League of legends and i started overwatch with friends but meh shooters arent really my thing.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

knightofdespair said:


> Avoided Diablo 3 for 3 years since it was so bad when it came out, but since they took away the money grubbing auction house its somewhat more playable. Now I'm stuck on torment 2 and for 3 days not one thing has dropped that will get me to the next difficulty level.


If you have ROS, I have a few level 70 that can run T2s if you're interested. Might be less boring to team up. We can farm rifts and greater rifts together or something. More uniques if we party and i have a bit of magic find even though it's apparently kind of useless in D3.

Poe really did conditioned me to go mf or nothing lol.


----------



## Fever Dream

Charmander said:


> It must be something about Bethesda games. Even when you became the leader of the Thieves Guild in Skyrim they still treated you like dirt and got you to carry out the hard labour while they stayed at home. It'd be better if you could send people out to scavenge for supplies or repair the horrible looking houses in Sanctuary. :b


Yeah, pretty much standard Bethesda. You could become the ruler and you would still be expected to go collect a dozen nirnroot, or deal with a rat problem in someone's basment.


----------



## Aribeth

knightofdespair said:


> Avoided Diablo 3 for 3 years since it was so bad when it came out, but since they took away the money grubbing auction house its somewhat more playable. Now I'm stuck on torment 2 and for 3 days not one thing has dropped that will get me to the next difficulty level.


I got to greater rift ~70 (way past Torment X) with my barbarian, half a year ago. It was quite fun but I got to the point where I had all the items that I needed for the build, and the only upgrades needed were the same items that I already had but with better stat rolls. Would've taken a million years so I just stopped


----------



## knightofdespair

Scrub-Zero said:


> If you have ROS, I have a few level 70 that can run T2s if you're interested. Might be less boring to team up. We can farm rifts and greater rifts together or something. More uniques if we party and i have a bit of magic find even though it's apparently kind of useless in D3.
> 
> Poe really did conditioned me to go mf or nothing lol.


I have 2 at 70 and I'm still kind of just trying to figure out what works the best... I solo stuff pretty much 100% of the time, and the barbarian at least can solo torment 2 pretty much everywhere but my stupid crusader is basically smacking things with a pillow at master difficulty :crying:
I have a DH and Wizard that are both about level 40, the wizard in particular seems promising at higher levels but I'm also trying to find a job so my hours of playing are weird these days. I'm also only at paragon level 80 so quite a ways left to improve there as well.


----------



## knightofdespair

Aribeth said:


> I got to greater rift ~70 (way past Torment X) with my barbarian, half a year ago. It was quite fun but I got to the point where I had all the items that I needed for the build, and the only upgrades needed were the same items that I already had but with better stat rolls. Would've taken a million years so I just stopped


Yeah but the other Diablo games suffered from that too. It would be nice if there was a way to just play offline and tinker with editors like the previous ones, I made some pretty cool god sets that basically let you nuke the map in a way that you just can't ever experience with legit/in game stats.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Aribeth said:


> I got to greater rift ~70 (way past Torment X) with my barbarian, half a year ago. It was quite fun but I got to the point where I had all the items that I needed for the build, and the only upgrades needed were the same items that I already had but with better stat rolls. Would've taken a million years so I just stopped


I'm surprised you lasted until torment X.

I made it to 4 on my Monk before i decided this game was trash and not worth my time. I'll log on once in a while to run one rift and then quit for weeks. Deep down im hoping that somehow Blizzard will turn this game around and make it good like D2 was. But that's a ****ing pipe dream. Blizzard will make Diablo 4 before they make D3 any good.


----------



## knightofdespair

Scrub-Zero said:


> I'm surprised you lasted until torment X.
> 
> I made it to 4 on my Monk before i decided this game was trash and not worth my time. I'll log on once in a while to run one rift and then quit for weeks. Deep down im hoping that somehow Blizzard will turn this game around and make it good like D2 was. But that's a ****ing pipe dream. Blizzard will make Diablo 4 before they make D3 any good.


The main thing I'm noticing is pretty much every class the main attack and 'spender' attacks are super out of whack... my stupid crusader it feels like you're doing 40 left clicks to get enough to do a right click and then it barely does any damage... I'm gonna get burn in on my screen saying that 'you don't have enough wrath'.


----------



## Aribeth

knightofdespair said:


> The main thing I'm noticing is pretty much every class the main attack and 'spender' attacks are super out of whack... my stupid crusader it feels like you're doing 40 left clicks to get enough to do a right click and then it barely does any damage... I'm gonna get burn in on my screen saying that 'you don't have enough wrath'.


Is your crusader below max level? I heard they are complete trash at leveling up but later on with good gear you will never be below 90% life (saw it on some live streams, guy was never losing health).


----------



## knightofdespair

Aribeth said:


> Is your crusader below max level? I heard they are complete trash at leveling up but later on with good gear you will never be below 90% life (saw it on some live streams, guy was never losing health).


Nope 70 in yellows and legendaries and can't go any higher than master, not because she would die but because I don't have the patience to spend an hour poking a pack of blue mobs to death. Supposedly there is only one set that makes it possible to use the high damage attacks a lot and I don't have it yet. Otherwise sheet DPS is about 242,000 and for 3 days every single 1h/2h I've found are all loss of dps.

I did manage to finally get to torment 3 on my barbarian but his limiting factor is also damage now, I can't seem to find a way to get my dps any higher without top notch gear, he's probably had 400 yellow weapons and 30 legendaries that were a substantial drop if I used them. I have some interesting gear perks too, might have to see if I can find out how to link my build.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/shadeofdeath-1663/hero/78320258


----------



## Humesday

Europa Universalis IV


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Hmmm, mostly dota now.

Used to also play Witcher 3 a few months ago. And also Oblivion, but couldn't get some awesome mods to work on my pc, so I let it go. Tried Skyrim, a little to depressing for me, those cold almost colorless landscapes, I still prefer the lush vegetation and warmer climate in Oblivion.

I now watch some youtube playthrough of Tehnomancer and thinking of installing it, but I already know most of the story so is it still worth playing ?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

knightofdespair said:


> Nope 70 in yellows and legendaries and can't go any higher than master, not because she would die but because I don't have the patience to spend an hour poking a pack of blue mobs to death. Supposedly there is only one set that makes it possible to use the high damage attacks a lot and I don't have it yet. Otherwise sheet DPS is about 242,000 and for 3 days every single 1h/2h I've found are all loss of dps.
> 
> I did manage to finally get to torment 3 on my barbarian but his limiting factor is also damage now, I can't seem to find a way to get my dps any higher without top notch gear, he's probably had 400 yellow weapons and 30 legendaries that were a substantial drop if I used them. I have some interesting gear perks too, might have to see if I can find out how to link my build.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/shadeofdeath-1663/hero/78320258


if you can find some immortal king gear your ancients will be permanent and you get more damage on top of it. I have 3 pieces of it now but missing another piece(or two) for the 400% damage boost from the wrath of berserker and call of ancient being active at the same time.

If i find some IK duplicate i'll save em for you.

Here's my Barb:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/BlizzardDied-1605/hero/43011401

Spin to win is kind of fun but id rather change my build at some point. Farming this dull fest game to get the gear id need is a pain in the *** though.


----------



## starsfreak

I'd love to finally do some heists in GTA Online but I got no friends and I'm sick of playing with strangers with Lvl 100+ always kicking me for being a "noob". I mean c'mon you gotta start somewhere right?


----------



## knightofdespair

Scrub-Zero said:


> if you can find some immortal king gear your ancients will be permanent and you get more damage on top of it. I have 3 pieces of it now but missing another piece(or two) for the 400% damage boost from the wrath of berserker and call of ancient being active at the same time.
> 
> If i find some IK duplicate i'll save em for you.
> 
> Here's my Barb:
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/BlizzardDied-1605/hero/43011401
> 
> Spin to win is kind of fun but id rather change my build at some point. Farming this dull fest game to get the gear id need is a pain in the *** though.


I have the gloves, the whole balance of the game is weird though. My crusader I got from 1-70 in about 20 hours of gameplay.. Obviously endgame is where they count on hooking people and I'm still trying to figure out the rifts and gems and kanai cube stuff.


----------



## Steve French

Just finished The Witcher 3's main quest line, now I'm debating whether to go out and buy the expansions right now or hold off for a while, digest, and go through one of the many other games I have lying around. All these sales and such, I got a number piled up. Valkyria Chronicles, Dark Souls, Devil Summoner 2, Final Fantasy X, Secret of Monkey Island, SoTC. None are really jumping out at me. 

Maybe Paper Mario, the ole 64 classic that I missed at the time. Almost burnt out on the RPG's though. I guess I didn't answer the original question. Nothing, really.


----------



## Steve French

Scratch that, I think I gotta keep on with Witcher 3. I put too many hours of my life and personal investment into the game universe to have things end up as they did all because I decided to *****slap Dijkstra and got a bit lost in a poorly designed romance subplot. There is that Isle of Mists save from 20 hours back.

I think that might be part of the awesomeness of the game though. Your choices really matter, in some way, unlike #2. Nothing is ever really too black and white either, or always heavily foreshadowed.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Halo 3 in the Master Chief Collection. I enjoy the old Halo games


----------



## daisyjimin

i'm playing three at the moment

borderlands co-op with my cousin
borderlands 2 solo
skyrim (i know i'm really late to the party but i'm dying i love it)


----------



## Arbre

Undertale, since it came out on the Linux version of Steam.


----------



## Arbre

So far I'm enjoying Undertale even more than I thought I would. The battles have been easy (it should get more difficult than this), the enemy encounter rate isn't too high, it has humour, and it has puzzles (it would be great if there are some challenging puzzles throughout the game).


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Arbre said:


> So far I'm enjoying Undertale even more than I thought it would. The battles have been easy (it should get more difficult than this), the enemy encounter rate isn't too high, it has humour, and it has puzzles (it would be great if there are some challenging puzzles throughout the game).


Yeah you don't see many rpgs with puzzles. I remember Brain Lord, Lufia 2, Alundra and Vagrant Story had some decent ones.

It added a nice challenge to the games. As if Vagrant Story wasn't complicated enough lol


----------



## Arbre

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yeah you don't see many rpgs with puzzles. I remember Brain Lord, Lufia 2, Alundra and Vagrant Story had some decent ones.
> 
> It added a nice challenge to the games. As if Vagrant Story wasn't complicated enough lol


Have you played the two Golden Sun games on the GBA? They had dungeons with puzzles. Reminded me of Zelda games.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Arbre said:


> Have you played the two Golden Sun games on the GBA? They had dungeons with puzzles. Reminded me of Zelda games.


ah yeah i remember them. I kind of liked the combat system and the way the characters and monsters were placed on the screen.


----------



## CptHello

Currently playing Danganronpa: Trigger Happy Havoc. Thinking of picking up I am Setsuna


----------



## knightofdespair

Scrub-Zero said:


> if you can find some immortal king gear your ancients will be permanent and you get more damage on top of it. I have 3 pieces of it now but missing another piece(or two) for the 400% damage boost from the wrath of berserker and call of ancient being active at the same time.
> 
> If i find some IK duplicate i'll save em for you.
> 
> Here's my Barb:
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/BlizzardDied-1605/hero/43011401
> 
> Spin to win is kind of fun but id rather change my build at some point. Farming this dull fest game to get the gear id need is a pain in the *** though.


Been finding some set gear but I still don't see how people are hitting 1 million plus sheet DPS... I've run bounties over and over, can't get the act 1 ring to drop. I don't have the DPS to survive higher than torment 4 and Grift 18... just takes too long to kill stuff.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

knightofdespair said:


> Been finding some set gear but I still don't see how people are hitting 1 million plus sheet DPS... I've run bounties over and over, can't get the act 1 ring to drop. I don't have the DPS to survive higher than torment 4 and Grift 18... just takes too long to kill stuff.


Just keep doing torment 1-2 until you drop what you need. All items unlock at torment 1 and stat rolls wont be higher because you're on torment X.

There's no point running higher torment if you could run four t1 by the time you go through one t4 slowly. High torment only gives you a higher drop rate, and i think it's only for legenday gear, not sets. Faster is better than more drop rate.

Also, check this site out for some builds and sets you need for them.

http://www.icy-veins.com/d3/barbari...hoss-oath-and-wrath-of-the-wastes-patch-2-4-1


----------



## Tokztero

Mass Effect, 3rd play-through.


----------



## EmyMax

I'm currently playing The Sims 2, Postal 2 : Eternal Damnation and Jurassic Park : Operation Genesis.


----------



## Virgo

OS RuneScape LOL!!! DOES ANYONE PLAY!? add me. Eceria.


----------



## knightofdespair

Scrub-Zero said:


> Just keep doing torment 1-2 until you drop what you need. All items unlock at torment 1 and stat rolls wont be higher because you're on torment X.
> 
> There's no point running higher torment if you could run four t1 by the time you go through one t4 slowly. High torment only gives you a higher drop rate, and i think it's only for legenday gear, not sets. Faster is better than more drop rate.
> 
> Also, check this site out for some builds and sets you need for them.
> 
> http://www.icy-veins.com/d3/barbari...hoss-oath-and-wrath-of-the-wastes-patch-2-4-1


Oh man, got a gem to 25 and it made a huge difference yesterday, after that managed to get both weapons ancient, ancient pants, and got 2 more gems to 25.


----------



## Tibble

Resubbed to WoW. Collecting transmogs until legion hits.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

knightofdespair said:


> Oh man, got a gem to 25 and it made a huge difference yesterday, after that managed to get both weapons ancient, ancient pants, and got 2 more gems to 25.


Which gem is that? What's your DPS now?

I'm at 600 000+ about now on my barb(and most of my characters) But i play so little that it probably wont get any better anytime soon.


----------



## knightofdespair

Scrub-Zero said:


> Which gem is that? What's your DPS now?
> 
> I'm at 600 000+ about now on my barb(and most of my characters) But i play so little that it probably wont get any better anytime soon.


It was bane of the powerful but I got rid of it and put in other ones already. I'm at 900k or so dps now but a lot of it was also crit damage.. I also just got the ring that triples WW damage. Basically I went from being stuck in torment 2-3 to clearing torment 9 but it seems like the difficulty scales up a lot between 9-10 and grift 41-45 to the point I'm getting instakilled once in a while from stuff that I never got a chance to dodge away from. The have a patch coming out soon that adds another 3 levels of torment to the top up to 13 I believe.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

knightofdespair said:


> It was bane of the powerful but I got rid of it and put in other ones already. I'm at 900k or so dps now but a lot of it was also crit damage.. I also just got the ring that triples WW damage. Basically I went from being stuck in torment 2-3 to clearing torment 9 but it seems like the difficulty scales up a lot between 9-10 and grift 41-45 to the point I'm getting instakilled once in a while from stuff that I never got a chance to dodge away from. The have a patch coming out soon that adds another 3 levels of torment to the top up to 13 I believe.


Glad you found some gear to help you tackle higher torment. I bet if you still played Poe you'd be stuck at basically the same place.

That's one Advantage d3 has over poe. If you keep playing, eventually you will drop what you need. That won't happen in Path of Exile ever. Unless you're a popular streamer. They get streamer RNG.


----------



## knightofdespair

Scrub-Zero said:


> Glad you found some gear to help you tackle higher torment. I bet if you still played Poe you'd be stuck at basically the same place.
> 
> That's one Advantage d3 has over poe. If you keep playing, eventually you will drop what you need. That won't happen in Path of Exile ever. Unless you're a popular streamer. They get streamer RNG.


Well both games are kind of balanced around multi player drop rates and difficulties (more players don't increase the difficulty as much as it should, and vastly boost drops). They don't really intend or design either of them for solo play but d3 is still better than it was when I first bought it. The only way I got that gem up to 25 was with another guy I played wow with, and once it unlocked the bonus damage against elites I was able to go about 10 grift levels higher and get more gems to drop and level, plus blood shards and death breaths to gamble for ancient weapons... my main problem now is that without decently rolled ancient armor drops and augmenting gear I'm stuck around grift level 47, I can kill mobs but arcane/cold/jailer means instant death if I get hit. 19 million toughness in game and I'm getting one hit killed. If I augmented both weapons I could maybe get up past 50 but that costs maybe 100 million gold plus gems plus at least 10 hours of game time for each slot, and it goes by the highest legendary gem level you're able to sacrifice so unless I could top 50ish its not really worth it.


----------



## Valley

Im playing 4 games wright now
Pokemon alpha sapphire for 3ds
Donkey kong country returns 3ds
zelda ocarina of time 3ds
animal crossing for 3ds


----------



## McFly

Fallout 4 finally. It's been enjoyable so far, much like 3 and New Vegas, just much better graphics. People complained about how different it is but it doesn't feel like a different style of game. I haven't gotten the hang out of building things, the menu is a bit clunky, would be better if you could navigate a grid using the mouse cursor.

But with the game being like the previous ones, the enemy AI is still incredibly dumb. You shoot at a guy, bullets hitting the wall behind them and they don't notice it, or ignore the casualties of their comrades. Combat involving grenades and miniguns and enemies 100ft away are clueless. In combat run up to a bad guy crouching and open fire on them and they just stay there looking at you. And they still run into walls, smh. Disappointed it's not better, I remember games in the 90s that had smarter enemy AI. FO3 or NV had a mod to increase enemy awareness, I need to look if they have something like that for 4. Also the animation could be better on character faces. 

Still it's great game as much as I've gotten through it.


----------



## Sapphires

Rise of the Tomb Raider. There's more to do in this one than Tomb Raider 2013. It's going to take me ages to complete. Not complaining though, I love me some Lara Croft.


----------



## myself0500

kane and lynch 2 on my xbox one backwards compatibly , I also am playing lots of prominence poker on steam . I have been wanting to give Uncharted 4 a try on my ps4 but I havent got any money right now I might rent it from redbox sometime it looks really good .


----------



## Sapphires

Double-ish post. Just bought Starbound and it's worth every damn penny.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

OSU! I'm currently making a beatmap... so far it's actually not bad. Perhaps I might publish it, lol.


----------



## Moxi

Finally getting started on Terraria in space, aka Starbound. Some improved features but inventory, etc, feels a bit clunky.


----------



## knightofdespair

Scrub-Zero said:


> Glad you found some gear to help you tackle higher torment. I bet if you still played Poe you'd be stuck at basically the same place.
> 
> That's one Advantage d3 has over poe. If you keep playing, eventually you will drop what you need. That won't happen in Path of Exile ever. Unless you're a popular streamer. They get streamer RNG.


Kind of fed up now... Got another 150 hours since last post and no upgrades at all.. My gems are as high as I can get them and that stupid ***** Kadala has given me nothing but trash...


----------



## Steve French

Loaded up the ole Final Fantasy X remaster on the PS3. Man, I remember this game really blowing my tits off back in the day. It seems pretty primitive now. ****, 2001 was 15 years ago. Still got it on the plot and gameplay, even with the questionable graphics and stilted delivery.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

knightofdespair said:


> Kind of fed up now... Got another 150 hours since last post and no upgrades at all.. My gems are as high as I can get them and that stupid ***** Kadala has given me nothing but trash...


Yeah Kadala is a stingy ***** lol. I dont remember getting anything noteworthy from her yet beside the usual garbage legendary.

And RNG is a hit or miss a lot of the time. Not to mention the ninja nerf they put in between patches. I played poe on and off on my mf poison arrow and no good drops for a week, then out of the blue i get a 6 link and a unique that sold for 10 ex.


----------



## DRung

I'm playing Metal gear solid 5 at the moment.


----------



## Steve French

Been playing AM2R, this fan-made Metroid II remake that was just (fully) released. Have to admit, they did a pretty good job with it.


----------



## knightofdespair

Steve French said:


> Loaded up the ole Final Fantasy X remaster on the PS3. Man, I remember this game really blowing my tits off back in the day. It seems pretty primitive now. ****, 2001 was 15 years ago. Still got it on the plot and gameplay, even with the questionable graphics and stilted delivery.


That is my least favorite one, the main guy seems so fruity and it just wasn't fun. I don't think I ever even finished it.


----------



## knightofdespair

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yeah Kadala is a stingy ***** lol. I dont remember getting anything noteworthy from her yet beside the usual garbage legendary.
> 
> And RNG is a hit or miss a lot of the time. Not to mention the ninja nerf they put in between patches. I played poe on and off on my mf poison arrow and no good drops for a week, then out of the blue i get a 6 link and a unique that sold for 10 ex.


I finally got a chest upgrade.. Spent about 30 million gold trying to get the 'reduced damage from elites' and now its rolled to the lower end  They nerfed gold a lot in this last patch but enchanting and gems still cost the same, figured out last night the boon of the hoarder gem helps me get about 10 times as much per rift run.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

knightofdespair said:


> I finally got a chest upgrade.. Spent about 30 million gold trying to get the 'reduced damage from elites' and now its rolled to the lower end  They nerfed gold a lot in this last patch but enchanting and gems still cost the same, figured out last night the boon of the hoarder gem helps me get about 10 times as much per rift run.


That's the gold explosion gem right? I have it equipped on my monk and barb. The gold drops are kind of nuts and fun to see.

Did you get the gold world portal(greed) a few times from the goblins? You get a crap ton of gold from it too. I love getting those.


----------



## knightofdespair

Scrub-Zero said:


> That's the gold explosion gem right? I have it equipped on my monk and barb. The gold drops are kind of nuts and fun to see.
> 
> Did you get the gold world portal(greed) a few times from the goblins? You get a crap ton of gold from it too. I love getting those.


Yeah Greed is where I got the gem to drop in the first place. The WW balance is pretty bad and I don't want to play the cookie cutter build that sucks. I'm probably going to play long enough to get shoulders, gloves, and helm to ancient and augment them and then I'm done. It is pretty funny this week has been bad, lot of ddos and lag and people realizing that always online has some major drawbacks... I like to troll their forums too, pretty funny all the fanbois that insist you should cater your gameplay to the way some designer who doesn't even work there anymore decided 5 years ago was the only way to play.

POE has its own issues.. At least with d3 there is a way to reforge pretty easily and smart loot so most of what drops is useful.. POE has nothing but triple/quadruple layers of RNG that mean you can play ten thousand hours and still end up with nothing for all that time.


----------



## Steve French

knightofdespair said:


> That is my least favorite one, the main guy seems so fruity and it just wasn't fun. I don't think I ever even finished it.


It is, admittedly, the only one I've finished. Not that I didn't enjoy the others, just got bogged down at certain parts. I really lacked the patience then for any challenging games, and I found the plot of FFX quite compelling for the time, with Sin and the church and all that instead of just taking on another empire, enough so to soldier on, before getting invested.

I can see the issues though. In fact, I made it about an hour this round before retiring. It's no VI, but still.


----------



## knightofdespair

Steve French said:


> It is, admittedly, the only one I've finished. Not that I didn't enjoy the others, just got bogged down at certain parts. I really lacked the patience then for any challenging games, and I found the plot of FFX quite compelling for the time, with Sin and the church and all that instead of just taking on another empire, enough so to soldier on, before getting invested.
> 
> I can see the issues though. In fact, I made it about an hour this round before retiring. It's no VI, but still.


I feel like IX and X were the weakest of the series story wise and content wise... Just not all that fun. I even got X-2 (used for like $5) and I don't think I got more than half an hour on that either.

I'm curious to see what the new one will look like. From the art it sounds like it could go either way. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XV


----------



## Scrub-Zero

knightofdespair said:


> Yeah Greed is where I got the gem to drop in the first place. The WW balance is pretty bad and I don't want to play the cookie cutter build that sucks. I'm probably going to play long enough to get shoulders, gloves, and helm to ancient and augment them and then I'm done. It is pretty funny this week has been bad, lot of ddos and lag and people realizing that always online has some major drawbacks... I like to troll their forums too, pretty funny all the fanbois that insist you should cater your gameplay to the way some designer who doesn't even work there anymore decided 5 years ago was the only way to play


Fanboys, fanboys never change.

Yeah the build variety in D3 is so minimal. You can barely call it builds when you have like 3 or 4 different ways to play the game per characters because of pre-made sets decided by some dev.

D2 was so much better with the builds variety because of stats distribution. I remember seeing melee amazons and sorcs back then. There isn't any of that in d3, which sucks. I knew it would be bad when they announced stats wouldn't be in Diablo 3.



knightofdespair said:


> POE has its own issues.. At least with d3 there is a way to reforge pretty easily and smart loot so most of what drops is useful.. POE has nothing but triple/quadruple layers of RNG that mean you can play ten thousand hours and still end up with nothing for all that time.


Definitely true. Even with item quantity and rarity you don't often get good items. But you do get more currency so if you're a market person you can eventually buy stuff.

But self-found is a pain in the *** in this game. I ripped a few hardcore characters recently because i only had yellow garbage and couldn't afford good things. It was weird to start new with no good stuff as back up. I forgot how hard the game really was.


----------



## knightofdespair

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yeah the build variety in D3 is so minimal. You can barely call it builds when you have like 3 or 4 different ways to play the game per characters because of pre-made sets decided by some dev.


I made a post a few days ago about it. I like the WW play style, but I also have the permanent call of the ancients, and overall the main issue is that mob life goes up so much around grift 52-55 that I can't damage them enough and end up frozen/jailed/dead. I shouldn't have to ditch WW and play some totally lame other set of abilities just to progress, but basically that is where I'm at. I kill stuff easily and quickly up to that point, but past that I need the remaining slots to all go ancient, plus augment and even then I bet I won't go above grift 70.

If you're on might be interesting just to see how high we could get on there. I think its a lot easier with more people.


----------



## RueTheKnight

My life is currently making cartoon characters in Sims 2 and watching them raise hell.


----------



## Rickets

Finally finished Blood and Wine dlc for the Witcher. I'll probably replay the whole game soon with a different build.


----------



## Humesday

still Europa Universalis 4

I'm thinking about putting more effort into Crusader Kings 2. CK2 hasn't hooked me like EU4. I'm thinking I'll give it another shot. But, I don't think the human drama element in the game really appeals to me.


----------



## Greys0n

I like small games, something like Angry birds or Pokemon ( I have heard that it became very popular). I usually play on http://www.friv4online.com/ . These games are good, simple, non intensive. They are good even for Windows XP lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero

@knightofdespair

I'll probably be on a bit tonight if you're still interested but i can't run anything close to torment 9. Maybe 5 or 6 with my monk.


----------



## knightofdespair

Scrub-Zero said:


> @*knightofdespair*
> 
> I'll probably be on a bit tonight if you're still interested but i can't run anything close to torment 9. Maybe 5 or 6 with my monk.


Tonight is probably not good, but I could probably get you up to torment 10 pretty easy, but after that would depend on group level stuff. I'm decent at bunching things together and doing some slow DOT with bleed gem but the highest I can clear solo is about 57, after that they just plain have too much health and the blues/yellows seem to do a lot more frozen/jailer that kills me instantly.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

knightofdespair said:


> Tonight is probably not good, but I could probably get you up to torment 10 pretty easy, but after that would depend on group level stuff. I'm decent at bunching things together and doing some slow DOT with bleed gem but the highest I can clear solo is about 57, after that they just plain have too much health and the blues/yellows seem to do a lot more frozen/jailer that kills me instantly.


I checked my damage carefully on the monk and once the shenlong's fist damage kicks in, i pop over 1 million damage(with my current gear, barely focusing on crit -33% chance) and i can maintain it up quite a while as long as i have something to hit.

I'm just trying to find some of inna's set pieces for the mystic allies and damage boost per mystic. After i get it should be able to run pretty high torment.


----------



## Steve French

Mass Effect, the first. This will be the second time I've gone through it. I have yet to play the third, so I wanted to take one character through them all to the finish. 

Also, I see Goldeneye Source has a new update out, making it free even for those without HL2. Looks to be quite improved from earlier releases, I'll be giving it a try. It really confused me though, when I saw the news on the internet. People were getting all excited about this new fan made HD Goldeneye remake. I was a bit lost, before realizing it was just an update to a mod I had played years ago.

You know, few multiplayer gaming experiences I've had have matched the four player splitscreen Goldeneye, from almost 20 years ago.


----------



## knightofdespair

Scrub-Zero said:


> I checked my damage carefully on the monk and once the shenlong's fist damage kicks in, i pop over 1 million damage(with my current gear, barely focusing on crit -33% chance) and i can maintain it up quite a while as long as i have something to hit.
> 
> I'm just trying to find some of inna's set pieces for the mystic allies and damage boost per mystic. After i get it should be able to run pretty high torment.


I got on about an hour after you logged off, looking at your builds it looks like gems and ancient set items would help a lot, the gems really make a huge difference and getting another 10 levels on mine would help a ton too. The sheet DPS is pretty misleading but generally I can kill stuff easily at 10, the grifts I'm dying at are around torment 12-13 and from what I read a lot of it is the wastes set but I am not willing to ditch ww just to go 10 higher.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

knightofdespair said:


> I got on about an hour after you logged off, looking at your builds it looks like gems and ancient set items would help a lot, the gems really make a huge difference and getting another 10 levels on mine would help a ton too. The sheet DPS is pretty misleading but generally I can kill stuff easily at 10, the grifts I'm dying at are around torment 12-13 and from what I read a lot of it is the wastes set but I am not willing to ditch ww just to go 10 higher.


There's a bunch of gems floating in my chest from leveling characters, but like i said it's hard to play the game enough to level the gems proper.

I can't stand farming more than 2 or 3 greater rift before i'm bored enough to log off. Kind of burned out on repetition and how dull the game feels.

That bane gem you spoke about, i got one at about level 13. I guess i'll start using it. But until i get enough inna's pieces i'm kind of stuck at t4. If i play tonight i'll try torment 5 or 6 and see. Not like you have much of a punishment for dying anyway.


----------



## feels

Playing SMT4 again. Gonna follow a guide for neutral path this time. I got it without trying last time but I ain't gonna chance it.


----------



## Steve French

I discovered that I had these trading card things on steam, and that you could sell them. Well, I didn't see the need for them, so I sold em off and bought Stardew Valley. I'm pretty pumped.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Been playing Grim Dawn again, trying out new builds.

A good underrated arpg that is miles better than Diablo 3: reaper of boredom.


----------



## knightofdespair

Scrub-Zero said:


> A good underrated arpg that is miles better than Diablo 3: reaper of boredom.


Lol, I finally got full set of ancient but I'm kind of dismayed at how ****ty the wastes set is, I guess it was good 2 years ago and got nerfed, and now even with full ancient set and good gear rolls I doubt I can clear higher than 60, maybe with a group but it sounds like the other barb sets are twice as powerful with faceroll abilities. If you're around I could still probably get you to at least torment 10-11 at which point you would probably surpass me pretty easily. It is fun to waste all the stuff that used to kill you but a lot of the design of D3 is still pretty stupid.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

After tons of digging, I managed to find an English-patched Half Minute Hero: The Second Coming. Some animated cutscenes are obviously still in Japanese. but the rest is English. Loving it so far.


----------



## sliplikespace

I'm about to start up Zero Time Dilemma either now or after I wake up later if I sleep. I loved 999 and to a lesser extent Virtue's Last Reward so hopefully it lives up to my expectations.

I'm also somewhere in the middle of Manhunt with the PS2 on PS4 backwards compatibility. I should probably get back to finishing that sometime as well.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Skyrim. Currently dicking around with some mods to improve the performance as much as I can. It's playable - it actually runs better than Oblivion does despite having far superior visuals, but I'm trying to push the performance as high as I can get it. From what I've played so far (haven't played in years), it's actually better than Oblivion in most every way, save for maaaybe the quality of the quests. More developed thoughts coming soon.


----------



## obiwanpepperoni

ShatteredGlass said:


> Skyrim. Currently dicking around with some mods to improve the performance as much as I can. It's playable - it actually runs better than Oblivion does despite having far superior visuals, but I'm trying to push the performance as high as I can get it. From what I've played so far (haven't played in years), it's actually better than Oblivion in most every way, save for maaaybe the quality of the quests. More developed thoughts coming soon.


I'm waiting for the PS4 remaster to come out.

I used to have it on PS3 and I had a lot of fun with it. I can't wait to try some mods!

What race are you playing as?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

obiwanpepperoni said:


> I'm waiting for the PS4 remaster to come out.
> 
> I used to have it on PS3 and I had a lot of fun with it. I can't wait to try some mods!
> 
> What race are you playing as?


You should buy Skyrim on PC. You get the enhanced edition free and there's plenty of mods. You might have to wait a while on PS4 to get mods since they can't even make mods work on Fallout 4 yet.

They sure bragged about it long before launch for those pre-orders, though.


----------



## Aribeth

Scrub-Zero said:


> Been playing Grim Dawn again, trying out new builds.
> 
> A good underrated arpg that is miles better than Diablo 3: reaper of boredom.


How is it compared to Titan Quest? I wanted to play it but I was too lazy to play another arpg after finishing TQ on legendary last year and getting to high tier rifts in diablo 3, so I just left it for some other time.

The first area really turned me off tho, it was some dark drab level with mud everywhere... or something like that.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Aribeth said:


> How is it compared to Titan Quest? I wanted to play it but I was too lazy to play another arpg after finishing TQ on legendary last year and getting to high tier rifts in diablo 3, so I just left it for some other time.
> 
> The first area really turned me off tho, it was some dark drab level with mud everywhere... or something like that.


Titan Quest is much better. They really nailed it with the greek theme.

Grim Dawn is a bit gloomy with that first area, but it get's a bit better once you beat the warden boss. I can't speak for end game since i'm not there yet. but at least you can choose difficulty so you don't have to do the boring areas again, unless you reroll a character.

But yeah in general it's a bit dark and depressing overall.


----------



## obiwanpepperoni

Scrub-Zero said:


> You should buy Skyrim on PC. You get the enhanced edition free and there's plenty of mods. You might have to wait a while on PS4 to get mods since they can't even make mods work on Fallout 4 yet.
> 
> They sure bragged about it long before launch for those pre-orders, though.


Oh gosh, I'd love to get it on PC. Unfortunately, all I have is a laptop which doesn't always play games very well 

On another note,

I'm currently playing Another Metroid 2 Remake. So far it's amazing! I was one of the lucky ones who got it before they took the game down.






I'm considering getting Federation Force in the near future as well


----------



## ShatteredGlass

obiwanpepperoni said:


> I'm waiting for the PS4 remaster to come out.
> 
> I used to have it on PS3 and I had a lot of fun with it. I can't wait to try some mods!
> 
> What race are you playing as?


When I play TES games, I typically play as a dark elf. This time, however, I went with a high elf.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Dark Souls 3, soon to be Dark Souls 3 + trainer because re-doing things does my head in and Rise of the Tomb Raider plus some others (Borderlands 2, AC:S, Evolve + more).


----------



## nameless3903787489796

Dynamons. 

This game is based on pokemon. I still have 5 more dynamons to catch, I have 8 dynamons at the moment but they kept getting killed. My strongest dynamon is at Level 28, I need to catch more dynamons that are Level 20+ and above so that we can join forces and become a very powerful team and catch the remaining 5 dynamons


----------



## Ominous Indeed

So I have been playing Ark Survival lately and I am so tired of everything trying to kill me.

Everytime I die I always spawn beside the biggest and ugliest monster so I get insta-killed again. SPAWN-KILLED!

I hate all of you high level PVP'ers who pull up your crossbows and one shoot me since I am just a dumb caveman running around with a stick! 

I hate that my guy can't run away from anything so even a tiny mosquito can kill me!

I hate the unsportsmanlike fish that have to attack me 1vs20. 

And I especially hate the guy who snuck upon me while I was in the inventory and killed me. I almost had 40 hides for a bed! I WANNA THROW my controller into a wall now!!!!!


----------



## Glue

The Last Blade 2. The PS4 theme is &#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56396;


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Glue said:


> The Last Blade 2. The PS4 theme is ������


One of my favorite fighting game. I've been playing the arcade version for a bunch of years. It really shows how beautiful 2d graphics can be.


----------



## bbrownleather

Kh 2.5: kh 2 final mix


----------



## Makenzie83

Still playing World of Warcraft. 10+ years and still haven't found a game I like more.


----------



## Charmander

Canis Canem edit (Bully)


----------



## knightofdespair

Dragon Warrior 2 (again)


----------



## obiwanpepperoni

ShatteredGlass said:


> When I play TES games, I typically play as a dark elf. This time, however, I went with a high elf.


I tried to play as a dark elf once. Something about their eyes makes them look upset all the time :lol

But then again I suck terribly at character creation



whereistheoffswitch said:


> Dark Souls 3


:grin2:



bbrownleather said:


> Kh 2.5: kh 2 final mix


I played that game for the first time last year! One of the best games ever IMO

If you ever try the data battles, good luck with Vexen :flush



Makenzie83 said:


> Still playing World of Warcraft. 10+ years and still haven't found a game I like more.


That Warcraft movie made me a believer.



knightofdespair said:


> Dragon Warrior 2


At first glance I thought that was Final Fantasy III for the NES. "I am burning with shame"


----------



## Steve French

ME2 now. Damn, was this ever a good sequel. Better combat, presentation, dialogue, atmosphere, no elevators, cut out the mako, cut down the loading times, etc. The dumbing down of the rpg elements was not too good, but hey, can't have it all.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Aribeth said:


> How is it compared to Titan Quest? I wanted to play it but I was too lazy to play another arpg after finishing TQ on legendary last year and getting to high tier rifts in diablo 3, so I just left it for some other time.
> 
> The first area really turned me off tho, it was some dark drab level with mud everywhere... or something like that.


You'll probably like the game though if you like Titan Quest. The builds are varied, but sadly not all that balanced yet.

The scenery gets better in the Arkovian lands. Looks a bit like the start of the game in Titan quest. Mountains and grass. Haven't been much further than this since I've lost two hardcore characters already(playing on hardcore normal veteran)

It's a hard game. Veteran can be toggled on or off. All it adds are more hero monsters and slightly tougher mobs.

And I was actually wrong about the difficulties. You have to go through each(normal, elite, ultimate) to unlock the next one apparently.


----------



## BlueMoon72

Dragon Age Inquisition Multiplayer on PS4
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Steve French

Bought Dark Souls for a couple shekels on a whim. Figured I'd give er a try. Made it to Lordran, feeling pretty badass after whooping that asylum demon real easy. Run into a couple mook skeletons, proceed to get murdered countless times. Lose all my experience after the second go round, only realize several deaths later. Hurts deep.


----------



## vela

Civilization 4 on a P4.


----------



## Michael1983

The Walking Dead.


----------



## Makenzie83

obiwanpepperoni said:


> I tried to play as a dark elf once. Something about their eyes makes them look upset all the time :lol
> That Warcraft movie made me a believer.
> I haven't seen it yet, still waiting for it to come out on iTunes.


----------



## LoveTheCosmos

I'm playing Elder Scrolls Online on PS4 since my PC crapped out on me =( time to build a new one!


----------



## Red October

I have way too many games being played atm, i should really just focus on 1 or 2 

-hearts of iron 4
-rune factory 4
-valkyria chronicles
-no man's sky
-stellaris
-cities: skylines


----------



## Nunuc

Red October said:


> -hearts of iron 4


Bought HoI4 on launch but haven't even tried it yet. Is it better than HoI3?


----------



## Red October

Nunuc said:


> Bought HoI4 on launch but haven't even tried it yet. Is it better than HoI3?


I haven't played HoI3, i'm pretty new to paradox games

people on the paradox forums seem mixed about it, some are upset about it being much less complex than HoI3, and I guess there's less content also, since they haven't had time for many patches or any expansions yet


----------



## knightofdespair




----------



## ShatteredGlass

skyrim has been giving my time the succ


----------



## Karsten

I'm hooked on League of Legends.


----------



## shiori

I just finished Riven and I'm starting on The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings now.


----------



## Steve French

Well, Dark Souls again. I'll probably be eighty before I get around to finishing this one, I'm pretty ****. Just made it to Anor Londo. I got raped 100 times in the catacombs because I couldn't find the one necromancer and those damn spinning wheels, then proceeded to breeze through Sens Fortress due to all my gains. 

Now here's where I about put my fist through the screen. I get to this part where first you run up these stairs, then you fight these two giants. They are *******s. They hit just about 360 degrees, and run or jump right back to where they came from if you try and lead them apart. They go down easy enough though, and I realized you can run right past them. Then we get to these flying demon ****ers. They are pretty weak, except for the one part where two jump you from the sides and they combo kill you, if you don't manage to dodge their first few and just run on by. It doesn't help that the real *******s of the sequence, these two archers, are firing at you the whole time. And if you block their arrows, you end up falling from the two foot wide platform to your death. Well, I finally got past them all after a dozen or two tries, only to get murdered in the next room by some very poor hit detection.

Still, keep going back for more. Becoming a masochist. I know it'll only get worse from here on out.


----------



## AussiePea

Giving Deus Ex: Mankind Divided a go, pretty impressed thus far.


----------



## Yer Blues

Hopefully NHL 2017 this week.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Currently playing Starmade.

Building EVE Online replicas is fun as hell: http://www.star-made.org/


----------



## Steve French

I felt the desire to play an mmo, for some odd reason. I downloaded Guild Wars 2. Well, I am downloading, with my internet it will be a week before it gets going again.

I guess it comes from reading this thread where old WOW players waxed nostalgic about their early game experiences. Got me thinking to back to the good old days of Ecthoranis, my human paladin. Several aspects of the game pissed me off, and I quit after about level 40, or some 250 hours of playtime as I seem to recall. I had mainly played it to game out with my buddy that moved away. We had some good times running around Azeroth, despite my occasional distaste.

I like the idea of MMO's. I just hate the time sink, the same damn combat in every one, the retarded fetch quests, the lack of any real sense of accomplishment, or any real story. This one probably won't be any different, but it's worth a try I guess. Free and all to a point.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Currently playing Starmade.
> 
> Building EVE Online replicas is fun as hell: http://www.star-made.org/


Will you play Eve Online when it goes free to play? There's quite a bit of ship/skill restrictions, but at least players can explore the whole game.



Steve French said:


> Now here's where I about put my fist through the screen. I get to this part where first you run up these stairs, then you fight these two giants. They are *******s. They hit just about 360 degrees, and run or jump right back to where they came from if you try and lead them apart. They go down easy enough though, and I realized you can run right past them. Then we get to these flying demon ****ers. They are pretty weak, except for the one part where two jump you from the sides and they combo kill you, if you don't manage to dodge their first few and just run on by. It doesn't help that the real *******s of the sequence, these two archers, are firing at you the whole time. And if you block their arrows, you end up falling from the two foot wide platform to your death. Well, I finally got past them all after a dozen or two tries, only to get murdered in the next room by some very poor hit detection.
> 
> Still, keep going back for more. Becoming a masochist. I know it'll only get worse from here on out.


Yeah the snipers of Anor Londo are hard to get by. Beside some bosses, this is one of the hardest areas in the game to get through.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Scrub-Zero said:


> Will you play Eve Online when it goes free to play? There's quite a bit of ship/skill restrictions, but at least players can explore the whole game.


I had a three month subscription to EVE earlier this summer. It was pretty cool.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Shadowrun DragonFall



















A pretty damn good game that feels a lot like the classic RPG's that came out in the 90's and early 2000's. Excellent writing and characters to boot.

~ I got about 1/3 of the way into the game and decided to restart with a different character class/stats (after learning more of the game mechanics) - you gotta avoid improving more than 4-ish attributes otherwise you'll be a weak generalist who'll get their butt kicked later on.


----------



## Humesday

Mad Max


I played it for about 30 min before going back to playing EU4.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Path of Exile. 

I'm trying to make my way on the Atlas so i can fight the new tough bosses. It's a pain in the *** slow though, but at least i'm getting there.
The bosses look hard as nails but i should be okay with my build.


----------



## Mur




----------



## railcar82594

Elite: Dangerous for pc. It's probably the best space sim ever made. But dang, it's a grind, almost like a part-time shift job, because you need to make "credits" to be able to sightsee more safely in at least known space of the galaxy.


----------



## superwholock

Don't Starve


----------



## Aribeth

Paper Samurai said:


> Shadowrun DragonFall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pretty damn good game that feels a lot like the classic RPG's that came out in the 90's and early 2000's. Excellent writing and characters to boot.
> 
> ~ I got about 1/3 of the way into the game and decided to restart with a different character class/stats (after learning more of the game mechanics) - you gotta avoid improving more than 4-ish attributes otherwise you'll be a weak generalist who'll get their butt kicked later on.


Good, underrated game. Cool story (although a bit cliche) and awesome atmosphere & soundtrack. I finished it and then played it again when the Director's Cut version came out.

I'll tell you a secret though: I absolutely despise turn based combat so 100% of my game time in combat was with cheats. I would just give myself infinite action points and kill all the enemies in one turn so I could get the crap combat over with asap. lol


----------



## knightofdespair

Scrub-Zero said:


> Path of Exile.
> 
> I'm trying to make my way on the Atlas so i can fight the new tough bosses. It's a pain in the *** slow though, but at least i'm getting there.
> The bosses look hard as nails but i should be okay with my build.


Any different than before besides the usual shuffling the skill tree around?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

knightofdespair said:


> Any different than before besides the usual shuffling the skill tree around?


Quite a bit has changed since you played. New end game-ish content with the Atlas. 4 New big bosses(all dropping their own OP uniques) and a 5th Boss once you beat the four guardians.

But also the maps and their bosses have changed a lot. Some new enemies and boss, some have moved to new maps etc. Prophecy league has been implemented in the base game, so there's that to do even if it gets boring. You can get good ones though like 5 link or even 6 link with one fuse and other goodies.

There's the ascendancy stuff too where you get a specialized class for each characters, which is pretty cool, but tedious to do a bit. Tedious as in a labyrinth and a hard boss(or two) at the end)

This game is improving a lot, but there's still that damn lag and hard to gear up system.

I've been doing to leagues more than standard lately and i got a crit marauder to 70+ He's ripping stuff apart, but low health and resists due to lack of good gear. Still fun to start from nothing and end up with a still strong character. I've lost all my hardcore guys sadly. Stupid oneshot rips because resists are not maxed  The usual.

I would be on hardcore permanently if they had not nerfed xp to the ground. Takes forever to get to 80+ now unless you have a good map pool with good tier.


----------



## VanitysFiend

Aribeth said:


> I'll tell you a secret though:* I absolutely despise turn based combat* so 100% of my game time in combat was with cheats. I would just give myself infinite action points and kill all the enemies in one turn so I could get the crap combat over with asap. lol


I used to think that the unpleasant things u said on this forum were the result of misanthropy mixed with self loathing, but if this is correct u truly r an evil creature...


----------



## knightofdespair

Scrub-Zero said:


> Quite a bit has changed since you played. New end game-ish content with the Atlas. 4 New big bosses(all dropping their own OP uniques) and a 5th Boss once you beat the four guardians.
> 
> But also the maps and their bosses have changed a lot. Some new enemies and boss, some have moved to new maps etc. Prophecy league has been implemented in the base game, so there's that to do even if it gets boring. You can get good ones though like 5 link or even 6 link with one fuse and other goodies.
> 
> There's the ascendancy stuff too where you get a specialized class for each characters, which is pretty cool, but tedious to do a bit. Tedious as in a labyrinth and a hard boss(or two) at the end)
> 
> This game is improving a lot, but there's still that damn lag and hard to gear up system.
> 
> I've been doing to leagues more than standard lately and i got a crit marauder to 70+ He's ripping stuff apart, but low health and resists due to lack of good gear. Still fun to start from nothing and end up with a still strong character. I've lost all my hardcore guys sadly. Stupid oneshot rips because resists are not maxed  The usual.
> 
> I would be on hardcore permanently if they had not nerfed xp to the ground. Takes forever to get to 80+ now unless you have a good map pool with good tier.


Still seems kind of similar, got the ascendency but it seems like damage-wise I'm doing about what I did before this last patch dropped, maybe even a little less. The labyrinth is a pain in the ***...


----------



## ladysylvanisxo

World of Warcraft ❤💙


----------



## Sliusarek

Deus Ex: Human Revolution. What a great game! Also I kinda play in Deus Ex Go on Ipad and some little stuff on Vita.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

knightofdespair said:


> Still seems kind of similar, got the ascendency but it seems like damage-wise I'm doing about what I did before this last patch dropped, maybe even a little less. The labyrinth is a pain in the ***...


The lab is a pain, but the enchants you can get are worth it. Did you get all 6 points?

You should be doing at least 12k chaos dps with frenzy charges up. Are you using item quality and quantity in your caustic setup? If so that's why your damage is low.


----------



## Paper Samurai

VanitysFiend said:


> I used to think that the unpleasant things u said on this forum were the result of misanthropy mixed with self loathing, but if this is correct u truly r an evil creature...


Lol, a tad harsh 



Aribeth said:


> Good, underrated game. Cool story (although a bit cliche) and awesome atmosphere & soundtrack. I finished it and then played it again when the Director's Cut version came out.
> 
> I'll tell you a secret though: I absolutely despise turn based combat so 100% of my game time in combat was with cheats. I would just give myself infinite action points and kill all the enemies in one turn so I could get the crap combat over with asap. lol


When done right, I get really into turn based stuff (Civ, XCom etc.) - Dragonfall's combat is good enough for what it is but nothing too ground breaking, I can see why some people wouldn't be that into it.

And yeah, the atmosphere/world building that they've done is pretty great. It's worth playing for just that in my opinion.


----------



## VanitysFiend

Paper Samurai said:


> Lol, a tad harsh


Wasn't really meant to be  Hopefully @Aribeth won't mind, I think she likes being called evil...


----------



## knightofdespair

Scrub-Zero said:


> The lab is a pain, but the enchants you can get are worth it. Did you get all 6 points?
> 
> You should be doing at least 12k chaos dps with frenzy charges up. Are you using item quality and quantity in your caustic setup? If so that's why your damage is low.


Nope I'm not using either of those and sitting about 11k... I just did it on normal last night, got halfway through and traps killed me the first time... Got 4 points though, maybe it counted me already having done a couple? Stuff seems to be dying pretty decently, ran a few tier 4 and 5 maps as well. Got a level up and 60% to the next one now.


----------



## Aribeth

VanitysFiend said:


> Wasn't really meant to be  Hopefully @*Aribeth* won't mind, I think she likes being called evil...


Oh I love it > I play evil in every rpg.


----------



## Humesday

I suppose I'll give Path of Exile a try. Mad Max is boring me.


----------



## VanitysFiend

Aribeth said:


> Oh I love it > I play evil in every rpg.


And I without fail always play good. My female elf mage in DAO was the most helpful, polite person u ever met, and she only ever used her own blood when casting magic...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

knightofdespair said:


> Nope I'm not using either of those and sitting about 11k... I just did it on normal last night, got halfway through and traps killed me the first time... Got 4 points though, maybe it counted me already having done a couple? Stuff seems to be dying pretty decently, ran a few tier 4 and 5 maps as well. Got a level up and 60% to the next one now.


Oh so you only have merc lab left then i guess. That's good. Yeah the traps can be nasty but at least they scaled based on health. The Boss Izaro is the real pain, especially if you get him with all the traps activated in the room. It's a scary fight.

11k Chaos is okay. But you should have more than that if we followed the same build. I think i had 100 Pierce% chance though so that might make the difference due to Drillneck bonus. But damage It will raise as you level the gems gems anyhow. Once your empower gets to 3 that will give you a good boost.

But now at least you can run harder maps without getting slaughtered. Caustic is great on maps. No real map mods that you can't handle.



Humesday said:


> I suppose I'll give Path of Exile a try. Mad Max is boring me.


I hope you like poe when you try it. It's a special game if you like Arpgs but a bit too hardcore for most people. Let me know if you need help with a build or anything else.


----------



## Humesday

Scrub-Zero said:


> I hope you like poe when you try it. It's a special game if you like Arpgs but a bit too hardcore for most people. Let me know if you need help with a build or anything else.


Okay. Will do. Thanks. I like many hardcore games though (paradox games, the souls series, Divinity: Original Sin, etc.)


----------



## Paper Samurai

VanitysFiend said:


> Wasn't really meant to be  Hopefully @*Aribeth* won't mind, I think she likes being called evil...


Ah fair enough then.


----------



## knightofdespair

Aribeth said:


> Oh I love it > I play evil in every rpg.


Did you ever play Black & White?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_&_White_(video_game)


----------



## MikeTeck

I'm a long time WoW player. Have taken breaks from it in the past but I always come back.


----------



## bbrownleather

just finished kh2, from kh2.5 remix. damn that "secret boss", too strong... maybe i'll comeback at later time +_+
mmm, what to play next, so many choices, overload, overlo...


----------



## Aribeth

knightofdespair said:


> Did you ever play Black & White?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_&_White_(video_game)


Yeah long ago


----------



## Glue

Shin Megami Tensei 4 Apocalypse


----------



## knightofdespair

Aribeth said:


> Yeah long ago


I kind of liked it but it ran like crap on the computer I had at the time. Then Peter did Fable and screwed over the PC master race after that... Truly evil...


----------



## pollutedessence

Rift
Super Dancer Online China


----------



## feels

Bought myself some Shin Megami Apocalypse and it's so ****ing good.


----------



## ShadowOne

Deus Ex: Mankind Divided is my focus

I get moments of getting into it, but it's not getting its talons into me like the last game did.

Adam Jensen is becoming one of my favorite video game characters though


----------



## HenDoggy

Anyone played gone home? What an interesting game. Love the soundtrack


----------



## Unknown Trooper

Does anyone know about Battlerite? It's pretty new on Steam and it's so awesome. It takes everything I loved in WoW (arenas, especially 2v2) and combines it with MOBA-like gameplay, just excluding the boring part of farming and taking it straight to the action. It's going to be freemium in 2017, but for now it's paid early-access and it's worth it.



HenDoggy said:


> Anyone played gone home? What an interesting game. Love the soundtrack


Yeah! I was a bit traumatized because it gave me that Amnesia vibe and I felt like there was a murderer in that house or something (the freaking rain and house squeaking didn't help).

Beautiful story and soundtrack, nonetheless.


----------



## knightofdespair

So I started playing Rocksmith last night on the new ps4, took me a full 2 1/2 hours to tune my old Ibanez with floating bridge. It requires pretty darn close to perfect tuning and every one of those strings you tighten affects the other 5... but once I got it I played through this song about 6 times and got up to about 12% of the notes lol.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Mainly Dishonored and Skyrim as of late. Skyrim is more of a long term sort of gaming commitment, so I'm somewhat reluctant to consider it as part of the list of games I'm currently playing to completion.

Only as a of a few days ago have I actually payed a much attention to Dishonored, learning its stories and how its mechanics operate. It's a great game, set in a fascinating world with pretty interesting characters and rich lore. The non-linearity aspect is very well realized and it's fun to experiment with different approaches to situations. Being stealthy is just as fun and rewarding as being a vengeful sicko that walks a trail of blood. Perhaps even more rewarding, considering how the game plays on your morals. I got the medium chaos ending just yesterday and it was... somber. So, I started a second playthrough pretty much immediately. This time, the goal being low chaos. I'm still going to kill Hiram Burrows and Daud, though. :c The Empress seemed like a cool chick and I feel the need to avenge her.....


----------



## Mur




----------



## Protozoan




----------



## Yer Blues

Star in Shadow


----------



## Steve French

Valkyria Chronicles. I've had this one in my steam library for some time now, but something about it caused me to keep putting it off. Well, I finally sat down and tried it. The gameplay, visuals, story, tone, all good so far. I quite like the eschewing of the traditional grid, and the command/action system. I feel I'll be putting a lot of hours into this one.

I actually went out and bought a couple today, GTAV and Shadow of Mordor, due to my lack of desire to play any of the ones I currently have. I played a bit of the former. I was rather underwhelmed. It was good, but felt like more of the same. I put so many hours into III and Vice City back in the day. They really haven't changed the formula deep down. Presentation was pretty damn good though.


----------



## Kiara93

I get tired of Best Fieds a little. Now I like playing on-line games: bridge, solitaire, poker. I use this guide: en.casinoz.me, cos I'm still learning. One game before going to bed helps me to fall asleep.
I can play only small games, work takes all my time!


----------



## Rainy Cakes

Dota 2, pretty much it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still playing Path of Exile.

A week ago i wanted to quit for good, so i deleted all my characters with all their great gear, thinking it would force me to quit the game.

But no... now i have two level 80 characters and leveling another one on the side...


----------



## blue53669

Pokemon Go, Candy Crush, Farm Heroes, Disney Tsum Tsum, still check in good old Farmville now and then (especially around fall with the cute Halloween animals/deco). LOL do those count


----------



## Protozoan

Earth: Western Society, Australia DLC

Not too bad, hard, but fairly balanced, especially in comparison to some of the other DLCs like the African Nations pack which just isn't worth the cost imo, or the Levant DLC which actually seems to retract things from the game, but all things considered it's ok.

Hoping for a patch in the future though to fix the save/restart features though, they're pretty broken right now.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Halo Wars

Gears of War 2 & 3

R.I.P Carmine A

R.I.P Carmine B

R.I.P Carmine C


----------



## HenDoggy

Resident evil 1 hd remastered, resident evil zero hd remastered, resident evil 2, resident evil revelations.


----------



## scooby

Been addicted to Forza Horizons 3 for a week or two now.


----------



## kaminagi

Hatsune Miku Project Diva X


----------



## zomb

Resident evil 6.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CalvinCandie2

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Halo Wars
> 
> Gears of War 2 & 3
> 
> R.I.P Carmine A
> 
> R.I.P Carmine B
> 
> R.I.P Carmine C


Do you have gears of war 4?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

CalvinCandie2 said:


> Do you have gears of war 4?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I frickin wish I did. I have a Xbox One but I spent my money on Forza Horizon 3, I completely when Gears of War 4 was coming out :/


----------



## CalvinCandie2

The Condition of Keegan said:


> I frickin wish I did. I have a Xbox One but I spent my money on Forza Horizon 3, I completely when Gears of War 4 was coming out :/


Oh that's fine. I heard both games are really good. Gears of War 2 and 3 are awesome games as well. I played the hell out of gears of war 3 multiplayer years ago.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

CalvinCandie2 said:


> Oh that's fine. I heard both games are really good. Gears of War 2 and 3 are awesome games as well. I played the hell out of gears of war 3 multiplayer years ago.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I really loved Gears of War 3, I mean the Beast Mode, Multiplayer, that survival mode I loved it all. Gears of War 2 story is (so far to me) one of the best stories in the series. I just think it's great.

I really want to play Gears 4 :/ that game looks awesome, got the old characters and some cool new weapons, flashbacks and just wow.


----------



## CalvinCandie2

The Condition of Keegan said:


> I really loved Gears of War 3, I mean the Beast Mode, Multiplayer, that survival mode I loved it all. Gears of War 2 story is (so far to me) one of the best stories in the series. I just think it's great.
> 
> I really want to play Gears 4 :/ that game looks awesome, got the old characters and some cool new weapons, flashbacks and just wow.


Gears of War 2 has a fantastic campaign. Gears of War 3 has the best multiplayer in my opinion.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

CalvinCandie2 said:


> Gears of War 2 has a fantastic campaign. Gears of War 3 has the best multiplayer in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


That is what I meant, Gears of War 2 had the best story in the franchise and Gears of War 3 had the best Multiplayer in the franchise.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

scooby said:


> Been addicted to Forza Horizons 3 for a week or two now.


Yes, that game is very good. I'm glad you are enjoying it


----------



## Virgo

I'm downloading a MapleStory private server pre BB patch (again). Play it with me. MapleLegends, only 49 people currently online. That's whack. ._.

Last time I tried it on this laptop, though, it would't let me launch the game.

Pleeeeeease let me play this game


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Shadow warrior 2

Lo Wang is back, muther****ers.


----------



## Charmander

I started a new game of Fallout 4. Got bored on the character creation screen so he's not looking as rugged as my last character. It's crazy how difficult the game is when you start from the beginning and just go exploring. I spent five minutes in a bush hiding from a legendary ghoul.


----------



## 814065

I wish I was playing Legend of Dragoon or Parasite Eve on steam but I'm playing FF7. I'm at the part where I'm trying to get the best crossdress outfit for Cloud so Don Corneo will try to **** him, lolololol. Love that game so much.


----------



## 814065

You guys should play the new DOOM that **** will cure your PTSD and make you rage to one of the heaviest OSTS in gaming history. It'll be your ****ing job to **** **** up in Hell.


----------



## Tetragammon

The Sims 4, to vicariously get my fix of social stuff. I go back to it every 6-8 months or so.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Well I just finished a game called Defense Grid 2, now im just playing the side gamemodes to it now. The game is fun. I'm also playing some Halo Wars, getting ready for Halo Wars 2, and I'm thinking about playing all the Gears of War games to kinda get prepared for Gears of War 4. I know the game is out but I do not have it. 

Oh and I've been playing Gears of War 3's Horde mode and holy  that's hard...the wrost part is if your teammates leave the game, so like only two of you turns into a frickin nightmare. All types of Loucsts shooting at you or chasing you.


----------



## AussiePea

Battlefield 1. Best multi experience I've had in a very long time. And boy is it pretty on pc.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Callsign said:


> Playing this game where everyone sounds high.


goat simulator?


----------



## Trooper

Settlers 2 Gold. Been playing it on and off for years, but decided to pick it up again and continue some of the unfinished saves about a week ago. It will always be (one of) my favourite game/s. So relaxing and time consuming...


----------



## Kmarie92

Just started I Am Alive.

Free on gold this month, so... meh.


----------



## Virgo

lol goat simulator

Now I've officially chosen my old school MapleStory private server. I'm on MapleRoyals if anyone wants to join me, quote or PM me. I'm a level 40 f/p wiz already.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Kmarie92 said:


> Just started I Am Alive.
> 
> Free on gold this month, so... meh.


I know what you mean :/ hopefully next month will be better. I'm hoping something like Mass Effect will be free, I've wanted to play that for a long time.


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd

Skyrim with newly added modes!


----------



## SmartCar

814065 said:


> I wish I was playing Legend of Dragoon or Parasite Eve on steam but I'm playing FF7. I'm at the part where I'm trying to get the best crossdress outfit for Cloud so Don Corneo will try to **** him, lolololol. Love that game so much.


Oh cool:grin2: & yeah I'm late to respond, but I couldn't help but comment. I had never pictured _Cloud_ to be the gender-bending type :lol even though I was only introduced to him through _Kingdom Hearts 2_, I got the vibe he was a serious character.



Tetragammon said:


> The Sims 4, to vicariously get my fix of social stuff. I go back to it every 6-8 months or so.


& Awesome you're a _Sims 4_ fan too:grin2: I hope this doesn't come off offensive, & not meant to but I always felt like I wouldn't be fit to playing this game into my 30's but it's cool to see that you're into especially being a guy, since there aren't a lot of guy fans of the game, likely around that age or even mine :laugh:


----------



## Tetragammon

SmartCar said:


> Awesome you're a _Sims 4_ fan too:grin2: I hope this doesn't come off offensive, & not meant to but I always felt like I wouldn't be fit to playing this game into my 30's but it's cool to see that you're into especially being a guy, since there aren't a lot of guy fans of the game, likely around that age or even mine :laugh:


I fully intend to be a gamer for life, and I've been a fan of the Sims series since the first one! I don't really get why it should be considered a "girl's game," just because it's like "playing house" I guess. But that's fine with me. I like what I like and will make no apologies for it! :wink2:


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I've been enjoying the hell out of Fallout 3, I remember playing it on PC a few years back but not liking due to how much I sucked at it but I'm playing it on my Xbox One and I understand it more now, so I love it more than I used to.


----------



## Tetragammon

I was going to start another playthrough of Fallout New Vegas but can't get it working on either of my computers... Must be an issue with Windows 10. Can't find a fix so far. :sigh

So I finally played "To the Moon" instead. :fall


----------



## Meero

I'm playing suikoden 2 for PS1. Finished the first one recently. I can't believe I never noticed how corny the dialogue for these games before lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Playing Albion, a pretty cool old Dos game with multiple in game views like FPS and top down. It's also kind of like a turn based strategy game.

The fov in first person is horrible, but what can you do. Other than that it's a damn fine, and hard game.

I can't seem to get enough of these old dos games. Some of them were ahead of their time.


----------



## Icestorm

Tetragammon said:


> So I finally played "To the Moon" instead. :fall


That game was so good. The ending. ;-;

Just got done with the latest Ace Attorney game, Spirit of Justice. Freaking loved it. 
Can't really give away too much without spoilering, but it's definitely one of my favourites in the series.

Now to scare myself blind with Higurashi: When They Cry. Eep.


----------



## Justin_Case

Mostly Overwatch. I've got too big of a backlog to even think about.


----------



## Greys0n

Right now I am playing poker. I recently found one casino on http://en.casinoz.me . I am fond of strategy games. And poker one of them. Sometimes I even win


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing Halo: Combat Evolved with the SPV3 mod.

It was a bit of a pain to install, but it gives the game a nice fresh updated look. Plus you get new guns, vehicle and a few abilities like sprinting.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I've finally managed to clear some games - 
Rise of the Tomb Raider - loved it, Dying Light The Following - loved it. Am still playing Doom which is a blast, Mafia 3, Planet Rollercoaster, Cities Skylines plus loads more and have recently found Pillars of Eternity which is pretty cool but I need to be in the mood for it. Am also playing Paladins which isn't a bad Overwatch alt. 
Am looking forward to - clearing my massive backlog and would love loads more maps for The Long Dark as once you know the maps, to put it simply... it's boring.


And am playing/completed Borderlands 1/2 + dlc... good fun especially with the gibbed editor


And Civ 6.......


----------



## PandaPop

Rise of the Tomb Raider and GTAV online


----------



## scooby

I just played through whats available of "Orwell". Interesting premise. I've also just been playing Forza Horizon 3 nonstop. So addicted to it right now.


----------



## sebastian1

Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door. So far I'm enjoying it more than its N64 predecessor which I played many years ago


----------



## hunterdoom

playing witcher 3 now


----------



## Steve French

Bought Bioshock Infinite the other day. Pretty enjoyable shooter. It doesn't play incredible or anything, but does feel quite well paced and responsive, and sure gets it done with the dialogue, setting, atmosphere, and visuals. Very HL2-esque in some ways, mainly how Elizabeth is quite like Alyx, not exactly in the character itself, but in what the character is to the player and how they act in gameplay. The shooting too, but that doesn't even seem to change too much. Funny that what is for me the peak of fps gaming came over 12 years ago. They haven't really improved upon it much since.


----------



## Moxi

I think the only thing I ever missed from LoL was Twisted Treelines.


----------



## HenDoggy

Still trying to finish Clair play through on resident evil 2. Then excited to move onto tomb raider(ps1)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I decided to play Skyrim with Requiem since i've been wanting to try it for a while. As expected i got my face kicked in by a mudcrab.

"I've fought mudcrabs stronger than you." Indeed.

Slowly working my way up the food chain now. Killed a few bandits and a sabercat without too much trouble as long as i didn't get hit 
It feels very much like Dark Souls, but in a very unfair way. At least in Dark Souls you can fight anyone and anything and have a chance to win at any level. With Requiem, you are gated until you level up, though you can still take advantage of the stupid vanilla mechanics to go where you technically shouldn't.

The whole mod kind of feels like an old turned based rpg where you level around town until you're strong enough to tackle the dungeon and then the next town. Still enjoyable though. I wanted a hard mod and i got one. Skyrim Redone(mod) got a bit too easy anyway so i needed a step up.


----------



## f1ora

replaying Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones, trying not to let any units get killed this time

Animal Crossing: City Folk, trying to build an adorable house and make cute clothes lol


----------



## butterskenny

I'm currently playing Re:Kinder. It's a really cute game despite all the terrible things that has happened so far in the plot.


----------



## HenDoggy

I've moved onto tomb raider ps1 now. The lack of precision jumps is kinda pissing me off.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Vorago: http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/504266








It's ok. Can't really recommend. Takes notes from The Mist. A point-and-click with two crucial things you wouldn't think to look for. And an unobtainable item (fish head). *shrug* A first aid kit that was pointless to get, other than move the story forward without its use for some reason. Echoes/glitches of when a character moves, the empty space remains to that character with your cursor. 3 minigames that weren't all that. Hack/slash timing with axe, RC car obstacle course (the worst), and cursor-aimed shotgun sequence. Eh. Again, can't recommend.


----------



## Meero

I just finished Suikoden 2. Great game! Now I'm playing FF7


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Currently playing Halo 5 Guardians again, playing Firefight...I finally got the armor I wanted.  after like....almost a year. Frickin REQ packs...


----------



## Meero

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Currently playing Halo 5 Guardians again, playing Firefight...I finally got the armor I wanted.  after like....almost a year. Frickin REQ packs...


Man I'm a huge fan of the halo series for its multiplayer but I haven't played a single campaign since halo 3 lol I should really should play through them! That game multiplayer wise I think is one of the best in the series in my opinion!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Meero said:


> Man I'm a huge fan of the halo series for its multiplayer but I haven't played a single campaign since halo 3 lol I should really should play through them! That game multiplayer wise I think is one of the best in the series in my opinion!


I agree, Halo 5's multiplayer is one of the funniest, I just don't like the idea of REQ packs, it gets point where you kinda get annoyed with what you get. I was luckily enough to get the Mark IV Gen1 armor set today thanks to the "15 Years of Halo" event today. But no, I agree, I love Halo 5's multiplayer and I think it is the best in the series. Just not a fan of REQs.

As far as singleplayer...it's okay, not the best singleplayer in Halo but it's good. I think it's okay...it's like 4 hours long but if you play like old Halo (no sprinting or thrusters) it makes it a little longer.


----------



## Moon and Star

Skyrim SE at the moment. This playthrough I'm trying to focus on actually doing the main quest without getting distracted by countless side quests and modding the game until my computer explodes. So far, I've been successful. Mostly.


----------



## NotTheBus

I just finished Uncharted 4


----------



## Nekomata

Dark Souls.


----------



## Mxx1

Dragon Age Inquisition


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Mxx1 said:


> Dragon Age Inquisition


That's so 2014


----------



## Mxx1

Demon Soul said:


> That's so 2014


The game still has charm though :laugh:


----------



## butterskenny

Yume Nikki, .flow, and Yume 2kki. Trying to play the games without using a guide to get all of the effects.


----------



## Steve French

Dragon Age: Origins. Went and bought the ultimate edition. $7, what a deal. Played the **** out of this game. Still one of my favourites, and now I got the DLC and expansion I missed. Irritating as **** to get going though. Had to have both origin and bioware social accounts and then have a certain password that fit the requirements of both. Those ****ers wasted 15 minutes of my life making me figure that **** out. Don't sell your soul to the devil.


----------



## scooby

I just spent all night playing newly bought Euro Truck Simulator. God dammit.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Dead by Daylight, highest character so far is Meg L20, pretty cool game.


----------



## Slywire

I'm currently trying to get back in to Final Fantasy xiv ARR but trying to play an mmo on your own can be a really pain so i'm looking at Skyrim and i may buy Dark Souls 3 for a laugh.


----------



## butterskenny

I'm currently playing Frictional Games' SOMA. I love this game so much for the atmosphere and deep themes.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

scooby said:


> I just spent all night playing newly bought Euro Truck Simulator. God dammit.


This game is seriously hard to stop once you're into it.



Slywire said:


> I'm currently trying to get back in to Final Fantasy xiv ARR but trying to play an mmo on your own can be a really pain so i'm looking at Skyrim and i may buy Dark Souls 3 for a laugh.


Dark Souls 3 is pretty good. Just finished it a while back, even if my computer could barely run it well. 25-30 fps for the win lol.

Currently playing Skyrim with the Requiem mod. Hard as nails with so many cool new things, but so rewarding compared to the based game. You shout(pun intended) for joy when you can actually clear Bleakfalls barrow t'ill the end haha. At first you can only hope to make it at the spider and maybe beat it if you cheese her.



butterskenny said:


> I'm currently playing Frictional Games' SOMA. I love this game so much for the atmosphere and deep themes.


A few people said it's not that great though. Still wondering if i should try, buy or skip. I've played and liked most of the frictional games(Penumbra).


----------



## butterskenny

Scrub-Zero said:


> This game looks good to me. A few people said it's not that great though. Still wondering if i should try, buy or skip.


It's definitely worth a try. While it's not as great as Amnesia is/was, it still has a nice place of its own. I actually watched some other people play it first before giving it a try and I really liked what I saw, so I bought it and I'm not disappointed one bit.


----------



## Riff Raff

I only have 2 games installed right now......but I have not played them much recently

I have Far Cry 3 and Call of Duty black Ops 3 

Back some years ago I was a serious gamer 
but the last say 5 years I dont play games too much 
I guess I just get busy with other things in life 

happy gaming folks!!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Riff Raff said:


> Far Cry 3


Try FC3 out with Ziggy's mod(assuming you haven't, and own the game on PC). It'll refresh the game for you and give you a good challenge. The mod adds new varied pirates by changing their outfits and removes a lot of annoyances like blinking objects, xray vision etc. The game is significantly harder though.

I wouldn't even play Far Cry 3 without this mod now.


----------



## Nozz

Skyrim SE right now.

I'm going to try giving Path of Exile a shot again when the new league starts this week. I've always enjoyed the little I've gotten to play of it before, but it's always run like garbage on this machine. The new DX11 version seems to have solved that problem so far though, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Nozz said:


> Skyrim SE right now.
> 
> I'm going to try giving Path of Exile a shot again when the new league starts this week. I've always enjoyed the little I've gotten to play of it before, but it's always run like garbage on this machine. The new DX11 version seems to have solved that problem so far though, so fingers crossed.


Yeah the new league looks kind of fun. A fresh economy is nice. And Some of the uniques are pretty good. The game still runs like crap for me, though. But i usually play a laggy build(summoner+firestorm) so frame drops is a daily thing.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Right now?

1) EVE Online

2) StarMade


----------



## RockmanJL9981

Final Fantasy XV...I'm still just learning the in's and out's of combat at the first rest stop


----------



## slickyabra

Pokémon Sun. Just doing post-game shenanigans.


----------



## scooby

Listening to Hardcore History podcast while still playing Euro Truck Simulator. Addicted to doing this. Hours and hours and hours of driving.


----------



## Boogie Man

im kinda mixed between power leveling my evil dark elf steryotype in skyrim aiming for lvl 252 for every perk, and playing through the first three uncharted games purely for the story. this is just tiding me over till i get VR in a week. oh, and killing complete strangers on gta online ofcourse, but thats more of a life staple than a game these days.


----------



## Tokztero

MGS 3 again.


----------



## Moxi

Have finally been converted to trying out Shadowverse. It's ok it's not like I wanted a life, anyway.


----------



## TheCanadian1

*Kerbal Space Program*

I've been playing Kerbal Space Program.

I've got a station in orbit around the Mun and recently launched a skycrane module to bring modules to the surface. I launched one module to the Mun surface, and attempted to launch a second using the skycrane but I ran into stability problems and looks like I'll need to get another crane up there. It doesn't help that the station is in a polar orbit. My original plan being a research outpost on the north pole but I've come to realize I am using up a lot of delta-v to adjust my orbits from equatorial or polar. Finding out my skycrane is not all that functional has given me some headache.

Any other KSP players on here? What have been some of your projects?


----------



## Virgo

Now I'm playing Mabinogi again. Any chance someone has played this old MMO before and wants to go live in the past with me? :'D Hmu


----------



## komahina

Been playing Five Nights at Freddys: Sister Location, Sims 4, Outlast 2 demo (ahh I can't wait!!!)


----------



## Excaliber

I've been playing a bit of Hearts of Iron IV again


----------



## Glue

The last guardian


----------



## QuietEmerald

Civilization 6 <_<


----------



## Squirrelevant

I'm currently playing 'Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun'. It's an isometric stealth game, inspired by older games such as Commandos 1 & 2 and Desperados. Enjoying it so far.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Atheism said:


> Now I'm playing Mabinogi again. Any chance someone has played this old MMO before and wants to go live in the past with me? :'D Hmu


I used to play that game so long ago. I'm surprised it's still around. 
Cool concept for a game and i remember getting my *** kicked a lot in dungeons. Spent a lot of time fishing too.


----------



## Virgo

Scrub-Zero said:


> I used to play that game so long ago. I'm surprised it's still around.
> Cool concept for a game and i remember getting my *** kicked a lot in dungeons. Spent a lot of time fishing too.


Yeah it's still around!! Oh man I remember that game coming out in 2008. I was "Amber" in Tarlach. I came back years later and actually kept playing that character. That game was the best back in the day. It's changed a LOT now. I think you'd be really surprised how much it changed. But it must still be pretty good if I can't stop playing it, lolll... it's just that it used to be better, that's all. Let me know if you ever decide to play again. I'm in the Alexina server now.


----------



## naes

Uncharted 4.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I've only really been playing Pokemon Moon lately but I recently got God of War - Ghost of Sparta and Persona 4 Golden. Soon, I'll (hopefully) see what the hype's all about for the latter.


----------



## Shazzy123

Currently pretty into WoW and League of Legends (at which I'm crap at both but still) but also heathstone on PC
I quite like mini games I have on my ipad (Clash of Clans etc) 

Hit me up anyone for games (once I finished work today I'm pretty much free for like 3 weeks! 

WoW: Princessshaz #2982
League of Legends: Princessshazzy EUW


----------



## Aribeth

I've finished Zelda: A Link to the Past 10 times in a row. Not kidding  Love this game.

Now I'm playing Dark Souls for the millionth time with my favorite build: sorcerer.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Im trying to beat Deus Ex using stealth and non-lethal weapons only and am getting my *** kicked .


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Atheism said:


> Yeah it's still around!! Oh man I remember that game coming out in 2008. I was "Amber" in Tarlach. I came back years later and actually kept playing that character. That game was the best back in the day. It's changed a LOT now. I think you'd be really surprised how much it changed. But it must still be pretty good if I can't stop playing it, lolll... it's just that it used to be better, that's all. Let me know if you ever decide to play again. I'm in the Alexina server now.


I guess i'm gonna have to check it out again just for fun. I doubt my account is still active though.



Aribeth said:


> I've finished Zelda: A Link to the Past 10 times in a row. Not kidding  Love this game.


Check out Secret of Evermore on Snes. It's similar to a Link to the Past. You'll might like it. It's one of the best quality Snes games to can play.


----------



## Humesday

Crusader Kings II


----------



## Discopizza

Dragon Quest VII, Morrowind and Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past. And occasional Rock Band 4 sessions.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Right now i'm playing Call of Chernobyl for Stalker: COP. It adds all the areas from all threes games and lets you free roam around any way you see fit. There's no real goal or story to progress through, though. But you can get quests and somewhat of a main quest to give you an end game. It's kind of like a survival game, without the crafting.

You can hunt mutants for parts(hunting system like in Misery), kill bandits, collect loot, revisit old areas populated with killer mutants, and basically do whatever you want in the Zone. And it's very huge. You can also choose to start as Duty, Bandit, Freedom or even Monolith, which is pretty awesome.

I think i'll be spending a lot of time playing this. Good or bad for my health/mental health.


----------



## Mat999

Just discovered a free Mac emulator that allows you to play most old SNES and Mega Drive (and other old consoles) games free. Got classic multiplayers like Micro Machines and Bomberman. Still fun to play, but get bored fast alone. A friend is in town so we will probably have a little session at some point. We going to try the original Doom online at some poing too.

Bought a few PC games but not bothered playing them yet. Doom, GTA V and Dirty Rally 3. Getting a racing car shaped computer chair for Xmas so that should get me in the mood more.


----------



## iminnocentenough

Deus : Human Revolution


----------



## uffi

Skyrim Remastered.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Halo 5 Guardians Warzone Firefight. The game feels more complete but a few more updates and I think the game is good. I mean I alright have lots of fun with the game, many cool things to it. In terms of other stuff, I think a few more updates will do and then we're all good.  

Subnactica. Ah, such a amazing game. I love the fact that there's a game like this, an underwater planet full of weird alien creatures and just a cool environment...i mean god you get you're submarine. 

Far Cry 4. Just some map editor stuff in there, I've been publishing maps...And joined a group on Xbox where they talk about what maps they've made...Most people people liked some of my.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Fallout 1, from 1997 I think.

Friend was getting rid of some of his old stuff, so brought back Skyrim. Might work my way through all Fallouts though...by when Mass Effect new release will already be cheap and/or available everywhere.

When I break down I play Colour Lines/Winlines  Over and over and over and over again...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Subnactica. Ah, such a amazing game. I love the fact that there's a game like this, an underwater planet full of weird alien creatures and just a cool environment...i mean god you get you're submarine.


Subnautica is probably my favorite survival game. The environment is so nice to look at and immersive. Too bad it runs like dirt on my computer or i would play it a lot more.



rabidfoxes said:


> Fallout 1, from 1997 I think.


That's awesome. The old Fallout are so much better than Bethesda's versions. You should try Fallout 2 if you can. It's even better. And Fallout Tactics shouldn't be overlooked. Great game if you like turn based combat.


----------



## gtanil

I'm playing Company of Heroes: Opposing Fronts. Great game for a strategist.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Scrub-Zero said:


> That's awesome. The old Fallout are so much better than Bethesda's versions. You should try Fallout 2 if you can. It's even better. And Fallout Tactics shouldn't be overlooked. Great game if you like turn based combat.


Interesting to hear that, because someone recently suggested that I was wasting my time playing the old version. I will work my way to Fallout 2, definitely. The first one works even in 2016, even with the old graphics.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

did shadowrun returns



Scrub-Zero said:


> That's awesome. The old Fallout are so much better than Bethesda's versions. You should try Fallout 2 if you can. It's even better. And Fallout Tactics shouldn't be overlooked. Great game if you like turn based combat.


:yes

still butthurt about fallout 4 lol

fallout 2 is great


----------



## Scrub-Zero

thedevilsblood said:


> :yes
> 
> still butthurt about fallout 4 lol


haha 
Quite a lot of people were disappointed in FO4. The modding community died down quite a lot too. But mods are still being made for New Vegas and Fallout 3...



rabidfoxes said:


> Interesting to hear that, because someone recently suggested that I was wasting my time playing the old version. I will work my way to Fallout 2, definitely. The first one works even in 2016, even with the old graphics.


Definitely not a waste of time 
You'll see the difference in role playing when you jump from FO2 to FO3. But sure, the gameplay of 3 might be more appealing to more mainstream gamers who like everything FPS and graphics. I'm more old-school with my gaming taste though.

And for Fallout 1, you can use the high Resolution Patch to crank the quality a bit. It'll look less pixelated.

Just head on over to No Mutants Allowed and grab it: http://www.nma-fallout.com/


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Scrub-Zero said:


> haha
> Quite a lot of people were disappointed in FO4. The modding community died down quite a lot too. But mods are still being made for New Vegas and Fallout 3...
> 
> Definitely not a waste of time
> You'll see the difference in role playing when you jump from FO2 to FO3. But sure, the gameplay of 3 might be more appealing to more mainstream gamers who like everything FPS and graphics. I'm more old-school with my gaming taste though.
> 
> And for Fallout 1, you can use the high Resolution Patch to crank the quality a bit. It'll look less pixelated.
> 
> Just head on over to No Mutants Allowed and grab it: http://www.nma-fallout.com/


Do you like New Vegas? It's the only modern Fallout i enjoyed. I forced myself to play Fallout 4 for 20 hours before dropping it, it was nothing more than a shallow FPS parading as an RPG. F2 on the other hand is one of the best RPGs i've played. I think i'm gonna start the first episode again after reading this thread, actually never finished it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

thedevilsblood said:


> Do you like New Vegas? It's the only modern Fallout i enjoyed. I forced myself to play Fallout 4 for 20 hours before dropping it, it was nothing more than a shallow FPS parading as an RPG. F2 on the other hand is one of the best RPGs i've played. I think i'm gonna start the first episode again after reading this thread, actually never finished it.


I like both Fallout 3 and New Vegas, but not the fresh out of the box vanilla experience. I need at least a few mods like Fallout wanderer's edition and marts mutant mod to even consider starting the games up.

It's sad that we'll probably never see a good deep top down Fallout rpg ever again.


----------



## rabidfoxes

@Scrub-Zero

Thanks! I'll install the patch before my next gaming session (my gaming is very regimented - one hour on days when I don't work - because otherwise I plug in 24/7 and everything else falls apart...).

I can do FPS if there are ways to 'stop action' (e.g. the way in Mass Effect your character can 'take cover'). Otherwise it's just stressful, there is no time to think and all ends in key mashing.

Any other RPGs you people recommend?


----------



## Xenagos

Stardew Valley


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

rabidfoxes said:


> [MENTION=725]
> Any other RPGs you people recommend?


If you don't mind the old school aspect, planescape torment. More recent game the witcher 3.


----------



## biby

Endless Legend. Game is fun, but it gives me a damn headache. Moving all those tiny units around on the map... reminds me of AOW3. Brutal on the eyes.


----------



## biby

One of my favorites video game trailer is Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep


----------



## thisisnow

Hitman. I wish I hadn't slept on it so long cause it's wonderful but I feel like I'm not as able focus on each episode and learn the ins and outs like I could have getting it dripfeed like. 

Also Stardew Valley, not my typical thing but I'm liking the laidback approach and the pixel art feels natural unlike a lot of "retro" indies nowadays.


----------



## railcar82594

Elite Dangerous. The only game I'm playing now. My other life in a dream would be as a developer or a content designer for the game.

I was playing Fallout NewVegas for a while. Then I tried changing it's language so I could "immerse" myself in the foreign language I studied in college. It got to be too much "work" translating. I should get back to it sometime.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Gears of War 4. So far I love this game. 

Titanfall 2. Also another game I'm loving so far. Aw, BT. Good old Titan. Also, the multiplayer is fun as hell too.  Wish this game got more attention. 

Watch Dogs 2. Actually pretty fun, I like it.


----------



## Kmarie92

Outlast.

Scares the hell out of me, and yet, i love it.


----------



## Paperback Writer

Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright. :grin2:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Brutal Doom 64






Still so much better than the new Doom.


----------



## Humesday

Assassin's Creed: Unity


----------



## 8888

Style Savvy Fashion Forward. Not too impressed yet, hoping it improves.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Gears of War 4 = Marcus's tomatoes. 

Titanfall 2: 

Pilot: So how long have you and you're previous Pilot worked teoghtor?

BT: He was assigned to me 973 days ago.

Pilot: That's longer than any relationship I've ever had.

BT: Noted.


----------



## MinatoMatoi

Final Fantasy Type 0 HD. I'm liking it a lot. It's pretty good.


----------



## 8888

I won't be playing it again and wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## vOptix

Infinite Warfare...why you may ask? That's a very good question.


----------



## MinatoMatoi

Tenchu 2. I played this when i was little and i loved it. I'm playing it now again to remeber how it was.








This mother****er was a ****ing nightmare!! God, i have so many bad memories about that fight... and i'm about to face it again... let see how it goes...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

MinatoMatoi said:


> Tenchu 2. I played this when i was little and i loved it. I'm playing it now again to remeber how it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This mother****er was a ****ing nightmare!! God, i have so many bad memories about that fight... and i'm about to face it again... let see how it goes...


Tenchu 2 was hard as hell. That much i remember about the game.

Such a great ninja stealth series, though. A lot of people(me included) are itching for a sequel.


----------



## 8888




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Zoo Tycoon. (2001 version) I missed this game a lot.


----------



## 8888

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Zoo Tycoon. (2001 version) I missed this game a lot.


I love that game too!


----------



## Mc Borg

About to download Little Big Planet 3 for PS4. Does anyone have/play this? If so, add me: rigiddesignator. I'm gonna need help with copping those multiple player stickers and decorations. :wink2:

I've also been playing TLOU factions.


----------



## Silent Artist

Titanfall 2 and Stardew Valley (both on the PS4).


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Scrub-Zero said:


> Tenchu 2 was hard as hell. That much i remember about the game.
> 
> Such a great ninja stealth series, though. A lot of people(me included) are itching for a sequel.


I loved the original Tenchu but never played the sequal though. I hear that Aragami is supposed to be alright and might fill that Stealth Ninja gap.

Currently playing Shoot Many Robots and Inside.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

whereistheoffswitch said:


> I loved the original Tenchu but never played the sequal though. I hear that Aragami is supposed to be alright and might fill that Stealth Ninja gap.


Yeah i'm tempted to get Aragami. Either that or Shadow Tactics: Blade of the Shogun. But ST is a top down stealth game(like the commandos series). Looks darn good though.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yeah i'm tempted to get Aragami. Either that or Shadow Tactics: Blade of the Shogun. But ST is a top down stealth game(like the commandos series). Looks darn good though.


It's funny you mention ST as I have just this minute installed it ! As you say it looks and sounds like those Commando games that myself and my friend didn't stay at home and play instead of going to college, honest


----------



## thisisnow

I took a chance at The Evil Within thinking the criticisms I've heard may be exaggerated, but....noooo. It's just not great. Or good even. Aside from the craptacular framerate on PS4, the enemy encounters aren't very well designed and the combat just doesn't feel good at all compared to RE4 and 5. The settings are kinda cool and I like the surrealistic aspects but the story so far is your typical "nuthouse abuse creates spooks, are YOU crazy too?"


----------



## MinatoMatoi

After playing Tenchu 2, now it's the turn for Tenchu Wrath of Heaven. Maaaaaan, i really did have a lot of fun with this game. The controls and combat feels so much better than in tenchu 2(obviously) and just hearing the boss music brings so many memories.



Scrub-Zero said:


> Such a great ninja stealth series, though. A lot of people(me included) are itching for a sequel.


Yeah me too, would be great to have a new Tenchu on PS4 but thats its not going to happen, saddly..

I'm curious to try Shadow Tactics: Blade of the Shogun, i loved Commandos 2 back then on the PS2.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

MinatoMatoi said:


> After playing Tenchu 2, now it's the turn for Tenchu Wrath of Heaven. Maaaaaan, i really did have a lot of fun with this game. The controls and combat feels so much better than in tenchu 2(obviously) and just hearing the boss music brings so many memories.
> 
> Yeah me too, would be great to have a new Tenchu on PS4 but thats its not going to happen, saddly..
> 
> I'm curious to try Shadow Tactics: Blade of the Shogun, i loved Commandos 2 back then on the PS2.


I played Tenchu 3 a ton back when i had a ps2. I still remember the amazing soundtrack for the game and the third character you could unlock. Id still play that on an emulator, but i can't make it run at decent frames 

And too bad about no sequel. Good Stealth game are far in between these days. But didn't from Software said they were working on a new IP? Maybe Tenchu 4? One can only hope lol. Heck id take a new Armored Core and even a King's Field game from them


----------



## Unknown Trooper

Going to try playing WoW on Elysium (Nostalrius 2.0). It's been a long time coming...


----------



## Nekomata

Dark Souls. It shows that I have more patience for this game than anything else in my life.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Undertale  pretty good.
Probably going to try tyranny.


----------



## Glue

Fragile dreams. It's okay so far. environments look neat and detailed.


----------



## Mc Borg

Nekomata said:


> Dark Souls. It shows that I have more patience for this game than anything else in my life.


Lol, I tried to play that but gave up. I didn't like the controls/mechanics. I played it on ps3 though, so maybe it's better on pc (I never pc game).

Been playing Uncharted 4. Love it.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I'm playing Skyrim again. 
Because it's awesome.

I'm playing my old character though. I don't want to create a new one. It takes so long to reach this level again.


----------



## iminnocentenough

Trying a pacifist run in Undertale and finishing up Serious Sam 2


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Neo said:


> I got DOOM for the PC off of G2A. Fantastic visuals, super fast gameplay but I'm finding it rather difficult!


Im stuck on one of the rune trials which is really annoying as the reward is pretty cool.


----------



## KelsKels

7 days to die.. I've made it pretty far though so I'm kinda getting bored of playing. I need something new I think. Not really sure what to play next.


----------



## ljubo

KelsKels said:


> 7 days to die.. I've made it pretty far though so I'm kinda getting bored of playing. I need something new I think. Not really sure what to play next.


try this one


----------



## KelsKels

ljubo said:


> try this one


Battlefront is alright but I don't play anything online. I'm not competitive and I've delt with lots of toxic gamers.. plus you know... social anxiety.

I'm considering watchdogs 2, but 1 was such garbage idk if I want to risk it. I've heard it's better but I'm just not convinced. I've also considered a bunch of the remasters that have been released but I have a hard time forking up 60 for games I already own. Maybe I'll try stardew Valley or slime rancher or new and tasty. I've thought about those for some time. I've decided 2017 is the year of gaming for me.. so I'm definitely going to download something tonight.


----------



## Moxi

Finally caved to the Overwatch hype. Goodbye, life. It was nice having you.


----------



## Sprocketjam

KelsKels said:


> I'm considering watchdogs 2, but 1 was such garbage idk if I want to risk it. I've heard it's better but I'm just not convinced. I've also considered a bunch of the remasters that have been released but I have a hard time forking up 60 for games I already own. Maybe I'll try stardew Valley or slime rancher or new and tasty. I've thought about those for some time. I've decided 2017 is the year of gaming for me.. so I'm definitely going to download something tonight.


Watch_Dogs 2 is a big improvement over the first game and doesn't take itself seriously anymore.

Still, I'd probably get Stardew Valley. I just bought it myself and it's a lot of fun. Good way to kill a lot of hours just like 7 Days To Die.


----------



## KelsKels

Sprocketjam said:


> Watch_Dogs 2 is a big improvement over the first game and doesn't take itself seriously anymore.
> 
> Still, I'd probably get Stardew Valley. I just bought it myself and it's a lot of fun. Good way to kill a lot of hours just like 7 Days To Die.


That's what I went with! I've only put about 4 hours into it. It's fun but pretty slow going.. I find myself getting kinda tired of walking back and forth, I've been taking frequent breaks but I figure there's nothing wrong with that. It's definitely a fun game, although kinda monotonous at times.


----------



## ljubo

Counter-strike global offensive.


----------



## Sprocketjam

KelsKels said:


> That's what I went with! I've only put about 4 hours into it. It's fun but pretty slow going.. I find myself getting kinda tired of walking back and forth, I've been taking frequent breaks but I figure there's nothing wrong with that. It's definitely a fun game, although kinda monotonous at times.


I only have 4 hours as well. It's definitely been slow, but I assume the pacing gets better once you start unlocking more stuff. I hope, anyway. Apparently the NPCs become more interesting and there's lots of story events that happen. Still fun to pick up and play though.

Never played Harvest Moon / Animal Crossing?


----------



## KelsKels

Sprocketjam said:


> I only have 4 hours as well. It's definitely been slow, but I assume the pacing gets better once you start unlocking more stuff. I hope, anyway. Apparently the NPCs become more interesting and there's lots of story events that happen. Still fun to pick up and play though.
> 
> Never played Harvest Moon / Animal Crossing?


No, I'm familiar with animal crossing but I never really got into it myself. I think my problem is focusing too much on making money and upgrading my farm. I should probably take part in the social events instead of rushing to make money and build as much as possible as soon as possible.


----------



## BeamMeUp

Neo said:


> I got DOOM for the PC off of G2A. Fantastic visuals, super fast gameplay but I'm finding it rather difficult!


I love the new DOOM. I going for the Ultra Nightmare difficulty but I was playing the original DOOM and Quake 3 area back in the day. So I'm use to the very fast game play. Keep that it mate you can do it :smile2:



whereistheoffswitch said:


> Im stuck on one of the rune trials which is really annoying as the reward is pretty cool.


Which on mate? For me it was the one where you only have the rocket launcher, as when your in the rune trails you don't have the explosion protection. So it's easy to kill yourself.



geraltofrivia said:


> I'm playing Skyrim again.
> Because it's awesome.
> 
> I'm playing my old character though. I don't want to create a new one. It takes so long to reach this level again.


I loved Skyrim. Finished the main game, built a house and had kids, but never got around to finishing the DLC.



iminnocentenough said:


> Trying a pacifist run in Undertale and finishing up Serious Sam 2


I loved Serious Sam! So much fun when I was young! Now my depression changes they way I looks at game which I hate :crying:



Moxi said:


> Finally caved to the Overwatch hype. Goodbye, life. It was nice having you.


I know the feeling lol. I grided to hard to get some of the Christmas skins. I do had the purchase loop boxes bs though. Not as bad as CS Go though. If you want any tips let me know. Over happy to help :grin2:


----------



## Tokztero

Stalker: Call of Pripyat with Misery mod. It is the hardest game I've ever played. Had to modify some files to make it a bit easier.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I've been playing Battlefield 3. I've missed playing this game. I played it so much in 2013 and I'm happy its on Xbox One.


----------



## Jesuszilla

I just stated Batman Return to Arkham and I see why people love them. My only gripe is I wish Joker would shut the f*** up. Mark Hamill is awesome and all but jeez he talks on the intercom every 5 seconds


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

@*BeamMeUp* - I think I was stuck on that one for a while. The one I was stuck on (I finally did it...YESSS!!!) is where you have 1 health and you have to kill 8 demons with the Gauze Cannon and there is only armour around to pick up (nothing drops from dead demons even if it's a glory kill). It's a ***** to do but the reward is that demons actually drop armour as well as health which is pretty cool. Cracking game, would love to see some sequals/prequals.


----------



## Charmander

Uncharted 4


----------



## Sprocketjam

STALKER: Call of Pripyat with the Misery mod.

Hard as balls but so fun. Can be a little ridiculous sometimes, though. "Misery" is a title that perfectly describes the game.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Battlefield 4 now, I love both 3 & 4.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Sprocketjam said:


> STALKER: Call of Pripyat with the Misery mod.
> 
> Hard as balls but so fun. Can be a little ridiculous sometimes, though. "Misery" is a title that perfectly describes the game.


Playing Misery myself right now as a sniper and assaulter. It's a great mod, but made to troll the players here and there(hardcore lol). It's especially laughable when you reload a game and out comes the mutant cavalry of snorks or dogs lol.

Check out Call of Chernobyl if you don't know about it yet. Another amazing mod and there's even a misery addon if you like it rough. I'm playing this one as well with said misery addon. Hard to go back to the base game after misery tbh.


----------



## Sprocketjam

Scrub-Zero said:


> Check out Call of Chernobyl if you don't know about it yet. Another amazing mod and there's even a misery addon if you like it rough. I'm playing this one as well with said misery addon. Hard to go back to the base game after misery tbh.


I'm playing CoC as well. Haven't tried CoC+Misery because I heard it used outdated versions of the mods, unless they've been updated now. I'm not enjoying it as much though without the atmosphere and difficulty of Misery, so I think I will get it installed.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Sprocketjam said:


> I'm playing CoC as well. Haven't tried CoC+Misery because I heard it used outdated versions of the mods, unless they've been updated now. I'm not enjoying it as much though without the atmosphere and difficulty of Misery, so I think I will get it installed.


If you go to this russian site: http://ap-pro.ru/forum/119-88137-1

There's a full version of Call of Misery, including CoC(install anywhere and play). The first one is the normal vanilla call of misery and the second is a repack with some addons(DoctorX Dynamic Faction Relations etc.) But they're not quite up to date(no Azazel)

Download the torrent file just to be safe(Yandex is shady as hell). The torrent file is quite good since i have both versions installed with no problem. And then you'll need the english translation from ModDb: http://www.moddb.com/mods/call-of-chernobyl/addons/call-of-misery-english-translation

Enjoy the misery


----------



## Zerotonin

Final Fantasy 7 again and again and again. No game can beat this! The story, characters, customization, Ultima Weapons, the villian m.m.


----------



## Nekomata

Mc Borg said:


> Lol, I tried to play that but gave up. I didn't like the controls/mechanics. I played it on ps3 though, so maybe it's better on pc (I never pc game).
> 
> Been playing Uncharted 4. Love it.


I play it on my PS3 ^^ I've gotten so used to it on this console I wouldn't be able to attempt playing this game on any other platform :/

Still Dark Souls xDD


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Mc Borg said:


> Lol, I tried to play that but gave up. I didn't like the controls/mechanics. I played it on ps3 though, so maybe it's better on pc (I never pc game).
> 
> Been playing Uncharted 4. Love it.


The PC version of Dark Soul is a horrible port(you basically need DSfix to make the game run well). And using the keyboad and mouse is almost impossible. Plays like a charm using a controller though. But on PC you get awesome texture packs that make the game still pretty to look at.



Tokztero said:


> Stalker: Call of Pripyat with Misery mod. It is the hardest game I've ever played. Had to modify some files to make it a bit easier.


You'll probably find the game too easy once you buy your first exo suit. It's easy-ish mode after that. Even just a sunrise suit with steel plates make the game significantly easier unless you get caught in the open lol. The hard part is getting enough money for all that crap 

Did you edit files yourself to tone down the difficulty or did you use Les Miserables?


----------



## W00DBINE

Mass Effect 1. Hoping to play all 3 before the new game comes out.


----------



## TheLastShy

Tried to play Inside again. Got bored and returned to Starcraft.


----------



## bbrownleather

just finished gta 2 (phew, that was a bit frustrating). next to play will be "the legend of zelda", the 1st one, for the nes.


----------



## green9206

Ni no Kuni on PS3, Modern Strike Online and Alphadia Genesis 2 on Android.


----------



## CalvinCandie2

Gear of war 4 multiplayer and Rocket league. I just bought MGS V, so that should be fun. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve French

Tomb Raider, the reboot. I played a few of the older ones back in the day, and though the concept intrigued me, couldn't get past the horrendous controls. This one is pretty good so far. Bit too much of that Unchartedness in the shooting and lack of tension in the quick-time events and platforming, but the survival aspects and shooting things with the bow is pretty good. Great presentation and looks amazing, all things considered.


----------



## Tokztero

Scrub-Zero said:


> You'll probably find the game too easy once you buy your first exo suit. It's easy-ish mode after that. Even just a sunrise suit with steel plates make the game significantly easier unless you get caught in the open lol. The hard part is getting enough money for all that crap
> 
> Did you edit files yourself to tone down the difficulty or did you use Les Miserables?


Just edited the weight limit and immunity values.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

@Tokztero

Ah i see. I edited the weight limit as well(less of a fat man simulator). I edited the trader file to make them buy all broken guns also. I kind of hate running around in Zaton killing mutants so that's my way to earning money.

It's kind of fun to learn a bit of modding.


----------



## BeamMeUp

W00DBINE said:


> Mass Effect 1. Hoping to play all 3 before the new game comes out.


Same here. I've got all three but never got around to playing them.

What you think of the new one?


----------



## W00DBINE

BeamMeUp said:


> Same here. I've got all three but never got around to playing them.
> 
> What you think of the new one?


I have played all 3 Mass Effect games before, but I like them so much I'm playing it again.

The new game looks really good, I'm hyped for it.


----------



## Repix

Been playing GameMaker: Studio.. All the time.. That reminds me.. Gotta go play some more GameMaker: Studio right now. You heard that? More!

Also.. I've been playing Far Cry 3 with a Hardcore Mod.. which is pretty great.. I love dying.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Repix said:


> Been playing GameMaker: Studio.. All the time.. That reminds me.. Gotta go play some more GameMaker: Studio right now. You heard that? More!
> 
> Also.. I've been playing Far Cry 3 with a Hardcore Mod.. which is pretty great.. I love dying.


Ziggy's Mod is awesome. Quite hard, but not too unfair.


----------



## Repix

Scrub-Zero said:


> Ziggy's Mod is awesome. Quite hard, but not too unfair.


Yea, It's really great!

Love the manual reload in this one.


----------



## scooby

Playing Sherlock Holmes: Crimes and Punishments lately. Just being a detective and all that.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Finished tyranny, i'm probably going to buy supreme commander or planetary annihilation if it's on sale again, or both. Annihilating stuff seems like a good idea.
Also tempted by stalker call of pripyat, i see some of you are playing it at the moment.


----------



## Twilightforce

I'm just waiting till the walking dead season 3 comes out on disc. I feel like there's nothing good to play.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

thedevilsblood said:


> Finished tyranny
> Also tempted by stalker call of pripyat, i see some of you are playing it at the moment.


If you decide to buy it and want the best vanilla experience, download absolute nature+structures and Atmosfear on ModDB. It'll give you good eye candy(thunderstorms look amazing at night) without changing the core game at all. Just don't get the casual Complete mod. I know it's recommended often, but no hardcore stalker will ever recommend its(it's garbage)

How is Tyranny btw? I might try it soon once they patch it a few more times.



Repix said:


> Yea, It's really great!
> 
> Love the manual reload in this one.


Me too. I like the no tagging and having the wing suit from the start. It's so much fun.

Ziggys mod turns the game into what it should have been from the start. Ubisoft casualize their games way too much.


----------



## sandromeda

Legend of Zelda: phantom hourglass


----------



## Glue

Calling (Wii)


----------



## Repix

Scrub-Zero said:


> If you decide to buy it and want the best vanilla experience, download absolute nature+structures and Atmosfear on ModDB. It'll give you good eye candy(thunderstorms look amazing at night) without changing the core game at all. Just don't get the casual Complete mod. I know it's recommended often, but no hardcore stalker will ever recommend its(it's garbage)
> 
> How is Tyranny btw? I might try it soon once they patch it a few more times.
> 
> Me too. I like the no tagging and having the wing suit from the start. It's so much fun.
> 
> Ziggys mod turns the game into what it should have been from the start. Ubisoft casualize their games way too much.


Yea the worst part was the mission requirements for the skills.. If I wanna be overpowered for a mission, then they should let me. (That's the whole point of skills, to build your character the way you like.)
And also the weapon unlocks of course!


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Farcry Primal (pretty cool), Watchdogs 2 (only installed it so-far) and Super Mario Galaxy 2 on the Dolphin


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Scrub-Zero said:


> If you decide to buy it and want the best vanilla experience, download absolute nature+structures and Atmosfear on ModDB. It'll give you good eye candy(thunderstorms look amazing at night) without changing the core game at all. Just don't get the casual Complete mod. I know it's recommended often, but no hardcore stalker will ever recommend its(it's garbage)
> 
> How is Tyranny btw? I might try it soon once they patch it a few more times.


Ok, i'll check these mods! Tyranny is nice enough, there's a lot of cool ideas but sometimes it feels like they could have been developped or exploited more, like a lot of obsidian games the game feels slightly unfinished... 
I had fun with it though, i would recommand it but definitely wait til there's a good sale on it.


----------



## Supreme

Shin Megumi Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 1 for the PS2. Also, The Last Guardian, sparingly. Since the semester started, though, I've been in a crunch for time. Also, this alcohol.


----------



## green9206

Call of Duty advanced warfare single player


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Titanfall 2's singleplayer campaign on Master difficulty and it's a pain, I swear. It's easy but also hard...Mostly cause I'm dealing with Viper. 

I'm also playing the Halo Wars 2 Blitz Beta and it's alright. I love the soundtrack, when I started it up and heard it my brain began to run wild. The Blitz mode itself is...okay, it's fun but also kinda annoying. But overall, okay...Although...When I loaded up and saw the main menu, I saw Skirmish and a big smile came to my face.  

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## bbrownleather

Tomb Raider - PSX
lara croft vs bears 0_o


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

*Farcry 4* with MrAntiFun Inf Health 


&


Quantum Break but omfeckingod those cut scenes are so looong they put me right off


----------



## Michael1983

Fallout 4. Playing as a woman this time around, one with morals and high charisma. My last character was a bit of a psychopath who had no qualms about blowing away any old NPC. 

Playing some GTA V too. Helps blow off some steam when i'm feeling pissed off.

I'm also highly addicted to the Binding of Isaac!


----------



## zomb

Roblox


----------



## Limmy

Town of Salem - Awesome free game


----------



## railcar82594

Elite Dangerous. anyone else still playing it? It's a severe bore grindfest now where I try to do other things while the game is on. I did get enough credits to try out an anaconda, now sold it. ugly inconvenient ship. trying to get a cutter now.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Am still on Farcry 4 - am at the end of Act 3 (I think) but I accidently chose Amita to be the lead of the Golden Path when if I remember correctly that cow shoved me out the door to do a mission for her.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing Call of Misery(for a few weeks now)

Finally managed to earn enough ru to buy a Saiga 12. Now mutants are much easier to take down. Speaking of, i took downed my first Chimera. They're tough cookies in Misery and mostly one shot you if you allow them to jump attack.

I managed to circle around a concrete block while keeping it on the crosshair, so it couldn't jump at me straight without landing face first on the block. Way to cheese the fight, but in misery difficulty everything goes. The ******* still took out 5 duty members before i shot it down lol. But hey, more free stuff for me.

Not even sure i could take one down alone without a grenade launcher. They're so damn fast and sneaky.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Finally finished Farcry 4 :boogie and am now on Farcry Primal helping the Wenga tribes people n stuff. 
So far it seems pretty cool and I've just tamed an owl, which is twitty cool :grin2:


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I played a lot of Overwatch today, that was fun as hell. 

I also played Halo Reach with my sister. Smashed many Grunts with golf clubs. Yes, that actually happened.

And I also played Roblox with my sister, we both had a good laugh at that.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

^ I must get Overwatch at some point. I'm rocking it's cheap knock-off which is actually pretty cool itself (it scratches the Overwatch itch hence why I havn't got it yet).


Apart from that I'm really getting into Farcry Primal and Watchdogs 2 now.


----------



## green9206

Finished Ni no kuni, started Wolfenstein the new order.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

green9206 said:


> started Wolfenstein the new order.


I have a better idea,how about you get back to learning programming so you can get a good job and actually have a future ?


----------



## green9206

TheInvisibleHand said:


> I have a better idea,how about you get back to learning programming so you can get a good job and actually have a future ?


Tried to learn programming in my 3 years in college, couldn't do it then, centainly can't do it now. Nor do i have any interest in programming. It feels horribly boring to me. 
I'd rather work in a supermarket, or any other such store. But they don't want me because there are better candidates.


----------



## Glue

Parasite Eve and Street Fighter 5


----------



## eddyr

World of Tanks. Use to be sponsored playing it. Very fun, and free game. PVP tank game.


----------



## bbrownleather

just finished tomb raider (1996). next one is Zelda: a link to the past, I'm excited about this one


----------



## Aribeth

bbrownleather said:


> just finished tomb raider (1996). next one is Zelda: a link to the past, I'm excited about this one


My favorite 2D game ever  Hope you have a lot of fun with it.


----------



## TwerkinForTalos

Final Fantasy XV, but I'm looking for something new now. Any ideas?


----------



## bbrownleather

Aribeth said:


> My favorite 2D game ever  Hope you have a lot of fun with it.


i think anything i'll play after tomb raider (1996), will be good. that game didn't age well at all :bash


----------



## Aribeth

bbrownleather said:


> i think anything i'll play after tomb raider (1996), will be good. that game didn't age well at all :bash


I actually tried to play that game a month ago. Stopped at level 4 or something. Quite terrible I'd have to say. The first couple of Tomb Raider games have always been pretty bad IMO, I remember playing TR3 as a kid and hated it. The series didn't actually get good until Tomb Raider Legend (2006)


----------



## green9206

Aribeth said:


> I actually tried to play that game a month ago. Stopped at level 4 or something. Quite terrible I'd have to say. The first couple of Tomb Raider games have always been pretty bad IMO, I remember playing TR3 as a kid and hated it. The series didn't actually get good until Tomb Raider Legend (2006)


Yeah i agree series got good from Legend. Did you play the 2013 tomb raider and rise of the tomb raider?


----------



## Valley

wright now i am playing battlefield 1 story mode grate game so far


----------



## Aribeth

green9206 said:


> Yeah i agree series got good from Legend. Did you play the 2013 tomb raider and rise of the tomb raider?


Yup. They were ok but very dumbed down and turned into generic AAA stuff that is very similar to Ubisoft games. They can't really compare to Legend, Anniversary and Underworld which are imo the best in the series. Awesome trilogy if you can call it that.


----------



## MobiusX

super mario bros. 3, I'm the type who never finishes games, for years now I had Ninja Gaiden for PS Vita and not even half done, I play for a week or so the most, then stop for months, then come back and forget how to play and start from the beginning and every time I end up where I did last time


----------



## HenDoggy

I just finished Catherine just started strangers wrath.



bbrownleather said:


> i think anything i'll play after tomb raider (1996), will be good. that game didn't age well at all :bash


I just finished tomb raider psx not too long ago and i must say it's one of my favorite psx games. I don't mind the ugly graphics, I think it's going to be awhile before I jump to tomb raider 2. I don't get to the hate in here lol


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I'm pushing through Resident Evil 7 at the mo. Good game but quite scary lol, I turn it on and go "oh why did I turn this on????!" as I stand there listening to all the different sounds etc. It does a brilliant job of conveying that dreadful setting and atmosphere. Would've loved to have gone to the live exibition in London where you walk around a house with the deranged family present whilst solving clues etc, all with a spare pair of boxer shorts ofc!


----------



## sandromeda

Pokemon Firered


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Rainbow Six Siege.

Having a good laugh playing it right now lol.


----------



## Xenagos

Stellaris


----------



## Tokztero

Silent Hill 4


----------



## Mick1990LFC

I'm currently playing between quite a few games I got for Christmas

- Watch Dogs 2
- WWE 17
- Steep
- Battlefield 1
- COD: IW
- Outlast 

If ever I find the time I am itching to play Resident Evil 7!


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Mick1990LFC said:


> If ever I find the time I am itching to play Resident Evil 7!


One doesn't "play" Resident Evil 7, one SURVIVES it!!  Which is what I've just done as it goes, just finished it today and I'm still camling down and coming back to reality. Cracking game in fact it's one of those games that other games will now be judged against (it's awesome!). Sod playing it in VR though, I'd love to but I don't think I'd be able to complete it (although now I know what I'd be expecting but even so...).

Now I've finished RE7 I'm back on Watchdogs 2 and Farcry Primal as well as the rest of my backlog. Loving Farcry Primal and the guy that peed on me is funny as heck :grin2:


----------



## Aribeth

WoW TBC


----------



## Repix

While everyone is busy playing Mario or Zelda..

I'm trying to beat Zeliard for once.. Damn game kills me every time. But it's sooooooo good :l


----------



## Xenagos

Factorio. Between it and EU4 I have no life.


----------



## bbrownleather

Zelda: a link to the past


----------



## Mick1990LFC

whereistheoffswitch said:


> One doesn't "play" Resident Evil 7, one SURVIVES it!!  Which is what I've just done as it goes, just finished it today and I'm still camling down and coming back to reality. Cracking game in fact it's one of those games that other games will now be judged against (it's awesome!). Sod playing it in VR though, I'd love to but I don't think I'd be able to complete it (although now I know what I'd be expecting but even so...).
> 
> Now I've finished RE7 I'm back on Watchdogs 2 and Farcry Primal as well as the rest of my backlog. Loving Farcry Primal and the guy that peed on me is funny as heck :grin2:


Sounds great, what's the first person like, although I always enjoy first person I was curious to how it would fare in Resident Evil?


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Mick1990LFC said:


> Sounds great, what's the first person like, although I always enjoy first person I was curious to how it would fare in Resident Evil?


I think it works really well and helps fuel the feeling of desperation and isolation. It's pretty cool.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I've been playing Halo 5 Guardians Warzone Firefight again. Well, a few other modes like Action Sack but yeah. Taking a small break from Overwatch. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## waterfairy

Persona 3


----------



## Innerwolf

Marvel Future Fight


----------



## Neal

waterfairy said:


> Persona 3


I actually just started that for the first time. Just riding the hype train until the new one comes out. Have you beaten it before?


----------



## waterfairy

Neal said:


> I actually just started that for the first time. Just riding the hype train until the new one comes out. Have you beaten it before?


Nope this is my first time  I'm almost finished with it but stupid school is interfering with my game time lol


----------



## Neal

waterfairy said:


> Nope this is my first time  I'm almost finished with it but stupid school is interfering with my game time lol


Oh yeah school has pretty much killed my leisure time for the past few years. Im so backlogged on games its not even funny lmao.


----------



## waterfairy

Neal said:


> Oh yeah school has pretty much killed my leisure time for the past few years. Im so backlogged on games its not even funny lmao.


That's what summers are for I guess xD


----------



## hayes

RimWorld and Stardew Valley.


----------



## Estillum

Just finished Fran bow and it was... alright. After Finishing Lisa I was looking for something similarly horrible and soul crushing but Fran bow just turned out to be the latest iteration of the "Is the protagonist crazy! ooooo You'll have to get to the end to find out!" trope. While it was a well executed version of that tripe it never really does anything new or interesting with the archetype. Environments where nice though.


----------



## Carolyne

Watch Dogs 2


----------



## Sprocketjam

Nioh


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Carolyne said:


> Watch Dogs 2


I can't find some of the Green Triangle Research Points, do you know if they unlock after certain story (main) missions?

I'm also playing Farcry Primal still. Hacking with computers and clubs is good fun :nerd::grin2:


----------



## hoodie

Mirror's Edge. I got stuck in it like 6 years ago and gave up, giving it another try now. It's such a cool game, but it frustrates me so much.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Shadow of Mordor has joined my play list, again.


----------



## Unknown Trooper

Currently trying to pull through with a bad Liverpool team in wretched season (Football Manager 2013, yeah I'm stuck in the past).


----------



## Zenith167

Currently playing through Telltale's The Walking Dead. By "currently" I really mean it's the last "new" game that I've I played which was a few days ago. I need to get around finishing it this weekend. But I've gotta say I'm really enjoying it! Definitely recommend it to those who like storyline and character-based games.


----------



## Sonder

The Witcher 3, bought it because someone im friends with kept going on about it. I think im in a bit over my head, theres so many different items and potions ahhh, just finished a mission where i had to lead a goat to some guy, was pretty fun


----------



## Paperback Writer

Unknown Trooper said:


> Currently trying to pull through with a bad Liverpool team in wretched season (Football Manager 2013, yeah I'm stuck in the past).


You think you're stuck in the past? I still play Championship Manager 01/02. :lol


----------



## Unknown Trooper

Paperback Writer said:


> You think you're stuck in the past? I still play Championship Manager 01/02. :lol


Damn, that's so in the past I feel like I should reply to you in some Shakespearean sort of antiquated language haha!


----------



## Paperback Writer

Unknown Trooper said:


> Damn, that's so in the past I feel like I should reply to you in some Shakespearean sort of antiquated language haha!


Well, I DID originally write that post with parchment and quill, and then had it uploaded via carrier pigeon. :b


----------



## butterskenny

Final Fantasy VII

I got it on steam yesterday during the sale they're having.


----------



## Itari

Dark Souls 3 for the third time + Ashes of Ariandel


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Halo Wars, I'm preparing myself for the sequel.  I am excited. Hoorah Marines! 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Estillum

I have too many games I don't even know what to play anymore. I just finished Lisa the painful/joyful for the second time now I'm failing to find something to fill the void that game left in me.


----------



## f1ora

Fatal Frame II: Crimson Butterfly

Yesterday I had beaten the first, loved the story and gameplay so I had to continue


----------



## bbrownleather

just about to start "South Park The Stick of Truth"


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Playing Halo Wars again, I know Halo Wars 2 Ultimate edition came out today but I bought the standard so I have to wait 4 days. :/ But I'm having fun with this one right now. Hoorah!

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I was cleaning my room today and found my old copy of ONI for PC, so i installed it and playing it again. I forgot how satisfying the fighting system was.


----------



## Yer Blues

NHL 2017 season


----------



## Glue

Mr Driller on dreamcast. Love this game


----------



## Nitrogen

f1ora said:


> Fatal Frame II: Crimson Butterfly
> 
> Yesterday I had beaten the first, loved the story and gameplay so I had to continue


The Fatal Frame series has always piqued my interest but I've never played them. I can handle Resident Evil, Silent Hill gets to me, but I think I would completely wuss out with FF given the premise and what videos I've seen of it. I could barely handle Amnesia after a certain point.

I'm playing Oracle of Ages at the moment.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Neo said:


> I used to love this game. I remember being super hyped up for it from previews.


Yeah it's a great game. I like it almost as much as the old Double Dragon games. Oni had good skill based combat, unlike the dumb button mash fighting system in Batman or the Witcher.

A sequel was in the works too, but it got canned sadly.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I've been playing Halo Wars 2 and i love it.  I've been waiting for this game for such a long time and now it's finally here. I'm so happy it's out. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Aribeth

Bloodborne


----------



## Acid1216

Borderlands 2 and the Transformers Cybertron series.


----------



## Glue

Mr Driller again tonight









Still need to finish Parasite Eve before Nintendo Switch and the new Zelda come out next week.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Finally getting around to playing Guild Wars 2, I bought it upon release a few years ago. It's free to play now with some, but not many, limitations than having a paid account, PLS SOMEONE DOWNLOAD AND PLAY.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing this old gory game called Waxworks.








Acid1216 said:


> Transformers Cybertron series.


Probably the best Transformer games ever made. Although a bit repetitive and simple, they have some great moments(visual and story) i won't spoil. But you can't beat playing as Optimus Prime, Megatron, Starscream and Grimlock.

All i kept thinking as i played was, i wish this game was more open world with quests and your own Transformer that you create and level and such.


----------



## Nitrogen




----------



## Steve French

Dark Souls 3, but I don't know. Around ten hours in and the thought that there is probably 40 or more hours to go is kind of putting me off. Hasn't quite grabbed me like the first one did. Unsurprising, since the games are all so similar. Not many games have the ability to entrance me for a good amount of time like that. The Witcher 3 is one that comes to mind. Made it 70 or so hours in, and I could have kept going, but the series had occupied pretty well all my gaming for a few months at that time. Even though it's only been a year since I played through the games, I have been feeling like going through them again. Holding off though, I don't want to get so familiar that I know everything that is going to come ten years down the line, like I did with say, Mass Effect 2. Settling with reading the books, but I have to go out and get the last four.

Well, I have heard that they have hacked the Wii U. Maybe I can snag breath of the wild for free in a few days.


----------



## AffinityWing

I've had 1bitHeart downloaded along with a bunch of other RPG maker games for quite some time on my splurge and I decided to start playing it just yesterday. The music is lovely and playing a protagonist who was a recluse, doesn't know the first thing about making friends, and constantly brings themselves down while being extreme levels of doormat rings too close to home. These friend events seem like they'll be very time-consuming, though. I still haven't been able to max out even one so far and it's frustrating that the only way to earn the currency is through those minigames. I really don't want to be playing tetris for 2+ hours. lol


----------



## Neal

Steve French said:


> Dark Souls 3, but I don't know. Around ten hours in and the thought that there is probably 40 or more hours to go is kind of putting me off. Hasn't quite grabbed me like the first one did. Unsurprising, since the games are all so similar. Not many games have the ability to entrance me for a good amount of time like that. The Witcher 3 is one that comes to mind. Made it 70 or so hours in, and I could have kept going, but the series had occupied pretty well all my gaming for a few months at that time. Even though it's only been a year since I played through the games, I have been feeling like going through them again. Holding off though, I don't want to get so familiar that I know everything that is going to come ten years down the line, like I did with say, Mass Effect 2. Settling with reading the books, but I have to go out and get the last four.
> 
> Well, I have heard that they have hacked the Wii U. Maybe I can snag breath of the wild for free in a few days.


The only reason I stopped DS 3 is because it was frustrating me. Once I got to the giant crabs I couldnt take much more. Its like I couldnt hurt them. How the heck do you hurt a giant crab anyways? And thats even more frustrating because I want to beat at least one of those games.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Sunless Sea. It's marketed as a roguelike but it's more of an adventure with some action and a lot of resource management. Worth a look if you enjoy a gothic atmosphere and steampunk setting, and don't mind lots of reading.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Black Ops 1, just wanted to change my pace a bit when it came to games. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## KelsKels

Horizon zero dawn.. idk I'm really not that into it. I'm level 16 and the game really hasn't impressed me that much. It feels just like far cry primal imo. Well it has more rpg elements though.. tons of side quests and endless dialogue. It's like if you take the fun parts of far cry and mash them with the boring bits of the Witcher 3.. you get HZD.

But idk I'm probably just being a cynical pos... as per usual.


----------



## scooby

Last week I had a dream that I was playing WoW and fear warded another priests psychic scream attempt. Saw some kid at one of my gyms wearing a Legion shirt. And another wearing a Horde shirt.

Needless to say, I ended up buying legion and am now leveling. ffs... I was off it for so long. Also, it looks fear ward doesn't exist anymore... 
My realms population is now Alliance dominated. 10/1. Everyone I knew is Ally now. I'll never swap sides, traitors. Ganking every alliance I see, even if it is an uphill battle with so many of them around.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Right now i'm playing Titan Quest Anniversary edition. Still an awesome game and top of the line arpg. Since it comes with immortal throne, i rolled a dream character. I don't know what other class i'll spec into yet.


----------



## Acid1216

[/QUOTE] Probably the best Transformer games ever made. Although a bit repetitive and simple, they have some great moments(visual and story) i won't spoil. But you can't beat playing as Optimus Prime, Megatron, Starscream and Grimlock.

All i kept thinking as i played was, i wish this game was more open world with quests and your own Transformer that you create and level and such.[/QUOTE]

I agree. Rise of the Dark Spark was just a money grab, but the Fall of Cybertron is a true classic. I've played the campaign about 5 times now on all difficulties and it still appeals to me. I have it on PC and would like to play Escalation, but there's hardly ever anyone on it. I'd buy the Xbone remastered version, but I'll wait until it goes on sale.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Battlefield 1. I'm actually quite surprised with how much fun I'm having in it. Feels like an actual WW1 game and I love it.


----------



## hayes

Papers, please


----------



## cmed

Titanfall 2 campaign mode. I'm blown away by how much creativity and imagination went into this game. The assembly line and the whole time travel thing. Incredible. I want it to never end.


----------



## mezzoforte

Started Horizon Zero Dawn a few days ago. It's visually stunning and I love the story so far. I've also been playing Half-Life 2 and Final Fantasy XV lately.

And beat The Last of Us finally, a few weeks ago. I can't wait for the 2nd game!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Some Battlefield 4, I've liked most of the Battlefield games. My favorites being 3, 4, and 1 (WW1 Basically)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Right now?

Forza Horizon 3 on Windows 10. You can thank my new beast for that, see here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1620761/christmas-upgrades-complete


----------



## Paperback Writer

Finally getting back into Xenoblade Chronicles after not playing it for a few weeks months years.

I started it in 2011.  Not sure why I stopped playing in the first place as I love the game, but I kept putting off getting back into it. I managed to ease myself back in doing some of the side-quests and just trying to familiarise myself with everything again. Now I'm finally making some progress with the story.


----------



## Nigh7st4R

I got myself hooked on World of Warcraft ever since Legion came out. I was off the wow early cata but it came back to haunt me lol.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I've been playing Layers of Fear for the last hour and a half...I was scared a lot. ;-;

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I finished Layers of Fear and Shadow of Mordor. I gotta say, I think Layers of Fear is a bad horror game, it scared me the first like hour but like after that I actually began to laugh and just question the game. Middle Earth Shadow of Mordor was fun and I loved it, but the ending felt kinda rushed. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Estillum

I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks heavy rain is absolute tripe.


----------



## I Beethoven

War thunder

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Well I'm done playing Overwatch for now. I'm going to try to play one of my 10 least favorite games ever...CoD Advanced Warfare...

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiblade

Final Fantasy XV but my schedule has been busy so Pokemon GO.


----------



## phosgene

Company of Heroes 2


----------



## I Beethoven

due to depression nothing 

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Tokztero

Halo 2


----------



## locke786386

Final Fantasy VI


----------



## DespairSenpai

Nier: Automata
it's my new favorite game


----------



## Peyote

Glue said:


> Mr Driller again tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to finish Parasite Eve before Nintendo Switch and the new Zelda come out next week.


Damn finally someone who likes this game too! I played it so much as a kid. Trying to download a dreamcast emulator since I have had no luck getting the PC version to run (its 16bit, too old).

This game is life. :clap


----------



## BlackRedFoxx

Kingdom Hearts 2.8


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Battlefield 1, War Pigeons mode. It's actually more fun than i thought. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## feels

Mass Effect: Andromeda. It's not what I hoped they would do but I'm really enjoying it. I think I'm just getting sick of open world games.


----------



## HaydenMJ12

feels said:


> Mass Effect: Andromeda. It's not what I hoped they would do but I'm really enjoying it. I think I'm just getting sick of open world games.


I'm actually wanting to buy this. How does it compare to previous games? Is the writing good?


----------



## feels

HaydenMJ12 said:


> I'm actually wanting to buy this. How does it compare to previous games? Is the writing good?


I'm not super far into the game so I can't give the most well rounded view of it but so far it seems like this may have some of the best character writing out of any of the games. The crew seems much more complex and I can tell I'm going to get attached to them easily. Exploring the new worlds is also really fun. I love all the mystery and it does really feel like you're on a unique adventure. I think the inventory and sorting out all the equipment/items is a bit of a mess. There's also this new scanning feature that I think kind of bogs down the gameplay. So, yeah, some of the mechanics are bad/boring but I think the writing and environments make up for it.


----------



## HaydenMJ12

feels said:


> I'm not super far into the game so I can't give the most well rounded view of it but so far it seems like this may have some of the best character writing out of any of the games. The crew seems much more complex and I can tell I'm going to get attached to them easily. Exploring the new worlds is also really fun. I love all the mystery and it does really feel like you're on a unique adventure. I think the inventory and sorting out all the equipment/items is a bit of a mess. There's also this new scanning feature that I think kind of bogs down the gameplay. So, yeah, some of the mechanics are bad/boring but I think the writing and environments make up for it.


Ah, thanks. I was hoping it'd have decent writing. I can put up with bad gameplay, but an awful setting or plot ruins it for me.


----------



## Aribeth

Played The Last of Us for 2 hours or so. Found it super boring and uninteresting  Not sure if I should continue or just give up on it.


----------



## Karsten

Hitman. It got crappy reviews initially because of the episodic mission release, but the game itself is fun as heck.


----------



## Arbre

feels said:


> Mass Effect: Andromeda. It's not what I hoped they would do but I'm really enjoying it. I think I'm just getting sick of open world games.


I watched the first hour of it and liked the look of it. Then I saw reviews and they said it's not a bad game, but that it's pretty disappointing.


----------



## feels

Arbre said:


> I watched the first hour of it and liked the look of it. Then I saw reviews and they said it's not a bad game, but that it's pretty disappointing.


The more I play it the more I'm actually loving it. It just felt like a bit of a mess at first but it's really coming together. I love the Mass Effect universe so honestly they'd probably have to do a lot wrong to really disappoint me. I don't really like all the tiny side quest crap that fills up your journal but it's not too big of an annoyance. The environments and the writing are on point, so I'm happy.


----------



## Estillum

Started playing Super meat boy after owning it for like four years. I thought I would't like it but it's surprisingly addicting, brings me back to sense of satisfaction I got after playing the more difficult parts of Rayman origins.


----------



## mattmc

Breath Of The Wild is kind of like popcorn. It taste good enough, you can keep eating it, but it's never particularly impactful or memorable.


----------



## HenDoggy

Borderlands 2. I don't seem to have the drive to finish this game lol



Aribeth said:


> Played The Last of Us for 2 hours or so. Found it super boring and uninteresting  Not sure if I should continue or just give up on it.


Yeah, that game is really overrated. The story isn't particular good and the gameplay is like a poor mans uncharted.



Estillum said:


> Started playing Super meat boy after owning it for like four years. I thought I would't like it but it's surprisingly addicting, brings me back to sense of satisfaction I got after playing the more difficult parts of Rayman origins.


I loved that game. It's super difficult but deeply satisfying. I'm not even going to attempt the harder difficulties lol


----------



## Neal

Aribeth said:


> Played The Last of Us for 2 hours or so. Found it super boring and uninteresting  Not sure if I should continue or just give up on it.


 I just cant deal with the stealth. I hate having to sneak around enemies. I got fed up with those clicker insta-death cinematics every time I messed up.



HenDoggy said:


> Borderlands 2. I don't seem to have the drive to finish this game lol


That game can actually be pretty fun when playing with others because the difficulty ramps up. Then elite enemies come out in droves and it turns into a cluster real fast lmao.


----------



## HenDoggy

Neal said:


> I just cant deal with the stealth. I hate having to sneak around enemies. I got fed up with those clicker insta-death cinematics every time I messed up.
> 
> That game can actually be pretty fun when playing with others because the difficulty ramps up. Then elite enemies come out in droves and it turns into a cluster real fast lmao.


Im sure it is but I'm a friendless loser lol


----------



## Neal

HenDoggy said:


> Im sure it is but I'm a friendless loser lol


If its any consolation I only did a few times tbh. My friends tend to move on from games pretty fast and its hard to keep up. So i ended up beating it solo. Which sucks though because theres hidden bosses that i heard take a full group of people to beat.


----------



## Yer Blues

Stardrive 2


----------



## Glue

Splatoon 2 Global Testfire


----------



## Aribeth

I finished The Last of Us. Nice game. I kinda hated it in the first 2-3 hours but got used to the annoying as **** gameplay. That's the only downside. Everything else was pretty good.


----------



## Neal

Aribeth said:


> I finished The Last of Us. Nice game. I kinda hated it in the first 2-3 hours but got used to the annoying as **** gameplay. That's the only downside. Everything else was pretty good.


I might give it another try then. So far you and Hendoggy are the only other two people Ive talked to that also didnt like it. But if it won you over...plus I have it digitally so Im stuck with it.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

For the last few days, I've been trying to complete Titanfall 2 on Master difficulty and thankfully, I finally did it...Viper is annoying as hell to fight. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## vela

Mass Effect Andromeda. Just about to finish my first playthrough then it's new game + time.


----------



## AussiePea

80 hours later, still breath of the wild. Damn it's good.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I've been playing a lot of Halo 4 lately. It's really good - I'm impressed with how faithful 343 were to the 'feel' of Halo. I also enjoy the story's focus on the relationship between MC and Cortana. It's an interesting, thought provoking dynamic that is well carried by the stunning cutscenes and stellar performances. The graphics are insanely pretty for hardware that was mid-range even in 2005. Those light rays, man! The gameplay is also solid as a rock. Great game that I'm definitely motivated to see through to the end.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing River City Ransom: Underground

Great game so far and finally some devs who respect a game enough to make it close to the original, while adding their own little touches here and there.

The game is hard, and i mean Double Dragon Advance hard. It needs some balance. You can unlock a bunch of characters, but most of them aren't that good due to the enemy AI knowing when you will do a special attack etc. Once they root out that problem it'll be a great game.


----------



## EarthaKitten

I play Guild Wars 2. Still. Love it. I play with my two good friends who I made in game, when it launched and we try to talk every day. Having friends in game is wonderful. One of them is a lady in her 80s who got into gaming because of her children and grand children. She puts some of the young folks to shame with her massive achievement point score and all her in game loot! She is amazing. My other friend is a vet who also has social anxiety. The three of us are like the Musketeers together! We have a great time.


----------



## EarthaKitten

*GW2*

I play GW2 also. I have the full account. If you ever need help, look up Eartha Kitten. 



Steve French said:


> I felt the desire to play an mmo, for some odd reason. I downloaded Guild Wars 2. Well, I am downloading, with my internet it will be a week before it gets going again.
> 
> I guess it comes from reading this thread where old WOW players waxed nostalgic about their early game experiences. Got me thinking to back to the good old days of Ecthoranis, my human paladin. Several aspects of the game pissed me off, and I quit after about level 40, or some 250 hours of playtime as I seem to recall. I had mainly played it to game out with my buddy that moved away. We had some good times running around Azeroth, despite my occasional distaste.
> 
> I like the idea of MMO's. I just hate the time sink, the same damn combat in every one, the retarded fetch quests, the lack of any real sense of accomplishment, or any real story. This one probably won't be any different, but it's worth a try I guess. Free and all to a point.


----------



## EarthaKitten

*GW2*

Been playing since launch. Eartha Kitten. That is my toon name. I will help you out any time.



Worried Cat Milf said:


> Finally getting around to playing Guild Wars 2, I bought it upon release a few years ago. It's free to play now with some, but not many, limitations than having a paid account, PLS SOMEONE DOWNLOAD AND PLAY.


----------



## EarthaKitten

*GW2*

If you ever need help with anything, and don't want to get on TS (which I also super hate), me, Eartha Kitten, I will help you out. I'm also an officer in ORR and we don't require TS, though we have it. I just chat on Discord with a very select few people.... its healthier for me. TS seems to be filled with trolls, or angry people, or people who yell.... ugh....



Scaredypanda said:


> Guild Wars 2 ! Though my guild is making me anxious by reguiring to use ts while gaming haha. 3 months and Im still not comfortable with it.
> Also been playing some pokemon..  and hyped for the new tomb raider!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

EarthaKitten said:


> Been playing since launch. Eartha Kitten. That is my toon name. I will help you out any time.


Yay! I haven't been on in over a week, I'm only level 50 and still very much a noob. Help would be much appreciated &#128522; I have to go buy a new mouse since my sister took mine with her to school. I'm going add you though!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Titanfall 1 and 2. I decided to kinda play a few matches from the first one again, I actually forgot how cool some parts of the game looked. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Fallout Shelter

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## EarthaKitten

*GW2*



Worried Cat Milf said:


> Yay! I haven't been on in over a week, I'm only level 50 and still very much a noob. Help would be much appreciated &#128522; I have to go buy a new mouse since my sister took mine with her to school. I'm going add you though!


I play mostly in the mornings, but sometimes in the afternoons. You can private message me your toon name if you feel more comfortable that way so I can add you and be on the look out for you as well. I'm on the HOD server, so if you aren't, I can't really help in WvW, but everywhere else, yes!


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

I've been checking out Chivalry: Medieval Warfare again due to it recently having a free weekend on Steam which brought in new players. I'm alright at it sometimes.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Left 4 Dead 2 on Expert Difficulty. This mode isn't a joke.  it's very, very annoying. Though, I still laugh watching my teammates die.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Nystic

Playing Nier Automata. Loved it so much I bought Nier and Drakengarde 3.


----------



## Steve French

I may have run out just now and bought Persona 5, after remembering it was released. Pretty pumped. It's been a long wait, and by all the reviews, seems to be a good one. Here's to a good 80 or so hours.


----------



## mezzoforte

I've been debating whether to get Nier Automata or Persona 5. I'll probably get both eventually...


----------



## ShadowOne

mezzoforte said:


> I've been debating whether to get Nier Automata or Persona 5. I'll probably get both eventually...


Nier has a demo if you want to try it. People seem to like it a lot. It partly felt a little shallow, but it was a demo. I was pretty impressed by how varied the gameplay was though. It went from like devil may cry to a top-down shooter to something else seemlessly

My backlog is building pretty rapidly. Doesnt help Horizon is a huuuuge game so i dont know if ill ever get to all of them


----------



## mezzoforte

ShadowOne said:


> Nier has a demo if you want to try it. People seem to like it a lot. It partly felt a little shallow, but it was a demo. I was pretty impressed by how varied the gameplay was though. It went from like devil may cry to a top-down shooter to something else seemlessly
> 
> My backlog is building pretty rapidly. Doesnt help Horizon is a huuuuge game so i dont know if ill ever get to all of them


I enjoyed the demo.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Call of Duty Black Ops Search and Destory. Very fun game mode I must say. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormlight

Just beat Nier Automata and now I'm playing Persona 5. Both are GOTY candidates.


----------



## Cashel

Europa Universalis IV with the Imperium Universalis mod


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

Day Of Infamy: Born To Kill. It's a pretty impressive Vietnam War mod and I'm excited to see how far the creator takes it. It's a bit funny because first there was Insurgency a modern war game in the middle east then they modded it into a WW2 game which eventually came standalone and now the standalone is being modded into a Vietnam game. Makes me wonder if they'll be a standalone of this someday as well.


----------



## girafa

Rain World. It's beautifully dark, and quite challenging and free from any hand holding. Fluid physics-based movement feels great, coupled with great animation.

And you play as a cute little slug cat.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I'm gonna be playing Ghost Recon Wildlands in about an hour.  I'm excited to play this.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowOne

The Condition of Keegan said:


> I'm gonna be playing Ghost Recon Wildlands in about an hour.  I'm excited to play this.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


I've heard its a weird game with bad reviews, but enjoyable lol. I'd try it for $20 and if there wasnt a huge backlog to get to


----------



## bellycrow

HORIZON ZERO DAWN was so very good! Easily my game of the year so far.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Ghost Recon Wildlands. I love this game so far  so much fun. There are some bugs but it hasn't ruined the fun for me. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickets

About to start Hitman. Not fantastic at stealth games but the many possibilities are fun


----------



## f1ora

Fatal Frame III: The Tormented
so far i love it, just a little more than II


----------



## jjoanna

At the moment I'm playing Overwatch when I'm "up" and Fantasy Life on 3DS when it's "bed time"
(who needs sleep, right?)


----------



## SilentLyric

naruto clash of ninja 2 for gamecube. dont have money for new games lol but at least im playing them.


----------



## Glue

Yomawari: Night Alone
Hyper Light Drifter


----------



## Nekomata

Dark Souls 3 - The Ringed City.

Ahh, love Dark Souls so much, feels like it's about to get rougher though.


----------



## konas8

NeverWinter Nights 2


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

DOOM costume levels. Some are really well done.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## bellycrow

I started Breath of the Wild. It's really very soothing. It might be shaping up to be my favorite Zelda. UNPOPULAR OPINION TIME: My favorite one was Twilight Princess. But I haven't played them all... or all of them completely.


----------



## scott83

Nekomata said:


> Dark Souls 3 - The Ringed City.
> 
> Ahh, love Dark Souls so much, feels like it's about to get rougher though.


You must possess some skill and patience! My gf bought me Dark Souls, never made it beyond the first boss :frown2:


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

Turok 2 remastered for PC. My girlfriend bought it for me on my birthday and even though I grew up with the N64 version nostalgia is still hitting me like a ton of bricks while playing it on Steam


----------



## AngryMetalMadMan

Zelda BOTW, literally all I've been playing haha.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Halo Wars 2 on legendary difficulty...God damn is it annoyingly hard...Like no joke, you send in a full army of troops and seven seconds later they all are dead. :/

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Neal

Nekomata said:


> Dark Souls 3 - The Ringed City.
> 
> Ahh, love Dark Souls so much, feels like it's about to get rougher though.





scott83 said:


> You must possess some skill and patience! My gf bought me Dark Souls, never made it beyond the first boss :frown2:


What platform are you guys on and Scott83, do you mean the first game? Ive been looking for a human shield, I mean teammate to help me through DS3.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Back to playing Grim Dawn, because i need a small break for Path of Exile.

Each time i get back to GD i wonder why i don't play it more often. It's really a great arpg. I guess i'm addicted to PoE, that's why.


----------



## Tongue Twisted

Recently finished Middle-Earth: Shadow of Mordor. I have mixed feelings about it.

I love the Batman-inspired combat. It's a slower and more gorey take on the Arkham series' style which I really adore. Chopping uruks heads left, right and centre is really therapeutic. The nemesis system is very engaging at first, but like wth the rest of the game, I got a bit bored halfway through.

The story isn't interesting at all bar the very start and very end, and generally, the world itself feels a bit fake and lifeless. I don't really like this trend of open-world games; for certain games it's perfect, but for a lot of them, I feel like it either doesn't suit the game or the developers aren't capable of pulling it off.


----------



## scott83

Neal said:


> What platform are you guys on and Scott83, do you mean the first game? Ive been looking for a human shield, I mean teammate to help me through DS3.


Yeah the first game, couldn't even get passed the damn dragon!


----------



## Nitemair13

I've really been playing For Honor as of late. I beat Ghost Recon Wildlands last night (great game) but now there's DLC for it


----------



## Neal

scott83 said:


> Yeah the first game, couldn't even get passed the damn dragon!


Oh yeah theres a trick to dealing with him. I think I just avoided him until later on with I was strong enough to fight him.


----------



## tkCal

Doom 2016. Had it since it came out and keep getting too busy. Trying to wipe out the final baddie and finish the thing! Waiting for Borderlands 3 to hurry up and materialize.


----------



## Nitrogen

Bought Dark Cloud 2 during the PS Store flash sale last week for $5 and I'm really enjoying it so far. I wish I had been exposed to these games back during the PS2 era.


----------



## Nekomata

scott83 said:


> You must possess some skill and patience! My gf bought me Dark Souls, never made it beyond the first boss :frown2:


To be honest, it took me about half a year to finsh the first Dark Souls xD. My boyfriend helped me out with it to begin with, but then he really started disliking the game so I had to proceed onwards by myself xDD. Doing it online can be a real life saver though.



> What platform are you guys on and Scott83, do you mean the first game? Ive been looking for a human shield, I mean teammate to help me through DS3.


I'm on PS4, how about you? ^^


----------



## scott83

Neal said:


> Oh yeah theres a trick to dealing with him. I think I just avoided him until later on with I was strong enough to fight him.


Oh, didn't realise you could avoid him :frown2:



Nekomata said:


> To be honest, it took me about half a year to finish the first Dark Souls xD. My boyfriend helped me out with it to begin with, but then he really started disliking the game so I had to proceed onwards by myself xDD. Doing it online can be a real life saver though.


I can't say I blame him. If it saved a bit more often I might have persevered but to have to keep repeating hours of gameplay every time you die, that's just too much for me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

scott83 said:


> Oh, didn't realise you could avoid him :frown2:


If it's the Hellkite(red dragon) you don't even need to kill him at all. There's a few ways to go around him. You can even cheese him with a bow from under the bridge.

What i like to do is hide near the stairs in the middle of the bridge(against the wall) until he spits fire, then at some point he will drop on the bridge and as soon as he lands, i just leg it to the bonfire under the gate.

If it's the Gaping dragon, you can avoid that whole area if you took the master key as your starting gift. It's worth doing eventually though, for a few items and weapons. Kind of a cool looking place too.


----------



## Neal

Nekomata said:


> To be honest, it took me about half a year to finsh the first Dark Souls xD. My boyfriend helped me out with it to begin with, but then he really started disliking the game so I had to proceed onwards by myself xDD. Doing it online can be a real life saver though.
> 
> I'm on PS4, how about you? ^^


I'm on PS4 also. I can send my PSN ID if you're willing to help. The majority of my friends won't go anywhere near it lol. I think I was in the area where the giant damn crabs were last I played.

Actually this invitation extends to any DS3 players. I'm determined to beat at least one of these games.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I've been playing Halo Wars 2. I plan on getting the Hunter leader dlc. I'm glad they are expanding on the Hunters in the lore and his abilities are actually pretty awesome. So far, I've done pretty awesome. I also have Forge and Morgan Kinsano, she's a Hellbringer leader. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## scott83

Scrub-Zero said:


> If it's the Hellkite(red dragon) you don't even need to kill him at all. There's a few ways to go around him. You can even cheese him with a bow from under the bridge.
> 
> What i like to do is hide near the stairs in the middle of the bridge(against the wall) until he spits fire, then at some point he will drop on the bridge and as soon as he lands, i just leg it to the bonfire under the gate.
> 
> If it's the Gaping dragon, you can avoid that whole area if you took the master key as your starting gift. It's worth doing eventually though, for a few items and weapons. Kind of a cool looking place too.


Hmm might see if it's downloadable for free on Xbox Gold, think I traded the game in.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

@scott83

I say this not knowing your pc specs. But DS 1 doesn't require a very good PC to run anyway.

You can always wait for the steam summer sale. Dark Souls often goes down to like 5$ and the PC version is the best version to play because of DS fix, which fixes the bad framerate and other things. And there's a bunch of nice texture packs available for nearly all areas of the game, and they enhance the game *a lot* visually.

On top of it your Xbox controller will work with the game. Because forget about playing this game with a keyboard and mouse. :frown2:


----------



## RockmanJL9981

yooka laylie on ps4


----------



## komiromibu30

Civilization-beyond earth. Might try Civ 6 next.


----------



## Tibble

Persona 5


----------



## Paperback Writer

bellycrow said:


> I started Breath of the Wild. It's really very soothing. It might be shaping up to be my favorite Zelda. UNPOPULAR OPINION TIME: My favorite one was Twilight Princess. But I haven't played them all... or all of them completely.


I'll never understand the hate towards Twilight Princess. It's a very close second to Ocarina of Time for me.


----------



## Glue

bayonetta 2


----------



## scott83

Scrub-Zero said:


> @scott83
> 
> I say this not knowing your pc specs. But DS 1 doesn't require a very good PC to run anyway.
> 
> You can always wait for the steam summer sale. Dark Souls often goes down to like 5$ and the PC version is the best version to play because of DS fix, which fixes the bad framerate and other things. And there's a bunch of nice texture packs available for nearly all areas of the game, and they enhance the game *a lot* visually.
> 
> On top of it your Xbox controller will work with the game. Because forget about playing this game with a keyboard and mouse. :frown2:


Don't think it would run on my laptop. And it's not available on Xbox One. Back to The Witcher 3 for me, see if I can get those expansion packs :smile2:


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I've been playing some Ghost Recon Wildlands. Been collecting the rest of the weapons, skill points, and crashing helicopters into trees, mountains, and building...but I didn't die from the crashes!  That's good, right?


----------



## Neal

Shiness The Lightning Kingdom. My Kung Fu is strong.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowOne

Getting close to the end of Horizon zero dawn's story. There's side stuff to do still but as much as I love the game, I'm not sure I'll 100% it. Just too much to play and I'd be forcing myself through it instead of enjoying the game (like the hunting grounds..i did it once and it was really boring even though you're just killing robots like the story..just something about the context bores me). I dont have time to play stuff I dont fully want to play now

I have Inside next to play. 

Will have to pick between RE7, Nioh or Nier after that I think


----------



## Nathaniel Ruviner

Fallout 4 it got a bad rep but I'm quite enjoying it apart from the rubbish dialogue. Currently playing as a drug addled alcoholic sniper named Kitty Litter who's taking the Commonwealth one settlement at a time with her bands of raiders from Nuka World. Didn't even go home to speak to Codsworth after I left the vault and avoided concord so I wouldn't run into Preston, so mah immersion is still intact.


----------



## HALover9000

I've mostly been playing Battlefield 1 They Shall Not Pass DLC maps and trying to unlock the new weapon variants in the spring update. When Crash Bandicoot N. Sane Trilogy comes out I'll probably be playing that a lot of the time. I wanna try and get every last crystal!


----------



## Paperback Writer

_Finally _finished Xenoblade Chronicles.

I feel like I've aged nearly six years since I started it. Probably because I have.


----------



## Neal

Paperback Writer said:


> _Finally _finished Xenoblade Chronicles.
> 
> I feel like I've aged nearly six years since I started it. Probably because I have.


I've given up on ever actually beating that game.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paperback Writer

Neal said:


> I've given up on ever actually beating that game.


 How far did you get with it?

I originally stopped playing it about halfway through, and then kept putting off going back to it. By the time I finally forced myself to, it had been years since I'd last played it. Great game, but more than anything I'm just relieved to have finished it.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I've been playing Halo Wars 2. Finally got the Colony DLC today and it's awesome. Leader Colony is awesome. He fits in with the Banished nicely and his units are awesome.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearyfluffy

Currently on elder scrolls online, would love some friends on there. 

my userid is meridocbrandybuck


----------



## Estillum

Just finished outlast 2 and it failed to impress. A lot of horror game devs seem to forget that the more you die in a horror game the less scared you become. When you are immersed it brings you back and reminds you that you are playing game and in no real danger, that and you can't be both frustrated and scared at once.

This is an idea that seems to have went totally over the heads of red barrels who not only have characters that can kill you instantly and incessantly, but have three other difficulty options all of which are _more_ difficult.

Also is it's inability to build any tension , a problem I had with outlast one to a lesser extent. There is never a moment where the atmosphere can build, save the beginning. You are almost always running or hiding, moments where you can breathe let the game build up, to let your mind wander to the games benefit. With out these moments any scares the game has loose most of their punch, the game looses it's ability to get under your skin and to immerse you in its world.

I can forgive a lot, I think the story is trash, the enemies are mostly too laughable to be scary(somewhat personal taste here, I don't find humans scary in horror games generally, but that's not solely what I'm referring to), and the setting generally uninteresting, But if it really truly scared me all these things would be irreverent. Outlast one wasn't exactly known for it's amazing plot, but with the game being as it is all these things do is compound its failure.

Not too much of a tragedy, I liked the first outlast almost on sufferance solely because it scared me and that's pretty much the sole reason I play horror games barring some of the better titles. Unfortunate, but I guess I still have Little Nightmares and RE7 to look forward to.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

After finishing Halo 4, I moved on to Halo 3. I've been playing it on heroic, and while I find the difficulty tolerable enough overall, some enemies are giving me the ****s. Jackal snipers and gravity hammer wielding brutes, anyone?? I'm currently up to this one area in the second mission, Sierra 117 I think it's called, where I have to fight 5 or so brutes in a barracks. One of them has a gravity hammer and has armor made of titanium, it seems. I haaaaaate.


----------



## scott83

dead or Alive 5.....


----------



## Neal

Paperback Writer said:


> How far did you get with it?
> 
> I originally stopped playing it about halfway through, and then kept putting off going back to it. By the time I finally forced myself to, it had been years since I'd last played it. Great game, but more than anything I'm just relieved to have finished it.


Oh sorry, umm I can't remember the name of the continent but I got to the place that's a desert. I still don't have a Skell. So I'm probably not very far. I just got sucked into other games since they keep pumping out new and good stuff lately. Once I graduate in a few weeks in gonna give it another go.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Halo Wars 2. My team and I were going hard on the enemy teams (they were A.I but they were on heroic difficulty) and man, it felt amazing. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Star Wars The Force Unleashed ll.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Ruviner

At the moment I'm playing final fantasy VII for the first time. I've only ever played X and I loved it but then X2 came out and ruined my faith in the series for about a decade. Also tried the one with Lightning in it. I can't remember the number but I remember her being needlessly moody and completely unlikeable from the start so I didn't play much through that one either. 

Thoroughly enjoying VII so far though


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Day: ??? and still no Helljumper helmet D: why??? Why Halo 5? That helmet looks so good. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Glue

I've been away from home for the past week and only been playing The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild on Switch. Thinking about buying Mario Kart 8 Deluxe for my flight back home on Tuesday


----------



## patrick123

I completed Dragon Age 1 2 and 3, amazing universe and stories to tell!


----------



## Cheesecake

Psychonauts.

It's a funny game. I find myself looking forward to what the characters have to say. 

I enjoy messing with characters, using different powers on them to see how they react. It seems like the game has a unique piece of dialogue for everything that I do.


----------



## unemployment simulator

codename s.t.e.a.m and red alert 3


----------



## Neal

Prey

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## scott83

Nathaniel Ruviner said:


> At the moment I'm playing final fantasy VII for the first time. I've only ever played X and I loved it but then X2 came out and ruined my faith in the series for about a decade. Also tried the one with Lightning in it. I can't remember the number but I remember her being needlessly moody and completely unlikeable from the start so I didn't play much through that one either.
> 
> Thoroughly enjoying VII so far though


Lighting is in FF13. She doesn't seem to have any depth to her personality. Squall (FF8) is quite moody but he is actually funny and his outlook changes as the story progresses. Vanille should probably be the title character in FF13 as she is sort of the narrator and her role in the events is far greater than that of Lightning.

FF7 is awesome. Cloud, Sephiroth, Barret :grin2:


----------



## scott83

I'm currently playing Forza 6.


----------



## Nathaniel Ruviner

I've just finished it today. It's a really amazing game that must've been totally mind blowing at its time of release. The twist that Cloud was just some washout Shinra grunt (one of the two nobodies who accompany Zack and Sepiroth to Nibelheim, who you can actually SPEAK TO during the flashback!) was a very cool twist. There was plenty of moments that gave me the feels too, like when the original AVALANCHE guys get wiped out at the beginning, or when Red finds out the true story about his father. The action scenes are just plain epic, anything involving that big ***, entirely impractical Shinra cannon was pure gold - who doesn't like to see huge mecha Godzilla style monsters get blasted with heavy artillery?

My favorite character was Cid. Guy starts off an unlikeable jackass but redeems himself later on, and playing as him when both Cloud and Tifa were both temporarily sidelined was cool, plus his old man running animation amused me to no end lol.

Really great game that I look forward to replaying in greater depth later on, but man were those last couple of battles with Sepiroth a painful grind. Not even for difficulty, but just how long his frigging animations were. Although the move where he destroys the entire solar system and throws the sun at you was pretty epic lol.


----------



## Nathaniel Ruviner

scott83 said:


> Lighting is in FF13. She doesn't seem to have any depth to her personality. Squall (FF8) is quite moody but he is actually funny and his outlook changes as the story progresses. Vanille should probably be the title character in FF13 as she is sort of the narrator and her role in the events is far greater than that of Lightning.
> 
> FF7 is awesome. Cloud, Sephiroth, Barret :grin2:


Damnit this Quotr\reply system is really dumb. Read above comment to see my thoughts on the game :laugh:


----------



## Nathaniel Ruviner

Nitrogen said:


> MGS V: The Phantom Pain.
> 
> I don't like it so far. I've invested about ~10 hours and it's dragging for me. Whenever I play it, I feel like I'm doing a chore rather than actually enjoying my time. I wish I could enjoy it because it seems to have really great reviews everywhere I look, but I simply cannot get into it. Environments are bland, plotline is odd (and I know that's typical for Kojima and I like his other stuff, but this just... sucks)
> 
> I'm going to give it some more time before I make a firm decision but I'm glad I only spent $15 on it. If it had been $30+, I would've been really pissed.


I gotta agree. Once the novelty of an open world wore off the gameplay got pretty boring and repetitive in Phantom Pain. I've always liked Metal Gear for the cheesy storylines, all the resource management and force building got a bit tedious after a while.


----------



## scott83

Nathaniel Ruviner said:


> I've just finished it today. It's a really amazing game that must've been totally mind blowing at its time of release. The twist that Cloud was just some washout Shinra grunt (one of the two nobodies who accompany Zack and Sepiroth to Nibelheim, who you can actually SPEAK TO during the flashback!) was a very cool twist. There was plenty of moments that gave me the feels too, like when the original AVALANCHE guys get wiped out at the beginning, or when Red finds out the true story about his father. The action scenes are just plain epic, anything involving that big ***, entirely impractical Shinra cannon was pure gold - who doesn't like to see huge mecha Godzilla style monsters get blasted with heavy artillery?
> 
> My favorite character was Cid. Guy starts off an unlikeable jackass but redeems himself later on, and playing as him when both Cloud and Tifa were both temporarily sidelined was cool, plus his old man running animation amused me to no end lol.
> 
> Really great game that I look forward to replaying in greater depth later on, but man were those last couple of battles with Sepiroth a painful grind. Not even for difficulty, but just how long his frigging animations were. Although the move where he destroys the entire solar system and throws the sun at you was pretty epic lol.


I must have played it a year or two after it's UK release and it was very mind blowing. The bit I didn't understand during the flashback sequence, is when Sephiroth goes berserk and starts killing everyone, there's a scene in the mako reactor where Sephiroth runs Cloud through with his sword. Somehow Cloud (in his Shin-Ra uniform) is seemingly invincible and proceeds to twist his body around and throw Sephiroth into the reactor core. I still don't get how he was able to do that if he was just a regular Joe who stole Zack's identity?

My favourite playable characters were Barret (because of his passionate outbursts), Cloud because of his social awkwardness (like me :grin2: ) and Vincent because of his deep thinking.


----------



## Nathaniel Ruviner

scott83 said:


> I must have played it a year or two after it's UK release and it was very mind blowing. The bit I didn't understand during the flashback sequence, is when Sephiroth goes berserk and starts killing everyone, there's a scene in the mako reactor where Sephiroth runs Cloud through with his sword. Somehow Cloud (in his Shin-Ra uniform) is seemingly invincible and proceeds to twist his body around and throw Sephiroth into the reactor core. I still don't get how he was able to do that if he was just a regular Joe who stole Zack's identity?
> 
> My favourite playable characters were Barret (because of his passionate outbursts), Cloud because of his social awkwardness (like me :grin2: ) and Vincent because of his deep thinking.


I didn't get Vincent or the their girl during this play through as I was kinda rushing to see what would happen next lol. I think the burst of strength Cloud had when he throws Sepiroth into the reactor was just pure adrenaline and anger directed towards the guy who hurt his friends, plus you have to remember that Sepiroth isn't at his full strength at that point either, having just taken the Buster Sword between the kidneys when Cloud sneaks up on him earlier after grabbing Zack's sword. Kinda hard to portray all that with the games simple character models, but that was my take anyway :smile2:


----------



## Humesday

Alien: Isolation


----------



## mattmc

Samurai Warriors 4


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

The game I'm playing is real life. Why does it have to be this way? I'm a person too.


----------



## scott83

Nathaniel Ruviner said:


> I didn't get Vincent or the their girl during this play through as I was kinda rushing to see what would happen next lol. I think the burst of strength Cloud had when he throws Sepiroth into the reactor was just pure adrenaline and anger directed towards the guy who hurt his friends, plus you have to remember that Sepiroth isn't at his full strength at that point either, having just taken the Buster Sword between the kidneys when Cloud sneaks up on him earlier after grabbing Zack's sword. Kinda hard to portray all that with the games simple character models, but that was my take anyway :smile2:


Yuffie (the girl) is kind of annoying and doesn't really add anything to the story. Vincent on the other hand was part of the Turks (Shin-Ra heavies) and his partner was a scientist on the Sephiroth project. I won't go into too much detail though if you're planning on another play through.






Around the 6th minute mark. Nobody would survive that unless they were superhuman.


----------



## Sherlocking

I wanna play Persona 4 but i don't have a ps4


----------



## Shadaw

I've been playing fallout 4 lately


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

This game is awesome. The message in this game is deep. 









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Ruviner

[/QUOTE]Around the 6th minute mark. Nobody would survive that unless they were superhuman.[/QUOTE]

I think with a game like FF VII you have to be willing to accept a few inconsistencies for the benefit of a story. Sepiroth's sword is one of the worst offenders in this case. He kills multiple people with one blow but it seems to go blunt whenever the person it's swung at is a main character (with the exception of Aeris, of course). If you want to analyse even more realistically you have to ask how does cloud even have fingers left? He literally lifted the weight of a full grown man using a razor sharp samurai sword that happened to be impaling him at the time as the lever. The answer: the power of MAJOR FEELS :grin2:


----------



## Nathaniel Ruviner

scott83 said:


> Yuffie (the girl) is kind of annoying and doesn't really add anything to the story. Vincent on the other hand was part of the Turks (Shin-Ra heavies) and his partner was a scientist on the Sephiroth project. I won't go into too much detail though if you're planning on another play through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around the 6th minute mark. Nobody would survive that unless they were superhuman.


Oh for heaven's sake. This is literally the worst quote/reply system ever conceived by the human mind. See above, AGAIN. :roll


----------



## scott83

Nathaniel Ruviner said:


> I think with a game like FF VII you have to be willing to accept a few inconsistencies for the benefit of a story. Sepiroth's sword is one of the worst offenders in this case. He kills multiple people with one blow but it seems to go blunt whenever the person it's swung at is a main character (with the exception of Aeris, of course). If you want to analyse even more realistically you have to ask how does cloud even have fingers left? He literally lifted the weight of a full grown man using a razor sharp samurai sword that happened to be impaling him at the time as the lever. The answer: the power of MAJOR FEELS :grin2:


Perhaps it depends on the HP of the person he attacks and the type of attack, be it a slash or a stab. I'm probably over thinking it though.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Mirror's Edge Calayist (I hope I spelt it right) I got on Xbox One for $6. Awesome deal and I've had fun so far, though characters aren't very interesting so far. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Neal

Welp picked up Injustice and realized very quickly that I am atrociously bad at fighting games...

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## elenascupcake

Horizon Zero Dawn and Uncharted 4 MP ?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Neal said:


> Welp picked up Injustice and realized very quickly that I am atrociously bad at fighting games...
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Don't worry, I suck at them too lol. I remember when I got Mortal Kombat X and I did not know how to fight properly so I looked stupid online. Find myself mashing all the buttons.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Neal

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Don't worry, I suck at them too lol. I remember when I got Mortal Kombat X and I did not know how to fight properly so I looked stupid online. Find myself mashing all the buttons.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


Im actually starting to like it a little now that Im finding characters that arent too hard to start with. I might be going with Green Lantern for a bit.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Assassin's Creed Revelations

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## firewatch93

I can't believe Phantom Dust is free. Phantom Dust was my childhood. I was a beast online back in 04. Now i'm getting my butt kicked.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I've been playing Halo 5 making a map in Forge mode. It's looking really awesome and I'm impressed it looks okay. I'm calling it Forerunner.  

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Playing Halo Wars 2, playing with the new DLC Leader Sgt. Johnson, miss the old guy. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Aribeth

Dishonored 2. I'm at level 3 and the game is garbage so far. I regret spending hubby's money on it


----------



## AussiePea

Night in the woods. Pretty good actually. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Typhoid Mary

Life is Strange (because it was free on Steam). So far boring and uneventful. When does the strange stuff happen???


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Typhoid Mary said:


> Life is Strange (because it was free on Steam). So far boring and uneventful. When does the strange stuff happen???


It's actually a really good game, trust me. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## scott83

Typhoid Mary said:


> Life is Strange (because it was free on Steam). So far boring and uneventful. When does the strange stuff happen???


It was free on Xbox Live Gold recently, looked interesting but the reviews said it wasn't very good so didn't bother. Is it really that bad?


----------



## unemployment simulator

worlds scariest police chases

this game is pants


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Sims 3 all day, errrday.

I can create as much soap opera-like drama as I want.

and I live for the wacky game glitches. ♡

(_ex : sim eats a ton of watermelons to have a girl when she's pregnant......ends up giving birth to male triplets that look nothing like her or the father.bahah.)_

Sims 4.

EA needs to *STAHP.*



no sims 5. just no.


----------



## Fever Dream

Stellaris... again. I hope that this version is less buggy, and plays nice with mods.


----------



## Neal

The Condition of Keegan said:


> It's actually a really good game, trust me.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


I enjoyed that one too.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Neal said:


> I enjoyed that one too.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Yeah that's probably my favorite point and click game or whatever it's called. It just has a great story, I love the characters, art style is beautiful, and well I liked the setting. It's just simply a amazing game to me and I love it. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Typhoid Mary

scott83 said:


> It was free on Xbox Live Gold recently, looked interesting but the reviews said it wasn't very good so didn't bother. Is it really that bad?


It's not bad, so much as boring. So far it's a lot of walking around doing every day things. I'm sure it gets better, but I don't have the patience to sit through the mundane until that happens.


----------



## Spindrift

Been playing some Gwent open beta. Much more enjoyable than I was expecting. What's particularly great is the synergy between many of the cards. It's the sort of thing that will keep things fresh long term, especially for players who don't pay up for a bunch of cards. (_Which is good because, unless I'm missing something, earning new cards as a F2P player is sloooooow._)

I also love their version of card packs. Only five per pack, like Hearthstone, but on your fifth card they give you three to choose from. I haven't actually had any good ones to choose from yet, but that sort of feature is awesome.


----------



## Neal

Typhoid Mary said:


> It's not bad, so much as boring. So far it's a lot of walking around doing every day things. I'm sure it gets better, but I don't have the patience to sit through the mundane until that happens.


Yeah it's more of an interactive story than an action type thing like Quantum Break. I think they were trying to get in on the Telltale games recent success.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Titanfall 2. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## InfiniteGlitter

Yay! A place for vidya games. 

...Prey (2017) for PS4. Finished second run. Acquired I and Thou, along with Push the Fat Man and like 4 others, this time. I'm insane enough to go another run just for extra trophies and also because I never want to leave Talos I. I haven't loved a game this much since my Valve ***** phase. Also, hi, everybody ?


----------



## InfiniteGlitter

Humesday said:


> Alien: Isolation


You have nerves of steel.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Titanfall 2

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## InfiniteGlitter

Doom, today. It was on sale.


----------



## InfiniteGlitter

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Titanfall 2
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


Is it any good? I've been curious about Titanfall but never got around to it.


----------



## Paperback Writer

I recently finished *Phoenix Wright: Spirit of Justice*. Like with the rest of the series, it left me with a big smile on my face and desperate for more.

(And there is more! I've still got the DLC case to play...:grin2

As for where it ranks alongside the rest of the series, I would say it's better than Dual Destinies but not quite as good as Trials and Tribulations and the original Phoenix Wright, leaving it somewhere in the middle.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

InfiniteGlitter said:


> Is it any good? I've been curious about Titanfall but never got around to it.


Titanfall 2 is amazing in my opinion, it has lots of positivity around it. It fixed everything the first game lacked and has a great singleplayer story. Free updates too, free maps, no season pass, no microtransations loot system. (Sorry I spelled that wrong) and the gameplay is really, really fun. Plus, it's very cheap now so I think it's worth it. This is just my opinion though. I think you might like it. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm about to play Morrowind again. I uninstalled the game too early last time because of *insert mood here* but i'm itching to play again. I guess my hand to hand Monk will continue his adventures.

Now I have to figure out which mods to get again.


----------



## Neal

Scrub-Zero said:


> I'm about to play Morrowind again. I uninstalled the game too early last time because of *insert mood here* but i'm itching to play again. I guess my hand to hand Monk will continue his adventures.
> 
> Now I have to figure out which mods to get again.


Hmm let me know what mods you come up with. I thinking of trying this game on PC.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glue

Baten Kaitos: Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean
Tekken 7


----------



## Neal

Well I was playing South Park the stick of Truth until I encountered a game breaking bug that causes my console to crash. Apparently this issue has existed since launch and it was never fixed. I'm so freaking pissed.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charmander

Watch Dogs, trying to finish up some online trophies. Hacking can get frustrating when they catch you at 95%.


----------



## scooby

Playing Titanfall 2 since it was on sale. Looks pretty good on my PC, and fun so far.


----------



## Blawnka

Smite on xbox one, it can be frustrating playing alone but still fun.


----------



## scooby

Bought the Metro redux games on sale last night, planning on playing through them. Had the first one close to when it was released, but my computer was too **** to play it at the time. They have good reviews. Hopefully I like them and can be excited for the new one that got announced at E3.


----------



## Neal

Trying Marvel heroes Omega on PlayStation. It's lagging like crazy though.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I'm so happy they announced another new Metro game. I loved the first two and I'm excited for Metro Exodus.  I have a bunch of other games I liked from E3 this year too. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Also, I'm playing Zoo Tycoon 2003 edition. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## calumniate

Dying Light.


----------



## scooby

Going through Metro Last Light, after finishing 2033. Got me hooked on the series to buy the first book too.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Playing Dragon Age Inquisition. Having fun so far.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## analyticalan

Marvel Heroes.


----------



## sugarsnappea

For a while I was playing Fallout Shelter daily just to finish the achievements and quests. All done though so I'm not really playing anything because my laptop can't handle games and I have yet to buy a new monitor for my pc. Might play some basic visual novels or low requirement rpgs. Otherwise I'd be playing Dungeons 2 or Don't Starve Together.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

sugarsnappea said:


> For a while I was playing Fallout Shelter daily just to finish the achievements and quests. All done though so I'm not really playing anything because my laptop can't handle games and I have yet to buy a new monitor for my pc. Might play some basic visual novels or low requirement rpgs. Otherwise I'd be playing Dungeons 2 or Don't Starve Together.


If you like that genre, play the original Dungeon Keeper series. They're a lot better than Dungeons. And the original narrator did an incredible job.

And also try Startopia, and Overlord even. You'd probably like them.

They are quite cheap on Gog.com right now. And I wouldn't recommend them on Steam since they are buggy and half-assed.


----------



## sugarsnappea

Scrub-Zero said:


> If you like that genre, play the original Dungeon Keeper series. They're a lot better than Dungeons. And the original narrator did an incredible job.
> 
> And also try Startopia, and Overlord even. You'd probably like them.
> 
> They are quite cheap on Gog.com right now. And I wouldn't recommend them on Steam since they are buggy and half-assed.


I remember somehow finding the original Dungeon Keeper on my Origin account. Never played it though. How is it better if I may ask? I love the narrator in Dungeons 2 so I assume I'll like this one too if not more.

Never heard of Startopia or Overlord. Judging by the Overlord and Overlord 2 gameplay vids I just watched, I'm pretty sure it will make me dizzy just from the camera movement unless you can zoom out further and make the camera static. Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## scooby

Been playing a lot of PLAYERUNKNOWN'S BATTLEGROUNDS a bit these last 2 days. It's fun because I suck at it and its fun being a noob in games. More exciting.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing the Lithium mod for the classic Doom games. Amazing stuff in the mod and it's very, very well made.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Still playing Dragon Age Inquisition, I love this game. I've been played this for over a week now. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## ShySouth

Horizon Zero Dawn on PS4. Price finally came down and I couldn't resist. Fun so far.


----------



## vela

Victoria II this week. I'm enjoying taking over as much of the world as I can.


----------



## Marakunda

Persona 5. It's really good. Just as good as P3 and 4. Takes me back to my teen years of being a depressed kid playing Persona 3 alone in a dark basement. Good times.


----------



## DustyShinigami

Persona 5, which I'm really enjoying (not surprising considering my avatar ), replaying Alan Wake, Prey, and Darksiders. Still have Pokemon Sun at the go on my 3DS as well.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

So I installed Skyrim again and loaded Enderall for it. So far it's a great experience and it looks so beautiful. If you haven't tried it yet, do yourself a favor and play it.






Finally a mod for adults that doesn't involve sexlab.


----------



## Yumi

I'm Replaying Dragon Age 2.
I mean, sure, it's not the best game in the world, but I really liked the story.


----------



## Overdrive

Playing "Squad" at the moment, love this game.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm still on Enderall and it's still a great TC. Better than Skyrim in many ways. The only downside of this mod is the Skyrim engine, combat and Dumb as a bag of hammers AI.

And on the side I started playing E.Y.E Divine Cybermancy.

Lovely game, poorly executed. Kind of like a genius idea coming out of a madman's mind.


----------



## Glue

The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild DLC


----------



## thet33g

The Crash Bandicoot remake, i'm loving it. I used to play the originals with my brother and dad as a kid.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Alan Wake or Star Wars the Force Unleashed.. 
@Lohikaarme


----------



## MinatoMatoi

Killing Floor 2 on ps4 (it's free right now until July 4). I want to replay Persona 5 as well soon. I'm also trying to find people in GTA Online but i only find little kids... u.u it's really that hard to find people to play GTA V and have fun? People of my age of course. I talk throught the mic but no one talks and if anyone talks... it's a kid u.u


----------



## Lohikaarme

Scrub-Zero said:


> So I installed Skyrim again and loaded Enderall for it. So far it's a great experience and it looks so beautiful. If you haven't tried it yet, do yourself a favor and play it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally a mod for adults that doesn't involve sexlab.


In some ways I enjoyed Enderal's story/characters far more than Skyrim's. I played it already but I'm def replaying it once they release the Forgotten Stories expansion :yes

This damn soundtrack... :'(








Ominous Indeed said:


> Alan Wake or Star Wars the Force Unleashed..
> 
> @Lohikaarme


You know the answer


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Lohikaarme said:


> You know the answer


Right. Gotcha. Mass Effect it is then


----------



## Lohikaarme

Ominous Indeed said:


> Right. Gotcha. Mass Effect it is then


Fine by me!
















(On a more serious note ... I've never played Star Wars the Force Unleashed so I wouldn't know







)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Lohikaarme said:


> In some ways I enjoyed Enderal's story/characters far more than Skyrim's. I played it already but I'm def replaying it once they release the Forgotten Stories expansion :yes
> 
> This damn soundtrack... :'(


Yeah the soundtrack is beautiful. I'm just not a fan of the battle music. The mod itself is very well done. Smaller linear-ish world compared to Skyrim, but more packed. Reminds me of Gothic 1 a little.

And I didn't know about the expansion(gonna google that) but i'm not done with the main game yet anyway. I still need to go through Tale of Two Wastelands for the Fallout games on the side, so i'm time restricted. 24 hours a day isn't enough.

I need to play Nehrim: At Fate's Edge for Oblivion too soon, since apparently it's just as good as Enderall and made by the same guys. Not sure about the pure German language though. It'll be interesting.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yeah the soundtrack is beautiful. I'm just not a fan of the battle music. The mod itself is very well done. Smaller linear-ish world compared to Skyrim, but more packed. Reminds me of Gothic 1 a little.
> 
> And I didn't know about the expansion(gonna google that) but i'm not done with the main game yet anyway. I still need to go through Tale of Two Wastelands for the Fallout games on the side, so i'm time restricted. 24 hours a day isn't enough.
> 
> I need to play Nehrim: At Fate's Edge for Oblivion too soon, since apparently it's just as good as Enderall and made by the same guys. Not sure about the pure German language though. It'll be interesting.


How far are you into the main story? 
You may have noticed that some areas you should be able to go in are closed off, in the Undercity specifically. Well that storyline will be expanded upon in Forgotten Stories :laugh: Among other things. I'm sure you have questions regarding a certain NPC :b
I've also wanted to see what Nehrim is all about. I don't think I'm going to download it--leaning more towards the watching a let's play option--but we'll see! 
Walk Blessed!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Lohikaarme said:


> How far are you into the main story?
> You may have noticed that some areas you should be able to go in are closed off, in the Undercity specifically. Well that storyline will be expanded upon in Forgotten Stories :laugh: Among other things. I'm sure you have questions regarding a certain NPC :b
> I've also wanted to see what Nehrim is all about. I don't think I'm going to download it--leaning more towards the watching a let's play option--but we'll see!
> Walk Blessed!


You'll probably laugh at how not far I am. I just finished Yero's cellar by inserting the wood things into the pivot to open the locked door lol. And now i have to meet Jespar in Riverville.

I bet there's a ton left to do, but I've been wandering aimlessly, smelling the flowers, swimming, killing bandits and selling loot, and doing bounties on the side.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Scrub-Zero said:


> You'll probably laugh at how not far I am. I just finished Yero's cellar by inserting the wood things into the pivot to open the locked door lol. And now i have to meet Jespar in Riverville.
> 
> I bet there's a ton left to do, but I've been wandering aimlessly, smelling the flowers, swimming, killing bandits and selling loot, and doing bounties on the side.


Did you get the wooden stick thingies right on the first try? I kept missing the one close to some vines (IIRC) & couldn't help but sense Jespar's silent judgement the entire time ... :b


----------



## Aribeth

Blood Omen: Legacy of Kain

Need for Speed: Underground


----------



## lackofflife

payday 2


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Lohikaarme said:


> Did you get the wooden stick thingies right on the first try? I kept missing the one close to some vines (IIRC) & couldn't help but sense Jespar's silent judgement the entire time ... :b


haha it took me a few tries before getting it right. I didn't expect the time to be that restricted at first. So what I did was start with the solo one at the second floor wall and then finished with the 4 that are almost of top of eachother, starting with the two on top and then dropping below for the other two. Once I figured that out I got it in two shots.


----------



## Little Cloud

I'm loving Resident Evil 7 so far. It's just like classic RE with a hint of P.T. thrown in there.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Aribeth said:


> Blood Omen: Legacy of Kain


My favorite PsOne rpg. I bought it in 97 with Final Fantasy VII and still have both mint copies, with no playstation lol.

What do you think of it so far?

A few guys are working on a remake for PC. Looks very good with the graphic update.


----------



## Aribeth

Scrub-Zero said:


> My favorite PsOne rpg. I bought it in 97 with Final Fantasy VII and still have both mint copies, with no playstation lol.
> 
> What do you think of it so far?


Well it's not the first time I'm playing it. 10 years ago I played all of the LoK games. But now I find it incredibly easy. It's impossible to get a game over screen; you have dozens of Hearts of Darkness all the time. And I can finish it in like 3 hours lol.

The story, atmosphere and voice acting are awesome but the gameplay kinda sucks. It's also quite linear. It's not an rpg though. At all.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Aribeth said:


> It's not an rpg though. At all.


Dark and epic action adventure game then 

And yeah, it's definitely too easy. I'd love to have one of those game hacks with a harder setting(like Super Metroid: hard edition), but no luck finding one yet.


----------



## Tetragammon

I finally bought Rust because I love open-world survival games. I started my own server and have been playing on my own, which has been pretty fun. I want to build a big mansion somewhere pretty. Still, I imagine it'd be a lot more interesting with other players. But I'm too scared to join a server with random A-holes who will just murder me and take all my stuff over and over again. Because I heard that's what the majority of servers are like.

...I'm beginning to think this purchase wasn't so smart.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Tetragammon said:


> I finally bought Rust because I love open-world survival games. I started my own server and have been playing on my own, which has been pretty fun. I want to build a big mansion somewhere pretty. Still, I imagine it'd be a lot more interesting with other players. But I'm too scared to join a server with random A-holes who will just murder me and take all my stuff over and over again. Because I heard that's what the majority of servers are like.
> 
> ...I'm beginning to think this purchase wasn't so smart.


Yeah most of the survival games turn into murder simulators if you go online. Solo is fun though but gets boring after a while.

At worst just roll with it(death and all) online until you find some helpful guys. You're bound to come across a few at some point.

Did you play the new Conan game? Looks pretty nice, visually at least.


----------



## Cashel

The Witcher 3: the Wild Hunt

I got it a week ago for half the usual price on the Steam summer sale. I'm enjoying it a lot.


----------



## Hollo

Really enjoying Redout and its soundtrack right now.


----------



## Nekomata

Dark Souls II NG+


----------



## Tetragammon

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yeah most of the survival games turn into murder simulators if you go online. Solo is fun though but gets boring after a while.
> 
> At worst just roll with it(death and all) online until you find some helpful guys. You're bound to come across a few at some point.
> 
> Did you play the new Conan game? Looks pretty nice, visually at least.


Yeah, I actually did get Conan Exiles in the Summer Sale too. Haven't tried it yet; been busy with Rust and Outlast II.


----------



## GibberingMaw

Lisa. (Steam rpg.) and Doom (Remake, not classic.)


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Overwatch.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Tomb Raider (2013 Remake)


----------



## Tetragammon

Just finished Outlast II... What a mind****. I'm really curious about the ending, though all the sites I can find that discuss it seem to have missed some key aspects of the storyline. At a time like this I actually wish I had a friend to discuss it with.


----------



## Paperback Writer

Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask.


----------



## Overcast

Replaying Yakuza 5. Still waiting for Yakuza 6 to get localized.


----------



## MadnessVertigo

Nearing the end of Final Fantasy IX. Switching between that, Secret of Mana, and Dust: An Elysian Tale.


----------



## a degree of freedom

The Talos Principle

I think I'm getting my Switch on Wednesday so then I'll play some Zelda finally 



MadnessVertigo said:


> Dust: An Elysian Tale.


Loved that game



Nekomata said:


> Dark Souls II NG+


I've never played any of the Dark Souls games ... I have the first one in my Steam library ... is it worthwhile to start there? I've heard parallels drawn between these games and Hyper Light Drifter, which I adored and played the stuffing out of, so I'm curious.


----------



## Aribeth

senkora said:


> The Talos Principle


good stuff



senkora said:


> I've never played any of the Dark Souls games ... I have the first one in my Steam library ... is it worthwhile to start there? I've heard parallels drawn between these games and Hyper Light Drifter, which I adored and played the stuffing out of, so I'm curious.


yes, DS1 is way better than the others in the series. just make sure to get the DSfix mod as it allows you to unlock the framerate (game is locked at 30 by default).

tip: google every little thing about the game that you need help with. there are wikis with all the info you need


----------



## scooby

A bunch of PUBG pretty much every night, and Wolfenstein: The New Order when feeling like doing some single player stuff. Finished that though, moving onto Wolfenstein: Old Blood next.


----------



## frank81

Just started playing I am Setsuna. Around half an hour into the game. Gameplay is more or less with the common RPGs. Hoping for a good story. 

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## Repix

I began working on a new game, just something a little different for me to try.


----------



## Steve French

Still on Persona 5.

I can't game like I used to. I'm sixty something hours in and I started playing the game in early April. Seem to be coming to the end though.

And, since it seemed like I would soon be done with that one, I had to cave and buy Breath of the Wild. Man, $90. **** don't come cheap. I had to debate over waiting and maybe buying the switch but I just couldn't justify it. I bought the Wii U almost solely for the new Zelda that I thought was coming and it turned out the next system came first. I hardly have played my Wii U. At least after looking at a comparison video the graphics look pretty similar. Only thing is that **** controller that I will have to use. Don't think I can rig up the wiimote. Maybe they sell the regular type controller cheap, like a third party version, somewhere.


----------



## uffi

Salt and Sanctuary, Zelda BOTW.


----------



## RockmanJL9981

i heard about slat and sancturay i will prolly get it for vita

im playing ff12 on ps4 i think im about halfway thru the game


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm still playing Tales of Two wastelands. Sadly I was forced to abandon a level 30 character with about 60 hours because of random crashes and eventually the save was bloated. Finally I figured out the problem(incompatible mod) and started fresh with hopefully no problems this time around.

Still, I don't mind starting fresh. I really enjoy the hobo phase and looting all over the wasteland where possible. Once the char gets too strong, I kind of get bored. But then on very hard difficulty and Project Nevada, the game is never that easy in the first place.

I'm starting a pure sneak ninja crit melee build this time around, with somekind of bladed weapon(maybe katana). Should be fun.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Dynasty Warriors Next - I like how the game designers are able to map out that environment as if they visited that time period before.


----------



## ShadowOne

been completely escaping life the last two months, but alllll done with mass effect lol

on to The Evil Within. I dont really have anything to play on console so maybe ill get back into a multiplayer game..either overwatch or BF1


----------



## Repix

I just made my little dude able to equip pistols! It's quite cute.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I'm playing Halo Wars 2, I want the Operation Spearbreaker missions and the Serina dlc leader.
















Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## a degree of freedom




----------



## Celi

Final Fantasy XIV, honestly it is pretty much all I play right now.

I'll add image once I have 5 posts.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Playing this on Mame. It's so fun when you get to play a good beat 'em up you've never even heard of before. Good find, and added to the list of favorites.


----------



## scott83

Playing The Witcher 2 as it was only £3 on Xbox live


----------



## Rickets

I picked up Far Cry 4 and Final Fantasy XV. Both were pre-owned so I got em cheap. I've never really played a JRPG game before (unless you count Dragons Dogma) so it will be an interesting change. I have to finish Hitman first though, otherwise I'll have quite a backlog building up since Shadow of War is coming in October.

@scott83, do you like Witcher 2? I loved it.


----------



## Steve French

Well, I beat BotW. Or finished with it at the very least. I must say I am a bit underwhelmed/disappointed. Maybe it was the wait, maybe the massive hype. Don't get me wrong. I found it to be a very good game, just not quite a masterpiece.

I loved the open world, the physics, the multiple ways of going about things (I was able to use stealth, climbing, and Revali's Gale to skip the majority of the last dungeon and go straight to the boss fight, that was cool), the grand sense of adventure, just getting lost in it for hours at a time. The voice acting wasn't out of place, though it could have used more of it. The challenge was a welcome change, I found myself avoiding enemies, running and using stealth, more often than not. The change-up from collecting random heart pieces to acquiring new containers through puzzles and challenges was interesting. It was missing something though. Maybe I am a bit spoiled from the Witcher, but the sidequests I did not find compelling. There was too much of mmo like fetch quests, and a great deal of grinding it out collecting things in general. The dungeons and bosses I found took quite a step back. It was kind of cool how you got all your tools right off the bat and would always have a solution or two at hand, but I missed picking things up and getting access to stuff that was out of your reach before, in addition to some tie-in gimmick in the boss fight. And the story, damn. There wasn't much of one. No character development. The regained memories were sweet but too short and lacked depth. That was my favourite part of the game though, the memory sidequest, even though the reward turned out to be a ****ey 30 second scene. It was engrossing as hell to look at a small picture and try and identify little landmarks and then try and match them to places you had been. I spent hours poring over the pictures and poring through the hills to try and find every one.

I got a good 30 hours or so out of it. Might have been more. It has that Skyrim/MMO way of things where it hits my reward centres and I can get sucked into for a sitting that is usually well outside of my attention span. At the end of that though, there are sometimes where I have to wonder if I had fun. I'm no speedrunner, but I could have easily beat all the main storyline stuff in under 10 hours. I only did a third of the shrines and a quarter of the sidequests, and I lack half of the gear and have hardly upgraded anything, but I don't really feel compelled to continue.

Man, I feel like I kind of just slagged it. It was a great time, maybe I'm a bit greedy and would have liked a bit more. Oh well, I think of it that when there are areas to improve the next one has the potential to be even greater.

Well, now? Uh, I got dejap's translation of Dragon Quest V on the snes lined up to go?


----------



## f1ora

Vindictus, I haven't been very dedicated to an MMO in a long time and this changed it


----------



## Moxi

I don't know why I let myself be convinced to play Minecraft again. It's just Endermen breaking into my house every night all over again, and I got my butt kicked by a llama.


----------



## scott83

Rickets said:


> @scott83, do you like Witcher 2? I loved it.


Yeah it's good. The story and dialogue are the strong points, the combat system is a bit limited though. It probably doesn't help that I played The Witcher 3 first so I'm playing it as a sort of prequel. The area of exploration is linear compared to no.3, you're limited to a set map per chapter of a town compared to a vast area of wilds and villages.

Would have to say my favourite parts have been the sieges of LaValette Castle and Vergen, both have felt action packed, the mayhem and carnage of medieval warfare was enthralling.

Also liked the scene where Geralt walks in on Phillipa Eilhart and her pupil engaging in some light BDSM. :cup


----------



## Karsten

I pretty much just play League with friends and this driving/crash simulator game called BeamNG.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Rainbow Six Siege, Although I'm getting annoyed at the fact that my teammates will blame me for killing them, even though while I'm shooting the enemy they walk in front of me. :/ 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## YamchasRevenge

Nier: Automata (PS4) and Persona 3 Portable (PS Vita)

I needed more Persona after I beat Persona 5.


----------



## JDsays

I've been playing Overwatch a lot lately.

If anyone plays, add me!! I really want to play with a solid team.


----------



## Dratini

I'm addicted to Runescape <3

Started playing Guild Wars 2 as well, it's pretty good.


----------



## lostx00xsoul

I've got quite a few in rotation right now...let's see...Doom, Slime Rancher, Dishonored 2, Destiny, and Dragon Age: Inquisition all on xbox


----------



## scooby

I recently finished Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice. Great game.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Some more Rainbow Six Siege, having lots of fun with the game. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve French

Back to Rune Factory 4. Damn, I wish they'd make another one of these. I've put in 50+ hours and I feel like I've hardly scratched the surface of the game. Would take hundreds to do everything. So charming, the farming is some of the best in the series, there is actually a story, and the combat while a bit thin is quite fast paced and entertaining. 

I'm strongly considering digging my PS3 out of the closet and finally finishing Catherine. I quite enjoyed it and all, couldn't make it through for some reason. Those damn fast paced puzzles always get me. Running out of space on my desk however. I wish there was backwards compatibility in this day and age. Too many damn systems.


----------



## Dissipated

Zelda twilight princess.I'd like to play Breath of the wild but i don't have a wii u or switch and don't know how to make it work on cemu.


----------



## MinatoMatoi

Fallout 4 with mods and Red Faction Guerrilla a.k.a. 'Strees Relief Simulator'.


----------



## scott83

Dratini said:


> I'm addicted to Runescape <3
> 
> Started playing Guild Wars 2 as well, it's pretty good.


Is that on PC?


----------



## lostx00xsoul

DOOM (2016). I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Dratini

scott83 said:


> Is that on PC?


Yup!


----------



## teardust22

Counter strike nexon zombies and duel links


----------



## idkmaybewaitwat

Cities: Skylines on PS4 and for some reason people demanding water.. like drink some beer, life is short.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Started playing Warframe again after a long break. Just mainly spamming public games to get ahead, but that kind of sucks since people don't really work together.

I would be cool to have a proper team, to get the most out of the game.


----------



## Steve French

Just bought Killer is Dead. I'm a sucker for an 85% off tag. Despite the mixed reviews I have seen, so far I am enjoying it. The combat is pretty frenetic and challenging, the art design quite stylish, the music good. The story, what exists at this point, is mostly nonsensical, but I can take it. I had a good laugh at the minigame where you use your x-ray glasses to peep at girls underwear, thereby building up enough guts to give them a gift, which hopefully is reciprocated with a new weapon.


----------



## scott83

Dratini said:


> Yup!


That explains why I've not heard of it :lol


----------



## 629753

Finished playing gta iv


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Recently been playing Rainbow Six Siege and Forza Motorsport 6. Both very fun.  

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Glue

Call of Duty WW2 beta


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Glue said:


> Call of Duty WW2 beta


How is it so far?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Glue

I'll be playing Yakuza Kiwami in a few days.



The Condition of Keegan said:


> How is it so far?
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


It's ****. deleted it and cancelled my pre order yesterday. I'll wait until next year when Treyarch makes Black Ops 4.


----------



## Nitrogen

Persona 4 Arena


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Don't play with Hell - Black Edition. A Doom mod






Never thought I would say "I need a better computer" to play classic Doom.


----------



## Greys0n

Right now I am playing Speed Shot . The main rule is to avoid all obstacles on the way and to collect artifacts.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Rainbow Six Siege  surprisingly I'm doing pretty well in Ranked matches. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## LUCH0

smite, the best MOBA


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Perfected Doom 3


----------



## AT7

Uncharted: The Lost Legacy. I was thinking about buying Everybody's Golf, but I'm not sure if I will right now.


----------



## bingereader87

I'm currently playing Before the Storm: Life is Strange, while also replaying Life is Strange for all the collectibles.


----------



## Steve French

Giving Catherine another go. Sheeit, died about 20 times on the second level boss. Puzzle Souls I tell you, but wait, those games are tough but fair and this one is just a *****. Great game though. So modern and adult in it's themes compared to most. Could use a few more games where I'm not some disaffected teenager out to save the whole goddamn world.


----------



## RuralJuror

Slowly trying to finish Pokemon Sun, kind of a drag to get to get through the last bit, unfortunately.


----------



## LordDarconis

I'm playing Stellaris and Kerbal Space Program. Hooray for space exploration!


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

Quantum Break, it's made by the same devs who made the Alan Wake and original Max Payne games so I was curious to try it. It seems pretty good so far but I'm not really enjoying the "live tv show" that plays between acts.


----------



## A Void Ant

Blackthorne (SNES). Such a great game. 5/5.


----------



## Steve French

Snatcher, again. For some reason I didn't finish last go round even though I had like less than an hour left.

Cracking good game. So sophisticated for it's time. Voice acting, in-depth plot, them sprites are beautiful, good soundtrack, Kojima before he went too over the top, the works. Even though the gameplay boils down to mainly scrolling through menus and a bit of lightgun work, so engrossing.


----------



## Hfish

Currently about halfway through Dark Souls II, and I recently finished Oddworld New 'N' Tasty and Postal Redux.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

A Void Ant said:


> Blackthorne (SNES). Such a great game. 5/5.


Yeah it's a great game. If you're into Emulation, check the game out on Sega 32x. It's an interesting version too. The music isn't on par with Snes though. You can even get BT free on PC from Blizzard, but that version is the worse due to the music being kind of bad.



Steve French said:


> Snatcher, again. For some reason I didn't finish last go round even though I had like less than an hour left.
> 
> Cracking good game. So sophisticated for it's time. Voice acting, in-depth plot, them sprites are beautiful, good soundtrack, Kojima before he went too over the top, the works. Even though the gameplay boils down to mainly scrolling through menus and a bit of lightgun work, so engrossing.


Snatcher is great. Did you play the Sega CD version? I like that version the most.

I recently played Policenauts on Saturn emulator. Not quite as good as snatcher, but still a fun game.


----------



## MondKrabbe

Games.
Star Wars Battlefront, Deadpool, and 7 Days to Die.


----------



## Steve French

Scrub-Zero said:


> Snatcher is great. Did you play the Sega CD version? I like that version the most.
> 
> I recently played Policenauts on Saturn emulator. Not quite as good as snatcher, but still a fun game.


Yeah, Sega CD. The only official port as far as I'm aware. Though now as I read they did a bit of censorship, but hey, I like the primitive voice acting.


----------



## A Void Ant

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yeah it's a great game. If you're into Emulation, check the game out on Sega 32x. It's an interesting version too. The music isn't on par with Snes though. You can even get BT free on PC from Blizzard, but that version is the worse due to the music being kind of bad.


Yeah I think the SNES is the best version by far.

I am big on emulation. I really only play old games. I have never personally owned a console newer than ps2. My current emulation setup is a raspberry pi 3 box I built with Lakka installed on it which is my favorite emulation front end. I have complete rom collections for many systems.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

A Void Ant said:


> Yeah I think the SNES is the best version by far.
> 
> I am big on emulation. I really only play old games. I have never personally owned a console newer than ps2. My current emulation setup is a raspberry pi 3 box I built with Lakka installed on it which is my favorite emulation front end. I have complete rom collections for many systems.


That's cool. It's pretty much the same for me. I've always been a fan of emulation since hearing about it all those years ago.

What are some of your favorite systems and games?

My last console was a ps2 as well. Not even interested in anything next-gen. More like casual next carbon copy DLC milking micro-transaction gen, anyway.

raspberry pi does look interesting and I should probably look into getting one. But for now all the emulators and roms are on my PC and even my my phone.


----------



## Steve French

Recently bought Bloodborne. They keep suckering me with these games. This one is a real *****. I've died like five times and haven't even reached the first boss. The frigging third variety of mook I encounter hits me with an insta-kill combo. I brute forced Dark Souls, really, relying on good poise and defense and blocking a lot. Well ****, I can't block anymore, and all I have with that hand is a gun that does sweet **** all to this point.


----------



## AutumnPaws

Haven't been playing much nowadays but last game I played was The Isle. Might not have heard of it...it's dino simulator basically


----------



## Repix

I've been playing a lot of my own game.. I added some achievements too!


----------



## CloudChaser

Idling for trading cards because I am a piece of ****.


----------



## meg14corvids

I've been playing a lot of Dead By Daylight recently. It's an indie survival horror game that, while really unbalanced, I find really enjoyable to play. Community is absolutely toxic though.


----------



## Steve French

Just spent a disgusting amount of time getting Jedi Outcast working properly on windows 10. Had to sacrifice widescreen in the end. It ended up being such a hassle I lost my enthusiasm to play the game. For the moment. But yeah. On to that one again. Classic. Miss the good old days of Star Wars games.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Steve French said:


> Just spent a disgusting amount of time getting Jedi Outcast working properly on windows 10. Had to sacrifice widescreen in the end. It ended up being such a hassle I lost my enthusiasm to play the game. For the moment. But yeah. On to that one again. Classic. Miss the good old days of Star Wars games.


Running old games on modern systems can be a pain in the ***. I remember struggling so much to get System Shock 2 working right. That was way before Gog.com lol.

But yeah some old game just don't want to play fair. Glad you got it working though. Outcast if by far my favorite Starwars game. Dark forces 2 is another awesome one. I love the old movie cheesy cutscenes. Too bad they took them out in JK Outcast.

I would turn to the dark side for a remake/reboot.


----------



## Mur

Getting my *** beat by the Sisters of Battle


----------



## Steve French

Scrub-Zero said:


> Running old games on modern systems can be a pain in the ***. I remember struggling so much to get System Shock 2 working right. That was way before Gog.com lol.
> 
> But yeah some old game just don't want to play fair. Glad you got it working though. Outcast if by far my favorite Starwars game. Dark forces 2 is another awesome one. I love the old movie cheesy cutscenes. Too bad they took them out in JK Outcast.
> 
> I would turn to the dark side for a remake/reboot.


So many of those old Star Wars games are prime for a remake/reboot/finally a proper damn sequel. Jedi Knight, Rogue Squadron, X-Wing/Tie Fighter, KOTOR. Almost the only good adaptations for a while. Instead we got Battlefront and a sequel, which, admittedly, I have yet to play but probably won't.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

@Steve French

Definitely. Any one of those needs a reboot.

Starwars Battlefront was a beautiful game to look at, but a terrible uninspired game overall. I don't know why they waste all these good game franchise on multiplayer only. I know it's popular with the kids, but nothing beats a good SP campaign.

Republic Commando would be another good choice for a reboot. I finished it recently and it was a decent game. Heck, even Starwars Bounty Hunter was a nice game on PS2. Reboot that!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Just started playing Freedom Planet again. It's really great. I'm even enjoying the story: it's rather like watching a cartoon, except with stunning pixel art.


----------



## SusanStorm

Horizon zero dawn.

I haven't had much time to play for a while, so I just bought this and was kind of skeptical, but now I'm hooked. It looks great and it draws me in. Love it


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Greys0n

I am a fan of slot games. Currently playing on Casino.com 
'cause I have read on http://casinoglobal.info/bonuses/no...bonus-of-20-free-spins-at-casinocom-post-408/ about free bonuses (20 free spins). I think slot games are easy to play and relaxing. Once I won 200$


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Rocket League. Will be playing Alien Isolation tonight.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm replaying *The Wheel of Time*, a game based on the books by Robert Jordan. Very unknown and underrated gem of a game. Runs like a charm too, surprisingly.

Hard as nails, like an old classic fps should be. Good music and ambiance too.


----------



## Anxionaut

PlayerUnknown's Battlegrounds


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Alien Isolation, I love this game. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Daxama

I just recently went through Dead Space again, which was a lot of fun. I've also been playing GTA V a bit.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing the first Dead Island.

Not sure I like the game yet.

****ty story. Weapons break way too easy and guys with 6 packs have zero cardio. Most zombies look the same. Fetch quest galore.

Still fun to bash zombies and explore the pretty island though.

Edit: *Uninstalled it already.*


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Still playing Alien Isolation, got past the nest part and wow that part was very scary, mostly cause I was playing in the dark with ear buds on but also cause i hate that damn alien lol.  

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Greys0n

Currently I have no time for video games. I can play some small flash games or bet on sports. I like sports , particularly basketball. My fav website is http://betreviewonline.com/bet365/ 'cause live bets offer as many options as wagers before match.


----------



## Promised wings

The Walking Dead, Telltale series.


----------



## Klonoah

5 years on, I am replaying Fallout 3! One of my favourites. I still remember all the quests though (was hoping I'd forgotten by now)


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Halo Wars 2. I've been playing the Awakening The Nightmare dlc today and I love it.  

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Meero

Overwatch. This game is so fun but man i suck


----------



## akb

Uncharted - The Lost Legacy. Loving it! 



And then on the PC I've been playing Crysis and Mafia 3


----------



## Neal

Destiny 2 and got talked back into WoW somehow.


----------



## Xemnas

I m jumping from Project Diva X (Ps4) to Kingdom Hearts 1.5+ 2.5 , and Hyperdimension Neptunia (the very first one on PS3)
and the ocasional Rock Band 4.. vocals mostly


----------



## discoveryother

been playing M.A.X. again lol. but it crashes after a certain point...

and i played discovery: spelling and maths. because that's the first game i ever remember. heh that's what my avatar is from. too much nostalgia. i remembered it must have been my big brother who taught me how to code some amiga basic. i remember coding it but i don't remember him teaching me...


----------



## scooby

Been playing Forza 7. Just bought Cuphead, and am gonna play some of that.


----------



## IcedOver

I'm not a game player; I spend too much time in front of screens as it is, and the most advanced system I own is the 1992 Game Boy Pocket. However, I got a new/used cell phone a month ago, the first one on which I've been able to download apps. I've been playing "Into the Dead" for a month, and it's pretty addictive. The movement through the field is very realistic. I got a sneak peek at one of the levels I haven't reached yet -- the Flashlight level. You're running through a dark field with a flashlight and lightning strikes to illuminate the zombies. The flashlight powers down quickly, so you have to turn it off occasionally to let it power back up. It's really cool.


----------



## Oville

Tried out Need For Speed 2015 for the first time. Looks great, but I don't really like the handling. Lot's of QoL issues.


----------



## Cronos

Playing Pokemon Gold on the virtual console. For the past few months I grew bored of Pokemon and took a break from it. However nostalgia forced me to pick this up (Gold was my first Pokemon game).


----------



## W00DBINE

Playing Zelda Breath of The Wild, such a beautiful game and I'm also playing Fortnite Battle Royale which is pretty fun.


----------



## MoonlitMadness

Borderlands 2 and WoW.


----------



## Suzette

Slither.io
I hate this game.
Stupidly addictive.


----------



## A Void Ant

Scrub-Zero said:


> That's cool. It's pretty much the same for me. I've always been a fan of emulation since hearing about it all those years ago.


Awesome. :smile2:


Scrub-Zero said:


> What are some of your favorite systems and games?


Apart from PC, my favorite systems are: SNES, PS1, & NES.
My top 3 games: CT, SotN and FFVII

If I include PC then toss in Q3A & Diablo 2, the two games I dedicated more time to than any other game in my life.

How about you? Favorites? :grin2:



Scrub-Zero said:


> My last console was a ps2 as well. Not even interested in anything next-gen. More like casual next carbon copy DLC milking micro-transaction gen, anyway.


LOL, so true. :yes


----------



## Scrub-Zero

A Void Ant said:


> Apart from PC, my favorite systems are: SNES, PS1, & NES.
> My top 3 games: CT, SotN and FFVII


Those are probably the best 3 systems ever made and my favorites. I like Dreamcast and Sega CD a lot too.

I don't know if I can pick my top 3 games but Super Metroid, Super ghouls n' Ghost and Castlevania IV are way up there on the list.



A Void Ant said:


> If I include PC then toss in Q3A & Diablo 2, the two games I dedicated more time to than any other game in my life.
> 
> How about you? Favorites? :grin2:


PC is always included 

I spent an insane amount of time on Diablo 2 and Quake 3. With Diablo 2, I actually broke the CDs in half and gave my accounts away to make sure I wouldn't get addicted again lol.

My fav pc games are System Shock 2, Stalker: Call of Prypiat and Path of Exile.


----------



## Steve French

Shadow of the Colossus. Six down so far. Already past where I've reached before. Never could hold my interest long. Something just so damn appealing about it though. I've had the remaster sitting on my shelf for some time. Bought it for Ico, which really failed to hold my attention. Some day someone is going to mix great artistic presentation and great gameplay and blow us all away.


----------



## PocketoAlice

Undertale (Finally, took me forever lol)


----------



## AvoidantGuy

Danganronpa: Ultra Despair Girls and Breath of the Wild

Trying to get through the first game so I can play Danganronpa V3.


----------



## Blue Eyed Lucy

The Last Guardian, Breath of the Wild, Nier Automata & and black desert online. Taking a break from shooters to enjoy some visual eye candy.





... Monopoly.


----------



## Glue

3D Dot Game Heroes. Didn't know From Software worked on this. Really enjoying it so far. Plays just like The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (my favorite Zelda game). 

Working on my backlog until Mario Odyssey and Yomawari Midnight Shadows come out later this month


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Halo Wars 2 Firefight, my teammate and I are doing great. Wave 36 right now. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Antiquated Mech

Replaying XCOM 2 and shortly I'm going to try the Battlefront 2 beta that's running this weekend.


----------



## RickandMorty100years

Pokemon Sun, finally after having it for almost a year this Christmas. Thinking about replaying Fallout New Vegas this weekend, it's an old comfort game of mine lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm replaying Crysis 2.

This game has a bad rep, but I always liked it more than the other games. If you can forget the mediocre story and some unskippable cutscenes it's a great game.

The levels, monsters and gunplay are very good. Nothing like pumping the armor mode on and taking out the big guys with a light machine gun. Or sneaking around, killing slowly. This games makes you feel like a badass.

And it's the only Crysis game that didn't require a top of the line PC to play well. I can run it on Ultra, but I still can't run the first game with everything maxed


----------



## Toasty Bean

Overwatch with a bit of Playerunknowns Battlegrounds


----------



## Deonidas

The Evil Within on Akumu difficulty and preparing myself for The Evil Within 2. I also been replaying the entire Uncharted series to get all trophies and The Last Guardian. I feel real good now that a few weeks back I finally platinum Batman Arkham Knight (f u Brutality 101 and Riddler).


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Metro 2033 Redux. Trying to get all the achievements, only have 13 more. Also getting prepared for Metro Exodus next year which I'm excited for. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Xemnas

Kingdom Hearts I.5+II.5 HD more to the point KH Re:Chain of memories


----------



## Yer Blues

Divinity: Original Sin 2


----------



## Sky Blue

Starting Act II of Divinity: Original Sin 2. I'm honestly impressed because it's not only lived up to the first game, but improved on it. I feel pretty bad about some of the NPCs I've left behind or killed.


----------



## TheDigitalMan

I'm playing the original Silent Hill for the first time. Got the worst ending last night and now I'm going for the rest of them. Currently at the elementary school on Next Fear.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Yer Blues said:


> Divinity: Original Sin 2





Sky Blue said:


> Starting Act II of Divinity: Original Sin 2. I'm honestly impressed because it's not only lived up to the first game, but improved on it. I feel pretty bad about some of the NPCs I've left behind or killed.


Good game apparently. Does it really live up to the likes of Baldur's gate II like people say?

I wasn't too impressed with the first game.


----------



## Sky Blue

Scrub-Zero said:


> Good game apparently. Does it really live up to the likes of Baldur's gate II like people say?
> 
> I wasn't too impressed with the first game.


I enjoy it more, personally. They both have quite a bit of lore to them, but while Baldur's Gate had characters that tended to interject and grate on me (the first Original Sin did, too) this one is much more likable.


----------



## feels

Gemini Rue. Been craving a point and click game and this is really hitting the spot.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Middle Earth Shadow of War. It's very fun so far.  

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Yer Blues

Scrub-Zero said:


> Good game apparently. Does it really live up to the likes of Baldur's gate II like people say?
> 
> I wasn't too impressed with the first game.


Much better than the first one so far. I didn't like the original myself. Can't say if it's as good as BG2 yet. That was one of my favs as well.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Cheers for replying guys.



Sky Blue said:


> I enjoy it more, personally. They both have quite a bit of lore to them, but while Baldur's Gate had characters that tended to interject and grate on me (the first Original Sin did, too) this one is much more likable.


I kind of liked the banter between party members. It made it somewhat realistic. Bad guy does evil, good guy complains etc. Funniest is when they start fighting eachother lol. Though that could ruin good party setups in the middle of a dungeon.



Yer Blues said:


> Much better than the first one so far. I didn't like the original myself. Can't say if it's as good as BG2 yet. That was one of my favs as well.


I guess i'll pick it up eventually then. I did kind of like the playable races they have. Always was a sucker for lizard men the Undead.


----------



## Sky Blue

Scrub-Zero said:


> I kind of liked the banter between party members. It made it somewhat realistic. Bad guy does evil, good guy complains etc. Funniest is when they start fighting eachother lol. Though that could ruin good party setups in the middle of a dungeon.


I can't remember the name, but there was one in particular that would irritate me and pressure me to do their quests.

Party members in Divinity: Original Sin will banter, too, but it's optional. You'll get an exclamation mark over their heads after certain events and can choose to engage with them, your conversational options, etc.

I guess there's less polarization in good/bad between party members, too, although not everyone is a "good guy/girl".


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Sky Blue said:


> You'll get an exclamation mark over their heads after certain events and can choose to engage with them, your conversational options, etc.
> 
> .


Yeah I saw that when I started playing(picked up the game after all).

I started a Two Hander Paladin(or knight?) and called him Guts lol
Partied up with this big red lizard guy because he looked badass, and a cat is following me around. No ordinary cat either because it's following me even in deeper water :lol

That's about where I stopped playing. Had to babysit my nieces a while.
Anyway the game has gorgeous graphics and the fights are fun. Can't wait to play it more.


----------



## Sky Blue

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yeah I saw that when I started playing(picked up the game after all).
> 
> I started a Two Hander Paladin(or knight?) and called him Guts lol
> Partied up with this big red lizard guy because he looked badass, and a cat is following me around. No ordinary cat either because it's following me even in deeper water :lol
> 
> That's about where I stopped playing. Had to babysit my nieces a while.
> Anyway the game has gorgeous graphics and the fights are fun. Can't wait to play it more.


Nice! Hope you have fun with it. I don't seem to remember a cat from early game, so you found something I missed.

It's addicting and a surprisingly big game. I've been at it for a week and a half and am only on Act II out of Act III.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Still playing Middle Earth Shadow of War. Such a amazing game so far.  The combat is fun, the Nemesis system is so much more detailed than before and the game looks very beautiful. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Samus Returns. I'm stuck on Ridley who in this installment of Metroid is the final boss.


----------



## Oville

Started playing PvZ: Garden Warfare 2. Very simple and fun, and beautiful.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I tried Ruiner for a while today. Not a bad game but the way the player moved was awkward. It didn't interest me much away, so I uninstalled it. Piratebay saved me money once again.


----------



## Steve French

Finished Witcher 2 again after some months, now on to Witcher 3. Playing it on death march this time around. Almost makes it more enjoyable. I got wasted a couple times in the very first fight. I find I actually have to manage things quite a lot more and pay attention in the battles. It's nice and challenging to coordinate dodges and attacks and signs against a big group of enemies. It's also caused me to search around a lot more and discover things that I missed the first go round.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Been playing Gears of War 4 on Insane difficultly. It's very hard but very fun at the same time. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Greys0n

Right now I am playing Speed Shot on http://www.friv5online.com/ . The main rule is to avoid all obstacles on the way and collect artifacts.
There are many other great small games. When I'm bored I often play there.


----------



## wmu'14

Haven't touched it in a couple weeks (don't play video games as much as I used to), but I have a couple:
1.) Yoda Stories for the GameBoy Color #RetroGaming It's very old-school Zelda, where you're just thrown into a big map and have to solve the puzzles yourself. Very under-appreciated. Never beat it growing up

2.) Advance Wars: Days of Ruin for Nintendo DS. The AW series is one my favorite handheld-exclusive series. I had bought Dual Strike but lost it/someone stole it. I've been playing around in Free Play. The CO Powers are waaaaay toned down, and the COs themselves are barely a factor, but it's the core gameplay.

Might get a 3DS for my birthday in a couple months. I had vowed the DS was last and I was getting too old for video games, but eh, WTH


----------



## lostx00xsoul

Ni No Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch...it's a cutesy jrpg, something I've been direly needing.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I'm currently going though - 
Ghost Recon Wildlands, The Evil Within 2 (not as scary as the 1st but it's still pretty good), Cities Skylines, Dead by Daylight, WRC 6 as 7 stutters like a ****** and a few other games here and there.


----------



## AngelClare

I'm really enjoying IL-2 Battle of Stalingrad. I'm enjoying learning everything about WWII propeller combat planes and managing their engines. So much depth an complexity but so rewarding when you finally learn to take off and land and when you shoot down your first plane.


----------



## Overcast

lostx00xsoul said:


> Ni No Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch...it's a cutesy jrpg, something I've been direly needing.


I love Ni no Kuni :yes. There's a sequel coming out in a few months.


----------



## Charmander

Metal Gear Solid V & Battlefront


----------



## lostx00xsoul

Overcast said:


> I love Ni no Kuni :yes. There's a sequel coming out in a few months.


*I know, I'm so glad it got a sequel. I'm super excited for it:nerd:.*


----------



## Steve French

I was compelled to buy another indie game. I had my reservations, after being kind of disappointed with Stardew Valley after inordinate amounts of hype, but Hyper Light Drifter got me. And you know what, it's actually quite good. Very visually appealing, good soundtrack, the gameplay is a bit threadbare at the moment but I'm sure it improves. Gotta love a good challenge as well. I'm playing Witcher 3 on death march at the same time, and damn, it's kind of easy.


----------



## NovaBubble

I'm playing Pokemon Moon and getting hyped for the upcoming release of Ultra Sun and Ultra Moon on the 3DS.


----------



## Eternal Solitude

Super Mario Odyssey: So far it's good. If I wasn't so depressed at the moment I would be enjoying it a lot more.


----------



## mcpon14

I'm playing a sad game where I'm making many attempts to get this girl to like me as a friend and I keep getting killed on the first baddie. I have lost many video game lives on this game and far too many quarters but I keep trying. I keep trying, lol. I keep pedaling that bike like in I Am The Cheese, lol.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I'm also playing on Cemu (God bless the PC and those who do their "thang") and I'm going through Super Mario 3D World & Donkey Kong Frozen something something. And also SSX 3 on the PS2 Emu for that nostalgia hit. @Eternal Solitude Odyssey looks pretty darn cool.


----------



## cantreallythinkofanything

been playing a couple at the same time on and off
Gyakuten Kenji 2 and Gurumin
theyre pretty good if you like ace attorney and bad psp games lol


----------



## Salvatruch0

I just began playing GTAO on PS4 again, since my PC gave up on me.

I got 2 low level characters, one guy and one girl, rank 65 & 89. Got barely any money, but I´m up for the challenge to rank them up and expanding their businesses.

I prefer to play on free aim, doing missions and making outfits, taking pictures and so on.

It would be nice to play with you fellow SAD people : ]


----------



## Sky Blue

LOTRO is actually pretty fun. Ugly as a pug's butt, though.


----------



## Noideaforaname

Planescape:Torment I lost the count of how many times i played this game each time with a different personality

Doing a neutral evil one now


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Noideaforaname said:


> Planescape:Torment I lost the count of how many times i played this game each time with a different personality
> 
> Doing a neutral evil one now


Awesome, man. I like seeing people your age play the good games instead of crap like LoL or CoD. Not that it's any of my business what people enjoy playing. :wink2:

It's just that each time I see the Deus EX, Torment, or Baldur's gate mentioned I feel like I have to congratulate the person on their good taste.

Anyway, enjoy your next playthrough, mate.


----------



## Glue

Yomawari: Midnight Shadows


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

Downfall


----------



## anxious777confident

COD is nice for working your reflex!!


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Just completed The Evil Within 2. Really good game *thumbs up*


----------



## Xemnas

i have not been able to play games that much these past days..
last time i was going back and forth between Kingdom Hearts Re;Chain of memories (from the KH I.5+II.5 HD collection on PS4) and Project Diva X


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I played this with my youngest niece and her friend yesterday. We had so much fun.


----------



## RyanIsNerdy

- Marvel's Future Fight
- Evil Apples


----------



## Red2N

COD and Until Dawn. I'll be moving back to BF1/4 shortly though.


----------



## MadnessVertigo

UnReal World


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Am still going through Farcry Primal, Cities Skylines always good (might try to make a collage picture thingy and post it on here and if can remember how to do that kinda thing), Ghost Recon Wildlands, and also loads more to get through still. 
Also just got Hand of Fate 2 which is like a board game/VHS interactive tale thingy, seems like a chill-out Sunday/Winter game if that makes sense.


----------



## Tokztero

Conker's bad Fur Day, but god the controls are horrible on the Project64 emulator.


----------



## Glue

Million Onion Hotel on iPhone. It's by the guy who did Rule of Rose and Chulip.


----------



## Steve French

Getting the urge to go through the Kotors again. It must be a year or two. I've played em both so much I know every dialogue before it comes and have done pretty well everything, but still. Star Wars, rpg, love that sheit.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Fallout 4.  Been playing that for at least a week and a half now and I like it a lot.  I played Fallout 3 last year and enjoyed that as well and figured I'd play Fallout 4 as well and of course, I'm enjoying it.  I wanna play New Vegas too soon. Also, I'm currently Level 50 in Fallout 4. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelClare

I just love the historical detail in this game. This game is my current obsession.

I'm hoping to become a decent enough pilot to join a squadron on a server.


----------



## MystikMyst

Assassins Creed Origins


----------



## Tongue Twisted

MystikMyst said:


> Assassins Creed Origins


What do you think of it? Is it much different from the other AC games?

I really don't know what game to play next. Need a good single-player game to escape into.


----------



## MystikMyst

@Tongue Twisted I am thoroughly enjoying it. Best part is you can pet cats! Only cats though. And it's pretty finicky about which cats or when you can pet them. I only got it to work once  The combat feels different from other games. It's more involved imo. Makes it bit more difficult. You can also change the game difficulty at any time throughout the game on the same game file so if there is a part that is too difficult, you can change the difficulty mid battle if you felt the need. I'm not the best at this kind of combat so I had to do that myself twice and change to easy from Normal. xD Bayek is actually pretty likable for a main character but ultimately i think it's up to you as a player to decide whether you enjoy it or not. I enjoyed some less popular titles as well like Unity.

Would definitely recommend it.

Forgot to mention but another thing different about this game is that it's such an open world which is pretty cool. Almost feels like you're going on quests like a traditional RPG. I'm doing as many side quests as I can to catch up in levels for the main quests. You can own multiple mounts as well and switch in and out. You can have your hood on or not too.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Fortnite Battle Royal.


----------



## Tongue Twisted

MystikMyst said:


> @Tongue Twisted I am thoroughly enjoying it. Best part is you can pet cats! Only cats though. And it's pretty finicky about which cats or when you can pet them. I only got it to work once  The combat feels different from other games. It's more involved imo. Makes it bit more difficult. You can also change the game difficulty at any time throughout the game on the same game file so if there is a part that is too difficult, you can change the difficulty mid battle if you felt the need. I'm not the best at this kind of combat so I had to do that myself twice and change to easy from Normal. xD Bayek is actually pretty likable for a main character but ultimately i think it's up to you as a player to decide whether you enjoy it or not. I enjoyed some less popular titles as well like Unity.
> 
> Would definitely recommend it.
> 
> Forgot to mention but another thing different about this game is that it's such an open world which is pretty cool. Almost feels like you're going on quests like a traditional RPG. I'm doing as many side quests as I can to catch up in levels for the main quests. You can own multiple mounts as well and switch in and out. You can have your hood on or not too.


Pet cats? Well, then. I'm sold haha.

I like the sound of combat being more involved and the open world sounds like a big plus. Ancient Egypt looks like a pretty cool setting too.

Haven't played an AC since Brotherhood since all the sequels seemed to whizz by and I didn't have the time, and when I did have the time I felt like I was left behind. I might just buy this now though.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Played a bit of Marvel vs Capcom Infinite and for the life of me I can't remember where Hagar is from. I think maybe he's from Street Fighter but then Streets of Rage comes to mind but then I don't think that was Capcom.
Also played a bit of Assetto Corse or whatever it's called. For some reason I can't enable smoke??? GTX1060 so it should be able to handle some smoke. It's not the fastest GPU out there but it does pretty good normally


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Just got IW4X Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 up and running (private server). Good to be back 

It seems strange to "miss the old times" when referencing old online gaming. Like how I miss being a right ******* on GTA IV online on GTA Race mode (standing at the side of the track waiting the for leader to come past me & my rocket launcher *evil laugh*)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Played a bit of Marvel vs Capcom Infinite and for the life of me I can't remember where Hagar is from. I think maybe he's from Street Fighter but then Streets of Rage comes to mind but then I don't think that was Capcom.


He's from Final Fight, the old beat em' up by Capcom


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

LoganAnomaly said:


> He's from Final Fight, the old beat em' up by Capcom


Ah yes that's it! I didn't realise that it ended up on the SNES. I also didn't realise that Capcom had their own systems :O


----------



## Scrub-Zero

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Ah yes that's it! I didn't realise that it ended up on the SNES. I also didn't realise that Capcom had their own systems :O


Yeah, there's 3 good Final Fight games on Snes. 2 and 3 even have multiplayer co-op if you have a couch buddy to play with while drinking beers.

The third game even has 1 or 2 Street Fighter like moves that you can pull off. Pretty impressive game for a mere Snes title. You can even choose between 4 characters.

There's also Final Fight Guy. It's the same as the first game, just with Guy instead of Cody.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

LoganAnomaly said:


> There's also Final Fight Guy. It's the same as the first game, just with Guy instead of Cody.


Yea that's right, damn, bringing back some good ol memories :wink2:


----------



## feels

if y'all haven't downloaded animal crossing on your phone THEN WTF YOU WAITING FOR


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

feels said:


> WTF YOU WAITING FOR


:grin2:


----------



## feels

whereistheoffswitch said:


> :grin2:


lol that movie kicks ***


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

feels said:


> lol that movie kicks ***


Yea man I love those films (esp. first 3 as they are awesome!). You seen A Haunted House 1&2?


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Currently going through Wolfenstein II (only just started it really). Good game and so far my lil 1060 can manage to max it out [email protected] but this is based on indoor environments so maybe it'll be dippin to 30-40 fps so I'll have to turn some stuff down but I'm used to that.

For the life of me I can't work out where one of these sound effects is from and it's bugging me. I'm sure it's from a film. It's really really annoying me!!!! ARRGGHH!!! It's a sort of semi-futuristic-industrially/electrical sound that is from somewhereffsicantfigureitouthtough. It goes sort of like "ooeerreeeeouuubmmmmccchhhhh"


----------



## AussiePea

Back into Skyrim after getting it on switch. Super impressed with how it looks and runs on a hand-held and with a 10 hour flight tomorrow I'll be spending it dungeons crawling.


----------



## Fomorian

Playing assassins creed origins at the moment. I have never been a big fan of the series, black flag was ok but that's probably as a result of the pirate setting, but i'm really liking this one. Senu makes the game a lot less frustrating by scouting out the area.


----------



## BOBAH1

tetris.


----------



## Walt3r

Fire Emblem Fates: Conquest for the umpteenth time.


----------



## Steve French

Xanadu Next. An n-gage port believe it or not. Remember that one? The game is done by Nihon Falcom. The makers of Ys, and it's kind of like that series combined with Diablo. It could use a presentation upgrade, but has been pretty good so far.


----------



## Fomorian

Hoping to start xenoblade chronicles 2 later, it's sad the reviews aren't as good as I'd hoped


----------



## Saradalyn

Shuffling between the first three, with a small smattering of the final three (okay four):
Guild Wars 2
7 Days to Die
Animal Crossing (yeah the mobile one)
Diablo III
Civ VI
Borderlands 2 or TPS


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

@Saradalyn What is TPS? Borderlands 2 rocks, can't wait for another 1.

I've been on Ghost Recon Wildlands, Cities Skylines with 3 new expansions (Green Cities, Mass Transit and Natural Disasters) and also had a quick look at Welcome To Hanwell which seems like an Outlast type game (even though I still have Whistle-blower and Outlast 2 to complete).


----------



## Jason Aibot

Right now, Kerbal Space Program.


----------



## Saradalyn

whereistheoffswitch said:


> What is TPS? Borderlands 2 rocks, can't wait for another 1.


TPS = The Pre-Sequel, came after 2, but story takes place between 1 and 2. The character classes were WONDERFUL to play (yes, I even adored Claptrap!), but the setting was a bit...eh. Still very fun regardless!

And yes, definitely, I'm waiting for the next one to show up! >


----------



## Excaliber

I have been playing Stellaris, Hearts of Iron 4 and Total War Rome II recently, I may get Assassins Creed Origins on my PC yet but iffy about the performance stuff I've been reading about.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Saradalyn said:


> TPS = The Pre-Sequel, came after 2, but story takes place between 1 and 2. The character classes were WONDERFUL to play (yes, I even adored Claptrap!), but the setting was a bit...eh. Still very fun regardless!
> 
> And yes, definitely, I'm waiting for the next one to show up! >


Oh right yea The Pre Sequal! Sorry, haha, a bit slow there I was :grin2:. Yea it was alright but didn't match the 1st 2 in terms of atmosphere and that baron/arid feeling that they gave off, that was awesome.

Aww Claptrap will always have a special place in my heart :kiss::grin2:

EDIT - That kiss was for claptrap!! I just re-read my message and it read a-bit odd !! XD


----------



## Steve French

I dig up Fire Emblem Fates: Birthright for another go. I remembered why I never finished it. Despite all the hoopla about bringing in some fancy writer and 500 pages of script or something the story sucks. It's worse than Awakening even. Maybe I just didn't get far enough in, or it gets good in Revelations. Okay, I'll stick er out. Even with the amnesia.


----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Saradalyn said:


> 7 Days to Die


What a great game. One of the best survival games I got to play. It actually is a survival game since you're never 100% safe from the horde.



CloudChaser said:


>


Not my favorite Final Fantasy, but it has a heck of lot of charm. Last time I played it on a PS1 emulator with shaders or filters? It looked quite good.


----------



## CloudChaser

Scrub-Zero said:


> Not my favorite Final Fantasy, but it has a heck of lot of charm. Last time I played it on a PS1 emulator with shaders or filters? It looked quite good.


9 is probably my 5th or 6th favourite but that by no means, means it's not a bloody good game. I don't know how well it works on an emulator, I have heard good things about the ps4 version but I am playing it on the original disks so who knows.

8 is the best btw.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

CloudChaser said:


> 9 is probably my 5th or 6th favourite but that by no means, means it's not a bloody good game. I don't know how well it works on an emulator, I have heard good things about the ps4 version but I am playing it on the original disks so who knows.
> 
> 8 is the best btw.


It workes flawlessly on an emulator. And like I said with the shaders it brings the graphics up a notch if you care about that stuff.

My Fav will always be IV and VI because of nostalgia, but 8 is still a damn good game. I loved the junction system and spell absorption thing. That's another game that looks good on PC with texture packs. Or an emulator with shaders.

I wasn't crazy about the story, but it was decent I guess. Do you believe the theory that Squall was dead all along and that Rinoa is actually a future version of Ultimecia? I watched a video about that on youtube a while ago and it did make sense.


----------



## Overdrive

Squad


----------



## CloudChaser

Scrub-Zero said:


> It workes flawlessly on an emulator. And like I said with the shaders it brings the graphics up a notch if you care about that stuff.
> 
> My Fav will always be IV and VI because of nostalgia, but 8 is still a damn good game. I loved the junction system and spell absorption thing. That's another game that looks good on PC with texture packs. Or an emulator with shaders.
> 
> I wasn't crazy about the story, but it was decent I guess. Do you believe the theory that Squall was dead all along and that Rinoa is actually a future version of Ultimecia? I watched a video about that on youtube a while ago and it did make sense.


I've heard the whole, Squall is dead thing and it does make a lot of sense, if anyone chooses to believe that it would be difficult to prove one way or the other. I like to think that the whole story is actually happening though if not only because that makes me happier.

Although anything that can explain the whole time compression thing to me in a way that I understand would be welcome. I don't really know why I like 8 so much, I am more than aware that when it comes to 'best ff game', 4,6,7,8,9,10 and even 12 all have a fair shot at it. I think it might be because even though it was the second Final Fantasy game I had played it was the first one that I really sunk completely into.

Also Triple Triad.


----------



## Psychoelle

Just finished Tales of Symphonia on the PS3  Waiting for a good time to start its sequel.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

CloudChaser said:


> I've heard the whole, Squall is dead thing and it does make a lot of sense, if anyone chooses to believe that it would be difficult to prove one way or the other. I like to think that the whole story is actually happening though if not only because that makes me happier.
> 
> Although anything that can explain the whole time compression thing to me in a way that I understand would be welcome. I don't really know why I like 8 so much, I am more than aware that when it comes to 'best ff game', 4,6,7,8,9,10 and even 12 all have a fair shot at it. I think it might be because even though it was the second Final Fantasy game I had played it was the first one that I really sunk completely into.
> 
> Also Triple Triad.


I like the story the way it is too. It was just an interesting theory though.

8 is high on the list for me as well. Maybe my third favorite if you don't count Tactics. I kind of lost any interest after 9 though. Hated X and up. Never played FF 12.

Triple Triad was great fun. Spent so much time just playing that. I think you can even get it on Android now.


----------



## Paperback Writer

Currently tackling The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky (First Chapter), a long term backlog offender that I've had unplayed for years. It still feels like there's a lot yet to happen story-wise, but the characters are so likeable that it's a pleasure just being on the journey with them.


----------



## Paperback Writer

*Did someone say Symphonia?!*



Psychoelle said:


> Just finished Tales of Symphonia on the PS3  Waiting for a good time to start its sequel.


Dwarven vow 476352: Always wait for a good time to start the sequel.:grin2:

Playing Symphonia (on Gamecube) is one of my favourite gaming memories. I never got round to buying the PS3 port though. I was always torn between the temptation to replay and the fear that it wouldn't be as good second time around.

Hope you enjoy the sequel. It gets a lot of hate from some fans, but I really liked it.


----------



## CloudChaser

So...

I gave into pressure and decided to play 'Doki Doki Literature Club'










****in' hell.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm mainly playing Sonic Forces and Sonic Mania at the moment. Sonic Mania is a masterpiece from what I've played so far, as I expected. Sonic Forces, on the other hand... It's not bad. Not at all, really: it has an excellent soundtrack, a solid story with fun characters, and gameplay that largely feels tight and well put together. My main issue with the game is the focus on menial side content over levels that should be longer and more fleshed out than they are. I'm not kidding, most of the side missions are crap like 'boost in a Sonic stage' and 'do the same level but destroy a capsule in a spot of the level you have to pass to beat it anyway'; what you're already encouraged to do in every single Sonic stage. The levels are at the same time too short and show poor difficulty management in that difficulty ramps up when it feels like it rather than when is appropriate for the game.

Overall though critics were way too harsh on this game. It's better than Generations, in my opinion, and I like that game, too.

I'd like an update that lets me change the volume, though. I wanna hear the excellent music without the sound effects drowning it out. T_T


----------



## Dragoon

CloudChaser said:


> So...
> 
> I gave into pressure and decided to play 'Doki Doki Literature Club'
> 
> ****in' hell.


I knew I couldn't be the only one. That message at the beginning of the game that says it's not for people with anxiety or depression? Yeah, this game isn't ****ing around when it says that. It is messed up to hell and back. After what happened with Sayori I was out. That **** is way too real for me.

If anyone else here is thinking about giving into the pressure too, I would advise you _not to play it_. I know it's "just a game" and all, but I don't think any game has ever affected me on a personal level as much as this one. Satisfying your curiosity about what other people are talking about is just not worth it....


----------



## Steve French

Got drawn back to Dark Souls III. Something about this series, I just keep thinking about them. I've gotten quite good at the initial areas. Iudex Gundyr pales before my blade. I've never got farther than 10 hours into this one in my four or five tries. I guess it's down to how nothing much really changed from the first one that I put countless days into. The novelty is somewhat lost. It could use a more involved story. Minimalist, I know, and the details are there if you want to search for them. I just don't enjoy that all that much. Needs some emotional impact. As it stands, that's mostly in the gameplay. But now that I have the gameplay to a formula from playing the searies so much, that's missing the mark a bit too. 

Now Shadow of the Colossus. They did a minimalist story much better. It always plays at details about just what is going on, and then lets you uncover a bit more and more. You want to find out what is happening, what the story is, and what will be the fate of the protagonist and the girl.


----------



## Psychoelle

Paperback Writer said:


> Dwarven vow 476352: Always wait for a good time to start the sequel.:grin2:
> 
> Playing Symphonia (on Gamecube) is one of my favourite gaming memories. I never got round to buying the PS3 port though. I was always torn between the temptation to replay and the fear that it wouldn't be as good second time around.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the sequel. It gets a lot of hate from some fans, but I really liked it.


Got to Asgard in part 2. Not sure how I feel about it as Emil is really annoying and had to get back to a slightly earlier bit of save data from part 1.


----------



## noonecares

Pokemon HeartGold


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I've nearly completed the main story missions in Ghost Recon Wildlands (when I say nearly I mean I'm near to getting the main bad guy to come out of hiding so I can 'off him, but will still probably at some point do ALL of the main missions if that's possible). 
This game wasn't even on my radar so I'm so glad I picked it up as it is pretty damn cool!
Also playing loads of other bits including several The Settlers games (nice and chill), Cities Skylines, Wolfenstein II, bit of Fortinght Battle Royale and also just loaded up a modded/hacked version of Real Racing 3 on my aging Nexus 7. It just about runs it but having not played a hand-held game for a while it's nice to get up n close with a game.


----------



## vedavon8

Creed 4 Black Flag
Ace Combat
Rocksmith


----------



## rayneclowd

Just finished playing Bloodborne. Never played any of the games from From Soft really, but this game really makes me wanna try Dark Souls 3 next, even if the game are vastly different combat wise.


----------



## Glue

rayneclowd said:


> Just finished playing Bloodborne. Never played any of the games from From Soft really, but this game really makes me wanna try Dark Souls 3 next, even if the game are vastly different combat wise.


Did you play the DLC? Bloodborne DLC is amazing.


----------



## rayneclowd

Yeah it was pretty awesome especially with all the new weapon. Personal fav was the bowblade and church pick. Gonna try a magic build next time around.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

^ Man I wish I could get into Bloodbourne/Dark Souls but I hate dying and re-doing stuff lol

I've been on Wolfenstein II (on PC) and Real Racing on my old Nexus 7. I think it got down to 10-15fps at one point but damn it was a good race!! Just shows that you don't always need an all signing and dancing Ultra 60fps to have a laugh.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Star Wars Republic Commando. Got on sale for $3.00 on Steam, I like it so far. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## noonecares

Finished Pokemon HeartGold, felt like this was the longest Pokemon game ever


----------



## Fever Dream

They Are Billions.


----------



## Paperback Writer

*confession*



noonecares said:


> Finished Pokemon HeartGold, *felt like this was the longest Pokemon game ever*


I have a 220 hour save that can attest to that. :um


----------



## noonecares

Paperback Writer said:


> I have a 220 hour save that can attest to that. :um


That's a hell lot of time. I felt like Black and White 2 were the longest, something about the pacing there was not really great, but now I can say for sure, nothing beats HG/SS. Overall, great experience


----------



## abiologicalblunder

Nothin atm that is worth mentioning. I'm considering replaying the Witcher 3. It was the only game in almost a decade that made somewhat of an impact on me.


----------



## Paperback Writer

noonecares said:


> That's a hell lot of time. I felt like Black and White 2 were the longest, something about the pacing there was not really great, but now I can say for sure, nothing beats HG/SS. Overall, great experience


 The long play time was partly because I spent a _lot _of time working on my Pokedex. I can't remember how many I got, but it was definitely the most I'd had in any Pokemon game.

But yeah, a great game.


----------



## W00DBINE

PUBG on the Xbox
Broken Sword 5 on my phone
Thimbleweed Park on PC


----------



## BruceWayne7x

Cook Serve Delicious 2
Warframe
Trine
Undertale
Feel the Snow

I have eclectic tastes. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Paperback Writer

*Success*

After 47 hours, Trails in the Sky (FC) has fallen. Great game, although after that ending I'm glad I didn't play it while the localisation of the sequel was still up in the air.

Next up for me is probably Virtue's Last Reward. If it's even half as good as 999 then we could be looking at "jizz everywhere" levels of enjoyment.


----------



## abiologicalblunder

Played some Crash Team Racing recently.


----------



## abiologicalblunder

Callsign said:


> Which character did you like ?


Coco Bandicoot.


----------



## Steve French

Well, I *****slapped Soul of Cinder yesterday. For the final boss in the series, went down pretty easily, only my second try. Well, on to Nier:Automata next. Looks a bit weeabooish, but I have heard some good things.


----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## noonecares

Just cleared Tea Party Umineko Episode 2 Turn of the Golden Witch and this is beyond disgusting. I feel bad for Rosa


----------



## unemployment simulator

bayonetta 2, finally playing this. I completed b1 the other week and decided to move onto b2. so far so good, b2 seems like a massive massive improvement over the first game. i'm hoping it continues to impress me, this was goty for a lot of people when it came out.


----------



## waterfairy

Pokemon Moon


----------



## ShadowOne

Evil within 2

So...****ing...good

Took me a few weeks to get the energy to play it regularly, but now I'm hooked. Mainly cuz I'm a bit more confident haha.

Super impressed with how they kept it similar gameplay and feel, but completely changed the setup of the game. Part of me misses that feel of going section by section, but the open world aspect has it's own awesomeness. It's brilliant how they've set it up for things to go from 0 to 10 in a spur of the moment based on where you are

I have a problem with knowing when to spend ammo tho on side quests. Right now there's a big guy in the world I'd like to take on, but I need the ammo for the story


----------



## scott83

Bit of Chrono Trigger on the DS and just started Dragon Age on Xbox One


----------



## Paper Samurai

Momodora - it's Dark Souls with waifus lol. The steep difficulty curve paired with cutesy graphics kind of amuses me for some reason. Worth a buy if on sale though, it's 4-5 hours long which might put some people off, but it's quality over quantity.


----------



## discoveryother

i played M.A.X. again yesterday and spent all day in my room. a shameful use of my time


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Paper Samurai said:


> Momodora - it's Dark Souls with waifus lol. The steep difficulty curve paired with cutesy graphics kind of amuses me for some reason. Worth a buy if on sale though, it's 4-5 hours long which might put some people off, but it's quality over quantity.


It looks kind of good.

Have you played Dead Cells? It's similar I think, dark souls/Metroidvania. I wanted to play it before my gaming break, but I never got to it.


----------



## Steve French

I was really feeling a milsim so I put on Operation Flashpoint, er Arma: Cold War Crisis. Ugly as sin but plays well. Something about a good tactical firefight. Blasting some poor ruskie fool from 200 yards with a well placed bullet. Never did get far enough to start ripping people with helicopters and jets and tanks.

I miss the good old Ghost Recons. They had such a great feeling of tension. None of those retarded cover systems either. You had to be on the ball to make sure you weren't exposed. If only I had figured out the ordering system. I'd buy that and give er a go but I would probably have to go through origin and **** those EA clowns.


----------



## noonecares

I have to say Eva-Beatrice is officially my favourite character on Umineko, Episode 3 really good


----------



## Paper Samurai

Scrub-Zero said:


> It looks kind of good.
> 
> Have you played Dead Cells? It's similar I think, dark souls/Metroidvania. I wanted to play it before my gaming break, but I never got to it.


 I was tempted to get Dead Cells during the GOG sale last month surprisingly enough(saw a few streamers playing it too and I like the look of it) I'm probably going to wait till it's out of early access though + a bit more discounted.


----------



## Aribeth

Been playing Doom games and mods lately. Doom, Doom II, TNT: Evilution, The Plutonia Experiment, Plutonia 2, Alien Vendetta, Castlevania: Simon's Destiny ... and there's many more I want to try. I don't really like Brutal Doom though 

This stuff sh1ts all over modern shooters.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Aribeth said:


> Been playing Doom games and mods lately. Doom, Doom II, TNT: Evilution, The Plutonia Experiment, Plutonia 2, Alien Vendetta, Castlevania: Simon's Destiny ... and there's many more I want to try. I don't really like Brutal Doom though
> 
> This stuff sh1ts all over modern shooters.


You know your stuff. Brutal Doom/Project Brutality are a fav of mine, though. And Simon's Destiny was great.

Check out Solace Dreams, maybe. It's pretty interesting with monsters made out of voxels. Nice little Doom Survival mod with Dark Souls difficulty.

Total Chaos is another one worth trying out. It's insane how far they push the doom 2 engine with this one.

Nice to see you on the forum again btw. Welcome back.


----------



## Aribeth

Scrub-Zero said:


> You know your stuff. Brutal Doom/Project Brutality are a fav of mine, though. And Simon's Destiny was great.
> 
> Check out Solace Dreams, maybe. It's pretty interesting with monsters made out of voxels. Nice little Doom Survival mod with Dark Souls difficulty.
> 
> Total Chaos is another one worth trying out. It's insane how far they push the doom 2 engine with this one.
> 
> Nice to see you on the forum again btw. Welcome back.


Thank you and... have you played Alien Vendetta? MAP20: Misri Halek is a masterpiece of level design. I just played it yesterday and it left me in awe


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Aribeth said:


> Thank you and... have you played Alien Vendetta? MAP20: Misri Halek is a masterpiece of level design. I just played it yesterday and it left me in awe


I have it on my Wad list. Heard it was great, but right now I'm on a long gaming break so I can't really try it.


----------



## wmu'14

Was playing PacMan on the old GameBoy cartridge a bit.

Also NHL 2K11. Created Vegas Golden Knights in 'Build a Team'.


----------



## Glue

Terranigma
Xenoblade 2. finished it last month but decided to come back and do side quests and other **** I missed.



Paper Samurai said:


> Momodora - it's Dark Souls with waifus lol. The steep difficulty curve paired with cutesy graphics kind of amuses me for some reason. Worth a buy if on sale though, it's 4-5 hours long which might put some people off, but it's quality over quantity.


Been wanting to play this. waiting for the PS4 physical version to come out


----------



## Paper Samurai

Glue said:


> Terranigma
> Xenoblade 2. finished it last month but decided to come back and do side quests and other **** I missed.
> 
> Been wanting to play this. waiting for the PS4 physical version to come out


Oh cool, I had no idea there was going to be a physical release. I like how some Indie games now are making that step up, must be pretty nice as a small time dev to see your game literally on a store shelf.


----------



## noonecares

"_Why don't you just give up and die?_" Loving Eva-Beatrice


----------



## Neal

Was trying to play Punch Club but I didn’t train hard enough.


----------



## ShotInTheDark

ShyGuy20 said:


> I knew I couldn't be the only one. That message at the beginning of the game that says it's not for people with anxiety or depression? Yeah, this game isn't ****ing around when it says that. It is messed up to hell and back. After what happened with Sayori I was out. That **** is way too real for me.
> 
> If anyone else here is thinking about giving into the pressure too, I would advise you _not to play it_. I know it's "just a game" and all, but I don't think any game has ever affected me on a personal level as much as this one. Satisfying your curiosity about what other people are talking about is just not worth it....


Too late... lol


----------



## wmu'14

Been playing some old GameBoy games I got as a kid. 

Currently playing: 
102 Dalmatians: Puppies to the Rescue, for the GameBoy Color


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Scrub-Zero said:


> Total Chaos is another one worth trying out. It's insane how far they push the doom 2 engine with this one.


Damn I just Googled some images for Doom 2 Total Chaos Mod....... that is seriously impressive like "I don't actually believe it's the same engine" impressive.

I've just finished Assassins Creed Syndicate and am on the last story mission for FarCry Primal. The gaming backlog does have a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Damn I just Googled some images for Doom 2 Total Chaos Mod....... that is seriously impressive like "I don't actually believe it's the same engine" impressive.


Yeah, it's rather impressive. 
It's both Zdoom and a heavily modified Doom 2 engine working together as I understand it. You could never push just the Doom 2 engine alone that far because of technical limitations.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Finished The Evil Within 2 on Tuesday, loved every second of it.  Currently playing Titanfall 2 multiplayer.


----------



## Little Cloud

Playing a lot of Breath of the Wild recently. It's been a while since I've played an open-world game where I can jump into it and feel a sense of accomplishment and progression during every session. There's so much to do and see, and not in a boring, grindy way. I genuinely feel a sense of wanderlust and curiousity. I love it so much!


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Mass Effect Andromeda.
Finished it actually.


Mild spoilers ahead.

I don't consider Mass Effect open world, because it takes a whoooooooooooooole lot of time going from planet to planet. Also it has ridiculous physics when in the stations. Also it makes you take off your gear in stations which is also ridiculous.
The worst thing about it IMO is the weapon comparing system. When you're buying/building something you can't see your currently equipped weapons/mods/consumables to compare them. (Tho there is a compare feature but only for weapons and only when buying).
The story also kind of sucked. Specially the part where the Archon says "You think its only power is changing weather, you don't know its true power". And a few minutes later the Archon's grand plan is revealed: "To change the weather and make everyone submit to him". WTF? He just said he wanted it for its main power, which is NOT changing weather.
Also the final boss was too easy. I saved a ****load of ammo and consumables and he just dropped dead when I killed the machine. I was expecting him to come out and do a final encounter.

And again the stupid animations that you HAVE to watch when traveling between planets is mindbogglingly awful and stupid.

But it was overall better than the previous ones.
Apparently there are some morons who keep giving it **** on the internet and I don't know why. I didn't even bother watching their whining on YT. Mass Effect is generally a pretty average game, and this one was an improvement to previous ones. Mass Effect's only advantage is that it happens in space. I don't know of any other major titles that happen in space(except dead space which is old). Which demonstrates the ****tiness of the gaming industry.


----------



## Fever Dream

Total War: Medieval II. I wanted to play the LotR mod for it, but i'm having issues getting the mod to run correctly. I'll have to settle for vanilla TW until I have time to trouble shoot the issue.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yeah, it's rather impressive.
> It's both Zdoom and a heavily modified Doom 2 engine working together as I understand it. You could never push just the Doom 2 engine alone that far because of technical limitations.


Ahh that would make more sense. Still impressive none the less, shame no real weapons though (beside melee) as that'd be a blast (no pun intended). Will have a look at some of the other mods at some point.

Finally finished What Remains of Edith Finch, really good game/narrative etc and I'm glad they got an award for it as yea man, brill lil game, I could easily dig more of that.
& also finished FarCry Primal (main campaign missions). Kinda felt a bit like a copy&paste job but much less so than 4 was to 3 even though 4 did make ya feel like you were on those mountains (with the aid of 5.1).


----------



## Steve French

I bought Demon's Souls just a minute ago. I wanted to give it a go before they shut the servers down in a month, though it is probably still pretty empty. Something about those games man, just draws me in. Don't know if it's the dark fantasy, or the challenge. Maybe it's the hacking down giant monsters with a big sword.


----------



## ShadowOne

Quantum Break

Did the first episode. I'm intrigued

The acting is rough, but I was kind of expecting a CW quality type of show from the beginning.


----------



## Hutetu

Bioshock Infinite


----------



## Xemnas

Crash bandicoot nsane Trilogy, with a side of Hatsune Miku Project diva F 2nd


----------



## Delicious yams

Final Fantasy 7 for the fourth time. The first and third time my file got corrupted or erased and I couldn't continue. The second time I just forgot what was happening in the plot. Hopefully I can actually complete it this time because I want to make it to the end at least once.


----------



## Lyyli

Game Of Thrones Telltale Series


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Dragon Age Inquisition. I started another new save file but I love this game.


----------



## a degree of freedom

_Hollow Knight_ and _Parallax_


----------



## big mouth billy bass

I'm currently playing Panzer Dragoon Saga on the Sega Saturn - such a good game.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I've been playing GTA V single player (just mucking about). I've got a simple trainer working on it and with certain settings it reminds me of the classic "runs" me and my mate used to do back in the day on classic GTA:SA, good laugh! 
Am having to use a pirated version though as my retail copy on the 360 is no use (no 360 anymore) and my retail PC version I can't access due to Email probs :/

Also been playing King of Fighters XIV, good fun even though I have no idea of what's going on half the time


----------



## Darthsidious

Bloodborne


----------



## Glue

Hooked up my Wii last night so I can play Doshin The Giant and Little King's Story.


----------



## Sky Blue

I've been trying to work through Starbound and Skullgirls, but I'm awful at both.


----------



## abiologicalblunder

I've been playing Tetris Attack. It's pretty much Pokemon Puzzle League except for the Super Nintendo. I finally got my best time yet - slightly less than 13 min. I'm sure if I play enough, the rng gods will eventually bless me and I can possibly get an 11min time.


----------



## mynameismera

Fallout 4. Late to the party as usual. 


My brother played it immediately when it was released. In fact, he played it super early on his laptop because it came out as we were vacationing in Japan and since their time zone is ahead than the U.S, he played it before them.


----------



## AusDeutschland86

What's your rank in Titanfall 2? I think I'm G 5.XX or G 6.XX. Can't remember, but it's a great game!!!


----------



## AusDeutschland86

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Finished The Evil Within 2 on Tuesday, loved every second of it.  Currently playing Titanfall 2 multiplayer.


My previous post was in response to this.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

AusDeutschland86 said:


> My previous post was in response to this.


I'm Gen. 5 but I'm not very high compared to others, I've seen people at places like Gen. 71


----------



## Lohikaarme

Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs while I'm waiting for Tomb Raider: Underworld to download


----------



## Lohikaarme

a degree of freedom said:


> _Hollow Knight_


That one has really cute graphics and exceptionally made environments if the trailer is anything to go by but is the actual gameplay worth it? How many hours have you gotten out of it? I managed to find it at 34% off but I'm not quite sold on it yet.


----------



## HenDoggy

Skyrim and superhot on psvr. Also dying light!


----------



## a degree of freedom

Lohikaarme said:


> That one has really cute graphics and exceptionally made environments if the trailer is anything to go by but is the actual gameplay worth it? How many hours have you gotten out of it? I managed to find it at 34% off but I'm not quite sold on it yet.


Among Metroidvania 2D platformers, it's one of the best there is, imo. I'm 29 hours in, and it's had a good grip on me the whole time. I'm mid- to late-game at this point ... I figure I'll get 40 hours out of it, minimum. The game is balanced so that character upgrades are rewarding but a lot of improvement is just in your own skill, which is also rewarding. I would recommend it if you normally enjoy games of this genre.


----------



## Rachel NG

Started playing monster hunter world.


----------



## scooby

A lot of Subnautica. I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Wolfenstein II & Street Fight 5 Arcade. Both pretty damn cool.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

scooby said:


> A lot of Subnautica. I have no idea what I'm doing.


One, if not the best survival game ever made imo 
The world feels alive and teeming with life. It's rare to see in open world games without large areas of empty like Skyrim.

Did you make your first sub yet? Or a mech?


----------



## Gorlano

Currently playing Assassins Creed Origins but have found my self rushing lately to finish so i can start on Subnautica :/


----------



## scooby

Scrub-Zero said:


> One, if not the best survival game ever made imo
> The world feels alive and teeming with life. It's rare to see in open world games without large areas of empty like Skyrim.
> 
> Did you make your first sub yet? Or a mech?


Nah I haven't made any of those. I haven't even started building a base. Just been whizzing around to different distress calls so far.


----------



## Steve French

I gave some sudoku a try. I had skipped over the little *******s before, they looked mind boggling. And it kind of was. Logical though. Hurt my brain to try and keep track of so many things at once, but I succeeded. Looked at the curve for times on that puzzle, I was just ridiculously low. Pretty entertaining though. Might help my add addled brain.


----------



## ShadowOne

on the trek of getting all the mario moons. But its a great game for mobile stuff at this point.

And finishing up quantum break that i've had a very love/hate feeling for.

working my way towards loosening my library up for breath of the wild, the main reason i bought a switch


----------



## naes

I'm highly considering playing WoW. But i don't want to become addicted and waste all of my time and get fat and stupid... lol


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I've been playing Mario Kart 8 and Mario 3D World on the CEMU. Mario 3D World is nice and chill but the Flower Cup on Mario Kart is giving me a headache as I keep coming 4th and that little cow Princess and that little arsehole Toad are to blame!!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Been playing Shadow Warrior (2014) and its awesome.  Loving it. Also been playing Halo Wars 2 of course.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Been playing Shadow Warrior (2014) and its awesome.  Loving it.


Damn I need to carry on through Shadow Warrior 1&2, that guy cracks me up (as does "she" in the dudes head!)

I've been mucking about with Rusted Warfare. It's a modern RTS but made old-school-style. Pretty cool if you can get around that style of graphics.

Also trying to play WRC7, but, my god, that stutter, is migrane inducing


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Damn I need to carry on through Shadow Warrior 1&2, that guy cracks me up (as does "she" in the dudes head!)
> 
> I've been mucking about with Rusted Warfare. It's a modern RTS but made old-school-style. Pretty cool if you can get around that style of graphics.
> 
> Also trying to play WRC7, but, my god, that stutter, is migrane inducing


Do you know how to break the glowing lanterns in Shadow Warrior 1? I'm stuck at the very beginning of Chapter 3 due to it. I swear I'm pressing the right buttons and he won't do the combo. I also restarted the level 3 times. What am I doing wrong? Do I need something for the sword?


----------



## Sithis29

Skyrim is my all time favorite game. 

Just got Witcher 3, and love it so far.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Do you know how to break the glowing lanterns in Shadow Warrior 1? I'm stuck at the very beginning of Chapter 3 due to it. I swear I'm pressing the right buttons and he won't do the combo. I also restarted the level 3 times. What am I doing wrong? Do I need something for the sword?


No idea sorry. I started playing Shadow Warrior 1 as 2 came out and I went straight onto 2 due to my gaming back-log being rather large. Google says you might have to do your Ki/Chi Attack? In number 2 I think you just hit em or even just walk near them??
Have you got to charge up your sword or Ki? 
There are special moves and weapons in number 2 that I have no idea of how to use em too  serves me right for swapping games all the time


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Do you know how to break the glowing lanterns in Shadow Warrior 1? I'm stuck at the very beginning of Chapter 3 due to it. I swear I'm pressing the right buttons and he won't do the combo. I also restarted the level 3 times. What am I doing wrong? Do I need something for the sword?


I think, if I remember correctly, that you need to do the forward KI strike using ww+attack with the sword. Might have to upgrade or something.

It's been a long time since I played it, so forgive my memory.


----------



## PlayedLikeAFiddle

Was just replaying through the Kingdom Hearts games to get ready for Kingdom Hearts 3.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Scrub-Zero said:


> I think, if I remember correctly, that you need to do the forward KI strike using ww+attack with the sword. Might have to upgrade or something.
> 
> It's been a long time since I played it, so forgive my memory.


Do I need the sword upgrade to break it/ move forward? Also, do you know where it may be? Thank you.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Do I need the sword upgrade to break it/ move forward? Also, do you know where it may be? Thank you.


I'm sorry, man, I couldn't tell you exactly. But maybe check on youtube, Shadow warrior chapter 3 gameplay or something.

Good luck


----------



## Neal

Rachel NG said:


> Started playing monster hunter world.


Whatcha think? I've been enjoying the heck out of it. It's the first game in a while I've been able to get most of my friends playing that wasn't some shooter.


----------



## HenDoggy

Playing dying light


----------



## Rachel NG

Neal said:


> Whatcha think? I've been enjoying the heck out of it. It's the first game in a while I've been able to get most of my friends playing that wasn't some shooter.


It's fun but I also find it extremely frustrating. I wish they didn't include getting stunned by an attack.


----------



## Neal

Rachel NG said:


> Neal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha think? I've been enjoying the heck out of it. It's the first game in a while I've been able to get most of my friends playing that wasn't some shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> It's fun but I also find it extremely frustrating. I wish they didn't include getting stunned by an attack.
Click to expand...

 Heck I'm still trying to figure out what to do when I get set on fire.


----------



## Tokztero

Dead Space on Origin.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Tokztero said:


> Dead Space on Origin.


It doesn't play well on Origin? Just pirate the game since you own it anyway. I used to do that with a lot of steam games I own. I'd just get the pirated version and play that since it usually ran better without bull**** like Origin and Uplay.

Use a reshade or ENB/sweet fx with it too. It makes the game look spiffy.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Just finished Assassins Creed Syndicate (still got to do the Ripper DLC tho), Wolfenstein II and Ghost Recon Wildlands.
I will go through Wildlands and finish off the Smuggling and Pruduction missions as this game wasn't on my radar at all but it's pretty damn cool and killing the Cartel makes me happy as a lot of them are not human. Jesus America, build that damn wall already.

Also just started playing Assassins Creed Origins, seems pretty sweeet.


----------



## hyliankitten

Monster hunter and I ****ing SUCK at it. My friend just got it for me yesterday and it took us 40 minutes to kill a freaking bird. Everyone said that's normal but idk I just felt like I was bad. Also the game doesn't explain anything :/ I love it but oh my god it's a pain in the ***


----------



## Rachel NG

hyliankitten said:


> Monster hunter and I ****ing SUCK at it. My friend just got it for me yesterday and it took us 40 minutes to kill a freaking bird. Everyone said that's normal but idk I just felt like I was bad. Also the game doesn't explain anything :/ I love it but oh my god it's a pain in the ***


Yeah, that sounds normal. The game's fights are super long. That's why you have things like the whetstone, barbecuing and eating meat for stamina, fainting and coming back to keep trying, and all the other equipment. The fights take forever also partly because the monsters run away, and sometimes you can cut down on the time by shooting them with your wrist blaster, there's a chance they'll stop fleeing and re-engage if you land a hit.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Shadow Tactics - Blades of the Shogun. Cool game, kinda like the old Commandos game but re-invented and bought up to date.
&
Assassins Creed Origins


----------



## Tokztero

Scrub-Zero said:


> It doesn't play well on Origin? Just pirate the game since you own it anyway. I used to do that with a lot of steam games I own. I'd just get the pirated version and play that since it usually ran better without bull**** like Origin and Uplay.
> 
> Use a reshade or ENB/sweet fx with it too. It makes the game look spiffy.


It runs good for me but the problem is the platform. I'd prefer to have it on Steam, for some stupid reason I bought it for Origin.

I will definitely check out the mods. Thanks.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Just finished Watch Dogs 2 which ended up being pretty cool


----------



## Fever Dream

I have a three day weekend coming up, so I plan to try Kingdom Come: Deliverance.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Just finished The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt - 
An absolute masterpiece of a game, had me smiling from ear to ear from start to finish and then some. Pure delight.
Can't wait to dig into both of the expansions and I think this game will stay on my hard for a long long time as you can just get lost in the game and still find stuff to do. 10/10 no wonder it got so many awards.
Can't wait for CyberPunk 2077 but damn it's got some shoes to fill


----------



## MCHB

Subnautica; saw a youtube video about it and decided to give it a go. I don't play a lot of games anymore, but it's pretty good and my computer can run it if I turn the graphic settings waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay down lol. 640x400 for the win!


----------



## Aribeth

Omikron: The Nomad Soul


----------



## Rickets

Fever Dream said:


> I have a three day weekend coming up, so I plan to try Kingdom Come: Deliverance.


I only just saw some of this on youtube, it looks very good. Will pick it up at some point for sure!



whereistheoffswitch said:


> Just finished The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt -
> An absolute masterpiece of a game, had me smiling from ear to ear from start to finish and then some. Pure delight.
> Can't wait to dig into both of the expansions and I think this game will stay on my hard for a long long time as you can just get lost in the game and still find stuff to do. 10/10 no wonder it got so many awards.
> Can't wait for CyberPunk 2077 but damn it's got some shoes to fill


And to think Cyberpunk's map is going to be 4 times bigger than Witcher 3's (which iirc I completed around 350-375 quests which included the DLC).

Big game is gonna be big


----------



## calimerc

PUBG mostly but I get too scared to play it by myself lol It's like a survival horror game for me.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Rickets said:


> And to think Cyberpunk's map is going to be 4 times bigger than Witcher 3's (which iirc I completed around 350-375 quests which included the DLC).
> 
> Big game is gonna be big


Yea I've seen some details saying it's going to be massive as well. I can't wait to be wondering around a mixed futuristic city & poor areas, at night, in the rain. Love the cyber-punk theme. Game is gonna rock :boogie


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Am currently playing Cities Skylines, The Witcher 3 DLC & Fortnite.


----------



## anonymoususer2

WWE '13
Guitar Hero WoR
Rock Band 3


----------



## Fever Dream

Rickets said:


> I only just saw some of this on youtube, it looks very good. Will pick it up at some point for sure!


Visually, Kingdom Come: Deliverance is great. As far as game play goes, it's not too bad. It does have problems though. The plot for the story is a bit cliche, but that's not a big issue. The game is also a bit buggy, which wouldn't be a problem if it weren't for the serious issue. The save system. The game auto saves when you pick/finish a quest. It auto saves when you character wakes up from sleeping. Other than that you have to find, or buy a expensive in game item for a one shot save. So yeah, I found out that you can loose hours of game play by trying to conserve your saves, and to bug in the game no less. :mum Thankfully, there's a mod to solve that.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Rainbow Six Siege and Halo Wars 2. I love them both. R6S makes me laugh so much sometimes.


----------



## Rickets

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Yea I've seen some details saying it's going to be massive as well. I can't wait to be wondering around a mixed futuristic city & poor areas, at night, in the rain. Love the cyber-punk theme. Game is gonna rock :boogie


Yep those dark urban strolls in dangerous alleyways are gonna be epic  I keep thinking of The fifth element every time I think of this game.



Fever Dream said:


> Visually, Kingdom Come: Deliverance is great. As far as game play goes, it's not too bad. It does have problems though. The plot for the story is a bit cliche, but that's not a big issue. The game is also a bit buggy, which wouldn't be a problem if it weren't for the serious issue. The save system. The game auto saves when you pick/finish a quest. It auto saves when you character wakes up from sleeping. Other than that you have to find, or buy a expensive in game item for a one shot save. So yeah, I found out that you can loose hours of game play by trying to conserve your saves, and to bug in the game no less. :mum Thankfully, there's a mod to solve that.


The save system does sound like a pain in the butt. Really enjoy a good open world RPG though . Gotta get through about 6 other games though!


----------



## Red October

Hearts of Iron 4 & Tropico 4


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Rickets said:


> Yep those dark urban strolls in dangerous alleyways are gonna be epic  I keep thinking of The fifth element every time I think of this game.


Haha yea, for me it reminds me of the original Blade Runner film (the new one is alright but the original nailed that cyberpunk feeling).


----------



## MCHB

Still plugging my way through Subnautica when I have time; found the parts for the Seamoth and then a few days later finally found all the bits for the Cyclops in survival. I have the vehicle upgrade thing but still need to track down the upgrade station...also a battery charger would be nice lol. I can charge the power cells through the Seamoth when it's docked in the moonpool so charging power cells isn't an issue. (when in doubt...improvise!) 

I tried playing "The Longest Dark" but the wimpy graphics card in my laptop could barely handle it. It kinda worked, but yeah!

...also I like survival games apparently.


----------



## Rhythmbat

*The Talos Principle*

Presents very interesting phylosophical questions about what is human, what is intelligence, conscience, the self and many others while traveling trough a beautiful landscape full of puzzles. You are also an android in postapocalyptic Earth, zero humans left, just AIs. Very interesting, challenging, and i love thephilosophy of it.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

MCHB said:


> I tried playing "The Longest Dark" but the wimpy graphics card in my laptop could barely handle it. It kinda worked, but yeah!


Shame about your graphics card as The Long Dark can be pretty cool (no pun intended!). It's quite vast now as well. What GPU have you got? It's not that graphically demanding but then the optimisation on that game has been hit and miss, my old Radeon 7950 hated it.

I've been playing Fortnite Battle Royal (a free PUBG), AC Origins, Cities Skylines and I've just found the joy that is Anno 1404. It seems to be quite like The Settlers (Ubisoft & Blue Byte) and so I'm quite chuffed I've stumbled across this golden 'oldie. Graphics hold up well too.


----------



## Lonerwolf

Tenchu (PS1)
It's a great classic game that haven't age well.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Lonerwolf said:


> Tenchu (PS1)
> It's a great classic game that haven't age well.


It didn't age well indeed. But you won't find a better ninja game series than Tenchu.


----------



## Bearyfluffy

Guild Wars 2


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Dishonoured 2


----------



## MCHB

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Shame about your graphics card as The Long Dark can be pretty cool (no pun intended!). It's quite vast now as well. What GPU have you got? It's not that graphically demanding but then the optimisation on that game has been hit and miss, my old Radeon 7950 hated it.
> 
> I've been playing Fortnite Battle Royal (a free PUBG), AC Origins, Cities Skylines and I've just found the joy that is Anno 1404. It seems to be quite like The Settlers (Ubisoft & Blue Byte) and so I'm quite chuffed I've stumbled across this golden 'oldie. Graphics hold up well too.


Got it figured!

I um...completely overlooked the Quality menu and suffice to say it runs awesome now that the settings are dialed back!:grin2:

Graphics card is about what you'd expect from a $500 CAD asus laptop. Intel HD or whatever lol.


----------



## HappyLoner69

Monster Hunter: World


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

MCHB said:


> Got it figured!
> 
> I um...completely overlooked the Quality menu and suffice to say it runs awesome now that the settings are dialed back!:grin2:
> 
> Graphics card is about what you'd expect from a $500 CAD asus laptop. Intel HD or whatever lol.


Haha doh! :grin2: The funny thing is that game might actually be better with the view distance being no so distant as part of the joy of that game is being lost without a fecking clue as to where you are, nearly freezing to death & thirsty & hungry and then finding some form of shelter that saves ones *** ! Do you know many of the maps much? There's 2 new regions that are still new to me

My old lappy is just an internet connection now (well it is 10+ years old:nerd


----------



## unemployment simulator

started playing ff9 again from a disc 2 save file.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

unemployment simulator said:


> started playing ff9 again from a disc 2 save file.


I saw a kid playing it on his android phone today on the bus. Emulators have evolved so much. Sucks that I don't play games anymore. Watching him play made me wish I still played them, having good games like that on the go.


----------



## unemployment simulator

Scrub-Zero said:


> I saw a kid playing it on his android phone today on the bus. Emulators have evolved so much. Sucks that I don't play games anymore. Watching him play made me wish I still played them, having good games like that on the go.


yea the steam version looks great too. i'm playing the digital ps1 version on ps3 as i have a disc missing from my physical copy. how come you quit?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

unemployment simulator said:


> yea the steam version looks great too. i'm playing the digital ps1 version on ps3 as i have a disc missing from my physical copy. how come you quit?


Yeah, they remastered it a bit. Looks great and PC resolution adds to the beauty. Apparently, it can look good on emulators too with the shaders etc.

And I quit games a while ago. Trying to get hand-eye coordination in real life, if you know what I mean :lol


----------



## unemployment simulator

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yeah, they remastered it a bit. Looks great and PC resolution adds to the beauty. Apparently, it can look good on emulators too with the shaders etc.
> 
> And I quit games a while ago. Trying to get hand-eye coordination in real life, if you know what I mean :lol


ah fair enough mate :grin2: i'm surprised you quit, you are like a legend on sas when it comes to games 

yea epsxe can look good, I mainly use it to test run games and check if i'm interested in picking them up.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

unemployment simulator said:


> ah fair enough mate :grin2: i'm surprised you quit, you are like a legend on sas when it comes to games
> 
> yea epsxe can look good, I mainly use it to test run games and check if i'm interested in picking them up.


Haha, not sure about legend lmao. But I had to quit for good. It hurts because some good games come out that are interesting and I won't play them. Like Dark Souls remaster in may.

I fell off the wagon a few times, and I don't get the same feelings anymore, I don't get immersed and drawn in like I used to. It's like the illusion isn't there.

Gaming can take your whole life away. Even not playing games, I still check out new releases on youtube and stuff once in a while. It's an interesting industry.

And yeah, emulators are good for trying out games you'd like to buy or trying out console exclusives. 
Like a comment, I saw on youtube. All your console exclusive are belong to us :lol


----------



## scooby

Playing "Slay the Spire".


----------



## Tokztero

Got Amnesia: The Dark Descent for free so I've been alternating between that and CSS.


----------



## MCHB

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Haha doh! :grin2: The funny thing is that game might actually be better with the view distance being no so distant as part of the joy of that game is being lost without a fecking clue as to where you are, nearly freezing to death & thirsty & hungry and then finding some form of shelter that saves ones *** ! Do you know many of the maps much? There's 2 new regions that are still new to me
> 
> My old lappy is just an internet connection now (well it is 10+ years old:nerd


Nope! Haven't had a lot of time to play around with it yet as I'm right in the middle of moving. I was walking down one of the snowdrifted roads in the game during a snowstorm and thought to myself, "Creepy...it's like walking down the backroads in Northern BC or Saskatchewan!" Story-wise though I'm on like Day 4.:grin2:


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

MCHB said:


> Nope! Haven't had a lot of time to play around with it yet as I'm right in the middle of moving. I was walking down one of the snowdrifted roads in the game during a snowstorm and thought to myself, "Creepy...it's like walking down the backroads in Northern BC or Saskatchewan!" Story-wise though I'm on like Day 4.:grin2:


Yea it is kinda odd having no other human life anywhere! Kinda unsettling :O 
I havn't done the story either, I'm too much into my own story within the game (the sort of free-mode). And I'm also bang into Assassins Creed Origins & Dishonoured 2 too lol


----------



## Steve French

I felt a hankering to play an in-depth rpg with a lot of story and gameplay to it. Of course, all the good ones I could not find. It seems this company called beamdog bought them up and released these "remasters" where hardly anything is changed for twice the price. I managed to find a copy of Neverwinter Nights, the original, before they got that one too.

Quite enjoyable, if not a bit primitive, even for 2002. Though I'm not quite sure I understand everything even after all these d20 games I've played.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Overwatch.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Whatever game you're playing, it won't work. You can't defeat me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens

I'm playing Hotline Miami 2. It's going nicer than the first game by now.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

https://gameclipscontent-d3018.xbox..._=1520084156_42eecfe3854e427234d07c3c8e50cd01

I totally understand you little man. Life is so hard right, isn't it?


----------



## Lohikaarme

Ominous Indeed said:


> https://gameclipscontent-d3018.xbox..._=1520084156_42eecfe3854e427234d07c3c8e50cd01
> 
> I totally understand you little man. Life is so hard right, isn't it?


Idk why but I laughed at this. I was expecting him to fall but this is almost equally depressing :lol


----------



## CloudChaser

20 days until Ni No Kuni 2 and I'm using those days in the best way possible.


----------



## Paperback Writer

Tales of Hearts R

I'd seen a lot of negativity towards this game, but I've really enjoyed it. The battle system was great fun, the characters were an entertaining bunch, and the return of a proper world map was very welcome. In many ways it felt like a more old school Tales. Admittedly, it doesn't come close to being one of the series' high points, but at the same time what flaws it does have aren't severe enough for it to be considered one of the low ones.


----------



## wmu'14

The Rugrats Movie for Gameboy

Have had it a loooooong time and just beat it.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I was on Assassins Creed Origins & Dishonoured 2 (and making good progress in both) but I fancied a change of pace so I've got Mafia 3 on the go as well as Stellaris which I've had for ages but never loaded it up. I'm not sure if I prefer it to Sins of a Solar Empire or not, each has it's charms and uniqueness.


----------



## Glue

Nothing at the moment. Might play Secret of Mana Remake. Maybe


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

I was playing the Sea OF Thieves final beta this weekend and had a lot of fun! This is the first game I've been excited about in years!  It comes out on the 20th of this month!


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

**** Sapiens Sapiens said:


> I'm playing Hotline Miami 2. It's going nicer than the first game by now.


Good luck! I beat the first game but the second one seemed way more difficult. I got far enough into it but eventually gave up lol. Still seems like a cool game though.


----------



## Greys0n

Now I'm completely concentrated on CS:GO game. It's kind of addiction. The game is unique. It's fun to play with friends and competitive and e-sport. Perfect combo. Also I often hang out on https://dreamteam.gg/csgo/teams when I need to find new players to my team. The platform is a perfect place for such devoted players as I am.


----------



## CloudChaser

One of those, 'oh look at that, it's 4am' games.


----------



## rayneclowd

Playing the Evil within 2 and Kingdom Hearts 1.5 + 2.5. Really enjoying them right now.


----------



## Tetragammon

Minecraft, "Sprout" modpack. It's quite fun thus far, if a bit vague and open-ended. So many mods I've never played with before...


----------



## dreamer97

Resident evil 4 hd. Missed out on the original so this gives me a chance to play it.


----------



## discoveryother

I'm not playing anything. I'm gonna go walk on the beach


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I'm back on Assassins Creed Origins and making decent progress.


----------



## birddookie

CloudChaser said:


> One of those, 'oh look at that, it's 4am' games.


:lol JRPG's Use to be my main go to back in the day 90's and early 2000's when they were on fire.

These games are a lot of one of those 
Should change the genre from JRPG to One of those '' games.

I just beat Life is Strange:Before the Storm...Love this series so far, and never thought I would like alternative music, but the bands and songs they chose and the placement of said songs were phenomenal. Daughter is my favorite band off the soundtrack.

As of now I have a catalog of over 350 games on steam, and I've beaten about 12 of the games.:grin2:

I'm playing Sea of Thieves now, but my PC has some old GTX 560 TI's in it, and Sea of Thieves is plundering my GPU resources. Tough to get a solid 30 FPS, when I usually play with 60 in other games.:O


----------



## 0589471

dark souls 3 on and off. It's difficult for me to get used to as I typically play totally differently styled games. I mostly enjoy playing it with him...it feels lonely without him. like not the same experience.


----------



## wmu'14

Battlefront II, only a Mass Effect mod

Pretty well done.


----------



## christmascookie

Been playing Oblivion here and there, got back into it because of a couple let's plays I've been watching as of late.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I've been on Fortnite Battle Royale and I just found out how addicting Surviving Mars is, like seriously, wow, this game makes you forget about anything else.

Edit - Once you've sussed out the main mechanics and built a stable colony there isn't a lot of reason to continue playing Surviving Mars (to me anyway). It's a good game, looks great and the atmosphere is there, and it is good for wasting away a few hours, but it soon feels kinda empty. If they turned it into an RTS, now that might be worth following


----------



## 0589471

Tales of Berseria. It's hard for me to get into these games typically because of grinding and massive cut scenes, but I really like this one. The story is interesting.


----------



## Steve French

Loaded up Secret of Mana on the ole snes emulator. Holy ****. It's the... well, Dark Souls is the SoM of the modern era. Actually, souls is quite easier. Get to the first boss after ten minutes he just destroys me in two undodgeable hits. Oh yeah, you get stunlocked in this one until death continually. There seems to be little consistency in attacking enemies, other than that they get a nice invincibility period after every attack and manage to hit you from miles away. Every second attack is a status effect. The friendly ai is also some of the dumbest I have encountered. Items are very expensive and you can only hold a couple of most. Thankfully there's this arse hat cat that follows you around and sells you things for twice the price when you need them desperately.

Pretty damn good game though.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Well... A lot lately. 

Far Cry 5, I love it! 

Bloodborne, hard game but managed to beat the first boss finally. 

Call of Duty 3, love that as well.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

Far Cry 5, Mount and blade warband(heavily modded of course), Civ 5, Exanima, warlock 2, Sims 3/4, crusader kings 2.


----------



## Painted Moo

I've been playing a LOT of Final Fantasy XIV with my roommates. I'm also replaying the Witcher series.


----------



## TankMain

I play a bit of Overwatch on PC


----------



## Rickets

Finished far cry 4 and loved it.


----------



## probably offline

Dark souls and Darkest dungeon. I also have to pick up Path of exile again. I started playing that before but it got a bit overwhelming. Oh and I've played a bit of Sims 3, too.


----------



## Sliusarek

Yakuza Kiwami. An amazing remaster for a classic game that still inspires developers. One of my favorite games is Mafia 2 and playing Yakuza Kiwami now, I see how much they took from Yakuza series in terms of story, world and gameplay. 
Tried playing Dead Rising 2. The game itself is a lot of fun and I'm sure it would be fun to play in co-op, but I feel like the story is distracting from the main concept of the game. I always want to just stop and kill those zombies, but then they start eating me in a few seconds or the game tells me to find that damn zombrex / go somewhere to unframe the main character. I do like the story, it's a rather nice blockbuster, but I'd enjoy the game more without it. What killed the game for me was its stupid save system. Yes, I get it, they wanted to make the game more challenging but why would they not put a checkpoint system for those that don't want a challenge? I dropped the game and regret buying it. :-(

Also finished The Evil Within 2 not a long time ago. It was definitely an improvement over TEW 1 and I enjoyed the game a lot.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

probably offline said:


> I also have to pick up Path of exile again. I started playing that before but it got a bit overwhelming.


Path of Exile! Nice 
Haven't played that in a long time

Best advice I have, if you want it, is to follow a budget build guide with your favorite class. Quite a few are strong builds that can take you to end game for little to no currency.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I've yet to get Far Cry 5 (finished FC4 & Primal a few months back, and I've heard good things about FC5), but to take the pain away from not having it yet I've booted up FarCry 2. I had this aaages ago with my old Acer Laptop and the poor girl (my laptop, alas not a better half *sighs*) could only just run it so I kinda passed it. 
The game actually holds up alright today at max setttings @1440p and is still pretty cool so yea am playing FarCry 2 at the mo witha bit of Surviving Mars and Fortnite and King of Fighters on the side.
Roll on a decent trainer & lots of diamonds!

Am also still on AC Origins.


----------



## probably offline

Scrub-Zero said:


> Path of Exile! Nice
> Haven't played that in a long time
> 
> Best advice I have, if you want it, is to follow a budget build guide with your favorite class. Quite a few are strong builds that can take you to end game for little to no currency.


That's what I was doing actually, since the skill tree is so complex for a beginner(a marauder). Still, thanks for the advice :3


----------



## Rickets

whereistheoffswitch said:


> I've yet to get Far Cry 5 (*finished FC4* & Primal a few months back, and I've heard good things about FC5), but to take the pain away from not having it yet I've booted up FarCry 2. I had this aaages ago with my old Acer Laptop and the poor girl (my laptop, alas not a better half *sighs*) could only just run it so I kinda passed it.
> The game actually holds up alright today at max setttings @1440p and is still pretty cool so yea am playing FarCry 2 at the mo witha bit of Surviving Mars and Fortnite and King of Fighters on the side.
> Roll on a decent trainer & lots of diamonds!
> 
> Am also still on AC Origins.


Re the bolded, what are your thoughts on the game and which side did you choose?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

probably offline said:


> That's what I was doing actually, since the skill tree is so complex for a beginner(a marauder). Still, thanks for the advice :3


Marauders for life. It was my favourite class by far. And the Witch too, for the summonings. Gotta love running around with an army of the dead ripping everything apart. 

Go to poe.trade if you want to buy gear from players. It's a legit site supported by GGG. Okay, I'm done with advice lol. I could speak about that game all day.

I hope you enjoy the game and find it less overwhelming this time around.


----------



## cinto

QuizUp


----------



## HenDoggy

Resident evil 7 on psvr. This is probably the best vr game Ive played yet. it's a game changer for sure. Also trying to get through assassins creed 3 but it's so horrible. Feels like a chore to play this. Just stared resident evil code Veronica x and it's pretty good so far. Can't wait for re2 remake.


----------



## probably offline

Scrub-Zero said:


> Marauders for life. It was my favourite class by far. And the Witch too, for the summonings. Gotta love running around with an army of the dead ripping everything apart.
> 
> Go to poe.trade if you want to buy gear from players. It's a legit site supported by GGG. Okay, I'm done with advice lol. I could speak about that game all day.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the game and find it less overwhelming this time around.


Will do that, thanks :> Yeah, it's pretty damn good for a free game


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Rickets said:


> Re the bolded, what are your thoughts on the game and which side did you choose?


I can't be 100% sure but I think I chose to follow HER side (whichever one that was), what about you?

The game was alright. Far Cry do get a bit samey but if they changed the formula too much then it wouldn't be Far Cry. Is FC5 worth it?


----------



## MonkeyMan213

Been playing Pokemon Vega, which if you don't know is a Japanese Pokemon Hack that people say is one of the best foreign language hacks around. The main problem is the difficulty feels a bit cheap, since the trainers and wild Pokemon are at really low levels, while the Gym Leaders are much higher and have extremely good coverage moves. However, it's still really fun and a good choice if you like hacks with new Pokemon in it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

probably offline said:


> Will do that, thanks :> Yeah, it's pretty damn good for a free game


Best arpg out there, at the moment. I mean you can try the Grim Dawn and Titan Quest and they're great, but they will never top Path of Exile.

Though, Keep an eye on Wolcen, it could be good eventually. The graphics are gorgeous.

And if you like Diablo 2, check out Path of Diablo. A great Online addon for old D2 with new Things similar to Path of Exile. A lot of bug and annoyance fixes too. I was gonna play that before I took a break from Gaming.

Okay, i'm done quoting you for real now lmao.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Just completed the main story quests for AC Origins. Cool game *thumbs up*

Next on the list is either Dishonoured 2 (I'm about 5 hours in I think), Mafia 3 (3-ish hours in) or Deus Ex Mankind Divided (still in the 1st hour).


----------



## Rickets

whereistheoffswitch said:


> I can't be 100% sure but I think I chose to follow HER side (whichever one that was), what about you?
> 
> The game was alright. Far Cry do get a bit samey but if they changed the formula too much then it wouldn't be Far Cry. Is FC5 worth it?


I chose Sabal, but I spared her. Was gonna let Min live but decided last second to eliminate him. Really they were all awful people.

I haven't played 5 yet, I plan to though, I have some other games to get through first. It looks awesome though.


----------



## Sliusarek

Spoilers! ><


----------



## probably offline

Scrub-Zero said:


> Though, Keep an eye on Wolcen, it could be good eventually. The graphics are gorgeous.


It looks really nice.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Rickets said:


> I chose Sabal, but I spared her. Was gonna let Min live but decided last second to eliminate him. Really they were all awful people.


After I completed it I watched all endings on Youtube and it seems it doesn't matter who you pick as they all keep on killing each other anyhow :grin2:


----------



## CloudChaser

Just about ready to start gnawing my own arm off in abject hatred of everything.

'It's kind of like FTL they said'

I've never ****in' beaten FTL.


----------



## Slacker

Warframe - needed a free time killer and I never gave it a shot in the past (hard to get into as a new player)

Tempted to grab Far Cry 5 but feel it will just be too samey... 

Plus God of War is right around the corner :grin2:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

CloudChaser said:


> Just about ready to start gnawing my own arm off in abject hatred of everything.
> 
> 'It's kind of like FTL they said'
> 
> I've never ****in' beaten FTL.


This game was good when I played it, but it's difficult. They're kind of built to troll players and reward patience, I think lol.

Other than that, I liked it a lot, and it's a pretty game for a pixel indie. Had a lot of charm.

*Sword of the Stars: The Pit* was another good similar game, with cool aliens to play as.


----------



## Marko3

downloaded Oblivion to my xbox one... man this game still looks, feels and plays epic


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

FarCry 5. The culty music & vibe is worryingly calming and welcoming.


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens

I'm playing Until Dawn, it's very catchy.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Slacker said:


> Tempted to grab Far Cry 5 but feel it will just be too samey...


It's not as samey as I thought it was going to be...

I'm on FarCry 5, Fortnite (bloody game can be soo addicting) and Rubix Cube game on Android.


----------



## zonebox

Crystalis








​
I haven't played it in a few years, but it is one of the better 8bit NES games imho, I started playing it yesterday and have been playing it for the past hour, and just now am taking a break from it to see what is happening in SASLand. I love these older games, they are just fun enough to keep me interested, while at the same time they are easy enough to walk away from. The sound track is not quite up to par with other titles, but the gameplay is still fun.

I love the old artwork in these games, what they accomplished back in the day is pretty cool. Best of all, it is free  I'm cheap like that.

I was playing 7dtd last week, and it is a great game. It just is too easy to get sucked into it, and spend hours oblivious to what is going on around me.


----------



## Nekobasu

Skyrim.. again.. lol.

I installed some new mods yesterday to make playing a pure mage character more fun. I am going to try and play through everything using only magic, no weapons except a steel dagger.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

I finally picked up Darkest Dungeon and it's so damn good. Has a bit of a learning cliff to it but it's very addictive once you get the hang of it. Love the horror themes too, from witches to body horror to Lovecraftian entities. And it looks gorgeous.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

Morrowind, i got TR,MO and rebirth to work.... finally.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

LightUpTheAzureSky said:


> Morrowind, i got TR,MO and rebirth to work.... finally.


Enjoy the second best elder scrolls game ever made. After Daggerfall 

Last time I played, I used this video as a guide to install those.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

scrub-zero said:


> enjoy the second best elder scrolls game ever made. After daggerfall
> 
> last time i played, i used this video as a guide to install those.


dude you actually like daggerfall, daggerfall is my favorite tes of all time, bless you.


----------



## Nekobasu

LightUpTheAzureSky said:


> dude you actually like daggerfall, daggerfall is my favorite tes of all time, bless you.


I actually have that game, on a disk somewhere in my closet. Never played it tho. Is that considered heresy? lol


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

Nekobasu said:


> I actually have that game, on a disk somewhere in my closet. Never played it tho. Is that considered heresy? lol


 A tiny bit, but I'll let it slide since you're a pretty cool cat.


----------



## Nekobasu

LightUpTheAzureSky said:


> A tiny bit, but I'll let it slide since you're a pretty cool cat.


Thanks for understanding m8.  Seriously considering all the good I hear about it, I need to dig it out and give it a shot.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

Nekobasu said:


> Thanks for understanding m8.  Seriously considering all the good I hear about it, I need to dig it out and give it a shot.


Oh yeah you should one of these days, it's a bit dated when it comes to the UI, but it's definitely top notch content.
This peart is personal tastes, but boy do i love chunky DOS graphics.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

LightUpTheAzureSky said:


> dude you actually like daggerfall, daggerfall is my favorite tes of all time, bless you.


Yeah it's the best ES by far. And bless you too, lmao.
Last time I played it I used the Daggerfall in the Unity engine mod. I looked Kind of old, but great at the same time.


----------



## Kalakotkas

I'm playing now Kingdom Come: Deliverance.
I love the setting and the humor, reminds me of the good old Gothic. The mission with the drunk priest and the sermon killed me :haha.
The combat system is quite tricky though, I'm several hours in and I still suck at it.


----------



## Nekobasu

Kalakotkas said:


> I'm playing now Kingdom Come: Deliverance.
> I love the setting and the humor, reminds me of the good old Gothic. The mission with the drunk priest and the sermon killed me :haha.
> The combat system is quite tricky though, I'm several hours in and I still suck at it.


I been wanting to get that game, but heard it's full of bugs, and very frustrating to make any progress in the game.


----------



## Kalakotkas

Nekobasu said:


> I been wanting to get that game, but heard it's full of bugs, and very frustrating to make any progress in the game.


I haven't encountered game breaking bugs, just minor stuff. It has been patched a lot already.
Yeah, melee fights are very difficult at first and so it is aiming with the bow, but once you understand the mechanics is quite addictive. You can approach and solve quests in different ways, depending on your skills and the setting is beautiful. Of course you have to like the genre and not be easily frustrated by some challenge.


----------



## Jessie203

I'm back onto Skyrim lately. Before that, I did a playthrough of Gone Home. It wasn't what I expected but interesting none the less.


----------



## Slacker

Jessie203 said:


> I'm back onto Skyrim lately. Before that, I did a playthrough of Gone Home. It wasn't what I expected but interesting none the less.


I played Gone Home a while back, very different from what I expected (and a bit depressing) but unique for sure.

Even though I have a huge backlog of games already I did order God of War... expecting that today :yes


----------



## Jessie203

Slacker said:


> I played Gone Home a while back, very different from what I expected (and a bit depressing) but unique for sure.
> 
> Even though I have a huge backlog of games already I did order God of War... expecting that today :yes


Jealous! I'm waiting for that price to go down or better yet borrow it off my brother when he's done lol


----------



## Slacker

Jessie203 said:


> Jealous! I'm waiting for that price to go down or better yet borrow it off my brother when he's done lol


LOL thats funny... my brother wants it when I'm finished, we kind of go in halfsies when we want the same game.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

*CK2 as usual.*


----------



## Nekobasu

I just installed this mod in Skyrim last night. So far it plays well. Super excited for the whole project to get released.


----------



## Overcast

The Evil Within 2, and I'm about to start Ni No Kuni 2 which is probably going to turn me into a shut-in for the next few weeks. 

I also just finished re-playing Tales of Symphonia which is one of my favorites in the series. The battle system and map navigation are a bit clunky and haven't aged that good, but the game is still awesome. Sheena is still the best girl too.


----------



## Glue

Grandia. Also popped Xenoblade 2 back in. Just doing post-game stuff like quests and leveling up my blades.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Lightfall - Kinda back to basics side-scroller with nice graphics

https://store.steampowered.com/app/416830/Light_Fall/


----------



## Brandeezy

God Of War.....it's literally my life right now


----------



## Slacker

Brandeezy said:


> God Of War.....it's literally my life right now


+1

:high5

Think I'm going to make a text ringtone of him saying "boy!"


----------



## Brandeezy

Slacker said:


> +1
> 
> :high5
> 
> Think I'm going to make a text ringtone of him saying "boy!"


Ha 

I swear this game is so overwhelming. Every time I try to follow the main story I get lost doing a side quest for at least an hour.


----------



## stryder

Overwatch to grab the Arcade Loot Boxes when they reset weekly but mainly playing Wolfenstein 2 and Football Manager 2018 at the moment. Do play Star Wars: Galaxy of Heroes on Mobile too.


----------



## Charmander

God of War. Which I'm really loving, but Atreus is going through his brat phrase atm...


----------



## Fever Dream

Nekobasu said:


> I just installed this mod in Skyrim last night. So far it plays well. Super excited for the whole project to get released.


I've played an earlier version of this mod. It's pretty good for what it is. Although I would have preferred more. Personally I'm waiting for Skybilvion to be released.


----------



## Nekobasu

Fever Dream said:


> I've played an earlier version of this mod. It's pretty good for what it is. Although I would have preferred more. Personally I'm waiting for Skybilvion to be released.


Yeah I do wish there was more to it, tho I have only just started it so, I probably cannot give an accurate review just yet. I noticed you cannot join the fighters guild yet, which is kind of lame. I did some silly mission where I had to hang recruitment posters all over Bruma, but I guess that's it for the guild questline. Also it was pretty depressing to see Cloud Ruler Temple in ruins..:crying:

Overall I have high hopes for the future of Beyond Skyrim. It is amazing what the Elder Scrolls community can do when they put their minds to it.

Skyblivion is something I would probably enjoy too. Any news on the full release?


----------



## abiologicalblunder

Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen


----------



## dead24

Probably just me but I got bored with the Witcher 3 five hours in. Combat just feels too simple, boring and repetitive for me. I tried to like it but I can't. I played Witcher 2 before and finished it though I also felt bored the whole time. I was hoping Witcher 3 would change my mind as reviews say it's one of the best but I found it's just more of the same with a bigger world. Graphics are nice but that's it. I enjoyed discovering places more with Skyrim and Fallout 3 but not in here.


----------



## Slacker

dead24 said:


> Probably just me but I got bored with the Witcher 3 five hours in. Combat just feels too simple, boring and repetitive for me. I tried to like it but I can't. I played Witcher 2 before and finished it though I also felt bored the whole time. I was hoping Witcher 3 would change my mind as reviews say it's one of the best but I found it's just more of the same with a bigger world. Graphics are nice but that's it. I enjoyed discovering places more with Skyrim and Fallout 3 but not in here.


Not just you as far as the combat, I finished and liked Witcher 3 overall but the combat was not as engaging as it could of been. I was into the story so that carried me through to the end.

Skyrim is one of those few games I've played multiple times and can come back to years later.


----------



## Fever Dream

Nekobasu said:


> Yeah I do wish there was more to it, tho I have only just started it so, I probably cannot give an accurate review just yet. I noticed you cannot join the fighters guild yet, which is kind of lame. I did some silly mission where I had to hang recruitment posters all over Bruma, but I guess that's it for the guild questline. Also it was pretty depressing to see Cloud Ruler Temple in ruins..:crying:
> 
> Overall I have high hopes for the future of Beyond Skyrim. It is amazing what the Elder Scrolls community can do when they put their minds to it.
> 
> Skyblivion is something I would probably enjoy too. Any news on the full release?


:stu I heard that it was suppose to be out last year. Now, they are saying that it should be out sometime this year. So maybe next year.


----------



## Yer Blues

Battletech


----------



## Random person

Mobile Legends! Love that game 🙂


----------



## Tokztero

Unreal Tournament (2016) & Stalker Clear Sky


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Yer Blues said:


> Battletech


What do you think of it so far? Seems like it's pretty good from the youtube vids I've seen. And difficult too 

I'm always a sucker for mech games, but with this break from gaming I won't try it.



Tokztero said:


> Stalker Clear Sky


Are you using any mods with it? Apparently, Sky Reclamation Project is the mod to use with it. It fixes a lot of broken crap.

People usually say use the Complete mod, but real stalker fans will laugh at that advice


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I can't stop playing Fortnite Battle Royale. I might uninstall it as it goes so that I can crack on with other stuff.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Fortnite Battle Royale


----------



## Nekobasu

God of War for me now, tho the last day and a half I have been sick again, barely getting out of bed so I have been playing my least favorite game, "try not to puke when I move".


----------



## Yer Blues

Scrub-Zero said:


> What do you think of it so far? Seems like it's pretty good from the youtube vids I've seen. And difficult too
> 
> I'm always a sucker for mech games, but with this break from gaming I won't try it.


Haven't put much time into it yet, but so far I like what I've seen.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Have been on *FarCry 5* (about 50% complete, and the pacing is strange but it's still a very good game) and have also been getting into *FrostPunk* which is quite thought provoking and beautiful and awesome yet depressing but interesting and cool and yea...... tis pretty good

https://store.steampowered.com/app/323190/Frostpunk/


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

I just got done with Far Cry 5, it was pretty good. 
Now I'm halfway through tales of berseria.
I'm a huge fan of the tales series and this one's pretty good, I just have a love-hate relationship with the main cast of characters due to how they act and their developments throughout the story.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Tokztero said:


> Unreal Tournament (2016) & Stalker Clear Sky


I like Unreal Tournament because they vary the projectiles' speeds, instead of all of them being bullet speed and most of them at rapid-fire rate.


----------



## Tokztero

Mabel Pines said:


> I like Unreal Tournament because they vary the projectiles' speeds, instead of all of them being bullet speed and most of them at rapid-fire rate.


Yeah this game requires a lot of skill, especially when lining up the shots at different velocities and your opponents are moving at like 20 MPH. If you are good at this game you will most likely dominate in competitive games like CS, PUBG and COD.


----------



## Tokztero

Scrub-Zero said:


> Are you using any mods with it? Apparently, Sky Reclamation Project is the mod to use with it. It fixes a lot of broken crap.
> 
> People usually say use the Complete mod, but real stalker fans will laugh at that advice


I was using Complete but I think it bugged my game cause I got stuck at the part where the Forester asked me to talk to the Mercs in the Military Warehouses. I went there but they only asked my if I rescued their guys but I did not get the Mission indicator for the Mission. TBH the complete mod for CS is bad I barely noticed any changes, the wish granter was very handy though.

Edit: I think this bug is also on the vanilla game.


----------



## Suchness

God of War and a second play through of Fallout 4. Hooked the PC up to my tv and am playing it in 4K. Its like a new game. I was disappointed with it but now I appreciate it more.


----------



## Epitome

I mostly play Overwatch lately. Reached Grandmaster at the end of last season, so it's getting stressful since I'm always in games with Twitch streamers. It makes me not want to play lol


----------



## AllGlad

Started playing Donkey Kong Country Returns, it's pretty hard. Im grunting in anger


----------



## bdsmith4242

I randomly turned on and started playing those old Lucas Arts classic adventure games. Currently playing Grim Fandango. That game was amazing... like playing through a movie.


----------



## wmu'14

Played some Lego Jurassic Park and Lego Lord of the Rings with my cousin. Feels like half the game you're watching cut-scenes.....................Might as well just watch the movies.


----------



## username555

Getting close to finishing Bloodborne. Man this game is incredible!


----------



## Marko3

Project Cars 2, playing it with Logitech G920 steering wheel, shift gear and pedals... the feeling is just amazing!
Loads of different tracks...again if you havent tried playing racing games using a wheel and manual shifting with clutch and pedals, then you are missing out major time...


----------



## vela

Minecraft 1.12.2 with the direwolf20 modpack. I've been having so much fun with it! First time in a couple years that I've really played Minecraft.


----------



## Nekobasu

Marko3 said:


> Project Cars 2, playing it with Logitech G920 steering wheel, shift gear and pedals... the feeling is just amazing!
> Loads of different tracks...again if you havent tried playing racing games using a wheel and manual shifting with clutch and pedals, then you are missing out major time...


So true.. I been wanting to get wheels, pedals, etc for my xb1 for the Forza series. It makes a world of difference towards the fun factor to have real feeling controls. I am a big flight sim fan as well, and nothing beats real flight controls.


----------



## Steve French

I bought the Bard's Tale on steam there a while back, finally loaded it up. I owned it back when it first came out, but I was a bit young to truly appreciate the great humour it has. It almost goes at it too much, but hell, few games have made me giggle so. The gameplay is just as clunky as I remember it, but I'm a bit smarter now, I run like a madman and spam my summons. I like the old hack and slash games, they ought to come up with a new one.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Marko3 said:


> Project Cars 2, playing it with Logitech G920 steering wheel, shift gear and pedals... the feeling is just amazing!
> Loads of different tracks...again if you havent tried playing racing games using a wheel and manual shifting with clutch and pedals, then you are missing out major time...





Nekobasu said:


> So true.. I been wanting to get wheels, pedals, etc for my xb1 for the Forza series. It makes a world of difference towards the fun factor to have real feeling controls. I am a big flight sim fan as well, and nothing beats real flight controls.


This is true back to the original Colin Mcrae & Gran Turismo games on the PS1. My steering wheel back then (with flappy paddle gear shift) and pedals (accelerator and brake) wasn't the most expensive etc but it makes the control you have in racing games go into another league. It was also awesome is GTA3 & SA, just don't get out the car as the controls for on foot were headache inducing lol


----------



## Nekobasu

whereistheoffswitch said:


> This is true back to the original Colin Mcrae & Gran Turismo games on the PS1. My steering wheel back then (with flappy paddle gear shift) and pedals (accelerator and brake) wasn't the most expensive etc but it makes the control you have in racing games go into another league. It was also awesome is GTA3 & SA, just don't get out the car as the controls for on foot were headache inducing lol


Would have been nice to have wheel and pedals on the original xbox, back when I was playing Need For Speed Underground 2... one of the funnest racing games ever..

I could not imagine playing GTA with a wheel tho, how does that even work? lmao


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Nekobasu said:


> Would have been nice to have wheel and pedals on the original xbox, back when I was playing Need For Speed Underground 2... one of the funnest racing games ever..
> 
> I could not imagine playing GTA with a wheel tho, how does that even work? lmao


I'll try to find a piccy to illustrate it with but basically it had the "D pad" on the left side of the wheel and the 4 buttons (square, circle, triangle and cross) on the right side of the wheel (so same as an actual pad) and then the other buttons where round the back just under your fingertips. 
If I remember correctly to do a drive by shooting whilst turning you had to turn the steering wheel to go around the corner and now because the D-pad is now on the otherside (right side) of the pad AND upsidedown you had to cross your arms over to be able to get to the shoot button and also have to hold and press the appropriate look left/right button which is also opposite due to the steering wheel being turned around and also the shoot button is now where the D-pad used to be and now you can understand where headaches come from lol.....
buut the actual driving with nothing else made the GTA's feel pretty damn funky as there was that real-feel to it. Just don't try to shoot whilst driving!


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens

I'm playing Until Dawn the second time.


----------



## Solomoon

Ni No Kuni 2 is an interesting game. Everything is so integrated into everything else. Building your city further and having your people do research can give you benefits in regular battles or skirmishes, doing skirmishes can sometimes get you more citizens, going out and doing quests gives your kingdom time to get resources to do more there, and so forth. It's a unique RPG experience but it needs a lot of refinement. Skirmishes are just okay, too many citizens require fetch quests, the story could have been handled better, etc. If they did take another crack at this gameplay style in Ni No Kuni 3 and nailed it that might be really special.


----------



## Dragoon

I'm still playing Hyrule Warriors Legends, surprisingly enough. The completionist in me refuses to let anything go undone, even though I'm pretty sure I would need more than one lifetime to finish all of the DLC.



AllGlad said:


> Started playing Donkey Kong Country Returns, it's pretty hard. Im grunting in anger


I actually found DKCR to be one of the easier Donkey Kong games. Now, if we're talking Time Trial and 200% completion... that's a different story. A very rage-induced story.


----------



## Nekobasu

Almost finished with disk one of Final Fantasy VII. The original PSX version. I forgot how easy this game is compared to other jrpg's..


----------



## ThermobaricTank

Wasteland 2 with many different playthroughs: in one of them my rangers are jerks who just kill everyone and doesn't care about solving problems, in another I have a team of 7 custom rangers (thanks to save editing) and its my more "serious" one, trying to get the best endings and being decent Desert Rangers and in the last one I'm playing as a solo badass ranger called GasMask who owns everything because I gave him maxed attributes and a lot of skill points and perk points.

I'm also planning to play again some good old Command & Conquer... Well not so old, Tiberium Wars probably (my favorite) and also return to playing my customized Pokemon Ultra Sun.


----------



## Nekobasu

ThermobaricTank said:


> I'm also planning to play again some good old Command & Conquer... Well not so old, Tiberium Wars probably (my favorite) and also return to playing my customized Pokemon Ultra Sun.


You ever play any Generals Zero Hour? :grin2:


----------



## ThermobaricTank

Nekobasu said:


> You ever play any Generals Zero Hour? :grin2:


Sure I do! But either Shockwave, Contra or Rise of the Reds... And even then I remod the files myself xD


----------



## Nekobasu

ThermobaricTank said:


> Sure I do! But either Shockwave, Contra or Rise of the Reds... And even then I remod the files myself xD


aww lord you got me, I never mod that game. I used to play it vanilla all the time tho. Religiously. lol


----------



## ThermobaricTank

Nekobasu said:


> aww lord you got me, I never mod that game. I used to play it vanilla all the time tho. Religiously. lol


I played vanilla ZH for a year until I discovered all those mods, but in every instance of the game my favorite generals is always Thrax, because come on, who doesn't like the toxin madman? And his quotes are the best. Well maybe I like Tao a bit more, gotta love those nukes... And the nuke cannon is the best artillery imo.


----------



## Nekobasu

ThermobaricTank said:


> I played vanilla ZH for a year until I discovered all those mods, but in every instance of the game my favorite generals is always Thrax, because come on, who doesn't like the toxin madman? And his quotes are the best. Well maybe I like Tao a bit more, gotta love those nukes... And the nuke cannon is the best artillery imo.


I do not even know how to mod that game, show me sometime k?

And yeah Thrax is definitely one of if not the funniest as far as quotes. I always used China tho, Tao I think, the tank general right? with the emperor overlords? I love their quotes "Extra large" "I am.. BIG" :grin2:


----------



## ThermobaricTank

Nekobasu said:


> I do not even know how to mod that game, show me sometime k?
> 
> And yeah Thrax is definitely one of if not the funniest as far as quotes. I always used China tho, Tao I think, the tank general right? with the emperor overlords? I love their quotes "Extra large" "I am.. BIG" :grin2:


Sure, just pm me! Installing the mods I mentioned is fairly easy, doing your own changes is more complicated but the files are intuitive for the most part if you know what you're doing.

In terms of gameplay I also use China as they are the zergy/overwhelming numbers faction which fits my style. Tao is the nuke general, Kwai is the tankman, and I also played a lot with him because, as you can guess by my nick, I'm quite the tank fanboy and I think the emperors are pretty much the best unit in the game.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Still going through FarCry 5. The way in which the cult automatically kidnaps you at certain points of the game (to advance the story) can get a bit annoying, it really breaks the open world/freedom aspect of the game, but apart from that this game feels so much more alive than any other FarCry I've played.


----------



## cosmicKitten

i'm super into Hearthstone right now


----------



## AllGlad

In the original DKC games, minecart games allowed you too make mistakes if you have a sidekick with you (unless of of course you fall). But in DCKR you hit anything you die in these stages. I think boss battles in this game are a lot more complex than the SNES ones. Also levels are longer and more complex, to be fair I haven't played the snes DKC games in a while as I played them as a kid, but DCKR is inducing quite a bit of rage in me 



ShyGuy20 said:


> I'm still playing Hyrule Warriors Legends, surprisingly enough. The completionist in me refuses to let anything go undone, even though I'm pretty sure I would need more than one lifetime to finish all of the DLC.
> 
> I actually found DKCR to be one of the easier Donkey Kong games. Now, if we're talking Time Trial and 200% completion... that's a different story. A very rage-induced story.


----------



## dead24

About 30+ hours into Fallout 4 and thinking whether or not to continue this game. I find the quests to be repetitive and boring. Fetch this item or clear this area one after the other. Plus loot was pretty much all the same in all places. It feels like there weren't special items to pick up since everything was useful even the junk. So discovering a new place doesn't get me excited since all the loot is going to be the same. This was kind of a disappointment when I immensely enjoyed exploring in Fallout 3.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

dead24 said:


> About 30+ hours into Fallout 4 and thinking whether or not to continue this game. I find the quests to be repetitive and boring. Fetch this item or clear this area one after the other. Plus loot was pretty much all the same in all places. It feels like there weren't special items to pick up since everything was useful even the junk. So discovering a new place doesn't get me excited since all the loot is going to be the same. This was kind of a disappointment when I immensely enjoyed exploring in Fallout 3.


All the vanilla Bethesda games are ****e, imo. Best to mod the crap out of them, the way you'd want the game to be.

I don't know if you've ever played Dust for New Vegas, but it's a very hardcore survival mod that wipes the whole game quests and NPCs and lets you explore and survive(you have to find the exit). The difficulty is extreme though.

There's a similar one for Fallout 4 called Frost. Maybe you'd enjoy that more, I don't know. I've been a fan of those hardcore mods since I work alone/Misery mods for Stalker.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

@dead24 I got a little way into Fallout 4, kinda gave up and recently deleted the game (maybe I'll re-install it another time but I don't think that will be any time soon).
The lack of ammo was annoying, the crafting was a good idea but felt really lacking and didn't seem to scale well etc. I can understand in a wasteland that items, currency, bullets etc would be hard to come by, but I don't want to spend my time endlessly hunting for stuff as that gets boring.

As @Scrub-Zero said, there are a load of decent mods out for it which make the game more complete. I used 1 to be able to make your own ammo and a few others but by the time I got around to it I had run out of enthusiasm for the game :/


----------



## Solomoon

Far Cry 5 doesn't fly so good but it's amusing to crash into things.


----------



## Nekobasu

whereistheoffswitch said:


> @dead24 I got a little way into Fallout 4, kinda gave up and recently deleted the game (maybe I'll re-install it another time but I don't think that will be any time soon).
> The lack of ammo was annoying, the crafting was a good idea but felt really lacking and didn't seem to scale well etc. I can understand in a wasteland that items, currency, bullets etc would be hard to come by, but I don't want to spend my time endlessly hunting for stuff as that gets boring. /


Oh crap, the lack of ammo is why I deleted that stupid game after only playing for a few days. Then I started playing New Vegas again on pc, honestly that is my favorite Fallout game so far.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Nekobasu said:


> Oh crap, the lack of ammo is why I deleted that stupid game after only playing for a few days. Then I started playing New Vegas again on pc, honestly that is my favorite Fallout game so far.


I've not played any other Fallout games (besides Fallout Shelter), but I've heard No.3 and NV are supposed to be the better ones.
Wasteland was cool but then I got annoyed with it as my save file got corrupted and as it's a turnbased system, it was too much work to get back to where I was :grin2: shame as the atmosphere in that game was really good. I might watch the end of it on Youtube as I'm sad like that lol


----------



## Solomoon

Far Cry 5's flying is kind of comfy when you're doing simple stuff. It's just when you have to turn around a lot that the realism over ease seems like maybe a bad idea.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Detroit: Become Human


----------



## ScorchedEarth

I'm heavily into naval/marine-related stuff nowadays. Saving to pick up Cold Waters in the summer sale, meanwhile I have World of Warships and Atlantic Fleet.


----------



## Trista

I finished Detroit: Become Human last night, amazing game. I never play games to collect trophies nor have any platinum's but this one could well be my first.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Trove.


----------



## AllGlad

Started Overwatch again... still suck at it...


----------



## hoodie

Rocket League erryday. Also playing Life is Strange: Beyond the Storm 15 minutes at a time. I just don't have the patience for single player story games right now, I played through the original in like a week.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Battlefield 1, Fortnite, FarCry 5 & Cities Skylines Parklife


----------



## Suchness

Wasteland 2 Directors Cut. Im back into it baby, I thought I was stuck for ages but it was right in front of me.


----------



## Steve French

Having another run through of Kotor 2, as it's been a while and I needed a decent rpg. I had forgot how good the writing in this game was. Still not quite as excellent as the first, if only due to being a minor upgrade on a tight schedule in most areas. One thing gets to me though. The light and dark side points, and really, how heavy handed they are. It's almost impossible to forget which area they are heading, as the dialogue options are basically "I'm Jesus" or "I'm Hitler". I hope someday they make a third one, and at least get rid of the indicators, and furthermore make things more neutral. So throughout you are only controlled by your own moral code, and you find the consequences yourself. Would fit in well with the theme of the second one, with the whole what is the difference between jedi/sith good/evil thing they had going, which was a fairly interesting direction for the franchise.


----------



## Bianca Danvino

*State of Decay 2*

Love this game. Need good team up for proper entry tactics for looting. Great (non) social binge when pulling a hobbit day.


----------



## Daigo

AllGlad said:


> Started Overwatch again... still suck at it...


Same. Are you playing solo? Just curious.


----------



## Suchness

Wasteland 2 is over 60 hours long. Jesus im gonna have to play that on the side.


----------



## AllGlad

Daigo said:


> Same. Are you playing solo? Just curious.


I'm not sure what you mean by solo, but I am playing ranked, just by myself... So I guess solo? >_>


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I've nearly completed FarCry 5 and I think this may be my favourite of the whole series.


----------



## Daigo

AllGlad said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by solo, but I am playing ranked, just by myself... So I guess solo? >_>


Yes, that's exactly what I meant.


----------



## Tomatmacka

Played Postal 2, now gonna play Fallout 3.


----------



## Suchness

Whos excited for Fallout 76? I know I am!


----------



## Stoja

The Forest.

Anyone else who plays this game?


----------



## wmu'14

Super Mario World off the 3DS Virtual Console

I played it about a decade or so ago off the Wii Virtual Console and thought it was really short. Enjoyed Yoshi's debut though.

This time I was able to find more of the secret levels and exits and had more fun with it. I still think there should've been one more really challenging world or level after the fight with Bowser. I'm at 70 exits I think and there's 90 (I think) so I still have some game left to play. 

Up next I want to try the original Metroid for the NES off the Virtual Console.


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

I've been playing a lot of Day Of Infamy lately. I don't get why Battlefield fans cry about authenticity when they can just go play other WW2 games, there's plenty of recent and good ones out there!


----------



## Dai Evans

Monster Hunter World! after taking a long break from it i'm diving back in and can't get enough...again!


----------



## Suchness

Vampyr and Wasteland 2 Directors Cut.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I finally finished FarCry 5, pretty cool game.

Now to carry on with Dishonoured 2 or to delve into Vampyre? (Vampyre feels like it could be polished a fair bit more but it still seems pretty nice)


----------



## Suchness

whereistheoffswitch said:


> I finally finished FarCry 5, pretty cool game.
> 
> Now to carry on with Dishonoured 2 or to delve into Vampyre? (Vampyre feels like it could be polished a fair bit more but it still seems pretty nice)


Im a few hours in and I havnt ran into any bugs. Its not a very smooth game thats for sure. Its slow and very narrative driven, ive spent at least half the time talking to characters. Interesting game.


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens

I'm playing Child Of Light these days, it's not great, but with it's music and atmosphere, it's therapeutic to me. But it's been given by PS Plus to me, and my PS Plus membership is about to run out, and I don't have much money to reload my membership. I hate you capitalism.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Suchness said:


> Im a few hours in and I havnt ran into any bugs. Its not a very smooth game thats for sure. Its slow and very narrative driven, ive spent at least half the time talking to characters. Interesting game.


I've heard a few people that share your view and a few that find it quite fast paced. I suppose it depends what order you do quests in etc and what characters you speak to and when.

The pacing is odd at the beginning though yes, some gun fights are over in seconds, the planes get annoying *possible spoiler* (hint, go meet the guy with the pregnant wife and get him as a friend as he has a plane and really helps with dealing with those ****ers).
and by that I mean you may have not unlocked any decent weapons to deal with them etc etc which on my play through made it feel unbalanced at that point.... but soon the game does settle down, you may just need a little bit more patience.

Good looking game too, I just wish that they wouldn't kidnap you at certain points in the game as that does break the immersion imo.


----------



## Paper Samurai

I picked up Banished from the GOG Summer sale, it's a relaxing 'city builder' type game where you take control of a group of outcasts who want to make a new life in the Wilderness:


----------



## Suchness

Paper Samurai said:


> I picked up Banished from the GOG Summer sale, it's a relaxing 'city builder' type game where you take control of a group of outcasts who want to make a new life in the Wilderness:


Ive played that. Good game. I like city builders. Ive played Tropico quit a bit too, theres a new one coming out soon.


----------



## Suchness

whereistheoffswitch said:


> I've heard a few people that share your view and a few that find it quite fast paced. I suppose it depends what order you do quests in etc and what characters you speak to and when.
> 
> The pacing is odd at the beginning though yes, some gun fights are over in seconds, the planes get annoying *possible spoiler* (hint, go meet the guy with the pregnant wife and get him as a friend as he has a plane and really helps with dealing with those ****ers).
> and by that I mean you may have not unlocked any decent weapons to deal with them etc etc which on my play through made it feel unbalanced at that point.... but soon the game does settle down, you may just need a little bit more patience.
> 
> Good looking game too, I just wish that they wouldn't kidnap you at certain points in the game as that does break the immersion imo.


Are you talking about Vampyr?


----------



## Tomatmacka

Metro 2033 and Mount & Blade. Need more games like Mount & Blade, it's so entertaining.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Suchness said:


> Are you talking about Vampyr?


I can't remember. Is there a way one can go back to see what they were talking about?


----------



## Mabel Pines

Bianca Danvino said:


> Love this game. Need good team up for proper entry tactics for looting. Great (non) social binge when pulling a hobbit day.


Is it okay if I ask you what four of those terms are? 0


----------



## Suchness

whereistheoffswitch said:


> I can't remember. Is there a way one can go back to see what they were talking about?


Lol just go back up the thread. I dont think you were because you mentioned planes but I dunno maybe they have them. You might have been talking about Far Cry 5, that has planes. I should have made it clear that I was talking about Vampyr.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Suchness said:


> Ive played that. Good game. I like city builders. Ive played Tropico quit a bit too, theres a new one coming out soon.


 Cool, I'll check out Tropico next time I'm on GOG. I'm not always into playing more low-key games like this tbh, but every now and then I get an itch for something slow paced. (which usually means I fire up Sim City)


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Suchness said:


> Lol just go back up the thread. I dont think you were because you mentioned planes but I dunno maybe they have them. You might have been talking about Far Cry 5, that has planes. I should have made it clear that I was talking about Vampyr.


I was joking lol but yea I was going on about FarCry 5.

I'm right at the beginning of Vampyre.... is it the frame-rate or the game pace that seems odd/slow to you?

From what I've played of it, it does seem unfinished/unpolished, it's almost like the texture department just left one evening and didn't go back, the lighting lads couldnt be bothered and the control team was blind lol but then I get the feeling that they've left it like that on purpose as they can't optimise it well enough to include those other features?

It also reminds me of Dishonoured/2 a lot? :O

I'm still looking forward to properly playing it though as I've been looking forward to it for some time and overall it is suppsed to be pretty cool even though there are some issues which can probably be patched over time. Maybe another month or 2 and then it should've been released?

EDIT - It is sooo odd, half of the levels look lovely and other bits literally look like its texture hasn't loaded, so odd!


----------



## Suchness

whereistheoffswitch said:


> I was joking lol but yea I was going on about FarCry 5.
> 
> I'm right at the beginning of Vampyre.... is it the frame-rate or the game pace that seems odd/slow to you?
> 
> From what I've played of it, it does seem unfinished/unpolished, it's almost like the texture department just left one evening and didn't go back, the lighting lads couldnt be bothered and the control team was blind lol but then I get the feeling that they've left it like that on purpose as they can't optimise it well enough to include those other features?
> 
> It also reminds me of Dishonoured/2 a lot? :O
> 
> I'm still looking forward to properly playing it though as I've been looking forward to it for some time and overall it is suppsed to be pretty cool even though there are some issues which can probably be patched over time. Maybe another month or 2 and then it should've been released?
> 
> EDIT - It is sooo odd, half of the levels look lovely and other bits literally look like its texture hasn't loaded, so odd!


Nice joke haha. Its a double AA title so we cant expect too much from it. Im playing on PC and getting 60fps so its not a problem for me. The gameplay can be slow, I was looking for something and on the way there I came across a bunch of people and of course it pays to talk to them so I spend like 20-30 min talking to people. Not used to that much narrative. Actually there is a bug, when I lock on to an enemy sometimes it locks on to something in the background and I have to lock off and lock on again. The old lock on, lock off.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Suchness said:


> Nice joke haha. Its a double AA title so we cant expect too much from it. Im playing on PC and getting 60fps so its not a problem for me. The gameplay can be slow, I was looking for something and on the way there I came across a bunch of people and of course it pays to talk to them so I spend like 20-30 min talking to people. Not used to that much narrative. Actually there is a bug, when I lock on to an enemy sometimes it locks on to something in the background and I have to lock off and lock on again. The old lock on, lock off.


Yes the joke was really amazing ahaha. I'm playing on PC as well and the frame-rate isn't an issue for me either but when the frame rate doesn't change even when you change the settings, somethings not right with that.
As for the lots of talking in the game, it is an action RPG so it is expected. I made that mistake with Deus-Ex.
I played a bit of the game last night and havn't experienced that bug you are on about. I might've come across it but the inconsistency of textures seems to grab my attention more than other things that are going on.


----------



## zonebox

Currently I'm playing Shadow Run, emulated on zsnes. It's an older game, but it was free and I am having fun with it. I like these older games, because it is easy to step away from them, there is not as much of a commitment to them if that makes any sense at all.








I've also been playing a lot of 7 days to die, I can easily lose several hours if I'm not careful playing it. There is just something about a post apocalyptic world, filled with zombies, where you can build your own bases that gets to me.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Just finished Dishonoured 2. I didn't do eveything in the game and only completed the campaign but 12-13hrs seems a bit too short?
Wasn't bad anyway, pretty good game,


----------



## Scrub-Zero

zonebox said:


> Currently I'm playing Shadow Run, emulated on zsnes. It's an older game, but it was free and I am having fun with it. I like these older games, because it is easy to step away from them, there is not as much of a commitment to them if that makes any sense at all.


"Dog controls your destiny. Seek out three items and then seek his shrine."

I love that game. It's the type of game id fire up sometimes and grind to play it in one sitting. Not quite speed run like, but almost. The music is outstanding and it's a dark theme game too. The newer Shadowrun games are not dark like that but more cartoony. It's a shame.


----------



## LUCH0

RuneScape 07.


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

I finally got around to playing the story modes for both Mortal Kombat 9 and X and had a great time. MK9 had an enjoyable story and was pretty challenging, especially when you had to fight more than one person per match but MKX on the other hand kind of had a lackluster story and was somewhat of a breeze to beat(though I still enjoyed that one as well).


----------



## zonebox

Scrub-Zero said:


> "Dog controls your destiny. Seek out three items and then seek his shrine."
> 
> I love that game. It's the type of game id fire up sometimes and grind to play it in one sitting. Not quite speed run like, but almost. The music is outstanding and it's a dark theme game too. The newer Shadowrun games are not dark like that but more cartoony. It's a shame.


I just now got the heal spell, and then went about grinding Karma to level it to 6, and my magic score to 7, I'm loving it. After finishing it, I'm considering trying it on Genesis next, I checked out the graphics and it looks a lot different I'm curious if the gameplay is different as well.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I'm back on Assassins Creed Origins, levelling Bayek up so I can crack on with the DLC. Tis nice to be back in Egypt


----------



## Suchness

whereistheoffswitch said:


> I'm back on Assassins Creed Origins, levelling Bayek up so I can crack on with the DLC. Tis nice to be back in Egypt


I was thinking of playing that next. I love the setting.


----------



## Xemnas

Mary Skelter Nightmares 
with a side of Kingdome Hearts 2.5 HD (Re;Chain of memories, Riku's side of the story) then maybe KH II Final mix


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Suchness said:


> I was thinking of playing that next. I love the setting.


Apparently I like this game & setting as well, (58 hours and counting). 
Yes it is a lovely looking and atmosphered play too and damn I bet it's beautiful to max it out in 4k 60fps.


----------



## Glue

Fatal Frame 4
Grandia
Street Fighter 5


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Trying to play Bioshock 1 Remastered but the frame-rate issues are making me sick :/


----------



## Solomoon

Assassins' Creed The Ezio Collection: AC2


----------



## penguinbeak

Lord of the Rings online. I'm currently playing a level 59 character, got back to it after almost a year of not playing because summer holidays have started.


----------



## Nekobasu

Wii U, New super mario bros U... Also winning a bunch in.. you really want some?? hah


----------



## Steve French

Half-Life 2. Here we are, almost 15 years later, and it still hasn't been surpassed in my mind (as a first-person shooter). That opening line of dialogue, the intro with no weapons, that feeling when you first round that corner and shoot the combine, leading to the physics kicking in and them falling down the stairs. Okay, then the ridiculously long airboat sequence slows things up a bit, but damn. It is like Chrono Trigger, where it continues to influence games to this day, and many are slow to follow. Remember when Bioshock Infinite came out 9 years later and ripped the mechanic of Alyx Vance, and got so much praise? Foresight, I tell ya. Makes me awfully depressed about the real lack of chance we might ever see HL3 though.


I just bought Bully in the steam sale. Those things will bankrupt me. Really enjoyed that game back in the day, something so novel about the gta style of gameplay transported to a school. I remember the controversy. Kind of tame though, really.


----------



## animeflower6084

Skyrim Special Edition for now, once Nier Automata Become as Gods edition comes out on the xbox one will be playing it non stop (pre ordered the digital version lol.)


----------



## BackToThePast

Subnautica. One part that made me jump was when I really deep, around 150m down with nothing but my oxygen tank and fins. I heard this roaring noise echoing from the depths below. Obviously it was dark and I couldn't see ****, so when I saw a Leviathan the size of a bus shoot up towards me I noped out of there at like 2mph.


----------



## AllGlad

Steve French said:


> Half-Life 2. Here we are, almost 15 years later, and it still hasn't been surpassed in my mind (as a first-person shooter). That opening line of dialogue, the intro with no weapons, that feeling when you first round that corner and shoot the combine, leading to the physics kicking in and them falling down the stairs. Okay, then the ridiculously long airboat sequence slows things up a bit, but damn. It is like Chrono Trigger, where it continues to influence games to this day, and many are slow to follow. Remember when Bioshock Infinite came out 9 years later and ripped the mechanic of Alyx Vance, and got so much praise? Foresight, I tell ya. Makes me awfully depressed about the real lack of chance we might ever see HL3 though.
> 
> I just bought Bully in the steam sale. Those things will bankrupt me. Really enjoyed that game back in the day, something so novel about the gta style of gameplay transported to a school. I remember the controversy. Kind of tame though, really.


Half Life 2 was one of the few games that blew my mind. The physics in that game for it's time was top notch and it made it feel like everything in the world that could move, moved like had it's own mass and dimensions. It might seem not such a big deal now, but back then, too me it was nothing like I had experienced before


----------



## AllGlad

Started playing Super Mario Galaxy. Let's see if this game truly is considered one of the best of all time...


----------



## ImmortalxApathy

Will probably be playing some Destiny 2 later.


----------



## Toasty Bean

3 years later and still playing the witcher 3 :/


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I've been letting my city grow in Cities Skylines and I've been playing a fair bit of Dead By Daylight recently. 
I also tried to download and copy a 100% Story Completed saved game for Dying Light but I can't get it to work :/


----------



## BeamingNow

BackToThePast said:


> Subnautica. One part that made me jump was when I really deep, around 150m down with nothing but my oxygen tank and fins. I heard this roaring noise echoing from the depths below. Obviously it was dark and I couldn't see ****, so when I saw a Leviathan the size of a bus shoot up towards me I noped out of there at like 2mph.


I played this game for a little while on Oculus Rift and immediately stopped when I ran into a Leviathan haha. I was just like, I have enough stress in my life and I don't need this right now. Fun game though


----------



## BackToThePast

BeamingNow said:


> I played this game for a little while on Oculus Rift and immediately stopped when I ran into a Leviathan haha. I was just like, I have enough stress in my life and I don't need this right now. Fun game though


Haha yeah it's one of those games that I initially thought was casual and relaxing (it seemed like a Minecraft / No Man's Sky hybrid) but has quite a bit of _depth_ to it in terms of backstory and environment. Reading back on that it's actually cute I thought 150m was pretty deep. All I will say is that there's so much more to see the deeper you're willing to go.


----------



## Lohikaarme

_"Aurora... what is love known by? When it hurts to say goodbye."_

Amazing game! Everyone go play it :boogie


----------



## Suchness

The Path of Exile expansion. Its been ages since ive played it so not as into it as I was before.


----------



## Hate It Or Love It

Darkest Dugenon! Nearly 20 hours in already and loving it! It's on sale for 7$ on steam! Get it while you can!


----------



## dc9

Ootp19


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Skyrim.  Still having lots of fun with the game.


----------



## knightofdespair

The Simpsons: Road Rage on retropie.


----------



## Overcast

I recently bought Uncharted: The Nathan Drake Collection and Uncharted 4. I passed the first game in like a day and I already started the second one. They are pretty fun adventure games, and they kind of have that Indiana Jones feeling to them. 

After all the depressing horror games I've been playing I needed something fun.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Kind of broke my gaming break and playing Dark Souls a bit. I had missed the feel/atmosphere of that game a lot. It's fun rediscovering/relearning it and now I have less of an addiction so I can control how much I play. Played for like an hour today and didn't feel the need to play more.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

MWR. I managed to protect Pvt. Massey all the through the mission Charlie Don't Surf. To be fair, I used one Intel cheat which was the one that slowed down time but besides that...yay haha. I would always get him through until the computer room...somehow he lived this time though. I even found him in the next mission The Bog. It reminds me of when I always tried to protect Pvt. Morgan in MW2 back in the day...


----------



## wmu'14

Finally - finally - playing Skyward Sword. The motion controls are excellent - precision swordplay is what was missing on Twilight Princess Wii. Almost to the first dungeon - I think - and it's pretty good so far. Only thing I'd have preferred is TP graphics - and this is coming from someone who really liked Wind Waker's graphics (Never finished WW though) and doesn't care too much about graphics in general. (I play a lot of NES/SNES/N64/GCN games) Although the tone is much lighter then TP so that's probably why they didn't go with the more realistic TP graphics.


----------



## Cronos

Got back into Monster Hunter: World. It's the first game in series for me. Naturally, being a total novice the weapon I chose to main the Hunting Horn. 

I've been trying to solo the infamous "Thunderous Rumble in the Highlands" quest. I keep getting completely blown back within 10 minutes. I read that bowgun/bow makes the fight easier. Thus far I soloed everything with the Hunting Horn and I'm stubborn darn it!


----------



## Suchness

State of Decay 2. Not a fan of the 30fps on the Xbox but I might get used to it.


----------



## 0589471

Playing FFVIII again, it's been so many years!! I forgot how much of a pain the junction system was.


----------



## Yu89

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Playing FFVIII again, it's been so many years!! I forgot how much of a pain the junction system was.


Hahaha. The best looking indeed.

FFVIII is my favorite!


----------



## jmn51297

diablo 3 and gta: san andreas


----------



## jmn51297

The Condition of Keegan said:


> MWR. I managed to protect Pvt. Massey all the through the mission Charlie Don't Surf. To be fair, I used one Intel cheat which was the one that slowed down time but besides that...yay haha. I would always get him through until the computer room...somehow he lived this time though. I even found him in the next mission The Bog. It reminds me of when I always tried to protect Pvt. Morgan in MW2 back in the day...


I gave up trying to platinum the game (PS4) when I found it nearly impossible to complete the end of one shot, one kill on the hardest difficulty without an exploit -- this was the mission where you had to wait for extraction near the ferris wheel


----------



## JerryAndSports

Fortnite. It's about the only game that interests me right now I want to quit video games tbh... I blame video game for my anxiety


----------



## 0589471

Yu89 said:


> Hahaha. The best looking indeed.
> 
> FFVIII is my favorite!


haha yes!  One of my favorites too, it's underappreciated. Yeah it had it's flaws but it's also different in a good way. I was sad it didn't get a PS4 port like 7 & 9.


----------



## andretti

Suchness said:


> State of Decay 2. Not a fan of the 30fps on the Xbox but I might get used to it.


Is it good . That's one of the free games on Xbox game pass.

I've never played cod before until ww2 . Been hooked on the game since January and I'm still playing it from time to time. Not really hooked on any other games right now.


----------



## rabidfoxes

I'm playing Decision 3 on Kongregate, while sometimes interjecting in the chat conversations there (especially when they are going along the "bruv i wantto kill everyone oyu feel me" route). It's a bit crap. I'm running Linux and my laptop is old and can't really do much else. Plus, I'm going through a tough time and playing angry music while going at a horde of mutants with a hand pistol helps. 

I dream of playing ME: Andromeda, but it's not going to happen until I build a stationary gaming PC (i.e. ever). I seriously dream of it.


----------



## birddookie

@*A Toxic Butterfly* Squall makes the perfect boyfriend. :wink2:

Squall, I love you ?...Whatever.

Squall, What do you want to eat ?....Whatever .

Squall, Want to get married? ...Whatever.

I always hated that Junction system because I would use the best spells as junction for great stats and had to use ra spells instead of the ga spells. I would resort to summons and their exhausting game of when to press the x button to make them stronger. When Square changed the name of the spells in FF8, I always laughed at the third tier element spells because it reminded me of Viagra.

Joke is to have a Viagra item that puts you in limit break. and the side effect is if you are in limit break for more than 4 hours you could go blind, be sure you have some Esuna

Are you going to get the FF7 remake? I can't wait, I hope they do it right.

I've been playing Amazing Adventures of Captain Spirit, trying to get all the tasks completed, it's free up on PS4/XB1, and Steam. It's kind of like a prequel to Life is Strange 2.


----------



## Suchness

andretti said:


> Is it good . That's one of the free games on Xbox game pass.
> 
> I've never played cod before until ww2 . Been hooked on the game since January and I'm still playing it from time to time. Not really hooked on any other games right now.


I think its good. Definitely worth checking out on game pass. Its all about micromanaging to survive, a little slow but kind of relaxing.


----------



## Hate It Or Love It

Octopath Traveler on the Nintendo Switch!


----------



## 0589471

Hate It Or Love It said:


> Octopath Traveler on the Nintendo Switch!


I am loving that game! Just started it myself  I played the demo and had to buy it.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

jmn51297 said:


> I gave up trying to platinum the game (PS4) when I found it nearly impossible to complete the end of one shot, one kill on the hardest difficulty without an exploit -- this was the mission where you had to wait for extraction near the ferris wheel


I just hid in that brown shack by the Ferris wheel and let MacMillan do the shooting, when grenades came, I just ran out and behind the Ferris wheel really quick. You'll hate the bonus mission though haha oh boy, let me tell ya...


----------



## JH1983

I just got a PS4 a few weeks ago and have been playing Horizon Zero Dawn a lot. I bought it, the FFX remaster, and Vampyr. Wanted the FFX remaster for the extra content that wasn't in the old US version. FF6 and FFX are my favorites of the series. Vampyr looked cool, but haven't gotten into it much yet. The guys at Gamestop told me I absolutely had to have Horizon Zero Dawn, so I bought it. Been pretty hooked since I started it.


----------



## 0589471

JH1983 said:


> I just got a PS4 a few weeks ago and have been playing Horizon Zero Dawn a lot. I bought it, the FFX remaster, and Vampyr. Wanted the FFX remaster for the extra content that wasn't in the old US version. FF6 and FFX are my favorites of the series. Vampyr looked cool, but haven't gotten into it much yet. The guys at Gamestop told me I absolutely had to have Horizon Zero Dawn, so I bought it. Been pretty hooked since I started it.


Nice!! FF6 is top of my list. I use Terra in my PSN account name. I always wished they'd port that game or even remake it. It'd be cool to see a more updated version.



birddookie said:


> @*A Toxic Butterfly* Squall makes the perfect boyfriend. :wink2:
> 
> Squall, I love you ?...Whatever.
> 
> Squall, What do you want to eat ?....Whatever .
> 
> Squall, Want to get married? ...Whatever.
> 
> I always hated that Junction system because I would use the best spells as junction for great stats and had to use ra spells instead of the ga spells. I would resort to summons and their exhausting game of when to press the x button to make them stronger. When Square changed the name of the spells in FF8, I always laughed at the third tier element spells because it reminded me of Viagra.
> 
> Joke is to have a Viagra item that puts you in limit break. and the side effect is if you are in limit break for more than 4 hours you could go blind, be sure you have some Esuna
> 
> Are you going to get the FF7 remake? I can't wait, I hope they do it right.
> 
> I've been playing Amazing Adventures of Captain Spirit, trying to get all the tasks completed, it's free up on PS4/XB1, and Steam. It's kind of like a prequel to Life is Strange 2.


Haha oh goodness, he wasn't my favorite. I always liked Quistis and Irvine was pretty funny.

Yeah I'm excited for the remake too, they put all the original guys behind it again so it should be good. I watched my brother play through VII & Crisis Core recently. I'm curious what kind of updates will be added.


----------



## birddookie

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Nice!! FF6 is top of my list. I use Terra in my PSN account name. I always wished they'd port that game or even remake it. It'd be cool to see a more updated version.
> 
> Haha oh goodness, he wasn't my favorite. I always liked Quistis and Irvine was pretty funny.
> 
> Yeah I'm excited for the remake too, they put all the original guys behind it again so it should be good. I watched my brother play through VII & Crisis Core recently. I'm curious what kind of updates will be added.


:grin2:. Definitely my two favorite characters in the game.

I don't know why I erased this in the last post, but I wanted to say I think a remaster/remake of FF8 would be great, so Square could fix the Junction system. I always wanted it to be draw and the party would learn the spell. Have an MP pool or another way to gauge how it's used not like items. Junctioned spells would power up the spells, reduce MP cost, and do like it did in the old game by raising stats, or not worry about an MP pool and just make it so you can cast the spells as much as you want, but Junction spells would get a boost to damage and be harder to resist. What would you want to change in the game if you wanted anything changed?

Wow nice, didn't know the original cast was making the game. How is Crisis Core, I haven't had time to play it? Curious here as well, I don't know what direction Square is going to take it now that they kicked CC2 off development.


----------



## Suchness

I've never played FF. I know I missed out on a classic.


----------



## JH1983

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Nice!! FF6 is top of my list. I use Terra in my PSN account name. I always wished they'd port that game or even remake it. It'd be cool to see a more updated version.


Yeah, I'd love an updated version of 6. I saw they remade 7 recently, but looks like they changed it to more of a hack and slash type of combat.


----------



## h00dz

final fantasy brave exvius :3


----------



## birddookie

Suchness said:


> I've never played FF. I know I missed out on a classic.


Missed out of some Classic music as well 

A lot of great songs from FF IV, VI, VII, VIII, IX, and X.

If you want to try it out, I would recommend IV and VI. Both are great games and will take around 20-40 hours to beat instead of the longer times of the later games. VI, and VII are my favorites because of the steampunk universe in both games.


----------



## Yu89

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> haha yes!  One of my favorites too, it's underappreciated. Yeah it had it's flaws but it's also different in a good way. I was sad it didn't get a PS4 port like 7 & 9.


That is sad. It needs more love. Haha. I just played it again recently on PC. I'm hoping for a remake but that's not gonna happen.


----------



## 0589471

Yu89 said:


> That is sad. It needs more love. Haha. I just played it again recently on PC. I'm hoping for a remake but that's not gonna happen.


Yeah I'm on disc 4 and it's all hard stuff. I can't finish the game without getting all the summons, there is no such thing as "optional" in my mind regarding game completion. I know a lot of people do it at the end of d.3 but ehh, still possible in time compression world lol


----------



## BWV988

Hearthstone, chess and Magic the Gathering


----------



## Scaptain

The Warriors (2005). It's cool that it's on PS4. I have a pleasant time mugging people.


----------



## iminnocentenough

Crash Bandicoot N. Sane Trilogy.


----------



## Suchness

Halo 5. Im done with State of Decay 2 for now. Annoying game. I might give it another go when they patch it up. I really feel like playing an immersive third person role playing game.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Finished the original Call of Duty Modern Warfare game on Veteran today and wow was it hard, the mission 'One Shot, One Kill' the enemies kept throwing grenades like they were tossing rocks, one after another, it got so annoying and then when I run out of my cover from the grenades, they mow you down. Doesn't matter since I finished it but that was the most annoying thing..next to the mission after that where I had to get to the bottom of the hill under 4 mins while there is lots of hostiles...


----------



## cybernaut

Battle Field 1


----------



## unemployment simulator

xenoblade chronicles x

this game is ****in huge lol, I think I read somewhere 10x the size of skyrim? :O


----------



## ThermobaricTank

Currently experiencing for the first time Divinity Original Sin 2 and its awesome! Its annoying that I have to do the LAN trick to make a party of 4 custom characters, specially since my pc slows down to a crawl when running 4 instances of the game while making the characters and I like to experiment with different parties. 

I have been recently on a Final Fantasy spree, replaying Tactics (a modded version I made of the original that I play on a PSP), FFVII (overleveled playthrough, got to level 70 before disc 2 lol, but got tired of farming sources in the Sunken Gelnika) also on the PSP and even tried FFXII but I didn't like it... I mean, I can see it is an amazing game, just not my taste.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Currently, Titanfall 2 and Subnautica. Both amazing games.


----------



## Yer Blues

Warhammer 40,000 - Gladius - Relics of War


----------



## lostgirl20121

PUBG mobile, just like it a lot more than Fortnite . Just finished playing Detroit Become Human, it was a really great game. Sometimes I would play GTA online.

And Can't wait for the new Spider-Man Game!!


----------



## ShadowOne

lostgirl20121 said:


> PUBG mobile, just like it a lot more than Fortnite . Just finished playing Detroit Become Human, it was a really great game. Sometimes I would play GTA online.
> 
> *And Can't wait for the new Spider-Man Game!!*


YESSSSS. it looks so damn good. Love that they gave the property to a big developer and didnt make them tie it to a movie release. That and Red Dead 2 are the main games I really want this year

Kind of Hitting up a lot lately:
Finished God of War, so now I'm on Hellblade and Mario + Rabbids..and Dirt 4 soon lol (it was on sale)


----------



## Suchness

Mostly been League. It's so addictive but I try to only play a couple of games of aram. Anyone play and wanna join me in destroying the enemy?


----------



## lostgirl20121

ShadowOne said:


> YESSSSS. it looks so damn good. Love that they gave the property to a big developer and didnt make them tie it to a movie release. That and Red Dead 2 are the main games I really want this year
> 
> Kind of Hitting up a lot lately:
> 
> Finished God of War, so now I'm on Hellblade and Mario + Rabbids..and Dirt 4 soon lol (it was on sale)


Yeah, I would have been so disappointed if they made the game for the movie. Normally games like that are pretty bad. And love how they made him the older Peter and the movements to the game. Like the web swinging look phenomenal .

Ahh, God Of War! I played the new one. And so in love with that one! Kratos is THE GOD. Can't wait for the next one, especially with the son now!


----------



## anonymoususer2

recently got into *D&D*; So, I'm learning to GM and create a Campaign right now.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Rainbow Six Vegas 2.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

lostgirl20121 said:


> PUBG mobile, just like it a lot more than Fortnite . Just finished playing Detroit Become Human, it was a really great game. Sometimes I would play GTA online.
> 
> And Can't wait for the new Spider-Man Game!!


I'm hyped for Spider-Man PS4 too! It looks great!


----------



## ShadowOne

lostgirl20121 said:


> Yeah, I would have been so disappointed if they made the game for the movie. Normally games like that are pretty bad. And love how they made him the older Peter and the movements to the game. Like the web swinging look phenomenal .
> 
> Ahh, God Of War! I played the new one. And so in love with that one! Kratos is THE GOD. Can't wait for the next one, especially with the son now!


Supposedly Spiderman went Gold today...so it's finished...so i dont understand why it isnt in my hands right now... . (it honestly feels really far from the release date for it to be finished. so maybe they'd push it up. It's not like there's that much competition right now)


----------



## Suchness

Thinking of getting this new game I just learnt about, Shadows: Awakening. I like top down action RPGs, so far I've played Torchlight 2 (my fav), Diablo 3 and Path of Exile. I've played a few others but haven't gotten far into them.


----------



## Solomoon

Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood

Took a break after II but now I'm back. The models seem better, most noticeably with Ezio's sister, Claudia, and Caterina Sforza. Aside from that I'm too early in to have much of an opinion on the story or gameplay although I think the fighting might be a bit more to my liking than in II.


----------



## RockmanJL9981

no man's sky on ps4


----------



## Overcast

Uncharted 4, which is pretty good so far, and a cute jrpg called Exist Archive, which is alright, but it gets boring quick. The turn based battle system in Exist Archive wasn't even explained well enough, so I had to figure out how it worked by myself. It also has skits similar to the Tales series, but they are disorganized and sometimes spoil parts of the story you're not even supposed to know yet :blank. I wonder if they rushed it during development :con.


----------



## andretti

Codww2 and Madden 18 on Xbox one . Been wanting to play my ps2 but my controller broke so I need to get one from eBay .


----------



## JerryAndSports

Just madden 18 recently I'm trying to get ready for madden 19


----------



## Solomoon

There are some improvements in AC: Brotherhood, like the tunnel system allowing faster travel, and now you can spruce up a town and not just a villa. My conflicting feelings are mostly that this game focuses a lot more on the "Borgia = Bad" element, and with Cesare and Lucrezia instead of just Rodrigo. But someone whose never watched The Borgias probably wouldn't care.


----------



## lostgirl20121

ShadowOne said:


> Supposedly Spiderman went Gold today...so it's finished...so i dont understand why it isnt in my hands right now... . (it honestly feels really far from the release date for it to be finished. so maybe they'd push it up. It's not like there's that much competition right now)


Oh that would be amazing if they ended up pushing the release date a little up! It would make my days more fun! And yeah there isn't really any competition at all. Plus it would be great to release it now before school starts


----------



## Overdrive

Star Citizen, currently updating for alpha 3.2...


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Titanfall 2. I still play it to this day, even after two years. Amazing multiplayer and amazing fun single player.


----------



## Fever Dream

Kenshi


----------



## scooby

A ****load of Enter The Gungeon


----------



## JerryAndSports

nothing rn My game comes out tomorrow night 😭


----------



## f1ora

Dead or alive 5 last round


----------



## Suchness

JerryAndSports said:


> nothing rn My game comes out tomorrow night &#128557;


Is it out yet?


----------



## JerryAndSports

Suchness said:


> Is it out yet?


Yea it did and I'm actually feeling much better about eveything in my life. The power of video games is crazy.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Killer Instinct & Marvel vs Capcom Infinite


----------



## probably offline

Dark souls 3 and Limbo.


----------



## Solomoon

AC: Brotherhood

This arguably manages to top the surprising ending of the first Ezio game. Another thing I thought was interesting is that in AC: Origins, there is a part where the enlightened ones, gods, whatever they're called, tell you that they have six senses and most people have five and to guess which one their missing. Where in Brotherhood you're told outright that the sixth sense is "knowledge."

The circular tank mission was pretty fun. The flying one was miserable and I really considered not finishing it. All I've got to do left is the Copernicus stuff and the cluster solutions.


----------



## Glue

Echo Night 2: The Lord of Nightmares
Grandia
and Street Fighter 5 sometimes


----------



## Ogrt48

FFXIV, Persona 5 and Mafia 3.


----------



## Suchness

Me and my cousin have been playing Human Fall Flat. It can get a bit tedious but its the funniest game we have played.


----------



## Solomoon

AC Revelations

I like the change of setting. Constantinople is very colorful, especially the Bazaar. Also think Ezio looks better older, he aged gracefully. Him being a lutist and singing was a great light hearted moment.


----------



## Vacateer

Pokemon Silver and Terraria. So addicted to Terraria but unfortunately not able to play it as much since I'm using the PC/Mac version.


----------



## AllGlad

Mario Kart 8 for Wii U


----------



## andretti

Been hooked on battlefield 1 online for a few days now


----------



## Suchness

Started playing Ni No Kuni 2. Not a fan of having to read so much of the dialogue but maybe this is the rpg I've been looking for.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Gears of War 2. I plan on playing through all the games in order.


----------



## Solomoon

Finished AC Revelations and with that the Ezio trilogy. What seems to set the early games, perhaps mainly those three, apart from more recent entries is the focus on the person using the animus. You don't see Desmond all the time but enough to care about what's going on with him. Which draws you in more to the concept of exploring one's ancestral lineage through an animus and what that means for the individual doing it. Because of this the games arguably feel more fully realized. Like you really get what the whole idea with the series was.


----------



## iminnocentenough

Nothing at the moment.

Someone recommend me something on Steam. I was playing Mankind Divided, but the game stutters and lags no matter how low the graphics are put.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Dead by Daylight, Cities Skylines (mucking around with some new mods) and Metal Gear Solid V The Phantom Pain (I forgot how engrossing and deep the latter can get).


----------



## Overdrive

Factorio


----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## Suchness

Ni No Kuni 2. Finally after messing around with a few games I found one I really like. A little too much reading for me, I would have liked more of the dialogue to be voiced but apart from that it awesome. Hello new rpg.


----------



## stryder

Forza Horizon 2, sold it a long while ago, glad it came back on games with gold so I've been mopping up achievements and been doing the storm island and porsche dlc. Great fun.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I played some Dark Souls 2: Scholar of the first sin

The new monster placement is great and there's less of *"surprise mother ****er"* ambush ****. Overall, it's a much better game than the old ds2, but the base game is still ****. Poor level design and some pretty ****ty unimaginative bosses. The only redeeming factors of this game are the DLCs. I remember in DS1, wanting to explore and feeling amazed at the interweaving levels and discovering new ways and shortcuts. There's very little of that in Dark Souls 2. Such a shame.

Not gonna play it long though, I cant play games anymore without getting bored to death in less than an hour. I guess it took months of complete breaks to realize that.


----------



## Fruitcake

Steins;Gate


----------



## Nekobasu

LiquidClear said:


> I play Counter-Strike 1.6, Counter-Strike: Source, Diablo 2, and will eventually get a wii to play :|


i do not think you can play wii online anymore, the heretics at Nintendo ended it. I have a Wii U and there is still online play with certain games, like mario kart 8, I own ppl on that. Nintendo ended the whole mii verse thing tho, but lets make a separate thread to share mario maker courses


----------



## ShadowOne

Finished Mario + Rabbids

How..is that such a good game lol. 

Trying to finish Rime and Hellblade before Spiderman is out...but I bought hollow knight on discount on the switch so that's on my to do list after Rime, too


----------



## CloudChaser

I decided to go back and get the platinum for Demon's Souls. 



If I suddenly stop posting it's probably because I have killed myself.


----------



## sick + lonely NEET ShutIn

Currently i am playing mainly Online Games:

Overwatch and Quake Champions. I really like Shooters.


----------



## railcar82594

Phantom Doctrine


----------



## Gabriel Layne Staley

Shroud of the Avatar. I feel at home in Novia.


----------



## Korcari

CloudChaser said:


> I decided to go back and get the platinum for Demon's Souls.
> 
> If I suddenly stop posting it's probably because I have killed myself.


That's relatable;

Recently finished Shining Resonance... need the platinum, but the two trophies I'm missing are date related -__-
Played that game on a whim.

I started a new game of ME: Andromeda recently. Don't know why. I will say I don't think it's nearly as bad as people were claiming. Definitely not as good as it's predecessors with characters, but the gameplay/combat is great imo.
I just need DA4 and Cyberpunk 2077 in my life. Curious about wth Starfield (Bethesda) is going to be like.. and the new TES... but those are all far in the future. T_T


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Return To Castle Wolfenstein


----------



## anonymoususer2

Just finished through *Life Is Strange: Before the Storm* including the *Bonus* episode and just like the first one it turned me into a sniveling b!tc#. Can't wait for *2* to come out next month.. :boogie


----------



## birddookie

pink rose said:


> Just finished through *Life Is Strange: Before the Storm* including the *Bonus* episode and just like the first one it turned me into a sniveling b!tc#. Can't wait for *2* to come out next month.. :boogie


lol same here, I always have to play with some cut onions nearby, so I can blame it if I cry.:crying: If you don't know Adventures of Captain Spirit is a tie in free game to the second game coming out next month. What you do in that game will transfer over to Life is Strange 2.


----------



## anonymoususer2

birddookie said:


> lol same here, I always have to play with some cut onions nearby, so I can blame it if I cry.:crying: If you don't know Adventures of Captain Spirit is a tie in free game to the second game coming out next month. What you do in that game will transfer over to Life is Strange 2.


 @birddookie Wow, thanks man. I'll give that a playthrough. Good luck to you on *2* since we have new characters and story to be attached to and *traumatize* us all over again.


----------



## Rick72

naruto storm 4

I've been downloading modded characters. The're op and win battles easily.


----------



## andy1984

playing red alert 2 for the thousandth time


----------



## Suchness

andy1984 said:


> playing red alert 2 for the thousandth time


Wow, what memories. That might be the first pc game I properly played. Love that game, havnt played it since the 90/00s. Maybe I should for old times sake.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

BioShock 2: Remastered


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Hey all, hope you're all good

I've been on Metal Gear Solid V TPP (forgot how good this game is, only a few more missions to go b4 completion), Hellblade Senuas Sacrifice, Dead Rising 4 (it's finally stable and working well and a whole lotta fun, will post some screenshots), Marvel Vs Capcom Infinite, am playing (right now) SSX 3 on emulator (wow the memories), finally bought BF1 (only £10, bargain), also playing some Redout which is very similar to Wipeout, Pinball FX 2&3 (Ms Splosion & AlienS tables) & some Yuku's Island Express which is a cool mix on a platform X pinball game 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/334940/Yokus_Island_Express/

Also completed Frostpunk, (can't wait for their photo mode as that game is beautiful)


----------



## Slacker

Haven't been able to get into any of the normal games I usually do. WoW BFA expansion just fizzled out for me fast. Same ole crap, different zone... So I went VR and bought an Oculus Rift + Touch, lol.
Most games are very one note but having a lot of fun in a few of them. Especially Arizona Sunshine, Beat Sabre, Pavlov, and of all things... Rec Room. Watching and listening to other players emotions through hand and head movements are bizarrely hilarious.


----------



## Nekobasu

I started playing the new DOOM again, also I am playing Rory Mcilroy PGA tour, and Fallout 4

Edit: Can not wait for Red Dead Redemption 2 to release! getting it on both xbone and ps4


----------



## sick + lonely NEET ShutIn

Nekobasu said:


> Can not wait for Red Dead Redemption 2 to release! getting it on both xbone and ps4


why on both?


----------



## Nekobasu

sick + lonely NEET ShutIn said:


> why on both?


I have different people I want to play it with, some only on XB1 and some only on PS4  Also during times that I just want to be alone and play something, I use my PS4 and WII U for gaming alone, whereas my XB1 I always am in a party chat with at least a couple people.


----------



## Overcast

I just got into The Legend of Heroes series. I'm playing Trails of Cold Steel right now and it's totally consumed my life for the past few weeks, it's just too good. I played it for a good hour at the beginning and then got bored with it and stopped playing for a few days, but once I advanced further into the game it just got better and better. 

I also downloaded Yakuza 0 and 6, so I'm going to be playing those soon as well.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Hey all, hope you're all good
> 
> I've been on Metal Gear Solid V TPP (forgot how good this game is, only a few more missions to go b4 completion), Hellblade Senuas Sacrifice, Dead Rising 4 (it's finally stable and working well and a whole lotta fun, will post some screenshots), Marvel Vs Capcom Infinite, am playing (right now) SSX 3 on emulator (wow the memories), finally bought BF1 (only £10, bargain), also playing some Redout which is very similar to Wipeout, Pinball FX 2&3 (Ms Splosion & AlienS tables) & some Yuku's Island Express which is a cool mix on a platform X pinball game
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/334940/Yokus_Island_Express/
> 
> Also completed Frostpunk, (can't wait for their photo mode as that game is beautiful)


I know this post is like 4 days old but i had to point out that you are playing MGSV on the first of Sept. It's been exactly 3 years since it came out. I know, random for me to point out but I thought that was cool haha.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Slime Rancher because I have nothing else to play at the moment.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

The Condition of Keegan said:


> I know this post is like 4 days old but i had to point out that you are playing MGSV on the first of Sept. It's been exactly 3 years since it came out. I know, random for me to point out but I thought that was cool haha.


Haha damn I didn't realise MGSV was 3 years old, it doesn't play like it that's for sure.

Just completed it as it goes, fingers crossed for a Hideo Kajima produced MGS6


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Just completed Marvel Vs Capcom Infinite so am now going through Injustice Gods Among Us 1 & 2.


----------



## Fever Dream

Dragon Quest XI


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Injustice 2 & Killer Instinct


----------



## Paper Samurai

Pyre - a pretty good indie game, that mixes story telling with a spiritual sport contest.


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

I started streaming on Twitch recently for fun and also as exposure therapy for my anxiety, I've finished three games so far within a month.

Vice City Stories, it's such an amazing game even arguably better than the original Vice City in my opinion! I played it on my PC via a PSP emulator and it looked great unlike that horrendous PS2/PS3 port. It's interesting to see how much effort Rockstar had put into this game despite it not being an actual console game.

Spider-Man(2002) for the original xbox, this game hasn't aged very well but I'm glad I finally got around to playing it because I've never played a Spider Man game before so it was nice to give one a try. It had some creative levels but can't say I had much fun playing this game, it was pretty frustrating at times.

Tony Hawk's American Wasteland, I'm a huge fan of the THPS series but I gotta say this game fell flat for me. They added a ton of new game mechanics but they were underused and overall the game is pretty easy which made it very tedious to play through.


----------



## CAMKY89

I've been playing blood omen 2 on PC, haven't played this game since I bought it years ago on the original xbox, and then I never finished it. Also making my way through metal gear solid V.


----------



## Blue Dino

Playing the browser version of Oregon Trail. Haven't played it since I was a little kid. I now realize how easy the game is.


----------



## Edwirdd

virtual cop 2. nostalgia time!


----------



## Solomoon

Spider-Man. I like that even the game has a Stan Lee cameo.


----------



## Xemnas

Switching between Megaman X collection 1 and 2 and Cyberdimension Neptunia 4 Goddesses Online (on PS4... neve3r been much of a PC gamer....)


----------



## Tokztero

Back to CSS


----------



## Kanarko

Just checking out some of the games I bought during Tokyo Game Show sale on Steam.
Yukie: A Japanese Winter Fairy Tale, Magical Girl Festa and Momodora. All awesome games! 

I'm taking a short break from major games, for now. Just a short one, I need to recharge for the next one + want to watch a bit more anime than usual. My short break started after I finished Dragon Quest XI - a brilliant game. 

Fist of the North Star Lost Paradise comes out this Tuesday and that's when my gaming break will end.


----------



## Kanarko

Played a bit more SouCalibur6.
The issue with J-audio was my fault, he-he. For some reason the slider on voice's volume went off when I switched the language, who knows why. Anyways, all audio works perfectly, no problems. Awesome seiyu.

The game is really brilliant. Fighting mechanics are fun even if you don't know much about fighters, it seems to be easy to learn and all characters are great and fun to play. Had a lot of fun with it.
Ivy and Talim are the best. <3

I found it funny that they made such a big fuss about having Geralt as a guest character but nobody plays as him, haha. I myself dislike Geralt's personality, so won't be playing as him but he definitely has an awesome stage and music! Geralt's moves are fun, too; he really fits the series.


----------



## birddookie

I'm in a pickle, Life is Strange 2 came out yesterday, and I tried to play it today, and my GPU can't handle it. I need to upgrade my video card, they are GTX 560 TI's, but I think the game doesn't support SLI because I have two of them and that is 2 gb's of video memory, and the game comes up saying I don't have 2 gb of video memory, so impact to game will be affected, and yes it is affected lol. The GPU market is calming down, but video cards are still about 50 bucks above their MSRP. Which I refuse to pay over for.


Confirmed no SLI support, second GPU 2 usage at 0-5% when the game is loaded GPU 1 is at 100.


----------



## CloudChaser

Just finished getting the platinum for Dragon Quest 11 so I think I am going to see if I can coax some life out of my ps2 and play Haunting Ground for the first time.


----------



## Suchness

birddookie said:


> I'm in a pickle, Life is Strange 2 came out yesterday, and I tried to play it today, and my GPU can't handle it. I need to upgrade my video card, they are GTX 560 TI's, but I think the game doesn't support SLI because I have two of them and that is 2 gb's of video memory, and the game comes up saying I don't have 2 gb of video memory, so impact to game will be affected, and yes it is affected lol. The GPU market is calming down, but video cards are still about 50 bucks above their MSRP. Which I refuse to pay over for.
> 
> Confirmed no SLI support, second GPU 2 usage at 0-5% when the game is loaded GPU 1 is at 100.


560 TI is so old now, time for an upgrade.


----------



## CloudChaser

I'm now balls deep into Haunting Ground, somehow managed to avoid getting tetanus from my ancient ps2 controller so far and I totally forgot about those old ps2 horror game puzzles that make you feel like a ****in' genuis when you figure them out. 



'Oh I see, I have to feed the plant to the hand'


----------



## 0589471

CloudChaser said:


> I'm now balls deep into Haunting Ground, somehow managed to avoid getting tetanus from my ancient ps2 controller so far and I totally forgot about those old ps2 horror game puzzles that make you feel like a ****in' genuis when you figure them out.
> 
> 'Oh I see, I have to feed the plant to the hand'


omg that is one of my all time favourites!! it is could be really hard and I hated that freaking fat guy (obvious I had trouble at very beginning lol). That psychotic maid too lol Hewie was my buddy but the commands sometimes :roll has its disturbing elements but I got into it because of its relation to clock tower. Wasn't disappointed.


----------



## CloudChaser

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> omg that is one of my all time favourites!! it is could be really hard and I hated that freaking fat guy (obvious I had trouble at very beginning lol). That psychotic maid too lol Hewie was my buddy but the commands sometimes :roll has its disturbing elements but I got into it because of its relation to clock tower. Wasn't disappointed.


I'm really enjoying it so far. I was lucky and managed to get a sealed copy for very little money. I have Clocktower 3 and Project Zero (Fatal Frame) on my list but they are all really expensive, unless you want a copy that looks like it's been up someones anus.

I don't know where Hewie is most of the time. I also can't remember his name despite my girl Gladys or whatever saying it every 3 seconds trying to get him to do basically anything. Also, the crafting, what is that? What actually is that? I haven't got a biology degree. Also, when do I get the shotgun?


----------



## 0589471

CloudChaser said:


> I'm really enjoying it so far. I was lucky and managed to get a sealed copy for very little money. I have Clocktower 3 and Project Zero (Fatal Frame) on my list but they are all really expensive, unless you want a copy that looks like it's been up someones anus.
> 
> I don't know where Hewie is most of the time. I also can't remember his name despite my girl Gladys or whatever saying it every 3 seconds trying to get him to do basically anything. Also, the crafting, what is that? What actually is that? I haven't got a biology degree. Also, when do I get the shotgun?


omg So alchemy is a major theme in this game and I know crap about that. Medallions are necessary crafting items need a lot of those. You can make attack items, healing items and items for the dog. You refine powders and things to throw off enemies but it's kind of lame  Its been forever since I played but I remember having issues using that system. There may still exist old guides for it. I vaguely recall searching lol color combinations seem to be imperative...

I remember a boss that uses a rifle and her cowboy outfit has use of a pistol but I don't remember a shotgun =/ Weird items seem to kill bosses like a freaking shard of glass. Hewie could be a pain because he doesn't often listen to commands and once she is in panic mode you lose function of some controls it's god awful.

The lack of weapons is supposed to add to the fear and helplessness of the game but does get rather frustrating lol


----------



## CloudChaser

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> omg So alchemy is a major theme in this game and I know crap about that. Medallions are necessary crafting items need a lot of those. You can make attack items, healing items and items for the dog. You refine powders and things to throw off enemies but it's kind of lame  Its been forever since I played but I remember having issues using that system. There may still exist old guides for it. I vaguely recall searching lol color combinations seem to be imperative...
> 
> I remember a boss that uses a rifle and her cowboy outfit has use of a pistol but I don't remember a shotgun =/ Weird items seem to kill bosses like a freaking shard of glass. Hewie could be a pain because he doesn't often listen to commands and once she is in panic mode you lose function of some controls it's god awful.
> 
> The lack of weapons is supposed to add to the fear and helplessness of the game but does get rather frustrating lol


I really don't get the alchemy. There was a 'tutorial' at the start but it didn't really make any sense and I was like 'loool whers the reel instrucshunz?' but there aren't any. I fed the dog a thing once and he just started attacking me like a nutter.

The problem I have with the doggo is that when I am running from some crazy lady he lags behind and then I lose him for like 40 minutes. It would help a little if there was a little dot on the map for him, but then they would have to make the map not terrible. I love old survival horror games but some of them make some really stupid decisions regarding gameplay, Silent Hill is terrifying and you tramp around smashing things with a pipe like a badass in that. Heather gets a katana ffs. It's all part of the charm I guess.


----------



## scooby

I really REALLY want to buy Forza Horizon 4, but I've withdrawn a ****load of money this week for other reasons so I'm a bit iffy about spending $100 on it right now. I'd also have to get my controller back off my brother, which I'm feeling a bit lazy to go. He's also been trying to convince me to play WoW, where I'd have to fork over like $70 on an expansion. I swear they weren't this pricey in the past.


----------



## Suchness

Still playing NNK2. It can take me ages to finish a game now because I still okay LOL but that’s ok, I’m not in a hurry to get to the next one I just enjoy what I’m playing atm.


----------



## Barakiel

I got discouraged from a Majima boss fight in Yakuza Kiwami and quit playing it for a week, guess it didn’t occur to me to just change it to easy :blank a bit of a shameless thing to do maybe, but I’ve looked into it and lots of people have had trouble with that particular boss fight.


----------



## CloudChaser

Barakiel said:


> guess it didn't occur to me to just change it to easy :blank












However I have never played a Yakuza game.


----------



## birddookie

Suchness said:


> 560 TI is so old now, time for an upgrade.


Have this baby coming in next week.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202278&cm_re=rx_580-_-14-202-278-_-Product

No telling when the next mining boom will happen. Got it for retail price, and three free games.:grin2:



CloudChaser said:


> I'm really enjoying it so far. I was lucky and managed to get a sealed copy for very little money. I have Clocktower 3 and Project Zero (Fatal Frame) on my list but they are all really expensive, unless you want a copy that looks like it's been up someones anus.
> 
> I don't know where Hewie is most of the time. I also can't remember his name despite my girl Gladys or whatever saying it every 3 seconds trying to get him to do basically anything. Also, the crafting, what is that? What actually is that? I haven't got a biology degree. Also, when do I get the shotgun? .


Can always emulate the games on PC.  That's what I do, with ludicrous priced games. It's not like the gaming companies make any money on sales online, and if they aren't available on the PS Store it's fair game imo.



Suchness said:


> Still playing NNK2. It can take me ages to finish a game now because I still okay LOL but that's ok, I'm not in a hurry to get to the next one I just enjoy what I'm playing atm.


Moderation, the Key to all happiness.


----------



## Girlinterrupted333

Dragon quest xiii lol


----------



## CloudChaser

birddookie said:


> Can always emulate the games on PC.  That's what I do, with ludicrous priced games. It's not like the gaming companies make any money on sales online, and if they aren't available on the PS Store it's fair game imo.


I have tried and unfortunately my laptop can't quite manage it. I can get ps2 games to run but only at a max of around 15fps. Nothing I did worked. I can manage anything else up to ps1 but that's it.

Also, I really do like having the disk in a box if I can. Then I can touch it and breathe heavily.


----------



## Overdrive

Scum


----------



## Kanarko

Barakiel said:


> I got discouraged from a Majima boss fight in Yakuza Kiwami and quit playing it for a week, guess it didn't occur to me to just change it to easy :blank a bit of a shameless thing to do maybe, but I've looked into it and lots of people have had trouble with that particular boss fight.


Hmmm, you can change the difficulty. Always stock up medicine. Any fight in the game is easy is you switch the difficulty or have enough "potions".


----------



## Kanarko

I'm playing GTA IV on PS3.

The game has a brilliant story and even the small moments like radio actually mean something. The programs they have on radio- sheesh, comedy gold but also very true.


----------



## CloudChaser

Silent Hill 4: The Room.


I think it gets a bad rap when compared to 2 and 3, it's really not a bad game at all. There are points that frustrate the hell out of me and I don't like the lack of a puzzle difficulty setting but overall I enjoy it. 



3 is still best though Heather4Lyf fight me skrubs.


----------



## Kanarko

I dropped GTA 4. Got annoyed with the fact that all you do in that game is help some creeps who see you as their tool. I also remembered that after i'm done with a creep that just appeared, I'll have to do missions for some drug dealer who speaks horrible and some muscled fella who is quite crazy, uh. Plus the missions got boring and had too much killing.
That's what I dislike about GTA games and lots of Western games - they make nice opening sequences, then they just copy-paste those annoying boring missions and expect you to have fun.


----------



## Fever Dream

Pathfinder Kingmaker & Valkyria Chronicles 4


----------



## Suchness

Kanarko said:


> I dropped GTA 4. Got annoyed with the fact that all you do in that game is help some creeps who see you as their tool. I also remembered that after i'm done with a creep that just appeared, I'll have to do missions for some drug dealer who speaks horrible and some muscled fella who is quite crazy, uh. Plus the missions got boring and had too much killing.
> That's what I dislike about GTA games and lots of Western games - they make nice opening sequences, then they just copy-paste those annoying boring missions and expect you to have fun.


Come on man, don't be like that.


----------



## Icestorm

Just finished Valkyria Chronicles 4. Had a lot of fun with it, a nice return to form for the series. I really liked something that happened just before the end of the game, but I won't spoil it.

It's a shame what happened with this series though, I'll never understand why they decided to change the platform to the PSP after VC1. Because of that, we didn't even get VC3 outside of Japan, and that game was really good. :frown2:


----------



## Konnek82

Currently stuck in a WoW rut. Gotta get back on Steam.


----------



## ShadowOne

100%'ed spiderman

Down to just Hollow Knight for now until Red Dead 2. And Mario Party, but that's just when i'm playing with other people. Might get to one of my games for gold games i havent touched yet in the mean time


----------



## AussiePea

Still bf1 as my go to for some fun in the evenings. Still tossing up whether to buy a console for RD2 or wait for it to come to pc, though cyberpunk will likely be out by then.


----------



## Kanarko

Suchness said:


> Come on man, don't be like that.


What do you mean? )

By the way, I am playing Drakengard 1 on an emulator and Battlefield 1 on PS4. 
Drakengard is as unique as you'd expect from Yoko Taro and BF1 is just a good amount of shooting fun. Not a fan of shooters, but BF 1 is good (for me).


----------



## Kanarko

Icestorm said:


> Just finished Valkyria Chronicles 4. Had a lot of fun with it, a nice return to form for the series. I really liked something that happened just before the end of the game, but I won't spoil it.
> 
> It's a shame what happened with this series though, I'll never understand why they decided to change the platform to the PSP after VC1. Because of that, we didn't even get VC3 outside of Japan, and that game was really good. :frown2:


It's probably because portability really fits the game. I've been playing Valkyria Chronicles on PS4 and I always thought that it would be great to have it on a Vita. The game is slow and portability really fits it.


----------



## Suchness

Kanarko said:


> What do you mean? )
> 
> By the way, I am playing Drakengard 1 on an emulator and Battlefield 1 on PS4.
> Drakengard is as unique as you'd expect from Yoko Taro and BF1 is just a good amount of shooting fun. Not a fan of shooters, but BF 1 is good (for me).


Nothing really, just joking.


----------



## Icestorm

Kanarko said:


> It's probably because portability really fits the game. I've been playing Valkyria Chronicles on PS4 and I always thought that it would be great to have it on a Vita. The game is slow and portability really fits it.


You think so? Hmm. I'd probably agree now, but at that point in time, there were technical limitations that came with it. The maps were scaled way back and were split into multiple areas which you had to switch between through base camps. These areas were tiny and not very rich in detail. You could only have up to 5 allied units (10 total) on one map area at a time. That means much simpler battles since there's not as much strategy possible. Maps were recycled a lot too, I can remember seeing the same map over and over again. And of course, graphics were nowhere near as good.

Plus, it just didn't really make sense as far as sales were concerned either. It was never going to sell as well on a portable console versus the PS3 (at least internationally), hence we didn't get the third instalment and the series fell into obscurity until now.

A weird decision all around really. I can only assume they did so because they weren't targeting their international audience, and the PSP platform gave them a faster development cycle.


----------



## anonymoususer2

The 1st Episode of Life Is Strange 2! 😄


----------



## cmed

Currently having a lot of fun with Destiny 2. It's funny how I tend to really enjoy the games that Youtubers rip to shreds. Either I'm easily amused or they have ridiculous expectations.


----------



## Kanarko

Icestorm said:


> You think so? Hmm. I'd probably agree now, but at that point in time, there were technical limitations that came with it. The maps were scaled way back and were split into multiple areas which you had to switch between through base camps. These areas were tiny and not very rich in detail. You could only have up to 5 allied units (10 total) on one map area at a time. That means much simpler battles since there's not as much strategy possible. Maps were recycled a lot too, I can remember seeing the same map over and over again. And of course, graphics were nowhere near as good.
> 
> Plus, it just didn't really make sense as far as sales were concerned either. It was never going to sell as well on a portable console versus the PS3 (at least internationally), hence we didn't get the third instalment and the series fell into obscurity until now.
> 
> A weird decision all around really. I can only assume they did so because they weren't targeting their international audience, and the PSP platform gave them a faster development cycle.


Japanese don't seem to be too concerned with that, so it's mostly a thing for Japanese. They like smaller things, portability and all that. I do, too.

I wish I wasn't problematic and could bring Switch/Vita outside but you know...


----------



## Suchness

Vanquish, I need something to balance out NNK2. I finished it years ago when it came out, still a fun game.


----------



## Solomoon

Probably about a third of the way through Spiderman if the percentage it shows you is accurate. Hard to find anything bad about the game to say. It's all around good stuff.


----------



## Icestorm

Kanarko said:


> Japanese don't seem to be too concerned with that, so it's mostly a thing for Japanese. They like smaller things, portability and all that. I do, too.
> 
> I wish I wasn't problematic and could bring Switch/Vita outside but you know...


Yeah, that's fair. I've never really been one for portable consoles myself, so my opinion on the matter is a bit biased. But, that's cool if you like them; you might enjoy the games a lot more than I did. :smile2:


----------



## Kanarko

Icestorm said:


> Yeah, that's fair. I've never really been one for portable consoles myself, so my opinion on the matter is a bit biased. But, that's cool if you like them; you might enjoy the games a lot more than I did. :smile2:


I like all things small, heh. 
I remember how much fun I've had when I purchased New 2DS, the smallest one. It felt like a toy + customization options were so awesome + it was a great fit for my hands and I especially liked the fact that you can adjust the screen which gives you privacy.I hope Nintendo won't move away from this type of console with Switch being out.

Currently playing: Deception IV on PS4. A great game with unique gameplay.

Dropped: Battlefield 1. The game felt awesome... for a few days. I quickly realized that literally nobody plays DLC maps which were the reason why I got into BF1 again. The premium pass is free but people can't go to PSN and claim it to get those DLC maps. =/ The only DLC portion that has players is Russian maps.

I was on a few older maps and I did feel bored because I've played so much of them already on PC. &#8230; Not sure if I'll get Battlefield V. Probably will but not day one.


----------



## Kiwifruit

Wound up getting into Dead by Daylight. I wasn't interested when I first saw it but it seems there's more variety now.


----------



## Lonelyfalcon

I just finished playing witcher 3 and I gotta say it's one of the top games I've played. Looking into possibly playing the whole witcher series from 1-3.


----------



## Suchness

Lonelyfalcon said:


> I just finished playing witcher 3 and I gotta say it's one of the top games I've played. Looking into possibly playing the whole witcher series from 1-3.


Witcher 3 is pretty awesome but the first one is very dated now. You might get into it but I tried a few years ago and couldn't.


----------



## Lonelyfalcon

Suchness said:


> Witcher 3 is pretty awesome but the first one is very dated now. You might get into it but I tried a few years ago and couldn't.


Oh yes I could imagine the graphics really look up to date kek. It's worth a try.


----------



## Kanarko

Valkyria Chronicles 1 for Switch finally came out and for a good price - 20$. Purchased it, but not sure that I will play it right now. I will definitely get to it, of course.


----------



## AllGlad

Started Mass Effect Andromeda... getting kinda bored of it


----------



## Suchness

AllGlad said:


> Started Mass Effect Andromeda... getting kinda bored of it


Lol, good luck with the most disappointing game ever made.


----------



## Psychoelle

Persona 5 

It was a Christmas gift from my fiance and didnt get a chance to play it until a few months ago. It didnt take long before it became one of my favorite games of all time ^^


----------



## AllGlad

Suchness said:


> Lol, good luck with the most disappointing game ever made.


Thanks... I'll give it a couple more hours... facial animations are kind weird too me...


----------



## Suchness

AllGlad said:


> Thanks... I'll give it a couple more hours... facial animations are kind weird too me...


That was a meme if you didn't know lol.


----------



## Ekardy

AllGlad said:


> Started Mass Effect Andromeda... getting kinda bored of it


Yea lol I played it for about 2 days on and off, got bored and stopped. :|
Just saw your facial animation post, lol it reminded me of a poorly made animated adult film. But that's just me. :stu


----------



## Kanarko

Can you put your memes under spoilers? Not everyone likes them, you know?

Think about others.


----------



## Suchness

LOL! go to sleep Kanarko.


----------



## CloudChaser

The best Resident Evil game, Code Veronica. 



Your opinion may differ and you are of course entitled to disagree. You're still wrong though.


----------



## Kanarko

CloudChaser said:


> The best Resident Evil game, Code Veronica.
> 
> Your opinion may differ and you are of course entitled to disagree. You're still wrong though.


Oof, that one is difficult. I got it for free via Humble Bundle, tried playing and couldn't get out of jail, heh. It did look interesting, though - would be great to see it remastered or at least with a modern UI + save function, difficulty modes.


----------



## CloudChaser

Kanarko said:


> Oof, that one is difficult. I got it for free via Humble Bundle, tried playing and couldn't get out of jail, heh. It did look interesting, though - would be great to see it remastered or at least with a modern UI + save function, difficulty modes.


Wait do you mean you couldn't get out of the prison area or you couldn't get out of the cell you start in with the wide open door you walk straight through?

It looks pretty great on the ps4, the cutscenes look a lot worse than the in game graphics now though.


----------



## Kanarko

CloudChaser said:


> Wait do you mean you couldn't get out of the prison area or you couldn't get out of the cell you start in with the wide open door you walk straight through?
> 
> It looks pretty great on the ps4, the cutscenes look a lot worse than the in game graphics now though.


Yeah, I couldn't get out of the cell area. I got out of the cell itself but stopped playing immediately because I knew it would be difficult. I'm really terrible at games that aren't modern.


----------



## Neal

cmed said:


> Currently having a lot of fun with Destiny 2. It's funny how I tend to really enjoy the games that Youtubers rip to shreds. Either I'm easily amused or they have ridiculous expectations.


I've been going hard on Destiny 2 since Forsaken came out. I just honestly enjoy the spacefaring, sci-fi atmosphere and how easy it is to get multiplayer going. It's one of those games I'll probably keep coming back to as long as they keep adding to it. But I'm also hoping that Anthem delivers on the hype just in case Destiny dies on me.


----------



## cmed

Neal said:


> I've been going hard on Destiny 2 since Forsaken came out. I just honestly enjoy the spacefaring, sci-fi atmosphere and how easy it is to get multiplayer going. It's one of those games I'll probably keep coming back to as long as they keep adding to it. But I'm also hoping that Anthem delivers on the hype just in case Destiny dies on me.


Yeah I love the space travel aspect of it. I think what's really hooking me though is leveling up and the constant weapon and armor upgrades.


----------



## Kanarko

I'm going to start SoulCalibur VI today since I pre-ordered it. Excited!

Also I'm trying to play Final Fantasy Type O-HD but it's... difficult. The story seems nice but it's aimed more at "gritty" audience who likes blood and gore, so I'm not there. Also gameplay is kind of boring. I'll play a few more hours and decide if I want to continue. It has a nice opening song, though.


----------



## Neal

cmed said:


> Yeah I love the space travel aspect of it. I think what's really hooking me though is leveling up and the constant weapon and armor upgrades.


Oh yeah, especially when you get a loot drop you've been hunting for. I got my first exotic in a long while yesterday. Some grenade launcher called Fighting Lion. Looks pretty cool. What class do you play?


----------



## Kiwifruit

Trying out Maplestory 2. I feel like I played the original but I can't remember. It looks like a lot of things.


----------



## reaffected

Fallout 4: Far Harbor and Overwatch. I'm such a Witcher fan girl, I made my character Ciri (used a mod):















https://steamuserimages-a.akamaihd....023/5EA5E0ADFC8EAA6B982A90F20A10A8848FEE939C/

Kinda excited for Red Dead Redemption when it comes to PC and skeptical (okay highly skeptical) about Fallout 76. I like NPC and stories lines.


----------



## Kanarko

reaffected said:


> Fallout 4: Far Harbor and Overwatch. I'm such a Witcher fan girl, I made my character Ciri (used a mod):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://steamuserimages-a.akamaihd....023/5EA5E0ADFC8EAA6B982A90F20A10A8848FEE939C/
> 
> Kinda excited for Red Dead Redemption when it comes to PC and skeptical (okay highly skeptical) about Fallout 76. I like NPC and stories lines.


I doubt it will be on PC. 
RDR II will have lots and lots of ties with the previous game which is not going to be on PC for sure. 
RDR is a Western and they see the game's main sell-zone as USA which is dominated by consoles, I really doubt that'll happen.


----------



## cmed

Neal said:


> Oh yeah, especially when you get a loot drop you've been hunting for. I got my first exotic in a long while yesterday. Some grenade launcher called Fighting Lion. Looks pretty cool. What class do you play?


Nice, haven't come across anything exotic yet (I don't think anyway.) I've been playing as Sunbreaker.


----------



## Nekobasu

reaffected said:


> Fallout 4: Far Harbor and Overwatch. I'm such a Witcher fan girl, I made my character Ciri (used a mod):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://steamuserimages-a.akamaihd....023/5EA5E0ADFC8EAA6B982A90F20A10A8848FEE939C/
> 
> Kinda excited for Red Dead Redemption when it comes to PC and skeptical (okay highly skeptical) about Fallout 76. I like NPC and stories lines.


Red Dead 2 is gonna be great. I pre-ordered it for my ps4.

Currently playing Startropics on the NES


----------



## Nekobasu

Kanarko said:


> I doubt it will be on PC.
> RDR II will have lots and lots of ties with the previous game which is not going to be on PC for sure.
> RDR is a Western and they see the game's main sell-zone as USA which is dominated by consoles, I really doubt that'll happen.


idk it MIGHT happen, remember it is a Rock star game, and most of the GTA games came out on PC. I mean you might be right, but then again I would not be surprised if eventually there was a PC release.


----------



## CWe

Been trying to play a Bowling 3D game app..... suck so far


----------



## Nekobasu

CWe said:


> Been trying to play a Bowling 3D game app..... suck so far


a mobile game? they all suck. mobile games are trash, they just cash grabs basically.


----------



## Neal

cmed said:


> Nice, haven't come across anything exotic yet (I don't think anyway.) I've been playing as Sunbreaker.


Oh ok cool, I'm a void walker warlock. Do some of that Halloween event going on right now and you might get something good. That's how I got it.


----------



## Kanarko

Nekobasu said:


> idk it MIGHT happen, remember it is a Rock star game, and most of the GTA games came out on PC. I mean you might be right, but then again I would not be surprised if eventually there was a PC release.


GTA is a world-wide phenomena, though. When I lived in my origin country, in a village, kids weren't playing games that much, but GTA was the thing everyone knew about. Of course, only because you could kill civilians and wreak havoc, but the fact stands - even there people knew about this game.

I really doubt it will get a PC release.


----------



## Nekobasu

Kanarko said:


> GTA is a world-wide phenomena, though. When I lived in my origin country, in a village, kids weren't playing games that much, but GTA was the thing everyone knew about. Of course, only because you could kill civilians and wreak havoc, but the fact stands - even there people knew about this game.
> 
> I really doubt it will get a PC release.


holy crap what country were you in? lol I guess GTA really is popular over the whole world :grin2:


----------



## Kanarko

Nekobasu said:


> holy crap what country were you in? lol I guess GTA really is popular over the whole world :grin2:


They even have Android GTA clones. The whole school would gather around a guy with a smartphone that could play it and they'd "wow" and "ohhh" all break long.


----------



## Nekobasu

Kanarko said:


> They even have Android GTA clones. The whole school would gather around a guy with a smartphone that could play it and they'd "wow" and "ohhh" all break long.


must be in Ukraine or something


----------



## Kanarko

Nekobasu said:


> must be in Ukraine or something


How come?


----------



## Nekobasu

Kanarko said:


> How come?


everyone standing around watching gta vids.

so what country are you? I am USA


----------



## Kanarko

Nekobasu said:


> everyone standing around watching gta vids.
> 
> so what country are you? I am USA


How come it's Ukraine that can have everyone watching gta vids?

I don't know... I'm from Earth. What about you?


----------



## Nekobasu

Kanarko said:


> How come it's Ukraine that can have everyone watching gta vids?
> 
> I don't know... I'm from Earth. What about you?


dude chill I was just making a guess. Besides I grew up all over the place. I even lived in Germany for a few years when I wasnt everywhere else


----------



## Kanarko

Nekobasu said:


> dude chill I was just making a guess. Besides I grew up all over the place. I even lived in Germany for a few years when I wasnt everywhere else


I'm no "dude".


----------



## Nekobasu

whatever then, "girl" then? I am not gonna argue with you on here. peace out.


----------



## Neal

Playing the heck out of Xenoblade Chronicles 2 since I’m on the road. I still don’t fully understand this blasted game.


----------



## Nekobasu

Neal said:


> Playing the heck out of Xenoblade Chronicles 2 since I'm on the road. I still don't fully understand this blasted game.


sorry stupid question, of course on the Switch


----------



## reaffected

Nekobasu said:


> idk it MIGHT happen, remember it is a Rock star game, and most of the GTA games came out on PC. I mean you might be right, but then again I would not be surprised if eventually there was a PC release.


Thanks.. ya this. I'm hopeful it will come out to PC later. There have been rumors.

https://www.slashgear.com/red-dead-redemption-2-rumored-pc-version-surfaces-once-again-19550744/

I'm not a console fan ><


----------



## Suchness

Of course it will come out to PC.


----------



## AussiePea

But in 18 months. Hopefully there's still a big enough gap between it and cyberpunk so I don't have to choose.


----------



## Suchness

Imagine how many millions of people will buy the game twice when it comes to PC. It’s a smart business move to give it time.


----------



## AussiePea

Well after working employees 100 hour weeks I guess they're all about $$$$


----------



## Neal

Nekobasu said:


> sorry stupid question, of course on the Switch


Yeah it's really the only time I'm on the Switch these days. It's great when you're away from home though.


----------



## Nekobasu

Neal said:


> Yeah it's really the only time I'm on the Switch these days. It's great when you're away from home though.


I really want a switch. I just sold my wii u the other day, and am putting the money towards a switch. I just wish they could find a way to bring Mario Maker over to it, That was my favorite game on the Wii u.


----------



## CloudChaser

Just got Wolfenstein The New Order today and it's been such a long time since I played an FPS that I am really just enjoying shooting stuff in the face.


----------



## Neal

Nekobasu said:


> I really want a switch. I just sold my wii u the other day, and am putting the money towards a switch. I just wish they could find a way to bring Mario Maker over to it, That was my favorite game on the Wii u.


If you're a fan of Nintendo yeah it's really worth it. Super Mario odyssey is really fun too. There's quite a few games I wish would get ported over because I never got to finish them and I don't have room to keep my WiiU hooked up.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Skyrim: Requiem*

and a bit of

*S.t.a.l.k.e.r: Call of Misery*

Haven't spent a lot of time on either of them, but if I play a game, it's those. I like getting killed I guess.


----------



## Kanarko

Scrub-Zero said:


> *Skyrim: Requiem*
> 
> and a bit of
> 
> *S.t.a.l.k.e.r: Call of Misery*
> 
> Haven't spent a lot of time on either of them, but if I play a game, it's those. I like getting killed I guess.


your avatar reminds me of one of the Russian video game bloggers. Piotr Salnikow 
* *














Though, he's not a very good person.


----------



## Xemnas

Megaman X Legacy collection 2 

plus a little of Kingdom Hearts II, love those data organization battles


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Kanarko said:


> your avatar reminds me of one of the Russian video game bloggers. Piotr Salnikow
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though, he's not a very good person.


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Josh_Homme


----------



## dragonfruit

Sims 3. I'm playing The poor to riches challenge.


----------



## Kanarko

Scrub-Zero said:


> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Josh_Homme






there he is


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Kanarko said:


> there he is


Sorry, darlin. I couldn't see the video.


----------



## Declan

I love this topic I gotta say 🙂 I’m usually on rainbow six siege ranked a lot but I recently got the whicher 3 plus dark souls 3 and now I’m addicted to the punishing world of dark souls haha


----------



## CloudChaser

dragonfruit said:


> Sims 3. I'm playing The poor to riches challenge.


I'm doing that in real life. Except it's the poor to slightly less poor challenge.


----------



## Kanarko

Scrub-Zero said:


> Sorry, darlin. I couldn't see the video.


call your wife or whatever the hell you will have "honey", buddy.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Kanarko said:


> call your wife or whatever the hell you will have "honey", buddy.


I said darlin, not honey, Jeremy.

And I have no wife just yet. But I have a cat with a French name.


----------



## Kanarko

Scrub-Zero said:


> I said darlin, not honey, Jeremy.
> 
> And I have no wife just yet. But I have a cat with a French name.


blocked


----------



## Declan

Scrub-Zero said:


> Kanarko said:
> 
> 
> 
> call your wife or whatever the hell you will have "honey", buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> I said darlin, not honey, Jeremy.
> 
> And I have no wife just yet. But I have a cat with a French name.
Click to expand...

Probably not my place to say anything but you handled that so calmly, maximum respect


----------



## ThermobaricTank

XCOM 2 with the new Tactical Legacy Pack, the remastered UFO Defense soundtrack is awesome, specially the funky interception theme! This time around instead of making the soldiers people I know, I just customize the ones the game generates to my liking and roll with their own biographies and names. My first Templar was a woman called Maria McDonald, whom I proceeded to nickname "Burgermaker" to compete with Advent Burgers making ground meat out of the aliens. Initially I also gave her red and yellow armor, but that was so stupid and distracting that after a few missions I had to recolor it lol. 



I also have a list of games on stand by, like an unfinished playthrough of X-COM Apocalypse and trying to complete the Hoenn Pokedex in a custom Emerald rom. I'm thinking of returning to Civilization 5, I love playing with a mod that gives all uniques to Babylon (seems fitting, being one of the first civilizations and all). The problem with that game is that in the late eras turns take forever to load... Also, Final Fantasy Tactics, I made some edits for fun, like turning the Arithmetician/Calculator job into a Sorceror who can learn All-Ultima, which imo has the best Ultima animation of all Final Fantasy games, it looks like a fecking magic nuke!


----------



## Kanarko

Ah, never mind. You're not worthy of my attention.
blocked.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Bloodborne. I managed to beat it finally! I sorta want to get Dark Souls lll but I don't know...I sorta hope its like Bloodborne. I had a lot of fun with it.


----------



## CloudChaser

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Bloodborne. I managed to beat it finally! I sorta want to get Dark Souls lll but I don't know...I sorta hope its like Bloodborne. I had a lot of fun with it.


Congratulations!

Dark Souls 3 is similar enough to bloodborne, same basic gameplay but it's slower and more about positioning and shielding than dashing around and parrying. I love them both.


----------



## Renata Miller

Just finished TES IV: Oblivion.
Planning to buy Pathfinder, even though reviews are not great.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

CloudChaser said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Dark Souls 3 is similar enough to bloodborne, same basic gameplay but it's slower and more about positioning and shielding than dashing around and parrying. I love them both.


Thank you.  Is it true that everytime you die in Dark Souls 3, you lose a little bit of health?


----------



## CloudChaser

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Thank you.  Is it true that everytime you die in Dark Souls 3, you lose a little bit of health?


That's Dark Souls 2 and it's really not as bad as it sounds like it is. In 3 you can use an item to increase your max health and it goes away when you die.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

CloudChaser said:


> That's Dark Souls 2 and it's really not as bad as it sounds like it is. In 3 you can use an item to increase your max health and it goes away when you die.


Oh so if you die, your health stays the way it wasif you died? So if you focused on upgrading that, it'd still be let's say....1,678/1,678? Correct? Sorry for not understanding haha.


----------



## CloudChaser

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Oh so if you die, your health stays the way it wasif you died? So if you focused on upgrading that, it'd still be let's say....1,678/1,678? Correct? Sorry for not understanding haha.


If your health is 1000 and you use an ember, your health will go up to 1500. When you die it will go back down to 1000. If you die without an ember, it stays at 1000. It never goes lower than it's base amount, essentially you just lose the buff.


----------



## WhoDey85

Darkest Dungeon, getting my butt whipped.:frown2:


----------



## CloudChaser

Ninja Gaiden Sigma. 



It's been a while since I have truly wanted to break something this much.


----------



## Solomoon

Spiderman for PS4 does so many things right. What's crazier, it does almost nothing wrong. Every character is well handled. At first MJ seems iffy but ultimately what they were doing played out well. The writing is excellent and the game feels great to play. I've beaten the main story but there are still some side stuff to do.


----------



## Neal

Solomoon said:


> Spiderman for PS4 does so many things right. What's crazier, it does almost nothing wrong. Every character is well handled. At first MJ seems iffy but ultimately what they were doing played out well. The writing is excellent and the game feels great to play. I've beaten the main story but there are still some side stuff to do.


It's about time we get another good superhero game besides Batman Arkham. I hear Marvel is working on an Avengers title and a second Spider-Man so fingers crossed.


----------



## Solomoon

Neal said:


> It's about time we get another good superhero game besides Batman Arkham. I hear Marvel is working on an Avengers title and a second Spider-Man so fingers crossed.


For whatever reason I never really got into the Arkham series even though I like Batman and his colorful villains. Speaking of villains though, this game nails the big bads. They're a blast to fight against and the story for the two main ones is so good. A second Spider-Man should definitely be in the cards and I think maybe they can build up to an Avengers title with some other heroes getting their own game first.


----------



## Glue

Black Bird on Switch.


----------



## wmu'14

Just finished Skyward Sword

The pros:
+ Groose

+ The combat and controls (anyone who hates the game b/c of this is just bad at it. I thought it was fun, intuitive, and felt involved in the game)

+ The graphics (the game does NOT have bad graphics, just a different style then what most people want. I thought it was beautiful to look at, and it shined in some parts. Don't get me wrong tho, I would've loved the style from the tech demo

+ The environments. We've seen volcanos, deserts, and forests in the Zelda series before. But SS still managed to make them fun exploring

+ lot of new gameplay mechanics that go beyond the controls, like the Run meter


The negatives:
- Small dungeons. The volcano dungeon was literally 3 rooms.

- The linearity. While I don't mind this in the over-world necessarily, it's annoying in the dungeons

- Most of the bosses were forgettable


There's areas where I like it better then Twilight Princess, and areas where I think Twilight Princess is better. Combine the pros of both games and you'd have a definitive 3D Zelda game.

My favorites in the series are Twilight Princess, SS, and Zelda II (criminally underrated). (Have never played BotW)


----------



## Neal

wmu'14 said:


> My favorites in the series are Twilight Princess, SS, and Zelda II (criminally underrated). (Have never played BotW)


You should definitely try BOTW. Im actually new to the series but it's convinced me into buying the older stuff. Not touching Zelda 2 though because I heard it's impossibly hard.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

wmu'14 said:


> Zelda II (criminally underrated)


Adventures of Link is my second favourite Zelda Game after A link to the Past. 
People can say what they want, but this game is one of the best Zelda and will kick your *** if you don't know your ****


----------



## Neal

Scrub-Zero said:


> Adventures of Link is my second favourite Zelda Game after A link to the Past.
> People can say what they want, but this game is one of the best Zelda and will kick your *** if you don't know your ****


How hard is it compared to the others? I'm curious now but I remember my nes traumatizing me as a child with ninja turtles.


----------



## wmu'14

Scrub-Zero said:


> Adventures of Link is my second favourite Zelda Game after A link to the Past.
> People can say what they want, but this game is one of the best Zelda and will kick your *** if you don't know your ****


I was surprised how much I liked it, like, really liked it. I was addicted to it. Definitely Top 3 for me. I'd come home from work, eat dinner, then play it till bedtime till I beat it. Play it all day on the weekend. It's been a long, long time since I've played a game where I was that addicted to it.

(I don't actually hear that much hate for it. Usually I hear 'it's different from other Zelda games; so skip it if you want to play the definitive titles only. And it's hard.') It's GOOD that it tries to break the formula. It's GOOD that it's hard.



Neal said:


> You should definitely try BOTW. Im actually new to the series but it's convinced me into buying the older stuff. Not touching Zelda 2 though because I heard it's impossibly hard.


I don't have a Wii U nor Switch, and I can't say I want to either. (I just got a 3DS last Christmas so loads of games for me to play)

And actually, Zelda 1 is impossibly hard. Had to use a guide thru a lot of it. The extreme open-ness is what makes it hard. You have to use the Items in almost-random screens, having no idea the item will work on that screen. You have no way of knowing burning down a bush with your Candle in this part of the map opens this dungeon, or playing the Flute on this part of the map drains a lake. The game doesn't introduce you to any of those mechanics. Most dungeons are available from the beginning of the game, so if you're at Dungeon 4, for example, but have no idea where Dungeon 3 is, you go into Dungeon 4 severely under leveled and may not even have the item

Zelda 2 is hard, but not impossibly. It's rather an addicting kind of hard, where it's the combat that makes it hard. But I enjoyed this kind of hardness. It got me to want to get better at it, a 'one more life', kind of thing. There's a sense of open-ness, and examples of 'I don't know where to go next', but it's a much more linear game.


----------



## Neal

wmu'14 said:


> I was surprised how much I liked it, like, really liked it. I was addicted to it. Definitely Top 3 for me. I'd come home from work, eat dinner, then play it till bedtime till I beat it. Play it all day on the weekend. It's been a long, long time since I've played a game where I was that addicted to it.
> 
> (I don't actually hear that much hate for it. Usually I hear 'it's different from other Zelda games; so skip it if you want to play the definitive titles only. And it's hard.') It's GOOD that it tries to break the formula. It's GOOD that it's hard.
> 
> I don't have a Wii U nor Switch, and I can't say I want to either. (I just got a 3DS last Christmas so loads of games for me to play)
> 
> And actually, Zelda 1 is impossibly hard. Had to use a guide thru a lot of it. The extreme open-ness is what makes it hard. You have to use the Items in almost-random screens, having no idea the item will work on that screen. You have no way of knowing burning down a bush with your Candle in this part of the map opens this dungeon, or playing the Flute on this part of the map drains a lake. The game doesn't introduce you to any of those mechanics. Most dungeons are available from the beginning of the game, so if you're at Dungeon 4, for example, but have no idea where Dungeon 3 is, you go into Dungeon 4 severely under leveled and may not even have the item
> 
> Zelda 2 is hard, but not impossibly. It's rather an addicting kind of hard, where it's the combat that makes it hard. But I enjoyed this kind of hardness. It got me to want to get better at it, a 'one more life', kind of thing. There's a sense of open-ness, and examples of 'I don't know where to go next', but it's a much more linear game.


Hmm, yeah very good point. I've been playing the first one and been completely lost. There's no rhyme or reason to anything.


----------



## wmu'14

Neal said:


> Hmm, yeah very good point. I've been playing the first one and been completely lost. There's no rhyme or reason to anything.


Yep, I couldn't even find the first Dungeon without a guide! (Apparently the original NES manual included guides to the first couple Dungeons, but now-a-days, who reads the original NES manuals?)

Zelda II tones down that 'no rhyme or reason' loads! I was actually pleasantly surprised it felt closer to Zelda games of present then Zelda I.

(Because I used a guide so much on Zelda I, I am trying to play the original Metroid without a guide. Zelda II is often compared to it, but I find it more similar to Zelda I in regards to 'I have no idea what to do next.) (Only used a guide on one puzzle in Zelda II)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

wmu'14 said:


> I was surprised how much I liked it, like, really liked it. I was addicted to it. Definitely Top 3 for me. I'd come home from work, eat dinner, then play it till bedtime till I beat it. Play it all day on the weekend. It's been a long, long time since I've played a game where I was that addicted to it.
> 
> (I don't actually hear that much hate for it. Usually I hear 'it's different from other Zelda games; so skip it if you want to play the definitive titles only. And it's hard.') It's GOOD that it tries to break the formula. It's GOOD that it's hard.
> 
> I don't have a Wii U nor Switch, and I can't say I want to either. (I just got a 3DS last Christmas so loads of games for me to play)
> 
> And actually, Zelda 1 is impossibly hard. Had to use a guide thru a lot of it. The extreme open-ness is what makes it hard. You have to use the Items in almost-random screens, having no idea the item will work on that screen. You have no way of knowing burning down a bush with your Candle in this part of the map opens this dungeon, or playing the Flute on this part of the map drains a lake. The game doesn't introduce you to any of those mechanics. Most dungeons are available from the beginning of the game, so if you're at Dungeon 4, for example, but have no idea where Dungeon 3 is, you go into Dungeon 4 severely under leveled and may not even have the item
> 
> Zelda 2 is hard, but not impossibly. It's rather an addicting kind of hard, where it's the combat that makes it hard. But I enjoyed this kind of hardness. It got me to want to get better at it, a 'one more life', kind of thing. There's a sense of open-ness, and examples of 'I don't know where to go next', but it's a much more linear game.


Zelda 2 a good game with a sense of exploration. In many ways imo it's the most mature of zelda games. The combat, dungeon and bosses are fun to go through and fight. Figuring out where to go without a guide is the best part. No hand holding, just use your intelligence and figure it out. Though thank God its not as complicated as Simon's Quest was lol.

I used to take turns with my brother and we would finish the game from start to end in one setting, often without dying by the end.

And yes Zelda 1 was hard too. You really had to wrack your brains on where to go, what to do etc. But that's what made them worth playing.



Neal said:


> How hard is it compared to the others? I'm curious now but I remember my nes traumatizing me as a child with ninja turtles.


Its the hardest Zelda game by far, id say even more than Zelda 1. Like the Battletoads or Castlevania 3 of Zelda games(wont mention dark souls like). Some area like death mountain will give you nightmares and getting a bit lost in dungeons/where to go is not uncommon since there's no map. But it's a little gem to play once you get used to it. It has a lot of charm and it's always fun to go in a house with a lady and have her "heal you" we know what's going on in there Nintendo 

And if you want, you can play it in 3d 

Its like playing King's Field lol


----------



## Suchness

Taking a break from NNK2, not sure if I'll return. Got into Origins, didn't like the first couple of hours very much but it picked up from there. I've always like d the idea of the AC games but I never enjoyed playing them but Origins has changed enough, it actually feels good to play. I don't know if I'll finish it tho, I've heard there's a lot of grinding and i get bored of that stuff but the main reason I got it was to play in ancient Egypt.


----------



## CloudChaser

> In the first age, in the first battle, when the shadows first lengthened, one stood. Burned by the embers of Armageddon, his soul blistered by the fires of Hell and tainted beyond ascension, he chose the path of perpetual torment. In his ravenous hatred he found no peace; and with boiling blood he scoured the Umbral Plains seeking vengeance against the dark lords who had wronged him. He wore the crown of the Night Sentinels, and those that tasted the bite of his sword named him... the Doom Slayer.


I love DOOM 2016 so much but I really wish it didn't have such a massive install file plus a 30gb 'update' that's actually just multiplayer. I tell the ps4 to ignore it and it just keeps trying to install it anyway. DOOM Eternal better not have this bull****.


----------



## wmu'14

Scrub-Zero said:


> Zelda 2 a good game with a sense of exploration. In many ways imo it's the most mature of zelda games. The combat, dungeon and bosses are fun to go through and fight. Figuring out where to go without a guide is the best part. No hand holding, just use your intelligence and figure it out. Though thank God its not as complicated as Simon's Quest was lol.
> 
> I used to take turns with my brother and we would finish the game from start to end in one setting, often without dying by the end.
> 
> And yes Zelda 1 was hard too. You really had to wrack your brains on where to go, what to do etc. But that's what made them worth playing.
> 
> Its the hardest Zelda game by far, id say even more than Zelda 1. Like the Battletoads or Castlevania 3 of Zelda games(wont mention dark souls like). Some area like death mountain will give you nightmares and getting a bit lost in dungeons/where to go is not uncommon since there's no map. But it's a little gem to play once you get used to it. It has a lot of charm and it's always fun to go in a house with a lady and have her "heal you" we know what's going on in there Nintendo
> 
> And if you want, you can play it in 3d
> 
> Its like playing King's Field lol


The Dungeons and bosses weren't that bad. I'd draw the map of the Dungeon out as I explored it. Other then the final Dungeon, I recall most of them having only a few dead-ends. It was getting to the Dungeons that was challenging.

Yes, there's no hand-holding, but you can't get to where Dungeon 2 is without exploring all of where Dungeon 1 is, and you can't get to where Dungeon 3 is without exploring all of where Dungeon 2 is, and so on. So exploring is encouraged but not to the point where you have to play for HOURS with accomplishing absolutely nothing, that you're not told what to do next, but there is some linearity that helps.

Zelda 1 racks your brain in the sense I could play for HOURS on end and make ZERO progress, maybe even NEGATIVE progress.

*Has anyone beat Zelda 1 without a guide, even without hearing some gossip on the game?* I heard even that they made it so challenging to encourage talk before friends. "We can make this puzzle so hard because if one person knows how to do it, then eventually everyone will thru talk with friends."


----------



## wmu'14

I forgot to say how much I adored the Level Up system. 

Also, cool 3D video, I think I was watching some of that before. (I personally like games in 3rd person tho)


----------



## CloudChaser

I'm getting the itch.

It comes around every couple of years and it gets harder and harder to ignore as time goes on.


----------



## TheGirlWithRats

I'm switching between Alien: Isolation and The Evil Within.


----------



## cosmicKitten

Enter the Gungeon has been my safe haven for the past month or so


----------



## Rickets

Far Cry 5 and Thief.


----------



## Paper Samurai

CloudChaser said:


> I'm getting the itch.
> 
> It comes around every couple of years and it gets harder and harder to ignore as time goes on.


 Nice, one day I'm going to get round to completing it myself. I've done 3 different play throughs over the years but never reached the end.

VI, VII and VIII ftw btw :grin2:


----------



## CloudChaser

Paper Samurai said:


> Nice, one day I'm going to get round to completing it myself. I've done 3 different play throughs over the years but never reached the end.
> 
> VI, VII and VIII ftw btw :grin2:


I would really struggle to justify VIII as the best of the series but it's definitely my favourite. It really is a pain in the arse to beat the first time through though. At least half of any playthrough ends up being Triple Triad anyway, the real game.

I've never played VI because I'm a fake gamer, or V actually but I've beaten all the rest except XI and XIV.


----------



## Solomoon

Final Fantasy X, currently in the Thunder Plains


----------



## Paper Samurai

CloudChaser said:


> I would really struggle to justify VIII as the best of the series but it's definitely my favourite. It really is a pain in the arse to beat the first time through though. At least half of any playthrough ends up being Triple Triad anyway, the real game.
> 
> I've never played VI because I'm a fake gamer, or V actually but I've beaten all the rest except XI and XIV.


 There's always emulators if you want to check out V or VI... not that I'd recommend it though, since it's technically illegal. But that's what I would have done, about 2 years ago now, when I got the urge to play them. Yep, definitely speaking theoretically heh.


----------



## CloudChaser

Paper Samurai said:


> There's always emulators if you want to check out V or VI... not that I'd recommend it though, since it's technically illegal. But that's what I would have done, about 2 years ago now, when I got the urge to play them. Yep, definitely speaking theoretically heh.


I do plan on playing both sometime in the future on my 'legally purchased' Super Nintendo. I just keep finding other things to do instead. Also if I scroll down my list of 'legally purchased' SNES games for my 'legally purchased' SNES, I will end up playing Mega Man X or something instead.


----------



## Glue

I beat Clock Tower (snes) last week. Normally not the type of game I'd play but my girlfriend wanted to play it so I gave it a shot. It was ok, I guess. 

Black Bird (Switch) and Street Fighter 5 is what I'm playing now


----------



## iminnocentenough

Alan Wake since they re-released it back on Steam.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Glue said:


> I beat Clock Tower (snes) last week. Normally not the type of game I'd play but my girlfriend wanted to play it so I gave it a shot. It was ok, I guess.
> 
> Black Bird (Switch) and Street Fighter 5 is what I'm playing now


Your girlfriend is a keeper if she wanted to play Clock Tower on Snes


----------



## Suchness

iminnocentenough said:


> Alan Wake since they re-released it back on Steam.


That's a great game, I wish they would make a proper sequel. Even the other Alan awake game they made was pretty good.


----------



## ShadowOne

Suchness said:


> That's a great game, I wish they would make a proper sequel. Even the other Alan awake game they made was pretty good.


totally agree. the flashlight mechanic and the weight of the pistol felt really good

Not sure if you meant Quantum Break as their other game, but I was a little disappointed by it. The fighting wasn't bad. But it was borderline gamebreaking for them to basically give you an open space to explore and find collectables/story items, only to have some NPC CONSTANTLY nagging you like "we have to go..this way..this is the way we have to go..over here..c'mon..". Even red dead redemption 2 does that **** and I really dont understand why game developers keep doing that so incessantly

Their next game, Control, looks interesting though


----------



## Suchness

ShadowOne said:


> totally agree. the flashlight mechanic and the weight of the pistol felt really good
> 
> Not sure if you meant Quantum Break as their other game, but I was a little disappointed by it. The fighting wasn't bad. But it was borderline gamebreaking for them to basically give you an open space to explore and find collectables/story items, only to have some NPC CONSTANTLY nagging you like "we have to go..this way..this is the way we have to go..over here..c'mon..". Even red dead redemption 2 does that **** and I really dont understand why game developers keep doing that so incessantly
> 
> Their next game, Control, looks interesting though


Yeah, Quantum Break was disappointing but I meant their other Alan Wake game, American Nightmare or something.


----------



## Gabriel Layne Staley

The game Shroud of the Avatar, which recently went free to play. I love this game. Most Steam reviews are negative, but this MMO is different from all the rest, and it's by the people who made Ultima Online.


----------



## CloudChaser

Now I have that emptiness that comes when you finish a long game and don't know what to do next. 



I'm torn between replaying something for the experience or doing some trophy hunting.


----------



## Solomoon

I beat Sin, after all these years, I finally beat Sin.

FFX really blew me away with the story. One of the things I love about it is how well they handle Tidus and Yuna both being the main character, that it's their journey, and how they tie the other five into it... definitely a contender for the best FF game. It feels fantastical and grounded at the same time, simple and incredibly deep.


----------



## 0589471

Solomoon said:


> I beat Sin, after all these years, I finally beat Sin.
> 
> FFX really blew me away with the story. One of the things I love about it is how well they handle Tidus and Yuna both being the main character, that it's their journey, and how they tie the other five into it... definitely a contender for the best FF game. It feels fantastical and grounded at the same time, simple and incredibly deep.


Did you happen to get all the extra aeons too? The only downside of that I recall was having to fight them at the end lol I agree it was a really great game, a lot of strong elements that makes it replayable


----------



## Solomoon

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Did you happen to get all the extra aeons too? The only downside of that I recall was having to fight them at the end lol I agree it was a really great game, a lot of strong elements that makes it replayable


No, I didn't. Guess that works out though because I didn't have to "kill" as many aeons lol. At first I didn't know what was going on so I chose Bahamut, and then I realized I had to fight him, and thought I'd signed my death warrant because I'd been raising his attributes. :afr Of course, lucky for me, when you get to that point you can't actually lose. I think that the story is so good and unique makes it interesting to come back to because there isn't anything too much like it.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Disciples III: Renaissance


----------



## Rickets

Far Cry 5 and the Fallout 4 DLCs Far Harbor and Nuka World


----------



## Scrub-Zero

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Disciples III: Renaissance


Not many people ever mention these games.

Disciple 2: was amazing. But I still prefer the OG Masters of Magic over all these


----------



## CloudChaser

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Did you happen to get all the extra aeons too? The only downside of that I recall was having to fight them at the end lol I agree it was a really great game, a lot of strong elements that makes it replayable


The dark aeons...










On a related note I decided keep the Final Fantasy train going and play through 13 for the second time. I haven't touched it since I finished it when it first came out and despite all the hate it gets I couldn't remember disliking it that much. There are some things about it that are a bit **** but I could argue that about most games. I'm enjoying playing it, it's not a 10/10 obviously but it's far, far from the terrible game people like to make it out to be. I remember 13-2 being better though so I'm going to start on that one straight after.

As an aside, my xbox 360 makes a noise like rocks in a washing machine so that's concerning.


----------



## armshere

I usto play Neverwinter but they are taking too long in releasing a new class. The lower levels are now inactive which means less content for new players.

Anyways heres a 2min playthrough of me in pvp juggling the opponent team and holding on for dear life lol


----------



## CloudChaser

So I finished Final Fantasy 13 for the second time in my life, the first being 8 or so years ago. 

This game does not deserve anywhere near as much vitriolic hate as it does. It's flawed definitely but no more than most other games are. It doesn't have 'freeroaming' but it doesn't need to for it to be a good game. The battle system is really good, unlike most RPG's you can grind your way up to max and still get your **** pushed in if you don't learn how to use the battle system properly. Even normal fights with normal enemies will crush you if you just try to brute force your way through. 

The characters are okay for the most part, the voices aren't the best but when are they ever? There is plenty of poor and cheesy dialogue in the older FF games but because you're reading it in your head it doesn't seem as bad. People **** on Hope a lot for being a whiny little boy but to be fair, he's 14, just watched his mother die, been branded by a 'god' which essentially amounts to doing an unknown thing and dying or not doing the unknown thing and dying in a worse way and then has to travel with the person he believes is responsible for his mothers death. He has every right to be whiny. 

Also people like to complain that the story makes no sense. I specifically didn't read any of the extra data logs and just paid attention to cutscenes and while there is some worldbuilding that you miss out on, the rest of the story is there if you want to pay attention. The ending is really good too. 

So, 13-2 next, so I can ruin the nice ending.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Im playing Doom 3 with Overthinked DooM^3 (Realistic Mod).

What the mod does is add tactical gameplay to Doom 3 and makes it more like a survival horror game. Slower paced where you don't just run'n gun. You can lean around corners to pick off demons. Monsters do more damage + take less, but so do you. There's Less ammo and you carry less as well so secrets places are more important to find for survival.

It's almost like playing a Resident Evil game now, which is a refreshing concept in a Doom game, and Doom 3 always kind of had that atmosphere anyway. I'm Looking forward to seeing the tougher encounters and how I'll deal with them.

And some of those textures and new effects make this old game still stunning to look at sometimes. And im not even using the best texture mods+effects because my PC can't run them. 

Amazing how this series is still alive and well and still modded today.


----------



## Steve French

I have come across a few articles extolling the benefits of Tetris lately. That it increases concentration, eases anxiety, gives you superpowers, etc. Decided to get into it. Downloaded Tetris and Dr. Mario. I remember when I was a kid, I tried a few different versions, first the classic Gameboy one. It pissed me off then. Later versions, I was quite confused, assuming that I had to not only line up the blocks but their colours, a seemingly impossible task. Pretty embarrassing when I realized. Now that I've figured it out, it's pretty damn fun and engrossing.


----------



## Suchness

Frostpunk, awesome game. I've probably put in over 20 hours in the last few days, don't remember the last time I did that. With these kinds of games, I play them a lot at the start but then quickly get bored. I fill up and then I'm done but sometimes I come back to them.


----------



## knightofdespair

Trying out the new season of Path of Exile


----------



## Scrub-Zero

knightofdespair said:


> Trying out the new season of Path of Exile


I haven't logged in Poe for a long time. Last time was bestiary league and I didn't play much on that league with the annoying pet mechanic of throwing nets. Stupid beast league.

Glad they apparently fixed it for this league and made Einhart catch the beasts for you. I'm tempted to play a bit, but I don't like getting addicted to this game all over again. Its obsessive gameplay, not fun.


----------



## knightofdespair

Scrub-Zero said:


> I haven't logged in Poe for a long time. Last time was bestiary league and I didn't play much on that league with the annoying pet mechanic of throwing nets. Stupid beast league.
> 
> Glad they apparently fixed it for this league and made Einhart catch the beasts for you. I'm tempted to play a bit, but I don't like getting addicted to this game all over again. Its obsessive gameplay, not fun.


Yeah the new league actually kind of sucks, it has 4 different types of encounters and they're not tuned very well so most of the time it means getting insta killed in every zone, but I'm already at level 60. Mostly needed something besides Diablo 3 after their blizzcon mess.


----------



## wmu'14

Played Smash Ultimate with my friend today. 

WAY too many characters, but I like bringing some of the older characters who were cut from some other versions, including Mewtwo, Snake, Ice Climbers, and Squirtle and Ivysaur. I am also VERY happy they included King K Rool, someone who I thought should've been in the series as a playable character since Brawl.

(Add Mewtwo and K Rool into Brawl and I think you have a perfect lineup. (Didn't like the lineup in Wii U version much))


----------



## Neal

wmu'14 said:


> Played Smash Ultimate with my friend today.
> 
> WAY too many characters, but I like bringing some of the older characters who were cut from some other versions, including Mewtwo, Snake, Ice Climbers, and Squirtle and Ivysaur. I am also VERY happy they included King K Rool, someone who I thought should've been in the series as a playable character since Brawl.
> 
> (Add Mewtwo and K Rool into Brawl and I think you have a perfect lineup. (Didn't like the lineup in Wii U version much))


 He must've unlocked most of them. I only have 9 fighters.


----------



## wmu'14

Neal said:


> He must've unlocked most of them. I only have 9 fighters.


I'm pretty sure he does.

I don't understand how people can have all the characters unlocked already. The game just came out. If it was me, I'd set the game on a harder difficulty.


----------



## Suchness

Started a new campaign in Prey. Been meaning to go back and finish it since it bugged out on me. Awesome game, I didn’t expect to feel so strongly about a game since playing games like Mass Effect, Fallout 3 and Skyrim but this game gave it to me when I first played it.


----------



## Neal

wmu'14 said:


> Neal said:
> 
> 
> 
> He must've unlocked most of them. I only have 9 fighters.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure he does.
> 
> I don't understand how people can have all the characters unlocked already. The game just came out. If it was me, I'd set the game on a harder difficulty.
Click to expand...

 This is my first Smash Bros so I can only guess they've just been playing it every day. Because I've not really touched it since opening weekend.


----------



## Omni-slash

I unlocked pretty much all characters in 2 days, and I didn't even play all that much. It was mostly a necessity because I'm a Mewtwo main.


----------



## Slacker

Managed to make my way through RDR2 finally. Not for everyone and the slowness compared to GTAV is apparent but I liked it. 
Tried the online component for about an hour, yep... nope.

Now I'm digging back into my Oculus Rift with all the game sales and even though I'm not into platformers I really am enjoying Moss. Cool little game along with Beat Saber.


----------



## wmu'14

My friend got me Pokemon Sun for Christmas. He wants me to play thru it so we can battle and trade. 

I like Pokemon, but I'm turned off from Sun:
The overly Hawaiian theme is annoying after we already got the tropical Hoenn region, and other tropical Nintendo games in Super Mario Sunshine and The Wind Waker / Phantom Hourglass. I really enjoy the other Pokemon games that are more diverse in setting.

I don't really like the 3D-style graphics. They grew on me in AlphaSapphire but Sun just notches it up. 

The story is tedious. I want to play Pokemon. If I wanted a lengthy story I'd read a book. Don't get me wrong, story can work in video games, but I find the Pokemon heavy-story games a chore. Didn't even bother reading it in AlphaSapphire. 

I like the Alolan forms of classic Pokemon, but am turned off by Z-Moves and Mega Beasts. (I don't like Mega Evolutions either and don't use them) It seems like they didn't even bother to translate most of the Pokemon's names from Japanese. I don't like any of the Starters or their evolutions.

Honestly, I'm not very far, but I just don't want to play it. I'd rather just buy Gen I on the 3DS's virtual console, or White 2 again. 

Either way, I think I"m just going to leave all my Pokemon in AlphaSapphire, leave that as my 'final' game. Maybe transfer a couple uber-powreful Pokeys into Sun to speed-run thru it.


----------



## ForeverInBloom

Anybody playing Black Ops 1, Zombies for PS3?

Hahaha.


----------



## Fever Dream

Total War: Rome II, Empire Divided & Rise of the Republic.


----------



## probably offline

Dark souls 3 ♥


----------



## Suchness

Just finished Prey. Love the aesthetic, music, environmental story telling and pacing. Awesome game, I didn't expect anyone to make a game like this. It was definitely a risk but I loved it.


----------



## AllGlad

Starting playing Shining Force III a couple of weeks ago... I paid a lot for this... :|


----------



## ShadowOne

a little bit of smash, a little bit of red dead 2, and now a little bit of celeste

Celeste's message is really nice about overcoming anxiety and self doubt. I took on a thing at work that's pretty overwhelming and my inner monologue is constantly filled with self doubt, and it helped to think about trying in spite of that


----------



## Blue Dino

Rimworld is pretty addicting at the moment.


----------



## Cronos

wmu'14 said:


> My friend got me Pokemon Sun for Christmas. He wants me to play thru it so we can battle and trade.
> 
> I like Pokemon, but I'm turned off from Sun:
> The overly Hawaiian theme is annoying after we already got the tropical Hoenn region, and other tropical Nintendo games in Super Mario Sunshine and The Wind Waker / Phantom Hourglass. I really enjoy the other Pokemon games that are more diverse in setting.
> 
> I don't really like the 3D-style graphics. They grew on me in AlphaSapphire but Sun just notches it up.
> 
> The story is tedious. I want to play Pokemon. If I wanted a lengthy story I'd read a book. Don't get me wrong, story can work in video games, but I find the Pokemon heavy-story games a chore. Didn't even bother reading it in AlphaSapphire.
> 
> I like the Alolan forms of classic Pokemon, but am turned off by Z-Moves and Mega Beasts. (I don't like Mega Evolutions either and don't use them) It seems like they didn't even bother to translate most of the Pokemon's names from Japanese. I don't like any of the Starters or their evolutions.
> 
> Honestly, I'm not very far, but I just don't want to play it. I'd rather just buy Gen I on the 3DS's virtual console, or White 2 again.
> 
> Either way, I think I"m just going to leave all my Pokemon in AlphaSapphire, leave that as my 'final' game. Maybe transfer a couple uber-powreful Pokeys into Sun to speed-run thru it.


You're definitely not alone. A lot of folk view this gen as pretty meh. They're not masterpieces but I thought they were fairly decent games. Imo they're a definite step up from XY, but I don't really see that as much of an accomplishment lol.

The Alolan set of starters are probably my least favorite. I originally went with Popplio solely based on its type and stat spread.

Incineroar is also my least favorite starter overall in terms of design. Sakurai gave it an HD texture in Smash but it still looks ugly as sin.


----------



## marvely

I'm playing RDR2 at the moment. I bought it when it was released but then didn't have the time to play it or wasn't in the mood to turn on my console.


----------



## Overcast

Trails of Cold Steel 2

I'm liking it more than the first game but there's still a few things I wish they would've changed. Still pretty good, solid 7/10 so far. 

I'm also about to start SOMA. I haven't played a horror game in a while and this looked interesting enough.


----------



## wmu'14

Cronos said:


> You're definitely not alone. A lot of folk view this gen as pretty meh. They're not masterpieces but I thought they were fairly decent games. Imo they're a definite step up from XY, but I don't really see that as much of an accomplishment lol.
> 
> The Alolan set of starters are probably my least favorite. I originally went with Popplio solely based on its type and stat spread.
> 
> Incineroar is also my least favorite starter overall in terms of design. Sakurai gave it an HD texture in Smash but it still looks ugly as sin.


Thoughts on Sun:
----Well I am on the Wishiwashi Trial and I am enjoying the game. 

----I'm not completely sold on the 3D-style graphics as the Routes don't seem.......off......but it works in the the cities/towns and battles.

----The game started and I thought it'd be all kahunas and Aloha and kawabunga and so over-the-top Hawaiin but it seems like it toned it down.

----I'm loving Team Skull  Might be the first Pokey game that I actually like the criminal team sections.

-----I'm probably in the minority, but I like it how they guide you through each city/town. In the older games, I always felt overwhelmed encountering a new city/town because there'd be so many buildings and I'd never have a clue of where to go first so I like how the game kind of guides you through each city/town.

----I overall like the new Pokemon designs. It's just the starters that I didn't like, more their final evolutions. Decudieye and Primarina too human-looking and Incenroar just not that attractive looking (basically a big-box). I have no clue how he got chosen for Smash. I also chose Popplio (because I like seals) and my friend chose the owl and my cousin chose Litten.

----Every gen is hated when it's first released. Hoenn: Too much water. Sinnoh: Too many HMs. Unova: Too linear. I'm sure community approval of Alola will improve as time marches on.

---- I actually never played XY (I went for AlphaSapphire instead), but liked the designs of many of the new Pokeys from that Gen.

----One thing I do like about Mega Evolutions is that it encourages people to use Pokemon they may not otherwise use. I still haven't used a Z move yet tho.


----------



## CloudChaser

@Cronos @wmu'14

Charmander
Totodile
Treecko
Piplup
Tepig
Froakie
Litten

Fight me IRL.


----------



## Suchness

Finished AC Origins. Surprised how much I liked it considering I never like the AC games. Too grindy but loved exploring the world. Got back into Wasteland 2 Directors Cut, I thought a bug got int the way of me progressing but all I had to do was talk to this little guy at his farm.


----------



## Scaptain

Red Dead Redemption II and Marvel's Spider-Man.


----------



## Rickets

Red Dead Redemption 2 and Skyrim.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I tried Sleeping dogs for the first time. I gotta say GTA does a lot of things better, but this game wins hands down for the combat. It almost feels like a Double Dragon game at times with the moves you can pull off.

I won't play much, but I've always wanted to try it and so I did. Def a bit of an underrated game since you barely hear people mention it.

and the main theme is lit as ****.


----------



## Suchness

The Resident Evil 2 demo was pretty scary.


----------



## 0589471

Tales of Vesperia definitive edition. I'm really glad they released this. I'm not an Xbox person so I never played the original.


----------



## Suchness

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Tales of Vesperia definitive edition. I'm really glad they released this. I'm not an Xbox person so I never played the original.


Butters, you been playing something.


----------



## penguinbeak

pillars of eternity deadfire


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Assassins Creed Odyssey & Shadow of the Tomb Raider


----------



## Cronos

wmu'14 said:


> Thoughts on Sun:
> ----Well I am on the Wishiwashi Trial and I am enjoying the game.
> 
> ----I'm not completely sold on the 3D-style graphics as the Routes don't seem.......off......but it works in the the cities/towns and battles.
> 
> ----The game started and I thought it'd be all kahunas and Aloha and kawabunga and so over-the-top Hawaiin but it seems like it toned it down.
> 
> ----I'm loving Team Skull  Might be the first Pokey game that I actually like the criminal team sections.
> 
> -----I'm probably in the minority, but I like it how they guide you through each city/town. In the older games, I always felt overwhelmed encountering a new city/town because there'd be so many buildings and I'd never have a clue of where to go first so I like how the game kind of guides you through each city/town.
> 
> ----I overall like the new Pokemon designs. It's just the starters that I didn't like, more their final evolutions. Decudieye and Primarina too human-looking and Incenroar just not that attractive looking (basically a big-box). I have no clue how he got chosen for Smash. I also chose Popplio (because I like seals) and my friend chose the owl and my cousin chose Litten.
> 
> ----Every gen is hated when it's first released. Hoenn: Too much water. Sinnoh: Too many HMs. Unova: Too linear. I'm sure community approval of Alola will improve as time marches on.
> 
> ---- I actually never played XY (I went for AlphaSapphire instead), but liked the designs of many of the new Pokeys from that Gen.
> 
> ----One thing I do like about Mega Evolutions is that it encourages people to use Pokemon they may not otherwise use. I still haven't used a Z move yet tho.


Incineroar is pretty square-shaped now that you mention it. Delphox always looked triangular/trapezoid-y to me. Maybe in gen 8 we'll get a circular fire starter. :lol

I do think the games are a little too tutorial-heavy (even for a Pokemon game) but I appreciate GameFreak for changing up the usual formula. Totems are great replacement for gym leaders and caught me off guard a couple times. The overall soundtrack exceeded my expectations and the wild battle theme may be one of my favorites.



CloudChaser said:


> @Cronos @wmu'14
> 
> Charmander
> Totodile
> Treecko
> *Piplup*
> Tepig
> Froakie
> Litten
> 
> Fight me IRL.


I cannot fully get behind Team Piplup when Chimchar is right there. Sure, the Piplup line is cute/cool but Infernape is literally a *monkey with its head on fire.* That's top-tier design.


----------



## scooby

I just played through the first chapter of 'Cube Escape: Paradox' which is free on Steam. Enjoyed it a lot, considering buying the next chapter. I don't usually do point and click type games too much, but when I do they usually end up being great games.


----------



## Blossomfluffy

Finished AC origins recently, finished GTA V at last a few months ago 

Currently:
- Shadow of the last tomb raider 
(Because omg all of the tomb raider games ever r the fuggin best)
- AC Odyssey
- Red Dead II
- Still playing Breath of the Wild now and then cos why tf not am I rite

this message has reached you from within the tree


----------



## wmu'14

CloudChaser said:


> @Cronos @wmu'14
> 
> Charmander
> Totodile
> Treecko
> Piplup
> Tepig
> Froakie
> Litten
> 
> Fight me IRL.


Charmander 
Chikorita 
Treecko 
Turtwig
Snivy 
Fennekin
Popplio

Notes:
1.) Bulbasaur a close second for Gen 1
2.) I know, I know, Meganium isn't any good, but it's a dinosaur, and I like dinosaurs
3.) Actually used Mudkip on my first play-thru through Hoenn (damn that electric gym is impossible with Treecko), and Tepig on my first play-thru through Unova
4.) Unova has my favorite starters next to Kanto
5.) I usually do not choose the Water starter, good Water Pokeys being abundant throughout the games.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Last game that I've played was Street Fighter V on December 24, 2018. I still memorize Sakura moves and my playstyle, but my game is still stuck on season 3 since March 2018 due to moving to NY.


----------



## wmu'14

Cronos said:


> I do think the games are a little too tutorial-heavy (even for a Pokemon game) but I appreciate GameFreak for changing up the usual formula. Totems are great replacement for gym leaders and caught me off guard a couple times. The overall soundtrack exceeded my expectations and the wild battle theme may be one of my favorites.


I like the Trials. The Totems are annoying tho........

Soundtrack excellent.


----------



## Rickets

Blossomfluffy said:


> Finished AC origins recently, finished GTA V at last a few months ago
> 
> Currently:
> - Shadow of the last tomb raider
> (Because omg all of the tomb raider games ever r the fuggin best)
> - AC Odyssey
> - Red Dead II
> - Still playing Breath of the Wild now and then cos why tf not am I rite
> 
> this message has reached you from within the tree


4 games at once? Impressive.


----------



## SociopathicApe

Kingdom Hearts 1 and Morrowind. After them, it's Kingdom Hearts 2 and Oblivion, then Kingdom Hearts 3 and Skyrim! All in a row


----------



## quietRiot10

Shadow of the Tomb Raider atm


----------



## scooby

Too much WoW. I don't even raid or PvP anymore, I don't know why I spend so much time on it doing old content.



I want to get Resident Evil 2, and My Time at Portia.


----------



## sick + lonely NEET ShutIn

Still Quake Champions and Overwatch. And a little bit of Tetris Ultimate on the 3DS.


I bought a new Mousepad recently but its not as good as i thought it was, i hit less than with my old Mousepad  Maybe i just need some Time to adjust myself.


----------



## scooby

Ended up buying My Time at Portia. Gonna dick around on that for a bit, hopefully I like it.


----------



## Solomoon

Kingdom Hearts 3


----------



## Keyblade

tekken 7


----------



## andy1984

installing UnderRail. hope its good.


----------



## Suchness

Really been into Tropico 5 in the last few days.


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

Just got Sea Of Thieves, anyone here have it as well?


----------



## Michael1983

Skyrim. Disintegrating my foes with high voltage lightning bolts. So satisfying.


----------



## donistired

Bloodborne on ng+7, while I'm wishing a sequel was in the works


----------



## Overcast

Tales of Vesperia: Definitive Edition.

I didn't get to play it back in the day so I was pretty excited when it got announced. Gotta say it's pretty good, I'm already in what I think is the final part of the game. The combat system definitely took me some time to get used to, since the last few Tales games I've played have had a more flexible fighting system(side steps and all that). Great game overall though, especially the cast.


----------



## CloudChaser

Resident Evil 2 Remake. Trying to get an S rank in hardcore despite being utterly and unfailingly **** at it.


----------



## Fever Dream

Rimworld


----------



## CloudChaser

Got the platinum for Resident Evil 2 and now I'm going to go back and finish the last part of the N-Sane Trilogy.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Resident Evil 2 (remake) & Apex Legends


----------



## Suchness

Finished Shadow of The Tomb Raider just in time for Metro.


----------



## mt moyt

addicted to last shelter: survival on my phone.


----------



## AllGlad

PLaying a lot of Apex lately... can't seem to get bored of this game yet...


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

Metro Exodus and The last remnant remastered, once I finish the last remnant i will start resonance of Fate(my limit is 2 games at a time)

Not only do I get a new metro to play but all my favorite obscure jrpgs are getting remastered in recent months, good times!


----------



## Fever Dream

Rimworld, still. I'm glad a gave this game a second chance.


----------



## Suchness

Metro Exodus is so good, next level.


----------



## 0589471

Resident Evil 2 remake here I come


----------



## Suchness

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Resident Evil 2 remake here I come


Be careful, I played the demo and it was scary.


----------



## 0589471

Suchness said:


> Be careful, I played the demo and it was scary.


I know that's why I love it >:] ♡


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dark Souls with the Daughters of Ash mod. 

This mod is so well done and incredible for a technically hard to mod game. It has many new bosses and literally "oh ****" moments. A whole different game in the same universe if that makes sense. Not far into it, as im keeping my playtime to a minimum.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Street Racing Syndicate... lol.


----------



## AllGlad

some people asked me to try WOW vanilla.


I have never really played an mmo before... ill give this try...


----------



## ShadowOne

Red dead 2 mainly

But I got a game pass free trial, so trying to get my fill of Below and Crackdown 3. Both games I wouldn't buy, but I'm enjoying them for free


----------



## Suchness

Finished Metro Exodus, great game. I liked the pacing of Last Light more, I think I played thru that one two or three times but this is still great, next level and worth playing. Waiting on DMC next but for now I'll try the Skyrim mod Enderal: Forgotten Stories Prey: Typhon Hunter.


----------



## PCGamer

Rage, Soldier of Fortune, Dark Messiah


----------



## 8888

I've been playing Stardew Valley and Toontown Rewritten.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

Just finished metro Exodus yesterday, i really enjoyed it. So now I'm playing The last remnant remastered.

I would love to play some of the multiplayer games that came out in the last month or two but unfortunately I have no one to play PS4 with me. >.>


----------



## Cronos

Been playing Warframe. I've been following the crap-storm surrounding Anthem and I've seen so many comments hyping up Warframe.

Tbh it's not anything too special. The potential variety of weapons and frames are awesome. However, waiting 12 hours to craft one weapon after grinding out the materials is too much to ask of me. Also, I'm not too crazy about the enemies. The Grineer and Corpus are pretty generic. The Flood Infestation are kinda neat, though. The game's free so it gets cool points for that.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Over the last few days I've been playing FarCry New Dawn ,AC Oddysesy & Cities Skylines


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing Absolver right now. 

Cool game if you like fighting, learning martial arts and creating your set of moves to defeat opponents after opponents and bosses. Reminds me a bit of the old game Karateka lol, when you progress further fighting people one on one, or multiple opponents vs 1,,,and at least there's no ****ing eagles. The game is tough and unfair at times, but its has a very unique feel and looks gorgeous with the same kind of graphic as Ashen.


----------



## ForBrighterDays

I just finished The Last of Us and I haven't a clue what to play next. I can't wait for Days Gone to come out.


----------



## BAH

Connect 4


----------



## Suchness

Devil May Cry 5 and Fallout 4. Second play through of Fallout, almost 200 hours in.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Playing a bit of Warframe here and there.

This game has changed a lot since the last time ive played it. Its kind of fun to play for a while. Microtransaction sucks but there's almost nothing you can't get while playing the game with some grinding(okay, more than some) which is understandable. I mean the game is free.

I wonder why people play Destiny or Anthem when there's a game like Warframe around and it's constantly updated and worked on for years now.


----------



## Glue

Bomberman 64


----------



## 0589471

Glue said:


> Bomberman 64


Omg ♡ I loved that game. Used to play with my brother all the time. Did you ever collect all the shard thingies to get the extended part of the game? I still can't remember if I did or not. Just the battle with the friend or foe guy.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Into the Beach.

Chess meets XCOM. If you like strategy games, this will be right up your alley.


----------



## SwtSurrender

Ping-pong.


----------



## donistired

BleedingHearts said:


> Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice
> 
> I like the difficulty but not gonna lie, I've had plenty of moments where I wanted to throw the controller at the screen


I want to pick it up so bad. Just don't have the money. Huge fan of Souls and BB, and Sekiro's combat seems like a major improvement on the previous games by From Soft


----------



## Kennysoul

Dragon quest 11


----------



## SpartanSaber

I've just finished playing The Walking Dead Final Season, brilliant game.


----------



## BAH

Connect 4


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I've been getting my arse handed to me on Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice. Cracking game (a bit like a Tenchu successor) and it's made me want to go back and try the Dark Souls games as I just didn't "get" them and they annoyed me! 
Now I understand what mechanics these games employ (minus the posture part), I think I'll enjoy them much more and will stick with them instead of just giving up.


Also been playing Resident Evil 2 Remake which is very good (I hear they may remake no.3 next but may outsource it to another company), and I've also had a look at Devil May Cry 5 which is grinningly stylish so I'll have to grab that at some point.


----------



## wmu'14

wmu'14 said:


> My friend got me Pokemon Sun for Christmas. He wants me to play thru it so we can battle and trade.
> 
> I like Pokemon, but I'm turned off from Sun:
> The overly Hawaiian theme is annoying after we already got the tropical Hoenn region, and other tropical Nintendo games in Super Mario Sunshine and The Wind Waker / Phantom Hourglass. I really enjoy the other Pokemon games that are more diverse in setting.
> 
> I don't really like the 3D-style graphics. They grew on me in AlphaSapphire but Sun just notches it up.
> 
> The story is tedious. I want to play Pokemon. If I wanted a lengthy story I'd read a book. Don't get me wrong, story can work in video games, but I find the Pokemon heavy-story games a chore. Didn't even bother reading it in AlphaSapphire.
> 
> I like the Alolan forms of classic Pokemon, but am turned off by Z-Moves and Mega Beasts. (I don't like Mega Evolutions either and don't use them) It seems like they didn't even bother to translate most of the Pokemon's names from Japanese. I don't like any of the Starters or their evolutions.
> 
> Honestly, I'm not very far, but I just don't want to play it. I'd rather just buy Gen I on the 3DS's virtual console, or White 2 again.
> 
> Either way, I think I"m just going to leave all my Pokemon in AlphaSapphire, leave that as my 'final' game. Maybe transfer a couple uber-powreful Pokeys into Sun to speed-run thru it.





> Thoughts on Sun:
> ----Well I am on the Wishiwashi Trial and I am enjoying the game.
> 
> ----I'm not completely sold on the 3D-style graphics as the Routes don't seem.......off......but it works in the the cities/towns and battles.
> 
> ----The game started and I thought it'd be all kahunas and Aloha and kawabunga and so over-the-top Hawaiin but it seems like it toned it down.
> 
> ----I'm loving Team Skull  Might be the first Pokey game that I actually like the criminal team sections.
> 
> -----I'm probably in the minority, but I like it how they guide you through each city/town. In the older games, I always felt overwhelmed encountering a new city/town because there'd be so many buildings and I'd never have a clue of where to go first so I like how the game kind of guides you through each city/town.
> 
> ----I overall like the new Pokemon designs. It's just the starters that I didn't like, more their final evolutions. Decudieye and Primarina too human-looking and Incenroar just not that attractive looking (basically a big-box). I have no clue how he got chosen for Smash. I also chose Popplio (because I like seals) and my friend chose the owl and my cousin chose Litten.
> 
> ----Every gen is hated when it's first released. Hoenn: Too much water. Sinnoh: Too many HMs. Unova: Too linear. I'm sure community approval of Alola will improve as time marches on.
> 
> ---- I actually never played XY (I went for AlphaSapphire instead), but liked the designs of many of the new Pokeys from that Gen.
> 
> ----One thing I do like about Mega Evolutions is that it encourages people to use Pokemon they may not otherwise use. I still haven't used a Z move yet tho.


Well I finished the Story mode of Sun. As expected, the story was a slog. Guzma and Team Skull were good tho. (The grunts passed out drunk in Po Town was surreal BTW). I guess in general the characters were good (Hau, Lillie, Guzma, the Fire/Water/Grass/Ghost challenge leaders); just it feels like you're mashing A to get thru the textboxs because they're not really saying anything and you'd rather be training.

I liked the new Pokemon a lot and there's a lot I want to go catch now! (I generally like new Pokemon designs tho!)

In terms of difficulty, the Elite 4 was the easiest I've fought, though Kukui had a unique strategy. (Lycanroc sets up Spikes, Braviary Whirlwinds your team in and out while also knocking off some Brave Birds, then his starter Z-moves). More of that please! The Wishiwashi Totem was tough, and the Lurantis Totem possibly ranks up there with the toughest gym leaders in the other games. The others, not too bad.

I can't stand Z moves. Overpowered and take away from Mega Evolutions. Have never used one once.

I thought I was going to get annoyed by the tropical/water/Hawaii theme because we already got that in the Hoenn games, Super Mario Sunshine, and to a lesser extent The Wind Waker and Phantom Hourglass. I am happy to say that aside from the intro island, it wasn't that big of a deal. For being a region of islands, water plays a small role in the game, and the whole Hawaiian/kawabunga thing was toned down after the intro island as well.

The '3D style' graphics are annoying, but I think this is the first game that really captures 'the world of Pokemon.' The Pokemon are as part of the world as they are the game.

Anyways, I look forward to post-game. Am already training a Rockruff for Lycanroc. (I LOVE the werwolf form)

My team was:
Primarina
Passimmian
Butterfree
Tauros
Mudsdale
Arcanine


----------



## Michael1983

I'm still playing Skyrim but it's getting boring now. I've reached a high level and the character I'm playing as can't really be maxed out anymore.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Michael1983 said:


> I'm still playing Skyrim but it's getting boring now. I've reached a high level and the character I'm playing as can't really be maxed out anymore.


Do you play with any mods or just vanilla oldrim/special edition?

I always play Skyrim with Requiem+many mods. I will never be able to play Skyrim vanilla again.


----------



## Anesidora

The Last of Us
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Michael1983

Scrub-Zero said:


> Michael1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still playing Skyrim but it's getting boring now. I've reached a high level and the character I'm playing as can't really be maxed out anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you play with any mods or just vanilla oldrim/special edition?
> 
> I always play Skyrim with Requiem+many mods. I will never be able to play Skyrim vanilla again.
Click to expand...

I'm playing on the PS4 which has a few mods included. One involves being on an island and having to defeat a character called Miraak. Another is a vampire hunter quest line.

Not sure what to play next. Do you have any recommendations? Are there any recent PS4 games worth checking out?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Michael1983 said:


> I'm playing on the PS4 which has a few mods included. One involves being on an island and having to defeat a character called Miraak. Another is a vampire hunter quest line.
> 
> Not sure what to play next. Do you have any recommendations? Are there any recent PS4 games worth checking out?


I don't know a lot about newer consoles.


----------



## Michael1983

Scrub-Zero said:


> I don't know a lot about newer consoles.


You suggested Bloodborne didn't you? I've got that game and it is hard, i wasn't expecting it to be so difficult. It took me a while to get to grips with it.

Have you played the Dark Souls series of games?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Michael1983 said:


> You suggested Bloodborne didn't you? I've got that game and it is hard, i wasn't expecting it to be so difficult. It took me a while to get to grips with it.
> 
> Have you played the Dark Souls series of games?


Yes, Bloodborne seems very different from Dark Souls, with having no shield to block and guns. I haven't played that one yet since I don't buy consoles.

But I've played Dark Souls 1,2,3 plenty of times and Dark Souls 1 is one of my favorite game of all time. I still play it on and off with some mods like the Daughters of Ash or a randomizer.

To me, they're a throwback to old hard games like Castlevania and Battletoads and I like that kind of challenge.


----------



## Michael1983

Cool, I'll check them out.

I had Battletoads as a kid and I loved and hated that game. I could never make it past that damn hover bike stage. I think I made it once but never again.


----------



## Yer Blues

The Witcher 3 with all addons/dlc. I thought Skyrim was big.


----------



## Repix

Yer Blues said:


> The Witcher 3 with all addons/dlc. I thought Skyrim was big.


Oh you were mistaken sir.. hard!


----------



## Repix

Old school runescape, and I'm sooo close to 99 mining! pheew.


----------



## Suchness

Tropico 6, can't stop playing once I start.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Not currently playing games at the moment but the last one I did okay was Bloodborne, I love it and I beat it three times for all ending and I'm so close to platinum but I accidentally missed a boss which sucks cause now I have to go all the way through the game just to get to her in those Chalice Dungeons.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

Recently I've been playing conan exiles and outward on my ps4, the first one reminds me of what ark could have been if they figured out optimization for the game, I grew up on Conan so I really enjoy the game quite a bit.
The second one is a creative but VERY independent take on the survival RPG genre, it reminds me a bit of elex.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

LightUpTheAzureSky said:


> The second one is a creative but VERY independent take on the survival RPG genre, it reminds me a bit of elex.


Did you like Elex?

I liked it a lot, but im a fan of piranha byte games so im a bit biased. The world building was great and very unique, especially at night with the glowing plants etc. The only bad thing was the melee combat, but that's a given since it's been bad since Gothic lol. But it's not that horrible once you have bought some skills.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

Scrub-Zero said:


> Did you like Elex?
> 
> I liked it a lot, but im a fan of piranha byte games so im a bit biased. The world building was great and very unique, especially at night with the glowing plants etc. The only bad thing was the melee combat, but that's a given since it's been bad since Gothic lol. But it's not that horrible once you have bought some skills.


I Liked elex, I especially loved the world of elex so the exploration for me was on another level from other piranha byte games, which was quite surprising since I'm a huge fan of Gothic and the exploration of the world and lore in the gothic series was one of its strong points for me.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Just finished Resident Evil 2 (remake). Really good game, if you havn't played it, it is defo worth a try.
Next on the list is probably DMC5


----------



## ShadowOne

Sekiro

I love it, but it's just so damn exhausting


----------



## Noca

SC 2


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Dead Rising 4. Fun game and quite often is hilarious! and I didn't realise that they used the RE7 engine, damn it's nice (especially now that they sorted the performance issues out). Also, damn that lighting is sexy!!


----------



## scooby

Unheard. I like it. A game about the thing I do best; listening in on people. Not really, I actually barely listen to people at all, no interest in random convo.


----------



## duganrm

Just finished gta5 story mode. can't bring myself to go online with it. Also been playing Elder Scrolls Online recently but only quests I can complete by myself.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Been playing: Cities Skylines, FarCry 5 DLC (the vietnam one was pretty cool, not finished the xombie or mars 1 yet), also finished off Dead Rising 4 and am going through it's DLC (Frank Rising), and also tried World War X (26th letter not working on keyboard OR onscreen keyboard). It's cool and for now its the closest thing to Left 4 Dead and Days Gone as I have no PS 4


----------



## cmed

Got Mortal Kombat 11 today specifically because it has Baraka as a playable character. He was my favorite player in MK2 as a kid. It's awesome to see that Shao Kahn is in the game again too, although I haven't found him yet. Just played the classic towers so far.


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

I didn't plan on playing Red Dead Redemption 2 because it looked slow paced compared to the first game and I wasn't really a fan of a lot of the features Rockstar Games tacked on to give it elements of an RPG, but my brother gifted me a copy so I've been giving it a try lately. The single player can be tedious but the setting is immersive enough that I actually kinda enjoy taking my time when playing. However multiplayer on the other hand gives me a bad first impression, I played it once and might not even bother with it anymore and just stick with single player. It lacks the charm and simplicity of older Rockstar Games multiplayer modes.



duganrm said:


> Just finished gta5 story mode. can't bring myself to go online with it. Also been playing Elder Scrolls Online recently but only quests I can complete by myself.


It's not worth it nowadays, especially if you're a new player. You'd have a lot of catching up to do for little reward other than showing off in-game purchases.


----------



## scooby

I bought Risk of Rain 2 like a week ago, but I can't play it right now since I won't be home for a while. I was having fun with it though the day I did get to play it.


----------



## Suchness

Still playing Tropico 6, feel like I'll need a break soon.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Mass Effect: Andromeda.

I'm kind of heartbroken over it because I'm such a fan of Mass Effect and Andromeda sucks so bad. Rant below.


* *




"Oh right, I'm on a mission with my father. I bet he will die a tragic death saving my life" 
*Father dies a tragic death saving my life*
"Oh right, I have a twin brother in a coma. I bet he will come out of the coma and then will get kidnapped by the kett"
*Brother comes out of the coma*
(...and he'll get kidnapped, just you wait. I'm near the end)

Everything's kind of the same to the old ME games, just bad. Video sequence when you travel between planet clusters can trigger seizures. Writing is terrible, whether it's plot or conversation. Romance options are poor (apart from Reyes Vidal). Crew members are so annoying, all of them. Liam makes me want to punch him, and I feel bad about it. Endless repetitive fetch quests a la Dragonage: Inquisition. Bugs, bugs everywhere. Oh I could go on for a while.

Good things are combat, and combat in that pirate ship where gravity kept changing. And sound, I liked the sound.


----------



## Suchness

rabidfoxes said:


> Mass Effect: Andromeda.
> 
> I'm kind of heartbroken over it because I'm such a fan of Mass Effect and Andromeda sucks so bad. Rant below.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh right, I'm on a mission with my father. I bet he will die a tragic death saving my life"
> *Father dies a tragic death saving my life*
> "Oh right, I have a twin brother in a coma. I bet he will come out of the coma and then will get kidnapped by the kett"
> *Brother comes out of the coma*
> (...and he'll get kidnapped, just you wait. I'm near the end)
> 
> Everything's kind of the same to the old ME games, just bad. Video sequence when you travel between planet clusters can trigger seizures. Writing is terrible, whether it's plot or conversation. Romance options are poor (apart from Reyes Vidal). Crew members are so annoying, all of them. Liam makes me want to punch him, and I feel bad about it. Endless repetitive fetch quests a la Dragonage: Inquisition. Bugs, bugs everywhere. Oh I could go on for a while.
> 
> Good things are combat, and combat in that pirate ship where gravity kept changing. And sound, I liked the sound.


I'm a big Mass Effect fan too, played the games a few times. To me Andromeda is the biggest disappointment in gaming.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Suchness said:


> I'm a big Mass Effect fan too, played the games a few times. To me Andromeda is the biggest disappointment in gaming.


Agreed! I paid for it when it first came out, and couldn't play it because my laptop's graphics card, processor - everything - was too lo spec. So now, two years later, I acquire a gaming laptop worthy of ME, and oh the disappointment.


----------



## Suchness

rabidfoxes said:


> Agreed! I paid for it when it first came out, and couldn't play it because my laptop's graphics card, processor - everything - was too lo spec. So now, two years later, I acquire a gaming laptop worthy of ME, and oh the disappointment.


I feel your pain. I managed to finish it by sticking to the main story.


----------



## Glue

Picross S3. Frustrated I can't play the new "color picross" mode. *cries in colorblind*

Also been playing Street Fighter 5.


----------



## clary321

i am really into the new devil may cry 5 



i have played all of them right back when they where on the ps2 right up until now


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Just Cause 4 has had my attention these last few days. I've read that it had mixed reviews but as a silly little (well not little but...) physics playground it can actually be quite fun and it is rather well detailed. I only wish that you could unlock the different mods for his grapple hook a lot faster as it seems a bit grindy but gotta take the rough with the smooth. 


I've also been on FarCry 5 DLC (the Zombie one (different computer so I've got my "Z" key back); please ignore this if you have no idea what I'm going on about #probably everyone as I'm not that interesting!)). 



Cities Skylines was going well and my city was coming on nicely until I started a new city and annoying that city was saved and named as AutoSave and so when I started my new city, once it autosaved it overwrote my other city...... and I was like "nooooo"!!!!, hopefully lesson learnt.


Also been plodding through Assassins Creed Odyssey and also, today, have been on Close to the Sun. This game has massive vibes of Bioshock through and through and hints of an atmosphere and story telling of Prey mixed with the film Event Horizon. It's a bit slow paced, but it is interesting.
Edit: Close to the Sun got too slow paced and samey for me so I just watched it on youtube! Shame, couldve been so much better.



Also, sorry for the long post, am watching a playthrough of Days Gone on Youtube


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Been playing Metro Exodus (only just started it) and also I've started going through Far Cry 5 again on the new game + mode. For this run through I turn off most of the Hud so it's pretty damn immersive and surprising and it's nice the way the game still flows without it being spoon fed to you


----------



## Rickets

Been playing Assasin's Creed Odyssey still. Feels like the biggest map ever.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I've been on Just Cause 4, bit of Fifa, bit of Metro Exodus but probably mainly been going through my New Game + on Farcry 5... with the Hud pretty much disabled it is pretty damn cool and immersive.


----------



## Shawn81

Frostpunk.

May just do a nostalgia run next and play some NES and SNES stuff like old Zelda's, Dragon Warriors, Metroids, Secret of Mana, etc.


----------



## donistired

Swtor. I hate this game. I don't know why I still play occasionally.


----------



## Glue

Disaster: Day of Crisis


----------



## Kmarie92

Metro Exodus


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Pillars of Eternity 2


I'm a Wizard called Dellski Trottski who stands pondering life whilst dressed a bit like Gandalph but younger, still kinda hunched though


----------



## Suchness

Finished Rage 2 now I'm onto The Evil Within 2, really liking this one. Not a big fan of horror games but I like the setting and gameplay.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Amid Evil. 

This game is a dream to play, and brutal too. Modern day Heretic. 

Good games like this come out and people still pre-order the **** triple A games. Blows my mind.


----------



## Steve French

I can finally get PCSX2 working well since I upgraded my pc, and I have a long backlog of ps2 games to get to. For some reason though, I gravitated back around to FFXII. I've bought it twice (ps2 and ps3) but never got more than 10 or so hours in. Something about it irked me. I'm enjoying it greatly this time around though. Never quite realized what a great game it is. The last good FF. As derivative as the story and characters are I appreciate what they tried to do, with making things a bit more mature and complicated, and the presentation is impeccable. I'll admit it too, I like the battle system with the quasi real-time elements and the gambit system and the finally non random battles. Of course, I got the Japanese version with the job system, which adds in this really handy feature: you press l1 and the game speeds up a great deal. Makes all the awful back tracking and grinding a breeze.

Of course, I've never got past that 10 hour or so mark, when you are in that desert fighting that fire guy. Might drop off after that. Thankfully I've forgotten most everything I've read about it past that point so it's all fresh.


----------



## Steve French

Scrub-Zero said:


> Amid Evil.
> 
> This game is a dream to play, and brutal too. Modern day Heretic.
> 
> Good games like this come out and people still pre-order the **** triple A games. Blows my mind.


I had never heard of this one before reading this post, but it looks pretty damn good. Going on my list. Only $7 with my Russian location scam. I never got into Heretic or Hexen but sometimes a bit of modern window dressings is what you need.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Steve French said:


> I had never heard of this one before reading this post, but it looks pretty damn good. Going on my list. Only $7 with my Russian location scam. I never got into Heretic or Hexen but sometimes a bit of modern window dressings is what you need.


The same devs made another great game called Dusk. It's very much like Quake 1 and just as good. There has been a few damn goof FPS games recently in the retro genre(Ion Maiden)

And yes Amid Evil looks great. I can't even run it maxed out on my of my potato PC. I'm forced to use medium graphics and then it runs fast, and with this game you'll need all the fps you can get because if you pump the difficulty a bit, it gets pretty hard.


----------



## Noca

Watchdogs 2


----------



## iminnocentenough

Yakuza 0! I'm having a good time with the game, but the gameplay is getting stale and a most of the sidequests follow the same formula essentially. Talk to guy, go to place, fight dude(s). Or...talk to someone and choose the right responses. Although, the story is great, the humor is top notch, and the mini-games make the world seem actually alive and fluid. I probably wont purchase the other two, but I'm glad to just experience the game so many people have been raving about.


----------



## wmu'14

Went to a Dave & Buster's arcade and played several rounds each of:
PacMan
Mario Kart 
Star Wars
Jurassic Park
Space Invaders
Some other racing game


----------



## Glue

Zelda: Twilight Princess


----------



## iminnocentenough

Just got done beating Little Nightmares and VVVVVV. I honestly wouldn't recommend either, they're extremely short with no replay value whatsoever.


----------



## SpartanSaber

The Sims 4, Euro Truck Simulator 2 and Verdun are my current games that I'm playing at the moment.


----------



## CWe

Gonna mess around with Spore Creature Creator...... classic fun game


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I've just finished Pillars of Eternity 2 (I used a money cheat as the game is soo long that I know I would never have finished it otherwise). Cracking game, took me a while to figure out how to play but once I did it was really enjoyable. Lovely art, beautiful music, highly recommeneded for those into RPGs n DND and for those that enjoy a decent well made game.


----------



## Squirrelevant

Factory Town. It may become one of my favourite games of all time.


----------



## Nekomata

Pokémon Pearl


----------



## iminnocentenough

Trials of Azra and Streets of Rogue.


----------



## Shawn81

Path of Exile.


----------



## wmu'14

Nekomata said:


> Pokémon Pearl


  How is it?


----------



## wmu'14

I want to replay Super Mario Galaxy but work ruins everything.



Glue said:


> Zelda: Twilight Princess


 I haven't played BotW, but TP is probably my favorite.


----------



## Suchness

Second playthrough of Fallout 4, I have 219 hours on it, my most for a single player game.


----------



## Glue

Playing Muramasa The Demon Blade but not digging it. Might drop it and play something else.



wmu'14 said:


> I haven't played BotW, but TP is probably my favorite.


It was my first time playing it and really enjoyed it. Awesome dungeons. Better than BotW, imo


----------



## wmu'14

Glue said:


> It was my first time playing it and really enjoyed it. Awesome dungeons. Better than BotW, imo


The dungeons and bosses. Gosh, all the bosses are memorable and fun to fight. Makes the whole game.


----------



## Memories of Silence

The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX and The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D.


----------



## ShadowOne

probably too many right now lol

The Division 2 (got it cheap, and playing through it with a friend)
Tomb Raider Shadow of the Tomb (need to take advantage of my cheap game pass)
Yoku's Island - fun small pinball metroidvania game
Marvel Ultimate Alliance 3 - just started
Borderlands 2 - trying very hard to get into it for pc gaming/chilling/listening to music while playing. but i just dont like the game that much. the checkpoint system is garbage

definitely too many


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Crysis 2 on hardest difficulty.


Also tried a few new games:

Bloodstained: Curse of the Moon
Immortal *******
Death's Gambit
Cryptark


----------



## Shawn81

Still mostly Path of Exile. My restlessness won't let my brain learn anything new.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

NPC Shawn said:


> Still mostly Path of Exile. My restlessness won't let my brain learn anything new.


I was addicted to Poe for a long time. 5 or 6 years since beta, I played 5-10 hours a day. I haven't logged back in for almost a year. Great game but the addictive gameplay, grinding, different builds and hope for that unique item that will make you rich made me obsess too much.

Last game that got me addicted that badly was Diablo 2. For the same reasons. Loot based Arpgs are great but they are like crack.


----------



## SplendidBob

Are there any lovely looking exploration type games preferably in wholesome nature spots that came out in the last few years, without crazy spec requirements? Sounds like a bizarre request, but feel like playing something like that.. haven't done any gaming for a long time though.


----------



## Shawn81

Scrub-Zero said:


> I was addicted to Poe for a long time. 5 or 6 years since beta, I played 5-10 hours a day. I haven't logged back in for almost a year. Great game but the addictive gameplay, grinding, different builds and hope for that unique item that will make you rich made me obsess too much.
> 
> Last game that got me addicted that badly was Diablo 2. For the same reasons. Loot based Arpgs are great but they are like crack.


I started playing at the beginning of beta too. This is my first time back since Act 4 was new so there's a lot to see. And a lot to die to. I only play HC so most of my time is spent re-leveling.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

SplendidBob said:


> Are there any lovely looking exploration type games preferably in wholesome nature spots that came out in the last few years, without crazy spec requirements? Sounds like a bizarre request, but feel like playing something like that.. haven't done any gaming for a long time though.


I'm not too familiar with that genre of game but Firewatch is the one i thought about when i saw your post. Doesn't look too crazy in the system requirement and you play as a park ranger and have to solve a mystery.

There's also Kona and The Long Dark. Both are set in winter in the Canadian Wilderness. But The Long Dark is a survival game where you gather resources and try to survive the cold and fend of wild animals like wolves.

Firewatch: https://store.steampowered.com/app/383870/Firewatch/

Kona: https://store.steampowered.com/app/365160/Kona/

The Long Dark: https://store.steampowered.com/app/305620/The_Long_Dark/


----------



## SplendidBob

@Scrub-Zero awesome, thanks  will check them out


----------



## Scrub-Zero

@*SplendidBob*

No problem, man. I hope you enjoy some of those games. The Long Dark was surprisingly good and one of the few pre-alpha gimmick games to make it out of early access and still being updated.


----------



## Repix

Working on some sort of damage system for my own game.. whatever it might become this time.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Oxygen Not Included. Love the game but there are a lot of things I still need to learn. Love the art style & humour & depth (even though that's what stumping me at present!)

I've also been playing Call of Juarez GunSlinger. Cool mexican/western *slightly cell-shaded* shooter from the guys who eventually went on to make Dying Light. Reminds me of Borderlands (probably due to the art direction). As it's an older game I can just about manage high resolutions&fps&detail which is cool. The game makes me smile which is always a good sign and the way the story is woven with the gameplay is refreshing and really well done.



Have also been on and nearly completed Rage 2. The game is both really cool but also really empty and so I'm saving the final mission until the DLC drops as it really does feel unfinished, like they only put 40% max of planned life etc into the game (and I'm being generous with that percentage). Seriously the developers are really taking the piss with this release. It's the equivelant of releasing a BigMac meal with just the outer buns and 1 burger (no sauce or salad etc), a sip of cola (no ice), and a couple of fries...... *****ing tossers, can't believe they can pull crap like this still. The biggest entertainment market in the world and yet they can release unfinished games??? 



Also been on Resi Evil 6 which is a departure from the series but doing wrestling & martial arts moves on the undead is quite amusing.


----------



## Darktower776

I'm playing Days Gone right now. I see why some people disliked the game but for me it is pretty fun. There is a distinct lack of polish evident in some areas, especially compared to other Sony first party games, but fighting the freakers (zombies) and evil human factions while riding your motorcycle around and scrounging for supplies is pretty satisfying.


----------



## Fever Dream

Roombo First Blood


----------



## SpartanSaber

South Park The Fractured But Whole, The Elder Scrolls V:Skyrim, Euro Truck Simulator 2.


----------



## KangalLover

Gris
pretty good game


----------



## W00DBINE

The Witcher 3
Apex Legends
No Man's Sky


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Playing mostly good old FPS, or new FPS with a classic feel...

Quake 1.5 (kicking my ***)
Amid Evil (kicking my ***)
Brutal Doom - Project Brutality 
Project Warlock


----------



## green9206

Been going through my backlog recently.
Finished RE2make 
Then Metro Exodus
Then Battlefield One campaign
Then Hitman 2
Then Shadow of tomb raider
Then JC3
Then Deus Ex Mankind Divided 
And currently playing DMCV


----------



## Noca

FF Tactics, WOTL on Android


----------



## 0589471

Fire emblem three houses. I did the fourth route first lol so I'm finally doing the last house and I'll have done all routes.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

When I get my Nintendo switch lite Zacian and Zamazenta Edition, the first game that I will play is Legend of Zelda Link's Awakening. I've played the game boy color version of the game back in 2000's.

Right now I'm playing Dead or alive paradise on my Android smartphone from the PPSSPP emulator.

I might get Dead or Alive Xtreme 3: Scarlet for Nintendo switch.


----------



## RockmanJL9981

dragon quest heroes 2


----------



## Bearyfluffy

Splatoon 2.


----------



## JustJordan

Friday the 13th
Skyrim
Oblivion


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Ancestors: The Humankind Odyssey 

+
WorldWarZ (playing as the medic)


----------



## Stormlight

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Ancestors: The Humankind Odyssey


Are you enjoying it?


----------



## Shy extrovert

Bearyfluffy said:


> Splatoon 2.


I just finished the story mode not too long ago! Haven't played the online mode yet


----------



## Shy extrovert

Megaman 11


----------



## Steve French

I've circled back to Kingdom Come: Deliverance again. Damn, I love that game, despite all of its flaws. So engrossing. Feel like I'm actually back in the middle ages, if they spoke modern day English. Not hard for me to get all caught up in picking mushrooms or something and spend several hours at it. Rare a game can hold my attention these days.

Also been playing a bit of Doom, now that I realized that another update to Brutal Doom came out.


----------



## 973639

World of Warcraft classic
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Stormlight said:


> Are you enjoying it?


Yes it's alright, it's different from the norm. Have you played it then?


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Played through Blair Witch and am about to try Man of Medan and also Horace


----------



## Replicante

Replaying Super Metroid. I Played in my childhood, but never got that far. Nostalgic feeling.


----------



## zonebox

Morrowind, a classic 










I just killed Dagoth Gares and was cursed with the Corpus disease, that *******! I played around with the bells for a little while, although my music was not as good as this guys






Now I'm hanging out in the caverns and exploring, before I go fetch my next quest.


----------



## Neal

I’ve been obsessed with No Man’s Sky and Elite Dangerous lately.


----------



## 973639

going to trying Black Desert Online.


----------



## Replicante

Metal Gear Solid 3. Never played any Metal Gear before. Still learning.


----------



## dinky808

MGSV is really amazing, the best form for a MGS game, imo. Having said that, MGS3 is one of the best single player experiences ive ever had, story wise. Should be fun either way!


----------



## Replicante

dinky808 said:


> MGSV is really amazing, the best form for a MGS game, imo. Having said that, MGS3 is one of the best single player experiences ive ever had, story wise. Should be fun either way!


Cool!  Yeah, It's a great experience. Right now, I'm in a factory, disguised as a scientist, searching for Sokolov to rescue.


----------



## dinky808

Replicante said:


> Cool!  Yeah, It's a great experience. Right now, I'm in a factory, disguised as a scientist, searching for Sokolov to rescue.


Yeah its great! glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## ShadowOne

Not sure what to get into next. I tried Dead Cells and loved the gameplay..but i dont have time/patience for these roguelike games that could be endless if you die at a later boss and have to start over. I get if you git good, its like 6 hours for a run..but im not confident i'd get to that point

I downloaded Vampyre to take advantage of my cheap game pass, so maybe that one


----------



## dinky808

Ah Hey! Dead Cells is amazing! The gameplay is so fluid. Yeah you are right about the progress thing though, its probably not a game to play if youre looking for a sense of completion or progression. I've had Hyperlight Drifter on my list for a while, that looks great. Also Cross Code, Deus Ex HR, etc. You know the big names


----------



## KangalLover

just played modern warfare
looks and plays like battlefield 3
the "groundwar" thing is a huge mess, and other modes are just the same as what MW 1 was in 2007 lol
hugely disappointed

before that played from halo 1 to 5, all of them good games


----------



## Scrub-Zero

ShadowOne said:


> Not sure what to get into next. I tried Dead Cells and loved the gameplay..but i dont have time/patience for these roguelike games that could be endless if you die at a later boss and have to start over. I get if you git good, its like 6 hours for a run..but im not confident i'd get to that point
> 
> I downloaded Vampyre to take advantage of my cheap game pass, so maybe that one


Give Blasphemous a shot. It's very good, and hard, but not a roguelike. More like old Castlevania/Metroidvania games. Challenging but very beatable. And it's hard to argue against those nice gory and dark graphics. This game looks very good and really shows how amazing 2d graphics can look.

Combat could use more skills, strategies and spells though. Sadly its a bit basic on that front.


----------



## ShadowOne

Scrub-Zero said:


> Give Blasphemous a shot. It's very good, and hard, but not a roguelike. More like old Castlevania/Metroidvania games. Challenging but very beatable. And it's hard to argue against those nice gory and dark graphics. This game looks very good and really shows how amazing 2d graphics can look.
> 
> Combat could use more skills, strategies and spells though. Sadly its a bit basic on that front.


that does look interesting. at first it looked too grainy for it's own good, going for a retro look. But it grew on me quickly. Love the horror tone

I'll see if i can check it out/at least put it on my steam wishlist if there's a sale.


----------



## BAH

Life


----------



## ShadowOne

Anon said:


> Life


overrated


----------



## White Shirt Guy

Dune 2000 (gruntmods edition)


----------



## 8888

Hexus on Steam


----------



## Scrub-Zero

zonebox said:


> Morrowind, a classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just killed Dagoth Gares and was cursed with the Corpus disease, that *******! I played around with the bells for a little while, although my music was not as good as this guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm hanging out in the caverns and exploring, before I go fetch my next quest.


best Elderscrolls game imo 
Although now with Daggerfall in Unity engine almost finished, it might lose it's title.

Played Morrowind a while ago with MGSO and Morrowind Rebirth. It made the game look so nice. I still can't believe with OpenMW you can have a working multiplayer game with friends. How awesome is that?


----------



## zonebox

Scrub-Zero said:


> best Elderscrolls game imo
> Although now with Daggerfall in Unity engine almost finished, it might lose it's title.
> 
> Played Morrowind a while ago with MGSO and Morrowind Rebirth. It made the game look so nice. I still can't believe with OpenMW you can have a working multiplayer game with friends. How awesome is that?


I never did play Daggerfall very far, I've tried it out, but only briefly. Although I have seen some videos of the engine they are creating for it. It looks pretty cool, and I'll probably give it a shot again at some point in the future. I would have to agree that so far, Morrowind has been my favorite - although I did really enjoy Skyrim too. I purchased Oblivion a few weeks ago, but haven't done very much with it yet, I look forward to giving it a bit more attention in the future. I beat it once, a while ago, but I used cheats which cheapened the whole experience. Right now, I've been focused on emulation and goofing around with java again.. Also I'm pretty hyped over a project to create a Commodore 64 like system to life, it's called Commander x16

Here is a video of it


----------



## Scrub-Zero

zonebox said:


> I never did play Daggerfall very far, I've tried it out, but only briefly. Although I have seen some videos of the engine they are creating for it. It looks pretty cool, and I'll probably give it a shot again at some point in the future. I would have to agree that so far, Morrowind has been my favorite - although I did really enjoy Skyrim too. I purchased Oblivion a few weeks ago, but haven't done very much with it yet, I look forward to giving it a bit more attention in the future. I beat it once, a while ago, but I used cheats which cheapened the whole experience. Right now, I've been focused on emulation and goofing around with java again.. Also I'm pretty hyped over a project to create a Commodore 64 like system to life, it's called Commander x16
> 
> Here is a video of it


It will gain in popularity probably with the unity mod. And more mods being made to go with it. Daggerfall can look pretty damn good too for such an old game.






And i forgot to say that you can even play Morrowind on Android using openMW app lol.

Your project looks cool. I wish i had explored that part of emulation/computers, the material part i mean. Ive played a lot with emulation but never built a emulation machine etc. Maybe when i have a stable job, ill pick that up as a hobby. Id love to have a good arcade cabinet and old computers with games running in my apartment to play when i feel like it.


----------



## zonebox

Scrub-Zero said:


> It will gain in popularity probably with the unity mod. And more mods being made to go with it. Daggerfall can look pretty damn good too for such an old game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i forgot to say that you can even play Morrowind on Android using openMW app lol.
> 
> Your project looks cool. I wish i had explored that part of emulation/computers, the material part i mean. Ive played a lot with emulation but never built a emulation machine etc. Maybe when i have a stable job, ill pick that up as a hobby. Id love to have a good arcade cabinet and old computers with games running in my apartment to play when i feel like it.


That video has me salivating a bit, I have not watched it through completely, but skipped around a little bit to get a general idea, and it looks so amazing! I'm gonna watch it all the way through later on, to get a better feel for all of the progress they have made. It really is impressive how a bunch of devoted fans can come together and breathe new life into old games. I've often desired to take a part in such projects, just because stuff like this interests me, but my knowledge in C++ is really low, the most I have ever done with it was modify a little bit without really knowing what it was I was doing.

I've been thinking of purchasing a raspberry pi 4, because they are relatively inexpensive. I think it was $59 for a 4 gig ram version, which fits my birthday budget, it would make for a great emulation system. I would like to have a standalone system for some of the emulation. For right now, all of my emulation is done on my laptop, I have all sorts of stuff on this laptop I can goof around with, apple 2 e, c64, amiga, win 3.11, and win 98. Not to mention, video game consoles, it is a lot of fun to set them all up.


----------



## ShadowOne

resident evil 7. Didnt like it at first, but i really do now. I still hate the stealth sections because it's just "learn the AI's movements and avoid them with no visibility". but jesus, when it's not that. the whole like "what's down this OH **** A MONSTER" and scrambling away is thrilling. In my panic i dodged 3 enemies thinking they went away after i got far enough away, only to weave my way into a corner surrounded by all 3 of them. i died...


ultimate alliance 3 for more jolly vibes


----------



## Glue

Blue Stinger


----------



## ShadowOne

Finished re7. Amazing game, especially considering how different it is from the others and how terrible re6 was

On to Control I think


----------



## Cronos

Borderlands 3. Despite all the controversy surrounding it, it's a pretty fun game. The gameplay is fine. The story was a yikes.

My main complaint is the sound mixing is dreadful. There are some fantastic tracks in the game but they get drowned out by all the guns. I had to go into the settings and make the sound effects *80%* quieter in order to enjoy the music.


----------



## White Shirt Guy

The Cycle


----------



## Yer Blues

The Outer Worlds


----------



## ecko03

Team Fortress 2!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I was playing a little Diablo 2. Got a mod that makes all drops way more common so i dont have to farm for hours and hours(days). Saves me time and im having fun so far. Just ran a skeleton necro through nightmare and will tackle hell soon.

So happy with that mod and it makes me save so much time and willpower to farm and farm and it enables me to test out items i never found in the original game when i used to play it regularly back in the day.


----------



## t0r3ss

I'm still playing TORAM ONLINE on Apknite after a few months of jumping on when I get in bed. There's something about how fluid the controls are. Also, the graphics and music make me feel like I'm playing an original Playstation MMO.


----------



## Replicante

Black


----------



## MCHB

Replaying Shadowrun Hong Kong


...coincidentally after my hard drive conked out I replaced it with an SSD and have been running lubuntu ever since, :3


----------



## ShadowOne

still playing through Control, but I bought Luigi's Mansion 3. Pretty great last month or so for games

That'll tide me over till a couple Black Friday buys

Edit: unexpectedly beat control just now. Story was a bit shorter than I expected but I still have side missions to do


----------



## Glue

Street Fighter 5. Started Luigi's Mansion 3 two weeks ago but haven't had a chance to play it much. It's fun from what I played so far.


----------



## iminnocentenough

Ni No Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch which I just finished. The game is fine....but the grind to get everything is pretty atrocious.

I'm deciding on which of these games to start next: *Ultimate Doom, The Evil Within, Ittle Dew, Darq, or Zombie Night Terror.*


----------



## 8888

Terraria


----------



## Shawn81

The Lord of the Rings: Adventure Card Game.

I suck at it.


----------



## ozyx

Rimworld and Skyrim for millionth time.


----------



## wmu'14

Replaying HeartGold, just beat Whitney & am about to challenge the Ghost gym.

Of course had trouble w/ Whitney. The biggest issue every time I've played thru the game, my party up to her has (randomly) been all male Pokemon, which are useless against her.

Also, her Clefairy using Metronome is what gives me problems, not her infamous Miltank. Her Clefairy always gets status-inducing moves or moves that shouldn't be seen for several more gyms. 

Finally decided to catch a female Pinsir & wrecked her w/ that. Croconaw Leerd Clefairy a couple times then Bit it, and Pinsir Revenged her Miltank in 2 hits.

Apparently Pinsir isn't as good as Heracross, but I'm still going to try to use it.


----------



## wmu'14

Wrapped up Metroid for the NES on 3DS virtual console a few weeks ago.

Only used a guide to learn to bomb the floor to get to the High Jump. (Sooooo stupid they don't make that more obvious - you'd have no idea otherwise the floors are bomb-able.)

I had a lot of fun w/ this game. I drew a map as I played so I knew where I was and marked where I couldn't get to yet.

I never found the Varia Suit, and had to 'cheat' w/ the 3DS's 'save anywhere' feature, but overall, not as impossible as it's made out to be. Hard, yes; challenging, yes; but oh so sweet when you find a power-up. Games made these days don't have that same sense of accomplishment.



8888 said:


> Terraria


yay! me too!


----------



## WhaleAndWasp

destiny 2. a lot. of. destiny. 2. 

that, and valve index VR stuff, like gorn and space engine. 

since getting a monster of a PC, i can't imagine playing a console again, unless the next horizon zero dawn game remains console-only. 

and no, i am not "PC master race." i just feel in more control with a mouse and keyboard (or my VR headset)


----------



## ShadowOne

Resident Evil 2. was a little overwhelmed at the beginning, but i got in the groove (always happens with horror games and me)

I was too young to play the original, but I loved watching my brother play it. It's basically a scavenger hunt in a small, but dense area. with zombies. and im into it


----------



## Draco99

Ni no kuni wrath of the White witch. I Just started it but so far so good. I will have to get me the second one when I'm done


----------



## 8888

wmu'14 said:


> yay! me too!


Cool!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I was playing The Guardian Legend on Nes. I doubt many will remember this game, but i had a lot of fun replaying that. Not everyday you get to play as a woman who transforms into a spaceship and fight huge bosses in a legend of zelda/shmup hybrid. Soundtrack is killer too.


----------



## Rickets

Metro: Last Light
Skyrim
Super Mario 3 hack roms on Nesbox


----------



## Glue

Turok Remastered, Cuphead, Street Fighter 5, and Chulip. Though, I haven't touched most of these in weeks. Usually too tired from work to play anything. So many games I want to play but no energy


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dark Souls 3 on Geforce now.

Pretty cool that it runs almost flawlessly there when i can barely play it on my own computer. Been trying Path of Exile too on GeFN and it runs at 60 frames per second. On my computer, 20-30 at the most it used to run back when I played. I'm stuck at one hour per session because of the free account, but then i can just relog in right away and play another hour etc.

I can see services like that being popular once they fix the connection issues/requirements. Hell of a lot better than Stadia since you can play your games from steam/Epic that you own.



wmu'14 said:


> Wrapped up Metroid for the NES on 3DS virtual console a few weeks ago.
> 
> Only used a guide to learn to bomb the floor to get to the High Jump. (Sooooo stupid they don't make that more obvious - you'd have no idea otherwise the floors are bomb-able.)
> 
> I had a lot of fun w/ this game. I drew a map as I played so I knew where I was and marked where I couldn't get to yet.
> 
> I never found the Varia Suit, and had to 'cheat' w/ the 3DS's 'save anywhere' feature, but overall, not as impossible as it's made out to be. Hard, yes; challenging, yes; but oh so sweet when you find a power-up. Games made these days don't have that same sense of accomplishment.


That was always my favorite things about these old game. Finding everything without a guide and drawing your own maps on paper. I wish i had kept maps i drew for Zelda II, Simon's Quest and Metroid, Morrowind. Everything is so guided nowadays with all those pointers and compass. Kills the sense of exploration and getting lost and genuinely asking yourself "where the **** am I?"


----------



## Fever Dream

Total War: Medieval (AI likes to [email protected]!% around the map) II


----------



## Musicfan

Tourist Trophy on PS2.


----------



## Noca

Age of Empires II Definitive Edition. The game requires way too many resources for 4K than it should(it requires 16GB of RAM). The unit AI is the dumbest of any RTS I've ever played, but its still entertaining cause I love RTS games.


----------



## donistired

Noca said:


> Age of Empires II Definitive Edition. The game requires way too many resources for 4K than it should(it requires 16GB of RAM). The unit AI is the dumbest of any RTS I've ever played, but its still entertaining cause I love RTS games.


I got the definitive edition recently. Played aoe2 a lot in my childhood, and I love that they still treat this game from 1999 with such care.


----------



## donistired

I've been playing Dark Souls 2: Scholar of the First Sin. I played the original ds2 back in the day and finished the base game, but I only ever bought and played one of the dlc. I didn't love ds2 compared to ds1, but Souls games were still a pretty new/enjoyable experience for me so I got a lot of play time out of it. Now that I'm playing through again, I'm trying to get through the dlc so I can have played the entirety of Dark Souls. But I find the mechanics of ds2 frustrating and just end up wanting to play any other from soft game. Ds2 feels like an experimental phase in the series to me, and they had some cool features but there's just bunch they didn't do well. Really want to finish it for lore/completionist reasons but I'm genuinely not liking the game enough to get through it. Still need to play Demon Souls one day too. Maybe I'd like it more than this.


----------



## Antiquated Mech

Tried playing Rage 2 but even though I went in with low expectations and thought I could just enjoy it as a dumb shooter it just hasn't grabbed me at all. So back to trying to find something else to play!

Technically I am playing Gears of War 4 as well but it's going slowly as I'm playing it with my wife and we're only playing it on weekends.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Don said:


> I've been playing Dark Souls 2: Scholar of the First Sin. I played the original ds2 back in the day and finished the base game, but I only ever bought and played one of the dlc. I didn't love ds2 compared to ds1, but Souls games were still a pretty new/enjoyable experience for me so I got a lot of play time out of it. Now that I'm playing through again, I'm trying to get through the dlc so I can have played the entirety of Dark Souls. But I find the mechanics of ds2 frustrating and just end up wanting to play any other from soft game. Ds2 feels like an experimental phase in the series to me, and they had some cool features but there's just bunch they didn't do well. Really want to finish it for lore/completionist reasons but I'm genuinely not liking the game enough to get through it. Still need to play Demon Souls one day too. Maybe I'd like it more than this.


DS2 is good though. I guess the Scholar of the first sin release made it as dark souls as it could as opposed to remaking the whole game from scratch. If you look at videos of the ds2 EA showcase, it looked way better than what we got. It's kind of sad how it got downgraded so much.

And ds2 is a good game, just not a great Dark Souls. It's kind of all over the place and some of the bosses are a hit or miss.

If you didnt know, you can play Demon Souls on PC with a an Emulator. If you have a good enough PC to run it. But it does work 100%

I hope it gets a remaster though. Id like to play Demon Souls as well. And Bloodborn.


----------



## AV1988

Currently playing Fortnite. Got sick of it for a while, now back into it for the new season. My only thing about that game is that I can't play squads or duos cause it's a bunch of little kids. I only play squads or duos if it's with one of my friends. A lot of trolls on there.

Play mostly solos/solo arenas.


----------



## mezzoforte

Just started The Outer Worlds, since I heard it's similar to Fallout. Spent a good half an hour in character creation lol.


----------



## donistired

Scrub-Zero said:


> Don said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been playing Dark Souls 2: Scholar of the First Sin. I played the original ds2 back in the day and finished the base game, but I only ever bought and played one of the dlc. I didn't love ds2 compared to ds1, but Souls games were still a pretty new/enjoyable experience for me so I got a lot of play time out of it. Now that I'm playing through again, I'm trying to get through the dlc so I can have played the entirety of Dark Souls. But I find the mechanics of ds2 frustrating and just end up wanting to play any other from soft game. Ds2 feels like an experimental phase in the series to me, and they had some cool features but there's just bunch they didn't do well. Really want to finish it for lore/completionist reasons but I'm genuinely not liking the game enough to get through it. Still need to play Demon Souls one day too. Maybe I'd like it more than this.
> 
> 
> 
> DS2 is good though. I guess the Scholar of the first sin release made it as dark souls as it could as opposed to remaking the whole game from scratch. If you look at videos of the ds2 EA showcase, it looked way better than what we got. It's kind of sad how it got downgraded so much.
> 
> And ds2 is a good game, just not a great Dark Souls. It's kind of all over the place and some of the bosses are a hit or miss.
> 
> If you didnt know, you can play Demon Souls on PC with a an Emulator. If you have a good enough PC to run it. But it does work 100%
> 
> I hope it gets a remaster though. Id like to play Demon Souls as well. And Bloodborn.
Click to expand...

It is a good game and one I'd still recommend to people new to the series, but I think I've been spoiled by the game mechanics of Ds3 and Bloodborne (also Sekiro). I actually really like the atmosphere and lore of 2, but I'm not a huge fan of the combat mechanics. I've actually been thinking of trying the emulator lately. My PC might could run it.


----------



## Antiquated Mech

Just starting to play some more of the Yakuza series. Have actually played the original releases up until halfway through 4, but am starting afresh with Yakuza 0 and then the Kiwami remakes.

Oh, also consistently playing Fate/Grand Order daily if we consider it to be an actual game and not just a grindfest/gatcha hell. :lol


----------



## zkv

Started a lot of games and stopped playing them halfway through. I would've finished the 2013 Tomb Raider game and the surprisingly awesome Max Payne 3, but my GPU quit. So now I'm going for older games now.

I'll mention Fallout. It's pretty frustrating, has major issues, plus it should have some kind of journal like Baldur's Gate, but I keep going back to it. It has good qualities for sure.

Oh I also played this game Pathologic for a few minutes after I read some really positive and negative things about it. It intimidates me.


----------



## probably offline

Too much going on atm :lol Hollow knight, Bloodborne NG+, Dark souls 3 NG+6, Sundered Eldritch edition(things came in the way but I still wan't to finish it), gonna try Hyper light drifter coop with my boyfriend soon, too. Also, I finished a good puzzle game the other week called The bridge.


----------



## mariopepper

I play superhot in vr. Has anyone played it before?


----------



## mezzoforte

probably offline said:


> Too much going on atm :lol Hollow knight, Bloodborne NG+, Dark souls 3 NG+6, Sundered Eldritch edition(things came in the way but I still wan't to finish it), gonna try Hyper light drifter coop with my boyfriend soon, too. Also, I finished a good puzzle game the other week called The bridge.


I love Sundered!!! I feel like it's so underrated.



mariopepper said:


> I play superhot in vr. Has anyone played it before?


Nope, but I've heard of it. I have an Oculus Rift but I don't have many games for it yet, so let me know if it's good.


----------



## zkv

Road Rash, the Windows version.
Got me listening to Hammerbox.


----------



## mmefate

World of Horror  Any Junji Ito fans would probably dig it... lots of body horror though and the odd jumpscare but it's not like PT scary


----------



## Antiquated Mech

mmefate said:


> World of Horror  Any Junji Ito fans would probably dig it... lots of body horror though and the odd jumpscare but it's not like PT scary


I gave it a try last week after seeing it appear on Game Pass but was a bit too tired to properly get to grips with it and then it further frustrated me by crashing. I do like the concept though so may give it another go when it's out of early access and a bit more stable.


----------



## mmefate

Antiquated Mech said:


> I gave it a try last week after seeing it appear on Game Pass but was a bit too tired to properly get to grips with it and then it further frustrated me by crashing. I do like the concept though so may give it another go when it's out of early access and a bit more stable.


Panstasz has been uploading new builds every couple days and it's getting a lot better but I know what you mean. The combat frustrated me at first and events but as I saw each one more often I kind of got the hang of it. Looking forward to the final edition


----------



## donistired

I've been playing Doom recently. Pretty sweet. Don't know if I'll finish though. Feels like a very simple formula of running, shooting, and booting. Pretty much a homage to old school mobility shooters seems like.


----------



## Euripides

Errr. Mostly Stellaris. Grand Strategy is my bag, baby. 

Favourite franchise is Fallout tho


----------



## Euripides

Don said:


> I've been playing Doom recently. Pretty sweet. Don't know if I'll finish though. Feels like a very simple formula of running, shooting, and booting. Pretty much a homage to old school mobility shooters seems like.


D'you get it during the steam sale going on now? I was considering getting it.

Also, liking your title. I salute you fellow fupatroopa :kiss


----------



## donistired

Euripides said:


> Don said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been playing Doom recently. Pretty sweet. Don't know if I'll finish though. Feels like a very simple formula of running, shooting, and booting. Pretty much a homage to old school mobility shooters seems like.
> 
> 
> 
> D'you get it during the steam sale going on now? I was considering getting it.
> 
> Also, liking your title. I salute you fellow fupatroopa
Click to expand...

Nah, I bought it recently for PS4. My pc is trash, but I'm hoping to build one for myself one day so I can make use of steam more often though. Gotta keep that fupa cultivated so I can always pull off a chub and tuck &#128514;.


----------



## Euripides

Don said:


> Nah, I bought it recently for PS4. My pc is trash, but I'm hoping to build one for myself one day so I can make use of steam more often though. Gotta keep that fupa cultivated so I can always pull off a chub and tuck &#128514;.


I see. I've hopped off the console train ever since PS2 days. PC master race, yadda yadda yadda. It's mostly because it's a handy combo with having a powerful desktop replacement laptop meant for heavy-duty production so it has quite good specs for gaming always. And mods. If I'm not going for achievements, then I can't play without mods. I think I have 300+ on Fallout 4 lol.

Aye, seasoned chub 'n tucker here. Do you watch the podcasts?

Inspirational life goals video 4 u:


----------



## donistired

@Euripides I watch the podcasts every now and then, but I don't watch them regularly. I tuned in for the Papa John episode though haha


----------



## Euripides

Don said:


> @Euripides I watch the podcasts every now and then, but I don't watch them regularly. I tuned in for the Papa John episode though haha


Hahah, yeah me too, how couldn't we. I used to watch regularly when they just started out. Now I recently came back and cherry-pick episodes for background purposes. The Shoenice one, jc haha. Some are great, some errr. hmm.

edit: I keep up with them ever since papa though, so far

Papa bless, friend


----------



## mezzoforte

The Let's Ignore @mezzoforte game

And Celeste.


----------



## Euripides

mezzoforte said:


> The Let's Ignore @mezzoforte game


I just lost the game


----------



## mezzoforte

Euripides said:


> I just lost the game


:lol Indeed, my friend.


----------



## firelight

Unreal World, Heroes of Might and Magic 3


----------



## mezzoforte

The FF7 Remake demo


----------



## a

Far Cry 5 - like it so far. Last Far Cry I tried was no.3 but couldn't really get into it. The setting of 5 always appealed to me since its release, so I picked it up on sale.
Not saying I'll play it to the end, but so far so good.


----------



## Suchness

Sam's Story. It's a good story.


----------



## Harveykinkle

FF7 Remake is surreal. The level of detail is just incredible.


----------



## Glue

Dragon Quest XI on Switch


----------



## kicsibob

sims 3.. because nothing else runs on my laptop


----------



## Antiquated Mech

Finished the main story of Yakuza 0 today. Going to spend a little bit of time with the side content before I move onto Kiwami.


----------



## ShadowOne

playing through the Witness again

I really enjoy it. and it's slightly less frustrating since I remember most of the rules, but it's still demanding. But also weirdly relaxing to play even when i'm mentally tired from being around people at work


----------



## Aurel

Last days I played a lot Heroes of Might and Magic 3. I finished most Armageddon's Blade campaigns although some years ago they were too hard for me, because I was playing very defensivly, especially campaign with Dracon about killing dragons. Two last missions from main AB campaign vere easy, because Gelu had "Dimension Door" spell so I was teleporting to enemy on the first day.
Sometimes I play board games like "Ticket to ride", "Carcassonne", "Can't stop", etc. with my internet friends.


----------



## Replicante

I was watching a Super Mario World's walkthrough on YouTube just for nostalgia.


----------



## asittingducky

Lunar Magic School


----------



## losthorizon

DKC: Tropical Freeze. I don't usually play platformers but this one is super fun.


----------



## ShadowOne

Got back into Division 2 and i'm pretty addicted to trying to finish up the map. I want to play it more but id regret that at work tomorrow


...ironically about a pandemic, given the current environment


----------



## Suchness

Age of Empires 2: Definitive Edition. It's a good empire, an epic empire.


----------



## mariopepper

I am playing Skyrim through augmented reality. I used to play usual pc/console games but lately I tried at/vr games and it seems to me quite an interesting idea. I've checked ar development tools wich are used in Skyrim AR and I guess it will be common gaming stuff in nearest future.


----------



## blue2

Tried the new Final Fantasy demo, it was never really my kind of game but it was an experience none the less.


----------



## Antiquated Mech

Finished Yakuza Kiwami and now partway into Kiwami 2 - Kiwami 2 is definitely the better remake. 

Also tried the RE3 Remake demo - it's good but Nemesis is much more of a threat now!


----------



## Replicante

I've been playing NFS2. Just now I noticed that is always night in gameplay.


----------



## 8888

Spore


----------



## losthorizon

Greedfall.


----------



## a

Antiquated Mech said:


> Finished Yakuza Kiwami and now partway into Kiwami 2 - Kiwami 2 is definitely the better remake.
> 
> Also tried the RE3 Remake demo - it's good but Nemesis is much more of a threat now!


Are they better than Yakuza 0? I have both the Kiwami games on Steam wish list, and haven't pulled the trigger yet (tempted when they were on sale). But I've not played much through 0 (one of those games I keep meaning to), so I'm just curious if either is worth the purchase.


----------



## Antiquated Mech

a said:


> Are they better than Yakuza 0? I have both the Kiwami games on Steam wish list, and haven't pulled the trigger yet (tempted when they were on sale). But I've not played much through 0 (one of those games I keep meaning to), so I'm just curious if either is worth the purchase.


I'd say that Kiwami 1 is not as good, you could skip it unless you can get it for cheap and are really invested in the story after finishing 0. It shares 0's battle system with Kiryu having multiple fighting styles but boss fights are a real grind, as they block or dodge attacks constantly and can regain chunks of health. The Majima Everywhere system is fun at first with some amusing encounters, but also becomes a real grind over time. You can only explore the Kamurocho area and side content is more limited and borrows heeavily from 0 with the only real addition being the ability to visit a couple of hostess clubs. Overall the game is limited by being a fairly faithful remake of the original PS2 game and you might not miss much by looking up a summary of the story.

Kiwami 2 is a much better remake from what I've played so far. It's based on a newer engine used in Yakuza 6 - the graphics are improved, entering fights is more seamless and there are no load screens when entering most restaurants and a lot of of other buildings. There's much more side content (including the return of cabaret club management), it features both the Kamurocho and Sotenbori areas and has some extra story where you play as Majima continuing some story lines from Yakuza 0.

Overall it feels like Kiwami was a half-hearted remake with more effort going into Kiwami 2 due to a newer engine being available.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dark Souls 3.

The game is pretty active since corona so Ive been invading to pvp. I lose some, i win some lol. But its fun.


----------



## a

Antiquated Mech said:


> I'd say that Kiwami 1 is not as good, you could skip it unless you can get it for cheap and are really invested in the story after finishing 0. It shares 0's battle system with Kiryu having multiple fighting styles but boss fights are a real grind, as they block or dodge attacks constantly and can regain chunks of health. The Majima Everywhere system is fun at first with some amusing encounters, but also becomes a real grind over time. You can only explore the Kamurocho area and side content is more limited and borrows heeavily from 0 with the only real addition being the ability to visit a couple of hostess clubs. Overall the game is limited by being a fairly faithful remake of the original PS2 game and you might not miss much by looking up a summary of the story.
> 
> Kiwami 2 is a much better remake from what I've played so far. It's based on a newer engine used in Yakuza 6 - the graphics are improved, entering fights is more seamless and there are no load screens when entering most restaurants and a lot of of other buildings. There's much more side content (including the return of cabaret club management), it features both the Kamurocho and Sotenbori areas and has some extra story where you play as Majima continuing some story lines from Yakuza 0.
> 
> Overall it feels like Kiwami was a half-hearted remake with more effort going into Kiwami 2 due to a newer engine being available.


This is great info - thank you! I think I'll stick to 0 and then get Kiwami 2 when it goes on Steam sale again. My main sticking point was really do I have to buy the first in order to play the second , but sounds like it's really not needed. I enjoy playing these type of games, really must try to see them through more. Easily distracted by other games 

Curious, did you get Shenmue 3? I bought 1/2 remastered , pretty basic compared to Yakuza but you can see the influences.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Skyrim Requiem.

Started as a heavy armor battlemage imperial due to the stamina bonus and it's going well enough. As soon as i leveled up heavy armor to 25 and took those HA perks, i got some destruction and conjuration so the class opened up a bit and i don't die as much now. 

I summon the trusty wolf and use fire from a distance and whatever is left alive I kill with my sword and shield. I also just finished the Necromancer amulet quest so when I can equip it, I will have a real nice magicka pool and reduce cost to summoning creatures. The build is really fun so far and it's nice to not die in one shot from random crossbows or power attacks.


----------



## Slacker

Persona 5 Royal

Played some of the other Persona games but never finished. Not sure why this one stuck, finished the original P5 years ago and now going to spend endless hours in this one.

In between I am playing Half Life Alyx, cause why not :grin2:


----------



## losthorizon

Just finished Mario Sunshine.


----------



## 8888

Stardew Valley


----------



## Glue

soma bringer

picross s4 releases today so gonna play that tonight


----------



## 8888

Don't Starve Together


----------



## KangalLover

Talos principle. surprisingly, it's not as hard as I expected so far (finished worlds A,B). the story is alright, but I would have preferred something like "the turing game".
Also playing gears 5 again, its really fun for co-op. I heard division 2 gonna be free for 8 hours so im going to try it for sure.


----------



## ABurnedPrince

Destiny 2 and The Outer Worlds 🙂


----------



## Scrub-Zero

ABurnedPrince said:


> Destiny 2 and The Outer Worlds &#128578;


I played that for a bit on GFN. I quit when I realized it was basically like Warframe and there wasn't a lot of singleplayer content. I know it's a multiplayer looter shooter but it'd be nice if they had some single player stuff for solo guys like me. I've played with other players that the game added in my missions but they always just charge ahead with their op gear and im stuck behind like a third wheel lmao.

Anyway, the game looks real gorgeous at times.


----------



## Tetragammon

After getting bored with a 50+ hour modded Skyrim playthrough, I decided to play (or read) "Saya no Uta" again. It's been several years since I last played it, but it's still so good. It always strikes a chord in me, so viscerally... 

I recently played "Doki Doki Literature Club" on Steam, which reminded me of how much I used to love 'disturbing' stories and games. I need to find some more good surreal horror stuff to read, watch or play; Amnesia, Outlast, F.E.A.R., SOMA, Dead Space... something in that vein. Maybe a Lovecraftian game or something. Hmm.


----------



## 8888

Going to try World of Warships today, not sure if I will like it or not.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Tetragammon said:


> After getting bored with a 50+ hour modded Skyrim playthrough, I decided to play (or read) "Saya no Uta" again. It's been several years since I last played it, but it's still so good. It always strikes a chord in me, so viscerally...
> 
> I recently played "Doki Doki Literature Club" on Steam, which reminded me of how much I used to love 'disturbing' stories and games. I need to find some more good surreal horror stuff to read, watch or play; Amnesia, Outlast, F.E.A.R., SOMA, Dead Space... something in that vein. Maybe a Lovecraftian game or something. Hmm.


Check out Pathologic 2, you might like it. It probably falls into the kind of story/game you're talking about. Unique game for sure. And you don't need to play the first game to enjoy the second.


----------



## 8888

Pixel Puzzles: Japan


----------



## Glue

Minecraft Dungeons. Got the Hero Edition for $7 off the Argentina eshop. Really fun game 

Also playing Kowloon's Gate VR suzaku 

And getting Xenoblade DE this Friday. Need to finish Soma Bringer before then


----------



## 8888

Scrap Mechanic


----------



## Antiquated Mech

Tried a bit of Darkest Dungeon via the free weekend on Steam, hope I'm not going to get as frustrated at that I have been at FTL!


----------



## Dissonance

Final Fantasy 7 PS1 Not Remake. pretty fun.


----------



## wmu'14

Wrapped up Luigis Mansion: Dark Moon for 3DS. The main game is good (ugh, I'm so annoyed how today's games put so much emphasis on story, whether it be tons of text-boxes or watching cutscenes more than playing the game), but the multiplayer is great


----------



## Slacker

The Last of us 2... Going to ignore all the weird hate for this game and finish with an open mind. hopefully.


----------



## 8888

Flix the Flea


----------



## John Belz

WoR, TRF2


----------



## donistired

fear24itself said:


> Scrub-Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Souls 3.
> 
> The game is pretty active since corona so Ive been invading to pvp. I lose some, i win some lol. But its fun.
> 
> 
> 
> been playing it these last months, by far the hardest game i ever played. its crazy hard.
Click to expand...

Nice, Dark Souls is a great game and my personal favorite. It defies a lot of modern gaming conventions tho, so it takes a bit of time to learn. I almost gave up on it my first few days of playing.

I played through Sekiro on my last few weeks at University. I'm not sure which experience was more stressful/rewarding, getting my degree or beating Sekiro. Of course, Sekiro was a sense of accomplishment that didn't come with crushing student loan debt so probably Sekiro.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

mobile suit gundam battle operation 2


----------



## firelight

Starting out in Eve online and RuneScape. Avoided multiplayer games for many years but feel the pull again. Haven't interacted with anyone yet though.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*7 Days to Die. *

Bought that game a long time ago for 6$ and couldn't run it well on this pc, but now with GFN i can run it maxed out with no lag. It's pretty good and i'm having a lot of fun trying to survive zombies, scavenge and build a base. I will face my first horde soon so i'm a bit nervous. Don't think i'm prepared for it.


----------



## Orb

The Legend Of Zelda: A Link To The Past

Finally investing a lot of time in this game. And of course, it's excellent. Never played a Zelda game to completion, I'm aiming for this to be the first, and then go on from there.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Orb said:


> The Legend Of Zelda: A Link To The Past
> 
> Finally investing a lot of time in this game. And of course, it's excellent. Never played a Zelda game to completion, I'm aiming for this to be the first, and then go on from there.


My favorite Zelda game. I have such good memories of playing that and atmosphere was incredible for a 2d game.

My Second fav is Zelda 2 Adventures of Link. Another great underrated game in the series. People don't seem to like it much but to me i grew up with it and finished it with no guides back then so it holds a special place.


----------



## Orb

Scrub-Zero said:


> My favorite Zelda game. I have such good memories of playing that and atmosphere was incredible for a 2d game.
> 
> My Second fav is Zelda 2 Adventures of Link. Another great underrated game in the series. People don't seem to like it much but to me i grew up with it and finished it with no guides back then so it holds a special place.


The SNES and Megadrive/Genesis were my first consoles so I'm old enough to remember the original release. But being of a younger age I wasn't really interested in such games (more 'arcade-y' type). To me it's aged very well indeed (you could say timeless) - it doesn't feel like playing an old game.

Have you played them all? Would love to hear what you think of the others too in comparison. I was going to play OoT next, but based on your thoughts on Zelda 2 , may have to try that instead


----------



## Glue

Sega Ages: Phantasy Star. This is the Switch version with all the QOL stuff.


----------



## Glue

Gurumin. Neat game so far


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Orb said:


> Have you played them all? Would love to hear what you think of the others too in comparison. I was going to play OoT next, but based on your thoughts on Zelda 2 , may have to try that instead


Oh no, i have not played them all. I played from Zelda one to Wind waker on gamecube. Haven't played any of the recent ones.

And Zelda 2 is hard. Very hard. If you don't mind that it's a great game.

Ocarina of time is obviously most people's favorite and a great game really. It's just not my favorite. Not even top 3 for me lol.

Id say play them in order so you can see the evolution from each game. But if not then, Adventures of Link, Ocarina of time, Minish Cap, Oracle of seasons and Age, Wind Waker. You can't go wrong with any of those. But then Zelda is not known for having bad games so yeah


----------



## Umpalumpa

* *









Slacker said:


> Persona 5 Royal
> 
> Played some of the other Persona games but never finished. Not sure why this one stuck, finished the original P5 years ago and now going to spend endless hours in this one.
> 
> In between I am playing Half Life Alyx, cause why not :grin2:


Half life alyx?? I am jelly


----------



## Plasma

Tear Ring Saga


----------



## thina5

I play harry potter and a goblet of fire from 2005.... feels nostalgic


----------



## Repix

Been working on a project for a long time now called Under Commando.. It's going great!


----------



## 8888

Back to playing Don't Starve Together


----------



## ABurnedPrince

Scrub-Zero said:


> I played that for a bit on GFN. I quit when I realized it was basically like Warframe and there wasn't a lot of singleplayer content. I know it's a multiplayer looter shooter but it'd be nice if they had some single player stuff for solo guys like me. I've played with other players that the game added in my missions but they always just charge ahead with their op gear and im stuck behind like a third wheel lmao.
> 
> Anyway, the game looks real gorgeous at times.


I'm more or less a solo player as well :< 
But there is a fireteam search portal on the bungie website that I use to find teammates for strikes / dungeons / etc 
Tbh, I'm in it for the lore than the actual gameplay.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Blood


----------



## Scrub-Zero

ABurnedPrince said:


> I'm more or less a solo player as well :<
> But there is a fireteam search portal on the bungie website that I use to find teammates for strikes / dungeons / etc
> Tbh, I'm in it for the lore than the actual gameplay.


Ill look into that to find other players. The game is smooth and fun to play. And on geforce now i can max it out visually so its a great eye candy.

Just a shame that its not full soloable
If things scaled down to solo play or you could hire merc bots it would be a better game for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 8888

Brawlhalla


----------



## Glue

Phantasy Star Online 2


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Return of Double Dragons, the japanese version of Super Double Dragon on Snes. Its better balanced and a better overall game.

Playing it on hard difficulty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hayes

xenoblade chronicles 2 and story of seasons: friends of mineral town


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

CyClones


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Playing the arcade versions of Killer Instinct 1&2. 

My god, i forgot how good and fun these games were. I've been on an arcade binge lately, playing old arcade fighting games like Mortal Kombat 2, Street Fighter 2 world warriors and Killer instinct. The Super Nintendo ports of those games are very good, but there's nothing like playing the arcade versions.


----------



## Krum

Last game I played was Fall Guys. It's weird, because it's too simple to take seriously, yet I get frustrated when I lose.


----------



## Were

I started Total War Saga: Thrones of Britannia because I like the show that I'm watching called The Last Kingdom and they are set in the same place and time but I don't think I'll play it much because I got bored of strategy games years ago.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Blood


----------



## losthorizon

Animal Crossing: New Horizons.


----------



## Fixxer

Bit Heroes


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Cybermage: Darklight Awakening


----------



## Fever Dream

Crusader Kings 3


----------



## hayes

moonlighter and thea: the awakening


----------



## zonebox

I've gotten drawn back into World of Warcraft, it has been a while since I last played it. I missed out entirely on Legion, as well as Battle for Azeroth, so yeah - a long while. Next month a new expansion is coming out, so I almost went three expansions without playing :lol It is so strange to think, I started playing this game back in 2005 or 2006, it has been such a long time now. 



So far I have been enjoying it, I also have been having fun with their classic server. I only solo in WoW so I don't think I'll do anything other than level for classic, but I enjoy that. I'm looking forward to the burning crusade to be released, and then finally my all time favorite expansion Wrath of the Lich King. I really hope there are events for each of the expansions, just as there were when the expansions were initially released, I really loved the zombie events.


----------



## firelight

Learning how to play Crusader Kings 2. Think I'm gonna give up on Eve Online and Runescape, they're just endless unsatisfying hamster wheels. Has to be that way by design so people play more hours and spend more money. Also playing some UnReal World, Battle Brothers, and I installed Way of the Samurai 4 and Low Magic Age. Lots to try...


----------



## SilentLyric

mario baseball gamecube


----------



## zkv

Just ran Fallout 2 a bit just to remember what the hell I was doing. So, I'm at the New Reno stables. I haven't done any of the New Reno quests 'cause they're all evil and I'm the goddamn hero of the Wasteland. I wonder if I can play the mobsters off against each other, but no matter how hard I wonder, in the end, this will be a glorious massacre.

My character's looking like this (was going to post a screencap but at 640x480, it's still too big lol) (I know, I know, I should've put 7 points into Charisma and I still would've gotten all 5 companions with the right perks):


----------



## Glue

Mario 64 from the 3D All-Stars collection. 

Still playing Phantasy Star Online 2.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Crying Suns.

I had a feeling that that the Akee chapter would be full of sneaky gimmicks, and I was right. First chapter I didn't beat on my first try.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Shrine 2

A pretty damn good(so far) Doom.wad. 
And kind of hard too, I've been dying often enough.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1417010/Shrine_II/?beta=0


----------



## Rickets

The Division
The Division 2


----------



## Were

Rocket League is now free on Epic Games so I'm playing that.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Dungeon Master II: The Legend Of Skullkeep


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Fighting ex layers


----------



## wmu'14

Super Mario Galaxy (on the Wii)

Played it back in high school. Wow, it's still perfect. 

Gusty Garden. Buoy Base.


----------



## Fixxer

Super Mario All-Star 3d


----------



## zonebox

In World of Warcraft I have maxed out three characters to 120.. considering there is a new expansion coming out next month I don't have the drive to gear them. I switched over to Guild Wars 2 and RIFT, for now, RIFT is a lot of fun for me and reminds me kind of how WoW used to be before Cata - but it has superior graphics. GW2 is always a blast because once you hit max level and gear up your character you never have to worry about all of the work you put in just vanishing.


As much as I love to solo, I often find myself in multiplayer games. RIFT is my favorite for it, because it is easy to get into a huge group and blend in. GW2 is pretty good with that as well, WoW is fun for all of the other activities it has to offer, but doing dungeons with strangers is done in smaller groups and you are more likely to run into drama.


As far as PVP is concerned, I never liked PVP in a fantasy setting.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing Terminator Resistance on extreme difficulty. Low on ammo and medkits constantly.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Nothing. Yet. I have a choice in mind for tonight, though.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Super Mario Bros 35


----------



## zkv

Far Cry 3. Never played a Far Cry game before, and if it was my choice, I would've gone with Primal. But this is what I've got. I was a bit interested in the Vaas character 'cause I heard he's really crazy, also because the guy who played him plays a character I like in Better Call Saul. My impressions on this game? My search for story and character here was misplaced. It's such a gamey game. The game systems are alright if you take them by themselves but overall it's a big letdown. And I hear that story-wise it gets dumber.

Blood Dragon is simpler without the leveling and crafting, but a lot funnier. I have a weakness for gravelly-voiced one-liner spitting badasses as my player characters in dumb shooting games. Plus I get neon bow-and-arrow and do a cool spin with the shotgun. Only wish the animation for swapping weapons would stop halfway through when you change your mind about the weapon you wanted to use or just pressed the wrong button and wanna swap back.

Oh, the poker in Far Cry 3. No matter what I said before, thank you for that.


----------



## uziq

I'm trying to do the Order of the Loremasters campaign in Total War: Warhammer 2 on Very Hard. I've probably spent like 30+ hours restarting and trying over and over.


----------



## FritzThird

Syberia 2
Animal Crossing: New Horizons


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Forza Horizon 3


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing Elderborn.

Now that's one hell of a game! I didnt expect to like it that much but man it's visceral and tough like a mix of Hexen, Dark Messiah and Dark Souls. I approve and for 10$ on Steam right now it's a god damn steal.

Just a shame my pc can't run it super well. I get slowdowns here and there in huge areas


----------



## Tetragammon

I was really enjoying Life is Strange 2 right up until Episode 4. Especially Episode 3, I thought that part was great, and was pleasantly surprised when they even threw in skinny dipping and a sex scene with Cass. But man, this crazy Christian cult stuff hits way too close to home; the first time I saw their "compound" it was triggering. I walked EVERYWHERE trying to figure out a way to continue without going into that stupid church. But sure enough, that was the only way, and it only got worse from there. Too bad I can't rush in guns blazing like in Far Cry 5... 

This is so not going to end well.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Darkspyre


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Stalker Anomaly.*

Finally got me some night vision so now i can roam around more at night instead of ****ting my pants in camp until dawn. Just got to make sure batteries don't run out.


----------



## Fever Dream

Baldur's Gate 3


----------



## andy1984

I played some more morrowind but it doesnt last long. it's too easy to get overpowered and then it's boring af.


----------



## zkv

Ziggurat, or Heretic meets Isaac. Addictive little thing.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

andy1984 said:


> I played some more morrowind but it doesnt last long. it's too easy to get overpowered and then it's boring af.


BTB's game improvements and Morrowind releveled.

Morrowind rebirth tried to balance that a bit.I don't know, they might all work together but i'm not sure. BTB's game improvement def up the challenge of becoming a walking God

https://www.nexusmods.com/morrowind/mods/47129/


----------



## ShadowOne

Blasphemous - took me an extra bit to get into it because I went to the more difficult area first. I ditched that and went elsewhere and now I'm really into it

Super mario u deluxe - just mindless fun getting the star coins

I bought return of obra dinn on discount so I want to get to that soon

Alien isolation. Just started it but it's taken a back seat after I got into blasphemous

Trying to hit clean up my backlog before the next consoles. If I can get one lol


----------



## firelight

Just finished Mass Effect and am playing through the second now. Also some Dwarf Fortress.


----------



## Tetragammon

Path of Exile -- can't get enough. I'd like to actually level higher and get deeper into the Atlas this League. Too bad I have so much work to do for school, and for my parents...

Also tried Runescape for the first time on a whim and am not sure what I think about it. Seems kinda interesting, but grindy. Plus it looks like most of the game is locked behind a paywall. Not sure if I'll ever really get into it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@Tetragammon

I play Runescape (RS3) on/off mostly for the nostalgia, but only casually really. I basically play it like a single player rpg too.. The quests/story telling can be pretty fun especially some of the newer ones and I like the sense of humour and some of the lore, but it's not a very good game gameplay wise and I don't think I'd recommend it in the current year to people who aren't already playing. I think a lot of people who play play it because we played it when we were young teenagers and there weren't many other mmos back then that didn't require a subscription etc. WoW is definitely better but I felt too guilty playing it (it's more of a time sink too,) and stopped years ago.

Most of the stuff in Runscape is behind a paywall but you can also buy a 'bond' with in game currency, I do that but I'm not sure how feasible that is when you're a lower level or in f2p.

I haven't tried old school if you mean that though. I mean I played it back when RS3 was old school, but they diverged at a certain point and I didn't want to start over again or play both at the same time. I think people prefer old school though and there are different features in it.

DarkScape seemed interesting because it was pvp everywhere, but nobody was attacking anyone really lol when I tried it, and then they scrapped it after 6 months. It's a shame because the concept was fun.


----------



## Tetragammon

Persephone The Dread said:


> @Tetragammon
> 
> I play Runescape (RS3) on/off mostly for the nostalgia, but only casually really. I basically play it like a single player rpg too.. The quests/story telling can be pretty fun especially some of the newer ones and I like the sense of humour and some of the lore, but it's not a very good game gameplay wise and I don't think I'd recommend it in the current year to people who aren't already playing. I think a lot of people who play play it because we played it when we were young teenagers and there weren't many other mmos back then that didn't require a subscription etc. WoW is definitely better but I felt too guilty playing it (it's more of a time sink too,) and stopped years ago.
> 
> Most of the stuff in Runscape is behind a paywall but you can also buy a 'bond' with in game currency, I do that but I'm not sure how feasible that is when you're a lower level or in f2p.
> 
> I haven't tried old school if you mean that though. I mean I played it back when RS3 was old school, but they diverged at a certain point and I didn't want to start over again or play both at the same time. I think people prefer old school though and there are different features in it.
> 
> DarkScape seemed interesting because it was pvp everywhere, but nobody was attacking anyone really lol when I tried it, and then they scrapped it after 6 months. It's a shame because the concept was fun.


Yeah I meant Runescape 3; "oldschool" Runescape always struck me as too "old" to bother with. I mean I'm a fan of some games with pixel graphics but man, OSRS is like... REALLY oldschool. Like the textures are so low-res and everything is not very detailed. I should look into the 'bond' thing; I bet it'll take forever to farm for though. I tried making some money yesterday selling different stuff but I'm making a couple coins at a time, and I imagine the 'bond' is like millions. Like I said, not sure I could really get into it.

Though I do like how the skills are more detailed, like how you have to actually heat the metal and then use the anvil to do smithing. Kinda grindy but also more realistic than WoW's smithing, which is cool.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Tetragammon said:


> Yeah I meant Runescape 3; "oldschool" Runescape always struck me as too "old" to bother with. I mean I'm a fan of some games with pixel graphics but man, OSRS is like... REALLY oldschool. Like the textures are so low-res and everything is not very detailed. I should look into the 'bond' thing; I bet it'll take forever to farm for though. I tried making some money yesterday selling different stuff but I'm making a couple coins at a time, and I imagine the 'bond' is like millions. Like I said, not sure I could really get into it.
> 
> Though I do like how the skills are more detailed, like how you have to actually heat the metal and then use the anvil to do smithing. Kinda grindy but also more realistic than WoW's smithing, which is cool.


Bond prices fluctuate but they've gone up a lot over time like a few years ago they were worth about 14 million. They're pretty pricy at the moment for some reason and have gone up to 27k from the usual 19-20~ so I'm not buying any more at the moment.

You can use the money making guide here and filter it by f2p/p2p:

https://runescape.wiki/w/Money_making_guide

Most of the f2p stuff is about 1-2 million an hour at the most which isn't a lot, but you need certain levels in skills or a bunch of money to buy stuff first for some of them. Killing spell wisps by the wizard tower can get you 2 million an hour apparently if you kill 720 and have level 50 combat. 1 bond only gives you 2 weeks membership though.

Oh yeah the smithing skill was actually reworked a year or so ago along with mining. Before that you didn't have to heat the metal although the anvil was always there. The metal bank also didn't exist so you'd have to store ores in your bank. Ores also used to disappear and then reappear later, and if someone else mined the ore it would be gone so you'd have to world hop.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Seek & Destroy (1996)
Wizardry VII: Crusaders Of The Dark Savant (1992)


----------



## Memories of Silence

Bloodborne
Grand Theft Auto 5
The Elder Scrolls: Oblivion
Dark Souls


----------



## rabidfoxes

I stopped gaming for about eight months and recently fell back into it. I'm replaying Dragon Age 3 which is a mad thing to do. After a feverish week I seem to be able to contain it within 1-2 hours per day. When DA: 4 comes out I'll stop sleeping altogether : (


----------



## Psychoelle

Final Fantasy 13!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> Bloodborne
> Grand Theft Auto 5
> The Elder Scrolls: Oblivion
> Dark Souls


:grin2::kiss:


----------



## Loserunwanted

Daily crossword
Quiz planet
Lucky bingo


----------



## probably offline

Just started playing Hades and Outward and after that I'm gonna play Disco Elysium.


----------



## green9206

Mafia Definitive Edition.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

probably offline said:


> Outward


That's a good little game. Played the hell out of it when it came out and loved the music and dungeon design. There's another DLC called the three brothers coming out in Dec. Looks interesting.

Anyway, enjoy that poutine lol


----------



## zonebox

Still hooked on world of warcraft, they have redone the leveling process and I am enjoying it so far.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Command and Conquer (1995)


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Back into EVE Online. Gas harvesting, semi-afk mining missions and eventually gas- and ice-related production. I can do these things well enough, but last time I played, I struggled with purpose - it's a MMO without an endgame, especially if you limit yourself to resource gathering and processing. You can get stuck in a rut where you're doing the same things and the only thing that changes is your pile of Monopoly money getting taller. Maybe I'll find a niche that's not a solo activity and see if I can find a corp that wants me. Problem is - I don't do voice comms, which I know limits my options a lot.


----------



## Mik3

Pokémon sword- Crown Tundra (DLC)

Having a lot of fun with this catching loads of legendaries really taking my mind of life right now. Gonna shiny hunt later too


----------



## SociallyAnxiousCoffee

Trails of Cold Steel volume 1


----------



## Rickets

Watch Dogs Legion


----------



## Excaliber

firelight said:


> Just finished Mass Effect and am playing through the second now. Also some Dwarf Fortress.


I just recently played through the Mass Effect Trilogy, I think I finally understand why people thought it was better than Andromeda. They announced a remaster for the Trilogy.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Powerslave (1996)

Ion Fury (2019)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Still on Stalker Anomaly. 

Also recently started playing the Dark Souls: Prepare to die again mod.


----------



## Memories of Silence

Personal Nightmare (1989). Thanks @iAmCodeMonkey


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> Personal Nightmare (1989). Thanks @*iAmCodeMonkey*


No problem, @Silent Memory! :kiss:


----------



## name88

Gone Home


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Project Diablo 2.

I forgot how mindless fun Diablo 2 was. Playing as a skeleton necro right now.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Might And Magic: World Of Xeen (1994)


----------



## Richard Pawgins

heres a free code for Battlefield 3 from Origin, redeems on origin


* *




5HRH-2CNG-DSNP-3YXN-R85E



if u took it, let it be known


----------



## 8888

Pichon on Steam


----------



## Tetragammon

I've been playing through SWTOR again because I'm dying for a Star Wars RPG but don't think I could get KOTOR or KOTOR II working on my computer... But yeah. KOTET wasn't great, and Iokath was plain bad.

"Jedi: Fallen Order" was cool and all but enough with the action games, dammit! Give me a good long RPG with complete character customization any day. This year we got "Squadrons" which looks like a story-weak jump onto the multiplayer bandwagon because that's where the money is.


----------



## Fixxer

Chrono Trigger on DS


----------



## Orb

Pinball FX 3 has been go-to game for a while now. The Williams tables ball physics are outstanding. Way better than the previous champ, Pinball Arcade. Thanks to the recent sales I now own all 99 tables :O


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Anvil Of Dawn (1995)


----------



## MusicAndNature FTW

I've been playing Ace Combat 7: Skies Unknown and I'm utterly in love with it since it emulates the feel of the old games so well.


----------



## JH1983

My girlfriend and I have been playing a lot of Cat Quest 2 on PS4 lately. I've been playing Godfall on PS5 when I have time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Wizards & Warriors (2000)


----------



## AffinityWing

Genshin Impact


----------



## Orb

Persona 3 on a PS2 emulator, widescreen patch, 1440p. My first Persona game, loving it so far.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Sundered


----------



## Caduceus

I've been playing a lot of Death Standing on PS4 (currently playing it on my PS5). Quite a relaxing game.


----------



## W00DBINE

Cyberpunk 2077 and Tell Me Why.


----------



## hayes

Fire Emblem: Three Houses, Dragon Quest XI, Animal Crossing: New Horizons


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Dungeon Lords: Collectors Edition (2006)


----------



## zonebox

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Dungeon Lords: Collectors Edition (2006)


That looks pretty good, I noticed they have a steam version for sale and decided to give it a shot myself, looking forward to giving it a try but it is currently downloading.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

I just finish Persona 3 dancing of moonlight two days ago. 

I'm playing Root Letter the visual novel game.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Wizardry VI: Bane Of The Cosmic Forge (1990)


----------



## Rickets

AC Valhalla
Little Nightmares


----------



## CoffeeCat

I've been playing alotta Guilty Gear rev 2. Gettin good is still a struggle.


----------



## Caduceus

Started playing Horizon: Zero Dawn and Call of Duty: Black Ops Cold War on my PS5.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dark Souls Remastered with the Prepare to die again: of ash and dust mod. 

And a bit of modded Skyrim Special edition with Requiem mod.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Wizardry VI: Bane Of The Cosmic Forge (1990)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Cybermage: Darklight Awakening (1995)


----------



## Glue

Phantasy Star Online 2 and Mario Kart Tour is what I mostly play these days

Started playing Xenogears a few months ago but haven’t got very far


----------



## spatialsound13

I finished Ghost Trick yesterday, lovely reminder of why I loved my DS so much (and a great mystery game in itself) and now I need to play Rayman on request of a friend

(this is discounting the half a dozen other games I need to finish of course)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Forza Horizon 3


----------



## Lil Miss Fire

I've been alternating between Skyrim and Grim Dawn


----------



## Memories of Silence

Trine: Enchanted Edition.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Might And Magic VI: The Mandate Of Heaven
Wizards And Warriors (2000)


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Persona 4: Dancing All Night


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Might And Magic VI: The Mandate Of Heaven


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Wizards And Warriors (2000)


----------



## MCHB

Been playing a lot of Mount and Blade Warband again lately. The last time I played it I'd take on a kingdom and take one of their castles but I'm presently playing as a hired mercenary. I have die works in 4 cities and am constantly saving up the bucks to expand my enterprise! ^_^


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Might And Magic VI: The Mandate Of Heaven


----------



## riverbird

Way too much Animal Crossing after getting a Nintendo Switch for my birthday.

Also a lot of Minecraft lately... I might start a server. I always forget how relaxing that game can be.


----------



## firelight

Europa universalis 4. Says I've played like 280 hours or something my god. It's so complex though that it never gets old.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Deus Ex


----------



## jen91

Dragon Quest XI.

Loving it so far.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Jazz Jackrabbit 2


----------



## JH1983

Assassin's Creed Valhalla
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Memories of Silence

Trine: Enchanted Edition and Might and Magic VI: The Mandate of Heaven.


----------



## Ai

I was playing a lot of _No Man's Sky_ for a while until I burnt myself out a bit. Haven't been gaming much since then, though I'll occasionally open up _The Witcher III: Wild Hunt_ and play for a few hours. It's not my first run-through, so I don't get quite as sucked in as I did originally... But it's still a really freaking fantastic game... and I still somehow keep stumbling on new ****.

J's found himself sucked back into Final Fantasy XIV lately and has suggested I might like playing with him. But I don't know anything about Final Fantasy and subscription-based games irritate me. :'D


----------



## SilentLyric

pokemon trading card game gameboy color version, on my 2ds.


----------



## JodieR

Started persona 5 strikers and fist of the north star.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Wing Commander Prophecy and something else which I haven't decided on yet.

EDIT: Fear 3, and Wizardry: Crusaders Of The Dark Savant.


----------



## zkv

Guess I'm playing Soul Reaver: Legacy of Kain now. I started Blood Omen a couple times before but dropped it for one reason or another. Anyway, it looks like it might get repetitive, but it's light and easy enough to get into once in a while.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Alien Logic: A Skyrealms Of Jorune Adventure (1994)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Doom (1993)


----------



## ShadowOne

Doom Eternal

Why is this game so fricken hard...this might be the third hardest game i've ever played behind Sekiro and Bloodborne

The amount of buttons you need to use all at one time is insane. A button for the chainsaw, a button for flame belch, a button for sword, low ammo so you have to use all your weapons that have alternate fires and alternate alternate fires to switch with, and also manage the ammo of your chainsaw so you can get normal ammo. oh and there's sword ammo but that doesnt work like the other ammo, those are just laying around. if you get the special weapon for the slayer gates, then there's another button to switch those weapons, enemy weakpoints. the amount of systems going on all at once...oh and marauders. **** those guys and **** their dogs. you have barely enough ammo for the maurader now i need to shoot this ghost dog

i hate this game...and i love this game

but mostly hate


----------



## Antiquated Mech

Yakuza 4 (PS3 version).

It's been almost ten years since I bought this game - I'm hoping that I'll finally get around to finishing it this time!


----------



## firelight

Antiquated Mech said:


> Yakuza 4 (PS3 version).
> 
> It's been almost ten years since I bought this game - I'm hoping that I'll finally get around to finishing it this time!


Love that game.

I'm playing Bayonetta and Tangledeep.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Wizardry 8


----------



## Rickets

Immortals Fenyx Rising. It's really cute and charming.


----------



## alienjunkie

CS GO always, i hate it but i cannot let it go


----------



## Memories of Silence

Wizardry 8 and Might and Magic: World of Xeen.


----------



## Saeta

I'm replaying Sekiro now that I can play it at a decent framerate on PS5.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Wizardry 8.


Silent Memory said:


> Wizardry 8 and Might and Magic: World of Xeen.


"heart throbs"


----------



## Antiquated Mech

Yakuza: Dead Souls. Pretty much a low point for the series and I really dislike the control scheme but there's still just enough silly charm to keep me playing.


----------



## Mik3

Finally tried Skyrim and I'm hooked  anybody else play?


----------



## zkv

Mik3 said:


> Finally tried Skyrim and I'm hooked  anybody else play?


I'd definitely be playing it right now if my good PC's GPU hadn't bit the dust. That game gets you obsessed. I still hope I can get the graphics card fixed since there's a bunch of newer games I'd love to finish. But money's a problem right now.


----------



## Mik3

zkv said:


> I'd definitely be playing it right now if my good PC's GPU hadn't bit the dust. That game gets you obsessed. I still hope I can get the graphics card fixed since there's a bunch of newer games I'd love to finish. But money's a problem right now.


I'm on Xbox my pc is too slow to play on that  still really into it though there is so much to do and it's nice to be out of reality for a while.


----------



## Blandmind

Not revamped much, but Chrono Trigger on Nintendo DS. Looking forward to the extra content on this version.


----------



## zonebox

I just beat the original Quake, and have just installed Mission Pack 1 which I just barely began to start. I also downloaded Elder Scrolls III, Morrowind but haven't installed it on my emulator yet. My most recent game, if it could even be considered that is Petz 3. I have played around with it in the past, and always find it kind of enjoyable to goof around with because of the simplistic nature of it, and how much I like the idea of virtual pets.










Here it is running in Windows 98, at this time the cats are chasing around one another.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Mik3 said:


> Finally tried Skyrim and I'm hooked  anybody else play?


I play once in a while. I have a Skyrim install with Requiem 1.9.4 and AZtweaks, minor arcana and a lot of survival mods. The Pace is slow and the game is hard, but i never found a way to play Skyrim that ticks the satisfaction and immersion check better than this.



zonebox said:


> I just beat the original Quake, and have just installed Mission Pack 1 which I just barely began to start. I also downloaded Elder Scrolls III, Morrowind but haven't installed it on my emulator yet.


Quake is such a good game. Check out Quake 1.5, It's my favorite way to play Quake these days.

And Morrowind has evolved so much over the years with modders. You can play it Multiplayer from start to end and you can run it on your phone thanks to open morrowind. Really incredible. Bethesda will never be able to make another game like Morrowind or Daggerfall.


----------



## zonebox

Scrub-Zero said:


> Quake is such a good game. Check out Quake 1.5, It's my favorite way to play Quake these days.
> 
> And Morrowind has evolved so much over the years with modders. You can play it Multiplayer from start to end and you can run it on your phone thanks to open morrowind. Really incredible. Bethesda will never be able to make another game like Morrowind or Daggerfall.


I'm going to have to give Quake 1.5 a try, I had never heard of it till you mentioned it. I checked out a couple of youtube videos of it, and it looks pretty amazing. From what I have seen, it kind of reminds me of doom in so far as the number of mobs have increased, and if I am understanding it correctly there are world bosses now.

OpenMW is a really ambitious project, the people involved with it have done an amazing job getting everything to work correctly, my first experience with it was a few years ago - I think I was running linux at the time, and came across the project. Since then, it has improved significantly, but even back then it ran the game almost flawlessly and most of the mods I wanted to use worked perfectly. It has been a long while, but I think eventually it might be able to run oblivion, or at least I kind of remember hearing that was a goal at one point of time.

I've seen a few videos of people playing multiplayer in it, and it looks awesome. I also noticed Skyrim now has a multiplayer mod as well, and have adapted the game to run for up to eight players I think, with a lot of quests that can be shared.

I really hope they are not the end of an era, I would love to see more fantasy styled medieval themed games in the future with as much freedom as they gave us.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Discourse happening in Runescape again because there's some racist guy in the chat. Just trying to cook some sharks here was it not enough for you to ruin the real world? At this point it's time to investigate memes and reddit posts about this constantly occurring phenomenon by all the portables in Lumbridge.










That seems about right.



> There was one time at 84 one guy tried to derail the conversation about politics by vividly describing his love of monster girl hentai, and it it worked for about half an hour or so. Alas, world 84 is simply too powerful


I've seen a few people bring up hentai there, it's better than the politics at least.



> I'm willing to bet that W84 is the server that Florida Man plays on.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

zonebox said:


> I'm going to have to give Quake 1.5 a try, I had never heard of it till you mentioned it. I checked out a couple of youtube videos of it, and it looks pretty amazing. From what I have seen, it kind of reminds me of doom in so far as the number of mobs have increased, and if I am understanding it correctly there are world bosses now.


I'm glad youre giving it a whirl. You'll see, it's as good and better than they say it is. If later youre still in a Quake mood, give Arcane Dimension a try too. Just as good with a lot of vertical levels. Imo the two best things that Quake has to offer. Sadly Quake classic isn't as modded as Doom, which always surprises me seeing how many older gamers hold quake in high esteem.



zonebox said:


> is a really ambitious project, the people involved with it have done an amazing job getting everything to work correctly, my first experience with it was a few years ago - I think I was running linux at the time, and came across the project. Since then, it has improved significantly, but even back then it ran the game almost flawlessly and most of the mods I wanted to use worked perfectly. It has been a long while, but I think eventually it might be able to run oblivion, or at least I kind of remember hearing that was a goal at one point of time.
> 
> I've seen a few videos of people playing multiplayer in it, and it looks awesome. I also noticed Skyrim now has a multiplayer mod as well, and have adapted the game to run for up to eight players I think, with a lot of quests that can be shared.


Open Morrowind is really great. I didn't even know about it a year ago. I was running the old Morrowind with MGSO and it's fine like that, but a better engine is so nice. Less crashes and more open to big mods etc.

And yeah I hope Skyrim together, comes together lol. Would be neat to play with someone else in that big world.



zonebox said:


> I really hope they are not the end of an era, I would love to see more fantasy styled medieval themed games in the future with as much freedom as they gave us.


Me too. I love the Fantasy genre and more fps game should be Fantasy. More games like Hexen and Dark Messiah. Id love to see one like Skyrim but in a more Conan like setting, Like a Sword and Sorcery fps/rpg with giant snakes and crazy cultists sacrificing people to their monster gods.

There's Graven coming out soon so i have hopes for that one. It looks great, like Hexen and Heretic back in the day. Can't wait to see what they do with it.


----------



## zonebox

@Scrub-Zero

I finally just downloaded Quake 1.5 about an hour ago, and holy hell it is amazing. This breathes new life into quake, I've just barely began to scratch the surface of it all but I can see myself playing this a lot more in the near future. Thank you for suggesting it, this is a lot of fun


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Forza Horizon 3
... not sure what else yet.


----------



## Orb

This is an odd one - the PSP version of 'Michael Jackson the Experience' , via an emulator (PPSSPP gold) on an Android handheld console. It's a rhythm game and a simplistic one at that. But I'm really enjoying it and have almost completed it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dark Souls 3 right now. Playing as a mage and going through the whole game without summons. Got stuck at the abyss watchers for a while and then pontiff killed me a few times before i got the hang of it. 



Orb said:


> This is an odd one - the PSP version of 'Michael Jackson the Experience' , via an emulator (PPSSPP gold) on an Android handheld console. It's a rhythm game and a simplistic one at that. But I'm really enjoying it and have almost completed it.



I love the Michael Jackson: Moonwalker arcade game lol. It's comical and kind of fun to play.


----------



## Orb

Scrub-Zero said:


> I love the Michael Jackson: Moonwalker arcade game lol. It's comical and kind of fun to play.


Yeah I remember that, was fun! I played it on the Sega Megadrive/Genesis and later the arcade version via emulation. The music definitely helps too


----------



## zkv

_"Outside, the mercury was falling fast. It was colder than the Devil's heart, raining ice pitchforks as if the Heavens were ready to fall. Everyone was running for shelter like there was no tomorrow. It didn't get any better when I got to the subway."_

I love his metaphor-laden internal monologue.

Just quickly made my way through the subway levels. Max Payne is short and sweet, and allows you to play in short bursts, which I need now. I know this game like the back of my hand, know every scenario, every little trick, and when to best use each weapon. Yet it never gets boring. A classic.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I played Metroid Prime 1 on Dolphin emulator with mouse and keyboard and jacked Ai enhanced HD texture pack. Game looks like a remaster and runs at a solid 60fps. So awesome to have mouse and keyboard with this game though.


----------



## firelight

I think the yakuza series are some of the best games ever created. Almost finished with 0 and I've laughed and cried and had a blast. So much care and detail they put into it and excellent writing. My heart hurts for the characters though.


----------



## Antiquated Mech

firelight said:


> I think the yakuza series are some of the best games ever created. Almost finished with 0 and I've laughed and cried and had a blast. So much care and detail they put into it and excellent writing. My heart hurts for the characters though.


It's one of my favourite series too. They certainly have some issues and it's taking me a while to get through all the games available in English (thanks to lack of motivation/procrastination) but I've generally had a good time with even the weakest entries (though I did decide to skip replaying Yakuza 3 recently as I recall it being a bit frustrating). 

Finished Yakuza 5 a couple of days ago and would rate it (alongside 0 and Kiwami 2) as one of the top three games in the series that I've played so far. Started Yakuza 6 tonight and hopefully can be done with it before my month of PC Gamepass runs out.


----------



## zkv

Commandos Behind Enemy Lines, co-op mode, no saving. Each time we ****ed up was stupider and funnier than the previous lol

Diablo 2, also co-op. Started a new Nightmare playthrough. It's cool that my brother has a huge collection of powerful items he's collected over time, so I got to really gear my Necromancer up. I'm mainly the decoy here, really, since he's playing the Sorceress and she's a beast. We cleared everything up until the point they give you the Tristram quest.

Also cleared another Max Payne level. Was aiming for two but I get discouraged easily.


----------



## zkv

The Path, did a short Ginger run. I let this game take me where it takes me. Sometimes I walk around picking flowers and finding stuff for a while, then go back to the Path and see the normal version of grandma's house. This time it took me to the wolf after finding relatively few items.

The only gripes I have with this game are that I would've prefered individual baskets for each girl so I'd get to actually find each item instead of just checking what the characters have to say about them accessing the inventory, and that making you continually push a key to move forward at grandma's is a terrible idea. Outside that it's perfect for what it is and does. Not much of a gamer's game, but weird and interesting.


----------



## 8888

Been playing Paul's World on Steam


----------



## zonebox

I've been playing a lot on my new computer "TheC64" and having a blast playing old school games. I love those old school titles, they are a lot of fun to goof around on. I've also started playing another MMORPG called "Runes of Magic" - this one is an oldie that I recall playing nearly a decade ago. Actually, the only reason I remembered it and wanted to give it a shot was because I found an older screenshot I had taken of it. It was an outright WoW clone, which did a pretty good job. Considering that I only play solo, it is just something to waste a bit of time on here and there. Besides that, I also have WoW's trial edition that I log in from time to time, RIFT, GW2, and EQ that I occasionally visit. 

It is a shame that RIFT has more or less been left on the back burner, out of all of the f2p MMOs out there, it has been my favorite and one of the only ones I feel comfortable joining in group events as there is no real socializing. But seeing that it has not been updated in so long I don't touch it nearly as much. Runes of Magic is filling that void for now, sure it is a bit outdated, sure it is a wow ripoff, but it is entertaining regardless. I have no clue how good the end content is for it, but never really get involved with end level content in MMORPGS anyways.


----------



## andy1984

I played geneforge: mutagen for a few days. it was fun, but i think I'm done with it.


----------



## Antiquated Mech

Yakuza 6 completed now, feel like I did it a disservice by playing Kiwami 2 before it as 6 obviously suffers in comparison due to being the first use of the newer engine. Taking a break from the series before moving onto 7 (and I'll play Judgement at a later date sometime) so I'll browse my gaming backlog to find something to play in the meantime.


----------



## SociallyAnxiousCoffee

I'm re-playing the Xenosaga series on the PS2  I recently completed episode 1. I got half way through episode 2 and had to skip to episode 3, because the slow combat in episode 2 was killing me o.o 

Wonderful series, though. I love it ^_^


----------



## Trooper

Craft the World, but then again, I have been playing it for the past few years... Love the relaxing atmosphere of building and crafting, and slowly working my way through the tech tree. Then every hour, the portal/s open, and have to defend my dwarfs home/castle/habitat from the hordes of demons, skeletons, beholders and such like in a tower defence type battle, and hope they all survive. Then clear up all the mess, collect all the goodies and repair and upgrade the damage they've done to my dwarfs base. It's great fun...


----------



## zkv

I've been down (a good part of it is my fault, but it's also life's circumstances) and I've recurred to games a little as a distraction.

*BioShock.*
I've played this game once before and really enjoyed it. The story is a bit vague and far-fetched but it's miles above most shooting games I've played. Voice acting is good and I like notes and voice diaries in some of my games*, variety of gameplay approaches is just right; but the main thing is that I'm absolutely in love with how Rapture looks and feels, including the Splicers's sounds and mumbles and screeches. I'm playing in short, say half hour bursts so I've only completed a few maps.

*My only wish would be that some of those audio logs would be replaced with scenes where you personally interact with the characters. The game does have some pretty cool scripted scenes with Rapture's villains and inhabitants, but they're pretty short in this first one. I'm pretty sure they addressed that in Infinite with Elizabeth, but who the hell knows when I'll get to play that. I also heard in Bioshock 2 you get to (kinda) meet face to face with some NPCs that don't immediately try to kill you on sight, you get to decide their fates, and it plays into the ending. Oh, kind of a side note, but the first time I played Bioshock I saved all the Sisters and got the happy ending, which was... OK. Maybe I expected more, but after watching the other two on YouTube, there I'll go to save the girls again.

*Dead Space*
This one I've never played. It's not classic survival horror in the sense that it's not labyrinthic enough and has more constant action, but I take it for what it Is. Tonally it's an amalgamation of tense horror films like Alien and The Thing (don't laugh, I actually quite like that one a lot). Love how they got rid of the HUD by implementing it into the character's suit and displays; and talking about displays, also love how they mixed audio communication with holographic displays where you see friendly characters talking and moving. It allows for story interaction to take place without halting exploration.

Hope it remains good. And hope the first sequel runs on my laptop.

*Doom 3*
I played this a bit years ago, not too far into it, but I thought the environment and lighting where pretty impressive. Models for creatures where good, facial models for humans left some to be desired, but the important thing is that it's a more than competent corridor shooter where things jump out at you from the dark. It might get repetitive, I mean let's be honest, the DOOM games are always about moving forward and slaughtering demons. And that's fine by me. But that repetitive nature make me take a longish time to finish it.

It's the BFG Edition. I know, it takes out some tension with the flashlight being usable with every gun, but I need that flashlight. And it comes with every expansion, and the first two Doom games. The one thing I regret about it is, I hear there's some kind of hazmat suit level that in this version they altered negatively.


----------



## firelight

Trying to get into Pokemon Emerald just because I want to understand what the whole phenomenon is about. I like the setting and atmosphere but find the battling very tedious. May fire up the PC this weekend and continue Yakuza 3, Nier: Automata, and HoMM3. Been trying to avoid games that are too time consuming and involved to try regain mental clarity but life stressors are making it tempting again.


----------



## Tetragammon

I'm finally actually getting into Final Fantasy XIV. I remember playing the beta for the original release and being very underwhelmed by it, so I never played it when it came out. I tried the free trial once several years ago but it wasn't enough to get me hooked, especially because I'm generally burnt out on MMO's after more than 15 years of WoW, plus Final Fantasy XI before that.

But the new free trial is great since you can play most of the classes up to level 60 with no time limit, and most of the restrictions don't matter much to a solo player like me. I love being able to focus on a single character and raise all of the classes instead of needing an alt for every class. I love the worlds of Final Fantasy too. I'll probably actually buy the game and subscribe eventually because I'm enjoying it so much. Instead of feeling like "just another MMO," it's actually reminding me why I got into FFXI almost 20 years ago. I just wish the few online friends I have would consider joining me, but I don't think they would since they're not big on JRPGs.


----------



## zkv

Bulletstorm. The mayhem you get to create makes up for its strict linearity. Duke is dead to me after Forever, but I wouldn't mind seeing some kind of sequel to this at some point. I'll check off a brand new list of creative kills. Then again, the new Doom games exist, so maybe we're covered mayhem-wise.

And Diablo, with the Hellfire expansion. I'm sure the Monk is better, but I'm trying the Bard. First time playing anyone but the Sorcerer (God).


----------



## zonebox

Edit:
Wrong thread, doh!

Anyway, to keep up with the topic I am about to subscribe to world of warcraft again, because they are releasing TBC servers. I really enjoyed myself while playing the burning crusade the first time, I think the flow of leveling a character was better and I also enjoyed the ability to fly in outland. My personal favorite though, was Wrath of the Lich King - I don't think it is nearly as popular with most people though because the majoirty of private servers you see out there are either vanilla or bc servers. I do hope that eventually Blizzard will release it.

With that said, I don't plan on sticking around for too long. I hate that they charge $15 a month for a subscription, especially when they also have an online store to generate revenue. It feels like such a scam, and there are other free MMORPGs out there that I also enjoy. Guildwars 2, does a really good job imo of satisfying my need, but I also enjoy RIFT when the desire strikes to play them. Unfortunately, RIFT is dead in the water and has been for years now. On the plus side, I am not a fanatic when it comes to mmorpgs, I usually just solo my way through everything I can. 

I tried to get runescape to run through virtualbox, and it never did load. Not a huge loss, I mostly just wanted to see how well it would run. I think I will give it a shot again though. I have enjoyed a super mario clone on it, called SuperTux, which is cute. I haven't gotten to far with it though.


----------



## animeflower6084

Pokemon Heart Gold


----------



## Orb

The Switch version of Link's Awakening which I absolutely love. The graphic style, the humor (and especially all the Mario references), it's not crazy difficult so far (I'm onto the 3rd boss), but I have a compulsion to complete it which I've not felt in a game for a while.


----------



## zonebox

I'm still hooked to ffxiv, I recently unlocked the trust system and found doing dungeons as a solo player to be fun. I've probably said this a million times on this forum, but I'll say it again. I like being around people, while also being away from people. I've read it several times that solo players should not play MMORPGs, because it defeats the purpose, and I can see that point. I mean, I guess the point for many is to be social, but unfortunately a lot of these people can not see from the perspective of players like me. I've long been a solo MMORPG player though, I like being around people in a virtual world, but even in that kind of setting I like being away from them. Also, I like a perpetual game that never ends..

It is kind of funny, because players such as myself have at times been ridiculed, and blamed for the downfall of games. As though we are responsible for all that is wrong with them, because well, ****, we are not social enough 🤣


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Galaga on PS4, but the console version runs horribly. I prefer the arcade version. I can't get pass level 23 on the console version. The console version have spaceships that move and shoots faster than the arcade version on level 10. While on the arcade version I beat the entire game with the highest score in the Laundromat in 2005.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Conquest of Elysium 5. Grognard stuff, pretty much. Looks like a 90s game, and not even one that put much of an effort into presentation back then. But it has asstons of units, spells, and many factions that really have unique mechanics. Too bad about all the RNG, it's really overboard. Even damage increases are more RNG. 1-4 (+1) damage really means 1-5, not 2-5. There are spells that do 1-60 damage, I mean damn, you really let RNGsus take the wheel in this game. If it were more deterministic, I'd love it.

Still playing World of Warships 5 years later. I've tried almost every line and being that I'm never satisfied with what I have for long in this type of game, I have so many damn ships unlocked that I've barely used, including premiums. At least now I have a good idea of how I want to play this game, so I tend to stick to the same few ships. But aforementioned restlessness makes me grind for others or even just amass resources in case one comes along that I want. As much as they push microtransactions in this game, especially lootboxes, I will say they haven't gone pay2win, except for some old premiums that couldn't be nerfed due to company policy.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Mortal Shell.

Just getting used to the combat a little and when to harden and not, but so far this game is pretty impressive. I love the visceral combat and dark ambiance. I'm not very far yet and the game is rather hard though. That first boss made short work of me lol.


----------



## Spineshark

Civilization 6


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Highfleet. One look at the Steam page and I knew I had to play it, which is very rare these days. Haven't regretted it either, in fact I've hardly been able to put it down. "Dieselpunk airship strategic operations simulator" is pretty much an automatic buy for me, but it's also really good, if tough and with a learning curve.


----------



## Tez

I have been playing a game called Drox Operative 2 on Steam - it is very much like Diablo in space, meets a X4 game.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Aliens Versus Predator Gold Edition (2000)
Aliens Versus Predator 2 Gold Edition (2003)


----------



## Rickets

Ori and the Will of the Wisps 
Mass Effect 1


----------



## XebelRebel

Barbie and the Magic of Pegasus, for the Game Boy Advance. It's a fun game; very simple, and not difficult to play AT ALL.  I enjoy looking at the artwork, such as the beautiful way that the main character -- Annika -- has been drawn: her clothes, and the way her clothes move (especially the way her dresses and skirts billow up when she jumps around). I also love exploring the environments, which are beautifully drawn as well. Lovely, very high quality pixel art!










I am not too fond of releasing the "handsome prince" characters from the stone that they have been magically encased in by the villain, but I do it anyway. And here is something interesting for fans of the game: the Flower Jewel that enables Annika to use her wand to turn bothersome creatures into plants (instead of hurting them, which is what her basic wand seems to do), comes from my consistent choice to simply jump over those creatures in the early levels.

I have been playing the game on Easy Mode -- which means that Annika is invincible. I only just noticed that the character is invincible yesterday evening, when I had almost completed the game. As I said: the game is very easy, and I had been avoiding hurting all of the creatures except those most difficult to ignore.

Annika can collect different outfits for her to put on, if she unlocks the secret rooms in which they are kept. I love that aspect of the game! A black dress might have been nice though! 

Something very fun indeed is flying Annika and her sister, Brietta (who was turned into a pegasus at the beginning of the story), through side-scrolling clouds, in the arcade-style bonus games.


----------



## Tez

Still playing and modding Drox Operative 2, and switching to Diablo II: Resurrected also


----------



## Tetragammon

I was thinking of getting back into Guild Wars 2, as I haven't played it since 2013. But _holy hell_ that game is expensive! Not only would I have to buy the bundle of expansion packs for $50, but all of the "Living World" story content is separately paylocked and would cost an additional $60.

Paying $110 for a 9-year-old game, when I paid full price for the game when it came out? Nah... I can literally get into any other MMO for less than half that price. Back to SWTOR it is.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Diablo 2: Resurrected

Running a frozen orb sorc through hell slowly but i refunded the game and i won't be playing it again. I have better versions of d2 to play through Path of Diablo and Project Diablo 2. D2R does look really good but graphics arent enough to keep me around. And besides the servers are **** and the game is far from being a good D2 remaster.


----------



## Orb

Forza Horizon 5. I was somewhat skeptical but now I'm playing it, it feels like a step up from FH4. The graphics feel much better too, playing at 4K with max settings at 60fps, glorious.


----------



## Tetragammon

Got into the latest technical beta for Lost Ark. It's pretty fun! But I always have this thing about betas where it's like I realize that all my progress will be completely wiped when it ends, so technically nothing I do "matters" and it makes me want to just do something else... Even if I'm really enjoying the game. Kind of annoying.


----------



## Rickets

-Dragon Age Origins
-Control


----------



## zonebox

I'm exploring around in secondlife, there is a person out there that has created vehicles that traverse the continents self propelled and autonomous (eat your heart out Elon). At times, while browsing the web or watching TV, or even just bored I will hop on one of these vehicles (aka pods) and just wander around the lands occasionally alt tabbing to look at the environment. I find it to be pretty relaxing, and I love to watch all of the creations people have made.

Here I am in a boat, watching the sunset:









And as I am posting this, I noticed these islands









In the above you will see some white objects, that is due to the images not being downloaded in time. In second life, there are no assets stored on your computer (outside of cache) they are all downloaded from the servers, it is the only way it would work as there has to be terabytes of information on all of the servers due to the fact that this is all user generated content. It is what I love about second life, it is also always changing, what you see one week might be gone the next and replaced with something else, entire islands might arise or vanish.

OMG, Bernie is hanging out, I waved to him as my pod drove through the area.









Continuing on the road I come across a cabin in the distance, nearby is a nice little picnic table and a manhole cover. I wonder if there is a sewage system under the road, one of the things I like is there are often little surprises one can find like that.










One last picture, I promise, this is the cabin I came across









You can make out the picnic table, with another pod by it, and closer to me is someone riding not that far away. The sped past me, as I changed the speed of my pod to go slower so everything would download in time so it would render.

With facebook, er I mean Meta now proclaiming to be building the Metaverse, I feel like I have been playing around with it already since the late 90s. Stuff like this is old school, SL being around since around 2004 I believe, and even though I am a new comer to this one, I think it holds up pretty well and probably offers one of the best experiences for creators out there.

Anyway, I find this to be very relaxing, just watching new things pop up on the screen as I tab in and out. What I find appealing about secondlife, is just how open it is, the main continents are huge, and there is so much stuff packed in it. I am always finding new things to explore, new things to do, it is a very dated platform, but it still has a good vibe to it. Unfortunately, it also has had a bad reputation in the past, considering it is mostly regulated by the people in the game, it has a ton of adult content which is fine I'm not a prude, but people think that is all it is - people having sex.

What I find are a lot of different communities, with a lot of different interests, I have seen art communities, scripting communities, christian communities, pagan communities, flying communities, the list goes on and on. Being as much of an introvert online as I am offline, I mostly just stick to myself - but I do visit some clubs, go to some events, listen to people playing live music which surprising is often really good, sometimes bad but admirable that they put themselves out there. I mostly just explore there, and build on my own little parcel of land.

It is also filled with misfits like myself, which I find to be kind of refreshing. Here you will find a number of different personalities and interests, and a lot of incredibly creative people who spend hours making their homes and lands look gorgeous.

I don't think you can find anything quite like it, it is like the wild west. Meta may eventually make a metaverse, but it will likely be as bland and regulated as facebook is. It will also probably be ad generated, whereas secondlife is not ran by advertisements, nor selling your information to other sites. You will not have secondlife trying to push you to one location, or provide you information that it feels will generate money for itself.. A relic of the past for sure.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Far Cry 5, hopefully with a couple of mods from nexus-mods, Dead by Daylight has grabbed my attention again and also House of Ashes (The Dark Pictures Anthology).


----------



## zonebox

Cyberpunk 2077, I've heard a lot of bad things about this game but so far I have been enjoying it. 

I got a kick out of the three sea shells, props to those of you that get the reference








A quick picture of my character, she is a badass


----------



## Tetragammon

Story of Seasons: Friends of Mineral Town. 

I never played any of the Harvest Moon games before. But since I first played Stardew Valley I've had a thing for laid-back, relaxing farming sims. And this scratches that itch. It's not quite as deep as the aforementioned but really cute. 

Looking forward to trying some of the other SoS games eventually.


----------



## zonebox

I've just beat Cyberpunk, now have all of the side quests to go back to. It took me 30 hours, which is okay - I imagine it probably took more like 25 but I would alt-tab out and browse the web a few times. It takes most people less time, but I did a few side quests along the way and I was not really rushing it entirely. I enjoyed the story, the gameplay is pretty good.


----------



## zonebox

GTA 5, but I'm not really feeling it. I don't want to play the online mode with other people, and the story mode is kind of cool but I just can't really immerse myself in it right now. I tried online with invite friends only, and that wasn't so bad. I dunno, I will probably stick with it for a while and see if I can enjoy it a little more. I mean, I'm only about five hours in, some of the quests so far have been really funny. I can't really say it is a bad game, by all means it is a good game.

I think I'm still in cyberpunk mode right now, I really enjoyed that game and the overall theme. The games are similar enough that I am constantly making comparisons. I miss the tech theme, and the characters. I wish there were more mods for it, and user generated content like there is for Skyrim. One thing that I find annoying about GTA 5 is the lack of character customization for the storymode. I understand the reasoning though, but I like being able to design my own characters, it is one of the reasons why I haven't tried the witcher yet.

One thing that I really found to be cool was there are a ton of mods for GTA 5, I'm looking forward to trying out the zombie mod and turning it into a zombie survival game. First though, I want to get the story mode done with. Once I am done with the story mode, I'm probably going to have a lot of fun goofing around with the mods, I saw one where you can customize your character so I'll definitely give that a try. I've already downloaded a pretty fun mod, called menyoo that allows you to do all sorts of things, such as shapeshift into animals, other NPCs and so on - but doing that for some reason messes up the storymode. When I refit it to be a zombie wasteland, I don't think it will matter as much.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

zonebox said:


> I've just beat Cyberpunk, now have all of the side quests to go back to. It took me 30 hours, which is okay - I imagine it probably took more like 25 but I would alt-tab out and browse the web a few times. It takes most people less time, but I did a few side quests along the way and I was not really rushing it entirely. I enjoyed the story, the gameplay is pretty good.


I pirated this game and i'm trying to like it enoough to buy it on sale. They hyped it so much, i guess everyone was expecting 50 hours of pure crack for 80$ but the game is no more than a GTAxDeus Ex Mankind divided and it's kind of mediocre at both. The skill tree is like any other skill tree, similar to the Far Cry series so there's nothing special about it. And the weapons feel like Bordelands a lot.

I don't know, i was hoping for more, where choice matters, like Jackie having a different outcome, or maybe some consequences for ratting out Evelyn to Dex or not, something, depending on decisions like a real role playing game you know? But i imagine that's more lines of dialogue and animations etc so they cut a ton of stuff in the end and **** out a rather cheap game.

More interaction could be fun, like how you go in many stores but the npc just stand there like idiots and there's no talk option, and also how you can just loot everywhere and people just dont care or call the cops. It feels empty and void and exactly like a videogame that your playing.

You can tell the game was cut very short and corners were sanded basically in a circle. It could have been so much more and they lied to us all by advertising it as this wonderful unique experience.

Anyway, the game better get good fast because I'm halfway between playing and uninstalling. I just finished the heist mission and met Johnny Utah. The story so far is alright, i have to admit. I'm intrigued to see how it turns out.


----------



## zonebox

Scrub-Zero said:


> They hyped it so much, i guess everyone was expecting 50 hours of pure crack for 80$ but the game is no more than a GTAxDeus Ex Mankind divided and it's kind of mediocre at both.


Yeah, I think that is the problem is it was hyped beyond belief. I don't typically keep up with gaming videos or news, so I went in without any expectations and enjoyed it a lot. I do think it would be even better if there was more to do, I miss playing it and having the story to follow as well as missions and gigs. It would have been great if they included a kit for modders to use, so that they could create new quests, areas to explore and so on. According to steam I played 133 hours, I imagine it is closer to 110 because I often alt tab out and play around on the Internet or do chores. But for the most part I enjoyed them, and almost received all of the achievements leaving behind two more to complete at a later time.

It is such a gorgeous world, I liked the characters, the cars were fun.. I especially liked hacking into enemies and send them off sizzling, but now at the end I can't really find very much to do. I mean sizzling people's implants is still fun, but without a goal it gets too repetitive. On the other hand, I'm starting to enjoy GTA 5 a lot - I'm already at 30 hours of gameplay, and have avoided the story mode electing instead to playin my own online session, or play mods. So far I've had a lot of fun with the zombie mod, I think I will try out one that is supposed to make it look more like cyberpunk in the future. I think eventually, I might try to play on the regular servers with other people, I don't know though, I've read a lot of people complain about them being exploited regularly. Bleh.. who knows? 

Usually I pick up games after they have been out for years, and are really cheap. Cyberpunk is probably the newest game I have purchased in a while, with the exception of shadowlands for world of warcraft. Cyberpunk was on sale, and I watched a few videos on it and it really captivated me. It kind of reminded me of the days I used to play a pen and paper RPG called shadowrun. 

I see another game that is coming out that looks pretty cool too, the matrix awakens - I'd really love to give that a shot but I'm not going to purchase a PS5 and unfortunately, I've read it will not be released for the PC.


----------



## Tetragammon

zonebox said:


> Yeah, I think that is the problem is it was hyped beyond belief.


This is one thing I seriously hate about modern gaming. So many idiots look at a cool trailer or some cool gameplay footage and then blow up their expectations thinking it's going to be the best, most innovative game ever. It happened with Cyberpunk 2077 and it happened with No Man's Sky. With both games I ignored all of the hype, tried them for myself and really enjoyed them. Were they the best games ever? No, not in my opinion. But the sheer amount of hate heaped on perfectly decent games when they don't live up to these over-exaggerated, hyped-up expectations is really ridiculous. 

It's why I stopped reading any articles or reviews for games. I only use gameplay videos on Youtube to decide whether or not to buy a game, and even then I'll usually stick it on a wishlist and buy it when it goes on sale a year or two later.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Halo Infinite

Running through the campaign on Legendary and I think that I am on the last boss. It's kicking my *** but it has been a joy soy far.


----------



## JH1983

I bought Cities Skylines on the Cyber Monday sale and been playing it the last couple weeks. Reminds me of the old SimCity games just a little more in depth.


----------



## Tetragammon

Thanks to zonebox for the idea of playing Cyberpunk 2077 again. I started a new playthrough last night and it's been really fun!


----------



## zonebox

@Tetragammon I'm looking forward to playing it again myself, I just want to allow some time to pass so the game is not so fresh in my mind. I think a month or two, and I'll play it again  If there were was more content released I'd be right back at it though, but unfortunately that seems to be the case of most single player games I have played. 

I went online with GTA5 earlier, and saw my first mod menu enabled cheater yesterday. The person was wiping people out left and right, and attacking me remotely even while I was in my garage - I guess you can't be killed there because explosions were going off all around me. He even glitched all of our cameras so they would have some weird effect that made turning difficult, the people on the server were experiencing the same thing, eventually he got fed up with me being immune to his attacks and tried to teleport me out of my garage so I just logged out and went back to my own session. 

To be fair, out of three times of logging in to a public session while doing missions that is the first time I saw anything like it. I might have just caught bad luck, at least I hope that is the case. If it is as bad as I have read, I think a lot of the game play is going to end up just being frustrating and not worth it.


----------



## zkv

*The late 2000' AvP.*
It's a short game and has some problems, but they really nailed the feeling of being the titular unstoppable killing machines; the violence is very graphic and effective so it works if you're in the mood for that kind of thing.

The Marine campaign feels like Aliens (the second one) with some armed androids (or artificial persons, if you prefer) fights thrown in for good measure. Even though Colonial Marines tried to recapture the Aliens feel, this AvP game did it better. Much shorter, but better. The alien creature was changed a bit to give it a serpent-like and really fast moving speed, and looks terrifying, especially in the events where they swarm you. You can stun the Xenos by hitting them as the Marine which doesn't click with the movies but hey, there had to be some mechanic that made it possible to face large amounts of aliens. There's a bit of a ragdoll physics problem, not the worst I've seen but it's there. Oh, and the infinite flare system should have been rethought. It just feels weird constantly throwing a flare forwards every two seconds.

It's completely linear, and the collectables suck. So go where the game wants you to go at all times. But it has great ambiance, and that can make a game for me.

Honestly, I'd like to play Isolation right now. That one's for real.

*Deadlight*
I finished this very short zombie apocalypse 2.5D puzzle platformer and enjoyed it a bunch, until it suddenly ended and I wanted more. I give it a thumbs up, but why so short? Now I'm just getting the collectables.


Scrub-Zero said:


> Diablo 2: Resurrected
> 
> Running a frozen orb sorc through hell slowly but i refunded the game and i won't be playing it again. I have better versions of d2 to play through Path of Diablo and Project Diablo 2. D2R does look really good but graphics arent enough to keep me around. And besides the servers are **** and the game is far from being a good D2 remaster.


A superficial facelift can't beat 20 years of modding. Plus I like some old graphics if they're artistically presented, as is the case in the original D2. I'll pretend Resurrected doesn't exist unless they add considerable expansion or DLC-like content.


----------



## Orb

Continued addiction to Forza Horizon 5 (although not quite as mad). I am grateful that it re-ignited my enthusiasm for gaming. 
Picked up Watchdogs Legion recently in a sale, and am enjoying it - I didn't have the biggest expectations for it, which probably helps.
And finally Golf It! Which is an absolute blast with friends.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

zonebox said:


> Yeah, I think that is the problem is it was hyped beyond belief. I don't typically keep up with gaming videos or news, so I went in without any expectations and enjoyed it a lot. I do think it would be even better if there was more to do, I miss playing it and having the story to follow as well as missions and gigs. It would have been great if they included a kit for modders to use, so that they could create new quests, areas to explore and so on. According to steam I played 133 hours, I imagine it is closer to 110 because I often alt tab out and play around on the Internet or do chores. But for the most part I enjoyed them, and almost received all of the achievements leaving behind two more to complete at a later time.
> 
> It is such a gorgeous world, I liked the characters, the cars were fun.. I especially liked hacking into enemies and send them off sizzling, but now at the end I can't really find very much to do. I mean sizzling people's implants is still fun, but without a goal it gets too repetitive. On the other hand, I'm starting to enjoy GTA 5 a lot - I'm already at 30 hours of gameplay, and have avoided the story mode electing instead to playin my own online session, or play mods. So far I've had a lot of fun with the zombie mod, I think I will try out one that is supposed to make it look more like cyberpunk in the future. I think eventually, I might try to play on the regular servers with other people, I don't know though, I've read a lot of people complain about them being exploited regularly. Bleh.. who knows?
> 
> Usually I pick up games after they have been out for years, and are really cheap. Cyberpunk is probably the newest game I have purchased in a while, with the exception of shadowlands for world of warcraft. Cyberpunk was on sale, and I watched a few videos on it and it really captivated me. It kind of reminded me of the days I used to play a pen and paper RPG called shadowrun.
> 
> I see another game that is coming out that looks pretty cool too, the matrix awakens - I'd really love to give that a shot but I'm not going to purchase a PS5 and unfortunately, I've read it will not be released for the PC.


Yeah, Cyberpunk reminded me of shadowrun as well, but without the very complex magical world. It also reminded me of syndicate and syndicate wars, although they were top down games. No doubt Cyberpunk took inspiration from all those "cyberpunk" games and tabletop that came before.

Anyway, i ended up quitting the game after all.



zkv said:


> A superficial facelift can't beat 20 years of modding. Plus I like some old graphics if they're artistically presented, as is the case in the original D2. I'll pretend Resurrected doesn't exist unless they add considerable expansion or DLC-like content.


Yep, totally agree. Even if blizzard are talking about adding content and buffing up unused skills etc, it's still not worth buying unless you never played d2 before i guess.

Those old d2 graphics have plenty of charm anyway.


----------



## zonebox

I just finished a session of Doom2 via the Doomsday engine, I really like that port a lot.










Doom has been a long time favorite of mine, I wouldn't say that I am a fanatic about it but I remember playing this years ago, my first experience with it I believe was after downloading it from a BBS. I'm not really a FPS sort of person, but when it does come down to it I do enjoy the games I used to play back in the 90s, such as the original doom series, quake, duke3d, and unreal. I think I just enjoy the solo experience more, plus the nostalgia factor. Although with Doom I do remember playing it networked with my little brother, we played via IPX I believe, I had setup a BNC network between my computer and my family computer.. fun times. Later on I do recall playing it through Kali, and Kahn which would allow you to play with others by emulating IPX through your modem I believe, then gamespy. Anyone remember gamespy? I loved those days..

I still have the game set to a lower resolution, but nothing compared to how it used to be. I was playing it on my Amiga, but decided to load doomsday up to get a more enjoyable experience.. surely the pixelated original doom is pretty cool, but I like a little more detail. Plus I like being able to look around on my mouse, it is nice aiming for monsters rather than trying line up by moving around via the keyboard.

I'm still playing GTA5 online, and am inching up to level 100. It is a pretty fun game, so far I have 276 hours of playtime on it so it was definitely worth the $15 I got it on sale for. It is mostly all solo though, since I do invite only sessions. When I have to go into a public session, I found a way to start my own by interrupting the internet connection.. that way I can avoid anyone trying to grief others while they do their missions.


----------



## Omni-slash

How many hours have I put into paradox grand strategy games? That's an infinite void.

_When name gets bigger on map, serotonin is released.

No officer, conquering those natives was just a Victoria 2 reference!_

That about sums up the experience. I'm convinced no one knows what I'm talking about.

In other news, the God of War port was apparently pretty good. I'll wait for a sale to pick it up, however.


----------



## JH1983

Any retro gamers here played Final Fantasy 6 T Edition? It's a ROM hack with tons of extra stuff that looks really well done. I've been meaning to download it. Apparently it takes some extra steps over just downloading a ROM, so that's kept me from trying it so far.


----------



## Tetragammon

Been feeling bored lately... So I decided to take up Diablo III Season 25 by rebirthing an old Monk. That has to be my least-played class in that game... It's been really fun so far.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

JH1983 said:


> Any retro gamers here played Final Fantasy 6 T Edition? It's a ROM hack with tons of extra stuff that looks really well done. I've been meaning to download it. Apparently it takes some extra steps over just downloading a ROM, so that's kept me from trying it so far.


I was going to give it a shot the other day but ended up playing Mechwarrior 5 and I've been on that game for a while, as well as Dying Light. 

All the changes look pretty fun and a bit more challenging is a good thing. FF6 is piss easy...

There's another interesting romhack called Final Fantasy C2 that i want to try out.


----------



## JH1983

Scrub-Zero said:


> I was going to give it a shot the other day but ended up playing Mechwarrior 5 and I've been on that game for a while, as well as Dying Light.
> 
> All the changes look pretty fun and a bit more challenging is a good thing. FF6 is piss easy...
> 
> There's another interesting romhack called Final Fantasy C2 that i want to try out.



Yeah, FF6 was stupid easy. Can't really think of many difficult parts. Love the game though. 

Hadn't heard of that one, but I liked FF2 and FF4. FF2 had the most straightforward leveling system ever. FF4 was the one that really got me into RPG's. I'd played FF1 and Dragon Warrior on NES, but was a little too young at the time to really appreciate them.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Hired Guns (1993)
... and a 3D dungeon-crawler I am working on in Unity.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Hired Guns (1993)


Before i saw the date, i thought you were talking about this game set in the 40k universe:






But Hired Gun is a good game too. I love those old dungeon crawlers that had imagination put into them. It's a shame i never grew up with a PC since they were too expensive for my family back then. I bet i would have a lot of nostalgia for those old games. But now that i can play them as an adult, i have a lot of appreciation and enjoyment from them anyway.


----------



## zonebox

I'm back to playing 7dtd. It is funny to think this is still in alpha, even though it was released in 2013. 









If anyone is interested in a post apocalyptic zombie game that allows you to build like you do in Minecraft, it is for sale on steam for less than $10 USD.


----------



## NoLife93

Nothing atm,i'm waiting for Elden Ring.


----------



## Protozoan

Lots of Mordhau lately. I think it's maybe the hardest game I've played to be honest. It's super punishing for beginners, but also addictive. I haven't played anything else like it.


----------



## m4m8

Sleeping Dogs


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Terminator: Resistance 
Stalker Anomaly: Escape from Pripyat 3.0

I installed Tale of Two Wastelands yesterday with an addon modpack from Wabbajack, but i dont know when i'll get around to that one.


----------



## NikolasFarrel

Final Fantasy VII
Dirge of Cerberus: Final Fantasy VII
Final Fantasy VIII
Chrono trigger
Chrono Cross

Decided to remember the old days took out the shelf favorite PS1 and PS2 and decided to the good old days when I first bought these games. To say that this is the kind of nostalgia that has been missing for so long is to say nothing.


----------



## zonebox

For now, I'm back to Second Life, and Opensim. I've been participating on the Second Life forums, which has been pretty interesting. When I step into it, the place feels as though I am stepping back in time, and the behavior of people reminds me of how forums were back in the earlier 2010s. It is not nearly as active though.


----------



## Tetragammon

Well, Lost Ark was fun. But for whatever reason my friends don't seem to want to play with me, and I really don't want to bother with a guild. 

I was going to keep going with Diablo 3 but grinding Paragon levels and Ancient items gets tedious... So today it was back to SWTOR; I can't say I love all the changes, or the buzz that the story content of the new "expansion" is shorter than ever... but playing a Light-side Sith Warrior with the Jedi Guardian combat style is amusing, and I love that class's original story.


----------



## JH1983

Finally got to play Ogre Battle last night. Had the urge to play it a week or so ago and when I went to dig out my Wii I realized I'd lost the power cable and sensor bar. So I ordered those off Amazon. Then when they got here I realized my living room TV only has HDMI, so I had to dig up an old TV too and set it up in my living room. But I only had to work 3 hours last night due to weather and finally got some time to play.


----------



## The Fozz

Conan Exiles, though probably not for much longer with 3.0 incoming. If it's as major in it's changes as most are speculating then a lot more mods than normal will probably break and it could be a bit before mod authors can fix most of them. Who knows if I'll get hooked on something else while waiting but I'm sure I'll be back at some point.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Anvil Of Dawn (1995)
Flight Of The Amazon Queen (1995)

Newer releases from Steam:
Fireboy And Watergirl: Elements
ibb And obb


----------



## Memories of Silence

Stardew Valley
Fireboy and Watergirl: Elements
Terraria

Going To Try Soon:

The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
Flight of the Amazon Queen
ibb & obb.


----------



## m4m8

Tomb Raider (2013)


----------



## pillbugger

The Who Cares game. Here's how you play:

Avoid all news and trends. This means no news websites or websites that keep you up to date with current events (reddit, twitter, etc).
You more you keep yourself ignorant of worldly events and trends, the more points you earn!

Frankly, I don't enjoy the game as much as I used to.


----------



## The Fozz

Definitely a familiar game pillbugger XD though even without any social media accounts, I find it difficult. Not sure I ever enjoyed it as such, but I've definitely felt an urge to maintain a "high score" on the rare occasion I felt I had one, normally when particularly depressed. Don't care for being overwhelmed by sad/depressing news or getting caught up in internet fights but I don't have as positive a view of being "neutral and above it all" as I used to when I played this game more often. Is playing mainly a response to feeling overwhelmed for you do you think?


----------



## pillbugger

@The Fozz Before, I had no desire to be part of society, so naturally, I was a pro at the game! I guess I had little bouts of "what ifs" and boredom here and then. If it weren't for those, maybe I would have ranked among the top players.


Here's another (less depressing) game that I enjoy: The other day, as I was waiting for something, I decided to boot up and play Super Smash Bros. Not the newest entry in the series... but the ancient one on the 3DS (you can't beat free online access!). I played some one on one games. I get a nasty rush from the competitive nature, but it is fun most of the times.


----------



## The Fozz

@pillbugger Sounds like fun! You said one on one, was that Vs AI? Glad your still getting good use out of older hardware and games  I've got to admit, 3DS sounds comparatively new to me, original Gameboy & N64 was my first and last generation of Nintendo hardware that I owned and played with any regularity and so N64 smash bros is the only version I'm actually familiar with. My sister and cousins helped develop in me a hatred for Kirby and Jigglypuff because I had no idea how to counter their ability to float for so long but I also refused to play as them 

With you on the free online thing, I stick to PC these days for several reasons but one is because I have a hard time accepting the notion of paying a subscription to play online multiplayer. Admittedly I was never very comfortable with competitive situations and the rush you mentioned, if it happens, can sometimes scare me so I never had much competitive multiplayer experience to begin with.


----------



## pillbugger

@The Fozz With other people, as AI doesn't come close to the difficulty of playing with other people... even the people that aren't that good have their own obstacles to deal with. Funnily enough, the original Smash Bros on the N64 was the only game in the series that I didn't touch. Yeah, those two puffballs like to float in the air, mad annoying. Good thing they're slow. 

That competitive rush is like a love/hate relationship. 😤 You're better off without it!


----------



## Rickets

Far Cry 6!


----------



## andy1984

I tried some games but I couldn't get into them.

but I'm enjoying to play encased now.

_update_ the game went bung and I didnt have the patience to fix it, and it bothered me that it sucked up my time so I removed it.


----------



## JH1983

Picked up Divinity Original Sin 2 over the weekend and started that.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Elden Ring and also Tales of Two Wastelands on the side.


----------



## Tetragammon

Minecraft 1.18.1 with the All The Mods 7 modpack. I love the new cave and cavern generation, it's gorgeous.


----------



## probably offline

Elden ring :3


----------



## roberttimothlee34

I am playing pc golf games at golf tips & facts. I always enjoy playing this game with my friends at expensive clubs


----------



## Scrub-Zero

probably offline said:


> Elden ring :3


_High Five_

It's a great game, isn't it? Totally lived up to the hype and it's the first game I bought full price and not refunded in oh 20+ years.


----------



## floyd the barber

I've been playing World War 3 on Steam and Hell let loose.


----------



## Rickets

probably offline said:


> Elden ring :3


lol I remember you being hyped for that.


----------



## Rickets

Dying Light 2 alongside Far Cry 6. 

The former is much better optimized...so cool to finally be able to max it out with ultra settings. I'm enjoying both games.


----------



## Disheveled and Lost

The Fozz said:


> @pillbugger Sounds like fun! You said one on one, was that Vs AI? Glad your still getting good use out of older hardware and games  I've got to admit, 3DS sounds comparatively new to me, original Gameboy & N64 was my first and last generation of Nintendo hardware that I owned and played with any regularity and so N64 smash bros is the only version I'm actually familiar with. My sister and cousins helped develop in me a hatred for Kirby and Jigglypuff because I had no idea how to counter their ability to float for so long but I also refused to play as them
> 
> With you on the free online thing, I stick to PC these days for several reasons but one is because I have a hard time accepting the notion of paying a subscription to play online multiplayer. Admittedly I was never very comfortable with competitive situations and the rush you mentioned, if it happens, can sometimes scare me so I never had much competitive multiplayer experience to begin with.


Nintendo 64 although it had very few games was the last great Nintendo Console. Nowhere near the original NES in terms of greatness, but had some gems. I just bought 10 N64 games and a new N64 controller for $100. The games were another $300 and I then got a rumble pack and system and whatever else. Gamecube had a few great games, the original Game Boy actually wasn't a great system and didn't have many great games but it was the first true mainstream handheld so it was revolutionary. Game Boy Advance on the other hand was the greatest handheld ever, at least tied with Sony PSP for best handheld. The first Kirby for NES was the best one, I liked Kirby Squeak Squad for DS and I want to play Kirby on my modded 3ds cause it has a lot of secrets and replay


----------



## Disheveled and Lost

zonebox said:


> I just finished a session of Doom2 via the Doomsday engine, I really like that port a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doom has been a long time favorite of mine, I wouldn't say that I am a fanatic about it but I remember playing this years ago, my first experience with it I believe was after downloading it from a BBS. I'm not really a FPS sort of person, but when it does come down to it I do enjoy the games I used to play back in the 90s, such as the original doom series, quake, duke3d, and unreal. I think I just enjoy the solo experience more, plus the nostalgia factor. Although with Doom I do remember playing it networked with my little brother, we played via IPX I believe, I had setup a BNC network between my computer and my family computer.. fun times. Later on I do recall playing it through Kali, and Kahn which would allow you to play with others by emulating IPX through your modem I believe, then gamespy. Anyone remember gamespy? I loved those days..
> 
> I still have the game set to a lower resolution, but nothing compared to how it used to be. I was playing it on my Amiga, but decided to load doomsday up to get a more enjoyable experience.. surely the pixelated original doom is pretty cool, but I like a little more detail. Plus I like being able to look around on my mouse, it is nice aiming for monsters rather than trying line up by moving around via the keyboard.
> 
> I'm still playing GTA5 online, and am inching up to level 100. It is a pretty fun game, so far I have 276 hours of playtime on it so it was definitely worth the $15 I got it on sale for. It is mostly all solo though, since I do invite only sessions. When I have to go into a public session, I found a way to start my own by interrupting the internet connection.. that way I can avoid anyone trying to grief others while they do their missions.


Doom's graphics of those original classic games looked great around 1990 but just too blocky with too much popup to be playable. I got to the final boss of half life on hard mode single player, and beat Red Faction 1 for PS2 on "impossible" difficulty. Half Life overall I think is best first person shooter ever, but Red Faction almost takes it to another level, it borrowed from Half Life but plays way smoother and in some ways is a better game than Half Life in the variety of weapons and vehicles and things you can control, including a submarine. Doom led to Half Life which led to Red Faction, so Half Life and Red Faction borrowed elements of Doom. Red Faction is somehow dirt cheap now despite the price increases on all games in the last year or 2, especially sealed games.

I beat about 6 GTA games (I think every one up until GTA4) I never played GTA5 and it made a billion dollars I think in profit but it was nowhere near the original games. GTA3 is the best, then either Vice City Stories or San Andreas. San Andreas just you had no limits to what you could do. In some ways San Andreas was the most open-ended game set in the biggest world with the most possibilities of any game ever


----------



## probably offline

Scrub-Zero said:


> _High Five_
> 
> It's a great game, isn't it? Totally lived up to the hype and it's the first game I bought full price and not refunded in oh 20+ years.


It's great. My biggest problem with it would be repeating bosses. I wish they had cut some of that.



Rickets said:


> lol I remember you being hyped for that.


Hehe :3


----------



## hauntedbyreality

Every new game I try bores me to death and I end up abandoning them. 

I got depressed thinking about how I've played the same game for the last 13 years. 

I've made no progress in life.


----------



## JH1983

Divinity Original Sin 2 

Turn based tactical RPG that has couch co op.


----------



## pillbugger

I've been playing Subnautica: Below Zero. Well, technically, not anymore since I beat it. The game and its predecessor are good ways to explore and live one's deep-rooted childhood marine biologist fantasies that started when you were taken by field trip to an aquarium... except with aliens thrown in.










In terms of gameplay, it's pretty much the same thing as its predecessor, which I enjoyed a bit more. I guess the magic kind of wore off. The first game felt more mysterious and spookier - there was an encounter that even made me jump.  Freaking ugly red and white leviathan. It's the only game that I've played that has made me do that. I recommend to anyone to has never played it to jump in completely blind, like I did.

Anyways, playing this game marks the end of my abstinence from video games. How long did I last... over half a year? I plan on playing a few other games, all of them being sequels of sorts to games that I have enjoyed.

A few more screenshots that I have took:

* *













A picture of my base, before I expanded it a lot more. The game has a pretty expansive base-building feature. One can spend as little or as much time with it as possible. Lots of novelty features.









Aww. Whatever happened to Potato the cat though?









Gathering components to help a friend.









...Ah right. It is very easy to bug the game, at least in my experience. I went out of bounds a bit too much. My old suit Prawn Suit got stuck on the roof of a building. Console commands had to be utilized to get my character out, but I couldn't find a way to save the Prawn Suit, so I had to make a new one to replace it. RIP Brawly.


----------



## pillbugger

I'm now playing this colorfully vibrant game, Kingdom Rush Vengeance. The art is what drew me to the series in the first place, back when the first game was but a mere flash game. It's a tower defense game, where you set up your troops to annihilate your enemies before they reach a certain point. This time, your playing a bad guy instead of a good guy, unlike the past entries. After a while, I like to turn off the music and play my own collection of tunes as the battlefield chaos ensues.


----------



## Tetragammon

I've been trying Black Desert again, as the Nova this time. I think I may finish the story at least. Still not the biggest fan... I can never remember any combos.

I was going to try getting back into Guild Wars 2 after like 7-8 years but ugh. The grinding just to get ascended gear in that game just puts me off now.


----------



## Tabris

Elden Ring, I’ve really been enjoying it but am taking it slow as I want to 100% the game.


----------



## Omni-slash

Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance.

One of my favorites in the series.


----------



## The Fozz

Bayonetta, on and off. Yet again got invested in watching someone else play a game I own but haven't finished (which is many of them) so I'm trying to actually beat it rather then give in and let it be spoiled for me. Though I suppose the story isn't Bayonetta's strongest asset anyway.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Forza Horizon 3.


----------



## pillbugger

CrossCode. Or more specifically the DLC for it that was released a while ago... about time! I'll finally see the proper ending. I was first drawn to the game by its art and simple but fun-looking combat...










...but stayed for the characters. The story and the way the characters interacted had me hooked and even chuckling, I recall as I load the game back up again. I need to know what is the deal with the C'tron guy as the game pretty much ended on a cliff hanger. The setting is an MMO and reminds me of my MMO days.

It's been a while since I beat the base game, but fortunately there is an in-game encyclopedia that catches me up on the story again. I'm a bit rusty, and I've considered just replaying the game again.


----------



## zonebox

I've been playing WoW on a MOP server for the past week, it has been pretty fun but I am getting to that point where it is getting to a point where progressing my character takes longer and I start to lose interest in it. 










Here I am, piloting a ball of flame flinging crazy gnomes in the air and setting them on fire 😈 This was a couple of days ago, now I am grinding away for gear and wondering if it is something I really want to be doing considering I don't want to group up with others. 

I want to give ffxiv another shot, but I no longer have access to the free account and don't want to start spending $15 a month again on it. I think I may try GW2, but am not really in a rush at the moment.


----------



## Destroy_the_Orcs

I've been getting back into Gears of War. I re-played the first 3 (and bought RAAM's Shadow) and now I'm playing Judgement. It's different but I'm enjoying it so far, I love the new weapons. Or "old" weapons I guess, I'm like 10 years late.


----------



## Tetragammon

Back to BDO again, just because my friends won't stop playing it...

Honestly I don't understand what they love about it. I hate the action-oriented combat; the moves look cool but I can never remember what keys to press in what order to perform "combos" so I end up just mashing random buttons. I'd strongly prefer a hotbar with all my skills mapped out. And my favorite thing about other MMOs has always been running dungeons and raids, especially with the "holy trinity" of Tank, DPS and Healer... In a game with no trinity I feel kind of lost, and with no dungeons to run I don't even know what I'd do at "endgame." I guess my friends enjoy the "life skills" like training horses or whatever, but honestly that just sounds boring to me. The game world is huge but it feels kind of empty, and the story is really lackluster... I dunno.

I wish my friends had gotten into Lost Ark. It's also from Korea but way more my playstyle. But they're ALWAYS in BDO... I feel bad for not playing with them much anymore but what can I do when they like a game that I don't? This kind of stuff is exactly what I hate most about socialization -- feeling obligated to do something just because friends or family want to.


----------



## Folded Edge

Finally gotten round to playing this, think I'm about 3/4 ways through. I played through Little Nightmares a few months ago. I'm always way behind with games.


----------



## JH1983

Wife and I are doing another playthrough of Divinity Original Sin 2 on the hardest difficulty this time.


----------



## Destroy_the_Orcs

Beat Judgement and Gears 4 and now I'm playing 5. I loved 4, wish I played it sooner. I like 5 too but I'm getting a little Gears'd out, might take a break to play Deep Rock Galactic's new season.


----------



## floyd the barber

Dying light 2


----------



## Rickets

Folded Edge said:


> Finally gotten round to playing this, think I'm about 3/4 ways through. I played through Little Nightmares a few months ago. I'm always way behind with games.


Good games, those.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Lemmings 95 (1995)


----------



## Rickets

Cyberpunk,

I finally got it working where it wasn't stuttering and janky. So many NPCs in the city..unlike any game I've ever played. Under all the glitches and bugs there is a cool game here.


----------



## Tetragammon

Still playing BDO with the friends, but finally got back into No Man's Sky on my own time. Man, they've made some serious improvements to that game! The Expedition was pretty fun so I started a Normal game after; I finally found a "squid" type Exotic ship, bought that up... It's been fun.


----------



## Folded Edge

Tetragammon said:


> Still playing BDO with the friends, but finally got back into No Man's Sky on my own time. Man, they've made some serious improvements to that game! The Expedition was pretty fun so I started a Normal game after; I finally found a "squid" type Exotic ship, bought that up... It's been fun.



I played it for the first time at the end of last year. Probably spent 50-60 hours and stopped. Might get back into it at some point.


----------



## Pechorin

Playing Resident Evil 7 as it's free with subscription. 

Man, I'm not well equipped for these games. Terrifying.


----------



## zonebox

Playing a vanilla wow server, and enjoying myself quite a lot at the moment. There are a lot of people on it, and it was nice to be able to help a few people out without having any kind of commitment after. I even avenged the death of a fellow player, after they fell to Stitches.










Well, more like pulled him to the town and let the guards take him down. I like this server, the people on it are friendly and remind me of how players were back in the earlier 2000s - I really wasn't expecting that. Just a bunch of dorks having fun in a fantasy environment. It reminds me of how mmorpgs used to be, for a very brief period of time.


----------



## Orb

A Short Hike (PC) - fantastic little game.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

War Wind (1996)


----------



## Humesday

Resident Evil: Village
Martha is Dead

I really enjoyed both of these games that I recently completed. I've played Resident Evil: Village several times.


----------



## Tetragammon

Having found and fully upgraded like four Exotic ships, and even found and fully upgraded an Experimental Rifle-type Multi-Tool, I think I'm burnt out on No Man's Sky again. So I decided to give Elder Scrolls Online a real chance again. I bought the Collectors Edition when it first came out but only played for like a month because I didn't want to sub. At least it's buy to play now; I really dislike subscription games because I wasted WAY too much money on WoW over the years. Although there's no way I'm dumping like $150 to get all the DLCs. Hopefully the base game will be fun enough.


----------



## Humesday

Senua's Sacrifice 
The Evil Within
Far Cry 6


----------



## floyd the barber

I've been playing Lost Ark. It's pretty fun so far.


----------



## Humesday

God of War


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Beyond Good and Evil (2003)
Zork Nemesis (1996)


----------



## Rickets

Guardians of the Galaxy
Unravel 2
A Plague Tale Innocence


----------



## JH1983

About to start Stray on ps5. Still working on Stardew Valley as well.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Delta Force (1998)
Warcraft III: Reign Of Chaos (2002)


----------



## floyd the barber

Still hell let loose, but the influx of new players is so maddening. They don't listen, they think it's like call of duty or battlefield. ugh


----------



## Memories of Silence

DOOM Ultimate
Blake Stone: Planet Strike

I never used to be able to play FPS games without motion sickness, but now I can.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Warcraft: Orcs & Humans (1994)
Warcraft II: Tides Of Darkness (1995)


----------



## Tetragammon

I finally decided to give Neverwinter a try since it's free. I've been meaning to play it for years but always had something else to play. It shows its age but it's been pretty fun; it reminds me a lot of Neverwinter Nights, which I used to play all the time back in the day. I really like all the different races, and the world and monsters are pretty cool.

But I really wish it were single-player. I've been thinking that I actually like a lot of aspects of MMORPGs, like leveling, quests, upgrading gear, crafting, exploring the world, and especially the way MMOs tend to be a lot larger than single-player games. But on the other hand, the _people_ have completely ruined the genre for me. I just _cannot_ do guilds anymore. I don't want to watch a bunch of random idiots chatting away pointlessly in my text box, especially when their chatter has nothing to do with the game. I don't even want some random guildie messaging me, for any reason. I definitely don't want to take part in any of the insane drama that inevitably crops up in every guild. And so many guilds now require their members to join their Discord, as if I wanted to hear whiny kids or old mouth-breathers rambling through my headset while I'm trying to enjoy the damn game. Or, worse, have guild people messaging me while I'm off playing another game.

But then it feels like multi-player games are the bandwagon that every developer has to jump on these days... Good single-player games are so rare. I really miss the good old days, way before the MOBAs or Battle Royales or roguelikes, when most of the games that came out were single-player.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Command & Conquer: Red Alert (1995)


----------



## JH1983

I got a DLC bundle for Civilization 6 for 50% off over the weekend, so I'll be back on that for awhile. I was looking at it and saw you could make vampire units and that was the main selling point for me.


----------



## zonebox

Steam has a sale on The Elder Scrolls Online, so I decided to get it. That thing was nearly 100gb download, it took forever! I've only played about an hour of it so far, but it is pretty neat looking so far, I think I will get my $6.00 out of it and then some. Considering there is no monthly payment, I think I will probably play it on and off for quite a while, although I would have appreciated a stand alone game more than having to log into a server. On the downside, I had to uninstall GTA5 to make space for it, I need to get a new hard drive to accommodate these larger games.

I decided to start out with Vvardenfell as I am familiar with it from the ES3, and it is fun going through areas that I am a bit familiar with.


----------



## Tetragammon

zonebox said:


> Steam has a sale on The Elder Scrolls Online, so I decided to get it. That thing was nearly 100gb download, it took forever! I've only played about an hour of it so far, but it is pretty neat looking so far, I think I will get my $6.00 out of it and then some. Considering there is no monthly payment, I think I will probably play it on and off for quite a while, although I would have appreciated a stand alone game more than having to log into a server. On the downside, I had to uninstall GTA5 to make space for it, I need to get a new hard drive to accommodate these larger games.
> 
> I decided to start out with Vvardenfell as I am familiar with it from the ES3, and it is fun going through areas that I am a bit familiar with.


Good luck... ESO is a pretty good game but if you want to do _any_ crafting at all you basically HAVE to sub because it gives you access to the endless crafting mat bag. There are too many mats and your inventory is too small to juggle it all otherwise. Plus only the base game stuff and Morrowind is actually free. There are tons of areas and content, like the Thieves Guild and Dark Brotherhood, which require purchases. I ended up subbing for one month and then using the currency I got from subbing to buy a content pack while it was on sale, which had the Thieves Guild, Dark Brotherhood and Orsinium; I think it was a pretty good deal for like $15. Even though I bought the collector's edition of the game when it first came out for like $80... Sigh.


----------



## floyd the barber

i finally got an xbox x so i've been playing Halo a lot. so many great memories


----------



## zonebox

@Tetragammon So far 11 hours in and have enjoyed it. I don't think I'm going to push it too far, and purchase any expansion or a subscription - it is fun but I don't want to spend anymore money on it. I've read quite a few people who are upset because ESO is predatory with their DLC and gift shop and I don't want to spend money on any of those kinds of business practices. 

It is a shame, because I could have enjoyed this game just as much if it were a solo game, so far I haven't done any grouping, which is fine for me. If this is the model for all future Elder Scrolls games it is going to suck, I was hoping that eventually we would have another solo game out there.

I think I finished the main quest line already, and am now going around finding side quests to complete, after I am done with Vvardenfell I might try out the other areas, but after that will probably uninstall it to free up space on my hard drive and find another game later on that is on sale. I might come back to it a few years in the future, that tends to be my thing.


----------



## Tetragammon

zonebox said:


> @Tetragammon So far 11 hours in and have enjoyed it. I don't think I'm going to push it too far, and purchase any expansion or a subscription - it is fun but I don't want to spend anymore money on it. I've read quite a few people who are upset because ESO is predatory with their DLC and gift shop and I don't want to spend money on any of those kinds of business practices.
> 
> It is a shame, because I could have enjoyed this game just as much if it were a solo game, so far I haven't done any grouping, which is fine for me. If this is the model for all future Elder Scrolls games it is going to suck, I was hoping that eventually we would have another solo game out there.
> 
> I think I finished the main quest line already, and am now going around finding side quests to complete, after I am done with Vvardenfell I might try out the other areas, but after that will probably uninstall it to free up space on my hard drive and find another game later on that is on sale. I might come back to it a few years in the future, that tends to be my thing.


Yeah, I would have enjoyed ESO a LOT more if it was solo. I'm getting particularly sick of all these cash-grab practices from developers/publishers, especially in MMOs. Like at least with WoW you can just buy the latest expansion and sub, and all the old expansions come with it. But with ESO and GW2 in particular, you have to pay separately for ALL the old content, which gets into the hundreds of dollars if you actually want to see/experience everything... It's what completely put me off from going back to GW2: it would have been prohibitively expensive to actually get all the story content. Which is particularly heinous in a game I already paid full price for in the first place!

I believe that they've already confirmed that The Elder Scrolls VI will be solo, though -- back when some gamers were in an uproar about Fallout 76 being online, they confirmed it. I just hope they don't go the route that pretty much every game company seems to be going these days and have tons of DLC or even microtransactions in a solo game... Maybe I'm just old, jaded and bitter but I REALLY miss the days before DLC, when developers would actually release a full, complete game and then sometimes a decently large expansion pack or two. Not like today with dozens and dozens of often tiny DLC.

Speaking of DLC, I recently decided to play through the Dragon Age series again since EA is doing away with Bioware points and all of the DLC is now free. I feel a bit pissed that I bought the Ultimate Edition of Dragon Age Origins a few years ago... If I had waited I could have gotten all the extra content for free. Ah well.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Z: Steel Soldiers (2001)


----------



## zonebox

So far, 1 day 23 hours into ESO - I think it has been well worth the $6 USD. I have to admit, it is tempting to purchase DLC, but I don't really feel the need for it. As it stands, there appears to be so much content that it is not necessary. The game is beyond easy, but I am not really looking for a challenge, or feel the need to purchase more to get beyond obstacles. I just like to explore, hit up questlines, do my best to immerse myself in the fantasy world, and appreciate the scenery. I'm curious how many hours I can play, before I need to invest more money into it.

The worst part of any game, at least as far as I have experienced, is when it ends. You have so much invested in the story, your character, the NPCs, and for me at least, I want it to just keep going. When the game is done with, I often feel a sense of loss, it is for me, weird like that. Even worst, is trying to fill that now vacant time with something else to keep myself occupied with.

I would think it is the same way with shows that eventually end, you want to see more, there is so much potential, you get attached to the characters, and for some reason or another, despite how awesome you may feel it is, it is over. (Orville must continue!) I doubt I am alone in feeling that way.

I think for some companies, they recognize such a void, and try their best to capitalize off of it. One ends up spending more money, for less content.

Buuuuut.. Yeah, definitely worth the money for me, I do wish it was offline, because then there could be user generated content for it, which is often really amazing, however, I am not going to spend a buttload of money for diminishing returns. I am happy with what I have received with my purchase. It will suck when it is done, but such are games, they can't go on forever. Plus, there are always other games on the horizon for one to explore.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Medieval: Total War (2001)
Warcraft: Orcs & Humans (1994)
Warcraft II: Tides Of Darkness (1995)
Z: Steel Soldiers (2001)


----------



## Tetragammon

I've been really enjoying the Dragon Age series for the past few weeks. Right up until it was time to start "Dragon Age: Inquisition."

It's hard to explain but I think the third game is my least favorite of the whole series. Origins was a masterpiece, and while DA2 was nowhere near as good, it still held its own. But with Inquisition... I think I just can't connect to my character and their place in the world due to the way they're propped up as this quasi-religious figurehead, the "Herald of Andraste." Even when I go around telling everyone I possibly can that I am NOT a Herald of anything, least of all Andraste... people still treat my character as a Christ-like "Savior." It's so disturbing to me, being on the receiving end of blind faith and devotion; it makes me feel downright dirty.

It's funny how a strong distaste for religion IRL can even spoil fantasy settings for me... I WANT to like "Inquisition" but every time I start it I just feel like stopping.


----------



## floyd the barber

i've been playing zelda breath of the wild and diablo 3 on switch lite. also luigi's mansion 3. really fun.


----------



## Tetragammon

I've been playing Diablo 3 Season 27 recently. I really love the new Tal Rasha Meteor build; it's super fun.

But I hate having to group with other players for certain things like powerleveling or bounties. They send random friend invites afterward and I feel too bad rejecting them so I accept... But then I have these random "friends" asking if I want to do stuff. I guess people nowadays who just love multiplayer don't understand those of us who want to play primarily solo. I know I just need to remove all these "friends" but I still feel bad about it, for no damn good reason. 

I really wish Diablo 3 had an offline mode like Diablo 2 did.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Supreme Commander (2007)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Stalker: G.A.M.M.A


----------



## Humesday

Europa Universalis IV
Alien: Isolation 

Two games that are in my top ten.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My list for tonight 

Age Of Empires: Gold Edition (1999)
Command And Conquer: Generals (2003)
Machines (1999)
Warzone 2100 (1999)


----------



## Memories of Silence

Flight of the Amazon Queen
Black Mirror
Bloodborne


----------



## Folded Edge

Xbox Game Pass users, anyone have a favourite recommendation for something that's on there just now?


----------



## Humesday

Cyberpunk 2077

I like it so far, but I keep thinking about returning to EU4. EU4 is so addictive. It's my favorite strategy game of all time.


----------



## Starcut83

Started playing Lost Ark...but I am super casual and just enjoying the story and gameplay. I will probably stop playing once I get to the raiding section of the game, I just don't have the time or desire to sink into it...but it's fun for now.


----------



## Orb

Folded Edge said:


> Xbox Game Pass users, anyone have a favourite recommendation for something that's on there just now?


So much good stuff - what genres are you into? orb808 if you want to add me btw.


----------



## Folded Edge

Orb said:


> So much good stuff - what genres are you into? orb808 if you want to add me btw.


I liked quite a lot in years gone past. Last few years, the old concentration levels haven't been great when my healths been ****, so I've been down to mostly playing FPS games because you can drop in and play a few rounds and stop.
I used to play a lot of FIFA et al, but not any more.
I've enjoyed modern platformers like Little Nightmares and Limbo a lot, more recently. I've also played a good few Indy games that I've liked.
So just looking for something a bit different or that I've not considered.
Anything except FIFA or driving games, but defo include Mario Kart style driving game as suggestions.

Thanks Orb and I'll add you on there. I've not got a headset, but I'm thinking about getting one.


----------



## Orb

Folded Edge said:


> I liked quite a lot in years gone past. Last few years, the old concentration levels haven't been great when my healths been ****, so I've been down to mostly playing FPS games because you can drop in and play a few rounds and stop.
> I used to play a lot of FIFA et al, but not any more.
> I've enjoyed modern platformers like Little Nightmares and Limbo a lot, more recently. I've also played a good few Indy games that I've liked.
> So just looking for something a bit different or that I've not considered.
> Anything except FIFA or driving games, but defo include Mario Kart style driving game as suggestions.
> 
> Thanks Orb and I'll add you on there. I've not got a headset, but I'm thinking about getting one.


I'm with you on the concentration levels in games - which is actually why Game Pass is awesome since it adds new and different things all the time.

The only 'FPS' I play at all is Fortnite (yes, i know) - but only because couple members of my family play it. The no-build version. COD in the past but again only because friends played it. Mainly because I'm generally pretty crap at them lol.

Something a bit different?

If you've played Limbo, then Inside is an obvious choice. 
Slay The Spire is a must play IMO.
the Ori games are great examples of modern 2D platformers
Fire Watch is certainly different, doesn't take long to finish, and I enjoyed it a lot
Golf With Your Friends is awesome multiplayer fun
Subliminal is very original and wonderful - I need to go back to it since I was stuck on a certain part
Tetris Effect Is a surprisingly excellent version of the game, and especially with VR.

Don't think there are any Mario Kart style racing games. But as I might have mentioned, I'm heavily into the emulation scene and there are ways to do versions of Mario Kart online.
On PC at least, Sonic & All Stars Racing Transformed is a great Mario alternative.


So as you might have guessed, I use Game pass Ultimate since I can use it on both PC and Xbox (1). PC preferred, but if you ever want to do a multiplayer I'm good with either.


----------



## Folded Edge

Orb said:


> I'm with you on the concentration levels in games - which is actually why Game Pass is awesome since it adds new and different things all the time.
> 
> The only 'FPS' I play at all is Fortnite (yes, i know) - but only because couple members of my family play it. The no-build version. COD in the past but again only because friends played it. Mainly because I'm generally pretty crap at them lol.
> 
> Something a bit different?
> 
> If you've played Limbo, then Inside is an obvious choice.
> Slay The Spire is a must play IMO.
> the Ori games are great examples of modern 2D platformers
> Fire Watch is certainly different, doesn't take long to finish, and I enjoyed it a lot
> Golf With Your Friends is awesome multiplayer fun
> Subliminal is very original and wonderful - I need to go back to it since I was stuck on a certain part
> Tetris Effect Is a surprisingly excellent version of the game, and especially with VR.
> 
> Don't think there are any Mario Kart style racing games. But as I might have mentioned, I'm heavily into the emulation scene and there are ways to do versions of Mario Kart online.
> On PC at least, Sonic & All Stars Racing Transformed is a great Mario alternative.
> 
> 
> So as you might have guessed, I use Game pass Ultimate since I can use it on both PC and Xbox (1). PC preferred, but if you ever want to do a multiplayer I'm good with either.



Thanks Orb, I'll check those out.

I've got an Xbox One as well, sadly my PC, which I built (quite some time ago) mainly for general stuff and making music, would laugh at me if I tried to play games on it 😁

I'll add you on there over the weekend.

Thanks again


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

The Settlers IV (2001)


----------



## Orb

Ni no Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch Remastered (PC). Fantastic game, love the animation and story so far.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Dominus (1994)
Imperium Galactica (1997)


----------



## Memories of Silence

Graveyard Keeper
Age of Empires II
Keen Dreams.


----------



## AshtrayedHeart

Big fan of old 80s games. Mostly into Ice Climber and the original Donkey Kong lately


----------



## Shawn81

Path of Exile SSF HC.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

What I played earlier: Dominus (1994)

Not sure what to play next.


----------



## Shawn81

Just lost my Path of Exile HC character to a random client freeze. Not starting over again. On to My Time At Sandrock.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Elden Ring and Stalker GAMMA. 

I tried bloodborne for a while but I can't seem to get into it.


----------



## Folded Edge

Battlefield 2042, it was just added to Xbox Game Pass. I'm glad I didn't drop coin on it, when it was released.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Sudden Strike (2000)


----------



## Orb

Folded Edge said:


> Battlefield 2042, it was just added to Xbox Game Pass. I'm glad I didn't drop coin on it, when it was released.


Not worth installing then? Last Battlefield I put any decent time into was Battlefield 1 , which I really enjoyed. Was tempted to try one of the others, since they are indeed on Game Pass.


----------



## Fever Dream

The Stellaris: Star Trek New Civilizations overhaul mod.


----------



## Folded Edge

Orb said:


> Not worth installing then? Last Battlefield I put any decent time into was Battlefield 1 , which I really enjoyed. Was tempted to try one of the others, since they are indeed on Game Pass.


I've only played it for an hour or two. Worth giving a go since it won't cost you anything. 

If you've got space, it's only 37GB, small when compared to the likes of COD.

I've got I and V installed, but I've barely played them. But I was a huge fan of the series going back to Battlefield: Bad Company 2.


----------



## Orb

Folded Edge said:


> I've only played it for an hour or two. Worth giving a go since it won't cost you anything.
> 
> If you've got space, it's only 37GB, small when compared to the likes of COD.
> 
> I've got I and V installed, but I've barely played them. But I was a huge fan of the series going back to Battlefield: Bad Company 2.


Yeah ,why not. Now I have my ultrawide (32:9) monitor it should look really good. Only ever played two Battlefield games, 1 on PC and 1943 on the PS3 (which was great fun with friends). Bad Company 2 I seem to recall is supposed to the one of the best in the series right?


----------



## Tez

World of Warcraft


----------



## Folded Edge

Orb said:


> Yeah ,why not. Now I have my ultrawide (32:9) monitor it should look really good. Only ever played two Battlefield games, 1 on PC and 1943 on the PS3 (which was great fun with friends). Bad Company 2 I seem to recall is supposed to the one of the best in the series right?


Woohoo massive screen action 😄, I hope you're happy with your purchase and enjoy using it  New toys rock.

Bad Company 2 was the first Battlefield game I played after only having played COD games before. It had been out for quite a while by then, but there were still plenty of people playing. A bit of a classic, great mix of game play and maps. The only gripe was you couldn't go prone in it for, seemed like a weird thing not to include. Loved it regardless, and then stuck with Battlefield releases for a long time after that.

I'm not sure what time zone you're in these days? I could try and hook up with for a game of 2042.


----------



## Orb

Folded Edge said:


> Woohoo massive screen action 😄, I hope you're happy with your purchase and enjoy using it  New toys rock.
> 
> Bad Company 2 was the first Battlefield game I played after only having played COD games before. It had been out for quite a while by then, but there were still plenty of people playing. A bit of a classic, great mix of game play and maps. The only gripe was you couldn't go prone in it for, seemed like a weird thing not to include. Loved it regardless, and then stuck with Battlefield releases for a long time after that.
> 
> I'm not sure what time zone you're in these days? I could try and hook up with for a game of 2042.


It's amazing, honestly. With the lights off, the feeling of immersion is quite incredible in some games. Not to the level of VR obviously, but a big step up from regular size screens. No prone? Terrible game  Yeah I'd be up for a game - want to practice first though, haha. My time zone is Pacific Standard Time which is 8 hours behind the UK.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

What I played earlier: Praetorians (2003)


----------



## Memories of Silence

Saints Row The Third: Remastered
Trine 2


----------



## Folded Edge

Orb said:


> It's amazing, honestly. With the lights off, the feeling of immersion is quite incredible in some games. Not to the level of VR obviously, but a big step up from regular size screens. No prone? Terrible game  Yeah I'd be up for a game - want to practice first though, haha. My time zone is Pacific Standard Time which is 8 hours behind the UK.
> 
> View attachment 150741



H O L Y S H I T!!!. 😮😯😲🤭🥳🥳🥳

You're living the dream, dude. That looks quite incredible. I am seriously jealous 😁.

Don't let the lack of prone fool you, it was a class act.

I'd only been playing COD again, so it's a big change again. Let me know if you're up for a game at some point. You might not dig it once you've played it. 

Enjoy the humongous screen.


----------



## JH1983

Just started Salt and Sacrifice.


----------



## Orb

Folded Edge said:


> H O L Y S H I T!!!. 😮😯😲🤭🥳🥳🥳
> 
> You're living the dream, dude. That looks quite incredible. I am seriously jealous 😁.
> 
> Don't let the lack of prone fool you, it was a class act.
> 
> I'd only been playing COD again, so it's a big change again. Let me know if you're up for a game at some point. You might not dig it once you've played it.
> 
> Enjoy the humongous screen.





Folded Edge said:


> H O L Y S H I T!!!. 😮😯😲🤭🥳🥳🥳
> 
> You're living the dream, dude. That looks quite incredible. I am seriously jealous 😁.
> 
> Don't let the lack of prone fool you, it was a class act.
> 
> I'd only been playing COD again, so it's a big change again. Let me know if you're up for a game at some point. You might not dig it once you've played it.
> 
> Enjoy the humongous screen.


Cheers - I am enjoying it a lot - although funny enough, I'm getting the most enjoyment out of Pinball FX3, because it hits and maintains 240hz refresh rate - coming from only 60hz before this is just amazing to me. It doesn't even have widescreen.

Also I was able to try some old arcade games in triple screen mode - Taito released a few back in the day (Darius, Buggy Boy, Ninja Warriors) - super cool.

How is the newest CoD? Haven't played that either for a few iterations. A friend of mine worked on one of the CoD games when he was at Activision.

And yeah definitely will let you know


----------



## Were

Overwatch 2


----------



## Humesday

A Plague Tale: Innocence


----------



## Tetragammon

World of Warcraft: Dragonflight. I'm enjoying it more than I expected, despite a long and sordid history with the game. I've played almost since release of vanilla so it's still "just more WoW" but a lot of the new zones and the story and music and stuff are really good. In the past I pretty much skipped all the quest text and zoomed straight to cap, which in hindsight was really stupid because I don't particularly like endgame. So this time I'm trying to "rediscover" WoW by actually reading the quests and taking it SLOW, and it's worked really well with the Dragonflight content so far. 

I'm also liking the new Evoker class more than I had expected -- so much that I decided to play it first.


----------



## Fever Dream

Rimworld with the Biotech dlc. Aaaaaannd a drunken owlcat is vomiting on the newborn baby. Rimworld, you never fail to disappoint!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Gain Ground (1988)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Battle Realms (2001)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Battle Realms (2001)


Man that brings back memories. I loved the style and big weapons the units had. Quite an underrated game i'd say. You don't see it being mentioned much online. 

Another no so well known game I loved from that era was Emperor: Battle for dune. That giant sandworm was awesome.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Hidden Paws (2018)



Scrub-Zero said:


> Emperor: Battle for dune. That giant sandworm was awesome.


I have that game, too


----------



## Starcut83

One of my friends is into Smite so I've been playing that for a couple hours, several times a week in the late evening.


----------



## That Random Guy

I'm playing original Metroid. I'm stuck on this level after finding the 2nd suit power up. I keep finding these rooms that are identical in the layout but I can't figure out how to progress.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

That Random Guy said:


> I'm playing original Metroid. I'm stuck on this level after finding the 2nd suit power up. I keep finding these rooms that are identical in the layout but I can't figure out how to progress.


 Oh man. I remember playing Metroid for hours on end. I do remember being frustrated by the identical rooms and stuff but I also remember that when I did figure something out, progress would be rapid....until it wasn't again.  

One of the better games I remember from those days.


----------



## JH1983

I started X-Com 2 yesterday and played it for 15 hours straight.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Tunic (2022)


----------



## Jenna

Genshin impact


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Played a couple of old retro games that I love

Keith Courage in Alpha Zone

Castlevania: Simon's Quest.


----------

